# 2015 October Owls! | The chicks are hatching! *16 boys & 8 girls so far!*



## GingerPanda

*2015 October Owls!*


Welcome mamas! Join us as we grow our little owls until October!


So far, here's the color breakdown of our bumps!

:blue: = 24
:pink: = 23
:yellow: = 12 (2 :blue: and 2 :pink:)
? = 31



*October 1st*
apreslaube :blue:
Edison Daniel | Sept 29 @ 9:42am | 7lb 4oz | 19.5"
heidi87814 :yellow:
MichelleDVM (twins!)
MissR :blue:
Harley James | Sept 29 @ 1:12am | 6lb 13oz
Dark_Star (twins!) :blue::blue:
Leif Hudson | Sept 11
Finley Jasper | Sept 11
nmpjcp2015 :blue:
Samuel Henry | Oct 7 @ 8:02pm | 7lb 2
oz | 21"


*October 2nd*
GingerPanda :pink:
Lucina Jade | Sept 8 @ 10:29pm | 3lb 14oz | 17"
3boys :blue:
Nathan | Sept 10 @ 8:02pm | 7lb 2oz
ClaireJ23 :blue:
James | Sept 20 @ 6:53pm | 9lb 7oz
bathbabe :yellow: -> :blue:
Lucas | Sept 8 @ 5:40am | 5lb 11oz
onebumpplease :blue:
Michael | Sept 25 @ 9:35am | 10lb 4oz


*October 3rd*
Hope87 :blue:
Chrissi1981 :blue:
Theodore | Oct 5
Lionheart03 :pink:


*October 4th*
sharmon 
geordiemoo :yellow: -> :pink:
Lois Frances | Sept 25 @ 10:51am | 7lb 9½oz
tallybee :pink:
Marianne Sheila | Oct 5 @ 6:55am | 6lb 12.5oz
Hope87 
craquinette :yellow: -> :blue:
Charlie | Sept 30
Mississippi03 :blue:
Mason Michael Alexander | Oct 9 @ 8:24am | 8lb 7oz | 20"


*October 5th*
Aliop
cheree89 :blue:
Khadijah-x :yellow:


*October 6th*
sinead266 


*October 7th*
Mrs.Gj
Babee_Bugs :yellow:


*October 8th*
Babydust2014 :yellow:
oneill614
gregnrachmom
CrazyMumma :yellow: -> :blue:
Elijah John | Sept 16 | 5lb 8oz
rm1234
2have4kids :yellow: -> :pink:
MacKinley Bronwyn| Sept 30th @ 7:30am | 7lb 5oz
JennaSmith :pink:
Nanaki :pink:
Isabella Mai | Oct 2 @ 1:05am | 6lb 4oz


*October 9th*
Tink1o5 :pink:
Trinh Destiny | Sept 29 @ 8:07am | 6lb 8oz | 19"
28329 :pink:
lucylu79 :blue:

*October 10th*
MnGmakes3 
bitethebullet :pink:


*October 11th*
mummystheword
Dreamer320 :pink:
Sofia | Sept 17 | 6lb 8oz | 19"
DoubleTFun (twins!) :blue::blue:
Quinntin Aeneas Alan | Aug 28 @ 4:37 | 4lb 13.8oz | 16.5"
Jaetin David Lynn | Aug 28 @ 4:38 | 4lb 6.5oz | 17.75"


*October 12th*
cdelmar :blue:
KrazyMomma :yellow:
BrownEyeGirl :pink:


*October 13th*
bparsons :pink:


*October 14th*
brittbrat850 
babywesson3 :blue:
Charmed86 :blue:
Oliver David John | Oct 1 @ 10:33am | 7lb 4oz
StaceyM :pink:


*October 15th*
Craigbaby
Mrs Mel
Neraida (twins!)
AJae :blue:
startd :blue:
Rainstorm :pink:


*October 17th*
Willow01 :pink:
MrsSmith54
Alpha (twins!)


*October 18th*
detterose 


*October 19th*
DNA0930


*October 20th*
chathamlady :pink:
Aaliyah Frances Nicole | Sept 24 | 6lb 5oz | 18"


*October 21st*
tazgirl (twins!) :pink::pink:
Kerrie-x :pink:


*October 22nd*
LeahJ7712 :pink:


*October 23rd*
JennH.RN
lura_2012 
MissCharlie
shelby1090 :pink:


*October 24th*
Hit Girl :blue:
mumziemcvoy :blue:


*October 25th*
dojenstein



*October 26th*
xCherylx 


*October 27th*
MamaRed :pink:
LisK :yellow:
Pinkyndapain 
momto4kings 
JJsmom :blue:
Becca_89 :blue:


*October 28th*
CountryBride :pink:


*October 29th*
mama d


*October 30th*
itsme122


*October 31st*
Twag :pink:
WW1 :yellow:



*Our Angels, Never Forgotten*
shellgirl
Flibberty87
Cariad_x
allforthegirl
Sunshine Star
Dandi
Newbie32
Lil_Pixie
Natasha2605
Rhi_Rhi1
Babylove100
NDH
Lynny77
Jilliank2005





*Graphics*

https://goo.gl/w4PeX7


Code:
[plain][url="https://goo.gl/gXnz0y"][img]https://goo.gl/w4PeX7[/img][/url][/plain]

https://goo.gl/Cs2aT2


Code:
[plain][url="https://goo.gl/gXnz0y"][img]https://goo.gl/Cs2aT2[/img][/url][/plain]

https://goo.gl/fmrehZ


Code:
[plain][url="https://goo.gl/gXnz0y"][img]https://goo.gl/fmrehZ[/img][/url][/plain]

https://goo.gl/VQYZzZ


Code:
[plain][url="https://goo.gl/gXnz0y"][img]https://goo.gl/VQYZzZ[/img][/url][/plain]
​


----------



## 3boys

Forgot to say my due date all going well is 2nd of October


----------



## 3boys

Bump


----------



## 3boys

Bump. Am I the only one due in October lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I was looking for someone too! I'm due either the first or 3rd depending on which predictor I use. My first drs appt is in 4 weeks!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## 3boys

Hi how are you feeling? Any sickness yet?


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I have lot of cramps!! They range from period cramps to pangs to really painful pulling sensations. Also my tail bone hurts sometimes. No nausea or anything else though. 

You??


----------



## 3boys

Pretty much the same lots of cramps no sickness yet.


----------



## 3boys

Is this your first?


----------



## ajarvis

I was wondering if there was anyone else :) BFP this morning! Due October 10th! Maybe change the name of the thread to something that October stands out right away? Cause I almost missed it!

Congrats ladies :D


----------



## 3boys

Hello and welcome any ideas for thread name?


----------



## 3boys

Oh and congrats x


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm due either the 2nd or 3rd. This is my third pregnancy, but would be my first baby if I carry to term!


----------



## 3boys

Welcome gingerpanda sorry to hear of your losses. It makes pregnant very nerve wrecking doesn't it? Will you get a reassurance scan ?


----------



## GingerPanda

Nope! I go in for my first appointment tomorrow, and they'll probably make me a regular scan appointment for 8 weeks. My first pregnancy made it the longest and stopped growing at 8w1d, and my first ultrasound was 8w3d... So I'm really hoping for a better 8 week scan experience this time!

But I was just diagnosed with Hashimotos and hypothyroidism about 2 months ago and am being treated for it, so I think this pregnancy will go better. This was actually the first time I ever ovulated on my own, so that has to mean my body is doing better, right?! :)


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Some details about me:

I just found out 4 days ago, and my first appointment is in 4 weeks. 

So far, I feel consistently crampy, afraid, excited, and a little cranky.

I'm hoping for identical baby boys, but have no reason to expect them. Haha. So maybe just one perfect little boy.

I'm 27, DH 34. My first, his second. 

We are an interracial couple, so one of my other excitement is seeing what my baby looks like. :baby::baby:

I think the name should have be something like October's Little Pumpkins or something like that. :shrug:


----------



## 3boys

Ginger panda sounds good that your body is working for itself. My 2 losses were mmc only diagnosed at 12 weeks so I'm trying not to be anxious but can't help it. 
Nmpjcp2015 I would love twin girls probably just to even up the numbers a bit here. I have 5 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## 3boys

Or maybe October bumpkins lol


----------



## Mrs.Gj

I'm also due in October! October 7th here! 

I am one of the unfortunate ones that is already suffering with morning sickness. Today had been the worst yet but it's still super early. Mild cramps, insomnia, and crying over several beautiful or sweet things. I don't mind the happy tears but I think I may struggle really bad with morning sickness especially with it kicking in so early.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

3boys said:


> Or maybe October bumpkins lol

haha that's awesome. I love it. 

Mrs.Gj - I'm starting to have insomnia as well. Gah, it's annoying. I think it's getting on my DH's nerves.

I keep telling him we are going to have identical twins, lol. His face just goes white with fear. Seems like so long until my first appointment... :coffee:


----------



## 3boys

Welcome Mrs gj I would love for morning sickness to kick in a bit I find it strangely reassuring lol 

Nmpjcp2015 my hubby would love twins


----------



## ajarvis

nmpjcp2015 October's Little Pumpkins is actually EXACTLY what I was thinking lol. Bumpkins is cute but the 2014 October bumpkin threads is still going strong it looks like :p


----------



## 3boys

Ajarvis I doesn't realise that I'm sure it won't matter with the year being different. I think November are always sparklers etc


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, and here I was thinking something different (because my rainbow thread is October Pumpkins, as you can see in my signature). I thought of October Owls, because it's super cute! I even made us a graphic, as that's why it was taking so long to chime in! Got ahead of myself! :haha:


https://s7.postimg.org/acmn0qfbv/2015_october_owls.gif



But if you guys wanna stay bumpkins or pumpkins, I guess I can deal lol


----------



## 3boys

October owls sounds great and thanks for the graphic


----------



## 3boys

How do I add the graphic to my sig?


----------



## 3boys

And how do we link graphic to group in totally clueless lol


----------



## 3boys

I'm a total bnb addict I'm supposed to be napping before hubby goes back to work and yet here I am.


----------



## GingerPanda

Here's the code for the graphic already linked to the group:


Code:
[plain][url="https://goo.gl/gXnz0y"][img]https://goo.gl/w4PeX7[/img][/url][/plain]
Just copy and paste that into your sig and it will show up! :thumbup:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

October Owls is really cute. I love the graphic. How do I add it to my signature?


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad you like it! I've just added the code in the post above yours. We must have posted at the same time. :)


----------



## 3boys

Yes thanks so much I love it. Anyone else getting occasional stabbing pain in side and back?


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't really get them in the side and back, although I do have back aches more often. But my back was never really all that great to begin with, and I regularly see a chiropractor. Occasionally I get little stabbing pains in my uterus or an ovary. A few days ago I had one in my uterus so sharp and sudden that it felt like it went all the way down into my lady bits!

I'm not really having many symptoms other than sore boobs and craving Mexican food, which I have had with my other pregnancies. I was making sweet and sour pork in the slow-cooker yesterday, and the smell got so bad that I told hubs I couldn't eat it! It is now in a bowl in the fridge so he can take it to work for lunch this week. :haha:


I'm also on 2x100mg progesterone suppositories a day. The extra progesterone makes my body super warm, so hubs has taken to sticking his feet on me at night in bed!


----------



## 3boys

My one year old still doesn't sleep so my poor hubby is still in the spare room.


----------



## 3boys

How to I hand this group over to someone else? Pretty sure I'm miscarrying clear blue digital has dropped from 2-3 to 1-2 and with the pain.


----------



## ajarvis

Oh! October Owls is fabulous :) Adding that one too. So excited ladies :)


----------



## GingerPanda

3boys said:


> How to I hand this group over to someone else? Pretty sure I'm miscarrying clear blue digital has dropped from 2-3 to 1-2 and with the pain.

3boys, Oh no. I really hope it's not...! :cry:

I will take over the group if you need.


----------



## 3boys

Thank you


----------



## GingerPanda

I'll get the thread switched. I really really hope you're not miscarrying and that you get to stay. :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

I will let you know if I need you to take over


----------



## ajarvis

Oh no 3boys :( 

I'm super nervous that this is a false alarm for me too after reading about hcg levels not dropping. But my HPT seemed to strong to be left over hcg from my last pregnancy.


----------



## GingerPanda

3boys, I did already put in the request... But I can tell them to wait until you're sure, if you like. Hugs for both you and ajarvis. :hugs:

Ajarvis, when was your last miscarriage?


----------



## 3boys

Yes I want to wait until sure


----------



## ajarvis

Started Dec 21st. and the passing of everything started January 2nd. But I bled for like 21 days total!


----------



## 3boys

Hopefully not ajarvis my pain has stopped but I can't another test until Thursday


----------



## GingerPanda

Ajarvis, was your loss at 9 weeks? I think it typically takes 3-4 weeks for your hcg to drop to 0 after a loss. I really hope this is a new pregnancy.

3boys, so glad your pain has stopped! I hope little bean was just having an early growth spurt!


----------



## 3boys

Ajarvis I had a mmc that was discovered at 13 wks baby died around 8 wks but it only took about 2 wks for my hcg to return to zero.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think my hcg was down to 0 within 3-4 weeks with my 8 week miscarriage. I had a D&C.


----------



## 3boys

Loses are just awful aren't they


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes. I would very much like a child of my own! The repeated losses are getting old.


----------



## ajarvis

3boys my sisterinlaw as well 2 miscarriages both no AF inbetween the next baby. Here's my timeline. Baby HB stopped around Nov. 27t. I had a fair amount of red blood dec 21st. then brown til dec 24th. Found out dec 24th baby had no hb. Red blood started the next day. Stayed very light (not on a pad) until January 1. Miscarriage with contractions etc started Jan 2nd bleeding stopped Jan 5 with very light infrequent spotting til 7th. Ovulated 16th. BFP 27th.


----------



## 3boys

Ajarvis sounds like this is definitely a new pregnancy. 

I think losses are easier to handle when you have children. For me anyway it gives me something to focus on and gives me hope.


----------



## ajarvis

Thats my thinking too 3boys. Because I also had decreasing symptoms starting 1st week of dec. But that was week 9. So I just figured I was gearing up for 2nd tri not losing the baby. But I think the hcg was starting to go down from then. Maybe I should call my midwife lol. I'm supposed to pace a half marathon on Feb 8th...


----------



## ajarvis

This is the only loss I've had. But I do know that I generally have straightforward easy pregnancies so that definitely gives me hope. My sister in law had 3 losses and 3 healthy babies - losses in between the healthy babies. Even that helps put things into perspective for me. Having the boys around definitely helps though I agree.


----------



## 3boys

Oh hubby and I had planned to do a half marathon in August hopefully I won't be able to lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

3boys said:


> How to I hand this group over to someone else? Pretty sure I'm miscarrying clear blue digital has dropped from 2-3 to 1-2 and with the pain.

No. That's terrible. :hugs::cry:


----------



## ajarvis

I really hope you can't run that 3boys! lol. Although one girl in my running group ran 3 while she was pregnant. Crazy! ha


----------



## 3boys

I Wanted to keep running on my last pregnancy and I was told it was possible and safe but that it plays havoc with your pelvic floor muscles. I met a woman who destroyed hers so decided not to. I ran a 10 k race on my last pregnancy but stopped after that.


----------



## GingerPanda

I just have two losses and no babies. But hopefully this time I will get my rainbow!


----------



## ajarvis

FX Ginger Panda!


----------



## 3boys

Don't know if I said this before but my pattern is 2 babies 1 loss following that pattern I would be due a loss this time.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope the pattern breaks!


----------



## 3boys

Don't know if I said this before but my pattern is 2 babies 1 loss following that pattern I would be due a loss this time.


----------



## ajarvis

Time to break the pattern ;)


----------



## 3boys

Absolutely I hope so


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi everyone, I;m due with my 6th on the 6th October :) :wave:


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, AFTG!


----------



## allforthegirl

Hey Ginger I am so very happy to see you pg again. Together pg again :D


----------



## 3boys

Hi all for the girl. Do you have boys or girls?


----------



## allforthegirl

3boys said:


> Hi all for the girl. Do you have boys or girls?

Hi :hi: I have 5 boys. So I guess we will see if I am going to be completely out numbered or I get a little pink one ;)

I see you have 5 too and a girl, when did your girl come to you? (oh never mind just read your sig)


----------



## Tink1o5

Can i join? I'm due approx Oct 6th. Will update after first appointment . How do I get the owl siggy?


----------



## ajarvis

Hi tink! The URL is on page 1 I believe!


----------



## 3boys

Hi tink


----------



## 3boys

Allforthegirl it's nice to meet someone else with so many boys. We would love another girl but would be happy just to know this is a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

3boys said:


> Allforthegirl it's nice to meet someone else with so many boys. We would love another girl but would be happy just to know this is a healthy pregnancy.

I am not due yet but hoping I get to join you hope I am not jinxing my self LOL but we have the same amount of children I have only 1 girl my 4th baby lovely to see another mum like myself sadly I have 3 loses one was a vanishing twin on my last baby so I at least had 1 healthy little boy 

any way good luck ladies I wish all of you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## 3boys

Hi celticniamh have I seen you on shonas journal? I didn't realise you had the same amount of children. I hope you will be joining the thread but except for a miracle I will be leaving it. Looks like I'm about to have my 3rd loss.


----------



## CelticNiamh

3boys said:


> Hi celticniamh have I seen you on shonas journal? I didn't realise you had the same amount of children. I hope you will be joining the thread but except for a miracle I will be leaving it. Looks like I'm about to have my 3rd loss.

Yes I have been on Shona journal :hugs: Oh no what is happening I really hope that is not the case :nope:


----------



## 3boys

Lots of odd pains so I took my other cb digital and it came up 1-2 when it was 2-3 on Sunday.


----------



## CelticNiamh

3boys said:


> Lots of odd pains so I took my other cb digital and it came up 1-2 when it was 2-3 on Sunday.

no chance it was very diluted wee was it :nope:


----------



## 3boys

I had just been to the loo 10 mins before so I'm clutching at straws that maybe that's the problem but I doubt it. I'm buying new test tomorrow if I don't bleed before then.


----------



## CelticNiamh

3boys said:


> I had just been to the loo 10 mins before so I'm clutching at straws that maybe that's the problem but I doubt it. I'm buying new test tomorrow if I don't bleed before then.

A that has to be it, plus cramping is normal just after a loss you will freak out at any I know I will next time I am pregnant 
all so your not 5 weeks yet I always waited till I was 5 weeks to see 2-3 and 6 to see 3+ I am also thinking I might skip digital test see how I feel hang in there have you still got any other test to see if the line is still darker just hold that pee :flower:


----------



## 3boys

No other tests just have to wait until tomorrow I'm going to buy a digital and a frer


----------



## 3boys

Celticniamh do you have a journal?


----------



## CelticNiamh

3boys said:


> Celticniamh do you have a journal?

No LOL not at the mo anyway :flower:


----------



## 3boys

Celticniamh do you have a journal?


----------



## allforthegirl

3boys That is so stressful. I had a test do that to me too, but my friend convinced me it was probably just the die with a FRER from one box to another.... I have just decided to just test on my IC for progression, but have been reminded that they don't get overly dark.... :/


----------



## 3boys

Allforthegirl I had tesco tests do that 2 tests from same box on same day one gave me a barely there line and the next a much better line so had to be dye. 
Celticniamh I don't know why my phone is posting things twice.


----------



## ajarvis

fx for you 3boys! The diluted test would make sense! Cramping and pain is definitely normal. Thinking positive thoughts for you!!

I took a digital this morning that said 1-2 which makes me feel better because that's where I should be with a new pregnancy. Won't be comfortable until next week and it goes up to 2-3!


----------



## CelticNiamh

3boys said:


> Allforthegirl I had tesco tests do that 2 tests from same box on same day one gave me a barely there line and the next a much better line so had to be dye.
> Celticniamh I don't know why my phone is posting things twice.

sometimes that happens LOL your not the first to ask about a journal I may just start one been thinking about it lately


----------



## 3boys

It's not often I meet someone with the same amount of kids and it would be nice to follow your journal if things don't work out for be here.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope everyone is okay this morning! (I'm in the US, so I've just woken)


My first appointment is in a few hours. Nothing exciting. But we will probably schedule my first scan.


----------



## 3boys

How exciting ginger


----------



## nmpjcp2015

That's awesome. I'm in the US as well. I hope your first scan goes really well.


----------



## GingerPanda

nmpjcp2015 said:


> That's awesome. I'm in the US as well. I hope your first scan goes really well.

I hope it does too! Too bad I probably have to wait another 3 weeks for it.


----------



## 3boys

Ok ladies couldn't afford a digital but here is cheap tesco test
 



Attached Files:







1422455591362.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GingerPanda

Is the square the control or test line? Do you have another test you've already taken to compare it to?


----------



## 3boys

Top test is today's bottom was Fridays pics don't do justice today's is much darker
 



Attached Files:







20150128_143945.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, it definitely looks darker to me!


----------



## 3boys

It looks much darker in real life. I really think with that line I should of gotten a 2-3 yester.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think your wee was probably diluted.


----------



## allforthegirl

Looks nice and strong to me 3Boys I am sure it was just diluted with the digi ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Ginger exciting about first apt. 

AFM I don't think I will book my first apt until after the weekend. Just want to be double sure that baby is digging nice and deep..... Plus I know I am going to get "do you realize what risk you are putting yourself in?" I am not ready for that discussion. I want to enjoy the non stressful part a little longer...


----------



## CelticNiamh

3boys said:


> Top test is today's bottom was Fridays pics don't do justice today's is much darker

it looks darker to me :thumbup: ps started a journal 

good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Ginger exciting to get your first ultrasound! I should call my midwife, but I kinda want to wait til after AF is due. lol. 

3boys definitely darker! If it looks much darker in real life then I'd say diluted pee is the reason!


----------



## 3boys

Top test is today's bottom was Fridays pics don't do justice today's is much darker


----------



## 3boys

I don't know why my phone is posting random posts again


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey ladies!
I've been testing daily since I found out so about 3 days now and my tests do not seem to be getting darker. So i have scheduled and apt for tomorrow to get a blood test done. Must admit im pretty stressed about it, since i have had a MC previously. It doesnt help that my lines arnt getting darker and i have NO symptoms. 

Hope you ladies are doing well. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, Tink! I hope your numbers do well!


----------



## ajarvis

Hope you get good results from your bloodwork!


----------



## allforthegirl

Good luck Tink!! which tests were you using? FRER? IC?


----------



## 3boys

Good luck tink what tests are you using? 

I held my pee and use the second test and it's nice and dark. I don't know what happened yesterday. Hoping tomorrow's tests will be good and I can stop panicking.


----------



## Tink1o5

My very first test was an Answer brand test. Then the next two days I used walmart .88 cent tests. Then just now I used a Frer with smu. The pics posted are in the order I took them.
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-27 00.14.57.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 6









2015-01-27 09.32.03.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5









2015-01-28 10.32.05.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6









2015-01-28 12.50.54.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 3boys

Here is the second one
 



Attached Files:







20150128_172551.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tink1o5

3boys - i think your line looks great!!!


----------



## 3boys

Tink the frer is darker


----------



## ajarvis

tink the frer is darker! And that's with SMU!


----------



## 3boys

I'm just praying the digital cooperates tomorrow


----------



## ajarvis

3boys I'm putting hopes on a digital too - but have to wait til Wednesday next week! grrrr.


----------



## CelticNiamh

3boys said:


> Here is the second one

That is a lovely line :thumbup:


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks girls


----------



## allforthegirl

Think the one you did today it is darker, maybe you just had a late implant?

3Boys Your line looks fab!!


----------



## 3boys

Allforthegirl I love your sticker I'm also a breastfeeding baby wearing co - sleeping mama although my 15 month old since he started sleeping through he stopped feeding hasn't fed in over 2 wks I'm gutted.


----------



## allforthegirl

well for fun I decided to post my progressions 1st one is 22nd, 2nd 24th, 3rd 26th, 4th today


----------



## Tink1o5

your progression looks wonderful!


----------



## allforthegirl

3Boys mine is having so much troubles sleeping....I am up so often with him and I am trying not to nurse him every time his wakes, but man oh man it is tiring. He will sleep in his crib during the day, but struggles at night. Frustrating.


----------



## 3boys

Noah was wakening every 45 minutes at night in December it was exhausting especially as I homeschool. My older boy started getting pains in his tummy I brought him to doctors and we were sent to er with appendicitis. I was there with him for 3 days hubby had an awful time with baby up all night walking in circles. Anyway when I got home he didn't look for feeds anymore. I was able to cuddle him back to sleep. After a few nights I transferred him into cot and he slept better but I was wakening him. Moved him into his own room and he sleeps most nights 7-7


----------



## allforthegirl

I have never had this much trouble in the past with getting my boys to sleep on their own. As soon as they couldn't sit still in bed I would put them in the crib and it was easy as that.....but not him....grrrr Very frustrating.

Sorry to hear about your LO with the tummy issue. No fun to be in the hospital. I spent a lot of time in it myself after my last one.... Hope he is doing better now?


----------



## 3boys

Oh he is fine now. Kids are great at bouncing back he loves to show off his scar.


----------



## 3boys

Oh he is fine now. Kids are great at bouncing back he loves to show off his scar.


----------



## geordiemoo

Hi all, I'm pg with no 2, think my due date is October 6th. Sorry to hear about those previous losses. Hopefully this will be a lucky group. Symptoms so far are mainly cramps, anything else has been masked by the tonsillitis I currently have :-(


----------



## Tink1o5

:hi: geordiemoo


----------



## 3boys

Oh no georgiemoo get well soon x


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome :hi: sorry you're feeling so poorly.


----------



## 3boys

Today's tests
 



Attached Files:







20150129_125619.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ajarvis

looks good 3boys! I hope I get a digital that says 2-3 next week. Mine doesn't look any darker to me.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150127_052728.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20150129_052953.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 3boys

Your tests look good hun


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh your lines are so dark. I'm just tad bit jealous.


----------



## 3boys

I know it sounds silly but my lines are normally darker by now. By this stage it usually sucks all colour from control line


----------



## 3boys

I know it sounds silly but my lines are normally darker by now. By this stage it usually sucks all colour from control line


----------



## allforthegirl

In the past mine have too.... I wonder if FRER changed their tests somehow.... 

Another thing too, someone on here had to post something (a hug study on the internet) about HCG levels being low indicates boy..... Really? I know that I will love what ever we get, but come on crush my hopes! Having a pity party today.


----------



## 3boys

Well I believe opposite is true I have a really close friend who like me had fab lines really quickly with her boys and with her last pregnancy it took forever. She had bloods drawn and 4 days after her bfp it was 11. She had a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## ajarvis

Never heard that one! I am hoping for darker lines and at least not lightening ones cause I'm afraid of residual hcg lol. Which I honestly don't believe to be the case. Honestly just want Wednesday/tuesday to come so I can use my other digital lol


----------



## allforthegirl

3boys said:


> Well I believe opposite is true I have a really close friend who like me had fab lines really quickly with her boys and with her last pregnancy it took forever. She had bloods drawn and 4 days after her bfp it was 11. She had a beautiful baby girl.

OMG you just made my day!!:flower:

This time is progressing so slowly, progressing but so different from my last. Never became a poas addict until two years ago lol Both times I got the BFP on 9DPO but right way got way darker.....this time is making me worried it is so slow.

ajarvis ~ here is one of the articles that say this.....granted they are measuring at 10-13 weeks..... https://www.pregnancycorner.com/being-pregnant/health-nutrition/hcg-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad I don't know my numbers, so I won't be worrying that I might have a girl! Would rather have a boy, to be honest. But I could make a tomboy work! :haha:

I guess it would be fun to teach a girl that she doesn't have to be a vapid princess in pink and frills.


----------



## 3boys

Oh I love playing princesses with my little girl.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Sorry, I haven't been keeping up very well. 

Last Thursday 1/22 I took a digital and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant. Today, a week later, is says 3+ Does that sound normal? When I took the first test I was 12DPO. Now I'm 19DPO.

I'm very excited about this pregnancy as this is my first.

What are your due dates? When do you see the doctor?


----------



## 3boys

Oh I love playing princesses with my little girl.


----------



## ajarvis

oh interesting! Thanks for that! Interesting read :)


----------



## GingerPanda

3boys, I think it's fine for other people. But I never liked princesses, dresses, dolls, or pink. Was always much more interested in dinosaurs and mud fights. I wouldn't know what to do with a girly-girl. I'm really afraid I'd have no way to relate to her. Hubs and I are all nerds and videogames, not Barbies and damsels in distress. :haha:

Plus my sisters had all boys except for one girl who is 14 now. So I know my mom wants another "little princess" in the family. I've gone so far as to decide we'll find out the gender, but won't tell anyone because I know she'll buy us a ton of pink stuff even if I beg her not to.

But we are not big into gender rolls in our house. So ultimately, we'll let the kids choose who they want to be. If my child, boy or girl, wants to wear pink and play with dolls, I'll accept it. But I think we'd all have more fun together the other way around. :haha:



Nmp, that does sound like a fast jump! I spoke with a Clear Blue representative last year, and I'm pretty sure 3+ means your hCG is at least 2000. Do twins run in your family?

My first doctor appointment was yesterday. I'm due October 3rd. My first scan will be February 18th, when I'm 7w5d.


----------



## ajarvis

Gingerpanda Don't worry if you have a girl you don't have to play princesses or dolls :) I never did ha. I feel the same though. Not sure what I would do with a girl....


----------



## allforthegirl

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Sorry, I haven't been keeping up very well.
> 
> Last Thursday 1/22 I took a digital and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant. Today, a week later, is says 3+ Does that sound normal? When I took the first test I was 12DPO. Now I'm 19DPO.
> 
> I'm very excited about this pregnancy as this is my first.
> 
> What are your due dates? When do you see the doctor?

I'm thinking twins if it is jumping that much!! :thumbup:


----------



## 3boys

I've had it jump like that before but it was only 1 baby. I had my hopes raised for twins.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

My family has mostly girls, so I would like a little boy. Even if I have a little girl though, I'm not really into all the tutus and stuff like that either. I'd rather let her have a little more expression in her clothing. 

I plan on doing the nursery in gray, white, and yellow either way.

Twins don't run in my family, but I thought that was a really big jump for one week! I went on the ClearBlue website, and it said that to get a 3+ you had to have levels of at least 1,000-125,000. It wasn't FMU either! 

Maybe I calculated my ovulation wrong, and I'm farther along than I thought I was?

Hmm, my first appointment is in 3 weeks, so we will see. I secretly hope it's twins. I don't even mind if they aren't identical, but that would be really cool.

Anyone else been having really vivid and strange dreams?


----------



## allforthegirl

I alway have vivid dreams, but my dreams now are more psychedelic and wild. Don't make sense kind of dreams. Completely normal, and entertaining for sure!!


----------



## tallybee

Hi ladies can I join you? Congrats all! I got my :bfp: on Monday and going by calculations baby will be due October 10th. I wasn't due af till Saturday so the dark :bfp: lines were really great to see! I really didn't expect to see it so soon. This is my 3rd pregnancy, I already have a 10 year old and an 8 year old. it's my boyfriend's 1st baby :cloud9: I'm booked for 12 week scan at the end of Mar when I will be 12+3.

Been feeling cramps and slightly nauseous. Hoping the cramps go away.


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Tallybee! We're due date buddies! I got my BFP on Tuesday! Dark lines too! Congratulations :)


----------



## tallybee

ajarvis said:


> Welcome Tallybee! We're due date buddies! I got my BFP on Tuesday! Dark lines too! Congratulations :)

Thanks hun, Yay! Congrats to you too :happydance::happydance::happydance:

it wouldn't let me attach a pic on my phone - so here it is now, :bfp: from cd23 or 5 days before AF due!
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-27 13.14.44.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 3boys

Hi tallybee! Congrats and welcome.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow Tallybee that line is dark!! congrats!!

Interestingly it would be neat to find out who gets what with how dark the lines are and see if there really is a trend ..... So far 3boys and I have lighter lines and ajarvis and tallybee (and sorry not sure who else) have dark.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

My line was the same color as the control on a FRER the day after AF was due. I attached a picture.

The IC test was light though.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 13


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow that is good and dark nmpjcp2015

This is from two days after AF is due


----------



## ajarvis

Wow tallybee! Dark line! Mine was like that too. But I'm so scared of it getting lighter. I do feel rather sick today. But that could also be cause I'm catching my sons cold. As they were both just sick.


----------



## Tink1o5

Allforthegirl- we are nearly the same haha. I have 2 boys and when I found out I was pregnant with my 2 boys the lines on bfp were sooo dark. didn't have to play the progression game. Then this time it's going by so slow just waiting for my lines to progress. I too want a girl This time. So maybe since things are going so different for us this time we might get girls? ! FX


----------



## allforthegirl

Tink we sure can hope. It sure very different this time. My waves of nausea are getting more frequent. I was so nauseous last time and didn't get relief until close to 20 weeks


----------



## 3boys

I started a secret Facebook group for us. No one from your contacts will see. Anyone who wants to join add me as a friend we can unfriend after I add you to group. Search for [email protected]


----------



## tallybee

I have done some more of the same brand tests and the line was the same darkness as the first, no darker no lighter.

I'll pop over and join the group!


----------



## 3boys

I'm not on Twitter


----------



## Tink1o5

allforthegirl said:


> Tink we sure can hope. It sure very different this time. My waves of nausea are getting more frequent. I was so nauseous last time and didn't get relief until close to 20 weeks

Yea i was diagnosed with Hypermesis last time with my son and was vomiting till the end. Lost a TON of weight and was put on meds.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh that's horrible. Hopefully you'll skip that his time :thumbup:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I haven't been nauseous except for when I get gas or heartburn, and my cramps have all but gone away. Honestly, I feel normal now except for the bloating and occasional gas. 

I hope it stays this way. I'm excited about the whole process. Do any of you veteran moms have any advice for me? Do's and don'ts or anything like that?


----------



## GingerPanda

Just had my first slight wave of nausea, but it passed quickly. I never managed to get sick with my previous pregnancies, so I'd actually be quite relieved to be puking my brains out! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ginger be careful for what you ask for. Last time I said I wanted it so then at lest I would know things were going well......man oh man I wish I would have kept my mouth shut!


----------



## ajarvis

Just have to be specific "I want light nausea in the evening around bed time"


----------



## GingerPanda

Well considering I've never had anything but miscarriages, there's no way being sick as a dog with a healthy pregnancy is worse than losing another baby. ;)


----------



## apreslaube

Hello all. I am due in October based on my lmp. First pregnancy.Husband and I are cautiously excited. I have Hashimotos too. The doctors are being lame and won't test my blood before my first appointment which is the 27th.


----------



## ajarvis

congrats apreslaube! Welcome :)


----------



## tallybee

apreslaube said:


> Hello all. I am due in October based on my lmp. First pregnancy.Husband and I are cautiously excited. I have Hashimotos too. The doctors are being lame and won't test my blood before my first appointment which is the 27th.

Hi! Congrats xx


----------



## allforthegirl

apreslaube said:


> Hello all. I am due in October based on my lmp. First pregnancy.Husband and I are cautiously excited. I have Hashimotos too. The doctors are being lame and won't test my blood before my first appointment which is the 27th.

Welcome. And CONGRATS!


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone else freezing? Normally I'm hot.


----------



## geordiemoo

I'm all over the shop with temp but then I've got tonsillitis too.


----------



## 3boys

Laura I made you admin of fb group you can change it if you want. Nothing new has happened Ijust can't relax over this ppregnancy I have a really bad feeling. So I don't want to be part of this group. Ginger you can go ahead and take over this thread. I wish you guys all a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## geordiemoo

Good luck 3boys xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Sending you Love 3Boys....I sure hope you are wrong!


----------



## ajarvis

Wish you all the best 3boys.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, 3boys. If everything goes well and you find you want to come back, please do! :hugs:

Welcome, apreslaube! Are you hypo too? Your doctor needs to be on top of checking your TSH and upping your levothyroxine/Synthroid if so. My previous losses were likely due to my condition being untreated. (I didn't get diagnosed until December 2014.) My endocrinologist wants to test my TSH every three weeks so he can adjust my meds accordingly. I've also gone gluten-free, as that can help lower the antibody count with Hashi's. I hate diets, but gluten-free has been much easier than I thought it would be!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

apreslaube said:


> Hello all. I am due in October based on my lmp. First pregnancy.Husband and I are cautiously excited. I have Hashimotos too. The doctors are being lame and won't test my blood before my first appointment which is the 27th.




allforthegirl said:


> Anyone else freezing? Normally I'm hot.

apreslaube - we are bump twins... welcome!

allforthegirl - I've been freezing too! I'm normally cold anyway, but I wake up cold even with my heated blanket. Maybe it's best to be cold now since the summer with a hug belly will be HOT HOT HOT (at least where I live).

How is everyone today? I'm happy it's Friday! Yay for the weekend! :happydance::happydance:

I'm officially in week five and one day closer to the first drs appointment. The little one(s) has/have calmed down a lot and I honestly feel mostly normal. No bump or very much bloating anymore. Just the belly jiggle that I already had. :thumbup::thumbup:

3boys :hugs::cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

I honestly not sure when it is better to be pg in the summer. I have had one in June, two in Oct., one in Dec and one in Feb. So being heavy in the summer is crappy, but I also think having ms in the heat is almost worse. So I am actually ok with being in the middle during the summer months. 

As for me I don't have much of anything really. I feel really good TBH. Though there wasn't much of anything steady for me last time until closer to 6-7 weeks. But so far this one is starting off so different that I am not expecting the same.


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't know when the admins will get around to changing thread ownership, but I'd like to out everybody's due dates on the first page. So if everyone could comment with their EDD, I'd appreciate it!

Mine is October 3rd.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oct 6th


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Oct 1


----------



## nmpjcp2015

It's hot here from May to Mid-September, so I'll basically be hot the whole time. It's ok though. I have AC at home, work, in the car, and most everywhere else I'll go. I plan to wear a lot of dresses, leggings, and tunics.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh well then......AC will be a blessing from heaven for you!! LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

R u PG All???? U didn't say that on FB u said a friend sneaky :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

October 10th here!

I have lots of cute dresses that will be perfect for big belly in the summer! I've had one July baby, but never been prego over the summer before. I had cute shirts, and sweaters for my last one - born in May though so all winter stuff (May in AB is basically still wintery :p


----------



## allforthegirl

Sis :kiss: :wink:

Only in Canada can we miss summer while pg hahahaha


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Sis - you live in Houston? I live in the south as well. I'm not looking forward to the heat. I'm glad baby's first months will be in the cool weather though. 

I caved and bought a little something for baby. It was too cute to pass up. If I don't use it, I have plenty of friends who are pg.

Today is a slow day at work, so I'm stalking the site a lot. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## ajarvis

OMG if this pregnancy sticks and is real I will have SOOOO much halloween stuff for this baby :p


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Helloooo. Room for one more ? Very new pregnancy. Only got a positive this morning and it was very very light. But a line is a line! Due on sunday so I'm sure I will take a better test some point over the weekend :) 

Always seems silly even talking about a pregnancy this early on... but i'ts nice to have somewhere to talk about it whilst it is still a "secret" 

Messaged hubby on his break to tell him. He is chuffed. I feel more anxious than chuffed. Our youngest still sleeps in our room and is suppose to be moving into his own next week ahah. One out. One in!


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Helloooo. Room for one more ? Very new pregnancy. Only got a positive this morning and it was very very light. But a line is a line! Due on sunday so I'm sure I will take a better test some point over the weekend :)
> 
> Always seems silly even talking about a pregnancy this early on... but i'ts nice to have somewhere to talk about it whilst it is still a "secret"
> 
> Messaged hubby on his break to tell him. He is chuffed. I feel more anxious than chuffed. Our youngest still sleeps in our room and is suppose to be moving into his own next week ahah. One out. One in!

Omg girl congrats. We are pg together again. This is awesome. Congrats girl!! 

My lo still sleeps with us too. Trying to get him to sleep in his crib at night but it's not working out so well lol.


----------



## ajarvis

allforthegirl. Whereabouts in Canada? I'm in Calgary! Summer here doesn't get overly hot lol. maybe a few days here and there of +30 the rest is usually mid 20s. And only for July/August :p so I'm looking forward to summer pregnant! Only thing is I have 2 awesome dresses my fiance bought me when I was last pregnant that are winter dresses. Maybe if we have a cool September I can wear them lol.

So how are you all setting up your care? I'm curious how many have dr vs OB, or midwife.

I have a midwife. I've had to medical deliveries and want to go a more natural route this time!


----------



## tallybee

geordiemoo said:


> I'm all over the shop with temp but then I've got tonsillitis too.

Same here just can't get comfy temperature wise...



3boys said:


> Laura I made you admin of fb group you can change it if you want. Nothing new has happened Ijust can't relax over this ppregnancy I have a really bad feeling. So I don't want to be part of this group. Ginger you can go ahead and take over this thread. I wish you guys all a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Oh Hun sorry :hugs: I hope things are ok for you. If you feel like coming back you'll be very welcome :hug:



GingerPanda said:


> I don't know when the admins will get around to changing thread ownership, but I'd like to out everybody's due dates on the first page. So if everyone could comment with their EDD, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Mine is October 3rd.

Mine is October 10th :)



ajarvis said:


> OMG if this pregnancy sticks and is real I will have SOOOO much halloween stuff for this baby :p

Omg me too it's a perfect time of year for super cute stuff :cloud9:



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Helloooo. Room for one more ? Very new pregnancy. Only got a positive this morning and it was very very light. But a line is a line! Due on sunday so I'm sure I will take a better test some point over the weekend :)
> 
> Always seems silly even talking about a pregnancy this early on... but i'ts nice to have somewhere to talk about it whilst it is still a "secret"
> 
> Messaged hubby on his break to tell him. He is chuffed. I feel more anxious than chuffed. Our youngest still sleeps in our room and is suppose to be moving into his own next week ahah. One out. One in!

Congrats xxx yeah it's great having here to chat huh. Nobody Irl has any clue lol.



ajarvis said:


> allforthegirl. Whereabouts in Canada? I'm in Calgary! Summer here doesn't get overly hot lol. maybe a few days here and there of +30 the rest is usually mid 20s. And only for July/August :p so I'm looking forward to summer pregnant! Only thing is I have 2 awesome dresses my fiance bought me when I was last pregnant that are winter dresses. Maybe if we have a cool September I can wear them lol.
> 
> So how are you all setting up your care? I'm curious how many have dr vs OB, or midwife.
> 
> I have a midwife. I've had to medical deliveries and want to go a more natural route this time!

Well things seem to be different since I was last pregnant, I rang my gp surgery and they said they don't need to see me but I should ring maternity services directly. I was surprised by this as last time they gave me folio acid etc. I'm taking pregnancy supplements anyway though so all good. She booked me a booking in appointment for 2 march with the community midwife which is where they get background info, take bloods etc and talk about what I want. I'm planning to have a home birth same as my other two. I'm also booked for my scan on 13march. I don't think I'll need to see anyone other than midwife unless there's any issues, obvs hopefully not! 

Xxx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I have a doctor. Midwives aren't really popular where I am, so I don't really know where to start with that.

I do plan on trying to do it naturally and laboring at home as much as possible. Closer to my due date, I'll discuss my birth plan with my DH. I think I'll have him and hopefully my sister there, but she lives out of state.

I've had a good lunch and now I'm so very sleepy.... come on 4:00 p.m. :coffee::sleep:


----------



## allforthegirl

ajarvis said:


> allforthegirl. Whereabouts in Canada? I'm in Calgary! Summer here doesn't get overly hot lol. maybe a few days here and there of +30 the rest is usually mid 20s. And only for July/August :p so I'm looking forward to summer pregnant! Only thing is I have 2 awesome dresses my fiance bought me when I was last pregnant that are winter dresses. Maybe if we have a cool September I can wear them lol.
> 
> So how are you all setting up your care? I'm curious how many have dr vs OB, or midwife.
> 
> I have a midwife. I've had to medical deliveries and want to go a more natural route this time!


I'm in Regina so not too far from you. We can have hot days here, not many of them but the humidity kills me while pg. 

I am going to super high risk. So I will be observed by a specialist here. I have a few things that they will be watching me for. The new one this time will PPH because I had a servers one after my last that they had to stop bleeding with the balloon. The Dr after looked at me and said that better be your last. Tee Hee oops! :blush:


----------



## ajarvis

Regina! Another prairie province :)

Right now I feel AF coming. So I may not end up with an October baby after all. Will see in the next couple of days.


----------



## GingerPanda

Ajarvis, I sure hope not! :hugs:


Okay, I have officially taken over this thread. I'll add everybody and their due dates to the first page. If I forget anybody, I'm sorry and tell me! :flower:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks! Me too. I was kinda settling into the idea of an October baby! Very nicely lol


----------



## tallybee

I hop it's just settling in cramps ajarvis xx


----------



## GingerPanda

tallybee said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I don't know when the admins will get around to changing thread ownership, but I'd like to out everybody's due dates on the first page. So if everyone could comment with their EDD, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Mine is October 3rd.
> 
> Mine is October 20th :)Click to expand...

I assume you meant the 10th, based on your ticker! :haha:



I have updated the front page. If I missed anyone, or got someone wrong, let me know!


----------



## Newbie32

Joining in here, edd 9th October


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Newbie!


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I don't know when the admins will get around to changing thread ownership, but I'd like to out everybody's due dates on the first page. So if everyone could comment with their EDD, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Mine is October 3rd.
> 
> Gosh yes - 10th Oct. Fat fingers!
> Mine is October 20th :)Click to expand...
> 
> I assume you meant the 10th, based on your ticker! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> I have updated the front page. If I missed anyone, or got someone wrong, let me know!Click to expand...

Gosh yes the 10th! Fat fingers! :lol:


----------



## tallybee

Newbie32 said:


> Joining in here, edd 9th October

Welcome xx


----------



## ajarvis

So midwife said to get an ultrasound lol likely new but best to confirm i . Quickest way to confirm is go to a walk-in for a requisitio . So off I go tomorro .


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Took another test this morning. Hoping for a stronger result... bit concerning tbh. I'm due my period tomorrow so you would think the lines would be quite strong but you can't even see them to take a picture... so faint i have to squint. I keep saying a line is a line. But i feel in limbo until i get a stronger positive tbh. maybe i shouldn't have tested so early... this might not amount to anything and it's easier to not know isn't it. oh well. x


----------



## tallybee

Hugs ladies I hope everything is ok x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well i'm feeling better :) might aswell be positive! eh :) 

How is everyone feeling ?! x


----------



## tallybee

Glad to hear that rhi. I'm grand thanks, once I get through today I think I'll be far more comfortable and confident seeing as today was af due day if I hadn't conceived.


----------



## allforthegirl

ajarvis said:


> So midwife said to get an ultrasound lol likely new but best to confirm i . Quickest way to confirm is go to a walk-in for a requisitio . So off I go tomorro .

Good luck with your scan. Hope to see pics. 



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Took another test this morning. Hoping for a stronger result... bit concerning tbh. I'm due my period tomorrow so you would think the lines would be quite strong but you can't even see them to take a picture... so faint i have to squint. I keep saying a line is a line. But i feel in limbo until i get a stronger positive tbh. maybe i shouldn't have tested so early... this might not amount to anything and it's easier to not know isn't it. oh well. x

There are a couple of us with lines that are fainter than our boys. The theory is that it could signify a girl ;) I have asked around and for some that got strong lines with their boys got faint with their girl(s). It has been freaking me out too. As it would blaring bright right now if this was my last pg. This time it has been a very slow progression. So as long as you get a progression I'm sure your fine. And put in the girl pool ;P



tallybee said:


> Hugs ladies I hope everything is ok x

I woke up this morning with some significant pinching pulling going on. Almost could be gas it's not moving. So I am sure it's just my little bug digging in really deep. :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

allforthegirl said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> So midwife said to get an ultrasound lol likely new but best to confirm i . Quickest way to confirm is go to a walk-in for a requisitio . So off I go tomorro .
> 
> Good luck with your scan. Hope to see pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Took another test this morning. Hoping for a stronger result... bit concerning tbh. I'm due my period tomorrow so you would think the lines would be quite strong but you can't even see them to take a picture... so faint i have to squint. I keep saying a line is a line. But i feel in limbo until i get a stronger positive tbh. maybe i shouldn't have tested so early... this might not amount to anything and it's easier to not know isn't it. oh well. xClick to expand...
> 
> There are a couple of us with lines that are fainter than our boys. The theory is that it could signify a girl ;) I have asked around and for some that got strong lines with their boys got faint with their girl(s). It has been freaking me out too. As it would blaring bright right now if this was my last pg. This time it has been a very slow progression. So as long as you get a progression I'm sure your fine. And put in the girl pool ;P
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Hugs ladies I hope everything is ok xClick to expand...
> 
> I woke up this morning with some significant pinching pulling going on. Almost could be gas it's not moving. So I am sure it's just my little bug digging in really deep. :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope so xx I've been getting this a lot.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AFTG; Fingers crossed! Mostly I want a healthy baby ( always feel like you have to say it don't ya ? haha) but secondly I would love a little girl :) All these boys are stinking out my bathroom! and I need a shopping buddy. A boy would be easier though, in terms of room arrangements and clothing etc. Who cares about easy though.. I want to buy some bloody dresses! :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ajarvis said:


> So midwife said to get an ultrasound lol likely new but best to confirm i . Quickest way to confirm is go to a walk-in for a requisitio . So off I go tomorro .

:thumbup: good luck !


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> AFTG; Fingers crossed! Mostly I want a healthy baby ( always feel like you have to say it don't ya ? haha) but secondly I would love a little girl :) All these boys are stinking out my bathroom! and I need a shopping buddy. A boy would be easier though, in terms of room arrangements and clothing etc. Who cares about easy though.. I want to buy some bloody dresses! :haha:

I agree with you, I am greatly out numbered, and yes sure it would be easier and less money...... But buying something girly sure would be nice. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Rhi, I'm glad you've decided to stay positive! Hopefully those lines will darken up for you!

Ajarvis, let us know how the scan goes!

Here's to hoping all our beans are digging in deep!



I'm 5 weeks today, and think I've started getting round ligament pain? It seems early, but it only happens if I make a quick movement or after BD. It's a quick, tight, stretching pain, then it goes away. This is earlier than I got it with my other pregnancies.


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> AFTG; Fingers crossed! Mostly I want a healthy baby ( always feel like you have to say it don't ya ? haha) but secondly I would love a little girl :) All these boys are stinking out my bathroom! and I need a shopping buddy. A boy would be easier though, in terms of room arrangements and clothing etc. Who cares about easy though.. I want to buy some bloody dresses! :haha:

Awwe xxx yea I feel hugely lucky having one of each already, I really want to find out the gender at the first opportunity this time. I didn't with the others, waited till they were born! I want to be able to buy cute stuff either way. October Halloween stuff ftw lol but I won't be able to wait that long lol. In terms of room arrangements whatever happens i will need to finish the loft conversion, it's been floored etc but needs heating and proper stairs as opposed tothe Ramsey ladder which is there now. Baby will have cot in my room to start with anyway so there's time to think about it and the previous owners did the flooring etc which is hugely helpful!


----------



## ajarvis

rhi I hope you get a stronger line soon!

pinching and pulling is good ladies! The little bean is snuggling right in :)

I'm in a house of boys too! With 4 nephews and 1 niece ha. Another boy would be easy, but buying girly stuff for a change could be nice too :p

AFM this morning no AF :) Thanks for the well wishes. I'll have to go to walkin and then book the scan. So hopefully it doesn't take too long, but I guess if it does then there will be more to see. They usually like dating scans to happen around 8 weeks though as they're more accurate, but midwife agrees that for my peace of mind we should just get it right away. hopefully the walk-in isn't busy. I hate going where sick people are lol. Don't want to catch anything.


----------



## Serenjay

Hi im 42 and 1mc 6 chemicals, we only done the deed once this time and BFP as I had lost in December and didnt want to try again.

sore boobs tired and stopped testing at 15dpo with strong test.. im now 23dpo 4 weeks 6 days due on October 4th

Im on 5mg folic acid and 75mg Aspirin as requested by consultant. I have my 1st scan on Feb 9th at the EPAU on advice from my consultant.xx


----------



## Serenjay

I keep getting cramping down there and not sure its baby or constipation!! suffering with constipation so badly. Is anyone else having that problem?


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely having constipation issues here!

I'm making chili for dinner tonight, and tostadas for dinner tomorrow night, so hopefully that will help. :haha:



As for the pain sensations, I guess I'm already having round ligament pain!


----------



## ajarvis

no constipation, but I drink a TON of water lol. Also find a morning tea helps get things moving.


----------



## Serenjay

Oh gosh yes... I cant stop drinking... I have drank around 4 pints of Ribena and water today already.... 

Here are some of my tests.. top left 9DPO top right 11DPO bottom left 13DPO and bottom right 15DPO I stopped at that point I thought there is no way I am playing with anymore tests...

My breast pain comes and goes.. worryingly.. and I get an odd metal taste every so often.. no MS and I have had really bad MS on all my grown up kids but cant remember how far gone. I've not really had any aversions and I have tried to eat richer foods to help with constipation, the Channa Dhansak helped 4 days ago but nothing since :( Maybe I need to have that again :haha:

I got to what I thought was 6 weeks on the 1st mc with my partner, I have 3 grown up kids 24-21-15 and we have none together.. I had *Never* had never worried about pregnancy when I was having them.. I started losing around 6 weeks and scan showed nothing there and rest came away over 3 days.. the other 6 were chemicals on or within a day or 2 after af was due. My losses were heavy and painful.. my last one was Christmas just gone I even had retained products they thought and put me on antibiotics so I was on them and only a few days away from bleeding and pain when we done the deed.. as I was bleeding from start to finish around 9 days. I really never thought it would get me pregnant as I was adamant no more and just wanted to see how my body recovered after the last one.. I just happened to ovulate a few days before normal too.. that was to this day the only time we BD as we tried around 7dpo and I found my cervix was way too painful and stopped.. in fact the thought of it is bringing back the pain I felt.. maybe that was something to do with pregnancy?

We have gone from bunnies to nun & monk. :( but until I know for sure what is happening im not doing a thing.

I have a scan 9th Feb and I feel sick to stomach.. as I wont even test anymore and im thinking what if I go there and there is nothing there??????xx
 



Attached Files:







jantests.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Serenjay

I've just read through all of the thread.. 3boys I hope you were wrong and all is well..

Good luck to us all with BFP's :) Im trying not to get excited.. in fact im more neutral than excited...

Today was my stay in bed day.. I am up from 6.45am and in work and not home till 5pm mon-friday so I deserve my stay in bed and do bugger all.. :)


----------



## apreslaube

I'm October 1st.


----------



## tallybee

Hi Serenjay. 

I'm getting constipation as well which isn't usually an issue for me, usually the other end of the scale lol. Good luck with scan hun.xx


----------



## Serenjay

Thank you Tally... hope it sorts itself out for you.. I went out for an Indian meal tonight hope that helps haha! xx


----------



## tallybee

Thanks xx I eat a ton of fresh salad so by rights I should not be constipated lol. I hope the curry sorts you out :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I have the worst gas. I feel like I could be a tank gas for ballons at a birthday party. This is horribly embarraing. I look like ADD cause I am always getting up from seat to either pee or fluff. :blush:


----------



## tallybee

:haha: I'm bad with gas too. Thankfully all my salad seems to have paid off and I got some relief from the constipation :rofl:


----------



## Serenjay

Hi girls... My stomach is massive.. its been 6 days since loo :wacko: I feel so sluggish and slow. Im back in work tomorrow so I need some of this to go before then!!!

I have tried a hot curry!! Fruit, pune juice, Raisins, sultanas, bran, wholemeal bread. I think the thing that may work is a McDonalds Milkshake as I just remembered that sometimes helps me to go.. the Banana one... I will try that later and let you know if it works lol

Today I am 5 weeks.. I have been debating putting a Ticker up.. but just thought I may just go ahead and show people that my little one is around.. it's still a secret (apart from OH telling his flaming *Hairdresser!!!!* I thought only women gossiped and confided in the hairdresser.. not men!:dohh:

My boobs are definitely there this morning in my Bra... im having to go and buy new ones. Im no longer able to wear my trousers or jeans as the bloat has taken control.. So I have had to buy a pile of dresses for work! They knew I had a Mc in dec but are starting to look at me with my pot belly. There are 5 pregnant girls in our office out of around 40 people and they are all due around the times I was due my babies.. as I was pregnant a lot last yr. I lost 7 in 18 months. 

It was hard listening to them talking about the babies but now this one is still sticking around it's made it a bit easier if you know what I mean. I won't be telling them until im around 18 weeks as I need to renew my contract.

How are you all?? x


----------



## allforthegirl

Good morning ladies.....my baby has been getting up before 6am for the last couple weeks. The further and further I get into this pg the more I am ready to fall asleep at 6pm. Yesterday I had to go for a nap at 5pm just so I could watch a movie with dh.

As for the bloating it has been worse for me in the past but it is still early....I am sure by the end of next week I will look 4 months pg. It always seems to be that way....though I should mention I still look three months pg from my nearly one yr old :haha:

No constipation here.....don't usually have that during pg. I usually have good movements.....I have IBS so I am glad to have regular movements :blush:

Going to call the Dr tomorrow. I really wanted to wait for the weekend to go past cause my lines just are so pale in comparison to my last pg. So I didn't want to show up to my GP and they test and say that there is no line.... :sad1:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I feel fine.... I never really feel anything this early on i.e gas etc. Have a slight stitch. Confused about how edd works.... i know when i go to see the midwife she will ask me me my lmp dates... that puts me at 5 weeks today. However my period was only due today! and i know when I got pregnant... (only dtd once) Do these dates make any difference long term? I always go two weeks over. Now I'm wondering if it's cos my dates are always ruined my basing it on lmp. I know the scan can change your dates but mine never have lol..... am i confused?! ahah


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:



> I feel fine.... I never really feel anything this early on i.e gas etc. Have a slight stitch. Confused about how edd works.... i know when i go to see the midwife she will ask me me my lmp dates... that puts me at 5 weeks today. However my period was only due today! and i know when I got pregnant... (only dtd once) Do these dates make any difference long term? I always go two weeks over. Now I'm wondering if it's cos my dates are always ruined my basing it on lmp. I know the scan can change your dates but mine never have lol..... am i confused?! ahah

Unless you know the exact day of your O then they use lmp for your edd. In the long scheme of things it really doesn't matter, so my specialist said to me last time. Unless your cycles are like 32-40 days long it shouldn't matter. We too only dtd once too.


----------



## tallybee

This is the link i used to work my due date out rhi xx https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/due-date-calculator.aspx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks girls. i wrote out a long post and it went away. Stupid phone. AFTG; my cycles are 35 days plus. 

thanks tally. i know that will make me "more" pregant because i can see the word nhs haha. will click it on my laptop later :) the calculator i used on friday it asked for either ov or lmp. Thinking i will just use lmp and get used to it cos that's what my midwife will do anyways isn't it. 


thanks :)


----------



## Serenjay

If I go by my LMP I am 5 weeks today... I have 28 day cycles. 
If I go by my ovulation day I am 5weeks 4 days pregnant.

Im having a scan on Feb 9th which will make me either 6weeks 1 day or 6 weeks 5 days, so I will find out then what I am roughly.

It is all rather confusing!! :wacko:

I've had to go and buy some nice sports bra's as mine were getting too tight and boobs are really painful a few times a day.. and needed them to sleep in too. OH asked when the progesterone will be better in my system as I'm growling at him a lot.. :growlmad: :haha: It's almost 6pm and I need an hours kip...


----------



## tallybee

It's super confusing... I've no idea when I ovulated as I've never tracked but the last day we dtd was cd10. I believe sperm live up to a few days so who knows...


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey ladies i've been absent for a bit, trying not to worry so much.
Read over the posts and i'm glad to see you ladies are doing well (minus the constipation) :haha:

AFM - I went in on Thursday to get my 1st beta test. I got calle don Friday and they told me that my test came back at 32 and that was fine for 4 weeks pregnant. I went again on Saturday for my 2nd beta and wont receive those results until Monday. I too have no idea how far along i am. I guess a little over 4 weeks. But like some of you other ladies we only DTD ONE time! My periods are also a bit all over the place and can range from 30 days to 36 days. I wish i had my first appt sooner. I wont be having my first appt until Feb 18th. By then i might be 7 or 8 weeks... but who knows.


----------



## ajarvis

hope you get good news tomorrow tink!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Please add me for the 10th. Congrats ladies! :wohoo:


----------



## Serenjay

Hi Tink, congratulations and good luck for your results tomorrow.!! :)

Lots of us here from DTD once!


----------



## Tink1o5

Right?! Were living proof "it only takes 1 time" :haha: 

Omg i am so tired. Im on a weird schedule because my husband works evening hours. So im a night owl and will be up till sometimes 5am but lately i will go to bed around 1:30am - 2am and i am waking up EARLY (for me) at around 8:45am (usually im not up till like 10:30 or 11 because of how late im up. I dont know why the heck im waking up so darn early.


----------



## Serenjay

Your body is getting ready for those early morning cries :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

If this is truely a new pregnancy it would be from only one time too hah


----------



## Serenjay

OMG girls this is insane... from 1 time?

All the times we were at it like bunnies and we do it once and wham bam :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I swear I can get pg if he sneezes....across the room.....behind the wall. This is not our first time being blessed with a beautiful surprise.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, new ladies! I'll add you in tomorrow. I'm very busy this weekend! :)

I don't have time to read through, but I hope everyone is hanging in there! 



On the quick subject of fertility, I have always been infertile and had to go on Clomid or Femara (then would have losses). But this is the first time I've ever actually ovulated on my own, and I managed to get knocked up! But we DTD all the time like newlyweds (even though we've been married 6 years), so trying to pick which time we conceived from is like trying to find the first snowflake. :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah.. when i told my husband(i was pregnant) he was laughing! Keeps saying it's because he is german he does everything efficiently. He's a twit hahaha

It was quick last time aswell... but we were full on going for it then haha. 
We were trying this time; as in had decided to have another baby. We are still sharing our bedroom with our 11 month old. So it's not easy lol


----------



## cheree89

Add me please  due Oct 6th.

I must be super fertile or dh has super sperm. This is our 3rd and all 3 were conceived first month trying. This time we only dtd 1 time the entire month...and I am 40 years old!


----------



## Serenjay

This once thing is catching on.. its the new SMEP :haha:

congratulations! 

I think this group should be called the ONCE October Baby group :haha:


----------



## tallybee

Tink1o5 said:


> Hey ladies i've been absent for a bit, trying not to worry so much.
> Read over the posts and i'm glad to see you ladies are doing well (minus the constipation) :haha:
> 
> AFM - I went in on Thursday to get my 1st beta test. I got calle don Friday and they told me that my test came back at 32 and that was fine for 4 weeks pregnant. I went again on Saturday for my 2nd beta and wont receive those results until Monday. I too have no idea how far along i am. I guess a little over 4 weeks. But like some of you other ladies we only DTD ONE time! My periods are also a bit all over the place and can range from 30 days to 36 days. I wish i had my first appt sooner. I wont be having my first appt until Feb 18th. By then i might be 7 or 8 weeks... but who knows.

I hope tomorrow brings good news hun :D



MnGmakes3 said:


> Please add me for the 10th. Congrats ladies! :wohoo:

Congrats! Another due date buddy :dance:



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Yeah.. when i told my husband(i was pregnant) he was laughing! Keeps saying it's because he is german he does everything efficiently. He's a twit hahaha
> 
> It was quick last time aswell... but we were full on going for it then haha.
> We were trying this time; as in had decided to have another baby. We are still sharing our bedroom with our 11 month old. So it's not easy lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tallybee

I must be the only one who didn't only dtd once lol we did everyday from end of af till cd10 but then we were ill so had no energy.


----------



## Newbie32

tallybee said:


> I must be the only one who didn't only dtd once lol we did everyday from end of af till cd10 but then we were ill so had no energy.

Never fear...we had a fair crack at it this cycle too...tho I o'd a couple days later than normal and by that stage we were knackered too :haha: so only o-2 and o-3 in the window!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Started having a mini freak out this morning..... I'm going to need a double buggy!!!! nooooooo. There is just no such thing as a decent double pram haahah.


----------



## GingerPanda

tallybee said:


> I must be the only one who didn't only dtd once lol we did everyday from end of af till cd10 but then we were ill so had no energy.

Nope, we DTD a lot too. But at least I didn't have to go on Clomid this time!



Rhi, you think you're having twins?



I think I got all the new ladies added in! Check and see, I'd hate to miss someone!


I took my last OSOM test this morning after saving it for a week. Last time I took one was 16dpo, and I'd have to wait for the line to come up. But this morning, it was positive as soon as it was wet. And the test line is darker than the control, so I'm pleased!

https://s28.postimg.org/hbgzcmpjx/WP_20150202_001.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nooooo!!! ahahah. And don't jinx me lmao 

I have an 11 month old! Surely he will still be in a stroller ?


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:

Knocking on wood!

Surely you'll find a good one!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ginger your test looks beautiful!! 

Rhi-rhi you guys don't have those fancy one where toddler stands at the back? Or a toddler seat down near the ground at the back?? I see tons of those here with over seas brand names.


----------



## tallybee

Glad to hear some of you got plenty of action lol! 

GingerPanda that's a lovely line hun :happydance:

Rhi I had a double buggy for a bit until T was able to walk more. The one I had was a tandem style which was better for getting through narrow doors etc. I've heard great things about Phil n teds but they're expensive.


----------



## GingerPanda

Is time going super slow for anyone else? I feel like every day is an eternity! I wish there ws a fast-forward button! :haha:

Rhi, there's a Graco one on Amazon for £124. I know that's a little steep, but not much compared to some of its competitors. Don't know how big of a name Graco is in the UK, but they're huge in the US.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Graco-Stad...keywords=double+prams+for+newborn+and+toddler


----------



## nmpjcp2015

GingerPanda said:


> Is time going super slow for anyone else? I feel like every day is an eternity! I wish there ws a fast-forward button! :haha:
> 
> Rhi, there's a Graco one on Amazon for £124. I know that's a little steep, but not much compared to some of its competitors. Don't know how big of a name Graco is in the UK, but they're huge in the US.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Graco-Stad...keywords=double+prams+for+newborn+and+toddler

I hope everyone had a great weekend. I had a lot of fun with family, I almost forgot I'm preggo a few times. 

YES, ginger time feels like it's creeping by, I'm savouring it though, because this might be my only pregnancy. I don't know if I can handle more than one child. Hahaha.

Also, original post looks really good. Thanks for going to all that trouble.

Is anyone else constipated? Maybe that's TMI, but I've never had problems with that in my life, and now I can't go poo. :shrug:

I'm so excited that as February progresses our group will grow and grow!


----------



## GingerPanda

I am soooo constipated, nmp! Made Mexican for dinner twice this weekend for some relief! :haha:


Also had to take a nap yesterday. I guess sitting on the couch watching anime all day was too exhausting. Lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Time isn't going as slowly as it was last time. I am way more relaxed this time. 

Today I am calling my GP that is what I am nervous about at the moment. Not ready for them to tell them what a big risk this pg is. There are ways of making sure a PPH doesn't happen. So I am choosing a on that will just deal with it and not make me feel horrible and just deal with it as needed.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh yeah we have loads of different kids of doubles... everything from bugaboo to phil and teds etc .

Every single one seems to have a huge list of problems though... I don't mind spending a fair bit but not an excessive amount. I like the bugaboo donkey but for 1100 pounds i think not! haha even second hand they go for about 900! eeeek!


----------



## allforthegirl

I bought a B.O.B. And I love it. It has been by far THE best stroller I have ever bought. Though I spent close to $600 for it. But I am glad I did.


----------



## ajarvis

Well ladies. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting. Wish you happy healthy 9 months and hopefully I'll be joining the November babies :)


----------



## allforthegirl

ajarvis said:


> Well ladies. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting. Wish you happy healthy 9 months and hopefully I'll be joining the November babies :)

Oh no! :sad1: I am so sorry. I hope that you get your rainbow very soon. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, ajarvis! I'm sorry! I hope you get your rainbow soon and get to join the November thread! We'll miss you!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ajarvis said:


> Well ladies. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting. Wish you happy healthy 9 months and hopefully I'll be joining the November babies :)


very sorry to hear this :( 
good luck for next month.
x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

ajarvis said:


> Well ladies. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting. Wish you happy healthy 9 months and hopefully I'll be joining the November babies :)

I"m so sorry to hear that. I loved your bright attitude on this thread! Good luck next cycle. :cry::hugs:

Ginger - that's the only way I can poop too! That and nasty old "Chinese" food. Eck!

I can't believe there's still 3 weeks until my first appointment. I'm excited, but wishing the time would pass by faster. My birthday is this Sunday though :happydance:, and this should be a busy day at work.

Do you all work?


----------



## allforthegirl

Just got off the phone with Dr office. First apt is on Fri, Z and I are bunched together in the same apt. So his one yr and mine. I am excited and nervous all at the same time


----------



## allforthegirl

With 5 I stay home. Wouldn't make enough to pay for daycare


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> Is time going super slow for anyone else? I feel like every day is an eternity! I wish there ws a fast-forward button! :haha:
> 
> Rhi, there's a Graco one on Amazon for £124. I know that's a little steep, but not much compared to some of its competitors. Don't know how big of a name Graco is in the UK, but they're huge in the US.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Graco-Stad...keywords=double+prams+for+newborn+and+toddler

Yes! It seems to be dragging something rotten. Scan is still an age away!

Graco is quite big here too xx I don't think £124 is that steep really as it'd get a lot of use x



nmpjcp2015 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Is time going super slow for anyone else? I feel like every day is an eternity! I wish there ws a fast-forward button! :haha:
> 
> Rhi, there's a Graco one on Amazon for £124. I know that's a little steep, but not much compared to some of its competitors. Don't know how big of a name Graco is in the UK, but they're huge in the US.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Graco-Stad...keywords=double+prams+for+newborn+and+toddler
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend. I had a lot of fun with family, I almost forgot I'm preggo a few times.
> 
> YES, ginger time feels like it's creeping by, I'm savouring it though, because this might be my only pregnancy. I don't know if I can handle more than one child. Hahaha.
> 
> Also, original post looks really good. Thanks for going to all that trouble.
> 
> Is anyone else constipated? Maybe that's TMI, but I've never had problems with that in my life, and now I can't go poo. :shrug:
> 
> I'm so excited that as February progresses our group will grow and grow!Click to expand...

YES it's awful, I seem to be on the loo a lot but getting nowhere :wacko: trying to keep up fibre intake but it's difficult to get more than usual as I eat loads of veg anyway! Maybe time to try strong curry :rofl:



GingerPanda said:


> I am soooo constipated, nmp! Made Mexican for dinner twice this weekend for some relief! :haha:
> 
> 
> Also had to take a nap yesterday. I guess sitting on the couch watching anime all day was too exhausting. Lol

Kind of glad I'm not the only one who is knackered! I've only sat on my butt in an office for 5 hours and feel like I've run a marathon!



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Oh yeah we have loads of different kids of doubles... everything from bugaboo to phil and teds etc .
> 
> Every single one seems to have a huge list of problems though... I don't mind spending a fair bit but not an excessive amount. I like the bugaboo donkey but for 1100 pounds i think not! haha even second hand they go for about 900! eeeek!

:shock: that IS steep! You could get a used car for that! :lol: I think £200 would be my absolute limit! 



ajarvis said:


> Well ladies. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting. Wish you happy healthy 9 months and hopefully I'll be joining the November babies :)

Sorry honey <3 wishing you all the best for your rainbow xxxxx



nmpjcp2015 said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting. Wish you happy healthy 9 months and hopefully I'll be joining the November babies :)
> 
> I"m so sorry to hear that. I loved your bright attitude on this thread! Good luck next cycle. :cry::hugs:
> 
> Ginger - that's the only way I can poop too! That and nasty old "Chinese" food. Eck!
> 
> I can't believe there's still 3 weeks until my first appointment. I'm excited, but wishing the time would pass by faster. My birthday is this Sunday though :happydance:, and this should be a busy day at work.
> 
> Do you all work?Click to expand...

I do a couple of voluntary jobs which keep me busy a couple of days a week while the kids are in school, plus I am studying for a Masters degree in Science and Society with the Open University. I've timed this pregnancy just right so that I finish my current module just in time for the birth!!! (I wish I could take any credit whatsoever for that timing :rofl:)



allforthegirl said:


> Just got off the phone with Dr office. First apt is on Fri, Z and I are bunched together in the same apt. So his one yr and mine. I am excited and nervous all at the same time

Oooo exciting :D xx

As for me today I am an emotional wreck! My appointment letters and info stuff came through the post, I burst into happy tears when I opened it! Please tell me I'm not the only one..... :lol:


----------



## GingerPanda

Nmp, I'm a stay at home wife. I worked retail and customer service before, and became depressed. Some people are just sooo stupid, it boggles my mind that they're legally allowed to drive! My faith in humanity got totally shot. And I wasn't making enough to cover daycare anyway, so we decided I would quit and we'd start TTC. Almost three years, two losses, and no kids later, I'm still a SAHW and I love it. Though my husband is like a living tornado. The house looks perfect until he gets home. :haha:



Tally, I almost cried too, but because I'm so anxious!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm a stay at home mum... mostly. I work every Saturday but only for my parents so its no fuss etc. 

Tally; I did an ou degree for a while I got about 120 credits in to a history degree... But I hated it. The course not the OU. Because of all the transitional fee thingy that was going on at the time they made everyone declare their degree... I was just taking modules whilst I decided but I ended up delcaring history and now i'm stuck with it.... I haven't taken a module for over 18 months though. I was toying with the idea of doing a different degree but I have no clue now. I'm worried they will tell me to bugger off haha. x


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Nmp, I'm a stay at home wife. I worked retail and customer service before, and became depressed. Some people are just sooo stupid, it boggles my mind that they're legally allowed to drive! My faith in humanity got totally shot. And I wasn't making enough to cover daycare anyway, so we decided I would quit and we'd start TTC. Almost three years, two losses, and no kids later, I'm still a SAHW and I love it. Though my husband is like a living tornado. The house looks perfect until he gets home. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Tally, I almost cried too, but because I'm so anxious!

I have 6 of those here. I feel like I am being taken advantage at times. Make a mess and mom will just clean it up if we leave it long enough. You'd think they'd learn that I don't and just freak and make them do it. Grrrr


----------



## GingerPanda

I look forward to having that problem! :haha:

Only not 6. Hubs says he wants to get the snip after 2, but I'm probably going to beg for 3.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Am i the only one that hasn't made any attempt to make an appointment.. Will be ages for any app yet wont it ?! I only did this a little while ago and have forgotten so soon haha


----------



## GingerPanda

Rhi, I've already had my first appointment. Just waiting on first scan now.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Bloody hell!! You move quick... What do they even do at an app this early on ? 
The 8 week one is boring enough...


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm a stay at home mum... mostly. I work every Saturday but only for my parents so its no fuss etc.
> 
> Tally; I did an ou degree for a while I got about 120 credits in to a history degree... But I hated it. The course not the OU. Because of all the transitional fee thingy that was going on at the time they made everyone declare their degree... I was just taking modules whilst I decided but I ended up delcaring history and now i'm stuck with it.... I haven't taken a module for over 18 months though. I was toying with the idea of doing a different degree but I have no clue now. I'm worried they will tell me to bugger off haha. x

Could you do the open degree? I did as I couldn't settle on a set of modules so just picked the ones I wanted at the right levels and credits. They should let you change your study goal. The ou thread in discussions went dead :hissy: :lol:
I also had a break during the BSc. Took me 5 years in total.



GingerPanda said:


> Nmp, I'm a stay at home wife. I worked retail and customer service before, and became depressed. Some people are just sooo stupid, it boggles my mind that they're legally allowed to drive! My faith in humanity got totally shot. And I wasn't making enough to cover daycare anyway, so we decided I would quit and we'd start TTC. Almost three years, two losses, and no kids later, I'm still a SAHW and I love it. Though my husband is like a living tornado. The house looks perfect until he gets home. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Tally, I almost cried too, but because I'm so anxious!

gah working in retail takes more patience than I will ever have, I don't blame you for giving that up!



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Am i the only one that hasn't made any attempt to make an appointment.. Will be ages for any app yet wont it ?! I only did this a little while ago and have forgotten so soon haha

Idk I wanted to get mine organised, now it seems pointlessly long away lol.



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Bloody hell!! You move quick... What do they even do at an app this early on ?
> The 8 week one is boring enough...

Yeah I've been told to allow 2 hours for the 8 week one?! Wtf are they planning loool xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

If memory serves... Allow for two hours but I think I was out in 30 minutes! There is alot of stuff they are suppose to do that i have never had done... I have never been weighed etc... Maybe i have had lazy midwifes haha x


----------



## tallybee

Omg suddenly my nipples are really tender... just thought you'd like to know :rofl:


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> If memory serves... Allow for two hours but I think I was out in 30 minutes! There is alot of stuff they are suppose to do that i have never had done... I have never been weighed etc... Maybe i have had lazy midwifes haha x

Lol I've always been funny about weighing due to past ed. Medical professionals try to weigh me and get told nope lol. I hope it's nothing like 2 hours!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Am i the only one that hasn't made any attempt to make an appointment.. Will be ages for any app yet wont it ?! I only did this a little while ago and have forgotten so soon haha

I only made my appointment because they book so fast. I made it the day I found out which was January 22 and I was scheduled for Feb 23. They wouldn't see me before 8 weeks anyway, so it worked out fine. I just wanted to make sure I got the dr I wanted as they have several in the practice.



GingerPanda said:


> Nmp, I'm a stay at home wife. I worked retail and customer service before, and became depressed. Some people are just sooo stupid, it boggles my mind that they're legally allowed to drive! My faith in humanity got totally shot. And I wasn't making enough to cover daycare anyway, so we decided I would quit and we'd start TTC. Almost three years, two losses, and no kids later, I'm still a SAHW and I love it. Though my husband is like a living tornado. The house looks perfect until he gets home. :haha:
> 
> Tally, I almost cried too, but because I'm so anxious!

I've never stayed at home. I've worked since age 15, but that seems really nice. I have a step-daughter who is 11, and this is my first with my husband. I think we will have 2 maximum. I think I'd like 2, but the verdict is still out. Pregnancy hasn't been so bad now that the cramps have calmed. It's only the beginning though. I can't wait until I'm showing. That will be my favorite part! 

Are you guys hoping for a certain gender? I'd love either, but a boy would be really special in my family full of women.


----------



## Tink1o5

Just updating here. I started having a little bleeding yesterday. So I ended up going to the hospital and after 4 hours they couldn't say much. The did blood work and my hcg was 172 (it was 32 last Thursday ) they also said from the ultrasound the could not see anything as it was to early. But they did see flowing fluid that seemed to be blood in the endometrial canal, and some kind of fluid possible blood next to my ovary. They said I am a threatened miscarriage and also want to keep an eye out for ectopic. Now I'm just a nervous wreck. Still having pain on my right side ovary and into my upper thigh


----------



## ajarvis

Oh no tink. Fingers crossed for you! Lots of rest. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Serenjay

Oh Tink im so sorry, I hope it's not either of those things but if the pain gets worse you need to ring them back.. FX x


----------



## GingerPanda

Rhi, they took my blood pressure, pulse, weight, what meds I'm taking, calculated my due date, did a pelvic exam, and tested me for STDs (legally required in OH). Then it was just answering a few questions and setting up appointment for scan.


Tink, oh no! I hope it's a normal intrauterine pregnancy. Thinking about you and hoping everything is okay. Keep us updated, hon. :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

I will do. 
So far my betas have been
Thursday at 11.45 am - 32
Saturday at 11.45 am - 87
Monday at 12.15am (just after midnight) - 172

So between Saturday and Monday it wasn't quite a full 48 hours


----------



## GingerPanda

I think that's about a 36.6 doubling time. Seems normal to me, so that's a good sign. I hope everything works out!


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Bloody hell!! You move quick... What do they even do at an app this early on ?
> The 8 week one is boring enough...

I have to book first to confirm pg with GP then I will then be refered to my OB. I am also considered high risk so I will be soon as possible. But by the time I get to see my OB will be closer to 8 weeks. He is very very busy. 




Tink1o5 said:


> Just updating here. I started having a little bleeding yesterday. So I ended up going to the hospital and after 4 hours they couldn't say much. The did blood work and my hcg was 172 (it was 32 last Thursday ) they also said from the ultrasound the could not see anything as it was to early. But they did see flowing fluid that seemed to be blood in the endometrial canal, and some kind of fluid possible blood next to my ovary. They said I am a threatened miscarriage and also want to keep an eye out for ectopic. Now I'm just a nervous wreck. Still having pain on my right side ovary and into my upper thigh

Oh my!! Sounds like everything is doubling but I can understand why you are so nervous. I hope baby sticks!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

GingerPanda said:


> Rhi, they took my blood pressure, pulse, weight, what meds I'm taking, calculated my due date, did a pelvic exam, and tested me for STDs (legally required in OH). Then it was just answering a few questions and setting up appointment for scan.
> 
> 
> Tink, oh no! I hope it's a normal intrauterine pregnancy. Thinking about you and hoping everything is okay. Keep us updated, hon. :hugs:

Things are so different place to place. You don't have pelvic exams here as standard during a pregnancy. I think having an app earlier does make more sense in some instances though; especially if on medications. I was 18 weeks into my last pregnancy when someone realised i shouldn't be taken the meds i was taking :dohh: 

I think it's to do with time; even if i ring them there is no way my gp would want to see me and a midwife wouldn't either; at least not until 8 weeks. I suppose they see it as a potential waste of time. I think unless you have a higher risk pregnancy etc.


----------



## tallybee

Tink, I hope everything turns out to be ok. Xxx

As for gender i really dont have a preference. I will be delighted to have a healthy baby xx I have a boy and a girl already so I spose it is easier for me to say that.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Tink1o5 said:


> Just updating here. I started having a little bleeding yesterday. So I ended up going to the hospital and after 4 hours they couldn't say much. The did blood work and my hcg was 172 (it was 32 last Thursday ) they also said from the ultrasound the could not see anything as it was to early. But they did see flowing fluid that seemed to be blood in the endometrial canal, and some kind of fluid possible blood next to my ovary. They said I am a threatened miscarriage and also want to keep an eye out for ectopic. Now I'm just a nervous wreck. Still having pain on my right side ovary and into my upper thigh

Those numbers are a good sign ... and I really hope everything works out :hugs:


----------



## cheree89

allforthegirl said:


> Time isn't going as slowly as it was last time. I am way more relaxed this time.
> 
> Today I am calling my GP that is what I am nervous about at the moment. Not ready for them to tell them what a big risk this pg is. There are ways of making sure a PPH doesn't happen. So I am choosing a on that will just deal with it and not make me feel horrible and just deal with it as needed.

I am feeling pretty relaxed about time going by too. I am also high risk and have moved so I need to go have an "informational" meeting at a new doctor's office on friday. I hoped they booked a long appointment for me to explain everything. What is pph if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## cheree89

Tink1o5 said:


> Just updating here. I started having a little bleeding yesterday. So I ended up going to the hospital and after 4 hours they couldn't say much. The did blood work and my hcg was 172 (it was 32 last Thursday ) they also said from the ultrasound the could not see anything as it was to early. But they did see flowing fluid that seemed to be blood in the endometrial canal, and some kind of fluid possible blood next to my ovary. They said I am a threatened miscarriage and also want to keep an eye out for ectopic. Now I'm just a nervous wreck. Still having pain on my right side ovary and into my upper thigh

I hope everything turns out ok for you! That must be scary!


----------



## allforthegirl

cheree89 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Time isn't going as slowly as it was last time. I am way more relaxed this time.
> 
> Today I am calling my GP that is what I am nervous about at the moment. Not ready for them to tell them what a big risk this pg is. There are ways of making sure a PPH doesn't happen. So I am choosing a on that will just deal with it and not make me feel horrible and just deal with it as needed.
> 
> I am feeling pretty relaxed about time going by too. I am also high risk and have moved so I need to go have an "informational" meeting at a new doctor's office on friday. I hoped they booked a long appointment for me to explain everything. What is pph if you don't mind my asking?Click to expand...

PPH - post pardum hemorrhage 

I have a serious infection and was put on meds but after a week on them didn't feel any better and bleeding wasn't stopping so went into ER and they thought I had a piece of placenta left (but nothing showed up in pathology) had a d&c and about two hrs of being at home I woke up in a pool of blood and then tons and tons of clots the size softballs were coming out of me, so ened up in for another d&c and a Bairiki balloon put in to stop the bleeding. Was in the hospital for five days. It was very scary. I'm also high risk because in previous pg I had protein antibodies that can effect baby (different from rh neg)

Why are you high risk?


----------



## ClaireJ23

Hello ladies,

I found out last week that we are pg with #3. We have two lovely daughters already and are very excited about our new addition.

We're due Wednesday 7th October.


----------



## allforthegirl

ClaireJ23 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I found out last week that we are pg with #3. We have two lovely daughters already and are very excited about our new addition.
> 
> We're due Wednesday 7th October.


Congrats! And welcome :wave:


----------



## cheree89

Allforthegirl - How scary! I can't imagine having gone through that. I am sure they will be very careful with you this time!

I had PPROM (premature rupture of membranes) at 30+2 with my first son (born a day later after being on mag sulfate long enough to get 2 shots of steroids for lung development), then was hospitalized for preterm labor with second son at 30+2. Thankfully they got contractions stopped and I was able to carry him to term. Also, I am 40, which they always make a big deal out of my age (I was 36 with ds1, 38 with ds2 and will be 41 when this one is born fx).


----------



## allforthegirl

So as to the question as to if I have a preference to gender....well of course we would love to have a girl, but will love what ever we get. No expectations this time as this was a surprise blessing.


----------



## allforthegirl

cheree89 said:


> Allforthegirl - How scary! I can't imagine having gone through that. I am sure they will be very careful with you this time!
> 
> I had PPROM (premature rupture of membranes) at 30+2 with my first son (born a day later after being on mag sulfate long enough to get 2 shots of steroids for lung development), then was hospitalized for preterm labor with second son at 30+2. Thankfully they got contractions stopped and I was able to carry him to term. Also, I am 40, which they always make a big deal out of my age (I was 36 with ds1, 38 with ds2 and will be 41 when this one is born fx).

I honestly think that is why I had an infection. Could have sworn my waters broke early but they sent me home. That was about 36 weeks, and we dtd all the time trying to get things moving naturally as possible. Then he was a week late


----------



## cheree89

I am a little paranoid about the possibility of twins given my age and the fact that I am still breastfeeding. I just don't know how I would keep them in long enough! I am hoping for an early scan to ease my fears.


----------



## cheree89

allforthegirl said:


> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> Allforthegirl - How scary! I can't imagine having gone through that. I am sure they will be very careful with you this time!
> 
> I had PPROM (premature rupture of membranes) at 30+2 with my first son (born a day later after being on mag sulfate long enough to get 2 shots of steroids for lung development), then was hospitalized for preterm labor with second son at 30+2. Thankfully they got contractions stopped and I was able to carry him to term. Also, I am 40, which they always make a big deal out of my age (I was 36 with ds1, 38 with ds2 and will be 41 when this one is born fx).
> 
> I honestly think that is why I had an infection. Could have sworn my waters broke early but they sent me home. That was about 36 weeks, and we dtd all the time trying to get things moving naturally as possible. Then he was a week lateClick to expand...

Could be...infection is a huge risk once waters are broken.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

ClaireJ23 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I found out last week that we are pg with #3. We have two lovely daughters already and are very excited about our new addition.
> 
> We're due Wednesday 7th October.

Yay! Congrats and welcome.



allforthegirl said:


> So as to the question as to if I have a preference to gender....well of course we would love to have a girl, but will love what ever we get. No expectations this time as this was a surprise blessing.

I'm trying not to have expectations. I'll be happy either way. My family is quickly forming pink and blue teams though! My husband hates to wish a for a son and not get one.


----------



## cheree89

I'm trying to decide if we'll stay team green or not. We didn't find out with either of our sons and it was so fun. This time though, I might like to know if I'll need that storage bin of nb girl clothes or if I can sell them lol.


----------



## tallybee

allforthegirl said:


> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Time isn't going as slowly as it was last time. I am way more relaxed this time.
> 
> Today I am calling my GP that is what I am nervous about at the moment. Not ready for them to tell them what a big risk this pg is. There are ways of making sure a PPH doesn't happen. So I am choosing a on that will just deal with it and not make me feel horrible and just deal with it as needed.
> 
> I am feeling pretty relaxed about time going by too. I am also high risk and have moved so I need to go have an "informational" meeting at a new doctor's office on friday. I hoped they booked a long appointment for me to explain everything. What is pph if you don't mind my asking?Click to expand...
> 
> PPH - post pardum hemorrhage
> 
> I have a serious infection and was put on meds but after a week on them didn't feel any better and bleeding wasn't stopping so went into ER and they thought I had a piece of placenta left (but nothing showed up in pathology) had a d&c and about two hrs of being at home I woke up in a pool of blood and then tons and tons of clots the size softballs were coming out of me, so ened up in for another d&c and a Bairiki balloon put in to stop the bleeding. Was in the hospital for five days. It was very scary. I'm also high risk because in previous pg I had protein antibodies that can effect baby (different from rh neg)
> 
> Why are you high risk?Click to expand...

Wow that sounds terrifying hun :hugs: I hope things can be managed this time and you have a better experience.



ClaireJ23 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I found out last week that we are pg with #3. We have two lovely daughters already and are very excited about our new addition.
> 
> We're due Wednesday 7th October.

Welcome and congrats :D 



cheree89 said:


> Allforthegirl - How scary! I can't imagine having gone through that. I am sure they will be very careful with you this time!
> 
> I had PPROM (premature rupture of membranes) at 30+2 with my first son (born a day later after being on mag sulfate long enough to get 2 shots of steroids for lung development), then was hospitalized for preterm labor with second son at 30+2. Thankfully they got contractions stopped and I was able to carry him to term. Also, I am 40, which they always make a big deal out of my age (I was 36 with ds1, 38 with ds2 and will be 41 when this one is born fx).

Fx things go smooth for you xx



cheree89 said:


> I'm trying to decide if we'll stay team green or not. We didn't find out with either of our sons and it was so fun. This time though, I might like to know if I'll need that storage bin of nb girl clothes or if I can sell them lol.

See I didn't find out with my two, I wanted the surprise. But this time I really want to find out! I cannot wait to buy either pretty girl things or cute boy things - either will be perfect but I want to know :hissy: lol. Probably partly due to actually having any money to spend this time where as before money was extremely tight and I relied on hand-me-downs anyway.


----------



## allforthegirl

We will be finding out. I did with all my boys, so not sure how I would be able to make it without knowing. I too like to be prepared. Having six money is tighter than if we just had two or three. So buying a bunch hand-me-downs girlie things will helps. Of course she would be spoilt regardless. Zulily has such cute things. I want to buy them all the time hahaha


----------



## cheree89

Yes, I think I might go bankrupt if I have a girl. I couldn't stop buying all the cute clothes


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

I think if I got to pick, I would pick a boy. But I will be in love no matter what. We're finding out the gender ASAP, but keeping it a secret between the two of us until the baby is born. I'm hoping that way we don't end up getting a ton of gendered stuff from family.


----------



## Serenjay

I found out on my 3, I didn't want to know on my youngest(15) but his dad had a strop in the scan room(hence an ex) so we found out. This time if I was lucky to have a healthy pregnancy I wouldn't find out, my partner doesn't want to know either so that is a relief :)


----------



## cheree89

Just testing my signature.


----------



## GingerPanda

Looks good!


----------



## cheree89

I added a name thread if anyone likes thinking up names. I just don't know where to start with names this time.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ding-names-go-sibling-names.html#post34821853


----------



## GingerPanda

This will be my first, so I don't have to pair with a sibling, but I'll check it out! I love names!


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay said:


> I found out on my 3, I didn't want to know on my youngest(15) but his dad had a strop in the scan room(hence an ex) so we found out. This time if I was lucky to have a healthy pregnancy I wouldn't find out, my partner doesn't want to know either so that is a relief :)

Omg I'm not surprised he's an ex after that!!



cheree89 said:


> Just testing my signature.

Looks grand! I want an October Owl sig!



cheree89 said:


> I added a name thread if anyone likes thinking up names. I just don't know where to start with names this time.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ding-names-go-sibling-names.html#post34821853

Oooh haven't even thought about this yet :lol:


----------



## Tink1o5

Allforthegirl - I swear we are so IDENTICAL! I too had a PPH!! I told my OB and they just shrugged! (needless to say i am in search of a new OB right now)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Gender; I have two boys so i don't think i will be surprising anyone by saying i would like a girl... I'm torn between finding out or not though. I don't want anyone to think i'm an awful person BUT with my last; we went for a gender scan and I cried. :/ So not sure what to do haha.


----------



## allforthegirl

I know for sure what our girl will be called. Serina Angelique, but as far as a boy no clue. I like Gabriel but I know dh doesn't. &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## allforthegirl

Tink1o5 said:


> Allforthegirl - I swear we are so IDENTICAL! I too had a PPH!! I told my OB and they just shrugged! (needless to say i am in search of a new OB right now)

Did you have to have a d&c too?? How about about the balloon?


----------



## GingerPanda

tallybee said:


> I want an October Owl sig!

The code is on the first post. :)



We still have massive lists of names. Hubs wants to think up as many names as we can, then put them into a seeded bracket (like for sports teams lol) once we find out if it's a boy or a girl. Then like once a day or something, we'll battle two names until we get to a winner. :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

We don't like ANY boy names. I can officially say that. After trawling through over 600 I know i don't like um. We really struggled to name our son.


----------



## GingerPanda

For a boy, I think my favorite name right now is Lucian. But I don't think hubs likes it. We also have two twin set names, one for boy-girl and one for girl-girl. Just in case. :haha:


----------



## Aliop

October 5th we are due with our fourth! Going to read back through and catch up &#128515;


----------



## Tink1o5

allforthegirl - No i had a natural birth with my second son, then 8 hours after giving birth i hemorrhaged. I lost 1090ML of blood. They wanted to do a blood transfusion but i declined because i didnt feel like i need it (im hard headed) I had lost clots the size of grapefruits. I was given a crap ton of medications, stabbed in the legs with shots and given a "sweep" to scoop out a bunch of clots. All this while my husband and my almost 2 year old were in the room watching. (we have no help or family help for our kids, we do it on our own, so thats why my son was there)


----------



## Serenjay

People keep mentioning twins...is it because there are twins in family? am I at more of a chance of twins as I am a Dinosaur?


----------



## allforthegirl

Tink1o5 said:


> allforthegirl - No i had a natural birth with my second son, then 8 hours after giving birth i hemorrhaged. I lost 1090ML of blood. They wanted to do a blood transfusion but i declined because i didnt feel like i need it (im hard headed) I had lost clots the size of grapefruits. I was given a crap ton of medications, stabbed in the legs with shots and given a "sweep" to scoop out a bunch of clots. All this while my husband and my almost 2 year old were in the room watching. (we have no help or family help for our kids, we do it on our own, so thats why my son was there)

Oh ok so there shouldn't be any major worry. There is no study suggesting that a PPH means you are at risk for another. Those that have had D&C though their risk jumps. So I don't think you should worry at all.


----------



## allforthegirl

Serenjay said:


> People keep mentioning twins...is it because there are twins in family? am I at more of a chance of twins as I am a Dinosaur?

I didn't think it had to do with age with twins(but I'm no Dr). I know a couple multi moms that are over 40 and didn't end up with twins and they have four and five :winkwink: with mine being #6 increases my risk of twin but I really doubt I am having twins.


----------



## cheree89

Serenjay said:


> People keep mentioning twins...is it because there are twins in family? am I at more of a chance of twins as I am a Dinosaur?

The chance goes up as you get older. Haha...I guess I am a dinosaur too.


----------



## Serenjay

What are people's symptoms? I am just having aversions to food and really tired.. I wanted to fall asleep at lunchtime in work today..I almost went out to my car to sleep for the 30 mins. I got home 4.45pm and asleep by 5.15pm and awake 8pm oops.. and now its 11.30pm I need more sleep again... yawns Slight soreness on sides of boobs, they were really sore now they are not (trying not to worry)


----------



## cheree89

The liklihood of twins is also higher if you become pregnant when you are breastfeeding. I am still bfing my ds2. I am just a little paranoid about twins because of my problem with preterm birth. The chance is still low, just higher than if I were 15 years younger and not bfing YKWIM?


----------



## Serenjay

EEK! I dont think my symptoms are strong enough for twins LOL (prays)


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Aliop! :wave:


I was terrified of the thought of having twins the first time I was pregnant. Now I wouldn't mind at all. I just want at least one baby. :haha:


----------



## cheree89

I keep having hot flashes, which I've not had before. I'm hoping it is just my age, lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Cheree, I assumed because of the 89 in your username that you were my age? I was born in 89. :haha:


----------



## cheree89

GingerPanda said:


> Cheree, I assumed because of the 89 in your username that you were my age? I was born in 89. :haha:

No, Cheree is my horse and she was born in 89. I was born in 74 ;-)


----------



## GingerPanda

Okay, then I guess that makes sense! :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

im so old... :(


----------



## Tink1o5

thought i would post this too. Starting from bottom ..

Bottom test was my first :bfp: Jan 26th

The very top test is today taken in the afternoon. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20150202_160554.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tallybee

Tink1o5 said:


> thought i would post this too. Starting from bottom ..
> 
> Bottom test was my first :bfp: Jan 26th
> 
> The very top test is today taken in the afternoon. :flower:

Nice :D


----------



## GingerPanda

Tink that looks SOOO much darker! Yay!

Serenjay, you're not old unless you feel old! :) My grandma is 80 years young and still rides roller coasters! I, on the other hand, have arthritis and a bum hip, so I feel like I'm approximately as old as the sun some days. :haha:


----------



## cheree89

Serenjay said:


> im so old... :(

I love being an older mom. I am not so bothered by external pressures (opinions and time) and am more patient, more informed and am able to enjoy being a mom more than if I had had kids younger. It has really worked out great for me. I think young mom's can feel this way too, but not sure I could have at that point in my life.


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks ladies


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Ginger.. lol some days I feel 142 not 42 lol x

These are my tests, 

9DPO top left CD20
11DPO top right CD22
13DPO bottom left CD24
15DPO bottom right. CD26
 



Attached Files:







jantests.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh I'm scared to test. All of yours looks so good!! Nice dark lines.


----------



## cheree89

Nice progressions ladies! 

I took one of the clear blue tests a couple of days ago and it said 2-3 weeks. I decided to stop with that, because otherwise I can get a little crazy about it.


----------



## Aliop

Phew! Think I have skimmed the entire thread! 

I think all is going ok with this baby, had bloods done and they came back at 1080 last week. First dating scan is booked for the 19th Feb, anyone else have one booked sooner? I am worried about not seeing anything but also really impatient!

Who have you told? My husband and best friend (who is also expecting her 4th in June) know but feeling quite anxious about telling anyone else.


----------



## Serenjay

I've not had any bloods taken yet, they won't do them at EPAU even though I have had a lot of losses.... but I do have a scan next monday I will be 6 weeks 1 day.

Im so scared that they may not see anything..

AS for the testing.. I won't test anymore after my 15dpo dark line I thought I will just drive myself insane, I had 1 digital a CB and superdrug and around 20 ic's left but for once I Am not a POAS addict... too scared.


----------



## Aliop

Serenjay said:


> I've not had any bloods taken yet, they won't do them at EPAU even though I have had a lot of losses.... but I do have a scan next monday I will be 6 weeks 1 day.
> 
> Im so scared that they may not see anything..
> 
> AS for the testing.. I won't test anymore after my 15dpo dark line I thought I will just drive myself insane, I had 1 digital a CB and superdrug and around 20 ic's left but for once I Am not a POAS addict... too scared.

I hope the scan goes well, I'll keep my fingers crossed you get to see your LO's little heart fluttering away <3


----------



## Serenjay

How sweet Aliop thank you xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Now all of you are making me want to test. :wacko:


----------



## Serenjay

I think my earlier snooze has prevented me sleeping..im in bed with biscuits and so tired. im only able to eat bland food...cant face anything else..


----------



## GingerPanda

Aliop, my scan is on the 18th. I'll be 7w5d.


----------



## Newbie32

i'm hoping something can be seen at my scan! It will be on the 18/19th also....i would be exactly 7 weeks or 7w1d by LMP....but i know when i ovulated and that will push me back to 6+5 or 6+6.....i know i will freak out if i cant see anything and have zero experience with these things as its will be first bubs!


----------



## allforthegirl

Usually you can see the heart flutter after 6 weeks


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I tested this morning; it's not good. lighter line then i had at the weekend and now i would be well and truly "late' trying to keep my chin up but it's hard.


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I tested this morning; it's not good. lighter line then i had at the weekend and now i would be well and truly "late' trying to keep my chin up but it's hard.

:hugs: it could be anything making the line lighter hun xxx I hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thank you tally! look at me being a miserable turnip; I'm just going to put it down to crappy tesco test. :)


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: it's impossible not to dwell and fret isn't it, I've still got two superdrug tests and a CB digi but I'm resisting peeing on them. Been fighting with myself over the digi lol.


----------



## Natasha2605

Can I join you ladies? I got a faint bfp today on a superdrug test. (Pics are in gallery). 

Due date I'm not so sure. I had a period roughly the 23rd December but I got my implant out on Jan 8th. On the implant I only had a period every three months. Considering we only TTC for 25 days before getting a bfp this morning I halved that for rough conception date and got a very rough due date of October 15th. Prepared to give or take a week or so later on. 

I've had crazy symptoms for over a fortnight and today have a metallic taste in my mouth. I've heard that can be pregnancy related? Never had that with the girls. 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I got a faint bfp today on a superdrug test. (Pics are in gallery).
> 
> Due date I'm not so sure. I had a period roughly the 23rd December but I got my implant out on Jan 8th. On the implant I only had a period every three months. Considering we only TTC for 25 days before getting a bfp this morning I halved that for rough conception date and got a very rough due date of October 15th. Prepared to give or take a week or so later on.
> 
> I've had crazy symptoms for over a fortnight and today have a metallic taste in my mouth. I've heard that can be pregnancy related? Never had that with the girls.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xx

Hi! :wave: welcome to the group, congrats! Never had the metallic taste myself but have heard of it being a pregnancy thing.

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well ladies after my cramping yesterday, seriously could've sworn af was coming. Then up early with my LO and started spotting. :sad1:


----------



## tallybee

allforthegirl said:


> Well ladies after my cramping yesterday, seriously could've sworn af was coming. Then up early with my LO and started spotting. :sad1:

:hugs:

This doesn't necessarily mean you're out hun! There's a thread in 1st tri (I think) where lots of ladies saying they've had spotting and baby has been fine xx fingers crossed for you.


----------



## allforthegirl

Not feeling very confident since my tests aren't getting any darker. Doing a lot of praying to my Angels this morning :sad2:


----------



## Natasha2605

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Natasha!


AFTG, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything is okay, and it's just a bit of normal spotting. :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

allforthegirl said:


> Not feeling very confident since my tests aren't getting any darker. Doing a lot of praying to my Angels this morning :sad2:

:hug:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

allforthegirl said:


> Well ladies after my cramping yesterday, seriously could've sworn af was coming. Then up early with my LO and started spotting. :sad1:

really sorry.. i hope everything is okay xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I keep going back and checking....nothing. I'm praying my little big was just digging in deep. But it is the type that you'd get just before af. But only with one wipe. Normally wih af it has residuel. I'm still cramping lightly, so that is a bit unnerving.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

allforthegirl said:


> I keep going back and checking....nothing. I'm praying my little big was just digging in deep. But it is the type that you'd get just before af. But only with one wipe. Normally wih af it has residuel. I'm still cramping lightly, so that is a bit unnerving.

Allforthegirl, I hope everything is OK. That does sound very unnerving and worrisome. We are here for you.

I've been having cramping too in the middle of the night and this morning. Hopefully, the little one is just holding on really tight. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Wow, so many posts since I last posted. You ladies are busy. Ginger - I really like your scan countdown. I'm going to copy you-- :blush:



ClaireJ23 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I found out last week that we are pg with #3. We have two lovely daughters already and are very excited about our new addition.
> 
> We're due Wednesday 7th October.

I love your daughter's names. Charlotte is one of my all time favs.



Aliop said:


> October 5th we are due with our fourth! Going to read back through and catch up &#128515;

Welcome. Don't worry. I have to catch up if I'm away for more than an hour. hahahah :haha:



Serenjay said:


> People keep mentioning twins...is it because there are twins in family? am I at more of a chance of twins as I am a Dinosaur?

You're not a dinosaur! Where I'm from 27 (my age) is late to have your first. I'm glad Ginger was born in '89. I'm not the youngest. 



Serenjay said:


> What are people's symptoms? I am just having aversions to food and really tired.. I wanted to fall asleep at lunchtime in work today..I almost went out to my car to sleep for the 30 mins. I got home 4.45pm and asleep by 5.15pm and awake 8pm oops.. and now its 11.30pm I need more sleep again... yawns Slight soreness on sides of boobs, they were really sore now they are not (trying not to worry)

Serenjay. I had those same symptoms, but they've gone away. Now, it's just really huge boobs, sensitive nipples, irritable, and pelvic cramps -- somewhere along the lines of AF but not consistent. Don't worry about the boob soreness going away. I'm pretty sure that's natural.

AFM I haven't taken a test in almost a week. Maybe I should? I figured the cramps can't be bad unless there's ALOT of blood and there isn't.


----------



## GingerPanda

Am I the youngest? I'll be 26 on March 1st. Third pregnancy, first baby. We've been trying since I was 23. :wacko:


Welcome, Claire! I nearly missed you in all the posts! Sorry about that! :wave:


Nmp, copy away. I think it's hardly an original idea, so I promise not to get mad. :haha:


----------



## cheree89

Hope everything turns out ok Allforthegirl! Any bleeding is scary, but it can turn out ok.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I can't keep up with you all ... shut up lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

GingerPanda said:


> Am I the youngest? I'll be 26 on March 1st. Third pregnancy, first baby. We've been trying since I was 23. :wacko:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Claire! I nearly missed you in all the posts! Sorry about that! :wave:
> 
> 
> Nmp, copy away. I think it's hardly an original idea, so I promise not to get mad. :haha:


How old is everyone? 
I'm 26 and this is my third! eeeep!


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Am I the youngest? I'll be 26 on March 1st. Third pregnancy, first baby. We've been trying since I was 23. :wacko:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Claire! I nearly missed you in all the posts! Sorry about that! :wave:
> 
> 
> Nmp, copy away. I think it's hardly an original idea, so I promise not to get mad. :haha:
> 
> 
> How old is everyone?
> I'm 26 and this is my third! eeeep!Click to expand...

I am 35 soon to 36 and as most of you know this will be #6


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I'll be 27 in a week or so. This is my first pregnancy. It took 3 cycles.


----------



## cheree89

40...I'll be 41 when baby is born. This is my third.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

So i feel like i have the most kids for my age :/ I did have my first at 19 so that is likely why ....


----------



## GingerPanda

Don't feel bad, Rhi. My psycho SIL is 20 and has two. One of them is starting kindergarden this year.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Natasha2605 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I got a faint bfp today on a superdrug test. (Pics are in gallery).
> 
> Due date I'm not so sure. I had a period roughly the 23rd December but I got my implant out on Jan 8th. On the implant I only had a period every three months. Considering we only TTC for 25 days before getting a bfp this morning I halved that for rough conception date and got a very rough due date of October 15th. Prepared to give or take a week or so later on.
> 
> I've had crazy symptoms for over a fortnight and today have a metallic taste in my mouth. I've heard that can be pregnancy related? Never had that with the girls.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xx

Hi. I had that with my first :) x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

GingerPanda said:


> Don't feel bad, Rhi. My psycho SIL is 20 and has two. One of them is starting kindergarden this year.


Yeah .. but shes a psycho :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

She really is.

And you're not! So you win! :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't know why you are worried......I am the one that is going on to #6!!! :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

What on earth do you drive ?! haha x


----------



## ClaireJ23

I´m 38, DH is 46 and we conceived this one in the first month of NTNP. Last two babies were both on the second cycle of TTC.


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> What on earth do you drive ?! haha x

I have a mini van hahaha :haha:


----------



## Tink1o5

Allforthegirl- I hope everything is OK hun. Hopefully it was your bean getting nice and comfy.

I'm 25, won't be 26 till December (the day after christmas) so I'm newly 25 and this will be my 3rd baby


----------



## Serenjay

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> People keep mentioning twins...is it because there are twins in family? am I at more of a chance of twins as I am a Dinosaur?
> 
> You're not a dinosaur! Where I'm from 27 (my age) is late to have your first. I'm glad Ginger was born in '89. I'm not the youngest.
> 
> 
> 
> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> What are people's symptoms? I am just having aversions to food and really tired.. I wanted to fall asleep at lunchtime in work today..I almost went out to my car to sleep for the 30 mins. I got home 4.45pm and asleep by 5.15pm and awake 8pm oops.. and now its 11.30pm I need more sleep again... yawns Slight soreness on sides of boobs, they were really sore now they are not (trying not to worry)Click to expand...
> 
> Serenjay. I had those same symptoms, but they've gone away. Now, it's just really huge boobs, sensitive nipples, irritable, and pelvic cramps -- somewhere along the lines of AF but not consistent. Don't worry about the boob soreness going away. I'm pretty sure that's natural.
> 
> AFM I haven't taken a test in almost a week. Maybe I should? I figured the cramps can't be bad unless there's ALOT of blood and there isn't.Click to expand...

I really hope our symptoms are just coming and going but pregnancies are well :D Not had cramps. I did week 4... x



allforthegirl said:


> I keep going back and checking....nothing. I'm praying my little big was just digging in deep. But it is the type that you'd get just before af. But only with one wipe. Normally wih af it has residuel. I'm still cramping lightly, so that is a bit unnerving.

I hope everything works out well and its baby snuggling in.. :) x

I had my 1st at 17 im 42 now having my 4th.. last time I gave birth will be 16 yrs in October!! I have had 1mc and 6 chemicals....


----------



## GingerPanda

Binge watching OBEM. I wish we had the option of gas and air or waterbirth here!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh really not even gas and air?? I didn't think we did either but we do and didn't even k ow we had midwives until we were ttc in 2013


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

We have everything... but i feel sometimes we are really "anti" pain relief. I have always felt strongly discouraged from using anything strong and with my last baby I was in alot of pain and they refused to move me to delivery and I was taking paracetamol until I was 9cm! I imagine it varies place to place mind! Bloody midwives haha


----------



## GingerPanda

Nope. The closest hospital I found that has gas and air as an option is 6 hours away. And two hours away for a place that will let you have a waterbirth. I really want a waterbirth. The hospital I'm going to has tubs they will let you labor in, but you can't actually give birth in them. In the state I live in, homebirth is illegal. Well, it's illegal for a midwife to attend one, anyway.


----------



## allforthegirl

How strange it is illegal. I wonder why???? 

Anyone else getting pinching on their cervix?


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> How strange it is illegal. I wonder why????
> 
> Anyone else getting pinching on their cervix?


So they can charge you out the ass at the hospital. Supposedly it was because homebirths are "unsafe", but it's really all about the money.



I was getting pinching in my cervix a few days ago.


----------



## allforthegirl

Money hungry knotheads


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I don't know the rules on homebirth in my state, but's it's extremely hard to get insurance to cover anything other than a traditional ob/gyn type of pregnancy and delivery. 

We don't have gas and air. They don't really do that in the U.S.

My solution is to labor at home as long as possible. I would rather not be stuck in a bed for hours before giving birth. I'd like to walk around and get on all 4s or whatever I need to do before I HAVE to get in the bed with the IVs and such. 

My husband is the opposite. He's very afraid and wants me surrounded by nurses and drs and connected to whatever machine they deem necessary to make sure the baby and I are safe.

Hopefully it will be a balance between the two. We have a while yet.


----------



## GingerPanda

I am lucky that my hospital will let me labor in whatever position I want. They have birthing balls and stuff. So as long as I don't get an epidural, I could give birth on my hands and knees or anything I want except in the tub, really. And this is with my OB/GYN. I won't see a midwife again, not after the way I was treated with my first pregnancy/miscarriage.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have heard in the states that care in pregnancy is so much more hands on because then they can charge people a fortune for it... i.e epidurals etc. Also the use of doctors instead of midwives for care throughout pregnancy must add up.

Can u imagine how much cheaper it would be for people if they could just use gas and air?!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, pregnancy (and healthcare in general) in America is awful money-wise! They charged me $7000 for my D&C when I had my first miscarriage! Luckily, my insurance covered all but $2500 of it...


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm 23, 24 in August. Third pregnancy, third baby.


----------



## allforthegirl

Natasha question for you. Did you get clear solid dark lines with your girls? And was it different with his pg?


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Yes, pregnancy (and healthcare in general) in America is awful money-wise! They charged me $7000 for my D&C when I had my first miscarriage! Luckily, my insurance covered all but $2500 of it...

Wow that is ridiculous. How can anyone afford to live after Medicare makes you go broke? I do feel lucky being in Canada. With all the times now I have been in the hospital I would have to sell myself. 

Glad you were covered for at least some.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah. It's also sad about our "maternity leave" program. You only get 12 weeks unpaid leave and job security. But lots of women don't even qualify for it, because there are a lot of restrictions on it. It's a good thing I don't work.


----------



## tallybee

Hi all! You lot have been chatting a lot!

I'll try and remember what's been asked lol. I hope everyone's ok and any cramping/spotting is all simply beans settling in.

I've had on/off cramping pretty much constant. No spotting though.

I'm 32, will be 33 by due date. Oh is 36. I have a little vauxhall agila but may have to scrap it as when I put it in for a service today unfortunately a lot of issues were picked up and it would cost more than the value of the car to fix :/ we'd need something bigger for when baby is born anyway. ANd I'm thankful that it didn't fail while we were on the motorway or something.

I'm planning another home birth, both my others were home births with no pain relief so will go for that again unless anything crops up as an extra risk. OH is happy to do what I am comfortable with, he is reassured that I have had 2 straightforward home births and feels I know what I am doing. This will be his first baby x

I feel so so lucky we still have the NHS here!


----------



## Natasha2605

allforthegirl said:


> Natasha question for you. Did you get clear solid dark lines with your girls? And was it different with his pg?

I can't even remember what dinner was last night let alone tests years ago haha. It was different with both of mine. Summers I found out at docs at about ten weeks, the tests were consistently negative. 

Maci - I had implant removed May 5th and got bfp June 4th. I just knew something had changed in my body. I did a digi with maci so not proper lines either. 

This one, I'm sure it's a boy. My symptoms are different so far. With both my girls I had awful headaches, extreme tiredness right from the beginning. This time I've had more energy, no headaches, aching boobs which I've never had and a metallic taste in my mouth on and off. And I've lost 10lbs through going off food.

I got my bfp this morning and it's still very faint. Will test again tomorrow and hope for a slightly stronger line.


----------



## allforthegirl

Natasha2605 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Natasha question for you. Did you get clear solid dark lines with your girls? And was it different with his pg?
> 
> I can't even remember what dinner was last night let alone tests years ago haha. It was different with both of mine. Summers I found out at docs at about ten weeks, the tests were consistently negative.
> 
> Maci - I had implant removed May 5th and got bfp June 4th. I just knew something had changed in my body. I did a digi with maci so not proper lines either.
> 
> This one, I'm sure it's a boy. My symptoms are different so far. With both my girls I had awful headaches, extreme tiredness right from the beginning. This time I've had more energy, no headaches, aching boobs which I've never had and a metallic taste in my mouth on and off. And I've lost 10lbs through going off food.
> 
> I got my bfp this morning and it's still very faint. Will test again tomorrow and hope for a slightly stronger line.Click to expand...

So weird that you went that many weeks with bfn. Wonder why? Well hopefully you get your wish. My boys were all different. So I can't go by symptoms.


----------



## Serenjay

We have the great NHS here in UK and for that I am ever grateful, people moan about paying National insurance but it all pays for our free treatment..whatever we need is there for us... I would love a home birth but because im ancient and I had to have a ventouse on my last delivery I doubt I could have one, would not be permitted.. plus OH is worried. The hospital that is local to me is not the one I want to have a baby in, I want the baby in another hospital a bit further away but not sure they will transfer me... I had my other children there and I know I would feel more comfortable.. the cramping I had a lot until I was around 4 + 3... now I just have a full feeling down below now and again....

Ok I am sleeping all the time, in work I am almost dozing off... I have food aversions now, I can't stand strong smelling food or cheese...OMG NO CHEESE!! its horrific!!

I went out for a meal tonight as I was so hungry my stomach was eating itself (not normally like this) and I could only eat the bread and chips with salt and vinegar on, the food I had (veggie chick pea burger) had too many spices in it that were strong smelling and I was gaggin.. OH had a curry.. I ate his Naan bread and it was delicious... my lemonade with lime was awful and I had to get iced water... I came home and was still so thirsty I thought after a ltr of water I would try some orange juice (fresh) and I gagged... it's churned my stomach... and my boobs !!! YIKEY!! AGONY today.. yesterday they kinda stopped hurting... tonight they are "*dont come near me my tits hurt*" kinda hurt.

Im in trouble in work if I start vomiting... out of 33 in office now... 6 of us are pregnant.. 5th one confessed today.. she is 17 weeks. I cant tell them about me for a long time and I need to not have MS.

For my packed lunch tomorrow I have a packet of ready salted crisps - Bread - Water bottle and a Banana... I can't face anything else I have bought for packed lunch thats in cupboard and fridge.. so bland it is...

Im hoping this all means a sticky bean... im now 5 + 3 as its gone midnight here... Today im Pregnant... xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Serenjay trying to hide ms is not easy....I wish you all the best that it just stays away for you.

I am not having much of any breast issues....though I have heard if you are bfing you don't get nearly as bad tenderness. So I am hoping that continues....couldn't imagine them hurting and me trying to nurse my monster too. Though at times my nips are tiny bit uncomfortable but very bearable. I do feel the let down like early days of bfing all the time and they are more full then usual. 

My nausea is still just in small waves....hoping I don't get it even nearly as bad as last time. I am actually just hungry all the time, but I am trying to be good or I know how badly I can put on the weight and I am already over the weight I was at the beginning of last pg.


----------



## Newbie32

I am 35, 36 in August! 2nd pregnancy, will be 1st baby i hope! I had been pretty cramp free until last night when i started getting some and they have stuck around today so i hope it is a good sign and not a bad one!


----------



## allforthegirl

Newbie32 said:


> I am 35, 36 in August! 2nd pregnancy, will be 1st baby i hope! I had been pretty cramp free until last night when i started getting some and they have stuck around today so i hope it is a good sign and not a bad one!

I had some pretty strong one yesterday. And then some today just not as strong, and I had them all the time with my last pg.


----------



## Newbie32

allforthegirl said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> I am 35, 36 in August! 2nd pregnancy, will be 1st baby i hope! I had been pretty cramp free until last night when i started getting some and they have stuck around today so i hope it is a good sign and not a bad one!
> 
> I had some pretty strong one yesterday. And then some today just not as strong, and I had them all the time with my last pg.Click to expand...

Its a very worrying symptom!! I will be so relieved to just get through the next 7 weeks as quickly as possible....


----------



## Natasha2605

At what point do bfp lines get darker. I got my bfp yesterday on a super drug test and it was a faint positive. Did just now and another faint one. Just want to see a lovely dark line :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i got my first bfp last friday... (period was due sunday) and i only just got a strong obvious line this morning x


edit:sorry Natasha I forgot to directly reply with a quote... i really struggle on my phone haha


----------



## Natasha2605

Thanks. Friday just passed? Will save my last test till later in the week then. Faint lines make me nervous, like maybe it's not happening. 

How is everyone?


----------



## tallybee

Hi :wave: alright here though I wish the cramping and pulling would go away. natasha try not to worry about the lines hun xx


----------



## Natasha2605

tallybee said:


> Hi :wave: alright here though I wish the cramping and pulling would go away. natasha try not to worry about the lines hun xx

I know. It's just their still so faint I find it so hard to believe it's happening. If that makes sense?

Hope the pulling/cramping isn't too painful.


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave: alright here though I wish the cramping and pulling would go away. natasha try not to worry about the lines hun xx
> 
> I know. It's just their still so faint I find it so hard to believe it's happening. If that makes sense?
> 
> Hope the pulling/cramping isn't too painful.Click to expand...

Yeah I bet hun :hugs: it's still early though xx are you planning to keep testing? it all seem s quite dream like tbh. I've still got the tests and pics of them on my phone to remind myself!


----------



## Natasha2605

I shouldn't really keep testing I know :) I've one more super drug test so I'll save it till Saturday or something just to make sure line is darkening. I have pics on my phone etc and I keep checking them to make sure there are lines. Which I know logically of course there is cause plenty ladies looked at my test gallery pics. 

Early stages of pregnancy is so scAry and uncertain. Gah, I feel like a first time mum.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Morning ladies, hope you are all well. 

I'm not testing again, makes me nervous. I'll just wait for our 12-week scan and keep optimistic. Odds are definitely in favour of everything being fine. 

Been feeling a bit nauseous since Monday, very mild but I never really suffered much with my other two.


----------



## tallybee

I know it's so scary isn't it! I never had this before as my two were surprises and I didn't even find out until I was pretty late with af. It all feels new!


----------



## Natasha2605

Fingers crossed none of us taken bad morning sickness :)

Claire, I don't blame you for not testing again. I think the minute I get a dark line then I'll relax a little. One more super drug left so will save it for the weekend. 

Tallybee how old are your other two?

This is why I'm so nervous and scared. Lines are so hard to pick up on camera. Top one was yesterday and bottom was today. 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps20837088.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I haven't had morning sickness before.. 
so fingers crossed :)


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> Fingers crossed none of us taken bad morning sickness :)
> 
> Claire, I don't blame you for not testing again. I think the minute I get a dark line then I'll relax a little. One more super drug left so will save it for the weekend.
> 
> Tallybee how old are your other two?
> 
> This is why I'm so nervous and scared. Lines are so hard to pick up on camera. Top one was yesterday and bottom was today.
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps20837088.jpg

I know, ey - the lines can be 100% Irl bur hardly show at all on camera! 

My two are 10 and 8 (11 and 9 when baby comes). It'll be different having the bigger gap!



ClaireJ23 said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are all well.
> 
> I'm not testing again, makes me nervous. I'll just wait for our 12-week scan and keep optimistic. Odds are definitely in favour of everything being fine.
> 
> Been feeling a bit nauseous since Monday, very mild but I never really suffered much with my other two.

I don't blame you for not testing either hun I'm still fighting with myself over my remaining tests lol 2 superdrug and a CB digi.

Rhi I hope you escape sickness again!

I was terrible for sickness first time round (ds) but hardly any 2nd time (dd). I was pukey last week but putting it down to a bug rather than pregnancy. It hasn't come back and was only a couple of days.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lines barely show up on pictures it's so frustrating isn't it hahah


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I have heard in the states that care in pregnancy is so much more hands on because then they can charge people a fortune for it... i.e epidurals etc. Also the use of doctors instead of midwives for care throughout pregnancy must add up.
> 
> Can u imagine how much cheaper it would be for people if they could just use gas and air?!

Seriously! You heard right! It's like your on your death bed. Wires and monitors and hours in the bed. Plus a lot of uncecessary C-sections. You guys should watch the movie, "The Business of Being Born" 



Natasha2605 said:


> I'm 23, 24 in August. Third pregnancy, third baby.

Welcome. Don't worry about lines. They'll make you stressed out. 



GingerPanda said:


> Yeah. It's also sad about our "maternity leave" program. You only get 12 weeks unpaid leave and job security. But lots of women don't even qualify for it, because there are a lot of restrictions on it. It's a good thing I don't work.

I don't even think I'll get to take that. Luckily between my husband, and I we make plenty of money, but on my own I wouldn't have been able to to afford to take maternity leave for longer than 4 weeks maybe. I feel bad for single mothers, widows, and even some military wives. The U.S. isn't very kind to it's mothers. Also there are a lot of restrictions on FML. At my job you have to work for a year and at least 1250 during that year to qualify, and you have to use all your vacation and sick leave first. I think I'll be able to take six weeks and then go for half days for another month. After that my MIL, husband, sister, and I will have my baby at different times. I'm just grateful I don't have to use daycare. I hate daycare. 



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I haven't had morning sickness before..
> so fingers crossed :)

I haven't either. I just get cramps a lot. Sometimes I'm nauseous, but I'm pretty sure it's due to gas. Haha. :haha:

This thread moves so fast and has so many time zones, it's hard to catch up. I enjoy reading your posts though. :coffee:


----------



## GingerPanda

Natasha, hCG is meant to double every 48-72 hours. For best results, you should compare your tests every other day, not every day. In the beginning, it's a little slower. Because 10 doubled is still only 20, but 20 doubled is all the way up to 40. It will pick up! :flower:


Nmp, don't even get me started lol. It blows my mind how politicians in this country seem to want to do everything possible to prevent women from choosing (or being able to choose, as is their right) abortion, but they really don't give a crap what happens to that family after the kid is born! It triggers my rage! I'm glad you don't have to use daycare. That is SOOO expensive!


Hope everyone is doing well! I'm feeling just a liiiiitle queasy this morning, but I think it's because I haven't eaten. I can't eat for an hour after I take my levothyroxine. Boooo!




Also, this is a really cool site. You create an account, enter your due date, then go to the "Your Baby's Development" page under "Pregnancy", and it will show you what your baby looks like right now! And it continuously runs. So if you were to sit and do nothing but watch it, you would actually be able to see your baby slowly develop. I was pretty amazed to see how much it changed overnight! I had forgotten how much of a big jump there is between 5 and 6 weeks, so it's really cool to see how much of that happens in one day!


https://www.askbaby.com/baby-development-pictures.htm


----------



## allforthegirl

Natasha ~ I have fainter lines than I previously had with my boys. Its there but I have been driving myself crazy as it is taking so long to get that super dark, so I have stopped taking them....i am pregnant today!! 

Ginger ~ ya I agree that your maternity leave really bites. I have no idea how moms and dads can do with so little or nothing? Bonding with baby is very important for me. It will be very nice to be able to stay home. I love it.

AFM I have had no more spotting. :happydance: But this headache is really bad....I have had it for 4-5 days now. And it has been getting worse and worse with each day....still tolerable, just very annoying as I would love to take something other than Tylenol for. Usually I would have gotten them if I forgot to have a cup of coffee, but I still only have my one cup. Man it would be horrible if I wasn't....ick


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Natasha, hCG is meant to double every 48-72 hours. For best results, you should compare your tests every other day, not every day. In the beginning, it's a little slower. Because 10 doubled is still only 20, but 20 doubled is all the way up to 40. It will pick up! :flower:
> 
> 
> Nmp, don't even get me started lol. It blows my mind how politicians in this country seem to want to do everything possible to prevent women from choosing (or being able to choose, as is their right) abortion, but they really don't give a crap what happens to that family after the kid is born! It triggers my rage! I'm glad you don't have to use daycare. That is SOOO expensive!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I'm feeling just a liiiiitle queasy this morning, but I think it's because I haven't eaten. I can't eat for an hour after I take my levothyroxine. Boooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is a really cool site. You create an account, enter your due date, then go to the "Your Baby's Development" page under "Pregnancy", and it will show you what your baby looks like right now! And it continuously runs. So if you were to sit and do nothing but watch it, you would actually be able to see your baby slowly develop. I was pretty amazed to see how much it changed overnight! I had forgotten how much of a big jump there is between 5 and 6 weeks, so it's really cool to see how much of that happens in one day!
> 
> 
> https://www.askbaby.com/baby-development-pictures.htm

YAY you found it!! awesome!!:happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Ugh, Tylenol doesn't work. It's awful. I wish we could take Aleve!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Trying to decided to book a scan or not... Not the nhs one; but a private one. 
With my last baby we had a private scan at 10 weeks and then another one at 16 for the gender. It was lovely :) it's hard to describe but once you have had private scan you wont really care much for the nhs ones haha. Crappy fuzzy screen and terrible pictures; we had one at ten weeks it was amazing, we could determine so much then two weeks later we had one in the local hospital and baby just looks like a fuzzy blob in comparison.. Could just be my hospital obviously. 

100 pounds its a fair bit of money to part with though isn't it!? What was really nice though is that they let us hear the heart beat a few weeks earlier than we would have waiting for the midwife app. Trying to decide on when to book it for.... also it's a risk because you might not make it to the appointment :( (m/c etc)


----------



## GingerPanda

That is a good thing about the hospitals being for-profit in America. We have access to really nice scans. My doctor's office has a high-tech machine in a room that looks a little bit like a theater. They have a big screen TV on the wall across from the bed so you can see the scan as it happens, and they turn the lights out so it's nice and dark.

But scans are like $800 each. I think I pay about $300 out of pocket after insurance.



Been watching that website I linked to! Yesterday, I had a weird, tube-like, vagina-looking thing, this morning I had something that looked like a tadpole. Then I just checked it a few minutes ago, and its little heart had started slowly beating! I hope that's really happening inside me! :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

I will be getting tons of u/s anyways and I will be seeing a specialist and they have the higher end machines, that can do the 3D pics. But I have had those other type of u/s too. Then again, since I have had so many, I know what I am looking at on the screen now :haha: Now if I did want to get a private one here I would have to travel 4hrs and then pay for it....not feasible for us. 

Only two more days until my first appt. I am sure I won't be seeing the OB until around 8 weeks as usual.


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> That is a good thing about the hospitals being for-profit in America. We have access to really nice scans. My doctor's office has a high-tech machine in a room that looks a little bit like a theater. They have a big screen TV on the wall across from the bed so you can see the scan as it happens, and they turn the lights out so it's nice and dark.
> 
> But scans are like $800 each. I think I pay about $300 out of pocket after insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching that website I linked to! Yesterday, I had a weird, tube-like, vagina-looking thing, this morning I had something that looked like a tadpole. Then I just checked it a few minutes ago, and its little heart had started slowly beating! I hope that's really happening inside me! :cloud9:

That is what my Dr office looks like too. Love the big screen tv's as they do the scans.

I had that vagina on my screen too hahaha, but that is so cool that you are seeing the heart already!! 

Are any of you renting or buying a doppler? I did last time, I may do it again this time too.


----------



## GingerPanda

There's a private just-for-fun place next to my favorite Mexican restaurant, which is my major craving.

Here's what they offer:

https://www.storkvision.com/ultrasound/northernkentucky-ky-ultrasound-pricing.html



It's ridiculous that this place is able to make a profit off these prices, but the doctor's office charges $800 for a 2D scan! I guess the medical diagnostics are figured in, but still! $300 should cover that.



AFTG, I've always said I wanted to get a doppler, but I've never made it far enough to use one. I'm hoping I will this time!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh look at that cheesey grin hahaha... that is deffo what i expected when i clicked that link lmao.... some cheesy guy rubbing a belly haha x


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:

It's all about the warm-and-fuzzies, Rhi! Come on! lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

They haven't missed a trick

cheesy man rubbing a belly
prince or princess scans 

and location.... buttermilk crossing

amazing hahah


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Ginger, I agree about the scans in the U.S. towards the end you can even see your baby's face. I have 2.5 weeks until my first scan, blood work, etc. I'm very excited about it all.

I don't think we will do the 4D scan because we want his/her face to be a surprise!

I think my appointments will only cost about $10 each because I work at a teaching/research hospital, so we get a really big cut on the price. I don't mind residents being there when I deliver either. I remember being in dental hygiene school and being very anxious/eager to learn my trade.

I'm feeling very weepy and emotional today. I hope this passes. :cry:

Also, I miss coffee and craft beer and wine, and hanging out with my husband and watching sports. :-({|=


----------



## Serenjay

omg GIRLS!!!! I have just made a boobie about my boobies!!!

I thought I was sending OH a video about me home from work, just got into bed for hours kip and how much my boobs were sore and the left boob was bigger than the right boob and he was to blame for my sore boobs etc... when I got a call off my daughter crying laughing...




I had only sent the bloody video to my son in Law.. he was on the phone too we were all crying laughing so much.. hahahaha.. good job I was still dressed when I made the video.. that will teach me wanting to save time on typing and just sending a video instead!!!


Midwife rang me today I have an appt on Valentines day at 6pm at the birthing centre which is where I first met my OH (well not the birthing centre but dept next door A&E) but it's mad to have a Valentines appt there.. and I thought I would of been seen at a different hospital... Oooooo my scan is monday coming..

og and nausea has set in.. surviving on Bananas and ready salted crisps. x


----------



## Serenjay

Natasha, I got dark line at 15dpo with superdrug but I know people that use superdrug and get lighter lines at same date.. they are not all the same amounts of dye in them.. FX for you x


----------



## tallybee

Omg Serenjay! !!

I feel like it's still an age away til my scan but at least we have a nice holiday coming up. Will need to be careful what I'm eating while we're away and only use bottled water but we would do that anyway (going to Thailand ) :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Serenjay oh my that is hilarious.....so do they know that you are expecting??

tally that sound like a nice getaway. Enjoy!! 

Oh I seem to be very ravenous today....maybe I just need more water.....if I eat like crazy now I am going to be a blimp in a few short weeks. Trying to stay decent with my portions.


----------



## tallybee

allforthegirl said:


> Serenjay oh my that is hilarious.....so do they know that you are expecting??
> 
> tally that sound like a nice getaway. Enjoy!!
> 
> Oh I seem to be very ravenous today....maybe I just need more water.....if I eat like crazy now I am going to be a blimp in a few short weeks. Trying to stay decent with my portions.

Yea we're really looking forward to it - we don't get to see my dad often at all as he's overseas working. His wife is from the part of Thailand we're visiting and is going to show us around :D

I am horrendously hungry as well! I'd been trying to cut back to drop a few pounds before the holiday but no chance now :rofl:

Omg GingerPanda I just went on that site, it's well cool! I currently see the weird vagina-looking thing lol!

Does anyone else have a lot of wetness 'down there'? I keep running to the loo panicking that I'm bleeding but when I wipe it's completely clear


----------



## Serenjay

Allforthegirl yes they know, my daughter was here when I done the final dark test at 15dpo.. so I didnt have to explain the boobs hahahaha :rofl:

I have also not stopped eating... porridge 8am, banana, bread and ready salted crisps by 11am, subway veggie at 1, satsuma more ready salted crisps and a bagel and now about to make some Beans on toast :rofl: im off to "go outdoors" for my dresses next week (camp shop for tents) :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have been emotional. I was watch Master Cheff and I was in tears watch the kids getting the boot. Dh just looked at with very caring eyes then laughed at me. Honestly I don't he knew how to respond to hormonal tears. :haha: I have try very hard to keep my emotions in check. But if I let go I don't think I will stop :nope:


----------



## tallybee

Aw I don't think a good cry is such a bad thing x


----------



## Serenjay

My GD was crying on the phone last night and I burst into tears!!! I was a proper blubbering wreck!!


----------



## sharmon

Hi I'm due October 4th, not feeling too bad so far!


----------



## tallybee

sharmon said:


> Hi I'm due October 4th, not feeling too bad so far!

Welcome aboard! :happydance:


----------



## Serenjay

Tally yes to wet feeling.. and ditto.. panic!! still on wee watch!!

Welcome Sharmon.. congratulations.. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, sharmon!


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay said:


> Tally yes to wet feeling.. and ditto.. panic!! still on wee watch!!
> 
> Welcome Sharmon.. congratulations.. :)

Ahh it's proper annoying init!


----------



## Natasha2605

Welcome sharmon. 

I'm with the others who say you cannot beat a good old fashioned cry. I get so emotional at the television when I'm pregnant. 

You ladies chat so much in the 8 hours I've been at work. 

Can't remember who it was that was debating a private scan. I'm thinking of getting a 16 week private gender scan. They're about £80 here and I only really want it so I can have my girls there when they find out what we are having as at the nhs one there are no children allowed. 

Too many decisions!


----------



## allforthegirl

Tally yes I am thinking I may have to invest in liners


----------



## cheree89

Welcome Sharmon.

I am not feeling any symptoms today beyond sore boobs. I didn't have sore boobs at all with my last pregnancy (but did with my first), but my mw said it was because I was bfing. I am bfing this time too and could do without this symptom. I have been having waves of nausea, but today...nothing. Of course, now I am paranoid LOL. I have an "informational" appointment on Friday with the doc/mw. I am hoping they get me back in soonish for a scan just to check everything. I'll be 5 weeks and 3 days, so I think that is too early for a hb, so I don't really want a scan on friday. I'll be getting a million scans over the course of things, so no need for a private scan. I actually hope to have fewer scans than I did with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Natasha2605 said:


> Welcome sharmon.
> 
> I'm with the others who say you cannot beat a good old fashioned cry. I get so emotional at the television when I'm pregnant.
> 
> You ladies chat so much in the 8 hours I've been at work.
> 
> Can't remember who it was that was debating a private scan. I'm thinking of getting a 16 week private gender scan. They're about £80 here and I only really want it so I can have my girls there when they find out what we are having as at the nhs one there are no children allowed.
> 
> Too many decisions!

it was meeeeeee


----------



## allforthegirl

cheree89 said:


> Welcome Sharmon.
> 
> I am not feeling any symptoms today beyond sore boobs. I didn't have sore boobs at all with my last pregnancy (but did with my first), but my mw said it was because I was bfing. I am bfing this time too and could do without this symptom. I have been having waves of nausea, but today...nothing. Of course, now I am paranoid LOL. I have an "informational" appointment on Friday with the doc/mw. I am hoping they get me back in soonish for a scan just to check everything. I'll be 5 weeks and 3 days, so I think that is too early for a hb, so I don't really want a scan on friday. I'll be getting a million scans over the course of things, so no need for a private scan. I actually hope to have fewer scans than I did with my last pregnancy.

I am still bfing too, and my boobs seem more full, and my nips seem off, not sore just have a different feeling. Also bfing can sometimes trigger the nausea for me, but not all the time. You finding that?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Might ring gp office tomorrow to let them know I'm pregnant so they can have a midwife arrange my 8 week appointment..... then I might book a private scan for mid to late march :)


----------



## cheree89

allforthegirl said:


> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Sharmon.
> 
> I am not feeling any symptoms today beyond sore boobs. I didn't have sore boobs at all with my last pregnancy (but did with my first), but my mw said it was because I was bfing. I am bfing this time too and could do without this symptom. I have been having waves of nausea, but today...nothing. Of course, now I am paranoid LOL. I have an "informational" appointment on Friday with the doc/mw. I am hoping they get me back in soonish for a scan just to check everything. I'll be 5 weeks and 3 days, so I think that is too early for a hb, so I don't really want a scan on friday. I'll be getting a million scans over the course of things, so no need for a private scan. I actually hope to have fewer scans than I did with my last pregnancy.
> 
> I am still bfing too, and my boobs seem more full, and my nips seem off, not sore just have a different feeling. Also bfing can sometimes trigger the nausea for me, but not all the time. You finding that?Click to expand...

Bfing isn't increasing the nausea for me...it seems kind of random really. My boobs are definitely feeling off too. I didn't have any nausea with my first, and not much with my second. It seems this is shaping up to be more similar to that pregnancy except the soreness. I am really fatigued too, but I am under a lot of stress at work and that is keeping me up nights with worry, so I am not sure I can attribute that to the pregnancy.


----------



## tallybee

See now you mention boobs.... I went for a shower and noticed mine big time. They are really heavy and my nipples are ENORMOUS !!! :lol:


----------



## cheree89

Hahaha ... My nipples will never be the same...


----------



## cheree89

Anyone in this group have to get the P17 shots during pregnancy? I live so much farther from my doctor/mw this time, and going weekly to get a shot is going to be such a pain in the butt - both literally and figuratively  I wish they could just give me the serum so I could do the shot myself. Maybe I will ask for that and see what they say.


----------



## Aliop

I keep losing the thread and get left behind LOL must try to remember to check it more often!

Now try to remember whats been chatted about :dohh:

I am 35, will be 36 in May (husband is 41, 42 in October) and this is our 4th. 

I am hoping for a VBAC after my third was born via EMCS due to a prolapsed cord. My first two were born drug free naturally following PROM (35 wks & 37+1 wks) so I know I can do it, just need circumstances to cooperate! 

I have had hyperemesis gravidarum with my 2nd & 3rd but touch wood, so far this time I am doing really well and feeling pretty good (which of course makes me worry all is not progressing as it should!!). 

I cannot remember what else I was going to write! LOL 

Feeling very bloated by late afternoon and my husband commented yesterday that 'holy crap we are having a baby aren't we!?!' whilst looking at my belly :saywhat: I was obese with my last two pregnancies but have lost 35kg in the past year and am now sitting on 60kg so the whole bloating thing seems to be far more obvious :wacko:

Hope everyone is well and progressing nicely. Cannot wait to hear how the early scans go foe everyone, I am SO nervous for mine on the 19th


----------



## brittbrat850

Pretty sure I'm due October 14, but going to my confirmation appt tomorrow. 2nd pregnancy and already feeling sick. I'm so dizzy. Maybe my iron levels are low. Who knows, but with my first I didn't get sick feeling until 7 weeks or so. I'm so excited to give my 16 month old a sibling though! :thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

Aliop that is impressive weight loss hun how did you go about it? I hope you don't get hyperemesis again.

Britt congrats hun and welcome to the group! I hope your appt goes well and you can find a solution to the dizziness xxx

I dreamed that my milk came in already :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hello ladies, can I join in here too? 

I think I'm about 4w 5d and due 10th of October. 

Feeling a little stir crazy already! !


----------



## tallybee

Hi Lil_Pixie! Welcome to the group, you've the same due date as me! :happydance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Pregnancy dreams are brutal!! 

When I was pregnant with my son I used to dream about forgetting to feed/leaving behind/sitting on the baby. And every time it would turn into a cabbage patch doll and I'd have to start over like a test. 

This week I've already had a miscarriage dream, a Woops you were never really pregnancy dream and a dream that my best friends hate me because I want children :dohh:


----------



## Natasha2605

Talking of boobs maybe mine are getting bigger and I've not noticed. Thinking about it, I've had to change my bra too mornings in a row cause it felt too tight but was fine last week. 

I couldn't help myself so used my last superdrug this morning. Lines were a little darker. Woohoo.


----------



## Aliop

tallybee said:


> Aliop that is impressive weight loss hun how did you go about it? I hope you don't get hyperemesis again.
> 
> Britt congrats hun and welcome to the group! I hope your appt goes well and you can find a solution to the dizziness xxx
> 
> I dreamed that my milk came in already :rofl:

Thanks! I hope I don't get it either! I lost it by calorie counting and exercise, boring huh!? It's so different being pregnant this time. 

Lol at the dream, pregnancy sure does weird things :lol:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Yes, Aliop that is seriously impressive weight loss. I had a very unhealthy BMI of 31 after having my two daughters and am now much happier with a current BMI of 24. Not keen to gain weight again this pregnancy but last time was a cumulative effect as the pregnancies were almost back-to-back.


----------



## tallybee

Lol ladies I'm just off into my other voluntary job for 3 hours I wonder how much chatting you'll all have done by the time I finish at 12


----------



## Natasha2605

I remember being pregnant with summer and throughout third try id have this reoccurring dream that I gave birth to summer and somebody stole Her from the maternity unit. It was awful and I'd usually wake from it sobbing.

Have a good morning Tally.


----------



## tallybee

I'd be disturbed by that dream natasha holy crap x


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome to all the new momma's :hi:

Dreams for me are just weird.....but so far have had no dreams of babies or my children haha. I could go on and on about dreams last time.


----------



## tallybee

My dreams are just weird full stop lol x


----------



## allforthegirl

So my spotting has stopping nothing pink yesterday at all. Though caught my breath when I wiped it was brown mixed in with cm. yet I woke up this morning with nothing. Feeling way better now. :dance:


----------



## Babydust2014

Oooh can I join you please? I am due on the 8th October.

Hello everyone...wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

allforthegirl said:


> So my spotting has stopping nothing pink yesterday at all. Though caught my breath when I wiped it was brown mixed in with cm. yet I woke up this morning with nothing. Feeling way better now. :dance:

Really glad to see this hun xxx



Babydust2014 said:


> Oooh can I join you please? I am due on the 8th October.
> 
> Hello everyone...wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance:

Hi :wave: welcome to the group, same to you xxx


----------



## tallybee

Just gone and broke my no more testing resolve lol gone up to 3+ on CB digi! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-05 13.46.06.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, new ladies! :wave:

AFTG, I'm glad the spotting is stopping, and you're feeling better!


I'm overweight, myself. PCOS made it nearly impossible for me to lose weight, then Hashimoto's destroyed half of my thyroid. We're not sure how long I was untreated for hypothyroid, but I gained 20lbs in ONE MONTH with no change in diet or exercise! My weight is stable now that I'm on the levothyroxine, but I'm the heaviest I've ever been (just under 200lbs). Theoretically, I should be able to lose weight now, but I got knocked up and now I'm afraid to do any heavy cardio! :haha:

I do take tae kwon do, so I'm not a total couch potato. Lol


----------



## allforthegirl

tallybee said:


> Just gone and broke my no more testing resolve lol gone up to 3+ on CB digi! :happydance:

Haha I was at Walmart and I debated buying another test. I'm very proud of myself that I didnt. As much as I want my test line darker than control or see a 3+ am way to scared not to. So I'm good. :thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda I think we need to concentrate on healthy right now rather than thinking about weight per sè. I'm normally really averse to gaining weight but during pregnancy is the only time I feel able to let go of that. 

Aftg I only did that test because it was still in my handbag from last week lol xx still got 2 superdrug ones but don't think there's much point in going them x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Babydust2014 said:


> Oooh can I join you please? I am due on the 8th October.
> 
> Hello everyone...wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance:

Welcome and thanks! :hugs:



brittbrat850 said:


> Pretty sure I'm due October 14, but going to my confirmation appt tomorrow. 2nd pregnancy and already feeling sick. I'm so dizzy. Maybe my iron levels are low. Who knows, but with my first I didn't get sick feeling until 7 weeks or so. I'm so excited to give my 16 month old a sibling though! :thumbup:

Congrats. I can't believe we are already into the middle of October with due dates. Happy and Healthy 9 months!



Lil_Pixie said:


> Hello ladies, can I join in here too?
> 
> I think I'm about 4w 5d and due 10th of October.
> 
> Feeling a little stir crazy already! !

Congrats and welcome! I'm feeling stir crazy too. I guess we'd better sit back and relax. It's going to be a while. :coffee:

AFM - I'm feeling better. Yesterday I was emotional and crying for no good reason. :cry: My husband hasn't had a pregnant wife in almost 12 years, so he has no memories of it all. Poor thing. He's distressed.

Does anyone else go back and forth between being very happy about your little one and extremely freaked out. :dohh::haha::wacko:

Please post pictures of your scans so we can ohhh and ahhh about them. Only if you feel comfortable. I'd love to see them.


----------



## tallybee

Glad you're feeling better xx I'm not getting a scan till end of march but you lot will be first to see after me and oh I promise! 

I bought a cute baby gro today from charity shop brand new. Am knitting a little sweater too. I'm nothing if not keen lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Ginger I'm worried about weight a little too. I've gained 20lb in the last year. We can't do anything about it now though. 

I'll definitely be working out: walking on the treadmill, arms, legs, and back exercises, but no abs. I don't wanna be all jiggly in the summer in my bathing suit.


----------



## tallybee

Swimming is defo brilliant for pregnancy exercise x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Tally, I've bought some things as well, my MIL and sister have too! 

I'm team yellow, so I figured I'd go ahead and buy cute things. Also, I think I'll start working on the nursery next month.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am going to knit/crochet something for this LO too. I have a couple designs I want to try, but I am going to wait until I know what I am having, so I will have a better idea of colour combos.


----------



## tallybee

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Tally, I've bought some things as well, my MIL and sister have too!
> 
> I'm team yellow, so I figured I'd go ahead and buy cute things. Also, I think I'll start working on the nursery next month.

We haven't told anyone yet lol and I want to find out the gender but that's ages away. The stuff I've bought so far is totally suitable for either :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Lovely test tallybee! You've more restrain that me haha!

Although I did go to asda and not buy any. That is impressive for me. I picked up a beautiful soft blanket as well which is beige. 

Was doing a next order for the girls are ordered baby some vests as well, also unisex. :)


----------



## Dandi

So glad I found this thread! October 8th, woohoo!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dandi said:


> So glad I found this thread! October 8th, woohoo!

Welcome and Congrats :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Dandi! Sorry I missed you! We move so fast in here! :haha:


Ladies, if you are not listed in the first post of the thread, please let me know! I feel bad missing people! :flower:


Managing three threads is hard! :haha: Fun, though!


----------



## tallybee

allforthegirl said:


> I am going to knit/crochet something for this LO too. I have a couple designs I want to try, but I am going to wait until I know what I am having, so I will have a better idea of colour combos.

Aww we should post pics of our projects  the one I started is purple and black stripes 



Dandi said:


> So glad I found this thread! October 8th, woohoo!

Welcome and congratulations! 



GingerPanda said:


> Welcome, Dandi! Sorry I missed you! We move so fast in here! :haha:
> 
> 
> Ladies, if you are not listed in the first post of the thread, please let me know! I feel bad missing people! :flower:
> 
> 
> Managing three threads is hard! :haha: Fun, though!

:haha: I bet!


----------



## GingerPanda

I started crocheting a blanket with tiny little granny squares! It's about half-way done. I want to crochet a stuffed dragon toy, too!


----------



## brittbrat850

Thanks everyone. Based on my LMP I'd be due early October, but I'm thinking I ovulated later. I changed my appt to Monday because Hubby is off work and can go with me. I was dreading taking a toddler to my OB by myself lol
Over all, I'm feeling alright today. Pretty nauseous, which is happening sooner with this one. 

I am also overweight. I am 5'1, weighed 160 pre pregnancy. The day I delivered my son, I was 190. I lost most of it while breastfeeding, but gained it back. Before I got my BFP, I weighed 182. I'm so bloated though, now I weigh 186. I guess I will try to be as healthy as possible with this baby and then work my butt off after he/she arrives.

I had strange pregnancy dreams with my first. I cut him out of my stomach and he was perfectly fine. That's the one that sticks with me because it was so real. I woke up thinking I had really cut my 12 week old fetus out of me.


----------



## brittbrat850

GingerPanda said:


> I started crocheting a blanket with tiny little granny squares! It's about half-way done. I want to crochet a stuffed dragon toy, too!

I wish I knew how to crochet. One of my family's friends made my son a blanket and he carries it around with him. My aunt started a blanket but never finished it. A stuffed dragon sounds so cute though!


----------



## GingerPanda

I taught myself, it's not hard! There are tons of lessons on YouTube! :)


----------



## Dandi

That's my plan too Brittbrat. I'm overweight as well, and had hoped to lose some before getting pregnant, but I got a bit depressed after a year of BFNs and didn't lose a bit. Now I'm just going to try to be as healthy as possible during pregnancy and work my butt off afterwards so that I'm healthier before we try for #2. 

My craziest dream actually came before I got my BFP and it's part of what made me think I might actually be pregnant. I dreamed that I found a litter of puppies in a shed and I sat there and breastfed everyone of them. OMG! Who dreams such a thing! I thought for sure that I was either pregnant or had been trying too hard for too long and needed to take a break! =)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dandi I think that's the best pregnancy dream I've ever heard :rofl: 

I'm big too. In fact I think I'm 186 lbs lol. I'm only 5ft though. After my mc a couple of years ago I lost about 25 lbs but I've gradually gained it all again. I really want to keep weight gain to a minimum but I'm HUNGRY! I didn't think anything of it when I was having my son though. Gained 31lbs during pregnancy and lost 31lbs by 15 days pp so I effectively maintained :haha: 

I'd love to be able to knit/crochet or do anything crafty - I'm hopeless! 

We haven't bought anything at all this time, but when we were having our son my hubby bought our full nursery set when I was 7 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Never rang the gp today.... just didn't see the point. Maybe next week :) Just seems to early for making appointments. I did look to see when I could potentially book a gender scan for.. if i worked it out right; 26th april!! Can't decide what to do. 

Really interested in learning to crochet :) might check out some utube videos


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm also undecided when to phone and make an appointment. I think our midwives like to see you about eight weeks? I'll maybe leave it until next week to phone and make an appointment. 

Talking of weight, I lost 10lbs since getting the implant removed and falling pregnant. I'm sitting at about 182lbs which is overweight for my 5'3 frame. Hoping for Minimal weight gain. Would actually like to lose some but we will see. I'm sure I could if I actually made an actual effort. (And gave up my diet irn bru)


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> I started crocheting a blanket with tiny little granny squares! It's about half-way done. I want to crochet a stuffed dragon toy, too!

Aw that sounds lovely! 



brittbrat850 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I started crocheting a blanket with tiny little granny squares! It's about half-way done. I want to crochet a stuffed dragon toy, too!
> 
> I wish I knew how to crochet. One of my family's friends made my son a blanket and he carries it around with him. My aunt started a blanket but never finished it. A stuffed dragon sounds so cute though!Click to expand...

It's quite easy to pick up crochet, I second the youtube tutorial idea :thumbup:



Dandi said:


> That's my plan too Brittbrat. I'm overweight as well, and had hoped to lose some before getting pregnant, but I got a bit depressed after a year of BFNs and didn't lose a bit. Now I'm just going to try to be as healthy as possible during pregnancy and work my butt off afterwards so that I'm healthier before we try for #2.
> 
> My craziest dream actually came before I got my BFP and it's part of what made me think I might actually be pregnant. I dreamed that I found a litter of puppies in a shed and I sat there and breastfed everyone of them. OMG! Who dreams such a thing! I thought for sure that I was either pregnant or had been trying too hard for too long and needed to take a break! =)

Omg that dream! I can totally imagine dreaming stuff like that!



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Never rang the gp today.... just didn't see the point. Maybe next week :) Just seems to early for making appointments. I did look to see when I could potentially book a gender scan for.. if i worked it out right; 26th april!! Can't decide what to do.
> 
> Really interested in learning to crochet :) might check out some utube videos

Don't feel you need to rush to make appts hun, do it when you're ready xx

Defo look up crochet stuff, it's easier to pick up than knitting I think and less time consuming as well :) There are lovely things to make that are suitable for novices.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dandi said:


> That's my plan too Brittbrat. I'm overweight as well, and had hoped to lose some before getting pregnant, but I got a bit depressed after a year of BFNs and didn't lose a bit. Now I'm just going to try to be as healthy as possible during pregnancy and work my butt off afterwards so that I'm healthier before we try for #2.
> 
> My craziest dream actually came before I got my BFP and it's part of what made me think I might actually be pregnant. I dreamed that I found a litter of puppies in a shed and I sat there and breastfed everyone of them. OMG! Who dreams such a thing! I thought for sure that I was either pregnant or had been trying too hard for too long and needed to take a break! =)

Your dream reminds me that I had one before I got my bfp too. I was holding our daughter brand new and I was undressing her to take a picture of her on our bed and as I had I the frame it was the beautiful looking kitten. The kitten though in the frame was always upside down no matter how I held the camera. Then I woke up


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Whilst everyone is talking weight; I was about 11 stone(had spent a year dropping it from 13) just before I got pregnant with my last baby; about a week after I gave birth I weighed in at 9 stone! Baby stole my chub lmao. 

In seriousness though; i had managed to keep loosing weight whilst I was pregnant but no one (including me )noticed because I was getting "bigger" 

I weigh in now at around 120lb or 8 stone 8 ... don't do kg sorry lol. 
the machine in the chemist put my bmi at around 22.2 which is fine. What is crazy is that because of my height it ranges normal at anything from 99lb- 130. 
i'm 5 ft


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Natasha2605 said:


> I'm also undecided when to phone and make an appointment. I think our midwives like to see you about eight weeks? I'll maybe leave it until next week to phone and make an appointment.
> 
> Talking of weight, I lost 10lbs since getting the implant removed and falling pregnant. I'm sitting at about 182lbs which is overweight for my 5'3 frame. Hoping for Minimal weight gain. Would actually like to lose some but we will see. I'm sure I could if I actually made an actual effort. (And gave up my diet irn bru)


How can you drink diet irn bru :haha: bogging ahahah. 

Yeah it's around 8 weeks :)


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> I'm also undecided when to phone and make an appointment. I think our midwives like to see you about eight weeks? I'll maybe leave it until next week to phone and make an appointment.
> 
> Talking of weight, I lost 10lbs since getting the implant removed and falling pregnant. I'm sitting at about 182lbs which is overweight for my 5'3 frame. Hoping for Minimal weight gain. Would actually like to lose some but we will see. I'm sure I could if I actually made an actual effort. (And gave up my diet irn bru)

Yeah I rang a couple of days after my bfp and they've booked me an 8 week appt for booking in and a 12 week scan :flower: I see you're in Edinburgh same as me so it'll be the same for u xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm fluctuating between 195-199lbs, and I'm 5'6". I was so excited to be able to lose weight now that I'm on the levothyroxine, but I never imagined I'd get pregnant without Clomid or Femara! So an infertile person managed to have an "oops" baby. :haha:


I keep having weird dreams too. I used to have crazy dreams after my miscarriages that I had a baby, but it turned into a cat and ran away. And people would say, "What do you mean your baby ran away? You never had a baby. You'll never have a baby." Those were not good dreams!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've got my booking in app for next week at 5+4. They offered me one for yesterday but that's crazy early lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Does anyone else feel like they are getting ahead of themselves ? Or Am I being too "class half empty" I wont make a midwife app but I have looked at baby names and prams hahaha 

Has anyone got as far as names yet ?! 
I know if we have a boy he is in trouble as we literally like NO boy names. We struggled with our last son and really it was still an 11th hour choice.


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are getting ahead of themselves ? Or Am I being too "class half empty" I wont make a midwife app but I have looked at baby names and prams hahaha
> 
> Has anyone got as far as names yet ?!
> I know if we have a boy he is in trouble as we literally like NO boy names. We struggled with our last son and really it was still and 11th hour choice.

Nope not even thought about names xx


----------



## Dandi

I have my first appointment next week at 6 weeks. I called back to ask if I was coming in too early, but they said they like to go ahead and do blood work and answer any questions as soon as possible. That's probably a good thing because I'm so nervous about everything, hopefully they will calm me down a bit.


----------



## Natasha2605

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are getting ahead of themselves ? Or Am I being too "class half empty" I wont make a midwife app but I have looked at baby names and prams hahaha
> 
> Has anyone got as far as names yet ?!
> I know if we have a boy he is in trouble as we literally like NO boy names. We struggled with our last son and really it was still and 11th hour choice.

Haha omg this is me. So far I've decided on pram, bought some nappies, got a good wee stash of vests and sleep suits and ran down the name shortlist to two on either side. Boys are Jack or Cameron (neither are my first choice but OH is boring) and Edyn or Eilidh (not sure on spelling of Eilidh yet but have delivery changed spelling or 'Eden'). 

We've been to mamas and papas and looked at swings,cribs and Moses baskets before we even got our bfp and will put a deposit on everything in a couple of weeks


----------



## GingerPanda

We've been trying for our first for almost three years, so we do have a list of names. But nothing settled on. Just a loooong list of names. :haha:


I don't feel like I'm getting ahead of myself. After all the disappointment and heartbreak, I want to enjoy as much of it as I can. And since I'm a little high risk, I need to be on top of it anyway.

But I know it's too early to really *do* anything, so I can definitely see how someone could just be relaxed at this point.

So we're not the same, but I don't think you're wrong or being a downer or anything. :haha:


----------



## Dandi

I'm worried about getting ahead of myself for sure and have to keep reigning in my husband. He's already looking at day care rates and such. I'm trying to be excited, but not too excited since it's so early. It's so difficult not to get carried away though since I'm a bit older and thought I wouldn't be able to conceive. I actually got my bfn a week before my first fertility testing appointment. So, yes... I'm trying to find that balance between excitement and caution. It's not easy!

I've carried a list of favorite baby names around in my purse since I was 12 years old (and have added to it for 24 years!), so I have an idea of what I want for names. My husband has different tastes though, so it will be interesting to see how that battle plays out.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Gp we tried for 3 years for Xander too. We had names picked out for all that time but when it finally came down to choose we ditched them all :haha: 

We like Tobias and Alice, but we haven't had a proper look yet. We'll probably change our minds before we settle on something


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Hi Dandi! Welcome! Your dream is hilarious. 

I understand that I might have a miscarraige, but I'm still going to be excited and by things. I think it's the fun of it. At 6 weeks, I'll always remember and think about the little bugger anyway.

Plus, I have plenty of friends who are expecting so I can always pass things along to them if I don't end up needing them.

We have a girl name picked out, but she doesn't have a middle name. I made a post way back in November about it. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2257179-need-middle-name-nya.html

As for boy names, we aren't really sure. We are looking for a balance between Welsh names (my husband's heritage) and names that I enjoy. My biggest two concerns are a name that no one can pronounce and names that are too common.


----------



## cheree89

I am having the biggest quandary about names. I posted a thread about it on the name board, but I am mobile now and can't link it. Basically, our 2 sons have names that are each 4 letters and one starts with a C and the other a B. Do I keep the 4 letter theme, go with an A name to have my 'A, B, C's', both, or neither? Not sure what to do really. My DH loves the name Aria, but it was 40th in the US last year and rising fast. Our boys have very unusual names (here in the US...both names are common in Europe).


----------



## allforthegirl

So does anyone know if noon is too late in the day for a digital?


----------



## craigbaby

Hi ladies! Can I join? I got my BFP on 2/3, had my first doctors appointment today! Due date is October 15th! I am so excited but SO overwhelmed! Looking for some ladies to share this experience with :friends:

Allforthegirl I don't think noon is too late for a digital. I took on yesterday afternoon at like 3pm (10dpo) and got a positive. I would just hold your pee for a bit!

I love that you guys are already thinking about names! You are on top of it!

Dandi I know exactly what you mean! Thank GOODNESS someone else feels this way! I am really excited, but I also feel like I don't want to get ahead of myself lol I was planning the gender reveal party before I even got my bfp! haha!


----------



## Natasha2605

Welcome :) I'm also due around oct 15th. 

I wouldn't waste a digi in the middle of the day, I'd save it for first morning urine.


----------



## craigbaby

Thanks Natasha! Have you gone to your first appointment yet? I had my first one today and my doc told me it was time for my yearly so he did a pap which totally freaked me out! I started crying!


----------



## Serenjay

nmpjcp2015 said:


> As for boy names, we aren't really sure. We are looking for a balance between Welsh names (my husband's heritage) and names that I enjoy. My biggest two concerns are a name that no one can pronounce and names that are too common.

I live in Wales my son is Ieuan but I also loved the name Owain also Dylan :)

Girls I had an horrific nightmare at 4.15am and was not able to go back to sleep.. I had a dream I was swimming with my daughter and GD in a cave pool when something grabbed by daughter and pulled her under.. she screamed and I could hear it through the bubbles and she grabbed me and pulled both myself and my GD under... I had to make the decision to let her go and save my GD or hold on hoping she would be released and we could all get to the surface.. I woke up crying my eyes out, in such a state I couldn't get back to sleep and its really upset me.. so much so I am dreading going to sleep tonight :nope:

I was sick last night and a bit early hours after the nightmare... I have felt so sick all day.. I feel so ill, drained and worn out and my boobs are huge and so painful! I am almost wanting to take something for the pain!!

I am 187lbs and 5ft7 so still overweight and wanted to lose 28lbs but not going to manage that now... well not unless this sickness gets worse.

I need to see my GP because I wont be able to work whilst being nauseated/vomiting.. I am a receptionist so cant leave the desk to be ill. Work will not be happy.

1st scan Monday - Midwife appt Valentines day - 

welcome newbies H&H 9 months xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Natasha2605 said:


> Welcome :) I'm also due around oct 15th.
> 
> I wouldn't waste a digi in the middle of the day, I'd save it for first morning urine.

So I did one and it came out only 1-2 weeks..... probably because i did it so late?


----------



## GingerPanda

Serenjay, Owain is on my boy's name list too! But I'm not going to lie, it's after a video game character. One of our girl's names, Lucina, is from the same game, and we also have Zelda on our girl's list too. :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Serenjay every time I see your name pop up I think k of Seren from the abadas on cbebies :haha: I love that show. 

Aftg try not to worry I'm sure I read that they're only accurate with fmu x


----------



## Dandi

Is anyone else having light cramping? I keep reading that it's normal, but it's still freaking me out.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yep. Achy cramps, burn cramps. Occasional sharp pains. I'm running the crampy gauntlet lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

GingerPanda said:


> Serenjay, Owain is on my boy's name list too! But I'm not going to lie, it's after a video game character. One of our girl's names, Lucina, is from the same game, and we also have Zelda on our girl's list too. :haha:

omg! I would name my daughter Zelda in a heartbeat... my oh not so much lmao


----------



## allforthegirl

Dandi said:


> Is anyone else having light cramping? I keep reading that it's normal, but it's still freaking me out.

Yes I have them and had them last time. Everything will be just fine, just means that our little bugs are just getting nice and comfortable.:happydance:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dandi said:


> Is anyone else having light cramping? I keep reading that it's normal, but it's still freaking me out.

YES... it wakes me up at night sometimes. At first it freaked me out, but now I'm glad it pops up every once in a while. It lets me know Jellybean is still in there doing stuff. :baby: Hahaha. The cramps fade over time.

Seren - I love the way that name looks, but I have no idea how to pronounce it. The problem is that we are American. His family is just from Wales, and I'm black, so my family couldn't pronounce those names if they tried. My OH is concerned with a name sounding "too bland" or "too Caucasian." He wants to make sure the name representative of both sides since Jellybean will be biracial. I, on the other hand, just want my child to have a normal, but not too common, name. :dohh:

It's cool to see so many Southern ladies on here!! We can lean on each other when we are big and preggo in the middle of the summer. :nope::wacko::winkwink:


----------



## Newbie32

my goodness you ladies can talk!!!! Pages and pages to catch up on!!! (Prob doesnt help that im on a different time zone so i'm sleeping through most of it ;-) )


----------



## tallybee

craigbaby said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? I got my BFP on 2/3, had my first doctors appointment today! Due date is October 15th! I am so excited but SO overwhelmed! Looking for some ladies to share this experience with :friends:
> 
> Allforthegirl I don't think noon is too late for a digital. I took on yesterday afternoon at like 3pm (10dpo) and got a positive. I would just hold your pee for a bit!
> 
> I love that you guys are already thinking about names! You are on top of it!
> 
> Dandi I know exactly what you mean! Thank GOODNESS someone else feels this way! I am really excited, but I also feel like I don't want to get ahead of myself lol I was planning the gender reveal party before I even got my bfp! haha!

Hi, welcome along!! 



Serenjay said:


> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> As for boy names, we aren't really sure. We are looking for a balance between Welsh names (my husband's heritage) and names that I enjoy. My biggest two concerns are a name that no one can pronounce and names that are too common.
> 
> I live in Wales my son is Ieuan but I also loved the name Owain also Dylan :)
> 
> Girls I had an horrific nightmare at 4.15am and was not able to go back to sleep.. I had a dream I was swimming with my daughter and GD in a cave pool when something grabbed by daughter and pulled her under.. she screamed and I could hear it through the bubbles and she grabbed me and pulled both myself and my GD under... I had to make the decision to let her go and save my GD or hold on hoping she would be released and we could all get to the surface.. I woke up crying my eyes out, in such a state I couldn't get back to sleep and its really upset me.. so much so I am dreading going to sleep tonight :nope:
> 
> I was sick last night and a bit early hours after the nightmare... I have felt so sick all day.. I feel so ill, drained and worn out and my boobs are huge and so painful! I am almost wanting to take something for the pain!!
> 
> I am 187lbs and 5ft7 so still overweight and wanted to lose 28lbs but not going to manage that now... well not unless this sickness gets worse.
> 
> I need to see my GP because I wont be able to work whilst being nauseated/vomiting.. I am a receptionist so cant leave the desk to be ill. Work will not be happy.
> 
> 1st scan Monday - Midwife appt Valentines day -
> 
> welcome newbies H&H 9 months xxClick to expand...

Ahh that dream sounds horrible :hugs: I hope you're not so sick you are signed off work!



allforthegirl said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :) I'm also due around oct 15th.
> 
> I wouldn't waste a digi in the middle of the day, I'd save it for first morning urine.
> 
> So I did one and it came out only 1-2 weeks..... probably because i did it so late?Click to expand...

How much had you had fluids wise hun? Maybe urine was diluted? I did my last one this afternoon which said 3+ but I'd not been drinking loads.



Dandi said:


> Is anyone else having light cramping? I keep reading that it's normal, but it's still freaking me out.

Yup :flower:



Lil_Pixie said:


> Yep. Achy cramps, burn cramps. Occasional sharp pains. I'm running the crampy gauntlet lol

Yup!
:flow:



allforthegirl said:


> Dandi said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having light cramping? I keep reading that it's normal, but it's still freaking me out.
> 
> Yes I have them and had them last time. Everything will be just fine, just means that our little bugs are just getting nice and comfortable.:happydance:Click to expand...

Yup yup! :p



nmpjcp2015 said:


> Dandi said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having light cramping? I keep reading that it's normal, but it's still freaking me out.
> 
> YES... it wakes me up at night sometimes. At first it freaked me out, but now I'm glad it pops up every once in a while. It lets me know Jellybean is still in there doing stuff. :baby: Hahaha. The cramps fade over time.
> 
> Seren - I love the way that name looks, but I have no idea how to pronounce it. The problem is that we are American. His family is just from Wales, and I'm black, so my family couldn't pronounce those names if they tried. My OH is concerned with a name sounding "too bland" or "too Caucasian." He wants to make sure the name representative of both sides since Jellybean will be biracial. I, on the other hand, just want my child to have a normal, but not too common, name. :dohh:
> 
> It's cool to see so many Southern ladies on here!! We can lean on each other when we are big and preggo in the middle of the summer. :nope::wacko::winkwink:Click to expand...

I can't say yup enough to the cramping! It's worrying at times but there's no spotting at all and the digital tests are showing up as ahead of my calculated dates so that must be good... I hope. It feels like AF coming sometimes, and I am having that wet feeling down there a lot which turns out to be clear. I relaxed a little bit when I passed the day AF would have been due. But still, the cramps, pressure, pulling and burning is freaky!

ALl this talk of names, lol we haven't even thought about it, will have to discuss at length with OH.


----------



## Serenjay

This is how you say Seren(welsh for Star), but not with a digital voice :haha: xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRXqmNz94Eg

Im off to sleep girls... fell asleep on sofa watching the soaps.. beddy time.. got to be up early for work and been awake since 4.15am with a nightmare :(


----------



## KrazyMomma

Hi All,

I got my bfp on feb 4th. Waiting for blood test results today.


----------



## Natasha2605

Eurhh two nights out of the last three I've fallen asleep on the couch at around 7.30pm and woken just after 11pm feeling sick. Didn't last night but only cause I i worked till 10pm although was sleeping by 11.30. Has to be pregnancy related. Sick bowl needed soon I think. OH works nights and started at 9pm and I didn't even here him leave etc which is so not like me. 

Hope everyone's alright.


----------



## Aliop

The time difference sure does make for heavy reading, I go to bed and five pages appear yet when I'm up everyine seems to be in bed LOL 

Trying to remember everything I've caught up on:coffee: Hello :wave: to all the new ladies! 

I don't know what happened but one day it all just 'clicked' and I found a bucket load of determination and steadily lost the weight. I had been trying on and off since my first was born in 2008, losing the same 3-4kg over and over but making no real progress. In my third pregnancy I gained only 4.5kg, my start weight was 95kg though. I have no idea how I'll go this time?? I had started running but I've stopped out of fear for the baby. Still walking on the treadmill or outside most days. 

We've talked names already :thumbup: we've had three surprises and we are toying with the idea of finding out this time seeing as it is our last. Haven't bought anything yet but no doubt after I see the heartbeat in a few weeks I'll buy something to celebrate. 

Ummm...trying to think lol 

Seriously thinking about busting out some maternity shorts which I did buy last week so I guess I did sort of buy something for the baby haha! I get home and take my pants off as they're cutting in due to the bloat factor:dohh:


----------



## KrazyMomma

Hi ! Even i have cramps and pulling. i thought they may be due to gas, as i am feeling very gassy. the back ache does freak me out.


----------



## KrazyMomma

"Hi ! Even i have cramps and pulling. i thought they may be due to gas, as i am feeling very gassy. the back ache does freak me out."







tallybee said:


> craigbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join? I got my BFP on 2/3, had my first doctors appointment today! Due date is October 15th! I am so excited but SO overwhelmed! Looking for some ladies to share this experience with :friends:
> 
> Allforthegirl I don't think noon is too late for a digital. I took on yesterday afternoon at like 3pm (10dpo) and got a positive. I would just hold your pee for a bit!
> 
> I love that you guys are already thinking about names! You are on top of it!
> 
> Dandi I know exactly what you mean! Thank GOODNESS someone else feels this way! I am really excited, but I also feel like I don't want to get ahead of myself lol I was planning the gender reveal party before I even got my bfp! haha!
> 
> Hi, welcome along!!
> 
> 
> 
> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> As for boy names, we aren't really sure. We are looking for a balance between Welsh names (my husband's heritage) and names that I enjoy. My biggest two concerns are a name that no one can pronounce and names that are too common.Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Wales my son is Ieuan but I also loved the name Owain also Dylan :)
> 
> Girls I had an horrific nightmare at 4.15am and was not able to go back to sleep.. I had a dream I was swimming with my daughter and GD in a cave pool when something grabbed by daughter and pulled her under.. she screamed and I could hear it through the bubbles and she grabbed me and pulled both myself and my GD under... I had to make the decision to let her go and save my GD or hold on hoping she would be released and we could all get to the surface.. I woke up crying my eyes out, in such a state I couldn't get back to sleep and its really upset me.. so much so I am dreading going to sleep tonight :nope:
> 
> I was sick last night and a bit early hours after the nightmare... I have felt so sick all day.. I feel so ill, drained and worn out and my boobs are huge and so painful! I am almost wanting to take something for the pain!!
> 
> I am 187lbs and 5ft7 so still overweight and wanted to lose 28lbs but not going to manage that now... well not unless this sickness gets worse.
> 
> I need to see my GP because I wont be able to work whilst being nauseated/vomiting.. I am a receptionist so cant leave the desk to be ill. Work will not be happy.
> 
> 1st scan Monday - Midwife appt Valentines day -
> 
> welcome newbies H&H 9 months xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh that dream sounds horrible :hugs: I hope you're not so sick you are signed off work!
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :) I'm also due around oct 15th.
> 
> I wouldn't waste a digi in the middle of the day, I'd save it for first morning urine.Click to expand...
> 
> So I did one and it came out only 1-2 weeks..... probably because i did it so late?Click to expand...
> 
> How much had you had fluids wise hun? Maybe urine was diluted? I did my last one this afternoon which said 3+ but I'd not been drinking loads.
> 
> 
> 
> Dandi said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having light cramping? I keep reading that it's normal, but it's still freaking me out.Click to expand...
> 
> Yup :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Yep. Achy cramps, burn cramps. Occasional sharp pains. I'm running the crampy gauntlet lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yup!
> :flow:
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dandi said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having light cramping? I keep reading that it's normal, but it's still freaking me out.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have them and had them last time. Everything will be just fine, just means that our little bugs are just getting nice and comfortable.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup yup! :p
> 
> 
> 
> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dandi said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having light cramping? I keep reading that it's normal, but it's still freaking me out.Click to expand...
> 
> YES... it wakes me up at night sometimes. At first it freaked me out, but now I'm glad it pops up every once in a while. It lets me know Jellybean is still in there doing stuff. :baby: Hahaha. The cramps fade over time.
> 
> Seren - I love the way that name looks, but I have no idea how to pronounce it. The problem is that we are American. His family is just from Wales, and I'm black, so my family couldn't pronounce those names if they tried. My OH is concerned with a name sounding "too bland" or "too Caucasian." He wants to make sure the name representative of both sides since Jellybean will be biracial. I, on the other hand, just want my child to have a normal, but not too common, name. :dohh:
> 
> It's cool to see so many Southern ladies on here!! We can lean on each other when we are big and preggo in the middle of the summer. :nope::wacko::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't say yup enough to the cramping! It's worrying at times but there's no spotting at all and the digital tests are showing up as ahead of my calculated dates so that must be good... I hope. It feels like AF coming sometimes, and I am having that wet feeling down there a lot which turns out to be clear. I relaxed a little bit when I passed the day AF would have been due. But still, the cramps, pressure, pulling and burning is freaky!
> 
> ALl this talk of names, lol we haven't even thought about it, will have to discuss at length with OH.Click to expand...


----------



## apreslaube

I've been having cramping too. It's so scary. Yesterday and the day before I was having what felt like ovulation pains - like a sharp poke on my left side that settled after like 5 seconds. 

Definitely some bloating, and lots of gas


----------



## tallybee

KrazyMomma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my bfp on feb 4th. Waiting for blood test results today.

Hey welcome! :happydance:



Natasha2605 said:


> Eurhh two nights out of the last three I've fallen asleep on the couch at around 7.30pm and woken just after 11pm feeling sick. Didn't last night but only cause I i worked till 10pm although was sleeping by 11.30. Has to be pregnancy related. Sick bowl needed soon I think. OH works nights and started at 9pm and I didn't even here him leave etc which is so not like me.
> 
> Hope everyone's alright.

Hi hun I'm getting super tired in the evenings too. I'm having to make sure I get up and walk about the house just to avoid falling asleep in the evening as it messes up my sleep pattern if I do that! Xx



apreslaube said:


> I've been having cramping too. It's so scary. Yesterday and the day before I was having what felt like ovulation pains - like a sharp poke on my left side that settled after like 5 seconds.
> 
> Definitely some bloating, and lots of gas

Ey if we are all getting the cramping it must be normal right? 

I'm so bloated I look pregnant already which is impossible lol. Idk where all the gas is coming from :rofl:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I dont have any cramping.... it is a normal pregnancy symptom though :)


----------



## 3boys

Nervously coming back lol had 2 betas done one at 4+6 and the other at 5+2. First came back at 1809 and the second at 5591 which doctor was chuffed with. Also feeling quite rough so everything is looking good.


----------



## tallybee

3boys said:


> Nervously coming back lol had 2 betas done one at 4+6 and the other at 5+2. First came back at 1809 and the second at 5591 which doctor was chuffed with. Also feeling quite rough so everything is looking good.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Awesome to see you hun :D really glad to hear things are looking good!


----------



## 3boys

Thanks tallybee


----------



## Charmed86

Any room for one more? :) Got my first BFP yesterday, at 9dpo & another, slightly darker today (10dpo). I'm really hoping this one sticks, I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle & not had a period since Dec 10th! 

If my dates are correct then I should be due Oct 20 :) I have a Drs appointment booked for Tuesday next week xx


----------



## tallybee

Charmed86 said:


> Any room for one more? :) Got my first BFP yesterday, at 9dpo & another, slightly darker today (10dpo). I'm really hoping this one sticks, I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle & not had a period since Dec 10th!
> 
> If my dates are correct then I should be due Oct 20 :) I have a Drs appointment booked for Tuesday next week xx

The more the merrier :happydance::happydance: congrats xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Congrats on everyone's bfps :)

We're going out for lunch and to do some shopping. Will probably end up buying baby bits. I hear boots has a baby event on :)


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> Congrats on everyone's bfps :)
> 
> We're going out for lunch and to do some shopping. Will probably end up buying baby bits. I hear boots has a baby event on :)

Don't tell me things like that :rofl:

Have fun with lunch and shopping, where are you going to eat?


----------



## Natasha2605

How cute is this stuff :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps9156eea2.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps211e92c7.jpg


----------



## 3boys

Natasha they are beautiful x


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> How cute is this stuff :
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps9156eea2.jpg
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps211e92c7.jpg

Lovely! Where's it from?? xx


----------



## Natasha2605

All from next. Multicoloured sleep suits and vests are in muticpacks of three. Love them :)


----------



## tallybee

They're really nice xx


----------



## 3boys

I'll have to get some they are gorgeous and suitable for a yellow bump which hubby is insisting we stay.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

nawww very cute! I can't baby shop really... my youngest is 11 months old so he is still wearing vests etc... would feel strange if i went shopping and didn't buy some for him haha. like i mean; if i liked it; i could just get it in his size instead or i would end up spending double ! aaaah. If we have another boy i literally don't need to buy anything except a double buggy :/ 

Sure i will still find an excuse for new things.... haha

just realised i will have a baby born in 2014 and 2015. that sounds odd!


----------



## 3boys

I've had a baby born in 2005, 2006, 2009, 2010, 2012, 2013 and hopefully 2015


----------



## allforthegirl

3boys said:


> Nervously coming back lol had 2 betas done one at 4+6 and the other at 5+2. First came back at 1809 and the second at 5591 which doctor was chuffed with. Also feeling quite rough so everything is looking good.

Your numbers are amazing. So glad everything worked out for you!! :dance:

Welcome to all the new ladies joining. Congrats:flower:

Natasha cute little out fits. I am not buying anything until we know what we are having cause I seriously don't need boy things, I think I may go nuts buying for a girl. 

Rhi I am going try to avoid a double stroller and just wear new baby and put Z in the stroller. I love wearing my babies. 

AFM I had a horrible night with Z he was up almost every hour nursing and tossing and turning. I am going to struggle staying awake today. Also catching a cold too. Grrrr :grr:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello girls! 

Can I join you please?

I had a mc at the end of 2013 and have just got my Bfp. I'm so excited and feeling so lucky. My EDD is the 15th Oct.

Lovely to have a group of ladies to share this with!


----------



## 3boys

Hi mrsmel welcome. 

I stupidly gave away all my baby stuff before Christmas.


----------



## allforthegirl

3boys said:


> Hi mrsmel welcome.
> 
> I stupidly gave away all my baby stuff before Christmas.

That's the perfect excuse the buy all new things. Shopping will be so much fun!!


----------



## 3boys

Yes great excuse to shop but a complete waste when I could be spending that money on clothes for my other kids.


----------



## pink_bow

Hi can I join? Baby number 2 arriving in October, not sure how far along I am exactly so sticking with the 14th as EDD :)


----------



## 3boys

Hi pink bow. Congrats and welcome x


----------



## allforthegirl

3boys said:


> Yes great excuse to shop but a complete waste when I could be spending that money on clothes for my other kids.

That is true. I will still be buying second hand clothing if I end having a girl then buy a couple things here and there. I only really need is just clothing. :baby:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats pink_bow :hi:


----------



## tallybee

Mrs Mel said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> Can I join you please?
> 
> I had a mc at the end of 2013 and have just got my Bfp. I'm so excited and feeling so lucky. My EDD is the 15th Oct.
> 
> Lovely to have a group of ladies to share this with!

Hi - congrats! :happydance:



pink_bow said:


> Hi can I join? Baby number 2 arriving in October, not sure how far along I am exactly so sticking with the 14th as EDD :)

Yay, congrats!!:happydance:

Nice to see more joining us!

aftg I will be wearing baby too, it's lovely ey. And much easier than manoeuvring a pram around as well


----------



## 3boys

Yes I discovered babywearing on my 5 th and love it.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Just testing my signature :)


----------



## 3boys

You need to use url code


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thank you! Feels more real now with a sig!


----------



## 3boys

Love the sig x


----------



## allforthegirl

3boys omg a sweet pea already?? That's awesome.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Good morning all! Welcome newbies. I'm going to have to keep checking the first page to remember everyone!

3boys is great to see you back!

I had terrible cramps throughout the night. They were so terrible they woke me up from my sleep. I hope that doesn't happen again. I lost so much sleep.

I can't believe some of us are in week 6!


----------



## 3boys

You need to use url code


----------



## Charmed86

Wow, it moves quickly in here! When did everyone start having symptoms? I was feeling exhausted this morning, but seem to have perked up a bit now. The only real symptom I have is tender boobs, but that's only on & off. Nervous to get past my AF due date so I can relax a little. Tempted to buy a digital test to use next week to see how far along I really am!


----------



## 3boys

Don't buy a digital I was tortured by them lol. As for symptoms sore boobs every now and then was myonly symptom until this week when nausea kicked in.


----------



## allforthegirl

Charmed86 said:


> Wow, it moves quickly in here! When did everyone start having symptoms? I was feeling exhausted this morning, but seem to have perked up a bit now. The only real symptom I have is tender boobs, but that's only on & off. Nervous to get past my AF due date so I can relax a little. Tempted to buy a digital test to use next week to see how far along I really am!

Digital are just for fun and can give you worry when there shouldn't be. As long as you get past your af you have try (believe me it is not easy) to find that peace with being pg and not do all the obsessive pissing on sticks. (I am not one to talk but I feel better putting away all test and just enjoy that I have a little life inside of me once again, and if it is meant to be it will be)

As for aymptoms it is very very normal to have them come and go. Most people get more constant symptoms after 6-7 weeks. If that is saying you will have any. Having a blissful pg is just as normal. :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome new ladies! I've added you!

3boys, so glad to see you back, and with such great numbers! :happydance:

The baby clothes are SO CUTE! I'm not brave enough to buy anything yet.


I will be 6 weeks tomorrow. So excited to be a sweetpea! (Even if I'm not using the fruit and veggie ticker. :haha:) 12 days until my first scan. I'm so nervous!


----------



## Charmed86

I'm finding it really odd, I was talking to a pregnant friend & she was saying that Drs don't do blood tests anymore & there's no real way to determine how far along I actually am.. If they go by my LMP then I'm 8wks pregnant! I'm so confused by my dates, I just wish I was past AF already! Maybe I won't use a digital, I don't think I could cope if it came up as negative or something!


----------



## allforthegirl

Charmed86 said:


> I'm finding it really odd, I was talking to a pregnant friend & she was saying that Drs don't do blood tests anymore & there's no real way to determine how far along I actually am.. If they go by my LMP then I'm 8wks pregnant! I'm so confused by my dates, I just wish I was past AF already! Maybe I won't use a digital, I don't think I could cope if it came up as negative or something!

Do you have long cycles? If that is the case then the will go by your o date.


----------



## Charmed86

Normally they're around 36 days, but they were thrown by the chemical pregnancy. I think I ovulated CD49 (FF seems to think that) :) I guess I'll just see what they say! How do people stay calm while waiting for the first scan?!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Charmed86 said:


> Normally they're around 36 days, but they were thrown by the chemical pregnancy. I think I ovulated CD49 (FF seems to think that) :) I guess I'll just see what they say! How do people stay calm while waiting for the first scan?!

You don't stay calm. You freak out and check baby developments online all day while you're supposed to be working on a very important document for your boss.... well at least that's what I do. hahaha. :haha::haha::blush:

I think you'll calm down a bit. My scan is on Feb 23 and the past two weeks have been busy and I still have to live a normal life until the scan comes. It'll be here before you know it. :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

Charmed86 said:


> I'm finding it really odd, I was talking to a pregnant friend & she was saying that Drs don't do blood tests anymore & there's no real way to determine how far along I actually am.. If they go by my LMP then I'm 8wks pregnant! I'm so confused by my dates, I just wish I was past AF already! Maybe I won't use a digital, I don't think I could cope if it came up as negative or something!

Doctors still do blood tests. But it's kind of hard to tell how far along you are just based on the numbers alone, since there's such a wide range in what's "normal" for each week.


----------



## 3boys

Ginger I can't wait to see your bean. I could have had a scan last Monday but I chose to just have the betas as we probably wouldn't of seen anything. I can have a scan whenever I want but I want to be at least 8 weeks to be sure there would be something to see.


----------



## 3boys

Charmed if I went by lmp I would be due 21st September but I go by o day which gives be October 3 date.


----------



## Mrs Mel

It's hard isn't it? I know for sure I ovulated a little later in Jan, so my LMP isn't entirely accurate (only by a few days). 

I have an early scan booked for in a months time. I didn't with my son, but since my mc I'd really like an early reassurance scan.

Thanks for the welcomes everyone!

I'm not having too many symptoms yet, boobs are quite full and sore. Little waves of nausea starting to happen. I am a complete insomniac at the moment though, I just can't sleep in the middle of the night! Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## 3boys

Mrsmel I'm the opposite my mom died last year and I hadn't been sleeping great. Didn't get to sleep most nights until after 2am. This pregnancy seems to have sorted that. I'm sleeping much better now.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry to hear that hun


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry to hear about your mom, 3boys. But so glad you're sleeping better now!

I can't wait to see my bean either, but I'm soooo nervous about the heartbeat!


I've been sleeping well, except I keep having crazy dreams that wake me up a lot. Don't have any problems falling asleep again, though.


----------



## Mrs Mel

I love the front page by the way GingerPander! Very pretty!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thank you!


----------



## brittbrat850

Lots of pages to read through!

Yes, cramping. And when I cough, sharp pains. It's a little more intense this time around. I'm feeling much better today. No sick feeling or dizziness. I'm thinking my water intake makes a big difference in how I feel. 
I am, however, extremely bloated still. I look like I'm 4 months along and have actually gained 4 lbs on the scale.

I have a list of names picked out already lol. For a boy, Miles, Asher, Beckett and Fletcher. For a girl, Charlotte, Avery, Quinn, Cora, Macy, and Reese. Girl names are so hard to choose from!

If we have another boy, I won't have to buy much. I still have everything. I just need a double stroller and a bassinet. Tristan slept with me, and then the pack n play before going in his crib. 

I did take another test yesterday morning. It's not any darker, but not any lighter either. My appt is on Monday, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Charmed86

I'm glad I'm not the only one still taking tests! :haha: Its my only way of really showing myself that he/she is there! 

I love your names! We don't have many picked out yet, we decided on Elizabeth Jayne if it's a girl & DH wants Owen if it's a boy, but I prefer Oliver! I'd love to have some back ups though. 

We're currently preparing ourselves for a second dog & it took us long enough to name her! 

I can't wait to go shopping for baby things :D


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Forgot how hands off our pregnancy care can be lol.... rang my gp surgery. Receptionist said she has put my name in the midwifes books and she will be in touch with me at 9-12 weeks to make an appointment.... What?! That seems like a lifetime doesn't it.


----------



## GingerPanda

I have a nephew named Tristan. He's 21 now, so that makes me feel old, even though I'm only 5 years older than him. I had already been married 3 years at his age! :haha:


My favorite boy names right now are Layne ("Lane", but hub's grandpa and my dad were both named Larry Wayne, so we thought we'd smash them together as a tribute), Fynn, Zeran, Warren, Kieran, Rowan, Lucian, Blaze, and Cadence (nickname "Cade"). I just realized most of these end with N. Wow.

My favorite girl names are Fianna, Azure, Harper, Zelda, Nova, Lucina, and Wren.


----------



## 3boys

My names are Aaron for boy and Hannah for girl


----------



## cheree89

Had an informational meeting at the doctors today. Set my first real appointment and scan for Feb 25th. 

Welcome to all the new ladies! Our group is filling up!


----------



## Serenjay

wow lots of pages to read

Hi newbies and welcome..

Yes I too am having some small cramps I think..either that or its my severe constipation :(

I have my scan Monday 9am.. so nervous... and midwife is seeing me next Saturday... she is seeing me early because of my 7 losses. They normally dont see women until around 10 weeks.

Im so tired but boobs a little less painful.... I wont buy a thing, I am still going wee by wee

Hope everyone is well


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, Serenjay!


I have officially gotten sick for the first time! It was almost in the phlebotomist's lap, but she grabbed the trash can just in time for the hurling. :haha:

She goes, "You're pregnant, aren't you. It's a boy, I'm telling you now!" :rofl:


----------



## cheree89

GingerPanda said:


> Good luck, Serenjay!
> 
> 
> I have officially gotten sick for the first time! It was almost in the phlebotomist's lap, but she grabbed the trash can just in time for the hurling. :haha:
> 
> She goes, "You're pregnant, aren't you. It's a boy, I'm telling you now!" :rofl:

Oh no! I feel bad for those that are actually getting sick. I am one of the lucky ones. I always thought girls = more sickness though?


----------



## Serenjay

I had a lot more morning sickness with my girls....

I spoke to soon about the Boobs... they have grown and cant touch them for all the pain in an hour n bit... ouch!! :holly:


----------



## KrazyMomma

:wacko: I can't sleep continuously at night. My legs are killing me


----------



## Serenjay

My Dr told me the best thing for restless leg is tonic water.. and guess what.. she was right.. its the quinine its amazing!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Cheree, I'm actually excited to be sick! It's a symptom I've never had before! And I've had loses, so it comforts me that something's different about this one. :D

I don't know about the boy vs girl sickness thing. My mom was never sick with me or my sisters. But she miscarried a boy at 13 weeks, and was quite sick with him.


----------



## KrazyMomma

"Is it safe to drink it now ? In many forums they say guinine is not good while pregnant "



Serenjay said:


> My Dr told me the best thing for restless leg is tonic water.. and guess what.. she was right.. its the quinine its amazing!!


----------



## GingerPanda

My doctor told me not to drink anything with quinine in it while pregnant.


----------



## Serenjay

I was told it was fine.. it has a small amount to do the trick for restless legs but not enough to cause harm,..I buy the one with lemon in and it helps nausea too my Dr recommended it.

found this... 

The amount of quinine in tonic water is less than 100mg per litre of tonic water.
The amount of quinine in a quinine tablet is about 300mg and the dose for malaria is 600mg three times a day (1800mg daily for a average adult)

It is in Pregnancy Category D because in high doses it has been shown to cause foetal abnormalities, however, in food substances (such as tonic water) it is generally recognised as safe.


----------



## KrazyMomma

All of you started sleeping sideways only already or is it too early to start doing that?


----------



## Serenjay

also another person said it was recommended by midwife...

really want to offer this advice for those suffering from cramps in the calf muscle at night. I started suffering from this many weeks ago. I was waking up in agony and had sore legs the next day.

I was then recommended to drink a glass of indian tonic water every evening by my midwife. It works a treat. I haven't had cramp since. It's the quinine in the tonic that does the job.

There are a few people who think that drinking tonic water while pregnant is bad. Don't take it as a tablet supplement, but a glass of tonic water is fine. If you are at all concerned speak to your midwife.

Hope this works for you like it did for me.


----------



## Cariad_x

*waves* Can I join? All going well I'm due the 15th of October. Nobody other my OH knows (we've only been together 3 months following the father of my son upping and leaving suddenly and without warning). So this baby was very much unplanned though very much wanted!


----------



## Charmed86

I've never heard of quinine! I kinda can't wait to start feeling symptoms of pregnancy! I'm sure I'll be saying otherwise if I end up throwing up all the time! But for now it seems kind of exciting! 

Welcome Cariad :D *waves*


----------



## Serenjay

Nice welsh name Cariad welcome :)


----------



## 3boys

Krazymomma my ob always said it's safe to sleep on your tummy until it's too uncomfortable


----------



## tallybee

Hey chatties! 

Welcome cariad, congrats! 

I find it uncomfortable sleeping on my front already due to bloat!


----------



## Serenjay

omg I can imagine the pain in my boobs if I tried to lay on my tummy


----------



## Charmed86

Can I ask a really ridiculous question? Can I cause a miscarriage by eating a lot of chocolate because of the caffeine? I need to make a promise to myself to eat healthier! I will never forgive myself if I lose this baby because I keep eating junk! 

As for the sleeping on my front thing.. I always sleep on my side anyway :)


----------



## Serenjay

I have never heard of causing a mc by eating chocolate..


----------



## pink_bow

I've eaten worse in both pregnancies and been fine charmed :) x


----------



## Charmed86

Thank you, I know it sounds ridiculous! I'm panicking that something I do might hurt the baby! A friend of mine was really strict on things like chocolate because of the caffeine :(


----------



## Serenjay

some people just go OTT(ignore the friend)... enjoy your chocolate :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Very unlikely chocolate will do you any harm... even the things they advise you not to eat would need to be eaten in vast amounts before they did any real harm.

:)


----------



## GingerPanda

I've just had 3 Cadbury Creme Eggs. :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

GingerPanda said:


> I've just had 3 Cadbury Creme Eggs. :haha:

How on earth did you manage that :haha: 

one is too much :haha: Although if i could i would eat ten!


----------



## Serenjay

Im not a chocolate person.. im a savoury person.. gone off cheese with this pregnancy though..I even had a pizza with no cheese yesterday..mushroom n pineapple..mmmmm could eat it again!!


----------



## Charmed86

GingerPanda said:


> I've just had 3 Cadbury Creme Eggs. :haha:

That's got to be some sort of record! I don't think I could manage more than 2! But I've just eaten a 120g bar of chocolate! 

Funny thing, they've changed the ingredients of the Creme Egg over here in the UK so no one is eating them! :haha: 

Thank you all for your reassuring words! :blush:


----------



## GingerPanda

I am kind of regretting it now, to be honest. LOL


----------



## Charmed86

GingerPanda said:


> I am kind of regretting it now, to be honest. LOL

Me too :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

I wont buy a creme egg ever again now they have changed it to that cheap nasty gunk AND reduced the pack from 6 to 5.. WTH!!


----------



## allforthegirl

You can still have caffeine in your diet, unless told other wise. The amount of caffeine you need to consume like a pot of coffee a day for weeks to cause a mc. So enjoy your chocolate or the one cup of coffee or tea a day. I can't go off coffee completely or I would get a migraine, though pg #3 I couldn't drink coffee, made me sick, I just about died from the withdrawal. :wacko:


----------



## GingerPanda

That's a shame they changed the recipe there. It's the same now as it's ever been. They don't usually come in packs here. They're individual. They're buy 2 for $1 get one free at my Kroger.


----------



## Charmed86

Serenjay said:


> I wont buy a creme egg ever again now they have changed it to that cheap nasty gunk AND reduced the pack from 6 to 5.. WTH!!

Have you tried one? I really want to try one to see what they've done.. ButI refuse to give them money for it! :haha:


----------



## Charmed86

GingerPanda said:


> That's a shame they changed the recipe there. It's the same now as it's ever been. They don't usually come in packs here. They're individual. They're buy 2 for $1 get one free at my Kroger.

I think the recipe is now the same as it is for you, but we're used to cadbury milk chocolate on ours & apparently it's more bitter than that :( 



allforthegirl said:


> You can still have caffeine in your diet, unless told other wise. The amount of caffeine you need to consume like a pot of coffee a day for weeks to cause a mc. So enjoy your chocolate or the one cup of coffee or tea a day. I can't go off coffee completely or I would get a migraine, though pg #3 I couldn't drink coffee, made me sick, I just about died from the withdrawal. :wacko:

Thank you!! I don't drink coffee at all, I love it, but it makes me bad :( xx


----------



## Aliop

Good morning! Lots to catch up again today :) I am 6 weeks today:happydance:

I love the idea of Cadbury cream eggs but they are just too sweet for me, doesn't stop me buying one every year and testing my theory :lol: 

As for the sleeping thing, I sleep on my front/side/back, whatever is most comfy at the time. 

Anyone having any water retention? Urgh! Noticed yesterday after drinking 1.5litres of water I was barely peeing (tmi! Sorry!) and today the scale is up by 1.8kg!! Ridiculous! Cannot wait for this to sort itself out, guessing I just keep up the water?? Never really experienced it before. 

Love the baby clothes posted a few pages back:cloud9: the little white and grey suit is beyond adorable!


----------



## tallybee

I've cut down to 1 coffee in the morning then red bush tea the rest of the day but still eat chocolates! !


----------



## Serenjay

I wont give cadbury my money after they changed the chocolate.. OH did buy 3 and I pinched a tiny bit of the chocolate.. it was like a chocolate from a cheap and nasty £1 shop that sells 25 bars for £1..it was gross... I love cadbury milk chocolate the original chocolate for the creme egg.. and that one they have done is gross.. they have ruined them


----------



## GingerPanda

It's milk chocolate here. I don't like bitter chocolate. But they are no longer in my tummy. I got sick again. dance:)


----------



## tallybee

Ohhh no have they done that to all their chocolate?? or just creme eggs... I don't like creme eggs anyway but if they've changed ALL their chocolate to nasty stuff then we're doomed!!!


----------



## Serenjay

Just the creme eggs... so far

GP I dont need to be pregnant to vomit after a few creme eggs lol :haha:


----------



## Charmed86

I think when Cadbury was bought out, the new company (Kraft?) Had to sign a contract saying they wouldn't change the recipe of the Cadbury dairy milk chocolate.. they've said they were ok to change the creme egg choc as it was never advertised as having dairy milk! Naughty!

My stomach is really upset this evening :( Possibly the junk food! Possibly pregnancy related?


----------



## Serenjay

I have been sticking to bread based things to help settle my stomach... I had beans on toast yesterday for tea and spaghetti on toast today for tea.. it helps me.. most other items make me gag..

Yeah kraft have been Krafty!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Charmed there's a page on the nhs website about recommended caffeine intake during pregnancy. It lists the average amount of caffeine in foods/drinks. Worth a look if you want to keep under the recommended limit. I love my two cups of coffee every day  

Been a bit vaguely queasy but nothing too drastic. Yet!! I am hoping for a bit of puking though if I'm honest :haha:


----------



## tallybee

Krafty buggers :rofl:

Bread is good but I need to have whole grain x


----------



## apreslaube

I've been sleeping on my side with a body pillow. Haven't slept through the night for 2 weeks. It's so annoying! I've had this weird thing when I stretch and yawn I get an abdominal pain. Kind of feels like I stretch too far? 

For named - a girl will be Anastasia Paige. That one was picked about 15 years ago so we are set with that. For a boy we are liking Arthur Holland but it might change.


----------



## allforthegirl

Lindt chocolate has ruined all other chocolate for me. I now can't have anything but Lindt lol. My favourite ones is the milk chocolate truffles with white chocolate centre. Mmmmm now I need to go find some. 

I feel absolutely horrible. I'm getting one nasty cold and not sleeping at night is not helping. I am getting such a horrible headache and my nose is so stuffed and running, oh and he roof of my mouth is itchy. Ugh. 

On the bright side went to my Dr for my first prenatal. Sent my referral to my OB, have my blood rec and my first u/s rec put in. Though I am sure I will have one sooner than 12 weeks but will wait to see my OB first.


----------



## tallybee

Mmmmm Lindt :munch:

Aftg sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish. I hope it improves soon x

Apreslaube I get that when stretching too! Strange. Lovely girl name btw :cloud9:


----------



## 3boys

They have changed the creme egg recipe??? Nooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charmed86

3boys said:


> They have changed the creme egg recipe??? Nooooo!!!!!!!!!

How did you not hear about it? I'm pretty sure it was even in the newspapers :haha: There was outrage! 

When did everyone stop taking hpts? DH says don't take one now until Tuesday, but I kinda want to check that I'm still pregnant.. is that daft? I think I'll feel better once Tuesday has been & gone, once I'm past 4wks basically! 

Time for bed for me! Up bright and early to fix some fencing in the garden with DH.. we've got a home visit from the rspca to rehome a dog! I can't wait :D


----------



## Serenjay

Lindt oh yes... that has to be the nicest ever...

My breast pain seems to be severe at night... then my nausea kicks in... what's that about? Only pain when I touch them in the day but so painful they feel on fire at night.. and this nausea is so bad im just sipping water.. can't even face a ginger biscuit or a cracker.

I stopped 15dpo I had these tests and as they got darker every 2 days starting at 9dpo I thought thats it im pregnant...no more tests.. it would drive me insane.
 



Attached Files:







jantests.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Serenjay

I can taste blood in my mouth.. but im not bleeding :(


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome newbies!

Great to see you back 3boys!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend &#128522;


----------



## GingerPanda

Serenjay, that's a normal symptom but gross. :sick:


I feel like a bloated whale!


----------



## tallybee

Omg the bloat is doing my head in I look five months gone already pmsl


----------



## allforthegirl

Omg I am so freaking tired but I can't sleep. I know I need to sleep, but me eyes feel very wide open. I may have to bring out a book to fall asleep. I haven't done that for a long time.


----------



## tallybee

allforthegirl said:


> Omg I am so freaking tired but I can't sleep. I know I need to sleep, but me eyes feel very wide open. I may have to bring out a book to fall asleep. I haven't done that for a long time.

:hugs: crap init xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm run out of frers, so my last one was at 14dpo. I do have some ic's left though, so I'm still testing with them for now.

I'm definitely loving the carbs right now! Bread, potatoes, rice, pasta!


----------



## Aliop

tallybee said:


> Omg the bloat is doing my head in I look five months gone already pmsl

LOL so do I! Seriously thinking of cracking out the maternity shorts :wacko: I'm rolling my waistbands down at home which looks very unattractive :blush:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I stopped testing at 4+4, which was when the test line got as dark as the control line. I'm not doing anymore now, it can't help me. 

Oh my god lindt!! The only choccy worth eating


----------



## tallybee

I want lindt lindor now lol.also thorntons chocolates. Mmmmm.

Boob tenderness kept me awake at night. Dreams about squirting milk :rofl:

Yawn


----------



## tallybee

Also stopped testing. Did that digital on Thursday and got 3+ so no point doing any more. Should give away the last 2 superdrug ones.


----------



## Serenjay

I stopped at 15dpo (testing) 31 dpo today :)


----------



## tallybee

I have no idea how many dpo I am????


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think 21?


----------



## 3boys

I stopped testing when I went for bloods as I was driving myself crazy lol. The stretching pain you are talking about is caused by a hormone called relaxin it allows all muscles to stretch so that our bellies can grow but we need to be careful as it's much easier to hurt ourselves I really hurt my back on my first pregnancy because of it couldn't get out of bed had to get hubby to come home from work and bring me to doctor.


----------



## tallybee

Lil_Pixie said:


> I think 21?

Is that just LMP minus 2 weeks? I've no idea lol my cycles are short usually 26/27 days and the last time we :sex: was CD10. Also my tests have been strong since nearly a week before AF due and digitals reading ahead of dates which makes me think I may have ovulated early but who knows.



3boys said:


> I stopped testing when I went for bloods as I was driving myself crazy lol. The stretching pain you are talking about is caused by a hormone called relaxin it allows all muscles to stretch so that our bellies can grow but we need to be careful as it's much easier to hurt ourselves I really hurt my back on my first pregnancy because of it couldn't get out of bed had to get hubby to come home from work and bring me to doctor.

Ouch sounds painful hun. I knew about the relaxin thing but didn't think it would be so major this early. Bodies are amazing :)


----------



## Serenjay

I used to ov cd 14/15 this cycle I ov on cd 11... some ov on cd 18.. we are all different.. unless you do opks.. temp..saliva etc you wont really know for certain


----------



## tallybee

I guess it's impossible to know unless you're tracking cycles closely eh x


----------



## allforthegirl

and just because you know when you O we all can have implantation on different days, which may affect the edd, but not by a whole bunch. So Just go the LMP and once you have a scan it may or may not change. 

Well I thankfully got a bit more sleep than the night before but I still feel horrible. I don't normally get sick...so I blame my little bug. LOL But I will endure this cold to hold bug in my arms. :cloud9: 

Anyone else hit the bliss of pg yet? I think I have. Yesterdays apt really made it real for me and I couldn't be happier. I am really loving it. Time is going way faster for me than last time, as I am not obsessing like it did. Now lets just hope I can enjoy this pg a little longer before it is evident I am pg, and have to tell everyone and hear their nonsense about being pg again....blah blah blah.....


----------



## Serenjay

This pregnancy is feeling like it is going way faster than my 7 loss ones as I am in work fulltime not stressing over it... and there are appointments coming up that seem to be coming really quick.. when I first made my scan for 9th feb I thought OMG thats ages away.. its now in 2 days and that time has gone quick.. all being well on Monday I am hoping it flies by to my midwife appt on Saturday (valentines day how sweet) now I dont have to buy him a gift.. he will be happy with a baby :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Excited for your scan, Serenjay!


I've been awake 20 minutes and already dry-heaved into the sink twice. Today will be glorious! :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

nervous as hell!!!

nice one GP... lol I am trying soda water.. been told that helps with ms


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

glad for everyone that has apps and scans soon :) bit jealous though... my first appointment isn't even going to be this month... :( 

so it feels really slow for me tbh.


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> glad for everyone that has apps and scans soon :) bit jealous though... my first appointment isn't even going to be this month... :(
> 
> so it feels really slow for me tbh.

same here hun seems ages x


----------



## Natasha2605

tallybee said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad for everyone that has apps and scans soon :) bit jealous though... my first appointment isn't even going to be this month... :(
> 
> so it feels really slow for me tbh.
> 
> same here hun seems ages xClick to expand...

Same with me too. 

Hope everyone's doing well. Was out today with the girls are they chose a nice blanket and sleep suit for baby :) they're so excited bless them. 

I got a clear blue digi to do in the morning. One of the ones that estimates how many weeks you are. Promised OH I'll do no more tests are it


----------



## Natasha2605

I can't get my head around all this dating stuff and it's driving me crazy. Hoping some of you ladies that know more about conception might be able to help me out. 

Right so - I had my last period ROUGHLY dec 23rd ish. There was a lot going on with Christmas etc so I can't really remember exact dates. 

I had the conception implant removed on January 8th

Since then we did the deed approx every second day. 

I got my bfp on 2nd Feb. 

So is there anyway of me attempting to work out dates better than I have? Going by my last period like you would usually I could be 6 weeks but I presumed not cause I had the implant in for another two weeks after? Is that how it works?

Would you say the 4 weeks (potentially 3) is probably Accurate?

It's really driving me crazy not knowing. I've been on conception calculators etc but I've no idea.


----------



## Tink1o5

I've been up for 50 minutes and have been getting caught up on all that I missed! 

Sorry I have been mia, with all that has been going on with me I've taken a step back from bnb to help with my stress. I will update you all though. I started getting hcg beta done last week on thursday. On Sunday I started spotting and with the cramping on the right side decided to go to the er. They were concerned about ectopic because the could see nothing in the uterus and I had some free flowing blood in the adnexa and blood in the endometrial canal. On Wednesday on had an appt with my ob. They did another hcg and ultrasound. The ultrasound was still concerning for them so they brought me back in yesterday for another ultrasound. On this ultrasound they said there was less blood in the endometrium and they saw a gestational sac. So things were looking better. I go back again Monday for another ultrasound. They said I will keep getting ultrasounds until we see a heartbeat And rule out ectopic.

Thursday (first hcg) -32
Saturday - 87
Monday (er visit) - 172
Wednesday (ob appt) -713

Sorry for the novel just wanted to update you ladies and let u know I'm still around. Also should add the only symptom I have is sore nips, and cramps (if those are considered a symptom )

Hope you all are doing wonderful and everything is going smoothly for you all.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sorry natasha, I've never used any kind of contraception (besides condoms) so I have less than no clue. I guess what you need to find out is how long after having the implant removed you would typically ovulate? But I bet that varies so maybe you'll have to wait till you have a scan? 

Tink that's so stressful :hugs: the numbers look to be going up nicely though. And it's great that they found a sac in the right place. When is your next scan?


----------



## Natasha2605

Lil_Pixie said:


> Sorry natasha, I've never used any kind of contraception (besides condoms) so I have less than no clue. I guess what you need to find out is how long after having the implant removed you would typically ovulate? But I bet that varies so maybe you'll have to wait till you have a scan?
> 
> Tink that's so stressful :hugs: the numbers look to be going up nicely though. And it's great that they found a sac in the right place. When is your next scan?

I've no idea cause I had the implant in for nearly three years and only had a period every three months on it. I got my bfp 25 days after my implant came out. Does it take 2 weeks after conception roughly for it to show on a test? Think that's what I read somewhere. It's all so confusing but driving me mad not knowing if i could potentially be closer to six weeks or as little as three. 

Thanks for your thoughts thoughts tho :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Lil_Pixie said:


> Sorry natasha, I've never used any kind of contraception (besides condoms) so I have less than no clue. I guess what you need to find out is how long after having the implant removed you would typically ovulate? But I bet that varies so maybe you'll have to wait till you have a scan?
> 
> Tink that's so stressful :hugs: the numbers look to be going up nicely though. And it's great that they found a sac in the right place. When is your next scan?


My next scan is monday. They are hoping to see the gestational sac get bigger


----------



## ClaireJ23

Natasha2605 said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry natasha, I've never used any kind of contraception (besides condoms) so I have less than no clue. I guess what you need to find out is how long after having the implant removed you would typically ovulate? But I bet that varies so maybe you'll have to wait till you have a scan?
> 
> Tink that's so stressful :hugs: the numbers look to be going up nicely though. And it's great that they found a sac in the right place. When is your next scan?
> 
> I've no idea cause I had the implant in for nearly three years and only had a period every three months on it. I got my bfp 25 days after my implant came out. Does it take 2 weeks after conception roughly for it to show on a test? Think that's what I read somewhere. It's all so confusing but driving me mad not knowing if i could potentially be closer to six weeks or as little as three.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts thoughts tho :)Click to expand...

That is confusing. 3-6 weeks is a wide range, I would have thought the CB digital could give you a better idea which week you were in as it gives readings of either 1-2 (3-4 weeks), 2-3 (4-5 weeks) and 3+ (5+ weeks).


----------



## Serenjay

Welcome back Tink :) glad all is going well for you with the sac and numbers..I have my 1st scan monday.

I have just come back from the pharmacy.. the past 3 evenings/nights my feet-ankles have been itching like crazy!!! he said it seems to be pregnancy hormones and has it spread? I said yes so he told me to buy E45 itch releif and put it in the fridge and put cold things on my feet/legs and it will help as I cant take antihistamines unless I see a Dr.. if it gets worse I have to see my gp... itch itch itch!!!


----------



## Natasha2605

ClaireJ23 said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry natasha, I've never used any kind of contraception (besides condoms) so I have less than no clue. I guess what you need to find out is how long after having the implant removed you would typically ovulate? But I bet that varies so maybe you'll have to wait till you have a scan?
> 
> Tink that's so stressful :hugs: the numbers look to be going up nicely though. And it's great that they found a sac in the right place. When is your next scan?
> 
> I've no idea cause I had the implant in for nearly three years and only had a period every three months on it. I got my bfp 25 days after my implant came out. Does it take 2 weeks after conception roughly for it to show on a test? Think that's what I read somewhere. It's all so confusing but driving me mad not knowing if i could potentially be closer to six weeks or as little as three.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts thoughts tho :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is confusing. 3-6 weeks is a wide range, I would have thought the CB digital could give you a better idea which week you were in as it gives readings of either 1-2 (3-4 weeks), 2-3 (4-5 weeks) and 3+ (5+ weeks).Click to expand...

I know, right! 

I'm doing the clear blue digi in the morning with the same thought process of making the weeks clearer.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Natasha2605 said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry natasha, I've never used any kind of contraception (besides condoms) so I have less than no clue. I guess what you need to find out is how long after having the implant removed you would typically ovulate? But I bet that varies so maybe you'll have to wait till you have a scan?
> 
> Tink that's so stressful :hugs: the numbers look to be going up nicely though. And it's great that they found a sac in the right place. When is your next scan?
> 
> I've no idea cause I had the implant in for nearly three years and only had a period every three months on it. I got my bfp 25 days after my implant came out. Does it take 2 weeks after conception roughly for it to show on a test? Think that's what I read somewhere. It's all so confusing but driving me mad not knowing if i could potentially be closer to six weeks or as little as three.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts thoughts tho :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is confusing. 3-6 weeks is a wide range, I would have thought the CB digital could give you a better idea which week you were in as it gives readings of either 1-2 (3-4 weeks), 2-3 (4-5 weeks) and 3+ (5+ weeks).Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right!
> 
> I'm doing the clear blue digi in the morning with the same thought process of making the weeks clearer.Click to expand...


That's good then. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## brittbrat850

I'm confused on my dates as well. I stopped birth control in November and had a period like I was supposed to. Then again, 2 weeks late on December 27. Got a light positive on Jan 30. According to LMP, I would be due earlier, but I would have gotten a positive way sooner as well. Thinking I ovulated around the 21st but I really have no clue. Hopefully, my appt on monday can give me some insight.

I'm feeling pretty good. Last night, I was so nauseous that I ate dinner 2 hours later than everyone else. This bloating though! How long am I going to be able to keep this one a secret? I know you show sooner with consecutive children.


----------



## tallybee

Tink i am glad things have been looking hopeful, fingers crossed that continues with next scan :hugs:

Natasha I hope the digi sheds some light on your dates, I have no idea how else to count it until scan. I'm lucky I came off Pill and went right into normal cycles and conceived in the second cycle so can go by LMP easily. Still confused though lol! 

Britt I hope your appt sheds some light for you too. 

As for me - I am absolutely, utterly exhausted, doing the smallest of things exhausts me! Very annoying, there's so much to do!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've just trawled through to find my old pg journal from 2011, just to see when my ms started when I was having Xander. It kicked in full force around 5+6. I really hope I'm sinking into pokey misery by Friday :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Lil_Pixie said:


> I've just trawled through to find my old pg journal from 2011, just to see when my ms started when I was having Xander. It kicked in full force around 5+6. I really hope I'm sinking into pokey misery by Friday :haha:

Wishing for morning sicknrss?!? It's amazing what we'd happily take for some extra reassurance Eh :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Haha yep! 

Remind me of this if my mardying next weekend :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Haha I'm sure we will. 

I take bouts of nausea for an hour here and there through the day. Usually an hour in the morning, hour in afternoon and hour at night. Hate feeling sick :(

But the thought of actually being sick makes me feel sad lol. All that wasted food :(


----------



## apreslaube

I've been itching like crazy. I have skin allergies so I itch very now and again. I gave in last night and took a claritin after looking it up and it saying it's a safe antihistamine. It's scary to take anything but it looked ok. ..


----------



## mummystheword

Hi ladies, may I join you? I am due on October 11th (my unofficial date) and found out last Sunday. This is our 2nd baby, DS is 3yrs and will be 4 in September. Lovely to meet you all :)


----------



## cheree89

I found another test in the cubbord. I took it and the control line was really light because the test line stole the dye LOL. Pretty pleased.

Are any of you doing genetic testing? I am doing the panorama test at 9-10 weeks. I've never done one of the DNA tests before. With my 2 boys I always had the quad screen with the NT test.


----------



## allforthegirl

cheree89 said:


> I found another test in the cubbord. I took it and the control line was really light because the test line stole the dye LOL. Pretty pleased.
> 
> Are any of you doing genetic testing? I am doing the panorama test at 9-10 weeks. I've never done one of the DNA tests before. With my 2 boys I always had the quad screen with the NT test.

I really want to do that test. But I am not sure if it used here yet. At the begining stages here in Canada. But if my Dr says we can I'm jumping all over it. Maybe we can find out what we are having before 20 weeks


----------



## cheree89

allforthegirl said:


> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> I found another test in the cubbord. I took it and the control line was really light because the test line stole the dye LOL. Pretty pleased.
> 
> Are any of you doing genetic testing? I am doing the panorama test at 9-10 weeks. I've never done one of the DNA tests before. With my 2 boys I always had the quad screen with the NT test.
> 
> I really want to do that test. But I am not sure if it used here yet. At the begining stages here in Canada. But if my Dr says we can I'm jumping all over it. Maybe we can find out what we are having before 20 weeksClick to expand...

My current insurance doesn't cover any genetic test, but supposedly the test developer or lab is covering costs after the deductible is met. the insurance where I used to work always covered genetic testing so I was surprised this time.

I still don't know if we are going to find out gender. I just love the surprise.


----------



## allforthegirl

cheree89 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> I found another test in the cubbord. I took it and the control line was really light because the test line stole the dye LOL. Pretty pleased.
> 
> Are any of you doing genetic testing? I am doing the panorama test at 9-10 weeks. I've never done one of the DNA tests before. With my 2 boys I always had the quad screen with the NT test.
> 
> I really want to do that test. But I am not sure if it used here yet. At the begining stages here in Canada. But if my Dr says we can I'm jumping all over it. Maybe we can find out what we are having before 20 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> My current insurance doesn't cover any genetic test, but supposedly the test developer or lab is covering costs after the deductible is met. the insurance where I used to work always covered genetic testing so I was surprised this time.
> 
> I still don't know if we are going to find out gender. I just love the surprise.Click to expand...

I found out with all of my boys. So I couldn't not find out this time. I want to go shopping for girly things hahaha :haha: I comend you for having the strength to wait it out. Maybe if I had a mix then I would just leave it. Actually I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be finding out lol.


----------



## cheree89

Are all of your kiddos boys?


----------



## cheree89

I am a little afraid of not enjoying the pregnancy as much if I found out it was a boy. If I wait until he or she is born I will have a newborn to love so it wouldn't matter boy or girl.


----------



## allforthegirl

cheree89 said:



> Are all of your kiddos boys?

Yes I have 5 boys. Lol


----------



## Neraida

Hi girls. I am new here. I had my IVF in January and got a +Betatest on 4.2 my number was 105. Can I join YOU. ?? Unoficcial due date 15.10

I am 36 and can't beleive IT!!! . I Hope we all have wonderful pregnancies and send my best wishes for healthy babies.

My doctor doesn't want to repeat other Beta test but he wants me to visit him in ten days . Till then I think I will be eating my fingers :brat::brat:

I had some symptoms a few days before my Beta. Particulary I began to have a really weird taste in my mouth 6DPO and 7 DPO I started having Nausia also my Boobs are now reallyhuge. Till today I some times have these symptoms (nausia, weird taste) but are mild and do not appear every day.


----------



## cheree89

Congrats! Was it your first go with IVF?


----------



## cheree89

allforthegirl said:


> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> Are all of your kiddos boys?
> 
> Yes I have 5 boys. LolClick to expand...

Hopefully we will get girls. I don't think I'll feel too sad if it is a boy though. I like all the boy stuff. I think I am probably a better boy mom than girl mom lol.


----------



## Neraida

cheree89 said:


> Congrats! Was it your first go with IVF?

Thank you !!!! 
Yes it was. I was really scared....... I still do, cause I'm not so young like other girls and was afraid.
I feel really lucky and blessed and wish all women trying to conceive finally reach their dream for a healthy baby.


----------



## Aliop

Neraida said:


> Hi girls. I am new here. I had my IVF in January and got a +Betatest on 4.2 my number was 105. Can I join YOU. ?? Unoficcial due date 15.10
> 
> I am 36 and can't beleive IT!!! . I Hope we all have wonderful pregnancies and send my best wishes for healthy babies.
> 
> My doctor doesn't want to repeat other Beta test but he wants me to visit him in ten days . Till then I think I will be eating my fingers :brat::brat:
> 
> I had some symptoms a few days before my Beta. Particulary I began to have a really weird taste in my mouth 6DPO and 7 DPO I started having Nausia also my Boobs are now reallyhuge. Till today I some times have these symptoms (nausia, weird taste) but are mild and do not appear every day.

 Congratulations!! Hopefully the next 10 days fly by for you!


----------



## Aliop

I know it's super super early to be thinking about nurseries but has anybody been daydreaming yet? 

I've had a Guess How Much I Love You themed nursery for all my first three and whilst I do still love it I am daydreaming about a fresh white and yellow with accents of grey nursery. Thinking very minimalist and a bit funky LOL our nursery at the moment is my two year olds room and has dark timber furniture with pale blue. Thinking he can keep that room and baby can go in our spare room (we built new house 18 months ago so it's a basically blank canvas).


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I only have a two bedroom house so baby will be sharing with big Brother. I'm not bothering with matching nursery bedding again. We couldn't use the blanket till xander was 1 anyway, and by then we had a little sense of what he liked.

Congrats and welcome neraida. As a ltttcer I love love love seeing ivf mummies get their bfps :dance:


----------



## Natasha2605

I just did the clear blue digi and got pregnant 1-2 which is 3-4 weeks? So I think I'll keep my ticker how it is and just be prepared to go back a few days or so at scan?

Has everyone stopped doing tests? I feel like I need to do more to to checking. I don't have any more now though!


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations and welcome to everyone who has popped by to say hello :)

I went to bed with my usual 11pm nausea and have woken up with it. :( hope it passes soon.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I stopped testing when my lines got as dark as the control line. When I was having Xander I did one more test just to make sure at 8w and it was so faint I completely freaked out. I wanted to see some progression because I was worried about a chemical. Now I'm done. Plus I only have one ic left and I'm skint :dohh:


----------



## Aliop

Natasha2605 said:


> I just did the clear blue digi and got pregnant 1-2 which is 3-4 weeks? So I think I'll keep my ticker how it is and just be prepared to go back a few days or so at scan?
> 
> Has everyone stopped doing tests? I feel like I need to do more to to checking. I don't have any more now though!

I was still doing them up until last week as I had a heap of IC, the lines were all over the place in terms of darkness so I've given up. Must admit I've never done a digital test so I've been so tempted to buy one of those!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Hi ladies I've been hovering about this forum for a wee while now and seeking some excellent advice. We found out I was pregnant on Thursday and by working it out I'm due October 11th, it was quite a surprise so is now sinking in a little. This will be a super busy pregnancy for us I know as we are going to start and extension on our house in march and I have lots of university work to do too! Not ideally how I would've wanted this time to go so I'm a little worried- but just praying so healthiness and strength to get through these next few months and looking forward to having. And giving some support on here :) I will fix my profile as it's a bit dull! I have my initial appointment with my gp on Tuesday, hoping everything will be ok!


----------



## Charmed86

Aw, man, these cramps are really making me worry! I know its completely normal, but every time I get cramps, I think AF is on her horrid way! It doesn't help that she's still technically due on Tuesday, hopefully I'll feel better after that! It all just seems so surreal, I can't believe I'm pregnant! We all are! I never thought it would happen! :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> Haha I'm sure we will.
> 
> I take bouts of nausea for an hour here and there through the day. Usually an hour in the morning, hour in afternoon and hour at night. Hate feeling sick :(
> 
> But the thought of actually being sick makes me feel sad lol. All that wasted food :(

Lol I'm the same I hate seeing it go to waste... All that good nutrition literally down the toilet!! 



apreslaube said:


> I've been itching like crazy. I have skin allergies so I itch very now and again. I gave in last night and took a claritin after looking it up and it saying it's a safe antihistamine. It's scary to take anything but it looked ok. ..

I'm sure it will be fine hun I don't blame you for needing some relief xx



mummystheword said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? I am due on October 11th (my unofficial date) and found out last Sunday. This is our 2nd baby, DS is 3yrs and will be 4 in September. Lovely to meet you all :)

Hi and welcome along! Congratulations! 



cheree89 said:


> I found another test in the cubbord. I took it and the control line was really light because the test line stole the dye LOL. Pretty pleased.
> 
> Are any of you doing genetic testing? I am doing the panorama test at 9-10 weeks. I've never done one of the DNA tests before. With my 2 boys I always had the quad screen with the NT test.

Hee that's about as positive as it'll get :D



Neraida said:


> Hi girls. I am new here. I had my IVF in January and got a +Betatest on 4.2 my number was 105. Can I join YOU. ?? Unoficcial due date 15.10
> 
> I am 36 and can't beleive IT!!! . I Hope we all have wonderful pregnancies and send my best wishes for healthy babies.
> 
> My doctor doesn't want to repeat other Beta test but he wants me to visit him in ten days . Till then I think I will be eating my fingers :brat::brat:
> 
> I had some symptoms a few days before my Beta. Particulary I began to have a really weird taste in my mouth 6DPO and 7 DPO I started having Nausia also my Boobs are now reallyhuge. Till today I some times have these symptoms (nausia, weird taste) but are mild and do not appear every day.

Hey huge congrats! Glad to see you here. I'll join you with the Boob symptoms! !



Natasha2605 said:


> I just did the clear blue digi and got pregnant 1-2 which is 3-4 weeks? So I think I'll keep my ticker how it is and just be prepared to go back a few days or so at scan?
> 
> Has everyone stopped doing tests? I feel like I need to do more to to checking. I don't have any more now though!

That sounds about right yeah hun I've stopped now after getting 3+ on Thursday x



Sunshine Star said:


> Hi ladies I've been hovering about this forum for a wee while now and seeking some excellent advice. We found out I was pregnant on Thursday and by working it out I'm due October 11th, it was quite a surprise so is now sinking in a little. This will be a super busy pregnancy for us I know as we are going to start and extension on our house in march and I have lots of university work to do too! Not ideally how I would've wanted this time to go so I'm a little worried- but just praying so healthiness and strength to get through these next few months and looking forward to having. And giving some support on here :) I will fix my profile as it's a bit dull! I have my initial appointment with my gp on Tuesday, hoping everything will be ok!

Congrats hun all the best! I also have loads of uni work and need to finish loft conversion to have enough space for everyone so loads to do! We can do it though!!

When will my boobs stop growing lol!!


----------



## tallybee

Charmed86 said:


> Aw, man, these cramps are really making me worry! I know its completely normal, but every time I get cramps, I think AF is on her horrid way! It doesn't help that she's still technically due on Tuesday, hopefully I'll feel better after that! It all just seems so surreal, I can't believe I'm pregnant! We all are! I never thought it would happen! :hugs:

:hugs: nasty init, you're right though it does feel better after the af is overdue and not been. Hang in there xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't mind cramps but when they get very like af it's really horrible :hugs: you'll feel a bit better on Tuesday, but lots and lots of people wouldn't get a bfp so early, so I think that it showing up on a test so soon is a great sign! 

Welcome sunshine, and congratulations! I think sometimes pregnancy is a bit easier when your so busy, in that there's less time to fret about things. I moved house when we were having X and I was really good! I found that nesting kicked in early and I got real joy out of getting things organised (something I hoped would continue but nope! I never put anything in the same place twice :dohh: )


----------



## tallybee

Glad to see I'm not alone in being disorganised lol I would love to be better at it but the rest of the household unorganises anything I get organised so I give up!


----------



## apreslaube

Oh my Lord. So ou downstairs flooded today while I was at work. Not a ton of wate but enough tto be bad. So the people came to take care of it. I got home and the people that were cleaning up and drying the place started to use some disinfectant which is of course important. I smelled it and was like oh god. I went downstairs and basically told them what is that, I'm pregnant. The guy was like oh no I'm sorry we will clean it up. So they rinsed the disinfectant. Our downstairs is halfway underground like a basement and with the snow melting we couldn'topen tthe windows down there. I opened some upstairs. Anyway I don't know exactly what they used but I have been so terrified that breathing in that stuff will cause a miscarriage or something. I mean the smell was horrible though I know right now I have a heightened sense of smell. I had to breathe through the window for about 15 minutes cause I was having a bit of asthma type issue from it. Am I going to be ok? Will our baby be ok? How soon would it affect me if it is going to?


----------



## ClaireJ23

cheree89 said:


> I found another test in the cubbord. I took it and the control line was really light because the test line stole the dye LOL. Pretty pleased.
> 
> Are any of you doing genetic testing? I am doing the panorama test at 9-10 weeks. I've never done one of the DNA tests before. With my 2 boys I always had the quad screen with the NT test.

We did the Harmony test last time and will be taking it again this time. It is n´t available on the NHS yet and the most reasonable package I could find at a Harley Street Clinic was 400 pounds including 10-week and 12-week ultrasound scans.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Aliop said:


> I know it's super super early to be thinking about nurseries but has anybody been daydreaming yet?
> 
> I've had a Guess How Much I Love You themed nursery for all my first three and whilst I do still love it I am daydreaming about a fresh white and yellow with accents of grey nursery. Thinking very minimalist and a bit funky LOL our nursery at the moment is my two year olds room and has dark timber furniture with pale blue. Thinking he can keep that room and baby can go in our spare room (we built new house 18 months ago so it's a basically blank canvas).

A Guess How Much I Love You themed nursery sounds absolutely lovely.


----------



## ClaireJ23

This is the package that we´re probably going to book. It´s quite reasonable as only a few places were doing Harmony last time and they were charging 500. 


Special package for Harmony test (10 weeks): £400

Includes viability scan and harmony test at 10 weeks and nuchal test at 12 weeks. It also includes CVS if the harmony test suggests that the fetus has trisomy 21, 18 or 13.
- In twin pregnancies the cost is £450

www.fetalmedicine.com


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello to the new ladies! And congrats Neraida, so pleased IVF worked for you.

I'm in my thirties now and definitely feeling the time pressure a little!

Cramps are very scary aren't they? I had lots around the time AF was due but still have them. Starting to get a bit sick now too, I can't wait to feel properly sick, I'm so excited and feeling so grateful to be pregnant!

Hope everyone is feeling well, this thread sure does move fast!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

apreslaube said:


> Oh my Lord. So ou downstairs flooded today while I was at work. Not a ton of wate but enough tto be bad. So the people came to take care of it. I got home and the people that were cleaning up and drying the place started to use some disinfectant which is of course important. I smelled it and was like oh god. I went downstairs and basically told them what is that, I'm pregnant. The guy was like oh no I'm sorry we will clean it up. So they rinsed the disinfectant. Our downstairs is halfway underground like a basement and with the snow melting we couldn'topen tthe windows down there. I opened some upstairs. Anyway I don't know exactly what they used but I have been so terrified that breathing in that stuff will cause a miscarriage or something. I mean the smell was horrible though I know right now I have a heightened sense of smell. I had to breathe through the window for about 15 minutes cause I was having a bit of asthma type issue from it. Am I going to be ok? Will our baby be ok? How soon would it affect me if it is going to?

:hugs: I would have thought you would only be at risk (If whatever they were using even carried a risk) if you were exposed to fumes often like if it was part of your work. Try not to fret. I had a serious addiction to cleaning products in my last pregnancy and if I'm totally honest I never even considered that it might be a problem :dohh: but since I made 9lb 15oz of perfection I'd say it was fine :haha: 

I was scrubbing/bleaching/disinfecting things so often by fingers cracked and bled. 

If your terribly worried find out exactly what the product was and maybe do a little research?


----------



## Serenjay

Still on wee watch.. managed to get to 6 weeks today :) Scan tomorrow xx


----------



## 3boys

Tink I hope you get some answers. 

Natasha if I went my lmp I would be much further on my lmp was 15 december. You can get a positive hpt roughly anytime from 9dpo.


----------



## Serenjay

I got my 1st bfp with this pregnancy at 9dpo


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow so much to reply to , I'm sorry if missed anyone. :flower:

First of all welcome and Congrats to all the new momma's. :hi:

My newest lo will be sleeping with us. Hopefully Z will be ready for a big boy bed by then as he is sleeping in our room now. Transitioning him to crib at the moment. So there will be no nursery with fancy decorations lol. I will only buy new bedding when we find out we are having a girl. 

Cramps are crappy. I had a bunch really bad just after af was due and they come and go all day everyday since. I try to be thankful a growing baby instead of worrying. For me it is helping me relax a bit more. 

AFM I still seem to have the odd spotting. So wonder how long it will last. It has been dark brown the last couple times so I am glad it is almost completely over. Just very annoying.


----------



## Serenjay

some people say the brown is old from implantation so hopefully that will stop soon :)

I had really bad cramping around time AF was due.. but I have not had them the past week... hope mine is still growingx


----------



## allforthegirl

Serenjay said:


> some people say the brown is old from implantation so hopefully that will stop soon :)
> 
> I had really bad cramping around time AF was due.. but I have not had them the past week... hope mine is still growingx

I think it is very fair to say we all have different symptoms. So I'm sure you are just fine. :thumbup: I very mild cramping until 4 weeks 6days, then it was a lot stronger. Last time I had more uncomfortable cramping, so I will take this :flower:

I would have said implantation too, but mine showed up late for that. What I have found (other than the obvious negative things) that it very could be blood our uterus no longer needed, or the cervix. I had a slight bleed around 9-10 weeks with my last pg and everything was fine. I had more red blood that time. This time was very pale pink and brown, which from the sounds of it totally normal. :happydance: I am just trying to find the blessing in every day I am still pg. :winkwink: It is just gross.


----------



## pink_bow

I've not had any cramping yet just the major nausea. So similar to my pregnancy with DD. Living off crisps and Lucuzade again. 

Who is going to find out the gender? I've just been working out the dates of when ill be able to book a private scan :)


----------



## Serenjay

I was having nausea and I was sick on 3 occasions.. but now I am sipping bitter lemon..drinking water... and nibbling on snacks in between careful meals I am a lot better.. but the bitter lemon has helped me lots.

I am not finding out this time.


----------



## pink_bow

I might have to try bitter lemon. Anything to help!


----------



## Charmed86

I got my bfp at 9dpo too! It was pretty dark for only 9dpo, I was expecting a faint line.. well, I was expecting a bfn if I'm completely honest! My tests are getting darker & I'm now 12dpo, I think. My last lmp was Dec 10! 

We'll definitely be finding out the gender :D Hubby hates not knowing things & I would love to buy gender specific clothes.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We'll be finding out, but not till the 20 week scan. I was so so sure we would have a girl last time that I think I'd have struggled to make friends with Xander if we hadn't found out. I didn't even particularly want a girl, I just had 3 nephews and 11 nieces so I thought it was kind of inevitable. So much so that I let dh have free rein over boys names :dohh:


----------



## Natasha2605

We will also be finding out. I think I'll book a 16 week private scan so I can have my girls with us. Although I'm scared they'll cry if it's not a girl. They're so set on a sister. 

How's everyone's day been?


----------



## Serenjay

Im even going to avoid the 4D scan in case we accidentally see what it is.


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm not finding out either :)


----------



## Serenjay

I really want to find out at the Birth.. so exciting!!! :D


----------



## cheree89

We didn't find out with either of our boys and it was so fun. I am torn about finding out with this one, but am leaning toward not finding out.


----------



## tallybee

I didn't find out gender till births with either before but really want to with this one and oh is happy if I'm happy :D


----------



## Serenjay

I have my 1st scan tomorrow... does anyone else feel like this??? I think I am going to go there and they tell me.. "You're not pregnant" there is nothing there...

That is what I have visions of :(


----------



## Mrs Mel

I can definitely see the appeal for both finding out early and waiting!

The surprise at birth was so fun last time and also I'm such a shopaholic it's probably safer for me not to know ;)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yes Serenjay, I know what you mean. Other than the pregnancy test there's nothing else to go on! 
Best of luck for tomorrow, I'm sure all will be fine.


----------



## Serenjay

Thank you Mel

Yeah I am having awful nausea too.. it comes in waves.. along with pain in boobs coming in waves xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

We can't decide either.... really torn!


----------



## 3boys

I won't be finding our sex this time round.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have had that worry too, but I dont want to manifest that in the least, so I am pushing out that worry. 

I have been holding back tears like crazy. :cry: Oh and sooo irritable too. I will take this instead of nausea. That and I am exhausted and it is only 9:40 am. Doesn't help my LO was up at 6am.:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## apreslaube

We will be finding out :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yep I really felt like that when we were for Xander's 12 week scan. That really is an irrational fear though :hugs: your definitely pregnant!! 

Urgh. Doing a stupid workbook for an NVQ I signed up for. It's seriously torture. Why I thought doing an NVQ on top of an almost full time job, a three year old (and now a little rainbow) I'll never know. I've got two exams tomorrow too, plus one on tuesday, and then with my booking in app on Wednesday I'm not sure when I'm going to actually do my job. Crud buckets.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'll definitely be finding out the gender, but we're keeping it a secret until birth. I want that time of me and hubs being the only ones who know. :cloud9:


----------



## mamarix16

Hi there I am currently cauciously pregnant with my third baby, I have a beautiful little girl who is 5 and a half and a lovely, handsome little man who is 2 and a half! Went for an early scan and saw heartbeat - Im such an anxious person so worry every single second of every single day - its going to be a long few weeks! Heres hoping to happiness and healthiness!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, mamarix! So great you've had a scan already and things seem well! When is your due date, so I can add you to the front page.

Also, if there are any new ladies not on the front page yet, please remind me your due dates again. I tend to miss a lot over the weekends. Especially this one when I've been so ill! Sorry if I've missed you!


----------



## mummystheword

Hi, I am several pages back &#128518; ha ha! My due date is 11th Oct. thank you x x x


----------



## Charmed86

I have that worry too, I hate that I have to wait until 12wks to confirm there's even a baby in there! 

I bought a digital test, going to take it tomorrow. I am so nervous, terrified that it'll say not pregnant like they always have before! I'll be 13dpo & I'm getting strong bfps now, it should be positive.. surely?! 

How is everyone feeling this evening?


----------



## Natasha2605

GingerPanda said:


> I'll definitely be finding out the gender, but we're keeping it a secret until birth. I want that time of me and hubs being the only ones who know. :cloud9:

I'm so envious you have the restraint to keep secrets. I'm hopeless.

I also am with those of you who fear being told at a scan there's not a baby in there. It's so irrational.


----------



## brittbrat850

I am definitely finding out the sex. If it's a boy, I don't have to buy much, but if it's a girl, I have almost nothing for her to wear. DH is calling the baby Princess to get the girl vibes going lol

I have been feeling pretty good today. A little nauseous and dizzy. Been cleaning like crazy. I organized Tristan's closet yesterday haha

I opted out of all the tests for my last pregnancy. If there was something wrong with him that wasn't seen on a scan, nothing would change anyway. Although it would be nice to find out the sex earlier than 20 weeks. 

My first appt is tomorrow! Not sure if I am just getting blood drawn or a scan but we will see :)

And welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## Charmed86

It's great that everyone is offered early scans! We don't have any scans until 12wks! It's awful. Not sure if we get to hear the heartbeat earlier, I hope so! 

I don't think I'd be able to keep the sex to myself, keeping the pregnancy to myself right now is hard enough!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

The heartbeat is even later... around week 14 i think? (can't remember it) makes more sense really(not having early scans).... i mean it's nice to have an early scan but i can see why the nhs don't bother. unless you have a history of losses of course.


----------



## Cariad_x

I'm the 15th of October GingerPanda :)

I have no idea if im finding out the sex. I did with DS but I like the idea of having a surprise this time round. My boyfriend found out with his DD but thinks he's too impatient to wait haha.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Where we live they won't attempt to listen to the heartbeat till 16 weeks. Not sure if it's different in different areas though. I'm in manchester. 

We booked a private early scan this time after my lest pregnancy ending in mmc. I just feel like although a scan can't change the outcome I could have known last time a full month earlier. I'd rather just know at this point.


----------



## Serenjay

Pixie you're doing so much.. you must be tired.. I work fulltime and I am studying my ECDL advanced and taking exams.. that wears me out lol

I am having my early scan due to the 7 losses... I have only gone past 6 weeks with my 3 grown up kids.. so crossing my fingers..


I am feeling tired this evening... my boobs were not hurting this morning and I felt ok... but this evening the tiredness has swooped in bringing the painful hot boobs and nausea.. does it do that to any of you?

Welcome newbies!! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Mummystheword and Cariad, I've added you. Thanks for your patience! :D



We might share the news if it's a boy. If it's a girl, we'll definitely keep it quiet, because I just know my family will send me a bunch of frilly pink crap I'd never put on my kid. :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

[email protected] pink crap


----------



## geordiemoo

Hi all, been reading but not posting much. This thread is huge already lol. Anyone's temperature going crazy, from hot and sweaty to cold and shivering? I'm not sure if it's the after effect of tonsillitis or baby. 

I too have the no baby fear...I've done about 20 tests though so I'm as sure as I can be.


----------



## Serenjay

I go hot then cold.. finding it hard to regulate...

Im way too scared to take anymore tests.. I stopped at 15DPO im currently 32DPO


----------



## Charmed86

Oh wow, I thought the heartbeat was earlier! Do you hear the heartbeat on the first ultrasound or is it silent? I can't wait for mine! I swear, this week has gone so slowly!


----------



## Serenjay

I know you can see the heartbeat at 6 weeks plus... and some people use dopplers from 11 weeks.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

You can see it, I didn't hear it but I would imagine they're able if you ask. This has been the longest week ever lol

My mw with X said they won't try sooner because if they can't find it/it takes a long time it causes a lot of distress. Makes sense I suppose. 

Yea I'm pretty pooped! And my childminder just text, she's not working tomorrow. Shit shit shit. Luckily my sister said she'd have him. It's a lot for her on top of her own five though. And she's had to cancel a meeting at school.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Private scans i find always let you listen to them... Not so much with the nhs ones lol

At my twenty week one the woman didn't check for the sex and when i asked her she was a little annoyed because "she was done" then she made some half arsed attempt to look and couldn't find it... luckily i all ready knew. She didn't know that though! grumpy witch ahah


----------



## 3boys

I can have a scan whenever I want I'm just trying not to until 8 weeks and that way I'll know if nothing is there its another loss. Both my losses were mmc and picked up on routine scans. That's what makes me so nervous if I had normal losses where I just bled it wouldn't be so bad I hate that my body holds onto them after they died.


----------



## Aliop

Serenjay said:


> Still on wee watch.. managed to get to 6 weeks today :) Scan tomorrow xx

 hope it goes well :flower:


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks hun xx

Girls Im in AGONY! My boobs feel like skewers are being pushed through them..and hot!! always at night.. today they just felt bruised... but now im in so much pain I want to take paracetamol... is anyone else suffering this?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sounds similar to the pain I used to get when I wasn't able to feed Xander. You could try putting cold cabbage leaves on them?


----------



## NDH

Cautiously coming to say hello :) I shuld be due around the 20th with my third, fifth pregnancy. I had an early loss in Nov 2008 and then 2 1/2 years ttc, then I had two girls 17 months apart and a MMC in November 2014 at 10+3. I may have had a chemical in December but there's a chance it was residual hcg.

I'm still waiting for a line to confirm I'm pregnant, got a super super faint one today that satisfies me, but my intuition has been convinced for 4 days, as I just knew I had experienced implantation, crazy as it sounds.


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Pixie will try tomorrow

Welcome NDH hope you get that dark line :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Serenjay said:


> Thanks hun xx
> 
> Girls Im in AGONY! My boobs feel like skewers are being pushed through them..and hot!! always at night.. today they just felt bruised... but now im in so much pain I want to take paracetamol... is anyone else suffering this?

:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ginger you'll have to take me off this thread. I'm now bleeding full on. Happy and healthy nine months to you all.


----------



## NDH

So sorry :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Really sorry :( :hugs: x


----------



## cheree89

Welcome NDH! I swear I could tell with all 3 of my kids by 3 dpo that I was preggo. I don't buy the argument that you can't tell until implantation.


----------



## cheree89

Oh no Allforthegirl! So sorry :-(


----------



## NDH

I knew at ovulation - or even slightly before - with my first, but ovulated late so I thought AF was due - with my second. But this time I was 9dpo before I had a feeling either way.


----------



## Serenjay

Oh hun I am so sorry :hug: xx


----------



## Cariad_x

I'm so sorry Allforthegirl *hugs*

I'm absolutely gubbed. I'm nightshift tonight in work, barely slept all day as I had my toddler until his dad took him (3 hours late! ) plus I've been throwing up on and off. Nobody in work knows but it's going to be hard keeping it a secret at this rate!


----------



## ClaireJ23

allforthegirl said:


> Ginger you'll have to take me off this thread. I'm now bleeding full on. Happy and healthy nine months to you all.

Full-on bleeding can also occur with a threatened miscarriage. Don't assume the worst. I had two days of heavy bleeding early on with my first daughter but she was fine when we checked on an ultrasound.

Hugs


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay said:


> I have my 1st scan tomorrow... does anyone else feel like this??? I think I am going to go there and they tell me.. "You're not pregnant" there is nothing there...
> 
> That is what I have visions of :(

:hugs: it's a nasty niggling feeling! 



Lil_Pixie said:


> Yep I really felt like that when we were for Xander's 12 week scan. That really is an irrational fear though :hugs: your definitely pregnant!!
> 
> Urgh. Doing a stupid workbook for an NVQ I signed up for. It's seriously torture. Why I thought doing an NVQ on top of an almost full time job, a three year old (and now a little rainbow) I'll never know. I've got two exams tomorrow too, plus one on tuesday, and then with my booking in app on Wednesday I'm not sure when I'm going to actually do my job. Crud buckets.

Yes you're right hun it's irrational, it's hard to shake though ey. 

You sound so busy! All the best with your exams!!



mamarix16 said:


> Hi there I am currently cauciously pregnant with my third baby, I have a beautiful little girl who is 5 and a half and a lovely, handsome little man who is 2 and a half! Went for an early scan and saw heartbeat - Im such an anxious person so worry every single second of every single day - its going to be a long few weeks! Heres hoping to happiness and healthiness!

Hiya! Welcome and congrats, must be amazing to see hb! x



Charmed86 said:


> I have that worry too, I hate that I have to wait until 12wks to confirm there's even a baby in there!
> 
> I bought a digital test, going to take it tomorrow. I am so nervous, terrified that it'll say not pregnant like they always have before! I'll be 13dpo & I'm getting strong bfps now, it should be positive.. surely?!
> 
> How is everyone feeling this evening?

Aw I would imagine you'd get a +ve on dgi if lines have been strong :flower: Keep us posted!! xx



Natasha2605 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I'll definitely be finding out the gender, but we're keeping it a secret until birth. I want that time of me and hubs being the only ones who know. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm so envious you have the restraint to keep secrets. I'm hopeless.
> 
> I also am with those of you who fear being told at a scan there's not a baby in there. It's so irrational.Click to expand...

:haha: it's making me almost burst trying not to tell people I'm pregnant!! Almost impossible!!!



GingerPanda said:


> Mummystheword and Cariad, I've added you. Thanks for your patience! :D
> 
> 
> 
> We might share the news if it's a boy. If it's a girl, we'll definitely keep it quiet, because I just know my family will send me a bunch of frilly pink crap I'd never put on my kid. :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: boo to frilly pink crap! I wouldn't either!



geordiemoo said:


> Hi all, been reading but not posting much. This thread is huge already lol. Anyone's temperature going crazy, from hot and sweaty to cold and shivering? I'm not sure if it's the after effect of tonsillitis or baby.
> 
> I too have the no baby fear...I've done about 20 tests though so I'm as sure as I can be.

Yes to temperature crazy - hot/cold/back again. Pretty annoying!! 



NDH said:


> Cautiously coming to say hello :) I shuld be due around the 20th with my third, fifth pregnancy. I had an early loss in Nov 2008 and then 2 1/2 years ttc, then I had two girls 17 months apart and a MMC in November 2014 at 10+3. I may have had a chemical in December but there's a chance it was residual hcg.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a line to confirm I'm pregnant, got a super super faint one today that satisfies me, but my intuition has been convinced for 4 days, as I just knew I had experienced implantation, crazy as it sounds.

Hi! :wave: congrats, hopefully those lines progress nicely.



allforthegirl said:


> Ginger you'll have to take me off this thread. I'm now bleeding full on. Happy and healthy nine months to you all.

So sorry hun :hug: :hugs: :hugs2: xxxxx



Cariad_x said:


> I'm so sorry Allforthegirl *hugs*
> 
> I'm absolutely gubbed. I'm nightshift tonight in work, barely slept all day as I had my toddler until his dad took him (3 hours late! ) plus I've been throwing up on and off. Nobody in work knows but it's going to be hard keeping it a secret at this rate!

:hugs: I bet you're absolutely wiped out hun! I'm shattered and not working full shifts xx

I have no idea how I will keep secret until after 12w scan :shock: it's too hard! Tomorrow I will have known for 2 weeks and it already feels like I've been keeping it secret for an age!

Still cramping and temp mental and sore as hell boobs but apart from that.... alright :D


----------



## Serenjay

Well girls.. signing off...

Got my scan at 9am.. getting a bit anxious now.. let you know how it goes.. good or bad :( x


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay said:


> Well girls.. signing off...
> 
> Got my scan at 9am.. getting a bit anxious now.. let you know how it goes.. good or bad :( x

Night hun I hope you sleep well and everything is fine and dandy tomorrow :) xx


----------



## Serenjay

Can I quickly ask a question? I know nothing about twins...

My nan was a twin... I lost a twin early on when pregnant with 2nd child.. they thought I lost whole pregnancy but one stayed.. so said it must of been a twin 21 yrs ago.." my OH has twins in his family.. I am 42 (dinosaur) what are the chances?


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay said:


> Can I quickly ask a question? I know nothing about twins...
> 
> My nan was a twin... I lost a twin early on when pregnant with 2nd child.. they thought I lost whole pregnancy but one stayed.. so said it must of been a twin "1 yrs ago.." my OH has twins in his family.. I am 42 (dinosaur) what are the chances?

I have no idea! Twins would be hard work :shock: but awesome!


----------



## Cariad_x

Serenjay said:


> Well girls.. signing off...
> 
> Got my scan at 9am.. getting a bit anxious now.. let you know how it goes.. good or bad :( x

Good luck hun. I had early scans with DS after bleeding heavily at 5 and 7 weeks (and again At 13). Try and relax though I know it's hard Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Tally I am just imagining all the sleepless nights.. xx


----------



## cheree89

Serenjay said:


> Can I quickly ask a question? I know nothing about twins...
> 
> My nan was a twin... I lost a twin early on when pregnant with 2nd child.. they thought I lost whole pregnancy but one stayed.. so said it must of been a twin 21 yrs ago.." my OH has twins in his family.. I am 42 (dinosaur) what are the chances?

I have no idea what the cumulative effect is, but age makes you about 3 times more likely than average. The fact that you had a previous twin pregnancy is probably your biggest factor. Either way, you'll know tomorrow ... good luck


----------



## Charmed86

Apparently twins on your OH's makes no difference to your chances as it's only fraternal twins that can be passed down in your genes due to your ovaries releasing more than one egg at a time. Identical twins don't get passed down through genes as it's a fluke really :blush: Weird, I was reading up on that the other day! :haha: 

3wks+6 tomorrow, so close to 4wks! Ahh. I just want to be past that dreaded date already!


----------



## cheree89

I am so anxious about twins because of my age and the fact I am still breastfeeding (9 times more likely to conceive twins while bfing). I worry with my history of having a 30 week preemie that I'd never be able to keep twins in long enough. If your scan comes up with twins, then I am really going to panic LOL.


----------



## DNA0930

Hey everyone!
Just got my BFP and due Oct 19!
Looking for a bump buddy as well :)


----------



## Newbie32

allforthegirl said:


> Ginger you'll have to take me off this thread. I'm now bleeding full on. Happy and healthy nine months to you all.

I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Hi to all the other girls, and welcome to the new ladies as well! I hope everyone has had a great weekend! I got really behind on this thread over the weekend and had like 15 pages to catch up on this morning!!! I have just started feeling quite ill today for the first time....sitting at me desk sucking in the big ones trying to make it go away! I am very grateful i have my own office and am not sharing close spaces with everyone or it would get tricky to hide!! 

Goodluck with the scan today Serenjay!

Charmed did you end up using that digi to get some info into your cycle?


----------



## shelby1090

Hi I got my bfp on 2/5 and today I'm 4+1. I had a chemical last July so I've been pretty nervous so far. My tests have been getting darker and I definitely have symptoms for now it's off and on nausea, hungry at night, slightly tender breasts and cramping. My husband is in the army and will most likely miss the birth. I am hoping for a homebirth! Due date is 10/18 and I have my first doctors appt this Thursday!


----------



## NDH

Sorry to hear your DH might not make it to the birth :( 
I'll be home birthing as well :)


----------



## shelby1090

NDH said:


> Sorry to hear your DH might not make it to the birth :(
> I'll be home birthing as well :)

Yup army life and all that jazz. I'm worried now because I had just a bit of pink tinged cm this afternoon, then nothing all clear, then just now some pink (more brown/pink) spotting when I wiped. Just when I wiped though. Ugh I hate that my doctors visit isn't until Thursday :(


----------



## Charmed86

Hi DNA! Looks like you're only a day behind me! :D 

I'm really sorry to hear that Shelby :( Have you got someone who can be there with you? I can't imagine how difficult it must be with your OH being in the army. 

I did take the digital, it showed at 1-2wks pregnant! I was a little surprised to see the words, really helped confirm it for me. That matches up with my dates too, so I'm confident to tell my GP that I'm most likely 4wks tomorrow when I see him.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Wow I miss so much overnight! I can't even remember most of what I've just read. 

Massive hugs to you aftg :hugs: 

Serenjay hope your scan is great this morning :hugs: let us know as soon as you get chance


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry allforthegirl. Hope you're ok.


----------



## tallybee

DNA0930 said:


> Hey everyone!
> Just got my BFP and due Oct 19!
> Looking for a bump buddy as well :)

:happydance: welcome to the group  



shelby1090 said:


> Hi I got my bfp on 2/5 and today I'm 4+1. I had a chemical last July so I've been pretty nervous so far. My tests have been getting darker and I definitely have symptoms for now it's off and on nausea, hungry at night, slightly tender breasts and cramping. My husband is in the army and will most likely miss the birth. I am hoping for a homebirth! Due date is 10/18 and I have my first doctors appt this Thursday!

Hi welcome to the group! sorry to hear that your husband might miss the birth. Army life must be challenging to say the least xx I'm planning a home birth too, my 3rd. Xx



shelby1090 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your DH might not make it to the birth :(
> I'll be home birthing as well :)
> 
> Yup army life and all that jazz. I'm worried now because I had just a bit of pink tinged cm this afternoon, then nothing all clear, then just now some pink (more brown/pink) spotting when I wiped. Just when I wiped though. Ugh I hate that my doctors visit isn't until Thursday :(Click to expand...

I hear that spotting can be totally normal hun try not to worry, fx for you. Xx



Charmed86 said:


> Hi DNA! Looks like you're only a day behind me! :D
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that Shelby :( Have you got someone who can be there with you? I can't imagine how difficult it must be with your OH being in the army.
> 
> I did take the digital, it showed at 1-2wks pregnant! I was a little surprised to see the words, really helped confirm it for me. That matches up with my dates too, so I'm confident to tell my GP that I'm most likely 4wks tomorrow when I see him.

That's great the digital Has reassured you :happydance:

Afm, still really really tired and will have to set off early for work as the car is knackered. Thankfully the buses here are pretty good though. A friend is seeing about finding the parts hopefully cheaper than the garage quoted. Hopefully he can help as the garage price comes to more than the car is worth :shock:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Natasha2605

So sorry all for the girl :hugs:

I've already told some people in work. I'm a carer in a retirement home for ladies and my job is full on. I can't help myself (although it did originally start at telling one close friend but somehow somebody else found out). What'll be will be, regardless of who knows Eh :)

Had a lie in this morning. Woke up feeling sick , can smell whatever OH is making downstairs. Just hope it's not for me...


----------



## 3boys

I have found hb with my doppler @ 9 weeks in the past. Hope I'll be as lucky again.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Is it strange that I'm worried about being symptomless?! no sore boobs or cramps, nausea etc


----------



## Serenjay

Well girls im home!!

I had my scan..

No photo unfortunatly as they dont do them at the EPAU where I am but I have a happy little bean with a perfect little heartbeat.. I am measuring 6+2 so a day advanced so just renewed my ticker.. baby is 6mm :D

I go back in 2 weeks for an update..but still no scan photo... I see my midwife Saturday..see if she can get me to get a scan with photo :D

So can I change my date to October 3rd not 4th please :D 

WOO HOO!!!

ps I am just having waves of nausea...fatigue..and boob pain. They told me not to worry about symptoms and sometimes we just dont get morning sickness as bad as we did with previous pregnancies etc..

My worst thing is aversions to most foods.. its getting difficult to make food.. so far beans on toast and cooked dinners are my nice meals. I have gone off mexican and indian also chinese food.. and garlic.. ewww!


----------



## 3boys

Allforthegirl I'm so sorry. 
Welcome nat so excited to see we are bump buddies again and both due in October x


----------



## Cariad_x

That's great news Serenjay! 

Natasha - I work in a secure unit for challenging behaviours as a nurse and I'm contemplating telling work early for that reason - my work is full on plus the danger element. The only problem is that my ex works with me in the same unit on the opposite shift so ideally ill need to tell him first. So I'm trying to hold off till I'm further along. I'm off on annual leave this week so it can wait!

I haven't had aversions as such but I'm craving strawberry milkshake like nothing on earth! CCannot get enough of it at all haha.


----------



## Serenjay

Ice cubes.. I have to have lots of ice in my drinks.. Strawberry Ribena.. I have gone off all dairy :( I used to love milkshake.. and I need some for baba! x


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> Ginger you'll have to take me off this thread. I'm now bleeding full on. Happy and healthy nine months to you all.

I'm so so sorry, honey. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome new ladies! I think I got you all added in!


Been feeling like I have the worst hangover ever for four days. It's worth every moment of things are going right, though!


----------



## Serenjay

GP I felt like I was drunk yesterday.. I dont drink alcohol lol


----------



## 3boys

Yeah I'm feeling really rough ugh!!


----------



## NDH

I'm already getting nausea also - just that feeling I get when I've been reading in the car and start feeling just slightly motion sick. Except it's constant and not passing with a few minutes of fresh air. Not complaining though.


----------



## Serenjay

Try sipping on bitter lemon..with lots of ice.. I find that is helping me lots... Im feeling the same.. a bit giddy like a drunk/nausea feeling.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Hey guys. I took the weekend offline. 

Sorry about your loss AFTG. :hugs::cry:

Congrats Seren! :) :happydance: Still two more weeks until my scan, but I hope to have a picture to show you guys. 

Hi to all the new people. You'll find this thread moves quickly due to all the different time zones and chatty ladies. :coffee:

AFM - I had a great weekend. It was my birthday yesterday. It was an abosolute gem of a day filled with surprised like tickets to an NBA game and a new car. I'm spoiled. :cloud9::happydance::cake: I believe I'm starting to experience morning sickness. I almost lost my cookies this morning. Aside from that, everything is going really well. I haven't gained any weight. My DH and I continue to wager on the gender of the baby too! That's a lot of fun! Hahaha.

I hope everyone has been well.


----------



## GingerPanda

I do (well, I did before BFP :haha:) drink alcohol. Whiskey is the water of life, yeah? But mostly, I love cider to much. Anyway, I'm well acquainted with feeling hungover, and that's what my life has been for four days straight now. After my losses, I'm super excited about the illness, though. Everytime I puke, I kind of feel like I've made a victory. :haha:


Happy belated birthday, nmp! You are spoiled! :rofl: But it sounds like an awesome day, so happy for you! I just got a new (to me) car as well. A dark grey 2013 Hyundai Elantra. What did you get?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hi ladies, can you please add me to the 8th :) this is baby number4 but 7th pregnancy x


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Ginger me too! Hahaha. I don't feel that way about puking, but I feel that way about stomach cramps as that's been my constant complaint since conception. :dohh:

I thought I was the only one who thought that way, but symptoms can be really conforting when you fear you'll lose the baby.

I got an Acura RDX Technology. I get to pick it up today on lunch from work. It's a big step up for me. I've never been picky about cars as long as I didn't have a payment, but my family straight out told me that my old car is a POS (and it is). Hahahaha. I guess it's time to move on. 

Does anyone know the earliest a you can tell the sex on a scan?


----------



## GingerPanda

Sometimes they can tell at 15-16 weeks, but I think it depends. I've been thinking about the fetal DNA tests that can tell you at 9 weeks.


----------



## 3boys

If you get a clear nub shot you can tell at 12 weeks


----------



## ClaireJ23

I got told the sex at 14 weeks last time.


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay said:


> Well girls im home!!
> 
> I had my scan..
> 
> No photo unfortunatly as they dont do them at the EPAU where I am but I have a happy little bean with a perfect little heartbeat.. I am measuring 6+2 so a day advanced so just renewed my ticker.. baby is 6mm :D
> 
> I go back in 2 weeks for an update..but still no scan photo... I see my midwife Saturday..see if she can get me to get a scan with photo :D
> 
> So can I change my date to October 3rd not 4th please :D
> 
> WOO HOO!!!
> 
> ps I am just having waves of nausea...fatigue..and boob pain. They told me not to worry about symptoms and sometimes we just dont get morning sickness as bad as we did with previous pregnancies etc..
> 
> My worst thing is aversions to most foods.. its getting difficult to make food.. so far beans on toast and cooked dinners are my nice meals. I have gone off mexican and indian also chinese food.. and garlic.. ewww!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: so glad scan went so well!!



GingerPanda said:


> Welcome new ladies! I think I got you all added in!
> 
> 
> Been feeling like I have the worst hangover ever for four days. It's worth every moment of things are going right, though!

Omg that's exactly what it's like!! :sick: my head randomly starts pounding. ANd soo tired!!



nmpjcp2015 said:


> Hey guys. I took the weekend offline.
> 
> Sorry about your loss AFTG. :hugs::cry:
> 
> Congrats Seren! :) :happydance: Still two more weeks until my scan, but I hope to have a picture to show you guys.
> 
> Hi to all the new people. You'll find this thread moves quickly due to all the different time zones and chatty ladies. :coffee:
> 
> AFM - I had a great weekend. It was my birthday yesterday. It was an abosolute gem of a day filled with surprised like tickets to an NBA game and a new car. I'm spoiled. :cloud9::happydance::cake: I believe I'm starting to experience morning sickness. I almost lost my cookies this morning. Aside from that, everything is going really well. I haven't gained any weight. My DH and I continue to wager on the gender of the baby too! That's a lot of fun! Hahaha.
> 
> I hope everyone has been well.

Aw glad you had a lovely birthday!! :happydance::happydance:



GingerPanda said:


> I do (well, I did before BFP :haha:) drink alcohol. Whiskey is the water of life, yeah? But mostly, I love cider to much. Anyway, I'm well acquainted with feeling hungover, and that's what my life has been for four days straight now. After my losses, I'm super excited about the illness, though. Everytime I puke, I kind of feel like I've made a victory. :haha:
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday, nmp! You are spoiled! :rofl: But it sounds like an awesome day, so happy for you! I just got a new (to me) car as well. A dark grey 2013 Hyundai Elantra. What did you get?

I do usually like a wee drink too, we'd just been experimenting with making wine.... I'll have to wait to enjoy it now!



Babee_Bugs said:


> Hi ladies, can you please add me to the 8th :) this is baby number4 but 7th pregnancy x

Welcome!! Congrats on your pregnancy :D

I've just changed into a maternity bra a cup size larger than normal, what a relief! Though being 34E seems wrong on my frame, usually a UK size 8! LOL

I'd better get along to collect the kiddos from school!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Wow that's really early. Thanks for the feedback guys. I was thinking around 20 weeks.


----------



## 3boys

Private scan your guaranteed to be told at 16 wks but like I said a clear nub and you can tell at 12


----------



## Serenjay

on my grown ups I had scans at 18 weeks and told the sex.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

16 weeks for deffo! I think hit and miss on 12-14 weeks. Not to say it's not possible of course. Just less accurate.


----------



## GingerPanda

One of my cats keeps following me around like she's my shadow. The other one (usually more affectionate) is staying away from me. She's actually taken a shine to hubs, when she usually couldn't care less about him! Anyone else's pets acting strangely around them?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

GingerPanda said:


> One of my cats keeps following me around like she's my shadow. The other one (usually more affectionate) is staying away from me. She's actually taken a shine to hubs, when she usually couldn't care less about him! Anyone else's pets acting strangely around them?

Nope. My cats never come home! unless it rains :haha: 
My dog just continues to run into my and step on my feet! Same old. same old ! :dohh:


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> One of my cats keeps following me around like she's my shadow. The other one (usually more affectionate) is staying away from me. She's actually taken a shine to hubs, when she usually couldn't care less about him! Anyone else's pets acting strangely around them?
> 
> Nope. My cats never come home! unless it rains :haha:
> My dog just continues to run into my and step on my feet! Same old. same old ! :dohh:Click to expand...

Me neither lol my 5 cats are just the same and so is OH's dog. Though the habit of my 5 year old girl cat - sitting on my chest when I'm in bed - is now unbearable, the poor thing doesn't know why keep moving her off! Ouch boobies!!:haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

cats have the strangest habbits ...we used to have this girl cat years ago and whenever you were, er.... enjoying "adult time" she used to appear on the bed purring like mad, and pawing at the bed (that odd massage thing they do) and dribbling puddles! We started calling her dribbles the cat. ahhaah


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> cats have the strangest habbits ...we used to have this girl cat years ago and whenever you were, er.... enjoying "adult time" she used to appear on the bed purring like mad, and pawing at the bad (that odd massage thing they do) and dribbling puddles! We started calling her dribbles the cat. ahhaah

Omg :rofl: yeah they do seem to pop up at the most inopportune times!


----------



## GingerPanda

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> cats have the strangest habbits ...we used to have this girl cat years ago and whenever you were, er.... enjoying "adult time" she used to appear on the bed purring like mad, and pawing at the bed (that odd massage thing they do) and dribbling puddles! We started calling her dribbles the cat. ahhaah

:rofl:

This is one of the reasons our cats are not allowed in our bedroom!


----------



## Dandi

Both of my dogs became much more clingy and started following me from room to room staying right by my side about a week before I even found out I was pregnant. I really do think pets can sense it.


----------



## geordiemoo

So sorry allforthegirl xxx:hugs:


----------



## tallybee

I wish there was a way of keeping cats out of the bedroom lol the door doesn't catch


----------



## apreslaube

Lol we call our dog a perv. Anytime me and the hubby do anything, even kiss he sits and looks at us shaking. We are like omg go away you nasty! He has jealousy issues though - major mommas boy lol!!!


I am so so sorry for your loss all for the girl :(


----------



## shelby1090

Haha we have three cats and although all are affectionate at different times since I got pregnant we are guaranteed at leas 2/3 to sleep in bed with us at night and sometimes all three in our room. They always take naps with me during the day too which I love. They're going to be great big brother and sisters!


----------



## GingerPanda

Just a reminder for anyone who's hyper/hypothyroid, get your levels checked once a month during pregnancy! They have already had to increase my levothyroxine.


----------



## cheree89

So glad your scan went well Serenjay! 

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Lucky to those who got new vehicles - how fun! I am crossing fingers we can get one before the new baby comes. We also want a new house though and may not be able to do both.

Afm..I thought sickness was supposed to get better each time. For me it has gone from no sickness with ds1,some nausea with ds2 (although I don't really remember it ...dh says I was sick though), to full on nausea with dc3, especially all night long ugh. Of course I was up until 5:30 am working, which doesn't help the sickness.


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Cheree x

I had the most horrific MS with DD1 I was hospitalised for a few weeks.. it lasted till I was 7 months... then DD2 I had it not so bad.. but DS I remember it being intermittent but all these were a lifetime ago as I am old and so are my kids lol..

I am having horrible nausea and aversions and I have been sick a couple of times over the past 2 weeks.. but im eating little and often.. im just hoping work dont see it. as im hiding this pregnancy from them for a while yet x


----------



## 3boys

This is my 9 th pregnancy 7 th baby and morning sickness has never got any better.


----------



## pink_bow

My sickness is just as bad as it was with DD. Just hope it doesn't last as long as I still suffered til about 16 weeks. 

Whoever mentioned bitter lemon, I love you! Got some today and not only is it quenching my thirst but helping with the nausea!


----------



## tallybee

Hmm I was sick throughout 1st pregnancy but not at all 2nd time round; not feeling it this time (yet, touch wood!)


----------



## tallybee

apreslaube said:


> Lol we call our dog a perv. Anytime me and the hubby do anything, even kiss he sits and looks at us shaking. We are like omg go away you nasty! He has jealousy issues though - major mommas boy lol!!!
> 
> 
> I am so so sorry for your loss all for the girl :(

:rofl:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Ginger me too! Hahaha. I don't feel that way about puking, but I feel that way about stomach cramps as that's been my constant complaint since conception. :dohh:
> 
> I thought I was the only one who thought that way, but symptoms can be really conforting when you fear you'll lose the baby.
> 
> I got an Acura RDX Technology. I get to pick it up today on lunch from work. It's a big step up for me. I've never been picky about cars as long as I didn't have a payment, but my family straight out told me that my old car is a POS (and it is). Hahahaha. I guess it's time to move on.
> 
> Does anyone know the earliest a you can tell the sex on a scan?

I knew I was having a girl from my 12 week scan, you could see a forked nub and that totally horizontal! And she just looked like a girl lol strange as that sounds :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

Pink Bow.. glad the bitter lemon is working for you.. it's helped me so much.. with lots of ice too... im going to take a bottle into work tomorrow also.. to help me. its so refreshing and I think that helps with the ms a lot x

I also suggest lemon sherbert sweets.. helping me so far x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I never had any form of sickness/nausea with my boys... With my daughter urghhhhh I had 24/7 motion sickness nausea for 6 solid weeks started dot on 6weeks as well... So I totally knew she was a girl :)


----------



## Dandi

I'm not having any nausea, but I have a constant feeling of food right up to my throat, even when I haven't eaten anything. As if I would vomit if I even gagged in the slightest.... but no queasiness. I find it strange.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I've got abit of acid reflux at the minute... It's horrid as it's burning my throat :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh ffs I'm so cheesed off! My childminder is off sick again tomorrow. So I'm going to ave to get X to his grandma's in the morning. She's a lollypop lady so I can't leave for work till 9.30 and I have to be leave work by 2 to get back. And I'm supposed to have another exam tomorrow :dohh: 

Plus side I've maintained at slimming world, and got my forms for the midwife on Wednesday 

I've felt really funny all day. Like there's too much adrenaline, a bit shaky and my stomach is in knots. Like waiting for a job interview type of feeling. Except I don't feel worried :shrug:

Serenjay I feel like I've seen you say "with lots of ice" a lot over the last few days. Is this a craving kicking in :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

Lil_Pixie said:


> Serenjay I feel like I've seen you say "with lots of ice" a lot over the last few days. Is this a craving kicking in :haha:

Oh aye.. so it seems hahaha

yes every drink I have is with tons of ice.. my freezer cant make enough.. at subway I add half a cup of ice.. ice ice baby :rofl:

I hope you manage to get the scan at a relaxed pace tomorrow.. your day sounds busy...

I am up for training 7.30-11 then working till 4.30.. im already tired thinking of it


----------



## Aliop

couldn't wait to get on and see how you went serenjay! Great news!! You must be thrilled!

Add me to the hungover club, feeling waves (and waves!) of dizziness, hot flushes and nausea. In comparison to pregnancy 2 & 3 these feeling are completely tolerable and manageable LOL


----------



## Serenjay

Thank you Aliop... I have not got this far with babies with my OH.. I was shocked to see babies heart flickering away... when she said yes..there is a pregnancy..yes I can see the baby..and there is the heart beating and turned the screen I was gobsmacked...and there was her saying I was so early 6+1 that she may not see baby with that scan.. but baby measured an extra day :) crazy to think we are only 6 weeks yet so much is going on.. still gutted I had no photo...

I feel so ill today too with the waves of nausea... im gonna struggle in work tomorrow.. xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I would have asked to at least take a picture of the screen with my phone! Sad they didn't offer you a picture. The lady asked me if I wanted a picture last time after she told me there was no heartbeat! :saywhat:


----------



## apreslaube

Gingerpanda. I'm getting so pissed. The ob wouldn't see me until 8 weeks. They know I have Hashimotos. And my high risk ob hasn't gotten back to me. I don't know what to do.


----------



## GingerPanda

apreslaube said:


> Gingerpanda. I'm getting so pissed. The ob wouldn't see me until 8 weeks. They know I have Hashimotos. And my high risk ob hasn't gotten back to me. I don't know what to do.

Is there a nearby endocrinologist you can make an appointment with? My OB/GYN doesn't know jackshit about the thyroid. Tried to tell me that hypothyroidism was no risk for miscarriage. YEAH RIGHT! I see an endocrinologist separately. You NEED to have your TSH levels checked every four weeks, and your levothyroxine adjusted! I'm assuming since you have Hashimoto's that you're hypothyroid. Are you on levothyroxine or Synthroid now? What's your dosage?


----------



## Serenjay

GingerPanda said:


> I would have asked to at least take a picture of the screen with my phone! Sad they didn't offer you a picture. The lady asked me if I wanted a picture last time after she told me there was no heartbeat! :saywhat:

We did ask but she wouldnt even allow us to take a photo with our phones... :( so we may book a private scan after the follow up 8 week with EPAU...all being well xx

Pic after saying no heartbeat? wow!! :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes! She was like, "No judgement either way... But do you want a picture?"

I'm like, "Great. Thanks for letting me know you're not going to judge me over whether or not I want a picture of my dead child!" Seriously... If I'd wanted a picture, I think I'd have asked for one!


----------



## Serenjay

That's so sad :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

On my last mmc I didn't get a pic so on the next pregnancy when I went to epu and baby was fine I asked for a pic saying I know you can't see much but if it all goes wrong again I want the memory blah blah blah. The midwife was so sweet tracked down my old file so that I could have a pic of the bean we lost.


----------



## cheree89

I feel like I am several months pregnant. I must have a gas baby lol. It even was a tad uncomfortable at first to lay on my stomach last night. I think I better get back to a light workout routine.


----------



## Tink1o5

Just another short update. Had another ob appt today and they saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac. Now I won't have another scan for 4 weeks


----------



## apreslaube

Gingerpanda I'll do that thank you. I'm not hypo or hyper yet. Currently I slightly fluctuate between the two. Not on meds yet. As soon as iwas diagnosed i went gluten free so that might be why. Doctors were so stupid - I knew I had a thyroid issue for awhile because I was gaining weight and not eating hardly anything g and thyroid problems run majorly in my family. Finally they ran a full panel and got it. The endo I had literally just had the receptionist call me and "say your blood test diagnoses as hashimotos. You will need to have your thyroid checked every 6 months from now on." That was it. No here's where to go from here. Nothing. Hopefully I will find a better one now...


----------



## NDH

I would have liked to have been offered a picture of the baby I lost. Its not something I would have thought to ask for, but definitely would have wanted to have.


----------



## MrsSmith54

Should be due October 10th tomorrow my doctors will verifi. I'm freaking out as I'm am high risk and this is pregnancy #6 with only one surviving child. I've been on shots since I got a BFP 2/3/15 pray for me lady's but I do have a good feeling about this little bug hopping to have a baby to bring home this time.:baby:


----------



## shelby1090

MrsSmith54 said:


> Should be due October 10th tomorrow my doctors will verifi. I'm freaking out as I'm am high risk and this is pregnancy #6 with only one surviving child. I've been on shots since I got a BFP 2/3/15 pray for me lady's but I do have a good feeling about this little bug hopping to have a baby to bring home this time.:baby:

Hope you get great news!!


----------



## tallybee

Hi Mrs Smith! Welcome to the group and everything crossed for you to have a sticky bean!

Tink that's great! :)

GP and apreslaube sorry to hear it's such a battle getting taken seriously about thyroid conditions. Must be so frustrating. 

Afm the cramping seems to have settled a bit but not completely. Had a strong ish wave last night but ok now. 

Xx


----------



## NDH

Not feeling too hopeful that this is my rainbow :/ I had pink streaked cm this morning which by midday was red/brown and showing up on my undies not just when I wiped. Just had a bit more red show up :( Sti feeling really nauseous and I've been hoping it was IB or cervix irritation, but the latest bit of red has me feeling not too hopeful.I wont be surprised if AF arrives overnight (would have been due AF yesterday)


----------



## tallybee

NDH said:


> Not feeling too hopeful that this is my rainbow :/ I had pink streaked cm this morning which by midday was red/brown and showing up on my undies not just when I wiped. Just had a bit more red show up :( Sti feeling really nauseous and I've been hoping it was IB or cervix irritation, but the latest bit of red has me feeling not too hopeful.I wont be surprised if AF arrives overnight (would have been due AF yesterday)

:hugs: I hope it stops asap and all is well hun xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

NDH said:


> Not feeling too hopeful that this is my rainbow :/ I had pink streaked cm this morning which by midday was red/brown and showing up on my undies not just when I wiped. Just had a bit more red show up :( Sti feeling really nauseous and I've been hoping it was IB or cervix irritation, but the latest bit of red has me feeling not too hopeful.I wont be surprised if AF arrives overnight (would have been due AF yesterday)

:hugs: I hope it stops!


----------



## Natasha2605

Welcome to the group MrsSmith. 

NDH I hope all is okay with you. :hugs:

I woke up bursting withy energy so thank God I did much of the tidying before the nursery run. Now Maci is playing, I'm lazing about and before I go to work at 4pm I need to pick Summer up, take Summer to gymnastics class and Maci to soft play. Yawnnnnn. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Charmed86

I'm officially 4wks :happydance: 

I took another IC test this morning (not FMU) & it was darker than the first one I took at 9DPO :D 

I've been having some really mild pain on my left side, along with cramping & a little pain on my right. I'm so paranoid about an ectopic, I'm hoping the slight pain is nothing to worry about.

I had my GP appointment & he's dated me at 9wks. I told him I think I'm only 4wks, but he said to use lmp for now. The midwife will want to see me asap apparently, so I can always mention the side pain to her. The MW will probably do blood tests, which will come back ridiculously low for 9wks (as I'm only 4!), so she might then want to do a scan. Hopefully she'll be in touch in the next couple of days. She only works Weds & Thurs.

Hope everyone else is ok today :)


----------



## NDH

Gosh charmed its a good thing you know your dates!


----------



## Charmed86

NDH said:


> Not feeling too hopeful that this is my rainbow :/ I had pink streaked cm this morning which by midday was red/brown and showing up on my undies not just when I wiped. Just had a bit more red show up :( Sti feeling really nauseous and I've been hoping it was IB or cervix irritation, but the latest bit of red has me feeling not too hopeful.I wont be surprised if AF arrives overnight (would have been due AF yesterday)

I'm really sorry hun :( Hopefully it is normal! I keep reading that some spotting is normal, please don't panic. Try to rest & stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Wow natasha I'm jealous of your energy :haha: I've got none. 

Charmed glad to hear your lines are progressing. It's a good thing you know your dates lol 9 weeks is a huge leap!!

I'm trying to build flat pack furniture and it's a right huge pain in the neck lol. Unfortunately I can't ask boyfriend when he comes back later cos he broke the last bit he tried to do :rofl: fortunately I phoned customers service and they sent a replacement part lol.


----------



## NDH

Charmed86 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Not feeling too hopeful that this is my rainbow :/ I had pink streaked cm this morning which by midday was red/brown and showing up on my undies not just when I wiped. Just had a bit more red show up :( Sti feeling really nauseous and I've been hoping it was IB or cervix irritation, but the latest bit of red has me feeling not too hopeful.I wont be surprised if AF arrives overnight (would have been due AF yesterday)
> 
> I'm really sorry hun :( Hopefully it is normal! I keep reading that some spotting is normal, please don't panic. Try to rest & stay positive. :hugs:Click to expand...

Trying to remain hopeful as long as it isn't full flow. Its increased but still light so I'm focusing on the many benign reasons for first trimester bleeding. I've had bleeding in two previous pregnancies, and had 50/50 outcomes. I'm also still nauseous which I'm taking as a good sign since my two successful pregnancies were the only other ones I experienced nausea.


----------



## Cariad_x

*hugs* NDH. try not to worry too much and just keep an eye. Feeling nauseous still is a good sign!

I'm just out from FINALLY being able to get my implant removed (had it fitted 10 days before my BFP as I didn't know I was pregnant). As I was double dunting on contraceptive everyone at the clinc wanted to see me due to my "un usual circumstances" hahaha. The consultant said that the implant being in will definitely not have effected the baby so I feel reassured there. Arm hurts a bit now but otherwise I'm fine. They did another test which came up a strong BFP so feeling pretty happy :D

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: NDH xx I'm sure having nausea must mean high pregnancy hormones so that's hopeful. 

Wow cariad that is unusual. I'm glad they've reassured that the implant won't affect the baby. I remember the sore arm from implant removal so you have my sympathy xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Tally I hate building furniture. I had to get my mum to help my build a wood tv unit and it still took us three hours haha 

I have a sucker of a headache. Probably caused by working till 10 last night and rather than coming home and going to bed I stayed up till half twelve watching telly then the kids got up at 7. Urgh.


----------



## 3boys

Oh Nat I hope your wrong. Hopefully the bleeding stops x


----------



## GingerPanda

NDH, I'm sending positive vibes! Being sick is such a good sign, so I hope everything is okay!


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> Tally I hate building furniture. I had to get my mum to help my build a wood tv unit and it still took us three hours haha
> 
> I have a sucker of a headache. Probably caused by working till 10 last night and rather than coming home and going to bed I stayed up till half twelve watching telly then the kids got up at 7. Urgh.

Agh this is a complete nightmare, the dining set 2 as actually a breeze (no idea how boyf managed to make a mess of the bit he did lol) but this wooden desk is like the krypton factor lol. None of the screw holes in the wood panels seem to match anything on the diagram or where anything should go. I left it for a while as I was getting annoyed bur having gone back to it I'm still just as confused!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Checking in. 2 days away from 7 weeks. 1.5 weeks until my scan appointment! wooohooo!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tallybee said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Tally I hate building furniture. I had to get my mum to help my build a wood tv unit and it still took us three hours haha
> 
> I have a sucker of a headache. Probably caused by working till 10 last night and rather than coming home and going to bed I stayed up till half twelve watching telly then the kids got up at 7. Urgh.
> 
> Agh this is a complete nightmare, the dining set 2 as actually a breeze (no idea how boyf managed to make a mess of the bit he did lol) but this wooden desk is like the krypton factor lol. None of the screw holes in the wood panels seem to match anything on the diagram or where anything should go. I left it for a while as I was getting annoyed bur having gone back to it I'm still just as confused!Click to expand...

Lmao! it's funny when it's someone else haha. sorry. I bloody hate building anything... When we replaced the living room furniture i spent a fortune so i could get the "posh" stuff that comes already built.... however I'm no where near flush enough to do that for big items like wardrobes.... last year we built a full set of wardrobes... the double kind with a dresser in the middle. Nearly filled for divorce halfway through:haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, I love building furniture. IKEA is like my favorite store! :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

GingerPanda said:


> Aww, I love building furniture. IKEA is like my favorite store! :haha:

I love ikea! I consider it a family day out :haha:


----------



## tallybee

I like building furniture usually too but this item is ludicrous lol


----------



## tallybee

I'm not keen on ikea lol like their furniture hate the shop. Feels like an alternative dimension or something. Their meatballs rock tho!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Super tired today... Hopefully this is a pregnancy symptom.. Would be nice to have just one! It's so tempting to want to go out and buy a million tests just to pee on them all... I'm likely just tired because I have been out and about all day! Decorating my sons bedroom so he can FINALLY go into his own room. The carpet goes down tomorrow so i was attempting to do a few last minute things; I.e curtain poles etc. Got the wrong sized pole and had to drive all the way back.. that's what you get for measuring things with your eyes !


----------



## tallybee

:haha: I'm bad for that too lol should really measure properly but too easy to think ah that's about right :lol:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep, tiredness kicks in usually around 5-6 weeks. It hit me bad today! Slept from 9pm to 9am, and could have gone longer!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tallybee said:


> :haha: I'm bad for that too lol should really measure properly but too easy to think ah that's about right :lol:

Well, i got the voiles right :haha: It's all up now thankfully!:thumbup: 


I have the last minute "omg someone is coming to my house" panic clean to do tonight... Honestly I don't know why It bothers me so much :dohh: 

I painted the room at the weekend and ripped the flooring up; and it's all still sitting there... so yeah. That needs moving! 

But i just washed the couch :dohh: I'm a clutter bug but i'm not "dirty" I don't know how to explain that; Like my kitchen is clean but if you want access to the gas meter it aint happening because I have ten years worth of pots and tins and general stuff hiding in there. :haha:


----------



## Charmed86

Oh man, I can't wait to get some symptoms!! 

Can I ask a quick question.. I run a pet care business, I have to walk a lot during the day & cycle to & from jobs. What are the chances I'll be able to do that once my symptoms kick in? I've read that I shouldn't cycle from 4mths onwards, so that's out.. But what about the walking? Is it too much? Plus, with my own dogs too - they need walking 20-30 mins twice a day. I'd love some thoughts, I really need to speak to my DH about it & prepare in case I can't manage.


----------



## tallybee

Ok I don't feel so bad now all the amazon reviews of this desk say how awful the instructions are.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Charmed86 said:


> Oh man, I can't wait to get some symptoms!!
> 
> Can I ask a quick question.. I run a pet care business, I have to walk a lot during the day & cycle to & from jobs. What are the chances I'll be able to do that once my symptoms kick in? I've read that I shouldn't cycle from 4mths onwards, so that's out.. But what about the walking? Is it too much? Plus, with my own dogs too - they need walking 20-30 mins twice a day. I'd love some thoughts, I really need to speak to my DH about it & prepare in case I can't manage.

I would think you would be fine... only when you are heavily pregnant should walking become an issue :) I have a Dalmatian and I walked her up until the day I gave birth. Not quite the same as walking dogs all day etc but they do say you should be able to carrying on your "normal" exercise.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Charmed86 said:


> Oh man, I can't wait to get some symptoms!!
> 
> Can I ask a quick question.. I run a pet care business, I have to walk a lot during the day & cycle to & from jobs. What are the chances I'll be able to do that once my symptoms kick in? I've read that I shouldn't cycle from 4mths onwards, so that's out.. But what about the walking? Is it too much? Plus, with my own dogs too - they need walking 20-30 mins twice a day. I'd love some thoughts, I really need to speak to my DH about it & prepare in case I can't manage.

I was active right up until the due date and past it! Able to walk for at least 30 mins twice a day, so I wouldn't worry too much. If you are a generally fit and active person and you have a straightforward pregnancy then you will be fine.


----------



## 3boys

I just booked a private scan for next Saturday 21st. I could have one in epu but hate the waiting around there. Am I mad?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've booked I private scan too. It's only £50 well worth it for peace of mind

I don't do any exercise but I do walk tons. Up to my due date I was still walking 3 miles to my mw apps and 3 miles home again. And I was massive. Like someone chased me across a massive A road to ask if it was triplets massive :haha: 

Spent the whole day on my due date walking round the Christmas markets too. Although I was sooo slooowww lol


----------



## Dandi

I'm definitely going to schedule a private scan if my doctor doesn't schedule one by 8 weeks. Like Lil Pixie said, it's so worth it just to have some piece of mind!


----------



## tallybee

Walking is good exercise :) I've been doing lots more of it since my car packed in!


----------



## 3boys

Here is e100 am I mad to pay that just because I don't want to wait it epu? The nerves kill me.


----------



## Cariad_x

I'm tempted to get an early scan too but I'm waiting till my mw appointment. I had a complicated pregnancy with DS so don't known if I might need an early scan anyway.


----------



## tallybee

Just looked it up and could get an early scan for £95 between 7 and 11 weeks - but I have a NHS one booked for 12+3 so won't waste the money :flower:


----------



## Serenjay

Welcome to the group MrsSmith.

NDH hoping it settles and you're ok

Cariad how nice is it to be the star of the show lol...

Tally im so lucky.. OH LOVES flatpack.. he can't wait to get stuck in (saddo) myself I suffer with flatpackphobia

Peekaboobaby near me only charge £40 for a reassurance scan 7-13 weeks... with pics.. I will wait until my 8 week EPAU scan and if all ok I will book private to get pics as EPAU told me I can't have one at the 8 week either :( Only 12 week scan at the other hospital. x


----------



## Willow01

Can I join the club too?! I'm 4 weeks & 4 days and keeping fingers crossed bean sticks. I was laughing reading about the hangover club, I definitely have all the associated symptoms lol! Also got a 16 month old boy, I am knackered chasing after him all day!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome Mrs Smith and Willow! Willow, what's your due date? :)


----------



## Serenjay

Welcome Willow x


----------



## tallybee

Welcome willow!! xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome Willow & Mrs Smith

NDH I hope all is ok for you and that the bleeding stops xx


----------



## cheree89

So my nausea and bloat have vanished. I am a little paranoid. I hope all is ok. I wish I has at the stage where I could get out the doppler to check. I've been up late at night working instead of sleeping and am just hoping I didn't overdo it :-(


----------



## cheree89

I've been just barely staying under 200 mg caffeine each day, but I've definitely been close to that number each day. I need to cut it out, but it is so hard on only 2 or 3 hours of sleep...ugh.


----------



## shelby1090

I haven't been added n the due dates on page one, did I forget? Sounds like me >.< I'm due oct 18th!


----------



## GingerPanda

shelby1090 said:


> I haven't been added n the due dates on page one, did I forget? Sounds like me >.< I'm due oct 18th!

It's not you, hon, it's probably me. I'm running three groups and sick as a dog. The group moves so fast, it's hard to catch new people sometimes. Sorry! I added you! :flower:



Cheree, symptoms come and go, don't forget that. Fingers crossed that everything is fine. Stay positive!


----------



## tallybee

cheree89 said:


> I've been just barely staying under 200 mg caffeine each day, but I've definitely been close to that number each day. I need to cut it out, but it is so hard on only 2 or 3 hours of sleep...ugh.

:hugs: it's hard, I'm used to far more coffee xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've been just sticking within the caffeine limits too. Some days I'll have to coffees or one coffee and one tea. I try to go off the nhs guidelines, if coffee doesn't make me sick like it did last time I'm pretty happy with sticking to within the limits


----------



## Serenjay

Coffee was first to go for me.. I made a cup and spat it out.. it tasted vile... that was 13dpo


----------



## Dandi

I've cut out caffeine completely and it's killing me!!!


----------



## NDH

You can take me off the list :(


----------



## Serenjay

:hugs: NDH xx


----------



## tallybee

NDH said:


> You can take me off the list :(

:hugs: :hug:


----------



## Newbie32

oh ndh :-( huge hugs xx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dandi said:


> I've cut out caffeine completely and it's killing me!!!

Me too! I've replaced it with various caffeine free teas though. Hopefully they help with the nausea. :coffee: I also drink ginger ale and lemon water. The caffeine withdrawals will get better. I just keep reminding myself that I don't want my baby to be addicted either.



NDH said:


> You can take me off the list :(

:hugs::cry:


----------



## Charmed86

I'm so sorry NDH :hug:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, NDH! :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

I'm so sorry NDH! Praying for you!


----------



## 3boys

So sorry Nat x


----------



## cheree89

Hugs NDH


----------



## Natasha2605

So sorry NDH :hugs:

I feel pretty symptomless at the minute and I'm not sure whether or not I should worry. Maybe not, I'm sure they'll all come back with a vengeance. I feel good. Suspiciously good.


----------



## Serenjay

I had mainly fatigue at 4 weeks.. but all symptoms come and go.. they go and come back stronger.. then go...then come back stronger....

today boobs are hot n sore.. massive fatigue and feel so sick I was hardly able to swallow my pills...


----------



## Charmed86

Has anyone else had a mini freak out? I swear, every evening, I get so freaked out about being pregnant and having a baby! Worried that I can't cope with it all. I'm sure my hormones aren't helping! 

My symptoms seem to be coming & going too. I'm tired and hungry more than normal! And so gassy! :haha: The worst is the nausea & it's not even bad yet. I'm scared for if it does get bad!


----------



## Aliop

Sorry to read your news NDH xx

AFM, bloating seems to be easing a bit here too. Sickness in waves still but really not too bad at all (which is worrying:wacko:), dating scan booked for the 19th. I keep thinking I should change it to be sooner! 

Who have you all told? 

I've only told my best friend and husband so far which is weird as I usually tell my mum, sister and other close friends straight away but this time I'm not actually keen to tell.


----------



## apreslaube

I'm so sorry NDH.


I have had a rough week so far. Yesterday and today I just couldn't get any work done at work. I have so much to do that is basically overdue and it's stressing me out. I'm so tired and I'm just angry and depressed today. I almost cried at work and didn't know why.


----------



## Natasha2605

Aliop said:


> Sorry to read your news NDH xx
> 
> AFM, bloating seems to be easing a bit here too. Sickness in waves still but really not too bad at all (which is worrying:wacko:), dating scan booked for the 19th. I keep thinking I should change it to be sooner!
> 
> Who have you all told?
> 
> I've only told my best friend and husband so far which is weird as I usually tell my mum, sister and other close friends straight away but this time I'm not actually keen to tell.

I've told Oh and kids obviously , my immediate family (mum,dad,2 bros and 2sisters). My boss and some work colleagues. It's not a massive secret or anything. I'll tell my friends as I see them in person. 

With the girls I kept till 12 weeks but I'm so much more relaxed this time. And shit at keeping secrets.


----------



## GingerPanda

Charmed, I totally get the freak out. After all the money, time, blood, sweat, and tears we've put into TTC, now that I think I've finally got a sticky one I'm terrified that I'll be a bad mom! Why can't we just be happy?! :haha:



As for who I've told, my husband, obviously. lol Also told my parents, one friend, and my tae kwon do instructors (so they know why I can't do crazy maneuvers or jumping all over the place).


----------



## Cariad_x

I'm so sorry NDH xxx

I've told my OH and my son (not that he understood any). We told A friend from work last night as he asked us to attend something around the due date and was suspicious when we made excuses. He's been sworn to secrecy. 

I told my mum straight away with my son but I'm bricking it this time. I think between how quick it's been in to the relationship and how desperate she was for me to get the implant I know she won't take it well. Plus with my losses each time she told me it was "just as well" and I was with FOB for 3 years at that point.. She Seend very set on me never having any more kids despite the fact that I'm nearly 26 and in a steady and secure Job.


----------



## GingerPanda

Cariad, how rude of your mom! I wonder why she feels that way!



I made spaghetti for dinner. It was good, but... It was like I couldn't shovel it into my face fast enough. And at the same time, it was like I wasn't going to keep any of it down. :dohh:


----------



## cheree89

I've told my DH and my Facebook group from my last pregnancy. We've all become such good friends and I've even gotten together irl with a few of them. Not telling anyone else until I see a hb.


----------



## GingerPanda

Just lost my entire dinner... It was so violent, I had to clean puke off the walls. And my feet. And the bath mat. And my pants...

If this kid is not okay, I am going to be extra upset!


----------



## shelby1090

So sorry NDH :(

GingerPanda maybe some ginger tea? I use loose leaf ginger and it's spicy and warm and helps naturally with nausea. Hope you feel better soon! I'm scared of wen MS really hits me...

I've only told My DH immediate family and a couple close friends. We will announce more publicly once we feel comfortable.


----------



## cheree89

Oh my GingerPanda...I hope it doesn't get any worse for you.


----------



## Dandi

We've told immediate families, closest friends, and a close aunt. I always said I wouldn't tell a soul when I got pregnant, but we were just so excited after trying for do long that we couldn't contain it.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Gp I'm really sorry. But that did make me chuckle :haha: 

I've somehow told loads of people :dohh: our parents, my sisters, Carl's brothers, my boss and my 2 best friends. And now after Friday night three of my colleagues :dohh: should definitely have stayed home lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I haven't told anyone besides my husband. its getting awkward. suddenly everyone wants to have a drink with me! I don't like to say anything to anyone though. My husband told his work colleague though; She knew we were trying though, as she is aswell. So it seemed rude to outright lie to her (she asked how we were "getting on") 

I don't have any desire to tell anyone; I'm very private and loath the idea of having to "untell" people . Some people say it's nicer because then you have support. but for me i would hate it! x


----------



## tallybee

Omg cariad that's so rude of your mum! surely she will come round and be happy to be a gran again. 

Gp I hope your sickness doesn't get any worse.

I'm not sick at all. Bloating and a bit of nausea yes but no actual sickness. I'm not worried though as I never had sickness with dd. My boobs and belly bloat plus tiredness are all the symptoms I need here lol.

As for telling people we haven't yet. BnB and another close group of Internet friends are the only ones who know so far. Oh is happy for me to take the lead and I'd like to see the 12w scan then announce. It's so hard to keep secret though particularly when friends see me avoiding alcohol and coffee lol. And cigarettes :sick: I had to cut short a visit to friends the other day as they were smoking in the house and it made me feel ill.

Eta: my baby development picture thingy on that askbaby site went from the weird tube vagina looking thing to the tadpole looking thing overnight!!! :D


----------



## tallybee

Thinking about it I'm slightly apprehensive about how my family will take the news, my dad in particular was rather nasty about me being a mum a few years ago, I was struggling after being left high and dry by both fobs and his response was basically I should have been more careful. 

I had been so adamant for years that I was done having babies but things change when you meet the right person :cloud9:

My family have all met oh and like him. We'll have been together a year next month. I hope everyone can be happy for us.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We've been trying for a baby pretty much since we got married 7.5 years ago, so thankfully everyone has been hoping for us for a long time. 
Just on my way to my booking in appt. Eeek!


----------



## Cariad_x

Yeah it is pretty rude. I don't know why she's so set against me having more children. I know in this instance with everything that happened with my ex that she'll be worries about me but my OH is totally different (and literally everyone has said that). 

Aw GP that sounds awful! I've not been sick that much Thank god!

Good luck Lil Pixie!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> We've been trying for a baby pretty much since we got married 7.5 years ago, so thankfully everyone has been hoping for us for a long time.
> Just on my way to my booking in appt. Eeek!

ohh good luck :) ure lot are on the ball! i got told someone will ring me between 9-12 weeks... lovely eh.. 9 weeks then a phone call ! scan is suppose to be at 12 and the midwife books it so i guarantee that will be late too; it's what happens when u live in the fastest growing town in england lmao. :haha:


----------



## tallybee

Aww lil pixie :cloud9: 

Rhi the fastest growing town in England?? wow lol x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Where do you live rhi? 

All done now. She was really nice. I was worried because I get really anxious around people. I hate people lol. 

She even signed my slimming world form so I can still go to group :dance:


----------



## 3boys

I have told my sil and obviously my friends from bnb. When I thought I was having a loss I told my mil and she told me it was for the best. Seen her since that and she hasn't even asked how we are so I'm not telling her. Don't want to tell anyone until I see hb.


----------



## 3boys

Anyone else going on a long flight this pregnancy? I'm flying from Ireland to America in 7 weeks and I'm a little nervous. First flight is 8 1/2 hours second flight is 2 hours.


----------



## tallybee

Lil pixie glad things went well at appt!

3boys how horrid of your mil :-/ 

Yes I'm travelling on Friday to Thailand via qatar so 1st leg 7 hrs 2nd leg just over 6. I'm sure it'll be fine. Just going to drink plenty of water and stretch legs frequently up and down the aisles.


----------



## 3boys

Yes that's what I plan on doing I've only ever flown twice before both times with hubby and I have been terrified. This time I'm traveling alone.


----------



## 3boys

Thailand sounds amazing x


----------



## tallybee

I finished the desk!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tallybee

3boys said:


> Yes that's what I plan on doing I've only ever flown twice before both times with hubby and I have been terrified. This time I'm traveling alone.




3boys said:


> Thailand sounds amazing x

You'll be fine hun xx I'm not keen on taking off but grand after. We're really looking forward to Thailand and getting to see my dad xx it'll be hard as hell keeping pregnancy a secret from all the family though!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I love flying. It's peaceful to me. :haha:

Thailand sounds really interesting! 3boys, where in America are you going?


----------



## 3boys

I'm actually going to spend some time with a lady I met on here. We've been friends for years even though I've never met her I would class her as my best friend. The only person in the world that gets me apart from my hubby. She lives in kansas so that's where I'm headed. Nervous but excited.


----------



## GingerPanda

Fun! Enjoy!


----------



## tallybee

Sounds great 3boys I hope you have a great time!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

3boys said:


> Anyone else going on a long flight this pregnancy? I'm flying from Ireland to America in 7 weeks and I'm a little nervous. First flight is 8 1/2 hours second flight is 2 hours.

I'll be traveling from south central U.S. to California in May. I think it's 2 hours and then 5 hours. It's work related, but seeing the Pacific Ocean again will be nice.



Charmed86 said:


> Has anyone else had a mini freak out? I swear, every evening, I get so freaked out about being pregnant and having a baby! Worried that I can't cope with it all. I'm sure my hormones aren't helping!

I have! I've had several, but my DH always tells me I'll be fine. I'm mostly worried because I'm a lot more strict than he is, so I keep thinking Jellybean will like him better. :shrug:

Tomorrow I'm picking up my puppy. Hopefully he's a great distraction on this next 8 months. Also, I told my boss that I'm pregnant. Given the nature of my job, I thought it would be best. She was very excited and will be hiring an assistant for me who will do my work while I'm out. I'm glad she was understanding.


----------



## Charmed86

Went to see my Dr today about pains I've been having on my left side. She said she's not massively concerned right now, but she's referred me to the EPAU for a scan to make sure baby is where he should be. She's told them I'm 8wks based on dates, but she's hoping they'll date me properly while I'm there. I'm really hoping the pain is just gas! 

On a positive note, if everything is ok then at least I will see baby sooner! Well, sort of.. my Dr warned me that so early they might just see a sac, but no heartbeat. So I'm prepared for that! 

I'm trying to convince myself that it's not an ectopic by the way my tests got darker! My appointment is booked for Tuesday next week.


----------



## 3boys

At least you will see baby in right place but if your ticker is right then it's unlikely you will see hb. In early pregnancy the corpus lutum maintains pregnancy and that can cause an ache on the side you ovulated on. I have had aches in side on every pregnancy.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I've had pains on both sides where my ovaries are. It's pretty normal. But it'll be neat to get a more definite date! I'd be totally shocked if you saw a HB that early.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Early scans aren't too good... I had one when I was 4 weeks and it showed nothing... Re scanned at 6 weeks as there just a white outline of a circle. Then at 7 weeks you could see just a blob with a flickering heartbeat.. There change sooo quickly in such a short space of time, it's fab!!! :) good luck with your scan x


----------



## Charmed86

3boys said:


> At least you will see baby in right place but if your ticker is right then it's unlikely you will see hb. In early pregnancy the corpus lutum maintains pregnancy and that can cause an ache on the side you ovulated on. I have had aches in side on every pregnancy.

That is really reassuring, thank you! Thankfully my Dr was so lovely about the whole thing & said to call if I felt worse. I've been taking it easy all afternoon! Will they be able to see the sac?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Charmed if your ticker is correct, next week there may only be able to see a white circle... Which for them will be great as there will be able to determine if it's in the correct place... But at 5weeks don't expect to see anything that resembles a baby or a heartbeat...

I had early scans due to bleeding, so it still left me with lots of answers.

As for pains in a particular side, in my 7 pregnancies I have had that exact feeling, so fingers crossed it's just normal x


----------



## Dandi

3boys said:


> Anyone else going on a long flight this pregnancy? I'm flying from Ireland to America in 7 weeks and I'm a little nervous. First flight is 8 1/2 hours second flight is 2 hours.

I'll be traveling during this pregnancy, but because I hate to fly, we're driving. 15 hours cross country. I'm beginning to wonder if flying may be easier, hahaha!


----------



## 3boys

Charmed86 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> At least you will see baby in right place but if your ticker is right then it's unlikely you will see hb. In early pregnancy the corpus lutum maintains pregnancy and that can cause an ache on the side you ovulated on. I have had aches in side on every pregnancy.
> 
> That is really reassuring, thank you! Thankfully my Dr was so lovely about the whole thing & said to call if I felt worse. I've been taking it easy all afternoon! Will they be able to see the sac?Click to expand...

You probably will see a sac but I wouldn't worry if you don't they will just being you back and re-scan you


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dandi - 15 hours in the CAR! Yeah, I would fly for sure. I don't like riding that long. It's too much. I will be 19 weeks by the time I have to fly. I heard the 2nd trimester is easier aside from having to pee all the time.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Can't keep up with you all. slow down hah


----------



## 3boys

Yes for me anyway second trimester is fun you feel normal again and get to feel baby kick etc.


----------



## 3boys

Yes for me anyway second trimester is fun you feel normal again and get to feel baby kick etc.


----------



## Cariad_x

Second tri for me was the best one - you're not as tired or worried as you are on first and not as heavy or fed up and impatient as in third haha.


----------



## tallybee

Yeahh can't wait for 2nd tri!!


----------



## Charmed86

Aw, thank you! The sac is all I want for now, don't get me wrong, it would be great to see more! But I just want to make sure baby is in the right place for now :) x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

yup roll on 2nd !!


----------



## Neraida

Charmed86 said:


> Aw, thank you! The sac is all I want for now, don't get me wrong, it would be great to see more! But I just want to make sure baby is in the right place for now :) x

!!!!! You are absolutely right!!!
I am also waiting for my ER'S appointement this Monday and it will be the first one after learning that I'm preg.
Hope everything is fine and the baby is in the right place as you also mention . I think we will always feel a bit worry about our babies. It's absolutely normal. :baby::baby:


----------



## GingerPanda

I got Zofran!

https://img.pandawhale.com/post-45524-snoop-dogg-dancing-in-bath-tub-Kkuf.gif


----------



## Dandi

GP, that just cracked me up!!


----------



## Neraida

** can you pls add me to the list? if everything goes well my due date will be 15.10.2015

Thank you.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Neraida! You've been added!

Dandi, I'm glad it was funny and not too gross. :haha:


----------



## Neraida

Thank you !!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yea I agree! Second tri is full of sunshine


----------



## apreslaube

My husband obviously knows and I told one friend. We will traveling to Phoenix when I am about 9 weeks. Actually the day we leave is the day after our first prenatal appointment. We will be telling my family and friends then. We will tell husband's family probably at 12 weeks.


----------



## Natasha2605

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Can't keep up with you all. slow down hah

Me neither. 

Hoping everyone is doing well. No symptoms again today. Feeling great. Don't even feel pregnant. Not going to lie, that worries me slightly. 

Worked 10-4 today and just ordered a chinese. Can't be bothered to do much else.


----------



## 3boys

Natasha give it another week. I never have symptoms until 6 wks


----------



## Serenjay

Aliop said:


> Who have you all told?
> 
> I've only told my best friend and husband so far which is weird as I usually tell my mum, sister and other close friends straight away but this time I'm not actually keen to tell.

OH - My eldest daughter (24) as she was here when I done last test 1 girl in work as she is 17 weeks pregnant and she knew something was up as I am green with nausea..and so tired.. but no one else knows or will know. I wont tell my kids (21 and 15) until 12 weeks as they knew about all my losses and worry.. and as for work.. not telling them until I get a permanent contract as I need to go back to work and currently on fixed term till may. Im hoping it will be sorted soon..before they guess!



apreslaube said:


> I have had a rough week so far. Yesterday and today I just couldn't get any work done at work. I have so much to do that is basically overdue and it's stressing me out. I'm so tired and I'm just angry and depressed today. I almost cried at work and didn't know why.

I felt like that last week :hugs:



GingerPanda said:


> I made spaghetti for dinner. It was good, but... It was like I couldn't shovel it into my face fast enough. And at the same time, it was like I wasn't going to keep any of it down. :dohh:

Always cook something you dont mind tasting twice in 1 day :rofl:



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I haven't told anyone besides my husband. its getting awkward. suddenly everyone wants to have a drink with me! I don't like to say anything to anyone though. My husband told his work colleague though; She knew we were trying though, as she is aswell. So it seemed rude to outright lie to her (she asked how we were "getting on")
> 
> I don't have any desire to tell anyone; I'm very private and loath the idea of having to "untell" people . Some people say it's nicer because then you have support. but for me i would hate it! x

I am also a very secret person.. OH only went and told his bloody hairdresser when I was 4 weeks!!! I am not happy!! she also cuts my sons hair and when I took him in yesterday she was all smiles asking how I was.. I just said yeah fine ta and gave her the look of.. im not wanting to discuss anything.. i've not told my son.. so last thing I wanted mentioned.



3boys said:


> Natasha give it another week. I never have symptoms until 6 wks

mine are getting worse...


I am currently waiting for OH to arrive home from asda with potatoes and veg so I can make a dinner.. I suddenly fancied a cooked dinner with mash and peas broccoli and gravy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cariad_x

I'm so wiped out - its not even half 6 yet and I can barely keep my eyes open! 

A cooked dinner sounds magnificent. I'm about to have ours: meatballs that have been sloe cooking all day. Yum.


----------



## tallybee

:wave: 

My boobs won't fit in half my holiday clothes :hissy:

:lol:


----------



## cheree89

No symptoms for me either, except sore bbs. It is strange, because last week I was having hot flashes and was very nauseous, but this week...nothing. I'll just assume everything is ok, not much to be done if it isn't anyway.

We moved about 1000 miles from my family 9 months ago, so I regularly drive 15-16 hours to go for a visit. It is easier for me to drive so that I have the car and car seats when I get there. Plus, I hate flying. 

I actually dream of living in Europe one day. I would love the travel opportunities of living there. I love traveling...I worked for many years as a research scientist, so I have been all over the world. I would very much like for my boys to experience different cultures - so amazing!


----------



## GingerPanda

Cheree, I agree! I would love to be able to travel more! It costs just as much for me to get across this country as it does to get to Europe. Ridiculous that I can't afford to even visit parts of my own country!


----------



## cheree89

GingerPanda said:


> Cheree, I agree! I would love to be able to travel more! It costs just as much for me to get across this country as it does to get to Europe. Ridiculous that I can't afford to even visit parts of my own country!

It is a bit crazy isn't it. We all went on a trip to see my family the end of January. It would have cost us $2400 for all 4 of us to fly. We spent about $400 to drive (including a night at a nice hotel both there and back).


----------



## GingerPanda

We live in Northern Kentucky. I'd love to visit the west coast, but it's both insane to drive that far and to fly!


----------



## cheree89

GingerPanda said:


> We live in Northern Kentucky. I'd love to visit the west coast, but it's both insane to drive that far and to fly!

I live near Huntington WV, so not too far from you. I am from MN though, so that is where we drive. I have lived in IL, VA, TN and CA (and now WV).


----------



## GingerPanda

I was born and grew up in TN. Nashville. :)


----------



## cheree89

I lived in San Francisco when I lived in CA. It was beautiful and it was easy to go up or down the coast for weekend trips.


----------



## cheree89

I did a post-doc at UT. Knoxville wasn't my favorite, but the Smokey's are lovely.


----------



## tallybee

The US is really big isn't it! I feel like it's a long haul when we drive 350 miles to visit relatives in England lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Yes, it is really big! It's a 6 hour drive to visit my family the next state over!


----------



## cheree89

It was a 36 hour drive to move from MN to CA - that was a looong haul.


----------



## tallybee

cheree89 said:


> It was a 36 hour drive to move from MN to CA - that was a looong haul.

:shock: wooow that's definitely long haul!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ha! I live in North west England, Carl has relatives in South east in London, takes us probably 3.5 hours to get there. We could travel the length of the whole country in probably 7 hrs :haha: 

I don't really want to travel, I'm afraid of flying and I'm intimidated by people so other cultures is like an anxiety nightmare for me. But I'd love to see America - new York at Christmas. Chicago (remember Chicago hope? :haha: ) maine (Stephen King takes responsibility for that one) ooh just everywhere!


----------



## GingerPanda

Lil_Pixie, if you like to party, you should definitely try the French Quarter in Louisiana! I love New Orleans! But you do have to be streetwise and keep your wits about you, otherwise you're liable to get mugged. We always carry a fake wallet with a few dollars and an expired license in it just in case. But always had a blast every time. The haunted history tours are also ace.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

GingerPanda said:


> I was born and grew up in TN. Nashville. :)

I love Nashville. We honeymooned there! It was nice and low key.



tallybee said:


> :wave:
> 
> My boobs won't fit in half my holiday clothes :hissy:
> 
> :lol:

Gah, me neither. I've been wearing leggings and tunics. I've decided that instead of buying maternity things, I'm going to buy plus sized tunics and shirts to go with my leggings for the summer. 



GingerPanda said:


> We live in Northern Kentucky. I'd love to visit the west coast, but it's both insane to drive that far and to fly!

I live in Arkansas, but I've lived in KS, and I've been to over half of the states. I've also lived in Ecuador. That was great. I was able to learn Spanish and dance and eat awesome food. I made great friends there. Travelling and living in other countries is the best way I've learned to be grateful, well rounded, and not afraid to try new things. My children will definitely travel.


----------



## tallybee

Leggings and tunics is a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## shellgirl

Hi there! I saw the link to your group in another thread and would like to join. I got my BFP yesterday with an EDD of 10/21. I'm a mommy to my 20 month old spitfire daughter :) Can I just say I love the name of the group?! I love owls and it's actually the theme of my daughter's room!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks and welcome, shellgirl!


----------



## Newbie32

Good to see we still have some new ladies joining in! This thread still moves sooo fast - takes me a good part of my mornings here to catch up with all the overnight chatter!!! 

I have a bit of long haul work travel coming up in early March.... (Oz to Canada, so 26 hours of flying) which is going to be full on! I'm used to the 13 hr LA trip - but this will be the first time doing it without the aid of sleeping tablets to get my time zones sorted en route...so I'm a bit worried i will get no sleep on the plane and be ruined when i get there for my meetings! I guess we will see!


----------



## dojenstein

Hi ladies. Can I join in. Got my second beta today and the numbers are looking good so I wanted to join a group of ladies going through the same things. My EDD is October 25th. 

I'm about 4 weeks along. Had one MC last year but my fingers are crossed because my betas then were barely above 5 and didn't increase. This time I got an 87 and a 283 today. And I threw up this morning at work. I don't know why, but I was kind of happy. Made me feel like this is really happening because it's still so surreal. 

Anyway, wishing you all a h&h 9 months.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome new ladies!


The Minute Maid soft frozen lemonade cups are awesome for morning sickness!


----------



## shelby1090

Got my first blood draw today at 4+4 (according to lmp) and got 784!! So happy right now I can't believe its that high. Don't know if my doc will do a second draw on Friday or not so we will see! :dance:


----------



## sinead266

Hi ladies, got my bfp two weeks ago, im due on the 6th October can i be added to the group please


----------



## Willow01

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome! My due date is October 17th :)


----------



## 3boys

Welcome new ladies. 
America sounds massive you could definitely drive from one end of Ireland to the other in about 5 hours. Haha


----------



## GingerPanda

I would love to drive from one end of Ireland to the other! ... On the wrong side of the road. :haha:


----------



## sinead266

Dont think you'd get from top to bottom of Ireland in 5 hours lol


----------



## GingerPanda

New ladies have been added!


----------



## Serenjay

Welcome to all the new ladies :D xx

Girls Im in so much pain with my boobies!! I have soaked them in a bath too.. then remembered I had to climb out and dry them... nipples are so sensitive I cant even have a sports bra..normal bra or nightie on them... and bad ligament pain around my groin... anyone else suffering these? x


----------



## AJae

Can I join you lovely ladies? 

Got my bfp on 30th Jan. can't believe any of it is real at all as my period wasn't due to start until today (usually 34-37 day cycles, and I know i wasnt pg last month!) so it picked up very very early on a frer (13 days early and so Typically I am the awkward one!) . 7 tests (okay more like 10!) later and still two lines getting darker. Booking appt not til march so in some strange out of body state until then. So far, nothing out of the ordinary apart from overwhelming urge for liquorice allsorts 3dpo. I cannot abide them and need to leave a room they are in normally, so me shoving handfuls down my throat like it was an elixir of youth made me wary..... 

All being well, and depending on which calculator to believe (lmp 8th Jan, cycle avg above)EDD is either 15th Oct (mine and Boyf's 9th anniversary!!) or 22nd Oct, but I guess this will be cleared up in time. So no one make any plans for halloween just in case. Havent told family yet as it's not sunk in and our first month NTNP so just taking each day as it comes. This will be our first so looking forward to keeping updated (all being well) H&H 9M to all!!! Xx:hugs:


----------



## Dandi

Welcome to the new ladies!

Guys, I'm six weeks tomorrow and feel like I need maternity pants already. My clothes fit, they just don't fit "right" and everything is so uncomfortable! My tummy feels bruise and my hips are sore. I wish I could wear yoga pants to the office. Ugh.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, AJae! I'll add you in on the 15th, and we can change it later if we need to. :thumbup:

Dandi, with my first pregnancy, I was so bloated I went out and bought maternity clothes at 6 weeks. Lost that pregnancy at 8 weeks, but was very glad to have them from the beginning for the second pregnancy (lost at 6 weeks) and for this pregnancy. There is no shame in already wearing maternity clothes! They're cute, and honestly, no one can tell they're maternity clothes in the beginning. And they're super comfy! Like pajamas!


----------



## cheree89

Welcome to all the new ladies!

I love maternity pants...not going to lie. I haven't gotten mine out yet though. I just get a kick out of wearing size medium instead of a number size lol. I love maternity tanks. I wear those all the time. I guess I have a long torso, because I like the length of maternity tanks over regular ones even when not pregnant.


----------



## Dandi

Ugh, the bloat. I feel gross. I may see if I can find some cheap maternity pants to ease into for comfort until I'm at the point to seriously shop for maternity clothes.


----------



## Aliop

shelby1090 said:


> Got my first blood draw today at 4+4 (according to lmp) and got 784!! So happy right now I can't believe its that high. Don't know if my doc will do a second draw on Friday or not so we will see! :dance:

Excellent result! 

GP - yay!! For zofran :thumbup:

I've been at a play centre with my little two all morning and my friend who knows so we've been talking practicalities of four kids (eeeekkk!!) this morning, don't know if I feel better or worse LOL


----------



## Aliop

Dandi said:


> Ugh, the bloat. I feel gross. I may see if I can find some cheap maternity pants to ease into for comfort until I'm at the point to seriously shop for maternity clothes.

You will thank yourself for buying some comfy maternity pants, it's awful feeling 'squished' lol I'm favouring maxi dresses (summer over here) as they are so much more comfy.


----------



## MrsSmith54

So mad at my body. Here we go again so I got my results and have had to start progesterone inserts and I had yo increase my neupogyn because my white blood count is at a lower level then it should be for a pregnant woman. Tomorrow I find out if my little bug will be viable. Prays lady's its going to be a bumpy trimester for me.


----------



## apreslaube

Lil pixie I live in Chicago 

Someone at work today saw me and was all, is that a bump?!?! My stomach is a lot bigger than it was 2 week ago. Not a crazy lot but definitely noticeable. Lol the girls at work are so pregnancy conscious.


----------



## Neraida

Hi Ladies. How r u today ? I read that most of you r from the States.
I am Greek and leave on an island :-D. (U know you should visit Greece in the summer , don't u ? :-D :-D )

I've been to New York and Las Vegas. Both where amazing places and would really love to visit more states in the future. 
So, writing here is really nice as I excersise my English and it's beatiful to speak with People from all over the world and change thoughts.


----------



## Tink1o5

Greece?! Wow that's very awesome!


----------



## shellgirl

Serenjay, my boobies are really sore too. Taking my bra off tonight really hurt. It sounds like yours are even more sensitive if it hurts to have a nighty on them. I'm sorry!
And girls, I hear ya with the bloat! I'm only 4 weeks and suddenly the bloat came out of nowhere today! I tried on my lingerie for Valentines Day and I can barely fit it. I ordered it a month ago and didn't expect this to be a problem. I don't think I was this bloated this fast last time. Oh well. 
DH doesn't know I'm pregnant yet, I'm making him a Valentines Day card and announcing it in there for him. It's so hard keeping this secret!!! We are celebrating on Friday instead of Saturday since that's the night we could get a sitter, so at least I only have to stay quiet for a little bit longer...

Any fun Valentines Day plans for you gals?


----------



## Neraida

Tink1o5, yes from Greece. Have you ever been ?
shellgirl, your idea is so romantic!!!!!
I am sure you will have great time and your DH will be thrilled and surprised!!!
As for symptoms, I have nausea before having my possitive Beta, shore boobs and great bloating. However I had an IVF and probably bloating is from mild Ohss.
No plans for Valentine's till today. Hope my DH has a surprise for me.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We don't really do valentines. Just something we never got into the habit of. 

Shellgirl that's so adorable! What a lovely valentines you guys will have  

Wow so many new ladies while I was sleeping!! We come to all of you :flower: 

My boobs are sore but nothing like that :hugs: I think to meme tippee do cooling pads if they're still really hot. They're for early days of breastfeeding but it might be worth a try? 

Just got on the bus and I'm so HUNGRY! I won't be at the office for at least 90 mins - 2 hrs :-( gonna be a looong morning. . .


----------



## KrazyMomma

5 weeks completed. Feels like time is moving slowly :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh yea. The days a really dragging by for me too. Feels like an age but we haven't even know about this baby for two weeks yet.


----------



## Cariad_x

Welcome new ladies :flower:

We've no real plans for Valentine's. My ex was meant to have 
DS but his wee bit booked them away so he cancelled. So we'll probably order in and watch a film.

I've been feeling really tearful and over emotional the past few days. I forgot how crappy 1st tri could feel.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Welcome new ladies!

I love how spread out our group is, ladies from all over the world! I really loved visiting America. Did the West coast which was fab, but next time would love to see the East coast.

I'm going to stop testing now. Just got a 3+ on my digi so I'm happy with that for now.

My moods are crazy, I've been so weepy but now I'm just so angry all the time! I'm so unpredictable!


----------



## tallybee

shellgirl said:


> Hi there! I saw the link to your group in another thread and would like to join. I got my BFP yesterday with an EDD of 10/21. I'm a mommy to my 20 month old spitfire daughter :) Can I just say I love the name of the group?! I love owls and it's actually the theme of my daughter's room!

Hi, welcome to the group :) congrats on your pregnancy!

Owls are awesome aren't they. My Gran actually loves them and collects anything owl related, I'm working on a cross stitch design for her.



Newbie32 said:


> Good to see we still have some new ladies joining in! This thread still moves sooo fast - takes me a good part of my mornings here to catch up with all the overnight chatter!!!
> 
> I have a bit of long haul work travel coming up in early March.... (Oz to Canada, so 26 hours of flying) which is going to be full on! I'm used to the 13 hr LA trip - but this will be the first time doing it without the aid of sleeping tablets to get my time zones sorted en route...so I'm a bit worried i will get no sleep on the plane and be ruined when i get there for my meetings! I guess we will see!

Ahh yes I hear you! I was taking temazepam to help my nerves last time I flew - I'll just have to take deep breaths this time!!



dojenstein said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join in. Got my second beta today and the numbers are looking good so I wanted to join a group of ladies going through the same things. My EDD is October 25th.
> 
> I'm about 4 weeks along. Had one MC last year but my fingers are crossed because my betas then were barely above 5 and didn't increase. This time I got an 87 and a 283 today. And I threw up this morning at work. I don't know why, but I was kind of happy. Made me feel like this is really happening because it's still so surreal.
> 
> Anyway, wishing you all a h&h 9 months.

Hi hun welcome and congrats! Sounds really promising!



shelby1090 said:


> Got my first blood draw today at 4+4 (according to lmp) and got 784!! So happy right now I can't believe its that high. Don't know if my doc will do a second draw on Friday or not so we will see! :dance:

:happydance: 



sinead266 said:


> Hi ladies, got my bfp two weeks ago, im due on the 6th October can i be added to the group please

Welcome and congrats!! Lovely to see so many joining! :) :)



Serenjay said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies :D xx
> 
> Girls Im in so much pain with my boobies!! I have soaked them in a bath too.. then remembered I had to climb out and dry them... nipples are so sensitive I cant even have a sports bra..normal bra or nightie on them... and bad ligament pain around my groin... anyone else suffering these? x

:hugs: sounds like you're having an awful time with them, mne are bad but not that bad, bath soak seems to be helping mine. I hope yours settle soon hun.



AJae said:


> Can I join you lovely ladies?
> 
> Got my bfp on 30th Jan. can't believe any of it is real at all as my period wasn't due to start until today (usually 34-37 day cycles, and I know i wasnt pg last month!) so it picked up very very early on a frer (13 days early and so Typically I am the awkward one!) . 7 tests (okay more like 10!) later and still two lines getting darker. Booking appt not til march so in some strange out of body state until then. So far, nothing out of the ordinary apart from overwhelming urge for liquorice allsorts 3dpo. I cannot abide them and need to leave a room they are in normally, so me shoving handfuls down my throat like it was an elixir of youth made me wary.....
> 
> All being well, and depending on which calculator to believe (lmp 8th Jan, cycle avg above)EDD is either 15th Oct (mine and Boyf's 9th anniversary!!) or 22nd Oct, but I guess this will be cleared up in time. So no one make any plans for halloween just in case. Havent told family yet as it's not sunk in and our first month NTNP so just taking each day as it comes. This will be our first so looking forward to keeping updated (all being well) H&H 9M to all!!! Xx:hugs:

Welcome and congrats!! :happydance: weird about the licorice allsorts lol!



Dandi said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Guys, I'm six weeks tomorrow and feel like I need maternity pants already. My clothes fit, they just don't fit "right" and everything is so uncomfortable! My tummy feels bruise and my hips are sore. I wish I could wear yoga pants to the office. Ugh.

Omg I'm the same everything's just not quite right. It's a nightmare lol.



MrsSmith54 said:


> So mad at my body. Here we go again so I got my results and have had to start progesterone inserts and I had yo increase my neupogyn because my white blood count is at a lower level then it should be for a pregnant woman. Tomorrow I find out if my little bug will be viable. Prays lady's its going to be a bumpy trimester for me.

:hugs: FIngers crossed for you hun I hope everything turns out fine. xx



Neraida said:


> Hi Ladies. How r u today ? I read that most of you r from the States.
> I am Greek and leave on an island :-D. (U know you should visit Greece in the summer , don't u ? :-D :-D )
> 
> I've been to New York and Las Vegas. Both where amazing places and would really love to visit more states in the future.
> So, writing here is really nice as I excersise my English and it's beatiful to speak with People from all over the world and change thoughts.

Ahhh Greece in the summer sounds fab! Scottish summers are a bit less hot lol. 



shellgirl said:


> Serenjay, my boobies are really sore too. Taking my bra off tonight really hurt. It sounds like yours are even more sensitive if it hurts to have a nighty on them. I'm sorry!
> And girls, I hear ya with the bloat! I'm only 4 weeks and suddenly the bloat came out of nowhere today! I tried on my lingerie for Valentines Day and I can barely fit it. I ordered it a month ago and didn't expect this to be a problem. I don't think I was this bloated this fast last time. Oh well.
> DH doesn't know I'm pregnant yet, I'm making him a Valentines Day card and announcing it in there for him. It's so hard keeping this secret!!! We are celebrating on Friday instead of Saturday since that's the night we could get a sitter, so at least I only have to stay quiet for a little bit longer...
> 
> Any fun Valentines Day plans for you gals?

Wow that's an amazing way to tell him! I couldn't keep it in lol had to tell oh straight away, he was at work so I text him asking to call me when he got a minute and the wait for him to phone back was excruciating! :rofl:

We're not big on valentines day and plus we will be flying into bangkok on the day lol we'll just be exploring with the rest of the family who are also going. And trying to not tell anyone about the pregnancy :shock:



KrazyMomma said:


> 5 weeks completed. Feels like time is moving slowly :)




Lil_Pixie said:


> Oh yea. The days a really dragging by for me too. Feels like an age but we haven't even know about this baby for two weeks yet.

Yes t does feel draggy at the moment, 2.5 weeks since bfp but seems ages, and scan still an age away. Going on holiday should help me take my mind off obsessing though.



Cariad_x said:


> Welcome new ladies :flower:
> 
> We've no real plans for Valentine's. My ex was meant to have
> DS but his wee bit booked them away so he cancelled. So we'll probably order in and watch a film.
> 
> I've been feeling really tearful and over emotional the past few days. I forgot how crappy 1st tri could feel.

:hugs: the hormones send emotions all over the place ey :flow: it's nuts. 

That's a bit naff of your ex :hugs: I hope you have a nice evening in.

RIght I should get ready for work, still got packing to do afterwards!!!!!!!! We fly tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

enjoy your trip! x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I would feel better if i had an actual appointment booked. Being told someone will call me between 9-12 weeks is a bit meh tbh :( So yeah i feel that time is going backwards haha.


----------



## Serenjay

Hi all, welcome new ladies H&H 9 months xx

I am finding this bit is going really fast.. I am coming up to 7 weeks already.. im scared :cry: I cant stop crying.. I have so much anxiety and nightmares have been worse so not sleeping.. working fulltime where no one knows and I have today off work but I just want to sleep.. im cancelling an exam I had later today as I am so stressed.

OH cant do anything to help me.. everything is making me get palpitations with worry..boobs so sore and nauseated so much..sipping ice cold water with 3/4 ice.

As for valentines we dont normally do anything.. but this year at 6pm we will be sat with our midwife at the local birthing centre hospital having our 1st appointment.. and I cant wait to tell her how I have been feeling as I feel so rough :cry:


----------



## KrazyMomma

We live in Melbourne, Australia. Yet to fix an appointment for my first scan. When did you ladies scan for the very first time ? 6 weeks or 8 weeks ?


----------



## tallybee

Rhi I can imagine that feels naff tbh :hugs: I hope they do call you on time and get things organised. 

Serenjay :hugs: you're doing an awful lot. Try to be kind to yourself :flow:

KrazyMomma here we get paperwork appointment at 8 weeks and first scan at 12. Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Im just so emotional Tally :cry: must be hormones xxx

Krazymomma here in UK we have scans at 12 weeks but as I have had 7 early mc I was offered a scan at what I thought was 6weeks 1 day but baba was there with heartbeat measuring 6 weeks 2 days on 9th feb.. a few women only get to see the yolk sac etc then so I would wait till 8 weeks to be sure you can see something. (all depends when Baba implanted..some implant later)

I have another on 23rd I will be 8 weeks 2 days as its a follow up with the EPAU to make sure baba is still growing. Then my normal scan at 12 weeks. x


----------



## Khadijah-x

KrazyMomma said:


> We live in Melbourne, Australia. Yet to fix an appointment for my first scan. When did you ladies scan for the very first time ? 6 weeks or 8 weeks ?

Heya.. here in the UK we generally unless problems are booked into our first scan between 10 and 14 weeks which they call the 'dating scan' which ideally they do as close to 12 as possible. It's past the safe stage then and then can see babies development etc more accurately. My friend even found out the sex at 12 weeks although she wasn't meant to :haha:


----------



## ClaireJ23

apreslaube said:


> Lil pixie I live in Chicago
> 
> Someone at work today saw me and was all, is that a bump?!?! My stomach is a lot bigger than it was 2 week ago. Not a crazy lot but definitely noticeable. Lol the girls at work are so pregnancy conscious.

Thank goodness they got that right then!


----------



## ClaireJ23

shellgirl said:


> Serenjay, my boobies are really sore too. Taking my bra off tonight really hurt. It sounds like yours are even more sensitive if it hurts to have a nighty on them. I'm sorry!
> And girls, I hear ya with the bloat! I'm only 4 weeks and suddenly the bloat came out of nowhere today! I tried on my lingerie for Valentines Day and I can barely fit it. I ordered it a month ago and didn't expect this to be a problem. I don't think I was this bloated this fast last time. Oh well.
> DH doesn't know I'm pregnant yet, I'm making him a Valentines Day card and announcing it in there for him. It's so hard keeping this secret!!! We are celebrating on Friday instead of Saturday since that's the night we could get a sitter, so at least I only have to stay quiet for a little bit longer...
> 
> Any fun Valentines Day plans for you gals?

That's a lovely surprise for him! We're waiting until Mother's Day (Sunday 15th March) to announce to our family.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm hoping to have my first scan on mothers day :) if all goes well of course! 


is anyone having any cravings yet?! sorry if this has been done in depth but the chatter in here moves to fast ahah. 


since before i found out i was pregnant (by about a day lol) i have been after chips. For the americans i guess i mean fries. But not the horrible skinny kind you get from your oven. the chunky dripping in fat from the chippy kind haha. I have had two chippy dinners this week already. oops. and i'm sat here now almost crying because the one near my house isn't open till tea time!!!! grrr


----------



## tallybee

Omg chip shop chips with brown sauce omnomnom :munch:


----------



## Serenjay

Rhi I have no cravings.. but lots of aversions :( but I too have had chip butties this week.. with tons of salt and vinegar.. its the only thing that was settling my tummy... no ketchup Like i normally do as I have gone off that too.. 

I made mash potatoes carrots gravy peas and broccoli for Baba last night so it had some iron etc but it didn't taste as delicious as it normally does. im going off everything... I am able to eat crumpets.. I had some with peanut butter on this morning, and that settled ok. I normally love peanut butter and jam on toast.. I may try that for supper.. I really dont know what to eat today.. something simple like beans on toast is satisfying me as I cant have overpowering flavours like I normally love at the moment.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Whoop I'm 6 weeks today :)... God I feel like I've been pregnant for forever already haha..

Today I got a text from midwife to do my booking in appointment, so yay to getting booked in and hopefully I don't have to wait to get a scan at 13weeks again... Hopefully it's more closer to the 12, petrified of having another blighted ovum so would be nice to get scanned to make sure there's actually a baby... NHS won't give me a early reassurance scan like there did with my daughter, apparently too expensive and unless I have a huge medical condition there won't do it :(


----------



## Serenjay

Oh babee Congratulations on 6 weeks :)

Do you have a peekaboobaby place near you? I have another scan at 8 weeks at EPAU (already seen baba at 6+2) but they wont give pics... so I may just get one of these once I know baba is still growing at the 8 weeks scan...

https://www.peekaboobabyscan.co.uk/packages/

https://www.peekaboobabyscan.co.uk/packages/early-pregnancy-scan/

I am seen at EPAU as I have had 7 early losses....


----------



## Cariad_x

Rhi - I've been craving strawberry milkshake, preferably Yazoo milkshake, sInce a few days before I found out I was pregnant. It's ridiculous. I'm drinking like a carton a day!


----------



## cheree89

My appointment was supposed to be on the 25th, but I called this morning and got it moved to Monday. My complete loss of symptoms tells me this is probably not a sticky bean for me. We'll see what Monday brings.


----------



## GingerPanda

Now I require a milkshake! But my favorite place to get them (Cold Stone Creamery) is closed. :(


----------



## 3boys

Sinead it took me 4 hr 25 mins to drive from cork to belfast before so I was guessing it wouldn't take much more to go right to the top lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

cheree89 said:


> My appointment was supposed to be on the 25th, but I called this morning and got it moved to Monday. My complete loss of symptoms tells me this is probably not a sticky bean for me. We'll see what Monday brings.

Symptoms can just come and go :hugs: 

my only symptom at all is wanting to eat chips haha


----------



## shellgirl

I am so sorry to hear about your losses Serenjay. I've had one before my daughter, but I can't imagine going through it repeatedly. Fingers crossed this is a sticky one for you!

Here they have you wait till minimum 6 weeks for the first scan, but rather 7 to make sure you can see the heartbeat. I have mine scheduled for 7+4 I think.

BTW, what does naff mean?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

naff :rubbish


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Shell.. hope yours goes well :D

Naff here means useless-no good-pathetic


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Serenjay I can't even imagine how worrying it is for you :hugs: 

I don't feel super confident about this pregnancy right now. With X I had aversions to everything and was pretty sick. Even with my last pregnancy I had aversions for a little while. I'm 5+5 now and the only thing I've got really is cramps. I'm sure by now I was as rough as a dogs bum. I just don't feel like there's anything in there.


----------



## Serenjay

Oddly enough.. I am relaxed about this one more than my chemicals.. and I have been from the first day.. not sure why..but my anxiety about losing it is not as severe as it was with them and thats from getting my bfp. I was on wee watch constantly and for a moment when wiping would hold breath..I just think this feels stronger..plus me feeling so ill makes me feel like it is stronger. on the other pregnancies I was a complete nightmare to be around..freaking out incase I lost it..then I lost them

All our pregnancies are different...

I know this is different to my other ones (fullterm ones) because I am normally vomiting from 4th week non stop. With some of my chemical pregnancies I was vomiting occasionally from 3+5 days onwards till losing them before 5th week.

I have not really had cramps since 4 weeks.. but I get a fullness sensation that happens once or twice a day for a few mins.. sometimes it makes me feel really sick.

its 4.30pm and I need an hours sleep.. back in a bit x Hoping I dont have another nightmare x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Serenjay said:


> Oh babee Congratulations on 6 weeks :)
> 
> Do you have a peekaboobaby place near you? I have another scan at 8 weeks at EPAU (already seen baba at 6+2) but they wont give pics... so I may just get one of these once I know baba is still growing at the 8 weeks scan...
> 
> https://www.peekaboobabyscan.co.uk/packages/
> 
> https://www.peekaboobabyscan.co.uk/packages/early-pregnancy-scan/
> 
> I am seen at EPAU as I have had 7 early losses....

I've had 3 losses in total, so I'm not sure why there won't scan me?! Theredod with my daughter at 7 weeks, I got a picture of her although she was just a blob. Even with the scariness of molar pregnancy (thankfully I didn't have in the end) there still won't.

We have a baby bond local to us, but it's a £100! And with us having to buy a 7 seater car, new wardrobes so we can squeeze a cot in somewhere I can't justify the money... Especially when I will be getting a scan anyways for free :( although I do wish I had that money spare x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I had loads of symptoms to begin with... Then there sort of died down... But lastnight and today I've felt nausea none stop, and my boobs are rock hard!!!! I did the exact same with my daughter, dot on 6 weeks It all hit! Haha


----------



## Natasha2605

Neraida said:


> Tink1o5, yes from Greece. Have you ever been ?
> shellgirl, your idea is so romantic!!!!!
> I am sure you will have great time and your DH will be thrilled and surprised!!!
> As for symptoms, I have nausea before having my possitive Beta, shore boobs and great bloating. However I had an IVF and probably bloating is from mild Ohss.
> No plans for Valentine's till today. Hope my DH has a surprise for me.

I got married in Rhodes. Beautiful country.


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey ladies. Have kind of skimmed through as I can't keep up when I've been at work all day haha!

Hope everyone is well and babies are not causing too much trouble. 

I'm still pretty symptomless this week other than feeling sick this morning. Passed within an hour though. Time is dragging something awful at the minute. 

I've resisted the urge to go out and buy more tests all week though. Will maybe buy one at weekend and hope for nice dark line to reassure myself since I feel so good atm. 

I'm another who doesn't do Valentine's Day. I put up with my hubby, that should be love proven enough haha. He's worse than my children at times!!


----------



## Cariad_x

I caved and bought another test today Natasha. Nice dark line compared to my initial test so I feel reassured. If it'll help then go for it!

:hug: to the ladies deleting anxious and worrying. Hope you all feel better soon. 

My boobs are bloody killing me tonight. No longer nauseated though!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I tested recently also, because my symptoms sort of died down and i was like oh no pleaseeeee not again...

Thankfully the test line was darker than the control one, so i felt really great!, i stopped there, even though i had another test to use... As didn't want to risk taking the other just incase my urine was weak or the dye was weak (i think it would of freaked me out lol)

Eeee these things we go through, I hate 1st tri... but it does get better :)


----------



## GingerPanda

No more peesticks for me! But my scan is in 6 days! I am simultaneously terrified and excited.


----------



## 3boys

Have doctors appointment for sharp pain in side tomorrow. Praying it's just stretching pains. I know it's normal for pains but this is severe on and off all day.


----------



## Serenjay

Hopefully time will go fast GP :D xx

9 days till my 2nd scan @8+2

3boys hope its just similar to what im getting.. ligament pain... :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope everything goes well, 3boys! I imagine they'll do a scan?

Serenjay, I am jealous you've already had a scan, but I'd be so sad if I didn't get a picture!


----------



## Dandi

Six weeks today and had my first appointment. Doc said my uterus is measuring larger than 6 weeks, but that it could just be a result of my history with fibroids. I won't know for sure until my first scan in 2.5 weeks, but I know for sure that if I'm not 6 weeks, I'd be 10 weeks and that seems unlikely given that I only got a faint line until a few days after my missed January period. Now the waiting game begins for me blood results. I should get them Monday. 

Hope all of you ladies are having a good day and everyone is feeling well!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

we have also got to bump up to a seven seater now. 
no idea where we will pull the money from though haha. I refuse the idea of financing a car. I don't even have a mortgage so to me the idea of owing 20k on a car is horrifying. Going to have to get saving! and super fast.... I really want one with sliding back doors; no more car park dilemmas where i can't open the door wide enough to get the carseat in!


----------



## tallybee

We need a new car too.The old one has died a death and was too small anyway. Will need to see what we can find!

I threw up half my dinner today.... yuck. I hope I'm not getting all the sickness just in time for flying lol.

Random - has anyone else got/had really bloodshot eyes??


----------



## 3boys

I need to get a 9 seater


----------



## Aliop

tallybee said:


> We need a new car too.The old one has died a death and was too small anyway. Will need to see what we can find!
> 
> I threw up half my dinner today.... yuck. I hope I'm not getting all the sickness just in time for flying lol.
> 
> Random - has anyone else got/had really bloodshot eyes??

Bummer about being sick. No bloodshot eyes here.


----------



## Aliop

Feeling very blah this morning. Biggest boy went on the bus to school and little two are in care today so it's just me at home and I am back in comfy loose clothes sitting on the lounge even though I should be cleaning! 

Thinking about ringing my sister and telling her but not sure if I can be bothered, might just enjoy the peace lol


----------



## GingerPanda

I just got a new car, just in time! We got it the day before my BFP! :haha:

Just a 5-seater Hyundai Elantra. I was driving a sporty little 2-door Mitsubishi Eclipse. Would NOT have enjoyed getting a car seat in and out of that thing!


----------



## Serenjay

GP I still wont have a pic at my 8 week scan with the EPAU.. Im going to pay for the private scan after the 8 week scan if all is ok and get a picture then :D I really don't mind now that they give no pics.. for its there for showing me all is ok... and that I am grateful for.. so I can't complain.. most women don't even get that. it wont be long now and you will see your LO... plus you will see more detail the first time :D xx

Dandi what if it's twins?? :D haha

Tally I hope you wont vomit on the front passenger on plane!! :rofl: ask your Pharmacist or gp to take your blood pressure... it could be a little raised?(bloodshot eyes)

Lol ALiop I think its more fun when people dont know :D

As for cars.. we have 2.. small pegeout 206 for OH to go back n forth work... 18 months ago we got a qashqai +2 which is a 7 seater..we got that when I was told I was going to be a grandmother.. so needed the extra space.. so we have plenty of room for Baba when he/she arrives.. I am going to paint the spare room neutral too as we are not going to find out the sex... I was originally making it pretty pink for my granddaughter with her toddler bed etc.. but now Baba is on way I have to make it suit both..just in case this one is a boy.. I have bought my GD some beautiful Owl bedding so will add some owls to the room... :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I think owls are cute for boys and girls. :)


Tally, I would ask if your doctor can give you a few Zofran pills or something to keep your tummy calm in the flight. You only have to take one every 12 hours.


----------



## cheree89

We don't technically need a new car, but I would like one. We have an elantra too gp. My dh uses that for work. He is quite tall though and doesn't fit in it too well. I don't think we could get 3 across it that one. Our vehicle that has the car seats is a small suv (ford escape). It could do 3 across, but I really, really want a minivan for those sliding doors too. Not sure which car we'd get rid of. The elantra is a better car I think.


----------



## GingerPanda

Asian cars are much longer lasting than American, I think. You'll have that Hyundai forever. I'd trade out the Ford. No sense in having two gas guzzlers.


----------



## tallybee

Too late to see a doctor before we go now, will just have to hope for the best :p

The bloodshot look seems to have faded a bit, just wondered if anyone else had had it at all. My bp tends to be on the low side :shrug: who knows.

xxx


----------



## Dandi

Serenjay, I'll be having anxiety attacks now until my scan. I will faint if it's twins, lol!


----------



## cheree89

Just noticed that we have more posts in this thread than the September group...we are a chatty bunch LOL


----------



## Dreamer320

Hi ladies!! :wave:
I've been a member on this form for years!! Love the support. I have a beautiful 2 1/2 year old daughter. It took me almost two years to conceive her and she is my world. My husband and I adore her and wanted To give her a gift of a sibling :) I had a pretty tough pregnancy last time and I am real nervous. Nausea is already kicking in. I have my first appointment next week ! 

EDD going off my O day and LMP is October 11! Please add me? 

Hope everyone is feeling alright! This is a pretty big group:flower:


----------



## heidi87814

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you?

I'm still trying to wrap my head around it all. We always knew we wanted to have more babies but we didn't expect it to happen so soon. I was a little active on the forums last year while I was pregnant with our youngest who is only 20 weeks old.

My first appointment is next week but, if I'm figuring it out right, I think my due date's somewhere in the first week of October. Still super sleep deprived from our LO and am feeling a bit overwhelmed with this now so it will definitely be nice to talk and get to know you ladies. :) :wacko:


----------



## Serenjay

Welcome Ladies.. congratulations.... :)

Heidi wow that is going to be some tiring work lol


----------



## Mrs Mel

Welcome new ladies!

I'm at work trying not to be sick and trying to hide my bloated stomach :D


----------



## tallybee

Hey! Welcome dreamer and Heidi! Mel I hope you feel less sick soon. Cheree lol we do talk a lot! Winning the chattiness lol.

I'm off to get things together and go airport! !


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I feel very muddled. I'm sure I wrote a post welcoming dreamer and Heidi. Where the hell did that go?! 

I must be losing my mind :dohh:


----------



## 3boys

Welcome new ladies and congrats


----------



## ClaireJ23

We also need a new car and will probably get a seven seater. I quite like the Citroen Grand Picasso although we are keeping a fairly open mind. 

I´m symptomless today, not feeling sick or bloated like other days. However, I´ve had a good night´s sleep and that helps a lot. Also, my symptoms came and went with both my other pregnancies and were totally fine so I´m not going to worry.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tallybee said:


> Hey! Welcome dreamer and Heidi! Mel I hope you feel less sick soon. Cheree lol we do talk a lot! Winning the chattiness lol.
> 
> I'm off to get things together and go airport! !

enjoy! and safe travels :)


----------



## heidi87814

Thanks for the lovely welcomes. :) I was having a mini meltdown when I posted that earlier and now that it's evening, I'm all calm again. :laugh2:

My mood swings have been kind of ridiculous in the last 2 weeks. I go from :yipee: to :hissy: within an hour. It's crazy.


----------



## 3boys

Ok ladies sitting in doctors waiting room for my appointment over pain in side. I'm a nervous wreck


----------



## Mrs Mel

3boys said:


> Ok ladies sitting in doctors waiting room for my appointment over pain in side. I'm a nervous wreck

Good luck hun.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

3boys said:


> Ok ladies sitting in doctors waiting room for my appointment over pain in side. I'm a nervous wreck

I'm sure everything will be fine! They might send you for a scan :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: let us know how it goes 

been having a lot of shooting pains in my foof, I don't mind cramps, but the shooting pains always scare me :-(


----------



## 3boys

In a&e now waiting for a scan. Doc suspects a uti as I have protein in my urine. She doesn't think it's anything to worry about so the scan is for reassurance. I hope it's not another Mmc. Guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## ClaireJ23

3boys said:


> In a&e now waiting for a scan. Doc suspects a uti as I have protein in my urine. She doesn't think it's anything to worry about so the scan is for reassurance. I hope it's not another Mmc. Guess I'll find out soon.

Good luck 3boys, let us know how you get on.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, new ladies! Heidi, I put you on the 4 th, but we can change it later if we need to.

3boys, relief about the possible UTI! Let us know how you're scan goes ASAP!

Tally, have a safe trip!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

3boys said:


> In a&e now waiting for a scan. Doc suspects a uti as I have protein in my urine. She doesn't think it's anything to worry about so the scan is for reassurance. I hope it's not another Mmc. Guess I'll find out soon.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck 3boys :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Scan was perfect will Post pic later although it's just a blob right now lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## dojenstein

Wow this thread moves fast! 

Good luck 3boys. 

I just found out Monday I was pregnant and it's been a rollercoaster ride ever since. My parents are both dissappointed which really sucks. They don't think I know what I'm in for (geez thanks) and they really don't like my fiance. Fun times. I hate being in the middle and I certainly don't need this stress in my life right now. The last time my dad and fiance spoke on the phone they got in a huge fight and ended up hanging up on eachother. Neither thinks their wrong and wants to be the first to make up. So it's all on me. Anyone else face this?


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry to hear that, D. My husband got in a huge fight on the phone with my mom right after we got married and made her cry. (My parents claimed me on their taxes as a dependent for the year I got married, and we weren't going to be able to file as married because of it.) It was bad. She tried to convince me he was abusive for more than a year afterwards. :dohh:

They didn't speak for a long time. But we've been married now six years, and I guess they're over it. Our visits are fine, and she's very happy we're having a baby.



So I guess all I can say is be a good mom, your fiance be a good dad, and your parents will hopefully come around after a while.


----------



## dojenstein

GingerPanda said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, D. My husband got in a huge fight on the phone with my mom right after we got married and made her cry. (My parents claimed me on their taxes as a dependent for the year I got married, and we weren't going to be able to file as married because of it.) It was bad. She tried to convince me he was abusive for more than a year afterwards. :dohh:
> 
> They didn't speak for a long time. But we've been married now six years, and I guess they're over it. Our visits are fine, and she's very happy we're having a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess all I can say is be a good mom, your fiance be a good dad, and your parents will hopefully come around after a while.

Thanks Ginger....My dad pretty much is telling me that if i choose not have my fiance call him he's very dissapointed in me and will lose respect for me. Honestly, who tells that to a pregnant daughter. I'm so angry at them. And my hormones are raging. Thank you for the good advice!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Great news 3 boys ! :)


----------



## Dark_Star

I'd like to join in.
I thought my due date was October 12, but I found out today...
I AM HAVING TWINS!


----------



## 3boys

Congrats and welcome dark star I was following your thread in first tri x


----------



## Dandi

Congrats! So exciting!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats! That's so great! What would you like me to put you at, due date wise? You probably won't get to the 12th! :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

3boys, that's great that your scan went well. 

I bought some superdrug tests today. Just because. Hoping for a nice dark line in the morning for a bit of reassurance. 

Hope everyone's okay xx


----------



## Dandi

I just had to tell my boss, ugh! I really didn't want to tell anyone at work this early, but she came to see me because I asked off for two more doctor's appointments in the coming weeks and that's not like me to be out so much. I feel equal parts relief and dread that she knows already.


----------



## Dark_Star

My HCG is over 100,000 now at under 6 weeks, based on bloods this morning. 
I am SO pukey.


----------



## Dark_Star

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats! That's so great! What would you like me to put you at, due date wise? You probably won't get to the 12th! :haha:

I have no idea. The ER doc spoke to me for literally 30 seconds. They are very assembly-line here. I need to go to my family doctor for more information.


----------



## Serenjay

Fab news 3 boys... OMG Dark star... I would faint!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Let me know, and I'll add you in. You might end up with some September Sweetpeas. :)

LOL, Serenjay. Hubs wants twins. He's been going on about wanting twins since we started trying. And just when I'm okay with the thought of twins, last night he goes, "What if we had TRIPLETS?"


----------



## Serenjay

I almost fainted and vomited in work.. people are starting to guess something is up as I am quiet and spend my time working peeing working sipping water and ginger beer and nibbling...im as white as a ghost and today I almost fainted walking to the kitchen to get some water.. I feel so ill... I really dont want work to find out they wont renew my contract. :cry:

I went to the Dr's after work and they gave me some Cyclizine and I bought sea bands for my wrists.. im praying something works...

Just managed a plain Jacket potato with butter and some peas... OH is getting me a PLAIN naan bread from the Indian down the road.. I feel that may help settle my tummy...


----------



## Dark_Star

Well, actually... there was a third sac that appeared empty. It was 6mm, the two with the beating hearts measured 10mm. 

So triplets is a possibility,


----------



## Lil_Pixie

OMG dark star SPOILER ALERT!! 

sheesh! I was so looking forward to finding that thread to see what happened. I feel like someone just ruined the end of the movie :haha: 

Congrats and welcome. I always thought the due date stayed the same with twins? Not sure why I think that though :shrug:


----------



## Serenjay

Dark star were they naturally conceived? LOL GP I think one is enough...

Oh and I just read that morning sickness so bad like you have had is likely to having a girl and multiple pregnancy ..bring out the pinks and frills :rofl:


----------



## cdelmar

Wow, there is no way I can read through all of this, there are so many posts already in this forum!! AFM, I havent been to the docs yet but right now my edd is 10/12! 
Wow Dark Star, congrats! Do multiples run in your family?


----------



## 3boys

As you guys know I have 5 boys and 1 girl and I had no sickness with my girl at all so that theory is not always true.


----------



## Dark_Star

Serenjay said:


> Dark star were they naturally conceived? LOL GP I think one is enough...
> 
> Oh and I just read that morning sickness so bad like you have had is likely to having a girl and multiple pregnancy ..bring out the pinks and frills :rofl:

Yes, they were naturally conceived. No history of multiples in the family.


----------



## Serenjay

Wow... we only had one on Monday... phew.. lol 

Honestly me personally..I wouldn't manage I don't think.. but some people just thrive with multiples.. I did offer to give one to my eldest daughter if I had more than one :rofl:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

congrats dark star :) 

and congrats and welcome to all the new ladies i haven't said hello to. The chatter is moving so fast !


----------



## pink_bow

Wow congrats Dark Star! 

I really can't keep up with this thread lol


----------



## Cariad_x

Wow, congrats Dark Star! I'd crap myself if I found out it was twins :haha:

Glad the scan went ok today 3 boys. 

I went mental and bought loads of soft furnishings for the house today. Poor Anth looked terrified when I walked out the shop surrounded by cushions!


----------



## 3boys

Cariad_x said:


> Wow, congrats Dark Star! I'd crap myself if I found out it was twins :haha:
> 
> Glad the scan went ok today 3 boys.
> 
> I went mental and bought loads of soft furnishings for the house today. Poor Anth looked terrified when I walked out the shop surrounded by cushions!

:haha:


----------



## shelby1090

Congrats dark star and 3boys!! AFM we announced on facebook today. I'm almost 5 weeks but I'm a i believer in positive thoughts so I love the idea of having so many people thinking happy thoughts for us and wee one. Also since I had a Chem back in July i knew I wanted to announce sooner no matter what. This is our baby now as much as it will be when born. Does that make sense? Cramping has let up a bit but my boobs are definitely starting to kick into gear on fullness and soreness although nothing terrible.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I haven't been keeping up i'm too busy playing my new zelda game! haha :loopy:


----------



## Dark_Star

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I haven't been keeping up i'm too busy playing my new zelda game! haha :loopy:

Hubby and I are getting each other the Majoras Mask for DS for Valentines day


----------



## oneill614

Hi everyone

I am new to this forum. Was on another one but the October group there is full of nasty people, so coming here for some positivity!

I am due October 8. First pregnancy, age 33. Trying not to buy things yet!


----------



## Dark_Star

oneill614 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum. Was on another one but the October group there is full of nasty people, so coming here for some positivity!
> 
> I am due October 8. First pregnancy, age 33. Trying not to buy things yet!

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oneill614 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum. Was on another one but the October group there is full of nasty people, so coming here for some positivity!
> 
> I am due October 8. First pregnancy, age 33. Trying not to buy things yet!

Hi and welcome :).... Congrats also... Oh wow which group is that? :hugs:


----------



## JennH.RN

Hello all, I am new to bnb. I have been stalking the tww for a month or so. I just got my bfp yesterday at 12dpo. I took a digital today and read 2-3 weeks. My af was due tomorrow. I have a dd who will be 9 next month. This will be dh's first. This whole process is nerve wracking. I went into premature labor at 24 weeks with dd and gave birth. She was 1 lb 10oz and was in the hospital for 3 months. She is perfect now. I was thinking monday I would start trying to find a dr. Hopefully I can get in because of being high risk. Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Wow congrats dark star on twins! I would sooo love twins, awwww :)

Congrats on the scan 3boys x


----------



## Serenjay

Congratulations Newbies and welcome :D xx

in 8 mins I am 7 weeks pregnant!!

is it just me or is all this going very fast??? it only seemed like yesterday I had a BFP at 9dpo!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hi and welcome jenn :)

Awwww she was sooo tiny bless her, but wow I bet that was super scary!! My friend had her 1st daughter at 29weeks... She went on to have another 3 girls and even went overdue with them :) x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dark_Star said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been keeping up i'm too busy playing my new zelda game! haha :loopy:
> 
> Hubby and I are getting each other the Majoras Mask for DS for Valentines dayClick to expand...


naww that's lovely :) mine was a v day gift from my husband but i couldn't wait haha. He doesn't share me zelda love though ... 

enjoy :)


----------



## JennH.RN

Babee that is reassuring to here. I was also very young with my first so hope all goes well.

My due date is October 23 and I am 4 weeks today. I have been cramps and my boobs have been sore since a week after O. After reading I hear this is normal.


----------



## heidi87814

Congrats DarkStar! I can't even imagine what twins would be like. But I guess if I end up delivering early, mine would end up as Irish twins? 

So glad your appt went well, 3boys.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Evening ladies,

I had my booking in appointment with midwife yesterday :)... It sort of went well lol, my history is HUGE!!! So I was there for 2 hours writing it all down.

This will be C-section #4 which there don't like to do, but have to do that as I'm not allowed to have a normal birth due to other medical reasons... But more risks associated and so I may deliver earlier 37-38 weeks depending on how my womb and scars cope.

I also develop a platelet deficiency in my blood in the 3rd tri (platelets are what makes your blood clot) last time at 38weeks there were at 57, so my daughter was born the same day. So that needs checking.

I also had gestational diabetes with my 1st so also need that monitoring at 16week and then again at 24weeks to make sure I don't develop that again...

So apart from all of that, we're doing good ;)

X


----------



## heidi87814

Wow, this thread moves fast.

Welcome to oneill614 and Jenn and Congrats! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

JennH.RN said:


> Babee that is reassuring to here. I was also very young with my first so hope all goes well.
> 
> My due date is October 23 and I am 4 weeks today. I have been cramps and my boobs have been sore since a week after O. After reading I hear this is normal.

My friend was 16 at the time, and when her daughter was 12 she had her second daughter, and then another 2 girls. (All 3 were born within 3 years)

She talks about being petrified when pregnant with her second, but she said she just took it day by day and in the end she actually went overdue lol


----------



## shellgirl

It looks like my pregnancy is going to end in m/c :cry: I was alarmed when the tests I took weren't getting darker so I called my dr for beta and it was only 12 yesterday at 14dpo. I'm scheduled for another draw tomorrow so they can do the 48 hr comparison, but I know enough to know what is happening here. The tests are not darker and that low of a beta 2 weeks after conception is a sure sign this isn't going the distance. My dr said that it was still possible to have things turn out, but it doesn't look good. I'm guessing the number will be lower tomorrow and I'll start to bleed sometime next week. I want to wish you all a happy & healthy 9 months. Kisses :kiss:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh no shell girl, I'm sooo sorry to hear that... Yes it doesn't sound good, but positive things can happen!

I've got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Dark_Star

I am so sorry shellgirl :hugs:
I have been through that myself. I wish you speedy healing.


----------



## Aliop

Shell girl, so sorry to read your update.

Big hello to all the new girls :wave: 

AFM had to go do another urine test today after having a uti at my first GP appt. arrived at pathology and it was chock a block full!! I was feeling so dodgy I was doubting I could sit and wait an hour plus for my turn but the lovely lady on the counter said I could queue jump seeing as I just had to wee :happydance: got my fair share of dirty looks from the waiting room but hey in and out in five minutes! Woohoo! 

I already have a Prado Kakadu so no need for an upgrade for us (we only bought it last year). 

My dating scan is this Thursday and I'm so nervous I feel ill already


----------



## Serenjay

Im sorry to hear the sad news shell xx


----------



## heidi87814

Really so sorry to hear that, Shell. :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_x

I'm so sorry shellgirl. I have everything crossed for you xx

Welcome new ladies!


----------



## cheree89

Welcome new ladies! Jenn, my first was born at 30 weeks. Second was at 39+6 with the help of P17 shots. I was hospitalized for 2 days at 30 weeks with ptl, but made it through!

Hugs Shell...I find out Monday if I am there with you...feeling nervous. 

Congrats 3boys.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome to all the new ladies! I think I've gotten you all added in!

Oh noooo, shellgirl! I hope everything pulls through! Let us know your results from your next draw, and if it still looks poor, I'll take you off the list. Really hoping for this to work out, though! If it doesn't, I hope you get a rainbow ASAP. Losses suck sooo much. There's just not another way to say it. Sending hugs! :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

Thank you ladies. I will update you on Monday after I have the official news from the doctor. Cheree, I hope and pray you are not with me!!!


----------



## shelby1090

shellgirl said:


> Thank you ladies. I will update you on Monday after I have the official news from the doctor. Cheree, I hope and pray you are not with me!!!

Keeping you both in my thoughts!

I got a call from my doctors office this afternoon saying I could come in for a second blood draw on Tuesday (darn long weekend!). I'm nervous but my symptoms took a jump today and my breasts are pretty sore right now. Hope everyone's days/evenings are going well!


----------



## Natasha2605

Will be thinking of you shellgirl :hugs:

Yet another night of falling asleep on the couch before 8pm (was reading a book) and then having a rubbish sleep for the remainder of the night. Kids got up at 6.15 and I was awake debating whether to go back to sleep. Obviously wasn't meant to be! My time is so much better spent when I'm working till 10pm, my sleeping patterns are much better 2-10 both today and tomorrow. 

I did a superdrug test this morning just for a reassurance and got a beautiful thick very dark line within minutes. Thrilled. 

Got a sore belly this morning. Not sure why. And a Sore right boob. Plans for the morning : watch The Jungle Book cuddled up on the couch with my girls (doing now) feed them, make a Valentine's card for OH with them, bath them, dress them, take a walk to shops and maybe some housework though most is done. Then work at 2pm 

What's everyone else got planned for the weekend ?


----------



## Neraida

Shell girl.....so sad news...I wish you the best possible outcome....
3 boys great news ,so everything is fine and you shoud feel better by now.

OMG Dark star, I guess you fill so thrilled with the twins. Wish you a wonderful pregnancy.!!!

Girls, I read so many pages as I guess we have time differrence. So , I would like to congratulate all new ladies and send kisses to all of u xixixi.
I am currently waiting for my appointement with my doctor ( i call him doctor love ) on Monday afternoon. It will be my first scan and Im quite nervous.
Nausia still the greatest symptom for me but it doesn't bother me.
I feel so happy when I have Nausia......i know it sounds crazy but maybe in my mind this is a way to feel pregnant. 
Wish you a happy valentine's day !!!!!!


----------



## Neraida

JNatasha2605 
I just saw we are on the same days !! This is really nice. !!!


----------



## 3boys

Shell girl I'm so sorry. 
We don't do anything for Valentine's my hubby is not really romantic in that sense but is so thoughtful in other ways. Because of pregnancy he gets up early with our kids gives them breakfast dresses them does the housework then I get up and he goes to work. When he gets home he takes over again. I think I'd rather that right now with morning sickness than all the flowers in the world lol


----------



## Natasha2605

3boys said:


> Shell girl I'm so sorry.
> We don't do anything for Valentine's my hubby is not really romantic in that sense but is so thoughtful in other ways. Because of pregnancy he gets up early with our kids gives them breakfast dresses them does the housework then I get up and he goes to work. When he gets home he takes over again. I think I'd rather that right now with morning sickness than all the flowers in the world lol

Love a man like that. Mine works nightshifts but when he's off he helps out loads. So helpful, especially in pregnancy.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Wish I had a man like that!! We went to the shops last and on the way home I was telling dh how shit I feel. Not sick, but just drained and achey and a bit sad. When we got home he reminded me it's still my turn to put Xander to bed :dohh: 

I bought a little orange Skoda Fabia last year and I love it
Plenty of room for two kids. I just need to pass my stupid driving test!! Hhrmph. 

Welcome to the new ladies :flower: we're a very friendly group - but good luck keeping up lol. 

Shellgirl I really hope this still ends well for you :hugs: keep us updated 

6 weeks today, still not sick. I'm still fairly sure I got my bfp very early, I got it at cd27 but my cycles are most often 33 -35 days. I do have a few 28 day cycles so I could be 6 weeks, but I could be more like 5+3 ish if I got my bfp super super early. 

I know that was a mad rant but this runs through my head 10 times a day while I try to reel myself in :haha: 

I think I'm going off sweet things. I like them but they leave a horrid taste in my mouth for hours afterwards. Yuk!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry shellgirl x


----------



## Natasha2605

Neraida said:


> JNatasha2605
> I just saw we are on the same days !! This is really nice. !!!

That is nice. :) will be nice having somebody same date to compare with.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Dark_Star said:


> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> Dark star were they naturally conceived? LOL GP I think one is enough...
> 
> Oh and I just read that morning sickness so bad like you have had is likely to having a girl and multiple pregnancy ..bring out the pinks and frills :rofl:
> 
> Yes, they were naturally conceived. No history of multiples in the family.Click to expand...

Congratulations. I think I would love twins but I imagine it would be hard work. 

I have two girls and had very, very mild nausea off and on with both pregnancies.


----------



## Serenjay

Morning all.. 7 weeks today and I see my midwife at 6pm tonight at the birthing centre.. :happydance: (shocked after 7 back to back losses by 4/5 weeks)

I purchased some sea bands yesterday at the pharmacy and got cyclizine off the Dr's but just sticking to the sea bands first and I woke up feeling 80% normal.. I made some crumpets and some water.. made me feel a bit queasy but nothing like I have been..so much so I now realise how ill I have been feeling.. the bands dont work 100% but anything is better than nothing..maybe worth a try? Shame I cant get anything to help my boobs.. they are so heavy and feel like they are filled with hot cement!

My weekend is being totally lazy.. working fulltime zonks me out (im old) and as I dont have much to do I am going to relax.. OH will pamper me later(he blow dries and straightens my hair better than a salon) and then we will go have our booking in session with the midwife at 6pm then pop out for a take away then cwtch up on sofa with some orange juice and bitter lemon drink.. how romantic is my evening :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That sounds like a perfect evening to me! Wow 7 week, that's like my "proper pregnant" week :haha: I don't know why, but once I get to 7w I always feel like I'm really pregnant.


----------



## Serenjay

Pixie I know.. I so know what you mean... 6 weeks I felt was a big milestone...but 7 weeks is like WOAH!! this is Serious!!!


----------



## Aliop

Sounds like a great night serenjay! Enjoy!

I've got this 'omg freaking out' feeling, I'm feeling really panicked about it all all of a sudden and not sure I can handle the delivery -which I know is so far away I should even consider it yet but my youngest was born via EMCS in terrible circumstances and I guess I'm not as over it as I thought :( it's 11.30pm here and the panic is keeping me awake. Just needed to get it out. Hopefully I'll get myself together!!


----------



## Serenjay

Aliop I am having panic attacks about caring for the baby... what if I am so tired? I keep thinking about how much my life is going to change and my job etc... things that I was ok with before I got pregnant.. I think the hormones make us enlarge the worry and concerns and its that that keeps us awake... try some nice music you enjoy chilling out too.. I tried coldplay last night and I had a beautiful sleep..x


----------



## apreslaube

I had brown spotting today. Online is mixed - it could be totally normal or a sign of miscarriage/ectopic. I'm not really having cramping. I don't know where to go or who to call because it's a Saturday.


----------



## Serenjay

In the UK we have EPAU..do you have something like that?


----------



## 3boys

apreslaube said:


> I had brown spotting today. Online is mixed - it could be totally normal or a sign of miscarriage/ectopic. I'm not really having cramping. I don't know where to go or who to call because it's a Saturday.

Hopefully it's nothing hun. Brown blood is old blood. In my first pregnancy I bled bright red blood and everything was fine.


----------



## tallybee

Hi all can't get good Internet but just popping by to say congrats to new ladies and hope everyone is ok, we're in Jomtien Beach in Thailand and super jetlagged! Xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Apreslaube, my doctor's office has a 24 hour help line where they will page the OB that's on call that night to give you a call. Does your office have anything like that?


----------



## Dark_Star

Ladies, I am agonizing over this 3rd sac thing, if you don't mind I will repost something I put in a thread on 1st tri for your opinion?:

So I peeked in my file as they handed it to me for the walk from radiology back to the ER.

There were measurements for 3 sacs. So if I understand this correctly there was or is 3 pregnancies?

The two large sacs were 10mm which seems consistent with a size that would contain a beating heart.

The 3rd sac measured 6mm, but the tech didn't say anything about it. 

Since these are multiple eggs from one ovary, is it possible that the little sac popped out a few days later and just did not yet have anything visible in it at 5w4d? It seems a 6mm gestational sac might be too tiny to show anything, but still developing.

I have super short 24 day cycles so I O at day 10 or 11, but this guy mighta been late?

NATURAL TRIPLETS????


----------



## 3boys

I had 2 sacs before but one was a hematoma.


----------



## Dark_Star

Im sort of guiltily hoping it's not viable or not a sac. Can you imagine 3 carseats?


----------



## GingerPanda

If fraternal twins don't run in your family, it's possible that they could be identical. Identicals don't run in families, they're just random. Other than that, I'm not sure what to tell you. Researchers think as many as 1 in 8 pregnancies start out as twins, but one of them just never develops. Maybe you have something like that with triplets going on?


----------



## 3boys

If there are separate sacs they can't be identical. Identical twins/triplets share a sac


----------



## Dark_Star

They found a thick wall between the two, so they are definitely fraternal according to the tech. There's no twins in the family, but I had cysts removed surgically from that ovary 3 months ago, I'm almost thinking that the surgery stirred up the eggs? I have no idea.


----------



## GingerPanda

Identical twins don't always share a sac. If they split early, they can be in separate sacs.

But if there's a thick wall between them, then they're definitely fraternal. I don't know, that's interesting!


----------



## 3boys

I would guess that with only half an ovary your hormones were all over the place trying to adjust x


----------



## 3boys

Wow ginger I didn't know that.


----------



## apreslaube

I called the after hours number. The OB on call was paged to Cale back. Hopefully I'll hear soon. I don't live by my ob, it's like an houraway because of hmo and we are moving to the area in may. Also my husband has the car today for work...


----------



## 3boys

Easier said than done but I would try not to worry too much about brown blood.


----------



## Dark_Star

Fingers crossed for you apres.
Brown blood was the reason I went into the ER, but the scan showed both babies were fine.


----------



## apreslaube

The doctor said I need to rest and monitor it. If Im still bleeding Monday I have to go in for blood tests. Thanks everyone for your support


----------



## Dark_Star

Take it easy! This is a good time to get some snacks, lie down, and watch a whole season of something on Netflix.


----------



## 3boys

I agree feet up and be pampered


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yep! Make sure you do take it easy :hugs: 

I think if I was you I'd be hoping the other sac was nothing too dark star. My boss has a sister with natural triplets, they're in their 20s now though. I think it sounds impossible lol.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

apreslaube said:


> The doctor said I need to rest and monitor it. If Im still bleeding Monday I have to go in for blood tests. Thanks everyone for your support

Chill and relax :) fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

dark star.... I'm borderline freaking out because I'm pregnant and i have an 11 month old hahah. So I don't think anyone can blame you at all.


----------



## Cariad_x

I bled fresh red blood with DS multiple times in the pregnancy and it was fine. Brown blood is old blood so I'd try not to worry, as hard as that is. 

Dark star - I know nothing about multiples so can't offer any advice but im glad the babies are doing well!

Serenjay - glad the sicknes is at bay a little :)


----------



## cheree89

I would freak out if I had triplets. I'd never be able to carry them long enough. Dh's aunt got preggo with natural triplets, but one didn't develop a hb. She carried twins to c sect at 38 weeks. Each weighed over 8 lbs! She probably could have carried triplets!

I felt a little nauseus today, which i am so thankful for. I hadn't felt any symptoms besides sore breasts since dawn on Monday.


----------



## Dark_Star

Yeah, I'm not sure I could carry triplets either, I have had a couple losses prevously, and I'm only 5'3.

I'd happily lend you some HCG. My last count was 114,000 (it increased from 74,000 overnight). 

I am pukey, sore breasts, tired, sweating, and have pregnancy rhinitis. Every symptom is in full swing already.


----------



## cheree89

I was worried I was preggo with twins at 5 weeks...I was having cramping, bloating, nausea, hot flashes...the works. I had very little to no symptoms with with of my kids. Then at 6 weeks, all the symptoms stopped. I thought I was surely losing the pregnancy, but today gives me hope. I have a scan on monday.


----------



## Dark_Star

Symptoms mean nothing. With a loss I had it was a MMC that passed on at 6 weeks, I had morning sickness every day up until almost 12w when we discovered the loss.

And this time, I'm able to do grocery shopping and housework at HCG levels that are high enough to knock 5 different women into complete uselessness, and I know my little bear cubs hearts are beating away.


----------



## Aliop

Apreslaube, 
I know it's basically impossible but please try not to worry too much. I had a SCH with my third and lots of bleeding and it is terrifying to experience. My fingers and crossed for you.

I don't know anything about twins/triplets except I don't want them :lol: 

I'm feeling a bit calmer this morning thankfully, still in bed while the husband sorts out the kids downstairs.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm 5 ft tall and my son was 9 lb 15 oz and nothing was getting me to go into labour. I reckon I could carry a small hippo if I needed to :rofl: 

I I could just get to 12 weeks that is!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I had SCH with my first at 9 weeks, stayed in hospital overnight and heavily bled bright red blood like a very heavy period for those two days. It was a threatened miscarriage but she made it and has just celebrated her second birthday. A really stressful time.


----------



## Flibberty87

Hi ladies :D

Is there room for one more in here?


----------



## Dark_Star

Flibberty87 said:


> Hi ladies :D
> 
> Is there room for one more in here?

Of course, welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Flibberty87

Thank you! Due sometime in October but not quite sure when yet... around the 22nd I think :)


----------



## heidi87814

Just wanted to wish you well, apreslaube, and sending you positive thoughts. Make sure your feet are up all weekend and you're getting spoilt and waited on hand and foot.


----------



## lura_2012

3boys said:


> Forgot to say my due date all going well is 2nd of October


hi ladies mind if i join in just got my bfp 3 days ago 

got my +opk on cd 18 so works out my edd is 23/10/15

:flower:

xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Welcome newbies and congratulations :)

Afternoon Ladies

I am getting nervous and anxious.. I went along to see my midwife at the birthing centre... I was expecting to go into an office to fill out the forms and they put me in the birthing room.. the smell hit me 1st..reminded me of my other deliveries then I saw the babies cot and I burst into tears.. after 7 back to back losses I had in 1 way put this pregnancy to the back of my mind...but it made it all real... I took a while filling out the forms as I was just looking around at the room and the birthing pool etc.. then the midwife came in and went through things with me. She was really nice, she gave me some vitamins-folic acid -vit D and told me to stop the other ones I was taking and I will get them free off her.(Darn I spend £30 last week on mine lol) she gave me lots of booklets and bits n bobs and wished me luck and said she would see me at 20 weeks at my Dr's Surgery... that I would get my 12 week scan appt sent to me... I am changing Consultants also.. my consultant is at a big hospital.. and I want my baby at this birthing centre.. its run by midwifes with a consultant lead but its more relaxing and less clinical.. they did advise me though if I had problems in the pregnancy or labour that I would have to go to the other hospital. FX this all goes well and I can stay with the midwives.

I am feeling so drained and queasy.. but its not as bad as it was getting where I was struggling to eat as I am using sea bands.. I bought ginger sweets from Holland and barratt called Gin Gins https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/sho...0?c=gin gins
and the Ginger drink https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/sho...drink-60047938 the staff member said she sells so much of this to help morning sickness.. its currently 3 for £10 I drink a sherry amount size

Im trying anything to help x


----------



## AJae

Thinking of you, Serenjay. 


And welcome new Owls! Sorry, been a bit rubbish at following along! 
Big Hugs to all xoxo


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks AJ.. I am so scared of my 8+2 week scan(23rd)... more than my 6 week.. im going to be a wreck..will book the day off work. :cry: x


----------



## 3boys

Only back from church and feeling really rough hubby informed his friends that he wants at least 12 children so at least they won't be shocked to hear I'm expecting no 7


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, new ladies! I've added you in!


Hoping awfully hard for a bunch of sticky rainbows for us all. Hope we can get to 2nd tri without pulling all our hair out!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

How are you feeling gp? Are you managing to keep anything down now? 

Dh is making me sausage mash and beans. Utterly common, and I love it :haha:


----------



## apreslaube

I was supposed to work today but I called in. I always feel bad for doing that :(. My boss knows I'm pregnant. I told her what's going on so it wasn't an issue taking a sick day. Still bleeding. I'm actually wondering if maybe its a UTI...


----------



## 3boys

Hopefully it's a uti is it still Brown? Have you had a scan on this pregnancy?


----------



## GingerPanda

Lil_Pixie, keeping some stuff down. Just trying to stay hydrated at this point! Hubs cooked lunch, and I was able to keep it down, so I think it really is that I can't eat something I've cooked! Going to ask my doctor tomorrow if I can get bumped up to 8mg of Zofran instead of the 4mg I'm on. It's just not doing it for me. How about you? I hope you enjoyed your sausage mash and beans! :haha:

Apreslaube, I hope it is a UTI. Have you had your doctor check your urine for protein?


----------



## Serenjay

Hopefully a UTI..

I freaked out... got myself in a fluster.. booked a private scan for tomorrow evening at 8pm..


----------



## GingerPanda

Serenjay, I hope it gives you peace of mind. Goodness knows you need it! :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Still no sickness at all. I'm a torn between jumping for joy and feeling defeated. For the most part I still feel pretty positive though. 

Xander just pooped in the bath. What the hell little man?! He's been toilet trained since last summer. Had the mother of all tantrums when I made him get out the smeggy monster :haha: 

Sausage mash and beans was lush. Gutted I can't have a fruit cider with dh now though. It smells so good! 

:hugs: apreslaube and serenjay


----------



## 3boys

Just seen in your Sig about your scan. The chances of mc after seeing a hb and measuring correctly for dates is really low. I'm sure your scan tomorrow will put your mind at ease.


----------



## apreslaube

I have not yet had a scan. They wouldn't see me early unless there were issues. So I will probably go in tomorrow. No change in color.


----------



## 3boys

Sorry blame pregnancy brain I obviously looked at wrong signature


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks 3boys... my boobs went flat and less painful and the panic attacked me.. so booked scan.. its cheap so will still go to it... put my mind at rest.. just 7 losses back to back are playing on me now x

wrong sig?


----------



## Dark_Star

Still brown blood and had a few clots today. Trying not to worry too much. I see the doctor on Tuesday.


----------



## 3boys

Dark star it could be empty sac passing x


----------



## Dark_Star

The U/S tech showed me a spot that he said was a small bleed, so I am hopeful that the little clots were just implantation blood getting out of the way. 

It's hard not to be nervous though, especially since I had a MMC that passed away and I did not know it for 6 whole weeks.

And we're not sure yet if sac #3 is really empty. I was 5w4d at the time of the scan, I understand that even inhabited sacs may still appear to be empty that early.


----------



## Dark_Star

Also, I'm showing at 6 weeks. Pretty obviously too, I posted a picture in my journal. Apparently this is normal for twins/triplets.


----------



## 3boys

I had 2mmc on one I seen hb but baby was measuring behind I think it did shortly after that butI didn't find out until 14wks. Since then I've been reassured that once you see a healthy hb and baby is measuring right for dates the risk of anything going wrong is small. Can't wait to find out what's in that sac x


----------



## shellgirl

Bleeding has began so it's official. Gingerpanda, you can remove my date. Thank you all for your kind words over the last couple days. I'm going to keep trying and hope the next one sticks.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Checking in, hope everyone is well. Welcome newbies.

AFM - nausea, fatigue, irritability. Only one week until my first appointment. I hope I feel better soon.


----------



## Dark_Star

shellgirl said:


> Bleeding has began so it's official. Gingerpanda, you can remove my date. Thank you all for your kind words over the last couple days. I'm going to keep trying and hope the next one sticks.

I'm so sorry shell, I cried a few tears for you when I read this. 
There's nothing I can say, except that I know your pain and I wish you physical and mental healing.
Many many hugs.


----------



## apreslaube

I'm so so sorry shellgirl. :( :hugs:


----------



## heidi87814

I am so sorry, Shellgirl. Sending you and family well wishes and love.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I would like to join all you October Owls. My little one is due October 8th.

Shellgirl, so very sorry to hear about your loss. I know how it feels to be in your shoes :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, Shellgirl. I hope your next one is your rainbow! :hugs:



Welcome, gregnrachmom. I'll add you in. :)


----------



## KrazyMomma

First scan on March 4th. Can't wait to hear the heart beat.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So sorry Shellgirl :hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

So sorry shellgirl :hugs:

Kids were up at 6.05am. I need matchsticks for my eyes haha!


----------



## pink_bow

So sorry shellgirl :(


----------



## Babylove100

Hi Ladies :hi: 

Can I join please, I'm due on 25th Oct. I had a chemical last month so am so worried and paranoid about everything at the moment!!

Shellgirl - I am so sorry for you loss. :hugs: x


----------



## cheree89

Well, I'm off to my first appointment and scan to see if everything is ok after my complete loss of symptoms. The good news is that I did get some symptoms back after about 5-6 days, so I am feeling hopeful. The bad news is that it snowed and I have to drive over a mountain to get to my appointment. dh and I were going to take the kiddos with us and go to a dinosaur exhibit after, but now he is staying home with the kiddos so we don't risk them on the roads. I am a very good snow driver, so not too worried, but no need to take the kids out in this mess. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck! drive safe :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Babylove100 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Can I join please, I'm due on 25th Oct. I had a chemical last month so am so worried and paranoid about everything at the moment!!
> 
> 
> Shellgirl - I am so sorry for you loss. :hugs: x

Welcome!



cheree89 said:


> Well, I'm off to my first appointment and scan to see if everything is ok after my complete loss of symptoms. The good news is that I did get some symptoms back after about 5-6 days, so I am feeling hopeful. The bad news is that it snowed and I have to drive over a mountain to get to my appointment. dh and I were going to take the kiddos with us and go to a dinosaur exhibit after, but now he is staying home with the kiddos so we don't risk them on the roads. I am a very good snow driver, so not too worried, but no need to take the kids out in this mess. Wish me luck!

Good luck!

So sorry shellgirl :(


----------



## lura_2012

Dark_Star said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure I could carry triplets either, I have had a couple losses prevously, and I'm only 5'3.
> 
> I'd happily lend you some HCG. My last count was 114,000 (it increased from 74,000 overnight).
> 
> I am pukey, sore breasts, tired, sweating, and have pregnancy rhinitis. Every symptom is in full swing already.

 congrats on the multiples , i had twins in 2012
a multiple pregnancy surley is like no other , xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Babylove100! I'll add you in!


Good luck, Cheree! Drive safely and give us a wonderful update! :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Good luck Cheree, I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## cheree89

Well, there was a tractor trailer stuck going over the mountain, so I was 40 minutes late to my appointment. Plus, the clinic was trying to close due to weather, so my ultrasound was maybe 30 seconds long, but...there was 1 baby with a hr of 131 bpm. :happydance:


----------



## Dark_Star

cheree89 said:


> Well, there was a tractor trailer stuck going over the mountain, so I was 40 minutes late to my appointment. Plus, the clinic was trying to close due to weather, so my ultrasound was maybe 30 seconds long, but...there was 1 baby with a hr of 131 bpm. :happydance:

Yay Cheree! That sounds just perfect for your gestation!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

brilliant :)


----------



## Dandi

Yay Cheree!!! So glad you got that reassurance that all is well!


----------



## cdelmar

So, I just turned 6 weeks! My first appointment is next monday, it's just for paperwork/bloodwork. I barely take naps but I took 2 in the past week so I guess that's a good sign :thumbup:. Paranoid that I dont have serious and defining symptoms but, at the same time I thank God that I dont lol. Took a hpt and for the first time, the test line was darker than the control line :thumbup: (so that is keeping me sane lol). I've never experienced MC but Im afraid of it happening.


----------



## Natasha2605

That's brilliant Cheree!

Tallybee, I hope you are enjoying Thailand. Miss seeing you post on the thread. 

I'm chilling on the couch, with the duvet watching Frozen. And I'm ordering chinese for tea. Feeling sorry for myself with a headache.


----------



## Serenjay

shellgirl said:


> Bleeding has began so it's official. Gingerpanda, you can remove my date. Thank you all for your kind words over the last couple days. I'm going to keep trying and hope the next one sticks.

Shellgirl I am so sorry hun.. I lost 7 all chemicals and this one is the furthest so far.. I wish you luck ttc... I had a Chemical dec 27th and caught for this one straight away.. there is always hope xx



Babylove100 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Can I join please, I'm due on 25th Oct. I had a chemical last month so am so worried and paranoid about everything at the moment!!

I had a Chemical the cycle before conceiving this baby.. FX all goes well Congratulations x




cheree89 said:


> Well, there was a tractor trailer stuck going over the mountain, so I was 40 minutes late to my appointment. Plus, the clinic was trying to close due to weather, so my ultrasound was maybe 30 seconds long, but...there was 1 baby with a hr of 131 bpm. :happydance:

Congratulations!!!



Natasha2605 said:


> I'm chilling on the couch, with the duvet watching Frozen. And I'm ordering chinese for tea. Feeling sorry for myself with a headache.


I wish I could do that all day.. I have been up since 7am working until 4.30 im zonked :(


I am off for my private scan at 8.05pm..its an hours drive.. its by the sea so If all goes well with the scan I will go for a nice wander listening to the waves.. if it's not I will be back home and a mess... I am so worried.. more so than the scan last week! :cry:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: are you leaving at 8 or is your scan at 8? I'll be stalking waiting to hear from you. 

After being a tit and forgetting my lunch I'm having a fat takeaway. One apple and a tangerine does not count as breakfast and lunch. My day starts at 5.30 :dohh: I'm bloody starving!


----------



## Dandi

Can't wait for an update Serenjay, good luck!

I must say that I positively love reading posts from you ladies in the UK! I've found myself picking up phrases that I don't normally use. My husband caught me saying "rubbish" last night and asked me what I meant, haha! I love being able to chat with ladies from all over that I normally wouldn't have the opportunity to chat with. =)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hahaha please don't imagine me saying jolly good pip pip!! I'm proper common!! 

Lol I can't even imagine not using rubbish as a normal word. There are some words that are only used in certain regions but rubbish is pretty universal.


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck with your scan seren Jay. 

A wander by the sea sounds bliss


----------



## Natasha2605

I hope your scan goes well. :hugs:

I was browsing online earlier and bought the changing bag I wanted reduced from £80 to £39 :) thrilled! Also bought a cream crib set and sheets to bump up total so I could get free delivery.


----------



## apreslaube

So I'm still having the brown discharge. I'm getting labs drawn today. They will check my urine for a UTI, and check my progesterone and hcg levels. They want to do another draw of hcg in 48 hours. We are going after work. So freaking nervous. I do think it is a UTI at this point because my bladder has been really hurting. I was in pain feeling like I had to pee today and then nothing came out. I guess we will see.


----------



## Dandi

Best of luck today Apreslaube! Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Dark_Star

Fingers crossed for you apres. I am also having the brown discharge.
You could possibly tell of its from urine or vaginal if you wipe well then wrap a tissue around a finger and poke it inside you a little?


----------



## MrsSmith54

apreslaube said:



> So I'm still having the brown discharge. I'm getting labs drawn today. They will check my urine for a UTI, and check my progesterone and hcg levels. They want to do another draw of hcg in 48 hours. We are going after work. So freaking nervous. I do think it is a UTI at this point because my bladder has been really hurting. I was in pain feeling like I had to pee today and then nothing came out. I guess we will see.

Fingers crossed for you that it is just a uti not that its a good thing but I'm just hoping your little bun isn't affected hugs may everything turn out fine.:hugs:


----------



## MrsSmith54

Sorry I've been MIA ladies I can't get the app to work so I'm only on a few times a weeks and this past week was spent running from doctor to doctor and work to my sons school Mommys job is never done. I did get great news on thursday. My HCG went from 65 on 2/3 to 9085 on 2/12 9 days later. I was put on endomitrin twice a day and neupogyn so still have my fingers crossed all will end well. I have a scan tomorrow and then again next weeks ( positive thoughts). I will keep you all posted. And congrats to all the new additions. :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

shellgirl said:


> Bleeding has began so it's official. Gingerpanda, you can remove my date. Thank you all for your kind words over the last couple days. I'm going to keep trying and hope the next one sticks.

I'm so sorry to hear this :cry:


----------



## cheree89

Sending positive thoughts apres and Mrs Smith.

For those of you who get a kick out of pregnancy calendars, this one is pretty funny:

https://alphamom.com/pregnancy-calendar-overview/


----------



## Newbie32

looking forward to an update Serenjay!

My goodness i am sooo tired.....i literally feel like i could just sleep each and every day away at the moment, which is not making work a lot of fun!

I have two more sleeps until my scan....starting to get nervous...have been having some quite light cramping here and there that I am hoping is just things stretching out but after having a MC before its literally impossible not to stress about it....i have no idea how they used to manage all those years ago when they didnt have the technology to ultrasound early!!


----------



## Serenjay

Hi all, well here we are... Tadaaa!! HB was strong and fast..they don't measure the HB.. we just heard it ..still measuring on schedule

Thank you all for the well wishes.. woo hoo!! xx
 



Attached Files:







SCAN1.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5









SCAN2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Serenjay

Pixie it was 8.05 but had to wait until 8.30 with a really full bladder..it was really busy there.. then we went out for food after.. well OH ate I went green lol x

I was so nervous Dandi x

Pink Bow it was freezing at the beach but we walked for 5 mins before I froze lol x

Natasha how much for a bag? lol

apreslaube sounds like a UTI..they are common in pregnancy.. hope you get fixed up soon.. x

Newbie I worry too but I think my cramping was actually constipation.. suffering so badly..


----------



## Aliop

Great scan serenjay!! 

My dating scan is on Thursday, have everything crossed all is well with little no.4. Feeling very different to my last two pregnancies which make me worry like mad! Told my sister yesterday and she was great and very chatty and excited. 

Also feeling really tired and craving chocolate which I've successfully not eaten in nearly a year but I gave in and it was SO yummy! Lol


----------



## Serenjay

Aliop my midwife told me not to worry as long as we get some kind a symptom.. and as your tired and craving chocolate thats good lol xx


----------



## detterose

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining.

I am 24, mother to a 2 year old son born January 2013. Since his birth, I've had 3 unexplained miscarriages. I am really praying for a sticky bean. Hoping to have an ultrasound late next week when I will be around 6w5d.


----------



## Flibberty87

I'd love to be able to just relax and not be constantly worried that things were going wrong. I don't know how women can wait until 12 weeks without knowing everything is ok..

I would love to know how far I am though! 

My OH wants me to retest for progression but I don't want to. I said every day that I don't bleed is another day I'm pregnant. I have to have faith that my body does what it's supposed to. I'm guessing at around 4 weeks 5 days because of the darkness of the test but I could be more, could be less. I am having symptoms too which makes me a little more relaxed and not want to test

Sorry for the rant ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Babylove100

Flibberty I know exactly what you mean! I Have no idea how I'm going to survive the next 8 weeks!! Had my first doctors appointment yesterday and will find out my midwife next week! Scary and exciting! Every day it becomes more real and everyday I worry more!!


----------



## tallybee

Hey all missing our chat but still really rubbish Internet. All good here no sickness!! Lots of love and hugs to all new and all members xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

tallybee said:


> Hey all missing our chat but still really rubbish Internet. All good here no sickness!! Lots of love and hugs to all new and all members xxx

Hope you are enjoying your holiday xx


----------



## GingerPanda

detterose said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining.
> 
> I am 24, mother to a 2 year old son born January 2013. Since his birth, I've had 3 unexplained miscarriages. I am really praying for a sticky bean. Hoping to have an ultrasound late next week when I will be around 6w5d.

Welcome! When are you due? :)



AFM, my scan is tomorrow morning. 8:20am EST. Hopefully I'll have good news!


----------



## 3boys

Gp good luck on your scan I really believe everything will be perfect. 
Does anyone else constantly have a yucky taste in mouth?


----------



## Sunshine Star

Hi GingerPanda,

Can you add me to the October 11th due date please :) I think my post got lost. This thread moves super quickly :) thanks


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i had the metal taste that's quite common in my first pregnancy. With my second i got a feeling like their is a hair in the back of your throat. .. i swear it was still bothering me until he was about 6 months old and now it's back!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sunshine Star said:


> Hi GingerPanda,
> 
> Can you add me to the October 11th due date please :) I think my post got lost. This thread moves super quickly :) thanks

Sorry, hon! You're in now! :)


----------



## 3boys

No it's not a metal taste I can't really describe it except it's yucky lol


----------



## Dark_Star

3boys said:


> Gp good luck on your scan I really believe everything will be perfect.
> Does anyone else constantly have a yucky taste in mouth?

I find that lemon drops help cut through the yucky taste. Some people prefer strong peppermints.


----------



## Dark_Star

For those ladies struggling to wait and hear your outcome, this is what I find helpful to keep in mind:

The fate of my baby is mostly out of my control. I have to accept this.

The things I can control are:


Eating healthy foods
Taking my vitamins
Drinking lots of water
Getting enough rest
Keeping my stress level down

For me the 5th one is very important, as I do have an anxiety disorder and I have stopped taking my meds for this pregnancy. I believe that stress caused my last miscarriage, as the death of my baby coincided with a severe basement flood in my house. You absolutely can control your own worrying. When you find yourself freaking out, picture yourself happy and healthy with your new baby. Picture it until you can make yourself believe it will be real.

If I can look back on my day and know that I did all 5 of these things, it makes me happy that I did absolutely everything I can for my babies today.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

3 boys I have a really nasty taste in my mouth. It's worse when I've eaten something sweet but it's there all the time.


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star, that's beautiful. Thank you for sharing. :) My mantra is always "Today, I am pregnant. Everything else is secondary."

3boys, I get a funky taste sometimes too. Having a popsicle/ice lolly or some lemonade usually helps.


----------



## Serenjay

Hi all.. Welcome newbies H&H 9 months to you all xx

Girls I have had that gross metal taste in my mouth since I first started getting positive tests at 9dpo.. 13 dpo it was so bad that when OH kissed me he said eww you taste like metal/blood. Thanks! thats what you get for a morning kiss haha :rofl:

Dark star I agree so much with the last one..

I lost 7 back to back.. with them all I panicked and became besotted with testing and testing (sometimes 5 times a day) and I would be surfing the net for everything negative.. this time something switched in me.. I had to test early as I needed to start my Aspirin on the 1st day of a BFP.. so that was 9dpo.. then 11dpo it got darker..13 darker..15 darker.. just 1 test every 2 days.. at 15dpo my test was the same colour as the control so I knew this time there was no way I was going to test again in case I then got the hook effect thinking I was mc again.. I then told myself.. today you're pregnant.. and I went wee by wee.. I was dreading the sight of blood that I would almost wet myself trying not to wee so much.. but other than that I was calmer.. Im still on wee watch.. but my anxiety is nowhere near as bad as it was on the other pregnancies.. the midwife told me that stress is very unhealthy.. obviously there are times when it can't be helped.. and if people think it's so bad they are affecting the way they are then I would seek some help from a gp or midwife. 

I talk to the baby saying I am trying my best to eat and drink what you need and trying to keep all the stresses away.. so just keep growing and we will have lots of fun when you are born. I keep trying to focus on the positives when I start getting anxious about the negatives.

When we have lost its obvious that we will be messed up when pregnant.. flaming hell the hormones enough would drive our partners insane.. but today we are pregnant.. and that is the day we are a nurturing mother to our Lo's trying our best to protect it...cherish that day... 

Good luck to us all xxxxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Geeze serenjay don't you know you're talking to a bunch of hormonal pregnant ladies?! That just made me cry! 

I absolutely loved it, and it's my new mantra. Today I am pregnant. 

Thank you very much beautiful lady xx


----------



## Serenjay

Aww Pixie xx :hugs:


----------



## Flibberty87

So I was right to be worried :( I started bleeding today. Been to the hospital and they told me I have to wait it out. I've taken a week off work to rest but the test they did was faint. So its not looking good for me :'(


----------



## GingerPanda

Flibberty87 said:


> So I was right to be worried :( I started bleeding today. Been to the hospital and they told me I have to wait it out. I've taken a week off work to rest but the test they did was faint. So its not looking good for me :'(

:cry:

So sorry to hear this, hon. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, but I've been where you're at too. It sucks. :(


----------



## Serenjay

So sorry to hear this Flib :( :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Serenjay said:


> Hi all, well here we are... Tadaaa!! HB was strong and fast..they don't measure the HB.. we just heard it ..still measuring on schedule
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes.. woo hoo!! xx

AW, hello baby! Looking good!!!:happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Flibberty87 said:


> So I was right to be worried :( I started bleeding today. Been to the hospital and they told me I have to wait it out. I've taken a week off work to rest but the test they did was faint. So its not looking good for me :'(

So sorry to hear this, i hope it is a false alarm hun :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

So I got some more info about my ultrasound in Friday. It was done when I was 5w4d. 

Baby A measured 6w1d (4 days ahead) and had a hr of 109. That seems low to me.

Baby B measured 6w2d (5 days ahead) and hr measured 131.

The third sac he believes is a second sch... but we will see. Both sch measure around 6 mm by 4 mm.


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Newbie.. cant wait for everyone else's scans :D x


----------



## 3boys

Oh no so sorry x


----------



## detterose

GingerPanda said:


> detterose said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining.
> 
> I am 24, mother to a 2 year old son born January 2013. Since his birth, I've had 3 unexplained miscarriages. I am really praying for a sticky bean. Hoping to have an ultrasound late next week when I will be around 6w5d.
> 
> Welcome! When are you due? :)
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, my scan is tomorrow morning. 8:20am EST. Hopefully I'll have good news!Click to expand...

Oct 17th but I ovulate a bit late so I'm going to guess Oct 19. Put me for 17th for now. I'll update after scan. GL!!


----------



## Serenjay

When do you get your next scan Dark star?


----------



## Dark_Star

March 10th is my next scheduled, but I did fall earlier and think I may have sprained my ankle. Maybe I can play the twins card and talk them into an ultrasound as well, if I go in for an xray.


----------



## Serenjay

Can they xray you with pregnancy? I know they make you wear lead jackets but still....


----------



## shelby1090

So sorry flibberty I'll be praying for you!! 

Afm I got by bloods done and I doubles perfectly! The 11th it was 784 and today it was 6406! Had my first real moment of "oh god I'm going to throw up" this morning too.


----------



## Serenjay

Great news Shelby :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Not feeling pregnant is worrying ... trying not to worry about it too much. what will be will be i guess. I know people like to get scans at this stage especially those who have suffered multiple losses; but i would rather just not know. Nothing can be done can it ? I keep thinking I would love a reassurance scan but... meh. I hate first tri, it's so lonely and slow.


----------



## Serenjay

I just had to know...


I cant cope with this itching of my feet and lower legs.. pharmacist gave me E45 itch relief but its not helping.. will have to speak to GP tomorrow.. its always bad at night.. im even scratching in my sleep and taking skin off...


----------



## CrazyMumma

Wow this thread is huge!!!

I am not sure when I am due yet - 30th Sept based on LMP but 5th Oct based on scan measurements. I do have long cycles so am thinking its more likely to be the 5th October.

How is everyone feeling? My morning sickness seems to have passed now (thank god) but I am just . so . darn . tired. And I can't even drink coffee :(

Thankfully DD4.5 is at kindy so I can relax!!!


----------



## Aliop

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Not feeling pregnant is worrying ... trying not to worry about it too much. what will be will be i guess. I know people like to get scans at this stage especially those who have suffered multiple losses; but i would rather just not know. Nothing can be done can it ? I keep thinking I would love a reassurance scan but... meh. I hate first tri, it's so lonely and slow.

I've got a dating scan booked for tomorrow, feeling odd about it :shrug: I hate hate hate first trimester too, no one knows and it just drags on! 

Serenjay, that itching sounds horrid! Hope you get some relief.


----------



## Dark_Star

Well I'm on modified bedrest and progesterone suppositories until the 2 bleeds stop. Full pelvic rest with no sex and no orgasms. This will be a long pregnancy...


----------



## CrazyMumma

*Dark Star* - fingers crossed for you hun! stock up on books and have some netflix marathons if you can get on it. Sometimes zoning out for a while can help


----------



## cheree89

I agree ladies...lets just forward onto 2nd trimester OK?

I had a lot of bedrest last pregnancy Darkstar. I am terrible at bedrest...after a couple of weeks I was going into work for meetings. I hope I can stay clear of it this time.


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks crazy. I do have Netflix and books, and now seems like a good time to order a bunch of yarn and start knitting tiny little things :)


----------



## cheree89

I am not sure when I will have another scan...maybe not until the 20 week growth scan. Last pregnancy I had cervical checks starting at 14 weeks (every 2 weeks), but I bet I could get them to put that off a little bit. I worry about how too many ultrasounds affect the baby.


----------



## cheree89

Dark_Star said:


> Thanks crazy. I do have Netflix and books, and now seems like a good time to order a bunch of yarn and start knitting tiny little things :)

Good idea...I need to get knitting too! I have some lovely yarn that I want to make into a romper.


----------



## cheree89

This was my DS2's coming home outfit  I didn't knit this one, because I bought the fiber and had someone spin and knit it for me (I don't spin). However, I do love to knit and will knit lots of stuff for the new baby. 

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc494/cheree89/bram3_zpsb22fcd60.jpg


----------



## CrazyMumma

I wish I could knit....I have tried and I just end up in a ball of knots swearing!

I did however make a gorgeous cross-stitch while I was pregnant with DD4.5 (thats still waiting to be framed!) and one for SD6 when DH and I moved in together so I am planning on starting one for Bug soon.

I picked up DD4.5 from kindy this arvo - she drew this picture of herself (yellow), DP (orange) me (complete with baby in my belly) and two babies - the happy girl purple one and the sad orange one ...... can you take a guess what sex she is hoping for! haha

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/nbsinclair89/IMG-1424218230953-V_zpsnn4pezkd.jpg


----------



## cheree89

haha ... that is too cute! My DS1 wants another brother. A sister is not on his list of desires.


----------



## CrazyMumma

*Cherree* - your DS is adorable!!!! Love the knitted outfit, you almost make me want to attempt knitting again!


----------



## cheree89

thank you CrazyMumma! I only learned so that I could knit cute pants, rompers and overalls for my boys. I've only ever made one thing that wasn't for my kids LOL. I find it hard to get the time to knit though now that I have 2 littles. I wish they slept more LOL.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Sleep? Whats that again????? Miss 4.5 stopped her day sleeps at like 2 :( and BOTH her and DH snore up a storm (well, at least when she decides to finally sleep!)

:sleep:


----------



## Newbie32

Serenjay said:


> Thanks Newbie.. cant wait for everyone else's scans :D x

One more sleep for me!!!!

I couldnt handle waiting until a 12 week scan to see if everyhting was alright....if it wasnt, to think that i had spent 12 whole weeks being excited about a pregnancy that was no longer i think would about kill me! So hoping everything goes ok tomorrow - it is definitely nerve wracking...


----------



## cheree89

CrazyMumma said:


> Sleep? Whats that again????? Miss 4.5 stopped her day sleeps at like 2 :( and BOTH her and DH snore up a storm (well, at least when she decides to finally sleep!)
> 
> :sleep:

My kids are night owls and then don't reliably take naps either <<sigh>> I was the same as a child, so I can't really blame them.



Newbie32 said:


> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Newbie.. cant wait for everyone else's scans :D x
> 
> One more sleep for me!!!!Click to expand...

how exciting!


----------



## Newbie32

that is of course if i do actually sleep - pregnancy insomnia smashed me last night....grrr!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Newbie32 said:


> that is of course if i do actually sleep - pregnancy insomnia smashed me last night....grrr!

I know the feeling....its literally quarter past 4 in the afternoon here and my eyes are falling out of my head. Iv nodded off about 5 times since picking up DD at 1pm but the little toad keeps waking me up!


----------



## Dark_Star

I took a 4 hour nap yesterday... and still went to bed and slept 10pm-9am. 
I shouldn't complain though, I'm sure some of you mommas would love this luxury.


----------



## Babylove100

All I want to do is sleep all the time!! It's like my bed has suddenly become even more comfy as well :haha:

Took a fr rapid result today and the test line was as dark as the control line! Yipee!!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Booked first midwife appointment 5th March. 

Also my 12 week scan is 7th April. 

Makes it all seem so real.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ohhhh jealous! my midwife still hasn't been in touch! 
what bothers me is that they only asked lmp on the phone ... so they actually would have to assume I'm over 7 weeks pregnant! and yet nothing! if i haven't heard anything i might ring back next week. although the receptionist said between 9-12. How on earth am i going to get in for a 12 week scan if my first midwife app is at 12 weeks !


----------



## Natasha2605

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> ohhhh jealous! my midwife still hasn't been in touch!
> what bothers me is that they only asked lmp on the phone ... so they actually would have to assume I'm over 7 weeks pregnant! and yet nothing! if i haven't heard anything i might ring back next week. although the receptionist said between 9-12. How on earth am i going to get in for a 12 week scan if my first midwife app is at 12 weeks !

That's crap. I phoned docs and was given number for maternity services. Woman registered me and gave me my appointments, she was lovely. That's crazy about not hearing until between 9&12 weeks and yet needing a 12 week scan!


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still waiting to hear from my hospital, the email said I should hear by the end of the week though! So excited!

9-12 weeks is crazy!! Hope you hear soon!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah i hope so too thanks girls :) you feeling excited now you have dates natasha ? 

here the midwife books your scan at ure first app. But they just "put in for it" you actually get a letter through in the post AFTER she has done that from the hospital with ure scan ap.


----------



## apreslaube

I had my tests done on Tuesday but haven't heard back anything. I go in today to have them test my hcg again to make sure it doubles. 

The past week or so I've been very nauseous but haven't thrown up yet. Deep breaths, no movement, and ginger ale I think have kept everything down so far. I'm so thankful I don't have a physical job(it's largely desk work) because I know I couldn't do it. I'm so incredibly tired. Yesterday I was sobbing over nothing. My husband is like what's wrong??? What can I do??? Poor guy. I seriously woke up today and was like yeah I need to quit and never work again. I hate feeling like this! I do love my job


----------



## allforthegirl

I just went for an ultrasound yesterday and found that my pg is right on track for my HCG. 

Last week I went into the ER with bright red blood, and no cramping. They did my bloods and they were only 150.....thinking I was off with my date they did an ultrasound the next morning and didn't find anything in my uterus and didn't see anything that would say I wouldn't be pg. So had the repeat u/s yesterday and they found a developing pg and my numbers are 486. My Dr says it looks wonderful.

So I will be doing my repeat betas next week.

All through all this mess, even though I was bleeding, I still had my pinching and pulling, still tired, still peeing through out the night(sometimes even twice a night), still gassy, and my ms/food aversion is stronger.

I don't know yet what date they would put my DD at yet, but if we go by what the u/s saw I am about 5 weeks now, so would possibly due around the 19th of October, but I will wait until the dating scan to say for sure.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh that's great news !!! :) welcome back !!


----------



## 3boys

Welcome back x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yay, welcome back!


----------



## cdelmar

Welcome back! Glad to hear the great news!


----------



## Dandi

So glad for you allforthegirl!

I had my blood work done last Thursday and I called yesterday to get the results. I'm getting a little stressed because I'm not having many symptoms so I wanted to know what my hcg count was. They were able to tell me all of my blood results, EXCEPT my hcg levels. The nurse said for some reason the lab sends those directly to the hospital first and then they are forwarded to the appropriate doctor. That didn't make sense to me and now I'm wondering if something is wrong and the nurse was just putting me off so she didn't have to tell me bad news yesterday. They are closed today so I have to wait until tomorrow to call back. The stress and the unknown of the first trimester is brutal!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dandi said:


> So glad for you allforthegirl!
> 
> I had my blood work done last Thursday and I called yesterday to get the results. I'm getting a little stressed because I'm not having many symptoms so I wanted to know what my hcg count was. They were able to tell me all of my blood results, EXCEPT my hcg levels. The nurse said for some reason the lab sends those directly to the hospital first and then they are forwarded to the appropriate doctor. That didn't make sense to me and now I'm wondering if something is wrong and the nurse was just putting me off so she didn't have to tell me bad news yesterday. They are closed today so I have to wait until tomorrow to call back. The stress and the unknown of the first trimester is brutal!

Thanks :flower:

I sure hope they aren't playing you and you get wonderful news.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I hope everything's OK Dandi! Yes, the first trimester is extremely stressful and worrying. :-( 

On the bright side, it's awesome that they allowed you to have an appointment so soon in your pregnancy. And all of the worries so far are just speculation. Think positively! Fx'd for you.

AFM - my first appointment is Monday morning at 7:45 a.m. I'm very excited and nervous. My DH will be there with me because he'll be off work. Hopefully we'll get a scan that day as well and some pictures to take home!! :) 8 weeks tomorrow. Ahhhh!!! :)


----------



## Dark_Star

Wonderful news allforthegirl! You give us all faith!
Fingers crossed for you Dandi, remember that by far the most common outcome of pregnancy is a healthy baby, although the internet tries to scare us with things that can go wrong.

AFM, the spotting is lessened today, I have also been put on progesterone suppositories so I am hopeful that they will help me. Doctor gave me an internal yesterday and said the amount of spotting looks minimal and my cervix looks good. My measurements have put me ahead by several days so I am now 7 weeks :happydance:

I cried in the doctors office yesterday. He told me that the last baby I lost in June did a very important job: without it I would not know about the potentially life threatening tumors growing on both ovaries. Now that I have had them removed, and the first month I tried, that baby has come back, plus one more.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dark_Star said:


> Wonderful news allforthegirl! You give us all faith!
> Fingers crossed for you Dandi, remember that by far the most common outcome of pregnancy is a healthy baby, although the internet tries to scare us with things that can go wrong.
> 
> AFM, the spotting is lessened today, I have also been put on progesterone suppositories so I am hopeful that they will help me. Doctor gave me an internal yesterday and said the amount of spotting looks minimal and my cervix looks good. My measurements have put me ahead by several days so I am now 7 weeks :happydance:
> 
> I cried in the doctors office yesterday. He told me that the last baby I lost in June did a very important job: without it I would not know about the potentially life threatening tumors growing on both ovaries. Now that I have had them removed, and the first month I tried, that baby has come back, plus one more.

Thats an amazing story. I believe that your Dr was right. Everything really does happen for a reason!! :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, AFTG, YAAAAY! :hugs:

Don't have time to skim through everything right now.


Just wanted to say that this morning we saw one healthy baby with a heartbeat measuring 7w1d. A few days behind, but that's nothing to worry about at this stage. :cloud9:


----------



## Dark_Star

Congrats Ginger!


----------



## cdelmar

Good news, good news! I hope we all have healthy pregnancies! :hugs: My appointment is Monday too but, at 830, no scan that day, that will be two weeks later.


----------



## itsme122

EDD of October 30th here! (Though, if my last pregnancy is any indication, this one will end up being a November Baby).


----------



## tallybee

Aftg that's amazing! !! :happydance: 

GingerPanda that's fab hun :cloud9:

Dark star wow :cloud9: that's beautiful xxx

Can't scroll properly on phone so sorry to who I've missed xxx will catch up properly when I get back home in a few days. 
as for me I'm surprised not to be feeling ill at all and able to try lots of gorgeous thai foods!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Ginger!! :happydance:

I just got a call from he Dr office and they set up a u/s for me on the 12th of March for a dating scan. So excited. :dance:

I am loving the feeling I have in my belly right now. I have a full feeling/pressure on the right side mainly and I extremely grateful. The bleeding has even slowed down this morning. I am not feeling the blood come out with each movement any more. I am extremely tired yet I am too excited to sleep.


----------



## 3boys

Delighted to hear your scan went well gp. I'm so jealous of all of you who feel well. I feel so rough it's hard to deal with the kids. 4 of my boys have a birthday I February so we are a party tomorrow I hope I'm well enough to get through it and make it fun.


----------



## Serenjay

Aliop how did the scan go??

Wow allforthegirl welcome back!! :D

So glad things are well with us all. GP as I said in the other room.. Great news!! x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aftg that's suck wonderful news!! So glad do have you back 

Also, we both have a Zander/Xander. I've never known another one :haha:


----------



## cheree89

Aftg..so great to have you back!!!

Dandi, guessing the nurse wouldn't outright lie to you (At least I really, really hope not) Sending you positive thoughts!

Yay for a nice scan gp!

Welcome new ladies. 

Afm...omg, my ds2 just nursed a little and it felt like he bit me, but no, it was just my poor nipples that feel like they are being jabbed with hot needles.


----------



## allforthegirl

cheree89 said:


> Aftg..so great to have you back!!!
> 
> Dandi, guessing the nurse wouldn't outright lie to you (At least I really, really hope not) Sending you positive thoughts!
> 
> Yay for a nice scan gp!
> 
> Welcome new ladies.
> 
> Afm...omg, my ds2 just nursed a little and it felt like he bit me, but no, it was just my poor nipples that feel like they are being jabbed with hot needles.

My nips are bit dry out of no where and then split the one. Nursing is definitely not the same anymore. Uncomfortable for sure. Lanolin is my friend all over again.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

GingerPanda said:


> Aww, AFTG, YAAAAY! :hugs:
> 
> Don't have time to skim through everything right now.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that this morning we saw one healthy baby with a heartbeat measuring 7w1d. A few days behind, but that's nothing to worry about at this stage. :cloud9:

Awesome congrats!



3boys said:


> Delighted to hear your scan went well gp. I'm so jealous of all of you who feel well. I feel so rough it's hard to deal with the kids. 4 of my boys have a birthday I February so we are a party tomorrow I hope I'm well enough to get through it and make it fun.

I feel you. The sickness is terrible right now. I have to be eating constantly or belching to get any relief. It will pass though. I hope you're able to pull off a wonderful party for your children 3boys. :hugs:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

itsme122 said:


> EDD of October 30th here! (Though, if my last pregnancy is any indication, this one will end up being a November Baby).

Congrats. Looks like we are nearing the end of the October babies. :baby:


----------



## texasgirl6410

Hi Ladies! I got a BFP on Sunday afternoon but starting last night have had bleeding and cramping. Went to the dr this morning and she ordered blood work and put me on bed rest. Checking my hormone levels ever 2 days until Monday. 

Any one else having/had this? Bleeding like a normal period, cramping is just mild but noticeable. I'm getting worried and trying to stay positive!:thumbup:


----------



## apreslaube

Aaaah! Praise God! ! I got my results back. No UTI, but it could be the start of one so I have to drink tons of water and cranberry juice (unfortunately without vodka lol). My progesterone is 20.2 and my hcg was 74,161. I go in today to get that tested again to make sure it doubles. I'm so happy!


----------



## allforthegirl

texasgirl6410 said:


> Hi Ladies! I got a BFP on Sunday afternoon but starting last night have had bleeding and cramping. Went to the dr this morning and she ordered blood work and put me on bed rest. Checking my hormone levels ever 2 days until Monday.
> 
> Any one else having/had this? Bleeding like a normal period, cramping is just mild but noticeable. I'm getting worried and trying to stay positive!:thumbup:

Me. I was put progesterone to see if that helps with the bleeding. 

Good luck my dear. Doesn't always mean mc. I had nothing in my uterus when the bleeding started (about a week ago) u/s yesterday showed a sac, which matches my numbers. So something is still happening for me and I'm bleeding as heavily as AF


----------



## texasgirl6410

Any cramping at all? Talking with friends it doesn't seem like the bleeding is abnormal, it's the cramps that worry me.


----------



## Aliop

Serenjay said:


> Aliop how did the scan go??
> 
> Wow allforthegirl welcome back!! :D
> 
> So glad things are well with us all. GP as I said in the other room.. Great news!! x

We must be quite behind you time wise as it is in just under an hour (currently 8.25am here), feeling very nervous!! 

Lots of great news here today to catch up, congratulations everyone!:happydance: 

Will update when I get home from the ultrasound.


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm a little sad right now, I called to book my NT and 18-20 week ultrasounds, and they made me cancel my dating ultrasound on March 10th because it was not a 'twin slot'. Apparently they take 2 appointments to do twin ultrasounds. 

So now I have to wait until April 1st, and if I announce that day everyone will think it's an April Fools Joke!


----------



## allforthegirl

Dark_Star said:


> I'm a little sad right now, I called to book my NT and 18-20 week ultrasounds, and they made me cancel my dating ultrasound on March 10th because it was not a 'twin slot'. Apparently they take 2 appointments to do twin ultrasounds.
> 
> So now I have to wait until April 1st, and if I announce that day everyone will think it's an April Fools Joke!


I too have heard twins need a double slot. That sucks you have to wait so long to get one. 

AFM I just got a call from my OB and I have an apt with him and another u/s on Monday. He is the best we have. So excited to have him look after me!


----------



## Dark_Star

But on a positive note- I just picked up a heartrate of 137 on my fetal doppler. I think that was a baby!


----------



## Dandi

DS- what kind of fetal doppler do you have?


----------



## Dark_Star

Sonoline B 3mhz


----------



## Serenjay

Aliop im hoping I am still awake when you update..if not will check in in the morning.. its 10pm here... so exciting!! x

Dark star.. this early? what doppler are you using? oops just saw reply lol


----------



## Dark_Star

Sonoline B 3mhz

I am fairly sure it is not my own heartbeat. I spent weeks 6 to 12 of my last pregnancy looking for a heartbeat (baby's had already stopped) and always knew I was only hearing my own. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Natasha2605

Just read through the five pages I missed whilst at work. And I've forgotten what I read haha. 

All for the girl, that's amazing news. So thrilled for you.

Seems like a positive day for most of us. 

I'm settled on the couch after my 8 hour shift watching call the midwife :)


----------



## Serenjay

so ill girls... cyclizine not working :cry: so glad tomorrow is annual leave im so unwell..how will I manage work friday?? they cant know im pregnant :cry:


----------



## Aliop

Ultrasound went great! Baby measuring spot on and all looked good. I didn't hear the heartbeat but I did see it flickering away. Got a picture to show DH. I went and bought the first outfit (have done with my three others even though it's early I've had two losses but they were before the 7 week mark so choosing to stay positive), got a super cute gender neutral owl print jumpsuit. I am leaning more towards a boy just because of the dates but we will see come October :)


----------



## Aliop

Serenjay said:


> so ill girls... cyclizine not working :cry: so glad tomorrow is annual leave im so unwell..how will I manage work friday?? they cant know im pregnant :cry:

Huge hugs, it's just awful :( have you tried all the usual things like B6, trying to keep hydrated really helps but near nigh impossible I know. I had some relief from zofran wafers with my HG. i hope it eases up soon xx


----------



## CrazyMumma

Aliop said:


> Ultrasound went great! Baby measuring spot on and all looked good. I didn't hear the heartbeat but I did see it flickering away. Got a picture to show DH. I went and bought the first outfit (have done with my three others even though it's early I've had two losses but they were before the 7 week mark so choosing to stay positive), got a super cute gender neutral owl print jumpsuit. I am leaning more towards a boy just because of the dates but we will see come October :)

Congrats! So pleased for you!!!!


----------



## MrsSmith54

Hey ladies so yesterday didn't go well now my doctors are very pessimistic they feels something is wrong with my babyhe saidit didn't grow as much as it should have that I'm to far behind for my numbers which have been great including yesterday so he's drawing blood every two days He hopes to catch it before I miscarry but I'm praying my heart out hoping I have a slow grower and that my little bug catches up by next Thursday when I scheduled for a dating scan with a tech. I hear techs do a better job then doctors and I have been down this road with both kids I didn't miscarry so I'm hoping its the same case. I doctor has never been so negative which worried me more.


----------



## GingerPanda

Texasgirl, I hope everything goes okay!

Congrats to everyone with good scans!

Sending tons of hugs to anyone who's uncertain or in limbo right now. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

So sorry some of us are still feeling so rough. I spent half the time I was cooking dinner tonight retching in the sink. It was bad. My doctor gave me permission to double my dose of Zofran. I haven't felt this good in two weeks!

Dark_Star, that's so cool if you were able to already pick up a heartbeat! I actually ordered that same doppler today after my scan!


Attaching a pic of my scan. She said it was really hard to get an accurate measure of the heartbeat and baby. Apparently baby is tucked away in a little corner somewhere that made it hard. I recorded the audio of the heartbeat, though, and I think it's about 130bpm.
 



Attached Files:







7w4d (meas 7w1d).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## allforthegirl

MrsSmith54 said:


> Hey ladies so yesterday didn't go well now my doctors are very pessimistic they feels something is wrong with my babyhe saidit didn't grow as much as it should have that I'm to far behind for my numbers which have been great including yesterday so he's drawing blood every two days He hopes to catch it before I miscarry but I'm praying my heart out hoping I have a slow grower and that my little bug catches up by next Thursday when I scheduled for a dating scan with a tech. I hear techs do a better job then doctors and I have been down this road with both kids I didn't miscarry so I'm hoping its the same case. I doctor has never been so negative which worried me more.


I wish you all the best. :hugs:

I too am going through something similar. I too am being monitored.


----------



## CrazyMumma

*Mrs Smith* - hugs - fingers crossed its just a slow grower!


----------



## apreslaube

Ok I keep bursting into tears. I just am sobbing. I have a history of depression and Ptsd and have generalized anxiety now. I'm not on any medication. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm in the ER, having bright red bleeding. I fell down some stairs yesterday.


----------



## allforthegirl

apreslaube said:


> Ok I keep bursting into tears. I just am sobbing. I have a history of depression and Ptsd and have generalized anxiety now. I'm not on any medication. I don't know what to do.


Emotional outbreaks are very normal. There are time I cry for absolutely no reason....or should very little reason. But if thing get bad just call your dr. 




Dark_Star said:


> I'm in the ER, having bright red bleeding. I fell down some stairs yesterday.

I'm sorry. Bleeding is very scary. I hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

dark star oh no!!!! Keep us posted
I hope everything turns out ok for you :hugs:


----------



## shelby1090

Dark_Star said:


> I'm in the ER, having bright red bleeding. I fell down some stairs yesterday.

Hope you as babes are alright!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Dark_Star said:


> I'm in the ER, having bright red bleeding. I fell down some stairs yesterday.

Hugs! I hope everything is ok


----------



## Dark_Star

ER docs are unsympathetic, I didn't get an ultrasound. Still bleeding bright red, but it may be my SCH. Hcg is still sky high, 164,000 now. Going back Friday morning to see if it's increased. Exhausted, going to sleep now.


----------



## Aliop

Dark_Star said:


> ER docs are unsympathetic, I didn't get an ultrasound. Still bleeding bright red, but it may be my SCH. Hcg is still sky high, 164,000 now. Going back Friday morning to see if it's increased. Exhausted, going to sleep now.

I had really heavy bright red bleeding at 9 weeks (and again at 21 & 27 weeks) with my third due to SCH, hopefully that's all it is and all is well with both babies. Very scary though :(


----------



## Tink1o5

Dark star- ugh I hate how unconcerned they are sometimes. Sorry you didn't get answers. Try and rest and hopefully it will work itself out


----------



## Serenjay

Newbie32 said:


> One more sleep for me!!!!
> 
> I couldnt handle waiting until a 12 week scan to see if everyhting was alright....if it wasnt, to think that i had spent 12 whole weeks being excited about a pregnancy that was no longer i think would about kill me! So hoping everything goes ok tomorrow - it is definitely nerve wracking...

Hope all goes well will check in later xx



Aliop said:


> Ultrasound went great! Baby measuring spot on and all looked good. I didn't hear the heartbeat but I did see it flickering away. Got a picture to show DH. I went and bought the first outfit (have done with my three others even though it's early I've had two losses but they were before the 7 week mark so choosing to stay positive), got a super cute gender neutral owl print jumpsuit. I am leaning more towards a boy just because of the dates but we will see come October :)

Woo hoo!!Beautiful news! Im going to be buying neutral owl things too :D when I get my 12 week scan though... x



Aliop said:


> Huge hugs, it's just awful :( have you tried all the usual things like B6, trying to keep hydrated really helps but near nigh impossible I know. I had some relief from zofran wafers with my HG. i hope it eases up soon xx

Can we take B6 on top od the prenatels? because they have B6.. shall I ask my Dr?


GingerPanda said:


> So sorry some of us are still feeling so rough. I spent half the time I was cooking dinner tonight retching in the sink. It was bad. My doctor gave me permission to double my dose of Zofran. I haven't felt this good in two weeks!
> 
> Attaching a pic of my scan. She said it was really hard to get an accurate measure of the heartbeat and baby. Apparently baby is tucked away in a little corner somewhere that made it hard. I recorded the audio of the heartbeat, though, and I think it's about 130bpm

I want that stuff... im going to call to Dr's later.. I cant lose my job 
:( great news about scan :D aww cute pic x



apreslaube said:


> Ok I keep bursting into tears. I just am sobbing. I have a history of depression and Ptsd and have generalized anxiety now. I'm not on any medication. I don't know what to do.

Do you have a CPN? counsellor? can you get some advice?



Dark_Star said:


> I'm in the ER, having bright red bleeding. I fell down some stairs yesterday.

Hope you and baba's will be ok x

AFM I managed sleep but woke up twice for wee's and now I feel so sick again.. I am just off to the Dentist again..(great day off) hope I am not sick in her hands... I dry heaved last time. I am going to see if I can see Dr later to get something better than Cyclizine and ask about this B6


----------



## detterose

Hi ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well :) I am 5w5d today, appointment with my doctor tomorrow to organise an ultrasound for next week or the week after. I am feeling pretty positive atm even though my symptoms come and go, though apparently that's normal! 

Just wondering if anyone else here is from Australia?


----------



## pink_bow

Detterose congrats! Hunter will be a brilliant big brother. It's mama_to_grace from instagram :)


----------



## 3boys

Darkstar I wouldn't worry too much. This early baby is well protected in pelvis I'd be more concerned if you were further on x


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks folks. It's just hard to stay positive sometimes. My last pegnancy passed away at 6 weeks and I didn't know until 3 months, I even saw it's heartbeat on the early ultrasound.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Not really posting...as nothing to add! I do keep checking in though :) 

Still no first app booked... tick tock. haha. Stil debating booking my own private scan, I found a place nearby that only charges 50, better than the place i was looking at previously that charges 100 !


----------



## Natasha2605

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Not really posting...as nothing to add! I do keep checking in though :)
> 
> Still no first app booked... tick tock. haha. Stil debating booking my own private scan, I found a place nearby that only charges 50, better than the place i was looking at previously that charges 100 !

This is like me, nothin all that interesting to post haha. I'm booking a private scan for 16 weeks. There's a place here than has an offer on and makes the gender scan only £39. Just not sure when to book.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ditto ! I have also eyed up a good deal on a gender scan, but i'm torn between getting in on a good deal and "booking too soon" I think I will book one for ten weeks and all being well go ahead and book the 16. Infact it's exactly what we did last time! 

the one we had at ten weeks was so much clearer than the nhs one at 12 :/ we were like "what are we looking at... oh i see that white bluury thing" Sad that they don't have access to the best technology really. I mean don't they use those things to diagnose clefs ?! and all sorts ? x


----------



## Serenjay

I used peekaboobaby to have my last scan as I felt anxious that week..it was £40 with 3 photos. I have another scan Monday at the EPAU... I wont have photo's that day but I get a 12 week scan at my local birthing centre where we will get a nice clear scan.. I have seen scans at 12 weeks there and its crystal clear... I cant wait.

I am almost 8 weeks.. I can't believe it.. its going so fast!! Only people who know are... OH(obviously) Eldest daughter, son in law. Not told my other 2 kids (21&15) but I think my son is guessing... as I am so ill and he moved my pregnancy books off midwife from table to drawer...


----------



## Natasha2605

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Ditto ! I have also eyed up a good deal on a gender scan, but i'm torn between getting in on a good deal and "booking too soon" I think I will book one for ten weeks and all being well go ahead and book the 16. Infact it's exactly what we did last time!
> 
> the one we had at ten weeks was so much clearer than the nhs one at 12 :/ we were like "what are we looking at... oh i see that white bluury thing" Sad that they don't have access to the best technology really. I mean don't they use those things to diagnose clefs ?! and all sorts ? x

haha I thought it was just me that couldn't make anything out on a scan lol. I see head and that's about it. 

I really want to book 16 week while the deals on but feel it's maybe too soon. 

Do you plan on booking soon?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I suppose it's luck then really serenjay.. I know they are not allowed to let the machines get out of date behond a certain level but they really did seem crappy at my local hospital!

I think maybe even it's the monitors that make it seem worse, yellowing and tiny! 

I do admit though the pictures do come out okay.. well the 20 week ones did. the 12 week ones were so shoddy we actually binned them a while back.


----------



## 3boys

I think 16 wks is a good time for gender scan that's when I had one on last pregnancy and it was very clear.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Natasha2605 said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Ditto ! I have also eyed up a good deal on a gender scan, but i'm torn between getting in on a good deal and "booking too soon" I think I will book one for ten weeks and all being well go ahead and book the 16. Infact it's exactly what we did last time!
> 
> the one we had at ten weeks was so much clearer than the nhs one at 12 :/ we were like "what are we looking at... oh i see that white bluury thing" Sad that they don't have access to the best technology really. I mean don't they use those things to diagnose clefs ?! and all sorts ? x
> 
> haha I thought it was just me that couldn't make anything out on a scan lol. I see head and that's about it.
> 
> I really want to book 16 week while the deals on but feel it's maybe too soon.
> 
> Do you plan on booking soon?Click to expand...

I am going to book the 10 week one tonight possibly, but wont book the 16 week one until i go to that. :thumbup:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

This is my sons 16 week gender scan, It's from the 3d/4d sneak peek thingy 
So it's not the best because that's quite early for that but it's about the only time I could tell what I was looking at haha. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1378415_10151892470126648_688426883_n.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Has anyone from the U.S. had their first appointment yet? 

If so, did you get a scan on the first appointment? My mom and MIL seem to think they'll just do testing and I'll get to hear the heartbeat, but no ultrasound or pictures. My appointment will be at 8+4 days.

Hope everyone is well. Whew the thread is really active today. I'm too busy at work to catch up. 

Welcome all new people. I can't believe we have 48 little owlets!


----------



## Dandi

I had my first appt at 6 weeks and it was just an exam and blood work, but I go back at 8 weeks for my first ultrasound. Since you'll already be 8 weeks at your first appt, you might get the ultrasound then. Just call and ask so you'll know what to expect!


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm jealous of how easy it can be for some of you to get ultrasounds. I'm in a remote location with a 5 hour drive to the next hospital. There's two places to get ultrasounds: a clinic with a 6 week wait, and the hospital which only scans in case of emergency. And apparently me losing about 1/2 cup of red blood last night was not an emergency :(


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dark_Star said:


> I'm jealous of how easy it can be for some of you to get ultrasounds. I'm in a remote location with a 5 hour drive to the next hospital. There's two places to get ultrasounds: a clinic with a 6 week wait, and the hospital which only scans in case of emergency. And apparently me losing about 1/2 cup of red blood last night was not an emergency :(

So sorry Dark_Star :cry::hugs:


----------



## Neraida

Hi Girls. How r u doing ?
i HoPE you r all fine. I will try to read all the pages you have written till today !! xaxa So many ladies. (kisses to all of you)

I was out of my homeplace (island) for a few days and went to Athens for our first appointement with the doctor. If you remember, I had an IVF in January and had a ++ beta number 105.
So my doctor never asked to repeat the blood test just told me to visit him after ten days. So , I did that on last Monday. ok, the beta number was good but not that huge and of course I couldn't imagine what i learn after....
Last Monday, I was 5 weeks and 4 days. We didn't expect to see a lot of things but we had a wondeful surprise.
We saw 2 different sacs and emvrios and the doctor announced us that we are excepting twins. The sacs though have different sizes and doctor said that this is normal however I am as always, anxious about this.
Next appointement is next week when I will be 7 weeks.
Girls, i am so excited and still so afraid, if we will hear hearts. I am loosing my mind. Am i the only one feeling like this and having so bad thoughts? ouf sorry about this...
I know that you can understand......i don;'t know how to handle it.


----------



## Dark_Star

Congratulations Neraida! I am also expecting twins and very concerned about them as I'm experiencing bleeding. I understand your worries completely.


----------



## Dandi

Congratulation Neraida! So many twins!!! Fingers crossed double for you ladies!


----------



## Neraida

just delete the same message


----------



## Neraida

Dandi said:


> Congratulation Neraida! So many twins!!! Fingers crossed double for you ladies!

Thank you Dandi for possitive energy. Really helps . How r u doing ? We ar on the same date. :-D




Dark_Star said:


> Congratulations Neraida! I am also expecting twins and very concerned about them as I'm experiencing bleeding. I understand your worries completely.

Dark Star. I remember you had a possibility of three babies !!!! Hope that either 3 or 2 will be healthy !!! :flower::flower::flower:
I hope everything will be fine and bleeding is not something bad . I read stories about bleeding. They say that many girls experience some bleeding while pregnant but then everything was fine. In my country doctors suggest rest (all the time in Bed!!!) and give more progesterone. Have you spoken with your doctor ? What did he say ?
In addition, you heared heartbeat, so this is really good !!! I know that word are only words but I wish you all the best girl.


----------



## cdelmar

I hope everything is ok Dark Star!

JCP when i called to confirm my bfp to my obgyn office they scheduled me for a 8 and 10 week appointment. they said 8 week is to go over family history, blood test and i forgot what else. they said 10 week is when we hear the heartbeat (and I dont remember if they said ultrasound but, think they did)! Every practice/office/obgyn has different ways of doing things but roughly operate the same way. Unless you had previous issues with pregnancies or assisted pregnancy then U/S are not done when you confirm pregnancy early.


----------



## Serenjay

Neraida Congratulations..

Dark star hope bleeding as stopped.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Neraida congratulations! I'm so pleased for you 

Hope everything's ok dark star :hugs: 

I've felt a bit ropey today but not really sick exactly. I've got bad tummy ache too. 

I went to bed at 7.30 last night, and slept with only one get up to pee till my alarm went off at 5.30. Still had to go out and get some lucozade because I was falling asleep at my desk :dohh:


----------



## Serenjay

Im going to struggle in work tomorrow with this MS

Am I the only one thinking this pregnancy is going way too fast?


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, i need to catch up (on about 10 pages!!!) but all went well with my scan yesterday! My little bean is looking nice and snug in here and has a strong heart beat of 130bpm - was amazing to see! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Here's a little photo of my little blob! I'll go back and catch up on what i've missed!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2698.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dark_Star

What a sweet little blob! Congratulations on the good scan!


----------



## Serenjay

Excellent news.. beautiful scan :D x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I feel like it's dragging. Although I haven't counted off every single day this week so it's gone much faster


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats on your blob! The picture looks great. :)


----------



## cheree89

Congrats on the scan!

Sending positive thoughts to those in need.

Feeling simultaneously nauseous and hungry at the same time for almost a week now. I've gained almost 5 pounds...need to slow down. It just seems that all I want are things not good for me. I didn't have cravings at all with my other kiddos and didn't ever gain more than 30 lbs with either pregnancy. I hope I can get a hold of this fast.


----------



## Newbie32

thanks girls! 
I had a terrible time with my GP yesterday after my scan. I wanted to speak to her about getting the Harmony test (in case its not used in all countries its a blood test at 10 weeks which gives you a confirmed yes/no for chromosomal abnormalities on three different trisomys, and can be used in addition to the NT scan for must more concrete results) anyway, because i'm over 35 i was keen to get it just for awareness. Well my doc tried to tell me there is no such test in Australia (there is) and wouldnt give me a referal. So after that, and how she told me if i was to exercise i would miscarry, i think its time i found a new doctor!!! I'm going to try to see a new one on Monday...

Dark star i hope all is ok and its just our sch and nothing more serious with those little beans of yours!

Ali we must have had our scans at about the same time yesterday!

I think its still feeling like it is dragging on, i wish it was 17 weeks not just 7!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lil_Pixie said:


> I feel like it's dragging. Although I haven't counted off every single day this week so it's gone much faster

I was just thinking exactly the same thing about this week, Friday tomorrow! I've been counting the days a little less this week too.

So many pages to catch up on, so I'm so sorry for missing some people out.

Lovely to see some scan photos now, congratulations ladies!

Am thinking of those with concerns, the first trimester is such a scary time.
Really hoping for happy news all around :flower:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Morning all

So glad your scan went well newbie!

Am so tired today - no matter how much I sleep I'm exhausted!! Had some horrid cramping this morning just after I woke up but seems to have gone now. Booked in for my third scan on Tuesday - fingers crossed we can see our bug this time!


----------



## Natasha2605

Beautiful scan pic. What a lovely little blob indeed!

My boobs have been sore yesterday and today, my left one in particular. Not so good when my nearly three year old likes to sit with her hand down my top :( ouch 

My girls are so bonded with the baby in my tummy already. They're already talking about how they are going to sing to it, tickle it, help bathe etc. maci asked if she could kiss my tummy so baby knew she loved him ( they now both want a boy so call it a him lol). It's lovely to see and I can't wait until they are able to feel baby kick.


----------



## Aliop

Newbie32 said:


> thanks girls!
> I had a terrible time with my GP yesterday after my scan. I wanted to speak to her about getting the Harmony test (in case its not used in all countries its a blood test at 10 weeks which gives you a confirmed yes/no for chromosomal abnormalities on three different trisomys, and can be used in addition to the NT scan for must more concrete results) anyway, because i'm over 35 i was keen to get it just for awareness. Well my doc tried to tell me there is no such test in Australia (there is) and wouldnt give me a referal. So after that, and how she told me if i was to exercise i would miscarry, i think its time i found a new doctor!!! I'm going to try to see a new one on Monday...
> 
> Dark star i hope all is ok and its just our sch and nothing more serious with those little beans of yours!
> 
> Ali we must have had our scans at about the same time yesterday!
> 
> I think its still feeling like it is dragging on, i wish it was 17 weeks not just 7!!

I'm in Aust too and seeing my OB next week for the first time and am going to ask to skip the NT and go straight to the harmony test. I just think being over 35 I don't need the airy fairy maybes of the NT test, I need the most accurate test I can have if you know what I mean. We didn't do the NT with the other kids because I've always felt it wasn't a 'certain' enough with the results. I'll let you know what she says on Thursday. My friend had it done in January but she also did the NT testing.


----------



## Aliop

Fingers crossed for you crazy momma for Tuesday! 

We have decided to go ahead and tell my parents on Sunday who have decided to come and visit eeeekkkkk!!! We are going to re-create the announcement we did with our first, I made a cake and wrote 'we are having a baby' on it. Went over brilliantly (my dad got teary and he never cries lol) and ever since then every time I make a cake he says 'I better read the top just in case' so I think it would be cute to re-create that for our last. I have no idea how my mum will react as she has been quite vocal on me not 'needing' another due to all that has gone wrong in previous pregnancies, particularly with my third. Not feeling great about telling her at all.


----------



## cheree89

We've told our families. My dad was really pleased. My mom is worried because of my previous pregnancy challenges too. Dh's family...not sure. I think they reckon that we are too old (his family is not very long lived and it affects how they think about things...my family, on the other hand all live practically forever lol).


----------



## CrazyMumma

We have told DH's family - we were staying with them while we found a rental - we shifted to a new town just after Christmas so had a few weeks where none of the rental agencies were open! I had bad MS - so couldnt really hide it!

DD knows - she had to come to the midwife so we told her - earlier than we had wanted to so shes sworn to secrecy.....although she is 4....so I'm sure you can all imagine just how 'secret' it is...!

We will probably tell my family after the scan on Tuesday....rest of people will be after 12 weeks.

I want to find one of those 'bump ahead' road signs and get a pic of me and DH under it - or take pics of our two girls - SD6 with a sign saying 'oldest', and DD4 with one saying 'youngest' (crossed out) then 'middle'

I can't wait to do the big announcement!


----------



## allforthegirl

I won't be telling my family or dh's family for a long time. I also want to make 100% sure this baby is nice and strong before sharing the news.


----------



## Dark_Star

I told my in-laws already. I have a pretty obvious bump at this point, MIL spotted it right away when I came in to their house, even through a long baggy cardigan.

HCG was 164,000 Wednesday evening :sick: ... any bets as to what it'll be tomorrow?


----------



## cheree89

Dark_Star said:


> I told my in-laws already. I have a pretty obvious bump at this point, MIL spotted it right away when I came in to their house, even through a long baggy cardigan.
> 
> HCG was 164,000 Wednesday evening :sick: ... any bets as to what it'll be tomorrow?

Yikes, not even sure I should venture a guess. It doesn't double when it is that high, right? Maybe 225,000?


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi girls, may I join? I has my scan today to confirm I'm fue October 15th. We heard the heartbeat. So excited and emotional!


----------



## cheree89

Rainstorm said:


> Hi girls, may I join? I has my scan today to confirm I'm fue October 15th. We heard the heartbeat. So excited and emotional!

Congrats!


----------



## Dark_Star

Rainstorm said:


> Hi girls, may I join? I has my scan today to confirm I'm fue October 15th. We heard the heartbeat. So excited and emotional!

Congratulations Rainstorm!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Rainstorm said:


> Hi girls, may I join? I has my scan today to confirm I'm fue October 15th. We heard the heartbeat. So excited and emotional!

Congrats!!


----------



## Dark_Star

For those of you who measured ahead, did you change your ticker? My babies measured 5 days ahead.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Dark_Star said:


> For those of you who measured ahead, did you change your ticker? My babies measured 5 days ahead.

Slightly different - I have my ticker set to my LMP even though I scanned at 5 days earlier. Midwife said we would keep to my LMP dates for now - and I'd rather not be pregnant for longer than I need to!!


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies! My digi went to 2-3 today :yipee: and my ic is as dark as the control line! Spoke to the hospital yesterday and have been given my midwifes name and have to call her next week to get my booking appointment! It's all very exciting and everyday it's starting to feel more and more real! Eeeeek!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dark_Star said:


> I told my in-laws already. I have a pretty obvious bump at this point, MIL spotted it right away when I came in to their house, even through a long baggy cardigan.
> 
> HCG was 164,000 Wednesday evening :sick: ... any bets as to what it'll be tomorrow?

I dunno i'm gunna go with 'a lot' ahhaah :) 

is there a reason you are having you hcg levels tested so regularly? I dont know if it's less common here or not done at all but i have never known anyone to have their hcg done 'in real life' is it a sort of viability test ? or is it because you are having multiples, either way i think it's quite interesting... knowing your levels etc.


----------



## detterose

pink_bow said:


> Detterose congrats! Hunter will be a brilliant big brother. It's mama_to_grace from instagram :)

Omg eep!! How exciting, its so nice to know someone else here. I know so many BnB gals knocked up on Instagram atm. Our babies are so grown up!


----------



## ClaireJ23

We won´t be telling anyone until 12 weeks when we get the results of our Harmony test. Just want to make sure everything is OK before we announce. 

I am tempted to have an early scan, found a place that does an early pregnancy scan in Hampshire for £40.00. www.icanseeyou.co.uk 

Groupon are doing a deal wit a local clinic in Richmond for a £99.00 package which includes an early pregnancy scan and then a 4D gender scan later on also included. As this is really local for us, I am pretty keen to book it. However, we also have a scan book in 3 weeks time so might just wait it out. 

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/dealbank_en_gb/richmond-practice-1/47569330

I´m still feeling nausea off and on and tiredness but other than that all OK. 

Congratulations on all the lovely scan pics.


----------



## Serenjay

vomiting. cyclizine not working... just rang in work sick.. so stressed as they are not happy... so so so stressed and ill


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

We are going to attempt to hold out on telling anyone until 16 weeks. Might seem silly but last time i got really upset with people making gender comments. so if i can just announce the gender at the same time it will save me a whole lot of " i hope this one is a girl" " ohh i bet you want a girl now" "no more grandsons please hahahah" and my personal favourite "better luck next time" yes having a diff gender would be nice but i feel it is other peoples influence that bothered me the most... after the gender scan i just went home and sulked because no one would have been interested in hearing about "another boy" so they can shove it lol


----------



## 3boys

The joys of announcing your 7th. My dad said Oh no you really are a glutton for punishment. Lovely! My mum would of been delighted but she died last July. I really miss telling her. We haven't put mil straight that it wasn't a mc she hasn't asked how we are since so I don't think she deserves to know.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dark_Star said:
 

> For those of you who measured ahead, did you change your ticker? My babies measured 5 days ahead.

My last measured three to four days ahead and my specialist kept my lmp all the way through. In my experience., as I had over 100 u/s in my baby making time that the baby(s) will change their dates depending on who measures them and this early on it can be hard to get the right date, as less than a millimetre can set the date off. So if I were you I'd leave for now unless they say otherwise later around 12 weeks ;)



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> We are going to attempt to hold out on telling anyone until 16 weeks. Might seem silly but last time i got really upset with people making gender comments. so if i can just announce the gender at the same time it will save me a whole lot of " i hope this one is a girl" " ohh i bet you want a girl now" "no more grandsons please hahahah" and my personal favourite "better luck next time" yes having a diff gender would be nice but i feel it is other peoples influence that bothered me the most... after the gender scan i just went home and sulked because no one would have been interested in hearing about "another boy" so they can shove it lol

I'm with you there. I always get the gender comment. Still do when I tell someone they are ALL boys. Then of course they pipe in with you going to try for that girl? :grr:



3boys said:


> The joys of announcing your 7th. My dad said Oh no you really are a glutton for punishment. Lovely! My mum would of been delighted but she died last July. I really miss telling her. We haven't put mil straight that it wasn't a mc she hasn't asked how we are since so I don't think she deserves to know.

I got all sorts of nasty comments last time about having another one. Mainly "you're crazy!" Or "you can't afford that". I really do wish people keep their mouths shut. 

So I will not be telling people for as long as I possibly can. We will see so far so good though as I am not showing yet and I was last time. Or should I say bloating.


----------



## GingerPanda

My doctor's office doesn't change due dates in the beginning unless its of by a week in either direction. I'm measuring 3 days behind at this point (but baby is tucked away, and she had a hard time getting to it), and my due date is the same.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We can only afford to have two kids so this will be our last whatever it is. People always ask me if I'd have another so I could have a girl. Actually, a girl would be nice but I quite like the idea of two boys.


----------



## GingerPanda

My doctor's office has just informed me that they do NOT give 12 week scans.

:saywhat:


----------



## cheree89

Everyone we told asked if we were wanting a girl this time. It's not too annoying yet, but maybe that will change as we get further along. 

GP I won't get a 12 week scan unless I need to do a quad screen genetic test. I think that is the only reason they do them everywhere I've been. I am ok with it since I know that ultrasounds aren't good for baby. I will have a bunch I am sure, but I am going to try to limit them as much as possible.

Oh, and speaking of dates, mine were off when I plugged them into the calculator. GP, can you change me to the 5th? TIA!


----------



## cheree89

Lil_Pixie said:


> We can only afford to have two kids so this will be our last whatever it is. People always ask me if I'd have another so I could have a girl. Actually, a girl would be nice but I quite like the idea of two boys.

2 boys are so much fun! My boys love each other so much. I feel so happy that they have a brother.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My lmp dates would make me the 5th of October, (currently my ticker is set to the 11th) but i know when i get my 12 week scan they will just put me back, So will just leave it for now (long cycles) I ovulate at 20 days plus. 

GP; when are the standard scans then if not at 12 weeks?! Is their not like a set guideline? that hospitals/doctors have to follow based on these ? x


----------



## Dark_Star

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Dark_Star said:
> 
> 
> I told my in-laws already. I have a pretty obvious bump at this point, MIL spotted it right away when I came in to their house, even through a long baggy cardigan.
> 
> HCG was 164,000 Wednesday evening :sick: ... any bets as to what it'll be tomorrow?
> 
> I dunno i'm gunna go with 'a lot' ahhaah :)
> 
> is there a reason you are having you hcg levels tested so regularly? I don&#8217;t know if it's less common here or not done at all but i have never known anyone to have their hcg done 'in real life' is it a sort of viability test ? or is it because you are having multiples, either way i think it's quite interesting... knowing your levels etc.Click to expand...

Yes, hospital recall exams- they want to check if I am miscarring as I have been bleeding red blood.

I am in Canada so the processes may be a bit different.


----------



## cheree89

I've been to 3 different practices in 2 different states and the only standard scan in the US is at 20 weeks. However, it is really common to get an 8 week dating scan too. A 12 weeks scan is only part of the quad screen genetic testing if you are 35+. However, now I think most people are opting for the DNA tests which make the 12 week testing unnecessary.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, from what she was telling me, they normally only do a 20 week scan. She said I wouldn't have even gotten an early scan if I hadn't had two miscarriages previously. But one of my sisters had a congenital heart defect, and I'd really rather find out before 20 weeks if our child is going to need open heart surgery!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I find that interesting that they only routinely offer one scan yet in every other way they seem so much more "hands on"


----------



## cheree89

GingerPanda said:


> Yeah, from what she was telling me, they normally only do a 20 week scan. She said I wouldn't have even gotten an early scan if I hadn't had two miscarriages previously. But one of my sisters had a congenital heart defect, and I'd really rather find out before 20 weeks if our child is going to need open heart surgery!

They might not be able to tell that early?


----------



## ClaireJ23

My MIL describes those (including herself) who have one of each gender as being 'lucky'. One of each is nice, but I don't agree with the idea of being 'unlucky' with same sex kids, I love that I have two little girls and would be equally thrilled with a third girl as I would with a son.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Afternoon ladies :)... Sorry I've been abit AWOL, we went to butlins with the kids as there off school, and it was fab!!! It was also fab to take my mind of all the worrying pregnancy after losses come with. 

Got home and got loads of hospital appointments for midwife, scan at 12+6weeks and also my glucose tolerance test blurghhhhhh lol... And then I get to see my lovely consultant :/

I also got the whole gender annoyance thing when I was having my 3rd (I've got 2 boys)... Everyone assumed that I got pregnant to have a girl!, I got comments like "if ya don't have a girl, you gonna try again?", etc etc I was like WTF to be honest I just wanted a child, I wanted a child that would grow to full term, I wanted a child to add to our lives to love and cherish... I would of quite happily of had another son, so that there could of grown up together, played together, then when older go on holidays, go to pubs, football matches etc..... I had a girl and I absolutely adore her as much as I would of with another son!!!... I'm having my 4th now... And I bet once people know that we're expecting... We will probs get "oh we'll doesn't matter what you have now, as you already got 2 boys and 1 girl!" Or "are you mad?" Haha.... I don't care... We can afford our children financially and with love, whether boy or girl :)


----------



## Serenjay

no 12 week scan? they use that to date us here in UK... 

I have been put in Metoclopramide hoping it stops sickness... spent day sleeping.. had to take day off work.. work not impressed..

AS for the girl boy thing... I have 2 older girls and a 15 yr old son.. I don't mind what I have... but boys are cute x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ooh I love butlins! Which one dud you go to? We went to skegness last summer, and we're going to Bognor Regis in June  

Even if we could financially afford more than two (ethics we can't, we'll be lucky if my wages even cover childcare for two and the cost of me getting to work) I don't think I could mentally manage more than that. I have so much respect for people who have a lot of children and a smile on their face :haha: I just know it would be beyond me.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Rainstorm said:


> Hi girls, may I join? I has my scan today to confirm I'm fue October 15th. We heard the heartbeat. So excited and emotional!

Congrats! Welcome.



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> We are going to attempt to hold out on telling anyone until 16 weeks. Might seem silly but last time i got really upset with people making gender comments. so if i can just announce the gender at the same time it will save me a whole lot of " i hope this one is a girl" " ohh i bet you want a girl now" "no more grandsons please hahahah" and my personal favourite "better luck next time" yes having a diff gender would be nice but i feel it is other peoples influence that bothered me the most... after the gender scan i just went home and sulked because no one would have been interested in hearing about "another boy" so they can shove it lol

This made me laugh so hard. Bahahaha. I'm waiting until April Fools Day to tell anyone who hasn't figured it out by that point. We will see how many people actually believe me. 

I can totally understand about the gender issue. My grandmas on both sides have 6 daughters (my dad's the only boy), my mom has 5 daughters, my older sister has 3 daughters, my younger sister has a daughter, and I already have one step-daughter :dohh:. 

My husband isn't hopeful about a boy, but we want one soooooo bad. Maybe the Chinese Gender Predictor will be correct?!? :blue::blue::blue:

On another note, is anyone else really adverse to taking showers. I mean, of course I take them, but I don't like anything touching my skin right now, and after every shower I feel dry and itchy forever! Even with lotion and cream. Just a random question.


----------



## ClaireJ23

I've said to OH that I'd like to keep the gender reveal until the birth and tbh not too fussed about finding out earlier myself either. 

My salary wouldn't cover childcare for two little ones, let alone three. So I have chosen to be self-employed and work evenings and weekends when DH can look after them when I am out and I look after my children myself during the week days.


----------



## Serenjay

nmpjcp my skin is so dry and itching.. I bathe in oilatum and its easing it and using E45 itch relief cream... ive taken the skin off on my legs at night the itching gets bad.

Would be lovely for you to have a boy then :D

I am not finding out the Gender of this baby until birth.. I find it so exciting!! :D

I have 1 15 yr old left at home then uni at 18.... so I think this one has come along at a great time.. he can get to know him whilst young and not totally miss out by being in uni when this one is born.. I can't afford to have anymore as I need to go back to work but at my age this was always going to be my last.. im shocked I have managed to still stay pregnant.. after so many losses its still surreal.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My family has lots and lots of girls too. Although a few boys have crept in there. My nan had two girls, my mum had three girls, my sisters have 1 girl/4 girls and a boy/2 girls and a boy and my brother(from my dad's first marriage) has four girls and a boy. 

There was a bit of uproar when I got a boy first time :haha: my mum really did only have me and my sister so she could have a boy :dohh: unlucky lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

ClaireJ23 said:


> I've said to OH that I'd like to keep the gender reveal until the birth and tbh not too fussed about finding out earlier myself either.
> 
> My salary wouldn't cover childcare for two little ones, let alone three. So I have chosen to be self-employed and work evenings and weekends when DH can look after them when I am out and I look after my children myself during the week days.

We make more than enough money, and my SD is already 11, so we will only have one child in the house by the time our baby is 7 or 8. However, I doubt I'll have more than this one. Pregnancy really sucks so far, plus my DH is 34 and I'm 27, so he's not to happy about having another one 4 years down the road when he's almost 40. He had his first at 22! 

Also, we want to give our children a stable and fullfilled life and then spend time traveling together.

I'm glad I waited and did all the fun (and dangerous) things in life I wanted to do before getting married and having children. Now I have all of that out of my system and I'm ready for full time parenting.



Lil_Pixie said:


> My family has lots and lots of girls too. Although a few boys have crept in there. My nan had two girls, my mum had three girls, my sisters have 1 girl/4 girls and a boy/2 girls and a boy and my brother(from my dad's first marriage) has four girls and a boy.
> 
> There was a bit of uproar when I got a boy first time :haha: my mum really did only have me and my sister so she could have a boy :dohh: unlucky lol

An uproar. Hahaha.. Actually my cousin had the first boy our family had seen in 10 years about 5 years ago. And yes. The masses went crazy! Everyone was jealous and he's really spoiled. I guess it doesn't matter, but everyone wants what they feel like they can't have.

I will seriously freak though, if it's a boy. I wanted to wait until birth, but my DH doesn't, and he can't keep a secret. We are finding out ASAP.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Seren - I don't know if I can get any E45 itch relief cream in Arkansas, but I'll look for it online. Maybe it will help. My boobs itch really bad as well!


----------



## Neraida

Newbie32 said:


> Hi girls, i need to catch up (on about 10 pages!!!) but all went well with my scan yesterday! My little bean is looking nice and snug in here and has a strong heart beat of 130bpm - was amazing to see! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Here's a little photo of my little blob! I'll go back and catch up on what i've missed!

Congratulations!!! Great news and wonderful Photo ;-)


----------



## Dandi

Gender pressure here too. My family had 5 generations of nothing but girls. For some reason everyone has thought since I was very young that I would be the one to have a boy someday. As soon as my family found out I was pregnant all they could talk about was how they just know it's a boy. I really would be ecstatic with either gender and don't have a preference. It feels like a lot of pressure though when loved ones make comments like that!


----------



## Mrs Mel

After I had my son, the amount of people who said 'you'll want a girl next' or 'try to have a little girl next'.

It's so silly, it just means that people will assume I'm unhappy if I were to have another boy, or that it's not the ideal. When actually, I really don't mind what we have, as long as they are healthy and well and alive. 

I loved the posts a few pages back about taking each day as it comes and being grateful for every day that passes and still being pregnant :) It's a really lovely way of looking at it x


----------



## cdelmar

We would love a boy first. On my inlaws side they have 2 grandsons already and they all wish for a girl of course. My side of the family has a boy and girl (from my siblings) and no one really is stuck on wanting a boy or girl (or they havent mentioned to me). If the girl came first oh well lol, what can we do...it really is a lottery. The comments dont drive me crazy either way...yet!...not sure if they ever will


----------



## 3boys

Try having 5 boys. Everyone presumes I will be disappointed with another boy.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so those that were with me earlier in the thread will understand why I'm so excited. I have had very slow progression on my hpt. 

On Tues I decided to see what my what my test looked like after my u/s (pic #1) then I decided to do another one (#2) and this is the strongest progression. I am dreaming and dancing inside. 

Oh and the progesterone is slowing my bleeding. I seriously could not be happier.


----------



## 3boys

Delighted for you hun x


----------



## Cariad_x

So glad to see you back AFTG, that's fab progression! 

Detterose - hi! It's ollie_and_mummy from IG! Wee surprise pregnancy on this end for sure Haha. 

Hope all ladies are keeping well. I've contracted stomach flu and can barely even keep fluids down :( I'm pretty dehydrated now so looking like I'll need to go to hospital tomorrow as my kidneys are killing me. Just hope our wee bean is ok :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks Cariad :)

I'm crying at the most stupid of things. Not really interested in food but hungry and nauseous at times.


----------



## cheree89

allforthegirl said:


> Ok so those that were with me earlier in the thread will understand why I'm so excited. I have had very slow progression on my hpt.
> 
> On Tues I decided to see what my what my test looked like after my u/s (pic #1) then I decided to do another one (#2) and this is the strongest progression. I am dreaming and dancing inside.
> 
> Oh and the progesterone is slowing my bleeding. I seriously could not be happier.
> 
> View attachment 846095

That is so fantastic!


----------



## Dark_Star

HCG is 235,000 up from 164,000 36 hours ago, so things look ok on my end. Still a fair amount of bleeding and cramping.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dark_Star said:


> HCG is 235,000 up from 164,000 36 hours ago, so things look ok on my end. Still a fair amount of bleeding and cramping.

I'm glad your numbers are good. It sucks your bleeding and cramping. Did they do an u/s to see where the bleeding is coming from?? 

Ps where in Canada are you ;)


----------



## Serenjay

Cariad hope you feel better soon :)

Dark star thats great news, lets hope the bleeding stops soon


----------



## geordiemoo

cheree89 said:


> Congrats on the scan!
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to those in need.
> 
> Feeling simultaneously nauseous and hungry at the same time for almost a week now. I've gained almost 5 pounds...need to slow down. It just seems that all I want are things not good for me. I didn't have cravings at all with my other kiddos and didn't ever gain more than 30 lbs with either pregnancy. I hope I can get a hold of this fast.

Me too, although I've only gained 3lb lol. I'll be the size of the house by the end.


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi girls, I'm wondering, for those of you who have two LOs already, how much harder does it get after the second one comes? Funny thing is I already have an October baby! I'm gonna have to celebrate both birthdays together lol


----------



## Dark_Star

Allforthegirl : They did not unfortunately. This hospital is the only one in my area and it is so busy that they wont devote ultrasound resources to a situation that will resolve itself one way or the other. 

I am currently in Northern Alberta but home is Vancouver BC!


----------



## allforthegirl

Rainstorm said:


> Hi girls, I'm wondering, for those of you who have two LOs already, how much harder does it get after the second one comes? Funny thing is I already have an October baby! I'm gonna have to celebrate both birthdays together lol

Me personally found it pretty tough but they were close together, and I did not have family support and my dh at the time worked long hours. Third fourth and fifth was so much easier in my mind. 

I too also already have two in October so I guess I now will have three. We did when they were younger do just one party but my one is 11 so he wants his own. It makes a busy October:thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Dark_Star said:


> Allforthegirl : They did not unfortunately. This hospital is the only one in my area and it is so busy that they wont devote ultrasound resources to a situation that will resolve itself one way or the other.
> 
> I am currently in Northern Alberta but home is Vancouver BC!

Oh ok I'm in Saskatchewan. That they won't scan you. I pray the bleeding stops soon. It is just so stressful. Vancouver is so beautiful. 

I lived in the NWT and travelled through N AB a lot. So do you have to travel to Grand Prairie or Edmonton to give birth??


----------



## Dark_Star

Nope, I will be giving birth in Fort McMurray, but babies may be flown to the childrens hospital in Edmonton if they are very early.


----------



## Dark_Star

geordiemoo said:


> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the scan!
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to those in need.
> 
> Feeling simultaneously nauseous and hungry at the same time for almost a week now. I've gained almost 5 pounds...need to slow down. It just seems that all I want are things not good for me. I didn't have cravings at all with my other kiddos and didn't ever gain more than 30 lbs with either pregnancy. I hope I can get a hold of this fast.
> 
> Me too, although I've only gained 3lb lol. I'll be the size of the house by the end.Click to expand...

I've gained 8! LOL
But doc says I need to gain at least 50 so I guess I'm right on track.


----------



## Rainstorm

allforthegirl said:


> Rainstorm said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I'm wondering, for those of you who have two LOs already, how much harder does it get after the second one comes? Funny thing is I already have an October baby! I'm gonna have to celebrate both birthdays together lol
> 
> Me personally found it pretty tough but they were close together, and I did not have family support and my dh at the time worked long hours. Third fourth and fifth was so much easier in my mind.
> 
> I too also already have two in October so I guess I now will have three. We did when they were younger do just one party but my one is 11 so he wants his own. It makes a busy October:thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow! Here I am worrying about two and you have successfully raised five! Good for you!It must be great having so many, I'd love to have more, but I guess we will keep it at two cos we both work. I do have the advantage of having family available to babysit, but it does get complicated at times.


----------



## Dark_Star

Allforthegirl - Beautiful strong test! No doubts about that one!


----------



## Aliop

Lots to catch up on! Great news with all the happy and developing babies <3 

On the whole gender thing, we had a boy followed by a girl and everyone was 'woohoo!' Whereas honestly it made no difference to me at all, she spent a lot of her babyhood in her brothers blue suits and just felt like a baby! When we announced we were having a third most people assumed it was an accident as we already had one of each so why would we want anymore :dohh: people can be so dumb! I am secretly hoping for another boy this time as I really love having my one little girl to do special girly things with shhhhh! Lol be thrilled with either though of course!

My first two are born exactly 23.5months apart, it was an adjustment but compared to my first (severe silent reflux) she was absolute breeze! I am a big fan of a routine and that probably helped a lot too as my husband is often away and we have no family at all to help out so it was just me and them and I need routine lol raising children is such a tough gig you've got to find what works! I am probably 'lucky' though as my kids take to a nice routine beautifully, I can't handle crying and get really stressy so I'm glad it worked out. Fingers crossed no. 4 is cruisy! 

Can't remember what else was said!


----------



## GingerPanda

My mother really wants me to have a girl. She has four grandsons and only one granddaughter who is about to turn 15. So she really wants another baby girl in the family.

I will be happy with any healthy baby, but would probably choose a boy if I got to pick!


----------



## cdelmar

Allforthegirl, those tests look beautiful!

Aliop so your pregnancy with your lil girl was a breeze! I know a few family members and friends that got so sick with their girls, anyone else had a breezy pregnancy with a girl?


----------



## apreslaube

I got my 48 hour hcg test results back. I'm at 70k down from 74k. :(


----------



## 3boys

apreslaube said:


> I got my 48 hour hcg test results back. I'm at 70k down from 74k. :(

Did they say anything to you?


----------



## Dark_Star

apreslaube said:


> I got my 48 hour hcg test results back. I'm at 70k down from 74k. :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Serenjay

apreslaube said:


> I got my 48 hour hcg test results back. I'm at 70k down from 74k. :(


Oh hun :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

There was only 12 months between my first 2 kids so for me it was quite an easy adjustment as I never left baby stage. 3 year gap between 2nd and 3 rd 18 months between 3rd and 4th 5th 6th and hopefully 7 th there is 22 months in the difference and it's so easy now they just slot right in.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Rainstorm said:


> Hi girls, I'm wondering, for those of you who have two LOs already, how much harder does it get after the second one comes? Funny thing is I already have an October baby! I'm gonna have to celebrate both birthdays together lol

I found the second one was a breeze :thumbup: there is 2years and 10months between 1st and 2nd. We already had a set routine with my 1st so when number 2 came along he slotted right in, he slept all night from 7weeks old :happydance: so that probs a huge part why everything seemed great.

There's quite a big gap between 2nd and 3rd (6 years!!!) so that was kind of strange starting all over again, took a while to get use to nappy changes and remembering I had a pram to push everywhere and realising I had to use lifts every time i went shopping :dohh:

Between 3rd and 4th there will be 2years and 5months, so I'm still in the whole swing of things :)... I say routine is key with more than one :) x

P.s my oldest birthday is 1st October and I'm due 8-10th, but I'll end up going 38-39weeks as I need a c-section :dohh:


----------



## apreslaube

The nurse seemed to find it weird that the doctor hadn't called me. And then she said that I might just be leveling out. She asked me if I'm bleeding or anything which I'm not, the brown discharge stopped and I still think it's a bladder thing. No cramping. I have our first prenatal scheduled for next Friday so she said to just keep that and call if anything changes. I know you level out at like 12 weeks but when I took that I was only 7 1/2. I'm so sad.


----------



## Dark_Star

It's not the end yet, Don't lose all hope. Keep yourself fed and hydrated and get lots of rest.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lil_Pixie said:


> Ooh I love butlins! Which one dud you go to? We went to skegness last summer, and we're going to Bognor Regis in June
> 
> Even if we could financially afford more than two (ethics we can't, we'll be lucky if my wages even cover childcare for two and the cost of me getting to work) I don't think I could mentally manage more than that. I have so much respect for people who have a lot of children and a smile on their face :haha: I just know it would be beyond me.

We went to Skegness :) we love it there... We've been to Bognor one, but it's about 7-8hour drive for us and it was horrendous when we went with just our oldest 2 now we have 3 I just couldn't imagine travelling all that way, even Skegness took us 3hours :nope: the journey home was horrific, stuck behind a tractor for miles and milessssss lol

I never imagined myself as a big family, but im a lonely child and my other half has 3 very older brothers (shortest gap 15years) so he kind of grew up on his own... 

Financially we are lucky, my other half is self employed and I'm a stay at home mummy, so we don't have to pay child care costs. If we did, we would certainly struggle


----------



## cheree89

Rainstorm said:


> Hi girls, I'm wondering, for those of you who have two LOs already, how much harder does it get after the second one comes? Funny thing is I already have an October baby! I'm gonna have to celebrate both birthdays together lol

I felt like ds2 fit into our routine really quickly, which probably means that #3 will be hard for us LOL.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Dark_Star said:


> For those of you who measured ahead, did you change your ticker? My babies measured 5 days ahead.

With my 1st born, I had about 4 different dates from the beginning.

At first he was 5th October, then 30th September, then 3rd of October and on the last scan he measured big so there brought me forward to the 23rd of September...

Low and behold he was 8 days overdue and born on the 1st of October :)... 

With my daughter I knew what date I ovulated and when I had the scan, I told the scanning lady my ovulation date and she said yup baby is spot on with your dates :happydance: I felt dead chuffed, I kept that due date right throughout, even though by 21weeks she was slightly bigger by a few days ahead... I knew I was right, so stuck with it :)

Me personally if you know when you ovulated stick with that, dates on scans can be wayyyy out, a smidgen of a millimetre can make a huge difference to a date x


----------



## cheree89

apreslaube said:


> The nurse seemed to find it weird that the doctor hadn't called me. And then she said that I might just be leveling out. She asked me if I'm bleeding or anything which I'm not, the brown discharge stopped and I still think it's a bladder thing. No cramping. I have our first prenatal scheduled for next Friday so she said to just keep that and call if anything changes. I know you level out at like 12 weeks but when I took that I was only 7 1/2. I'm so sad.


I am hoping so hard for you that you are just leveling a bit early!


----------



## Serenjay

Im so glad I am not having my blood counted.. its so stressful.. 

Keeping a positive mind for you xx


----------



## CrazyMumma

*apreslaube* - hugs hun :hugs:

Am I the only one NOT gaining weight?! I have lost 5kg/11lbs! Guess that is what happens when you have horrid MS/constantly queasy and no appetite!


----------



## Dark_Star

I don't even know how I'm not sick as a dog with an HCG of 235,000. I haven't even gotten sick once.


----------



## Serenjay

I have lost weight off my frame but my tum is swollen from bloat/constipation.


----------



## Aliop

Aprèslaube, hoping for the best :hugs:

Meant to say earlier re the scans, here in Aus as a public patient I'm pretty sure you are only entitled to the 20 week scan and a NT if you chose to have it done is an extra one. We go private and I have a scan each time I see my OB so I will be having another next Thursday &#128515; 

I've gained about a kilo and feel awful for it, so bloated and gross!


----------



## MrsSmith54

I'm praying I'm as lucky as you still haven't seen my baby yet it's driving me crazy turned seven weeks today and not hcg have started to slow it went from 9085 to 26000 in 8 days my doctor wanted the numbers to be in the high 30,000 :( still hoping next Thursday baby will be in there with a strong heart beat


----------



## Dark_Star

MrsSmith54 said:


> I'm praying I'm as lucky as you still haven't seen my baby yet it's driving me crazy turned seven weeks today and not hcg have started to slow it went from 9085 to 26000 in 8 days my doctor wanted the numbers to be in the high 30,000 :( still hoping next Thursday baby will be in there with a strong heart beat

Take it day by day Mrs Smith, the vast majority of all clinically tested pregnancies end with healthy babies. Fingers crossed for your scan next week!


----------



## allforthegirl

MrsSmith54 said:


> I'm praying I'm as lucky as you still haven't seen my baby yet it's driving me crazy turned seven weeks today and not hcg have started to slow it went from 9085 to 26000 in 8 days my doctor wanted the numbers to be in the high 30,000 :( still hoping next Thursday baby will be in there with a strong heart beat

Wow that good strong numbers. At 6 weeks last time I was about 6000-7000. So I think yours are awesome!!


----------



## detterose

Cariad_x said:


> So glad to see you back AFTG, that's fab progression!
> 
> Detterose - hi! It's ollie_and_mummy from IG! Wee surprise pregnancy on this end for sure Haha.
> 
> Hope all ladies are keeping well. I've contracted stomach flu and can barely even keep fluids down :( I'm pretty dehydrated now so looking like I'll need to go to hospital tomorrow as my kidneys are killing me. Just hope our wee bean is ok :(

Oh wow, we are all on October haha! How exciting. Our bean was very much planned after 3 mc's since Hunter so I am praying hard that there is a nice strong heartbeat at my ultrasound on Friday. Just a week to go!! Sorry to hear you arent well :( I've been sick also. Its awful when you are pregnant and have a toddler to look after :(


----------



## Cariad_x

Ah, I hope this is a sticky one for you! Good luck! X

I started bleading this morning, a mix of red and brown blood. Not a lot but it's there. We don't know if it's to do with my kidneys down to me being so dehydrated. Dr's at 12:15. Keep everything crossed for me please :( x


----------



## 3boys

apreslaube said:


> The nurse seemed to find it weird that the doctor hadn't called me. And then she said that I might just be leveling out. She asked me if I'm bleeding or anything which I'm not, the brown discharge stopped and I still think it's a bladder thing. No cramping. I have our first prenatal scheduled for next Friday so she said to just keep that and call if anything changes. I know you level out at like 12 weeks but when I took that I was only 7 1/2. I'm so sad.

You can start leveling out at 8 so it's not over yet x


----------



## Serenjay

Cariad hope all is ok xx

To everyone else counting numbers I would try not to worry, I read time and time again about not having the numbers expected but go on to have healthy babies.. x


----------



## pink_bow

Cariad fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I hope everyone is well and well wishes to all those going through a bit of a stressful period. :hugs: 

AFM I think my milk is starting to slow right down. He is still swallowing at the begining but he is spending more time dry nursing either for comfort or trying to increase my milk. I'm hoping I don't have too much trouble weaning him. I'm not up for tandem nursing at all. :nope:


----------



## GingerPanda

MrsSmith54 said:


> I'm praying I'm as lucky as you still haven't seen my baby yet it's driving me crazy turned seven weeks today and not hcg have started to slow it went from 9085 to 26000 in 8 days my doctor wanted the numbers to be in the high 30,000 :( still hoping next Thursday baby will be in there with a strong heart beat

It's pretty normal for doubling to slow down after your hCG hits 2000. I think that's a great increase, and I wouldn't worry.





Cariad_x said:


> Ah, I hope this is a sticky one for you! Good luck! X
> 
> I started bleading this morning, a mix of red and brown blood. Not a lot but it's there. We don't know if it's to do with my kidneys down to me being so dehydrated. Dr's at 12:15. Keep everything crossed for me please :( x

Good luck! Fingers are crossed!


----------



## apreslaube

I Had my first vomiting last night. Thank god for my husband. It was horrible. Tmi, but I was literally having diarrhea at the exact same time so when I threw up I threw up on the floor. It was midnight. Husband had me lay down and he cleaned it all up. I don't know if that was food or pregnancy related.


----------



## Dark_Star

Oh no, either way I hope you feel better!
Hopefully it was morning sickness showing up late and furiously!


----------



## Rainstorm

apreslaube said:


> I Had my first vomiting last night. Thank god for my husband. It was horrible. Tmi, but I was literally having diarrhea at the exact same time so when I threw up I threw up on the floor. It was midnight. Husband had me lay down and he cleaned it all up. I don't know if that was food or pregnancy related.

Hope you're feeling better... I know how it feels. I'm having the worst ms, or rather "all day sickness" and have vomited twice so far. :sick:


----------



## detterose

Cariad_x said:


> Ah, I hope this is a sticky one for you! Good luck! X
> 
> I started bleading this morning, a mix of red and brown blood. Not a lot but it's there. We don't know if it's to do with my kidneys down to me being so dehydrated. Dr's at 12:15. Keep everything crossed for me please :( x

Oh no :( Thinking of you xx


----------



## Dark_Star

I am gaining weight fast with the bedrest and these twins... none of my pants fit right anymore. But I don't want to buy maternity clothes because I don't want to jinx things. It's upsetting how gross I feel when I wear anything but pajamas. Dresses are not an option, it was -30 c this morning.


----------



## 3boys

Oh wow that's cold


----------



## Aliop

allforthegirl said:


> I hope everyone is well and well wishes to all those going through a bit of a stressful period. :hugs:
> 
> AFM I think my milk is starting to slow right down. He is still swallowing at the begining but he is spending more time dry nursing either for comfort or trying to increase my milk. I'm hoping I don't have too much trouble weaning him. I'm not up for tandem nursing at all. :nope:

I'm trying to wean my mumma milk obsessed two year old gently right now, I think my milk has decreased a lot but with dropping his before bed feed I'm so full and sore it keeps me awake so I expressed the bare minimum last night before bed and still lots of pain by this morning so maybe my milk hasn't dropped so much?? I also do not want to tandem feed. I hope you can wean your boy easily.

Cariad, hope all is well xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Aliop my guy is tiny. In less 5th percentile for height and weight. Just moving into 9 month clothing. But he has been nursing 5-8 times a day and 4-5 a night still. So I'm just trying to feed him something else instead which isn't working overly well as he is cutting teeth.


----------



## cheree89

My ds2 is still nursing with no signs of letting up. I am tired of the night nursing too. I'd love to get an uninterrupted night's sleep. Can you imagine? My ds1 didn't sleep through the night until 2 though...2.5 months to go. I wouldn't mind tandem nursing, but I am sure my mw will encourage me to wean due to my pprom and ptl issues. I'd like to make it until he is 2 though.


----------



## Dark_Star

You could always wean for a few months then take on tandem when your milk comes in with the new baby.


----------



## Dark_Star

TMI question for those who have nursed: I have super sensitive nipples, in fact I don't even like them to be touched on the bedroom until I am very "warmed up" or I get over stimulated and almost in pain. Do the nips toughen up a lot while nursing?


----------



## Serenjay

Girls.. I have felt so ill all day.. its 1am and I just suddenly CRAVED for baileys irish cream.. I couldnt get it out of my head.. so I remembered I had one in the fridge from Christmas and I just poured half a measure over ice and I am sipping the tiniest amount and OMG!!!! its AMAZING its like the best thing I have tasted..ever,, it is only a tiny amount with ice but the ice tastes so lovey..mmmmmmmmmm

Oh and peanut butter and strawberry jam sarnies


----------



## Dark_Star

I know the feeling, I have been craving an ice cold hard apple cider. I had a sip of fiance's the other day and it was heaven!


----------



## Serenjay

I was making noises whilst drinking it and eating the sandwiches.. my son walked in the kitchen and said are you drunk?? No!!! im enjoying this... its so delicious.. he looked at me odd and went back to his pc... hahaha


----------



## heidi87814

Hi ladies, I finally had my first doctor's appointment this week. (What a nightmare it was to try and book it too because there's a huge national holiday here right now - the lunar new year.) Everything's looking normal and I did get to hear the heartbeat. The only thing I was kind of bummed out about was that hubbie wasn't there. He's away for work this week so I had to go alone. 

My official due date is October 1st - less than a week after DD's first birthday. This should be an adventure.

I can see a few of you were talking about nursing and I was going to ask to see if any of you had any suggestions or experience with this. Obviously I'm still nursing DD and my doctor said I have to start eating a lot more now that I'm pregnant and breastfeeding. But I feel so sick these days. I can barely find anything that doesn't make me want to vomit let alone increasing my eating habits.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Hope87

Hello ladies! After months of TTC #1, I finally received a BFP! 

Two weeks ago I had a "scare" with some spotting and long ER visit. It was quite nerve-wracking experience, but everything is a-okay! We saw our little bean's heart beating and everything looked great. If we go by my LMP, I'm approximately 7w6d along (Oct 6 due date), but based on the gestational age of our baby, I'm 8w1d (Oct 3 due date). A small variance of 3 days.

So far this has been a great pregnancy. I'm not experiencing sever morning sickness, thank goodness. Weeks 6 and 7 were pretty bad... I didn't want ANY food, I felt sick and tired. Now, my nausea has eased-up and my appetite is coming back (although, I'm still picky). I've had a few good days in a row! Of course, you can start thinking the worse when there is a noticeable and sudden absence of symptoms. But, I'm remaining very positive! I'm 27 with a healthy U/S with a heartbeat, I think all will be well! 

Can't wait to follow each of your journies and share stories with you all!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Hope! You've been added!


----------



## Dark_Star

Congratulations Hope!


----------



## Dark_Star

Thread mod- my due date has been estimated at October 8, could you please add it?


----------



## GingerPanda

Done! :D


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nothing new here; my lmp puts me at technically 8 weeks pregnant today. So increasingly annoyed with my gp surgery, i really don't think they are going to get in touch for weeks yet! ar well.


----------



## Dark_Star

Thank you!
If all goes well I will likely birth in September, but I'd rather stick with you ladies as we will be passing the same milestones together.


----------



## Natasha2605

Welcome Hope :)


----------



## Rainstorm

I'm still nursing to sleep too. We tried getting him to sleep on his own but it takes hours, he needs to be exhausted or else he plays in his crib, so I keep nursing him to sleep (and during night wakes) for the time being... but it will have to stop eventually. Those of you in the same boat, any ideas on how to stop?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't have any good advice I'm afraid. Xander woke around every hour to feed and had to be fed to sleep until after his first birthday when we effectively cut him off
He still got his bedtime feed but then he went into his cot to go to sleep on his own. I've got to be totally honest, it was brutal. We changed the goalposts on him and it was very upsetting. But in less than a week he was going to bed singing and giggling and sleeping through probably 7-6. 

We stuck with that for probably another 5 or six month but I developed an aversion to breastfeeding during my last pregnancy. I persevered but after I miscarried I didn't have it in me any more so I weaned him. 

The one thing I'll change with this baby is I'll definitely definitely put it down to sleep awake from day one.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Yikes miss a day and there is heaps to catch up on!!

*DarkStar* - I had really sensitive nipples and at first TBH breastfeeding Miss4 sucked. Lanolin was my friend! After about a week though they did toughen up and I breastfed for 5 months no trouble. Id day itl be about the same this time - they are so sensitive already!!! Drinking lots of water helps, if you get dehydrated then your nipples are more likely to crack.

*Hope* - congrats & welcome!

AFM - scan tomorrow!!! I can't wait and am holding out for a more positive experience this time. My last two scans left me in tears - first I was scanned by this lady who could barely speak English at 5 weeks - all she said was "No baby, you have cysts"!!! Then I was told was probably ectopic - scanned again 2 weeks later - saw gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole - told was a MMC! But HCG levels have been rising well the whole time and I have had no bleeding so fingers crossed baby is just starting out a bit slower. So fingers crossed tomorrow we will finally see our baby!


----------



## Dark_Star

Fingers crossed for you CrazyMumma, I have read so many stories on this forum about babies showing up late on scans and going on to be healthy pregnancies. Remember when they say that most pregnancies look like something at a certain stage, that is a median. There's always outliers to that data that are still healthy babies, but were slower to get hooked up to the uterus.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Dark_Star said:


> Fingers crossed for you CrazyMumma, I have read so many stories on this forum about babies showing up late on scans and going on to be healthy pregnancies. Remember when they say that most pregnancies look like something at a certain stage, that is a median. There's always outliers to that data that are still healthy babies, but were slower to get hooked up to the uterus.

Thanks hun. Its hard having had two previous losses though - I want to be full of hope and thinking the best but there is always that fear of going through it all again


----------



## Dark_Star

Trust me, I know that feeling well :hugs:


----------



## cheree89

Best of luck to you crazymumma. I hope to hear that you had a wonderful scan.

Darkstar..I didn't have the same problem before nursing my boys, but I think nursing is challenging for everyone in the beginning. It gets much easier as you go though. By 3 months or so, it is a breeze (for many people, but not all).

I've never figured out how to put my kids to bed without nursing. I am sure my sleep deprived state will prevent me from doing anything different with number 3 lol.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My daughter did the exact same... She use to sleep all night when a few months old, then gradually got worse, till the point of about 10months old she nursed during the night every hour!!! We got ourselves in a rut of me feeding her to sleep and then putting her down, so when she woke again after she realised I put her down the process started again :dohh: one day I just said enough was enough... I bought some MAM bottles and gave her milk in it, that was the first time she took a bottle.

At bedtime I kept to a strict routine, upto bed bottle of milk, stories... Night light on and I would kiss her goodnight and walk out. The 1st 4 nights were horrendous!!! She screamed the house down and I felt horrible. But I know her cries and isn't because she hurt herself, or she was hungry... She was just shouting at me for leaving her and not nursing to sleep. 

After those 4 nights, she was a gem... Since then, she goes to bed with her bottle of milk, she's wide awake, we read stories and she falls asleep herself... :)

It took about 2 days for my milk to disappear, I just left them we'll alone, didn't touch, didn't express. Just tried to forget about them :)


As for in the beginning... The 3rd day was the worst for me!!! My milk came in well and truly and I was sooo engorged that my little one couldnt get a good mouthful, so she nursed on the very very end ***ouch*** so then my nips were cracked and bleeding. I went to boots as soon as it opened and bought lansinoh lanolin!! That stuff is worth it's weight in gold!... I found it a breeze, but found it impossible when I tried with second son..

I'm hoping to feed number 4 myself again as it's sooo easy and cost effective :haha:


----------



## cheree89

With my oldest, I had to stop nursing to sleep because my pregnancy dried up my supply. He loved being read to, so we read several stories in bed with him each night to get him to sleep. That worked great. He still loves his bedtime story and then will just roll over and go to sleep. My ds2 doesn't really like traditional story books though, so not sure it will work for him. He is kind of picky. Ds1, on the other hand, had all the words to the cat in the hat and the giving tree memorized by about 21 months old lol.


----------



## KrazyMomma

Every day feels so long. I have no bad symptoms, bleeding or cramps. Still anxious to do my first scan and make sure all is good. As per LMP, due date is Oct 12th


----------



## Natasha2605

I've had a few sharp pains in my pelvis area which make me wince. Just started in the last hour. Don't know if I should be worried or not :( also have a bit of a sore tummy. can't remember what is and isn't normal.


----------



## Serenjay

When is your 1st scan Krazymamma? congratulations x

Natasha maybe it is ligament pain? or constipation.. I find that constipation can be very painful, as you are not bleeding I would say it is possibly that? FX x


----------



## Natasha2605

Serenjay said:


> When is your 1st scan Krazymamma? congratulations x
> 
> Natasha maybe it is ligament pain? or constipation.. I find that constipation can be very painful, as you are not bleeding I would say it is possibly that? FX x

Maybe. Could definitely be either. Tmi but I havent done a proper poo at least since yesterday that I remember. I'm pretty sure it's probably nothing to worry about. But we still worry Eh!


----------



## Serenjay

I also find trapped gas makes me squeal.. I was going for sometimes 7 days no BM... now Im around every 3/4 days I have constipation and gas wind.. its horrible. and I think its adding to my MS x


----------



## CrazyMumma

KrazyMomma said:


> Every day feels so long. I have no bad symptoms, bleeding or cramps. Still anxious to do my first scan and make sure all is good. As per LMP, due date is Oct 12th

Congrats! love your user name :winkwink:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

It's sleeting and showing and only 30 degrees. I think they are going to cancel my first appt which is tomorrow morning. I'm so upset. :( I hate February.


----------



## tallybee

nmpjcp2015 said:


> It's sleeting and showing and only 30 degrees. I think they are going to cancel my first appt which is tomorrow morning. I'm so upset. :( I hate February.

Oh no :-( I hope it's not cancelled hun x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Thanks tally. I meant sleeting and snowing. It's 30 degrees Farenheit. Sorry for the typos.


----------



## MrsSmith54

Thanks for the support lady's sorry I'm not on here as often. as busy as my doctors and work have me these days feel like pulling teeth scary and feel so slow....... :hugs:


----------



## Serenjay

Just quickly popping in to say scan went well.. baba measuring 8+3 and strong. next scan at 12 weeks..

I on the other hand I am really ill, they said I need to sip tiny amounts every 10 mins and nibble tiny amounts every 30 mins and if I get worse to ring my gp as I will need to go in... can't keep nothing down. im going to sleep now.. my day off vomiting and sleeping..I will have to book this week off sick xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well I had a strange night lastnight lol... I didn't know where I wanted to be or what I needed... I felt like I was gonna pile so ran to the toilet and nothing... Just a lot of dry heaving :( never been this bad before With what there call morning sickness... So got back into bed and somehow managed to fall asleep when my partner woke me up to tell me my boob was leaking!!!??? WTF I've never had this before ever! I stopped nursing my daughter 14 months ago? Anyone else had this? X


----------



## GingerPanda

I just found baby's heartbeat on my new doppler! Weirdly, I found two fast heartbeats, one on either side of my uterus. Both way faster than my own heartbeat. We only saw one baby on the scan, but they were tucked waaaay off to one side of my uterus.


----------



## allforthegirl

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well I had a strange night lastnight lol... I didn't know where I wanted to be or what I needed... I felt like I was gonna pile so ran to the toilet and nothing... Just a lot of dry heaving :( never been this bad before With what there call morning sickness... So got back into bed and somehow managed to fall asleep when my partner woke me up to tell me my boob was leaking!!!??? WTF I've never had this before ever! I stopped nursing my daughter 14 months ago? Anyone else had this? X

I have heard of this before. Unfortunately it's normal, some leak more than others. 



GingerPanda said:


> I just found baby's heartbeat on my new doppler! Weirdly, I found two fast heartbeats, one on either side of my uterus. Both way faster than my own heartbeat. We only saw one baby on the scan, but they were tucked waaaay off to one side of my uterus.

Oooh that's interesting. Won't that be neat!!


----------



## cheree89

Serenjay said:


> Just quickly popping in to say scan went well.. baba measuring 8+3 and strong. next scan at 12 weeks..
> 
> I on the other hand I am really ill, they said I need to sip tiny amounts every 10 mins and nibble tiny amounts every 30 mins and if I get worse to ring my gp as I will need to go in... can't keep nothing down. im going to sleep now.. my day off vomiting and sleeping..I will have to book this week off sick xx

Glad you had a nice scan...I hope you start feeling better soon!



GingerPanda said:


> I just found baby's heartbeat on my new doppler! Weirdly, I found two fast heartbeats, one on either side of my uterus. Both way faster than my own heartbeat. We only saw one baby on the scan, but they were tucked waaaay off to one side of my uterus.

Wow...that is early! I need to find my doppler. It is packed away somewhere.


----------



## tallybee

MrsSmith54 said:


> Thanks for the support lady's sorry I'm not on here as often. as busy as my doctors and work have me these days feel like pulling teeth scary and feel so slow....... :hugs:

:hugs:


Serenjay said:


> Just quickly popping in to say scan went well.. baba measuring 8+3 and strong. next scan at 12 weeks..
> 
> I on the other hand I am really ill, they said I need to sip tiny amounts every 10 mins and nibble tiny amounts every 30 mins and if I get worse to ring my gp as I will need to go in... can't keep nothing down. im going to sleep now.. my day off vomiting and sleeping..I will have to book this week off sick xx

Glad to hear scan was all good!! Sorry you're so ill though. I hope it eases for you soon. It's miserable :flower:


Babee_Bugs said:


> Well I had a strange night lastnight lol... I didn't know where I wanted to be or what I needed... I felt like I was gonna pile so ran to the toilet and nothing... Just a lot of dry heaving :( never been this bad before With what there call morning sickness... So got back into bed and somehow managed to fall asleep when my partner woke me up to tell me my boob was leaking!!!??? WTF I've never had this before ever! I stopped nursing my daughter 14 months ago? Anyone else had this? X

I imagine this is pretty normal, mine randomly leaked for some time after stopping bf before. I keep dreaming they are now but they're not lol. Had a bit of dry heaving recently too but only actually vomited a couple of times so far.


GingerPanda said:


> I just found baby's heartbeat on my new doppler! Weirdly, I found two fast heartbeats, one on either side of my uterus. Both way faster than my own heartbeat. We only saw one baby on the scan, but they were tucked waaaay off to one side of my uterus.

:wohoo: that's interesting! !!

Afm - we just got home after something like 28 hours travelling and waiting at airports! It feels weird! 

Thailand was awesome and I managed to eat lots of gorgeous local food and not be sick lol! We swam in the sea, rode an elephant, my daughter swam with dolphins at a park place!!! It was amazing. 

We managed to keep the pregnancy under wraps too. Being there with my dad step mum brother and his gf made it quite hard but keeping to waiting til after 1st scan at 12+3. Bit scared of what my dad's reaction will be tbh he has been horribly rude about my being a mum 8 the past. I know he means we'll in his way but he can have a very funny way of showing it iykwim. 

I hope everyone is ok. Looking forward to being back in the chat here!


----------



## GingerPanda

8w2d. There are plenty of ladies in their 8th week finding the heartbeats on dopplers. Mine's a 3mhz Sonoline B. Got it brand new for $55 with free shipping! :thumbup:

The nurse at the doctor's office said if they didn't see two babies on the ultrasound, then I'm not having twins. But it's really weird to get the heartbeats so far apart...


----------



## Flibberty87

So it's confirmed, I've lost my owl :'(

I don't think I can do this anymore. It's so hard on me physically and emotionally.


----------



## MrsSmith54

Glad to see so many good updates congrats lady's I have to say today is an awesome day for me since I'm sick to my stomach and it's hard to keep food down and the nausea away. My breast are on fire on and off while I try to get my job done but these are all good signs so I couldn't be happier to be sick. More blood work tomorrow and then dating scan thursdays . :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Flibberty87, I'm so sorry, honey. :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Huge hugs Flibberty. So sorry xx

I can't keep up with this thread! I really need to ring and book in with the midwife! I keep forgetting. ..


----------



## tallybee

Massive :hugs: flibberty xxxx


----------



## tallybee

Perhaps I spoke too soon about not being sick. Feeling rough as hell now lol.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm so sorry flibberty :hugs: life is so unfair sometimes :-(


----------



## Flibberty87

Thanks ladies. My mother is on a mission to get us a round of ivf as that our best shot at a successful pregnancy. 

If any of you lovely lot have any ideas for fundraising, give me a shout. I set up a gofundme page months ago but so far nobody has donated anything.

Unfortunately we can't have it funded by the NHS because DF has a daughter and apparently having her sleep over one night a week is plenty for me to feel like a mother.

The universe keeps crapping on me lately. I need some good karma!


----------



## GingerPanda

I would post your GoFundMe on Facebook and any other social media you might be on.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It's such a postcode lottery. My bil was approved for if even though his wife already has 5 kids. They didn't get it in the end but they were allowed it. In the same area a friend and her husband with no children can't have if because she was 38. It's such a heartless system.


----------



## Natasha2605

So so sorry flibberty xx


----------



## Flibberty87

GingerPanda - I tried that. It took a lot for me to do that as a lot of people don't know the troubles we've been through.

Lil_pixie - I know exactly what you mean. 2 of my friends have had children with exes then had ivf with their new partner. And those are children that live with them 24/7. Apparently even if you adopt it makes you ineligible for funding.

All the doctors keep saying is oooh age is on your side, you have years yet. I'll be 28 soon. I know I'm not old by any means but it's taken me 20 months to get pregnant after my last mc. If that happens again I'm going to be 30. Then what if I want another child and that takes me another 5/6 years.

I'm seriously considering going on the pill and adopting. We get married in August so after that we'll consider it. its a long process apparently and it's hard to get a child that's under 5


----------



## 3boys

Flibertty I'm so so sorry. I hope you get your dream soon x


----------



## Cariad_x

You'll need to remove me. We lost our bean last night :( absolutely devastated.


----------



## Serenjay

Sorry to hear that Flib :(

Aww Cariad I am so sorry sweetheart xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Cariad, I'm sorry to hear this. :hugs:

So sad for all the losses. :cry:


----------



## Dark_Star

So sorry for the losses. I wish you ladies emotional and physical healing.


----------



## 3boys

Oh cariad I'm so sorry. Words are never enough I hope you heal quickly x


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm so sorry Flibberty and Cariad, absolutely heartbreaking. Be kind to yourselves. Lots of love xx


----------



## CrazyMumma

*Flibberty and Cariad* - so sorry to hear of your losses. big hugs!


----------



## MamaRed

Hopefully there is room in here for one more! Got my BFP on Friday the 13th and my estimated due date is October 27th!! 

A bit about me: I am 35 and this is my 5th pregnancy. I have a daughter who is 17 and 3 sons who are 15, 13, and 8 months. My teens are from a previous marriage and my youngest and this one are from my current husband and he has no others.

We are super excited for another baby. From a young child I always wanted a large family of 6 kids. Who knows if we will have any more but are blessed nonetheless for the ones we do have!

So far I don't 'feel' pregnant at all. Besides being tired (which could be because my 8 month old is waking up 2-3 times at night due to teething) and I had a cold/sore throat for a week but that is gone. 

Congratulations to everyone and wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, MamaRed!


----------



## ClaireJ23

So sorry Flibberty and Cariad, I don't have the words. 

Yes, welcome MamaRad.


----------



## tallybee

MamaRed said:


> Hopefully there is room in here for one more! Got my BFP on Friday the 13th and my estimated due date is October 27th!!
> 
> A bit about me: I am 35 and this is my 5th pregnancy. I have a daughter who is 17 and 3 sons who are 15, 13, and 8 months. My teens are from a previous marriage and my youngest and this one are from my current husband and he has no others.
> 
> We are super excited for another baby. From a young child I always wanted a large family of 6 kids. Who knows if we will have any more but are blessed nonetheless for the ones we do have!
> 
> So far I don't 'feel' pregnant at all. Besides being tired (which could be because my 8 month old is waking up 2-3 times at night due to teething) and I had a cold/sore throat for a week but that is gone.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone and wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Welcome along!!


----------



## Dark_Star

Good news, I have been taken off bedrest!
Bleeding is almost gone, just a tiny bit of brown here and there.


----------



## Natasha2605

So sorry cariad. :hugs:
Welcome Mama Red

DarkStar that's great news!!


----------



## CrazyMumma

*DarkStar* - Thats awesome!! you must be so pleased! Bedrest would send me batty!

*MamaRed* - Welcome! I don't know how you do it with 4 kids already! I'd be pulling my hair out!!

AFM - 7hrs to go until our scan!!! and I need to buy new bras - my already rather generous boobs are huge. Miss 4 even commented to me this morning when I was cuddling her - Mummy - your boobies are in the way they are too big! Gee....thanks child!

Has anyone else started looking at buggies? We are looking at the Baby Jogger City Select - I love that it can convert to a double buggy cause we want another pretty close - but the price!!!! I definitely don't love the price!


----------



## geordiemoo

So sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## cdelmar

So I had my first appointment today but it was just questions and providing me a whole bunch of info and stuff to read. I was given paperwork for a big list of blood work to get done and I scheduled my U/S in two week where I will get an EDD, be able to see baby and hear heart beat!!! The next day after my U/S I have another appointment to meet with my obgyn to discuss blood results etc...excited! :thumbup:


----------



## 3boys

Girls I have some more upsetting news. Allforthegirl had her miscarriage confirmed at scan today. I'm devastated for her such a cruel rollercaster ride for her. She asked me to let the group know.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

GingerPanda said:


> I just found baby's heartbeat on my new doppler! Weirdly, I found two fast heartbeats, one on either side of my uterus. Both way faster than my own heartbeat. We only saw one baby on the scan, but they were tucked waaaay off to one side of my uterus.

I can't remember the correct name, but you have a main artery or something tucked away in the side and you can pick up your heartbeat, babies heart beat and then this artery that sounds a lot faster than your heart... I done it with my daughter :dohh: totally convinced myself it was twins haha, until midwife pointed out what i was listening too lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

3boys said:


> Girls I have some more upsetting news. Allforthegirl had her miscarriage confirmed at scan today. I'm devastated for her such a cruel rollercaster ride for her. She asked me to let the group know.

Oh no :hugs: send her love from me x


----------



## CrazyMumma

3boys said:


> Girls I have some more upsetting news. Allforthegirl had her miscarriage confirmed at scan today. I'm devastated for her such a cruel rollercaster ride for her. She asked me to let the group know.

Oh no :( send her our love

Thank you for letting us know


----------



## Serenjay

Sending :hugs: to allforthegirl x


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so sorry Allforthegirl.

Apparently my HCG is 320,000 now...


----------



## GingerPanda

Babee_Bugs said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I just found baby's heartbeat on my new doppler! Weirdly, I found two fast heartbeats, one on either side of my uterus. Both way faster than my own heartbeat. We only saw one baby on the scan, but they were tucked waaaay off to one side of my uterus.
> 
> I can't remember the correct name, but you have a main artery or something tucked away in the side and you can pick up your heartbeat, babies heart beat and then this artery that sounds a lot faster than your heart... I done it with my daughter :dohh: totally convinced myself it was twins haha, until midwife pointed out what i was listening too lolClick to expand...

That's probably what it is! :haha:





3boys said:


> Girls I have some more upsetting news. Allforthegirl had her miscarriage confirmed at scan today. I'm devastated for her such a cruel rollercaster ride for her. She asked me to let the group know.

Awww... We were supposed to be due date buddies with my first pregnancy, but I had a loss. I'm super sad she won't be with us. Sending love and hugs, AFTG! :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Babee_Bugs said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I just found baby's heartbeat on my new doppler! Weirdly, I found two fast heartbeats, one on either side of my uterus. Both way faster than my own heartbeat. We only saw one baby on the scan, but they were tucked waaaay off to one side of my uterus.
> 
> I can't remember the correct name, but you have a main artery or something tucked away in the side and you can pick up your heartbeat, babies heart beat and then this artery that sounds a lot faster than your heart... I done it with my daughter :dohh: totally convinced myself it was twins haha, until midwife pointed out what i was listening too lolClick to expand...

Yes! There is an artery on each side of the uterus that has a vein parallel to it. If you pick it up it will have a thud-whoosh sounding heartbeat which is actually the artery and the return bloodflow combined. Mine usually goes 125-145 on sonoline B. Baby's heartbeat sounds like a galloping horse with each beat sounding the same and would likely be faster.


----------



## Aliop

Flibberty, Allforthegirl and Cariad, so very sorry for your losses :hugs:

We are looking at the baby jogger too, seems to be the best 'optioned' pram. Also looked at the bugaboo donkey but I don't like the look of it in single mode.

Yesterday I had my first migraine in this pregnancy. By the time my husband had left I couldn't see or walk straight and I had to get my eldest to ring him and tell him to come home! Luckily he wasn't out of town for once. And also thankfully my little two both had preschool so he dropped them all off and I woke up at 11.40am a little better. Was horrible:cry: I am still a bit achey head wise and am wearing sunglasses even inside as the bright sunlight is making my brain feel like it needs to shrivel up. I only get these when pregnant, wish I know how to prevent them??


----------



## Newbie32

sending massive hugs to Flibberty, Allforthegirl and Cariad for their losses :-( i'm so very sad to hear the news and wish you all to get your rainbow babies very soon xx


----------



## Natasha2605

So sorry allforthegirl :hugs:

So much sad news tonight :(


----------



## cheree89

So sorry for all the losses...big hugs mamas :-(

Pleased you are off bedrest Darkstar!

I've never really used a stroller with my boys. I have a baby carrier addiction. However, with 3, I might need to purchase a stroller. I really like the valco strollers.


----------



## Natasha2605

I feel really meh. Been about 24 hours I've felt shitty. Not sure if I'm over thinking which is making it worse. Had some pelvic pains on and off last night and today and a crampy sore tummy. Not have a bit diarreah(tmi sorry) and feeling sick. Rational side of me said it could well be coincidence, there's plenty bugs going around after all. 

Don't know if it's just the tail end of not having many symptoms making me feel more worried and paranoid. Find myself checking the tissue every time I wipe just incase there's blood. I was so excited about baby. Was even going to tell my nana this week at my daughters third birthday meal. Not i just feel so much less sure of everything 

It's a horrible feeling :(


----------



## CrazyMumma

Scan in 4hrs. Nerves are kicking in. I cant handle another loss.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Pram wise, I'm going for the bugaboo cameleon3... I had this with my daughter and I'm kicking myself, as I sold it just weeks before finding out I was pregnant :dohh: I've had a terrible pram addiction over the years, but bugaboo has got to be my best pram yet... So I'm gonna stick with that :)


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Newbie32 said:


> sending massive hugs to Flibberty, Allforthegirl and Cariad for their losses :-( i'm so very sad to hear the news and wish you all to get your rainbow babies very soon xx

Wow.... I'm so sorry for your losses ladies! :cry: Hugs! :hugs:

My scan was canceled due to inclement weather. I was forced to switch to a different doctor in the practice or wait another month. I guess it could be worse. 

Hope all is well. Again, I'm so sorry for the ladies who've lost their little beans.


----------



## Dark_Star

Natasha, cramps and diarrhea *are* pregnancy symptoms, common ones too!


----------



## oneill614

Symptoms make you worry and no symptoms make you worry! It's a lose-lose. I'm on the no symptoms end. My breasts aren't even sore now. I'm still a week and 3 days from my first scan and it's slow torture. I wish I could curl up in bed and sleep til then.


----------



## detterose

Noooo. I am so sorry Flibberty, Cariad and Allforthegirl - I know how dark of a place miscarrying can feel. I have known that place all too well. I have my fingers crossed you all get your rainbow babies soon xox


----------



## MrsSmith54

Flibberty87 said:


> So it's confirmed, I've lost my owl :'(
> 
> I don't think I can do this anymore. It's so hard on me physically and emotionally.

I'm so sorry for your loss Flibberty8 and my comment was so out of place I'm sorry I didn't realize you had posted. My heart is with you :hugs:


So sorry Allforthegirl and Cariad


----------



## CrazyMumma

:cloud9: saw our little bug today! :cloud9:

I was so scared before the scan - but we got there and saw the baby and the little flickering heartbeat - 162bpm! Looked like a little blob with something flickering in it haha

My dates have been moved back a bit as baby is measuring 8 days behind - and considering I tend to have longer cycles that fits with when I would have likely ovulated. 

So my official due date is 8th October 2015! :cloud9:


----------



## heidi87814

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry to all the ladies who've had losses. :hug: My prayers are with you and your families. I can't imagine what you're going through.


----------



## tallybee

So sorry to hear of the recent losses :hug: thinking of you all.

Natasha I hope everything is ok. Symptoms and/or lack of is such torture. 

As for prams who knows lol. Will be using a wrap to begin with anyway hopefully. 

Still got over a month til first scan. Argh.

Edit : aurocorrect changed argh to Argentina :rofl:


----------



## Serenjay

I was admitted to hospital 2am. Im on a drip. Severe ms. Feel so ill. Sickness meds through drip still not settling me. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh seren that sounds awful... Try sucking on ice cubes, that helped my friend who had Hypermesis, just plain water, no flavoured or coloured ones. It helped her lots x


----------



## Aliop

Serenjay, I've been there many times and it's absolutely horrible all I can hope is they rehydrate you while you sleep away as much of the next weeks as possible. I'll keep everything crossed for you you get some relief soon :flower:


----------



## Natasha2605

Serenjay I hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

Thanks those who replies re how I'm feeling. Felt really sick this morning and heaved over the toilet a few times. Stomach is still sore but I'm having a lazy afternoon doing college work and watching rubbish television whilst OH does the nursery run, gymnastics classes/softplay and hopefully some housework. 

As for talk of prams. We're getting the bugaboo bee3 with extras. Costs a small fortune but it's such a pretty pram. Not sure if I want aluminium or black frame. :)


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay said:


> I was admitted to hospital 2am. Im on a drip. Severe ms. Feel so ill. Sickness meds through drip still not settling me. X

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sounds horrid hun I hope it doesn't last long xx


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> Serenjay I hope your feeling better soon :hugs:
> 
> Thanks those who replies re how I'm feeling. Felt really sick this morning and heaved over the toilet a few times. Stomach is still sore but I'm having a lazy afternoon doing college work and watching rubbish television whilst OH does the nursery run, gymnastics classes/softplay and hopefully some housework.
> 
> As for talk of prams. We're getting the bugaboo bee3 with extras. Costs a small fortune but it's such a pretty pram. Not sure if I want aluminium or black frame. :)

Yea that heaving thing is the same as I've been getting:hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lot to catch up on... sorry to hear about the losses :( 

sorry to hear you are ill serenjay

nothing new to report over here. Still waiting for my initial midwife call. sigh. 

prams are a minefield I'm always torn between what i want an what price makes me feel sick haha. i mean lets be honest prams should never cost 800 quid (and even more) i mean crikey. They got ya though cos ya want them and the crappy ones are never as good.


----------



## Rainstorm

Sending :hugs: to all the lovely ladies who lost their owls :(


----------



## cdelmar

Oh no, so sorry for those losses we have on our group! :nope: Sending :hugs: your way <3


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Natasha2605 said:


> As for talk of prams. We're getting the bugaboo bee3 with extras. Costs a small fortune but it's such a pretty pram. Not sure if I want aluminium or black frame. :)

I've tried every bee model going and hated them... Have a good try of one and ask for reviews from proper mums, there not all there cracked upto be x


----------



## tallybee

Omg I don't think I could live with paying more than 200 for a pram and that'd have to be a really good one that would last till toddler stage lol. 

Does anyone here know much about baby wraps?

Xx


----------



## CrazyMumma

I used a Moby wrap with my first and loved it. Planning on getting another one for this baby as I stupidly sold my first! They are about 5m long though - so pays to tie at home rather than while out and about to save it getting dirty


----------



## Mrs Mel

I had a baby bjorn carrier rather than a wrap, I was really pleased with that. I used it for a long time!


----------



## Aliop

I had a Moby with my first, my subsequent children I have used the capsule when going out/out and about and then my Beco when they were a bit older. I do like a pram when out as I like to be able to carry all the assorted crap you end up needing with kids LOL 

I have my first OB appt tomorrow morning, gearing up for an emotional morning as she is my OB who delivered my third child (my OB retired with 1&2) and if it wasn't for her evasive action he wouldn't be here today so I am eternally grateful to her. Lots of memories being triggered :cry:

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## tallybee

Aliop said:


> I had a Moby with my first, my subsequent children I have used the capsule when going out/out and about and then my Beco when they were a bit older. I do like a pram when out as I like to be able to carry all the assorted crap you end up needing with kids LOL
> 
> I have my first OB appt tomorrow morning, gearing up for an emotional morning as she is my OB who delivered my third child (my OB retired with 1&2) and if it wasn't for her evasive action he wouldn't be here today so I am eternally grateful to her. Lots of memories being triggered :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

Babee_Bugs said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> As for talk of prams. We're getting the bugaboo bee3 with extras. Costs a small fortune but it's such a pretty pram. Not sure if I want aluminium or black frame. :)
> 
> I've tried every bee model going and hated them... Have a good try of one and ask for reviews from proper mums, there not all there cracked upto be xClick to expand...

I've played with one in John Lewis but will go again to get a Demo of it being folded etc. for everything we want for it it's close to £900 so need to choose carefully


----------



## cheree89

tallybee said:


> Omg I don't think I could live with paying more than 200 for a pram and that'd have to be a really good one that would last till toddler stage lol.
> 
> Does anyone here know much about baby wraps?
> 
> Xx

I have a baby carrier addiction. I love them all...wraps, SCC's, slings, Mei teis, you name it.


----------



## GingerPanda

I *so* want to use the slings / baby-wearing stuff! But I'm afraid it will come untied or baby will fall out!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i have an ergo for my lo and have done since he was born. .. i just never got on with it long term.. in the summer it was sweaty and to be honest i found it hard work. much harder than just using the pram. The only times it really is amazing is when we wanted to go somewhere awkward; the beach, a farm with lots of walks; basically anywhere where it is akward to push a pram. I might just be a wimp though. i haven't gotten on with any slings/wraps. I can tolerate the ergo and i honestly think it is bcause i am so small.. i struggle with them.


----------



## cheree89

GingerPanda said:


> I *so* want to use the slings / baby-wearing stuff! But I'm afraid it will come untied or baby will fall out!

They are snuggled right up next to you, so it feels really secure. You should try it! There are local babywearing clubs almost everywhere. You could try attending a meeting. At meetings you can try out the different styles of carriers to see what suits you best before you buy something. I like wraps, ring slings and Mei teis for the bitty baby stage, but once they hit 6 months I've always gone to scc's.


----------



## cheree89

I really want to have a wrap converted to a ring waist Mei tei for the new baby. It is a lot of money to have that done though and I don't really need another carrier so we'll see.


----------



## Serenjay

I love using baby carriers, but can't seem to carry my kids past 6 weeks as they are always heavy so they then go in a pram...

I just got home. I was on a drip till 7am. they took wee samples until the ketones had all gone and then I had to eat breakfast and lunch and keep it down before I was discharged. So im home now cuddled up on sofa. I have been given Ondansetron and Cylizine with rantitadine. They said nothing will stop what I have but it can hopefully be eased.. but if I get back into a cycle of vomiting and not keeping fluids down to see my gp as I may need to go back in.. FX it eases


----------



## cheree89

Fingers crossed for you Serenjay. Were you this ill with your other kiddos?


----------



## Serenjay

My first child yes.. admitted a few times until I was 7 months!!! but the other 2 just normal morning sickness and occasional vomiting. This reminds me of my 1st pregnancy again x


----------



## GingerPanda

Hopefully it doesn't come back, Serenjay!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Best wishes Serenjay, I hope the sickness is now kept at bay. 

Just put of interest, what gender were your other pregnancies?


----------



## Serenjay

My 1st was a girl... admitted a few times then 2nd a girl not that bad with vomiting and 3rd a boy remember having quite a bit with him but nothing like the 1st.


----------



## 3boys

cheree89 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Omg I don't think I could live with paying more than 200 for a pram and that'd have to be a really good one that would last till toddler stage lol.
> 
> Does anyone here know much about baby wraps?
> 
> Xx
> 
> I have a baby carrier addiction. I love them all...wraps, SCC's, slings, Mei teis, you name it.Click to expand...

I'm the same I never use my buggy. Love wrapping and ringslings etc. It's the only way to get things done.


----------



## cheree89

Anyone have a gut feeling on the sex of your baby?

With my first, I KNEW it was a boy. Second, I went back and forth on and was surprised at birth. This one, I think is a boy again, mostly because I can't imagine having a girl. Two nights ago I did dream that I saw three lines on an ultrasound though (as though I would have any clue what I was looking at LOL ... mostly when I look at the ultrasounds I can see a baby and that is about it ...haha!). It is strange that I had such strong feelings with my first, but not with the others.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No idea.. but i have two boys so I'm going to guess boy! hah


----------



## pink_bow

I have no idea either. I was sure DD was a boy so not even going to guess with this one!


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm pretty sure mine are a boy and a girl.


----------



## CrazyMumma

I 'knew' mine was a girl - was right.

This time - I'm feeling boy but not sure - we are staying team yellow so going to be a long wait to find out!


----------



## 3boys

After 5 boys it's hard to picture another girl.


----------



## tallybee

I hope sickness stays away serenjay xx

Ive no feeling about gender at all, will find out when possible though


----------



## GingerPanda

I feel like this baby is a boy, but I have no idea if it's wishful thinking or not.


----------



## MamaRed

I believe that this baby is a boy. Although we are hoping for a girl; my gut says boy. I was wrong with my last baby---I KNEW he was a girl. :haha: But my guy was right with the first 3.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't have any feeling on gender. To be honest I haven't been able to think beyond next weekends scan, I haven't even thought about the tiny human part :haha: 

I have a woven wrap and a rose and rebellion. I'll get a stretchy wrap for the baby too


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I feel pretty strongly that this baby is a girl... Ive been correct with them all.

1st 2 boys, beautiful pregnancy i had that GLOW! haha, with my daughter i knew i was pregnant and having a girl before the test said so, the symptoms were soo over powering and i had 24/7 nausea which I've never had with my boys...

this one, feels a lot like my daughters pregnancy with the exception of everything is far more worse!, I've almost puked a few times, I've dry heaved, and my breasts have been leaking :/

My OH is convinced its twins :rofl: best not be, we only have a 3 bed house, and already have 3 kids lol

I find it strange that i always dream about the opposite sex!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Natasha2605 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> As for talk of prams. We're getting the bugaboo bee3 with extras. Costs a small fortune but it's such a pretty pram. Not sure if I want aluminium or black frame. :)
> 
> I've tried every bee model going and hated them... Have a good try of one and ask for reviews from proper mums, there not all there cracked upto be xClick to expand...
> 
> I've played with one in John Lewis but will go again to get a Demo of it being folded etc. for everything we want for it it's close to £900 so need to choose carefullyClick to expand...

There just feel so flimsy, and the harness is so short. I love the Bugaboo Cam3 i had, (were getting the same again this time) it just felt solid... so maybes compared to the cam it feels not as sturdy... Are you on the bugaboo Facebook pages? if not join on there and ask them for the reviews, there a lovely bunch of lasses :) x


----------



## cdelmar

First time mommy here and Im thinking a girl (always wanted a boy first), some family thinks its a boy, but almost everyone on the in-law side wants a girl (there are 2 grandsons already). We shall see...........


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Actually i changed my mind. .. it's definitely quads. Two boys and two girls. hahha. can u imagine. :/


----------



## pink_bow

I'd faint if I was having more than one! Very excited as I've just booked a private scan for a week on Friday :) will be 8+2w


----------



## Natasha2605

Babee_Bugs said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> As for talk of prams. We're getting the bugaboo bee3 with extras. Costs a small fortune but it's such a pretty pram. Not sure if I want aluminium or black frame. :)
> 
> I've tried every bee model going and hated them... Have a good try of one and ask for reviews from proper mums, there not all there cracked upto be xClick to expand...
> 
> I've played with one in John Lewis but will go again to get a Demo of it being folded etc. for everything we want for it it's close to £900 so need to choose carefullyClick to expand...
> 
> There just feel so flimsy, and the harness is so short. I love the Bugaboo Cam3 i had, (were getting the same again this time) it just felt solid... so maybes compared to the cam it feels not as sturdy... Are you on the bugaboo Facebook pages? if not join on there and ask them for the reviews, there a lovely bunch of lasses :) xClick to expand...

Thanks. Will be sure to pay attention to harness when I go for another look. I don't like the look of the cam though, wheels are so bulky. I am on some bugaboo pages :)

I'll be really completely shocked if this is another girl. Feels so different this time. Although judging from my already obvious bump I wouldn't be surprised if there's another hiding in there.


----------



## MrsSmith54

Hey lady's tomorrow is D day and I'm freaking out but on another note I think my boss thinks something is up. His dog won't leave me alone as soon as I come in to the office he follows me around and sits under my desks which is really odd because he's not a friendly dog. My brothers dog has been acting funny too. Has anyone had this issue it's very odd.


----------



## Aliop

All good at the OB, got another disc of pictures and HB was 173. Having the Harmony test done on the 16th (not doing the NT), keeping gender a surprise. I don't even have a gut feeling yet, still getting my head around it a bit I think.


----------



## apreslaube

I am almost positive it's a boy. My husband thought it was a girl, but is going along with me now . My coworkers think it's a girl, but that's only because they know my in laws would prefer a girl. They would be more.... financially generous with a granddaughter. They had 4 boys and always wanted a daughter. I don't care what we have. My other coworker think it's a girl because of the foods I'm craving. 

I don't know though. I just really feel like Arthur is in there. I will feel so stupid if it's a girl lol


----------



## tallybee

Morning! 

I don't want to get out of bed today... Too comfy. :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm with ya tally!


----------



## Jilliank2005

Hello, Can I be a late addition? My LMP gives me a due date of the 19th October, but my cycle length pushes that up to maybe 30 October? I have no idea when I ovulate never have managed to see any evidence that I have actually ovulated! 

All the best to everyone!


----------



## Natasha2605

I wish I didn't have to get out of bed. Worked till 10pm last night and maci was up just after five. Ridiculous!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Jilliank2005 said:


> Hello, Can I be a late addition? My LMP gives me a due date of the 19th October, but my cycle length pushes that up to maybe 30 October? I have no idea when I ovulate never have managed to see any evidence that I have actually ovulated!
> 
> All the best to everyone!

Welcome!

I have no idea yet as to whether I think I'm having a girl or a boy. Maybe as time goes on I might have more of an idea? Staying team yellow this time hopefully.

Anyone else very bloated? I look about 12 weeks, not 7!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I think this one is a girl, but I´m only basing that on the fact that my symptoms up until now are almost identical to when I was having my other two girls. I could be wrong.

Also, I cannot think of any boy names I like but I have a little shortlist of fave girl names.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm still waiting for midwife to return my call to make my booking app... My lmp puts me at well over 8 weeks and that's what i gave them so where is my bloody phone call lol. i honestly thought the receptionist was mistaken when she said someone would call be between 9-12 weeks. i just don't see how i am going to get in for a scan in time as here the midwife books it at your first app and then u have to wait for it to come in the post and that will take about a week :/ moan moan moan haha


----------



## ClaireJ23

I have my first midwife appointment on Friday 6th March, I´ll be 9+2 then. I thought this was quite early actually, I was expecting an appointment the following week or later.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Mrs Mel, yes I feel incredibly bloated.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ClaireJ23 said:


> I have my first midwife appointment on Friday 6th March, I´ll be 9+2 then. I thought this was quite early actually, I was expecting an appointment the following week or later.

I dont mind the app being late as i know it's not really anything useful... I'm more annoyed about the scan. would be nice to know when my booking app is at least to arrange my day around it etc.


----------



## Natasha2605

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm still waiting for midwife to return my call to make my booking app... My lmp puts me at well over 8 weeks and that's what i gave them so where is my bloody phone call lol. i honestly thought the receptionist was mistaken when she said someone would call be between 9-12 weeks. i just don't see how i am going to get in for a scan in time as here the midwife books it at your first app and then u have to wait for it to come in the post and that will take about a week :/ moan moan moan haha

That's ridiculous!!


----------



## tallybee

Jilliank2005 said:


> Hello, Can I be a late addition? My LMP gives me a due date of the 19th October, but my cycle length pushes that up to maybe 30 October? I have no idea when I ovulate never have managed to see any evidence that I have actually ovulated!
> 
> All the best to everyone!

Hi and welcome song! ! 



Natasha2605 said:


> I wish I didn't have to get out of bed. Worked till 10pm last night and maci was up just after five. Ridiculous!

Yikes you must be knackered! ! We've been waking early but also having early nights mainly due to gradual jetlag recovery lol.I'm quite tired generally too.



Mrs Mel said:


> Jilliank2005 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, Can I be a late addition? My LMP gives me a due date of the 19th October, but my cycle length pushes that up to maybe 30 October? I have no idea when I ovulate never have managed to see any evidence that I have actually ovulated!
> 
> All the best to everyone!
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> I have no idea yet as to whether I think I'm having a girl or a boy. Maybe as time goes on I might have more of an idea? Staying team yellow this time hopefully.
> 
> Anyone else very bloated? I look about 12 weeks, not 7!Click to expand...

Yup! Convinced I can feel my uterus poking up lol. Boobs huge. 



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm still waiting for midwife to return my call to make my booking app... My lmp puts me at well over 8 weeks and that's what i gave them so where is my bloody phone call lol. i honestly thought the receptionist was mistaken when she said someone would call be between 9-12 weeks. i just don't see how i am going to get in for a scan in time as here the midwife books it at your first app and then u have to wait for it to come in the post and that will take about a week :/ moan moan moan haha

That's rubbish hun :hugs: can u ring them again and find out whats going on x



ClaireJ23 said:


> I have my first midwife appointment on Friday 6th March, I´ll be 9+2 then. I thought this was quite early actually, I was expecting an appointment the following week or later.

Aye my 1st appt is on Monday - not long now but that's just the booking in. I'll be 8+2. Scan at 12+3 which still seems forever lol


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> I have my first midwife appointment on Friday 6th March, I´ll be 9+2 then. I thought this was quite early actually, I was expecting an appointment the following week or later.
> 
> I dont mind the app being late as i know it's not really anything useful... I'm more annoyed about the scan. would be nice to know when my booking app is at least to arrange my day around it etc.Click to expand...

Yea I know what you mean. Here the appt isn't at local surgery but in a different part of town so I have had to look into buses etc. I hope all the appts get arranged in time for u xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I would ring tally but i just feel they will tell me to bugger off haha.


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I would ring tally but i just feel they will tell me to bugger off haha.

That's bad, I hope they get in touch soon x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I fell asleep... oops ahah. I don&#8217;t know how you lot with jobs manage. I put my son down for a nap, went to make my bed and i'm out cold for an hour. woke up by the bloody dog barking. probably for the best or i would have slept all afternoon!


----------



## Rainstorm

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I fell asleep... oops ahah. I dont know how you lot with jobs manage. I put my son down for a nap, went to make my bed and i'm out cold for an hour. woke up by the bloody dog barking. probably for the best or i would have slept all afternoon!

I am sleepy all the time and cannot even get proper rest at night. My toddler woke up last night at 1a.m., resettled him and couldn't go back to sleep until 2:50, got up at 6:30. On the days I do get to sleep in, though, I sleep two or three hours longer than I usually would. As if sleep were cummulative LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Jilliank2005! I put you down for the 30th. We can change it later if we need to. :)


----------



## tallybee

I can feel my eyelids drooping now lol at least I've got some stuff done today


----------



## Dark_Star

I've been taking a 3 hour nap every day and still sleeping 10 hours a night... it's ridiculous.


----------



## Dark_Star

Also I'm 8 weeks today and despite over 2 weeks of spotting, the babies are still in there. I am getting more optimistic.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I get up at 5.30am to get us dressed and out the door for 7 to take X to nursery and get to work and I get home around 6pm. I'm really struggling atm and yesterday I felt so sick all day any was falling asleep at my desk. My boss told me to go home at 2pm but I didn't want to leave early. There's no way to know how shit I'll be feeling next week so I don't want to take the mick. 

I don't remember ever being this tired before :-(


----------



## MichelleDVM

Hi ladies!

I am currently 9 weeks pregnant with naturally conceived twins! My due date is October 1st, although I doubt I will make it that far especially since my first born came 2 weeks early. Now with twins I will happy to make it to September!

A little about me....my son is 19 months old and I have been married to my lovely husband for almost 5 years. I had an early miscarriage last October at 6w5d and it was absolutely devastating. Since the miscarriage we were trying to get pregnant again and never in our wildest dreams imagined we would get twins!

I followed Baby and Bump my whole first pregnancy and it was so nice! So happy for everyone on here!


----------



## Dreamer320

Congrats Michelle! :flower:


----------



## Dark_Star

Welcome Michelle!
I am also expecting natural twins.


----------



## tallybee

Welcome Michelle! Congrats hun. Xx

Lil pixie sorry you've so knackered. Sounds exhausting xx

Got lots of stretching sensations in my uterus atm. xx


----------



## cdelmar

Welcome Michelle!


----------



## 3boys

Welcome Michele. Am I right in thinking that's 3 sets of twins now?


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Ginger can you update on the original post who's having twins? There's so many babies it's hard to remember!

I got my first prenatal appointment rescheduled for Tuesday. I will be 9+5. My DH will be there, so it'll be really exciting.  I had to call a nurse about some spotting and was ordered not to have anymore sex until after my appointment. Poor DH (and me). It's hard!

Just checking in on you guys, I hope all the sickness is starting to pass, the spotting is letting up, the fatigue goes away, and all the beans are super sticky.


----------



## Serenjay

Hi girls.. some of you sound so busy its no wonder you are so tired!! Welcome newbies :D and another set of twins? exciting!!! There maybe more when some of you girls get a scan ;)

AFM I went to see my consultant today.. the Hematologist consultant said I HAD to take aspirin daily for this pregnancy to last..(when my consultant asked him to go over my bloods last year) but the letter I had was advised..so I wasn't worrying so much that I needed it to be 100% 24 hours whilst I was so sick but obviously I knew I needed it. but I mentioned the HG and that there was 2 days I was unable to take aspirin and she frowned.. I said could that be a problem? yes she replied.. after 12 weeks we don't think it would be as worrying.. so now I have to have another scan Tuesday 11.15am. They won't scan within 7 days of a scan and the earliest was Tuesday.. so now im so worried :( 

I am still really sick with this HG but managing water and small nibbles...I just made homemade carrot soup.. that will see me through a couple of days and will freeze some. xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Dark_Star said:


> I've been taking a 3 hour nap every day and still sleeping 10 hours a night... it's ridiculous.

So jealous of that amount of sleep.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Aliop said:


> All good at the OB, got another disc of pictures and HB was 173. Having the Harmony test done on the 16th (not doing the NT), keeping gender a surprise. I don't even have a gut feeling yet, still getting my head around it a bit I think.

Oh sounds great! Can't wait to hopefully see my little one...

Just curios but what's a harmony test?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Evening ladies, hello and welcome to the newbies joining :wave:

Just quickly browsed past the last few pages :haha:

I feel HUGE not sure if it's because it's my 4th baby or my stomach muscles are none existent, but I have quite a good bump going on... There's only me, my other half, my mum and you lovely lot who knows that I'm pregnant... I don't want to share with anyone else until we have that scan and everything is ok... It was devastating the aftermath of having a MC, people didn't know what to say, so they just avoided me :(... Urghhh.... So anyways it's getting hard to keep this under wraps haha, and now is the time where I need to get some maternity jeans!!! I'm usually a UK size 8-10 but these jeans are killing me!!! But then some people can tell the difference between normal jeans and pregnancy ones :haha:

As for sleep, what's that??? I'm absolutely knackered and before I fell pregnant I had a cold, which dragged on and on, my legs and arms ached and I could hardly lift my head off the cushion. Anyways I survived that lol, got over it last week... Went to butlins for 5 days, came home and now I'm full of cold again :(... I don't manage to get a nap during the day as try to catch up on housework and washing... Then on a night my daughter wakes a couple of times during the night, then we're up at 7am for the school run.. Ah the joys of parenthood lol


----------



## Aliop

Babee_Bugs said:


> Aliop said:
> 
> 
> All good at the OB, got another disc of pictures and HB was 173. Having the Harmony test done on the 16th (not doing the NT), keeping gender a surprise. I don't even have a gut feeling yet, still getting my head around it a bit I think.
> 
> Oh sounds great! Can't wait to hopefully see my little one...
> 
> Just curios but what's a harmony test?Click to expand...

Copied straight from their website;

Harmony is more accurate than traditional Down syndrome blood tests and much less likely to give a false-positive result. That means there will be much less chance your doctor would recommend follow-up testing, such as amniocentesis.

Harmony also tests for two other genetic conditions, trisomy 18 (Edward syndrome) and trisomy 13 (Patau syndrome).

In addition, with Harmony you have the option to evaluate X and Y sex chromosomes.

While other commonly used tests for Down syndrome are performed later in pregnancy and require multiple office visits, Harmony delivers clear answers as early as the first trimester with a single blood draw.

A maternal blood sample is taken at week ten of pregnancy, or later.

DNA in the sample is analyzed using proprietary Harmony technology.

Test results are reported to your provider in 7 business days or less.


----------



## MrsSmith54

Hey ladies so my little rainbow was found today with a 136 heartbeat I'm super excited turns out I ovulated late so I'm actually a week behind so I need to change my due date to October 17th 2015 thas my official due date. I am so excited


----------



## Aliop

Babee_Bugs said:


> Evening ladies, hello and welcome to the newbies joining :wave:
> 
> Just quickly browsed past the last few pages :haha:
> 
> I feel HUGE not sure if it's because it's my 4th baby or my stomach muscles are none existent, but I have quite a good bump going on... There's only me, my other half, my mum and you lovely lot who knows that I'm pregnant... I don't want to share with anyone else until we have that scan and everything is ok... It was devastating the aftermath of having a MC, people didn't know what to say, so they just avoided me :(... Urghhh.... So anyways it's getting hard to keep this under wraps haha, and now is the time where I need to get some maternity jeans!!! I'm usually a UK size 8-10 but these jeans are killing me!!! But then some people can tell the difference between normal jeans and pregnancy ones :haha:

LOL I am sitting here with my shorts off as they are just SO uncomfy! I am hanging out for it to be public knowledge so I can dress more comfortably in maternity gear. I have been wearing mainly dresses especially of an afternoon as I am very bloated by then.


----------



## Aliop

MrsSmith54 said:


> Hey ladies so my little rainbow was found today with a 136 heartbeat I'm super excited turns out I ovulated late so I'm actually a week behind so I need to change my due date to October 17th 2015 thas my official due date. I am so excited

Awesome news!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Aliop

I need to learn how to multi quote!

Anyway, feeling bloated and yuck already today (it is 9.30am Friday here), wish I could just ease this gross feeling somehow. Anyone got any ideas for bloating? 

My husband has been away this week and due home tonight, flies in around 8pm so I am looking forward to a more relaxing weekend and some extra sleep:happydance:


----------



## Serenjay

great news mrssmith


----------



## Natasha2605

Jesus after being relatively symptomless for about a fortnight I think pregnancy sickness hit me hard at about 12.30pm. Was horrific. Had such an awful headache today and yesterday too. Will need to go to doctor for something because it's horrific. Really struggled in work tonight cause of a headache that lasted about 2 hours. 

On another note, my bump is so big for 7 weeks people are wondering if it's twins. I highly doubt it but there's no doubt I have a very very clear bump and it's a good thing I wasn't particularly hiding this pregnancy until after scan. 

It's my littlest girls third birthday tomorrow. Cannot wait to have a squishy newborn again.


----------



## Serenjay

Is anyone having intense heaviness in the uterus? its come on me the last 30 mins.. really heavy on my bladder..


----------



## MrsSmith54

Serenjay said:


> Is anyone having intense heaviness in the uterus? its come on me the last 30 mins.. really heavy on my bladder..

I had that feeling last night it was uncomfortable felt like something heavy heavy filled my uterus all of a sudden but when I woke up the feeling was gone.


----------



## apreslaube

My first prenatal is tomorrow. I am so incredibly nervous. I have been nauseous all week. Not fun! A small amount of people know at work, though I have an obvious bump. My boss was like really, people don't know?? Lol. I don't really have clothes that hide it. I've been having cramping (maybe stretching) sort of pain off and on but no bleeding. 

I'm really hoping to hear a hheartbeat tomorrow and just for them to say that everything looks good. We are flying to Phoenix on Saturday so I'm definitely hoping I get the OK to fly.... if my timing is right, I'm 9 weeks today. I wonder if I will be dated tomorrow. ...


----------



## Neraida

Hello from Greece.!! 
Not sunny but rainny ;-)

How r u all ? I need to read so many pages till i catsch up with your latest news. Nevertheless I hope you are all fine with your babies .

My news are that I have a terrible cough and feel awful cause my doctor doesn't let metake any medicine except from drinking a chamomile with honey........Do you have any other natural tip to suggest for the cough ?
The other not so good news are that i need to continue innohep injections for my blood(and increase the dose)........ok. I will do it . In fact I will do anything for my babies but still feel somewhat.

THe good news now :-D :-D :-D , we heared both hearts!!!
It was amazing. The one baby had 145 Hb and the smaller one 137. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dark_Star

Serenjay said:


> Is anyone having intense heaviness in the uterus? its come on me the last 30 mins.. really heavy on my bladder..

I think that is uterine stretching. It feels to me like right before I get my period when my uterus is heavy and full, and it sort of hurts when I move around.


----------



## detterose

Ultrasound today showed a little bean measuring 6w5d with an EDD of 18/10/15. Just like I thought :D


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having intense heaviness in the uterus? its come on me the last 30 mins.. really heavy on my bladder..
> 
> I think that is uterine stretching. It feels to me like right before I get my period when my uterus is heavy and full, and it sort of hurts when I move around.Click to expand...

Yes this is what I've been having 100%. Feels weird. Might mention it on Monday at booking in.

Glad to hear good news Mrs Smith detterose And Neraida! 

Natasha sorry to hear you've been hit by sickness hun. I hope it's not too bad for Lo's b day x

I've got a horrible cold mu throat feels like I've been chainsmoking. Also have severe shoulder pain like can't move my neck. Guessing that it may be due to sleeping on it funny and the stretchy ligament hormones not helping. Oh massaged it this morning which was lovely at the time but still so sore!. Luckily nowt strenuous to do today just some uni work. 

Aliop it took me ages to get the multiquote thing lol just click multiquote on each post u want to quote except the last one click quote instead and they should all show up in reply box:thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## ClaireJ23

MrsSmith54 said:


> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having intense heaviness in the uterus? its come on me the last 30 mins.. really heavy on my bladder..
> 
> I had that feeling last night it was uncomfortable felt like something heavy heavy filled my uterus all of a sudden but when I woke up the feeling was gone.Click to expand...

Me too, I can feel it pushing and growing.


----------



## tallybee

ClaireJ23 said:


> MrsSmith54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having intense heaviness in the uterus? its come on me the last 30 mins.. really heavy on my bladder..
> 
> I had that feeling last night it was uncomfortable felt like something heavy heavy filled my uterus all of a sudden but when I woke up the feeling was gone.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, I can feel it pushing and growing.Click to expand...

Gosh it's so good being able to share this with each other at the same stages, so reassuring to know we're not alone! Thanks girls xxxx


----------



## pink_bow

detterose said:


> Ultrasound today showed a little bean measuring 6w5d with an EDD of 18/10/15. Just like I thought :D

Brilliant news x


----------



## Natasha2605

So glad for all the happy scan and appointment news ladies :)

Woke up feeling sicky and was boking my way through getting summer ready for nursery. Not eating a ham and cheese toastie yum.


----------



## Serenjay

yes girls the feeling lingered a while but this morning im ok again (heaviness wide)

great news about scans and HB's girls :D


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, just wondered what your thoughts are private early scans at approx. 8 weeks. This is my 1st pregnancy and I'm so anxious about it, the thought of waiting till 12 weeks to find out if everything is okay or not seems so daunting!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've got a private scan booked for next weekend, I'll be 9 weeks by lmp but more like 8+3 I think. It's late enough that thing will either be ok or they won't but there shouldn't be any risk of being stuck in limbo iykwim? I didn't get my first scan till 15 weeks with Xander and I didn't want to wait that long


----------



## Babylove100

I was thinking of 9 weeks as per lmp as I think I'll be a bit behind as I don't O until cd17-18 of 28d cycle.

It's the not knowing I find hard to deal with!

Hope your scan goes well!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Serenjay said:


> Is anyone having intense heaviness in the uterus? its come on me the last 30 mins.. really heavy on my bladder..

YES! I usually just wait it out. :coffee: Or change positions. 



detterose said:


> Ultrasound today showed a little bean measuring 6w5d with an EDD of 18/10/15. Just like I thought :D

That's awesome detterose! :happydance:


----------



## ClaireJ23

I had a private scan at 8 weeks with DD1, she was like a little gummy bear. Only about 1cm at that time. Good luck.


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you ladies!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome new ladies! I think I've added you all in, but if I missed you I'm sorry! Just let me know. MrsSmith, I changed your due date. I also noted the three ladies I know of that are having twins. If anyone has any changes that need to be made to the front page, just say so! :)


I keep getting a full sensation too. It immediately makes me have to pee! Very annoying!


----------



## tallybee

If you feel a private scan would help you relax sooner then go for it! I must admit I'm tempted but the money would be better spent on baby items and all the places that do it seem to be in other parts of town that are awkward on buses. So am going to wait it out till March 31st for the nhs one.

Omg soo hungry today. Just had a craving for grated carrots mixed with grated cheese and wolfed a huge plate lolol!


----------



## Babylove100

I really think it would, and it's only 2 weeks away so that will help too. 

Sorry for tmi but is trapped wind a pregnancy symptom? I seem to have had it since yesterday! Am trying peppermint tea to see if that helps!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm having a scan at 8.5 weeks (although I know I ovulated a little late so it'll be nearer 8 weeks)

I just want to see if everything's OK really.


----------



## Natasha2605

I was also thinking of booking an early private scan. Would have been £99 but was really considering it as my lack of symptoms up Until midweek. Now I feel like shit so am positive everything is fine and I can save that £100 which is handy since I still have £1200 to pay towards our summer holiday :)


----------



## Dark_Star

I'd like to mention for anyone experiencing bleeding: I have spotted and bled for about 3 weeks and it has now stopped (fingers crossed) without turning into a MC. I'm feeling much better about things now.


----------



## Babylove100

Mrs Mel said:


> I'm having a scan at 8.5 weeks (although I know I ovulated a little late so it'll be nearer 8 weeks)
> 
> I just want to see if everything's OK really.

This is exactly the same as me!


----------



## apreslaube

So we had our first prenatal. It went well. Didn't get a measure of the heartbeat but we saw it on the screen. So weird. Baby looks just like a bean. On the zoomed in printout I could make out a head and I think a leg lol. Measuring as about 8 +6 but keeping due date as Oct 1st. Doc said it couldn't look any better.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm debating booking a scan just so i have SOMETHING booked. Not even knowing when I will have one is horrible, I think it will be around april tbh, If my booking app is running behind it tells me my scan will aswell. So yeah April. So i'm tempted to book something in for march :) I don't want one too early as I don't wanna spend loads of money to not get much of a look. I'm thinking around 10/11 weeks. I don't think my nhs scan will be until 14...


----------



## GingerPanda

Well! I think I've found my future pediatrician!

He's local, has been published multiple times, has been voted one of "The Best Doctors In America" multiple times, and their office does NOT accept kids who are unvaccinated that should be. 

They will let parents do delayed schedules, but they will not allow the delay of the MMR vaccine. Needless to say, we will be 100% on schedule for all vaccines in my house.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh bum! Xander's 3 year boosters will be due soon. We'll have to explain to him and when he's mad at us he's completely capable of telling us. Vaccinations are much easier when they're 12 weeks old lol. 

Got a letter today for my smear test, I can't have it while I'm pregnant so I can put that bad boy off till Christmas :dance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't mind if there isn't much to see, but after my last pregnancy ended in a mmc I just want to know there's a tiny Ford in there


----------



## GingerPanda

Lucky you. In the US they make you get the Pap anyway, even if you're pregnant.


Ow! I just sneezed, and it felt like I pulled everything in my uterus area!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

/i'm going to start browsing some maternity clothes online! To get an idea of what I want for the summer; hardest part is getting them to fit! I wear petite, so need petite maternity clothes....apparently all child bearing women are 5'6 up..


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lil_Pixie said:


> I don't mind if there isn't much to see, but after my last pregnancy ended in a mmc I just want to know there's a tiny Ford in there

Same for me. My mmc has made me so scared this time around.


----------



## Dark_Star

GingerPanda said:


> Lucky you. In the US they make you get the Pap anyway, even if you're pregnant.
> 
> 
> Ow! I just sneezed, and it felt like I pulled everything in my uterus area!

I sneezed the other day and exclaimed "OW!"

Hubby asked what was wrong and I said "I hurt my uterus!"

He just gave me an alarmed look and turned slowly back to his computer.


----------



## Dark_Star

Mrs Mel said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> I don't mind if there isn't much to see, but after my last pregnancy ended in a mmc I just want to know there's a tiny Ford in there
> 
> Same for me. My mmc has made me so scared this time around.Click to expand...

Thirded. My MMC occured at 12 weeks and bubs had stopped growing at 6w, after me seeing the heartbeat.


----------



## Dandi

Sneezing is my least favorite thing right now, it hurts so badly!


----------



## tallybee

Babylove100 said:


> I really think it would, and it's only 2 weeks away so that will help too.
> 
> Sorry for tmi but is trapped wind a pregnancy symptom? I seem to have had it since yesterday! Am trying peppermint tea to see if that helps!

Go for it then hun :flow: 

I think trapped wind is a pregnancy thing. Been having it on and off. I hope the peppermint tea helps xx



Natasha2605 said:


> I was also thinking of booking an early private scan. Would have been £99 but was really considering it as my lack of symptoms up Until midweek. Now I feel like shit so am positive everything is fine and I can save that £100 which is handy since I still have £1200 to pay towards our summer holiday :)

Oooh where are you going? Sorry if you've already said!



Dark_Star said:


> I'd like to mention for anyone experiencing bleeding: I have spotted and bled for about 3 weeks and it has now stopped (fingers crossed) without turning into a MC. I'm feeling much better about things now.

Thanks hun xx That's got to be really reassuring for others having spotting xx



apreslaube said:


> So we had our first prenatal. It went well. Didn't get a measure of the heartbeat but we saw it on the screen. So weird. Baby looks just like a bean. On the zoomed in printout I could make out a head and I think a leg lol. Measuring as about 8 +6 but keeping due date as Oct 1st. Doc said it couldn't look any better.

:wohoo: that's great!!!



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm debating booking a scan just so i have SOMETHING booked. Not even knowing when I will have one is horrible, I think it will be around april tbh, If my booking app is running behind it tells me my scan will aswell. So yeah April. So i'm tempted to book something in for march :) I don't want one too early as I don't wanna spend loads of money to not get much of a look. I'm thinking around 10/11 weeks. I don't think my nhs scan will be until 14...

:hugs: xxx



GingerPanda said:


> Well! I think I've found my future pediatrician!
> 
> He's local, has been published multiple times, has been voted one of "The Best Doctors In America" multiple times, and their office does NOT accept kids who are unvaccinated that should be.
> 
> They will let parents do delayed schedules, but they will not allow the delay of the MMR vaccine. Needless to say, we will be 100% on schedule for all vaccines in my house.

That's great hun. Sounds like a good one!



Lil_Pixie said:


> Oh bum! Xander's 3 year boosters will be due soon. We'll have to explain to him and when he's mad at us he's completely capable of telling us. Vaccinations are much easier when they're 12 weeks old lol.
> 
> Got a letter today for my smear test, I can't have it while I'm pregnant so I can put that bad boy off till Christmas :dance:

Omg I know! My two were a nightmare going for holiday injections!!
Smears suck- I've had enough of them to be put off for life lol had a few borderline ones and had to keep going back. All good now tho.



GingerPanda said:


> Lucky you. In the US they make you get the Pap anyway, even if you're pregnant.
> 
> 
> Ow! I just sneezed, and it felt like I pulled everything in my uterus area!

Youch yep had this too. Gave me a shock!



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> /i'm going to start browsing some maternity clothes online! To get an idea of what I want for the summer; hardest part is getting them to fit! I wear petite, so need petite maternity clothes....apparently all child bearing women are 5'6 up..

That is annoying! I must admit I know zilch about mat clothes tbh as never had any. Hoping to do same as before and have leggings / low rise bottoms and baggy tops in bigger sizes. Got plenty already lol x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't usually buy any either. I feel like i want to splurge this time though ahaha, (good excuse eh ) Although I never get very big so like u said; i can just wear baggy tops etc. I only bought one pair of jeans and one maternity tshirt with my youngest. That was because I gave up in third tri but I was moaning like mad about "wasting money" haha.


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm very sad right now over Leonard Nimoy's passing. I have been a huge fan all of my life. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtQUePN5y40


----------



## 3boys

I just heard babies hb with my doppler for the first time. Such an awesome sound.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yay! It's the best sound!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yaaay! Congrats on hearing the heartbeat, 3boys!


Jealous! I realized that when I listened before, what I was hearing wasn't the heartbeat. Had another listen today and still couldn't get it. I hope I join you soon!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dark_Star said:


> I'm very sad right now over Leonard Nimoy's passing. I have been a huge fan all of my life.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtQUePN5y40

Right there with ya. Huge fans in this house. :cry:


----------



## Dark_Star

Leonard Nimoy's last tweet was on Monday - "A life is like a garden. Perfect moments can be had but not preserved, except in memory. Live Long and Prosper"

I think we should all take this to heart. Even with all our worries and concerns, we need to stop to appreciate and enjoy the wonder that we are pregnant.


----------



## 3boys

GingerPanda said:


> Yaaay! Congrats on hearing the heartbeat, 3boys!
> 
> 
> Jealous! I realized that when I listened before, what I was hearing wasn't the heartbeat. Had another listen today and still couldn't get it. I hope I join you soon!

I was about to give up took over half an hour to find it. Probably easier for me to find it as I used the doppler with my last two pregnancies.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Lil_Pixie said:


> Oh bum! Xander's 3 year boosters will be due soon. We'll have to explain to him and when he's mad at us he's completely capable of telling us. Vaccinations are much easier when they're 12 weeks old lol.
> 
> Got a letter today for my smear test, I can't have it while I'm pregnant so I can put that bad boy off till Christmas :dance:

I had my smear the week before I got my BFP. So I was technically pregnant then, lol.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm debating booking a scan just so i have SOMETHING booked. Not even knowing when I will have one is horrible, I think it will be around april tbh, If my booking app is running behind it tells me my scan will aswell. So yeah April. So i'm tempted to book something in for march :) I don't want one too early as I don't wanna spend loads of money to not get much of a look. I'm thinking around 10/11 weeks. I don't think my nhs scan will be until 14...

I think they will have to do your scan earlier as past 14 weeks they are unable to do the NT test.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

ClaireJ23 said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Oh bum! Xander's 3 year boosters will be due soon. We'll have to explain to him and when he's mad at us he's completely capable of telling us. Vaccinations are much easier when they're 12 weeks old lol.
> 
> Got a letter today for my smear test, I can't have it while I'm pregnant so I can put that bad boy off till Christmas :dance:
> 
> I had my smear the week before I got my BFP. So I was technically pregnant then, lol.Click to expand...

I was told a smear will be a part of my first appointment. My DH will be there, I'm sure he will step outside. Hahaha, he doesn't want to see that. :dohh:

As for the scans. I think I'll have a scan at my first appointment. I kinda don't want one thought because I don't think at 9+5 the baby will look like much :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ClaireJ23 said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm debating booking a scan just so i have SOMETHING booked. Not even knowing when I will have one is horrible, I think it will be around april tbh, If my booking app is running behind it tells me my scan will aswell. So yeah April. So i'm tempted to book something in for march :) I don't want one too early as I don't wanna spend loads of money to not get much of a look. I'm thinking around 10/11 weeks. I don't think my nhs scan will be until 14...
> 
> I think they will have to do your scan earlier as past 14 weeks they are unable to do the NT test.Click to expand...


with my last it was 13+6. i remember moaning to my husband about it at the time. so yeah just under the 14 week limit. But by the skin of their teeth haha


----------



## cheree89

So much to catch up on...

I am so so sad to hear about Leonard Nimoy. He was a rare and wise person. 

Yay for happy scans.

Yay for hbs found with a doppler. I really need to dig mine out of storage. I am feeling more peaceful about this pregnancy though, so perhaps I should leave it packed for a bit longer lol.

Afm...my 3 year old has croup, poor guy. He was up all last night with that horrid cough and difficulty breathing. I hope we will be a bit better tonight. I also really hope my baby doesn't come down with it. 

I am officially obsessed with names. I just can't seem to be relaxed about it. I know it is crazy, but I feel so much pressure to have a name that is perfect. It just gets harder and harder the more kids you have since now you have to find the perfect name for baby AND have it match the other kids' names. It is the one thing that might turn me away from team yellow.


----------



## cheree89

I forgot to add ...

I am a stomach sleeper and it is already getting uncomfortable! I had to bend my leg off to the side to make it work last night (for the few hours of sleep I got anyway). I think I managed to sleep on my tummy until about 25 weeks last time, but not sure I will make it that long if I am already having to bend my leg around.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww 3boys that's amazin, I was just about to ask if anyone had picked up babies heartbeat...

I bought a sonoline b Doppler last night, by the time it comes tho I'll be nearer to 9 weeks, I used a angel sounds one with my daughter last time, so fingers crossed I pick something up :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cheree, I'm a front sleeper also, and now I'm at the point were my leg is cocked to the side, to give abit of room for my belly :haha:


----------



## JennH.RN

Ok, so I had a scare yesterday. I had blood on the TP after wiping. It was bright red with two tiny clots and it scared the crap out of me. I was 5+6 yesterday. I went to the ER and they drew blood and did an ultrasound. My HCG level was about 8700. I was able to see the baby and the heartbeat. They said the baby looked good with a normal heartbeat. They did say it was a little low, but they said that was because it is so early. Then, they told me I had a small subchorionic hematoma and needed another scan in 10 days. I have not had any more bleeding since. They said most times this is re-absorbed, the doctor didn't seem too concerned.

Anyone have any experience with this? I was feeling ok until I started researching and although but stories were positive it still increases the risk of something happening. The put me on pelvic rest and light duty at work. I have been having cramps since before I found out I was pregnant, but today it seems like they increase with activity. I am so nervous and have so many more questions. I keep telling myself to relax and stay positive because everything looked good with the baby.


----------



## 3boys

I've had a sch but unfortunately things didn't turn out well for me but I met some lovely women on here at the time and all their babies were fine.


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi JennH,
I have 2 small SCHs. I did bleed and spot for about 3 weeks, but all seems to be okay now. I will know more at my scan on April 1st. But for now, I am still pregnant and the bleeding ended without miscarriage.


----------



## JennH.RN

Dark_Star, did you have any cramping? I have been having cramps on/off for 3 weeks but they are mild and don't last long. But today it seems like if I get up and do stuff the cramps get worse. They didn't recommend bedrest, just to take it easy and not do any lifting. I only bleed that one time so I'm hoping its very small and will just take care of itself.


----------



## Dark_Star

I had mild cramps through part of it, but they were definitely not like period cramps or miscarriage cramps.
The cramps you're having might just be normal early pregnancy stretching.
I was put on pelvic rest and modified bedrest- perhaps my doctor was stricter because I'm carrying twins.


----------



## JennH.RN

I am on pelvic rest as well. I am a nurse and work in ICU. I have had off since tuesday night and go back in sunday night. I spoke to my manager and he is fine if I don't do any lifting. I am hoping the cramps are just normal stretching. It's a little like period cramps, but they are mild. It just worries me when it happens. I wish they would just put me on bedrest. However, my husband does not like that idea as I make most of the money. I am already thinking I may have to be on bedrest later and wanted to save my PTO for then.


----------



## tallybee

Hugs jennh I hope all is well. 

Ouch it's 4.15 am and my shoulder is keeping me awake :-(


----------



## CrazyMumma

BOOBS BOOBS BOOBS OMG BOOBS

This is insane. They are huge. And heavy. My nipples are massive and so over sensitive. Wearing a bra hurts. Not wearing a bra hurts. DH touches them and I could kill him. 

Any ideas for how to soothe them 

:(


----------



## Dark_Star

Mine are the same... I find a soft bra top or snug camisole is better than a bra or no bra.


----------



## CrazyMumma

My boobs are way to big for those kind of tops :(


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope everything's OK JennH, it is a very worrying time. Just try not to worry too much, hopefully you'll get some good news very soon.


----------



## tallybee

The only bras I can wear now are soft maternity ones in a size above my usual already large size lol I'm a size 8-10 uk with E cups wtf!


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope everything is okay, Jenn. I know someone on here who had a SCH and bled a LOT during her pregnancy, and her little girl is just fine. Her username is MizzyD if you want to check her out. She might be able to help you.




I'm just feeling so defeated today. I woke up feeling like something is wrong with this pregnancy. I can't shake it, and I can't bring myself to get out of bed.

I'm so pissed off that my doctor's office refuses to give me another scan until 20 weeks. I've never even made it to double digit weeks! Only saw bub once at 7w4d (measured 7w1d).

I tried looking around at walk-in ultrasound places, but they're all just for entertainment gender and 3D/4D scans. I found one place, but the earliest they do scans is 12 weeks. And I just don't think I can wait that long. I'm losing my mind today. :(


----------



## tallybee

:hugs:gingerpanda. It must be so stressful, geez I'm stressing and am fortunate never to have been through a loss :flow: why won't your dr scan again? Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Because they don't do it unless it's "medically necessary", and my mental health or previous losses don't count.

Also, my insurance only covers two scans per pregnancy. Which is rich considering what they charge me in premiums every month! :( They hate covering anything. They just say "Oh, we'll apply it to your deductible." Which is like $4000!


----------



## tallybee

Wow sorry they're being so useless Hun, I don't understand the us healthcare system fully but it sounds expensive and v frustrating xx

Is there nowhere that can do a reassurance scan for you at all, there seem to be places here that do such a thing for under £100gbp so not sure how that translates in $.


----------



## Serenjay

Im so glad we have scans easily available here in UK. My 2 from epau and private one £40 do put mind at rest. I really wish you could get peace of mind GP.. 


Girls I'm back in with my HG.... Back on a drip x


----------



## Dark_Star

I know the feeling GingerPanda. I thought I found a heartbeat, but in retrospect I think it was something else. I am also on progesterone and my last baby passed on 6 weeks before we discovered it at 12w scan. I'm having a tough time.


----------



## 3boys

GingerPanda said:


> I hope everything is okay, Jenn. I know someone on here who had a SCH and bled a LOT during her pregnancy, and her little girl is just fine. Her username is MizzyD if you want to check her out. She might be able to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just feeling so defeated today. I woke up feeling like something is wrong with this pregnancy. I can't shake it, and I can't bring myself to get out of bed.
> 
> I'm so pissed off that my doctor's office refuses to give me another scan until 20 weeks. I've never even made it to double digit weeks! Only saw bub once at 7w4d (measured 7w1d).
> 
> I tried looking around at walk-in ultrasound places, but they're all just for entertainment gender and 3D/4D scans. I found one place, but the earliest they do scans is 12 weeks. And I just don't think I can wait that long. I'm losing my mind today. :(

Gp I can't imagine how tough that is. Your chances of mc when all looked well at over 7 weeks is really slim. Just try to remember that x


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay said:


> Im so glad we have scans easily available here in UK. My 2 from epau and private one £40 do put mind at rest. I really wish you could get peace of mind GP..
> 
> 
> Girls I'm back in with my HG.... Back on a drip x

:hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon. Xx


Dark_Star said:


> I know the feeling GingerPanda. I thought I found a heartbeat, but in retrospect I think it was something else. I am also on progesterone and my last baby passed on 6 weeks before we discovered it at 12w scan. I'm having a tough time.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


3boys said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I hope everything is okay, Jenn. I know someone on here who had a SCH and bled a LOT during her pregnancy, and her little girl is just fine. Her username is MizzyD if you want to check her out. She might be able to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just feeling so defeated today. I woke up feeling like something is wrong with this pregnancy. I can't shake it, and I can't bring myself to get out of bed.
> 
> I'm so pissed off that my doctor's office refuses to give me another scan until 20 weeks. I've never even made it to double digit weeks! Only saw bub once at 7w4d (measured 7w1d).
> 
> I tried looking around at walk-in ultrasound places, but they're all just for entertainment gender and 3D/4D scans. I found one place, but the earliest they do scans is 12 weeks. And I just don't think I can wait that long. I'm losing my mind today. :(
> 
> Gp I can't imagine how tough that is. Your chances of mc when all looked well at over 7 weeks is really slim. Just try to remember that xClick to expand...

This is true xx


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Tally x

Girls if you want a giggle. Look what I done. Packed white Jim jam tops forgetting I was wearing a bright pink bra
 



Attached Files:







1425141549769101646301.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## GingerPanda

My first pregnancy stopped growing at 8w1d, so I can't relax even though things appeared okay at 7 weeks. :(

There's only one scan place near here that will do scans before 16-20 weeks... But they won't do them until 12 weeks.


----------



## Dark_Star

GingerPanda said:


> My first pregnancy stopped growing at 8w1d, so I can't relax even though things appeared okay at 7 weeks. :(
> 
> There's only one scan place near here that will do scans before 16-20 weeks... But they won't do them until 12 weeks.

I can't get a scan either, the closest private scans are a 5 hour drive away. My next scan is at April 1.

I'm just trying to remind myself that this is all out of my control, and as long as I know that there is still a pregnancy in there I must treat myself gently and keep my stress level down. My last fetal demise co-incided with a basement flood, and I feel in my heart that the panic attack I had was the cause.

Even if we did get a scan now... would it really reassure you if you had odd pains or spotting the next day? I know it would just cause the worrying all over for me again, especially since we have both had MMCs.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

For me I really think having a scan next weekend will put my mind at ease, providing things are ok in there. My last pregnancy the baby stopped grown 5 or 6 weeks before we found out, but I've never had an early scan before, so I think if everything looks as it should between 8/9 weeks I'll have a bit of confidence. 

I'm very lucky that my first pregnancy was wonderful and my son was/is super healthy, yet still I can't picture that there will be anything in there next weekend. 

Gp I'm so sorry you can't get a scan, is there no way for you to change your Dr's mind? Or get them to listen to the hb so you know everything's ok in there?


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hugs ladies, this time really is scary. Especially after a loss x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Dark_Star I'm sorry that you feel that your panic attack was the cause. That's really sad that you feel that way. 

I agree that I wouldn't be reassured too much by a scan now. I had an 8 week scan with DD1 and one week later I was staying overnight in hospital with severe bleeding due to a SCH and a threatened miscarriage.


----------



## Dark_Star

It's getting pretty hard to pretend I'm not pregnant when I run into people in public. I'm starting to think that 3rd sac really wasn't empty at 6 weeks.

https://i.imgur.com/u1kfuF6l.jpg?1


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

bloody hell!!! ahah.


----------



## 3boys

Girls I'm sure you already know but when looking for hb you need to move slowly and really really low down just over top of pelvic bone.


----------



## Dandi

Dark star, that bump is amazing. :) I can't wait for your next scan to see if a third really is hiding in there!


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> It's getting pretty hard to pretend I'm not pregnant when I run into people in public. I'm starting to think that 3rd sac really wasn't empty at 6 weeks.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/u1kfuF6l.jpg?1

Wow!!


----------



## KrazyMomma

First scan on March 4th. Hope to hear heartbeats and see a healthy baby.


----------



## 3boys

Girls I'm sure you already know but when looking for hb you need to move slowly and really really low down just over top of pelvic bone.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Omg dark star your bump worries me as I'm about the same size: :O I'm hoping it's just because it's baby number 4 :haha:


----------



## Dark_Star

Babee_Bugs said:


> Omg dark star your bump worries me as I'm about the same size: :O I'm hoping it's just because it's baby number 4 :haha:

That's probably it, I have not had a pregnancy past 12 weeks yet.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

It's so hard to keep it under wraps!!! My stomach is normally quite flat, and now it's HUGE :haha: not sure I can keep it a secret for much longer lol

Thankfully it's still quite cold here, so baggy tops and jumpers are coming in useful :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Been working so just catching up. I'm another who already has an obvious bump. 7 weeks :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsmfc8zz4u.jpg

Summers nursery teachers asked me how far on I was earlier this week and nearly dropped from shock when I said seven weeks haha!


----------



## Dark_Star

Beautiful bump Natasha!


----------



## GingerPanda

Lovely bumps, ladies! Mine's all bloat and chub! :haha:

I'd share a picture, but my bathroom is a mess since I can't use the chemicals to clean it properly anymore.


----------



## Natasha2605

Dark_Star said:


> Beautiful bump Natasha!

Thank you. Yours is also lovely! I love seeing pregnancy bellies :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Here's a pic of my bump :haha: the pic on the left is about 1 month before I fell pregnant x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Natasha that's an impressive bump! X


----------



## Aliop

You ladies all look great with your baby bumps! I am feeling a bit better about mine now LOL I am about the same as you all are!


----------



## Dark_Star

I'll feel better about mine when it's not so squishy. It's more displaced guts and bloat than baby at this point!


----------



## cheree89

Nice bumps ladies! I am getting a bit thick through the middle, but I think it is because I can't stop eating all.the.time. I've not had this problem with my last pregnancies. I am having cravings for odd things. I am almost always craving fish. I have to actually watch how much I eat it because I am nervous of the mercury. I was a pretty strict vegetarian with my last two, so maybe that it the difference.


----------



## GingerPanda

Cheree, if you like shrimp and shellfish, they have some of the lowest amounts of mercury of all seafood. I had some hibachi scallops and shrimp the other day, and it was divine.


----------



## apreslaube

My bump is obvious too, but part of that is just fat lol. I always "sucked in" unconsciously but now I can't. In the last 2 weeks or so it changed from just fat and bloat to actual bump. 

I am so constipated today. I can't eat because my stomach is full even though I haven't eaten that much. We flew to Phoenix today and the flight went went. I had issues with sitting all that time though. We told my mom today. Her reaction was so funny. She was like "what?! What?! What?! Really? Are you serious??" Lol we got in on camera.


----------



## detterose

GingerPanda said:


> Welcome new ladies! I think I've added you all in, but if I missed you I'm sorry! Just let me know. MrsSmith, I changed your due date. I also noted the three ladies I know of that are having twins. If anyone has any changes that need to be made to the front page, just say so! :)
> 
> 
> I keep getting a full sensation too. It immediately makes me have to pee! Very annoying!

Can you add me please for Oct 18th?


----------



## Mrs Mel

Great bump pictures girls!


----------



## tallybee

Lovely bump pics ladies!!!

I'll have to add mine too though it's not quite as impressive, we were meant to go out last night for a friend's birthday and I caught my reflection in the bedroom mirror... Even holding it in it's fairly obvious in non baggy clothes!

Didn't go out after all as ds decided to throw upas we were getting ready :/


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No bump! I can get away with not saying anything for months most likely! I never show until third tri :) but i always go overdue and then i look huge!(only me who thinks so haha) i always remember when i was pregant with my first sitting down opposite a pregnant lady at the hospital and she was massive. she started chatting on about how uncomfy she was and how i would know what she meant in a few months blah blah blah. Then she asked me how long i had left.... her face when i said "oh i was due yesterday" hahah. :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

Those are impressive first trimester bumps indeed ladies. With my first and second pregnancies I don´t remember having a noticeable bump like that until about 4 months. After that though my stomach never did go back to being completely flat so I doubt anyone other than me will notice the difference this time!


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> No bump! I can get away with not saying anything for months most likely! I never show until third tri :) but i always go overdue and then i look huge!(only me who thinks so haha) i always remember when i was pregant with my first sitting down opposite a pregnant lady at the hospital and she was massive. she started chatting on about how uncomfy she was and how i would know what she meant in a few months blah blah blah. Then she asked me how long i had left.... her face when i said "oh i was due yesterday" hahah. :)

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Serenjay said:


> Thanks Tally x
> 
> Girls if you want a giggle. Look what I done. Packed white Jim jam tops forgetting I was wearing a bright pink bra

Ha ha, this made me laugh! Just the sort of thing I would do too!


----------



## pink_bow

Fab bumps! Mine is just a b shape at the moment as my muscles split with DD. Hoping it will go once I have a proper bump!


----------



## tallybee

Geez I'm ravenous today! :shock:

Been for a good walk though so don't feel too bad about stuffing my face lol.

Booking in appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## xCherylx

Hello :)
I'm due 26th October! Exciting x


----------



## tallybee

Hi Cheryl! :wave:


----------



## Natasha2605

tallybee said:


> Geez I'm ravenous today! :shock:
> 
> Been for a good walk though so don't feel too bad about stuffing my face lol.
> 
> Booking in appointment tomorrow!!

I hope your appointment goes well. Mine is Thursday :)


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Geez I'm ravenous today! :shock:
> 
> Been for a good walk though so don't feel too bad about stuffing my face lol.
> 
> Booking in appointment tomorrow!!
> 
> I hope your appointment goes well. Mine is Thursday :)Click to expand...

Thanks :) I hope yours does too. Where have they got you going, mine's at Leith which is slightly easier for me on the bus than the hosp at little france x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

good luck with your bookin in apps ladies :) 

i made it to 9 weeks (by lmp) so hopefully mine comes soon ahah! will ring by the end of the week if i haven't heard anything :)


----------



## xCherylx

My first midwife appointment isn't until 2nd April, going to be a long month!


----------



## Dark_Star

xCherylx said:


> My first midwife appointment isn't until 2nd April, going to be a long month!

I know the feeling, I have to wait until April 1 for my next ultrasound. 7 weeks is such a long time to wonder if both of my twins are living despite my spotting.


----------



## rm1234

I'm due my second on the 8th October!! Wish I could see what's happening in ther!


----------



## Aliop

Do you ladies have the option to see private OBs? 

In Australia we either are a public or private patient and by being a private patient I can call my OB if I am concerned and she will see me that day and scan me. I had a SCH with my third and experienced lots of spotting and then a full on bleed at 9 weeks where I was sure I'd lost the baby, rang the office and she said to come straight in and she saw me within the hour, did the scan and there was baby with a great heart beat. I cannot tell you how reassuring that was! I just feel for you waiting so long for reassurance scans :(


----------



## Dark_Star

Where I live there are no private scans for a 5 hour drive, and the hospital refuses to scan for potential miscarriages. There are no ultrasounds at doctor's offices.

It's just something I must be at peace with, besides I know a scan this week wouldn't do anything to reassure me that the babies are still alive next week. My babies are safe in the perfect vessel right now, and there is nothing that medical intervention can do that could improve my odds of carrying if this pregnancy is too flawed to continue.


----------



## xCherylx

Dark_Star said:


> xCherylx said:
> 
> 
> My first midwife appointment isn't until 2nd April, going to be a long month!
> 
> I know the feeling, I have to wait until April 1 for my next ultrasound. 7 weeks is such a long time to wonder if both of my twins are living despite my spotting.Click to expand...

So many days to wait! Can't wait for my first ultrasound but that will be 6-8 weeks away! Have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Natasha2605

tallybee said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Geez I'm ravenous today! :shock:
> 
> Been for a good walk though so don't feel too bad about stuffing my face lol.
> 
> Booking in appointment tomorrow!!
> 
> I hope your appointment goes well. Mine is Thursday :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) I hope yours does too. Where have they got you going, mine's at Leith which is slightly easier for me on the bus than the hosp at little france xClick to expand...

I was told all booking appointments are at lauriston building so mine is all the way up there. Got to be there for nine so will be about an hour for me on the bus in the morning traffic :)


----------



## tallybee

That sucks! I'm waiting for the bus now. How dare they be late today dammit :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

if it was on time it wouldn't be a bus haha.


----------



## tallybee

Just made it :rofl:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ace! let us know if they still give out those amazingly inconspicuous bounty packs. Might be different in scotland mind. I hate them haha. Can't bloody hide them and every one knows what they are. 

I'm getting ready for playgroup; it's really not my cup of tea, i never ever took my 6 year old but we took our youngest last week and he loved it so i feel like i have to go back haha. On my own this week as oh is back at work.... these things are such clicks. I will be hiding in the corner for an hour drinking my coffee lol


----------



## NDH

I dont know if anyone remembers me but guess what? I'm back! Apparently my period 3 weeks ago wasn't actually my period. Was definitely a normal bleed that didn't make me at all suspicious of it being anything else. But I've been having such a full feeling in my uterus I had to test just to be able to put the what ifs to bed after seeing a bfn, only much to my shock I didn't. Its definitely not a new pregnancy. I should be roughly 7 weeks, due Oct 20. Will put my ticker back up tomorrow. Shock is starting to wear off.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Wow, that's amazing news! Welcome back!

And good luck to everyone with appointments today :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Brilliant news ! welcome back ! :)


----------



## Natasha2605

That's amazing news NDH! Welcome back. 

Hope your appointment goes well tally. I'm in college until 3 :)


----------



## Sunshine Star

Hi ladies, I wasn't really very active at writing on this page but kept up to date with what was going on. Sadly I lost my baby at 7 weeks last week so going to have a wee break from here. If you could remove my name from the due date list id greatly appreciate it. Wishing everyone all the best with their pregnancies.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry to hear this sunshine star, hope you're ok x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sorry to hear your news sunshine :( x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I'm sorry Sunshine Star. Wish you all the best in your time of healing.


----------



## GingerPanda

xCherylx, rm1234, NDH (Yay! Amazing!), and detterose have all been added!

Sunshine Star, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:



My birthday was yesterday, and it was a wonderful lazy day. I lied down and tried to find the heartbeat on the doppler, but couldn't. Ah well. 9w1d is still early yet. 9w2d today. I stood up too fast earlier, and it felt like I pulled every muscle in my abdomen. Ouch! I guess that's RLP.

Anyone else horribly constipated? I haven't had a poo in 5 days. :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Just to be a pain in the bum but a baby owl is called an owlet... I only just noticed this ahah. Although chicks does sound better haah :) 


no I'm not constipated, i have been taking precautionary laxatives hahaha. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

They are called both chicks and owlets. I thought chicks sounded better too. :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

are they really ? i didn't know that. Tbh i prefer hoglet

but that's totally irrelevant i guess hahah. Hoglet just sounds cute. Although I'm not a huge hedgehog fan. Someone threw one at me once.... it really hurt. Poor hedgehog hahaha

an owlet sounds like something you wanna us3 to charge your phone haha


----------



## GingerPanda

It might be a US thing, but they are officially called both here. :haha:

Owlet reminds me of "eyelet", like the metal rings you put the laces of your shoe through. I used to breed guinea pigs as a kid. The babies are called pups, but I always called them guinea piglets. I just thought it was strange that males are called boars, females are called sows, but the babies are pups not piglets!


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> ace! let us know if they still give out those amazingly inconspicuous bounty packs. Might be different in scotland mind. I hate them haha. Can't bloody hide them and every one knows what they are.
> 
> I'm getting ready for playgroup; it's really not my cup of tea, i never ever took my 6 year old but we took our youngest last week and he loved it so i feel like i have to go back haha. On my own this week as oh is back at work.... these things are such clicks. I will be hiding in the corner for an hour drinking my coffee lol

Yeahh got that, even the mw said 'this is just advertising tbh'... had my rucksack with me with work stuff n it so just shoved it in there wth all the other stuff. So much paperwork!! :shock: lol.

Playgroup was never my cup of tea either :/ 



NDH said:


> I dont know if anyone remembers me but guess what? I'm back! Apparently my period 3 weeks ago wasn't actually my period. Was definitely a normal bleed that didn't make me at all suspicious of it being anything else. But I've been having such a full feeling in my uterus I had to test just to be able to put the what ifs to bed after seeing a bfn, only much to my shock I didn't. Its definitely not a new pregnancy. I should be roughly 7 weeks, due Oct 20. Will put my ticker back up tomorrow. Shock is starting to wear off.

Wow that's amazing!!!!! :happydance: congrats again! How are you feeling? xx



Sunshine Star said:


> Hi ladies, I wasn't really very active at writing on this page but kept up to date with what was going on. Sadly I lost my baby at 7 weeks last week so going to have a wee break from here. If you could remove my name from the due date list id greatly appreciate it. Wishing everyone all the best with their pregnancies.

:hugs: so sorry to hear this hun :hugs: xxxxx



GingerPanda said:


> xCherylx, rm1234, NDH (Yay! Amazing!), and detterose have all been added!
> 
> Sunshine Star, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday was yesterday, and it was a wonderful lazy day. I lied down and tried to find the heartbeat on the doppler, but couldn't. Ah well. 9w1d is still early yet. 9w2d today. I stood up too fast earlier, and it felt like I pulled every muscle in my abdomen. Ouch! I guess that's RLP.
> 
> Anyone else horribly constipated? I haven't had a poo in 5 days. :(

Glad your b-day was fab! It is still early for hb on doppler. Hopefully soon! And yes to constipation. Baaaad. I eat loads of fresh veggies tio so gawd knows where it's all going :lol:



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> are they really ? i didn't know that. Tbh i prefer hoglet
> 
> but that's totally irrelevant i guess hahah. Hoglet just sounds cute. Although I'm not a huge hedgehog fan. Someone threw one at me once.... it really hurt. Poor hedgehog hahaha
> 
> an owlet sounds like something you wanna us3 to charge your phone haha

:rofl:

So.... yeah appointment was boring as expected lol, weighed, measured me; took blood, urine sample; all info into computer; I've consented to all screening etc and next appointment is the scan on the 31st!


Oh and told her I'm planning another home birth, and she said 'oh that's lovely' :cloud9:
xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so jealous you can have a home birth! It's illegal for midwives to trend them where I live.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

nawww :) glad it went well. I had forgotten about the blood test! ick. 

I booked myself a scan because i just can't take this any more lol. i just want some kind of appointment haha. so got one for the 15th :) i reckon i wont get an nhs one til april anyways. Still waiting on my booking app .... 9 weeks 1 day now... hurrryyyyy up lol


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> I'm so jealous you can have a home birth! It's illegal for midwives to trend them where I live.

That's bad :(

They seem to be more accepting of it here since my other children were born. I knew it was what I wanted both times but had to push for it (pardon the pun :rofl:) as the MWs seemed to want to steer me towards hospital for no reason other than it being more convenient for staffing. Obvs if there'd been a medical reason to be in hospital I'd have gone. This time the MW seemed happy that I wanted a HB - she said not many from my area do and it is a good thing to do!

Mind you my other two were born in 2 different parts of England and now we're in Edinburgh (Scotland) so maybe it's always been different. Who knows!

Just opened that Bounty pack. What a load of rubbish!!!!!

Tomorrow will be fun, looking after my friend's LOs as her usual childcare arrangement is on holiday and we've got the plumber in as well, putting a new sink and dishwasher in! 

This house will eventually be how I want it lol!


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> nawww :) glad it went well. I had forgotten about the blood test! ick.
> 
> I booked myself a scan because i just can't take this any more lol. i just want some kind of appointment haha. so got one for the 15th :) i reckon i wont get an nhs one til april anyways. Still waiting on my booking app .... 9 weeks 1 day now... hurrryyyyy up lol

Geezo, they need to get their finger out!


----------



## xCherylx

Oh was looking forward to the bounty pack...haha oh well! I was surprised to see I can get one now and one at 27 weeks!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

What freebies did u get tally :) ? 
hahah. Anything good ?! (or at least ya know, kinda good) 
50p off persil ? haha 
a sample of decaf coffee ? 

I would love a home birth! My oh is dead set against them, I had my first(his stepson) easily; 4 and a half hour labour, no stitches etc. All very straight forward. Home within a day. The worst part is actually having to be in a hospital (ughh) 

When i tried to talk him into having our "first" at home he just kept saying it made him nervous and it really worried him (even though i showed him all the statistics etc) 

Nvm though; I got induced in the end so he won by default. I think with one induction and going over by 15 days and one born 14 days overdue after 2 sweeps. The chances of going naturally are home are slim anyways. I do love the idea though :)


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, I can't remember whether I said but I ended up booking a scan! It's on 14th March when I'll be 8 weeks! Yay! Can't wait but so scared and nervous as well!

How do we get the bounty packs?? Sorry I'm new to all this! For those in the uk, I was told my 12 week scan is in the system and a letter will be sent out telling me when it is, any ideas when I you get the letter?

Still waiting for my midwife to call me to get my booking in appointment booked in....unfortunately patience is not one of my strong points!! I hate waiting! Gonna start raining myself soon to check my phone works! :rofl:


----------



## tallybee

xCherylx said:


> Oh was looking forward to the bounty pack...haha oh well! I was surprised to see I can get one now and one at 27 weeks!

Sorry :lol: maybe the 27 weeks one is better??? I vaguely remember having one with boob pads :rofl:



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> What freebies did u get tally :) ?
> hahah. Anything good ?! (or at least ya know, kinda good)
> 50p off persil ? haha
> a sample of decaf coffee ?
> 
> I would love a home birth! My oh is dead set against them, I had my first(his stepson) easily; 4 and a half hour labour, no stitches etc. All very straight forward. Home within a day. The worst parEt is actually having to be in a hospital (ughh)
> 
> When i tried to talk him into having our "first" at home he just kept saying it made him nervous and it really worried him (even though i showed him all the statistics etc)
> 
> Nvm though; I got induced in the end so he won by default. I think with one induction and going over by 15 days and one born 14 days overdue after 2 sweeps. The chances of going naturally are home are slim anyways. I do love the idea though :)

Ehhm well there's: 

a week's worth of pregnacare vitamins which are the ones I have bought the whole 9 months worth of anyway

a sample of PG tips teabags

a thing about junior ISAs

a tiny sample of bepanthen stretch mark cream

a rubbish magazine full of adverts

loads of leaflet things with no new information lol

Oh and a voucher to take to boots asda or superdrug to get a different pack. I think this one is just an information one. Who knew.

Rhi I know I am so lucky with the HB thing, my oh is happy if I'm happy (and he can take heart that I've done it twice with no issue).

xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhhh I don't even like tea hahahah


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, I can't remember whether I said but I ended up booking a scan! It's on 14th March when I'll be 8 weeks! Yay! Can't wait but so scared and nervous as well!
> 
> How do we get the bounty packs?? Sorry I'm new to all this! For those in the uk, I was told my 12 week scan is in the system and a letter will be sent out telling me when it is, any ideas when I you get the letter?
> 
> Still waiting for my midwife to call me to get my booking in appointment booked in....unfortunately patience is not one of my strong points!! I hate waiting! Gonna start raining myself soon to check my phone works! :rofl:

I'm still waiting aswell... although i'm just over 9 weeks now ( by my lmp) :haha: Maybe i should check my phone works too :haha: 

I was told though that someone would call me between 9-12 weeks. 
:dohh: Seems like i could still be in for a wait. My scan wont get booked until my midwife books it and my booking in app.


Your midwife will give you a bounty pack x


----------



## tallybee

I don't like normal tea either lol I drink redbush or herbal x


----------



## Mrs Mel

I usually love tea but I've gone right off it!

Is anyone having any cravings or good aversions?

I'm into cheese and pickle sandwiches and crisps right now!


----------



## Babylove100

Im craving cheese and cucumber sandwiches! Off to the shops I go!


----------



## Dark_Star

My favorite meal right now is a toasted bagel with avocado, cheddar cheese, mayo, and a bit of red onion on it. I should add pickles!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nope no cravings! i'm not sure i believe they exist tbh.. I think it's just a conspiracy for women to eat disgusting foods without judgement ahaha :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I definitely craved cold cold water when I was having X 

So far aversions are tea and coffee, and brown bread and hot vimto are on their way out.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My sister had two home births, the first one accidentally in the bathroom, the second one was intentional but also in the bathroom. No midwife for either but the same paramedic came both times and recognised her from the first which was a bit cringe lol. 

She was advised to have a home birth the second time. I'd be happy with just squeezing this one out :dohh:


----------



## Natasha2605

No cravings here either. Lost ten lbs after getting implant out and falling pregnant. Have only gained two back so far :)


----------



## tallybee

I desperately wanted onions earlier, and home made coleslaw on jacket potato. I had a huge baker with shredded carrot, the coleslaw and onions, cottage cheese. It was ace. Now all I want is chocolate so munching some vice versas lol


----------



## Mrs Mel

I find chocolate just doesn't taste nice :( It tastes a bit like soap. It's such a pity!


----------



## GingerPanda

I have some Hot Tamales (cinnamon candy), and they are wonderful! :D


----------



## Dandi

I just ate an entire sleeve of Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## Dark_Star

I can't do really sweet foods like cookies and ice cream right now, but tart sweets like sorbet and green grapes are wonderful.
It's odd because I am usually a sugar monster.


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star, me too. I'm usually aaaall about the sweets. But I totally went off sweet stuff for a while there. It was super weird.


----------



## xCherylx

No cravings here, and not feeling sick with any foods yet! Thankfully. I only had this with my first after 20 weeks so hoping I have a while to go.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Mrs Mel said:


> I usually love tea but I've gone right off it!
> 
> Is anyone having any cravings or good aversions?
> 
> I'm into cheese and pickle sandwiches and crisps right now!

I don't have any strange cravings, but I do have strange combinations of foods I'd like to have a for a meal. 

Like spring rolls and cheesecake. I don't eat them together though. Just one and then the other. Or on Friday I wanted chai tea and wonton soup.



Lil_Pixie said:


> I definitely craved cold cold water when I was having X
> 
> So far aversions are tea and coffee, and brown bread and hot vimto are on their way out.

I MUST HAVE ICE COLD WATER EVERY SINGLE DAY. Before pregnancy I actually ALWAYS requested water with no ice or lemon. Now I must have both. Lemon ice water really helps with nausea as well.

I'm feeling a bit down because in the months leading up to TTC I'd gained 20lbs. Now I just feel like I'm getting bigger and bigger. I packed away all my pre-preggo clothes, and I'll focus on being thin again after pregnancy. I have no plans of gaining tons of weight, but I know I won't be wearing those things any time soon.


----------



## tallybee

Ahhh worrying about weight is futile for us ATM anyways, the only thing is to focus on as healthy as we can be xxx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dark_Star said:


> I can't do really sweet foods like cookies and ice cream right now, but tart sweets like sorbet and green grapes are wonderful.
> It's odd because I am usually a sugar monster.

Dark_Star, you should freeze the green grapes. It's so great. Somehow it intensifies the flavor! 

Thanks tallybee. My DH actually likes it. He's really excited that I have thighs and a big butt now. He goes on about how I'll run it off after the baby, so he's going to enjoy it while I have it. :blush::shy: Hahaha. I told him he'd better enjoy the big boobs too, because I'm usually pretty flat. :dohh:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Ooh yes, cheese and pickle cravings for me too.


----------



## tallybee

Cheeeeeese!!!!!!! :munch:


----------



## GingerPanda

I love cheese, but it makes me sick lately. Hasn't stopped me from craving it! :(


----------



## tallybee

I love cheese, all the time lol. I have lots of kinds, and want them all :lol:


----------



## Dark_Star

I've started a baby blanket, any other knitters have something in the works?

https://i.imgur.com/Fvba2Hcm.jpg


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> I've started a baby blanket, any other knitters have something in the works?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Fvba2Hcm.jpg

Sweet! I have started a stripey baby sweater :)


----------



## Dark_Star

Is anyone else on progesterone getting headaches every day?
I'm on 200mg Prometrium daily and I seem to get a lingering headache in the front of my head about 2 hours after I take my first dose. I've noticed on days that I forget to take it early, the headache comes on later, so I am pretty sure it is the culprit. I take 1/2 of a tylenol sometimes, but it doesn't seem to fix it completely.


----------



## detterose

Cant win. Over the weekend, I felt so horrible with MS and would have given anything to feel better. Today, no MS and breast pain has eased slightly so now I cant help but worry!! Ugh.. Anyone else having symptoms come and go?


----------



## Natasha2605

detterose said:


> Cant win. Over the weekend, I felt so horrible with MS and would have given anything to feel better. Today, no MS and breast pain has eased slightly so now I cant help but worry!! Ugh.. Anyone else having symptoms come and go?

Me. Very early pregnancy had constant symptoms. All stoppes at five weeks ish other than one Sore boob. Last Tuesday I was sick in the day , felt sick on and off on Wednesday but then it stopped again. Now back to no symptoms other than a sore boob.


----------



## tallybee

Morning!

My symptoms are coming and going as well. Dark star I am not on progesterone but am having headaches anyway :/


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies, I'm not progesterone either but am still getting headaches at the moment! My symptons are pretty consistent at the moment, very sore boobs, tiredness, and occasional nausea.

Also, another couple of questions, now, my friend is also pregnant (17weeks) and we were talking at the weekend and she said a couple things that confused me! She was saying a food craving is only a craving if you eat the same thing constantly for days in a row. I thought a food craving was a uncontrollable desire to eat a particular something?

Second thing she said was you need an extra 500 calories a day during pregnancy!!! That seems excessive to me, I thought it was 200, and that's only really in the 3rd tri.

Just wondered what you all think!?!?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

the equivalent of an apple a day extra is all you need apparently :) it's a huge myth that we should eat for two or even eat loads and loads more!

edit: for the first 6 months i mean.. after that it's around 200 a day


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you! Glad I'm not going mad! I did say all this to her but she was adamant you can eat 500 calories more! :haha: an apple a day it is until 6 months!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I always remember being told that by my midwife when i was pregnant with my first. although i'm sure other people will advise slightly different :) They are very keen to make sure people don't eat too much ! I think due to the increase in mums with a higher bmi.


----------



## cheree89

Dark_Star said:


> I've started a baby blanket, any other knitters have something in the works?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Fvba2Hcm.jpg

I'm getting ready to cast on a romper for the baby. Most of my yarn looks spring-ish though. I should really look for some fall and winter colorways.


----------



## tallybee

I thought the 500 calories thing was when breastfeeding maybe wrong though


----------



## NDH

I eat counter to popular recommendations during pregnancy and follow the Dr Brewer Pregnancy diet. That means, due to my circumstances, I eat approximately 3000 calories/day and 120-160g of protein. Due to various factors that's significantly higher than the average person who follows this particular diet though.
Here's a good article on nutrition in pregnancy, which does focus on the Brewer diet and explains why it is so beneficial.
https://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/nutrition.asp


----------



## Hope87

According to WebMD:

"Though you do need some extra calories, it's not necessary to ''eat for two.'' *The average pregnant woman needs only about 300 healthy calories more a day than she did before she was pregnant*. This will help her gain the right amount of weight during pregnancy.

Ask your health care provider how much weight you should gain. A woman who was average weight before getting pregnant should gain 25 to 35 pounds after becoming pregnant. Underweight women should gain 28 to 40 pounds. And overweight women may need to gain only 15 to 25 pounds during pregnancy.

In general, you should gain about 2 to 4 pounds during the first three months you're pregnant and 1 pound a week during the rest of your pregnancy. If you are expecting twins you should gain 35 to 45 pounds during your pregnancy. This would be an average of 1 ½ pounds per week after the usual weight gain in the first three months.

It's especially important to gain the right amount of weight when you're expecting twins because your weight affects the babies' weight. And because twins are often born before the due date, a higher birth weight is important for their health. When carrying twins, you may need between 3,000 and 3,500 calories a day."[/I]

Source: https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/healthy-weight-gain


----------



## Natasha2605

Just had a morning nap. Tiredness seems to be the only consistent symptom of the last few days. 

OHs taking the girls to their gymnastics class and softplay so might take another one rather than do my college work as I planned. Or watch some pretty little liars. 

Hope everyones having a good day :)


----------



## Charmed86

Just thought I'd quickly update everyone! I was having some cramping & spotting at the beginning of my pregnancy, so I was referred to the early pregnancy assessment unit. I had my first scan 2wks ago & they found a gestational sac & yolk. They asked me to come back in a couple of weeks to check for a heartbeat. I went in yesterday & everything was great.. Bit of a surprise though as there wasn't just one heartbeat, but TWO!! Looks like we're having twins :D


----------



## Natasha2605

Wow how exciting! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yay! Lots of twins in this group!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

bloody hell must be something in the water haahha congrats x


----------



## Babylove100

Wow exciting!! Double congratulations :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Charmed! That's four sets of twins! I'm jealous. I wish I was having twins. :haha:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

detterose said:


> Cant win. Over the weekend, I felt so horrible with MS and would have given anything to feel better. Today, no MS and breast pain has eased slightly so now I cant help but worry!! Ugh.. Anyone else having symptoms come and go?

Yes! This week the nausea is back after a week of relief. My boobs aren't sore anymore, but they itch. :dohh:



GingerPanda said:


> Yay, Charmed! That's four sets of twins! I'm jealous. I wish I was having twins. :haha:

me too! Congrats Charmed!

I'm finally going to have my first appointment today! Snow is coming tomorrow, so it looks like I've just barely made it without getting canceled. So excited. Maybe it will be twins! :baby::baby: :winkwink:


----------



## tallybee

Wow another set of twins in the group!!! :wohoo: charmed congrats!

Something in the water...? lol there's a few of us who could still turn out to be having them yet! 

Tried doppler earlier, couldn't find anything but guess it's still early.

xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh wow charmed congrats hunnie :)... Was there just the one sac and 2 heartbeats? Oh I'd love identical twins lol d


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Afternoon ladies :wave: 

Wow I've been a busy bee this weekend (Sunday-Tuesday)... I sorted out my bedroom the other week after we came back from butlins, but it was in serious need of re decorating,.. So whilst other half watched the kids, I stripped the walls, painted the ceiling, painted the walls, glossed all the woodwork and wallpapered... Just been to town and got some new curtains :). I can't believe I got it all done, I was stood up the ladders at midnight last night.

I slept really well last night :haha:

I've also started to crochet a white cardigan dark star, got the yoke and arms done, just working on the front/back :) will upload a pic later on x


----------



## Dark_Star

Charmed86 said:


> Just thought I'd quickly update everyone! I was having some cramping & spotting at the beginning of my pregnancy, so I was referred to the early pregnancy assessment unit. I had my first scan 2wks ago & they found a gestational sac & yolk. They asked me to come back in a couple of weeks to check for a heartbeat. I went in yesterday & everything was great.. Bit of a surprise though as there wasn't just one heartbeat, but TWO!! Looks like we're having twins :D

Welcome to the twins club! Did they tell you if there were two sacs or one? Mine are di/di twins, which means they are likely fraternal, but there is about a 10% chance that one egg split early enough that it created 2 sacs making them identical.


----------



## Dark_Star

cheree89 said:


> I'm getting ready to cast on a romper for the baby. Most of my yarn looks spring-ish though. I should really look for some fall and winter colorways.

Fall colors would actually be lovely for baby clothes, maybe something in yellow/tan/light orange.


----------



## Dreamer320

Wow! Lots of twins due in October!! So amazing.


----------



## Dreamer320

Over hypermesis .... Ugh. Diclegis medicine didn't help at all for me.. Just made me really tired?! Now on Zofran 2-3 times a day. It's helping to the point to where I am not actually throwing up. Everyone said "each pregnancy is different!" Yet here I am again :nope: . I am happy and blessed to be pregnant again.. I just hope this doesn't last the whole pregnancy so I can actually enjoy it.

Hope everyone is feeling well!!! I don't post much but I do follow as much as possible (this thread moves quick!! Lol) 

More Blood work for me on Thursday. 

I told my daughter I have a baby in my belly and she poked it and said "ewe!" Hahaah ... Yeah well. Apparently she's too young to get it !! Lol :dohh:


Enjoy ur day ladies:flower:


----------



## Dark_Star

Having a lot of dark thoughts today about this pregnancy. My younger sister is undergoing a hysterectomy today for invasive type 2 uterine cancer and I live very far away from home, it's difficult.


----------



## tallybee

Dreamer320 said:


> Over hypermesis .... Ugh. Diclegis medicine didn't help at all for me.. Just made me really tired?! Now on Zofran 2-3 times a day. It's helping to the point to where I am not actually throwing up. Everyone said "each pregnancy is different!" Yet here I am again :nope: . I am happy and blessed to be pregnant again.. I just hope this doesn't last the whole pregnancy so I can actually enjoy it.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well!!! I don't post much but I do follow as much as possible (this thread moves quick!! Lol)
> 
> More Blood work for me on Thursday.
> 
> I told my daughter I have a baby in my belly and she poked it and said "ewe!" Hahaah ... Yeah well. Apparently she's too young to get it !! Lol :dohh:
> 
> 
> Enjoy ur day ladies:flower:

:hugs: I hope it doesn't last as well, lol at your daughter's reaction! She is v young to understand! Still haven't told my two yet, want to wait and show them the scan pic which will be the end of this month x



Dark_Star said:


> Having a lot of dark thoughts today about this pregnancy. My younger sister is undergoing a hysterectomy today for invasive type 2 uterine cancer and I live very far away from home, it's difficult.

:hug: that's rough, thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Dark_Star said:


> Having a lot of dark thoughts today about this pregnancy. My younger sister is undergoing a hysterectomy today for invasive type 2 uterine cancer and I live very far away from home, it's difficult.

Massive :hugs: xx


----------



## Dandi

I think things have taken a turn for the worse. Went in this morning for my first ultrasound at 8+5 and they saw a sac but nothing else. We go back to see the doctor in an hour to find out if he wants to do more tests or what. :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star, sending hugs to you and your sister.


Dandi, honey I'm so sorry to hear that. :( Are you absolutely sure on your dates? I figure this far along, you've got to be pretty sure...


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: dandi let us know what the dr says xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dandi I hope everything works out! Maybe your dates are just off ? :hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

Oh dandi. Will be thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry Dandi, I hope you get some good news x


----------



## Serenjay

Hi girls...

Hope your sister will be ok Dark star... Dandi hope good news comes. xx

Girls you have been chatterboxes.. and pics of bumps!! nice.. had a quick browse through.. 

Just got out of hospital. Still sick but re hydrated. Now on prescription drinks for nutrients and OH is getting me slim fast and complan to try..

Had my scan 11.15am and saw Baba's face!!(shape of head and dark circles where eyes are) and it was disco dancing with its new arms and legs.. it wouldnt keep still.. im still in shock.. Still measuring 9+4 so day more than I thought...not sure if I should change my ticker..gotta go now not feeling good.. hope everyone stays healthy speak soon xx


----------



## tallybee

Dandi, sorry to hear that :hugs: I really hope you get some better news. xxx

Serenjay that's fab about the scan hun, I hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Serenjay that's fabulous about the scan. Hope you're feeling much better soon :)


----------



## cdelmar

Dandi, I hope your dates are off and thats why the doc couldnt see anything!
Charmed, congrats!!!!
Dark Star I hope everything goes well with your sis!

Well, I had blood work done this past weekend, next week is our first U/S! Hope all goes well with that. AFM I cant stand food smells (in the fridge, dishes that have been sitting in sink and the trash). I stay away from raw chicken and eggs, cant drink oj or eat goldfish crackers (i get really bad acid reflux with those two) and I think i may have one craving...cold chocolate milk <3. Last night i drove out at midnight to pick some up at cvs lol! I dont know how to crochet but love that stuff! And I agree, maybe after some of us have our first ultrasounds we may have more than 4 sets of twins!...now wouldn't that be something?!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Dandi, hope it´s just the dates. They are so small and easy to miss in early scans. 

More twins, how exciting. 

AFM, morning sickness has gone from manageable to unmanageable. Was vomiting a lot and even coughing up blood so went to A&E. They gave me some fluids and cyclizine intravenously and checked that the cause of the bleeding wasn´t anything more sinister than severe morning sickness. It wasn´t. Feeling a lot better now, but definitely off my food. :(


----------



## Serenjay

Oh who else had scans that revealed twins??????

Claire I feel what your going through I was just in for 4 days and 2 days earlier last week...

Thanks girls.. im still vomiting but keeping some water down, the smells of food that my son has had started me off again....


----------



## Dandi

I'm 99% sure my dates aren't off because we were charting ttc. They ordered blood tests to check my hcg levels just in case, but my doctor isn't hopeful. They've already scheduled my d&c for the morning. 

Ginger will you go ahead and take me off the roster please? Wishing you all the very best in the months to come and I'll be keeping track and cheering you on!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, Dandi. I hope you get your rainbow soon. :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Congrats Charmed!
Dandi here protocol is to rescan after a week, and if there's been growth but not as much as they would expect to see then to wait another week. There are definitely cases (though rare) of babies measuring significantly behind in early pregnancy and then catching up.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh dandi I'm sooo sorry hunnie :hugs: x


----------



## Natasha2605

So sorry dandi :hugs:

Hoping your get your rainbow soon xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Serenjay said:


> Oh who else had scans that revealed twins??????

*Charmed86* has been upgraded to twins!



I guess the rest of you ladies didn't get the buy one get one free baby Groupon that was going around? :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I know this is super duper early!!! But I feel pretty confident in saying that I've felt baby move :happydance:

My partner said you sure?, it's not just wind.... Hmm after having 3 kids already and this being my 7th pregnancy, I'm pretty sure :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lol dark star, I'm not sure I wanted that coupon, so it's all alright :haha:

There's still a lot of us who haven't had a scan yet, so they could be a lot more :/


----------



## tallybee

Dandi so sorry hun :hugs: thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## tallybee

Dark star lool. still waiting to hear back about my coupon here. They said it would be 12 weeks processing time and results not guaranteed :haha:


----------



## tazgirl

Can I be added please? I'm due 21st October?


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey all. Just wanted to give a small update. I had my first actual scan where I got answers yesterday. I finally was told for sure no ectopic pregnancy. I saw my little bean wiggle and baby was measuring 8 weeks 3 days. Heartbeat 177. My due date can be updated to October 9th. I can finally breath a sigh of relief. Kind of... I do also have a SCH though....


----------



## Aliop

Babee_Bugs said:


> I know this is super duper early!!! But I feel pretty confident in saying that I've felt baby move :happydance:
> 
> My partner said you sure?, it's not just wind.... Hmm after having 3 kids already and this being my 7th pregnancy, I'm pretty sure :haha:

Major bonus of having had a few babies before! I've been feeling the little bubble pops for about a week, thought I was nuts so googled it and apparently quite common for mums with four plus children. 

Dandi, I am so sorry to hear your update, massive :hugs:

Charmed, congratulations on finding twins!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, may I join you? Congrats to everyone here. Due date is October 8th. First scan was last Monday with a healthy heartbeat of 157/min. Next scan is Friday:bunny:
6 years later, 6 ivf's later we conceived naturally. I'm so excited, just can't believe it everyday:dance:


----------



## cheree89

Oh Dandi, my heart hurts for you. So sorry...


----------



## cheree89

Yay for nice scans Tink!

Welcome tazgirl!



2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? Congrats to everyone here. Due date is October 8th. First scan was last Monday with a healthy heartbeat of 157/min. Next scan is Friday:bunny:
> 6 years later, 6 ivf's later we conceived naturally. I'm so excited, just can't believe it everyday:dance:

It was so nice to read this uplifting story. Big congrats!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm so sorry Dandi, look after yourself hun x

Great news Tink!

Welcome to the new ladies. 2have4kids, that's so lovely. Congratulations!

Yes, I wonder how many more twins we have to discover!


----------



## Natasha2605

Welcome to the new ladies :hugs:

So exciting that some of you are having twins. People have started joking about me maybe having twins in there going by the size of me. Very unlikely though.


----------



## KrazyMomma

The baby is 8 weeks 4 days old. Heartbeat of 174. She said everything looks normal


----------



## tallybee

Welcome new ladies! ! 

KrazyMomma that's great!!!

Xxx


----------



## ClaireJ23

So sorry Dandi :(

Welcome 2have4kids


----------



## Natasha2605

Omg my boobs?!?! They feel like they are going to fall off :( pain is awful.


----------



## Babylove100

So so sorry Dandi. Hope your being kind to yourself :hug:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i want more "obvious" symptoms. .. just to throw up once would be great haahha. just once though. 

i only feel tired and have spots and lets be honest they could be caused by anything... frustrating. I worried like this with my last pregnancy though. I always do because i don't really get symptoms.


----------



## tallybee

I worried with my last pregnancy too, as my first I was sick as a dog and boobs hurt like hell but I hardly had symptoms with #2. This time I'm somewhere in between. I suppose it's just different with every pregnancy. You don't have to have classic symptoms to have a healthy pregnancy, I mean you hear of ladies who have no idea they're expecting until labour and stuff?!?

I'll admit I'm chomping at the bit and back to considering paying £99 for a private scan????? lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah I gave in and booked one tally. 99 bloody quid, but like I said before I just needed some kind of appointment; I know it sounds daft but because no one knows (besides dh) It's like it's not real and because I have had no acknowledgement yet from my midwife or had an official scan booked I felt like it wasn't "real" ... how silly. I know it's only early and It makes no difference if i see the midwife today or in two weeks (hopefully?!) but first trimester is very surreal. 

However my scan isn't for another 11 days! At least I have something to countdown to :) 

I watched this in my last pregnancy and really enjoyed it.. don't know if anyone fancies having a look. There is also a link on the page to watch the multiples version. Handy for some of you ! :) https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/national-geographic-in-the-womb/

Realised the multiples wasn't working so i found it on utube; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoMQrVBxa_w


----------



## Natasha2605

Tally ABC4D in edinburgh is offering 50%off all scans with the code on website. Takes a gender scan for example down to £49. Maybe worth looking at for you :)


----------



## Charmed86

Wow, I still can't get over how quickly things move in here!! Thank you all for the congratulations :D For those who have asked, the babies are in one gestational sac, with only one yolk, so my GP thinks they will share a placenta (MoDi?) They're definitely identical though! Here's the scan: 

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p505/JustmeGemmy/IMG-20150302-WA0016_zpszaxgqslo.jpeg
The yolk is on the left & twins on the right :) 

:) I had a pretty morning sickness free day yesterday & was oddly worried.. But it's back in full force today!


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> Tally ABC4D in edinburgh is offering 50%off all scans with the code on website. Takes a gender scan for example down to £49. Maybe worth looking at for you :)

That's awesome! Thanks for that!! Just text oh about it (he's at work). xx


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Yeah I gave in and booked one tally. 99 bloody quid, but like I said before I just needed some kind of appointment; I know it sounds daft but because no one knows (besides dh) It's like it's not real and because I have had no acknowledgement yet from my midwife or had an official scan booked I felt like it wasn't "real" ... how silly. I know it's only early and It makes no difference if i see the midwife today or in two weeks (hopefully?!) but first trimester is very surreal.
> 
> However my scan isn't for another 11 days! At least I have something to countdown to :)
> 
> I watched this in my last pregnancy and really enjoyed it.. don't know if anyone fancies having a look. There is also a link on the page to watch the multiples version. Handy for some of you ! :) https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/national-geographic-in-the-womb/

i get it! I'm chomping at the bit and that's having had the booking in appt.

Gonna book the one Natasha mentioned I think. Just running it by oh first as he will obvs want to be there if I do! They seem to have appointments on Sunday!!


----------



## Natasha2605

tallybee said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Tally ABC4D in edinburgh is offering 50%off all scans with the code on website. Takes a gender scan for example down to £49. Maybe worth looking at for you :)
> 
> That's awesome! Thanks for that!! Just text oh about it (he's at work). xxClick to expand...

It's great Eh ! I've heard brilliant things about them, I think their clinic is in corstorphine. Once I'm clearer on dates I'm going to book my gender scan before the offer ends :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

If i could have got on for half price I would have booked it for sooner, but because it's costing me 100 quid i wanted it to show more? does that seem silly :S ? haha. 

I could have got cheaper but then driven further, then the petrol cost made it the same. haha. 

problem I am having now though, is i can't seem to find an available date for a gender scan, i looked at the available apps online and there is nothing until around may. Based on my lmp I guessed at around the 19th of april and going on the dates i think are right; the 26th. I can't get anything in the system until mid may.... must be a popular scan. Poo. I'm not counting my chickens yet so was going to wait to book it but; oh dear haha. Will possibly have to drive further afield.

I think u should book it !!! :) haha then post a picture :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Charmed86 said:


> Wow, I still can't get over how quickly things move in here!! Thank you all for the congratulations :D For those who have asked, the babies are in one gestational sac, with only one yolk, so my GP thinks they will share a placenta (MoDi?) They're definitely identical though! Here's the scan:
> 
> https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p505/JustmeGemmy/IMG-20150302-WA0016_zpszaxgqslo.jpeg
> The yolk is on the left & twins on the right :)
> 
> :) I had a pretty morning sickness free day yesterday & was oddly worried.. But it's back in full force today!

Congrats again.... although singleton scans confuse me(no chance with twins haha)... so I have to admit I could be looking at the ultrasound of a goldfish and and wouldn't know the difference haha :) Glad everything is good though x


----------



## pink_bow

Sorry dandi :( 

I have a private scan on Sunday and I can't wait!


----------



## GingerPanda

That twin scan looks amazing! Congrats on identicals! Aaaaaah, I'm so jealous! :haha:


There's a lab in Canada that will let you get your blood drawn at 9+ weeks, then mail it to them. They'll check the fetal DNA in your blood and tell you the gender of your baby. It's $150, and I am VERY tempted! If I manage to make it to second tri, I'm going to need something to help me feel attached to this baby, since I wont get a scan.


----------



## cdelmar

So adorable charmed, how exciting!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I had my appointment yesterday. Everything looks good. They did a scan, but I honestly think it looked like a blob more than anything. Lol.

The took blood, made me do a diabetes test since I have a family history, did a urine STI test, and a bedside scan.

It was really cool to see the LO. We didn't get to hear the heartbeat, but we saw it on the scan. It was around the 160s. I've attached the best photo, and it really doesn't look like much. 

Thanks for the support ladies. I hope all is well.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Serenjay

love the twin scan awww

Girls it must be unbearable for the ones who have not had a scan yet.. I know I have been lucky to see mine grow from a blob to a bigger blob to a mini dancing human over the past few weeks... when I saw baba with a face arms and legs moving yesterday it made it more real to me as for some reason I was still unable to really get it into my head im having a baby.... I wish that you were all lucky enough to get scans when you desperately needed/wanted one.. xx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats charmed. What a great scan! I was hoping to see 2 in there, but just one little bean!! 

I forgot to mention that they said I was 9+2 which is actually accurate because I ovulated later in the cycle and my cycles last only 27 days. The nurse said it's still so close that she wouldn't be changing it in my EDD.


----------



## Serenjay

nmp I think it goes by the machine.. last week it was an old machine and I saw a blob.. yesterday was a brand new high tech machine and I saw babas face arms and legs moving and dancing... beautiful scan though x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yay my Doppler has arrived and heard babies heartbeat today :).. 160-170, that's normal though right? My last Doppler didn't have the digital display :/


----------



## Babee_Bugs

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Congrats charmed. What a great scan! I was hoping to see 2 in there, but just one little bean!!
> 
> I forgot to mention that they said I was 9+2 which is actually accurate because I ovulated later in the cycle and my cycles last only 27 days. The nurse said it's still so close that she wouldn't be changing it in my EDD.

I think if it's more than a week out there change the date, though not 100% :shrug:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Thanks Seren. I was wondering about that because none of the photos looked very good to me. They all look pretty much like the one I posted. I have another scan in 6 weeks (at 15 weeks) and one in 10 weeks (at 19 weeks), so hopefully the image quality improves since they won't necessarily be beside scans.

I'm just happy to have seen the little blob. :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Are you sure you heard the heartbeat and not the veins in your abdomen? You're awfully early! My veins register at about 150-160bpm.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

nmpjcp2015 said:



> I had my appointment yesterday. Everything looks good. They did a scan, but I honestly think it looked like a blob more than anything. Lol.
> 
> The took blood, made me do a diabetes test since I have a family history, did a urine STI test, and a bedside scan.
> 
> It was really cool to see the LO. We didn't get to hear the heartbeat, but we saw it on the scan. It was around the 160s. I've attached the best photo, and it really doesn't look like much.
> 
> Thanks for the support ladies. I hope all is well.

Awwww sooo cute!!! Love looking at scans :).... Can't wait till the 1st for mine (it feels sooo long away).... I need to have diabetes test at 16weeks, because I developed it in my 1st pregnancy :coffee:


----------



## ClaireJ23

If you haven´t been vomiting then be careful what you wish for. 

Lovely scans, so exciting. We have 10 days to wait until our first scan at 10+3.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Claire I'll be 12+6 :cry: it feels sooo far away, I seen my daughter at 7 weeks... But because I haven't had a miscarriage between her and this one, there wouldn't scan me earlier :(

But heard babies heartbeat today so it's all good :thumbup: I'm happy and satisfied lol


----------



## tallybee

pink_bow said:


> Sorry dandi :(
> 
> I have a private scan on Sunday and I can't wait!

:happydance: 

I've just booked one for Sunday too! :happydance:\\:D/:wohoo::dance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, so I just did something weird. I was super paranoid about baby, and can't pick up the heartbeat through my belly. So I stuck the probe on up in there by my cervix... :blush:

But I think I found the heartbeat! It sounds like a little train! We recorded the audio of the heartbeat from my 7w4d ultrasound, and it sounds the same only a bit faster!

Now, the disclaimer is that I have no idea WHAT all sounds I might be able to pick up in there. I found some of the same sounds I get through my belly, but then if I focused on one spot, I found this sound too. My doppler wouldn't give me a bpm, but it sounded nice and fast.


----------



## Dark_Star

LOL Ginger, I just pictured hubby walking in on me trying to do that...


----------



## GingerPanda

Hubby is at work. :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

OMG hahah. Don't get that stuck hahhaha


----------



## tallybee

:haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL

No problems getting it stuck! But that would've been an embarrassing call to the doctor if it had! :haha:


----------



## 3boys

Oh gp you are funny x
love the scan pics everyone.


----------



## tallybee

I'll post a pic on Sunday!


----------



## cdelmar

Ginger, that is hilarious!


----------



## Dark_Star

Ok, I had to try the GingerPanda method... didn't hear anything except my own heart. 
This doppler stresses me out!


----------



## 3boys

Dark star I wouldn't worry its so hit and miss this early.


----------



## Dark_Star

I am trying not to, I know I have a retroverted uterus and I do have scar tissue along my pubic line, I had a laparotomy in late October for cysts and had a 10-inch C section style incision. 

Its just hard for me with scans completely unavailable to me right now due to my remote location, after having bleeding for 3 weeks. Also I had a MMC in June and it is very hard for me to trust my body right now.


----------



## xCherylx

Dark_Star said:


> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> Oh who else had scans that revealed twins??????
> 
> *Charmed86* has been upgraded to twins!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the rest of you ladies didn't get the buy one get one free baby Groupon that was going around? :haha:Click to expand...

Won't be having my scan for 6 weeks but have twins on both sides of my family so it's possible :) :cloud9:


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star, I got a lot of my own heartbeat too. I had to get the probe in EXACTLY the right place. Even then, my doppler wasn't picking up a BPM. I hope you find it soon.


----------



## pink_bow

tallybee said:


> pink_bow said:
> 
> 
> Sorry dandi :(
> 
> I have a private scan on Sunday and I can't wait!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I've just booked one for Sunday too! :happydance:\\:D/:wohoo::dance:Click to expand...

Yay, what time is your scan?


----------



## CrazyMumma

OMG ginger too funny! 

I used to work as a volunteer ambo - saw a few things stuck but never a doppler probe! :haha:

God this thread moves so fast I can't keep up!!! So cool seeing all the scan pictures!

AFM - am pretty much immobile right now. I had severe SPD for the last few months of my pregnancy with DD - and guess whats back....already. IM ONLY 9 FRICKEN WEEKS!!!!! Everytime I walk my hips click/grate. 

Apparantly I suck at being pregnant


----------



## Dark_Star

DH is having pregnancy symptoms. 
He walked in the door from work, exclaimed "I want nachos for dinner" then flopped face first into the couch and went to sleep. When he woke up he couldn't remember where he put his phone and walked around looking for it only to find it in his pocket.

:haha:


----------



## cdelmar

That's hilarious, my husband is worried that will happen to him! I havent been able to eat as much because I get so full quick now but, he is enjoying what i leave behind or cant eat lol!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lol ginger... I've never thought of trying that way before.

I find that if I have abit of a filled bladder it helps to pick baby heart beat up... Also stick to about where your pubic bone is and point the wand downwards towards your feet.... If you go left or right towards your pelvic area you will pick up your main artery... And in the middle you will pick up your own heart beat. It's hard to tell the difference between them, but once you hear babies heartbeat you can't deny that it is indeed it.

Try looking on YouTube for videos where the woman explains about the different things you can pick up on :) I found it helped a lot with my daughter x


----------



## GingerPanda

I've watched all the YouTube videos. I can't pick it up through my abdomen. My pelvic bone feels bruised from trying to get underneath it with the doppler probe.


----------



## Aliop

That's hilarious Ginger!!

I sold my doppler after A. was born. I found it very stressful in the early part of the pregnancy and then didn't use it after he was moving consistently so I am not going to bother getting another for this one. 

I am off to the hairdressers today with my 4 & 2 year old (god help me but I am desperate and DH is away and they were booked out of Saturday appts for a month due to wedding season) so I may or may not make it out alive LOL :lol:


----------



## Aliop

Dark_Star said:


> DH is having pregnancy symptoms.
> He walked in the door from work, exclaimed "I want nachos for dinner" then flopped face first into the couch and went to sleep. When he woke up he couldn't remember where he put his phone and walked around looking for it only to find it in his pocket.
> 
> :haha:

This is awesome :rofl:


----------



## cheree89

I have a raging headache today and since early evening have been having shortness of breath...mostly feeling like I can't get a deep breath. I was concerned it was a blood pressure thing so I looked it up. Apparently it is very common to have shortness of breath during early pregnancy from elevated progesterone. I had no idea. Pretty sure I didn't have this with my boys. I do feel way more progesterone symptoms this time compared to my last pregnancy though. Or perhaps my age is catching up to me LOL. Anyone else having a hard time getting a good breath?


----------



## CrazyMumma

Eeeep! I have the best hubby!!!

We have been looking at strollers for a while and I had my heart set on the Baby Jogger City Select.....

DH came home tonight and gave me the receipt - he ordered it!!!

And its RED!


----------



## tallybee

pink_bow said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_bow said:
> 
> 
> Sorry dandi :(
> 
> I have a private scan on Sunday and I can't wait!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I've just booked one for Sunday too! :happydance:\\:D/:wohoo::dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, what time is your scan?Click to expand...


2.30 pm :) :happydance: what about you? 
Xx



Dark_Star said:


> DH is having pregnancy symptoms.
> He walked in the door from work, exclaimed "I want nachos for dinner" then flopped face first into the couch and went to sleep. When he woke up he couldn't remember where he put his phone and walked around looking for it only to find it in his pocket.
> 
> :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Natasha2605

Maci gets up at 5.10 every single morning. Well this morning I had to wake both kids at 7.25 cause I had to get them to my mums so I could go to midwife booking appointment for nine. Sod's law Eh :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

wondering if i should ring my gp office now and have a moan.... or is there really no point? after all moaning at someone to ring u isn't going to get you off on the right foot is it haha. I don't care if my booking app is in 10 weeks or 20 lol but i want my scan booked..... ughhh.


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> Maci gets up at 5.10 every single morning. Well this morning I had to wake both kids at 7.25 cause I had to get them to my mums so I could go to midwife booking appointment for nine. Sod's law Eh :(

Typical! ! Gl at appt hun xx


----------



## 3boys

Dark star it's really about miniscule movements. It takes me ages to find it and more the probe in the tiniest of movements. It's so easy to miss. I bought it after my mmc and to be honest it caused more stress than good. I found the hb once or twice and then I couldn't find it again. Went to my 14 week scan and was convinced baby was gone. Caused so much stress and tears. That baby turned three last month.


----------



## Aliop

CrazyMumma said:


> Eeeep! I have the best hubby!!!
> 
> We have been looking at strollers for a while and I had my heart set on the Baby Jogger City Select.....
> 
> DH came home tonight and gave me the receipt - he ordered it!!!
> 
> And its RED!

 Woohoo! What a good man! I am thinking this is what I will buy too, best I've come across for our needs so far


----------



## Aliop

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> wondering if i should ring my gp office now and have a moan.... or is there really no point? after all moaning at someone to ring u isn't going to get you off on the right foot is it haha. I don't care if my booking app is in 10 weeks or 20 lol but i want my scan booked..... ughhh.

Could you ring and fib a little about being unsure of your dates and not wanting to miss the cut off for the NT scan?? Does seem to be cutting it fine for you! GL


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Aliop said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> wondering if i should ring my gp office now and have a moan.... or is there really no point? after all moaning at someone to ring u isn't going to get you off on the right foot is it haha. I don't care if my booking app is in 10 weeks or 20 lol but i want my scan booked..... ughhh.
> 
> Could you ring and fib a little about being unsure of your dates and not wanting to miss the cut off for the NT scan?? Does seem to be cutting it fine for you! GLClick to expand...


yeah quite fine. ... my lmp actually puts me at over 9 weeks 10 on sunday! that's the dates i gave them as well lol. if i rang and pushed um forward i would have to lie myself up to nearly 11 weeks hahaha


----------



## cdelmar

cheree89 said:


> I have a raging headache today and since early evening have been having shortness of breath...mostly feeling like I can't get a deep breath. I was concerned it was a blood pressure thing so I looked it up. Apparently it is very common to have shortness of breath during early pregnancy from elevated progesterone. I had no idea. Pretty sure I didn't have this with my boys. I do feel way more progesterone symptoms this time compared to my last pregnancy though. Or perhaps my age is catching up to me LOL. Anyone else having a hard time getting a good breath?

I am too but only when im rushing around doing things or walking a lot. I cant say it happens as much when im not doing much but, I do catch myself taking deep breathes here and there.


----------



## tallybee

Haven't been short of breath no but just absolutely bloody knackered x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> wondering if i should ring my gp office now and have a moan.... or is there really no point? after all moaning at someone to ring u isn't going to get you off on the right foot is it haha. I don't care if my booking app is in 10 weeks or 20 lol but i want my scan booked..... ughhh.

My sister was the same in December. She phoned up to check and they'd forgotten to pass her details to the midwife. If you just call up to check it won't be getting off on the wrong foot hun. If they typically leave it this late I bet they get loads of calls


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Think I will ring tomorrow then :) ta x 

I'm so exhausted as well tally! I had a class last night at college, I got home at 9 and went straight to bed, slept through till 8 and have taken a nap today :/ 

feel so lazy :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was in bed at 7pm :dohh: I've been asleep every night this week before 8pm. I feel like I'm sleeping my life away


----------



## cdelmar

Before i used to have a hard time getting to sleep. Before i couldnt just close my eyes and fall asleep, I would have to be TIRED! Now if i close my eyes, im out! But, i cant say ive been sleeping early.
Also, I cant say Ive been napping much, I may be tired and lazy but not enough to want to take a nap (ive never been a napper before...im sure that will change as time goes on lol!).


----------



## GingerPanda

I found the heartbeat in the "unconventional way" again. Counted it out to about 180 bpm! Am I wrong in saying there's nothing I should be hearing other than the heartbeat that might be that fast? It's like a little "womp womp womp womp" noise. Exciting!

Still can't find it through my abdomen. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

It turns out there is science to my maddness!

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8694073


----------



## cheree89

Too funny GP!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Wow, the difference in the percentage of hbs heard is huge!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, it is! I still can't get it abdominally for the life of me, but I can get it within a minute or two transvaginally. It's so easy.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

very interesting. ... I'm still not sticking one up my foof though hahah. x


----------



## cheree89

I am too paranoid about using the doppler too much, so I won't be doing that either lol. I had way to many ultrasounds last time, which is not good for baby. I worry that the doppler isn't good either, especially in combination with all the ultrasounds I will likely get again. I totally get the peace of mind those give you though.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls, i had a scan yesterday and baby measured 9 weeks with no heartbeat, i am booked for a D&C tomorrow, sorry to say i will be leaving this group now. I wish you all the best for your pregnancies.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh newbie I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Rainstorm

newbie :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Girls, i had a scan yesterday and baby measured 9 weeks with no heartbeat, i am booked for a D&C tomorrow, sorry to say i will be leaving this group now. I wish you all the best for your pregnancies.

so sorry hun :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Aliop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> wondering if i should ring my gp office now and have a moan.... or is there really no point? after all moaning at someone to ring u isn't going to get you off on the right foot is it haha. I don't care if my booking app is in 10 weeks or 20 lol but i want my scan booked..... ughhh.
> 
> Could you ring and fib a little about being unsure of your dates and not wanting to miss the cut off for the NT scan?? Does seem to be cutting it fine for you! GLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah quite fine. ... my lmp actually puts me at over 9 weeks 10 on sunday! that's the dates i gave them as well lol. if i rang and pushed um forward i would have to lie myself up to nearly 11 weeks hahahaClick to expand...

I'm not sure where abouts you are chick, but for me... I rang the doctors and said I'm pregnant, do you have the number for the midwife. There gave me it straight away and I had to phone the team of midwives, give her all my details and my own midwife phoned me to arrange the appointment.

Maybes ring them back, say I'm pregnant, can I have the midwives number please and see where that takes you?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh newbie I'm so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, Newbie. :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

I'm so sorry newbie x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sorry newbie :( x


----------



## Aliop

So sorry Newbie xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Sorry Newbie :(


----------



## cheree89

Hugs Newbie


----------



## Aliop

Bump!
 



Attached Files:







baby no. 4.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CrazyMumma

So sorry newbie :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

If my spotting has been stopped for well over a week and I feel fine, do you ladies think that gentle sex is ok? I was on pelvic rest while bleeding. I have an appointment on the 13th, but we haven't done it since before I got pregnant and I miss the closeness.


----------



## cheree89

Aliop said:


> Bump!

Nice!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Dark_Star said:


> If my spotting has been stopped for well over a week and I feel fine, do you ladies think that gentle sex is ok? I was on pelvic rest while bleeding. I have an appointment on the 13th, but we haven't done it since before I got pregnant and I miss the closeness.

Id say you should check with your Dr/Midwife first just in case - especailly as you bled for so long, and with multiples. Id play it safe hun


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry Newbie x


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry newbie x :hug:


----------



## 3boys

Dark star I'd wait and play it safe.


----------



## ClaireJ23

I would check with your midwife Dark_Star


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Aliop - beautiful bump pic :thumbup:

Dark star - I would wait a little longer hunnie, but for closeness maybes get the massage oils and candles out?

AFM - another normal start to the day, of running around like a headless chicken, sorting out uniforms pack lunches etc etc.... Now sitting with my only 1 cup of coffee a day lol


----------



## LeahJ7712

EDD October 22nd baby#2 Hoping for a boy


----------



## tallybee

Morning !

So so tired today... going to a get together at a friends place tonight and people are going to guess why I'm not drinking wine....


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

LeahJ7712 said:


> EDD October 22nd baby#2 Hoping for a boy



Congrats :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have so many spots on my face that I'm surprised we didn't wake up to mountaineers at the front door. I know it's vein but it really makes me miserable, I have been lucky in that I have never really had spots. not even in puberty! I have always had the "time of the month skin" where I get one or two. I can't stand this though. I don't even have anything to cover it with. My younger sister suffers from acne so i shouldn't even really complain. Other than that, not much going on! 

Still haven't heard from the midwife team, I think my iron levels might be low as i'm dizzy and tired (i fainted a few times in my last pregnancy) It's something i usually suffer from in pregnancy; However I don't have a midwife to call and check with. I'm just going to take some iron and see if that helps. 

First scan in 9 days! Also will be 10 weeks (lmp) on Sunday ! Feels like a milestone.


----------



## 3boys

I'm 10wks today 1/4 of the way there yippee!!!


----------



## tallybee

LeahJ7712 said:


> EDD October 22nd baby#2 Hoping for a boy

Congrats!! :happydance:



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I have so many spots on my face that I'm surprised we didn't wake up to mountaineers at the front door. I know it's vein but it really makes me miserable, I have been lucky in that I have never really had spots. not even in puberty! I have always had the "time of the month skin" where I get one or two. I can't stand this though. I don't even have anything to cover it with. My younger sister suffers from acne so i shouldn't even really complain. Other than that, not much going on!
> 
> Still haven't heard from the midwife team, I think my iron levels might be low as i'm dizzy and tired (i fainted a few times in my last pregnancy) It's something i usually suffer from in pregnancy; However I don't have a midwife to call and check with. I'm just going to take some iron and see if that helps.
> 
> First scan in 9 days! Also will be 10 weeks (lmp) on Sunday ! Feels like a milestone.

Argh I hate spots, I've always had them, unless I'm managing to catch loads of sun. Thailand is wearing off... :hissy:

Supplement sounds a good idea Hun, now you mention it I've felt dizzy a couple times standing up too quick. Note to self eat spinach! Love it i salad. Maybe see gp if your worried, might kick start something with getting mw arranged too?



3boys said:


> I'm 10wks today 1/4 of the way there yippee!!!

Yeah!! :happydance:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Just had my booking in appointment. Midwife told me that from next month the Harmony test will be available on the NHS for women with a high NT test result and my local maternity unit will offer it to other women for a ££ fee if they wish to have the test. Also, the wait time for results will be reduced in future as they will have UK-based labs doing the Harmony test. Good news for us based in UK.


----------



## Babylove100

What's a harmony test??


----------



## ClaireJ23

https://www.ariosadx.com/expecting-parents/

For the Harmony they take a small blood sample from the mother's arm and can test the DNA with extremely high accuracy whether the baby has certain genetic conditions including Down's syndrome.


----------



## Serenjay

Im so sorry Newbie xxxxx :hugs:

Aliop lovely bump xx

GP your funny with that doppler method lol


----------



## Serenjay

Im not having any tests... well not for downs.. I have hear so many people say they were told high risk and results showing downs and babies born fine.. im doing the least possible testing as not to worry


----------



## ClaireJ23

That's one of the main advantages of Harmony Serenjay, avoiding false positive results. You aren't going to have NT testing at your first trimester scan then?

I'm having tests so not to worry too, I'd like to know everything is OK. Especially as I am 38 and DH is 47, the risk is real for us.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I didn't have the nt testing with my pregnancy with my son, and I wasn't planning on having it last time. I didn't see the point in worrying myself over something I couldn't change. 

Last year a girl I knew in her late teens/very early 20s had a little boy with downs, and for whatever reason he was really really poorly when he was born and they had no idea. 

Since then I've been thinking if there's an immediate risk to a child born with downs I'd like to know there was a possibility in advance and make sure we were prepared. So this time I'm having all the tests.


----------



## GingerPanda

My doctor offers InformaSeq, which is the same thing as Harmony. But it's $780, and my insurance won't cover any of it. So we won't be getting it done for money reasons. They don't offer NT scans at this office either, so I guess we'll just have to be surprised if something is wrong.


----------



## 3boys

I'm the same gp


----------



## cdelmar

:hugs: Newbie <3

Dark Star, if I were you I would wait or call and ask a nurse at the doc's office. 

As for me I would like to know in advance rather than being "surprised" at delivery. You can never prepare yourself for it but Id rather be prepared in the sense of reading up on it since it we have not been exposed to it on either side of the family and I'd rather know now since I can imagine not knowing will add even more stress after delivery. But I can say if I could not afford it because insurance didnt cover it then I would just have to wait for the news after delivery.

How's everyone feeling lately?


----------



## cheree89

I am 40 and my insurance won't cover any testing either. With my previous insurance, it was always covered. I am supposed to have panorama test on monday. The dr. Told me that the testing company has been covering the cost, but I read online that they stopped doing that last month. I won't get it then, because it is a 2000 dollar test. With my last baby at age 38, my risk ended up equivalent to at 20 year old, so I am not super worried.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's interesting about the harmony test... i never thought we would get offered it ! i have the nt done, have never needed anything else


----------



## apreslaube

We have decided to not get any testing. When the doctor asked about the downs testing, I was like "I know a lot about downs but not about the test for it." We both work with individuals with developmental disabilities. I definitely see the point in testing but it's just not for us. I think especially in people who don't understand what kind of services they may need, testing is beneficial so you can get a head start on knowing about the disorder and what you can do for help.


----------



## apreslaube

Also sorry I've been kinda absent. We went to Phoenix to see family. We told all of them and they are very excited. My mother is now browsing the target baby section and chatting with random pregnant women she sees :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

apreslaube said:


> We have decided to not get any testing. When the doctor asked about the downs testing, I was like "I know a lot about downs but not about the test for it." We both work with individuals with developmental disabilities. I definitely see the point in testing but it's just not for us. I think especially in people who don't understand what kind of services they may need, testing is beneficial so you can get a head start on knowing about the disorder and what you can do for help.

This is why I want it. So I can prepare myself. But I go to a Catholic hospital (we don't have a non-religious hospital option here :(), and they don't like to do the testing. I think because they're afraid you'll want an abortion if something is abnormal.

I want the testing, but it's hard enough to cough up the $780. Much less when my doctor wants $900 up front for my maternity care. Why do I pay for health insurance again? Supposedly I have a very good plan, but they don't seem to cover anything! 



In other news, I am HARDCORE craving a smokehouse turkey panini from Panera! Maybe two of them! I'm starving!


----------



## Dark_Star

I didn't DTD.... and good thing. More red blood today. Ugh.


----------



## apreslaube

I guess that makes sense. 

Haha never had it. The only paninis i can have (that I know of) are from buona beef because they offer gluten free pita bread (hashimotos and celiac) So good. I love the mango smoothies at panera. I made the husband pull over when we were driving home to get one. He was like ok you can get it. Pregnancy has special privaleges. Lol


----------



## apreslaube

I'm sorry dark_star :( 

We haven't dtd since conceiving but that's more so in that I hate it rather than a medical thing. I feel bad for husband but he doesn't complain.


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm a fan of the act... in the month I got preg we did it for 10 nights straight :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star, I hope the bleeding stops soon!

Apreslaube, I have Hashimoto's too, but luckily I don't have Celiac. My endocrinologist assures me there's no reason for me to go gluten-free. Which is good, because I love bread!


Haha, we like to do it too. Married six years and still going at it like newlyweds!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I wish pregnancy had special privileges in my house
My dh had me carrying massive paint cans last weekend :dohh:

doing the washing with kerrang on full blast. Got to love a sunny Friday afternoon :dance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sex .... ?!what's that :S


----------



## 3boys

My hubby can't cope if we go more than 2 nights without dtd. I suppose I should be happy he's still so keen after nearly 13 years lol


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We dtd on valentines day, that's the only time since probably the middle of Jan. I'm just so tired :-(


----------



## tallybee

Dark star I hope the bleeding stops asap and everything's ok xxxx

I have said yes to all testing that's offered on NHS, I would like to know rather than not. 

As for sex life here it's kind of in spates :lol: like we could do it every day for a week or 2 then not feel like it for another week or 2 lol.


----------



## Natasha2605

Dark star , I hope the bleeding is insignificant and stops soon :(

We have sex maybe 3/4 times a week depending on our work schedules etc. 

I'm also having all testing possible. I'd like to be most prepared for whatever outcome.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope it's all OK dark star.


----------



## cdelmar

Hubby is afraid to dtd now lol, but he is more sex-driven than I am :haha: 

Dark star I hope everything is fine :flower: 

I just found out a good friend of mine is expecting, we are probably 3 weeks apart, so excited!!! Second one for her.

Another thing, ever since I got my BFP I have had sore breast and for the past few weeks I wake up with my boobs feeling so sore and heavy but, today i barely felt the soreness and heaviness and obviously i got worried since I am so used to it feeling like (on a scale of 1-10) an 8-10 and today it felt like a 2-3. Not sure if I should be happy it subsided or worried, we'll see how it goes........


----------



## GingerPanda

Man, I was CRAVING some brownies, so I made some. And now they're making me nauseous! :dohh:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My boobs have eased off too this week. It's still there but it's not making me want to cry anymore lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

We haven't done "it" since the night we conceived this bean! lmao... surprised we even managed to get pregnant ahahah


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I can't remember the last time we DTD... My sex drive took a nose dive after my 1st baby, OH is still massively insane about it :/ lol poor him


----------



## Serenjay

I've not DTD since the night I caught for this one... before that was december. I am too scared to plus obviously with sickness its impossible. The motion would make me worse.. not very sexy :rofl:


----------



## NDH

We DTD the night before I thought I lost this baby, then waited til what I thought was CD12 as I was going to try to skip this month by not initiating sex (DH has a low drive) but then we DTD 5 or 6 times before I realised I was still pregnant. We've done it two or three times since, but gently.


----------



## Aliop

We have DTD twice since finding out. I am not into it at all when pregnant, my husband moves in bed and I feel like I get motion sick just the thought of all that motion makes my stomach churn! We normally are a few times a week people so no doubt it is taking a bigger toll on him than me LOL I lose my drive so no bother to me haha!!

I am having the harmony test done on the 16th costs $568 here in Australia (all out of pocket expense) but I have never done the NT testing because the results are just too wishy washy for me. I feel like I can prepare with realities a lot better then probabilities so the harmony seems like a good fit for me. I am not finding out gender though.


----------



## Serenjay

My body is in shock.. up until my last loss we would be DTD daily... :( then I went off it and thought I wouldnt get pregnant DTD once.. and here is Baba lol...


----------



## GingerPanda

I was told by 3 different OB/GYNs and an endocrinologist that I would never ovulate on my own. Been through like 9 rounds of Clomid and one round of Femara. Only got pregnant twice, and lost both of them. Then we find out I'm hypothyroid and I go on treatment. We said "Okay, we're going to take a break from TTC until we get this under control." Well, after one month, I spontaneously ovulated on my own for the first time ever, and I got knocked up.

Hubs was soooo excited that we had an "oops pregnancy", because we never thought we'd be able to have one. :rofl:


----------



## Dark_Star

These babies are a surprise too. In October I had one entire ovary and half of the other taken out because of dermoid cysts. I wasn't expecting to ever have a child. But our first month of trying, with no medications... boom. 3 gestational sacs and 2 heartbeats at my 5w4d ultrasound.


----------



## Dark_Star

My hcg levels have plummeted. Doctor called me at home and told me to go to the hospital.


----------



## NDH

Praying!


----------



## MichelleDVM

Thinking go you Dark_Star!! Hoping your beans are safe and snug!


I cannot stop puking and I am getting really sick of it....6 times today. I wound up in the ER at 7 weeks because it was bad but I thought we had gotten it under control with constant sublingual zofran and phenergan at night, but I have totally relapsed in the last two days. Just hoping it levels out over the next couple weeks since the placenta(s) should be taking over soon.


----------



## Dark_Star

No news yet. I am booked for an ultrasound tomorrow.

While my HCG has dropped by 100,000 overall, it's still in the normal range for twin pregnancies.

My first scan showed 3 gestational sacs, 2 with beating hearts. So tomorrow I will see somewhere between 0 and 3 living fetuses.

I really appreciate all your good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dark_Star

Is anyone else experiencing stabby cervix pains? I know it's my cervix, it feels just like getting a painful pap test.


----------



## ClaireJ23

MichelleDVM, I hope you feel better soon. I'm feeling sick too.

Dark_Star, I hope your ultrasound gives you some reassurance that all is OK with your babies.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck with your ultrasound today dark_star. x


----------



## tallybee

Dark star think in of you and wishing you all the best for your ultrasound hun. Xxx

The girls at the gathering I was at last night guessed straight away so they now know I'm pregnant which was kinda a relief. They're trustable not to spread it lol but after tomorrow providing everything is fine we will be telling anyway x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Aww dark star thinking of you hunnie, wondering if that 3rd sac has stopped growing hence the drop 

Fingers crossed for you chick


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: dark star. Fxed everything's ok. 

Scan day today. I'm shitting it!!

NDH what's a free birth?


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck to those having scans today!!


----------



## tallybee

Afaik free birth is where you give birth completely unassisted x


----------



## NDH

Good luck with your scans today Dark Star and Lil Pixie.

A freebirth is also called an unassisted birth. Homebirth without a midwife. I think you said your sister had two, one planned and one not?
I don't plan to have the paramedics at mine though unless I need to transfer.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh yea she did! Lol the paramedics just chatted with her till the midwife came to check the baby over and put them to bed. 

That's amazing. I wouldn't have a clue what to do with the cord and still by myself. Well, I wouldn't know how to do anything by myself!


----------



## tallybee

Yeah I'd be scared going completely unassisted. I'm planning hands off home birth again but want the mw there lol x


----------



## Natasha2605

Oh good luck dark Star. Will be thinking of you.

My OH is a star. We usually alternate lie ins cause of our work schedule but he gave me both today and yesterday. It's nearly 11am and I've never slept this late in my life!!

I like to alternate my sleeping positions through the night but can no longer sleep on my tummy. Boo. 

Hope anyone who Is having scans today sees what they should xx


----------



## NDH

I would have liked to have the option of a hands off midwife, but there aren't any private practicing midwives around here at all, let alone being able to choose a hands off one I mesh with. Oh well, I know I can do it alone. There is one midwife actually who would travel, but she lives 3 hours away and during my last pregnancy DH and I decided that if we hired her we'd still be preparing ourselves for birthing unassisted anyway, so may as well save ourselves $3000 :p
I'm not worried about the birth itself at all. I'm not afraid of going to hospital if at any point something doesn't feel right either, but it would be nice to have someone check us over afterwards - and do the cleaning up :haha: I do have some friends to call on though.


----------



## Serenjay

Michelle I wish I was only being sick 6 times.. im being sick over 30 times a day.. still managing to keep some water down so not ringing hospital yet already admitted twice :( 

I was told Gababpentin (I was taking this for chronic pain) has been used in a study for HG.. well I had stopped taking it because of pregnancy and worried but I took 1 at 3am and my sickness has been reduced so far..

Dark Star.. hopefully it was just that 3rd sac that has caused it to reduce.. :hugs: thinking of you. x

Pixie what time is the scan? will be lovely to see the pic :D xx

I would love a home birth.. but not allowed.. I would love a water birth.. praying I can have one.


----------



## cheree89

Thinking of you today Darkstar


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> Oh good luck dark Star. Will be thinking of you.
> 
> My OH is a star. We usually alternate lie ins cause of our work schedule but he gave me both today and yesterday. It's nearly 11am and I've never slept this late in my life!!
> 
> I like to alternate my sleeping positions through the night but can no longer sleep on my tummy. Boo.
> 
> Hope anyone who Is having scans today sees what they should xx

Argh i can't get confy for sleeping either, it's so annoying!



NDH said:


> I would have liked to have the option of a hands off midwife, but there aren't any private practicing midwives around here at all, let alone being able to choose a hands off one I mesh with. Oh well, I know I can do it alone. There is one midwife actually who would travel, but she lives 3 hours away and during my last pregnancy DH and I decided that if we hired her we'd still be preparing ourselves for birthing unassisted anyway, so may as well save ourselves $3000 :p
> I'm not worried about the birth itself at all. I'm not afraid of going to hospital if at any point something doesn't feel right either, but it would be nice to have someone check us over afterwards - and do the cleaning up :haha: I do have some friends to call on though.

Aw that's a shame about the mw thing. Here we can get the NHS to provide them but it's hit and miss who you get on the day. I am relying on my own assertiveness to ensure I dont get bossed around lol. 



Serenjay said:


> Michelle I wish I was only being sick 6 times.. im being sick over 30 times a day.. still managing to keep some water down so not ringing hospital yet already admitted twice :(
> 
> I was told Gababpentin (I was taking this for chronic pain) has been used in a study for HG.. well I had stopped taking it because of pregnancy and worried but I took 1 at 3am and my sickness has been reduced so far..
> 
> Dark Star.. hopefully it was just that 3rd sac that has caused it to reduce.. :hugs: thinking of you. x
> 
> Pixie what time is the scan? will be lovely to see the pic :D xx
> 
> I would love a home birth.. but not allowed.. I would love a water birth.. praying I can have one.

:hugs: I can't imagine being sick that much, massive hugs xxx fx you can get the water birth, a lot of ladies seem really happy with them, don't fancy it myself but loads love it!

xx


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Tally x

I spent a lot of my labour in a big round jacuzzi and it really helped with the pain.. when I was told to go on the bed the pain was so intense and then I needed gas and air and pethidine.. so I would love a water birth.. :)


----------



## tallybee

I cant imagine labouring in a bed xx seems like the most painful counterproductive position to be in... I laboured upright and birthed sort of squatting before, just did what came naturally lol. First time round I was advised to have a bath and it was agonising due to being in a lying back position - I imagine having a birth pool would give better space for nicer positions but omg the bath was awful x


----------



## Serenjay

the jacuzzi was big and round like the birthing pools I spent most of it on my knees and hands and knees lol


----------



## Natasha2605

Oh gosh being sick 30 times a day must be absolutely horrific. Maybe I should be a bit more thankful that I am relatively symptomless :( 

Was out with the kids today. They chose nice white and grey stripes blanket from m&s and a vest with Olaf on it saying "I like warm hugs" for the baby. They are so in love with bumpy already. It's beautiful to see :)


----------



## Serenjay

I wish I could go outside.. I have been in for almost 3 weeks... I want to start looking around and baby things and get excited...


----------



## pink_bow

Oh SerenJay I feel so sorry for you. Can not imagine how horrible it is :(


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> Oh gosh being sick 30 times a day must be absolutely horrific. Maybe I should be a bit more thankful that I am relatively symptomless :(
> 
> Was out with the kids today. They chose nice white and grey stripes blanket from m&s and a vest with Olaf on it saying "I like warm hugs" for the baby. They are so in love with bumpy already. It's beautiful to see :)

Aww that's adorable! :cloud9:

Can't wait to tell my two tomorrow after scan!!



Serenjay said:


> I wish I could go outside.. I have been in for almost 3 weeks... I want to start looking around and baby things and get excited...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Serenjay

It's so sunny and warm out.. I sat out the back garden earlier and my next door neighbour said.. Bloody hell are you ok? your grey! I said I know.. Im ill... he said I had lost a lot of weight and should be checked out (they dont know im pregnant) my skin is white/grey as I look like death... and I had lost 10lbs when i weighed last monday..wonder how much if I weighed now. will weigh at next appt.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Baby measured 8 weeks with no heartbeat. I can't believe this has happened again. So so devastated


----------



## Tink1o5

Lil pixie- oh no!!! Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Lil_Pixie said:


> Baby measured 8 weeks with no heartbeat. I can't believe this has happened again. So so devastated

Ah I'm so sorry :hug: thinking of you.x


----------



## Serenjay

Oh Pixie I am so so sorry sweetheart..my heart is breaking for you :cry: :hugs: xxx


----------



## apreslaube

I'm so sorry lil pixie :(


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so sorry Pixie. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Oh no, that's so awful. I'm so sorry x


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, Pixie. Wishing you quick healing and a rainbow as soon as you're ready. :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

So sorry pixie :hugs:


----------



## cheree89

So sorry Pixie...hugs


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh no lil pixie, I'm sooooo sorry for you :( :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I would sooo love to have a water birth... But unfortunately I have to have a c-section, no ifs no buts!!! This will be my 4th section also :(


----------



## Natasha2605

I am so so sorry Pixie :hugs: How devastating.


Does anyone have a pregnancy journal on here? I've just started one :)


----------



## tallybee

Oh Lil pixie I'm so sorry hun :cry: :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> I am so so sorry Pixie :hugs: How devastating.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a pregnancy journal on here? I've just started one :)

I haven't but might start one after the scan tomorrow. What on earth does one put in it...? Lol x


----------



## Natasha2605

tallybee said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I am so so sorry Pixie :hugs: How devastating.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a pregnancy journal on here? I've just started one :)
> 
> I haven't but might start one after the scan tomorrow. What on earth does one put in it...? Lol xClick to expand...

You should. I'd stalk (in a non creepy friendly way of course). 

I figure it'll be a nice way to look back come October :)


----------



## Dark_Star

Okay, here's the update.

Babies are measuring 9w4d and 9w3d, both have a heart rate of 174. I did not get a photo as it was a diagnostic ultrasound and the machine isn't set up to take them, but they looked like fat little gummy bears, I could see little limb buds and everything.

I am still on reduced activity and pelvic rest for the bleed, but it does not seem to be affecting babies, in fact I am measuring a full week ahead of LMP now!

Babies were much higher than I thought, my uterus has already moved up and the tech found them about halfway between my belly button and my pubic bone... no wonder I wasn't finding anything on the doppler.

The HCG drop is just my body plateauing naturally, the tech thought that because my HCG rose extremely high in the beginning that perhaps it has served its purpose already and is no longer needed. So if any of you experience a decline starting at 7-8 weeks, there still is hope!


----------



## tallybee

Fantastic news dark star!! :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Hi ladies! I'm Jamie:flower: can I join you? I'm 6 weeks and due oct 30th! 

So sorry for your loss pixie :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Natasha I've got one at the bottom
Of my siggy :) x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Welcome twinsie x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh dark star that's great news hunnie :)


----------



## tallybee

Twinsie said:


> Hi ladies! I'm Jamie:flower: can I join you? I'm 6 weeks and due oct 30th!
> 
> So sorry for your loss pixie :(

Congrats! !


----------



## cheree89

That is so great Darkstar! This group has had so many losses, that it is nice to have such great news. 

Welcome twinsie!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Really pleased for you dark star, what a relief.

Welcome twinsie!


----------



## Mrs Mel

cheree89 said:


> That is so great Darkstar! This group has had so many losses, that it is nice to have such great news.
> 
> Welcome twinsie!

I agree, too many losses. Life can be so cruel.


----------



## Hope87

Yay Dark Star! You must be elated!


----------



## Dark_Star

Hope87 said:


> Yay Dark Star! You must be elated!

I am so excited, it's finally starting to feel real!


----------



## NDH

Oh Pixie I'm devastated for your loss! :hugs:

Dark star,so pleased both your babbas are well! :flower: That seemed like a likely outcome to me an I'm glad of it.


----------



## ClaireJ23

So sorry Pixie :(

Great news Dark_Star, shame there's no photo for us to see though :(


----------



## Natasha2605

All through the day im so busy that I forget about my worries about being pretty much symptomless this time round. Then it comes to night time and the doubts and worries creep in. I struggled to sleep and am so unsettled. I've just been browsing and I can get a scan tomorrow morning for £50. I'm so tempted. I've text my mum and OH to ask their opinions but I'm not sure they'll think its a good idea :(


----------



## Dark_Star

I honestly have next to zero symptoms for the last few weeks. But all is well, and I am double-pregnant. Don't worry too much ladies, this is the time when our symptoms begin to ease up!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My symptoms eased up around 13weeks with my daughter. Just all of a sudden the sickness, bloating, sore boobs, headaches etc all just stopped dead in it's tracks!!! Weird and surreal feeling to feel slightly normal again :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

I've never had many symptoms since finding out I was pregnant. Definitely nothing consistent. It's a horrible feeling when the doubts set in.


----------



## Dark_Star

Symptoms are no guarantee. I had ALL the symptoms last time up until 12 weeks even though it was a MMC and baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. 

This time, almost no symptoms and I've got 2 in there and HCG that topped 300,000. Personally, I see lack of symptoms as my body dealing well with the pregnancy, and that makes me feel better.


----------



## Natasha2605

I guess that's a good way of seeing it. I didn't book the scan. My sister talked me out of it. I've no reason at all to believe there is anything wrong and I have a visible bump. Maybe I'm just luckier this time than the way I felt with my girls.


----------



## tallybee

Hey everyone xx That's a great way to look at it dark star xx
Nervous but glad for scan tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Excellent news Dark Star :D

Welcome twinsie :)


----------



## melewen

Hi ladies! I'd love to join if you don't mind. My EDD is technically sept 23 but since the average baby comes at 41w1d I'm keeping an open mind for a little October pumpkin :D

My name is cheryl.. Hi! :wave:


----------



## Natasha2605

I've caught a sickness and diarreah bug that the kids had this week. My stomach is agony. 

Good luck with your scan tally.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had the most over the top graphic miscarriage dream.... was horrible :/


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tallybee said:


> Hey everyone xx That's a great way to look at it dark star xx
> Nervous but glad for scan tomorrow. Xx

good luck :) 



melewen said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to join if you don't mind. My EDD is technically sept 23 but since the average baby comes at 41w1d I'm keeping an open mind for a little October pumpkin :D
> 
> My name is cheryl.. Hi! :wave:

Welcome :) 



Natasha2605 said:


> I've caught a sickness and diarreah bug that the kids had this week. My stomach is agony.
> 
> Good luck with your scan tally.

ohhh no ! hope you feel better soon


----------



## Natasha2605

Thanks rhi. I've been sick five times and been on the toilet at least eight in 90 mins. Can't even keep water down at the minute :(

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## tallybee

Thanks girls xx omg sounds horrendous natasha. I hope it passes asap! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck today tally.

Sorry Natasha, tummy bugs are horrible. Hope it's over quickly!


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck tally! 

Natasha - hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck Tally! My scan is at 2:30, hopefully will update later with a pic :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck pink bow!


----------



## tallybee

pink_bow said:


> Good luck Tally! My scan is at 2:30, hopefully will update later with a pic :)

Omg snap! same time! Best of luck with your scan too hun xx

Thanks for all the best wishes ladies. Hopefully I will be posting a pic this afternoon xx


----------



## tallybee

Nearly time to leave the house to go to scan! Dropping kids off at friend's then jumping on the bus across town so it may take some time lol.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck! :) I'm laying in bed ill... i can't decide if it's pregnancy related or my ibs (sorry if tmi ) not actually throwing up or going toilet.. just a constant urge to do both... with is painful :( i have too much acid in my stomach and i kid u not i would rather give birth some days than have another "acid attack" now I'm pregant eating one biscuit can set it off. i have medicine but i can't double it up with over the counter stuff like i normally would. ouchies


----------



## Hope87

Hi Ladies! 

This might be a FTM freak-out... but I'm worried. 

First pregnancy. I'm 27 years old. I've had a really easy pregnancy thus far, and it is worrying me. Most women say "you're lucky", but unfortunatly that is no help (sorry). The absence of pregnancy symptoms, to me, means something is terribly wrong. 

I had spotting early on and we went to the ER. At that time (6w2d) we saw our little one's heartbeat, and my hcg level was 32,369. I'm now 10 weeks along, and the only "symptoms" I have are: constipation, bloating/gas, and tired. Sometimes my boobs are sore.. but not all the time. 

I have no spotting or cramping, so of course, I immediately think "missed miscarriage". My family doctor won't be seeing me until 12 weeks for my first prenatal appointment. In his opinion, I'm young and everything will be fine. I'm thinking I need to call this week and put my fears to rest. 

Any advice or support would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi Hope- I've been bleeding and spotting for over 4 weeks, a couple times I had a large amount of red blood! Also I have very few symptoms, just tired and hungry. Yet yesterday I had 2 healthy fat babies on the scan with matching heartrates of 174.


----------



## tallybee

Rhi that sounds grim I hope you feel better soon xxx

Hope, i hope everything is ok xxx lack of symptoms doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong.

I'm in the waiting room for the scan now xxx


----------



## Dark_Star

Good luck to you ladies with scans today!


----------



## tallybee

Thanks hun xx


----------



## tallybee

:cloud9:

1 perfect baby in there measuring a week ahead at a 10+1!! Hb was 178 xxx so pleased xxx


----------



## Dark_Star

Wonderful Tallybee!


----------



## melewen

Congrats tally! Cant wait to see

Hope I know it's hard not to worry. I too wanted to have some true morning sickness because women do often comfort one another when they are feeling ill by reminding her that it's a good sign. BUT it's also terribly normal to not feel sick and if you have had no pain I would really really not worry. The bloating and constipation are some serious symptoms! My mother only had aversions as her symptoms.. And I just had a very odd appetite. If I ate more than a small amount I would feel so sick. But a friend of mine on her never once felt nausea and just continued as normal. I posted this exact same question a few weeks ago and I know it is so hard but just try to take comfort in the likelihood of your baby being perfect... It is very high! Especially since you saw everything a couple weeks ago. I'm sorry that your doc won't see you (or midwife.. Can't remember) but only a couple more weeks to go til your appointment :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yay :) that's great tally


----------



## Dark_Star

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Had the most over the top graphic miscarriage dream.... was horrible :/

I had one the night before my scan... Both babies came out in the bath tub and I held them in my hand. It was so real and terrible that I thought it was a bad omen about the scan.

Thankfully it was not, just crazy pregnant dreams!


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Had the most over the top graphic miscarriage dream.... was horrible :/
> 
> I had one the night before my scan... Both babies came out in the bath tub and I held them in my hand. It was so real and terrible that I thought it was a bad omen about the scan.
> 
> Thankfully it was not, just crazy pregnant dreams!Click to expand...

They're awful ey. I had one the other night about going for the scan and Hb being ridiculously low. Even that freaked me out.i think its how realistic thy are x


----------



## Babylove100

Yay fantastic news Tally!! :happydance:


----------



## cheree89

Congrats Tallybee!

Hope...I didn't have any symptoms except sore breasts with my first and all was good. However, if you really need some reassurance, 10 weeks is about the time you can start picking up the hb on a doppler pretty reliably.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Glad I'm not the only one having freaky dreams! My (private) scan is still a week away. Nervous. Midwife never got in touch, 10 weeks today so hopefully she rings this week, and my booking app will be at around 11 weeks..... Pushing it for the '12' week scan though. Going to give her a few more days then I'm going to chase it up with the doctors surgery.


----------



## pink_bow

Tally fab news! 

Our baby is perfect and I am in fact 11 weeks! Was always unsure about dates but didn't think I'd be nearly 3 weeks ahead! Due date now September but hoping I can stay here ?


----------



## Babylove100

Great news pink bow!!


----------



## 2have4kids

I went to a baby shower with a lady who did 9 IUI's to get pregnant. I was asked 8 times if I wanted some champagne with the rest of the ladies (stuck to my tea). SO wanted to tell everyone I'm pregnant (after 6 ivf's, 3 iui's). I'm waiting till I show (maybe 5 months)? 
How about everyone else? You waiting long to tell everyone?


----------



## Dark_Star

That's excellent Pink!
I'm sure you're welcome to stay here. I will probably give birth in September because twins come earlier, but I would rather stick here with the group I started with.


----------



## pink_bow

Thank you :)


----------



## tallybee

Brill news pink bow! Yes of course stay in here xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats pink bow :) stick around !!!


----------



## tallybee

2have4kids said:


> I went to a baby shower with a lady who did 9 IUI's to get pregnant. I was asked 8 times if I wanted some champagne with the rest of the ladies (stuck to my tea). SO wanted to tell everyone I'm pregnant (after 6 ivf's, 3 iui's). I'm waiting till I show (maybe 5 months)?
> How about everyone else? You waiting long to tell everyone?

OH is at the shop now, I've just got home from the scan, we're going to tell the kids once him and dd get back then everyone else! Just wanted to see the wee one was all good on the scan before announcing so ready now :D

GingerPanda hun I've updated my tickers to reflect the new EDD as baby was measuring ahead at 10+1 - could you update me to the 3rd Oct when you get a chance please :kiss:


----------



## pink_bow

Thank you, don't want to move threads when I have all you lovely ladies on here!


----------



## tallybee

Glad to hear it hun - good to have you here!!

I had been wondering about what you do if you're on the cusp between months lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Late September ladies are totally and officially welcome here! :)


----------



## cheree89

Congrats Pink! 

My boys both had May due dates, but I have March and april birthday boys. It remains to be seen if I will actually have a baby in the month of my dd.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Great news Tallybee. Can't wait to see the photo!


----------



## GingerPanda

Fixed your date for you, Tally! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*Tally and Pink Bow* - woohoo for excellent scan ladies! :)... Ill probs end up being a september mummy also, because i have to have a C-Section and this time round midwife said to expect it 2-3 weeks before my EDD. So who knows :shrug: But id rather stay with other ladies who are on the same journey weeks wise :)

*2have4kids* - We haven't told anyone apart from my mum and you lovely lot in here. The kids don't know yet, not until i have my scan. It broke my youngest sons heart when we had to tell him previously that the baby went to heaven. So always promised ourselves we wouldn't say a thing until we knew for definate :)

AFM: We have bought a NEW car! we are now officially a BIG family :haha: we have a MPV 7-seater lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ohhhh what car did u get? 

we are in the market for a 7 seater. 

we haven't told anyone trying to hold off until we know gender :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> ohhhh what car did u get?
> 
> we are in the market for a 7 seater.
> 
> we haven't told anyone trying to hold off until we know gender :)

we got the Renault Grand Scenic :happydance: Love it!!! we just have to wait for all the paperwork to sort out now.

Its got loads of room in the boot with both seats up, but for shopping we tend to go whilst the older 2 at school, the seats just pop up and slot back down in seconds, so we could get a whole month of shopping in there lol

and its got a Built In SAT NAV!, one of my must haves pmsl, id get lost going round in a circle :dohh:


----------



## tallybee

With my new EDD there's every chance I'll give birth in September too, my other kids were born a few days before due dates xx
 



Attached Files:







20150308_201608[1].jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Bugs.....That's on my list! I won't be going much newer than a 10 plate though so i dno if will get built in sat nav haaha. 
although u would be surprised. i drive an 04 plate nissan and have built in reverse cam and sat nav. 
i love it but it's only got 5 seats! yesterday we purchased an extended rear facing car seat for our youngest and it's never been more obvious that we need a bigger car haha it's a bloody mpv aswell... i just like my space :) 



started eyeing up new cars recently, shocked by the mark up on the 7 seaters! ! Let me know how it drives... I'm very nervous about driving a big car haah


----------



## pink_bow

Beautiful scan photo Tally!

Here's mine, baby and how we announced on Fb!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1425845688210.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 14









FB_IMG_1425845668544.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Babylove100

Beautiful scan pics ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Dark_Star

Gorgeous little babies!


----------



## tallybee

pink_bow said:


> Beautiful scan photo Tally!
> 
> Here's mine, baby and how we announced on Fb!

Aw that is fab hun beautiful pic and lovely announcement <3 xxx

We've still to tell the people who should be told in a closer way than fb xx


----------



## MrsSmith54

Wow I've missed so much. Congrats ladies on the new scans.
tally congrats on the pink bow.
I don't have any real update other then I met with my high risk OB she was actually treating me when I had my daughter so she knows my history and has already set a plan in motion. I'm super excited. C-section should be scheduled September 26th. She won't let me go past that date so hopefully nothing changes and baby can stay in nice and safe till then. I'll be posting my scan on the 19th. I can't wait I'm so excited finally.


----------



## Serenjay

Aww girls the scans are lovely!!! lovely news :D


----------



## Dark_Star

I can't believe how exhausted I am. I've got energy for about 4 hours in the morning, then I can barely get up off the couch for the rest of the day. If I have to go out for a couple hours I fall asleep immediately when I get home. I literally can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Loving all the scan pics! 

I can't wait for my 12 week scan! 

This SPD is still kicking my ass. I'm wearing a pelvic support brace all day but every time I try and walk I can feel my hips clicking - feels like bone grating on bone. Hurts like hell!


----------



## 2have4kids

Pink, I wonder what the cut off is for being a Virgo. So many virgos in my family (4 of us), would really love for this baby to be a sept baby too but that's prob not going to happen lol. Lucky you!!

I went for a scan at 7 w+3 and the baby measured 7w+1, now last week Friday (would have been 9+1) went for another scan and baby measured 9w+3. Growing fast!

I am kind of perplexed over the image though, the head isn't very visible compared to so many other photos that I've seen. Might have to get on Google and look at more...


----------



## Dark_Star

Adorable picture! Maybe baby is laying on its side so you can't see the chin and the indent under it so the neck looks thicker?


----------



## 2have4kids

Dark_Star said:


> Adorable picture! Maybe baby is laying on its side so you can't see the chin and the indent under it so the neck looks thicker?

Hope that's the case as it looks like a little turd in there lol.

Hope you're feeling more energetic soon but your carrying twins so this might just be an uphill battle :winkwink:

Crazy, does Pilates or yoga help spd? That's all you need when progesterone is loosening all your joins getting ready for labour!


----------



## CrazyMumma

*2have4kids* My midwife is referring me to a physio so I will ask when I see them. At the moment its a struggle to weight bare - and the more I try and move the worse it is at night. I went to my nieces swimming sports this morning - I was sitting down there 90% of the time and barely walked - its now 6pm and I am in so much pain its unreal.


----------



## 2have4kids

CrazyMumma said:


> *2have4kids* My midwife is referring me to a physio so I will ask when I see them. At the moment its a struggle to weight bare - and the more I try and move the worse it is at night. I went to my nieces swimming sports this morning - I was sitting down there 90% of the time and barely walked - its now 6pm and I am in so much pain its unreal.

Oh I just read about it, sounds painful! https://www.babycenter.ca/a546492/pelvic-pain-spd

Sounds like cat/cow can be relieving and some specific Pilates moves will help strengthen the joint but it's def irritated by our joints loosening for birth. I'm also afraid of abdominal diastisis, a condition where the abs part ways vertically up the middle leaving a big gap and weak tummy. I'm taking yoga & Pilates right now to try to stay strong but apparently both conditions can happen to any of us!
I hope you can get some relief, good luck with your mw appt.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Loving the scan pics ladies, can't wait to see more as we reach the dating scan time this month. Congratulations.


----------



## Natasha2605

Love all the scan pics and updates. So glad everyone is doing well. 

I was sick at least 25 times yesterday between 6am and 3pm. I've had nothing to eat in 36 hours. All throughout the bug I had horrific stomach pains. They're not as bad today but definitely there. Is that normal for a stomach bug? i don't take one often but yet again am worrying about poor wee bean in there.


----------



## tallybee

Morning all xx

Natasha I really hope that your bug goes away soon. I'm sure babe will be fine xxx

Omg spd sounds incredibly painful. :hugs:. 

I'm going to my voluntary work at dynamic earth shortly which is ace I always enjoy it x


----------



## detterose

Man this thread moves fast! Sorry I have been so inactive. Between the awful morning sickness, working and uni starting up, I have had zero down time!!

Hope everyone's pregnancies are treating them well.

Had my antenatal bloods done Friday, my GP did another hCG which came back at 203450, no wonder I feel so fecking awful!! Hanging out for my 12 week scan which is still another month away, ugh, it's dragging!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Natasha that sounds like food poisoning or Norwalk, just get rehydrated, bean needs extra water! Glad you're feeling better...scary!


----------



## Natasha2605

2have4kids said:


> Natasha that sounds like food poisoning or Norwalk, just get rehydrated, bean needs extra water! Glad you're feeling better...scary!

I did think about food poisoning but I'm sure it's just an awful bug. My sister has had it and so had my manager, all over the weekend and as bad as I have. 

I've lost 7lbs since getting it. Scary. And my bumps deflated a little. But that's okay cause I was probably really bloated due to constipation. Well I certainly was not constipated yesterday. Having an easy day today of relaxing and then maybe doing some college work this afternoon. 


Thanks tally :) these wee beans are stronger than we give them credit for. Enjoy your voluntary work. I've not been to dynamic earth in about ten years!!


----------



## tallybee

<3 xxx

Dynamic Earth is brill, I love working there. I do the blog posts lol. Had a short day today posting a couple of bits then prepping for next week when the other volunteers should hopefully be in.


----------



## cdelmar

Oh my goodness, i didnt keep up with this thread this weekend and I hope everyone had a wonderful one! My "10 week" scan is tomorrow but, I think they will measure me at 9 but I am so excited to see our lil one hopefully he/she is in there progressing and growing beautifully <3 
Symptoms for me have increased by a little as far as having nausea, food aversions, heightened smell etc. but I cant say it's THAT bad or horrible. Overall I am doing good.


----------



## 3boys

Tally my phone is not great but is that a boy nub?


----------



## tallybee

cdelmar said:


> Oh my goodness, i didnt keep up with this thread this weekend and I hope everyone had a wonderful one! My "10 week" scan is tomorrow but, I think they will measure me at 9 but I am so excited to see our lil one hopefully he/she is in there progressing and growing beautifully <3
> Symptoms for me have increased by a little as far as having nausea, food aversions, heightened smell etc. but I cant say it's THAT bad or horrible. Overall I am doing good.

Glad to hear you're ok, hopefully the nausea etc won't get any worse. xx



3boys said:


> Tally my phone is not great but is that a boy nub?

I don't have a clue what I'd be looking for??? :blush::haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, someone should explain the nub theory to is. I can never understand it. :haha:


Got Hatchling's heartbeat on the doppler in the normal way this morning! I'm guessing that means the little bigger is growing! Has moved to the left, though. Was aaaaall the way to the right when we had our scan at 7 weeks.

https://chirb.it/OvMcPB


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> Yes, someone should explain the nub theory to is. I can never understand it. :haha:
> 
> 
> Got Hatchling's heartbeat on the doppler in the normal way this morning! I'm guessing that means the little bigger is growing! Has moved to the left, though. Was aaaaall the way to the right when we had our scan at 7 weeks.
> 
> https://chirb.it/OvMcPB

Awwe xxxxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i don't get the nub theory either! i had a dream the other night that bubs was a girl, however I think that's more because we have two boys and there is a 'silent' hope to have a girl hahah. 

nothing from midwife yet..... i really wanna ring but I'm worried about being a moany cow lol.


----------



## Dark_Star

detterose said:


> Man this thread moves fast! Sorry I have been so inactive. Between the awful morning sickness, working and uni starting up, I have had zero down time!!
> 
> Hope everyone's pregnancies are treating them well.
> 
> Had my antenatal bloods done Friday, my GP did another hCG which came back at 203450, no wonder I feel so fecking awful!! Hanging out for my 12 week scan which is still another month away, ugh, it's dragging!!

Hey honey, have you had a scan yet? Not to alarm you, but my bloods were in the same range as yours at 8 weeks and I had two babies in there.

EDITED- never mind- I see you have had a scan and it's one baby!


----------



## 3boys

Google pics of nubs. It's been proven to be pretty accurate anyway if the nub is more than a 45 degree angle from spine its a boy nub and if it's less than that and more parellel to spine its a girl nub. Girl nubs are also more likely to be forked.


----------



## Dark_Star

Natasha2605 said:


> Love all the scan pics and updates. So glad everyone is doing well.
> 
> I was sick at least 25 times yesterday between 6am and 3pm. I've had nothing to eat in 36 hours. All throughout the bug I had horrific stomach pains. They're not as bad today but definitely there. Is that normal for a stomach bug? i don't take one often but yet again am worrying about poor wee bean in there.

Oh that sounds horrible!
If you get dehydrated go to the ER for fluids. Maybe if you tell them how bad your tummy pains are you'll get to have a peek at baby?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

3boys said:


> Google pics of nubs. It's been proven to be pretty accurate anyway if the nub is more than a 45 degree angle from spine its a boy nub and if it's less than that and more parellel to spine its a girl nub. Girl nubs are also more likely to be forked.



I don't put much faith in it... Everyone seemed to think my last was a girl based on this nub theory. He isn't though :haha:

I mean I can see why... but I really got my hopes up last time. So think I will ignore even looking for a nub this time :dohh: 

Don't even get my started on "skull theory" hahah.


----------



## Natasha2605

Dark_Star said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Love all the scan pics and updates. So glad everyone is doing well.
> 
> I was sick at least 25 times yesterday between 6am and 3pm. I've had nothing to eat in 36 hours. All throughout the bug I had horrific stomach pains. They're not as bad today but definitely there. Is that normal for a stomach bug? i don't take one often but yet again am worrying about poor wee bean in there.
> 
> Oh that sounds horrible!
> If you get dehydrated go to the ER for fluids. Maybe if you tell them how bad your tummy pains are you'll get to have a peek at baby?Click to expand...

I did think about phoning them to go in but I'm okay ish now. No sickness since yesterday and I've been able to keep down fluids all day. All I've had food wise is a packet or crisps and 2 sausages. Don't have much appetite so far :(


----------



## pink_bow

Someone go back and guess if baby is a boy or girl! I'm desperate to know ha ha


----------



## 3boys

Pink bow again I'm not sure if what I'm seeing is the nub but it looks more like a girl one. As for having faith in it I wouldn't trust people's opinion on here but I do trust the theory itself it's between 75 and 95% accurate. Where I have my private scans they will tell you what you are having based on nub and I've never heard her being wrong but she would know exactly what's she's looking at.


----------



## cheree89

I'll go back and have a look for nubs later today. I think it is fun to guess. I had a mw appointment this morning and she measured baby's hb on the doppler at 174 bpm. I also had the bloods done for the panorama test. Next appointment in 3 weeks where I will see a doctor to set up my weekly P17 injections and biweekly cervical ultralsound. The fun begins lol.


----------



## tallybee

I agree it's fun to guess but I won't be getting all excited about one gender or the other until the later scan where they can tell me more accurately xx


----------



## Dark_Star

I am thinking girl. While the nub seems to be at a small angle from the spine, I would say it's less than 45 degrees. But I am no expert in the method.


----------



## cheree89

Not sure I am seeing nubs or limbs and it is likely a bit early for nub theory but I guess boy for tally and girl for pinkbow. I do not get skull theory at all, so I won't go there.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I guess baby :) and i bet i'm right !


----------



## nmpjcp2015

hahaha Rhi. I took an online test based on old wives' tales. It said I had a 50% of having a boy. Waste of 12 minutes. Lol.


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm useless with nub theories. Don't have a clue what im looking at.


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I guess baby :) and i bet i'm right !

:rofl:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

nmpjcp2015 said:


> hahaha Rhi. I took an online test based on old wives' tales. It said I had a 50% of having a boy. Waste of 12 minutes. Lol.

:haha: 



Well, i'm so lazy. Need to get off my backside and do some housework. DH will be home soon, So if i at least get the hoover out.... :haha:


----------



## Dark_Star

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha Rhi. I took an online test based on old wives' tales. It said I had a 50% of having a boy. Waste of 12 minutes. Lol.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i'm so lazy. Need to get off my backside and do some housework. DH will be home soon, So if i at least get the hoover out.... :haha:Click to expand...

I save the housework for when mine gets home so he can see me doing it.


----------



## cdelmar

LOL! Darkstar


----------



## pink_bow

I just like to hear peoples opinions lol, I would secretly like another girl but sshh! Will find out in 5 weeks when we have a private gender scan, I didn't last long being team yellow lol


----------



## 3boys

Nub theory is from 11-14 weeks


----------



## Natasha2605

so after having this awful bug yesterday I still have niggling stomach pains, pretty much constantly. Probably normal but I'm really worrying about baby. Do you think it'd be worth phoning the midwife in the morning to see what she thinks? I could phone out of hours tonight but I don't want to waste their time if there's nothing they think could help.


----------



## GingerPanda

I would say if there's nothing to worry about, they'll just tell you so and hang up. You're pregnant. You're supposed to freak out, and they're midwives- it's their job to deal with it.


----------



## ClaireJ23

nmpjcp2015 said:


> hahaha Rhi. I took an online test based on old wives' tales. It said I had a 50% of having a boy. Waste of 12 minutes. Lol.

Well, they weren't wrong there.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Natasha2605 said:


> so after having this awful bug yesterday I still have niggling stomach pains, pretty much constantly. Probably normal but I'm really worrying about baby. Do you think it'd be worth phoning the midwife in the morning to see what she thinks? I could phone out of hours tonight but I don't want to waste their time if there's nothing they think could help.

I had food poisoning twice in my last pregnancy, rang the midwife each time with similar symptoms to you and she said just make sure you take lots of fluid and rest as much as you can. Baby was completely fine.

If it'd put your mind at rest, I'd say give them a call. She was very understanding and supportive when I called.


----------



## Natasha2605

thanks ladies. 

Probably nothing they can help me with. This pregnancy has made me so irrational. Hopefully the pains will be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## 3boys

Natasha2605 said:


> thanks ladies.
> 
> Probably nothing they can help me with. This pregnancy has made me so irrational. Hopefully the pains will be gone by tomorrow.

Its so easy to get freaked out in pregnancy. I had to get my doppler out to check baby today I was freaked out after all the losses lately.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

call your midwife if you're really worried. 
my tummy feels iffy for days after a bug. I'm sure you're fine :) 

midwife. .. eh what's one of those hahaha. tick tock


----------



## 3boys

I was told I would be having a mw appointment this week and a scan next week and I haven't heard a thing.


----------



## apreslaube

I am predicted a boy on this quiz https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/signs/quiz/baby-gender-prediction/


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha Rhi. I took an online test based on old wives' tales. It said I had a 50% of having a boy. Waste of 12 minutes. Lol.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i'm so lazy. Need to get off my backside and do some housework. DH will be home soon, So if i at least get the hoover out.... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I save the housework for when mine gets home so he can see me doing it.Click to expand...

:rofl: brilliant, brilliant, brilliant!



Natasha2605 said:


> thanks ladies.
> 
> Probably nothing they can help me with. This pregnancy has made me so irrational. Hopefully the pains will be gone by tomorrow.

I hope you're feeling better tomorrow, we're allowed to be a bit irrational though :p



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> call your midwife if you're really worried.
> my tummy feels iffy for days after a bug. I'm sure you're fine :)
> 
> midwife. .. eh what's one of those hahaha. tick tock




3boys said:


> I was told I would be having a mw appointment this week and a scan next week and I haven't heard a thing.

I really hope you both hear very soon!

xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Out of the old wives tales I've been able to do, 15 say boy and 8 say girl. :haha:


----------



## Dark_Star

I think I should avoid those tests. I have a 75% chance of having a girl AND a 75% chance of having a boy :lol:


----------



## Serenjay

Yeah most of the ones I took say girl because im old and more female infulence apparently.. 

I got my appt through the post today so my 12 weeks scan is 26th 2.30pm. nervous.....

Still vomiting.. now been put onto Cinnarzine.. no difference :(


----------



## melewen

Super weird, that test told me I would have a girl! All the other indicators point to boy.. including Ramzi's, baking soda (meh.. could go either way MAYBE), cold feet, and ummm.. Chinese chart? I feel like there was something slightly more scientific I was going to cite.. lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

3boys said:


> I was told I would be having a mw appointment this week and a scan next week and I haven't heard a thing.

Ditto (kinda) I was told someone would call me to make an appointment for between 9-12 weeks, that was about 4 weeks ago!!! I'm 10 weeks one day now. :dohh: The midwife will put my name down for a scan when i see her (what they usually do) and it will come through the post... They really do expect u to jump at a moments notice don't they. Likely hood is that I will get about 3 days notice for my scan :dohh:


----------



## Natasha2605

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> I was told I would be having a mw appointment this week and a scan next week and I haven't heard a thing.
> 
> Ditto (kinda) I was told someone would call me to make an appointment for between 9-12 weeks, that was about 4 weeks ago!!! I'm 10 weeks one day now. :dohh: The midwife will put my name down for a scan when i see her (what they usually do) and it will come through the post... They really do expect u to jump at a moments notice don't they. Likely hood is that I will get about 3 days notice for my scan :dohh:Click to expand...

3 days notice is RIDICULOUS. Don't know how they get away with that. I probably couldn't make a scan on three days notice, what with mine and OHs shifts and childcare.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Bugs.....That's on my list! I won't be going much newer than a 10 plate though so i dno if will get built in sat nav haaha.
> although u would be surprised. i drive an 04 plate nissan and have built in reverse cam and sat nav.
> i love it but it's only got 5 seats! yesterday we purchased an extended rear facing car seat for our youngest and it's never been more obvious that we need a bigger car haha it's a bloody mpv aswell... i just like my space :)
> 
> 
> 
> started eyeing up new cars recently, shocked by the mark up on the 7 seaters! ! Let me know how it drives... I'm very nervous about driving a big car haah

This is only on a 10 plate also, we got a good deal, as previous owner paid for extras like reverse parking sensors and Tom Tom... And the 2 rear seats still had there plastic covers on, so there brand new and un-used... So was well chuffed!! 

We just sold our Renault Megane, so to be honest it's not much bigger than that just longer... That was a 06, so the new car feels like it's brand new!!! Only had a test drive so far, but it felt really light to drive (sounds mad I know, but you kind of forget the size of it lol) I just can't wait to get it now... Were carless, and I need to go shopping :haha:


----------



## Aliop

So hard to keep up! 

Gosh I hope the ladies waiting get your appointments quick smart. The lack of notice would drive me batty lol

Indigestion is kicking my ass big time and I am feeling really fed up grrrrr!! Am going to make an appt today to go and see what I can do about it.

Other news is my harmony test has been moved up to tomorrow!! So in about 10 more days I can find out gender and have a better idea of babys health. The husband is quite keen to find out but I think we should stay team yellow again just because we did with the others???


----------



## Babee_Bugs

tallybee said:


> With my new EDD there's every chance I'll give birth in September too, my other kids were born a few days before due dates xx

I say GIRL... The nub looks forked and pointing slightly downwards...

Skull also looks girly also.... 

Will you be getting a 12-14week scan? That will show gender better :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pink_bow said:


> Beautiful scan photo Tally!
> 
> Here's mine, baby and how we announced on Fb!

I can't see the nub very well, try to zoom in and it goes blurry... Skull to me looks girly :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Aliop - I got prescribed gaviscon last pregnancy...so when I was in town the other day, I just bought some for just incase... As it's just awful x


----------



## Serenjay

Aliop I have to take ranitadine morning and night (it also helps with vomiting) and gaviscon when its really bad.(all prescribed by hospital) so you should hopefully get something. I also find Horlicks has helped today


----------



## tallybee

Babee_Bugs said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> With my new EDD there's every chance I'll give birth in September too, my other kids were born a few days before due dates xx
> 
> I say GIRL... The nub looks forked and pointing slightly downwards...
> 
> Skull also looks girly also....
> 
> Will you be getting a 12-14week scan? That will show gender better :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun yeah I've got a nhs scan booked for 31st March when i will be 13+3 according to new dates x


----------



## cheree89

Aliop said:


> Other news is my harmony test has been moved up to tomorrow!! So in about 10 more days I can find out gender and have a better idea of babys health. The husband is quite keen to find out but I think we should stay team yellow again just because we did with the others???

I got my panorama test today and ordered the gender too. We were team yellow with our 2 boys. This time I am going to have the mw write on a card the gender result so I can mail it to a friend. She and a couple of others are going to get a coming home outfit together and a nice gender specific carrier for me. That way I still get to stay team yellow, but will have some really special things for the baby right away. They are really excited to know the secret lol.


----------



## detterose

Wow! I cant believe you get to almost fast forward the first trimester Pink Bow! Totally unfair hahaha. That is awesome news. I cant wait to have a scan like that.


----------



## ClaireJ23

We are going to find out gender with Harmony this time too, so should know in a couple of weeks which team we are on.


----------



## tallybee

Cheree that's such a lovely idea!

Omg just looked up harmony testing :shock: at the price!


----------



## Serenjay

Yeah it is quite pricey.. some NHS hospitals are offering it from April. 

My work colleague had it done 8 weeks ago.. she said it was sent off to China or somewhere and she got all good results back and she was having a boy...


----------



## Natasha2605

I have an early scan this afternoon at 2pm. These stomach pains and not settled and they want me seen. So nervous :(


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay said:


> Yeah it is quite pricey.. some NHS hospitals are offering it from April.
> 
> My work colleague had it done 8 weeks ago.. she said it was sent off to China or somewhere and she got all good results back and she was having a boy...

Ooh interesting! It sounds great but really can't justify 500 quid or whatever lol.


----------



## Serenjay

Natasha I hope things will be ok xx

Tally I couldnt spend that.. and its not just the price, im not having some free tests on NHS.. im not having the downs test.. I have seen far too many people told they are having a downs baby and they were born healthy... im not putting myself through stress.. obviously if something was in my face on a scan we would have to address it.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Natasha2605 said:


> I have an early scan this afternoon at 2pm. These stomach pains and not settled and they want me seen. So nervous :(

hopefully everything is okay:hugs: 
at least they seem interested in making sure you are okay :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I have an early scan this afternoon at 2pm. These stomach pains and not settled and they want me seen. So nervous :(
> 
> hopefully everything is okay:hugs:
> at least they seem interested in making sure you are okay :)Click to expand...

I've had an awful morning trying to get seen. My local midwife (who told me last week they now deal with me) refused to see me, said I must contact maternity Triage and get a scan asap, after being put through four different people by triage I was rudely told they don't deal with me until I'm twelve weeks and less likely to miscarriage and gave me the number for Pregnancy Support Services. In the end I had to get my mum to phone them as I was a hormonal mess. My mum said the lady was lovely and couldn't do enough to help. She also apologised as both my local midwife should have known to give me her number and the triage department could have transferred me through as they are within the same building. Ridiculous. But yes, at least I'm getting scanned and will have some reassurance that all is okay - hopefully. I'm trying to be positive.


----------



## Mrs Mel

So pleased that the scans went well girls. Lovely news! 

All the best for today Natasha, the waiting is horrible, but not too much longer to wait now. I hope all is well x


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay said:


> Natasha I hope things will be ok xx
> 
> Tally I couldnt spend that.. and its not just the price, im not having some free tests on NHS.. im not having the downs test.. I have seen far too many people told they are having a downs baby and they were born healthy... im not putting myself through stress.. obviously if something was in my face on a scan we would have to address it.

I know what you mean xx



Natasha2605 said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I have an early scan this afternoon at 2pm. These stomach pains and not settled and they want me seen. So nervous :(
> 
> hopefully everything is okay:hugs:
> at least they seem interested in making sure you are okay :)Click to expand...
> 
> I've had an awful morning trying to get seen. My local midwife (who told me last week they now deal with me) refused to see me, said I must contact maternity Triage and get a scan asap, after being put through four different people by triage I was rudely told they don't deal with me until I'm twelve weeks and less likely to miscarriage and gave me the number for Pregnancy Support Services. In the end I had to get my mum to phone them as I was a hormonal mess. My mum said the lady was lovely and couldn't do enough to help. She also apologised as both my local midwife should have known to give me her number and the triage department could have transferred me through as they are within the same building. Ridiculous. But yes, at least I'm getting scanned and will have some reassurance that all is okay - hopefully. I'm trying to be positive.Click to expand...

:shock: that's awful hun I am appalled at how they've treated you! I'm glad at least you're having a scan . Thinking of u hun fx everything is ok xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's awful! my local hospital wont scan for anything... you would have to show up screaming in pain to even get a look in. Sounds typical oh the hospitals tbh... really grinds my gears the way these places talk to people, like they are doing us some great favour! grrrr


----------



## Serenjay

Aww Natasha how horrid.. glad your mum managed to get it sorted though..sometimes us stepping back and allowing someone else to talk for us is better... Hope all goes well xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Serenjay said:


> Yeah it is quite pricey.. some NHS hospitals are offering it from April.
> 
> My work colleague had it done 8 weeks ago.. she said it was sent off to China or somewhere and she got all good results back and she was having a boy...

If it was sent off to China it wasn't Harmony she had as their labs are based in the States. Glad she got good results to put her mind at rest though. Maybe it was one of the other genetic tests such as Panorama, Materni21 or Verifi. Although I thought they were all US-based companies too.


----------



## Serenjay

Oh must of been panorama as that sounds familiar.. we are in uk.. she said China.. im sure she did or it was pregnancy brain.. it was around 5 weeks ago actually she told me before I left work ill. lol


----------



## cheree89

My poor little guy has a stomach bug. The older one had it on sunday, but he only threw up a couple of times. The baby can't keep anything down. :-(


----------



## tallybee

Ah noo poor LO! It's horrid to see them so ill <3

I've told my Gran about the baby and she is happy for us :) I was a bit worried as she's rather traditional and would probably rather we were married lol. But she's happy as long as we are happy <3

Chickened out of skyping my dad (he lives abroad so can't see him in person) so emailed him instead along with the link for the Thailand pics lol. Remains to be seen how he reacts.

Will call my brother later as he'll be at work till tea time. 

Kev was going to tell his parents today, not sure if he has yet (he works with his dad)

xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

There was a gestational sack measuring 5-6 weeks and no baby. I am back next week for a follow up scan and if not improvement they'll discuss ways to ''manage'' it. I am absolutely devastated. I KNEW there was something not right.

For gods sake, who has a VISIBLE bump but no baby inside it. Hate life right now.


----------



## Dark_Star

Natasha2605 said:


> There was a gestational sack measuring 5-6 weeks and no baby. I am back next week for a follow up scan and if not improvement they'll discuss ways to ''manage'' it. I am absolutely devastated. I KNEW there was something not right.
> 
> For gods sake, who has a VISIBLE bump but no baby inside it. Hate life right now.

I'm so sorry Natasha :hugs:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Oh my goodness Natasha, so sorry. :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Natasha, honey, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending you lots of love. :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Oh natasha I'm so sorry. Words are never enough x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Life is so unkind x


----------



## tallybee

Oh gosh natasha I'm so sorry hun :cry: sending love and hugs xx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

:cry::hugs: Really sorry to hear that Natasha. Sending you hugs and wishing you the best.


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry to hear this Natasha. Big :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Really sorry Natasha :(


----------



## Serenjay

Aww Natasha I am so sorry sweetheart xx


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm hurt so bad right now. She said maybe my dates were out as she thought she could see the "start" of something towards the end. I don't see how they could be so far out though. I Don't know how I can face work any time soon either. My senior is two days ahead of me in dates :cry:


----------



## 3boys

Natasha2605 said:


> I'm hurt so bad right now. She said maybe my dates were out as she thought she could see the "start" of something towards the end. I don't see how they could be so far out though. I Don't know how I can face work any time soon either. My senior is two days ahead of me in dates :cry:

When did you get your bfp?


----------



## Dark_Star

I understand completely hun. I have been through the same thing. 
The important part is that you haven't been ruled out yet.


----------



## Natasha2605

Six weeks ish the sack measured which counting back would take date to January 27th. I had faint bfps around feb 5th and very strong from feb 14th onwards. Does that mean hope? Probably not I know but so confused :(


----------



## GingerPanda

If I'm being honest, I'm not sure how your dates could be that far out either... Wouldn't that mean you got your BFP around the time you supposedly ovulated? I'm so sorry, honey. I've had two losses before this pregnancy, and it is so painful and unfair. Especially when you knew someone so close to your dates. Hubs's best friend's wife was pregnant the same time as me last year, too. She has a little girl now, and it was so painful to hear the updates.

Sending you love and understanding. If you need someone to vent to, feel free to PM me. :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

I don't know hun. I think 6 weeks sac size would be considered as the size of a pregnancy 6 weeks from LMP, so about 3 weeks since implantation. But there's always room for hope.


----------



## 3boys

Natasha2605 said:


> Six weeks ish the sack measured which counting back would take date to January 27th. I had faint bfps around feb 5th and very strong from feb 14th onwards. Does that mean hope? Probably not I know but so confused :(

I'm so sorry but it sounds like a blighted ovem I had one a few years ago. If your dates today are right then you were getting faint positives before you ovulated and strong positives at 4dpo. I'd love to be wrong but can't see how that would happen x


----------



## Natasha2605

I had a period in December and then the implant out of January 8th so I've absolutely no idea when I would have ovulated etc. 

I dunno. Unless there's a miracle next week then I guess I'm out for October :( it's so confusing and feels so wrong. Hubby sobbed with me and I've never seen him cry before in 6 years together. 

Thanks so much for the support ladies. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dark_Star

The loss support forums are really helpful. I'm not saying that this is a loss, but a lot of helpful people who have been through difficulties post there. You may find people there with similar stories who can offer you some answers about what's going on.


----------



## 3boys

Oh hun listen I know what you are going through I've been there twice and it's an awful place. I know we all like to be hopeful but you need to prepare yourself I wouldn't say that if I thought I was wrong. You can't have a positive pregnancy test before you ovulate. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GingerPanda

You're welcome, of course, to hang out with us for as long as you want to. I'm really hoping you get good news at your scan.


----------



## cheree89

Big hugs Natasha.


----------



## Natasha2605

Thank you all. Will need to take some time out the pregnancy forums. It will do me no good to keep looking and wondering. If I could be removed off the main post that would be much appreciated. Will update you all if there are any significant changes. 

I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies and that as few of us mummies as possible have to feel this pain.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'll take you off hon. :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Lots of love Natasha. Feel free to pop in and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:hugs: I hope that you just have really badly messed up your dates :( 

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## cdelmar

Oh my goodness Natasha, I still believe there can be some hope there but, I hope after your scan next week there will be no more doubt :hugs:

Oh my goodness I am just getting too nervous about my ultrasound today :nope:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

cdelmar said:


> Oh my goodness Natasha, I still believe there can be some hope there but, I hope after your scan next week there will be no more doubt :hugs:
> 
> Oh my goodness I am just getting too nervous about my ultrasound today :nope:

:hugs: Good luck! I have one on Sunday so i am right there with ya! very nervous. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Serenjay

Natasha :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thinking of you Natasha and everyone else who has suffered a loss. Miscarriages really are hard and I'm so sad for you, if this is what happening. Please update us if you feel you can. In the meantime, take all the time you need.

Hugs for everyone who needs one xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh Natasha, I'm sooo sorry hunnie...

Your dates could be very possible!! I've seem a few posts recently, where there have gone for a scan and sac measured behind... There went in 2 weeks time and the sac has caught right up and showed even further ahead!!! 

I certainly don't want to get your hopes up, I went at 13weeks (I knew when I ovulated etc as I was charting) when I went the sac measured 7weeks, and was collapsed/irregular shape... So I knew 100% it was over. It was sooo devastating, I knew MC's happened, but never thought it would happen to me. I've got everything crossed for you hunnie x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

cdelmar said:


> Oh my goodness Natasha, I still believe there can be some hope there but, I hope after your scan next week there will be no more doubt :hugs:
> 
> Oh my goodness I am just getting too nervous about my ultrasound today :nope:

Good luck for your scan hunnie x


----------



## 3boys

We seem to have been hit with so many losses it's really not fair.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, we have had lots of losses. It is very sad. I've been on the angel list of due date threads a couple of times. :(


----------



## Dark_Star

Doing a quick calculation we seem to be about on track with normal miscarriage rate with our losses. Hopefully that means that our number of precious angels won't go up any more.

I keep those 9 mommas in my heart and thoughts.


----------



## tallybee

so sad :-( I can only imagine how awful going through a loss must be. I'm so fortunate not knowing first hand, I know I am. <3 <3 <3


----------



## GingerPanda

Tally, it really sucks. It's kind of unbelievable really. Sometimes I find myself thinking, "Man, I can't believe that happened to me. Twice." Every year there are three sad anniversaries per loss- the day you got the BFP, the day you had the loss, and the day you would have been due.

I'm pretty lucky as this pregnancy lines up almost exactly with my last one. So I'll have happy memories during those times too.


But yeah. The pain of a loss is seriously unreal. It's kind of impossible to describe. Like... That feeling when you get hit in the stomach and the wind is knocked out of you? It's kind of like that for your heart.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Ginger, this is off topic but.... will you be making gender specific graphics for team blue, pink, and yellow? I saw some today for other groups and they were really cute.


----------



## Babylove100

I couldn't imagine it either. I have my scan on Saturday and I'm so terrified! It's so hard to enjoy being pregnant. I find myself thinking the worst is going to happen to prepare myself for it if it does. Really takes the fun out of it though. 

So sad seeing all the losses and each one is in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! I've been a little reluctant to join the October group having had 2 previous losses but I went for my first scan today and we had a heartbeat! So good news! I'm still pretty worried- just want to make it to second tri! I had a swipe of red last week but that was it for spotting and it was such a relief to finally see a viable pregnancy today! Due date Oct 23. Thanks!


----------



## GingerPanda

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Ginger, this is off topic but.... will you be making gender specific graphics for team blue, pink, and yellow? I saw some today for other groups and they were really cute.

I hadn't thought of it, but maybe I will if enough people want them. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Lynny!


----------



## tallybee

Hi Lynny, welcome to the group! xx


----------



## LeahJ7712

I would like to be added to this group my due date is October 22nd


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Leah! I'll add you in! :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

It does seem like a lot of losses here. I'm usually feeling optimistic for all of you ladies and myself but it's hard to be sometimes.


----------



## cdelmar

Ok, just wanted to update.... heartbeat was at 177, we saw him/her squiggling around a bit <3 and baby is measuring great!!! Today was just sonogram, tomorrow is appointment with my gyn. We are excited and I feel some stress has been lifted! 

Welcome to the new women who joined!


----------



## cheree89

Welcome to the new ladies.

Yay for good scans cdelmar.


----------



## tallybee

Welcome to leah and the212! 

Cdelmar - great news! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, the212! I've added you!



Ladies, I've fallen down the rabbit hole of names! Can't even think about girl names. The feeling is so strong that this baby is a boy.

How would you pronounce Lucian? Would you pronounce it the same or differently from Lucien?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hi and welcome to the new ladies :)

AFM - I'm watching one born every minute!!! Hehe


----------



## cdelmar

I would pronounce them different ginger.


----------



## GingerPanda

cdelmar said:


> I would pronounce them different ginger.

How would you pronounce each one? I like the pronunciation "lu-see-an" or "lu-see-en". I'm just not sure how to spell it.


----------



## Dark_Star

Great news cdelmar!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Natasha2605 said:


> There was a gestational sack measuring 5-6 weeks and no baby. I am back next week for a follow up scan and if not improvement they'll discuss ways to ''manage'' it. I am absolutely devastated. I KNEW there was something not right.
> 
> For gods sake, who has a VISIBLE bump but no baby inside it. Hate life right now.

Oh hun. Can I say the exact same thing happened to me back in July last year. There was a 5 week sac but no baby. I didn't know about it until I started bleeding at 10weeks4days. It was then I realised I had a blighted ovum. My miscarriage was natural and not as painful as I'd have thought. I'm so so very sorry for your loss. It's very hard at first but it will get easier. It just takes time. My poor hunny cried too. 

Lots of love and light your way

Xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ginger, I personally like lucien, only because with lucian... It sounds more feminine???

Depends how you feel with it... Also add it to your surname, see which one pronounces easier and better.


----------



## GingerPanda

Lucien Stephenson.


We also like Layne (Lane). Spelled that way because my dad and hubs granddad are/were both named Larry Wayne.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I haven't even started on names yet... That's just because my heart is stopping me. 

When we have our 20 week scan we will start with names :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I do like layne, but.... You would probably have to autocorrect anyone you say the name too, as they will automatically write or spell it as 'lane'

Also when I look at layne, I see lay-nee. 

I hate name choosing :haha:


----------



## Dark_Star

Laine is also an option, but that's more feminine. I knew a female Laine.


----------



## pink_bow

Natasha2605 said:


> There was a gestational sack measuring 5-6 weeks and no baby. I am back next week for a follow up scan and if not improvement they'll discuss ways to ''manage'' it. I am absolutely devastated. I KNEW there was something not right.
> 
> For gods sake, who has a VISIBLE bump but no baby inside it. Hate life right now.

I'm so sorry hun. Gentle hugs xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Laine is definitely the feminine "lay-ne" in my head. Layne is just like Wayne to me, only with an L. Our kids are doomed anyway to spell their name because no one EVER spells our surname right, and no one ever spelled my maiden name right either. And I have to spell my first name always because there are many ways to spell it. It's not really a big deal to me. I kind of liked not having a cookie-cutter name or spelling. Keeps people on their toes. ;)


----------



## tallybee

Ahh not even begun to consider names yet xx


----------



## 3boys

I've picked Aaron and Sophia


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm bleeding :(


----------



## Dark_Star

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm bleeding :(

Go to the hospital honey. Remember it's not necessarily the end, I bled for 5 weeks and sometimes it was a lot of red blood and my babies were fine on Saturday. I am bleeding from a spot that they are not attached to.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

The hospital won't be able to help will they? i can only imagine they will make me sit in a + e all night waiting to be seen :( 


i have had "the feeling"(that something is not right) for a while. It's only light but I'm not feeling confident. It's gone 11 but i dno how I'm going to sleep now :(


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm keeping my names to myself and DH until birth. They are unusual names and I don't want to hear any criticism that might ruin them for me.


----------



## Dark_Star

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> The hospital won't be able to help will they? i can only imagine they will make me sit in a + e all night waiting to be seen :(
> 
> 
> i have had "the feeling"(that something is not right) for a while. It's only light but I'm not feeling confident. It's gone 11 but i dno how I'm going to sleep now :(

If you don't sleep then at least make sure you are laying down, and keep yourself hydrated.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

thanks dark star :hugs: 

i agree about keeping names a secret, it's horrible when people ruin them


----------



## tallybee

Ahh rhi I really hope this is nothing. If you go to the hospital they might b able to organise a scan? Xx


----------



## Dark_Star

tallybee said:


> Ahh rhi I really hope this is nothing. If you go to the hospital they might b able to organise a scan? Xx

That's what I was thinking, but I'm not sure how hospital visits work where she is.


----------



## NDH

I don't know of its at all reassuring to you, but statistically about 25% of pregnancies have bleeding and about half go on to have healthy babies.:hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

tallybee said:


> Ahh rhi I really hope this is nothing. If you go to the hospital they might b able to organise a scan? Xx

With my last pregnancy I called the out if hours gp. I had to go down and see them in the evening (they just checked my BP and made sure I was feeling well in myself) but they referred me to the epau for a scan the following morning.

That was over easter weekend though. I know at my local epau a gp or midwife can refer you, but the next one over I could have referred myself from a drop in.

If you look up you local epau on the nhs website it gives you the contact details, opening times and referral options. 

I really really hope everything's fine for you :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Rhi, thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Aliop

Natasha, I am so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

GP, Lucian is an awesome name, totally love it! 

Congrats to all those who've had happy news and saw their little ones <3 

Today I had the Harmony blood collected so am now waiting on those results. Re the cost, over here as a private patient the NT scan costs me around $400 out of pocket and only gives me a likelihood result, Harmony costs nearly $600 but is 99% so more than worth it IMO esp being my fourth and being older I want to know what I am up against to prepare my family if need be. Can't put a price on peace of mind! The collection lady did say it was free in the US?? Don't know if that is correct or not. 

Got a dr appt for 9am Monday to do something about this shitful indegestion crap, I am SO over it :wacko:


----------



## Aliop

Rhi, hope all is ok xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Harmony is not free in the US. It varies in price by place, but it's between $700-1000 in most places. SOME people's insurance will cover all or part of it. Mine won't cover any.


----------



## cheree89

Rhi...hope all is ok. I hope you can find someone who can check you out.


----------



## Serenjay

Just ring your local EPAU and ask for some advice hun, maybe they can book you in for a scan in the morning.. :hugs:


----------



## cheree89

I am obsessed with names. It has gotten progressively worse with each child. Lately I am addicted to the swistle baby name blog. I think I will send a letter this time because I am so stuck.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I'm sorry Rhi! I hope all is well. 

Welcome new ladies. 

We've chosen:
Nya Charlotte 
Samuel Owen

Those are subject to change when we see the baby.

Ginger -- Lucien is really nice.


----------



## Serenjay

I like Lucien :)

Samuel and Owain were names I once liked :D

But now we like Isabelle and Harrison..... Izzy and Harri :D


----------



## cdelmar

GingerPanda said:


> cdelmar said:
> 
> 
> I would pronounce them different ginger.
> 
> How would you pronounce each one? I like the pronunciation "lu-see-an" or "lu-see-en". I'm just not sure how to spell it.Click to expand...

I would pronounce them how you have them written above and I would spell them how you spell them in the previous message. Or you can spell Lucienne and lucianne????


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Seren those are cute! I love them. My sister is called Izzy and Harrison is a really great name.


----------



## GingerPanda

cdelmar said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdelmar said:
> 
> 
> I would pronounce them different ginger.
> 
> How would you pronounce each one? I like the pronunciation "lu-see-an" or "lu-see-en". I'm just not sure how to spell it.Click to expand...
> 
> I would pronounce them how you have them written above and I would spell them how you spell them in the previous message. Or you can spell Lucienne and lucianne????Click to expand...

The extra nne on the end makes it look feminine to me. A similar name that we like for a girl is Lucina. :)



Izzy is such a cute nickname! I have a friend on here who called her little boy Harrison. I think it's a cute name!


----------



## Dark_Star

Of the two I think I prefer Lucien. Sounds a little more exotic. I like the -en sound more than the -an sound.


----------



## GingerPanda

I agree, Dark Star. I offered this name to hubs a few years ago the first time I was pregnant, and he didn't like it. I'll try again! :haha:


----------



## Aliop

GP, Wow! That price is nuts considering it is a US test and we have to have our bloods flown over to be tested and its on your doorstep! 12 months ago the price here was $1400 but it's dropping quite quickly.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No more bleeding since last night. i haven't had any cramping or pains.... yet. unsure if it is worth mentioning it to anyone, i don't have a midwife yet and i have only heard the horror stories of my local epau , They wont see u for anything short of absolute agony. I suppose i shall just wait it out and see what happens. Sorry to bring everyone down! just have no one to offload to. That's the problem with first tri! everything is so secretive!


----------



## Mrs Mel

It's reassuring that the bleeding has stopped hun. I know, with my last pregnancy, when I initially phoned my epau, they told me to give it a few days to see if things got better or worse and to go in if they got worse.
If you do want to be seen you can probably see your gp and get a referral from them x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah i think i prefer the idea of waiting it out. It's just the unknowing... if i was bleeding heavily i would at least feel more certain that things were drawing to an end. . This way I'm left wondering.


----------



## Mrs Mel

I know the uncertainty is the worst isn't it. I really hope you get some answer soon and that it's all ok. In the meantime try to keep busy with other things :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Aw Rhi :hug: it's awful being in limbo. It's really reassuring that the bleeding has stopped. I really really hope that it stays away and that everything is going great in there! Xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry about your bleeding rhi, glad it's stopped though! I'd call about your midwife now! So bad you've not heard!

I have my booking appointment with the midwife tomorrow! Excited! But still dreading the scan on Saturday! I have everything crossed that everything's okay!!


----------



## 3boys

I'm so grateful for my gp and epu where they will see me just to put my mind at rest.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks everyone. .. i have that scan booked for Sunday still.. so if bleeding doesn't start up again i will know for sure then, although it has obviously put a downer on it.. not to mention it cost me 100 quid! 

not a fan of spending 100 quid to be miserable but what can ya do eh. 

sort of feels like I'm just waiting for Sunday to have it confirmed. bloody mothers day! 

should try and be positive :) going to think positive thoughts haha. It's always easier to think glass half empty though isn't it.


----------



## Babylove100

Fx for you that the scan on Sunday is perfect! I know it's so hard staying positive, but I read somewhere, that thinking the worst won't make it any easier if it happens so enjoy every moment you are pregnant! If that makes sense, it was worded much better where I saw it!! :wacko:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck on Sunday Rhi, I´ve said on here before but I had heavy period-like bleeding at nine weeks in my first pregnancy and it all turned out OK. I know lots of friends who had this too and their babies are fine.

Love the name choices ladies, I´ve got a massive list of girls names and just one real favourite boy name at the moment which is James.


----------



## tallybee

Aw ladies 1st tri is so hard for waiting not knowing xxx hugs all xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

It is a horrible trimester. I have never had any problems in pregnancy so this is a first for me... 

Whenever I pee I am having some brown spotting on the paper. Super tmi and gross. Sorry haha! 

No cramps still.

I'm suppose to go college tonight. I really think i might blow it off though, I feel on edge, like I need to stay close to home (just in case) I keep worrying about going somewhere and it happening suddenly etc. 

Would be handy if that midwife did finally bother her arse to ring though wouldn't it. The scan i have booked for sunday will (hopefully) be the mark of week 11! 
Even if this doesn't work out i still think it's a bloody disgrace to ignore you for an entire trimester. I know the booking in is basically useless but it's nice to feel acknowledged at least. 

I fear that if she rings me next week and things haven't gone well for me she will feel my wrath ! :growlmad:


----------



## Serenjay

Im so sorry you are getting treated like this Rhi... I had an appt with my midwife to book in at 6 weeks but normally its 8 weeks, I went 2 weeks earlier due to my 7 losses and they said it may help for me to talk to someone sooner.. it did help. I've only had the subsequent scans because of my previous losses... my next scan along with what others would have as a first scan is when I am 12 weeks 6 days.. I think this would be a long time as when I had my other children (many years ago) we were scanned at 6 weeks. I feel that is a good time.

I would ring and ask her to contact u again as sometimes I notice messages are not always passed on or they may have a few days off and no one will be able to pass on a message..in that case I would ask for advice off another midwife.

I would rest up if I was you... you wont study much being anxious tonight.. x


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> It is a horrible trimester. I have never had any problems in pregnancy so this is a first for me...
> 
> Whenever I pee I am having some brown spotting on the paper. Super tmi and gross. Sorry haha!
> 
> No cramps still.
> 
> I'm suppose to go college tonight. I really think i might blow it off though, I feel on edge, like I need to stay close to home (just in case) I keep worrying about going somewhere and it happening suddenly etc.
> 
> Would be handy if that midwife did finally bother her arse to ring though wouldn't it. The scan i have booked for sunday will (hopefully) be the mark of week 11!
> Even if this doesn't work out i still think it's a bloody disgrace to ignore you for an entire trimester. I know the booking in is basically useless but it's nice to feel acknowledged at least.
> 
> I fear that if she rings me next week and things haven't gone well for me she will feel my wrath ! :growlmad:

:hugs: yeah it's super shit the way they do that. You're right booking in is a bit meh but it's shocking that they wont even think of booking your scan til then! There must be lots of ladies that go too far over for the NT screening in that case even if there are no other issues!

Thinking of u xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

They did this with my last pregnancy as well. I think my booking in was at around 10 weeks and my scan at 14. So i booked a private one for 11 because that was too long for me ! haha. They also booked all my apps in late, the 16 ish week one was late but I had all ready heard the heartbeat at my gender scan a week previous so i wasn't too fussed. Also I had to request my excemption card at around 26 weeks. After I thought it was arrive in the post. I asked and it turns out they never sent off the forms. 

We changed doctors practice just after my son was born because we went to the our of hours non app place attached to my doctors office and they made us wait over 5 hours with a new born (3 days old) I was still bleeding quite badly at the time so I wasn't enjoying myself, and I was just getting to grips with breast feeding and the waiting room was packed! Nightmare, we asked them at least 3 times how far down in the q we were because we had an infant and they kept telling us "45 minute wait" 

when I questioned it a week or so later with some people i know who work in similar areas I was told that an infant that small should have been at the front of the list.. 

We left after that! But now it turns out my new surgery are just as incompetent. 

I just tried to ring and chase up that midwife call back I have been waiting on since first week of feb, I couldn't get through and sat on hold for ten minutes until it cut me off ! I would bet money that they forgot to pass my details forward to the midwife!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww rhi so sorry to hear about the bleeding.

I think it's time you started pestering this midwife that you should have!! Ive got a feeling that the message hasn't been passed on to her. Ring doctors or midwife if you have a number, tell them you pregnant your near to 12weeks and have bleeding. They will be shit hot on your trail then.

Got everything crossed for your scan on Sunday :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

That sounds dreadful. I would ring the midwife/health visitor directly and probably go to A&E if I were concerned and needed to see a doctor urgently about a newborn. Under 3s are seen straight away at our local urgent care centre. 

Can you email the midwives at your local hospital, my hospital has an email address for online self-referrals. Would avoid you having to stay on the phone for so long.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Omg rhi that's terrible!!! 


Some places are just terrible for prioritising shocking


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah I already checked with EPAU .. Gp ref only! 

I just rang my surgery AGAIN... and they have shut for the day for training.. That would explain why I got cut off earlier. It has an automated message telling people to go to a&e if they have an emergency. 

Not exactly an emergency.. just frustrating :( 

Claire; we had gone on a midwife reff to the urgent care center that's what annoyed us so much. Our town doesn't have an a&e it's the next town over :(

I appreciate you all putting up with me being so miserable and moany!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Urgghh how annoying, our a&e closed aswell so for emergencies we have to go to the walk in centre :/


----------



## Serenjay

Where I live is backwards.. I have the university hospital 8 mins drive away but its not in my catchment area so we have to travel 35 mins to the catchment area hospital..they have that one and another 1hour 45mins away... they demolished our miners hospital and built us a new one promising an A&E in town.. meaning 5 min drive.. they have now closed that A&E after 10 months and was nurse led local emergency centre that couldnt deal with emergencies and now its closed after 5pm and weekends.. the out of hours used to be good, you used to get a call within and hour and seen within 2.5 hours, the last time I waited 5 hours as an emergency and taken straight into another hospital 40 mins away.

NHS is going down the pan, less and less money spend on it and more people to care for.. people are suffering.


----------



## pink_bow

Rhi the bleeding sounds like what I had with dd, turns out it was just a cyst. I bet on Sunday you will see a happy healthy baby ! X


----------



## Charmed86

I've had bleeding & cramping on & off throughout so far. My MW isn't too concerned,but advised to seek help if it gets worse. My GP referred me to the EPAU with only mild spotting and cramping, they were so lovely :) I hope you can be seen soon x


----------



## Dark_Star

RhiRhi - As my doctor told me, if the bleeding stops instead of getting worse that is a good thing! 
As I said I bled for almost 5 weeks, and at one point I lost 1/2 cup of red blood suddenly. I have no idea how everything is still okay, since the amount of blood I lost was more volume than the babies and their sacs, but all is well!
I predict your scan will show a healthy baby and a small SCH that's giving you this trouble.
Until then put yourself on pelvic rest and bedrest as much as possible.


----------



## Serenjay

It's surprising how many women do bleed and go onto having healthy babies... someone I know never knew she was pregnant till 4 months as she thought she was having monthly bleeds..then she felt movement.


----------



## tallybee

Such awful stories about healthcare in this country :nope: NHS is being starved of resources, it's really truly awful, at this rate there will be no NHS in a few years time :nope:

xxxxx


----------



## Dark_Star

tallybee said:


> Such awful stories about healthcare in this country :nope: NHS is being starved of resources, it's really truly awful, at this rate there will be no NHS in a few years time :nope:
> 
> xxxxx

It's no different in Canada. The healthcare is covered, but the doctors pay very little attention to you, the resources are overextended, and you can't pay for the treatment you want because they make all the choices.


----------



## 3boys

I bled on my first and he is a healthy 10 year old. The ironic thing is I never bled a drop on my 2 miscarriages until after it was picked up on scan.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sounds familiar.. I understand the need for the nhs but it does need a reform; Mostly in the way we access our care! It might be free at the point of access but that doesn't cushion the blow to our pay packet every month. I feel that I should be able to have choice over my care. I hate the way some things are done; for example if i need a smear test I fail to see why this country forces you to go to your gp surgery, I would like the option to pick a doctor (gynae) that i like. The option to be able to book in with that gynae if i thought i had an issue. etc. Pick the doctors i would like my children to see etc. Although that sort of pic n mix system doesn't exist here atm so it's a mute point lol. Makes it totally pointless to buy private healthcare because there is nothing to access with it lol. You still need a bloody gp referral. Amazes me how we can trust a gp with such a vast array of things, no one person can know about EVERY ailment. It's no wonder they miss so many things; i.e the early symptoms of cancer etc.


----------



## Dark_Star

3boys said:


> I bled on my first and he is a healthy 10 year old. The ironic thing is I never bled a drop on my 2 miscarriages until after it was picked up on scan.

I also never had any bleeding on my MMC. Not a drop.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Sounds like we are lucky in New Zealand!

All healthcare is covered if you are a citizen - unless you choose to pay privately (which can be good to skip waiting lists). All accident care is funded, as is maternity care - I think all I have to pay is $50 for the 20 week scan - the 3 that I have had and the 12 week NT scan are all free as they are in the first trimester. 

It seems crazy that some of you are struggling so much to get a basic level of healthcare!


----------



## Lynny77

Rhi thinking of you. Bleeding is so stressful! I had some blood last week and it sent me over the edge but everything looked good on my scan. Hopefully you can get some peace of mind soon!


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm STILL having brownish blood... it started at 5 weeks. It's frustrating because I want to be more active but am not supposed to. 

Oh, and I really miss :sex:


----------



## CrazyMumma

I miss :sex: too 

We attempted it last night - OMG my hips. I can't move them far enough apart :(

and now this morning I can barely even do my normal shuffle-walk.

:thumbup: thanks SPD!


----------



## cheree89

CrazyMumma said:


> I miss :sex: too
> 
> We attempted it last night - OMG my hips. I can't move them far enough apart :(
> 
> and now this morning I can barely even do my normal shuffle-walk.
> 
> :thumbup: thanks SPD!

That must be so awful. I feel for you...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I must say I've had nothing but good experiences with the NHS, I suffered a ruptured brain aneurysm (I never knew I had it), I just turned 23...

There whipped me to a&e tried everything to make the pain stop, took me for MRI and found the bleed... Blue lighted me to a local specialist brain hospital and within hours I was in theatre where about 20 doctors and nurses where they to help me, and they even rang through to America for a second opinion! The aftercare I've had since my brain injury is faultless, I've had lots of MRI's, psychologists, therapy etc...

With all my pregnancies I've been very well looked after, before and after my brain injury.

I'm not a fan of GP's though, I took my oldest soon to the doctors when he was 1 year old, he had a chesty cough, temp etc... I was told it was a cold... 4 hours later I was on the phone to 999 because he could hardly breathe and was turning blue... Turned out he had pneumonia, now if my children are poorly I go straight to a&e, as I know there is doctors and peadiatric doctors.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dark_Star said:


> I'm STILL having brownish blood... it started at 5 weeks. It's frustrating because I want to be more active but am not supposed to.
> 
> Oh, and I really miss :sex:

Me too! It needs to happen soon too because DH and I get real snappy when there's not any action going on. 1 more week and then check with the dr and we should be good to go. :happydance:

And the hip pain! YES! I completely understand that... just do a different position. Upside down cowgirl, spooning, side of the bed, scissors, doggy style (be careful with this one, it can cause some pelvic discomfort after). You don't have to spread eagle. :thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

Omg I'm missing :sex: too but am slightly worried to try even though everything seems fine!! Dammit so many worries in 1st tri!


----------



## Aliop

So glad to read your bleeding has stopped Rhi, hope everything remains well and bub is happy in there for you to see on Sunday :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> I bled on my first and he is a healthy 10 year old. The ironic thing is I never bled a drop on my 2 miscarriages until after it was picked up on scan.
> 
> I also never had any bleeding on my MMC. Not a drop.Click to expand...

Same here for either of mine. First one I had to have a D&C, second they gave me misoprostol. My body won't let go on its own.


Sending hugs to any ladies with bleeding or spotting! :hugs:



Maybe TMI, but I've been 13 days without a proper BM. Doctor told me to go get some Dulcolax suppositories. Thankfully, they seem to be working! I look like I'm full term! Hubs says, "I always knew you were full of shit, but now you really are!" :haha:


----------



## Dark_Star

GingerPanda I hope you smacked him!


----------



## NDH

I've been having breakthrough bleeding this pregnancy (the 3 day bleed at 4 weeks I thought was a chemical, and just had a 1 day bleed and 2 days of spotting) so I started researching bleeding in pregnancy (I knew it was common from having a bleed due to SCH at 14 weeks with my DD2) but was pretty surprised to learn that approximately 25% of women bleed in pregnancy, and about half have successful pregnancies and healthy babies. Which also means about half of miscarriages are diagnosed without any bleeding.


----------



## GingerPanda

No, that's just how we joke with each other. We say mean things with a smile because they're funny, but we don't mean them. He calls me "butthead", and I usually call him "harlot" or something. We'll have to stop once little one gets here, though! :rofl:


----------



## cheree89

Oh my GP, if I miss even 1 day, I am miserable and complaining. I can't imagine not going for 13 days!


----------



## Serenjay

I love microlax


----------



## Dark_Star

I mix all-bran into yogurt and berries and also drink smoothies with spinach, flax, and berries in them. Neither of these food items are particularly exciting, but they do the trick.


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm having some weird sadness about my scans. There were 3 sacs at my first ultrasound (natural pregnancy) but only 2 had developed into babies at my second scan. 
I know that my risks would be greatly increased with 3 babies, and I feel like I am being silly because I have 2 healthy little ones in there.
But still, one of my babies didn't make it, and I'm sad about that.


----------



## Serenjay

That would be understandable, it is sad... :( 

My middle daughter was a twin, I lost the other one at 6 weeks and had to be on bed rest until I was 19 weeks pregnant with her in hospital. It is sad.. x


----------



## tallybee

Aw it is sad xx


----------



## tallybee

On another note ladies I'm no longer constipated... Yikes. Must have a bug or something, not straying far from toilet today :wacko:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

lmao tally!! well better out than in ahah. 

Day 2 of the bleeding saga... going to try my gp office again when i get home from school run. See if i can have a midwife call me back. being nearly 11 weeks i think i should have one to be honest. So gonna see if they even bothered to put my details through


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry your still going through this Rhi. Def get on to the go today! Good luck!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh no rhi I would Deffo be on the phone, your right you should have someone caring for you!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning ladies, I feel strange!!! 2 nights in a row I've had the most vivid dream possible and they weren't pregnancy related... I feel shook up :( I can't wait for 1st tri to be over with :cry:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I rang, they HAD forgotten about me.. I can't remember who said that they had (sorry) but you were right ! haha. 

The woman was ever so apologetic said that someone should have been in touch ages ago. She has put me down in the midwifes books and a Gp is going to ring me today to talk about my bleeding. 

It's still light. not sure if could even be called bleeding. It's brown discharge really (sorry) with very occasional specks of red. I wore white panties yesterday without any sort of liner or pad (because i didn't have any) and my panties are still white! Sorry to be so descriptive but it's the easiest way of explaining how light it is! It is literally just when i wipe. 

However I have no good feelings about this... really on edge. I feel like i am just waiting. Tick tock. I'm stuck between trying to be hopeful and desperate for it to just be over with.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Babee_Bugs said:


> Morning ladies, I feel strange!!! 2 nights in a row I've had the most vivid dream possible and they weren't pregnancy related... I feel shook up :( I can't wait for 1st tri to be over with :cry:

Hope you're ok, I've had a couple of miscarriage dreams now. Just horrible. 



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I rang, they HAD forgotten about me.. I can't remember who said that they had (sorry) but you were right ! haha.
> 
> The woman was ever so apologetic said that someone should have been in touch ages ago. She has put me down in the midwifes books and a Gp is going to ring me today to talk about my bleeding.
> 
> It's still light. not sure if could even be called bleeding. It's brown discharge really (sorry) with very occasional specks of red. I wore white panties yesterday without any sort of liner or pad (because i didn't have any) and my panties are still white! Sorry to be so descriptive but it's the easiest way of explaining how light it is! It is literally just when i wipe.
> 
> However I have no good feelings about this... really on edge. I feel like i am just waiting. Tick tock. I'm stuck between trying to be hopeful and desperate for it to just be over with.

It's good that you've made some progress today. I really hope you get a call back quickly and they can help you.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had a call back from the gp and he wants me to come in. No idea why tbh, what on earth can he do ?! 
I mean i told him everything over the phone... why can't he just bloody refer me to the hospital for a scan or to see the epau. I'm worried he want's to do some kind of pelvic exam... god knows why, but I hate the idea of showing someone whilst It's not "quite right" haha. plus he's a boy lol.


----------



## tallybee

Oh Rhi hun massive hugs, shocking that they actually forgot about you!! but good you're on the system now. I really hope the bleeding buggers off for good and you see a perfect baby in there xxxxx


----------



## cdelmar

Yes, good luck Rhi, I hope all turns out well. Maybe he will have you take a blood test to test hormone levels to confirm it matches up with your how far along you are???


----------



## apreslaube

I had the worst sleep of my life. Holy cow. Maybe I do need to spend the money and get a pregnancy pillow. Something has got to help right? I have to work today and I really don't know how that's going to happen. I'm dealing with constipation and off and on bladder pain too. This is no fun :(

So I'm 11 weeks today. I have 4 apps on my phone that all say different things. So the baby is between 1 1/2 and 2 inches and is either the size/weight of a fig, Brussel sprout, or lime. Lol. I know my chances of miscarriage are super low but I can't stop having anxiety. It's like I just can't let myself enjoy this. 

2 days ago we told husband's parents. MIL went and bought 2 huge boxes of diapers yesterday, a book, and a blanket :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

He didn't really do anything except book a scan for tomorrow morning


----------



## NDH

Tomorrow is good though :thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

Hopefully everything is great tomorrow Rhi xx

Apreslaube that's cute of your in laws. Oh told his parents 2 days ago too and they're overjoyed :cloud9: my dad on the other hand changed the subject... at least he wasn't vocally rude lol x


----------



## tallybee

Anyone got baby brain yet?God I'm such a numpty. Just had a brain fart thought it was Friday and legged it towards school thinking I was late for pickup. Realised part way along n detoured through the park !


----------



## 3boys

Rhi it's great you are being seen tomorrow. I will be praying everything turns out ok. 
Afm I'm positive I'm feeling baby. I felt it this early last time as well. Right where I've picked up hb I feel gentle popping. Thought it was wind at first but it's consistently in the same place every now and then for days.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tallybee said:


> Anyone got baby brain yet?God I'm such a numpty. Just had a brain fart thought it was Friday and legged it towards school thinking I was late for pickup. Realised part way along n detoured through the park !

oh dear :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

I thought they may have forgotten to pass message on Rhi.. its happened many times to me. Glad you get a scan tomorrow.

I have woke up only feeling SLIGHTLY nauseated.. had some toast and a slice of cheese and I feel normalish.. not taken a sickness tablet yet.. and now im worried.. this is the 1st time in 5 weeks... im worried I have lost this one as my vomiting was so extreme... now im sat here having had breakfast and not taking a sickness tablet :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nooo It's likely eased up because the placenta has kicked in :hugs:


----------



## Serenjay

Omg I hope so... I don't know whether to book a private scan and get checked out. :( I dont even have a doppler to listen.. or know anyone local with one.


----------



## tallybee

I was reluctant to spend the money on private scan but so glad I did. It's a milion times nicer being able to relax x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm regretting it because i'm sure i have wasted 100 quid :/ 
Will know for sure tomorrow morning.. If it is bad news tomorrow i'm wondering if i can cancel and save any of my money.. or would friday be too late to cancel a sunday appointment. Poo :(


----------



## cdelmar

apreslaube I had DH buy me one last night (wanted to wait for scan and see everything was good before I spent money on it) but coincidentally last night before bed my upper back was killing me, so thank goodness it will be on its way soon!! I think it is definitely needed nearing the end of the first trimester! Cant wait for it to come in, I bought the snoogle, heard good reviews about it <3.

Sererenjay I have vomited maybe 4 times and the last time it happened (right before scan on tuesday) I felt that was the worst of them all! I was nervous before scan and I had an opposite view/opinion and thought to myself as I was hurled over the toilet, "Well that confirms baby is in there and doing ok!" I have yet to experience a MC but I didn't know or think that vomitting was a pre-symptom to it!

Also, yesterday I had appt. with gyn to confirm all blood tests came back great and I was able to see baby again because she did a vaginal ultrasound and baby was squiggling around again (well she made it lol <3)! Due date is exactly what I had predicted (I knew if I was off, it would only be off a day or two since I was charting/temping).


----------



## Dark_Star

Serenjay said:


> I thought they may have forgotten to pass message on Rhi.. its happened many times to me. Glad you get a scan tomorrow.
> 
> I have woke up only feeling SLIGHTLY nauseated.. had some toast and a slice of cheese and I feel normalish.. not taken a sickness tablet yet.. and now im worried.. this is the 1st time in 5 weeks... im worried I have lost this one as my vomiting was so extreme... now im sat here having had breakfast and not taking a sickness tablet :(

I hit my end of first trimester hormone rise at week 9, my HCG began to drop but a scan assured me all was well. I hope you're the same and now getting some much needed relief from all that sickness!


----------



## Dark_Star

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm regretting it because i'm sure i have wasted 100 quid :/
> Will know for sure tomorrow morning.. If it is bad news tomorrow i'm wondering if i can cancel and save any of my money.. or would friday be too late to cancel a sunday appointment. Poo :(

Its not a waste, if I could buy 10 private scans I would! lol


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Dark Star xx I rang the epau for advice, they said they seem to think it could be the placenta starting to take over, but after 7 back to back losses im now freaked out, I have messaged peekaboobaby private scan to see if there is an appt free this evening.. its only £40 and worth every penny for peace of mind. Im just waiting to hear back now..


----------



## cheree89

I think dopplers are well worth the purchase. I think I only paid $35 usd or so for mine. This will be the 3rd baby I've used it with...so pretty good value for the peace of mind.


----------



## cheree89

It's really nice for first trimester and early second tri before regular movement. However with my youngest, he stopped moving at 30 weeks, so I was thankful to have it that day let me tell you! Turns out I was in preterm labor and not feeling regular contractions.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Are any of you guys getting a 3D/4D scan?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Bleeding has picked up. The last lot was red and i feel like I'm about to get my period. . my back aches and i have mild pain in my front :( might not need that scan in the morning


----------



## GingerPanda

Rhi, I hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Bleeding has picked up. The last lot was red and i feel like I'm about to get my period. . my back aches and i have mild pain in my front :( might not need that scan in the morning

Get it anyways. I bled an ungodly amount but babies survived it. I had cramping too.
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Charmed86

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Bleeding has picked up. The last lot was red and i feel like I'm about to get my period. . my back aches and i have mild pain in my front :( might not need that scan in the morning

Still go for the scan anyway. I'm so sorry you're going through this, I know how scary the bleeding is. I hope it stops soon xx


----------



## melewen

I just wanted to check in and say hi! I've been totally exhausted lately and moved to a hotel downtown with DH for a conference so I've not been around much

Rhi I'd definitely go for the scan anyway. You will for sure then *know* and that's worth it to me!

I got to hear the heartbeat yesterday at the doctor! My uterus is a bit tilted so I think that's why it took a bit of time to find it and the nurse said baby is super active! DH says "yup, a marathoner just like me.." oh, great. :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

Aww Rhi.. im so sorry you are suffering a bleed.. please just go to the scan tomorrow anyway... it could be reassuring. Put your feet up..ring Dr and explain bleeding is worse they may send you straight into EPAU.. that's what they do here.. :hugs: xx

Im having the private scan 7.55


----------



## apreslaube

Tallybee - I didn'tt think it was possible but now pregnant I'm more forgetful and clumsy than before. Definitely dropped a pan ofcookies to be put in the oven the other day. Husband heard and came running, cleaned the cookies and put them back on the pan. All while I was crying of course. Cookies still cameout ddelicious.


----------



## cdelmar

:hugs: Rhi!

I dont think i will be doing the 3D/4D scan nmp. i always thought I would but I guess now that I am pregnant I dont think I want to, for no reason at all, maybe it may change??? :shrug:


----------



## tallybee

Def still go for the scan rhi :flower: you do hear of ladies who have bleeds then have healthy babies xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Im not going to have a 3D/4D scan, a few reasons, 1/ I dont want to accidentally see the sex of the baby.. and 2/ I find them a bit creepy.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

cdelmar said:


> :hugs: Rhi!
> 
> I dont think i will be doing the 3D/4D scan nmp. i always thought I would but I guess now that I am pregnant I dont think I want to, for no reason at all, maybe it may change??? :shrug:

Ahhh, I can't decide. I used to be the opposite. Now I'm unsure.



Serenjay said:


> Im not going to have a 3D/4D scan, a few reasons, 1/ I dont want to accidentally see the sex of the baby.. and 2/ I find them a bit creepy.

I don't think I will either, I want something to be a surprise. I'm not sure. I asked DH about it and he said he wasn't sure if he wanted to see the baby's face. But part of him is still interested. Also, I think they are kind of expensive.

Seren - I forgot you were team yellow. I've never thought of them as creepy, but I totally see that now. 

Rhi - I hope everything turns out ok! :hugs::cry:

AFM - I really need to vent for a second. Yesterday was a very hard day. I had nausea, diarrhea, I hurt my hip, had a fight with my DH, a disagreement with my SD, moodiness, uncontrolled crying, and I only slept 5 hours last night. Tried to have sex and it hurt! It's been really rough emotionally. I feel like I'm no fun anymore and I get mad about the smallest things that don't even matter. 

For you ladies who have already had a child, does this go away? I'm miserable. Everyone around me is miserable. Actually no one seems to want to be around me anyway accept my sweet nieces. I just feel lonely and like an unlikable bitch. Dh is really understanding and is trying really hard to understand, but he doesn't. :nope::cry:


----------



## 3boys

It calms down a little in second tri but doesn't go completely until after birth. I hate how angry I get in pregnancy.


----------



## Serenjay

Aww hun... this is a VERY stressful time for a lot of people.. not only us the mothers.. but partners are stressed too.. I dont know anyone that has had a happy pregnancy and happy relationship in the beginning..

Im stroppy, moody, always sick so cant leave the house, im bored and im boring as I have nothing to talk about.. I can't have sex for 2 reasons, 1/ im sick all the time (less today) 2/ too scared to have sex..

Im so grouchy


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Just wanted to pop in and say i think it is all over now. Everything progressed very quickly this afternoon. . don't want to be too graphic but it's definitely over now... well I'm still in a fair amount of pain etc. I will ring epau in the morning to see if they still want to scan, it might be reassuring for me to make sure it's all 'done' 

First miscarriage for me but i know how incredibly lucky i am to already have my two babies :) 

I wish you all the best for the next two trimesters and of course speedy painless deliveries at the end ! :hugs:


----------



## Serenjay

Oh Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Rhi Rhi I am so sorry sweetheart :cry: aww bless you :( I never wish this experience on anyone its horrific.. aww hunny xxx :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

nmpjcp2015 said:


> cdelmar said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Rhi!
> 
> I dont think i will be doing the 3D/4D scan nmp. i always thought I would but I guess now that I am pregnant I dont think I want to, for no reason at all, maybe it may change??? :shrug:
> 
> Ahhh, I can't decide. I used to be the opposite. Now I'm unsure.
> 
> 
> 
> Serenjay said:
> 
> 
> Im not going to have a 3D/4D scan, a few reasons, 1/ I dont want to accidentally see the sex of the baby.. and 2/ I find them a bit creepy.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I will either, I want something to be a surprise. I'm not sure. I asked DH about it and he said he wasn't sure if he wanted to see the baby's face. But part of him is still interested. Also, I think they are kind of expensive.
> 
> Seren - I forgot you were team yellow. I've never thought of them as creepy, but I totally see that now.
> 
> Rhi - I hope everything turns out ok! :hugs::cry:
> 
> AFM - I really need to vent for a second. Yesterday was a very hard day. I had nausea, diarrhea, I hurt my hip, had a fight with my DH, a disagreement with my SD, moodiness, uncontrolled crying, and I only slept 5 hours last night. Tried to have sex and it hurt! It's been really rough emotionally. I feel like I'm no fun anymore and I get mad about the smallest things that don't even matter.
> 
> For you ladies who have already had a child, does this go away? I'm miserable. Everyone around me is miserable. Actually no one seems to want to be around me anyway accept my sweet nieces. I just feel lonely and like an unlikable bitch. Dh is really understanding and is trying really hard to understand, but he doesn't. :nope::cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: yeah it should settle in 2nd tri Hun, but after the birth is hormonal mayhem too but I hope you feel better soon. I'm the same emotional wreck, oh is lovely but bewildered lol. It's his first so he hasn't been through it before!



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say i think it is all over now. Everything progressed very quickly this afternoon. . don't want to be too graphic but it's definitely over now... well I'm still in a fair amount of pain etc. I will ring epau in the morning to see if they still want to scan, it might be reassuring for me to make sure it's all 'done'
> 
> First miscarriage for me but i know how incredibly lucky i am to already have my two babies :)
> 
> I wish you all the best for the next two trimesters and of course speedy painless deliveries at the end ! :hugs:

Oh honey I'm so sorry. Huge hugs :hugs: you've been lovely in this group, I want to wish you all the best. Thanks for your kind words <3


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so very sorry Rhi Rhi. Do go get the scan, at least then you will know if the process is complete. I've experienced that before and once it was confirmed that I had made it through the physical loss I felt as if I'd turned a page and the healing could begin. 

Get lots of cuddles from your little boys, they will get you through this.


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry Rhi, I guess the only condolence is that it's been quite quick for you. Not that it's any condolence at all, but you know what I mean.

I'm so sorry for your loss and I with you all the best. Look after yourself hun, we'll miss you x


----------



## 3boys

Rhi I don't even know what to say I was sure everything was going to be fine for you. Please do go for the scan and if it is a loss make sure it's all passed so you don't get an infection. I am truly sorry. x


----------



## pink_bow

Oh Rhi I'm so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Thanks for the advice guys and I'm really sorry Rhi... Healing thoughts for you!


----------



## CrazyMumma

*Rhi* I am so sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself and make sure those boys give you lots of love!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say i think it is all over now. Everything progressed very quickly this afternoon. . don't want to be too graphic but it's definitely over now... well I'm still in a fair amount of pain etc. I will ring epau in the morning to see if they still want to scan, it might be reassuring for me to make sure it's all 'done'
> 
> First miscarriage for me but i know how incredibly lucky i am to already have my two babies :)
> 
> I wish you all the best for the next two trimesters and of course speedy painless deliveries at the end ! :hugs:

oh no Rhi!!! :cry: :hugs: I'm so sorry hunnie..., i must say i bled a HUGE amount in one of my pregnancies and i passed some pretty awful blood clots, i too feared the worst... but the scan did reveal that the sac still was attached (somehow) it turned out to be SCH and the unfortunately the sac was attached to it, that pregnancy did eventually fail... But i was told that if the sac had not been attached there were a possibility that baby may of survived.

So if i was you i would most defy go for a scan, just to rule anything in or out. Also i would go just to make sure everything is ok, if its a MC just to make sure no infection arrises.

:hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

3boys said:


> Rhi it's great you are being seen tomorrow. I will be praying everything turns out ok.
> Afm I'm positive I'm feeling baby. I felt it this early last time as well. Right where I've picked up hb I feel gentle popping. Thought it was wind at first but it's consistently in the same place every now and then for days.

:thumbup: I've been experiencing this for a few days also... weird feeling when its early on lol


----------



## Aliop

So sorry to read your update Rhi Rhi :hugs: thinking of you xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Mrs Mel said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, I feel strange!!! 2 nights in a row I've had the most vivid dream possible and they weren't pregnancy related... I feel shook up :( I can't wait for 1st tri to be over with :cry:
> 
> Hope you're ok, I've had a couple of miscarriage dreams now. Just horrible.Click to expand...

Im fine, it just shook me up this morning, as there sooooo vivid! and i woke up thinking OMG did that actually just happen :cry: i even woke up with real tears!! WTF :(

i did the exact same thing when pregnant with my daughter, I'm sure its a bloody girl thing, never had it with my boys :/


----------



## 3boys

Babee_Bugs said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> Rhi it's great you are being seen tomorrow. I will be praying everything turns out ok.
> Afm I'm positive I'm feeling baby. I felt it this early last time as well. Right where I've picked up hb I feel gentle popping. Thought it was wind at first but it's consistently in the same place every now and then for days.
> 
> :thumbup: I've been experiencing this for a few days also... weird feeling when its early on lolClick to expand...

I think I'm a bit of an expert now on my first I didn't feel anything until 20wks


----------



## NDH

Oh Rhi Rhi I am so so sorry :'(


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm having a lot of pain from my surgical scar. At the end of October I had an open abdominal surgery on my ovaries which left me with a 10-inch scar in c-section placement, and they removed one ovary and tube and part of the other ovary. As my belly stretches (and it's stretching FAST) I am having a lot of discomfort and tenderness.

Has anyone here gotten preg right after a surgery, a c-section perhaps? Did the pain get better or worse?


----------



## 3boys

Silly phone double post


----------



## cheree89

Oh so sorry to read your update Rhi. This thread won't be the same. :'(


----------



## Babylove100

Oh I'm so sorry Rhi Rhi :hug:


----------



## Serenjay

Girls im back...

Baby is perfect... it measured 11 weeks 4 days... and jumped around.. perfect loud heartbeat... I feel so much more relaxed and she only charged us £33.. the picture isnt the best..its not the best quality scanning machine.. xx
 



Attached Files:







BABY10+6.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 3boys

Serenjay said:


> Girls im back...
> 
> Baby is perfect... it measured 11 weeks 4 days... and jumped around.. perfect loud heartbeat... I feel so much more relaxed and she only charged us £33.. the picture isnt the best..its not the best quality scanning machine.. xx

Beautiful pic. Glad all was well x


----------



## Rainstorm

Dark Star that sounds very painful, and yet you managed to get pregnant, that's wonderful!!


----------



## Serenjay

Dark star i've not had a c section or scar.. but have you tried bio oil? maybe pop on a section forum?

Thanks 3boys.. I was so anxious as my sickness greatly reduced... it seems to of crept back a bit now..


----------



## 3boys

My sickness is nearly all gone that's completely normal just the placenta kicking in x


----------



## Dark_Star

I just feel fat and hungry now, no negative symptoms at all. 

The hungry is good, as mothers expecting twins are expected to gain 24 lbs by 24 weeks to help avoid preterm labor ... eek!


----------



## Serenjay

Hoping to go back to work Monday if it can ease off.. but it came back tonight.. will see how I am over next few days..


----------



## Aliop

Great news serenjay! Cute pic too :thumbup:

Vivid dreams are driving me nuts too, had a really horrible one last night about my two year old. 

Had a good day yesterday indigestion or whatever it is wasn't SO bad. Getting back into my exercise again, after my last pregnancy and all that went wrong I was too scared to push my body in any way. Had a bit of a jog on the treadmill last night gave myself a stitch but that was the worst of it!


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks hun.. it was sleeping.. I said aww its not as active.. OH said yeah its sleeping..as soon as he said that the baby jumped! then kept jumping lol.

Oh I wish I had the energy to do some exercise :D


----------



## cheree89

Serenjay said:


> Girls im back...
> 
> Baby is perfect... it measured 11 weeks 4 days... and jumped around.. perfect loud heartbeat... I feel so much more relaxed and she only charged us £33.. the picture isnt the best..its not the best quality scanning machine.. xx

awww...sweet picture. So glad everything was ok for you.


----------



## cheree89

That is so interesting darkstar...I wonder how the weight gain staves off ptl? I don't gain very much weight until the end of pregnancy and I did have ptl. I should probably look into this!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Well I am officially stuck using crutches and a pelvis belt. If I try walking without them I end up in major pain and could risk long term damage. At least I am able to move around a bit more now with the crutches. Poor hubby has been working fulltime, looking after me and Miss 4 and doing all the housework - I feel terrible so hopefully with the crutches I will be able to do a bit more!

Had my bloods done for the NT screening this morning - will have my 12 week scan next week. Think we might be sticking with my LMP dates afterall which puts my EDD at 30th September - but as Miss 4 was a late comer I if I am allowed to I'd like to stick with you lot!

See my midwife again on Thursday next week so hopefully will hear Little Bug's heartbeat on the doppler! I wont buy one myself as I'll just worry myself silly with the thing :winkwink:


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay that's wonderful hun xxxxxxx

CrazyMumma yeah definitely stay!!!


----------



## tallybee

Ahhhh I've woken up crazy early. Still tired but no chance of getting back to sleep lol. Often happens when I sleep alone (oh lives elsewhere) gah at least I got a reasonably early night.


----------



## KrazyMomma

Waiting for th 12 weeks milestone hoping I will be free of morning sickness after that.


----------



## tallybee

KrazyMomma said:


> Waiting for th 12 weeks milestone hoping I will be free of morning sickness after that.

:happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*dark star,* I've had 3x sections... the quickest I've fallen pregnant is 1 years after my last c-section.

Midwife said to expect a lot of pulls and itching where my scar is. also joked with me that i need to have a small baby so that my scar doesn't open up!! :O that shocked me as never been told that before, but then I've had 3 sections with a lot of scar tissue and doctors don't like to do anymore than 3 :/ never had any problems with my c section scars in 7 pregnancies :) and I've had some big babies also (9lb 2oz or 4.13903kg)

I've had itching and some horrible pulls, but I've been rubbing bio oil into my scar to help soften things (if thats even possible), but i feel like I'm doing something...

*serenjay* beautiful pic!!! i can't wait to have my 1st scan :)

*AFM* I'm starting to feel, dare i say it "normal", so obviously that made me think the worst... but whipped out the doppler and little jellybean is doing fine BPM is still 170 so I'm happy :happydance: i wish i could kiss the person who invented these, as the amount of reassurance I've had is just priceless, can't imagine how much i could of spent on scans if it wasn't for one of those lol


----------



## pink_bow

Wonderful scan pic seren.

I'm also counting down the days til I'm 12 weeks in the hope the nausea goes. Doesn't help that DD has chicken pox and is not sleeping well :(


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm struggling to find anything with my doppler. Any tips? My ticker says 9w5d but based on ovulation I'm probably nearer to 9w1d.
Is it too soon? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## tallybee

I can't find anything with doppler either xx I'm not too worried about that tho. As bean was perfect at scan. 

I've just got a great deal on a graco mosaic from the charity shop! !


----------



## 3boys

Some days I can find it easy with doppler other days are harder. Having a full bladder helps you need to move very slowly. You will hear your hb on both sides so babies hb with be somewhere between these two points. At 9 weeks you need to be looking just above pelvis bone.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks, I can find mine easily enough but not theirs :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Rhi, I'm so sorry! We will definitely miss you! :hugs:

Mel, I wasn't able to find it until 10 weeks. And I tried almost every day. Found it by using the probe vaginally (NHS did a study on it) at about 9w4d. Probably could have found it that way before, but I didn't try.


Maybe TMI, but...

Ladies, I'm so blocked up! Nurse gave me a laxative suppository two days ago, and it helped a little. But still nothing can get through my system, and yesterday I started throwing up bile (and the only thing I'd managed to eat all day). She put me on a clear liquid diet. I am SO HUNGRY! How do you ask a pregnant woman with an empty stomach to not have anything but water for going on 18 hours?! I'm less bloated this morning, but I haven't managed to pass anything. I don't know when I'm allowed to eat. I'm so hungry, I feel weak.


----------



## NDH

You can have broth on a clear liquid diet too, will at least get some nutrients in you. https://www.drugs.com/cg/clear-liquid-diet.html


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks Ginger. I'll try again in a few days. 

Sorry about your problem.

I threw up bile with my son, it wasn't related to constipation but it was a symptom of pregnancy for me.
Not sure what to suggest really, I can imagine it's horrible. Are you able to drink fruit juices? Apricots are very good usually.


----------



## GingerPanda

She said clear liquid diet, but then she said she'd only drink water if she were me. But I got so hungry last night I almost started crying. So I did make some beef broth... It was pretty gross, but I drank all of it, then started feeling super nauseous. I was afraid I was going to start vomiting again, so I just stuck with water after that. :(


I do have some prune juice, but it's SO GROSS. I was expecting to like it, since prunes are just dried plums, and I love plums. But this juice is DISGUSTING. I forced a glass down yesterday, and it didn't seem to make much of a difference.


----------



## Kerrie-x

Could I be added please.. Due around the 21st October but will update after my dating scan next week x


----------



## tallybee

Hi kerrie welcome to the group xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Kerrie, you've been added. Welcome!


----------



## NDH

That sounds awful :( what about jello?


----------



## GingerPanda

I might have to go get some! At least then I'll feel like I'm eating something. :haha:

I'm hoping that being less bloated means my intestines are not as swollen, and things can get a move on soon!


----------



## tallybee

Omg gp. I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm allowed to eat! :happydance: Just have to keep it high in fiber and keep drinking a ton of water!


----------



## 3boys

Gp that sounds awful. Glad you can eat x


----------



## melewen

Ginger we talked about this on another forum but you might try magnesium! You can find magnesium drinks at like whole foods etc or just get powdered magnesium citrate and mix it into drinks. Really helped me and everyone who's tried it. I was very grateful for the suggestion!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Serenjay said:


> Thanks hun.. it was sleeping.. I said aww its not as active.. OH said yeah its sleeping..as soon as he said that the baby jumped! then kept jumping lol.
> :D

\
That is so cool. Awesome picture as well. 



Kerrie-x said:


> Could I be added please.. Due around the 21st October but will update after my dating scan next week x

Hi Kerrie - Welcome.

GP - I hope you're able to have a BM soon! For me, hot tea helps, but some people say it makes it worse. Also, pilates and yoga help too. You can look up some yoga poses for bloating and constipation.

I was just thinking that I'm so surprised that no one is due on Halloween. How interesting... Also, I think the placenta is starting to kick in for me too. I'm feeling better.


----------



## Dark_Star

GingerPanda- I've heard pear nectar is almost as effective as prune juice, it tastes much nicer too!

What I remember about prune juice is Worf on Star Trek :The Next Generation drinking it and proclaiming it was "A warriors drink!" Maybe you could put your warrior face on and chug it? :lol:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

hello again everyone. Back from the hospital it turned into a long day. Scan confirmed what i already knew. Infact there was no remaining evidence of a pregnancy so to cover their butt i had to be checked for an ectopic so i have to go all the way back on sunday for the repeat hcg to make sure my levels are dropping. We did agree though that it's just procedure but because they didn't witness "it" it needs to be done. I feel fine though and my mood is okay aswell :) We have been lucky enough to conceive almost immediately in the past and although this poor bean didn't stick I'm confident we will be back soon :) Although will wait a while so no 2015 baby for us will of course be 2016 now. 

I'm going to nosey back in at some point so there best be some newborns for me to look at later on! :) 

like i said before i wish you all the best of luck :) :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Big hugs Rhi.
Take care, we will miss you!


----------



## GingerPanda

We'll miss you, Rhi! I wish you fast healing and a rainbow as soon as you're ready! We'd love to be checked in on as often as you like! :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Bless you Rhi. Hope you get your rainbow when you are ready xx


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry Rhi. I wish you all the luck for you 2016 rainbow baby.x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks for the update Rhi.

So sorry and will keep an eye out for your rainbow baby news when you're feeling ready x


----------



## Charmed86

Hug, I'm so sorry Rhi :hugs:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Thanks for the update Rhi. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Hope87

Good luck Rhi! I will be thinking about you. Hugs!


----------



## tallybee

Thanks for popping in to update Rhi <3 all the best hun xxxxx


----------



## 3boys

So sorry rhi. Hope to see you with rainbow soon x


----------



## Serenjay

Rhi I want you to hurry back and tell us as soon as you get a :bfp: :hugs: xx

GP I know exactly how you feel, my dr gave me movicol but I find I cant drink it.. as its thick.. oddly enough mcdonalds milkshake makes me go now and again.. or making a hot spicy noodle soup.. but what I done was change my bread to wholemeal and eat weetabix each morning.. its been 4 days since I last went and im already feeling blocked. Im going to use a microlax later to get some relief...

Thanks girls for the nice posts.. im back to suffering really badly again.. so so so sick. Oh and my doppler arrived but I cant seem to find baba... not worried though I am useless with technology.

Woo hoo 11 weeks today.. but scan yesterday baba measured 11+4 but week 11 is amazing!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

3boys said:


> Some days I can find it easy with doppler other days are harder. Having a full bladder helps you need to move very slowly. You will hear your hb on both sides so babies hb with be somewhere between these two points. At 9 weeks you need to be looking just above pelvis bone.

Thank you so much for this advice. I tried lower down and I've just found them! A little train chuffing away between 150-170. I feel so relieved. Thank you x


----------



## 3boys

Mrs Mel said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> Some days I can find it easy with doppler other days are harder. Having a full bladder helps you need to move very slowly. You will hear your hb on both sides so babies hb with be somewhere between these two points. At 9 weeks you need to be looking just above pelvis bone.
> 
> Thank you so much for this advice. I tried lower down and I've just found them! A little train chuffing away between 150-170. I feel so relieved. Thank you xClick to expand...

Delighted for you. I try not to use it much but it's amazing reassurance when you need it x


----------



## Dark_Star

Lovely sunny weather here today, it's supposed to hit 11C. I'm in northern Alberta so this is a bit of a surprise for this time of year! 
I'm just waiting for my prenatal appointment, hopefully the nurse will try the doppler on me so I can see where the heartbeats are now.


----------



## Mrs Mel

3boys said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> Some days I can find it easy with doppler other days are harder. Having a full bladder helps you need to move very slowly. You will hear your hb on both sides so babies hb with be somewhere between these two points. At 9 weeks you need to be looking just above pelvis bone.
> 
> Thank you so much for this advice. I tried lower down and I've just found them! A little train chuffing away between 150-170. I feel so relieved. Thank you xClick to expand...
> 
> Delighted for you. I try not to use it much but it's amazing reassurance when you need it xClick to expand...


Thanks, I did stop as soon as I found them! X


----------



## GingerPanda

So glad you found them, Mel! Remember, if you run out of the gel that comes with the doppler, you can use plain aloe vera gel. Make sure you don't get the kind with lidocaine in it. :)



So, I called a place called StorkVision here. They don't normally do ultrasounds at 12 weeks, but the guy said they'd make an exception for me so I wouldn't have to drive 45 minutes away.

They offered me a 10 minute 2D ultrasound, 6 prints, a DVD of the scan, and a CD of all the images for $99. It's scheduled for 11:30 EST next Saturday, the 21st!

Hubs doesn't know yet. :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

That's excellent new GP

I cant wait until everyone has had a scan and we see lots of mini humans on here :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Big Hugs Rhi :hugs: take care of yourself hunnie, wishing you all the best for your 2016 rainbow baby :) x

*Gingerpanda* - I've suffered for years with constipation, i eat and drink all the wrong things (white bread, milk by the gallons) so i get pretty bunged up... But usually when I'm pregnant i try my best to eat more greens, fibre and whole fruit juices... I must say its had a good effect :haha: 
Ive just recently got Movicol for infants off the doctor for my daughter, as no amount of greens, fibre etc will make her go without her being in lots of pain... its a powder sachet that you add to water/juice and its completely tasteless/no odour. Maybes worth a try.

*Kerrie* - Hi and welcome :)

*AFM:* i feel so much better when I'm active!... not sure if it actually helps me to not feel sick, or if my mind is elsewhere... but i get some relief, so what better way to keep busy than to paint my bathroom ceiling and do the gloss work :D ahhhh it looks Brand New lol


----------



## Dark_Star

Great news!
The doctor went over the results of the scan I had last week and BOTH OF MY SCH'S HAVE HEALED!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So despite bleeding and spotting for 5 weeks everything had healed without turning into a miscarriage, and both babies are well.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

yay, thats good news dark star x


----------



## Serenjay

Bugs I wish I could get more active.. I need to do some decorating.. but just moving and im sick.

Dark star thats excellent news..

Welcome Kerri :D


----------



## 3boys

Dark star fab needs


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I found a linea nigra on my belly! It looks so strange!

Also, I am feeling very full in my pelvic area and a lot of pressure. Would that be because of a growth spurt?


----------



## nmpjcp2015

That's awesome Dark_Star

Seren I hope you can get moving soon. Maybe a short walk even...


----------



## Serenjay

I had a growth spurt in my pelvis area last week.. scared me it was pressure and heavy and made me wee a lot more for 2 days.. not had one since.. but baby has grown well...

Oh I am so weak.. I have been out the back garden on dry days just feeding the birds and getting fresh air.. not advisable to be in a car or walking down the street with a sick bowl.lol


----------



## Tink1o5

Wonderful news DarkStar!
I too have a SCH and have since i found out i was pregnant.. mine hasnt healed though :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*Serenjay* - If i was puking like you, i probs wouldn't have the energy to do much either chick...

I have such a long list of things to do before baby arrives! eeek... I don't seem to need a lot of baby stuff (or maybes I'm just not bothering with all the fad's that i don't really need???)... so trying to get everything that needs doing, done!!! cos lets face i won't get nothing done once baba arrives lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Has anyone Made a list of baby things to buy/look for???

Ive already bought my Pram :haha:


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> So glad you found them, Mel! Remember, if you run out of the gel that comes with the doppler, you can use plain aloe vera gel. Make sure you don't get the kind with lidocaine in it. :)
> 
> 
> 
> So, I called a place called StorkVision here. They don't normally do ultrasounds at 12 weeks, but the guy said they'd make an exception for me so I wouldn't have to drive 45 minutes away.
> 
> They offered me a 10 minute 2D ultrasound, 6 prints, a DVD of the scan, and a CD of all the images for $99. It's scheduled for 11:30 EST next Saturday, the 21st!
> 
> Hubs doesn't know yet. :haha:

Aw wow that's great xxx



Dark_Star said:


> Great news!
> The doctor went over the results of the scan I had last week and BOTH OF MY SCH'S HAVE HEALED!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So despite bleeding and spotting for 5 weeks everything had healed without turning into a miscarriage, and both babies are well.

That's fab Hun! :happydance:



nmpjcp2015 said:


> I found a linea nigra on my belly! It looks so strange!
> 
> Also, I am feeling very full in my pelvic area and a lot of pressure. Would that be because of a growth spurt?

Ooo! I've never had the linea nigra. I know the full pressurey feeling though. Perhaps a growth spurt put idk. Still weeping loads lol.



Babee_Bugs said:


> *Serenjay* - If i was puking like you, i probs wouldn't have the energy to do much either chick...
> 
> I have such a long list of things to do before baby arrives! eeek... I don't seem to need a lot of baby stuff (or maybes I'm just not bothering with all the fad's that i don't really need???)... so trying to get everything that needs doing, done!!! cos lets face i won't get nothing done once baba arrives lol

Gah I know scary how much needs done! I suppose we'll find a way! Lol.


----------



## tallybee

Babee_Bugs said:


> Has anyone Made a list of baby things to buy/look for???
> 
> Ive already bought my Pram :haha:

I've got a baby wish list on amazon lool xx 

I've bought a pushchair lol it was a fab deal 2nd hand. Will hopefully pick up other bargains along the way too x


----------



## Serenjay

I need a few rooms decorated.. will get OH and a decorator in to do them. I have bought most of the paint already and won £50 gift card off wicks..

Im not buying anything.. we are just putting money into an isa for baby things and will get stuff 6 weeks before.. and after its born.. as we are team yellow we will get certain colour things after.. but a few cream/beige things before.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Im hoping this time we can go Team Yellow... Last Baby and never done it before, so i think it would be exciting lol

I found with my daughter, that upto having her i was so prepared... but actually i wasn't!, i still had to go out and get stuff. So I'm putting money away and getting just the essentials (carseat, nappies, changing bag and a couple of vests/sleepsuits/hat) initially for hospital... then just go mad on either blue or pink when i get home, I'm having a section and so i shouldn't be doing a lot, yay for the internet :haha:

EDIT: Oh and Blanket... How could i forget that?... I have a Purple stokke one that i bought for my daughter but never used, I'm sure that would do for either sex :/ lol


----------



## Serenjay

Oh my OH mother is crocheting me a shawl.. I saw some in the scanning place yesterday and said to OH oh I would like one of these he replied my mum has already started making one.. she's almost half way through.. she is amazing at doing them.. sweet.. I thought she wouldnt be able too as she has painful hand joints. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww how cute is this Sleepsuit??? https://www.next.co.uk/x554796s4


----------



## Aliop

Babee_Bugs said:


> Awww how cute is this Sleepsuit??? https://www.next.co.uk/x554796s4

I love that suit ^^^ tried to buy it when we first found out but it is unavailable on the Australian next site :(


----------



## Serenjay

Its so cute :)


----------



## cheree89

I haven't shopped yet, but I might need a new infant seat because I don't think the one I have will fit 3 across with my boys' seats in our car. I also want a rock n play. Never had one before. Otherwise I am good.


----------



## cheree89

We are team yellow too, so if baby is a boy, we really won't need too much (although we will need some winter things since our boys are spring babies), but if it is a girl, dh better hide the money lol.


----------



## NDH

I don't need much. We will be team yellow again, and we have boxes and boxes of hand me downs in the garage for not genders so will be fine to clothes and blankets. 
I will need a ring sling, but I will probably convert one of my current wraps rather than buying a new one, and we may need new car seats if we can't fit three across the seat (but we'll be buying a newer car anyway).
Most of my nappies as girlie, but I'm planning to make a new stash anyway and will make neutral ones.


----------



## MichelleDVM

Saw a new doctor yesterday and loved him! Spent so much time with us answering questions and actually listening to what we had to say.

Both babies measuring right on track! Next scan in two weeks for a NT measurements.

In other news, we announced on Facebook yesterday and it was a hit! Here is the picture we used:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm pretty much set for maternity clothes now. I bought some things through used maternity clothing group on Facebook. I ended up with:

2 skirts
8 pairs pants and leggings
6 pairs jeans
7 shirts
3 dresses
1 cardigan
All for $160, and all of it is styles and colors I will wear. Some of it is a bit big of course, I am a size medium and it's all maternity size large... but with twins I will be going up a size for sure. I think I did well!


----------



## Aliop

LOL cheree!! Do you have a feeling as to gender? And what is a rock and play? 

I am going to buy a new cot just because our cot is dark timber and I want a white one this time totally not, necessary but hey that's what I want lol and for a new pram I was really set on the baby jogger city select but now I am leaning towards the Uppababy Vista so will keep researching. 

We won't be finding out but I kept my boy and girl good stuff and will buy more when they are born in any case. All our newborn stuff is gender neutral. I will buy a boy & girl delicious onsie for coming home from the hospital though and take along. 

Dark Star that sounds like quite the haul and you'll be set with that :) Maternity undies are the comfort bomb too although lots of my friends wear their husbands undies as they say they are comfy when pregnant my husband is a boxer guy so not going to work for me plus ewwww!! LOL


----------



## NDH

Lol I could so not wear my husband's undies. He's an XXL and I'm an XS :p


----------



## tallybee

My oh doesn't wear undies :rofl:


----------



## tallybee

Serenjay said:


> I need a few rooms decorated.. will get OH and a decorator in to do them. I have bought most of the paint already and won £50 gift card off wicks..
> 
> Im not buying anything.. we are just putting money into an isa for baby things and will get stuff 6 weeks before.. and after its born.. as we are team yellow we will get certain colour things after.. but a few cream/beige things before.

Sounds like a good idea. I'm just not restrained enough lol when I see cute bargains they MUST be bought :haha:



Babee_Bugs said:


> Im hoping this time we can go Team Yellow... Last Baby and never done it before, so i think it would be exciting lol
> 
> I found with my daughter, that upto having her i was so prepared... but actually i wasn't!, i still had to go out and get stuff. So I'm putting money away and getting just the essentials (carseat, nappies, changing bag and a couple of vests/sleepsuits/hat) initially for hospital... then just go mad on either blue or pink when i get home, I'm having a section and so i shouldn't be doing a lot, yay for the internet :haha:
> 
> EDIT: Oh and Blanket... How could i forget that?... I have a Purple stokke one that i bought for my daughter but never used, I'm sure that would do for either sex :/ lol

Aww yeah purple is defo for either gender, also it's my favourite colour :flower:



Serenjay said:


> Oh my OH mother is crocheting me a shawl.. I saw some in the scanning place yesterday and said to OH oh I would like one of these he replied my mum has already started making one.. she's almost half way through.. she is amazing at doing them.. sweet.. I thought she wouldnt be able too as she has painful hand joints. :)

Aw that's lovely. Once I finish the little sweater I'm knitting I think I need to do a blanket. 



Babee_Bugs said:


> Awww how cute is this Sleepsuit??? https://www.next.co.uk/x554796s4

Aw that's gorgeous xxx next baby stuff is lovely :cloud9:



cheree89 said:


> I haven't shopped yet, but I might need a new infant seat because I don't think the one I have will fit 3 across with my boys' seats in our car. I also want a rock n play. Never had one before. Otherwise I am good.

Yea that must be a prob in lots of cars? We don't have one since the old one died but will need to look for one at some stage. Luckily my son is tall enough not to need any seat, and my daughter just has a booster. So it's kind of easier. Xx



cheree89 said:


> We are team yellow too, so if baby is a boy, we really won't need too much (although we will need some winter things since our boys are spring babies), but if it is a girl, dh better hide the money lol.

:rofl:



NDH said:


> I don't need much. We will be team yellow again, and we have boxes and boxes of hand me downs in the garage for not genders so will be fine to clothes and blankets.
> I will need a ring sling, but I will probably convert one of my current wraps rather than buying a new one, and we may need new car seats if we can't fit three across the seat (but we'll be buying a newer car anyway).
> Most of my nappies as girlie, but I'm planning to make a new stash anyway and will make neutral ones.

I love hand me downs, my friend has some boy things and some neutral, so we will see. Don't know anyone with girl things.
I'd like a ring sling too. 



MichelleDVM said:


> Saw a new doctor yesterday and loved him! Spent so much time with us answering questions and actually listening to what we had to say.
> 
> Both babies measuring right on track! Next scan in two weeks for a NT measurements.
> 
> In other news, we announced on Facebook yesterday and it was a hit! Here is the picture we used:

Aww that's great about the dr and what a lovely announcement! :cloud9:



Dark_Star said:


> I'm pretty much set for maternity clothes now. I bought some things through used maternity clothing group on Facebook. I ended up with:
> 
> 2 skirts
> 8 pairs pants and leggings
> 6 pairs jeans
> 7 shirts
> 3 dresses
> 1 cardigan
> All for $160, and all of it is styles and colors I will wear. Some of it is a bit big of course, I am a size medium and it's all maternity size large... but with twins I will be going up a size for sure. I think I did well!

Wow that's a good haul! :happydance:



Aliop said:


> LOL cheree!! Do you have a feeling as to gender? And what is a rock and play?
> 
> I am going to buy a new cot just because our cot is dark timber and I want a white one this time totally not, necessary but hey that's what I want lol and for a new pram I was really set on the baby jogger city select but now I am leaning towards the Uppababy Vista so will keep researching.
> 
> We won't be finding out but I kept my boy and girl good stuff and will buy more when they are born in any case. All our newborn stuff is gender neutral. I will buy a boy & girl delicious onsie for coming home from the hospital though and take along.
> 
> Dark Star that sounds like quite the haul and you'll be set with that :) Maternity undies are the comfort bomb too although lots of my friends wear their husbands undies as they say they are comfy when pregnant my husband is a boxer guy so not going to work for me plus ewwww!! LOL

Rofl :rofl:


----------



## tallybee

Oo gone up to a lime! 11 weeks!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I think the lime is when it starts to seem quite big! Congrats!

I've been very good at not buying anything yet, but I'm itching to go and get some new clothes! I think we're ok for a most things, car seat, moses basket, sling. It's the little bits really, the blankets and teddies and sleep suits. If I stay team yellow I'll be relatively restrained at buying. If it's a boy I'll be good as we have baby boy things. If it's a girl it's going to be much harder to resist buying!


----------



## tallybee

There are soooo many cute girl things too!

My friend has a car seat she said we could use :-D

Yeah the lime does seem big! Just went and checked the ones in the fridge :rofl:


----------



## Babylove100

Hi ladies, just thought I'd drop in with a update. I had a scan today but unfortunately it only measured 6 weeks and no yolk sac or fetal pole :-(


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry to hear that, Babylove! How far along are you supposed to be? Any chance your dates could be off?


----------



## 3boys

Babylove100 said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I'd drop in with a update. I had a scan today but unfortunately it only measured 6 weeks and no yolk sac or fetal pole :-(

I'm so sorry x


----------



## tallybee

Babylove100 said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I'd drop in with a update. I had a scan today but unfortunately it only measured 6 weeks and no yolk sac or fetal pole :-(

Sorry honey :-( :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Thank ladies. I'm pretty sure of my dates and even if I was out by a day or two I'd still be over 7 weeks. I'm just glad I found out now rather than at 12 weeks. Wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies and hopefully I'll have my rainbow baby soon!! :flower:


----------



## Hope87

Ladies... it is so sweet to see how we're now getting excited about our pregnancies! The last few weeks have been a roller coaster. We've shared some exciting moments, but we've also had our share of worry and heartbreak. I'm really happy to see we're getting excited.

I still haven't purchased any "maternity" wear for myself, but today I'm being fitted for two baby carriers! DH and I believe in baby carrying, and we're going to invest in Tula carriers. I think we'll buy one carrier and a conversion ring sling. So excited! 

A good friend of ours works at a baby shop, so she's doing our fitting. She is also trying to convince us to "go cloth" (cloth diapers)...but I just can't. Even though they are so cute and have really changed over the years, I just cannot imagine being able to do all that work with a newborn. Pampers Swaddlers brand for me! hahahaha


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry. I wish you fast healing and a rainbow as soon as possible! I'm sure we all cannot wait for you to drop in and let us know you got your sticky BFP! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope, I'm totally intimidated by cloth diapering too! You'll have to let me know how you like your carriers. I want one!


----------



## tallybee

I would love to say I'd be using cloth but there's just no way. Was going to with baby no.1 but it didn't happen for various reasons. Babies are enough work without adding nappy washing. Lol xx


----------



## 3boys

I love baby wearing as well. It makes life so much easier and newborn cuddles in a stretchy or ring sling are amazing. I used cloth nappies for my 5 th baby but they didn't work so well for me. Lots of poop explosions so I went back to disposable on my 6th


----------



## Hope87

GingerPanda said:


> Hope, I'm totally intimidated by cloth diapering too! You'll have to let me know how you like your carriers. I want one!




tallybee said:


> I would love to say I'd be using cloth but there's just no way. Was going to with baby no.1 but it didn't happen for various reasons. Babies are enough work without adding nappy washing. Lol xx

EXACTLY ladies! There is just no way. I won't have the time. I'll already be overwhelmed with having a newborn at home. 

GingerPanda, the tula carriers are FANTASTIC! I have a number of friends that use them and love them. In fact, they don't even use a stroller anymore because they love baby wearing so much. You can check them out here: https://www.tulababycarriers.com 

You will need a fitting before your baby bump gets too big. They have some great gender neutral designs too.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh Babylove, I'm so sorry hunnie :( :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Aliop said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Awww how cute is this Sleepsuit??? https://www.next.co.uk/x554796s4
> 
> I love that suit ^^^ tried to buy it when we first found out but it is unavailable on the Australian next site :(Click to expand...

awww no, i could get it for you and ship??? just cover the costs? x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I bought loads of Cloth for my daughter... i even made cloth nappies!!! she was a lot smaller than i anticipated so the nappies i had were miles too big for her, so bought disposables...

Tried to use them again when she actually fitted in them, but it was no good, i was use to the quickness, easiness of the disposables :(

But i did manage to breastfed her for 10months, so I at least accomplished one thing :haha:

*WRAPS:* I did have a pink wrap thing, it was like a Moby wrap. I used it a few times with my daughter, but it just wasn't for us. She seemed comfy in it and it felt ok, but i felt bit top heavy and although i felt fine walking about when pregnant, it seemed even more scary to carry her freehand in the wrap lol Maybes i just needed the confidence in knowing she was safe etc 

*CARSEATS:* are a nightmare, there so bulky and big. My 7 year old still has a booster, because he's not at the weight limit for going without one! I need to buy a new carseat and base, had the Maxi cosi Pebble and Isofix familyfix base (you can attach the next group 2-3 seat on the base), glad we upgraded our car as i don't think we would of managed having 2 isofix bases and a booster seat in our old 5 seater car

*BLANKET:* this is the blanket i bought my daughter: https://www.borndirect.com/gear/bedding/blankets+swaddling-blankets/stokke/xplory-knitted-blanket?v1=Purple+and+Orange&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=feed&gclid=Cj0KEQjwuI-oBRCEi87g0K3O8OoBEiQAb25WATB6UwjpXh33Z2yFP8WHPKd-XgYgIMpx5SocRdM8QbUaAv2U8P8HAQ

I love Purple!!! but not sure you could class it as a Gender neutral blanket lol


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hi all! 
I'm not due in Oct but I just wanted to say good luck to everyone :) My daughter, my mom and my own birthday are all in October, I feel it's an awesome month! (5th, 9th and 29th)
Congrats gals!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My oldest is 1st of October! (my cousins is the 1st also)... My due date is the 8th (scan is yet to confirm) but i have to have a c-section again, and it could be anywhere 1-3 weeks before my EDD...

I hope its not the 1st, my son will kill me :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry babylove, I hope you're ok. Please let us know when you're back with a bfp. Hugs x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Just thought I´d update you ladies. We had our first scan today and baby was wiggling around and looking good. Measures 10+5 and hb was 175. Very happy.
 



Attached Files:







baby 3.jpeg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 38


----------



## tallybee

MeaganMackenz said:


> Hi all!
> I'm not due in Oct but I just wanted to say good luck to everyone :) My daughter, my mom and my own birthday are all in October, I feel it's an awesome month! (5th, 9th and 29th)
> Congrats gals!

Thanks!! all the best for you too x


Babee_Bugs said:


> My oldest is 1st of October! (my cousins is the 1st also)... My due date is the 8th (scan is yet to confirm) but i have to have a c-section again, and it could be anywhere 1-3 weeks before my EDD...
> 
> I hope its not the 1st, my son will kill me :haha:

:haha:


ClaireJ23 said:


> Just thought I´d update you ladies. We had our first scan today and baby was wiggling around and looking good. Measures 10+5 and hb was 175. Very happy.

Aww fab hun lovely pic xx


----------



## Serenjay

So sorry Babylove xx

Claire lovely scan :)

We are lucky.. OH's mate owns a pram business and we will get a discount, im going to get a neutral colour and start looking at around 30 weeks.. got car seat I bought one for my GD and was only used 6 times as they live 250 miles away. MIL is crocheting a shawl. thats it for me lol.

ps im also a lime


----------



## 2have4kids

Babylove so sorry about your news. I hope it all goes quickly for you and you can try again soon. 

Claire lovely scan pic. Are you guys finding out the gender later on?

We're definitely cloth diapering. I don't want to contribute to that much waste and the way my friend did it seemed so simple with the bucket next to the wash machine. We're very happy to try anyways.
I def want to babywear, that along with breast feeding will help lose the weight. I'm so glad for an October baby, get to hibernate next winter and not go to work. The best part of maternity leave!


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm starting to feel overwhemled... everything is much more complicated with twins. I'm not sure how I'm going to get breastmilk into 2 babies, let alone cloth diaper. And babywearing? My poor back. :lol: OH is going to have to get a manly carrier and wear one.

Wonderful scan pic Clarie, it's a wonderful feeling isn't it?

I'm so sorry Babylove :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Dark star there is a woman on my babywearing page who wrapped both babies it was just so cute looking. She had no problems breastfeeding both you will be fine x


----------



## cheree89

I have lots of carriers and wraps. I am addicted. Our favorite right now is a toddler bamberoo ssc...so nice and easy for my 22 month old. Some friends are going to look for a gender specific wrap conversion Mei tei or half buckle with wrap straps for the baby. I also cloth diaper. I am pretty lax about it though. With my oldest, we used cloth exclusively. My toddler though uses a sposie at night and if we travel. If I am really behind on work, I'll take a week off from cloth here and there. I mostly like cloth during the infant stage. It gets more inconvenient after age 1.


----------



## ClaireJ23

2have4kids said:


> Babylove so sorry about your news. I hope it all goes quickly for you and you can try again soon.
> 
> Claire lovely scan pic. Are you guys finding out the gender later on?
> 
> We're definitely cloth diapering. I don't want to contribute to that much waste and the way my friend did it seemed so simple with the bucket next to the wash machine. We're very happy to try anyways.
> I def want to babywear, that along with breast feeding will help lose the weight. I'm so glad for an October baby, get to hibernate next winter and not go to work. The best part of maternity leave!

Thank you ladies. Yes, we return to the clinic in two weeks to have an NT scan and get the results of the Harmony including gender reveal. 

I like using the BabyBjorn baby carrier. I find it so comfortable and useful. 

I breastfed both of my girls and am currently combination feeding my youngest who is almost one. It really helped me lose the baby weight. 

Babylove, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

I've fallen in love with this stroller. We live in an area that has snow and ice on the ground from November through April, so the ruggedness and big tires are essential. It costs a lot... but I think it's worth it.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/810k7hMvlqL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## ClaireJ23

Dark_Star that looks like a great stroller.


----------



## NDH

So sorry Babylove :( Will they rescan you? I don't usually worry if dates are out a week or even two as babies do all grow at different rates, plus it doesn't take much to get a wrong measurement. :hugs: for what you're going though.

I also babywear (have pretty rarely used a stroller between both my girls) and exclusively cloth diapered both of them. Honestly I didn't find it overwhelming with a newborn at all, and I even hate laundry. Washing the just because a pat of my routine and only took 10-30 mins (depending if i used the dryer or the clothesline) of my day. I found it relaxing and visable proof that I had accomplished *something* that day lol. I've also only had two poo explosions that I know would have been worse in a disposable as nothing could have kept those two contained... lol. The two times we did use disposables on long haul trips I couldn't stand the feeling of the gel in them and the weird chemical smell they had, but you get used to whatever you do use lol.

I've used MCNs (modern cloth nappies) and have even made my whole stash, but this time I plan to use old school flats, prefolds and fitteds and forego the synthetic fabrics.


----------



## cheree89

Dark_Star said:


> I've fallen in love with this stroller. We live in an area that has snow and ice on the ground from November through April, so the ruggedness and big tires are essential. It costs a lot... but I think it's worth it.
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/810k7hMvlqL._SL1500_.jpg

I was eying that one when I had my toddler, but never ended up getting a stroller. We have since moved and I no longer need the all terrain, but if I do get a double stroller, I will most likely buy a valco. They are such nice strollers AND they sit straight up and down. My kids HATE riding in a stroller with a back that doesn't sit straight up (all the Baby Jogger strollers are a no go because of this).


----------



## Dark_Star

Any of you North Americans- don't eat any BlueBell ice cream products. 3 people have died from listeria from their products, and likely many more are ill. They have been recalled but you may have some in your freezer. 
Listeria is fatal to unborn babies in more than 50% of cases.

https://www.kdheks.gov/news/web_archives/2015/03132015.htm


----------



## 2have4kids

Dark star I love the Valco strollers with the toddler skate bar, not sure what it's technically called, it lets big kids ride with little ones while you push. We're likely going to get the Britax BReady though, it's super light, folds easy, short wheelbase for turning (CitySelect is a long wheelbase and a bit more cumbersome to turn and a bit heavier). Dark star if you're worried about getting enough milk you can get an electric double pump that gently vibrates. They stimulate your breasts for allowing more milk to come in. My colleagues little girl would wake through the night screaming hungry so they fed her formula before bed and she stayed asleep most of the night. I think it's tough when ppl are ridged about things, ie when some couples say we will only breast feed 100% and wind up with screaming babies because mom's milk didn't come in fast enough after birth or baby needs more substantial nourishment at nighttime. So much easier on everyone just to be open to trying new things and not have set ideas about what will work xx

I know we've probably jumped the gun but I saw a gorgeous crib on kijiji that I just had to have. It does the whole fold down into guard rail and then removable side for toddler bed toddler bed (lots of configurations) and has the latest safety features. It's sort of modern artsy with round rungs and retro squarish sides. Originally bought for $650 and I got it for $150.


----------



## Dark_Star

I am going to try to nurse and pump but am not sure I can produce enough for both twins... I am fine with supplementing with formula if necessary. 

I'm just not sure I can do tandem nursing. My nipples are painfully sensitive even when not pregnant and that may be overload for me.


----------



## Aliop

Babylove I am so sorry :hugs:

Dark star have you looked into your local multiples association yet? Over here multiple mums get so many hours per week of mothers help and excellent support. Check out your local breastfeeding association as well if you can as they are awesome support as well. My best friend had twins just before my youngest was born (she already had a 2 year old though) and I know she really needed the support once they arrived home (born at 30 weeks). She breastfeed and expressed for them both until they were about 6 months old with the occasional supplement when necessary. Valco prams are very popular over here too :)

2have4kids, love love love the cot! That is exactly what I am lusting after this time lol 

I have cloth nappied all my kids, I make my own (and for others too) so I will be making a few new pretties for the new baby soon. 

We are off to Target this morning so I will have a look at the baby stuff while I am there no doubt.


----------



## Dark_Star

We do have breastfeeding counsellors here, but the nearest multiples association is about 5 hours away. I'm not kidding when I say I am in a remote area... it's a 5 hour drive to go to the mall and we often see the Northern Lights when we go outside at night :lol:

I will be heli-lifted to a hospital 430 km away when I go into labor unless I make it to 38+ weeks (unlikely with twins). There are zero Nic-u facilities here.


----------



## NDH

Aliop any chance I know you from the How to Make MCNs fb group?


----------



## Rainstorm

Dark star that sounds amazing. The northern lights!!! Of course, isolation must be a pain in the neck.


----------



## apreslaube

Dark_Star - thanks for the heads up! How scary :(

I will definitely try babywearing. Don't know if it will work for me, but it's worth a shot.

I *really* want to exclusively breastfeed (and pump) but I am getting myself ready for the possibility that I won't be able to at all. I am lactose intolerant and I was completely intolerant to my mom's milk. It was so hard on my mom because at first she didn't understand why I was so sick. I'm hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. 

I thought about cloth diapering for... maybe a couple minutes. I think we might consider it if I was able to be a stay at home mom but since that's not even a bit of a possibility it doesn't make sense for us. 

Dark_Star that would be a lot of breastfeeding... good luck! Definitely no worries if you need to formula supplement! Obviously every person's body is different!


----------



## Dark_Star

It is sad being separated from my family, but the pay is quite good for remote oilfield work... about 3 times what I could make in Vancouver working an administrative job and even more than that for OH. I am lucky to have my in laws here too, they have adopted me as one of their own and spoil me quite rotten :) 

It is also interesting to live in an area where on any given day you might see moose, bears, cougars or wolves in your backyard! If you know how to act safely around wildlife they aren't too scary.


----------



## tallybee

Sounds awesome dark star! Must be some practical issues with the remoteness though. I'm sure you'll be able to breastfeed no problem although formula is grand too of course xx. 

Wow apreslaube that must've been tough. I hope you can bf without issues xx


----------



## Aliop

NDH said:


> Aliop any chance I know you from the How to Make MCNs fb group?

No I am not in any mcn groups. Is it a nice one? Will have to check it out :) Is that what it is called?


----------



## NDH

Its called How to make your own MCNs and woolies. Its become something of a destash page for fabric lately but its quite nice with not much drama :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Allop kuddos to you for cloth diapering all of your kids AND making them yourself! What a money saver that must be! I got some wool sweaters from the thrift shop and have felted them with the intention of making 'Das Monster' pants. Once you lanolize them they absorb any urine that sneaks out of a diaper really well and the lanolize is slightly antibacterial preventing rash with urine. Plus they're super cute & warm for Canada (Darkstar I'm in Calgary).


----------



## NDH

Super cute! I always check out op shops for wool sweaters to upcycle but I haven't found much that's not boring and expensive. I have made a couple of longies though.


----------



## 2have4kids

Lovely! I'm also up cycling a few into accent pillow covers (below) to update the tired covers in our living room. The Salvation Army mirano wool sweaters were between $3.99-5.99, dirt cheap! Will get some fun buttons on our trip to Europe in a few weeks here (it was meant to be our last European IVF trip so now I'll enjoy perusing yarn shops and maybe get some summer maternity clothes? NDH are you on Pinterest?

I've just recently learned how to knit. I did the sleep sack, owl booties, owl toque and stirrup striped leggings for a gf's baby shower last weekend. There's so much I want to make and so little time lol. This is my board of projects to do (and a few that I've done): https://www.pinterest.com/dzigneye/knottylassy


----------



## NDH

No I have enough time wasters :p. I do bookmark pinterest boards I like sometimes though :rofl:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Im planning on cloth bumming this baby - I tried with Miss 4 but had really cheapy ones that leaked constantly so never really got into it.

Cloth bumming, breastfeeding, baby wearing and aiming for an unassisted home birth - My DH rekons I'm turning hippy on him!


----------



## Aliop

NDH said:


> Its called How to make your own MCNs and woolies. Its become something of a destash page for fabric lately but its quite nice with not much drama :)

When I first started out nearly seven years ago there was a real core group of horrible women who spoilt a lot of the groups so I never re-joined any, glad to hear they've improved! Might check this one out ...not that I need any more fabric haha!! 




2have4kids said:


> Allop kuddos to you for cloth diapering all of your kids AND making them yourself! What a money saver that must be! I got some wool sweaters from the thrift shop and have felted them with the intention of making 'Das Monster' pants. Once you lanolize them they absorb any urine that sneaks out of a diaper really well and the lanolize is slightly antibacterial preventing rash with urine. Plus they're super cute & warm for Canada (Darkstar I'm in Calgary).
> View attachment 852019

Love love love the monster woollies! I get a rash from wool so I've never used it on my kids much, I do love the look of it though.



CrazyMumma said:


> Im planning on cloth bumming this baby - I tried with Miss 4 but had really cheapy ones that leaked constantly so never really got into it.
> 
> Cloth bumming, breastfeeding, baby wearing and aiming for an unassisted home birth - My DH rekons I'm turning hippy on him!

Haha! My husband tells everyone I'm a hippy mama lol You are so brave going for an unassisted home birth. I had a secret ideal of that 'happening' with my third but as fate would have it I ended up with a prolapsed cord and an EMCS after two beautiful births I never thought it would happen. I'm really hoping and planning for a VBAC this time.


----------



## Aliop

I was so excited I leanrt how to multi quote I forgot to write what I was going to write LOL :dohh:

We took the kids to the pool this afternoon and the water was so nice!! Made me feel really light again, didn't realise I was feeling so heavy and strained already. Cannot wait to hit second trimester so the osteopath with see me!


----------



## CrazyMumma

*Aliop* lmao thats awesome :haha: I can't wait to hit second tri!


----------



## NDH

Crazymumma yay I'm not the only one on here going unassisted! My hubby says the same thing about me "going hippy" on him :rofl: our goal is to live in an Eco village in a year or two.


----------



## tallybee

Awww eco village living would be awesome! though I love city too... Hmmm lol.

My children have brought me breakfast in bed. It's mothers day in the UK and they brought me love heart shaped crumpets and home made cookies :cloud9:


----------



## 3boys

My kids are so sweet they brought me breakfast in bed with homemade cards and flowers from the garden. I think hubby is making an extra special effort as it's the first mothers day without my mum for me.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*2have4kids* - Ive followed you on pinterest :) Im leanne and I'm a Pinterest ADDICT :haha: it works very well with my Blog, so its all good and I'm allowed to spend most of day browsing and getting the best ideas to do up my home lol


----------



## tallybee

3boys said:


> My kids are so sweet they brought me breakfast in bed with homemade cards and flowers from the garden. I think hubby is making an extra special effort as it's the first mothers day without my mum for me.

Aw how sweet xxx sorry to hear about your mum. It's hard. Xxx


----------



## 3boys

tallybee said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> My kids are so sweet they brought me breakfast in bed with homemade cards and flowers from the garden. I think hubby is making an extra special effort as it's the first mothers day without my mum for me.
> 
> Aw how sweet xxx sorry to hear about your mum. It's hard. XxxClick to expand...

Thank you mothers day last year was the last day I spent at home with her before her rapid decline.


----------



## GingerPanda

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK ladies, whether this is your first or seventh!


----------



## tallybee

3boys said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> My kids are so sweet they brought me breakfast in bed with homemade cards and flowers from the garden. I think hubby is making an extra special effort as it's the first mothers day without my mum for me.
> 
> Aw how sweet xxx sorry to hear about your mum. It's hard. XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you mothers day last year was the last day I spent at home with her before her rapid decline.Click to expand...

<3

It's been a number of years for me now and still hurts although it does get easier to cope. Xxx


----------



## 3boys

tallybee said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> My kids are so sweet they brought me breakfast in bed with homemade cards and flowers from the garden. I think hubby is making an extra special effort as it's the first mothers day without my mum for me.
> 
> Aw how sweet xxx sorry to hear about your mum. It's hard. XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you mothers day last year was the last day I spent at home with her before her rapid decline.Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> It's been a number of years for me now and still hurts although it does get easier to cope. XxxClick to expand...

I'm sorry. Glad to hear it gets easier.


----------



## Serenjay

Happy Mothers Day all xxx

Look what I got off Bump haha!!
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3









bump2.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 5









bump3.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tallybee

Thanks 3boys <3 xx

Serenjay that's so cute xx


----------



## 3boys

I got a pink lining changing bag for the new baby. I was delighted.


----------



## 2have4kids

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK ladies! I love that you got breakfast in bed, how sweet is that?
Babee Bugs I'll look for you on Pinterest. I too am an addict,so many great recipes (I'm pretty much paleo), fashion blogging, knit project line up, travel bucket list, reno ideas...my DH and O share boards about what to reno, how, what we want to see on our holidays etc. and at work my colleague and I have boards printed off Pinterest that inspire us. Helps when clients come and want infographics, spiffy document covers Etc to show them different examples.


----------



## pink_bow

Happy mothers day UK ladies <3 
I'm 12 weeks today! Feels like such a big milestone x


----------



## tallybee

Yay pink bow!! 12 weeks is awesome!!


----------



## chathamlady

Hello may I join edd is Oct 20th bit of a surprise as we werent trying but still happy to be here


----------



## pink_bow

Welcome and congrats chathamlady x


----------



## Dark_Star

Welcome chathamlady... I think that bumps us up to 60 babies!


----------



## tallybee

chathamlady said:


> Hello may I join edd is Oct 20th bit of a surprise as we werent trying but still happy to be here

Welcome to the group! Xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

2have4kids - i think if you search for me on pinterest, my name is: rainleanne i have loads of group boards, just let me know if you want me to add you to any of them :)

Serenjay - awww thats soo cute, i never knew you could get a card with from "the bump" so cute!!!

Chathamlady - Hi and welcome :D x

3boys - Oh im a sucker for Pink Lining bags, which design did you get??? I had the Wise owls for my Daughter, i even made her a matching blanket and hat :haha:

Pink Bow - Yay congrats on reaching 12 weeks hunnie, its such a BIG milestone in my eyes... Just love getting to that point :)

WOW what a day! haha... My OH got the kids a card from them all and also got me a Yankee candle Pink Honeysuckle OMG it smells gorgeous (matches my new bedroom perfectly! hehe) and my youngest son made me a card from school, so cute... i love anything handmade from the kids.

OH took the kids out to see his mum and give her our gifts... I should of really rested and enjoyed the peace and quiet, instead i sanded down the woodwork on the landing (skirting boards and door frames), cleaned the bathroom to a inch of its life, put some shelves up in my bedroom and sorted out our wobble headboard :/

Its only 7:30pm and I'm ready for bed!, I've done way to much :haha:


----------



## tallybee

Wow no wonder you're tired! I went to asda and that knackered me!

Had monthly Skype with my dad and brother this afternoon. Dad acted as if my pregnancy should be something to be upset about and asked me when I'm going to get a job. He knows I'm doing a masters degree and who the f would hire a pregnant lady anyway.... gah x


----------



## 3boys

Heartbeat: https://youtu.be/R8sA-u3OweM

here is a recording of babies hb. Anyone else have one to share?


----------



## GingerPanda

I've added you, chathamlady! Welcome!


----------



## pink_bow

Aw wow 3boys. Thats such a lovely sound. I've only found hb once briefly and not tried since


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi 3boys, we just did the fetal doppler this morning and found the heartbeat (165). Don't have a recording but was exciting times xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

3boys said:


> Heartbeat: https://youtu.be/R8sA-u3OweM
> 
> here is a recording of babies hb. Anyone else have one to share?

I don't have a recording, but mine sounds exactly the same as yours!!! :thumbup: with 170BPM


----------



## GingerPanda

I shared a recording several pages back. It's the best sound ever! :)


Moms who have kids, especially SAHM... Is it normal to feel terrified that you'll be a bad mother the first time? I was the youngest, so I never really lived with babies. My family lives 6 hours away. It's just hitting me how I really don't know what I'm doing! I'm also really afraid that I won't get done all my house chores I have to do once the baby gets here. My husband works hard to support our family, and I don't want him to have to do house work when he comes home too.


----------



## CrazyMumma

*Ginger* I remember being petrified. I had studied Early Childhood and was always the one who was expected to babysit families kids/play with them. I was always being asked for advice from my friends with kids way before I had my own. I felt there was ALOT of pressure on me to be the 'perfect' mum. 

Then I had her. And I was still terrified! For the first few months I put so much pressure on myself to be that 'perfect' mum. Then I decided to say f*ck what others think. I relaxed and started to enjoy my girl. So what if the dishes were not done straight away - who cares if the house wasn't absolutely perfect. 

I found a little sign that read "Good mothers have messy kitchens and happy children" - I love it! 

I so regret spending her newborn stage the way I did - I was so focused on the house/what people thought of me that I didn't relax and enjoy her the way I should have. 

So my advice - don't put pressure on yourself. Ask for help. Yes your hubby might work all day - but a newborn is a full time job too. Theres nothing wrong with asking him to help you out with the housework. And for a male - especially if Mum is breastfeeding theres not alot that men can do to help - asking them to run the bath/do the dishes can actually make them feel better, like they have a role too.


----------



## Rainstorm

GingerPanda said:


> I shared a recording several pages back. It's the best sound ever! :)
> 
> 
> Moms who have kids, especially SAHM... Is it normal to feel terrified that you'll be a bad mother the first time? I was the youngest, so I never really lived with babies. My family lives 6 hours away. It's just hitting me how I really don't know what I'm doing! I'm also really afraid that I won't get done all my house chores I have to do once the baby gets here. My husband works hard to support our family, and I don't want him to have to do house work when he comes home too.

When I had my LO I was in the same situation. Never had a baby in the family or close group of friends, I had changed a diaper 15 years earlier when my godson was born, like two times. I had no clue what I was doing. DH suggested having his mum move in with us for a couple of weeks to teach us, and I said NO WAY! And then the baby came and we did just fine. I went on instinct alone most times, since most of the advice I received from family members was outdated, and we did great. I remember fearing that I would fall asleep and not listen to him when he cried at night, and amazingly it's kinda like when you wake up two minutes before the alarm rings: you just wake up. So don't worry. If you can get people to help you around with the housework or give you a break so you can take a bath, wonderful! BUt you'll be a great mum Ginger, and you'll find the way to cope with the baby and the housework


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies!

It's just going to be me and hubs, unfortunately. My family is all 6 hours away, and hubs doesn't trust his mother. Certainly doesn't want her in our house with his child.


----------



## CrazyMumma

MMMMM just made a berry smoothie with yoghurt blackberries and strawberries. Finally something my stomach didn't churn at!!!! 

Damn eating pregnancy friendly with allergies is a pain in the bum!!! So hard to find things I can stomach and actually eat!


----------



## Aliop

GP, I found with my first everything was daunting! I had literally no idea what to do with him and even said to my husband once we got home 'what do we do now?' and we both had no clue so fell into hysterical laughing which ended up in me crying LOL We have no family and no support so we just muddle through on our own. I am a teacher -which is no way preparation for a baby, I am 'good' with children but babies still give me grey hair!! and I can remember going to our local breastfeeding association and begging them to tell me what to do and when to do it and they kept saying 'just follow your babies lead' seriously WTF?!? finally I found an awesome lady there and I said to her that I need a bell to ring to tell me what's next! and she got it she understood I needed a routine (teacher coming out in me maybe lol) and ever since I started a routine things just fell into place and I had a happy baby and happy mum THANK GOODNESS haha as I was totally flying blind and drowning trying to follow this little persons lead who didn't seem to have a clue what he wanted LOL I guess what I am saying is do it YOUR way, if it isn't working then change something until you find what works for YOU. Your first is an extra special time as you really can give yourself completely to the experience, sleep when your baby sleeps and all that. If you are a perfectionist like me in the home and you can afford it, get yourself a cleaner. I still have one and my sanity needs it :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Room for one more? My EDD is October 24th.


----------



## ClaireJ23

GP, I wish I relaxed and followed my instincts a bit more with my first daughter. I would have enjoyed it a lot more. 

Newborn babies do sleep a lot so you can get housework done during this time. Saying this, if you want to hire a cleaner and can afford it, this is good advice. Also agree with letting DH take on board some responsibilities. I would stock up your freezer with meals before baby arrives so you don't have to worry about cooking too much. Early house guests should be those who would help out rather than judge.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Hit Girl said:


> Room for one more? My EDD is October 24th.

Welcome Hit Girl


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Claire! :)


----------



## tallybee

Welcome hit girl!

Gp yes I was petrified first time round. I'd never changed a nappy before. Other people's children found me scary lol. But babies teach you as they grow. Their needs start out pretty basic. Keep fed warm and clean... of course your overwhelming love for lo means all else will follow. 

House chores will take a lesser priority and you'll do well to accept help with them. A new born IS a full time task to look after, but I can't wait to do it all again <3


----------



## Hit Girl

It used to REALLY freak me out about how much work I heard newborns/babies were. The thing is though, it's work that you actually don't mind doing. Although it's hard to explain, it's because you love them more than anything else in the entire universe - you'd do absolutely anything for them. This is coming from someone who had pretty much never held a baby before having my own and never really being 'baby-crazy'. I was never one of those people who felt their destiny was to be a mum. Don't get me wrong, I have always loved little ones but nothing like now. Believe me, it will be the best thing that even happen to you, tough moments and all.


----------



## tallybee

Hit Girl said:


> It used to REALLY freak me out about how much work I heard newborns/babies were. The thing is though, it's work that you actually don't mind doing. Although it's hard to explain, it's because you love them more than anything else in the entire universe - you'd do absolutely anything for them. This is coming from someone who had pretty much never held a baby before having my own and never really being 'baby-crazy'. I was never one of those people who felt their destiny was to be a mum. Don't get me wrong, I have always loved little ones but nothing like now. Believe me, it will be the best thing that even happen to you, tough moments and all.

Yup xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies! I think all of this was brought about because I've been too ill to get a lot of stuff done around the house, and it's starting to look like a mess. And hubs was worried about my ability to keep our home in order WITHOUT a baby, much less with one. He has pretty severe clinical OCD, so he needs the house in order. That's why I'm a SAHW. I want it to be in order if we're putting a baby in it too! I understand the baby becomes your first priority, and people shouldn't judge you if the house isn't clean while you have a newborn, but that's not an option for us. So we're trying to a anticipate how hubs will need to help in the future.

We ended up coming up with a list of stuff to be done each day, Monday through Friday. I'll try to get it all, or as much of it as I can, before he gets home. But anything I don't get done, either he will do, we'll do it together, or he'll watch the baby while I take care of it.

It's just going to have to be that way. I'll probably get a sling so I can carry baby through chores if I need to.



Welcome, Hit Girl! I'll add you in!


----------



## 3boys

I found a stretchy wrap amazing for getting the housework done. Baby slept for hours in it. Plus it was an extra workout for be squatting to clean with baby attached. lol


----------



## 2have4kids

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks, ladies! I think all of this was brought about because I've been too ill to get a lot of stuff done around the house, and it's starting to look like a mess. And hubs was worried about my ability to keep our home in order WITHOUT a baby, much less with one. He has pretty severe clinical OCD, so he needs the house in order. That's why I'm a SAHW. I want it to be in order if we're putting a baby in it too! I understand the baby becomes your first priority, and people shouldn't judge you if the house isn't clean while you have a newborn, but that's not an option for us. So we're trying to a anticipate how hubs will need to help in the future.
> 
> We ended up coming up with a list of stuff to be done each day, Monday through Friday. I'll try to get it all, or as much of it as I can, before he gets home. But anything I don't get done, either he will do, we'll do it together, or he'll watch the baby while I take care of it.
> 
> It's just going to have to be that way. I'll probably get a sling so I can carry baby through chores if I need to.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Hit Girl! I'll add you in!

 I highly recommend a house cleaner now and then if you can't take care of it all. We have an agreement and a list of stuff we each do. DH has his own co outside of his day job and couldn't keep up with his chores, I always told him the minute either of us starts hounding each other we need to get a house cleaner. We have s lady we recommend to tenants on move outs who does the whole house for $100/cleaning session. So we brought her in every 2 weeks and it's really helped out. Even if you have a baby shower this might be something others might want to gift you in advance. Marriage saver (I don't even hve kids now mind you we have several businesses with me taking care of the rentals and him with his lab work...but I think time spent on family is so valuable if you can swing it)!


----------



## GingerPanda

Unfortunately, his OCD means that someone absolutely cannot come into our house and touch our things. It would cause so much more trouble than it would help, as I'd have to go behind her and reclean every single thing she touched. So it's just me and hubs. He says if we try for #2, it wont be until #1 is old enough to help with cleanup. :haha:


----------



## ClaireJ23

GP, I feel really sorry for you. I don't really understand what severe clinical OCD means, but if it means you have to be a SAHW and can't get a cleaner then it must be pretty terrible. Your list plan of chores sounds like a good option. Babies also like things like swings and baby bouncers so you can do chores around them and they can watch you.


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't HAVE to be a SAHW, we just decided that was the best move for our family. Plus, the only jobs I could get for years were retail and customer service, and I HATED it! Besides, we wanted kids, and my measly pay would have barely covered daycare. :haha:

OCD is Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. It's a mental disorder that means different things to different people, and it's kind of hard to explain what it means to our family. It can be treated with medication, but hubs would have to be on such a high dose, it would basically make him feel like a zombie with no emotions. So he decided he would rather deal with the OCD and have emotions than be a zombie.

He's doing very well with overcoming parts of it. He's been cleaning out the litter box, and says diapers will be a piece of cake after that. :haha:

He'll just need rubber gloves, is all.


But he'll never be okay with a stranger coming in and touching all our stuff. And I'm not really sure I am either. :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

I'm sorry I didn't mean to upset you. I just misinterpreted your post as you described your DHs condition and then said 'that's why I am SAHW'. Good luck with it all


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm not upset, honey! Please don't think that! I was just clarifying, because I think I've been giving a bad impression of hubs, like he keeps me locked up or something! LOL


----------



## nmpjcp2015

pink_bow said:


> Happy mothers day UK ladies <3
> I'm 12 weeks today! Feels like such a big milestone x

COngrats and ditto on the Happy Mother's Day. I hope it was great for you all. I'm excited to be below 200 days left! And less than 1 month until I find out if baby is pink or blue. :) 

Welcome chathamlady and Hit Girl!

Wow, you guys have been in deep discussion. I think a cleaning lady is a great idea. I'd like to have one come 2x a month once I'm further along. Hubby and I both work full time, so we share household chores, but he's always lax on his. I won't be able to pick up his slack and stay sane after the baby is born, so I'll be having someone come once in a while. Also, our daughter who is 11 will be helping with the cleaning.


----------



## ClaireJ23

OK good, no it's better to clarify things.


----------



## ClaireJ23

nmpjcp2015 said:


> pink_bow said:
> 
> 
> Happy mothers day UK ladies <3
> I'm 12 weeks today! Feels like such a big milestone x
> 
> COngrats and ditto on the Happy Mother's Day. I hope it was great for you all. I'm excited to be below 200 days left! And less than 1 month until I find out if baby is pink or blue. :)
> 
> Welcome chathamlady and Hit Girl!
> 
> Wow, you guys have been in deep discussion. I think a cleaning lady is a great idea. I'd like to have one come 2x a month once I'm further along. Hubby and I both work full time, so we share household chores, but he's always lax on his. I won't be able to pick up his slack and stay sane after the baby is born, so I'll be having someone come once in a while. Also, our daughter who is 11 will be helping with the cleaning.Click to expand...

My two-year old likes to help with cleaning, she follows me around with a little cloth or feather duster and tries to copy. Bless her.


----------



## GingerPanda

Omg, that is too cute. :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

Im lucky.. my son has OCD wanting to clean the house all the time.. and does my house.. I pay him for it but its done so well... he loves cleaning.. he is 15 and strong.. he's amazing lol


----------



## ClaireJ23

Serenjay said:


> Im lucky.. my son has OCD wanting to clean the house all the time.. and does my house.. I pay him for it but its done so well... he loves cleaning.. he is 15 and strong.. he's amazing lol

You have it sorted Serenjay


----------



## cdelmar

For those living in the US, my doctor told me about a "DNA First" testing that is free (for now since it's new) that you do at 11 weeks and you can find out gender. It is a blood test/study that takes a look at your chromosomes...they look for genetic abnormalities I believe??? Anyone heard of this and is it free where you are?


----------



## GingerPanda

cdelmar said:


> For those living in the US, my doctor told me about a "DNA First" testing that is free (for now since it's new) that you do at 11 weeks and you can find out gender. It is a blood test/study that takes a look at your chromosomes...they look for genetic abnormalities I believe??? Anyone heard of this and is it free where you are?

I've never heard of it, and I can't find a website for a test by that name. If you find one, let me know. I'm very interested!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

GingerPanda said:


> cdelmar said:
> 
> 
> For those living in the US, my doctor told me about a "DNA First" testing that is free (for now since it's new) that you do at 11 weeks and you can find out gender. It is a blood test/study that takes a look at your chromosomes...they look for genetic abnormalities I believe??? Anyone heard of this and is it free where you are?
> 
> I've never heard of it, and I can't find a website for a test by that name. If you find one, let me know. I'm very interested!Click to expand...

Me too!

And Claire that's so cute. Our 11 year old runs when she hears the word clean. :dohh:

Seren you've got it made!


----------



## cdelmar

I tried finding one and couldnt find anything, I dont know how new it is. I was given a slip to get it done and was told its free now (I think because its a study) and she said probably in the future it will be a test you have to pay for??? My gyn office is directly linked with the hospital where I will deliver (I can get my testing/bloodwork done at my gyn office or the hospital) so I am not sure if certain hospitals elect to be a part of the study :shrug:
I was going to call and get some more info and make sure it is something I dont have to pay for but I am a ftm and dont know many of the screening tests but I think it is a non-invasive form of the test they have women 35 and older do (Ive heard a needle goes in belly??? and this new test is just getting blood work done)....i think its something new they will be offering to replace that test??? I dont know, when I find out I will let you girls know :thumbup:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

GingerPanda said:


> I shared a recording several pages back. It's the best sound ever! :)
> 
> 
> Moms who have kids, especially SAHM... Is it normal to feel terrified that you'll be a bad mother the first time? I was the youngest, so I never really lived with babies. My family lives 6 hours away. It's just hitting me how I really don't know what I'm doing! I'm also really afraid that I won't get done all my house chores I have to do once the baby gets here. My husband works hard to support our family, and I don't want him to have to do house work when he comes home too.

Totally normal!... I was never the type of girl, who coo'ed over babies, i wasn't baby daft and when my sister had my niece, urghhh that put me off :haha:

But with my 1st i was so clueless, i never changed a nappy before or even fed a baby for more than a few seconds as its pretty boring lol... So it was a shock when i got home and it was like "Right now what do i do with him?"

Ive got a pretty decent gap between my 2nd and 3rd (6 years), so when i had her i was like OMG i forgot all about this!!!, I'm pretty much a neat freak :blush: I haven't been diagnosed with OCD, but i do spend a good 4-6 hours per day cleaning my home, bleaching, washing, sorting (i love de-cluttering, i have no issues in chucking stuff away)... People would think I'm in the nesting stage already, as I've re-decorated my bedroom decluttered, decluttered bathroom and re-decorated, now working my way onto landing and down the stairs...

I know most people say, who cares what the house looks like, you've had a baby etc... but i just can't leave it, it really gets to me!!... 

I would say to make life easier on yourself, de-cluttered every room before baby arrives, that way you have less to clean, sort and put away... Buy paper plates, paper cups and throw away cutlery... that way you avoid doing too many dishes... Also stock pile your freezer with ready meals, slow cooker meals in a bag etc

My advice regarding baby, is to just go with the flow... i like routine, but with a breastfed baby thats near on impossible, so with that deffo let baby lead the way... I started my daughter mixed into my sons routine and she fitted in it pretty well...

(My god i sound like a drill sergeant lol, I'm not honest, i just like everything in their place, neat and tidy lol) x


----------



## ClaireJ23

4-6 hours per day! Wowee BabeeBugs, that is a serious amount of cleaning. I do that much in a week and consider my house to be very clean and tidy. How do you find the time?


----------



## tallybee

ClaireJ23 said:


> 4-6 hours per day! Wowee BabeeBugs, that is a serious amount of cleaning. I do that much in a week and consider my house to be very clean and tidy. How do you find the time?

I do that much and the house is still a fright lol it makes me cry


----------



## ClaireJ23

tallybee said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 4-6 hours per day! Wowee BabeeBugs, that is a serious amount of cleaning. I do that much in a week and consider my house to be very clean and tidy. How do you find the time?
> 
> I do that much and the house is still a fright lol it makes me cryClick to expand...

Lol


----------



## Lynny77

Serenjay I'd pay your son to come to my house! lol. What a great quality to have! And he's learning to keep a house tidy which his future wife will love him for!

I do about an hour of cleaning a week. Just tidying up mainly. Tried to clean the toilet the other day and ended up puking in it.


----------



## cdelmar

NMP and Ginger (and who ever wants to know). it is currently a study for the general pregnant population I guess in my area (because I was told it is a study my hospital is doing) but, it is blood work that checks for chromosome abnormalities, Trisomy 18 and down syndrome AND you can elect if you want to know the gender of your baby. You can do it as early as 11 weeks or any time during your pregnancy after 11 weeks. Results are given in 10 days and because it is a study it is being offered for free! Here is an article I found on my hospitals website:

07/24/2013
A recently available DNA-based prenatal blood test used to screen pregnancies for Down syndrome and similar chromosome abnormalities in high-risk women is moving a step closer to use in the general pregnancy population.

Today, researchers at Women & Infants are announcing the receipt of asubstantial industry grant from Natera, Inc. (San Carlos, CA), to determine the level of information and education needed to offer this test to all pregnant women, instead of just those considered to be at risk.

The research will be led by Glenn Palomaki, PhD, and Geralyn Messerlian, PhD and Barbara O'Brien, MD. The test is being called DNAFirst to indicate that it is a DNA-based method offered as a first line screening test in the late first trimester. DNAFirst testing is primarily based on the Natera 'Panorama' offering.

"This is not a study of the test itself.We already know that DNA-based screening is highly effective.Rather, we need to look at its implementation in the general population to determine how best to educate professionals and patients," said Dr. Palomaki.

*
SO I GUESS I WILL BE FINDING OUT THE GENDER OF MY BABY AT 13 WEEKS!* :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

Wow that's pretty awesome that you get the testing free of charge :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

Tallybee I posted earlier about something similar in the UK that will be available on the NHS from next month. Ask your midwife, I was told about it at booking in.


----------



## 2have4kids

Cdelmar there's also a study going on in my city in Calgary Canada. Here we normally have very little options other than the nauchal translucency scan. When you get high ratios back it's in week 12/13 (that's pretty LATE) and to have a more diagnostic genetic analysis an amnio is offered which also give you a 1% chance of mc (I would never do that). My gf had 1 in 10 guestimation of Down's from her nauchal translucency scan (she was 41) so they went through genetic counselling and send bloods to the states for $900 to get diagnostics done. But by the time all of that happens we're well into week 14-16. What can a lady do at that stage? You're basically having that baby! So I'm having my bloodwork done today for the study that I was selected as a candidate for the Pegasus test: 
Fetal autosomal 
aneuploidies 
 Fetal sex determination 
 X-linked disorders, CAH 
 Rhesus typing 
 Single gene disorders 
 Huntingtons, achondroplasia, MD 
 Microdeletion syndromes 
 Sex-chromosome 
aneuploidy 
 Whole fetal genome 
sequencing 
https://www.albertahealthservices.ca/10404.asp

We'll nix the gender information as we're team yellow. But I feel SO relieved they have this going right now. We'd have done the nauchal translucency test and then we leave on vacation 2 days later. Could you imagine going on vacation having just learned you have 1 in 10 chances of having a Down's Syndrome baby?:saywhat: I'd be SO stressed the whole time and then knowing that I can't even do the genetic testing for at least 1 month afterwards (week 15-16). Anyway, so they take the bloods today and I find out on Friday March 27th if this baby is healthy and it's all for free! :dance:

FX for all of us for healthy babies ladies!:winkwink:


----------



## cdelmar

2have4kids said:


> Cdelmar there's also a study going on in my city in Calgary Canada. Here we normally have very little options other than the nauchal translucency scan. When you get high ratios back it's in week 12/13 (that's pretty LATE) and to have a more diagnostic genetic analysis an amnio is offered which also give you a 1% chance of mc (I would never do that). My gf had 1 in 10 guestimation of Down's from her nauchal translucency scan (she was 41) so they went through genetic counselling and send bloods to the states for $900 to get diagnostics done. But by the time all of that happens we're well into week 14-16. What can a lady do at that stage? You're basically having that baby! So I'm having my bloodwork done today for the study that I was selected as a candidate for the Pegasus test:
> Fetal autosomal
> aneuploidies
>  Fetal sex determination
>  X-linked disorders, CAH
>  Rhesus typing
>  Single gene disorders
>  Huntingtons, achondroplasia, MD
>  Microdeletion syndromes
>  Sex-chromosome
> aneuploidy
>  Whole fetal genome
> sequencing
> https://www.albertahealthservices.ca/10404.asp
> 
> We'll nix the gender information as we're team yellow. But I feel SO relieved they have this going right now. We'd have done the nauchal translucency test and then we leave on vacation 2 days later. Could you imagine going on vacation having just learned you have 1 in 10 chances of having a Down's Syndrome baby?:saywhat: I'd be SO stressed the whole time and then knowing that I can't even do the genetic testing for at least 1 month afterwards (week 15-16). Anyway, so they take the bloods today and I find out on Friday March 27th if this baby is healthy and it's all for free! :dance:
> 
> FX for all of us for healthy babies ladies!:winkwink:

Now, is that a blood test as well or how is the testing performed?

Oops, just re-read and noticed you did say blood work lol :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

You ladies are lucky! My doctor wanted $780 for it! :(


----------



## Serenjay

Its £500 for testing here... but not sure if its coming free to NHS Wales next month, I see my midwife for my 1st lot of bloods on 26th so will ask then.. im not having the downs test as I dont want odds... I would just worry so would rather not know.

Lynny he is a brilliant kid lol... and he irons too.. and he loves to cook, I was teaching to use the cooker more but since pregnant I cant cope with any food cooking so im staying away from there and he is doing what he learnt already or take aways. He does a few pasta's. I cant wait till I can eat properly..he can pamper me with food too lol.


----------



## Dark_Star

I think I finally found both heartbeats!!! 

I found one right in the middle about 3 inches above my public bone (just below belly button line) that was LOUD and 159 BPM. Then another one to the left which was about the same speed but much more muffled. Which makes sense since Twin B is towards my back.

I have never had a pregnancy make it far enough that I was able to find a heartbeat before, I am elated!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dark_Star said:


> I think I finally found both heartbeats!!!
> 
> I found one right in the middle about 3 inches above my public bone (just below belly button line) that was LOUD and 159 BPM. Then another one to the left which was about the same speed but much more muffled. Which makes sense since Twin B is towards my back.
> 
> I have never had a pregnancy make it far enough that I was able to find a heartbeat before, I am elated!

Congrats Dark_Star. That's amazing. :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Congrats DarkStar!!! I have an appt with my midwife on Thurs - I can't wait to hear the heartbeat for the first time!


----------



## cdelmar

GingerPanda said:


> You ladies are lucky! My doctor wanted $780 for it! :(

Did you call to ask or had they told you previously about it?


----------



## cdelmar

Dark_Star said:


> I think I finally found both heartbeats!!!
> 
> I found one right in the middle about 3 inches above my public bone (just below belly button line) that was LOUD and 159 BPM. Then another one to the left which was about the same speed but much more muffled. Which makes sense since Twin B is towards my back.
> 
> I have never had a pregnancy make it far enough that I was able to find a heartbeat before, I am elated!

So happy for you!


----------



## Lynny77

Oh I wish I could do that blood test! I'm in Toronto and at 37 years old probably in that higher risk category. I saw my GP this morning and she gave me requisition forms for IPS as well as the downs, trisomy 18 and neaural tube defects at weeks 11-13 then another one at 16 weeks. 

Lord I'm just trying to make it to second tri but now this is all so overwhelming. 

Serenjay he sounds like a doll:)


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Dark Star! :cloud9:




cdelmar said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are lucky! My doctor wanted $780 for it! :(
> 
> Did you call to ask or had they told you previously about it?Click to expand...

I had to call and ask about it. The brand they offer is InformaSeq, but it's a blood test just like the one you were talking about.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ClaireJ23 said:


> 4-6 hours per day! Wowee BabeeBugs, that is a serious amount of cleaning. I do that much in a week and consider my house to be very clean and tidy. How do you find the time?

I do most of it on a Night, as my kids go to bed at 7pm, so i have a lot of spare time :thumbup:

Most of that time I'm spent cleaning up after the OH :growlmad: lol


----------



## cdelmar

Oh my I just found out the NT scan is $900 and my insurance only covers half! I think I am going to pass...the bills are already stacking up :wacko:! I may just stick to the DNAFirst and the Anatomy ultrasound! The DNAFirst tests for most of what the NT scan does, except for the major congenital heart problems which would have been nice to double check on but Im sure the anatomy test can check for any issues with his/her organs. Oh my goodness the price! lol


----------



## 2have4kids

Lynny77 said:


> Oh I wish I could do that blood test! I'm in Toronto and at 37 years old probably in that higher risk category. I saw my GP this morning and she gave me requisition forms for IPS as well as the downs, trisomy 18 and neaural tube defects at weeks 11-13 then another one at 16 weeks.
> 
> Lord I'm just trying to make it to second tri but now this is all so overwhelming.
> 
> Serenjay he sounds like a doll:)

Apparently the study that does the testing for free is being conducted in 5 centres in Canada. I think Toronto may be one of them. You could contact Priyana Sharma coordinator of the study in Calgary and see if there's a parallel coordinator to get in touch with in Toronto or see if they'll work satellite with you. But to be approved as a candidate for the study you'd have to be 40 by the time you give birth OR have had previous pregnancies with Chromosomal issues. I have had both, one of my donor egg IVF's I opted for a D&C when they told me at the 13 week nauchal translucency scan that my baby had died at 8 weeks. So I told the docs I wanted a pathology done and it turned out it was a good thing as that baby, had I carried it to full term, would have died an infant or child anyway as it had Turner's Syndrome. Such bad luck! BUT you can try to get in as a candidate (however you must) and see if they'll accept you? :winkwink: Priyana's email is: 
Priyana.Sharma at albertahealthservices.ca


----------



## ClaireJ23

Babee_Bugs said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 4-6 hours per day! Wowee BabeeBugs, that is a serious amount of cleaning. I do that much in a week and consider my house to be very clean and tidy. How do you find the time?
> 
> I do most of it on a Night, as my kids go to bed at 7pm, so i have a lot of spare time :thumbup:
> 
> Most of that time I'm spent cleaning up after the OH :growlmad: lolClick to expand...

A lot of spare time, and energy!


----------



## Serenjay

Excellent news Darkstar :D

Where do we check at 11+3 one pregnancy?


----------



## Dark_Star

2have4kids said:


> Apparently the study that does the testing for free is being conducted in 5 centres in Canada. I think Toronto may be one of them. You could contact Priyana Sharma coordinator of the study in Calgary and see if there's a parallel coordinator to get in touch with in Toronto or see if they'll work satellite with you. But to be approved as a candidate for the study you'd have to be 40 by the time you give birth OR have had previous pregnancies with Chromosomal issues. I have had both, one of my donor egg IVF's I opted for a D&C when they told me at the 13 week nauchal translucency scan that my baby had died at 8 weeks. So I told the docs I wanted a pathology done and it turned out it was a good thing as that baby, had I carried it to full term, would have died an infant or child anyway as it had Turner's Syndrome. Such bad luck! BUT you can try to get in as a candidate (however you must) and see if they'll accept you? :winkwink: Priyana's email is:
> Priyana.Sharma at albertahealthservices.ca

Thanks for the info 2have4kids. I am also in Alberta, I am 36 but I emailed Priyana anyways. Perhaps they might have interest in having some more di/di twins in their data.


----------



## Dark_Star

Serenjay I would start about 1 inch above the hair line and rotate the probe around in a circle along a 4 inch wide path going hip bone to hip bone. I found using lots of jelly helped, I use about 2 tablespoons of aloe vera gel.


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks..will have a go now as busting for a wee...


----------



## xCherylx

ClaireJ23 said:


> Tallybee I posted earlier about something similar in the UK that will be available on the NHS from next month. Ask your midwife, I was told about it at booking in.


oooo sounds interesting, what's it called?


----------



## Serenjay

Nope.. my machine is useless.


----------



## ClaireJ23

xCherylx said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> Tallybee I posted earlier about something similar in the UK that will be available on the NHS from next month. Ask your midwife, I was told about it at booking in.
> 
> 
> oooo sounds interesting, what's it called?Click to expand...

Harmony


----------



## CrazyMumma

Bump! I can't believe how big I am already! (don't mind Miss 4's messy bedroom shes got the best mirror!)

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/nbsinclair89/20150317_0825311_zpsa1vgxzwt.jpg


----------



## Aliop

Great bump CrazyMumma! 

Is anyone else (finally!) not feeling as bloated? I have a definite bump from the time I wake up which does get a bit bigger over the day but my bloat has subsided a fair bit. Felt no symptoms yesterday either


----------



## Serenjay

Aliop my bloating goes up and down.. when are you due your scan?


----------



## GingerPanda

Nope! I'm still bloated like a beached whale!


Nice bump, CrazyMumma!


----------



## Dark_Star

Nice bump! 
I posted my twin bump in my journal, here's a pic for those who missed it:
 



Attached Files:







ZNUzBl8h.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GingerPanda

Serenjay, mine is actually a little bit higher than that. Maybe 2 inches or so. I have to press to find it. LO usually hangs out slightly to the left for me. I hope you find it soon! What brand of doppler did you get?


----------



## 3boys

Dark star that's fab news. 
Serenjay if you lie down and gently press in on your tummy you will be able to find the top of your womb. My babies hb is at the top but it could be anywhere from there down to your public bone. Hope this helps.


----------



## 2have4kids

Dark_Star said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Apparently the study that does the testing for free is being conducted in 5 centres in Canada. I think Toronto may be one of them. You could contact Priyana Sharma coordinator of the study in Calgary and see if there's a parallel coordinator to get in touch with in Toronto or see if they'll work satellite with you. But to be approved as a candidate for the study you'd have to be 40 by the time you give birth OR have had previous pregnancies with Chromosomal issues. I have had both, one of my donor egg IVF's I opted for a D&C when they told me at the 13 week nauchal translucency scan that my baby had died at 8 weeks. So I told the docs I wanted a pathology done and it turned out it was a good thing as that baby, had I carried it to full term, would have died an infant or child anyway as it had Turner's Syndrome. Such bad luck! BUT you can try to get in as a candidate (however you must) and see if they'll accept you? :winkwink: Priyana's email is:
> Priyana.Sharma at albertahealthservices.ca
> 
> Thanks for the info 2have4kids. I am also in Alberta, I am 36 but I emailed Priyana anyways. Perhaps they might have interest in having some more di/di twins in their data.Click to expand...

Hi Darkstar, nice bump! Apparently we don't need to be over 40 to be a candidate for the study so they'll probably take you if you can get to YYC for the talk that she requires and vials of blood. She also said that if my test results come back high risk the lab sometimes will post them early and she can call me to come in earlier before our holidays start. Praying not to be called in! They can't release info via email or over the phone. I think it's worth it. She's going to get the coordinator's name in Toronto for the Toronto ladies here. The study wraps up at the end of March for Toronto.


----------



## Serenjay

Yay!!! found it!! 2inches up from pubic bone to left :D stayed for ages 157... >>Happy>> sent video off to my daughters showing the doppler and sounds :D


----------



## Dark_Star

2Have4Kids: I emailed Priyana and she was lovely, but she says that they aren't taking twins in this study. However they do have room for more singleton Canadian pregnancies.


----------



## Aliop

Serenjay said:


> Aliop my bloating goes up and down.. when are you due your scan?

Next OB appt is on the 26th so she will have a look then


----------



## Serenjay

Try not to worry, this little one had me worried last week.. I stopped vomiting!! I went for a private scan and all was well.. this one had just given me half a day off as when I got home I started vomiting again..

It is probably the placenta taking over..what about purchasing a doppler? I just tried mine again and this time I found baby straight away.. I find bio oil works nicer.


----------



## startd

May I join please? I'm due on 15 Oct


----------



## startd

Aliop my next scan is the 26th too


----------



## Serenjay

Oh mine is 26th too lol.. 2.30pm


----------



## Aliop

26th is going to be a busy day! lol


----------



## Aliop

I am making the in-laws announcement 'gifts' today, am embroidering shirts for them that say 'Nanny/Poppy to 4 little...and our surname :thumbup:


----------



## Serenjay

So cute :)

yeah a busy updating day x


----------



## Lynny77

2Have4Kids thank you for the info! I emailed her so we'll see! I'm not sure I'll qualify since I'll just be getting to 10 weeks at the end of March and that's by LMP- I'm measuring a few days behind that so we'll see what she says!

Loving the bump pics!


----------



## 3boys

Serenjay that's fab news. Welcome startd


----------



## CrazyMumma

I miss walking :( and sleep!

I have blisters on my hands from these stupid crutches. 

And even though I am barely walking at all my pelvis/hips are still sore 24/7.

I wanted this pregnancy so long- don't get me wrong I am so grateful to be pregnant after two losses - but I am miserable and just want my baby already :(


----------



## Dark_Star

I am pretty sure this is Baby A's heart. The readout isn't picking up every beat, it was around 155-160 earlier. Would someone who knows for sure the sound of a fetal heatbeat mind taking a listen and confirming for me?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYNSOwjrcaU


----------



## 3boys

Darks tar 100% fetal heartbeat


----------



## 2have4kids

Lynne fx that you get in as a candidate. My scan is the 27th and we'll find out the chromosome testing results then too. Going to be a busy end week next week!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I have my Harmony results and next scan on 28th. Next week will be busy. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Serenjay

Yup..baby HB.. oh we can upload videos?

Oh mine didnt upload like yours..
 



Attached Files:







video-1426580151.mp4.mp4
File size: 568 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tallybee

startd said:


> May I join please? I'm due on 15 Oct

Hi, welcome to the group! We're very chatty in here lol.

Lovely bump pics girls! And congrats on finding hbs too. I still can't find anything lol I think my doppler is rubbish.


----------



## Serenjay

I thought I mine was naff too (comin) but found baba last night and again this morning.. small motions.. I found my hb slighly left 2 inches above pubic line then tilted it slightly and there was baba.. on youtube people said its the placenta pulse you can hear next to it.. so maybe aim for that? thats how I found baba.. x


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, just dropping by to say my next scan is on 27th so will know for sure the outcome one way or the other by then! Until then I am in limbo land.

Hope your all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, just dropping by to say my next scan is on 27th so will know for sure the outcome one way or the other by then! Until then I am in limbo land.
> 
> Hope your all doing well! :hugs:

:hugs: thanks for the update honey, sorry you're still in limbo xxx


----------



## tallybee

Here's my belly today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ClaireJ23 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 4-6 hours per day! Wowee BabeeBugs, that is a serious amount of cleaning. I do that much in a week and consider my house to be very clean and tidy. How do you find the time?
> 
> I do most of it on a Night, as my kids go to bed at 7pm, so i have a lot of spare time :thumbup:
> 
> Most of that time I'm spent cleaning up after the OH :growlmad: lolClick to expand...
> 
> A lot of spare time, and energy!Click to expand...

not sure about energy lol... I just can't sit still for 2 mins :)



ClaireJ23 said:


> xCherylx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> Tallybee I posted earlier about something similar in the UK that will be available on the NHS from next month. Ask your midwife, I was told about it at booking in.
> 
> 
> oooo sounds interesting, what's it called?Click to expand...
> 
> HarmonyClick to expand...

oooo im gonna ask the midwife about this, i don't see her until 14 weeks though :/ would that be too late?



Serenjay said:


> Yay!!! found it!! 2inches up from pubic bone to left :D stayed for ages 157... >>Happy>> sent video off to my daughters showing the doppler and sounds :D

yay!!! such a reassuring feeling :cloud9:



startd said:


> May I join please? I'm due on 15 Oct

hi and welcome :)



Aliop said:


> I am making the in-laws announcement 'gifts' today, am embroidering shirts for them that say 'Nanny/Poppy to 4 little...and our surname :thumbup:

awww thats soo cute, were doing a big announcement on Facebook with all the kids involved after my scan.... can't wait :)



CrazyMumma said:


> I miss walking :( and sleep!
> 
> I have blisters on my hands from these stupid crutches.
> 
> And even though I am barely walking at all my pelvis/hips are still sore 24/7.
> 
> I wanted this pregnancy so long- don't get me wrong I am so grateful to be pregnant after two losses - but I am miserable and just want my baby already :(

awww crazymumma, i feel your pain, i had SPD in the last 6 weeks with my daughter, and most nights i just sat and cried, the grinding and clicking was awful, i felt like a old woman :(... i can't imagine how you must feel getting it soo early on :hugs: has midwife sent you for hydrotherapy or anything


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, just dropping by to say my next scan is on 27th so will know for sure the outcome one way or the other by then! Until then I am in limbo land.
> 
> Hope your all doing well! :hugs:

awww babylove, i replied to your post in one of the forum's... I'm just hoping it was a mixture of dates, crappy machine etc... fingers crossed hunnie x


----------



## cdelmar

Nice bumps girl!...I barely notice one coming in for me yet :nope:, not sure because this is baby #1 :shrug: I got on the scale yesterday and I have lost a pound since my bfp :wacko: But, Ive also heard the average weight to gain for single babies in 1st trimester is 1-4 lbs. Anyone else lost weight?


----------



## melewen

Cdelmar at one point my home scale showed a loss of 2 pounds and at the doctor, 6 pounds! They didn't even bat an eye. If we really needed to gain weight during the first tri we would have probably evolved without morning sickness and aversions! :lmao: man if only.. Haha. You have nothing to worry about!

Love the bumps ladies!! Mine hasn't really grown a lot since a couple weeks ago. Here's my bumpdate from yesterday

https://i57.tinypic.com/jg191i.jpg


----------



## GingerPanda

I have lost about 10lbs since BFP. I think it's a combination of my thyroid regulating, morning (all feckin' day) sickness, and aversions. I'm sure Id weigh even less if I wasn't so constipated! Lol


Luckily I'm feeling well enough to go back to tae kwon do! I missed it!


----------



## cdelmar

Beautiful pic melewen! I have to take a picture, I have yet to do it... Ive been lazy and I dont remember at the right time lol

Wow Ginger!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

id say its pretty normal to lose weight in the 1st tri, especially when your sick and can't stomach certain foods.. 2nd and 3rd are the ones were you put on weight... with my daughter i only put 18lbs on, and about a week after i had her i weighed my self and i was back to pre-pregnancy weight...

wish i could of said the same with my boys, i put 4 stone on!! (dunno what i was thinking of, i didn't need to eat for 4 pmsl) 

but then i was more active a lot with my daughter, so i didn't just cabbage out on the sofa 24/7 lol


----------



## Serenjay

I've lost 11lbs... im wearing clothes I was wearing before my new job before I gained my weight.. lol But im more tummy but lost weight off my legs,butt and arms.


----------



## cdelmar

oh wow! lol


----------



## Serenjay

Only due to the HG.. its almost killed me.. im now living on slim fast (nicer than complan and has lots of vitamins etc) and toast or weetabix.


----------



## GingerPanda

I tried to take a bump pic, but I'm just too bloated to see anything. I can feel my uterus about 2 inches above my pelvic bone. I feel like you'd be able to see a little something if I wasn't so fat. :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

Im all bloat too.. I look 5 months pregnant lol. I will take a pic when I have been to heairdresser tomorrow as I look like death.


----------



## tallybee

Yeah pretty normal to lose weight in 1st tri. I dont weigh myself but have not gained anywhere except that bump. First pregnancy I was lighter when ready to give birth than before bfp :shock: I was sick a lot. Xx


----------



## mama d

Hi Ladies - Can I join you? I'm due with #2 on October 29th. :) Congrats to all!


----------



## Serenjay

Welcome newbies :) xx


----------



## tallybee

mama d said:


> Hi Ladies - Can I join you? I'm due with #2 on October 29th. :) Congrats to all!

Welcome xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

New ladies have been added! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Rainstorm

Ginger I'm due on the 15th


----------



## Dark_Star

I've gained 9 lbs... no sickness here. That's actually right on track though since twin moms are supposed to put on 24lbs by 24 weeks.


----------



## GingerPanda

Rainstorm said:


> Ginger I'm due on the 15th

Sorry, hon! There's so many of us! You're in now! :)


----------



## cdelmar

I just noticed, no one is due Halloween lol


----------



## ClaireJ23

Babee_bugs, 14 weeks is not too late as you take the test from 10 weeks and throughout pregnancy but would still check with midwife. Our local hospital is offering it free if you get a high result on the NT scan (which can give false positives in 5% of cases) or for a fee if you want it and don´t get a high result. It avoids the need for invasive tests such as amniocentesis and CVS which have a risk of miscarriage, so I think it´s a good idea. 

The false positive rate on Harmony is <0.1% so significantly better than traditional screening tests. Plus NT and combined screening only detects chromosomal abnormalities in <85% of cases and that level of detection accuracy wasn´t really good enough for us to put our minds at rest. The quadruple test that I was offered in my last pregnancy was even worse, something like <65% detection rate, with even more false positives. In contrast, Harmony has a detection rate of >99%. 


Lovely pictures ladies.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ClaireJ23 said:


> Babee_bugs, 14 weeks is not too late as you take the test from 10 weeks and throughout pregnancy but would still check with midwife. Our local hospital is offering it free if you get a high result on the NT scan (which can give false positives in 5% of cases). It avoids the need for invasive tests such as amniocentesis and CVS which have a risk of miscarriage, so I think it´s a good idea.
> 
> The false positive rate on Harmony is <0.1% so significantly better than traditional screening tests. Plus NT and combined screening only detects chromosomal abnormalities in <85% of cases and that level of detection accuracy wasn´t really good enough for us to put our minds at rest. The quadruple test that I was offered in my last pregnancy was even worse, something like <65% detection rate, with even more false positives.
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures ladies.

Oh thats good to know Claire... I've never had a HIGH NT result before, but i always get the test done, because i would prefer to know if something was going to be seriously wrong with my child, then i would want to prepare myself and arm myself with all info i would need.

But having said that i know the NT is not a perfect test by any means... So for me a Harmony test sounds way more closely accurate, ill be deffo bringing that up at the next midwife/consultant appointment :) Im in the North East of England, we never EVER get funding for anything so ill be very surprised if its up here x


----------



## ClaireJ23

I would definitely ask and find out though. I know there are regional variations in NHS funding but worth looking into. I've never had a high NT result either, but you never know what will happen with this new baby. I would certainly want to be informed, especially as >50% of those pregnancies identified as Down's at 10 weeks will end in a natural miscarriage so it would affect to whom and when I announced the pregnancy. Plus, many of the babies have various problems associated with the syndromes like holes in the heart and need to have life-saving operations so would important for me to know in advance. 

We decided to take the test last time as at our 14 week scan the sonographer could not get a good position to take NT measurements and we were offered the quadruple test instead. We weren't happy with the accuracy as I mentioned earlier and therefore had the NT and Harmony done privately the next day. The result was good and I thought the cost was worth the peace of mind it gave us.


----------



## Dark_Star

Why do strangers think it's okay to ask if I was on fertility drugs when they find out I am carrying twins? It's about as polite as asking a lady with a large chest if she's had breast implants.:dohh:


----------



## Serenjay

It's about as polite as asking a lady with a large chest if she's had breast implants. hahahahahahahahahahaha funny as!!!!

But yeah I suppose people think a lot of twins are fertility, until they join this site and come across women like you (lots of them) that are shocked at natural twins :D


----------



## Dark_Star

It's a bit different on this site. I don't mind it so much here, considering we openly discuss enlightened topics such as discharge and pooping :lol:


----------



## Serenjay

Hahahaha...


----------



## Rainstorm

People feel entitled to everything when it comes to pregnancy and babies: touching your belly without even considering asking if it's ok, openly commenting about your weight and passing judgement if you're too fat/too skinny, etc. And it goes on when baby's born: why aren't you breastfeeding? why are you still breasfeeding? Isn't he over/under dressed? You should feed him this and that... urgh


----------



## CrazyMumma

OMG! Mini DONUT muffins!!!!!!

I just died and went to heaven! 


https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/nbsinclair89/654776_zps7xelogpg.jpg


----------



## apreslaube

I had lost 10 pounds at my 9 week appointment. I'm 12 weeks on Thursday and I think I'm down 2 more.my boobs and belly are noticeably bigger while everything else had gotten a bit smaller. I've gone down a pant size. I'm nauseous a lot less than I was so I should be able to gain a little. I'm only supposed to gain 8-15 pounds total anyway according to my high risk ob.


----------



## NDH

I once asked a woman I barely knew if she had ivf when she told me she was pregnant (because she had been open about using ivf the first time) and as the words were leaving my mouth an alarm started going off in my brain but I couldn't stop talking in time. I was mortified about overstepping and apologized with the explanation that I spend so much time on pregnancy forums where people are open about that kind of thing with strangers. 

GP I missed the discussion about your husbands OCD. I think you're amazing for being a SAHW to keep the house in order for him. I would not make a good wife to someone with OCD (though wouldn't complain about a spouse who wanted the house tidy if he helped too). 
In the first few weeks he will have to pick up a lot of slack - especially if you end up having a caesarean, but I assume you already have a good routine going so it won't be hard to fit a baby into your routine. I am so not a routine person myself though I do feel like I need a bit of a routine now...
Keeping a house to OCD standards will be trickier in toddler years though. With two of them I've all but given up trying to keep the house from looking like a bomb went off and do my cleaning after they go to bed. It doesn't even last til breakfast though sadly :haha: I'm sure you'll do fine though. I'm just lazy and simply don't care. As you have a reason to keep the house in order you'll find a way. But do go easy on yourself for a few weeks following the birth and let him know he will need to lower his expectations of what you can/should do a lot while you get your bearings. Sleep deprivation, hormone surges, and the sudden realization that a tiny human being is comp!etely depending on you for everything takes its toll :haha:



AFM food aversions are kicking in, but I'm otherwise feeling really well (I don't generally have many pregnancy symptoms). I had breakthrough bleeding a week ago which was alarming, but not surprising since I seemed to have a normal period at the beginning too when I thought I had a chemical. So I'm prepared to likely experience it again.
I've also been feeling flutters and pops for a few days that I unmistakably know is baby, which I know sounds crazy early. But I also feel ovulation (and know which side I ovulate from) and felt implantation and am very aware of my uterus growing too so its really not a stretch for me to be aware of tiny movements in there too. I really needed the reassurance with this pregnancy so I'm glad of it. I will be having a scan in 3-4 weeks just for curiosity as I dont feel I need outside reassurance at this point.


----------



## 2have4kids

Dark_Star said:



> Why do strangers think it's okay to ask if I was on fertility drugs when they find out I am carrying twins? :

This will be the case for the rest of your life lol. The same sort of invasive questioning happens with adopted kids. Twins are special and wonderful and with the prevalence of assisted technology people just can't help themselves. I'd be well prepared for a response to friends and one for strangers, sometimes humour is a better way to rebut a dumb question.

When we went to our adoption workshop they explained that adopted kids are 'special'. You'll get uneducated people saying why did their mom give them up or even worse right in front of them. How you handle it can effect the child's self esteem (more so with adoption of course than the old fertility drug question with twins) and how you answer those questions will set the tone for your kids when they get questions too. For example, 'why did the birth mom give him/her up? The educating, confident response is: birth mother created an 'adoption plan' because she wasn't ready to be a mother. Now all birth moms have the chance to be in baby's life, the adopted kids will often have 2 sets of loving families (sometimes much more people to love them than in many cases than with non-adopted kids). Educate & be firm, and if what they say offends you there's no harm in teaching them about ettiquette either:dohh:


----------



## cheree89

I have a lot of catching up to do! I hope you are all doing well and welcome to the new ladies.

I have been working quite a bit as I have a big deadline coming up at the end of this month - yikes! Also, yesterday was my DS1's 4th birthday, so we did lots of fun things all day. He is a St. Patty's day baby <3. We are having a party for him tonight. I am making him a volcano cake (he is a bit obsessed with volcanoes right now and has 2 different models that we use to make volcanic eruptions - it is really quite fun!). My mom always made birthday cakes for me growing up, so I have really enjoyed carrying on that tradition. I even got some dry ice (so the volcano can smoke), and some sparkler candles for it. I'll try to get a good pic to show you all the finished product. I hope it turns out ok!

In other news, I should have my Panorama results on the 31st. I think I mentioned on here that some friends were going to arrange a coming home outfit and carrier for the baby that are gender specific so that my husband and I can stay team yellow. Well, they have really gotten in the spirit of things. One friend is going to hand dye, spin and knit some part of the outfit. Another is making some cloth diapers to go with the outfit. Another is coordinating some other goodies that I don't know about. Someone is sourcing a wrap and yet another friend is making me a wrap conversion carrier out of the wrap! I am so excited, especially for the carrier. I had originally asked if one friend would find a pretty used gender specific wrap conversion mei tai, but now that another friend is going to sew it, they can look for a really perfect wrap, I'll get all the features I want, and it likely won't cost me as much money. These are all ladies I met through a cloth diaper site that were in my due date club in May 2013. Isn't that just lovely! I'll have the doctor write the gender in a note card to send off to one of them.

Finally, I really need to get knitting for the new baby. I have to sort through my yarn or look for some nice fall colors. I like the colors in this outfit that I knit for DS1. It even has owls! Too bad this outfit will be too big for the new baby!

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc494/cheree89/303Q9173.jpg


----------



## NDH

Youve got some really amazing friends! Such a cool idea. I couldn't handle so many people knowing the gender before I did though haha. I had a hard enough time with the idea of everyone at my birth knowing my second's gender a few seconds before I did :rofl: about 39 weeks when it finally hit me that she wasn't going to turn and would be born breech I realise it meant I wouldn't get to know first and had a huge hormonal meltdown. Wanted to find out at the next ultrasound but of course at that point with her bum engaged there was no way for them to find out and I had to deal with not knowing first :haha:


----------



## cheree89

They all live far away, so it seems sort of different you know? If someone that I saw in person everyday knew, that might feel weird to me. Plus, I have so many scans, there are plenty of sonogaphers that know before I do. I agree though, there is something about looking down and being the one to see and say "it's a ..."


----------



## NDH

I had at least a dozen scans too but none of them even checked in that area so couldn't have known themselves. Plus most were due to confirming her position so they couldn't have checked anyway with her bits lodged in my pelvis :haha:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

2have4kids said:



> Dark_Star said:
> 
> 
> Why do strangers think it's okay to ask if I was on fertility drugs when they find out I am carrying twins? :
> 
> This will be the case for the rest of your life lol. The same sort of invasive questioning happens with adopted kids. Twins are special and wonderful and with the prevalence of assisted technology people just can't help themselves. I'd be well prepared for a response to friends and one for strangers, sometimes humour is a better way to rebut a dumb question.Click to expand...

DS - It's not just that question. People ask whatever they want. They ask me about how I feel about my child being biracial. Am I proud? Will they have good hair? Shouldn't I feel lucky? What about my poor husband walking around with a brown child...? What do his parents think? People are dumb. I agree with 2have4kids, just address it with humor, and don't take it personally. An unkind remark will slip out sometimes though. :dohh::winkwink:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

People always come out with dumb comments!!

My friend announced the other week she was expecting her 5th child, the comments she got off so called friends i would of been livid! "don't you guys have a TV in your house???"... and a few more comments were. "You's must be MAD!!!" she replied with quick witted humour.

But people do just come out with the most dumbest stuff in the world!, when i found out DS2 was indeed a boy after already having a boy, i got comments like "awww you must be gutted its not a girl?" or "better luck next time, you might get a girl!" I was like WTF its not a game, you don't actually need to complete the full set...

When i had my daughter i then got comments like. "Oh you don't need to have anymore, now you have your girl!"

I can't wait to see what comments ill get this time round :/

i must say though it doesn't get any better, when they born... so expect comments like, ooo you've got ya hands full and my favourite is, awww are they sleeping all night? (I'm a walking zombie, does that answer your question?) then of course they have to tell you, that from a day old, there were sleeping all night, potty trained blah blah fecking blah... my advice avoid all strangers :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

We've been TTC for more than 3 years and had two losses. No kids. We've not been open about our struggle. But I would get comments from people like "Why don't you have kids yet?" "When are you having kids?" One guy my husband works with at a company holiday party says, "You're the only couple in the company with no kids! What's wrong with you?!"

ARE YOU FECKING KIDDING ME? Those questions are insensitive if you DO know someone, much less a stranger!

And now that I'm pregnant, all I hear from people who don't know are all, "Oh, you're so lucky you don't have kids!" "You're a SAHW with no kids? You must just get to lay around and watch TV all day!"

:dohh:


----------



## 2have4kids

cheree89 said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do! I hope you are all doing well and welcome to the new ladies.
> 
> I have been working quite a bit as I have a big deadline coming up at the end of this month - yikes! Also, yesterday was my DS1's 4th birthday, so we did lots of fun things all day. He is a St. Patty's day baby <3. We are having a party for him tonight. I am making him a volcano cake (he is a bit obsessed with volcanoes right now and has 2 different models that we use to make volcanic eruptions - it is really quite fun!). My mom always made birthday cakes for me growing up, so I have really enjoyed carrying on that tradition. I even got some dry ice (so the volcano can smoke), and some sparkler candles for it. I'll try to get a good pic to show you all the finished product. I hope it turns out ok!
> 
> In other news, I should have my Panorama results on the 31st. I think I mentioned on here that some friends were going to arrange a coming home outfit and carrier for the baby that are gender specific so that my husband and I can stay team yellow. Well, they have really gotten in the spirit of things. One friend is going to hand dye, spin and knit some part of the outfit. Another is making some cloth diapers to go with the outfit. Another is coordinating some other goodies that I don't know about. Someone is sourcing a wrap and yet another friend is making me a wrap conversion carrier out of the wrap! I am so excited, especially for the carrier. I had originally asked if one friend would find a pretty used gender specific wrap conversion mei tai, but now that another friend is going to sew it, they can look for a really perfect wrap, I'll get all the features I want, and it likely won't cost me as much money. These are all ladies I met through a cloth diaper site that were in my due date club in May 2013. Isn't that just lovely! I'll have the doctor write the gender in a note card to send off to one of them.
> 
> Finally, I really need to get knitting for the new baby. I have to sort through my yarn or look for some nice fall colors. I like the colors in this outfit that I knit for DS1. It even has owls! Too bad this outfit will be too big for the new baby!
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc494/cheree89/303Q9173.jpg

Those are cute overalls! I'm a little burned out after knitting so much for my gf's shower a few weeks ago. I'd really like to pick some projects out for our future wee sprog too. Do you use Ravelry.com?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

GingerPanda said:


> We've been TTC for more than 3 years and had two losses. No kids. We've not been open about our struggle. But I would get comments from people like "Why don't you have kids yet?" "When are you having kids?" One guy my husband works with at a company holiday party says, "You're the only couple in the company with no kids! What's wrong with you?!"
> 
> ARE YOU FECKING KIDDING ME? Those questions are insensitive if you DO know someone, much less a stranger!
> 
> And now that I'm pregnant, all I hear from people who don't know are all, "Oh, you're so lucky you don't have kids!" "You're a SAHW with no kids? You must just get to lay around and watch TV all day!"
> 
> :dohh:

People are just soo in-sensitive! :dohh:


----------



## Dark_Star

My NT scan has been moved ahead by 1 whole week due to babies measuring ahead. It's on the 25th now!


----------



## Rainstorm

Lucky you!! How exciting!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Eeek Darkstar, so exciting!

Ive got my very 1st scan on the 1st of April!!!

Is anyone else still waiting for their 1st Scan??? x


----------



## tallybee

Gosh yes some people are super insensitive. 

I'd still be waiting for my first scan if I hadn't have paid for the private one. 31st march is the first standard one including nt.

Not much news her lol x


----------



## xCherylx

That's exciting dark_star :) not long at all to wait! My dating scan isn't until 24th so it feels like such a long time to wait and see if everything is ok!


----------



## pink_bow

That's great dark_star! 
My NHS scan is on the 30th march. I'll be 14 weeks so looking forward to seeing how baby will have changed


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm having a private scan Saturday, since my doctor's office refuses to do 12 week scans.


----------



## 3boys

Can you imagine the comments I get? With this being my 7th child I don't get congratulations any more. I get strange looks and asked if I'm upset.


----------



## cdelmar

3boys said:


> Can you imagine the comments I get? With this being my 7th child I don't get congratulations any more. I get strange looks and asked if I'm upset.

Wow, definitely insensitive reactions!


----------



## cheree89

2have4kids said:


> Those are cute overalls! I'm a little burned out after knitting so much for my gf's shower a few weeks ago. I'd really like to pick some projects out for our future wee sprog too. Do you use Ravelry.com?

sure do...I don't chat on the forums or loads pics though. I only grab patterns and inspiration.


----------



## GingerPanda

My granny is apparently psychic. She was out to lunch with my mom the other day and ask if a sudden says, "How far along is Ginger again? 3 or 4 months?" My mom was shocked and said, "How did you know?!" And my granny just shrugged and said she had a dream. I had to call her and tell her not to tell anyone, but she already told my blabber mouth aunt.


----------



## Dark_Star

So odd isn't it, Ginger. 
My mom knew from a look that my sister was pregnant. Sister was living away from home, 18, and unmarried at the time, she had no obvious clues!


----------



## GingerPanda

I live 6 hours away from my granny and haven't talked to her since Christmas! :haha: AND she knows I'm infertile!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

3boys said:


> Can you imagine the comments I get? With this being my 7th child I don't get congratulations any more. I get strange looks and asked if I'm upset.

WOW, id have to punch them! :growlmad: Ignorant TWATS spring to mind :thumbup:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww Ginger how sweet is your Granny...

My nana when she was well, was very much on the ball... and she could sense pregnancy in the air!! she was slightly psychic in the sense, that she would get family members who had passed bringing messages through (is that a medium? not sure) Anyways, my great Nana told her that, someone in the family is experiencing headaches and its not ok, it needs to be checked out now. I knew she meant me, i went to doctors and was fobbed off.... It turned out i had a Brain Aneurysm, which i didn't know i had until it ruptured!!!

The things she use to come out with was just so spot on, we use to call her a cat, as she must of used about 9 lives in her life, technically she should never of still been alive lol... sadly she is in the advanced stage of dementia :(


----------



## tallybee

3boys said:


> Can you imagine the comments I get? With this being my 7th child I don't get congratulations any more. I get strange looks and asked if I'm upset.

:shock: 

That's beyond ignorant, how dare they!



GingerPanda said:


> My granny is apparently psychic. She was out to lunch with my mom the other day and ask if a sudden says, "How far along is Ginger again? 3 or 4 months?" My mom was shocked and said, "How did you know?!" And my granny just shrugged and said she had a dream. I had to call her and tell her not to tell anyone, but she already told my blabber mouth aunt.

Omg! That's nuts.

I am just so, so tired. All the time.

Oh is struggling with the changes in me tbh.


----------



## tallybee

Babee_Bugs said:


> awww Ginger how sweet is your Granny...
> 
> My nana when she was well, was very much on the ball... and she could sense pregnancy in the air!! she was slightly psychic in the sense, that she would get family members who had passed bringing messages through (is that a medium? not sure) Anyways, my great Nana told her that, someone in the family is experiencing headaches and its not ok, it needs to be checked out now. I knew she meant me, i went to doctors and was fobbed off.... It turned out i had a Brain Aneurysm, which i didn't know i did indeed have until it ruptured!!!
> 
> The things she use to come out with was just so spot on, we use to call her a cat, as she must of used about 9 lives in her life, technically she should never of still been alive lol... sadly she is in the advanced stage of dementia :(

aw bless her :flower:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Ooh psychic nanas that is spooky. On my way home after being in A&E with severe morning sickness I bumped into a teacher that taught me geography at school. He remembered me we had a little chat and he said something like 'oh you are expecting'. I was taken aback to be honest. Some people just seem to know things, like a sixth sense.


----------



## NDH

Babee_Bugs said:


> People always come out with dumb comments!!
> 
> My friend announced the other week she was expecting her 5th child, the comments she got off so called friends i would of been livid! "don't you guys have a TV in your house???"... and a few more comments were. "You's must be MAD!!!" she replied with quick witted humour.

I've seen a great ecard in response to this but I can't find it now. But it basically says "Darling, if you find TV more interesting you're doing it wrong" :rofl:



> But people do just come out with the most dumbest stuff in the world!, when i found out DS2 was indeed a boy after already having a boy, i got comments like "awww you must be gutted its not a girl?" or "better luck next time, you might get a girl!" I was like WTF its not a game, you don't actually need to complete the full set...
> 
> When i had my daughter i then got comments like. "Oh you don't need to have anymore, now you have your girl!"
> 
> I can't wait to see what comments ill get this time round :/
> 
> i must say though it doesn't get any better, when they born... so expect comments like, ooo you've got ya hands full and my favourite is, awww are they sleeping all night? (I'm a walking zombie, does that answer your question?) then of course they have to tell you, that from a day old, there were sleeping all night, potty trained blah blah fecking blah... my advice avoid all strangers :haha:

Love your response about not needing to collect a full set! What is it with people expecting other people only have kids to have one of each? I know a family who had 6 girls and no boys and people always assumed they only kept having kids to try for a boy. More importantly do they pass this belief off to their children? "the only reason we had you is because we were hoping you'd be a boy?" seriously nuts. 
No offense to those of you who only want two kids and would prefer a pigeon pair. Whether someone wants 1, 2, or 20 kids is no one elses business but theirs :haha:



Babee_Bugs said:


> Eeek Darkstar, so exciting!
> 
> Ive got my very 1st scan on the 1st of April!!!
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting for their 1st Scan??? x

I haven't booked my first scan yet but I'm still waiting too, I'll be between 12 and 14 weeks when I have mine as Im not comfortable with ultrasounds in the first trimester.



Dark_Star said:


> So odd isn't it, Ginger.
> My mom knew from a look that my sister was pregnant. Sister was living away from home, 18, and unmarried at the time, she had no obvious clues!

My mom always knows when someone is pregnant too. I don't even bother announcing anymore and just say "Thanks for letting me have the news to myself for a while" cause she is really good about not letting on that she knows (even though I still know that she knows). :haha: She usually knows before I do.


----------



## Aliop

GingerPanda said:


> My granny is apparently psychic. She was out to lunch with my mom the other day and ask if a sudden says, "How far along is Ginger again? 3 or 4 months?" My mom was shocked and said, "How did you know?!" And my granny just shrugged and said she had a dream. I had to call her and tell her not to tell anyone, but she already told my blabber mouth aunt.

I was extremely close to my gran she was like a mum to me and every time I called to tell her I was pregnant she already knew! She passed away last April and I am so sad she won't be here for this one.


----------



## Aliop

3boys, that is awful! People are seriously ridiculous :growlmad: 

When we had our first, who is a boy, my husbands grandmother rang the hospital to congratulate me and thank me for continuing on the family name and tell me how immensely proud she was and the whole family and no doubt my husband was for giving him a son. She sent a very large cheque in the mail for my sons bank account and sent gifts. Had my daughter next and she rang to congratulate me on completing the family!! Sent her a cheque and gifts. Had my third, who is a boy, and she didn't even call!!! Makes me so mad so I am tipping poor old number four will be ignored too:growlmad: 

Basicially no one gives a crap after you have a boy and girl I don't think :wacko: but while you just have the two you are seen as having the 'perfect' family :dohh: we got asked many times when pregnant with our third 'why?' :dohh:


----------



## tallybee

Omg people are crass!

:rofl: at the response about if you prefer the telly you're doing it wrong :rofl:


----------



## Dark_Star

tallybee said:


> Omg people are crass!
> 
> :rofl: at the response about if you prefer the telly you're doing it wrong :rofl:

Amen! :lol:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lol NDH, my friend did come out with; "Yes we have Several TV's but id rather have sex than watch TV" hehe i was killing myself laughing, I'm not that quick to make comebacks lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I bought diapers today. I couldn't help it. They were on an amazing sale. I opened the box of size 1 and I can't believe how small they are. 

Oh, I"m getting nervous about having a super small person in the house.


----------



## tallybee

Awwe I almost bought nappies the other day but resisted as I had a lot to carry home already. I got a load of baby sleepsuits and vests today, baby sleeping bag and leggings for 30p each in the charity shops and they are all virtually new :D


----------



## Aliop

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I bought diapers today. I couldn't help it. They were on an amazing sale. I opened the box of size 1 and I can't believe how small they are.
> 
> Oh, I"m getting nervous about having a super small person in the house.




tallybee said:


> Awwe I almost bought nappies the other day but resisted as I had a lot to carry home already. I got a load of baby sleepsuits and vests today, baby sleeping bag and leggings for 30p each in the charity shops and they are all virtually new :D

Love it! I cannot wait to start shopping :happydance:


----------



## CrazyMumma

12 week MW appt today - she saw me hobbling in on my crutches and was shocked at how severe my hips are already! Tried listening to baby's heart beat but all we could hear was the placenta so she thinks the placenta might be at the front blocking the baby. Am being referred to the obstetrician as im a fatty  I shouldnt joke but meh - they are concerned as I have a high BMI apparantly...

Also had a physio appt - he lent me a TENS machiene to try out and its amazeballs on my hips!!! I've been avoiding all painkillers so its nice to finally have something that helps! Got a few exercises to try and strengthen the muscles around my pelvis but basically its going to get worse and we are just trying to slow it down - 6 months to go!


----------



## NDH

Ah crazymumma so sorry your hips are causing so much trouble so soon! When did it get get bad in your last pregnancy?


----------



## CrazyMumma

It hit around 25 weeks - at about 28-29 I was on crutches. This time I started feeling them at 9 weeks and by 11 was on crutches. I knew it was likely I'd get it again - but didn't expect it to be this soon!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I know I shouldn´t be shopping but was in Next and saw some adorable little baby boy and baby girl clothes. These are my faves:

Boy - https://www.next.co.uk/x55776s3 Dino dungarees

Girl - https://www.next.co.uk/x552786s1 Bunny cardigan

So I will wait until we find out the gender before buying anything. Plus, it´s DD 1st birthday next week, so I´ll be buying things for her at the moment.


----------



## tallybee

Awww so many cute things. I'm indiscriminately buying bargains now lol anything we don't use can be sold on or donated at 30p an item!!


----------



## apreslaube

So excited, I'm 12 weeks today. I still have a week until my next appointment where I should hear the heartbeat though.


----------



## GingerPanda

That dino outfit is SO CUUUUUTE! I wonder if I could get it in the US! I love the little hoodie!


Happy 12 weeks, Apreslaube!


We have decided that next week we're telling MIL, the week after that I'll visit my family and tell them, then I'll announce on Facebook on April Fool's Day. :haha:


CrazyMumma, I have a bad hip too. The muscles in my lower back and around my right hip like to deteriorate, and my hip starts to turn out in the socket, which grinds the bone. It suuuucks. I have one of those big yoga balls. My chiropractor taught me how to do physical therapy on it, and it really seems to help. But I noticed mine is getting worse during pregnancy too. Good luck!


----------



## pink_bow

I've not bought a thing yet, dying to though! Will wait til after our gender scan which is only 3 weeks away!


----------



## GingerPanda

Eeeek! We're approaching times for gender scans!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

tallybee said:


> Awwe I almost bought nappies the other day but resisted as I had a lot to carry home already. I got a load of baby sleepsuits and vests today, baby sleeping bag and leggings for 30p each in the charity shops and they are all virtually new :D

How much is 30p? It sounds like an amazing deal. Hehe. :happydance:
My DH can fit the entire size 1 diaper in his hand, it's so funny, and that's not even new born. My sister's last baby was nearly 8 years ago. I'd forgotten how small they are! 



CrazyMumma said:


> Also had a physio appt - he lent me a TENS machiene to try out and its amazeballs on my hips!!! I've been avoiding all painkillers so its nice to finally have something that helps! Got a few exercises to try and strengthen the muscles around my pelvis but basically its going to get worse and we are just trying to slow it down - 6 months to go!

I thought I was the only one with hip issues. My left hip is KILLING ME! I think I'll invest in new tennis shoes because I don't think I'll make it without some comfort on my feet.

pink_bow, you'll probably be the first to find out!!! 

GP -I am so excited about the gender scans. I couldn't be team yellow. I'd have a heart attack.

According to my previous EDD I'm 12 weeks today, but I went ahead and moved it back once the doctor said I was a few days behind because I know I ovulated late. So, her measurements are probably the true EDD and not the one based on my LMP.

GP - Can you move me to October 3?


----------



## GingerPanda

I sure can! We're due date buddies now!


----------



## Dark_Star

Ok, I am fairly sure I've found both heartbeats with the doppler pointing straight down into my belly, one is to the left and one is about 2 inches to the right of it. I think the 2 inch difference is enough to be sure I am not listening to the same baby. The rate is about the same, but my babies heart rates have been identical or within 5 beats of each other at each ultrasound.

What do you ladies think?

I might give up coffee, I have noticed that the babies heartrates are 15 bpm more in the early morning... I only have one cup lately, but I don't like the thought that I am doing that to them.

I haven't been buying baby stuff yet... I don't want to jinx myself. I've made it father than this into a pregnancy and still been unsuccessful, I think it might be a while before I feel like I'll actually meet these babies.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I bought diapers today. I couldn't help it. They were on an amazing sale. I opened the box of size 1 and I can't believe how small they are.
> 
> Oh, I"m getting nervous about having a super small person in the house.

Awwwww there tiny aren't there... In mother care i think it is, you can get Tiny Pram Baby nappies and clothes!! there super dinky, I'm sure i use to have dolls that were bigger... Just wait till your near the end and then you will be like "GET THIS BABY OUT NOW!!!" :haha:



CrazyMumma said:


> 12 week MW appt today - she saw me hobbling in on my crutches and was shocked at how severe my hips are already! Tried listening to baby's heart beat but all we could hear was the placenta so she thinks the placenta might be at the front blocking the baby. Am being referred to the obstetrician as im a fatty  I shouldnt joke but meh - they are concerned as I have a high BMI apparantly...
> 
> Also had a physio appt - he lent me a TENS machiene to try out and its amazeballs on my hips!!! I've been avoiding all painkillers so its nice to finally have something that helps! Got a few exercises to try and strengthen the muscles around my pelvis but basically its going to get worse and we are just trying to slow it down - 6 months to go!

OUCH OUCH so painful!!! Like i say i had it for about 6 weeks in the later stages and i just counted the days down, really hope i don't want it this time round... I've been walking a lot more than i usually do, so I'm hoping its gonna strengthen my muscles some...
I couldn't imagine getting it so early on, i feel for you! :hugs: Hope you get some relief soon x



ClaireJ23 said:


> I know I shouldn´t be shopping but was in Next and saw some adorable little baby boy and baby girl clothes. These are my faves:
> 
> Boy - https://www.next.co.uk/x55776s3 Dino dungarees
> 
> Girl - https://www.next.co.uk/x552786s1 Bunny cardigan
> 
> So I will wait until we find out the gender before buying anything. Plus, it´s DD 1st birthday next week, so I´ll be buying things for her at the moment.

I LURVEEEE Next, I'm a sucker for that shop! about 90% of my Daughters clothes is Next and her Bedroom is decorated out in the Next Woodland Bedding, blankets, curtains etc :haha: Im gutted i won't be able to trawl through the boxing day sale for this little one (did it with my daughter, paid £500 and got all her clothes/shoes upto age 1 lol) Bargain... Im waiting on Gender then just go mad and buy everything in there lol



apreslaube said:


> So excited, I'm 12 weeks today. I still have a week until my next appointment where I should hear the heartbeat though.

Yay happy 12 weeks :)... Awww i love listening to the heartbeat such a magical sound :cloud9:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Eeek, Today Baby is the size of a Lime!... it seems HUGE lol x

https://simplyoysters.com/image/data/Recipe%20photos/Limes.JPG


----------



## Dark_Star

I don't understand how it goes from lime to plum... the plums here are about the same size as limes.


----------



## Serenjay

I was thinking the same Dark star... plums here are same size as lime


----------



## GingerPanda

That's why I like the pregnancy book I have. It has life-size drawings for each week. Until they get too big for the page, of course.


----------



## 2have4kids

Maybe they were thinking key-limes:haha:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I agree. I think for some weeks they go by more of the weight than the exact size. 

Also natural limes (in places like South America) are actually really small. They are more like the size of a small key lime.

The look like this small yellowish lime to the far right. Most places don't have the huge limes that are almost the size of a lemon. 

GP - I like the realistic drawings better too.
 



Attached Files:







chuteny2imagecopyrightedwww.nandyala.org.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dark_Star

Another site says the size of a fresh fig, or about 1.5 inches crl. add on another .5 inch or so for legs and baby is 2 inches (5cm) long head to foot.


----------



## Serenjay

it's just so amazing how fast they grow.

I couldnt hear baby again today.. but it kept moving and kicking the doppler was making some odd noises..so I know its ok..


----------



## GingerPanda

Plum vs the actual size 12 week drawing in my book. I don't think they're the same size at all! Maybe in diameter...

https://s27.postimg.org/h278v9ocz/WP_20150319_10_57_03_Pro.jpg


----------



## tallybee

Yeah the fruit sizes are a bit odd lol xx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

GP What's the name of that book?


----------



## GingerPanda

It's called Your Pregnancy, Week by Week (7th Edition).


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww Thats such a cute drawing... See with the whole lime fruit thing, i would of thought it was like everything!? like the edge of the lime to be the size of the sac with baby and placenta inside???

I know tickers say baby is the size of a lime... But its too big lol


----------



## Aliop

My harmony results will be in this afternoon apparently according to the midwife I spoke to yesterday. Husband is certain he wants to know the gender this time I am on the fence eeeekkkkk!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Find out the gender! Let me live vicariously through you! :haha:

I'm guessing boy!


----------



## startd

Good luck Aliop! 

We want to find out the gender at 20 weeks - a half way surprise!

How's everyone feeling?

I've been on bed rest this week after my body decided that growing a baby, dealing with reflux/constipation and getting rid of a virus at the same time wasn't going to happen. Feeling much better now, but very keen for a scan to check everything is ok.


----------



## CrazyMumma

I keep worrying that we didn't hear the heartbeat yesterday :( I have my 12 week scan in 5 days but I keep thinking its going to be bad news


----------



## ClaireJ23

Aliop said:


> My harmony results will be in this afternoon apparently according to the midwife I spoke to yesterday. Husband is certain he wants to know the gender this time I am on the fence eeeekkkkk!!!!

Find out!


----------



## Aliop

CrazyMumma, try not to worry although I do know that is near nigh impossible xx

startd, sounds like a stressful week! Have you got a scan booked?

GP, when I was pregnant with my first I saw a fortune teller (just for fun at a fete) who said I would have a boy, then girl and then another boy followed by a final son so I am leaning towards boy too even though I think she was just making it up its been correct so far!! My husband thinks it is a girl but I am sure the even b/g & b/g thing appeals to him haha!! 

LOL I am starting to think I should find out, my husband is seriously the most easy going calm person who never asks anything of me and supports me in every little silly thing and this is the first time he has wanted to know so maybe I should?? Been thinking I could do him a little gender reveal with cake or balloons or something as we wouldn't tell anyone else so it would be super special just for him. Hmmm...what to do?!?! 

It is only 10am and already I am dying from anticipation waiting for the call which probably won't come until after 4pm :wacko:


----------



## Aliop

oh and 200 days remaining!!!!


----------



## cheree89

stay team yellow Aliop...heehee


----------



## tallybee

nmpjcp2015 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Awwe I almost bought nappies the other day but resisted as I had a lot to carry home already. I got a load of baby sleepsuits and vests today, baby sleeping bag and leggings for 30p each in the charity shops and they are all virtually new :D
> 
> How much is 30p? It sounds like an amazing deal. Hehe. :happydance:
> My DH can fit the entire size 1 diaper in his hand, it's so funny, and that's not even new born. My sister's last baby was nearly 8 years ago. I'd forgotten how small they are!
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> Also had a physio appt - he lent me a TENS machiene to try out and its amazeballs on my hips!!! I've been avoiding all painkillers so its nice to finally have something that helps! Got a few exercises to try and strengthen the muscles around my pelvis but basically its going to get worse and we are just trying to slow it down - 6 months to go!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was the only one with hip issues. My left hip is KILLING ME! I think I'll invest in new tennis shoes because I don't think I'll make it without some comfort on my feet.
> 
> pink_bow, you'll probably be the first to find out!!!
> 
> GP -I am so excited about the gender scans. I couldn't be team yellow. I'd have a heart attack.
> 
> According to my previous EDD I'm 12 weeks today, but I went ahead and moved it back once the doctor said I was a few days behind because I know I ovulated late. So, her measurements are probably the true EDD and not the one based on my LMP.
> 
> GP - Can you move me to October 3?Click to expand...

30p is like 45 cents US i think.



Aliop said:


> oh and 200 days remaining!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## tallybee

I def want to know gender, OH is cool with that. Might have to get another private scan as after the one on the 31st, the next routine one won't be until 20 weeks :shock:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive always found out gender, the sooner the better for me...

This is the Last baby EVER and with my last baby i so wanted to know... then when i knew i was like, oh man i wish i had of waited :( I have to C-Sections and everything is all planned to a T, so i know when I'm going to give birth, when and roughly what time... Theres none of that excitement of things just happening at any point.... So i think it would be nice for us to go Team Yellow and then literally when baby pops out of the sunroof :haha: it will have that added bit of excitement of then finding out if we got the gender right or wrong :hehe:

and plus, even though i knew i was having a girl last time, i still ended up going to the shops afterwards and buying clothes etc etc... shopping is soo much more fun with a Newborn hehe


----------



## 2have4kids

Just met with the midwife today, home birth it is with a birthing pool! I'm so glad they didn't bunt me knowing I'm on blood thinners.


----------



## LisK

Hi all - can I be added? I'm due Oct 27. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

LisK said:


> Hi all - can I be added? I'm due Oct 27. :)

Welcome! I'll add you in now!



Aliop, freaky about the fortune teller! I have a friend on here who says I'm psychic about guessing baby genders. I think I've only been wrong twice since I joined the forums. But I have to get a feeling, and I don't get a feeling about everybody. :haha:


----------



## cheree89

GingerPanda said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - can I be added? I'm due Oct 27. :)
> 
> Welcome! I'll add you in now!
> 
> 
> 
> Aliop, freaky about the fortune teller! I have a friend on here who says I'm psychic about guessing baby genders. I think I've only been wrong twice since I joined the forums. But I have to get a feeling, and I don't get a feeling about everybody. :haha:Click to expand...

And now I want you to guess me lol...


----------



## NDH

How exciting 2have4kids! I'm so crazy excited that there are other homebirthers on here.


----------



## tallybee

2have4kids said:


> Just met with the midwife today, home birth it is with a birthing pool! I'm so glad they didn't bunt me knowing I'm on blood thinners.

Yay xx glad they were positive!



LisK said:


> Hi all - can I be added? I'm due Oct 27. :)

:wave: welcome to the group! 



NDH said:


> How exciting 2have4kids! I'm so crazy excited that there are other homebirthers on here.

Brilliant isn't it!

I'm lucky to not be the ONLY person I know IRL to go homebirth but it's still really unusual so having online community is amazing! I never had anything like this in my other pregnancies!


----------



## tallybee

This will be my last as well x


----------



## KrazyMomma

Waiting fir 2nd Tri to start. Hoping all the bad symptoms will disappear in a weeks time


----------



## Serenjay

Morning all, welcome newbies :)

How is everyone? It's getting eerie out with this eclipse.

Im not playing with the doppler anymore..not until im around 15 weeks... im 12 weeks today and still sick but not as much. I have my next scan next week..Thursday. Can't wait to make sure all is ok.. x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ooo just watched the Eclipse! How eerie was that? 

so later on yesterday, it dawned on me that i hadn't felt nausea at all :O so of course that had me worried and i whipped out the doppler, heard heartbeat phew :) My nausea disappeared with my daughter dot on 13 weeks, just hoping thats it now :)


----------



## Hope87

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been on lately. I've had a terrifying 24 hours

It started when I woke up yesterday morning and started gushing bright red blood. I started feeling faint, and almost passed out. I was rushed to the hospital where I stayed for the next 5-6 hours. 

After about an hour of waiting and 1 pad later, I was given my own room. They didn't bring be back sooner because I wasn't cramping. We did some blood work and a quick ultrasound. They didn't have a high quality ultrasound machine in the ER, but the doctor said could see "some fetal movement". Doctor asked me to start drinking lots of liquids, because I needed to go to radiology for another ultrasound. So I literally chugged a litre of water and waited in anticipation. I waited ONE FREAKIN' HOUR with a full bladder. Ladies, it hurt to move, hurt to laugh, hurt to do ANYTHING with the full bladder. I started to cry because I held it in so long and it hurt so bad. 

I eventually had a second scan, and there we saw our precious joy on the screen. The ultrasound tech said the baby looked good and the heart was beating quickly. I had an apple before the scan, so it might have been the sugar. We went back to the room and the doctor arrived about an hour later. She said the baby "looks good" and that I will have to "watch and wait" to see if I miscarry. She said that bleeding during pregnancy is very common, and to come back if it intensifies or I start bleeding clots. She didn't even check my cervix to see if its still closed. 

I left feeling disappointed. Happy that I saw the baby, 11w5d old with a strong heartbeat, but scared because I have to "watch and wait". Tomorrow I'm officially 12 weeks and was preparing to tell more people. Now, I'm not so sure if I will be ready to share my news. 

The bleeding has stopped. Just brown discharge now. I don't have any period like cramping. All good signs. 

I'm terrified. The ER doctor said I should check in with my family doctor in a few days. This whole ordeal has put me on edge. :(


----------



## ClaireJ23

Hope87 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been on lately. I've had a terrifying 24 hours
> 
> It started when I woke up yesterday morning and started gushing bright red blood. I started feeling faint, and almost passed out. I was rushed to the hospital where I stayed for the next 5-6 hours.
> 
> After about an hour of waiting and 1 pad later, I was given my own room. They didn't bring be back sooner because I wasn't cramping. We did some blood work and a quick ultrasound. They didn't have a high quality ultrasound machine in the ER, but the doctor said could see "some fetal movement". Doctor asked me to start drinking lots of liquids, because I needed to go to radiology for another ultrasound. So I literally chugged a litre of water and waited in anticipation. I waited ONE FREAKIN' HOUR with a full bladder. Ladies, it hurt to move, hurt to laugh, hurt to do ANYTHING with the full bladder. I started to cry because I held it in so long and it hurt so bad.
> 
> I eventually had a second scan, and there we saw our precious joy on the screen. The ultrasound tech said the baby looked good and the heart was beating quickly. I had an apple before the scan, so it might have been the sugar. We went back to the room and the doctor arrived about an hour later. She said the baby "looks good" and that I will have to "watch and wait" to see if I miscarry. She said that bleeding during pregnancy is very common, and to come back if it intensifies or I start bleeding clots. She didn't even check my cervix to see if its still closed.
> 
> I left feeling disappointed. Happy that I saw the baby, 11w5d old with a strong heartbeat, but scared because I have to "watch and wait". Tomorrow I'm officially 12 weeks and was preparing to tell more people. Now, I'm not so sure if I will be ready to share my news.
> 
> The bleeding has stopped. Just brown discharge now. I don't have any period like cramping. All good signs.
> 
> I'm terrified. The ER doctor said I should check in with my family doctor in a few days. This whole ordeal has put me on edge. :(

Sorry to hear about your experience. I had a similar experience with my first pregnancy, they told me that after the bleeding and seeing a hb on the ultrasound that my odds were 85% that everything would be fine. It was. I personally would wait to tell people, but the odds are in your favour. :hugs:


----------



## Hope87

ClaireJ23, did they figure out what caused your bleeding? How long did it take for the bleeding/spotting to stop?


----------



## tallybee

Omg hope that sounds terrifying hun. I'm glad things seem good now, I have everything crossed for it all to be good for u xx


----------



## Serenjay

Aww Hope that is scary!!! Hope your going to be ok :hugs:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Hope87 said:


> ClaireJ23, did they figure out what caused your bleeding? How long did it take for the bleeding/spotting to stop?

Yes, it was diagnosed as a SCH (sub chorionic hematoma). Bleeding stopped within 48 hours. Mine happened at 9 weeks, SCH was still there at the 12 week ultrasound but was gone by 20 weeks. Those odds quoted are for threatened miscarriage which is was they call it when you have bleeding but baby is OK on ultrasound. Baby now a two-year old.


----------



## GingerPanda

cheree89 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - can I be added? I'm due Oct 27. :)
> 
> Welcome! I'll add you in now!
> 
> 
> 
> Aliop, freaky about the fortune teller! I have a friend on here who says I'm psychic about guessing baby genders. I think I've only been wrong twice since I joined the forums. But I have to get a feeling, and I don't get a feeling about everybody. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> And now I want you to guess me lol...Click to expand...

Like I said, I don't get a feeling about everybody. :haha: Maybe girl for you, but I'm not sure enough to bet on it.


Hope, how scary! I hope everything turns out just fine!


----------



## Pinkyndapain

Im due October 27


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome! I'll add you in!


----------



## apreslaube

Scary! 

This is our last too - and first. Though we may adopt later if we are called to.


----------



## apreslaube

Seriously why is everything so different on size and weight? My baby is 2 inches. Or 2 1/2 or even 3. And he's .5 ounces. Our maybe a full ounce. He's a lime or possibly a "large" plum. Lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

ClaireJ23 said:


> Aliop said:
> 
> 
> My harmony results will be in this afternoon apparently according to the midwife I spoke to yesterday. Husband is certain he wants to know the gender this time I am on the fence eeeekkkkk!!!!
> 
> Find out!Click to expand...

Yes! Find out!





apreslaube said:


> Scary!
> 
> This is our last too - and first. Though we may adopt later if we are called to.

I think it will be for us too. It's my first and his second, and as much as I'm excited about our precious little bundle.:cloud9: And believe me I'm so grateful but... pregnancy sucks big time. :blush:

Welcome newbies... :hugs:

Ohhh... I want you to guess me too... surely you have a feeling :winkwink:


----------



## Dark_Star

Hope, I completely understand your feelings. I had bleeding from week 5 to week 10, and heavy red bleeds several times within that time frame. One time I lost half a cup, it was literally enough to run down and make a puddle on the floor! But babies are still okay, in fact at my last ultrasound I got the good news that the SCHs had healed. For the last week and a half I have had no spotting of any color at all.


----------



## 3boys

Ginger please guess for Me x


----------



## Dark_Star

Do you have a feeling for my babies, GP? Or do you need to see a scan pic first.


----------



## Serenjay

My daughter seems to think its a girl, so does her partner... my OH said he is getting boy vibes from the scans... I have NO idea... and im staying team yellow so will hopefully be a long time till I find out.. :)

This is also my last pregnancy... I am 42.. so to be honest I am happy to be pregnant..never thought I would get this far again.. just praying its a long healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Dark_Star

I wanted to stay team yellow when I thought it was one babe, but picking out 4 different names is just too overwhelming a thought to me :lol:


----------



## 3boys

I change my mind daily about gender. One minute I think girl the next I'm convinced boy lol.


----------



## Dark_Star

I feel like my own wants are overriding my intuition in the gender guessing.


----------



## tallybee

I have literally no idea lol x


----------



## ClaireJ23

tallybee said:


> I have literally no idea lol x

Me neither lol


----------



## xCherylx

I think girl because my pregnancy is very different but maybe because I already have a boy I just hope for the other gender :)


----------



## cheree89

Hope...how scary! Sending you lots of positive thoughts!

I love being pregnant, but I'll be 41 when this little one is born, so this is probably my last as well.

I have no idea of the gender. I am thinking girl, but it could be wishful thinking.


----------



## NDH

I'm not getting a feeling either way yet for gender either (not that I have a good track record lol. I always know I'm pregnant and I've always known the birth date to one day but gender I can't get guess right :haha:)


----------



## GingerPanda

Okay, anybody who wants me to guess their gender, post a pic of a scan. Like I said, I'm only accurate if I get a gut feeling about someone, but I'm happy to take a fool's guess if you ladies don't go and start painting the nursery off what I think! :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww hope, hoping everything is ok hunnie :hugs:

I feel pretty certain to say I'm having a girl!, i knew in my last pregnancy very very early on that it was a girl and i was right... This pregnancy is like my daughters twin!!! The spots are just yuk, my hair is yuk, my skin is yuk and i feel yuk... although since yesterday the 24/7 Nausea and gagging have totally buggered off :haha: not complaining, this stopped at 13weeks with my daughter... I couldn't care less if its a girl or a boy, aslong as it stays away I'm not bothered lol

We collected our Car today woohooo... I have no idea why we have never considered getting a Renault Grand Scenic before, but my god... Its Bloody lovely!! Its HUGE and sooooooooo comfy... Totally love it :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Babee_Bugs, I think yours is a girl too.


----------



## apreslaube

I'm not getting another pic til I'm 20 weeks and I'll find the sex then anyway :( my 9 week just looks like a bean. You can make out the head and a limb. 

So a couple days ago, I felt this fluttering below my belly button and to the left. I could see the belly move a little. That's probably a stomach thing and not the baby right? That was so weird. Lol my husband wants the baby to start kicking now. He's so excited.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

My scan is on page 198. It doesn't look like much though..


----------



## GingerPanda

Apreslaube, I feel like you might be having a girl for some reason.

Nmp, I'm not sure! I really can't tell! So my random 50/50 guess is girl.


It's so hit or miss on who I get feelings on. :haha:


----------



## NDH

apreslaube said:


> I'm not getting another pic til I'm 20 weeks and I'll find the sex then anyway :( my 9 week just looks like a bean. You can make out the head and a limb.
> 
> So a couple days ago, I felt this fluttering below my belly button and to the left. I could see the belly move a little. That's probably a stomach thing and not the baby right? That was so weird. Lol my husband wants the baby to start kicking now. He's so excited.

Yes that high up would be intestinal. Its not too early for flutters, but it would still be quite low and not causing visible movements yet.


So in my crunchy/hippy circles I've become more accustomed to unusual names that used to make me raise my eyebrow - like Banjo, Echo, Gypsy, Ceder, Mercy, Blessing...
But today I heard one that takes the cake - in one of my groups someone just had a baby yesterday they named Immortal Servant :wacko:


----------



## tallybee

12 weeks!! Size of a plum lol. I think I'm having a girl but loads have said boy based on my scan but it was 10+1 so maybe early for nub. Next scan 13+3.


----------



## apreslaube

We will see gingerpanda! Most people think it's a girl actually. Don't know why haha


----------



## 3boys

I have a close friend who is so sure this is a girl she has sent me girls clothes. Even when I thought I was having a mc she sent a package with girls stuff in it. I thought that was very brave but she said she knew baby would be fine as she knows it's a girl. I will be floored if she is right.


----------



## Lynny77

3boys I hope she's right! That would be awesome!

NDH really? really? that's crazy!


----------



## Dark_Star

I just posted this picture to a knitting group I'm in.
 



Attached Files:







11063806_10153758337462814_6170684691652076801_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xCherylx

A www that's a cute thing to do dark_star!


----------



## GingerPanda

My scan today was amazing! Here's little one, bouncing around!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsXLliNXyoE


----------



## Dark_Star

So cute! It's really wiggling around in there!


----------



## 3boys

Ginger that's beautiful. Must be amazing after everything you have been through. Do you have a feeling of gender for yourself?


----------



## GingerPanda

Couldn't possibly guess. I mean, I think it's a boy, but I don't know if that's because I want a boy first or not. :)

There are still pictures in my journal, if anyone wants to attempt nub/skull theory. I don't know anything about it. But yes, we are so happy! :cloud9:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

GingerPanda said:


> Babee_Bugs, I think yours is a girl too.

Eeeeek so exciting :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww ginger, i can't play the scan on my iMac :(... just loads to a blank page, do you have a URL link that i could click on?

I could tell my little girl was a girl when i had my scan done, as i saw the famous fork nub :)


Just seen your scan Pictures, OMG thats the clearest NUB shot I've ever seen... 100% girl, id even place a bet on it :D


----------



## tallybee

Wow cute wriggler Ginger!


----------



## GingerPanda

Babee_Bugs, it won't let me post the URL. You can hit reply with quote on that post and copy the URL. It's a YouTube video.

A girl, you ladies say? I was really looking forward to a boy! But I'm thrilled with anything I can get! :)


----------



## pink_bow

Aw ginger what a beautiful bouncing baby!

Eeek tomorrow I am officially in 2nd tri, surely that means I have to start feeling better?!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Nooooooo, not a girl. Hahaha.. that's what I think too. I'll probably scream if they tell me if it's a boy and my husband will faint, lol. 

Ginger --- that scan made me tear up. I can't wait to see my little one moving around.


----------



## tallybee

pink_bow said:


> Aw ginger what a beautiful bouncing baby!
> 
> Eeek tomorrow I am officially in 2nd tri, surely that means I have to start feeling better?!

Yeah!! Hopefully you will feel better soon x


----------



## pink_bow

tallybee said:


> pink_bow said:
> 
> 
> Aw ginger what a beautiful bouncing baby!
> 
> Eeek tomorrow I am officially in 2nd tri, surely that means I have to start feeling better?!
> 
> Yeah!! Hopefully you will feel better soon x[/QUOTE/]
> 
> Thank you. Seriously fed up of feeling sick :( xClick to expand...


----------



## Dark_Star

I had to go get fitted for a new bra today... I've gone from a C to a E :wacko:


----------



## cheree89

Ginger...that video is so cute! I am so happy for you 

Darkstar...that happened to me with ds1. I went from an A to a D...they were so sore! They went back down a little in 3rd trimester to a C. They didn't really change at all with ds2, and haven't this pregnancy either. I think it is so weird that until age 36 I was an A/borderline B cup and now I am a C.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Haha Dark Star - I am the same. I really need to get fitted none of my bra's fit. With DD I went from a B to and E! they went down to a C after I finished breastfeding. I'm dreading how big they are going to get!


I am so over this pain :( its hard even walking to the toilet let alone going out of the house. I cannot stand up for long enough to do the dishes, cant do bugger all housework from my place on my ass. Even sitting is putting pressure on my pelvis - I have spent the last two days in bed.


----------



## Dark_Star

I didn't realize how "hands on" a bra fitting was :lol: The girl was in there with me putting her fingers under the straps and in the cup to see how it fit.


----------



## Hit Girl

You guys got bigger after bfing? Mine went from a modest B to C to EE when I was FT expressing and after all that they went down to a definite A. :( Now they're swollen and I'm fitting into my B bras again. I'm going to have two fried eggs after this!

Man you guys are lucky!


----------



## Hit Girl

DS, when I went for a bra fitting with #1 the lady was rather handsy too. :haha:


----------



## NDH

I was a small A before getting pregnant with my first, went to a full A before she was born and when my milk came in went to a C for all of 3 days and then settled at a small B where I've been for the last 3 years. Sill BFing but this pregnancy I've gone back to being a small A :/


----------



## Hit Girl

NDH, always great to find another member of the IBTC! :haha:


----------



## tallybee

pink_bow said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_bow said:
> 
> 
> Aw ginger what a beautiful bouncing baby!
> 
> Eeek tomorrow I am officially in 2nd tri, surely that means I have to start feeling better?!
> 
> Yeah!! Hopefully you will feel better soon x[/QUOTE/]
> 
> Thank you. Seriously fed up of feeling sick :( xClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark_Star said:
> 
> 
> I had to go get fitted for a new bra today... I've gone from a C to a E :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg that's a big change. I've gone up to an e but am normally a dd. I'm not a big girl by any stretch so glad I've only gone up the one size lol.Click to expand...


----------



## babywesson3

Joining. ATM due date is 08/10/2015 but i expect this to change probably by a week maybe upto to 2 weeks when i have dating scan


----------



## geordiemoo

Welcome! Been a bit rubbish at posting...the conversations go so quickly and sometimes I can't log on everyday...but I've been reading and keeping up with everyone. Sorry for everyone with losses and welcome to all new people. I've got my scan tomorrow and am very nervous about it. I'm just pleased it's at 11.20 so I don't have to wait all day.


----------



## tallybee

babywesson3 said:


> Joining. ATM due date is 08/10/2015 but i expect this to change probably by a week maybe upto to 2 weeks when i have dating scan

Hi welcome to the group xx



geordiemoo said:


> Welcome! Been a bit rubbish at posting...the conversations go so quickly and sometimes I can't log on everyday...but I've been reading and keeping up with everyone. Sorry for everyone with losses and welcome to all new people. I've got my scan tomorrow and am very nervous about it. I'm just pleased it's at 11.20 so I don't have to wait all day.

Hi! Yea our group is defo chatty :haha: 

All the best with your scan xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, babywesson3! I've added you, and we can change your date later if we need to! :)


----------



## cheree89

Well, I've now bought 2 girlie outfits for the new baby. They are spring/summer things, so I can sell if baby is a boy. I thought it wouldn't hurt to do a little positive thinking though, right?


----------



## cheree89

Monday will be the two week mark for my panorama test (which will also tell gender). It is going to be hard to resist and stay team yellow!


----------



## Dark_Star

So... (tmi)

DH and I DTD (gently!) yesterday morning for the first time in forever, and afterwards I was upset all day because I couldn't find either heartbeat. I found them today in a completely different spot... I guess my uterus got nudged up in the act. :lol:

So keep in mind if you get some loving that baby might be somewhere else when you look.


----------



## GingerPanda

I have added graphics for Team Blue, Team Pink, and Team Yellow to the front page. :thumbup:


----------



## xCherylx

Omg they are adorable! Role on 20 week scan :)


----------



## Charmed86

Can the front page be altered for me, please? We lost one of the twins :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Charmed, I'm so sorry. :( :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so sorry Charmed :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hit Girl said:


> You guys got bigger after bfing? Mine went from a modest B to C to EE when I was FT expressing and after all that they went down to a definite A. :( Now they're swollen and I'm fitting into my B bras again. I'm going to have two fried eggs after this!
> 
> Man you guys are lucky!

I wish i got bigger after Breastfeeding!!! lol Before i fell with my daughter i was a 36B, when pregnant i went to a D, when Breastfeeding i was a DD/E depending on if i wore Mothercare or Emma Jane Nursing Bras... Then within a week of jumping off the Breastfeeding Train i deflated right back down to a B... :cry:

Now I'm at a D again woohoo, pregnancy does have it perks at time lol, so no doubt once i stop breastfeeding i will be a B again :haha:


----------



## Kerrie-x

I have my booking in appointment at the hospital tomorrow and will get my 12 week scan date.. Already had 4 scans due to big bleeds!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww charmed I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh man, the 1st of April, still seems soooooooo far away!!! Cant wait to see this little Squiglet for the very 1st time! Hurry up :)


----------



## tallybee

So sorry Charmed xx


----------



## cheree89

Hugs Charmed...how very sad.


----------



## cheree89

Thanks for the adorable gender graphics gp!


----------



## Dark_Star

As of today, this is my longest surviving pregnancy :)


----------



## xCherylx

That's fantastic dark_star :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Dark_Star! I hit that milestone at 8 weeks, and it was an amazing feeling! Go October Owls! :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

Yay for long and healthy pregnancies!


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry Charmed x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ginger those graphics are gorgeous... i so want to stay team yellow! not gonna temp fate by putting it on just yet :haha:


----------



## tallybee

Awww just seen the pink yellow n blue graphics <3 beautiful! !

Cannot wait to find out now!


----------



## CrazyMumma

*Ginger* - Love the gender graphics! Thanks!

*DarkStar* - its a good feeling to hit that milestone - both my losses were before 7 weeks and I remember feeling so relieved making it past that date - to me it seemed more important than getting to 12 weeks. So pleased for you

AFM - 12 week scan in 2 days! will actually be 13 weeks but close enough  I can't wait to see bubs - this SPD is making me so miserable it will be nice to actually feel positive about this pregnancy. I had the biggest meltdown/panic attack yesterday - the thought of being like this (or worse) for the next 6 months + is just horrible. DH is struggling - he is working full time and having to do all the housework on top of it, and by the time he gets home I am in agony and need to lay down - plus being in pain all the time is making me an utter grump - which makes me feel guilty & its just a horrid circle going round and round. I want this baby so much but I am just miserable :cry:


----------



## 3boys

Charmed I'm so sorry. 
Dark star that's a fab milestone.


----------



## tallybee

CrazyMumma that must be so hard hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## CrazyMumma

tallybee said:


> CrazyMumma that must be so hard hun xxx :hugs:

Thanks tally. I have spent the last 4 hours on the phone trying to find some help but it seems we are on our own. Its not accident related so cannot get home help through ACC, and its not a permanent disability so there i s no help through the ministry. it seems silly that if i fall and hurt my hip i can get help - but because my hips are hurt as a result of pregnancy its tough shit!


----------



## cheree89

That must be so tough Crazymumma! I can't imagine. You'd think that they could line you up with some physical therapy or chiropractic or something.


----------



## CrazyMumma

cheree89 said:


> That must be so tough Crazymumma! I can't imagine. You'd think that they could line you up with some physical therapy or chiropractic or something.

I am seeing a physio and chiropractor. I have to pay privately - and I can't afford to go as much as I actually need to :( DH is employed as a Teacher of the Deaf and his pay goes through the Ministrys payroll. They have started him on the untrained rate (as its his first teaching job) which is at least 15,000 per year less than what he should be on. Its almost been a full term and they still have not sorted their crap out - so our budget has taken quite a hit. The backpay will be nice when they finally do sort it - but surviving in the mean time is hard


----------



## 2have4kids

Charmed sorry about your loss.

Ginger lovely scan pic!

Darkstar, congratulations! I can relate. We never make it to the nauchal translucency scan and that appointment is this week. I've lost my breast tenderness and only have hunger pangs now which could be from the progesterone injections I'm on. Hoping beyond all hope that this baby is alive and healthy on Friday. Our chromosomal testing results come back Friday too. A big day for our family.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dark_Star said:


> As of today, this is my longest surviving pregnancy :)

Congrats!!! That's an awesome accomplishment.



cheree89 said:


> Thanks for the adorable gender graphics gp!

Yes, they are so cute! I can't wait to find out! 3 more weeks :coffee: I wonder who will be the first to find out! :happydance:

It's spring break here, so there's no one in the office but me. I have to come in order to save my time for maternity leave. It's going to be a long week. :coffee::dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I'll put little storks next to each person's name on the front page with what team they are. But I think I will wait until more people know. :)


----------



## NDH

I know I will be team yellow ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

I will wait to put up team yellow's until we have a couple of pinks and blues. It'll look weird to just have the yellows for like another month. :haha:


Is anyone else afraid of being disappointed by your baby's gender? I'm so afraid I'll react negatively if they tell us it's a girl. And then I feel SOOO guilty for even thinking of it! I feel like a bad mama already. :(


----------



## Dark_Star

I'll be pretty disappointed if I don't get a girl. I know it will pass, though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sorry to hear your news charmed x :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Hey girls - is anyone else really itchy? I remember reading that some ladies get extremely itchy skin in pregnancy. I feel like my skin is crawling with prickly insects all the time. It's not as bad when I'm moving around but if I try to sit still it's torture! I'm sitting on a bus squirming like crazy as I type!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I've just received my Harmony results by telephone. All good, so that's excellent news. 

And......




We're expecting a baby boy!


----------



## tallybee

Agh just Googled - bad tally!! - the thing I vaguely remembered reading about was obstetric cholestasis. I'm pretty sure it's not that as it's not constant and oc comes on later in pregnancy but it sounds awful and made me itch more just reading it!


----------



## tallybee

ClaireJ23 said:


> I've just received my Harmony results by telephone. All good, so that's excellent news.
> 
> And......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're expecting a baby boy!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

GingerPanda said:


> I will wait to put up team yellow's until we have a couple of pinks and blues. It'll look weird to just have the yellows for like another month. :haha:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else afraid of being disappointed by your baby's gender? I'm so afraid I'll react negatively if they tell us it's a girl. And then I feel SOOO guilty for even thinking of it! I feel like a bad mama already. :(

I AM! I want a boy so bad I can taste it. It's gotten worse the closer I get to the scan. It's part of why I want to know before hand. I'd had to show any disappointment on the delivery day. But like Dark_Star said, I'll get over it, and I'll love my little girl. I'm trying to calm down a little bit with all the boy talk though because obsessing is making it worse.

Yes tally, I'm incredible itchy. Maybe TMI but it's mostly my boobs and my bum :blush:, I've been making sure to use on lots of cream/lotion and it helps a lot.


----------



## GingerPanda

ClaireJ23 said:


> I've just received my Harmony results by telephone. All good, so that's excellent news.
> 
> And......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're expecting a baby boy!


CONGRATS! :cloud9:

I'm so jealous you know already! :haha:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats Claire!! Yay!!!


----------



## Dark_Star

Congrats Claire!


----------



## 3boys

Congrats Claire. 

As for gender if this is our 6 th boy I'll be a little bit disappointed that my daughter is not getting a sister yet. However I know that won't last long especially when I start shopping. I adore my boys they are so affectionate.


----------



## Natasha2605

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me popping by. I often pop in to read how everyone is doing, can't believe the tickers are changing to 10,11,12 weeks etc already! 

I was due for surgery today to have everything removed. I chickened out, petrified of being put to sleep and opted for the tablets to induce miscarriage instead. Took them about 11.30am. I'm okay, contractions hit pretty hard but I have strong painkillers and I'm passing loads already. 

Just wanted to pop by and check on everyone and how you's are progressing. Hope you are all having pregnancies that aren't too problematic and that the morning sickness is starting to ease off.

xxxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Sending hugs, Natasha! <3

I have had both the surgery and the tablets. The surgery was easier for me, but only because the pain meds (Vicodin) they gave me to go with the pills didn't work at all. I hope things go as smoothly and painlessly for you as possible! Lots of love! :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Natasha huge hugs. I'm glad the physical side of things is being dealt with x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've been sneaking in to check in too :haha: 

Natasha I had the pills too and honestly compared to my natural mc they're amazing. Took them at 9.30 and I'd pretty much passed everything by lunch time. I was expecting there'd still be loads there at my scan on Friday but nope, that was it. Fxed they work so well for you and you can start to recover :hugs: 

:hugs: charmed I'm so sorry to read your update 

I love seeing how well you're all doing, so close to second tri now!! 

Miss you guys xx


----------



## 3boys

Miss you too lil_pixie, glad you had as good experience as possible x


----------



## GingerPanda

We miss you ladies, too! I'm glad the physical healing is started, and hope the emotional part comes as soon as possible! We'd love to hear your updates when you get sticky rainbow BFPs!


----------



## 3boys

Oh yes I agree with ginger I can't wait to see the rainbow bfps x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Really miss you guys too. Hoping and praying for rainbow babies very soon for you x


----------



## Dark_Star

A :bfp: really is the best cure to a broken heart, I didn't believe it myself until I got this one in January after my painful 12 week loss in June. Suddenly it doesn't make me sad anymore.

Just curious what supplements you ladies are on?

I am taking Rainbow Light food-based prenatals, prescription 5000mcg folic acid, 5000iu vitamin D, 25mg gentle iron, and an omega oil supplement with 500mg DHA.


----------



## tallybee

Natasha2605 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me popping by. I often pop in to read how everyone is doing, can't believe the tickers are changing to 10,11,12 weeks etc already!
> 
> I was due for surgery today to have everything removed. I chickened out, petrified of being put to sleep and opted for the tablets to induce miscarriage instead. Took them about 11.30am. I'm okay, contractions hit pretty hard but I have strong painkillers and I'm passing loads already.
> 
> Just wanted to pop by and check on everyone and how you's are progressing. Hope you are all having pregnancies that aren't too problematic and that the morning sickness is starting to ease off.
> 
> xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thanks hun, lovely of you to pop by xxxxx <3 



Lil_Pixie said:


> I've been sneaking in to check in too :haha:
> 
> Natasha I had the pills too and honestly compared to my natural mc they're amazing. Took them at 9.30 and I'd pretty much passed everything by lunch time. I was expecting there'd still be loads there at my scan on Friday but nope, that was it. Fxed they work so well for you and you can start to recover :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: charmed I'm so sorry to read your update
> 
> I love seeing how well you're all doing, so close to second tri now!!
> 
> Miss you guys xx

Lovely to see you pop in too hun. Miss you too <3



GingerPanda said:


> We miss you ladies, too! I'm glad the physical healing is started, and hope the emotional part comes as soon as possible! We'd love to hear your updates when you get sticky rainbow BFPs!




3boys said:


> Oh yes I agree with ginger I can't wait to see the rainbow bfps x




Mrs Mel said:


> Really miss you guys too. Hoping and praying for rainbow babies very soon for you x

I couldn't agree more! It's not the same here without everyone. I can't wait to hear of rainbows xxxxx

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Lynny77

Natasha I've done the pills as well and I didn't mind them so much. It was nice to be at home while everything passed. Hugs to you!

Ginger- I went for a physical this morning and my doctor looked at my throat and thought my thyroid was swollen a bit?? She gave me a requisition for a thyroid ultrasound. She said she doesn't think anythings wrong but because I'm pregnant she wants to cover all the bases. I've been to the fertility clinic where they've tested for anything and no ones ever mentioned a thyroid problem. Have you had a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## ClaireJ23

Agreed, lovely to hear from you ladies, please let us know as soon as you get your rainbow BFPs.


----------



## geordiemoo

Fingers crossed you ladies get another BFP really soon xx Scan went well today, due date has moved to October 4th. [URL=https://s370.photobucket.com/user/DoubleD2B/media/11011882_10153209119736241_7772714507154670687_n.jpg.html][IMG]https://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo144/DoubleD2B/11011882_10153209119736241_7772714507154670687_n.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry the pic is huge, can't work out how to make it small!:blush:


----------



## cdelmar

Ginger, I LOVED your video, sooo cute!

Charmed :hugs:

Dark Star I take Expecta (prenatal and DHA...Enfamil makes it).

I have to get DNAfirst test this week and under 2 weeks after we will find out gender (I was told 10 days)! I've said before I want a lil boy but, if I find out it is a girl I will probably react by saying, "I knew it" because I have more of a feeling it's a lil girl...we shall see! 
I havent bought anything, havent thought of names or colors for nursey (I only mention because I've been asked by MIL already lol) until I know gender. I have bought the Burt's Bee tummy lotion just to deal with future dryness ( I've heard stretch marks are genetic but, I have nothing to go by since I wasnt raised by my mom).

DH and i are apartment searching (home buying maybe in 2 years) for a 2 bedroom and we are waiting on hearing back from the only place we liked so fingers crossed, hopefully we find out this week!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, geordiemoo! Congrats! I'll move you shortly.

Lynny, yes. I have had a thyroid ultrasound. That is how they found my thyroid was 50% destroyed by Hashimoto's. It could be that you were borderline hypothyroid before getting pregnant. Pregnancy increases the demand on your thyroid, and it is possible your thyroid isn't able to keep up with that. A swollen thyroid is a sign of possible Hashimoto's. Labs have some ridiculous ranges for what they say is "normal" for TSH. My endocrinologist REFUSES to let my TSH stay over 1 uIU/mL during pregnancy. High TSH causes miscarriage in the worst case (why I've had 2 losses), and it can also cause low IQs in the child.

They need to test your TSH again, and make sure they tell you the NUMBER. Not just that it's "normal". They also need to check your TPO (Thyroid Peroxidase) Antibodies to see if you have Hashi's. My TSH is checked at the beginning of every month during pregnancy to make sure my hypothyroidism is under control.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

geordiemoo - cute scan. 

Praying for a BFP for you ladies.

cdelmar - how exciting!


----------



## GingerPanda

Cdelmar, thanks! I'm pretty fond of the little ninja, myself! :cloud9:

Exciting about the test! I hope you get your results ASAP!


----------



## apreslaube

I'm super itchy too!! It's so incredibly annoying. 

I take rainbow light "prenatal precious gems." They are gummies. They are one of the only gluten free gummy vitamins I could find. Can't take the big pills, just throw them up.

Omg gingerpanda I was so mad. They were supposed to run a full thyroid panel because they know I have Hashimotos. I finally saw the results of my prenatal panel, not onethyroid test!!! I'm like do you want me to miscarry? They asked about issues and I confirmed hashimotos. I go in for my second prenatal on Friday so I'll demand a full panel. Ugh.


----------



## GingerPanda

Apreslaube, holy crap. I can't believe they were so irresponsible? Thyroid issues are such a big deal! Honestly, I think TSH should be part of everyone's pregnancy bloodwork!

Not that it'd matter, since most labs are using horribly out-dated ranges...


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've had my thyroid checked three times since Christmas, it's fine but there's a good chance thyroid antibodies in my blood are causing my miscarriages. I'm joining a clinical trial before we ttc again to take a low dose of thyroid medication to counteract the antibodies. Fxed it helps  not that I understand it lol


----------



## GingerPanda

The thyroid antibodies might go down with thyroid medication, but not necessarily. They do tend to go up during pregnancy anyway. According to my endocrinologist (who I love), thyroid antibodies (Hashimoto's disease) do not cause miscarriage. They are antibodies that attack the thyroid, not a fetus. He says he tries to stay on top of it, and has not seen any medical evidence that Hashimoto's causes miscarriage. HOWEVER, having one autoimmune disease does make you more likely to have another. So it could be possible you could have a separate autoimmune disease that could be causing the miscarriages.

I hope that made sense. Good luck! lol


----------



## cheree89

Congrats Claire! I think my genetic results should be in any day, but I'm not finding out the gender.

I will be a bit sad if it is a boy, for all of 2 seconds until he is in my arms. I am feeling a lot of boy vibes the last couple of days. I can't trust my instincts at all since I have so much wishful thinking for a girl.

So nice to hear from the angel mamas! I can't wait for the rainbow updates from you all.


----------



## NDH

Dark Star I am taking Garden of Life RAW prenatal, cod liver oil,a calcium/magnesium supplement and vitamin E (because the prenatal I was taking didn't have sufficient levels of vitamin E and I was concerned about not getting enough from my diet and have read a lot about low vitamin e levels being linked to miscarriage) i only have a couple weeks left and then will discontinue that one.

I did a lot of research into prenatals recently and Garden of Life (there's the RAW prenatal and an organic vegan range called KIND I think) ticked all my boxes. It's a whole food supplement (I know Rainbow Light is as well, and a few other brands) but most importantly to me sis has folate vs folic acid. Again thee are a couple other brands that do, but Garden of Life was the easiest for me to get here/order from overseas.


----------



## GingerPanda

I had the KIND ones. They smell SO BAD. It was so hard to take them without gagging! :haha:

And then I was super upset because I realized at like 9 weeks that I was supposed to have been taking 3 of them a day, and I had only been taking 1 (like... every OTHER prenatal I'd ever heard of!). So I said screw that, these are too expensive and disgusting to be taking 3 a day. And I switch to Kroger brand soft gels. lol


----------



## Aliop

Lots to catch up on! Will read through properly a bit later.

AFM we got our results and baby is healthy so all is good on that front:happydance:


----------



## NDH

The RAW ones do smell a little grass like :haha: I haven't had any issues with not being able to stomach them though. I was already taking an expensive vitamin ($30/month) and ended up buying an 8 month supply (4 bottles) for a bulk discount which brought these ones down to $19/month so I'm winning :haha: The KIND ones would have cost me $25/month and I'm not Vegan so saved the $6/month :haha:
But here even cheap drug store versions can cost that much at least, so for me its definitely worth getting one that I trust to a)actually contain what it says it does (about 25% of vitamin brands have either way more or way less of the quantities on the bottle). And b)be whole food derived as I have a lot of concerns about synthetic based ones.

They'd be even cheaper for you US ladies buying that way as I had to buy them from the US with our horrible exchange rate so it was about 25% more expensive. I got them fom iherb.


----------



## Aliop

.


----------



## Dark_Star

NDH - iherb is the best! I buy from there every month.


----------



## 2have4kids

Ladies, I had melt down Chirnobyl at work today. The anxiety of not knowing if we still have a heartbeat is killing me. I knew I was losing it half way through the morning so I quickly moved myself into a conference room with a phone and looked up any and all private scan companies in my city. The closest one was 2 hrs away:dohh: so called the midwife (waterworks on full by this time) and she told me to get my nauchal translucency scan bumped forward to tomorrow from Friday. Fortunately they had 2 spaces free so I booked it in! Those midwives are genius! I got word that the Pegasus chromosomal results may be in tomorrow too. I'm so flippen relieved. After mmc/d&c, mc, and a plethora of failures, I can get some reassurance. If anything is wrong I'll have time to deal with it this week. We fly for holidays on Sunday. Please let this baby be healthy and still alive!!!


----------



## tallybee

Hi everyone xx

That's awful that thyroid issues seem to be so badly overlooked. Shocking :nope:

2have4kids I hope all is good xxx

As for vitamins I got pregnacare which are fine. They were on special offer too lol.

Agh this itching. I wish it would do one.


----------



## cheree89

I take the garden of life vitamins too. Love them! I agree about the folate. That is a deal breaker for me.

In other news...I got my panorama results back. All looks great!  However, despite the note in my chart that stated I did not want to know the gender, the first thing out of the nurse's mouth was the gender! I am pretty bummed thinking about the birth now :-( I love reaching down to grab the baby to see what we have. However, it is a new experience for me to know, which is fun. We are having a boy! I was a little sad at first, but it only lasted a few minutes. DS1 is really into volcanoes right now, so we built a big one outside this evening and used red dye, diet coke and mentos for the eruption. Took my mind right off my dissappointment... boys are awesome!


----------



## CrazyMumma

*Cheree* I'd be so mad if they did that to me! 

I take Elevit+iodine - its flipping expensive at $100 a box but as I am struggling with food and iron I went with what was recommended.

We are having the 12 week scan tomorrow. Still cant shake off the negative feelings that we didn't hear the heartbeat via doppler at the midwife last week - but we heard the placenta loud and clear so I'm hoping that means all is ok....


----------



## NDH

Arg Cheree I would be livid! I can't believe you had your surprise stolen from you :( But congrats on a boy :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Best of luck for today 2have4kids, will be thinking of you. Glad you were able to move the appointment forward x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Cheree, I'm sorry the surprise was taken away! But congrats on team blue!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Hopefully not too much longer until the more energised, less sick second trimester!


----------



## tallybee

I'd be pissed off too cheree!!

CrazyMumma everything crossed for things to be all good at your scan xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cheree I would of been sooo peed off!!! But glad everything came back ok..

See after my 2 boys I wanted a girl and got one... I do feel it might of been best if all were boys as they could play together, share similar interests and when older hang out together... I feel she's kinda left out :/ I'm hoping this one is a girl so that she has a little friend to grow up with...

Plus boys are fab! Rascals but fab lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lil_Pixie said:


> I've had my thyroid checked three times since Christmas, it's fine but there's a good chance thyroid antibodies in my blood are causing my miscarriages. I'm joining a clinical trial before we ttc again to take a low dose of thyroid medication to counteract the antibodies. Fxed it helps  not that I understand it lol

Oh goodly loft the trials hunnie... My friend had 17 miscarriages in a row ranging from 1st-2nd tri... Doctors figured out her blood was too thick, so was told to take half an aspirin a day and she's just gave birth to a boy 2 weeks ago (her 4th baby) maybe this is something to look into x


----------



## 3boys

Boys are absolutely fab but it's still hard when you have your heart set on a particular gender. I NEED to have another girl as yesterday I heard my daughter say to my sons "come on rugby tackle me" lol.


----------



## 3boys

Cheree congrats on team blue x


----------



## cdelmar

Oh no Cheree! That sux that she took the surprise from you but, I guess it was meant for you to experience something new this time around with this pregnancy and birth :flower:


----------



## MamaRed

Aww, Cheree! I am so sorry that she blurted out the gender. If she didn't read the chart she still should have asked you if you wanted to know beforehand. But congratulations on another sweet little baby boy! 

May I ask how long it took to get your panorama results? I just had mine drawn yesterday. My doctor said I shall get them next week sometime. But just curious.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on a boy, but I'm sorry the nurse spilled the beans! At my office, they wanted an extra $20 to tell you the gender.


----------



## cheree89

MamaRed said:


> Aww, Cheree! I am so sorry that she blurted out the gender. If she didn't read the chart she still should have asked you if you wanted to know beforehand. But congratulations on another sweet little baby boy!
> 
> May I ask how long it took to get your panorama results? I just had mine drawn yesterday. My doctor said I shall get them next week sometime. But just curious.

It took 2 weeks exactly. I don't really blame her since you can opt out of knowing the gender. Since I ordered it I'm sure she just figured I wanted to know.


----------



## babywesson3

Guys i have started a facebook, i joined a secret group with both my previous babies with other ladies due the same month and found it super helpful to share everything with them etc. Were all still close and do meet ups etc. I have started a group for October 2015 if anyone wants to join me message me your emails and i will send you an invite. Its a secret group so no one else can see its exsistance other than members so dont worry it wont give you away if you havent told people yet. :)


----------



## 3boys

There was a fb group earlier in thread but no one really joined. It might be different now there is more people.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

that sucks cheree, but congrats on a little boy! looks like team blue is just behind team yellow :)


----------



## momto4kings

I'm due October 27th.... Would love a girl...but we'll see...Anyone like to help me figure out this site?!? Thanks in Advance! :thumbup:


----------



## 3boys

momto4kings said:


> I'm due October 27th.... Would love a girl...but we'll see...Anyone like to help me figure out this site?!? Thanks in Advance! :thumbup:

What would you like to know?


----------



## momto4kings

3boys said:


> momto4kings said:
> 
> 
> I'm due October 27th.... Would love a girl...but we'll see...Anyone like to help me figure out this site?!? Thanks in Advance! :thumbup:
> 
> What would you like to know?Click to expand...

I Think I kind of got the hang of it... LOL I was trying to figure out how to post my picture and find my own post :D


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, momto4kings! I've added you in!


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm having bad anxiety about my scan tomorrow, I'm worried that one of the babies is gone, or that I will have a bad NT measurement (I'm 36). I feel like I'm just waiting for something to go wrong.


----------



## Mrs Mel

It's difficult Dark Star, but it's very common to feel anxious before a scan. I'm sure everything will be fine x


----------



## tallybee

Welcome to the group, momto4kings!

Dark_Star :hugs: fx for you that everything's fine at your scan, I agree that it's got to be really common to be anxious beforehand x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congrats cheree89! 

Good luck to everyone having scans this week.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

babywesson3 said:


> Guys i have started a facebook, i joined a secret group with both my previous babies with other ladies due the same month and found it super helpful to share everything with them etc. Were all still close and do meet ups etc. I have started a group for October 2015 if anyone wants to join me message me your emails and i will send you an invite. Its a secret group so no one else can see its exsistance other than members so dont worry it wont give you away if you havent told people yet. :)

you can add me :)... i love abit of Facebook lol

EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Evening Ladies and welcome to Momof4kings :thumbup:

I think i may of bagged myself a Bargain of this Pregnancy so far! :haha:

was on Ebay the other morning, scrolled through baby items ending soon and i came across this lovely modern cotbed with underbed storage draw and mattress... it only had minutes to go and when i clicked on it, it was Local!

I placed my bid and somehow won it for £1.25!!!! 

Just been and collected it this afternoon, in our SUPER HUGE Car lol and its Gorgeous!!!, there gave me loads of Bedding and sheets too bless them.

What do you think to my Bargain Buy? :)
 



Attached Files:







tundra cot.jpg
File size: 99.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## NDH

Amazing steal! Its lovely :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I know NDH, i felt so crap handing over £1.25 :/ But hey hoo... Im not complaining :haha:


----------



## Rainstorm

Dark_Star said:


> I'm having bad anxiety about my scan tomorrow, I'm worried that one of the babies is gone, or that I will have a bad NT measurement (I'm 36). I feel like I'm just waiting for something to go wrong.

I can't tell you not to worry cos I'm feeling quite anxious about mine, and I know it's inevitable to expect something to go wrong. All I can do is wish for your scan to go great, for you to see two healthy babies wiggling happily and for you to get some reassurance till the next scan. :flower:
Keep us posted!


----------



## CrazyMumma

*Babee_Bugs* score! I have been trawling the auction sites but haven't had any luck like that! Go you!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I love bargain hunting, and whilst sometimes i do get lucky... i think this has got to be my best buy so far!!!

and plus its one of the BIG items ticked off my list... so feel abit more relaxed in knowing we have got it now :)


----------



## CrazyMumma

Scan in an hour!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, back from our early 12 week scan. Baby had a healthy heartbeat and measured right on track. The lady said the neck fold was under the 3mm mark so no obvious Down's Syndrome risk but we'll get the matching bloodwork and chromosomal testing back later this week.

Baby was hiccuping and jumping when we first peeked at him/her and then swimming later on - was very sweet. She showed us everything, hands/feet/brain/tiny stomach/nasal and jaw bone, it was excellent:thumbup:

To think this baby had me a wreck at work wondering if it would survive the wrath of my immune issues, it will know it was wanted SOOOO badly and will be loved SOOOO much.

We went out to dinner to celebrate, baby was hungry:haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Such good news! A huge congratulations.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Little Bug! :cloud9:

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/nbsinclair89/2015-03-25%2014.40.36-16_zpsunf4kkkq.jpg

Wriggling around like mad! Was amazing to see - strange to watch him/her wriggling about and not feeling a thing though! 

Miss 4 came with us and they gave her her own little folder with scan pictures - she is very proud!

:cloud9:


----------



## 2have4kids

CM nice pic, happy wriggler:haha:
Bring on the photos ladies, this is a big week for lots of us!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Now that I have had that scan I keep looking at the pics trying to guess the gender!!!! We arn't going to find out so its going to drive me bonkers!!!!

Anyone want to guess for me?


----------



## Hit Girl

CM, that's such a gorgeous bub you have there!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Great scan photos ladies, congratulations!


----------



## pink_bow

Gorgeous scan photos ladies!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Is anyone else undecided about finding out the sex? We didn't with DS, but I'm really not sure this time around! 40 weeks is a long time to wait!


----------



## tallybee

Awwww beautiful scans ladies! ! <3

Babee_Bugs what a bargain! I'm jealous lol. I still won't use ebay after they screwed my seller account but it's very tempting lol x

There was a fb group, unfortunately it's my fault it didn't take off as I was made admin By the lady who started it but then didn't keep it going really. There was only a handful of ladies joined and it was early.

My fb ID is the same as my username on here lol. 

Xx


----------



## tallybee

Mrs Mel said:


> Is anyone else undecided about finding out the sex? We didn't with DS, but I'm really not sure this time around! 40 weeks is a long time to wait!

Oh isn't fussed but I want to know lol. He's happy to go along with me. I didnt find outcwith my others though. I can get a gender scan for £40 from 16 weeks at the place I had the reassurance one. I'm just waiting for my nhs dating/NT scan next week to see if they want to alter my dating at all then will book for the closest to 16 weeks lol. Not sure if they'll change it. I'm currently using the date from the measurement at the reassurance scan but lmp would put me a week behind that.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Crazymumma and 2have4kids so happy for you guys! Lovely scan photos, thank you for sharing


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oh those are gorgeous babies ladies :)....

eeek, can't wait for mine on april fools day :haha:


----------



## babywesson3

Awww i cant wait for mine not til 9th April though i'll be 14 weeks then :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*Mrs Mel*, i really want to stay team yellow... this is baby number 4 and I've never done it before, and this is the last baby, so i want to try it or otherwise i may always wonder what if.

even though I've known the gender of my other kids, I've never been 100% 'prepared'... with my second son he had no name until he was 3 weeks old, so i might aswell of not found out... with my daughter I had her name, and had everything for her... Although when she was born, she was smaller than i thought she would of been so i had to go shopping for smaller clothes... Even though i had bought all nursery bedding etc, i rebought it all in pink and then she didn't even use it till she was 4 months old... So i might aswell of not bothered buying it beforehand... I bought her a moses basket that was white? lol so knowing her gender made no impact on what i bought anyways... and i also found that shopping for things when she was here was so much easier as i knew what would fit her better, and what i actually needed.... Even though she was my 3rd, i had a bigish gap from her to my 2nd, so i was starting all over again.

Im a pretty determined person, so i will more than likely wait till i give birth to find out gender :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

babywesson3 said:


> Awww i cant wait for mine not til 9th April though i'll be 14 weeks then :(

urghhhhh, why do they leave it so late?!... are you getting the NT done?


----------



## tallybee

Babee_Bugs said:


> babywesson3 said:
> 
> 
> Awww i cant wait for mine not til 9th April though i'll be 14 weeks then :(
> 
> urghhhhh, why do they leave it so late?!... are you getting the NT done?Click to expand...

Yeah that's only just in time for NT as long as the dates are right, they told me that 14+1 is the absolute latest x


----------



## babywesson3

Well tbh i expect to be put back a week anyway. And i'm not having the NTjust a standard dating scan was hoping it would be sooner but its on hubbys bday now lol


----------



## tallybee

Aw that'll be a nice bday present for him x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Mrs Mel said:


> Is anyone else undecided about finding out the sex? We didn't with DS, but I'm really not sure this time around! 40 weeks is a long time to wait!

I was unsure, but now I want to know for certain. I think it will help me bond with the pregnancy. Of course, I love the baby, but so far it's been sort of like having a cute little lovable parasite. I'd like to use his/her name and tell my family so they can all go crazy.

Congrats on the scans guys. Those babies are sooooo cute! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

We definitely wasn't to know because naming a kid already seems impossible! Like... How on earth do you even begin to choose? So much pressure! Couldn't do it for each gender.

But we are planning on keeping name and gender a secret from our families until baby is born. :)


----------



## Dark_Star

Scan in 4 hours!


----------



## 3boys

Dark star I'm sure it will be fabulous x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Room for a little one? 

EDD 5th October :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sure it will be great, Dark_Star! Looking forward to your update!

Welcome, Khadijah-x!


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> Scan in 4 hours!

Yay fingers crossed everything's fab!



Khadijah-x said:


> Room for a little one?
> 
> EDD 5th October :hugs:

Welcome aboard!


----------



## cdelmar

Welcome Khadijah and good luck Dark Star! Cute scans! 
As for me we took DNAFirst test yesterday. Nurse said in a week to a week in a half we find out gender!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to finally be able to start shopping for stuff, im dying to!!!


----------



## tallybee

OMG I am so jealous of those finding out gender!! 

I can get a gender scan for £40 at the same place I went for the reassurance scan, but not before 16 weeks. I plan to book it as soon as I've been to the NHS dating scan on Tuesday. SInce my LMP and measurements were a week out from one another I want to see if the measurement agrees with the last one and book gender scan for as early as poss :lol:


----------



## GingerPanda

Any news yet, Dark_Star?


----------



## Rainstorm

Dark Star hope to hear from you soon


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Yes... was just wondering about you... hope all is well :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Not Pregnancy Related... But I've had bit of a health scare... found a pea sized lump in my neck late yesterday, totally fearing the worse that its another aneurysm (I've got one in my brain, that has already ruptured and been dealt with)...

Went and seen doctor today, who put my mind at ease in saying its NOT a aneurysm Phew!!! thats a relief, but it could be something to do with my lymph nodes? sending me for a scan ASAP to check it out :/ as it could be nothing or something serious :cry: needless to say, I'm shitting it (excuse my french lol) x


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope all is well, Babee_Bugs!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Really hope it's nothing to worry about Babee.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you Ladies... i was so upset last night, kept thinking the worse...

Hoping its just an infected lymph node and goes down soon :/ so scary... when i seen the doctor early i was wrapped up in my new little neck friend, that i almost forgot to tell him i was pregnant :haha: other half piped up with it lol Just want the scan now to make sure its not cancerous x


----------



## tallybee

Ahh I hope it's nothing bad Babee xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda I'm gonna join you ladies over here as it's so quiet on the other thread. For the ladies that don't know me. I'm almost 13 weeks pregnant with our 1st child. Had 2 previous miscarriages. I'm so happy and relieved to say that our NT scan went well today. Now booked in for the Harmony test to find out our odds and of course the gender of our little 'twinkles toes'.

Here's a pic. Oh due date still the same 3rd October xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tallybee

Hi Chrissi, welcome to the group! Glad to hear your NT went well, lovely pic! :cloud9:

ALl the best!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hi and welcome Chrissi :)

awwww sooo cute, looks like a little girl to me :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Chrissi! Yeah, our rainbow thread is pretty quiet. Lol


----------



## Chrissi1981

Definitely is ! Ah a girl is what I am feeling too ! Time shall tell. I was looking for the nub but couldn't see anything. Maybe at my next scan on Friday. 

xx


----------



## Dark_Star

The babies! Both were wiggly and happy, I am now measuring 1 week and 3 days more than LMP!
 



Attached Files:







flpvipn.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 3boys

Perfect darkstar x


----------



## Chrissi1981

Dark_Star said:


> The babies! Both were wiggly and happy, I am now measuring 1 week and 3 days more than LMP!

Wow that's ahmazing !! Will you find out the sexes later on ?
xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Great news, Dark_Star! Delighted for you! :cloud9:

We're all going to have a bunch of GORGEOUS babies, if I do say so myself! :winkwink:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh Dark Star there are just too Cute!!! and woohoo for the extra 1 week ahead :haha:

i totally agree Ginger, i haven't seen my baby yet, but i just know its gonna be the cutest thing EVER hehe


----------



## ClaireJ23

Lovely twins pic Dark_Star. Wowee a whole week and a half ahead of LMP is amazing.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh i wish they put me forward, but I've just got one of those feelings that there gonna put me back... even though my dates totally don't add up!

I can't pinpoint my exact ovulation, if i go by when we DTD and when i got my BFP (compared it to my daughters 10DPO test) it would mean i would have implanted like 8 days later and then +10DPO (if thats what i was when i got my BFP) But thats just Bonkers lol so even with that i still feel like ill end up going back over PMSL

ahhhh I've got 6 more days to wait till i find out lol


----------



## Dark_Star

Chrissi1981 said:


> Dark_Star said:
> 
> 
> The babies! Both were wiggly and happy, I am now measuring 1 week and 3 days more than LMP!
> 
> Wow that's ahmazing !! Will you find out the sexes later on ?
> xxClick to expand...

Yes, we will find the sexes out at 20 weeks :)


----------



## startd

I love seeing everyone's scan pictures. Congratulations!

AFM, I have a scan in a few hours and we're going to find out the gender at 20 weeks - like a half way surprise!


----------



## NDH

Who was running the FB group? I'm happy to be added. My FB nae is Natalie Holden with a picture of my family - I'm wearing a fuschia wrap.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Babee_Bugs said:


> Oh i wish they put me forward, but I've just got one of those feelings that there gonna put me back... even though my dates totally don't add up!
> 
> I can't pinpoint my exact ovulation, if i go by when we DTD and when i got my BFP (compared it to my daughters 10DPO test) it would mean i would have implanted like 8 days later and then +10DPO (if thats what i was when i got my BFP) But thats just Bonkers lol so even with that i still feel like ill end up going back over PMSL
> 
> ahhhh I've got 6 more days to wait till i find out lol

Haha I know the feeling - if I go by my scan dates then I got my BFP 4 days after ovulating.....I know exactly when we conceived as hubby and I only DTD once that month as we were in process of moving towns - I was in one and he was in the other!


----------



## DiabeticMommy

Can I join in too? Our due date (for now) is 18th Oct.

Seeing everyone's scans makes me so impatient for mine. I have to wait another week, but I can guarantee that it'll fly by too quickly when it does arrive, in fact scrap that, I'm ready for a cuddle, but have to wait another 27 weeks for that (we'll be in labour by 38 weeks or it's a CS) They just look so cute, all cuddled up! 

Congratulations to Dark_Star and all the other mummies with beanie photos!


----------



## tallybee

Hello! Dark_star beautiful scan! !!

Startd good luck with scan xx

Babee_Bugs it's so annoying wondering if dates will be changed. Only 5 days for me till the " magic" scan!!

Diabeticmommy welcome xx


----------



## babywesson3

NDH said:


> Who was running the FB group? I'm happy to be added. My FB nae is Natalie Holden with a picture of my family - I'm wearing a fuschia wrap.

Add me on FB and i'll add you to group :) https://www.facebook.com/helen.wesson.58


----------



## NDH

Couldn't friend you but there's a message from me in others.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thankfully I've got 5 days to wait also tallybee... I just want to know already, I'm hoping there give me an early date though as my oldests is the 1st October, (c-section will be a week or 2 beforehand) so I won't have baby on his birthday, would be fab to have a September baby as my middle son was born in august lol, so I'd have one in august, September and October lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

CrazyMumma said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Oh i wish they put me forward, but I've just got one of those feelings that there gonna put me back... even though my dates totally don't add up!
> 
> I can't pinpoint my exact ovulation, if i go by when we DTD and when i got my BFP (compared it to my daughters 10DPO test) it would mean i would have implanted like 8 days later and then +10DPO (if thats what i was when i got my BFP) But thats just Bonkers lol so even with that i still feel like ill end up going back over PMSL
> 
> ahhhh I've got 6 more days to wait till i find out lol
> 
> Haha I know the feeling - if I go by my scan dates then I got my BFP 4 days after ovulating.....I know exactly when we conceived as hubby and I only DTD once that month as we were in process of moving towns - I was in one and he was in the other!Click to expand...

Scan dates though can be totally out!. There measuring the baby by millimetres, and if there measure it wrong then it can muck up your dates. I got about 5 different dates for my son, as I ended up with more scans for his growth and he was still bloody 8 days late lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Great scan Dark_Star! They are so snug in there.

Startd - I hope your scan went/goes well (I can't keep up with the time change!)

Welcome Diabetic!

My scan was accurate... It actually moved me to when I ovulated which was 2-3 days after my LMP said I would (on average).

You can add me to the group on FB... my email is [email protected].

Soooo I think I changed my mind about the 3D scan... yes, it's creepy, but it's so cute. It depends on the cost, but I think we'll do it. I saw this yesterday, and now I'm sort of sold, I want to see what the baby is doing in there. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVB0qTiq5jU


----------



## tallybee

babywesson3 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Who was running the FB group? I'm happy to be added. My FB nae is Natalie Holden with a picture of my family - I'm wearing a fuschia wrap.
> 
> Add me on FB and i'll add you to group :) https://www.facebook.com/helen.wesson.58Click to expand...

It won't let me add you but I've messaged you hun :thumbup:



Babee_Bugs said:


> Thankfully I've got 5 days to wait also tallybee... I just want to know already, I'm hoping there give me an early date though as my oldests is the 1st October, (c-section will be a week or 2 beforehand) so I won't have baby on his birthday, would be fab to have a September baby as my middle son was born in august lol, so I'd have one in august, September and October lol

Aww that would be cool having one in each month xx this one will be totally the opposite end of the year to my older 2, they are April and May x



Babee_Bugs said:


> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Oh i wish they put me forward, but I've just got one of those feelings that there gonna put me back... even though my dates totally don't add up!
> 
> I can't pinpoint my exact ovulation, if i go by when we DTD and when i got my BFP (compared it to my daughters 10DPO test) it would mean i would have implanted like 8 days later and then +10DPO (if thats what i was when i got my BFP) But thats just Bonkers lol so even with that i still feel like ill end up going back over PMSL
> 
> ahhhh I've got 6 more days to wait till i find out lol
> 
> Haha I know the feeling - if I go by my scan dates then I got my BFP 4 days after ovulating.....I know exactly when we conceived as hubby and I only DTD once that month as we were in process of moving towns - I was in one and he was in the other!Click to expand...
> 
> Scan dates though can be totally out!. There measuring the baby by millimetres, and if there measure it wrong then it can muck up your dates. I got about 5 different dates for my son, as I ended up with more scans for his growth and he was still bloody 8 days late lolClick to expand...

Omg this is what bugs me about dating! Both my older kids were born 4 days before their EDDs. Nobody believed me that I was in labour the first time :lol: I have a suspicion that I ovulate early in my cycles, based on those pregnancies, plus the fact that I measured a week ahead of LMP date with this one at the last scan (9+1 by lmp, 10+1 measurement) AND had such an early BFP.

I am counting down the HOURS until Tuesday's scan!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Star

The average for twin delivery is 35 weeks, and the often don't let them be carried past 38 weeks. So bumping my due date up is good, it does put me closer to delivery or at least means the babies are more advanced for their gestational age which is good. I know if will probably change.

Bumping me up 10 days is sort of odd, since I ovulated on day 10 of my cycle... based on that I would have conceived during my period. I don't dtd at that time.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Dark star. Some pregnant ladies carry twins till 40 weeks ! But 38 would be perfect. I can only imagine how exhausting it will be !!

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Dark_Star

My doctor said in Canada they don't allow twins to carry past 38 weeks due to the spike in inter uterine death, I would be happy to make it to 38 though!


----------



## apreslaube

Dark star - I'm really happy for your great scan. Congratulations!


----------



## Dark_Star

Thank you so much everyone, I'm thrilled. 

Here's another picture that shows how the are positioned relative to each other. They are head to head but in an L shape right now.
 



Attached Files:







MmBOUG1.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> Thank you so much everyone, I'm thrilled.
> 
> Here's another picture that shows how the are positioned relative to each other. They are head to head but in an L shape right now.

:cloud9:


----------



## GingerPanda

I have an early gender scan scheduled for 16 weeks exactly! It's on April 18th. I made a ticker. I'm so excited!


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> I have an early gender scan scheduled for 16 weeks exactly! It's on April 18th. I made a ticker. I'm so excited!

:happydance: I can't wait for that!!!!!


----------



## babywesson3

I'm going to have one at 16 weeks :) cant wait even tho i am extremely confident its going to be a boy lol


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't wait either! I'm so excited! I can't believe it's finally my turn! :cry::cloud9:


----------



## tallybee

I will have one at 16 weeks too, need my dates confirmed first!

I have a :pink: feeling but there's a good chance I'll be totally wrong :rofl:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

tallybee said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I have an early gender scan scheduled for 16 weeks exactly! It's on April 18th. I made a ticker. I'm so excited!
> 
> :happydance: I can't wait for that!!!!!Click to expand...

Yay! How exciting. That's the same week as mine. I think in about a month or so most of us who aren't team yellow will know!

I'm actually waiting to announce my pregnancy to people besides close friends and family until after this scan, so I wish it would hurry up!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yay for gender finding out I cannot stinking wait !!


----------



## cdelmar

Baby wesson extremely confident, how so?

Dark star, are your babies fraternal or identical, or is that something determined afterwards?

Cant wait for our gender reveals!!!


----------



## Dark_Star

cdelmar said:


> Baby wesson extremely confident, how so?
> 
> Dark star, are your babies fraternal or identical, or is that something determined afterwards?
> 
> Cant wait for our gender reveals!!!

They look fraternal as they are in 2 sacs, but if they are the same gender there is a 30% chance they are identical. if the egg splits within the first 3 days of fertilization before implantation, identicals can form 2 sacs. In that case it would be a DNA test after they were born.


----------



## babywesson3

Just feel like it and i have 2 boys already. And in my family it seems to go in generations so my generation my nan has 10 grandchildren were all girls bar 1, my nan and her sister had all boys and 1 girl between them, above that was 2 girls and one boy. So me my sisters and cousins are due a round of boys lol. I would love a girl but i just dont think its going to happen. Will be another little blue one which i am fine with hes going to be my last lil bubs and i am going to cherish him and baby him for as long as possible :)


----------



## CrazyMumma

With DD everyone on my Dad's side were telling me she was a boy. My cousin had done a big book on our families heritage - and for as far back as he could trace there had never been a first born daughter to anyone from our lineage....until DD! Was a big shock for everyone!


----------



## Dark_Star

Twin A is a thumb sucker :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







iYT5Mqt.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nmpjcp2015

In my family, girls reign. Both my grandmas had 6 girls and 1 boy. My mom had 3 girls, my older sister has 3 girls, my younger sister has a girl, and I have a SD... 

I ache for a boy, but I'm sure it'll be another little miss. She'll be adorable though, and a princess for sure. My SD is 11 and she's wanting a boy because she doesn't want to lose her only child princess spot, haha.

The only thing I can think of is that my DH is one of 2 boys and his brother has a son, but idk. We shall see.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dark_Star said:


> Twin A is a thumb sucker :cloud9:

awwwww. that's adorable. :baby: dark_start I think it's :oneofeach:

haha we should take a poll and see who is right.


----------



## pink_bow

Dark_star what a lovely scan pic of two perfect babies! 

Serenjay hasn't been on for a while, hope she's OK


----------



## startd

Dark_star that's really cute!

I had a scan yesterday and it was such a relief to see that everything is going well. It was amazing how active the baby was!


----------



## GingerPanda

So cute! I think they're boy/girl too! Twin A is boy, twin B is girl.


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm going to make a collage of pictures of each of them and put it up later or tomorrow if you want to gender guess, I got my CD with pictures on it now. 

Good news is that my NT measurements seem to be 1.4-1.7, bad news is that my SCH is visibly back - if I am reading this sonogram picture correctly :(
 



Attached Files:







sch.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh no... I really hope it's something else, and not the SCH!


----------



## Dark_Star

It *might* be the triplet sac, but I am pretty sure that's where one SCH was last time.


----------



## NDH

tallybee said:


> babywesson3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Who was running the FB group? I'm happy to be added. My FB nae is Natalie Holden with a picture of my family - I'm wearing a fuschia wrap.
> 
> Add me on FB and i'll add you to group :) https://www.facebook.com/helen.wesson.58Click to expand...
> 
> It won't let me add you but I've messaged you hun :thumbup:Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/natalie.holden.31 Here's me


----------



## Dark_Star

Okay, I've put up 2 collages, 4 pictures of each baby if any of you would like to guess :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...7-guess-genders-my-fraternal-twins-12w5d.html


----------



## MamaRed

Had my first appointment on the 3/23 and everything looked great! Ultrasound of little one with strong heartbeat of 171. My labs are back (minus the panorama) and everything is normal.

Today I started to bleed, bright red but no clots. It was not just spotting but not as heavy as a period. Called my obgyn and they had me come in for an ultrasound and everything looks great with baby. They have no idea why I was bleeding and told me that if it gets any heavier than to call. I am just thankful baby was there moving and heart rate was great.


----------



## apreslaube

Tomorrow is our second appt. I'm 13 weeks. We should hear the heartbeat, but no scan :( 

I am going to ask about this constipation. It's so horrible! I took a laxative (on the safe meds list) last night (it's night here) and I still haven't had a go! I haven't been counting properly though I should but I know it's been at least 5 days since a real go. I went a little last night but it was so hard I bled a ton. Hurt so bad :( i don't know what to do


----------



## CrazyMumma

apreslaube said:



> Tomorrow is our second appt. I'm 13 weeks. We should hear the heartbeat, but no scan :(
> 
> I am going to ask about this constipation. It's so horrible! I took a laxative (on the safe meds list) last night (it's night here) and I still haven't had a go! I haven't been counting properly though I should but I know it's been at least 5 days since a real go. I went a little last night but it was so hard I bled a ton. Hurt so bad :( i don't know what to do

Sounds like you might have anal fissures? They are tiny little cuts inside you that bleed like that - to put it bluntly its like shitting broken glass! BEst thing to do is drink a heap of water and use suppositories to soften/get things moving


----------



## babywesson3

Just added you as a friend hun once you accept can add you to group :)


----------



## tallybee

Morning everyone xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

GingerPanda said:


> I can't wait either! I'm so excited! I can't believe it's finally my turn! :cry::cloud9:

Naww :hugs: Any guesses ?!


----------



## tallybee

Hi rhi <3 how are you? Xxx :kiss:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tallybee said:


> Hi rhi <3 how are you? Xxx :kiss:

Heyy I'm good thanks, I'm feeling really good now :thumbup: 
I think the weather being so lovely has put me in a right jolly mood haha


How are you ?! :flower:


----------



## Babylove100

Hi ladies, just a quick update, I had my follow up scan today. Sadly baby's heart had stopped beating at 6 weeks :-( crl was measuring 7mm. Very sad but am staying positive that I'll have my rainbow very soon.

I hope you all have very happy and healthy pregnancies.xx :hugs:

Ps could you take me off the front page pls.


----------



## NDH

Sorry Babylove :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Babylove100 said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick update, I had my follow up scan today. Sadly baby's heart had stopped beating at 6 weeks :-( crl was measuring 7mm. Very sad but am staying positive that I'll have my rainbow very soon.
> 
> I hope you all have very happy and healthy pregnancies.xx :hugs:
> 
> Ps could you take me off the front page pls.



:hugs: Fingers crossed for rainbow babies soon. Very very sorry x


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, Babylove! I hope you get your rainbow ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry babylove, I hope you have a quick recovery. And I really hope you get your rainbow very, very soon x


----------



## MamaRed

Ohh, I am so sorry babylove. Hope you feel better soon. Fingers crossed you'll get your rainbow baby soon! :flower:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oh no baby love :( so sorry hunnie x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Sorry babylove - I hope you get your sticky bean soon!

Hi Rhi!


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Hi rhi <3 how are you? Xxx :kiss:
> 
> Heyy I'm good thanks, I'm feeling really good now :thumbup:
> I think the weather being so lovely has put me in a right jolly mood haha
> 
> 
> How are you ?! :flower:Click to expand...

Good thanks! The weather's lovely here too, I need to get off my bum and go out :haha:



Babylove100 said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick update, I had my follow up scan today. Sadly baby's heart had stopped beating at 6 weeks :-( crl was measuring 7mm. Very sad but am staying positive that I'll have my rainbow very soon.
> 
> I hope you all have very happy and healthy pregnancies.xx :hugs:
> 
> Ps could you take me off the front page pls.


:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry hun xxxxx


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so sorry for your loss babylove. I have had a MMC too, I know how terrible it is.


----------



## Dark_Star

It's peach day for me... only one week left in first tri!

My due date started at Oct 16, it's been moved to the 12th, then 8th, now 2nd. I think I'm growing superheroes in there.


----------



## apreslaube

Had the appointment. They found the heartbeat way way down and to the left. 150! Honestly was the best sound I've ever heard!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, apreslaube! It is a beautiful sound!

Dark Star, seriously! At this rate, they'll come out talking! :haha:


----------



## Dark_Star

Congrats Apres! I listen to mine every morning, it's so comforting.


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> It's peach day for me... only one week left in first tri!
> 
> My due date started at Oct 16, it's been moved to the 12th, then 8th, now 2nd. I think I'm growing superheroes in there.

Lol! It will be so good to move out of first tri!!



apreslaube said:


> Had the appointment. They found the heartbeat way way down and to the left. 150! Honestly was the best sound I've ever heard!

:cloud9: aww that's fab! xx



GingerPanda said:


> Congrats, apreslaube! It is a beautiful sound!
> 
> Dark Star, seriously! At this rate, they'll come out talking! :haha:

:rofl:

AFM - my itching seems to be subsiding. Thank goodness. Still not gone completely but a bit less constant!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

apreslaube said:


> Had the appointment. They found the heartbeat way way down and to the left. 150! Honestly was the best sound I've ever heard!

Yayyyy... its a beautiful sound!

im so glad i bought my doppler, its been the best £30 I've spent in a long while, so reassuring :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

5 more days until my very 1st scan!!! :thumbup: HURRY UP!

My friend guessed the other day, she looked at me and rubbed my belly and went "are you???" with a happy smile (she knows we were trying and how much we wanted another)... and i was like "No, i need to go on a diet, been eating too much crap!" :blush: and I've had to avoid going to her house on a night as she's an alcohol pusher! lol 

I felt so awful lying to her, but me and OH promised we wouldn't tell anyone until my 1st Scan when we knew everything was ok....

Ive even avoided my MIL as she can spot that any of her DIL's are Pregnant before there even know... so thats been hard, but I've had to come up with some pretty crap excuses :haha:

anyone else dying to tell people???


----------



## CrazyMumma

Babee_Bugs said:


> anyone else dying to tell people???

Haha we have had 4 scans so far - we told immediate family after the 8week scan where we saw the little blob and heart beat haha and told a few others since having the 12 week one. We are waiting to announce until after we have my step daughter here for the holidays - we want to tell her in person first and she lives in a different town


----------



## GingerPanda

We're telling MIL tomorrow, and I'm going down to Nashville to tell the rest of my family next week. Excited! My parents already know (and one of my grandmas is a psychic who dreamed about it and knew exactly how far along I was lol). I'm most excited about telling one of my cousins. She is going to FLIP!


----------



## Dark_Star

Is anyone feeling movement yet? I think I *might* be but I'm not sure.


----------



## tallybee

We told everyone after seeing the perfect little thing on the scan nearly 3 weeks ago xx


----------



## apreslaube

Everyone knows except some people at work. Though it's super obvious and I'm not hiding the bump. Lol i wear my one coat and I can only comfortably button the top button so the bump is out in all it's glory :haha: one person just found out and she was so excited. She was all I was wondering but i didn't want to say anything in case you weren't. Lol.


----------



## Dark_Star

I told everyone on Wednesday after my scan :cloud9:


----------



## GingerPanda

No movement here!


----------



## apreslaube

Gingerpanda. At my appt today i told the doctor about the thyroid. He was super nice and immediately put an order in


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh good! I'm glad they're taking you seriously!

The farthest I ever made it without thyroid meds was 8w1d.


----------



## CrazyMumma

*DarkStar* no movement yet here - it wouldn't surprise me if you were feeling them early with twins. I won't be feeling mine much as my placenta is at the front


----------



## tallybee

I'm at 13 weeks - peach! :cloud9:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ladies I have a close up pic of baby. Do you think it's a girl or a boy. I still think girl. Heart rate was 160bpm yesterday. 

Try the skull theory I'm useless lol ...

Hope you are all well.

Dark star you are probably feeling movement they say with twins it's earlier :happydance:

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pink_bow

I've spoken to serenjay and she is doing well. She says she is happy everyone is well and all the scans are perfect! She had another scan and baby is perfect. Her due date is now 28th September x


----------



## tallybee

Chrissi1981 said:


> Ladies I have a close up pic of baby. Do you think it's a girl or a boy. I still think girl. Heart rate was 160bpm yesterday.
> 
> Try the skull theory I'm useless lol ...
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Dark star you are probably feeling movement they say with twins it's earlier :happydance:
> 
> Xx

Aww beautiful! I'm no good at gender guessing sorry x



pink_bow said:


> I've spoken to serenjay and she is doing well. She says she is happy everyone is well and all the scans are perfect! She had another scan and baby is perfect. Her due date is now 28th September x

That's good xx will u send on our regards xx


----------



## NDH

Freaking out here over a stark negative frer today (and another stark negative with diluted pee).
I've not had a scan yet (was waiting til 12 weeks) but I'm going in first thing Monday morning.

Stark negative makes zero sense though...
I've not had any bloodwork, but 3+ on a digi 4 weeks ago implies hcg was above 2000, and hcg shouldn't be zero with anything still retained...


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh honey ... Definitely go in on Monday ... You need to know what's going on. But even if it's not what you want plz know that it'll happen soon. I was told to wait three cycles if waited two as my intuition was telling to go for it. I have hopefully a rainbow now after two losses in a row. I waited only one cycle before those. I want to hug you ... If it isn't great. Get your minerals tested. I did and found out I was severely deficient in magnesium which means I have to transdermally apply magnesium oil twice a day and now everything is good. Oh I don't know what to say.

Xxxx


----------



## Charmed86

Have you heard of the hook effect? I wonder if that's happened to you? FX everything is ok xx

Thank you for all your kind words, I had a private scan this week, just to make sure our surviving baby is ok :) He is, and he was dancing around! I think even the sonographer was shocked to see such an active little one. Hehe. Must have been the ribena I drank beforehand. 

Has anyone got a hunch on what they're having, gender-wise? I have such a feeling that we're having a boy! I did some of those gender tests for fun & both came up boy too. Hehe.

I had a dream the other night that I was pregnant with my second! And baby was 3y/o already! My dreams have been crazy! I'm sleeping terribly atm. And the MS isn't helping either, I'm shattered. It'll all be totally worth it though! :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

NDH - could be the Hook-Effect chick... Basically pregnancy tests are only designed to pick up pregnancy with lowish amount of HCG, once your HCG hits a high (12weeks i believe is the highest it goes, then it starts to normalise/comes down) Its then too high for a pregnancy test to pick it up as its not designed too :)

Google it, its a well known thing, i dare say there is some post on BNB about it x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Charmed - I'm pretty certain its a Girl!!! :haha: I'm so emotional (I'm NEVER an emotional person), i have spots, my hair is MEH, my skin is MEH, I've felt ill, 24/7 nausea for weeks and generally feel and look pretty awful haha

with my boys, i felt FAB!!! :)

Dark-star - i felt the early popping sensation early on... and the last couple of days I've felt more movement :) eekk its the best part :)


----------



## tallybee

I'm getting girl feelings but who knows lol xx I'll post another scan pic on Tuesday then will have gender scan at 16 weeks x


----------



## Dark_Star

NDH said:


> Freaking out here over a stark negative frer today (and another stark negative with diluted pee).
> I've not had a scan yet (was waiting til 12 weeks) but I'm going in first thing Monday morning.
> 
> Stark negative makes zero sense though...
> I've not had any bloodwork, but 3+ on a digi 4 weeks ago implies hcg was above 2000, and hcg shouldn't be zero with anything still retained...

How much did you dilute it by?
In 3 weeks your HCG may have gone up to as high as 200,000 at the top end, making it 100X more concentrated with HCG than your last test. I don't want you to waste more money on tests, but if you have some on hand you may want to try diluting the urine by 50 times to start, 1mL urine to 49mL of water, and go from there.


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm not sure on genders. I have not been sick a single time this pregnancy, but my mother has 3 girls and she was never sick with us. 

According to the guesses on the gender forums, twin A might have a boy nub. My mom says 2 girls, my sisters say one of each.


----------



## GingerPanda

NDH, I hope all is fine, and the hook-effect is just getting you!



We told MIL at lunch today. She had sent me a check for my birthday, and I thanked her again for it. I told her Id used the money to get some family portraits done, and that I'd burned some of my favorites onto a CD for her. I then gave her a CD with the video and some of the ultrasound pics on it, and on it I had written "Baby Stephenson, Due 10/3/15!"

At first, she just glanced at it and was like "Awwww, thank you! That's so sweet!" I laughed and was like "You didn't read it, did you?" And she gave me this look that said "No way." Then she read it and started crying and dancing in her seat. :haha:

She said she knew as soon as she saw me, but didn't want to say anything for fear of being wrong. She was also adamant that it's a boy, and referred to Hatchling as "he/him" the whole lunch. :cloud9:


----------



## ClaireJ23

That´s lovely GingerPanda, I´m glad that she is so happy for you. 

Ours is definitely a boy, not only do we have the Harmony result but we went back for the second scan today and they got various shots of his boy bits including this one.

They changed our dates to 13+1, so due date is now 2nd October.
 



Attached Files:







james2.jpeg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, that's great! Congrats!


Ladies, do you think the easiest way to sound off on genders would be for me to make a poll where I can see who voted for what? It would only be for those who are CONFIRMED blue, pink, or yellow. And people could just vote when they find out the gender, and I'll periodically look at it and update next to people's names on the front page.

Does that work for everyone?


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm fine with whatever is easiest for you :)

I do think it should be based on input from the user as you suggested, we should only mark confirmed yellows so we can keep track of who's MIA instead of making everyone yellow.


----------



## GingerPanda

I was only going to go based off user input. If someone doesn't vote, they will just not have anything next to their name. :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## GingerPanda

Done!

If any of our twin ladies are boy/girl, I will just manually put your storks by your name. It will only let you vote once. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ClaireJ23 said:


> That´s lovely GingerPanda, I´m glad that she is so happy for you.
> 
> Ours is definitely a boy, not only do we have the Harmony result but we went back for the second scan today and they got various shots of his boy bits including this one.
> 
> They changed our dates to 13+1, so due date is now 2nd October.

Thats deffo all BOY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG, my mum has took all 3 kiddiwinks for the night!!!, i can't remember the last time we had a night off...

Were both sat in the house, just looking at each-other thinking now what do we do??? :haha: were not use to it, we never go past the front door when 7pm comes round lol


----------



## NDH

Thanks for the words of hope ladies. :) I did think of the hook effect but I didn't dilute it nearly enough according to Dark Star (1:3 at best) so we'll see what Monday brings as I don't have any more ICs and can't afford to buy new tests to test that theory. Hopefully I manage to get an answer on Monday if I can get a same day scan. There is a walk in clinic that also has a walk in radiology attached so I could possibly get a scan on Monday as well.


----------



## tallybee

Fx for good news for you NDH xx

Gp that poll is perfect xx

Babee_Bugs what did you do with the night off??

xx


----------



## CrazyMumma

*NDH* hugs! fingers crossed for you

I took Miss 4 to a birthday party today - had to leave an hr and a half early because I was too sore. Mummy of the year! not...

Then I came home and promptly fell asleep for 3 hrs

Previously I was a fairly active person, always going out and doing things with Miss 4 so this SUCKS


----------



## tallybee

CrazyMumma said:


> *NDH* hugs! fingers crossed for you
> 
> I took Miss 4 to a birthday party today - had to leave an hr and a half early because I was too sore. Mummy of the year! not...
> 
> Then I came home and promptly fell asleep for 3 hrs
> 
> Previously I was a fairly active person, always going out and doing things with Miss 4 so this SUCKS

Aw bless u hun, she at least got to attend the party though even if not for the full time xx


----------



## NDH

Well tomorrow I will know whether or not I get to stay in this group. My stomach is tied up in knots. I have a blood draw at 8:30am (in a little under 9 hours) and will get my scan appointment scheduled atvtge same time, probably for afternoon. I will have my blood results before my scan. Praying for crazy high hcg and the hook effect rather than a negative result. Tomorrow is the exact same gestation age I found out I lost bug, and there have been other weird timeline things with this pregnancy echoing that one. I can't go through it again.


----------



## pink_bow

Fingers crossed NDH :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

NDH said:


> Well tomorrow I will know whether or not I get to stay in this group. My stomach is tied up in knots. I have a blood draw at 8:30am (in a little under 9 hours) and will get my scan appointment scheduled atvtge same time, probably for afternoon. I will have my blood results before my scan. Praying for crazy high hcg and the hook effect rather than a negative result. Tomorrow is the exact same gestation age I found out I lost bug, and there have been other weird timeline things with this pregnancy echoing that one. I can't go through it again.

:hugs: everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## 3boys

NDH said:


> Well tomorrow I will know whether or not I get to stay in this group. My stomach is tied up in knots. I have a blood draw at 8:30am (in a little under 9 hours) and will get my scan appointment scheduled atvtge same time, probably for afternoon. I will have my blood results before my scan. Praying for crazy high hcg and the hook effect rather than a negative result. Tomorrow is the exact same gestation age I found out I lost bug, and there have been other weird timeline things with this pregnancy echoing that one. I can't go through it again.

I hope you don't have to go through it. But if you do I know you can I've known you for over 4 years now and you are a remarkably strong woman. You've been through so many things that I would of ran scared from. X


----------



## Hope87

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been away. After my last scare, I decided to stay away from forums and the internet for a little bit. I had my first prenatal appointment this past week and all my test results were good. I was also referred to the prenatal department of the children's hospital, for a second opinion the ultrasounds we had at the ER. The radiologist and nurse said the baby and placenta looked beautiful and there should be no problems. Phew! They also confirmed the heartbeat, so our little joy is doing great. I'm finally giving myself permission to be excited! Next ultrasound is at 20 weeks. Can't wait to find out if we're having a boy or girl. :D


----------



## ClaireJ23

Glad to hear that you had the reassurance that you needed Hope87.


----------



## pink_bow

Welcome bm11 :) 

Tomorrow I have my NHS scan, I'm excited!


----------



## tallybee

Hope87 said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been away. After my last scare, I decided to stay away from forums and the internet for a little bit. I had my first prenatal appointment this past week and all my test results were good. I was also referred to the prenatal department of the children's hospital, for a second opinion the ultrasounds we had at the ER. The radiologist and nurse said the baby and placenta looked beautiful and there should be no problems. Phew! They also confirmed the heartbeat, so our little joy is doing great. I'm finally giving myself permission to be excited! Next ultrasound is at 20 weeks. Can't wait to find out if we're having a boy or girl. :D

That's great news :) glad to hear this update xxxx



bm11 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? New member, my due date is Oct 3rd :) It's my second baby.

Hi, welcome! You're due the same day as me!



pink_bow said:


> Welcome bm11 :)
> 
> Tomorrow I have my NHS scan, I'm excited!

Yay excitement!!!!! All the best tomorrow. Mine is Tues so not far behind! :happydance:


----------



## Dark_Star

I've finished baby blanket #1 :)
 



Attached Files:







10670239_10153778360597814_8511265595100442602_n.jpg
File size: 78.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dark_Star

Yes, I knitted it.


----------



## pink_bow

tallybee said:


> Hope87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been away. After my last scare, I decided to stay away from forums and the internet for a little bit. I had my first prenatal appointment this past week and all my test results were good. I was also referred to the prenatal department of the children's hospital, for a second opinion the ultrasounds we had at the ER. The radiologist and nurse said the baby and placenta looked beautiful and there should be no problems. Phew! They also confirmed the heartbeat, so our little joy is doing great. I'm finally giving myself permission to be excited! Next ultrasound is at 20 weeks. Can't wait to find out if we're having a boy or girl. :D
> 
> That's great news :) glad to hear this update xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> bm11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join? New member, my due date is Oct 3rd :) It's my second baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, welcome! You're due the same day as me!
> 
> 
> 
> pink_bow said:
> 
> 
> Welcome bm11 :)
> 
> Tomorrow I have my NHS scan, I'm excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay excitement!!!!! All the best tomorrow. Mine is Tues so not far behind! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! Will hopefully update tomorrow night and hassle everyone to guess the gender again! Hope yours goes well on Tuesday :)


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> I've finished baby blanket #1 :)

Aw that's lovely! Do you mind me asking what pattern you used? xx



pink_bow said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been away. After my last scare, I decided to stay away from forums and the internet for a little bit. I had my first prenatal appointment this past week and all my test results were good. I was also referred to the prenatal department of the children's hospital, for a second opinion the ultrasounds we had at the ER. The radiologist and nurse said the baby and placenta looked beautiful and there should be no problems. Phew! They also confirmed the heartbeat, so our little joy is doing great. I'm finally giving myself permission to be excited! Next ultrasound is at 20 weeks. Can't wait to find out if we're having a boy or girl. :D
> 
> That's great news :) glad to hear this update xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> bm11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join? New member, my due date is Oct 3rd :) It's my second baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, welcome! You're due the same day as me!
> 
> 
> 
> pink_bow said:
> 
> 
> Welcome bm11 :)
> 
> Tomorrow I have my NHS scan, I'm excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay excitement!!!!! All the best tomorrow. Mine is Tues so not far behind! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Will hopefully update tomorrow night and hassle everyone to guess the gender again! Hope yours goes well on Tuesday :)Click to expand...

Thanks! Looking forward to update x


----------



## Dark_Star

Tallybee, here is the pattern:

https://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.ca/2007/02/feather-and-fan-rainbow-baby-blanket.html

I used Bernat Lil'Tots acrylic yarn.


----------



## CrazyMumma

I am an idiot

A total complete frigging idiot

I've been working on the wrong assignment for the last three weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Only clicked today - and I have 2 days to pull a 3000 word essay out of no where for a subject I hadn't even started on. 

:dohh:


----------



## NDH

Oh no!

I'm on pins and needles here waiting for the call about my blood results. Couldn't get a scan today but I have one at 10:30 tomorrow. Hopefully bloods don't give any indication that the scan will be bad news.


----------



## Dark_Star

Fingers crossed for you NDH, I can't wait to hear an update.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Fingers crossed NDH! :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> Tallybee, here is the pattern:
> 
> https://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.ca/2007/02/feather-and-fan-rainbow-baby-blanket.html
> 
> I used Bernat Lil'Tots acrylic yarn.

Thanks that's brilliant xx



CrazyMumma said:


> I am an idiot
> 
> A total complete frigging idiot
> 
> I've been working on the wrong assignment for the last three weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Only clicked today - and I have 2 days to pull a 3000 word essay out of no where for a subject I hadn't even started on.
> 
> :dohh:

Omg noo! That's my sort of nightmare xx I hope you get it sorted. Xx



NDH said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I'm on pins and needles here waiting for the call about my blood results. Couldn't get a scan today but I have one at 10:30 tomorrow. Hopefully bloods don't give any indication that the scan will be bad news.

Xxx fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## NDH

Blood test was negative :cry: Hoping for some answers from the ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

NDH said:


> Blood test was negative :cry: Hoping for some answers from the ultrasound tomorrow.

oh no :( I'm really sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry NDH, I hope you get some answers tomorrow x


----------



## tallybee

NDH I am so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## cheree89

hugs NDH...I'm feeling so sad for you :-(


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, bm11! We are due date buddies, too!


NDH, I'm so sorry to hear this, honey! Sending you massive hugs. My first two pregnancies were two losses in a row. It feels so hopeless and cruel. Feel free to PM me if you need to vent. I hope you heal quickly, and I hope the third time's the charm for you. I also had some limited RMC testing done, if you have questions about that. Just keep in mind that the ladies who don't get their rainbows are almost always the ladies who stop trying. :hugs:

Would you like to be added to our angel list? :(


----------



## bm11

NDH said:


> Blood test was negative :cry: Hoping for some answers from the ultrasound tomorrow.

I am so so sorry. Sending so many hugs :hugs:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

So sorry NDH.. hugs


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so sorry NDH.


----------



## Chrissi1981

NDH said:


> Blood test was negative :cry: Hoping for some answers from the ultrasound tomorrow.

I am so sorry hun :hugs: I'd honestly go see a naturopath and check everything out. These guys are amazing. Also it seems to be like you have good cycles like I... it could be something as little as what I had issues with (magnesium deficiency). Or even low progesterone. Definitely get your progesterone levels checked out as I noticed that you had a loss in the November and the December and possibly again when you conceived not long after early on. I cannot understand why you would then go on to have a positive pregnancy later on again. I did have a positive 3 weeks after my 1st MC i presume it was left over HCG. 

Did you bleed at all in January or February I cannot remember ? Maybe you had two chemicals. If this is a possibility then if it was me I'd defo get the hormones checked out.

I am using some natural progesterone cream from the states Emerita Progest. But i don't actually have issues with my progesterone levels. 

I am sorry I cannot be of much help. I do however recommend that you give Agnus castus and ashwaganda a go to help rebalance your hormones before attempting to fall pregnant again. As well as drinking dandelion root to cleanse your liver and red raspberry tea to increase the blood flow to the uterus.

I did all of this after my 2nd mc. I presume you know about herbs anyway as you prefer the natural route like myself.

I wish you the best of luck honey.

Love Chrissi xx


----------



## Charmed86

I am so sorry NDH, I hope tomorrow's appointment isn't too awful for you. Sending lots of hugs. Please take care xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG NDH, im so sorry hunnie... I totally didn't expect that at all :hugs:

Im so baffled by the negative blood test? did you bleed at all during this pregnancy?

Could it been residual HCG left over from your previous MC? 

When i MC at 13weeks and had a D&C it took 5 weeks to go back to NEG and when i MC at 8weeks and did it naturally it took 6weeks to go back down to NEG

:hugs:


----------



## KrazyMomma

12 weeks completed ! Morning sickness still full on :(


----------



## Charmed86

Congrats KrazyMomma! Sorry to hear about your MS though. I thought I'd managed to make it past the MS, but then it reappeared this afternoon. Whoops!


----------



## xCherylx

Feeling the same! I thought the morning sickness was gone this morning but by lunch it was back and plus I was totally emotional at dinner and cried because I didn't want the dinner my OH had cooked because it was making me feel sick! :(


----------



## bm11

KrazyMomma - Happy 12 weeks! My MS is really bad atm too :( I had it all the way through last time so I'm hoping this time is different and it calms down!


----------



## cheree89

haha...I just went to peruse the first trimester forum and realized I am really in the second trimester now. Well that is something to be happy about! I have a checkup tomorrow. Going to talk to the doctor about starting my P17 shots and cervical check ultrasounds. They should be starting at 16 weeks for me.


----------



## Dark_Star

Somehow I completely skipped morning sickness even with 2 babies in me! 

Hope you ladies are feeling better soon, the 2nd tri magic should take effect in the next couple weeks :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

I hope everyones ms goes soon! Shoot, I've been working on the assumption that 2nd tri starts at 14 weeks!

Scan in 2.5 hours! :happydance:


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck Tally! 

We had our scan yesterday. Baby was perfect and measuring exactly. I'm 100% sure it's a boy!
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-30 17.57.43.jpg
File size: 108.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tallybee

Beautiful scan pic pink bow :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Great pic pink bow, I vote boy!

Good luck to everyone having a scan today :)


----------



## babywesson3

I think boy too.


----------



## tallybee

Only on the day I have my scan, do they change the bus times but not update their website. Waaaahhhh lol


----------



## tallybee

All perfect measuring 13+2 so new official EDD is 4th October if you could alter me on the front page please GingerPanda hun :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-31 11.04.39.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lovely pic tally :) GIRL! I reckon


----------



## Hope87

tallybee said:


> All perfect measuring 13+2 so new official EDD is 4th October if you could alter me on the front page please GingerPanda hun :kiss:

We're due the same day!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats tally! I think girl too!


----------



## tallybee

Thanks lovelies! I was going to book the gender scan for 16 weeks but now oh breaks it to me that he really wanted to wait and stay yellow. ..... Hmmm mmmmm xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No haha. Just pretend you are not getting one then you get to pretend to be physic for a few months. haha.


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> No haha. Just pretend you are not getting one then you get to pretend to be physic for a few months. haha.

:rofl:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awwwww beautiful scans pink bow and Tally :happydance:

AFM: im shattered, i haven't slept for days :( the dreams or should i say nightmares are just totally disturbing me all day and night... i got my scan letter through to check out this lump on my neck... so I'm bricking it, i just want it to go away.

on brighter news, my scan is tomorrow :happydance: 9:20am, i can't bloody wait, 13 weeks just seems like a life time to wait, until you see your baby... picked heart beat up again last night 160bpm, even though I've heard it, its still hard to convince myself, that i will see a baby tomorrow


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Not sure if anyone wants to hear about it... so sorry if not; but i got a positive opk today I know it's a long way from being a bfp but it has cheered me up. Especially when i should have been having my 12 week scan around now ish.


----------



## pink_bow

Gorgeous Tally.. I think girl too !

You rhi fingers crossed for this cycle


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh rhi-rhi, thats great news!!! get BDing :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

That's great Rhi, I remember after my mc being desperate for my body to be back to normal and ovulating again. I really hope your rainbow baby doesn't keep you waiting long xx


----------



## tallybee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Not sure if anyone wants to hear about it... so sorry if not; but i got a positive opk today I know it's a long way from being a bfp but it has cheered me up. Especially when i should have been having my 12 week scan around now ish.

Aw that's good hun. I hope with all my heart that you get your rainbow really soon xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Beautiful scan pics and news ladies :hugs:

NDH I'm so sorry :hugs: So much heartbreak around! 

Rhi, fingers crossed for you :)

Just popping by. xx


----------



## tallybee

Thanks natasha xx hope you're ok hun x


----------



## GingerPanda

Rhi Rhi, fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


I am loving all these scans! Gorgeous babies!


----------



## apreslaube

Beautiful scan! ! Fingers crossed rhi rhi


----------



## Dark_Star

Thyme Maternity has an April Fools prank up :lol:
 



Attached Files:







lEA0rHO.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lol Dark star... i like it...

I hate all the Pregnancy pranks people pull out the woodwork tomorrow.... My scan is tomorrow, but i won't be posting on Facebook until a few days later, as i think people won't take it seriously, as i haven't dropped any hints or anything to suggest that i am.... urge april fools day sucks!


----------



## tazgirl

Hi ladies,
I read but dont post much. Little update, had my private scan on sunday and i have twins on board! Feeling overwhelmed but very excited! Going to cause a few problems going from 2 to 4 means changing car and everything! Guess thats what all the bleeding and spotting was about from week 5-9.


Can I be updated on the first page please? :flower:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Congrats taz!!! 

Siggy help! 

How to a link my journal to my signature? Like a clickable link rather than just putting the URL there? I'm a computer dork!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

wooohoo Tazgirl, another set of twins... :D

were on Baby number 4 so had to get a 7-Seater car also lol :) x


----------



## Dark_Star

Congratulations Tazgirl!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Crazymumma.... This is how i did mine:

[ URL="ENTER YOUR JOURNAL URL HERE"]YOUR JOURNAL TITLE HERE[/URL ]

Delete the space from [URL and at the end /URL]


----------



## CrazyMumma

Babee_Bugs said:


> Crazymumma.... This is how i did mine:
> 
> [ URL="ENTER YOUR JOURNAL URL HERE"]YOUR JOURNAL TITLE HERE[/URL ]
> 
> Delete the space from [URL and at the end /URL]

Thank you!! Figured it was about time I set up a journal


----------



## Dark_Star

OB appointment tomorrow... I find out how my scan looked, how bad my SCH is now, and if I will need a cerclage. I suspect a cerclage is in my near future based upon how much shorter my cervix feels to the touch :(


----------



## CrazyMumma

Dark_Star said:


> OB appointment tomorrow... I find out how my scan looked, how bad my SCH is now, and if I will need a cerclage. I suspect a cerclage is in my near future based upon how much shorter my cervix feels to the touch :(

Fingers crossed for good news. Whats an SCH and cerclage? Never heard of them?


----------



## Dark_Star

SCH = Subchorionic hematoma- a bleeding spot in the uterus. I had 2, and appear to still have one. They can cause miscarriage or placental abruption
Cerclage = a stitch in your cervix to keep it closed.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Yikes! neither of those sound very good! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yikes is right! Good luck, Dark Star!


I'm announcing on Facebook tomorrow. After all the years of fighting miscarriages and infertility, I feel entitled to a little bit of fun finally announcing to the public.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

eeeek... I'm up ready and waiting to go and see our squiglet.... 1:30mins to go lol so glad i have an early appointment :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck Babee!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Babee_Bugs said:


> eeeek... I'm up ready and waiting to go and see our squiglet.... 1:30mins to go lol so glad i have an early appointment :haha:

Good luck!


----------



## tallybee

Good luck Babee_Bugs! !

Dark_star fx for u hun. 

Gp you're definitely allowed some fb fun yeah!!

Xxx


----------



## ClaireJ23

GingerPanda said:


> Yikes is right! Good luck, Dark Star!
> 
> 
> I'm announcing on Facebook tomorrow. After all the years of fighting miscarriages and infertility, I feel entitled to a little bit of fun finally announcing to the public.

Sounds good, how will you announce?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Just been and seen squigglet everything is perfect :happydance: totally looked like a girl, seen the nub hehe.. And baby was waving at us and had it's legs crossed at it's ankles it was soooo cute... Will upload a pic soon.... Oh and I'm a head by 1 day, due date is now the 7th October :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

<3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 14


----------



## pink_bow

Aw beautiful scan pic babee


----------



## Charmed86

Has anyone had a haematoma that isn't a SCH? I have a blood clot that is sitting just above my cervix, the sonographer didn't seem too bothered by it & said it'll probably go away on it's own. It's not in the chlorion so I'm assuming it's not a SCH?? So confusing! 

Love the sympathy preg pants, I send a photo to my DH. Haha. 

I bought my first set of maternity clothes & bras yesterday. I've got the tiniest bump, but they're just so very comfy! And my boobs, they don't hurt now they're in my new bra. The woman doing the fitting seemed to think it was odd that I was being measured at 11wks.. My boobs haven't really grown any bigger, just sore & heavier! Still, the woman had me go from a 38C to a 40E!! Crazy. She said so there was room to grow. 

Only 11 days until my dating scan!! Not that I'm obsessed or counting down! Haha.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Babee_Bugs said:


> <3

how cute! congrats :)

Hope everyone is well... It's busy here in my world and time is speeding by! almost 14 weeks! :happydance:

charmed - yay for new bras! and no sense feeling bad about counting down until your scan. i have 13 days until mine comes!!! :haha::cloud9::coffee:


----------



## GingerPanda

I announced by posting one of my ultrasound pics with my info cropped out. I said, "FINALLY! After 6½ years of marriage, Brandon and I are excited to spill the beans! Kiddo #1 is due October 3rd!" So far I've gotten about five "CONGRATS!" and two "April Fools!". Also a ton of likes from where people don't want to comment one way or the other and be wrong. :haha:


----------



## Charmed86

GingerPanda said:


> I announced by posting one of my ultrasound pics with my info cropped out. I said, "FINALLY! After 6½ years of marriage, Brandon and I are excited to spill the beans! Kiddo #1 is due October 3rd!" So far I've gotten about five "CONGRATS!" and two "April Fools!". Also a ton of likes from where people don't want to comment one way or the other and be wrong. :haha:


Ahaha! How funny! :D


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I did mine today too GP... I said "Roses are red, violets are blue, guess who's having a baby... me that's who! 

I posted it with the attached picture. :happydance::haha: 

I think a lot of people aren't going to believe me either, but all my close friends already know, so it's OK. :shrug:

I mainly wanted to let important people know first so they wouldn't find out on FB.
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Yes, I've been spending the week in Nashville telling my family so they wouldn't find out on FB either.

So far it's been fun!


----------



## MissR

Hi everyone, only just come across this page and wondering if I can join please? I am due October 1st :) 

I haven't managed to read through all 327 pages but will be reading a few to catch up on how you ladies are all doing. Hope everybody is well xx


----------



## CrazyMumma

Welcome Miss R!

I can't wait to announce now - I so wanted to do it for April Fools but we are waiting until after the school holidays so we have DH's daughter here


----------



## Chrissi1981

MissR said:


> Hi everyone, only just come across this page and wondering if I can join please? I am due October 1st :)
> 
> I haven't managed to read through all 327 pages but will be reading a few to catch up on how you ladies are all doing. Hope everybody is well xx

Welcome lovely. Xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Back from the OB! It took 3 hours. But he's the best so I wait.

I still have a small SCH measuring 2cm x 2cm, which means I am still on pelvic rest but I have been okayed to go on 30 minute walks which is better than before.

I will be continuing the 200mg of Progesterone daily. 

No updated measurements on my cervix from the last scan unfortunately, they will look at it on my May 9th ultrasound. 

Doctor listened to babies on the doppler and found them right where I indicated, so I am listening to two babies and not just the same one twice. Heartrates are 157 and 159.

My NT measurements are 1.5 and 1.6 which are in the normal range

I am now measuring 20 weeks fundal height which means I am as big as a 5 months pregnant woman! :lol:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Miss 4 tonight

Miss 4 - Mummy does the baby needs to grow bigger bigger bigger before it will be born?
Me - yup, at the moment the baby is only *this* big, it needs to be lots bigger 
Miss 4 - but Mummy if it gets TOO big it will be soooo big and it might come out your nose!!!!

:haha: :dohh:

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/nbsinclair89/11w6d_zpsqzpey7r1.jpg


----------



## tallybee

Hi chatties! !


----------



## Babee_Bugs

We announced on Facebook yesterday after dinner... We told the kids, then mother in law and then my youngest son told my Granda "Granda mams pregnant!!!!" Hahahaha not mam is having a baby lol 

My friends and family on Facebook were shocked that I managed to keep it a secret for aslong as I did... My brother said I'm gonna be like the waltons lol, another very distant friend was like "well I didn't know you were pregnant!?" (She likes to think she gets told everything) haha not this time love 

My cousin was due her baby yesterday, she's been in the hospital all night and just about to give birth now!!!! So exciting


----------



## pink_bow

I'm loving that we are all at the stage where we are announcing
announcing. Seems yo make it feel more real. 

Glad your appointment went well dark_star. 

Just 10 days until we find out the gender. I'm am 100% sure it's a boy so excited to see if I'm right. 

Hope everyone's ok :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

pink_bow said:


> I'm loving that we are all at the stage where we are announcing
> announcing. Seems yo make it feel more real.
> 
> Glad your appointment went well dark_star.
> 
> Just 10 days until we find out the gender. I'm am 100% sure it's a boy so excited to see if I'm right.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok :)

Wow 100% sure! Can't get surer than that. 

We have told some close friends and my family have known from 9 weeks. Everyone thinks we are mad but are happy for us. 

Have to tell the in-laws at the weekend. Not looking forward to that, we don't get along well at all.


----------



## pink_bow

I could be wrong but I think I saw a willy on my scan pic :lol: 

Good luck telling the in laws!


----------



## 3boys

I will announce after my scan on Saturday. Anyone ever do the gender pee tests just for fun?


----------



## ClaireJ23

Yes, the willy is a dead give away! Lol

Thanks


----------



## Chrissi1981

Got my blood results back for Down Syndrome. My results were 1:2000 which they consider low risk (NHS) I'm relieved but also freaked out. I'm 34 this year I wonder if it has something to do with my age ? What are others thoughts


----------



## tallybee

ClaireJ23 said:


> Yes, the willy is a dead give away! Lol
> 
> Thanks

Yeah lol xx


----------



## babywesson3

So jealous of everyone getting there scans mine Thursday i will be 14 weeks
In other news we did some sums yesterday morning and decided were not earning enough from me working to justify it so i gave my notice which only had to be a week and with sunday being easter the stores closed so i finished work yesterday :D and today i have completed an acrylic nail course which the trainer said i was fantastic for a first timer and if i practice about 20 sets she reckoned i would be better than her even her teenage daughter was really impressed :) yay me lol


----------



## cdelmar

we told parents and siblings a few days after we found out and started telling close friends after our scan at 9 weeks. I plan on making an easter day announcement (or the day before) on FB...im not into the ultrasound posting announcements so I will think of something different and maybe holiday related  
Next Tuesday we find out gender!!!!...I probably could find out sooner if I called but Id rather have that experience with my DH during my next appointment  I didnt think i wanted to do a gender reveal party but we will do a surprise gender reveal (not necessarily a party) with his family (my family doesnt live close) but, because most of his family are close by and they are joksters its going to be a prank or two we will have prior to revealing lol so it will be fun...we are going to invite them over for dessert or something and they wont know we are revealing gender until they come over our house :haha: Anyone else doing a gender reveal type thing??


----------



## apreslaube

Officially I'm in my second trimester! So excited!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

3boys said:


> I will announce after my scan on Saturday. Anyone ever do the gender pee tests just for fun?

Ive done the Bicarb of Soda, Gender test... I got Girl result

It was totally right with my daughter :)

Have you tried any others?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Chrissi1981 said:


> Got my blood results back for Down Syndrome. My results were 1:2000 which they consider low risk (NHS) I'm relieved but also freaked out. I'm 34 this year I wonder if it has something to do with my age ? What are others thoughts

Maybes your age has something to do with it? :shrug:

When i was having my first, i was 17 at the time, i got the NT Scan done and i got a phone call on a friday to say i had a High result!!! I panicked like hell, feared the worst and had to wait till the Monday before i could get a scan to check for downs... Everything was fine... He was perfectly ok.

I dunno why I've continued to get the NT test done for my further kiddos


----------



## 3boys

Babee_Bugs said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> I will announce after my scan on Saturday. Anyone ever do the gender pee tests just for fun?
> 
> Ive done the Bicarb of Soda, Gender test... I got Girl result
> 
> It was totally right with my daughter :)
> 
> Have you tried any others?Click to expand...

My friend bought me intelligender and some other similar test both gave girl result I know it's just for fun but I was fun but wondering if anyone else had tried.


----------



## MamaRed

We are super excited! Got our panorama test results today and were told we are low risk and having a GIRL! Thrilled!!

Before getting the results we tried the baking soda and red cabbage tests and both gave the results of a girl. Although we didn't put much belief in them they turned out to be correct.


----------



## CrazyMumma

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/nbsinclair89/pizap.com14280310825175_zps3aavpqgi.jpg

Posting this sometime this weekend!


----------



## pink_bow

Aw that's cute crazymamma :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

Love it crazy mama !!! We've put together a quails egg in a nest it's rather sweet will take a pic and show all our announcement ideas ...

Mama red a girl yayayay !! Cannot wait to get mine back next week. Happy NHS said low risk but the harmony test is the real deal ARGH !!! Lol

Gender testing done the Chinese one and some other online one both said girl. Baking soda predicted a boy but I did go overboard with both solutions and it was quite explosive (glad I did it in the sink lol). 

By the way anyone else waking up a ridiculous amount of times in the night and like 6.30 in the morning. So annoying. 

Happy Easter all xxxx


----------



## pink_bow

I've been up since 5 as couldn't sleep but I'm now ridiculously tired :(


----------



## 2have4kids

We haven't done any weird gender tests yet, just added up all of the boy/girl offspring from all of the men in our family IE DH's grandpa, dad, brothers and it was 22/21. Almost 50/50 chance of having either a boy or girl. Gender follows the men's lineage as it's the sperm that determine gender.

After looking at the U/S photos tho we both feel we're having a boy, it looks so chunky:haha:


----------



## tallybee

babywesson3 said:


> So jealous of everyone getting there scans mine Thursday i will be 14 weeks
> In other news we did some sums yesterday morning and decided were not earning enough from me working to justify it so i gave my notice which only had to be a week and with sunday being easter the stores closed so i finished work yesterday :D and today i have completed an acrylic nail course which the trainer said i was fantastic for a first timer and if i practice about 20 sets she reckoned i would be better than her even her teenage daughter was really impressed :) yay me lol

Oh that's brilliant hun I'm guessing doing nails could be a business you work around your family. I need to do something about that maybe with my music or crafts. My degrees will be wasted :rofl: 



cdelmar said:


> we told parents and siblings a few days after we found out and started telling close friends after our scan at 9 weeks. I plan on making an easter day announcement (or the day before) on FB...im not into the ultrasound posting announcements so I will think of something different and maybe holiday related
> Next Tuesday we find out gender!!!!...I probably could find out sooner if I called but Id rather have that experience with my DH during my next appointment  I didnt think i wanted to do a gender reveal party but we will do a surprise gender reveal (not necessarily a party) with his family (my family doesnt live close) but, because most of his family are close by and they are joksters its going to be a prank or two we will have prior to revealing lol so it will be fun...we are going to invite them over for dessert or something and they wont know we are revealing gender until they come over our house :haha: Anyone else doing a gender reveal type thing??

Oooh I'm so jealous lol still haven't had chance to talk properly with oh about finding the gender out. Gah!!



apreslaube said:


> Officially I'm in my second trimester! So excited!!

:happydance::happydance: congrats! so good to be getting to that stage!!! 



Babee_Bugs said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> I will announce after my scan on Saturday. Anyone ever do the gender pee tests just for fun?
> 
> Ive done the Bicarb of Soda, Gender test... I got Girl result
> 
> It was totally right with my daughter :)
> 
> Have you tried any others?Click to expand...

I'm not sure about those but am tempted lol!



Babee_Bugs said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> Got my blood results back for Down Syndrome. My results were 1:2000 which they consider low risk (NHS) I'm relieved but also freaked out. I'm 34 this year I wonder if it has something to do with my age ? What are others thoughts
> 
> Maybes your age has something to do with it? :shrug:
> 
> When i was having my first, i was 17 at the time, i got the NT Scan done and i got a phone call on a friday to say i had a High result!!! I panicked like hell, feared the worst and had to wait till the Monday before i could get a scan to check for downs... Everything was fine... He was perfectly ok.
> 
> I dunno why I've continued to get the NT test done for my further kiddosClick to expand...

Omg that's stressful! 

We're lucky we got good NT measurement still waiting on blood result though x



3boys said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> I will announce after my scan on Saturday. Anyone ever do the gender pee tests just for fun?
> 
> Ive done the Bicarb of Soda, Gender test... I got Girl result
> 
> It was totally right with my daughter :)
> 
> Have you tried any others?Click to expand...
> 
> My friend bought me intelligender and some other similar test both gave girl result I know it's just for fun but I was fun but wondering if anyone else had tried.Click to expand...

What is intelligender? ? How does it work?



MamaRed said:


> We are super excited! Got our panorama test results today and were told we are low risk and having a GIRL! Thrilled!!
> 
> Before getting the results we tried the baking soda and red cabbage tests and both gave the results of a girl. Although we didn't put much belief in them they turned out to be correct.

:happydance: yay congrats! 



CrazyMumma said:


> https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/nbsinclair89/pizap.com14280310825175_zps3aavpqgi.jpg
> 
> Posting this sometime this weekend!

Awww so cute!!

We've still not done a big fb announcement though everyone important has been told personally. Need to talk to oh about that too. The joys of not living together lol. 



pink_bow said:


> I've been up since 5 as couldn't sleep but I'm now ridiculously tired :(

Ah I hate that! Happens to me quite a lot and throws me off for the whole day.

Yesterday I had a horrendous thumping headache and it's still not completely gone. I've got to go into town this afternoon so hopefully it will be ok by then.

The itching has settled a lot but still a bit annoying. Can't wear jeans at all because of it which is rubbish as I normally live in them! Thai fisherman pants are my new live in friends!!


----------



## detterose

God I am slack at keeping up with this birth club, sorry ladies! So much harder to drop in now with a toddler compared to when I was pregnant with him and on every day. :haha:

Had a check up scan yesterday just to make sure bub is still well. I was meant to be roughly 11w5d, but bub ended up measuring 12.5 weeks by CRL, abdominal circumference and head circumference! So crazy. My due date went from 18th of October to the 12th! Big baby! Also got a potty shot and it looks like we MAY be having another little boy! What do you guys think? I know all bubs have nubs at this age but it doesn't appear forked like they say girls nubs are. We have our NT scan next week so hopefully we get another good look :)
 



Attached Files:







020415.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4









pottyshot.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tallybee

Yay for measuring ahead! ! I'm useless at seeing nubs and stuff sorry xx


----------



## detterose

tallybee said:


> Yay for measuring ahead! ! I'm useless at seeing nubs and stuff sorry xx

Haha, me too. But if you look at the second picture, on the right is the potty shot of the legs and there is a teeny tiny little something in between! Doesn't look like a cord to me and I have had huge boy vibes from the beginning! Only time will tell I guess but I will be super shocked if they say it's a girl haha.


----------



## ClaireJ23

apreslaube said:


> Officially I'm in my second trimester! So excited!!

Yay! Me too.


----------



## ClaireJ23

detterose said:


> God I am slack at keeping up with this birth club, sorry ladies! So much harder to drop in now with a toddler compared to when I was pregnant with him and on every day. :haha:
> 
> Had a check up scan yesterday just to make sure bub is still well. I was meant to be roughly 11w5d, but bub ended up measuring 12.5 weeks by CRL, abdominal circumference and head circumference! So crazy. My due date went from 18th of October to the 12th! Big baby! Also got a potty shot and it looks like we MAY be having another little boy! What do you guys think? I know all bubs have nubs at this age but it doesn't appear forked like they say girls nubs are. We have our NT scan next week so hopefully we get another good look :)

I think it's a boy


----------



## Chrissi1981

detterose said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Yay for measuring ahead! ! I'm useless at seeing nubs and stuff sorry xx
> 
> Haha, me too. But if you look at the second picture, on the right is the potty shot of the legs and there is a teeny tiny little something in between! Doesn't look like a cord to me and I have had huge boy vibes from the beginning! Only time will tell I guess but I will be super shocked if they say it's a girl haha.Click to expand...

I thought they both are forked at the beginning ? The nub theory works according to the angel of the nub according to the spine. If the nub is in line with the spine it's more likely to be a girl and if it's 30 degrees up from horizontal then it's a boy ... Don't quote me on that. So best way of working out sex at this stage is from the side view of the baby.

Otherwise I'm just as useless. Tried working out mine from the attached picture but I'm not 100% sure maybe a girl going with the skull theory but heard that that's a load of rubbish lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Chrissi1981

Also this is what we are giving family to announce little twinkle toes ... My parents get an empty quails egg with a note inside :happydance:

Oh sorry it's sideways not sure why ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xCherylx

That's beautiful Chrissi :)


----------



## Hope87

Well, today is my LAST DAY in the first trimester! :happy dance: Woo! 

Who else is going to be starting their second trimester this week?


----------



## 2have4kids

Chris I <3 the hatching theme. 

Hope congrats:bunny there's a whole bunch of us are starting week 14 on Thursday...next week. Oct 8 due date seems to be a busy day! I got AF Jan 1 and found out I was pregnant in early Feb. I'll be announcing to close friends a few weeks after we get back (after the week 18-20 scan turns out ok). 

Has anyone else started to pop? I'm on holidays in Europe and my little down jacket is getting to be VERY tight on me, it was slim fitting to begin with but now, well I hope I can make it to end of April with the same jacket! Didn't bring alternatives:haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ginger could you please change my date to the 7th? Thank you :)

I can't believe the kids have only been off for 1 whole week!!!, we have done and gone everywhere i can think of, swimming, railway museum, Macdonalds (it kills some time lol), board games, Xbox Games.... and of course Baking

Hmmmm what to do next week lol


----------



## Chrissi1981

In hitting 14 weeks tomorrow. Cannot freaking wait. Starting to feel a lot better already. So happy. Anyone else telling families this weekend ?? Cx


----------



## GingerPanda

Babee_Bugs, I changed you. :)


I'm curious. Are y'all's doctors seriously moving your due dates over one or two days? They're not supposed to change it unless the measurements are off by 7+ days. It's getting to be a full-time job moving everyone's dates back and forth by 1-3 days between the two threads I'm running. :haha:

It's not a problem, but I guess I was curious if everyone's doctors were breaking protocol and moving their dates, or if people were asking me to move them based off a few day measurement discrepancy on your ultrasounds. I was measuring 4 days behind at my first ultrasound, but my due date stays the same. Less than a 7 day difference isn't a significant enough measurement difference to affect your due date. :)

Like I said, not a huge deal. But I was curious.



I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow! So excited! Today is hub's 30th birthday. We might try to go out to dinner tonight.


----------



## pink_bow

I know in the UK they change the due date whether your measuring 7 days ahead or 1 day behind. Wondering if it's just a US thing where they don't change it?


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't know. I was told that they're so small and babies grow at different rates, that a difference of less than 7 days was not enough to constitute a due date change. Otherwise just about every woman in the world would go through multiple due dates.

That is what the standard of care is here. :shrug:


Like I said, I was just curious because I get date change requests pretty much every day and it's getting about impossible to keep up with all of them, and they almost all are just by a couple of days. :haha:


----------



## bathbabe

Hey ladies! Can I join? Im due #2 on Oct 2nd x


----------



## bathbabe

And yes here in the uk our due date changes depending on our dating scan, even if its just a day out! According to LMP im due 30th september but they put me back by 2 days at my scan so now my due date is the 2nd oct - it feels like a huge set back but i think its just because im moved into a whole different month despite it just being 2 days lol x


----------



## GingerPanda

bathbabe said:


> Hey ladies! Can I join? Im due #2 on Oct 2nd x

Welcome! I'll add you in! :D

Is your ticker off? You're due the day before me, and I'm 13w6d today.


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm a lemon! Yay 2nd tri!


----------



## bathbabe

GingerPanda said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Can I join? Im due #2 on Oct 2nd x
> 
> Welcome! I'll add you in! :D
> 
> Is your ticker off? You're due the day before me, and I'm 13w6d today.Click to expand...

Yeah its 2days out, Im only ever on here on my phone and its a pain in the ass to change it! :haha: xx


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

I know what you mean. I hate fighting with tickers on my phone too!

By LMP, I'm due September 28th, but I knew I ovulated late.


----------



## GingerPanda

So I have two people who voted their genders, but they're not on the front page. Mumatmadhouse and mammyjbg, I must have missed you ladies joining! I'm sorry. When are you ladies due again?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Bath babe welcome !! I'm in the UK my baby is 6 days ahead and the NHS said they will keep my due date as is from my LMP. Which will be the 3rd October, behind I guess it's a different story.. Cx


----------



## cdelmar

Chrissi1981 said:


> Love it crazy mama !!! We've put together a quails egg in a nest it's rather sweet will take a pic and show all our announcement ideas ...
> 
> Mama red a girl yayayay !! Cannot wait to get mine back next week. Happy NHS said low risk but the harmony test is the real deal ARGH !!! Lol
> 
> Gender testing done the Chinese one and some other online one both said girl. Baking soda predicted a boy but I did go overboard with both solutions and it was quite explosive (glad I did it in the sink lol).
> 
> By the way anyone else waking up a ridiculous amount of times in the night and like 6.30 in the morning. So annoying.
> 
> Happy Easter all xxxx

*I have been waking up maybe for the past 2-3 weeks at anywhere from 3am-530am, maybe 3-4 times a week.*



detterose said:


> God I am slack at keeping up with this birth club, sorry ladies! So much harder to drop in now with a toddler compared to when I was pregnant with him and on every day. :haha:
> 
> Had a check up scan yesterday just to make sure bub is still well. I was meant to be roughly 11w5d, but bub ended up measuring 12.5 weeks by CRL, abdominal circumference and head circumference! So crazy. My due date went from 18th of October to the 12th! Big baby! Also got a potty shot and it looks like we MAY be having another little boy! What do you guys think? I know all bubs have nubs at this age but it doesn't appear forked like they say girls nubs are. We have our NT scan next week so hopefully we get another good look :)

*We have the same due dates *


----------



## bathbabe

Chrissi1981 said:


> Bath babe welcome !! I'm in the UK my baby is 6 days ahead and the NHS said they will keep my due date as is from my LMP. Which will be the 3rd October, behind I guess it's a different story.. Cx

Oh really?! I dont know anyone who didnt have to change their due date if the scan said different! Must just be certain areas X


----------



## cdelmar

Chinese gender says boy, We would like boy, I had a dream doc told us boy. .. so I guess that means girl :haha: lmao since my dreams never mean anything.

Also, ive lost two pounds (I weighed myself maybe 2 weeks before I found out) but my dress pants are being held together by a rubber band :haha:


----------



## apreslaube

Hope87 I turned second trimester yesterday :)

So exciting!


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Cdelmar, I know how you feel. I've lost about 12 lbs since I got pregnant, but none of my normal pants fit anymore. I've been in maternity clothes since like 6 weeks from all the bloat. :haha:

Will be 14 weeks tomorrow, and the bloat is still insane. Is anyone else having this problem still? Will the bloat EVER go away? I'm afraid I'll never have a bump, I'll just look really fat!


----------



## Dark_Star

GP- in my case the bloat just slowly turned into belly. I'm the same shape as I was at 10 weeks, but the bottom is all hard belly now instead of squish.


----------



## CrazyMumma

GP - My due date was originally 30th Sept, then they changed to 8th Oct based on scans, but then after talking with my midwife we decided to keep 30th Sept as I know exactly when I ovulated and conceived. Here they usually don't change your dates unless your over a week out either way


----------



## cdelmar

i cant say i have a defined bump, had some previous belly fat so it may not turn into a "real" baby bump for a few weeks lol :shrug:


----------



## KrazyMomma

13 weeks Pregnant ! Ultra sound was very interesting. Doc said it might be a boy. Too early to confirm.


----------



## Dark_Star

I've been told a few times now that twin A has a boy-looking nub.
 



Attached Files:







Twin A.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 3boys

We don't have our date changed except it's out by a lot.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi owls! I have been put forward so I am back to a September sweet pea! 30th. But I could still very well be an owl :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Hey! Yeah they seem to take the 'dating' scan (supposedly at 12w) as gospel here. By lmp I'd be due October 10th. Private scan measuring 10w1d gave edd 3rd Oct then dating scan with nhs said 4th. Lol.


----------



## tallybee

Morning! Where is everyone this morning? school is off for easter, DS is at a sleep over at friends, DD still asleep and I'm wide awake since before 7 am. Typical. ..... oh is snoring on my shoulder lolol


----------



## MissCharlie

Hi everyone! New joiner here. I currently have a due date of October 23rd although based on my first I am sure I won't go full term with number 2. I have my uk dating scan on 14th. 

Had plenty of fatigue and fair bit of nausea this time but last time with DD the sickness was much worse. Had insomnia this week, which last time was a big third trimester issue for me, hoping it goes soon!! 

Charlie x


----------



## tallybee

Hi charlie welcome to the group xx I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## babywesson3

Ok ladies stop me panicking i found baby heart beat registering at 155-157 on doppler right over by my right hip this morning but then i found it registering at 145-149 over to the left and slightly higher up.......... tel me its the same baby swimming about. I went back and found baby over the right again...........it can be the same baby in a position i could get the heart beat both sides yes??? Its more than likely just one baby right...


----------



## GingerPanda

babywesson3 said:


> Ok ladies stop me panicking i found baby heart beat registering at 155-157 on doppler right over by my right hip this morning but then i found it registering at 145-149 over to the left and slightly higher up.......... tel me its the same baby swimming about. I went back and found baby over the right again...........it can be the same baby in a position i could get the heart beat both sides yes??? Its more than likely just one baby right...

It's likely the slightly slower beat is the placenta and/or cord. :)


----------



## babywesson3

Lol i dont care what it is i just hope its only one baby. I'd have loved twins for my first pregnancy or even my second but the idea of 3 children is still a little terrifying to me let alone the thought of 4 under 4 :O i dont know how i'd cope with that, panic over nothing i am sure. Theres only one set of twins in my family and theres my mums cousins kids, there triplets but there weren't entirely natural there was some form of aid involved think it was clomid so likelihood is small. Scan thursday going to be nervous now lol


----------



## Dark_Star

Can you find both heartbeats at the same time? My twins are about 3 inches apart.


----------



## GingerPanda

So after doing some research, mumatmadhouse is almost 24 weeks pregnant, so not due in October. I'm not sure why she voted in our poll.

mammyjbg only has 10 posts, of which I can only find one. And it wasn't in this thread. It says she's pregnant, but she has no signature, and I don't know if she meant to join, or if she just randomly voted too.


I wasn't expecting other people to come vote in our October due date poll! :haha:


----------



## tallybee

How strange GingerPanda xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hi and welcome Misscharlie :)

Babywessom - It could be that your finding your artery and then the baby... its tricky as you have soo many heart beaty sound things down there. I tend to find the placenta and then babes heart beat :)

AFM - Were a Mummy and Daddy to 7 new Fish... Our Platy fish gave birth I'm guessing during the night, this morning whilst eating breakfast, i noticed one of the bigger fish chasing something tiny!!! so we had a mad dash to try and rescue them and then quickly went out and bought a little nursery tank awwwww there look weird... will upload a pic soon x


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha: Congrats on your new additions!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Trying to get added. I'm due October 11th with twins based upon ultrasound.


----------



## MissR

How do I go about getting my name added to the list of ladies on the first page? 

Also, I know it's early on, but looking into prams and have my heart set on silver cross surf, any of you ladies got one? What's your opinion on them? Any good?xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome new ladies, I'll add you in!

DoubleTFun, another set of twins! Congrats!

MissR, I need to know your due date to add you in. :)


----------



## MissR

Hi gingerpanda! :wave:

I am due October 1st :) Thank you xxx


----------



## KrazyMomma

Hi All, when do you guys plan to start baby shopping ? Any recommendations on pram and crib ? I live in Melbourne. So if there are others from around here, which shops should I check out ?


----------



## tallybee

I've already bought a bunch of clothes and a travel system. All from charity shops :D I love a bargain!


----------



## GingerPanda

MissR, you're added in! :D


----------



## 3boys

Gender scan today and I'm having another precious baby boy.


----------



## CrazyMumma

congrats 3 boys!

as for shopping we have bought the buggy, had the cot and carseat already from DD and going to borrow a capsule. 

Have bought a few bits of clothing, and DD bought baby a cute wee teddy.


----------



## tallybee

Congrats 3boys xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

I'm not buying anything yet I'm holding back. I need to know gender 1st then I may pop to the shops. But I'm in no rush rather wait till the sales !! Xx


----------



## tallybee

Yay I'm 14 weeks - 2nd tri! :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

Chrissi1981 said:


> I'm not buying anything yet I'm holding back. I need to know gender 1st then I may pop to the shops. But I'm in no rush rather wait till the sales !! Xx

Ah I so want to know. There have been other things going on so STILL haven't had that discussion with oh since he decided he doesn't want to know.


----------



## MissR

Congrats 3boys! 

Yay For second tri Tallybee!

I'm also holding back on buying clothes etc until we find out gender, which seems like forever away! X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

KrazyMomma said:


> Hi All, when do you guys plan to start baby shopping ? Any recommendations on pram and crib ? I live in Melbourne. So if there are others from around here, which shops should I check out ?

Ive already bought a New Car (7-seater) lol, Bugaboo Chameleon 3 Pram (it was on a super duper offer in my local shop, so couldn't refuse) and I've also bought the cotbed for £1.25 :thumbup:

Im planing on buying the Snuzpod by the Little Green Company, it ticks all my boxes as its great for C-Sections Mums and great for breastfeeding... so will be getting one of those, instead of a moses basket :) just need to find a cheap one hehe


----------



## xCherylx

I'm holding out to buy anything until we know for sure, if the 20 week scan is inconclusive we will have a private scan. My brother in law was meant to be a girl so other half wants to be 100% sure :)


----------



## tazgirl

Babee_Bugs said:


> KrazyMomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, when do you guys plan to start baby shopping ? Any recommendations on pram and crib ? I live in Melbourne. So if there are others from around here, which shops should I check out ?
> 
> Ive already bought a New Car (7-seater) lol, Bugaboo Chameleon 3 Pram (it was on a super duper offer in my local shop, so couldn't refuse) and I've also bought the cotbed for £1.25 :thumbup:
> 
> Im planing on buying the Snuzpod by the Little Green Company, it ticks all my boxes as its great for C-Sections Mums and great for breastfeeding... so will be getting one of those, instead of a moses basket :) just need to find a cheap one heheClick to expand...


We have to change to a 7 seater too :dohh: Which car did u go for and did u look at many different ones?


----------



## tallybee

I've managed to chat to my oh and he's agrees to have the gender scan; so should know in 2 weeks time!! :happydance:


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats 3boys! 

Yay that's great Tally :D


----------



## apreslaube

We aren't buying anything until after the baby showers are done. Three are being thrown lol


----------



## tallybee

Lool no such thing as a baby shower here!!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Babee_Bugs said:


> KrazyMomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, when do you guys plan to start baby shopping ? Any recommendations on pram and crib ? I live in Melbourne. So if there are others from around here, which shops should I check out ?
> 
> Ive already bought a New Car (7-seater) lol, Bugaboo Chameleon 3 Pram (it was on a super duper offer in my local shop, so couldn't refuse) and I've also bought the cotbed for £1.25 :thumbup:
> 
> Im planing on buying the Snuzpod by the Little Green Company, it ticks all my boxes as its great for C-Sections Mums and great for breastfeeding... so will be getting one of those, instead of a moses basket :) just need to find a cheap one heheClick to expand...


We bought the Snuzpod for my last baby, absolutely loved it and will definitely be using it again.


----------



## MissR

Oh tally lucky you! Wish I could convince OH x


----------



## tallybee

MissR said:


> Oh tally lucky you! Wish I could convince OH x

Ahh I was so stressed over the few days tht I hadn't talked to him about it, is your oh totally dead against it or could he change his mind do you think x


----------



## Hope87

Happy Easter and Passover! 

Recently my friend and I started planning a baby shower. She will be helping me set-up the registry and picking necessary items. I'm starting to feel pretty overwhelmed with the entire 'sleeping situation'. We are going to have a proper crib in the nursery - no question - but for the first few months, we want to have the baby sleep in our room. I was thinking of a bassinet, but my friend said its only good for the first few months and once he/she outgrows it, its packed away until the next baby. Instead, she suggested we look at a playard/pack'n'play. I'm really coming around to the idea! Especially since our family lives so far away (2-3 days worth of driving), we do plan on making the trek to see them after the baby is born. 

So, experienced mums... what is your advice? Any brand or models that you recommend? We plan, in the very least, of traveling "home" to see our families next Easter (baby will be 6 months old). So I'm thinking of investing in a good playard that we can use when we travel to see our family and friends out of town.


----------



## MissR

I'm glad he changed his mind for you :) OH originally wanted too, but then we both agreed that we wanted to have a 4d scan later on. I said we could just go for a basic gender only scan which is really cheap at just £39! However, they only do it from 18 weeks which OH thinks is pointless, as our NHS scan is two weeks later. I do agree as it isn't much longer to wait, but at such a cheap price, I am going to try and convince him. He may be swayed if I nag at him :haha: x


----------



## tallybee

Ah I see! Yes the gender only scan is from 16 weeks at the place we're going to. Around the £40 mark too. I think if it was 18 weeks I'd feel the same ie the 20 weeks one is so close xx


----------



## Flibberty87

Howdy owls! Just a quick update for those that remember me!

I'm pregnant again! I can't believe it! All natural too, no clomid. Getting a little Christmas pudding (all being well) and I've been started on progesterone so hopefully everything goes well this time.

Congrats to you all, I'll keep silently stalking x


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations Flibberty x


----------



## apreslaube

Hope - I'm not experienced lol but I'm thinking pack n play too. I was wanted a specific Co-sleeper from arms reach (bassinet with lowered side that connects to bed) but it's about 200 bucks (American) and only lasts them about 5 months. I just can't justify it. 

I'm not throwing the showers. My best friend is throwing one (in my hometown which is 1500 miles away for all family and friends there) mother in law is throwing one here, and my work is throwing one. I can't imagine buying everything ourselves. Looking at everything we need we are talking 2500+ American! People like buying the stuff as gifts here though. Of course the favorite gift to buy is clothes :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Flibberty87 said:


> Howdy owls! Just a quick update for those that remember me!
> 
> I'm pregnant again! I can't believe it! All natural too, no clomid. Getting a little Christmas pudding (all being well) and I've been started on progesterone so hopefully everything goes well this time.
> 
> Congrats to you all, I'll keep silently stalking x

Congratulations! What a fantastic Christmas present!

Lots of best wishes.

I can't wait to hear about more October owl rainbows xx


----------



## tallybee

Yay flibberty! Congrats hun xxx

Agh I was woken by oh alarm clock at 7 am. On bank holiday.


----------



## pink_bow

Boo Tally, although my alarm clock aka DD woke me up at that time too!

What's everyone's plans for today? We are going to a local farm for a easter egg hunt :D


----------



## GingerPanda

Yaaaay, Flibberty! :happydance:


I'm having two showers, too. One in my hometown thrown by my mom and sister, and one here thrown by a couple of friends.


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi girls, I haven't posted here in a while cos my 12 week scan got moved and I was very anxious, but I was able to finally get it done today and my lo seems to be in perfect condition, everything was perfect, the NT scan measured great and the technician dared predict a girl, though she warned it was too early to tell. That would be cool cos I already have a boy, but I wouldn't have minded another boy. I'm just so happy she's healthy!
Oh! I measured a week earlier so I'm moving my date from the 15th to the10th approximately
 



Attached Files:







Tucutuna.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## GingerPanda

Great scan!


----------



## cdelmar

apreslaube said:


> Hope - I'm not experienced lol but I'm thinking pack n play too. I was wanted a specific Co-sleeper from arms reach (bassinet with lowered side that connects to bed) but it's about 200 bucks (American) and only lasts them about 5 months. I just can't justify it.
> 
> I'm not throwing the showers. My best friend is throwing one (in my hometown which is 1500 miles away for all family and friends there) mother in law is throwing one here, and my work is throwing one. I can't imagine buying everything ourselves. Looking at everything we need we are talking 2500+ American! People like buying the stuff as gifts here though. Of course the favorite gift to buy is clothes :haha:


Im really thinking of the pack and play because then you can use as a play pen up until before the baby starts walking and the bassinet only has one use (and for about 3 months) and it cannot really fold up nice and can be taken along like the pack and play but, I do understand how it can be pretty high in price. 

As for baby showers I know I am having a big one (co-ed and at a hall) that probably my MIL will host but, I will still have say on basic stuff, colors date etc and because I live in a state where I have no family (on my side) I think someone may throw one back in my home state and it may be a more traditional and a small one (probably at someone's house) but I am not sure if that may happen :shrug:, i do know we will def have one big one were I reside now :thumbup:


----------



## 3boys

Rainstorm said:


> Hi girls, I haven't posted here in a while cos my 12 week scan got moved and I was very anxious, but I was able to finally get it done today and my lo seems to be in perfect condition, everything was perfect, the NT scan measured great and the technician dared predict a girl, though she warned it was too early to tell. That would be cool cos I already have a boy, but I wouldn't have minded another boy. I'm just so happy she's healthy!
> Oh! I measured a week earlier so I'm moving my date from the 15th to the10th approximately

definite girl nub i would be shocked if that was a boy x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Hey all. I've been off line for a few days, but it's good to read all your posts and catch up.

I"ll be having around 3-4 baby showers as well, but we also have a big consignment fair in about a month, so I'll buy some things there. We find out the gender in a week!!!!!!! That's good so I'll know what to buy. 

As for the pack and play, that's what we are doing as well, and the one we will buy or register for at the shower is multifunctional.


----------



## MissR

Yay flibberty! Congrats :)

Rainstorm, that's great news! Would definitely put my money on a girl as well xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Rainstorm said:


> Hi girls, I haven't posted here in a while cos my 12 week scan got moved and I was very anxious, but I was able to finally get it done today and my lo seems to be in perfect condition, everything was perfect, the NT scan measured great and the technician dared predict a girl, though she warned it was too early to tell. That would be cool cos I already have a boy, but I wouldn't have minded another boy. I'm just so happy she's healthy!
> Oh! I measured a week earlier so I'm moving my date from the 15th to the10th approximately

Congratulations hun ! I think it looks like a girl too that's if the skull theory is anything to go by lol. 

I have a question to ask you ladies. It's embarrassing not here but for when I'm in public !! I'm gasy soooo gasy and it smells so so bad. I go to the toilet daily so it's not constipation. Anyone experiencing this? 

Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL

Chrissy, it's just one of the many joys of pregnancy! Totally normal, haha


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> LOL
> 
> Chrissy, it's just one of the many joys of pregnancy! Totally normal, haha

Oh shoot .... My husband will kill me then ...


----------



## tallybee

Rainstorm that's a lovely pic!! 

Yeah gas is part of this lol xx

Is a pack n play the same thing as a travel cot? I'm definitely getting one of those. Had them with both my other kids xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ClaireJ23 said:


> We bought the Snuzpod for my last baby, absolutely loved it and will definitely be using it again.

Oh really? Oh thats Great news, i don't know anymore who has used one... so i was kinda leaping into the darkness... But glad it was worth it. It ticks all the boxes for me thats for certain, it was awful getting in and out the bed to pick my daughter up, to feed her and then put her back again after a C-Section everything is a struggle at first... Ill just be able to pull the baby in with me and also keep an eye on it whilst I'm laid down too.



Flibberty87 said:


> Howdy owls! Just a quick update for those that remember me!
> 
> I'm pregnant again! I can't believe it! All natural too, no clomid. Getting a little Christmas pudding (all being well) and I've been started on progesterone so hopefully everything goes well this time.
> 
> Congrats to you all, I'll keep silently stalking x

OMG Flibberty that is excellent news!!! Congrats hunnie, I've got everything crossed that this pregnancy continues and you get your little pudding :D



pink_bow said:


> Boo Tally, although my alarm clock aka DD woke me up at that time too!
> 
> What's everyone's plans for today? We are going to a local farm for a easter egg hunt :D

We've been out all day, we went to Robin Hoods Bay Fossil digging etc... then onto Scarborough for play on the beach then followed by fish and chips... it was a FAB day :)



Rainstorm said:


> Hi girls, I haven't posted here in a while cos my 12 week scan got moved and I was very anxious, but I was able to finally get it done today and my lo seems to be in perfect condition, everything was perfect, the NT scan measured great and the technician dared predict a girl, though she warned it was too early to tell. That would be cool cos I already have a boy, but I wouldn't have minded another boy. I'm just so happy she's healthy!
> Oh! I measured a week earlier so I'm moving my date from the 15th to the10th approximately

Wow that pretty much looks like a little girl to me :)... Im adamant I'm carrying a girl, and the nub looked exactly the same as yours on the screen :)


----------



## nmpjcp2015

So... I got one of those pregnancy pillows yesterday for a great deal $32 tax included... and idk if it's just be but that thing gave me fits all night. I've been sleeping with an old pillow between my legs and now the pillow has thrown me off. Has anyone else used one... link below. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970559082&pf_rd_i=desktop

also this is the pack and play i'm getting: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970559082&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## cdelmar

tallybee said:


> Rainstorm that's a lovely pic!!
> 
> Yeah gas is part of this lol xx
> 
> Is a pack n play the same thing as a travel cot? I'm definitely getting one of those. Had them with both my other kids xx

They usually have a 2-4 in one functionality!....they can be used as bassinets/changing stations (some have storage pockets/divisions), some include a rocking chair as nmpjcp posted and then when they get older it serves as a little play pen area and it can be folded up and taken on the go!


----------



## cdelmar

nmpjcp2015 said:


> So... I got one of those pregnancy pillows yesterday for a great deal $32 tax included... and idk if it's just be but that thing gave me fits all night. I've been sleeping with an old pillow between my legs and now the pillow has thrown me off. Has anyone else used one... link below.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970559082&pf_rd_i=desktop
> 
> also this is the pack and play i'm getting:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970559082&pf_rd_i=desktop

My husband bought me a snoogle and I probably have been using it the past 2-3 weeks and i like it so far, I probably will love it once this belly gets bigger!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

That's what I was thinking! That's cdelmar... maybe I'll like more once the belly gets bigger.


----------



## Rainstorm

Thanks for the comments on my scan!!
I used that pillow during my first pregnancy. The last tri it would have been impossible to sleep without it. The I used it to nurse lo and he used it as a prop when learning to sit, so even though it wasn't cheap, it was a great buy


----------



## DoubleTFun

I was going to try one of those pillows, but wasn't sure if I should just invest in some extra pillows instead. My husband says I hog the bed already with my 3 pillows.


----------



## apreslaube

We paid 50 bucks for one of those pillows. Leach or something. I use it for part of the night but then I get too hot. Sleeping just isn't working for me. Maybe the pillow will help more when I'm bigger. I can't stand that I can't move around when I'm sleeping. My abdomen, maybe the uterus will hurt, kind of like a pulling feeling when I change position in bed. even just moving from side to back. So annoying, and worrying - seriously can I not move without hurting my baby?


----------



## shelby1090

I haven't posted in here for awhile but I've been reading and trying to keep up to date. I'm 11 weeks 4 days and tomorrow DH and I go to meet our midwife and get another ultrasound. I'm having a lot of anxiety about it tonight although I've been fine until today. I'm terrified of a MMC. I want to see a healthy baby so badly if lose it if something turns out to be wrong. I'm grateful my husband is coming because he's my support system emotionally. I've also jus reached the point where my nausea is starting to subside although y appetite is still poor. I think whats contributing the most are my vivid dreams though. None are about baby really but none are pleasant. It's like the las month I've had nothing but awkward uncomfortable or even scary dreams. It's makes it difficult because although I'm sleeping a lot it doesn't feel restful when I've woken up. Is anyone else having this? And I mean NO good or pleasant dreams for weeks now. It's terribly off putting :(


----------



## GingerPanda

apreslaube said:


> We paid 50 bucks for one of those pillows. Leach or something. I use it for part of the night but then I get too hot. Sleeping just isn't working for me. Maybe the pillow will help more when I'm bigger. I can't stand that I can't move around when I'm sleeping. My abdomen, maybe the uterus will hurt, kind of like a pulling feeling when I change position in bed. even just moving from side to back. So annoying, and worrying - seriously can I not move without hurting my baby?

Who says you can't move? You can lay any way that's comfortable. Left side, right side, you can even lay on your back as long as you don't feel like your heart starts to race or your circulation in your legs is off. My doc says I can lay on my back as much as I want, as long as it's comfortable. He said even if I'm asleep, if I lay a wrong way, I will move on my own long before baby is affected.


----------



## GingerPanda

Shelby, I'm sorry you're having bad dreams! It's unfortunately a common problem in pregnancy. :(

Sending you good vibes for your scan! I can't wait to see your post about seeing a wriggly baby. At this point, chances are SO MUCH BETTER that things are perfect than something is wrong. Just remember that. :hugs:


----------



## apreslaube

Ginger - I can't move because I feel a painful pulling sensation when I move at all in bed.

Shelby - I've had horrible dreams too. Some are very uncomfortable and make me sick when I wake up, and other are just nightmares. I've always had sort of odd dreams but they've definitely become more intense and disturbing since becoming pregnant.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sounds like some hella strong round ligament pains! Maybe you'll pop soon!


----------



## apreslaube

Ginger - so you think it sounds good and not something to worry about?


----------



## GingerPanda

As always, if you're really concerned, you should ask your doctor. But stretching and pulling is normal at this stage, especially when you make twisting movements (like rolling over in bad or getting up too quickly). They do hurt! But they're normal.

However, if you are constantly in extreme pain from it and can't move at all in bed, even slowly, I would probably ask my doctor.


----------



## CrazyMumma

holy hormones!

Just bawled my eyes out at a Lego Friends episode.... Miss 4 and 6 laughed their asses off


----------



## MissR

Apreslaube, I completely understand where your coming from. I get it too. Pain when I turn or lie in a certain way. Actually, like you, I wouldn't really call it pain, it's more like a tightening, but it is pretty uncomfortable. I find it difficult to find a position I am comfortable In at night. I am hoping as my belly starts to grow to accomodate baby, the tightening feeling will wear off a bit xx


----------



## tallybee

Rainstorm said:


> Thanks for the comments on my scan!!
> I used that pillow during my first pregnancy. The last tri it would have been impossible to sleep without it. The I used it to nurse lo and he used it as a prop when learning to sit, so even though it wasn't cheap, it was a great buy

I might have to try and find one. What are 5 hey called again? There must be someone round here selling one lol



DoubleTFun said:


> I was going to try one of those pillows, but wasn't sure if I should just invest in some extra pillows instead. My husband says I hog the bed already with my 3 pillows.

Omg lol I have 5. 5!!



apreslaube said:


> We paid 50 bucks for one of those pillows. Leach or something. I use it for part of the night but then I get too hot. Sleeping just isn't working for me. Maybe the pillow will help more when I'm bigger. I can't stand that I can't move around when I'm sleeping. My abdomen, maybe the uterus will hurt, kind of like a pulling feeling when I change position in bed. even just moving from side to back. So annoying, and worrying - seriously can I not move without hurting my baby?

No you're not going to hurt baby:flower: xx its annoying g but it's just good growing and stretching xx



shelby1090 said:


> I haven't posted in here for awhile but I've been reading and trying to keep up to date. I'm 11 weeks 4 days and tomorrow DH and I go to meet our midwife and get another ultrasound. I'm having a lot of anxiety about it tonight although I've been fine until today. I'm terrified of a MMC. I want to see a healthy baby so badly if lose it if something turns out to be wrong. I'm grateful my husband is coming because he's my support system emotionally. I've also jus reached the point where my nausea is starting to subside although y appetite is still poor. I think whats contributing the most are my vivid dreams though. None are about baby really but none are pleasant. It's like the las month I've had nothing but awkward uncomfortable or even scary dreams. It's makes it difficult because although I'm sleeping a lot it doesn't feel restful when I've woken up. Is anyone else having this? And I mean NO good or pleasant dreams for weeks now. It's terribly off putting :(

:hugs: I'm the same hun it's a bit ch of pregnancy xx I'm glad your DH is supportive. I have everything crossed for you to see your perfect baby at next scan xx



CrazyMumma said:


> holy hormones!
> 
> Just bawled my eyes out at a Lego Friends episode.... Miss 4 and 6 laughed their asses off

:haha: bloody hormones lol xx



MissR said:


> Apreslaube, I completely understand where your coming from. I get it too. Pain when I turn or lie in a certain way. Actually, like you, I wouldn't really call it pain, it's more like a tightening, but it is pretty uncomfortable. I find it difficult to find a position I am comfortable In at night. I am hoping as my belly starts to grow to accomodate baby, the tightening feeling will wear off a bit xx

:hugs: yea so annoying init xx 

I have booked the gender scan!! 19th April we will be confirmed :blue: or :pink: :happydance:


----------



## pink_bow

Eek Tally that's a exciting not long to go! 

I think I need to invest in a pillow but more for my poor hip. Carried DD round the farm yesterday and it just hurt so bad :(


----------



## tallybee

I know, so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive just had to google Pack and Play lol... Didn't have a clue what that was, Over here in the UK there known as Travel cots and there so bloody bulky and heavy. You can pick them up so cheap for as little as £10 in charity shops, as there seem a great idea but for travelling they a nightmare.

I wonder why there soo loved in the states? Strange how we all favour one thing in different countries :)

for travelling i used a Koo-di Pop up Bassinet... It folded to the size of a iPad and literally weighed no more, and it was like a little pop up tent


----------



## cdelmar

I should be finding out gender today (results should be in by now, it has been 2 weeks)!!! :happydance:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Babee_Bugs said:


> Ive just had to google Pack and Play lol... Didn't have a clue what that was, Over here in the UK there known as Travel cots and there so bloody bulky and heavy. You can pick them up so cheap for as little as £10 in charity shops, as there seem a great idea but for travelling they a nightmare.
> 
> I wonder why there soo loved in the states? Strange how we all favour one thing in different countries :)
> 
> for travelling i used a Koo-di Pop up Bassinet... It folded to the size of a iPad and literally weighed no more, and it was like a little pop up tent

It's probably because we all buy unnecessarily huge SUVs to drive with just one baby, so we have plenty of space. Hahaha... :dohh::haha:

I threw that pillow on the floor today and went back to my old flat pillow between my legs/knees. Ugh. I'm getting the worse sleep every and it's wearing on me. IDK what to do. It's hard to get up for work. :nope::sleep:


----------



## GingerPanda

So exciting for everyone finding out gender! (And I'm super looking forward to the surprises from all our Team Yellow ladies in October!) :cloud9:


Sometimes I think my pregnancy is going by soooo slooow. But then I'm like, "What do you mean only 11 sleeps until I find out the gender?! I never thought I'd make it this far!"


----------



## shelby1090

Glad to hear the dreams are normal. My doctors office called and m midwife is sick so they rescheduled. Luckily they got me an appointment today at one. Thank goodness because even waiting a few extra hours is totally reving up my anxiety. Maybes is Gods way of telling me to be patient and positive? I just couldn't believe when they called me! Mean hubby has to go into work and then come back to go with me :(


----------



## Rainstorm

Babee_Bugs said:


> Ive just had to google Pack and Play lol... Didn't have a clue what that was, Over here in the UK there known as Travel cots and there so bloody bulky and heavy. You can pick them up so cheap for as little as £10 in charity shops, as there seem a great idea but for travelling they a nightmare.
> 
> I wonder why there soo loved in the states? Strange how we all favour one thing in different countries :)
> 
> for travelling i used a Koo-di Pop up Bassinet... It folded to the size of a iPad and literally weighed no more, and it was like a little pop up tent

We got a pack and play as a gift after lo was born, after having refused to buy it for a while. Turns out he slept there for three months, transitioning from the moses basket to his own crib. He didn't play in it cos he would scream like crazy when we left him there, and we took it on two trips, having to leave other things home for lack of trunk space, and when we got there the hotels had their own pack and play, so we only used our sheets. I did hear of other people, however, who used it for over a year for different things with great results...


----------



## Rainstorm

Oh, I forgot!! The first time I tried to move the pack and play from the bedroom to the living-room so he could play, I had to google how on earth you closed it. Even after watching a guy do it in slow motion I couldn't manage to fold it and open it again LOL


----------



## cdelmar

Rainstorm said:


> Oh, I forgot!! The first time I tried to move the pack and play from the bedroom to the living-room so he could play, I had to google how on earth you closed it. Even after watching a guy do it in slow motion I couldn't manage to fold it and open it again LOL

Im not sure if you live in the states but I know for those who register at Babies r Us (not sure about other baby stores) but they will teach you how to use their products).


----------



## Rainstorm

cdelmar said:


> Rainstorm said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I forgot!! The first time I tried to move the pack and play from the bedroom to the living-room so he could play, I had to google how on earth you closed it. Even after watching a guy do it in slow motion I couldn't manage to fold it and open it again LOL
> 
> Im not sure if you live in the states but I know for those who register at Babies r Us (not sure about other baby stores) but they will teach you how to use their products).Click to expand...

I'm not in the states (I'm from Argentina), but thanks for the tip!! :flower:


----------



## tallybee

That koo di cot thing looks brill!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hello, hormones! I started crying about NOTHING about an hour ago, and still haven't stopped! NOTHING IS WRONG! WHY AM I CRYING? :dohh:


----------



## apreslaube

We are registered with baby's r us :)


----------



## GingerPanda

We will be registering at Babies R Us when the time comes.

Hubs was all, "Aww... I don't think I'm going to get a baby shower..." I'm like... "Ours are co-ed so you can be there, plus I don't think men traditionally get one anyway?" :haha:

It's not for me, it's for the baby!


----------



## cdelmar

lol gingerpanda!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdelmar

So today was not the day :nope: and I had a feeling when I was typing my first post this morning...test had to be retaken today The location where samples are sent to didnt give too much information but my obgyn said it could have been because of how early i took it (you can take as early as 11 weeks and I took it at 11 weeks 1 day) the nurse who conducted the test today said it could because tubes of blood were not full (I dont remember if it was) so.....another 2 weeks we may or may not find out (I ahve a feeling this test wont come back with anything again and we will find out at my 18 week ultrasound! 
On a funnier note, DH was more upset than I was since he was so nervous during the appointment. When we heard the heartbeat my obgyn goes," well according to the theory it could be a girl since you have a high heart beat" and my DH looks up in shock and he just looked so scared. The nurse reminds him it is just a myth but, to him all he hears is, "ITS A GIRL!" After the nurse leaves he goes, "what am I going to do with a girl, do you know what I am going to have to deal with a girl, and then the boys???
oh my lol i was laughing! And all the way to the lab (which is in the basement he has a million thoughts running through his mind...poor thing! He starts talking to himself and says, "everything is going to be pink, i dont even like pink" he asks me what I am laughing at and I said, "your reaction!" I just had to share with you girls :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

I don't like pink either! I've already told my whole family NO PINK if it's is a girl. Lol


----------



## Rainstorm

There's nothing like a good cry for no reason Ginger lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Apparently! :haha:

I think at one point I was crying because I had just eaten, but I was already hungry again, and there wasn't anything I wanted in the house. LOL


----------



## shelby1090

[URL=https://s284.photobucket.com/user/shelby110/media/US%2012%20weeks_zpsfudex56m.jpg.html][IMG]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll38/shelby110/US%2012%20weeks_zpsfudex56m.jpg[/URL][/IMG]Ok. So.
Ultrasound went PERFECTLY. Heart rate was 150 bpm and the baby even did little sit ups and arm waves for us!! Measured really well and...YAY. We are over the moon. I do have a question though. There are places in town to get ultrasounds done and we REALLY want one early to find out gender. When's the earliest we could really go? I was thinking 14 weeksish because I see that a lot on these forums but then google was all "NOPE", so now I'm not sure. The place we are going can even live stream the ultrasound for family members so we all want to find out together which would be so special. Any ideas? I was thinking latest would be 16 weeks but a whole month is sooooo looonngg from now haha. 2 or 3 weeks seems much more manageable haha


----------



## GingerPanda

I told you it would be great!

You'll have to ask the place that does them. You can tell (I think) from 15 weeks, but the place I'm going to won't do gender determination until 16 weeks to make sure. 11 days until my gender scan!


----------



## shelby1090

GingerPanda said:


> I told you it would be great!
> 
> You'll have to ask the place that does them. You can tell (I think) from 15 weeks, but the place I'm going to won't do gender determination until 16 weeks to make sure. 11 days until my gender scan!

I like the place I've chosen because a)they have a special so it's only $50 right now. and b) it says on their site that if they can't determine gender that they let you come back for another visit free of charge. but it doesn't do the live streaming. I think we will end up doing that and trying to tell our families in another cute way. We aren't close to anyone so it's been really hard trying to think of ways to tell them.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, ours will let you come back if they can't tell too, but they won't even try until 16 weeks. It's called Stork Vision.


----------



## tallybee

Our gender scan place does it from 16 weeks so I'm booked in for bang on 16 weeks lol xx

I finished knitting my baby sweater but the picture file is too big to attach xx


----------



## tallybee

Oh and I also dislike pink. It's almost impossible to avoid with a little girl tho x


----------



## JJsmom

Hi ladies! I am due Oct 27th! This will be our 4th child! I have an 11 yr old, my DH and I have a 21m old, and a 7m old! It's crazy to think we'll have 3 under 3! I have just told my family, and my DH has yet to tell his. I feel hide already so I'm surprised my MIL hasn't said a word yet! Congrats to everyone! I have been on bnb for the last two but I'm just now getting the time to be able to come on here and post. 

This pregnancy was a shock to me and took me a little while to come to the reality of it but I finally am starting to get excited again!


----------



## cheree89

cdelmar said:


> So today was not the day :nope: and I had a feeling when I was typing my first post this morning...test had to be retaken today The location where samples are sent to didnt give too much information but my obgyn said it could have been because of how early i took it (you can take as early as 11 weeks and I took it at 11 weeks 1 day) the nurse who conducted the test today said it could because tubes of blood were not full (I dont remember if it was) so.....another 2 weeks we may or may not find out (I ahve a feeling this test wont come back with anything again and we will find out at my 18 week ultrasound!
> On a funnier note, DH was more upset than I was since he was so nervous during the appointment. When we heard the heartbeat my obgyn goes," well according to the theory it could be a girl since you have a high heart beat" and my DH looks up in shock and he just looked so scared. The nurse reminds him it is just a myth but, to him all he hears is, "ITS A GIRL!" After the nurse leaves he goes, "what am I going to do with a girl, do you know what I am going to have to deal with a girl, and then the boys???
> oh my lol i was laughing! And all the way to the lab (which is in the basement he has a million thoughts running through his mind...poor thing! He starts talking to himself and says, "everything is going to be pink, i dont even like pink" he asks me what I am laughing at and I said, "your reaction!" I just had to share with you girls :haha:


Oh bummer you have to redo the test. I got the harmony test, which can be done at 9 weeks. I had mine done at 9+2 and had a low fetal fraction of like 7%, but apparently it was enough because I got results from it. I am not a fan of pink either, but there are lots of super cute girl stuff that isn't pink. I am tired of the superhero boy stuff, but I do love the color palate of the boy clothes.


----------



## DoubleTFun

GingerPanda said:


> Hello, hormones! I started crying about NOTHING about an hour ago, and still haven't stopped! NOTHING IS WRONG! WHY AM I CRYING? :dohh:

The last few days I have had tears running down my face at odd times for no reason. This is my 3rd pregnancy and I cry watching all sorts of things, but the tears just running down my face for no reason I don't get. I have a tear running down my face as I am typing. Stupid hormones!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Hoping when I go for my ultrasound at 16+5 that they can tell the gender of these little ones. 

I got wonderful news today my cousin has been talking with all of her friends who are done having babies and they are donating a crib, changing table, walker, exersaucer, 2 swings and a highchair. I am so overwhelmed right now! We passed on our baby things 2 years ago since we were happy with our little family of 4. So it is such a relief that I don't have to buy these things. Still plenty more to get for twins, but every little bit helps!


----------



## GingerPanda

Great news, DoubleTFun!

Welcome, JJsmom, I've added you in!


----------



## tallybee

JJsmom said:


> Hi ladies! I am due Oct 27th! This will be our 4th child! I have an 11 yr old, my DH and I have a 21m old, and a 7m old! It's crazy to think we'll have 3 under 3! I have just told my family, and my DH has yet to tell his. I feel hide already so I'm surprised my MIL hasn't said a word yet! Congrats to everyone! I have been on bnb for the last two but I'm just now getting the time to be able to come on here and post.
> 
> This pregnancy was a shock to me and took me a little while to come to the reality of it but I finally am starting to get excited again!

Welcome along to the group!!



DoubleTFun said:


> Hoping when I go for my ultrasound at 16+5 that they can tell the gender of these little ones.
> 
> I got wonderful news today my cousin has been talking with all of her friends who are done having babies and they are donating a crib, changing table, walker, exersaucer, 2 swings and a highchair. I am so overwhelmed right now! We passed on our baby things 2 years ago since we were happy with our little family of 4. So it is such a relief that I don't have to buy these things. Still plenty more to get for twins, but every little bit helps!

Fx the scan will be nice and clear for you xx Gah I can't even imagine having twins lol one baby at a time is enough!!!!! It's great that people are passing items to you though, that'll be a great help x


----------



## babywesson3

I didnt want any pink if my first was a girl i told all the family to not even bother lol but if i have a girl now after 2 boys its probably going to be a pink and purple wonderland for the babe lol 
My OH has decided that a gender scan is a waste of money :( and i have to wait til 20 week scan ... we do have a lot to buy with both our boys bdays inbetween and needing a new car and everything for the baby then only a short time to xmas after baby comes we will need to have a little saved for that already. But still next time i have an emotional breakdown and hes being all extra nicey i'll ask again  lol


----------



## Charmed86

I've started bleeding again. I hope it's just the clot, but it's a lot of blood & last time I bled like this, I lost one of my twins :( I've called my midwife, who tried to get me into the epau for a scan, but they're fully booked until Monday - which is when my dating scan is anyway! The mw sounded really concerned, until I told her about my scan being on Monday anyway & she tried to be cheery about it. Said that it can be normal, don't worry & rest over the wkend. Sigh. I've just got to wait it out.. I don't know whether to try to book in for another private scan to make sure our little bear is ok. I'm praying he is ok in there.


----------



## pink_bow

Oh no charmed :( I really hope it's just a clot and your little one is holding on. Please rest xx


----------



## tallybee

Oh charmed I hope it's just a clot and bubs is doing just fine :hugs: it must be horrible having to wait and worry xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Fingers crossed it's nothing charmed. I hope you can get an earlier scan, if you choose to x


----------



## bathbabe

Hope everythings ok charmed x


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope all is well, Charmed! Is there nowhere else you can get a scan?


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies unfortunately I'm starting to miscarry. I had some bleeding and went to the ER yesterday and confirmed babies heart stopped beating at 8+3. I'm pretty gutted. We had a good heartbeat at 6+5 and I really thought this one was going to stick but here I am again. 

Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all! 

Ginger if you don't mind updating the Rainbows page as well? Thank you!


----------



## GingerPanda

Lynny, I'm so sorry. I'll update both pages for you. :hugs:

Those RMC ladies who don't get their rainbows are almost always the ones that give up. I truly believe one day you'll have that precious rainbow, even though right now it stings like hell. Sending you tons of love!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm so sorry Lynny, especially hard as you'd heard the heartbeat.

Sending you lots of healing wishes and I really hope you get your rainbow baby soon x


----------



## pink_bow

So sorry Lynny :hugs:


----------



## Charmed86

I'm so sorry Lynny. Take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## shelby1090

Keeping you in my prayers charmed! I hope the next few days pass quickly.

Lynny in so sorry :hug:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hope everything is ok Charmed.. :hugs:

so sorry Lynny :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I think i went abit overboard on the pink with my Daughter: haha: After having 2 boys, it was refreshing to go with a change, but it was also overwhelming and very strange to see all little pink clothes on the washing line, awwwwwww lol

Heres a link to how i decorated her bedroom: Laylas Pink Nursery


----------



## xCherylx

I'm so sorry Lynny77, hope you recover fast and I'm sure you will get your rainbow baby soon xx

WOW Babee_Bugs that's beautiful I would love a nursery so beautiful for my little one! :)


----------



## tallybee

Aw Lynny :hugs: so sorry hun xx


----------



## pink_bow

Babee the nursery is amazing :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you :D i loved doing it... it was so pink and girly lol...

I now need to somehow squeeze another cot in there and decorate it for 2 siblings... may have to do that when baby arrives as we won't know gender...

Im quite liking Light grey at the minute (sons bedroom, our bedroom and kitchen are all grey lol) :/ maybes thats bit too much for in the nursery also haha


----------



## Mrs Mel

I've been listening to baby on my doppler.

I can pick up baby straight away, it's definitely baby, the heartbeat is fast and clear and like a train. But the display doesn't always show. Sometimes it's blank and sometimes it's a much lower number.

Baby is very central, just beside my main artery. I'm hoping it's the distortion from the artery which is affecting the reading? When baby was off centre the display was showing 150+bpm.

Anyone else had this or heard of this? X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hmmm Mrs Mel, im not sure... Have you looked around everywhere to see if you can detect anything else?

I tend to find my main artery down both sides,,,, slightly left from my belly button i find the Placenta and then with little movements i find babies heartbeat. Theres loads of noises in your belly when pregnant, it never occurred to me :haha:

The only thing i can suggest is to go on Youtube and compare what your hearing to what other peoples baby heart beat/placenta and artery sounds like, this might help you to determine what your listening too :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Heres my 14week Bump picky from Yesterday (ticker needs changing)

a Few people on Facebook were like "Wow your big!, i was only that big with my 4th when i gave birth" :saywhat: 

Yeh thanx for that!!! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







My Baby Bump Update - 14weeks with no.4.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks Babee, I'll have a YouTube / Google session!

Lovely bump! You look fab!


----------



## pink_bow

Beautiful bump babee. I keep meaning to upload mine but seems too much hard work :lol:


----------



## tallybee

Lovely bump pic! Mine's getting quite impressive bit pink bow you're right getting a pic done seems a huge effort lol!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Mel, I have a Sonoline B, and it never displays the right BPM either. I just manually calculate it.

Babee, nice bump!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks Ginger, that's good to know.

Like we need one more thing to worry about, eh? :D


----------



## babywesson3

had my scan today :D yay measured 13+1 so have new due date of 14th October .... there was only one in there :D


----------



## tallybee

babywesson3 said:


> had my scan today :D yay measured 13+1 so have new due date of 14th October .... there was only one in there :D

:happydance: yay!!


----------



## tallybee

Gah my picture files keep bouncing back as too large


----------



## Tink1o5

Tallybee- I find if you crop the pictures, they will usually upload with no problems :)


----------



## GingerPanda

You could also turn down the quality if it's an option on your phone. That will make the file size smaller. :)

BabyWesson, yay! I'm out and about right now. Remind me to change your due date later. :haha:

Actually, if everybody could do me a favor and check the front page to see if your due dates/storks are all correct, I would appreciate it! If you need a change to be made, make the subject of your comment "Update Front Page" so they'll be easier for me to pick out from all the other posts. Thaaaaanks!


----------



## cheree89

I always seem to get a big bump in the beginning, but then it kind of slows down. I measure big through about week 25, then my growth slows so that I start measuring on track and then by the end, I am measuring behind (but that could be because with my last one, he really dropped low in my pelvis). My first child was born at 30 weeks, but weighed 4 lbs 2 oz, which is really big. When I had ptl with my second, he was estimated via ultrasound at almost 4 lbs (and I was still measuring big for gestation age), but then when I had him 1 day shy of 40 weeks, he was only 7 lbs 7 oz, which is totally average. I think I just grow them big early lol. I totally have a bump now at almost 15 weeks.


----------



## onebumpplease

Would like to join you ladies. I'm due Oct 2nd with my second. Ive found it hard to believe after mc last August. Had my scan last week and all seems well, look forward t poo sharing your journeys.


----------



## Chrissi1981

We know we just found out that we are having a little Frenchie a boy !! I cannot quite believe it !!


----------



## GingerPanda

OBP, welcome! I'll add you in!

Chrissi, YAAAAY, A BOY! CONGRATS!


----------



## JJsmom

Lynny, so sorry for your loss! Praying you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## bathbabe

Welcome Onebump! Im due 2nd Oct too :wave: 
Yay a boy! Congratulations Chrissi x


----------



## GingerPanda

My left boob is killing me today! It feels like there's a wasp inside my boob stinging me in the same place over and over.


----------



## Chrissi1981

I've been having shooting pains in mine ... Takes me by surprise !


----------



## Chrissi1981

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies unfortunately I'm starting to miscarry. I had some bleeding and went to the ER yesterday and confirmed babies heart stopped beating at 8+3. I'm pretty gutted. We had a good heartbeat at 6+5 and I really thought this one was going to stick but here I am again.
> 
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all!
> 
> Ginger if you don't mind updating the Rainbows page as well? Thank you!

Oh honey I'm so sorry. I pray you don't have this again. We all know how hard this is. Sending you lots of love and light xxx


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi Ladies,
I've been taking a bit of a break from the forums, some of the info here is upsetting to me.
All is well with me. I am definitely feeling movement from both babies. Baby A's heartbeat is on my left about 2 inches above my pubic bone and Baby B's heartbeat is all the way up about an inch right of my belly button now. My bump is getting huge!
 



Attached Files:







10428645_10153796175497814_7459787523017483530_n.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hit Girl

Looking amazing DS!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I also tend to get huge early on... but from now till about 20 weeks there won't be much change in size and shape... from then on, ill start to look like the back end of a bus :haha:


----------



## Hope87

GingerPanda said:


> You could also turn down the quality if it's an option on your phone. That will make the file size smaller. :)
> 
> BabyWesson, yay! I'm out and about right now. Remind me to change your due date later. :haha:
> 
> Actually, if everybody could do me a favor and check the front page to see if your due dates/storks are all correct, I would appreciate it! If you need a change to be made, make the subject of your comment "Update Front Page" so they'll be easier for me to pick out from all the other posts. Thaaaaanks!

Looks as though I'm not on the front page! October 4th due date.


----------



## Hope87

Dark_Star said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been taking a bit of a break from the forums, some of the info here is upsetting to me.
> All is well with me. I am definitely feeling movement from both babies. Baby A's heartbeat is on my left about 2 inches above my pubic bone and Baby B's heartbeat is all the way up about an inch right of my belly button now. My bump is getting huge!

You look gorgeous!


----------



## tallybee

Tink1o5 said:


> Tallybee- I find if you crop the pictures, they will usually upload with no problems :)

Yeah that sometimes seems to work, but this one if I cropped it any more it'd be nothing :lol:



GingerPanda said:


> You could also turn down the quality if it's an option on your phone. That will make the file size smaller. :)
> 
> BabyWesson, yay! I'm out and about right now. Remind me to change your due date later. :haha:
> 
> Actually, if everybody could do me a favor and check the front page to see if your due dates/storks are all correct, I would appreciate it! If you need a change to be made, make the subject of your comment "Update Front Page" so they'll be easier for me to pick out from all the other posts. Thaaaaanks!

Tried that too, there#s only 2 options and it#s on hte lowest lol. Will maybe have another try tomorrow x

I will try and remember to do that after the gender scan on the 19th!


onebumpplease said:


> Would like to join you ladies. I'm due Oct 2nd with my second. Ive found it hard to believe after mc last August. Had my scan last week and all seems well, look forward t poo sharing your journeys.




Chrissi1981 said:


> We know we just found out that we are having a little Frenchie a boy !! I cannot quite believe it !!

:wohoo: congrats!!!!!



GingerPanda said:


> My left boob is killing me today! It feels like there's a wasp inside my boob stinging me in the same place over and over.

I have stabbing pains randomly in mine! Really takes me by surprise lol. 



Dark_Star said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been taking a bit of a break from the forums, some of the info here is upsetting to me.
> All is well with me. I am definitely feeling movement from both babies. Baby A's heartbeat is on my left about 2 inches above my pubic bone and Baby B's heartbeat is all the way up about an inch right of my belly button now. My bump is getting huge!


:hugs:

Your bump is ace!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Anyone else still experiencing morning sickness? I mostly just feel like things taste funny. I take Diclegis for morning sickness and it allows me to actually eat. I only actually got sick once, but have dealt with horrible nausea. I don't know if my nausea is lasting longer due to 2 cookin in my belly. I only had a month of morning sickness with my first 2 pregnancies.


----------



## Dark_Star

Sorry, DoubleTFun, I haven't had any real nausea so I'm not sure.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope87, got'cha! Sorry! :flower: Hard to keep up with all you ladies!


DoubleTFun (I wanted to think of an acronym for your name so it was shorter to type, but "DTF" means something I'm sure you don't want to be your name. I'll just spell it all out! :haha:), I had a random puke out of nowhere two nights ago. I thought I was over it, but it was weird. There are still some things that turn my stomach (like mint).


----------



## DoubleTFun

GingerPanda said:


> Hope87, got'cha! Sorry! :flower: Hard to keep up with all you ladies!
> 
> 
> DoubleTFun (I wanted to think of an acronym for your name so it was shorter to type, but "DTF" means something I'm sure you don't want to be your name. I'll just spell it all out! :haha:), I had a random puke out of nowhere two nights ago. I thought I was over it, but it was weird. There are still some things that turn my stomach (like mint).

Boy does my hubby wish I was DTF.. LOL! I am not doing to well with anything sweet. I am starting to get over the tiredness. Although it hits me like a bulldozer every few days.


----------



## craquinette

Hi Ladies! 
I've been following this thread for a while now but haven't posted anything.... Probably because it didn't feel real at all (still doesn't lol). 

I'm due 4th October, I'll be 15 weeks this week-end. GingerPanda, would you mind adding me please? :winkwink:

Oh and we're Team Yellow!

All of you ladies who posted bump pics look absolutely gorgeous!! I'm not showing yet but my pants start to feel a bit tight. Can't wait to have a visible bump like you do!!


----------



## Rainstorm

I'm having the worst sickness, Im taking a pill my obgyn gave me, works wonders. Last week I ran out and said, oh well, I'm 12 weeks already so maybe I don't need it anymore. Two days later I was vomiting 4 times a day. 

Dark star that bump looks lovely! Glad to know everything's fine!

I had an awful moment today. A collegue's daughter recently gave birth to a premature baby, she was 6 months pregnant, the baby was in the NICU and died a month later. I saw her today and she touched my belly and started to cry. It was the saddest thing ever. Then I started to cry... I cannot even imagine what her family's going through.... sorry I shared that but I had to get it off my chest


----------



## MissR

Rainstorm that sounds hard, I hope your colleague can get through this difficult time.

I also had a bad day yesterday, I would not like to share on these posts as I feel it may cause upset but it has effected me quite a bit. I don't really have anybody to speak about it with as I know It would upset my partner.

Anyway, I hope everybody is doing great and feeling great. On the upside, I think I have maybe convinced OH to get a gender scan next week! Xx


----------



## bathbabe

Hope your ok MissR, here if you want to talk x

As for sickness!!! Yes, I still cant brush my teeth without puking :brat: x


----------



## tallybee

craquinette said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I've been following this thread for a while now but haven't posted anything.... Probably because it didn't feel real at all (still doesn't lol).
> 
> I'm due 4th October, I'll be 15 weeks this week-end. GingerPanda, would you mind adding me please? :winkwink:
> 
> Oh and we're Team Yellow!
> 
> All of you ladies who posted bump pics look absolutely gorgeous!! I'm not showing yet but my pants start to feel a bit tight. Can't wait to have a visible bump like you do!!

Hi! Welcome, you're due the same day as me! :D



Rainstorm said:


> I'm having the worst sickness, Im taking a pill my obgyn gave me, works wonders. Last week I ran out and said, oh well, I'm 12 weeks already so maybe I don't need it anymore. Two days later I was vomiting 4 times a day.
> 
> Dark star that bump looks lovely! Glad to know everything's fine!
> 
> I had an awful moment today. A collegue's daughter recently gave birth to a premature baby, she was 6 months pregnant, the baby was in the NICU and died a month later. I saw her today and she touched my belly and started to cry. It was the saddest thing ever. Then I started to cry... I cannot even imagine what her family's going through.... sorry I shared that but I had to get it off my chest

:hugs::hugs: dont be sorry hun it's ok to share sad things too xx



MissR said:


> Rainstorm that sounds hard, I hope your colleague can get through this difficult time.
> 
> I also had a bad day yesterday, I would not like to share on these posts as I feel it may cause upset but it has effected me quite a bit. I don't really have anybody to speak about it with as I know It would upset my partner.
> 
> Anyway, I hope everybody is doing great and feeling great. On the upside, I think I have maybe convinced OH to get a gender scan next week! Xx

:hugs::hugs: here if you need a chat hunny x

Hopefully my bump pic will attach this time. 

I feel awful with hayfever and no idea what medication is ok.
 



Attached Files:







bump 9th april.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## craquinette

Thanks Talleebee! Looks like we're due date buddies :thumb up:

Beautiful bump! You look great!


----------



## Rainstorm

MissR you can tallk to me if you want :)


----------



## DoubleTFun

Brushing my teeth is the worst. I gag and feel sick for awhile after. 

Have you tried asking your Dr for samples of Diclegis? I got the prescription which was 100 tabs. Then the Dr gave me 3 boxes of samples.


----------



## GingerPanda

craquinette, you've been added! :)


:hugs: for all my ladies going through a hard time!


----------



## bathbabe

MissR is it what youve written a post about in second tri?? X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lovely bumps ladies!

Hope you're ok MissR, we're all here if you need a chat x


----------



## cdelmar

I was just curious, who are the first time moms on this forum?


----------



## GingerPanda

Me! Third pregnancy, but first baby! :)


----------



## bathbabe

#2 for me x


----------



## geordiemoo

Number 2 here!


----------



## MissR

No bathbee, it's a separate matter xx

Thank you all the ladies offering support, so nice to know that any of you are here for a chat if needed. I have spoken to OHs sister today and feel a little better xx 

Tally bump is looking great! Xx


----------



## apreslaube

First time mom here. 

Ugh I'm so mad. So at work there are 6 of us with the same job that sit in the same area. 4 of them caught this horrible stomach virus. They kept coming in to work. I tried to stay away as much as possible. But nope- woke up with it today. Had a fever and was delirious this morning but it broke and I'm feeling better. I hope the baby is ok. ....


----------



## Alpha

Hi, I've been lurking on this thread for a while now but haven't posted.

I'm 12+6 with identical twins, officially due on 17th October, but expect the babies will be here sometime mid-late September. Absolutely terrified but so excited too. Had my 12 week scan today and everything looked good so that was a huge relief. I'll be glad when I'm out of 1st tri and hopefully feeling less exhausted! 

Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## DoubleTFun

Alpha said:


> Hi, I've been lurking on this thread for a while now but haven't posted.
> 
> I'm 12+6 with identical twins, officially due on 17th October, but expect the babies will be here sometime mid-late September. Absolutely terrified but so excited too. Had my 12 week scan today and everything looked good so that was a huge relief. I'll be glad when I'm out of 1st tri and hopefully feeling less exhausted!
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> xx


I'm due October 11 with twins also. DI DI twins. My Dr's are hoping to get me to 36 weeks since I tend to deliver early, plus I get high blood pressure during pregnancy. I am 13+5 today and I still have my tired days, but they are getting better.


----------



## tallybee

Hey everyone! Thanks for all the nice bump compliments!

Welcome Alpha, congrats!!!!!

I am on no.3 here :flower:


----------



## AJae

@cdelmar; FTM here!


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks for the add 
I still feel really sick when I get a whiff of bad smells, particularly my DD's dirty nappy.....gagging at the thought lol.
My bump is silly big for this stage!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

cdelmar said:


> I was just curious, who are the first time moms on this forum?

7th Pregnancy... but 4th Baby :D although everytime feels like the 1st time :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG what a day!... Day 1 of Potty Training... Need i say anymore? lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Alpha! You make our SIXTH set of twins! :shock::cloud9:

I am loving all these babies! So exciting!


----------



## KrazyMomma

cdelmar said:


> I was just curious, who are the first time moms on this forum?


First time mom. No visible bump yet. 14 weeks completed.


----------



## startd

I'm a first time mum too, due 15 October. Nausea has really settled in the last few days, although my reflux is ongoing.
We have our NT scan on Monday


----------



## detterose

Any of you ladies know much about nubs? Is there a nub at the bottom of baby or is that something else?
 



Attached Files:







Nubprofile.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## craquinette

1st baby here as well!
15 weeks tomorrow and no visible bump yet. I can't wait to show!!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

cdelmar said:


> I was just curious, who are the first time moms on this forum?

I'm a first time mom. At this point I'm just getting fat. And my boobs are gigantic. According g to my SD I have melons on my chest. :cry::haha::blush:


----------



## MissR

Second time round for me :) I thought I had a kind of bump, but now I've woken up this morning and I've gone back to normal. I started showing around 18 weeks with DD but thought it would be sooner with this LO x


----------



## pink_bow

detterose said:


> Any of you ladies know much about nubs? Is there a nub at the bottom of baby or is that something else?

I'm terrible with nubs so have no idea sorry! 

My gender scan is tomorrow! I really hope baby flashes! 

Still being sick too :( this pregnancy is so like DD's x


----------



## tallybee

Omg pink bow GL tomorrow!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

detterose said:


> Any of you ladies know much about nubs? Is there a nub at the bottom of baby or is that something else?

I can't pick a definite nub up on where it should be... That white circle, to me looks more like the femur ball joint (i think thats the right name for it lol)

This may be obscuring the nub...

Looking at the skull though, it looks boyish, but I'm not overly good at skull theory more nubs for me...

sorry x


----------



## heidi87814

I've been missing from the forums for a few weeks but welcome and congrats to all the new ladies I've missed! :) Pregnancy #2 but baby #4 here.


----------



## MissR

Good luck today pink bow :) xx


----------



## pink_bow

Thank you! Will update later hopefully :D


----------



## tallybee

Exciting!

My son's 11 today so we're off to laser quest lol x


----------



## pink_bow

We are having a girl :D over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## GingerPanda

Pink_Bow! CONGRATS! :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## pink_bow

Thank you!


----------



## MissR

Awww congrats pink bow!! Xx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats pink!!!  

I find out in less than 48 hours! 

Good to "see" you Heidi!


----------



## bathbabe

A pink one yay! :) x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Congrats Pink_Bow :D


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congrats Pink_Bow


----------



## pink_bow

Thank you :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats pinkbow


----------



## startd

Congrats Pinkbow!

I have my NT scan in a few hours - I'm looking forward to seeing the baby again


----------



## bathbabe

Good luck startd x


----------



## craquinette

Congrats Pink! This is so exciting! :flower:

I'm staying Team Yeloow but I find it sooooo exciting to get to know the genders of others now! Can't wait to read others update their little one's gender as the weeks progress!


----------



## apreslaube

So we are interviewing for a doula this Wednesday. Does anyone have experience with them? I'm not able to have midwife and I am with a group of OBs so I don't actually have an assigned one. 

Also, me and the husband got into it yesterday about who is going to be in the room with us during labor. He has issues. I said I want him, the doula, and my mom in there (in addition to medical personnel of course). He thinks having my mom in there is ridiculous and that no one does that. He thinks that by my mom being in there, his mom needs to be too (which be doesn't want). I was so angry and was basically like I'm the pregnant one. I'll be the one in labor so I'll choose who is in the room. I was like I could chooseyto not even have you in the room. I was so mad.


----------



## cheree89

apreslaube said:


> So we are interviewing for a doula this Wednesday. Does anyone have experience with them? I'm not able to have midwife and I am with a group of OBs so I don't actually have an assigned one.
> 
> Also, me and the husband got into it yesterday about who is going to be in the room with us during labor. He has issues. I said I want him, the doula, and my mom in there (in addition to medical personnel of course). He thinks having my mom in there is ridiculous and that no one does that. He thinks that by my mom being in there, his mom needs to be too (which be doesn't want). I was so angry and was basically like I'm the pregnant one. I'll be the one in labor so I'll choose who is in the room. I was like I could chooseyto not even have you in the room. I was so mad.

Doulas are so great. I will be hiring a doula as well. I've had them for both of my previous births. I've tried to get my mom to both of my boys' births, but I have preciptous labors so it has never worked out. My dh is squeemish, so he stays on the other side of the hospital lol. I'd just let your dh know how it would make you feel to have your mom there. Also, your doula might have ideas on how to talk to dh about it.


----------



## heidi87814

Congrats pink_bow! :)


----------



## DoubleTFun

apreslaube said:


> So we are interviewing for a doula this Wednesday. Does anyone have experience with them? I'm not able to have midwife and I am with a group of OBs so I don't actually have an assigned one.
> 
> Also, me and the husband got into it yesterday about who is going to be in the room with us during labor. He has issues. I said I want him, the doula, and my mom in there (in addition to medical personnel of course). He thinks having my mom in there is ridiculous and that no one does that. He thinks that by my mom being in there, his mom needs to be too (which be doesn't want). I was so angry and was basically like I'm the pregnant one. I'll be the one in labor so I'll choose who is in the room. I was like I could chooseyto not even have you in the room. I was so mad.

I had my mom in the room for my first delivery. Which happened so fast in the middle of the night and she got there just as I started to push. 
Ask the Dr's how many people you are allowed in the room. I was only allowed 2 and if you are having a Doula that might count as your second person. There were so many personnel in my room when it came to pushing I can understand why they have limits. 
During my second labor my husband and I agreed that this one was for just the two of us to bond. My mom and Dad were there during labor, but when it came time to push they stepped out and let us have our moment. 
The first pregnancy it was my mom's first grandchild and I thought she deserved to witness it.
The second pregnancy although I had to push for longer I felt it went much smoother with just my husband as I could concentrate better and it was more bonding for us. This time it will be just the two of us and I am hoping that my parents make it into town in time to help take care of my 2 kids so they don't have to witness the birth.


----------



## startd

NT scan went well, and baby is growing nicely.
We found out the gender (most likely) as he flashed us in one of the pictures!


----------



## startd

How do I add a photo here?


----------



## startd

Here's our little one at almost 14 weeks

Great to see the scans today. Looks like we're expecting a boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bathbabe

Yay congrats startd! X


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats startd :D


----------



## 3boys

Congrats startd I found out at at 14 weeks that I was team Blue as well. Exciting x


----------



## Charmed86

I had my dating scan today :) Baby is looking great, they've told me he/she is measuring at 13+5 now (which is 4 days over what I thought I was.. And FF said!) Hmm. It was really rushed though & he couldn't do the NT measurements as baby had his spine facing us.. Although, when I asked, he said baby was on his side.. Which was clearly wrong. Sigh. I'm not sure he really knew what he was doing tbh! I'm going to mention it to my MW as I feel let down by the service. He blamed the baby being in the wrong position & my weight, but I know women bigger than me who have had the NT test! A friend of mine had a baby in the wrong position, her tech asked her to drink some pop & move around a bit to move baby. We weren't told to do that. We weren't even offered a photo as the tech said they'd be rubbish. I asked for one anyway, & he didn't charge us for it, but still! I don't care if he thinks it's rubbish, it's my first baby!! God dammit. I'm so annoyed. 

I don't know if I believe the new dates.. The whole thing was so rushed, he could have got the measurements wrong. He didn't really check them more than a couple of times. We're going for a gender scan at 16wks - A private one!! I don't have much faith in the NHS at the moment. I am tempted to hire a doula for when I give birth, just so I've got someone on my side in there with me. I know I'll have my DH, but I also want someone who knows what's normal & what's not. 

I've been offered a quad test to get figures for down's syndrome etc. 

Anyway, so apparently I am now 13+5 (I'll update my ticker) & my new EDD is 14/10/15. Can this be changed on the main page please? I figure even if the private scan changes my dates back to where they should be, the NHS wont care. The same way they don't care about the hematoma & haven't even looked for it. Sigh.


----------



## MissR

Congrats startd!!

Charmed, sorry to hear you weren't very happy with the tech. I have no advice really, just hugs your way! Hopefully your gender scan will be a much happier experience for you xx


----------



## Charmed86

Wow, I had no idea you could see so early! 

Thanks MissR, I think I'm just annoyed because my friend had such a different, better experience! The results won't change how I feel about baby anyway, so I suppose it doesn't really matter whether we get the test or not :) I can't wait for the gender scan, I am so certain we're expecting a boy!


----------



## bathbabe

I cant remember who asked earlier but I had my mum with me! She only just managed to arrive in time tho lol. 
This time im not sure if she will be there or not, it all depends on time of day, school day, weekend and who will be able to look after or get my son from school etc etc! I need my mummy tho.. my OH was rubbish last time, basically just slept in the chair next to me the whole time Lol. X


----------



## bathbabe

Sorry you had a crappy time charmed x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

This is my first, but I'm having my husband and possibly my sister. He wants it to just be us, but I want her there because she's aggressive and will request what I want. Plus I really need her to take photos because I don't know how much I'll remember and I want records of everything for later. 

Everyone else will come by and say hello and my parents will probably want to pray with us, then they'll leave.

Congrats on a baby boy startd! Tomorrow is my big day. Ahhh, I hope they can tell me.


----------



## GingerPanda

This is our first baby. It'll just be me, hubs, and the doctors. I don't want anyone else in the room. It's one of the biggest events in our lives as a couple, and I want it to be as private as possible. :)


Congrats on team blue, startd!


----------



## apreslaube

Congrats startd. What a crummy experience charmed! I'm sure the private will be much better


----------



## babywesson3

Last 2 have been me and hubby and will be the same this time. 
Hubby doesn't have to do much til were pushing as I don't like being touched or anything just need motivating words for pushing and him close by. And he passes my water as and when I need it lol He keeps everyone up to date on the phone and I usually bounce and enjoy my gas and air lol


----------



## GingerPanda

I so wish I was allowed to have gas and air! Lol


----------



## MissR

Last time I had my OH and his mum and sister would alternate coming to check on me as we was only allowed 2 in the room. OH's sister was there when baby actually made her arrival. My mum passed away when I was younger so that wasn't an option for me, otherwise I would have had her there gladly. Also my sisters aren't very good with the ugliness that comes with giving birth and OH sister had 2 children before me so I wanted someone with experience. This time however, I know the whole process and I think I would just like it to be me and OH xx


----------



## DoubleTFun

GingerPanda said:


> I so wish I was allowed to have gas and air! Lol

I so agree Ginger! I read in another thread that some US hospitals are starting to allow it, so it doesn't hurt to ask! I plan on asking. It's just laughing gas so I don't see why we can't have it if it's available in the hospital.


----------



## GingerPanda

DoubleTFun said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I so wish I was allowed to have gas and air! Lol
> 
> I so agree Ginger! I read in another thread that some US hospitals are starting to allow it, so it doesn't hurt to ask! I plan on asking. It's just laughing gas so I don't see why we can't have it if it's available in the hospital.Click to expand...

Only two US hospitals offer it that I know of. Vanderbilt in Nashville, TN and one in California. Most US hospitals aren't properly vented for the amount that would be exhaled in a maternity unit. Installing this venting would be expensive for a more inexpensive pain relief option. Our medical system being for-profit, you can imagine most hospitals aren't willing to do it.


----------



## Rainstorm

Last time, my mom and MIL alternated checking on me before labour. It was annoying cos my MIL had good intentions, but she kept talking to me, thinking it would help time go by faster, but I just wanted to be quiet and rest and save my energies for labour. This time I'd rather she wasn't there, and she probably won't be cos she'll be taking care of lo. During the labour itself, it was me and OH only, I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## DoubleTFun

Those of you that have already found out your babies genders, did you find out via ultrasound or some other way and how far along were you? I am scheduled for an ultrasound at 16+5 to check my cervix length since I am having multiples. I was hoping that they could tell me the genders then since I really don't want to wait until 20 weeks. My regular OB hasn't scheduled me for any other U/S, only my maternal fetal health Dr at their facility. I just didn't know if there was another way to find out somehow.


----------



## pink_bow

I had a private ultrasound but I think others have had the harmony test. Hopefully they should be able to check for you :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm having a gender ultrasound this Saturday. I'll be 16 weeks exactly.


----------



## apreslaube

I would so do the NO gas if I could. Unfortunately we are nowhere near the hospitals that do it. So the plan is no meds.


----------



## tallybee

Congrats pink bow and Startd! 

Charmed that sucks. At my NT scan she got my to wiggle my arse to get bub to move round lol. And I think you're right about the nhs taking their dating as gospel regardless of any others lol. 

Apreslaube you're totally right it's your labour. There was a thread on the boards somewhere about a similar discussion with the lady's oh regarding him saying if her mum was there so should his be. I totally disagree with that reasoning. They're making it like a fairness competition over the baby's birth forgetting that it's your labour. Someone made the excellent point that there's a world of difference between your own mum who changed your nappies etc when you were a baby, and your mil who may be lovely but is not the same. You need to be 100% comfortable with who's present hun :flower:

First time round I had fob and a trusted friend plus midwives. 2nd time was 2 trusted friends plus midwives with no fob - I took abuse for not wanting him there but he wasn't welcome due to his behaviour. 

Both times I was and remain happy with my choices. 

This time will be my partner plus the midwives. My kids may or may not be in the house depending how things pan out but won't be actually attending the birth lol. (It's a home birth again) They'll be 11 and 9.

Afm I feel awful with hayfever and migraine but excited about the prospect of finding out the gender on sunday. My son's birthday was yesterday and he had a laser quest party which he loved but it was rowdy!! Also I am making a start on my 2nd knitted baby item which is an adorable chunky hoodie.


----------



## JennaSmith

Can I be an October Owl please  after dating scan I am due 8th October.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome! I'll add you in!


----------



## JennaSmith

Thanks ;-)


----------



## babywesson3

Welcome :)


----------



## JennaSmith

Charmed86 my scan I didn't get NY Measurement either and in report they said due to high bmi and babies position but I was much bigger with my other two children and it was completed easily. We haven't booked sexing scan yet but think I'm going to have to just so can see baby again don't think I can wait until end of May x


----------



## MissR

Welcome Jenna! :wave: x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Charmed that sucks!!!... With my 3rd she was in a weird position and had to go for a walk, jump up and down etc and return in 10 mins and have another go... and i have a "Normal" BMI so there can't say nothing about your BMI affecting it

to me he didn't sound like he had a clue what he was doing!!! and of course any parent would want a photo of their baby whether its blurry, upside down or anything... what an A-HOLE :/


----------



## cheree89

DoubleTFun said:


> Those of you that have already found out your babies genders, did you find out via ultrasound or some other way and how far along were you? I am scheduled for an ultrasound at 16+5 to check my cervix length since I am having multiples. I was hoping that they could tell me the genders then since I really don't want to wait until 20 weeks. My regular OB hasn't scheduled me for any other U/S, only my maternal fetal health Dr at their facility. I just didn't know if there was another way to find out somehow.

 I have to get cervical check because of a previous preemie birth. They don't typically look at the baby in those checks.


----------



## tallybee

Welcome jenna!


----------



## startd

Charmed - that's so frustrating! I hope they do a better job at your next one

Tallybee - I hope you feel better soon

I haven't put too much thought into who I want in teh room with me. There is a reasonable possibility I will have to have a c-section, so I'm trying to get some clarity on that first. Is anyone else possibly needing one?


----------



## DoubleTFun

cheree89 said:


> DoubleTFun said:
> 
> 
> Those of you that have already found out your babies genders, did you find out via ultrasound or some other way and how far along were you? I am scheduled for an ultrasound at 16+5 to check my cervix length since I am having multiples. I was hoping that they could tell me the genders then since I really don't want to wait until 20 weeks. My regular OB hasn't scheduled me for any other U/S, only my maternal fetal health Dr at their facility. I just didn't know if there was another way to find out somehow.
> 
> I have to get cervical check because of a previous preemie birth. They don't typically look at the baby in those checks.Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll ask anyway, but hopefully my regular OB schedules a gender check just in case.

On another note my son's name is Cian too. It is a very uncommon name here. Everyone pronounces it wrong.


----------



## apreslaube

How do you pronounce it? It looks like see-ehn to me. I looked it up and it's a hard c. I love gaelic/Irish names. We like Kellan and seamus for a boy. I love Kieran but oh hates it lol


----------



## Mrs Mel

Wow lots to catch up on!

Congrats Pink bow and Startd!


----------



## Mrs Mel

And glad all is ok with baby Charmed. Sorry the scan didn't go well though, I hate bad experiences like that.


----------



## tallybee

I've still no idea about names lol. Need to get the gender before I can think about it properly. Oh says he likes Finn for a boy which I also like so we'll see! I can see the surname becoming an obstacle though. My other kids have my last name but oh will want this one to have his... hmm x


----------



## Chrissi1981

DoubleTFun said:


> Those of you that have already found out your babies genders, did you find out via ultrasound or some other way and how far along were you? I am scheduled for an ultrasound at 16+5 to check my cervix length since I am having multiples. I was hoping that they could tell me the genders then since I really don't want to wait until 20 weeks. My regular OB hasn't scheduled me for any other U/S, only my maternal fetal health Dr at their facility. I just didn't know if there was another way to find out somehow.

I had the harmony test hun xx


----------



## babywesson3

Names is just impossible in our house, normally we cant agree ona single girls names and manage to agree on one or two boys names eventually but this time we havent come up with a single boys name so far but have a couple of girls that we kinda like and were expecting it to be a boy. We just dont discuss it to much until we know the gender theres no point falling out over girls names if its a boy and vice versa lol


----------



## 3boys

Chrissi1981 said:


> DoubleTFun said:
> 
> 
> Those of you that have already found out your babies genders, did you find out via ultrasound or some other way and how far along were you? I am scheduled for an ultrasound at 16+5 to check my cervix length since I am having multiples. I was hoping that they could tell me the genders then since I really don't want to wait until 20 weeks. My regular OB hasn't scheduled me for any other U/S, only my maternal fetal health Dr at their facility. I just didn't know if there was another way to find out somehow.
> 
> I had the harmony test hun xxClick to expand...

I had a gender scan at 14 weeks you should definitely be able to tell at 16+5


----------



## Kerrie-x

I find out on the 14th may x


----------



## GingerPanda

My gender scan is this Saturday! I'm going to be so shocked if it's not a boy! :haha:


----------



## babywesson3

I have booked one for 1st May but i dont think i will even believe them if they try and tell me its not a boy lol might be a wasted journey lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Goood morning!!! Today is the big day.... I get to see my baby and hear the heartbeat. I am beyond psyched. I have a 4 hour training at work this morning from 8:30-12:30... I hope it all passes by quickly. 

GL to everyone else who has appointments this week.

As for names, I think we have first names for boy or girl, but our middle names have fallen apart. Hahaha, we can discuss it more after knowing the gender. :)


----------



## cheree89

DoubleTFun said:


> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoubleTFun said:
> 
> 
> Those of you that have already found out your babies genders, did you find out via ultrasound or some other way and how far along were you? I am scheduled for an ultrasound at 16+5 to check my cervix length since I am having multiples. I was hoping that they could tell me the genders then since I really don't want to wait until 20 weeks. My regular OB hasn't scheduled me for any other U/S, only my maternal fetal health Dr at their facility. I just didn't know if there was another way to find out somehow.
> 
> I have to get cervical check because of a previous preemie birth. They don't typically look at the baby in those checks.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'll ask anyway, but hopefully my regular OB schedules a gender check just in case.
> 
> On another note my son's name is Cian too. It is a very uncommon name here. Everyone pronounces it wrong.Click to expand...

You might get a nice sonographer! Sometimes my doc would order growth checks too and then I always got to see baby.

We are in the states, so Cian is very uncommon here too. He mostly gets shawn or cyan. He is super outgoing though, so he is into saying and spelling his name to everyone he meets lol. We love our boys' names. It is a struggle to come up with a third that is simple and strong, but not super common.


----------



## cheree89

apreslaube said:


> How do you pronounce it? It looks like see-ehn to me. I looked it up and it's a hard c. I love gaelic/Irish names. We like Kellan and seamus for a boy. I love Kieran but oh hates it lol

yep...like the name Ian but with a hard C in front.

Keir is on our list.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hey Ladies... Just been to see my Consultant.... Well i didn't get to actually see him but he sort of co-worker? or whatever she is classed as... Ive seen her in my last pregnancy before... so no biggie

My C-section is Booked at 39weeks, so 30th of September.... But was sort of warned this can and may change due to the fact of my platelets in my blood.

In my last pregnancy, there started out in the normal level, but by 38 weeks there had dropped to 57 :( 

I had my last bloods took when i was 8-9weeks, which is roughly 6 weeks ago now, when there checked the results today from that blood draw it said 157 :/ urghhhhh 

does anyone else know they platelet levels were at 9weeks??? also does anyone know how i can raise them, as i don't want the worry again as i had in my last pregnancy, it was so scary x


----------



## tallybee

3boys said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoubleTFun said:
> 
> 
> Those of you that have already found out your babies genders, did you find out via ultrasound or some other way and how far along were you? I am scheduled for an ultrasound at 16+5 to check my cervix length since I am having multiples. I was hoping that they could tell me the genders then since I really don't want to wait until 20 weeks. My regular OB hasn't scheduled me for any other U/S, only my maternal fetal health Dr at their facility. I just didn't know if there was another way to find out somehow.
> 
> I had the harmony test hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a gender scan at 14 weeks you should definitely be able to tell at 16+5Click to expand...

Yes they should be able to! My place does gender scans from 16 weeks which is on the dot when I'm booked in for :lol:



GingerPanda said:


> My gender scan is this Saturday! I'm going to be so shocked if it's not a boy! :haha:

:haha: can't wait to find out!



nmpjcp2015 said:


> Goood morning!!! Today is the big day.... I get to see my baby and hear the heartbeat. I am beyond psyched. I have a 4 hour training at work this morning from 8:30-12:30... I hope it all passes by quickly.
> 
> GL to everyone else who has appointments this week.
> 
> As for names, I think we have first names for boy or girl, but our middle names have fallen apart. Hahaha, we can discuss it more after knowing the gender. :)

Yay all the best!! 

No idea about whether we will even have a middle name, I haven't got one neither do either of my other children... OH is saying nothing other than he likes Finn for a boy which is all very well but that would assume LO would have OH's surname as it wouldn't go at all with mine lol!

I kind of want to use my mum's name in some way in her memory if it's a girl but it's quite an old fashioned name so would have to be a middle name if at all



Babee_Bugs said:


> hey Ladies... Just been to see my Consultant.... Well i didn't get to actually see him but he sort of co-worker? or whatever she is classed as... Ive seen her in my last pregnancy before... so no biggie
> 
> My C-section is Booked at 39weeks, so 30th of September.... But was sort of warned this can and may change due to the fact of my platelets in my blood.
> 
> In my last pregnancy, there started out in the normal level, but by 38 weeks there had dropped to 57 :(
> 
> I had my last bloods took when i was 8-9weeks, which is roughly 6 weeks ago now, when there checked the results today from that blood draw it said 157 :/ urghhhhh
> 
> does anyone else know they platelet levels were at 9weeks??? also does anyone know how i can raise them, as i don't want the worry again as i had in my last pregnancy, it was so scary x

Ah sorry hun I have no idea about platelet levels :/ I hope everything's ok xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thats ok Tallybee, not many people know about Gestational Thrombocytopenia (low platelet count)... just having a Google at the minute and it seems that it only happens to about 7-8% of pregnancies :/ Which is low, i thought it would of been more common than that :/...

See baby doesn't get affected by it, its just the mother... If your platelets drop to below 80 then it can become a matter of life and death for the mother, as your platelets clot your blood. 

I had to fight my corner in my daughters pregnancy to not be put asleep and luckily i only lost 1 pint of blood when i had her via c-section...

I just wished this time my levels were super duper high, so that when there do drop there don't drop sooo low

:( :(


----------



## tallybee

Yikes that sounds scary xx


----------



## GingerPanda

That does sound scary! Unfortunately, I don't know a whole lot about it. :(


But I do know you can raise platelet levels by eating lots of fresh fruits and veggies. Green leafy veggies, tomatoes, berries, oranges, and kiwis are good. Avoid processed foods, sugary foods, and junk food.

Get in your omega-3 fatty acids, too. fish, eggs, flax seed oil, etc. Just make sure the fish is not one that's high in mercury.

I also read that drinking a lot of water, specifically warm water, can help. Apparently warm is better because cold slows down your digestive tract.

Vitamin C is good for platelet count, but you need to make sure you're taking a safe amount for pregnancy.


----------



## DoubleTFun

apreslaube said:


> How do you pronounce it? It looks like see-ehn to me. I looked it up and it's a hard c. I love gaelic/Irish names. We like Kellan and seamus for a boy. I love Kieran but oh hates it lol

We pronounce it Key-an. Everyone likes to pronounce it Sigh-in


----------



## DoubleTFun

Thank you to all who posted back to me about the gender scan. I'm pretty sure they plan on checking the babies size every ultrasound too so hopefully they can tell me then. I just want to go do my registry and get all that done just in case I get put on bed rest. I am hoping to keep my blood pressure down. I had bed rest at 24 weeks for 2 weeks then made it to 36 weeks when they put me in the hospital. I really don't want to spend my summer in bed instead of enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## onebumpplease

Startd I will have a c section, its too risky after my first birth, both my DD and I were in a bad way. 

I can't wait to find out what we're having, feels like it will make it more real.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you Ginger, I will give those ago... I need to do something pro-active as i vow never to go through that again!!! not only did i have the worry etc

But i also felt like death as apparently its second to anaemia :/ I literally spent most of my days and nights on the settee... i don't cope well not being able to do things lol... I'm a active person


----------



## nmpjcp2015

My baby decided not to coopertate s/he was sitting on it's knees and hiding all the private bits. :blush::dohh:Haha... it was a great visit though even though I cried after we didn't find out. :cry:HR was 155, and everything measured ok. We did blood/chromosomal testing today, so those results will be in this week. We had an active little baby during our ultrasound though, so I'm happy/anxious. They will be doing a 3D ultrasound and anatomy scan on May 13th, so I'll just have to wait until then.:haha:

Picture attached in case anyone wants to take a guess based on any of the theories!:thumbup:

Nope --- my picture isn't sideways. My baby just decided to sit up on its knees.

Thanks for all the updates and awesome news. I hope your platelet situation goes ok babee.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3014.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 15









IMG_3015.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Tink1o5

I'm guessing :blue:


----------



## cheree89

Babee_Bugs said:


> hey Ladies... Just been to see my Consultant.... Well i didn't get to actually see him but he sort of co-worker? or whatever she is classed as... Ive seen her in my last pregnancy before... so no biggie
> 
> My C-section is Booked at 39weeks, so 30th of September.... But was sort of warned this can and may change due to the fact of my platelets in my blood.
> 
> In my last pregnancy, there started out in the normal level, but by 38 weeks there had dropped to 57 :(
> 
> I had my last bloods took when i was 8-9weeks, which is roughly 6 weeks ago now, when there checked the results today from that blood draw it said 157 :/ urghhhhh
> 
> does anyone else know they platelet levels were at 9weeks??? also does anyone know how i can raise them, as i don't want the worry again as i had in my last pregnancy, it was so scary x

wow - that sounds scary. Hopefully you won't have it this time around! I had a platelet disorder as a child that stemmed from Rh incompatibility between me and my mom. I had several transfusions and received platelet enriched blood periodically until I was about 4 (I can remember a few times). But I grew out of it and have never had a problem with pregnancy or anything. My lab results from early pregnancy showed a platelet count of 366 thousand with normal ranging from 140 to 450 thousand. I was earlier than 9 weeks, but it looks like you are in the normal range. fingers crossed that everything stays good!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Tink1o5 said:


> I'm guessing :blue:

I would guess blue too!

Hope you're ok Babee. I'm afraid I don't have any advice, but I hope you can find ways to help.

Is anyone else still having neaseua? With my DS, it had gone by 11/12 weeks but I'm over 14 weeks and still feeling very sick. I'm not complaining, in a weird way I find it reassuringly comforting! I just wondered if others also still felt sick into second tri?

Hope everyone's doing ok x


----------



## pink_bow

Mrs Mel I'm still struggling quite bad with nausea :(


----------



## bathbabe

I still have abit of sickness too, mainly first thing in the morning and last thing at night while brushing my teeth!! Lol x


----------



## tallybee

nmpjcp2015 said:


> My baby decided not to coopertate s/he was sitting on it's knees and hiding all the private bits. :blush::dohh:Haha... it was a great visit though even though I cried after we didn't find out. :cry:HR was 155, and everything measured ok. We did blood/chromosomal testing today, so those results will be in this week. We had an active little baby during our ultrasound though, so I'm happy/anxious. They will be doing a 3D ultrasound and anatomy scan on May 13th, so I'll just have to wait until then.:haha:
> 
> Picture attached in case anyone wants to take a guess based on any of the theories!:thumbup:
> 
> Nope --- my picture isn't sideways. My baby just decided to sit up on its knees.
> 
> Thanks for all the updates and awesome news. I hope your platelet situation goes ok babee.

awwww lovely xxxx

To those with nausea I hope it doesn't last much longer!

Xx


----------



## babywesson3

still got nausea here too


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh wow cheree, that sounds scary also... my mum is RH- and I'm RH+ (thankfully!) so i don't need Anti D's etc etc...

I think i just have rubbish blood pmsl... My iron levels are never fantastically high/normal.. so I'm always on Iron tablets, and when I'm pregnant my levels are even worse.

I so wish my platelets started out in the mid range, as then i wouldn't be overly feeling MEH! as come to the end there would be in a good range and not dangerously low. With my daughter there started out higher and still ended up at 57 :/

I also have to be careful of my aneurysm also, because its already ruptured and coiled, i need my blood to clot good so that it doesn't bleed out again Urghhhhhh

The joys of pregnancy :D... I've got appointments for neurologist, midwife and baby consultant to discuss prevention tactics, if i need a dose of platelets etc... I think ill feel a lot more calmer/reassured that theres something put in place of the "Just Incase" :)

on a plus side, i got my NT scan results back today, baby has a 1 in 50000 chance of having down's so thats great to know :)


----------



## bathbabe

Babee bugs - at 9weeks my platelets were 261 x


----------



## tallybee

aroha9 said:


> Hi ladies I am due October 24 x

:wave: welcome!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Babee_Bugs said:


> hey Ladies... Just been to see my Consultant.... Well i didn't get to actually see him but he sort of co-worker? or whatever she is classed as... Ive seen her in my last pregnancy before... so no biggie
> 
> My C-section is Booked at 39weeks, so 30th of September.... But was sort of warned this can and may change due to the fact of my platelets in my blood.
> 
> In my last pregnancy, there started out in the normal level, but by 38 weeks there had dropped to 57 :(
> 
> I had my last bloods took when i was 8-9weeks, which is roughly 6 weeks ago now, when there checked the results today from that blood draw it said 157 :/ urghhhhh
> 
> does anyone else know they platelet levels were at 9weeks??? also does anyone know how i can raise them, as i don't want the worry again as i had in my last pregnancy, it was so scary x

I always have low platelets... Pre-pregnancy 73. Last week they were 101. I had a section in 2012 with platelets of 65 and no issues. Its never been mentioned that baby would be early because on my platelets but because of my terminal illness. My consultant isn't phased by my low platelets, just asked me if i'd like a transfusion should I need one :wacko:

x


----------



## GingerPanda

aroha9 said:


> Hi ladies I am due October 24 x

Welcome! I'll add you in!


----------



## 3boys

ginger can you put a blue stork beside my name on first page please? Thanks


----------



## cdelmar

Mrs Mel said:


> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing :blue:
> 
> I would guess blue too!
> 
> Hope you're ok Babee. I'm afraid I don't have any advice, but I hope you can find ways to help.
> 
> Is anyone else still having neaseua? With my DS, it had gone by 11/12 weeks but I'm over 14 weeks and still feeling very sick. I'm not complaining, in a weird way I find it reassuringly comforting! I just wondered if others also still felt sick into second tri?
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok xClick to expand...

I was just wondering who else too...i am still experiencing it too, bad odors bother me etc I had acid reflux pre-pregnancy and my symptoms was always mild gagging and slight nausea :wacko:


----------



## GingerPanda

3boys said:


> ginger can you put a blue stork beside my name on first page please? Thanks

Done! :)


----------



## nmpjcp2015

cdelmar said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing :blue:
> 
> I would guess blue too!
> 
> Hope you're ok Babee. I'm afraid I don't have any advice, but I hope you can find ways to help.
> 
> Is anyone else still having neaseua? With my DS, it had gone by 11/12 weeks but I'm over 14 weeks and still feeling very sick. I'm not complaining, in a weird way I find it reassuringly comforting! I just wondered if others also still felt sick into second tri?
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok xClick to expand...
> 
> I was just wondering who else too...i am still experiencing it too, bad odors bother me etc I had acid reflux pre-pregnancy and my symptoms was always mild gagging and slight nausea :wacko:Click to expand...

Mine has all but abated, but when I was having the worst issues, I ate a lot of lemon drops (I know they are full of sugar, but hey), and I drank ice cold lemon water A LOT. It was a big help. Also, I found that brushing my teeth without toothpaste was helpful or only using just a tiny amount. I'm a dental hygienist and a lot of my pregnant patients struggle with toothpaste and gagging.


----------



## Dark_Star

Welcome to the new ladies! 

No real news for me... still have the "stretchy belly" pains which make getting up and turning over in bed quite uncomfortable. I'm not complaining though as I am hoping that means my twins are keeping up their good growth. 

The heartbeats have moved again, one is right in the center about an inch above my pubic bone and the other one is directly beneath my belly button. From the way it feels all four little feet are on my left side now and babies are laying atop of each other like they are on bunk beds. Heartbeats are still identical all the time, 148-150 every time. 

My pregnancy rhinitis has been acting up, very stuffy tender nose and blood when I blow... it's been like that on and off since week 5. I've set up 2 humidifiers in the bedroom and that seems to help a bit. 

Hope you are all healthy and happy, its so nice to see the number in our thread title continuing to go up instead of down :)


----------



## tallybee

Hey dark star! I'm with you on the rhinitis. 

I'm so so tired. Everything exhausts me at the moment. I really hope this doesn't last as I hate feeling like I am wasting time and lovely weather laying in bed!


----------



## MissR

Any of you ladies getting breathless easily?? I've struggled today with bringing the washing up and down stairs and have been short of breath a lot. Got palpitations this morning too. Used to get them a lot but haven't had any for ages xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Tallybee, I am ridiculously exhausted. I need to get my bloods checked, feels awful. 
MrsR, I've been getting palpitations too...boo!


----------



## MissR

They are horrible onebump. I think it could be because I'm on iron tablets and have forgotten to take them the last few days. But I don't really know if that is a connection at all x


----------



## cdelmar

Ive had shortness of breath since early on. I thought it was odd so I found out it has something to do with the extra blood our body now has to circulate in our body ... I never really experienced it as much before in my regular routine (it recently happened yesterday when I was talking) smh


----------



## tallybee

MissR said:


> Any of you ladies getting breathless easily?? I've struggled today with bringing the washing up and down stairs and have been short of breath a lot. Got palpitations this morning too. Used to get them a lot but haven't had any for ages xx

Yup xx horrid init :hugs:



onebumpplease said:


> Tallybee, I am ridiculously exhausted. I need to get my bloods checked, feels awful.
> MrsR, I've been getting palpitations too...boo!

Yep if this carries on I'll be getting checked too xx


----------



## Dark_Star

I had to stop my iron tablets... when I take them I can't "go" for 3 days no matter what kind of fiber rich foods I eat :lol:


----------



## DoubleTFun

Dark_Star said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> No real news for me... still have the "stretchy belly" pains which make getting up and turning over in bed quite uncomfortable. I'm not complaining though as I am hoping that means my twins are keeping up their good growth.
> 
> The heartbeats have moved again, one is right in the center about an inch above my pubic bone and the other one is directly beneath my belly button. From the way it feels all four little feet are on my left side now and babies are laying atop of each other like they are on bunk beds. Heartbeats are still identical all the time, 148-150 every time.
> 
> My pregnancy rhinitis has been acting up, very stuffy tender nose and blood when I blow... it's been like that on and off since week 5. I've set up 2 humidifiers in the bedroom and that seems to help a bit.
> 
> Hope you are all healthy and happy, its so nice to see the number in our thread title continuing to go up instead of down :)

I was wondering what was going on with my nose. I've had the bloody stuffy nose for weeks, although that is starting to turn into excessive sneezing at times. I thought I was going crazy!


----------



## shelby1090

Welcome new ladies!! I'm feeling quite well now thank goodness. I'll be 13 weeks tomorrow and really the only thing I still get is sensitivity to smells where I gag and trouble picking food to eat, especially for dinner. I scheduled our gender ultrasound today! Next Saturday if baby cooperates we will know if we have a little Lila Jean or Charles Edwin growing away! 
Darkstar in noticing more pulling and pinching in my hips and belly now too especially when I turn over in bed. I only have a singleton so I can't imagine two little ones! I really wish I had a Doppler to find babes heart bea but I can't justify buying one right now. We are moving soon and are pinching pennies so Dh and I can fly back home for the 4th of July.


----------



## Dark_Star

DoubleTFun said:


> I was wondering what was going on with my nose. I've had the bloody stuffy nose for weeks, although that is starting to turn into excessive sneezing at times. I thought I was going crazy!

The sneezing is terrible! Very forceful and painful. It happens whenever I smell something strong, have wind on my face, inhale cold air.. anything.


----------



## DoubleTFun

The other day I sneezed 10 times in a row...I thought I was going to be sick, but managed to get through it. I would hate to be sick when I am finally feeling good and off my medicine. I only have trouble with nausea when brushing my teeth now, and have a hard time deciding what to eat. Anything that leaves a sweet taste in my mouth I am not fond of.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Kerrie-x said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies... Just been to see my Consultant.... Well i didn't get to actually see him but he sort of co-worker? or whatever she is classed as... Ive seen her in my last pregnancy before... so no biggie
> 
> My C-section is Booked at 39weeks, so 30th of September.... But was sort of warned this can and may change due to the fact of my platelets in my blood.
> 
> In my last pregnancy, there started out in the normal level, but by 38 weeks there had dropped to 57 :(
> 
> I had my last bloods took when i was 8-9weeks, which is roughly 6 weeks ago now, when there checked the results today from that blood draw it said 157 :/ urghhhhh
> 
> does anyone else know they platelet levels were at 9weeks??? also does anyone know how i can raise them, as i don't want the worry again as i had in my last pregnancy, it was so scary x
> 
> I always have low platelets... Pre-pregnancy 73. Last week they were 101. I had a section in 2012 with platelets of 65 and no issues. Its never been mentioned that baby would be early because on my platelets but because of my terminal illness. My consultant isn't phased by my low platelets, just asked me if i'd like a transfusion should I need one :wacko:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Im so sorry you have low platelets aswell, but I'm glad I'm not alone... In my last pregnancy i had no-one to talk too as know one even realised what platelets was :dohh:

See i don't know if its a case of platelets and My Brain medical condition... or just platelets alone. When i was 37weeks i had a check up with "My" consultant... when i say my, I've never actually seen who I'm supposed too... so I've kinda never got the 1 on 1, but i did bring to the attention of my platelets at my 37weeks appointment and pointed out that there were decreasing at a progressive rate and it was only then when "I" pointed out in my notes the numbers, is when he was like Hmmm... He said that if my platelets dropped any lower than i would have to have a general and be put to sleep. But i read up the risks of this etc vs spinal block and said well I'm not happy to accept those extra risks...
He gave me a scan, and my daughter was measuring smallish, so he decided that whilst my platelets were low that it was best to bring the section forward to 38 instead of the 39 :/ 

I did also have to see the anaesthetist again to basically get the go ahead that he would be ok to accept me with my platelet levels!!! 
thankfully i only lost 1 pint of blood and everything was fine... but my god the stress was awful :cry:

I just want a nice sail plaining pregnancy! but don't we all lol :haha:


----------



## KrazyMomma

15 weeks pregnant. I have bad gas trouble. I wake up during my sleep because of my stomach noise. That's how loud and crazy it is :( My bump is not visible yet. But I already have a hard time finding a suitable position to sleep


----------



## Tink1o5

Babee- if you don't mind me asking what brain medical condition do you have? I apologize if I've overstepped my boundaries by asking.


----------



## 2have4kids

Dark_Star said:


> I had to stop my iron tablets... when I take them I can't "go" for 3 days no matter what kind of fiber rich foods I eat :lol:

Have you tried liquid iron? I take it in OJ. If you're not taking iron maybe ask for iron levels to get checked regularly. Low iron in pregnant ladies was addressed by the World Health Organization to be directly linked to ADHD and learning problems in future baby. To meet our minimums (a whopping 28mg/day) we'd have to eat 30 heaping plates of spinach (puts it in perspective yes?) iron is terribly hard to digest in pill form and if taken with any calcium will cause even more constipation than it already gives us. Iron carries the oxygen on your blood cells, baby needs a good supply of oxygen (why exercise is great too).:winkwink:


----------



## apreslaube

We interviewed a doula yesterday. I really liked her but we aren't sure yet if she's the perfect fit. 

I have an ear infection. So lame! The doctor prescribed drops though so I don't have to take antibiotics. 

I am 16 weeks today. My MIL wants to throw a gender reveal. She wants it in late June for some reason. I said ok but we are finding out at the 20 week. She wants us to wait to find out at the party. That's not happening! 

I keep waking up nauseous. I had a food related dream last night that just makes me want to throw up thinking about. This happened yesterday too. I wonder if I'm nauseous while sleeping and the dreams start because of it. Yuck


----------



## tallybee

I would tell mil to take a running jump lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

tallybee said:


> I would tell mil to take a running jump lol

hahahahah! That's hilarious. 

We are trying to decide whether to find out before or at the same time as everyone else. I honestly want to see everything at the ultrasound so we are finding out and THEN waiting to tell everyone else at a barbecue we are having the following weekend. 

My clinic has just upgraded to a 3D ultrasound machine, so that will be really cool to get a 3D picture without having to book a private scan. :)


----------



## Dark_Star

apreslaube said:


> I am 16 weeks today. My MIL wants to throw a gender reveal. She wants it in late June for some reason. I said ok but we are finding out at the 20 week. She wants us to wait to find out at the party. That's not happening!

Isn't it ridiculous how people start asking the gender immediately after they find out your're pregnant? What does it matter? Is one option going to make them happier than the other? If so, that's terrible. Secondly... not everyone has the means or desire for the Harmony test. 

I am very tempted to find out the genders myself on the 20 wk ultrasound and not tell anyone. I discussed it with OH. We were going to stay team yellow if it was a single baby but thinking up 4 names is an overwhelming prospect. It won't make much of a difference, if anything it might be beneficial since people tend to go way overboard on buying baby clothes as gifts and not the more necessary items. I have heard from seasoned mothers that they generally get so many clothes not all of them are worn. We are planning to dress our little ones in second hand clothes purchased through Facebook groups anyways to save money.


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star, I'd rather have a boy than a girl. I don't think that makes me terrible. I'd still love a daughter to pieces. I think a lot of people have a gender preference and don't dare talk about it because there's so much pressure on women to be overwhelmingly ecstatic with whatever they get. I'd rather have a boy. That doesn't mean I wouldn't want a girl. And I say this as someone who has been trying to have her first child for years and been through multiple losses. I know I'm so lucky to be pregnant at all. But I still have a preference, and I don't think it's terrible. I think it's normal. I've dreamed of having a son since I was a little girl. I always wanted a big brother.


----------



## Dark_Star

I completely understand your own gender preference GP, I was talking about other people's fascination with the gender of the babies... and my own frustration in how they start asking as early as 6 weeks and continue asking and don't stop. 

It's just a pregnant me frustration right now, and being off my mood meds doesn't help.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh man, yes. When I told my mom we were thinking about keeping the gender a secret, she goes, "Well what's the point of having the kid?!" Like... Wtf? I think it was disappointment-induced verbal diarrhea.


----------



## Dark_Star

That's terrible GP! I think I might have smacked her.


----------



## GingerPanda

I was too shocked to really say anything. By the time I'd collected myself, the moment had passed.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I have a gender preference too, but I agree with GP that I would still love my daughter very much. After coming from family with 11 aunts, 11+ female cousins, 5 sisters, a step-daughter and 4 nieces, a little boy would be a dream come true. 

I agree with you also DS that the pressure from others to find out and/or state a preference is overwhelming and frankly annoying. I think not finding out at my last appointment and realizing how much it meant to me (I cried really hard) made me calm down a bit. It was great just so see my little baby no matter what it is.


----------



## GingerPanda

My generation was almost all girls, and our kids are almost all boys. But I don't care. I have always wanted a little boy! :haha:

But my parents only have one granddaughter and many grandsons. If I have a girl, it'll be the first little girl in 15 years. So that would be very special. I already told everyone no pink, though! Lol


----------



## Dark_Star

Well, I've just been to the hospital. I have an irritable uterus and am having frequent contractions already. I'm on bedrest now.


----------



## 2have4kids

nmp that's ALOT of girls! Our family is completely 50/50 so there's no telling what this LO is.

Sorry to hear that dark star, did they give you meds?

15 weeks today and still not showing very much! Wonder when this little bean will pop out?


----------



## Tink1o5

Darkstar- sorry you are dealing with this. Did they say much else? Or just bedrest, and sent you on your way?


----------



## Dark_Star

My OB came to the hospital and examined me, gave me a quick portable ultrasound (I couldn't see much from the screen angle, but he says babies look good) and looked at my cervix which was good. He did some swabs and went over the times I had felt cramps/contractions and felt around my uterus while it was actually cramping and seems convinced that it is irritable uterus. I'm on 200mg progesterone suppositories.


----------



## Tink1o5

Well keep your feet Up and rest. Drink tons of water. You have 2 strong little fighters in there. I'm sure all will be fine :hugs:


----------



## DoubleTFun

Dark Star I hope your uterus stops being so Irritable!! It's hard enough being pregnant with all the complications that can come with it. Just stick to your bedrest and hopefully you will be back to your normal daily self soon. Keep those babies safe. 

I remember having contractions at 24 weeks with my son and it was so scary...I would have gone crazy if it happened this early. I hope this is just a slight hiccup and everything goes smoothly from here on.


----------



## cheree89

Dark_Star said:


> My OB came to the hospital and examined me, gave me a quick portable ultrasound (I couldn't see much from the screen angle, but he says babies look good) and looked at my cervix which was good. He did some swabs and went over the times I had felt cramps/contractions and felt around my uterus while it was actually cramping and seems convinced that it is irritable uterus. I'm on 200mg progesterone suppositories.

Keep on cooking babies! I had a 30 weeker, so I get a weekly progesterone injection starting next wednesday and a cervical length ultrasound every other week. I can't feel my ptl contractions, but I am more likely to get them if I am drinking a lot of water and not emptying my bladder frequently enough. It is also really important to try not to let yourself be constipated. Basically, anything competing for space with your uterus is bad. Finally, with my last pregnancy I figured out that when the movement of my baby decreased, I was having contractions (and not feeling them), so if I drank some water and rested on my left side at those times, it did help. That one might be a challenge with twins though. Honestly, I was horrible at bedrest and it didn't really seem to make a difference - it is a pretty controversial topic. I hope it calms down for you!


----------



## cheree89

I should add that I carried my DS2 to 39+6. My first was PPROM, but was likely silent preterm labor funneling my cervix that caused my water to break. When I mentioned at an appointment with DS2 that the baby wasn't moving as much as usual, they hooked me up to a non-stress test and I was contracting every 3 minutes. The nurses couldn't believe that I couldn't feel them. After that I did bedrest followed by modified bedrest for the remainder of my pregnancy. Every time I noticed decreased movement at a time when I wouldn't expect it, I went in for a NST and I was always contracting, so that is a big red flag (for me anyway). Might be something to think about?


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> apreslaube said:
> 
> 
> I am 16 weeks today. My MIL wants to throw a gender reveal. She wants it in late June for some reason. I said ok but we are finding out at the 20 week. She wants us to wait to find out at the party. That's not happening!
> 
> Isn't it ridiculous how people start asking the gender immediately after they find out your're pregnant? What does it matter? Is one option going to make them happier than the other? If so, that's terrible. Secondly... not everyone has the means or desire for the Harmony test.
> 
> I am very tempted to find out the genders myself on the 20 wk ultrasound and not tell anyone. I discussed it with OH. We were going to stay team yellow if it was a single baby but thinking up 4 names is an overwhelming prospect. It won't make much of a difference, if anything it might be beneficial since people tend to go way overboard on buying baby clothes as gifts and not the more necessary items. I have heard from seasoned mothers that they generally get so many clothes not all of them are worn. We are planning to dress our little ones in second hand clothes purchased through Facebook groups anyways to save money.Click to expand...

Omg yes!! Folk have been asking me if we have found the gender out since they knew we were expecting. I've lost count of the times I've said not yet too early! 

Second hand stuff is always the way forward when they're very young as they go through sizes in such a short time The used stuff is barely used! You'd spend a fortune on new. I'm glad some folk can afford it so that we get the used stuff :lol:



GingerPanda said:


> Oh man, yes. When I told my mom we were thinking about keeping the gender a secret, she goes, "Well what's the point of having the kid?!" Like... Wtf? I think it was disappointment-induced verbal diarrhea.

Omg what?!? Lol!



Dark_Star said:


> Well, I've just been to the hospital. I have an irritable uterus and am having frequent contractions already. I'm on bedrest now.

:hugs: I hope you're ok hun must be such a worry xx



2have4kids said:


> Nop that's ALOT of girls! Our family is completely 50/50 so there's no telling what this LO is.
> 
> Sorry to hear that dark star, did they give you meds?
> 
> 15 weeks today and still not showing very much! Wonder when this little bean will pop out?

Omg I've been showing for weeks lol xx 

I already have a boy and a girl and it's the same across the family! So excited about the gender scan only 2 days to go now!!

omg someone please take this head cold away from me!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope everything's OK Dark Star.

Get well soon Tally!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X


----------



## tallybee

Mrs Mel said:


> Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
> Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X

I was having girl inklings but now not so sure lol will update on Sunday!


----------



## Mrs Mel

tallybee said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
> Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X
> 
> I was having girl inklings but now not so sure lol will update on Sunday!Click to expand...

Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Mrs Mel said:


> Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
> Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X

i have a HUGE feeling its a girl... Only because both my boy pregnancies were the same... and when i had my daughter hers was completely different so i knew she was a girl... this pregnancy is the same as hers, and i would be totally shocked when baby pop outs and its a boy lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh no Darkstar, that's pretty scary!!! I would be beside myself :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Babee_Bugs said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
> Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X
> 
> i have a HUGE feeling its a girl... Only because both my boy pregnancies were the same... and when i had my daughter hers was completely different so i knew she was a girl... this pregnancy is the same as hers, and i would be totally shocked when baby pop outs and its a boy lolClick to expand...

Can't wait to see if you're right! What were the differences in your pregnancies?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Tink1o5 said:


> Babee- if you don't mind me asking what brain medical condition do you have? I apologize if I've overstepped my boundaries by asking.

Oh its fine chick... :thumbup:

I had a ruptured Brain Aneurysm about 5 years ago now, i never knew i had the aneurysm, but i surely knew about it when it popped... I had to have brain surgery to insert some titanium coil in the opening and my blood clots around it so prevents it bleeding out again.

i have MRI scans and regular neurologist visits to keep an eye on it and make sure i don't need anymore coil put in.

it doesn't tend to factor into my life as such, but when any type of doctor or medical profession sees that on my notes, there freak out!!! There didn't know what to do with me when i was having my daughter, but i had her ok without complications just low platelets and her being slightly small... but there seem bit more relaxed lol :haha:

I tend to freak out slightly about my blood pressure and blood, just because of what I've been told about from my neurologist and obviously, i will avoid more brain surgery if i can! :)

Im pretty sure everything will be fine! though :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My 15week Update! : MY BLOG BUMP UPDATE :


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Mrs Mel said:


> Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
> Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X

I really think I'm carrying :blue:, but statistically it should be :pink: ... I just think things have been too easy for it to be a girl, plus I'm carrying low... haha maybe it's just because I want one, so I'm trying not to "feel" anything.

Another strange thing is that I really love my girl name better than my boy name, so I kinda want a girl just so I can give her the name I picked out. 

Tally I hope you feel better. 

DS - keep hanging in there

Can I just say that I love the way you ladies from outside of the U.S. talk.... It might sound really weird, but I can hear a sing-songy sound when I'm reading your posts.


----------



## GingerPanda

Mrs Mel said:


> Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
> Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X

I think this kid is a boy, but I don't know if it's wishful thinking or not. :haha:

Seemed like I saw a package when kiddo jumped spread eagle at the 12 week scan. I know they say they're supposed to externally look the same at that point, but I think we got a little bit of a better view than most people tend to get at that gestation! :haha:

https://s8.postimg.org/hlfop1sjp/12_weeks_2.jpg


We find out tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Mel

GingerPanda said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
> Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X
> 
> I think this kid is a boy, but I don't know if it's wishful thinking or not. :haha:
> 
> Seemed like I saw a package when kiddo jumped spread eagle at the 12 week scan. I know they say they're supposed to externally look the same at that point, but I think we got a little bit of a better view than most people tend to get at that gestation! :haha:
> 
> https://s8.postimg.org/hlfop1sjp/12_weeks_2.jpg
> 
> 
> We find out tomorrow!Click to expand...

Definitely looks like something there between those legs! Let us know tomorrow!


----------



## cdelmar

Mrs Mel said:


> Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
> Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X

I guess just like nmpjcp2015 termed it, statistically i think it should be a boy but i have a tiny feeling it is s girl. Both DH and I would like a boy first but, we'll see lol



GingerPanda said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
> Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X
> 
> I think this kid is a boy, but I don't know if it's wishful thinking or not. :haha:
> 
> Seemed like I saw a package when kiddo jumped spread eagle at the 12 week scan. I know they say they're supposed to externally look the same at that point, but I think we got a little bit of a better view than most people tend to get at that gestation! :haha:
> 
> We find out tomorrow!Click to expand...

Ginger, i think you are right! Keep us updated!


----------



## Tink1o5

Babee_Bugs said:


> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> Babee- if you don't mind me asking what brain medical condition do you have? I apologize if I've overstepped my boundaries by asking.
> 
> Oh its fine chick... :thumbup:
> 
> I had a ruptured Brain Aneurysm about 5 years ago now, i never knew i had the aneurysm, but i surely knew about it when it popped... I had to have brain surgery to insert some titanium coil in the opening and my blood clots around it so prevents it bleeding out again.
> 
> i have MRI scans and regular neurologist visits to keep an eye on it and make sure i don't need anymore coil put in.
> 
> it doesn't tend to factor into my life as such, but when any type of doctor or medical profession sees that on my notes, there freak out!!! There didn't know what to do with me when i was having my daughter, but i had her ok without complications just low platelets and her being slightly small... but there seem bit more relaxed lol :haha:
> 
> I tend to freak out slightly about my blood pressure and blood, just because of what I've been told about from my neurologist and obviously, i will avoid more brain surgery if i can! :)
> 
> Im pretty sure everything will be fine! though :)Click to expand...

Omg how scary. I can't even imagine going through something like that. I do admire your positive attitude. I'm a worrier, so if I was in your shoes I would be thinking the worst. (It's just my nature and ptsd, anxiety/panic disorder). I'm sure all will be great though since they are all keeping an eye on you :flower:


----------



## Tink1o5

I'm so jealous of all you ladies finding out the gender!! My anatomy scan isn't until may 13th (hoping I can find out then). The only place near me for a private scan won't do one if you are having complications. So that's not an option for me.

Can't wait to see if your :pink: or :blue: gingerpanda. :happydance:


----------



## ClaireJ23

What do you ladies mean by 'statistically it should be.....'? Surely statistically speaking it's 50%. 

Are there other factors that you are considering?


----------



## ClaireJ23

GingerPanda said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
> Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X
> 
> I think this kid is a boy, but I don't know if it's wishful thinking or not. :haha:
> 
> Seemed like I saw a package when kiddo jumped spread eagle at the 12 week scan. I know they say they're supposed to externally look the same at that point, but I think we got a little bit of a better view than most people tend to get at that gestation! :haha:
> 
> https://s8.postimg.org/hlfop1sjp/12_weeks_2.jpg
> 
> 
> We find out tomorrow!Click to expand...

I think a boy.


----------



## LisK

Hey ladies - do we have a Facebook group yet? If so, will someone tell me how to join?


----------



## nmpjcp2015

ClaireJ23 said:


> What do you ladies mean by 'statistically it should be.....'? Surely statistically speaking it's 50%.
> 
> Are there other factors that you are considering?

I think we just mean like what our family usually has.. mine has girls.

LisK yes there's a FB group... it's secret group but babywesson can add you if you send her your email in a PM or friend her on FB I think?


----------



## babywesson3

Hello if you want to join our facebook group either send me your email and i can send you an ivite that way or add me on facebook and i can add you from my friends list https://www.facebook.com/helen.wesson.58


----------



## LisK

babywesson3 said:


> Hello if you want to join our facebook group either send me your email and i can send you an ivite that way or add me on facebook and i can add you from my friends list https://www.facebook.com/helen.wesson.58

Thanks! Just sent you a friend request! :)


----------



## cdelmar

ClaireJ23 said:


> What do you ladies mean by 'statistically it should be.....'? Surely statistically speaking it's 50%.
> 
> Are there other factors that you are considering?

Yea I am going by what is predominantly in our immediate family, i have 4 brothers out of 6 children (my older brother was the first born), my husband is 3 boys out of 4 children (he was the first born), his sister and brother had boys first etc.....


----------



## babywesson3

Persistantmoi said:


> im having a nightmare trying to stay on this site.. is the fb page from all the october owls? would love to keep in touch so we can all share this journey :D xx (Im Serenjay)

hey hun fb is for anyone due in october you are always welcome to join us :) just add me https://www.facebook.com/helen.wesson.58 and i'll put u in or pm u email addy and i will email and invite x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

GingerPanda, id say Boy also!!!.. Id be pretty shocked if baby is a she :haha:. can't wait to hear your news tomorrow :)

So today, I've bought the Bugaboo Donkey in Duo (it has a seat and carrycot) so i can use it for my daughter who turned 2 yesterday and baby, but if my partner or mum is with me and my daughter wants to walk or go in her own buggy, then i can use it as a single! :) so i think thats more practical for me than the Cameleon although i really love it! lol


----------



## startd

Mrs Mel said:


> Does anyone who doesn't know the gender have a feeling either way? Not a preference, but an inkling or feeling of intuition.
> Or those that have found out, where you surprised or was it the gender you'd been expecting? X

From about 6 weeks I just knew I was having a boy. It was becoming a running joke with family too - I normally enjoy quite sweet foods, and all I wanted to eat was steak, sausages, bacon and potato chips. It was like trying to feed a small version of my husband.

We had a scan on Monday and got a very clear photo of the baby's boy parts!


----------



## Dark_Star

GP, could you please change my due date to October 1? Thanks :)


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dark_Star said:


> GP, could you please change my due date to October 1? Thanks :)

Me too. That's my new official date according to the doc.


----------



## Tink1o5

Darkstar- I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Dark_Star

Still having cramping/contractions whatever they are when I stand up, pee, or move around too much. I'm doing okay though, they aren't progressing. Thanks for asking :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Well I'm glad to hear they arnt getting any worse :). Hopefully they will start easing up soon


----------



## DoubleTFun

I've been awake an hour after a stupid dream. I always have crazy pregnancy dreams, but this was more real life. I think I've been reading too many other there threads about bad husbands. I guess it's time to go back to be where my amazing hubby is.


----------



## detterose

I'm so jealous of all of you finding out the gender!! OH and I kind of want to wait til bub is born... But part of me is super impatient and wanting to go shopping! I have a strong feeling it's another boy, but would looooovveee to have a little girl this time as I think it will be our last baby.


----------



## tallybee

Hey! I'm still feeling like death warmed up with this head cold. I would normally take all the medication I could find for it But Obvs not an option. Ginger tea not helping. No energy at all :-( oh been away all week too so no cuddles :-(


----------



## craquinette

detterose, I'm exactly like you!! We're waiting until the birth to have the surprise if it's a boy or a girl, but the suspense is killing me!! And shopping for gender neutral things proves to be a lot harder than I thought! I saw lots of very cute things but clearly not neutral... Luckily there's still plenty of time to prepare!

Tally, hope you feel better soon!! Head cold is no fun! My hubby is away for work too so I understand the lonely feeling! 
Hopefully he'll make up for it when he's back :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Thanks xxxx

Yeah I've noticed how rubbish the choices are for neutral stuff. Definitely more so than I remember from my other pregnancies. I put it down to more people finding the gender out and companies marketing to that. Xx

I hope your hubby makes up for time away!

My oh doesn't currently live with me so I should be used to it lol but he's been busier than usual all week so haven't seen him at all x


----------



## detterose

craquinette said:


> detterose, I'm exactly like you!! We're waiting until the birth to have the surprise if it's a boy or a girl, but the suspense is killing me!! And shopping for gender neutral things proves to be a lot harder than I thought! I saw lots of very cute things but clearly not neutral... Luckily there's still plenty of time to prepare!
> 
> Tally, hope you feel better soon!! Head cold is no fun! My hubby is away for work too so I understand the lonely feeling!
> Hopefully he'll make up for it when he's back :hugs:

The only cute gender neutral things I've found so far were ridiculously expensive at a small mums/baby shop! If I go to a normal chain shop, they don't have many neutral clothes at all though :(


----------



## craquinette

We don't live together either yet but we usually spend most of our time together. He's away for work now and I definitely feel the difference!

For the gender neutral stuff, you're probably right in saying it could be because most people find out... But even if I knew what I'm having, I wouldn't want all blue or all pink!! 
I think it also depends on where you are. I live in Australia and the choices here are pretty terrible (gender neutral here is either white or gray... Everything else is pink or blue, it drives me crazy!!). But I'm originally from France, and there are so many cute colourful stuff there. You find yellows, reds, greens... So my mum is buying things for me and she'll send it when I'm a bit further along :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

My gender scan is in a few hours! I can't wait!


----------



## babywesson3

Can't wait to hear whether its pink or blue GP


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Dark_Star said:


> Still having cramping/contractions whatever they are when I stand up, pee, or move around too much. I'm doing okay though, they aren't progressing. Thanks for asking :)

Urghhh that sucks... could it possibly be Braxton Hicks?

I get them pretty strong in all my pregnancies, I've had a few this time round also and I'm only carrying a singleton :shrug:


----------



## DoubleTFun

GingerPanda said:


> My gender scan is in a few hours! I can't wait!

I hope you get your boy! Can't wait to hear! 

My mom wanted to start shopping and said she was going to buy gender neutral for now. She couldn't find anything. I forgot to tell her the new color trend this year is white and grey not yellow and green.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

were also staying team yellow :D

Even when i found out my 3rd was a girl after 2x boys, i still didn't go over board on just gender specific colours, her carseat was black, her moses basket was plain white and her vests were white :/ I also bought her cot bedding at first in creams and beiges.... then later on changed that to pink. Even though i had bought clothes for her, i found myself buying alsorts on my iPad at like 4am whilst nursing her :haha: it helped to keep me awake slightly and of course who can refuse cute baby things lol

So i figured i might aswell go team yellow and then go mad buying stuff when baby comes along, that way i know for 100% what gender baby is, i know what weight baby is so can get the right size clothes and not think are they too small, too big etc

My plan of action this time is: Ive got a natural cotton (off white colour) snuzpod bedside crib, my mum has bought a mamas & papas Cream/yellow sway rocker

Ill be getting a Cream coloured Maxi Cosi Pebble carseat also....

Clothes wise, ill be getting a pack of white vests and white baby grows to take with me into hospital. When i get home, ill get towels, blankets and more baby grows... There don't need much :) Then a few months down the line get cotbed, bedding... as baby won't be going in there for a good 4-6months after there born anyways, so pointless buying beforehand :)


----------



## Dark_Star

Babee_Bugs said:


> Dark_Star said:
> 
> 
> Still having cramping/contractions whatever they are when I stand up, pee, or move around too much. I'm doing okay though, they aren't progressing. Thanks for asking :)
> 
> Urghhh that sucks... could it possibly be Braxton Hicks?
> 
> I get them pretty strong in all my pregnancies, I've had a few this time round also and I'm only carrying a singleton :shrug:Click to expand...


The doctor says it is irritable uterus because of the frequency and cause of the cramps.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Dark_Star said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark_Star said:
> 
> 
> Still having cramping/contractions whatever they are when I stand up, pee, or move around too much. I'm doing okay though, they aren't progressing. Thanks for asking :)
> 
> Urghhh that sucks... could it possibly be Braxton Hicks?
> 
> I get them pretty strong in all my pregnancies, I've had a few this time round also and I'm only carrying a singleton :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The doctor says it is irritable uterus because of the frequency and cause of the cramps.Click to expand...

awwww :( deffo not good x


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> My gender scan is in a few hours! I can't wait!

Exciting hun. Cannot wait to hear what you are having !! Xx

Dark star try and drink lots of water hun xxx


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck ginger! Hope you get the boy you want <3


----------



## tallybee

Good luck ginger!!


----------



## Dark_Star

Good luck GP! I hope you get your boy!
Remember that even if you are disappointed, your body has now shown you that you can carry a healthy baby, and I'm sure there will be more in your future.


----------



## Dark_Star

If your OB told you to rest in bed "as much as possible" what would you take that to mean your activity level should be? I know I should have asked questions but I was in a trauma room in the ER and half naked in stirrups...my mind was not all there. Lol.

I assume I can still get up to drive and run short errands that don't involve walking for more than 10 minutes? I'm passing off all the housework and cooking at home. I'm spending all my time at home in the bed knitting and reading and watching TV. Also it's a bit nerdy but I have a Nintendo 3ds XL handheld game console and it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Dark_Star said:


> If your OB told you to rest in bed "as much as possible" what would you take that to mean your activity level should be? I know I should have asked questions but I was in a trauma room in the ER and half naked in stirrups...my mind was not all there. Lol.
> 
> I assume I can still get up to drive and run short errands that don't involve walking for more than 10 minutes? I'm passing off all the housework and cooking at home. I'm spending all my time at home in the bed knitting and reading and watching TV. Also it's a bit nerdy but I have a Nintendo 3ds XL handheld game console and it's a lot of fun!

I'd rest completely. I wouldn't even risk going out on short errands hun. How long do you have to rest up for ?? 

Xx


----------



## Dark_Star

My next OB appointment is in 3 weeks, so I would assume until then.

I was already on bedrest from weeks 5-10 due to heavy bleeding.


----------



## GingerPanda

https://s4.postimg.org/sxcib0gb1/16_weeks_1.jpg

https://s14.postimg.org/7kru6dadt/16_weeks_2_GIRL.jpg


----------



## Dark_Star

Congratulations! She's lovely!


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats ginger on team :pink:


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations. Another little pink baby


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congratulations! X


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations!!! X


----------



## apreslaube

Congrats ginger! I don't really see why the arrow pointing to something means girl, but I believe you LOL.

In any case, we will be having a pink baby... as in the color. I was born super pink and I'm still pretty pink. OH is really fair and a bit pink. I still feel like we are having a boy, but we will find out in 4 weeks - ish.

So i accidentally slept on my back last night. When I woke up, this spot in my back hurt so bad. Like a sharp pain. I turned to my side and it just hurt more. I sat up and just bent over while OH softly rubbed my back until it subsided about 10 minutes later. I don't know what that was but it was horrible. Definitely bringing it up at next week's OB appointment. I don't know why I think/hope I can handle birth without an epidural if I can barely handle pain as it is.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks ladies! Now I just have figure out what I'm going to do about a name!


----------



## MissR

Congrats ginger!! :) xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> https://s4.postimg.org/sxcib0gb1/16_weeks_1.jpg
> 
> https://s14.postimg.org/7kru6dadt/16_weeks_2_GIRL.jpg

Yay!! A sweet girl. There are do many cute girls clothes out there. Did you have a feeling it was a girl ? 

I didn't believe that I was pregnant with a boy I really thought it was a girl lol.

Xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

No, I never thought it was a girl.

Last night I dreamed we were at the ultrasound, and the man told me it was a girl. The first thing I said was "My mom is going to be so excited". And it was the first thing I said today. She was very excited when I called her.

I'm coming down from my high. I am a little disappointed it's a girl. I know everything is going to be amazing, and I love her so much. I just have to learn to let go of what I always thought I would have. Then I think I'll be more excited.

I think walking into the baby store and getting smacked into the face with "OMG EVERYTHING IS PINK AND PRINCESS" really bothered both me and hubs. Hubs was like, "We walked through the boys section, and I saw 'Future Doctor!', 'Daddy's Little Scientist', and a bunch of cool stuff! Why is all the girls stuff meaningless and vapid? Screw that. We're buying our daughter STAR WARS!" :haha:


----------



## Dark_Star

Ginger, I think once you name her and get a few baby things you will feel more bonded. Once she is born you will be so in love with her that your preference won't matter. You don't necessarily need to go pink, I am getting my nursery bedding and such in pale green regardless of gender.

I am actually hoping I get one girl, and would be quite happy with two. If I don't, I told DH I am not getting my tubes tied yet even if it means we get another set of twins down the road :lol: Girls stay closer to their mothers throughout the years and usually have a closer emotional bond as adults, I like that.


----------



## startd

Dark star I'm glad your contractions have stabilised a bit, but I imagine you're ready to do more after such long periods of bed rest.

Ginger, congratulations! She will be absolutely gorgeous! Good for boys to have a sister to help them see how to treat women....


----------



## DoubleTFun

Congrats on your little girl, but just think next one can be momma's little boy! I was telling my husband that even though I want 2 girls I have a feeling it is 2 boys.


----------



## cheree89

Congrats GP! The boys stuff seems like it is all sports, superheros, and negative sayings (like 'my middle name is trouble' and other horrid labeling sayings). There are treasures to be found though...just need to search for them. I am sure you will find some treasures in and amongst the seas of pink and purple princess stuff. Definitely get your girl some good boy toys...they may not have the best clothes, but their toys are better imo. Of course, I am a scientist and engineer, so my perspective may be off lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

I love the boy clothes! They have science and dinosaurs and all kinds of cool stuff!

Hubs had to drag me into the girl section, and I was like, "Noooo! I'm blinded by all the hot pink!" :haha:

I seriously hate Frozen and Minnie Mouse after that trip! Lol


----------



## tallybee

Congrats ginger! I'm totally with you on girls stuff being crap a lot of the time but a bit of creativity and they don't have to be all pink and frills xxxxx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats GP! Little girls can be smart and successful as well. Don't worry. Good luck on finding a name.


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats gp. :)


----------



## shelby1090

GP I totally agree about the choosing between scientist or princess! I just saw this recently you should check it out! It's already met its goal on kickstarter so you can preorder clothes for girls (newborn to 6 years I think) that are dinosaur and astronaut science themes! We find out next weekend what the gender is and I it's a girl we'll definitely be buying :) 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1317679660/princess-awesome


----------



## apreslaube

I'm with you guys on the pink stuff. I can't stand it! I've never been a "pink" person, though I am wearing a pink shirt right now . I really like gender neutral stuff in general.


----------



## 2have4kids

apreslaube said:


> I really like gender neutral stuff in general.

Same here and wanting more than 1 child it makes sense for us to have 90% gender neutral stuff. The gender neutral bedding we got is super cute.:thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

Gender scan today - 5.5 hours to go!!!


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck Tally! I think :pink: for you :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Eek Tally, good luck!


----------



## tallybee

Thanks xx will update later! Xx


----------



## bathbabe

Good luck Tally!! X


----------



## babywesson3

Congrats GP and good luck tally. So jel I want to know our gender now too not wait another 2 weeks lol


----------



## Hope87

First off - CONGRATS everyone! The ultrasound pictures are beautiful, and the gender reveals are so special. It is a very exciting time for the October Owl board. So happy for you all. 

I have a quick question about quickening. This is my first pregnancy and I'm just turning 16 weeks. I'm so excited to start feeling my little joy moving. When is it realistic for a FTM to feel "quickening"?


----------



## GingerPanda

Realistically for a first time mom, 18-22 weeks.



Thanks, ladies! Good luck, Tally!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations GP on team pink. My little 2 year old daughter loves dinosaurs and toy cars as well as dolls and toy kitchens. Most babies/toddlers play with anything they find interesting. It's not the clothes that count. 

Baby Gap has loads of little girl toddler/baby clothes that are practical and not overly pink and frilly. I dress my little ones in denim dungarees, jeans, cords and t shirts and stuff that's easy to wash when it gets messy and comfortable for them to run about, climb and play in.


----------



## Dark_Star

GingerPanda can you please move my due date to Oct 1?

Thanks :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star said:


> GingerPanda can you please move my due date to Oct 1?
> 
> Thanks :)

Will do!


----------



## tallybee

We're team :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats Tally! Yay I was right :D


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats Tallybee!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congratulations Tally!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yay congrats Ginger and Tally on your little Princesses...

After having 2 boys, the girls section in shops blinded me and it was overwhelming... Im a tomboy!, but i do have a girly streak in me lol. Im use to Cars, Dinosaurs, Mud, Water... Were a Family who do Go-Karting and watch Formula1 :haha:

So when i was expecting my daughter although i was soo excited, i was rather anxious. I do dress her in Dresses etc, but she's an outdoors type of girl and so prefers her jeans, wellies and dungarees! She loves CARS!!! and loves watching formula1... We do own a lot of pink, and princess themed things and i must say it has turned me more slightly girly, which can only be a good thing haha

But she's a total tomboy, plays in the mud, jumps in puddles and she's never clean.

My nana always use to say, "A son is son until he finds a wife, a daughter is a daughter for all your life" How true is that? x


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Tally!

I'm not a very good daughter (I moved really far away, and don't agree with my parents on lots of things), so maybe I'm secretly afraid my daughter will be the same. :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

I know everyone has kind of covered all this, but wanted to contribute.

I desperately wanted a boy first time round for lots of the same reasons you mentioned. I was disappointed for less than a week and came round quickly. I didn't like a lot of the pink clothes that were bought for my daughter, but she looked adorable in them in the end and I am a lot warmer to pink (but NOT baby pink) than I used to be. She has amazing pink addidas trainers that are AMAZING.

I'm glad I found out as I would've hated that disappointment on birth day, my mum made a good point that she thinks it adds to some people's post natal and not just because it wasn't what they hoped for, but that it wasn't what they thought, they'd just built up an image in their head. So for me it was the right thing.

DD wears star wars clothes, super hero clothes. She wore the most adorable superman onesie when she first saw my brother out of the hospital, a big comic geek, as is my partner. It's a wee suit, torn away to reveal the Superman outfit...loved it!

https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/onebumpplease/DSCN1767_zpssbiy9pwd.jpg

She has a toy garage right next to her Minnie mouse kitchen. I hated all that stuff too, but seeing how these things make her face light up (along with the new Star Wars trailer may I add) just melts my heart. 

I know you don't need persuaded and you know that it just takes a bit of a brain shift, but wanted to share my experience as I know many people frown on the idea of gender disappointment. My daughter is anything but a disappointment, she amazes me every single day and am so proud that I'm her mum. I would love a boy this time, but actually am less fussed than the last time. As long as they get on, at least some of the times with DD I'll be a happy mum!


----------



## startd

Congrats Tally!


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations tally x


----------



## GingerPanda

We ended up with a list of 130 names! Time to narrow it down! :rofl:


----------



## cheree89

GingerPanda said:


> We ended up with a list of 130 names! Time to narrow it down! :rofl:

I have a huge name list too. I usually make the giant list and then put in meanings and popularity stats for each name. Then dh and I pick our favorite 10 or so. The names we picked in common make it to our short list. We pick middle names for all on our short list and rank them. The top two go to the hospital with us and we make the final decision once baby is born.  Naming is hard work lol.


----------



## LisK

onebumpplease said:


> I know everyone has kind of covered all this, but wanted to contribute.
> 
> I desperately wanted a boy first time round for lots of the same reasons you mentioned. I was disappointed for less than a week and came round quickly. I didn't like a lot of the pink clothes that were bought for my daughter, but she looked adorable in them in the end and I am a lot warmer to pink (but NOT baby pink) than I used to be. She has amazing pink addidas trainers that are AMAZING.
> 
> I'm glad I found out as I would've hated that disappointment on birth day, my mum made a good point that she thinks it adds to some people's post natal and not just because it wasn't what they hoped for, but that it wasn't what they thought, they'd just built up an image in their head. So for me it was the right thing.
> 
> DD wears star wars clothes, super hero clothes. She wore the most adorable superman onesie when she first saw my brother out of the hospital, a big comic geek, as is my partner. It's a wee suit, torn away to reveal the Superman outfit...loved it!
> 
> https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/onebumpplease/DSCN1767_zpssbiy9pwd.jpg
> 
> She has a toy garage right next to her Minnie mouse kitchen. I hated all that stuff too, but seeing how these things make her face light up (along with the new Star Wars trailer may I add) just melts my heart.
> 
> I know you don't need persuaded and you know that it just takes a bit of a brain shift, but wanted to share my experience as I know many people frown on the idea of gender disappointment. My daughter is anything but a disappointment, she amazes me every single day and am so proud that I'm her mum. I would love a boy this time, but actually am less fussed than the last time. As long as they get on, at least some of the times with DD I'll be a happy mum!

I am a little worried about this. I have two girls and really want a boy. Based on my own analysis of my 12 week scan and other people's unanimous guesses, I'm having a third girl. We are not finding out the sex this time, but I am hoping that since I believe 100% that this baby is a girl, I won't be disappointed if that turns out to be true!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Congrats Tallybee!


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so jealous of you all, I can't afford an early scan so I won't be finding out until my 20w ultrasound in 3 weeks.


----------



## Dark_Star

I was commenting earlier to OH that my belly was still very small compared to what it was going to be and he said "It's pretty big already though, it's about the size of a normal full term pregnancy." I could have hit him! I certainly hope he doesn't think I look like I've gained 30+ pounds!


----------



## apreslaube

Dark star - People at work say I've "popped" and are asking if I'm sure we're not having twins. Ugh. One was like you look full time. Real nice.


----------



## Tink1o5

Darkstar-I'm right there with you. Won't be finding out gender till 19 weeks at anatomy scan. I envy all the ladies getting to find out so soon. And omg I can't believe your DH said that!!! I'm sure he didn't mean it in a hurtful way, but I really wish men and even some women would think before opening their mouths.


----------



## cheree89

Well, I am 16 weeks tomorrow. I start my P17 shots and cervical checks on Wednesday. I know that most people worry in the 1st tri, but now starts my time of worry. At least this is my 2nd pregnancy after a preemie, so hopefully I will make it to term. Last time, I was hospitalized for a bit at the same time that my waters broke with my first. I really hope to avoid that this time!


----------



## Tink1o5

Cheree- I really hope you have a different experience this time. Sounds like are going to monitor you well this time around, so that's a plus.


----------



## cheree89

Tink1o5 said:


> Cheree- I really hope you have a different experience this time. Sounds like are going to monitor you well this time around, so that's a plus.

Aw, thanks. I think it will be ok. I carried my second to term, but had a lot of ptl. I don't mind that as long as my water doesn't break early again. I think the shots helped last time (even if it was a placebo effect - I'll take it over a NICU stay).


----------



## Tink1o5

For sure! Placebo effect or not whatever helps you stay relaxed and more comfortable in the situation.


----------



## tallybee

Thanks everyone xxxxx

Cheree I hope all the monitoring pays off xx it must be so worrying x

Dark star how u feeling hun? Wow at ur dh saying that!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dark_Star said:


> I'm so jealous of you all, I can't afford an early scan so I won't be finding out until my 20w ultrasound in 3 weeks.

Me neither dark star. But it will be fine. Let's just hope they cooperate. At least for me this is the last chance lol. 

GL Cheree!


----------



## GingerPanda

Cheree, my sister had to take P17 shots to prevent early labor too. Luckily, it worked well for her, and she has three great kids, the last two carried to term.


----------



## apreslaube

We aren't finding out until the 20 week scan as well :(


----------



## Hope87

Same for me.. Won't find out until 20 weeks. In our province, they won't even tell you the gender during your ultrasound. The hospital sends the gender results to your family doctor, and he/she will tell you. I can't wait that long...so maybe I can twist the ultrasound tech's arm. :)


----------



## Rainstorm

I'll be confirming gender in two weeks... can't wait!


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't wait to feel my girl move! I'm hoping it will help me feel bonded to her. :)

I also can't wait for the rest of you ladies to find out what you're having!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope you have a much smoother pregnancy this time around cheere, they're so good at preventing and monitoring situations now :)

Very exciting hearing what everyone's having!


----------



## xCherylx

I am trying to wait for the 20 week scan to find out sex, however if the sex isn't clear we will pay for a private scan :) We won't be having this scan until middle of June, however if we have private I can find out last week in May, going to see if I can convince OH :D


----------



## apreslaube

I'm not sure what we will do if the sex is not clear. Maybe the OB will let us come again? Hmm

Hope87 - that is so weird!


----------



## cdelmar

Congrats Tally and Ginger!

So.....Friday I called to see if my results of my DNA test came in and they called today before lunch. I told the nurse I just wanted to confirm they were in and if she could call back and leave the results on my voicemail so DH and I could hear the news at the same time! 
For lunch I met up with my husband and we found out we are having a BOY!!! It is what we both wanted and what was predicted from the chinese gender prediction :haha: His mom will be UPSET for a little bit lol smh (this will be third grandson lol). But it was so cute, my husband lost his breath for a second, his hands were shaking from excitement and he was yelling in the streets from happiness <3 We are going to throw a surprise gender reveal for his family and mail gender reveal scratch offs to very close friends and family.


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats cdelmar!


----------



## DoubleTFun

I woke up with a cold this morning. My head is all congested and I feel horrible! I did 5 loads of laundry today and shampooed another section of the rugs. Plus took a 2 hour nap. I still feel horrible! Being sick while pregnant sucks!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats cdelmar! I'm so glad y'all got a little boy! :)

GP I hope you can feel her move soon. Let us know how it feels because I don't think I've felt movement yet either. Maybe a couple of times, but it was probably gas. Haha.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh trust me. You ladies will know the second I feel a movement! :haha:


I need name opinions!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2305331-its-girl-we-might-have-name.html#post35333229


----------



## Aliop

Congtrats to everyone who've found out genders!

Very exciting here last night with my husband feeling babys movements for the first time :happydance::happydance: even though it is our fourth it still felt as amazing as it did with our first :cloud9:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Congrats cdelmar. 

Ladies I'm starting to feel little pokes now and again it's ever so light but so lovely. I cannot wait till they are a little stronger hehe not too strong though ... Like my sleep little one xxx


----------



## tallybee

Hey everyone xx

Congrats cdelmar!

Hugs to those feeling rough. It really does suck. Thankfully I seem to be coming through from the head cold still not feeling brilliant but can get up and into the lovely weather we've got now.

And lo is moving lots in there! Oh felt her and everything :cloud9:

I hope everyone who has scans gets to see clearly!


----------



## GingerPanda

Our girl is moving a lot (always so busy during scans, and I can hear her doing somersaults on the doppler), but I still can't feel her.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats cdelmar!

We have a little gymnast too! Very active during the scan and always kicking the doppler! :)


----------



## cdelmar

I was reading my day by day pregnancy book (forgot the name) last night and it says the baby is so active at this stage and can be for up to five minutes at a time <3


----------



## GingerPanda

Only five minutes at a time?

At our 12 week scan, we got video of little ninja dancing and crazy active that was over 12 minutes long! :haha:


----------



## DoubleTFun

Did anyone have an amniocentesis done? I am still debating whether to get one. I didn't do the initial bloodwork since my Dr office said if I had a positive result I would have to do the Amnio. 

Did it hurt? Did it take long? How long were you on bed rest after the test? I am so worried that something could happen to my babies due to a silly test. I never bothered to have an Amnio with my first 2 pregnancies but this set of Dr's seems pretty insistent about me having one. Although there are no indicators in either my husbands or my side of the family that would put us at risk for what they are testing for.


----------



## tallybee

Just been to mw appointment and heard hb again and everything else is grand. The only thing is the anti d at 28w as I'm Rh neg.


----------



## Dark_Star

Double, why does your doc say you need an amnio? I am 36 and was not told anything about one. I had the NT and the associated bloodwork and everything came back fine.


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well they want me to do the bloodwork that could lead to the Amnio. I am so worried that it would come back as positive or even a false positive. They said if the bloodwork comes back positive then I have to get the amnio which I think should be my choice.


----------



## GingerPanda

Don't they have separate test ranges for twin pregnancies? Sounds like they're really wanting you to do that amnio for some reason. Money? I would double check your blood results if they tell you you have to have the amnio. It absolutely is your choice.


----------



## DoubleTFun

I think I'm going to do the blood test when I go on Thursday and just pray for a negative result!


----------



## Dark_Star

Amnio is always optional. They aren't going to force needles upon you.
Most women do get the blood screening test.


----------



## GingerPanda

Most do. I just wanted the NT scan, then would have gotten the quad screen if that had looked abnormal. But my doctor's office refused to let me have the NT scan, and I didn't want to pay the extra money for the quad screen without thinking something might be wrong.


----------



## DoubleTFun

I should have done the quad screening when it was available. My insurance was going to cover it too.


----------



## Chrissi1981

DoubleTFun said:


> Did anyone have an amniocentesis done? I am still debating whether to get one. I didn't do the initial bloodwork since my Dr office said if I had a positive result I would have to do the Amnio.
> 
> Did it hurt? Did it take long? How long were you on bed rest after the test? I am so worried that something could happen to my babies due to a silly test. I never bothered to have an Amnio with my first 2 pregnancies but this set of Dr's seems pretty insistent about me having one. Although there are no indicators in either my husbands or my side of the family that would put us at risk for what they are testing for.

Hun I'm sure everything will be fine. If you are that worried go for the Harmony test it's 99% sure. Although I'm not sure how this would work with twins come to think of it. 

Xxx


----------



## DoubleTFun

So annoyed today! This is pregnancy #3 for me and I woke up yesterday with a cold. Yesterday I sneezed frequently, today is never ending! I have had a tissue at my nose all day. Luckily these things are soft or my nose would be chapped. I have no appetite. I looked at the clock at 1 and realized I hadn't eaten since 7AM. Normally I can't go more than 3 hours without needing to eat. The worst part is that the sneezing is so ridiculously hard my bladder has let me down numerous times today. Even right after I relieved myself. I am supposed to work tomorrow, but if I wake up sneezing like this I just don't see it happening. I don't see the sneezing disappearing over night. I have my regularly scheduled OB Appt on Thursday. I tried taking medicine and it is not helping.


----------



## apreslaube

I am Rh negative per my test results. The doctors haven't mentioned it - I was just randomly looking over my initial prenatal screening today. I'm like, shouldn't that have been an immediate red flag?


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I think I am too. I'll have to look back but my dr hasn't mentioned it yet. They just sent my results electronically. 

Question-for those of you who have felt movement... Where did you feel it? I think I'm feeling those bubble like feelings in my lower pelvic area (where they do the ultrasound). I can only feel it lying on my back. I feel it the most when my bladder is full. Does that sound like the baby??


----------



## KrazyMomma

Congrats to all the ladies who confirmed gender. During my 12 week scan, the tech mentioned she thinks it's a boy. Will confirm during my 20 week scan. I don't feel any baby movements yet. As I hada cervical surgery last year, will start checking the length of my cervix next week onwards


----------



## tallybee

Doubletfun I've no idea how it works where you live but surely amnio is always optional they can't make you have one?? Don't let them bully you xx I'm sure everything will be fine xx sorry to hear you're feeling crappy too it's horrible, I hope the sneezing goes away quick.

Apreslaube the rh thing doesn't need any action until 28 weeks so maybe that's why it hasn't been mentioned yet? My mw only mentioned it as part of all my screening results at my scheduled appointment. I don't have to see her for another 6 weeks and at that visit we will also arrange a home visit for initial prep for home birth :thumbup: she seems really excited about it as apparently nobody has hb in our immediate locality! Good job I've done it before then :haha:

Nmpjcp2015 that could very well be lo!

Krazymomma fx your cervical checks all good.

I'm going to drag my coughing self out to boots to check the sale today x


----------



## MissR

Nmp - I think it sounds very much like it could be baby. I am feeling definite movements and I feel it in my lower abdomen, on the right side. That must be where baby likes to sit lol. I am sure soon enough you will know for sure that it is baby. Mine have been getting more noticeable by the day :) 

I'm so jealous of all you lucky ladies that have found out gender! We are not finding out until our 20 week scan which is ages away on 18th May! Congratulations to all of you that have found out through :) xxx


----------



## bathbabe

I find out the gender on the 18th may too MissR! X


----------



## Chrissi1981

apreslaube said:


> I am Rh negative per my test results. The doctors haven't mentioned it - I was just randomly looking over my initial prenatal screening today. I'm like, shouldn't that have been an immediate red flag?

Will this be your first or second child? I think that you should check though with your doctor. I know at birth the bloods can cross so with the next pregnancy there will need to be injections if you are negative and you partner is positive so as not to lose the baby.

I would definitely contact your doctor to be on the safe side and express your concern hun 

xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

tallybee said:


> Doubletfun I've no idea how it works where you live but surely amnio is always optional they can't make you have one?? Don't let them bully you xx I'm sure everything will be fine xx sorry to hear you're feeling crappy too it's horrible, I hope the sneezing goes away quick.
> 
> Apreslaube the rh thing doesn't need any action until 28 weeks so maybe that's why it hasn't been mentioned yet? My mw only mentioned it as part of all my screening results at my scheduled appointment. I don't have to see her for another 6 weeks and at that visit we will also arrange a home visit for initial prep for home birth :thumbup: she seems really excited about it as apparently nobody has hb in our immediate locality! Good job I've done it before then :haha:
> 
> Nmpjcp2015 that could very well be lo!
> 
> Krazymomma fx your cervical checks all good.
> 
> I'm going to drag my coughing self out to boots to check the sale today x


I am having a homebirth too hun :happydance: Did you have one with the other two of your babies ?

xx


----------



## DoubleTFun

apreslaube said:


> I am Rh negative per my test results. The doctors haven't mentioned it - I was just randomly looking over my initial prenatal screening today. I'm like, shouldn't that have been an immediate red flag?

https://www.webmd.com/baby/tc/rh-sensitization-during-pregnancy-topic-overview

This should help explain what the Dr's actions might be depending upon your specific situation. If you have questions don't forget to write them down and ask at your next appt.


----------



## tallybee

Ooh Chrissi nice to see another home birther! i did have both home births with my others yeah x have you before? 

Sorry all I forgot the importance of whether it's your first with the rh sensitisation. 

Boots was rubbish they hardly had anything and not good reductions boo!

Had a nice day walking round though.

Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Still no movement on my end. But judging by the doppler, she's going crazy in there! Only a matter of time, I reckon. :cloud9:



I wish I could do a home birth! Would like to set up a pool in my living room and do a water birth. But can't do it in my state unless I go totally unassisted, because it's illegal for midwives to see to home births here. :(

Really the water birth is the thing I want most, but the closest two places that will actually let you give birth in the water are two hours away.

My hospital will let me labor in the tub, but not give birth in it. That's the closest I could get.


----------



## tallybee

I remember you saying that a while back ginger. Such a shame that options are limited like that x


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, they don't make any money if I do a home birth. And they want to wring every penny they can out of me. So they've made pregnancy and birth a very medical thing, when it should be natural.

It's aaaaall about the money! :(


----------



## tallybee

Grr that's really awful xx


----------



## GingerPanda

You can rent your own birthing pools here. I wonder if they'd let me inflate a birthing pool in my hospital room. Probably not! :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

I can't wait to find out....seems like torture lol. I honestly don't mind, but just can't wait to know either way. Don't want to think names till we know...


----------



## Chrissi1981

tallybee said:


> Ooh Chrissi nice to see another home birther! i did have both home births with my others yeah x have you before?
> 
> Sorry all I forgot the importance of whether it's your first with the rh sensitisation.
> 
> Boots was rubbish they hardly had anything and not good reductions boo!
> 
> Had a nice day walking round though.
> 
> Xx

Yep it will be my first baby. I don't like hospitals they annoy the pants off me lol. I have excellent independent midwives who are all into Ina May Gaskin, spinning babies, blessing ways, reiki, acupuncture, water births, breech water births, oh geez I feel so lucky and blessed and confident in their hands. 

Hehe baby poking me as I write this. Calm down little one xxx


----------



## MissR

Ohh yay bathbabe! We can find out same day :) what are you hoping for? 

I am hoping to have a water birth but only 2 pools at my delivering hospital and I had to be induced with my daughter. Hoping to not have that experience again. What is everyone looking to do for pain relief? I had an epidural last time but hoping to steer clear this time but I am open to it if needs be x


----------



## tallybee

since its a hb only gas and air is available and I'd have to pre order if I want it. I'm not sure whether I will bother as I did the other 2 without xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I feel so jealous of others being allowed a natural birth... this is baby number 4 and it will be my 4th C-Section.

But although saying that, i had a dream the other night, were i dreamt the consultant said i could have a natural birth and it freaked the hell out of me... so much so, that i woke up in sweats :haha:


----------



## geordiemoo

I'm jealous of those having a water birth, I would love that. As I'm high risk I need constant monitoring so water birth is out.


----------



## DoubleTFun

geordiemoo said:


> I'm jealous of those having a water birth, I would love that. As I'm high risk I need constant monitoring so water birth is out.

I feel the same way. I would love to have a water birth, but it not something they do here. I'm not even sure if this hospital has tubs to labor in like my last hospital did. Not that they allowed me to use it for my second labor. No time during my first as I arrived ready to push.


----------



## Dark_Star

I have to labor and push in an operating room, that is if it turns out that I am not one of the 75% of twin moms who need a c-section... no normal birth for me :(

Oh and if I go before 36 weeks I have to get airlifted 430km to the nearest NICU.


----------



## DoubleTFun

Dark_Star said:


> I have to labor and push in an operating room, that is if it turns out that I am not one of the 75% of twin moms who need a c-section... no normal birth for me :(
> 
> Oh and if I go before 36 weeks I have to get airlifted 430km to the nearest NICU.

Yikes! I'm pretty sure I'll be birthing in an operating room. I plan on having that chat with my OB tomorrow. Since the only one who has been informative was the MFM Dr I saw and he won't be delivering. My first appointment was me in and out in less than 5 minutes and I was not impressed!


----------



## Aliop

I've had two beautiful drug free natural births followed by an awful EMCS (due to cord prolapse), going to hopefully VBAC this time.


----------



## apreslaube

Thanks for your replies. This is my first baby. 

Apparently my brother and I are both negative... but my mom is positive and my dad had said he was positive. Weird... though knowing him he could have been lying. I go to my next appt tomorrow. 

I couldn't do a home birth. Too much of a worrier lol. And a water birth - I think baths themselves are nasty and that's just from a day of getting dirty - not all the birth... liquids. Aaah! Lol.


----------



## bathbabe

MissR said:


> Ohh yay bathbabe! We can find out same day :) what are you hoping for?

A girl! But only because I already have a boy..! I will admit I will be the tinest bit disapointed if they say boy but im sure I will get over it quick enough once I get into a shop to buy things lmao. Iv waited long enough!! X


----------



## Chrissi1981

In the UK there are a lot of options and especially in London. But a lot of people feel more comfortable in hospitals so that's the place for tgem. I don't however I feel more comfortable at home with my potions lol 

Exciting for those of you about to find out the gender &#128515; my little boy is so so active. I still can't get over how early I can feel him. I'm 17 weeks Sat but he's measuring ahead or was at 12 weeks so I know he's a little ahead in the game ...

It's so exciting. Cannot wait to see him again in the next scan 


Xxx


----------



## cheree89

I had a doctor's appointment today and they set my anatomy scan for May 7th...it is all going so fast for me!


----------



## tallybee

I also feel far more comfortable in my home environment xx I'll be crushed if there's any thing that makes me have to do hospital. I don't fancy a water birth at all though. I was told to relax in the bath when we rang to say was labouring the first time. It was the most uncomfortable mistake! Couldn't get back out fast enough lol!

Xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Afternoon :D... How are we all doing?

The sun is shining today! been out and about with little legs and just getting myself sorted for my Midwife Appointment at 3:15pm!!! Typical, my older kids come out of school at 3:15pm also, good job my neighbours kids go to the same school so she can collect mine :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I had BH contractions yesterday. I must be dehydrated!


----------



## MissR

Ginger I also thought I had some a couple of days back but I didn't think it was possible at this stage? X

Bathbabe it would be nice if you got one of both :) I'm hoping along the same lines... Got a little girl so am hoping for this one to be a boy xx


----------



## tallybee

It's beautiful here!


----------



## GingerPanda

MissR, it is possible, but more likely if you've had a child before. I've only had two early losses. I think mine was caused by dehydration and being to active. I was hanging shelves in my garage yesterday before it happened.

That said, one of my sisters had pre-term labor with all her pregnancies, so I need to keep an eye on this.


----------



## Dark_Star

Contractions are absolutely possible at this stage, I've been having them - diagnosed by a OB who had his hands in and upon me at the time!


----------



## bparsons

I am due October 13 2015 and was wanting to join the October thread but am not sure how to?


----------



## GingerPanda

bparsons said:


> I am due October 13 2015 and was wanting to join the October thread but am not sure how to?

You just did! Welcome! :)


----------



## bparsons

GingerPanda said:


> bparsons said:
> 
> 
> I am due October 13 2015 and was wanting to join the October thread but am not sure how to?
> 
> You just did! Welcome! :)Click to expand...

Thank you very much. My husband and I go to the Dr. today to see our baby and we can't wait. My Dr. told me last visit that she would try to see what the sex of the baby is this time around so fingers crossed we find out and baby isn't being bashful.

Are there any tricks to help wake up baby before ultrasound?


----------



## DoubleTFun

tallybee said:


> I also feel far more comfortable in my home environment xx I'll be crushed if there's any thing that makes me have to do hospital. I don't fancy a water birth at all though. I was told to relax in the bath when we rang to say was labouring the first time. It was the most uncomfortable mistake! Couldn't get back out fast enough lol!
> 
> Xx

The day before I had my first I was experiencing contractions and when I called my midwife she told me to take a warm bath(I was 3 weeks early) so I did and they stopped. Well that night I felt contractions again so I got up and went to the bathroom and my water broke while I was on the toilet. I just thought I had a lot of pee. Plus my mucus plug came out well I definitely wanted to wash up after that and when I got into the tub it increased my contractions. My Husband was sleeping and I was able to get out and labored for an hour and then called my MW and she wasn't on call so the Dr that answered told me to head to the hospital. I found out after you don't want to get in a tub after your water breaks because it speeds up labor.


----------



## GingerPanda

bparsons said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bparsons said:
> 
> 
> I am due October 13 2015 and was wanting to join the October thread but am not sure how to?
> 
> You just did! Welcome! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much. My husband and I go to the Dr. today to see our baby and we can't wait. My Dr. told me last visit that she would try to see what the sex of the baby is this time around so fingers crossed we find out and baby isn't being bashful.
> 
> Are there any tricks to help wake up baby before ultrasound?Click to expand...

Orange juice will give them a little sugar rush. I drank a bottle of Gatorade before my 12 week scan, and my little girl was going crazy! We didn't find out she was a girl until last Saturday at 16 weeks, though. Were convinced she was a boy before!

So exciting to find out what you're having!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Love your babies name Ginger!


----------



## GingerPanda

Mrs Mel said:


> Love your babies name Ginger!

Thank you! :D


----------



## 3boys

Ginger just seen your news massive congrats so it was a girly nub after all. I love the name.


----------



## GingerPanda

3boys said:


> Ginger just seen your news massive congrats so it was a girly nub after all. I love the name.

Apparently it was! :haha:

Thank you!


----------



## apreslaube

Had latest appointment. Babe's heartbeat was 160bpm. Got the info on making the 20 week ultrasound appointment. Oh needs to find out his rh status. If he's positive I'll get a shot at 28 weeks. If he's negative no shot needed. I love this doctor. I hope he ends up being the one that delivers.


----------



## tallybee

DoubleTFun said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> I also feel far more comfortable in my home environment xx I'll be crushed if there's any thing that makes me have to do hospital. I don't fancy a water birth at all though. I was told to relax in the bath when we rang to say was labouring the first time. It was the most uncomfortable mistake! Couldn't get back out fast enough lol!
> 
> Xx
> 
> The day before I had my first I was experiencing contractions and when I called my midwife she told me to take a warm bath(I was 3 weeks early) so I did and they stopped. Well that night I felt contractions again so I got up and went to the bathroom and my water broke while I was on the toilet. I just thought I had a lot of pee. Plus my mucus plug came out well I definitely wanted to wash up after that and when I got into the tub it increased my contractions. My Husband was sleeping and I was able to get out and labored for an hour and then called my MW and she wasn't on call so the Dr that answered told me to head to the hospital. I found out after you don't want to get in a tub after your water breaks because it speeds up labor.Click to expand...

That's interesting :) My labours both started very quickly. There wasn't much warning, went straight into very painful contractions. Also my water never broke either until right before the births.



apreslaube said:


> Had latest appointment. Babe's heartbeat was 160bpm. Got the info on making the 20 week ultrasound appointment. Oh needs to find out his rh status. If he's positive I'll get a shot at 28 weeks. If he's negative no shot needed. I love this doctor. I hope he ends up being the one that delivers.

I'm glad you found a great dr!


----------



## startd

Ginger - Congratulations! That is wonderful news!

Apreslaube - I'm glad you found a great dr. I'm Rh- and my husband is positive. Not a big drama, as long as the doctors know about it. I'm also allergic to the whooping cough vaccination, so can't have that in my third trimester, so they're doing a modified one for me after birth.

I had another scan yesterday, and it was great to see him bouncing around again. He's been dancing on my bladder, which explains why I keep needing to go to the toilet!


----------



## Dark_Star

My bump has gotten very high and pointy now, I think upstairs twin must be sticking its rear end out :lol:
 



Attached Files:







20150423_134747.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nmpjcp2015

DS that's a big bump! 

Guys I'm having sharp spasms and pain in the pelvic area and behind my belly button. It helps if I support the belly with a pillow... Thoughts??


----------



## cheree89

Dark_Star said:


> My bump has gotten very high and pointy now, I think upstairs twin must be sticking its rear end out :lol:

aww...that is a nice bump. The last 10 weeks of my pregnancy with DS2, he kept staying on my left side, so I had a bit of a lopsided bump. It was pretty funny.

nmpjcp2015 - I'd say it is growing/ligament pains.


----------



## tallybee

Hi all

Nice bump dark star xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hi all, isn't it crazy that 4 weeks and baby is the size of a poppyseed and then a short 12 weeks later and they're the size of an avocado!
It's mind-boggling really!


----------



## Nat08

Hi ladies, I'm new & late to the party! I am due October 10. I only found out last week - was definitely a surprise! I have a scan on Monday to hopefully find out the gender, it was my hubby's present for me :winkwink: I can't wait. It's not the best time for us but we are still over the moon.


----------



## GingerPanda

Nat08 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new & late to the party! I am due October 10. I only found out last week - was definitely a surprise! I have a scan on Monday to hopefully find out the gender, it was my hubby's present for me :winkwink: I can't wait. It's not the best time for us but we are still over the moon.


Wow! I wish I got to skip almost the first half of my pregnancy! LOL

Welcome!




Nice bump, Dark Star!

Nmpjcp, I agree it's probably ligament pains. Totally normal but pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## DoubleTFun

I have the sharp pains in my pelvis region too and My Dr told me yesterday it is just everything stretching and making room. 

DS nice bump! When I look down at mine it looks like mine is at a point but from the front I just look like I ate a watermelon! 

I remember during my second my DS would be on my right side and I always looked lopsided!


----------



## Nat08

GingerPanda said:


> Nat08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm new & late to the party! I am due October 10. I only found out last week - was definitely a surprise! I have a scan on Monday to hopefully find out the gender, it was my hubby's present for me :winkwink: I can't wait. It's not the best time for us but we are still over the moon.
> 
> 
> Wow! I wish I got to skip almost the first half of my pregnancy! LOL
> 
> Welcome!Click to expand...

Haha, I am glad I managed to avoid the 1st trimester worrying. I'm always a worry wart during the first weeks!


----------



## GingerPanda

Me too! This is my third pregnancy, but first baby, so I was a wreck!

Any thoughts on what you might be having, boy or girl?


----------



## tallybee

Mrs Mel said:


> Hi all, isn't it crazy that 4 weeks and baby is the size of a poppyseed and then a short 12 weeks later and they're the size of an avocado!
> It's mind-boggling really!

I know it's mental eh! Unbelievable growth and development already happened!



Nat08 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new & late to the party! I am due October 10. I only found out last week - was definitely a surprise! I have a scan on Monday to hopefully find out the gender, it was my hubby's present for me :winkwink: I can't wait. It's not the best time for us but we are still over the moon.

Hi! :wave: welcome and congrats, wow must be a shock to be all this way already!



DoubleTFun said:


> I have the sharp pains in my pelvis region too and My Dr told me yesterday it is just everything stretching and making room.
> 
> DS nice bump! When I look down at mine it looks like mine is at a point but from the front I just look like I ate a watermelon!
> 
> I remember during my second my DS would be on my right side and I always looked lopsided!

:haha: I am still not sure whether I really look pregnant or just chubby lol, the belly is getting big though!


----------



## apreslaube

I get the stretching pain too. It drives me crazy! The doctor yesterday was like, well that pain should go away by around October 1st


----------



## Dark_Star

The ligament pain drives me nuts too... especially when I roll in bed or after I pee. I guess the uterus rises up when I have a full bladder then drops back down? Anyways, it hurts pretty bad for a few seconds. It's not a UTI, I give a sample at the blood lab every couple weeks.


----------



## cdelmar

tallybee said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, isn't it crazy that 4 weeks and baby is the size of a poppyseed and then a short 12 weeks later and they're the size of an avocado!
> It's mind-boggling really!
> 
> I know it's mental eh! Unbelievable growth and development already happened!
> 
> 
> 
> Nat08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm new & late to the party! I am due October 10. I only found out last week - was definitely a surprise! I have a scan on Monday to hopefully find out the gender, it was my hubby's present for me :winkwink: I can't wait. It's not the best time for us but we are still over the moon.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! :wave: welcome and congrats, wow must be a shock to be all this way already!
> 
> 
> 
> DoubleTFun said:
> 
> 
> I have the sharp pains in my pelvis region too and My Dr told me yesterday it is just everything stretching and making room.
> 
> DS nice bump! When I look down at mine it looks like mine is at a point but from the front I just look like I ate a watermelon!
> 
> I remember during my second my DS would be on my right side and I always looked lopsided!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I am still not sure whether I really look pregnant or just chubby lol, the belly is getting big though!Click to expand...

I had a little chubby belly and it is getting bigger, im hoping it all evens out soon :wacko:



Dark_Star said:


> The ligament pain drives me nuts too... especially when I roll in bed or after I pee. I guess the uterus rises up when I have a full bladder then drops back down? Anyways, it hurts pretty bad for a few seconds. It's not a UTI, I give a sample at the blood lab every couple weeks.

Ive noticed when I wake up every morning (with a full bladder) that my belly is HARD and softens up after I pee but, I too, feel the ligament pains when Im awake rolling/turning to the other side.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

It's good to know that it's normal... but not so good to hear that so many others are having the same pains. It really hurts sometimes. Especially you said DS and Cdelmar... when I pee or roll over in bed. I find that it helps to place a pillow under my belly when I'm on my side, and also it helps if I don't wait to go to pee. I go as soon as I feel the urge.


----------



## tallybee

apreslaube said:


> I get the stretching pain too. It drives me crazy! The doctor yesterday was like, well that pain should go away by around October 1st

Ha ha very reassuring :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

I have to pee slowly or it hurts pretty bad sometimes. :haha:


----------



## apreslaube

So i got my thyroid test results back. My tsh is at 3.15. Per the doctor's range, that is still OK. Per current pregnancy specific research, it shouldn't be higher than 2.5 and absolutely shouldn't be higher than 3 (in 2nd trimester). It ups the risk of miscarriage. I need to call and get in so I can get meds for this... I hope I don't get any push back!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sure I've said it before, but my endocrinologist likes to keep my TSH as close to 1 or below as possible! I'm sitting at about 0.56 right now. High TSH can cause problems with babies, even if you don't have a miscarriage. (It has to get pretty high to cause MC. Mine was probably over 100.) My doc says new research indicates consistently elevated levels of TSH in pregnant women has some correlation to decreased IQ in their babies.

I think you and your baby will be totally fine, but you should be put on a low dose of Synthroid or generic levothyroxine for the remainder of your pregnancy. Even if your doc says your current level is fine, it wouldn't hurt to put you on a low dose.


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> I have to pee slowly or it hurts pretty bad sometimes. :haha:

Yeah lol this will only get worse. Don't think about it, particularly the post partum bit :shock: 

It's all coming back to me now. 9 years since I was last pregnant. Haha xx



apreslaube said:


> So i got my thyroid test results back. My tsh is at 3.15. Per the doctor's range, that is still OK. Per current pregnancy specific research, it shouldn't be higher than 2.5 and absolutely shouldn't be higher than 3 (in 2nd trimester). It ups the risk of miscarriage. I need to call and get in so I can get meds for this... I hope I don't get any push back!!

I hope you can get seen and get some meds asap xx


----------



## 3boys

Post partum peeing the trick is to lean over and touch the floor with your hand. You will look ridiculous but your pee won't sting. Works every time.


----------



## GingerPanda

3boys said:


> Post partum peeing the trick is to lean over and touch the floor with your hand. You will look ridiculous but your pee won't sting. Works every time.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bathbabe

3boys said:


> Post partum peeing the trick is to lean over and touch the floor with your hand. You will look ridiculous but your pee won't sting. Works every time.

Not every time!! I just had a small graze after having my son... at the top!! I remembered being told to lean forward when i wee so it wouldnt sting so i did.... BIG MISTAKE!! OUCH! Only works if you have only torn towards the bottom!! X


----------



## MissR

Oh I forgot about the peeing after baby is born! I had a second degree tear and was the most painful thing, every time I went! Never heard of the leaning forward top so will try that this time around. Oh the joyful things we have to look forward to haha xx


----------



## DoubleTFun

I tore during my first labor and I felt burning for weeks after. OUCH!


----------



## Tink1o5

I think my biggest fear about postpartum is hemorrhaging again. 8 hours after my second son was born I had a PPH and lost 1090ml. I would love if that didn't happen again :)


----------



## 3boys

Tink1o5 said:


> I think my biggest fear about postpartum is hemorrhaging again. 8 hours after my second son was born I had a PPH and lost 1090ml. I would love if that didn't happen again :)

That's my fear as well I came close to dying after my 4th


----------



## Tink1o5

3 boys - how was your 5th birth?? Did you hemorrhage again?


----------



## Mrs Mel

My tip for post baby wees, would be to wet the toilet paper with warm water before you use it. So it's a bit softer and more gentle.


----------



## tallybee

Ok I know this sounds gross but hear me out. The only way to not hurt peeing immediately post partum is to do it in the bath, just before you get out lol.


----------



## bathbabe

tallybee said:


> Ok I know this sounds gross but hear me out. The only way to not hurt peeing immediately post partum is to do it in the bath, just before you get out lol.

:thumbup: yup! X


----------



## shelby1090

Love all the tips and tricks for after birth. This is our first so I'll need them! I've heard a peri bottle is a life saver! 
Just found out this morning, we are officially TEAM PINK! I'm 14+2 and it was crazy obvious. Three distinct white line and definitely not a boy part to be found. Before I conceived I had a dream of delivering a baby girl, so two weeks later when I got my bfp I just knew that God had told me why our miracle would be. My DH was really hoping for girl too so we are both over the moon!


----------



## shelby1090

Oh my new "due" date was changed from the 18th to the 23rd also :)


----------



## 3boys

Tink1o5 said:


> 3 boys - how was your 5th birth?? Did you hemorrhage again?

no haemorrhage with 5th and 6th birth but they do put a syntocin drip up instantly which brings on contractions worse than labour which isn't pretty lol. My fear is that because I have quite fast labours shortest being 28 minutes from first pain until birth that I wont make it to the hospital in time and I was told after the hemmorage that if the doctor hadn't of been outside the room they don't think I would of made it.


----------



## startd

Congratulations Shelby!


----------



## Tink1o5

3boys- omg how scary. You have some VERY fast labors. I hope this birth follows your 5th and 6th though and no hemorrhage!


----------



## 3boys

Tink1o5 said:


> 3boys- omg how scary. You have some VERY fast labors. I hope this birth follows your 5th and 6th though and no hemorrhage!

Thank you my ob says it was probably just one of those things that will never happen again. I hope he is right.


----------



## tallybee

Congrats shelby! 3boys yikes that is quick!


----------



## bathbabe

Im so jealous of you ladies who already know your babies gender! I wont be finding out till 20+3 and thats only IF baby is playing ball!! X


----------



## tallybee

bathbabe said:


> Im so jealous of you ladies who already know your babies gender! I wont be finding out till 20+3 and thats only IF baby is playing ball!! X

It's so hard to wait! It would be 20+5 for us if I hadn't bit the bullet and paid £45 for the private one, could NOT wait that long :haha: 

Do you have an inkling either way? xx


----------



## bathbabe

tallybee said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Im so jealous of you ladies who already know your babies gender! I wont be finding out till 20+3 and thats only IF baby is playing ball!! X
> 
> It's so hard to wait! It would be 20+5 for us if I hadn't bit the bullet and paid £45 for the private one, could NOT wait that long :haha:
> 
> Do you have an inkling either way? xxClick to expand...

Boy, but I think thats only because I dont wanna get my hopes up for a girl. I dont have a gut feeling, its more just me getting myself ready to be told boy so im not disapointed its not a girl. Does that make sense?? 
After years of trying for this baby id love for it to be a girl so i get to experience both, I dont know if I have enough strength left in me to try for another baby for so long in the hopes of finally getting a girl :( x


----------



## shelby1090

bathbabe said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Im so jealous of you ladies who already know your babies gender! I wont be finding out till 20+3 and thats only IF baby is playing ball!! X
> 
> It's so hard to wait! It would be 20+5 for us if I hadn't bit the bullet and paid £45 for the private one, could NOT wait that long :haha:
> 
> Do you have an inkling either way? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Boy, but I think thats only because I dont wanna get my hopes up for a girl. I dont have a gut feeling, its more just me getting myself ready to be told boy so im not disapointed its not a girl. Does that make sense??
> After years of trying for this baby id love for it to be a girl so i get to experience both, I dont know if I have enough strength left in me to try for another baby for so long in the hopes of finally getting a girl :( xClick to expand...

The only reason we went early at all is because the place we chose had a special 2D gender scan for only $50 and if babe didn't cooperate or the tech wasn't 100% you come back for another scan free. DH's mom sent us some money for an ultrasound as a gift so it didn't really come out of pocket. We feel really lucky because the raise we would be waiting until our 20 week scan too! Is really recommend those specialty places though. The equipment is better and the tech really cared in our situation. The cord was in the way so we waited and pushed a bit to move it and bam three white lines clear as day. We even got a discount for a return visit for $79 for the 3D ultrasound so we are going to do that sometime after 30 weeks!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats Shelby! Yay team pink!!!

Bathbabe, I'm playing the same mental game. I've convinced myself it's a girl, so I won't be disappointed in a couple of weeks. Haha. I hope my mind tricks work!


----------



## tallybee

bathbabe said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Im so jealous of you ladies who already know your babies gender! I wont be finding out till 20+3 and thats only IF baby is playing ball!! X
> 
> It's so hard to wait! It would be 20+5 for us if I hadn't bit the bullet and paid £45 for the private one, could NOT wait that long :haha:
> 
> Do you have an inkling either way? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Boy, but I think thats only because I dont wanna get my hopes up for a girl. I dont have a gut feeling, its more just me getting myself ready to be told boy so im not disapointed its not a girl. Does that make sense??
> After years of trying for this baby id love for it to be a girl so i get to experience both, I dont know if I have enough strength left in me to try for another baby for so long in the hopes of finally getting a girl :( xClick to expand...

Yeah that makes sense xx Fx you get your pink bundle <3



shelby1090 said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Im so jealous of you ladies who already know your babies gender! I wont be finding out till 20+3 and thats only IF baby is playing ball!! X
> 
> It's so hard to wait! It would be 20+5 for us if I hadn't bit the bullet and paid £45 for the private one, could NOT wait that long :haha:
> 
> Do you have an inkling either way? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Boy, but I think thats only because I dont wanna get my hopes up for a girl. I dont have a gut feeling, its more just me getting myself ready to be told boy so im not disapointed its not a girl. Does that make sense??
> After years of trying for this baby id love for it to be a girl so i get to experience both, I dont know if I have enough strength left in me to try for another baby for so long in the hopes of finally getting a girl :( xClick to expand...
> 
> The only reason we went early at all is because the place we chose had a special 2D gender scan for only $50 and if babe didn't cooperate or the tech wasn't 100% you come back for another scan free. DH's mom sent us some money for an ultrasound as a gift so it didn't really come out of pocket. We feel really lucky because the raise we would be waiting until our 20 week scan too! Is really recommend those specialty places though. The equipment is better and the tech really cared in our situation. The cord was in the way so we waited and pushed a bit to move it and bam three white lines clear as day. We even got a discount for a return visit for $79 for the 3D ultrasound so we are going to do that sometime after 30 weeks!Click to expand...

That's fab! It's great finding a good scan place.



Bella09 said:


> Hi ladies, I am due October 3 with my second :flower:

Hi! Congrats and welcome to the group xx


----------



## Tink1o5

I have my anatomy scan booked may 13th. Thats when I am hoping to find out. The only place around me that does gender scans cost $100, and they won't do it if you have any complications. So since I am still dealing with my SCH, and I'm still bleeding they won't even consider it.


----------



## MissR

Congrats shelby!

I am also doing that bathbabe... Feel like if I allow myself to think its a boy, then it's going to end up a girl and il be disappointed. Obviously will be happy with either but would love to experience a boy. This is my second and last so I would like to at least see what it's like raising a boy xx


----------



## 3boys

I always have to protect myself that way don't get me wrong I adore my boys and can't wait to hold this little man but the family dynamics are a little crazy. Never imagined I'd be the mother of 6 boys. I just pray my daughter gets a sister eventually.


----------



## tallybee

Hi how's everyone doing today x


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm doing well!

A bit fed up with my mother, though. She's already trash talking my ability to name a child, and she doesn't even know the name we picked! I wasn't going to tell anyone in my family the name because I didn't want anyone talking bad about it and trying to ruin it for me, but clearly she's going to do that whether she knows the name or not!


----------



## shelby1090

Aw Ginger that's to bad :( I hope se gets her act together and realizes she should just be supportive and excited.


----------



## GingerPanda

If she keeps going, I'm going to tell her I don't trust someone who would name their child what she named me to have any input on naming my children. :haha:

Hailey/Hayley/Hayleigh is Old English for "someone who cleans dirty hay out of horse stalls", basically! She named me THAT and says *I'M* going to "pick something weird"! :dohh:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

GingerPanda said:


> If she keeps going, I'm going to tell her I don't trust someone who would name their child what she named me to have any input on naming my children. :haha:
> 
> Hailey/Hayley/Hayleigh is Old English for "someone who cleans dirty hay out of horse stalls", basically! She named me THAT and says *I'M* going to "pick something weird"! :dohh:

Lol.... That's funny! :dohh::haha:

In her defense, I don't think many people consider name meanings anymore.

I think your chosen name is really pretty and unique. My advice: even if you'll hear about it either way, I wouldn't tell her the name. People have a way of ruining things for you... Shame. :nope:


----------



## tallybee

Ah ginger that's a shame. I hope she stops going on at you about names. I agree people don't always think about name meanings but how the name sounds.

I've got a list of names I like to discuss with oh :)


----------



## cdelmar

Congrats Shelby!!!

Ginger people are going to have their opinions we just have to stand by what we chose as a name. The only opinions that matter is you and your husband's.


----------



## tallybee

cdelmar said:


> Congrats Shelby!!!
> 
> Ginger people are going to have their opinions we just have to stand by what we chose as a name. The only opinions that matter is you and your husband's.

Spot on xx

For the record GingerPanda I think your lo's name is beautiful x


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh my goodness that would drive me crazy GP. My mom is very supportive of our choice in names. For a boy we are very much liking Théodore James. Mainly because Théodore is known in France and England so no complications for the English or French side of the family. James is my dad's middle name &#128515; I think it suits hehe xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

My MIL is being an angel about it. She said it was up to us, whatever we wanted to name her. She said naming your kids is one of the few freedoms we have in life.

But my mom is being a monster!


----------



## MissR

I love the name you have picked ginger. I purposely didn't tell anybody my daughters name until she was born as I didn't want anybody putting me off!

Chrissi me and OH was just discussing Theodore James (my OH is called James, and in a long line of them) a couple of nights ago for if we had a boy. I think it's a lovely name! 

Had a long day and I'm not very well. OH has given me a head cold and I've just had to drive for 3 hours getting my friend from the airport. Now I have horrible back ache and a headache. What are we allowed to take during pregnancy? I hate paracetamol but think I may need something soon xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hehe Théodore is a very popular name like Noah and Harry which I also like but my hubs said no to the later two boooo great name choice hehehe xx


----------



## Rainstorm

Ginger you shouldn't let her bother you. It's your choice. Period. I Know my inlaws won't be too happy that we're naming DD (if sex is confirmed) Evelina (My grandma's name), esp. since my DS is named after my dad. It wasn't even my choice, OH picked both of them. Her second name is his grandma's name... but I know they won't be thrilled it comes second. 
Anyways I feel awful. DS has been annoyingly clingy all morning, I did everything in my power to keep him happy and he kept wining.He's not usually like that, he's a dear, but today he made me snap. I went up to my aunt's next door and practically begged her to take him off my back for a couple hours. NOw I feel like a bitch, I know the pregnancy hormones aren't helping...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies, so sorry i haven't been in for a while....

Today i had the lovely pleasure of doing my GTT (glucose test for diabetes) It was disgusting!. With my other kids i had the lucozade and i quite like that... But today it was like very concentrated orange squash, it was soo sweet as though it need more water adding to it lol.

Thankfully i haven't had a phone call today, but have to go back when I'm 24 weeks, as it doesn't tend to show up at 16weeks?! i was like WTF honestly what was the point in me doing it this early for? :/ I had to fast for 14hours in total, and all they kept talking about in the waiting room was food! arghhhhhhhh lol

Ginger i wouldn't worry on the name, Your baby your choice. i didn't tell anyone until i was about 30weeks pregnant (until i knew all my friends and family members had their kids and didn't pinch it :haha:) We called her Layla and lots of people said there liked it, but were insistent it needed a middle name!? None of us including me and the OH have a middle name, so why would i start now? made no sense to me and it takes me all my time to get the one name.

I have found this time round, i have some how avoided the "any names yet?" as it takes people time to think of something to say when I'm like "nope were not finding out the gender" they more shocked at that lol


----------



## DoubleTFun

I never had to deal with anyone ridiculing my name choices. Tell your mother it is your choice and your child. Stand up for yourself and don't back down! 

No one has even asked me me what names we are thinking of they are still worried about what genders we are having. That is my biggest concern and the names will come. I think I'm finally okay with letting my hubby pick the names. It's one less thing for me to worry about.


----------



## apreslaube

My 17 week bump. https://s30.postimg.org/tljg5g7xt/bump_17_week.jpg

I'm so excited, we made the 20 week ultrasound appointment. It will be right on my 20 week, May 14.

Name meaning is part of our decision, but it's not that big of a deal. As long as it is an "ok" meaning, it's fine.


----------



## tallybee

Aargh I just did a big reply with multi quotes and iPad wiped the lot! 

Names have never been that huge a deal for me, at some point along the way there's been one come up that suits and sticks 

Apreslaube lovely bump!

Babee that sounds gross and pointless!

Missr I hope u feel better asap. 

Here's me and bub at 17+2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MissR

Lovely bumps ladies :) xx


----------



## tallybee

I've hopefully linked to my blog, in my signature, if anyone would like to take a look? :kiss: thanks!


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I felt Lucina move last night! It actually woke me up. :haha:

Felt like a little fish swimming around in there!


----------



## tallybee

Aww how cute Ginger xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lovely Bumps ladies :thumbup: 

tally: i was like WTF as well, honestly what was the point? I haven't had a phone-call today so I'm guessing for now I'm in the clear, i only had it the 1st time round... never again, so hoping i miss it again :)

AFM: I'm sure I'm getting Braxton Hicks!!! My belly goes so tight and uncomfortable, I had them pretty early-ish in my last pregnancy, but never this early!!! i mean is this even normal? does this actually happen? haha


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lovely bumps ladies!

What sort of bpm are people getting? I've just been to the midwife and baby's heart rate was 145 bpm.

So lovely to hear them and to start to feel the flutters!


----------



## GingerPanda

Babee_Bugs, I had BH a few days ago. It can be caused by dehydration, so make sure you're drinking plenty of water! I haven't had any since I increased my water intake.

Mrs Mel, Luci was at 139 at her 16 week scan. It does start slowing down around this point. :)


----------



## cdelmar

apreslaube said:


> My 17 week bump.
> 
> I'm so excited, we made the 20 week ultrasound appointment. It will be right on my 20 week, May 14.
> 
> Name meaning is part of our decision, but it's not that big of a deal. As long as it is an "ok" meaning, it's fine.

Apreslaube, that's a great bump you have there!


----------



## 3boys

Yes it's normal to have bh this early. I still end up going overdue lol. Stay hydrated should help.


----------



## apreslaube

Last heartbeat was 160 :)


----------



## JJsmom

It's so cool to see people finding the gender out already! I have my next Dr appt a week from this Friday. I still have to wait another 4- 5 weeks after that to find out the gender!

My Dr asked if I wanted to do any of the genetic testing but I refused like I always do. They said I'm even more high risk than my previous pregnancy because I'll be 35 when this LO is born. It still doesn't matter to me, I'll take my baby as it's given to me. 

Mt TSH levels are non existent. I see my endo again this Friday and he'll do more bloodwork. 

I've been having a rough couple of weeks dealing with a sick husband, the getting sick from him and my 2 little ones getting sick, I'm still not fully over my cold yet. My dh is acting like a 2 yr old almost all the time. He is more hormonal than me and I'm the pregnant one! He complains about having to change diapers because he's been Addy work all day. I forget that being a SAHM means I sit on my butt all day doing nothing. Sorry for the long post. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thanx Ladies, the last few days its been getting stronger/more frequent.... Today its literally felt like one after the other... No pain thankfully, just uncomfortable.

I asked a Mum friend on the school run if she experienced BH's earlier with her 4th and she said yeh, and on some occasions went to the hospital as she was convinced it was the start of things.... she mentioned about dehydration etc, but this last week I've drank more now than I've ever done in my life! Im drinking at least 8 glasses of water/juice a day and of course peeing like theres no tomorrow :haha: surely i shouldn't be drinking anymore than that??? or am i drinking too much? :/

I don't know, never had this so early on. I'm also starting to feel bit paranoid that I'm not getting jabbed or anything yet. I felt little flutters early on, but i haven't felt anything, not even a hiccup, a punch or a kick :/


----------



## MissR

Ginger that's so lovely. I love when you first start to feel movements :) 

I had BH recently and they seem to have simmered down now, although was pretty frequent last week. I wouldn't worry too much about them. It's definately possible to get them this early though. 

Going to have a look at your blog now tallybee :) x


----------



## Dark_Star

Mrs Mel said:


> Lovely bumps ladies!
> 
> What sort of bpm are people getting? I've just been to the midwife and baby's heart rate was 145 bpm.
> 
> So lovely to hear them and to start to feel the flutters!

My babies are both between 148 and 155, I check them every morning.


----------



## tallybee

Hb was a hundred and fifty something last time x


----------



## tallybee

Thanks for looking at my new blog, I'll be updating it when I feel I have anything interesting to say :p

Any suggestions for improving it welcome xxx


----------



## DoubleTFun

My babies HB were 135 and 142 at my exam on Thursday.


----------



## tallybee

Hey!! How is everyone today x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Tally welcome to the world of blogging :)... Its bit of a minefield to begin with, but it soon becomes your best friend...

I started mine just over a year ago now: Leannes Blog I use Wordpress and I'm self hosted, so i have bit of freedom on what i can write and do with it, i also use a few plugins that helps me keep track of things and also protects me from Hackers grrrr pesky little buggers.

You can link up your Facebook, pinterest, instagram and twitter accounts plus various of others, to keep the visitors flowing.

if you need help with anything let me know and ill try too help :)


----------



## tallybee

Thanks Babee! Your blog looks really good!


----------



## tallybee

It's gone very quiet in here! I'm on tenterhooks atm waiting for my oh to finish his driving test so nervous for him!


----------



## GingerPanda

It *is* quiet!

My hubs is in the outpatient surgery clinic right now having a lump biopsied from the top of his head. I'm nervous too!


----------



## Mrs Mel

tallybee said:


> It's gone very quiet in here! I'm on tenterhooks atm waiting for my oh to finish his driving test so nervous for him!

Hope he passes!



GingerPanda said:


> It *is* quiet!
> 
> My hubs is in the outpatient surgery clinic right now having a lump biopsied from the top of his head. I'm nervous too!

I haven't been able to access this site for the past day, I wonder if others are having similar problems.

Hope your hubby's ok :flower:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Mrs Mel said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> It's gone very quiet in here! I'm on tenterhooks atm waiting for my oh to finish his driving test so nervous for him!
> 
> Hope he passes!
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> It *is* quiet!
> 
> My hubs is in the outpatient surgery clinic right now having a lump biopsied from the top of his head. I'm nervous too!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been able to access this site for the past day, I wonder if others are having similar problems.
> 
> Hope your hubby's ok :flower:Click to expand...

I haven't had access since Tuesday evening...


----------



## bathbabe

I havnt been able to get on :( x


----------



## Tink1o5

Yea, I too have been having trouble logging in. 

Tally- hope he passes. FX

GP- I hope your husband is ok. How nerve wracking


----------



## tallybee

Oh Ginger I hope your dh is ok. 

Unfortunately oh failed his test, hes pretty down about it but knows what he has to improve on.

Yeh there was site maintenance yesterday that I noticed but was able to get back on tea time (uk).


----------



## GingerPanda

My hubs is doing fine, thanks for the concern, everyone. :)


Tally, sorry yours failed his driving test. But you're right, knowing what he needs to work on is an excellent thing!


----------



## Tink1o5

What a bummer that he didn't pass. At least he knows what he needs to improve on so he can ace it next time.


----------



## apreslaube

So mad. Just found out we have to pay 350 bucks (American) for this parking thing in this stupid city. We are literally moving in one month out of this city.


----------



## GingerPanda

Dumb!

We had to pay a $200 wheel tax to the county on hubs's old car for 2015, even though we traded it in in JANUARY. Had to pay for the whole year.

Hubs is actually going to be in Chicago next week for a conference.



I think I found Luci's first Halloween outfit! :cloud9:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/166216...vant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery#


----------



## MissR

Ginger hope OH is ok and on the mend.

Tally, hope your OH is feeling a little better. I'm sure next time he will pass.

Well, my best friend who has been TTC for about 6 months now just told me she is pregnant, due in December!! So excited :) with my first I was pretty young and never had any mummy friends and still don't really. Will be lovely being able to do stuff together with our babies :) xx


----------



## apreslaube

That is so lame. Chicago is a nice place to visit. I wouldn't recommend living in the city though lol. So excited to be moving to the suburbs.


----------



## Tink1o5

DS- wanted to check in with you and see, how are your contractions coming?? Have things finally eased up? Hope all is well


----------



## DoubleTFun

Ultrasound tomorrow, can't wait to see my babies again!


----------



## cheree89

GingerPanda said:


> Dumb!
> 
> I think I found Luci's first Halloween outfit! :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/166216...vant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery#

Cute! I've been trying to think about costumes too. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## cheree89

apreslaube said:


> That is so lame. Chicago is a nice place to visit. I wouldn't recommend living in the city though lol. So excited to be moving to the suburbs.

Agree! I've never lived in the city, but I went to college in the burbs. I wouldn't want to live in the city. I used to live in Evanston and did a student internship at Argonne National Lab and had to drive through the city every day - ugh.


----------



## tallybee

Thanks everyone for the kind words about oh'a driving. It sucks I've not even Sen him since Monday as he's been working hard in the next county where he technically lives to pay for the lessons and test. It's been like this for weeks. Hopefully he should finish work at a reasonable time today and we can catch up on well needed hugs xx


----------



## apreslaube

Hmm. Just got some test results back from my uralysis last week. I have ketones in my urine. At 2. Anyone dealt with this? The other results were blank.


----------



## GingerPanda

https://www.thepregnancyzone.com/pregnancy-issues/ketones-in-urine-during-pregnancy/


Looks like it can be pretty normal. Did you talk to your doctor about it?


----------



## Twag

:hi: So I am part of the November thread but my due date has been brought forward to Halloween :happydance: so can I join you guys???


----------



## GingerPanda

TWAG! :wave:

Of course you can join us! I'll add you in for Halloween!


----------



## Twag

Thanks Ginger I am so excited for a Halloween baby :devil: :haha: I have my gender scan on the 17 June cannot wait :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

I have always wanted a Halloween baby, but am excited for an October baby (or ANY baby)!


Can't wait to find out what you're having! Do you have any feelings compared to your pregnancy with Elliot?


----------



## Twag

I feel :pink: for this one and with Elliot I felt :blue: so hoping I am right :wacko:


----------



## Twag

:happydance: for babies :wohoo:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Finally a halloween baby!!!


----------



## Twag

I had noticed I am the only one with a vampire baby :devil: :haha:


----------



## Tink1o5

Well I had a quick scan today due to bleeding I've been having from my sch. Surprisingly the ultrasound tech asked if we wanted to know gender if it should show on the us.we said yes....and we found out its a GIRL!! we are over the moon to say the least.


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats tink on team :pink: ! 

Hope the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## Tink1o5

Eh...not really I've been bleeding basically all pregnancy because of this stupid sch. My ob says I will probably have bleeding all pregnancy


----------



## tallybee

Hi twag welcome to October! ! :hugs: tink congrats on team :pink: yay!


----------



## apreslaube

Yay tink!

Hoping all the bleeding stops for everyone :(


----------



## 3boys

Tink massive congrats on your girl x


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks so much everyone for the congrats :)


----------



## Aliop

Tink1o5 said:


> Well I had a quick scan today due to bleeding I've been having from my sch. Surprisingly the ultrasound tech asked if we wanted to know gender if it should show on the us.we said yes....and we found out its a GIRL!! we are over the moon to say the least.

Bleeding is so stressful! So glad you got your little girl, happy shopping!!:happydance:


----------



## startd

YAY! Congrats Tink!

It's great seeing everyone hit second trimester and find out the gender. I can't believe it's less than 4 weeks until the half way point


----------



## Tink1o5

I still can't believe we have all almost hit the halfway point. Sometimes it still feels like the day we found out. I wonder if the next half of the pregnancy will go just as fast??


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Remember when we were complaining that it was going by to slowly?? Haha. If we'd only known how things would speed up! 

Congrats tink on team pink!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Right!!! I think with first tri being full of worry and stress, it feels like forever before we get out of that stage.


----------



## GingerPanda

Still going slow for me! :haha:


----------



## Nanaki

Hi!! :flower:

Oops, forget about this thread that I haven't join in yet!! :dohh::dohh::blush:

I am in other forum but in Pregnancy after loss. 

I am due October 8th and had a gender scan last Wednesday to reveal that I am expecting a girl!! :cloud9::kiss: After had 2 boys who are 5 and 3 years old and one MMC. 

Gingerpanda will know me from other thread hehe! :D 

Xxxx


----------



## tallybee

It has really started going fast!! I think it's being out of 1st tri worry zone?? 

If the rest goes this fast there's no way we'll be organised at all! 

I keep dreaming that oh misses the birth it's awful! He's awful at timekeeping lol and has been working away a lot lately so probably just that on my mind.

Hi nanaki! !


----------



## GingerPanda

I added you in, Nanaki! Congrats on pink!


----------



## DoubleTFun

apreslaube said:


> Hmm. Just got some test results back from my uralysis last week. I have ketones in my urine. At 2. Anyone dealt with this? The other results were blank.

Ketones if they keep showing up could suggest to your Dr that you have gestational diabetes. I had them show up during my first pregnancy at the end after doing a 1 hr and 3 hr glucose which were normal a few weeks later Ketones started showing up and they set me up with everything I needed only for me to deliver a few days later and go away completely. 
Just keep an eye on your diet.


----------



## DoubleTFun

So I am team blue times 2! Pics didn't come out that clearly and my hubby and I still think Baby A could be a girl.


----------



## Tink1o5

tallybee said:


> It has really started going fast!! I think it's being out of 1st tri worry zone??
> 
> If the rest goes this fast there's no way we'll be organised at all!
> 
> I keep dreaming that oh misses the birth it's awful! He's awful at timekeeping lol and has been working away a lot lately so probably just that on my mind.
> 
> Hi nanaki! !

You should see how bad my dh is. My last pregnancy I wanted to labor at home for as long as possible. It had gotten to the point I wanted to get in the bath and I had already been calculating my contractions but had asked dh to do it when I was in the bath. He looked at me strange and said "hun your contractions arnt even that close....they are 6 minutes to 8 minutes apart". I told him that can't be right your doing it wrong. So I again explained how to calculate them, and we started over. Next thing you know his face looks like he saw a ghost and he yells to me "get out of the tub we gotta go, they are less than 1 minute apart!!!" (Which was accurate ) :haha: 

He tried lol....
when i got to the hospital I was in transition going 9-10cm within minutes of arriving...


----------



## onebumpplease

I feel its still going slow tbh, dont mind toouch at the moment though as the last stage of pregnancy was so hard for me last time.
I had a midwife appointment yesterday, but was one of the docs I saw. We listened to heartbeat 160bpm...seems so fast. It was lovely though. Am measuring on target too. I've been booked in for a growth scan because first was so big. It was agreed that an elective c section was the best way forward.

I've been busy doing loads and loads of laundry today as well as a much needed deep clean of kitchen and lots of school work. Ive got really bad back pain now. So trying to rest....

Still two weeks on Monday till we find out the gender....seems so long away.


----------



## Dark_Star

Congratulations to those ladies who have found out gender! I will hopefully find out mine at my anatomy scan on Friday.

There's no need for me to check the babies heartbeats on a doppler in rhe morning anymore... all day long I feel like I am full of popping popcorn! I can tell the babies kicks apart as they are on either side of me. People told me I was definitely not feeling movement at 14 weeks, but over 4 weeks later I am feeling exactly the same thing only now it's strong enough to wake me up. I swear last night one baby even bumped the remote control sitting on my belly.


----------



## DoubleTFun

Dark_Star said:


> Congratulations to those ladies who have found out gender! I will hopefully find out mine at my anatomy scan on Friday.
> 
> There's no need for me to check the babies heartbeats on a doppler in rhe morning anymore... all day long I feel like I am full of popping popcorn! I can tell the babies kicks apart as they are on either side of me. People told me I was definitely not feeling movement at 14 weeks, but over 4 weeks later I am feeling exactly the same thing only now it's strong enough to wake me up. I swear last night one baby even bumped the remote control sitting on my belly.

I've been feeling movement for 3 weeks now and I definitely feel kicks and them rolling around. It is so exciting to be growing 2 little humans at a time!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Just popping in :) So lovely to see new Ladies, and to find out genders! eekkk.

AFM: Im still feeling really great with my decision to stay team yellow, i thought i may of buckled after you lovely lot found out... But thankfully it hasn't swayed me! :haha:

This Pregnancy is going far too quick! my friend the other day asked how far along i was and when i said oh 17weeks, she was like, OMG no way your nearly half way there!!! :O :O it then just suddenly dawned on me! i was just plodding along doing the normal day to day stuff and i was like IM NOT READY! :haha: I wish i could say that it slows down in 3rd tri, but for me it doesn't... when i had my daughter it zoomed past, but then it took over 3 years and lots of losses to have her, so 38weeks pregnant seemed like nothing in the scale of things to how long that we were trying.

as for kicks etc, i haven't felt a lot!!! which of course has had me worried. Early on i felt flutters... and then since then nothing and you would think with it being baby number4 i would feel it a lot earlier. Im wondering if my placenta is more at the front? Ive been listening in everyday and get a good Heartbeat at 160BPM... so he/she is all ok lol... strangeeeee


----------



## startd

Congrats Nanaki and DoubleTFun!

It does feel like it's going quickly, but then I'm so looking forward to meeting my little man I'm glad it's coming up soon


----------



## apreslaube

I haven't felt anything yet and I'm at 18 weeks :( i think it's going by slowish for me. I'm ready for this part to be done and meet our baby. 22 more weeks sounds like an eternity!!!


----------



## Dark_Star

It's going by so slowly for me. 

I have a number of things stacked against me and am very worried about preterm labor. I can't wait until I get to 35 weeks or so and I can finally relax and be certain I'll be able to deliver the twins at my local hospital. If they come earlier, the closest nicu is 430km away.


----------



## tallybee

Hey all! 18 weeks today, Yikes! 

It's going well fast!!

She's definitely active in there that's for sure. 

Tink that's crazy how the hell did he manage to time them quite so wrong :haha:

I can't imagine much worse than travelling in active labour :shock: so happy to be planning to stay at home!


----------



## craquinette

18 weeks today for me too!! It seems unreal when I say it, yet every week seems to be dragging until the next... So peculiar!
I went to the dentist yesterday for a checkup and when I told him I was pregnant, he asked when baby was due. I said October and he goes "oh, that's pretty soon!". And I was like "hey no, not that soon!! There's plenty of time, I'm not ready yet!!"

I haven't felt proper movement either yet, which is getting super frustrating!! Sometimes I think I might be feeling something but it's really hard to tell... :( Hopefully soon! 
And i have my anatomy scan in a week, can't yet to see how it's going in there!!

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats to all those who found out the gender! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## MissR

It's going slow for me too. I think it's just because I am counting down the days until my anomaly scan. One, to make sure everything is going ok and baby is growing well, and two, because I cannot wait to find out gender!! I still haven't publicly announced so will probably do that once the scan is done xx


----------



## tallybee

Aww it's so exciting xx


----------



## Hope87

apreslaube said:


> I haven't felt anything yet and I'm at 18 weeks :( i think it's going by slowish for me. I'm ready for this part to be done and meet our baby. 22 more weeks sounds like an eternity!!!

Awe don't worry. I'm 18 weeks too, haven't felt anything yet. Hoping this week or next. Are you a FTM? I've been told that FTMs won't feel anything until 18/19/20 weeks. GAH! Agony!


----------



## apreslaube

Yeah first time here :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm 18w1d with my first baby, and I have only felt her twice. Both times were while I was sleeping, and it woke me up because it definitely didn't feel like gas. Felt like a fish swimming in there and brushing the sides. I've started calling her "little fish". :haha:

But in general, I can't feel her. Can't wait to really start feeling some movement!


----------



## 3boys

on my first i didnt feel him until 20wks now i feel them from 12wks it also depends where the placenta is.


----------



## GingerPanda

I do know my placenta is on the right. Don't know how far around the front or back it goes. When I felt her, it was on the left.


----------



## 3boys

it matters more if placenta is to the front or back if its on the front you will have to wait longer to feel baby than if it was at the back x


----------



## Tink1o5

tallybee said:


> Tink that's crazy how the hell did he manage to time them quite so wrong :haha:!

Honestly no idea. It was an app on my phone. I didn't think it was to complicated, but maybe at the time it was nerve wracking for him. Like oh crap this is it... :haha:

Yesterday I made my first baby buys. :) just two small things. I bought her a cute onsie and a 2 pack of sleep n play suits.


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi guys, I wanted to share that I found out this morning I'm officially team pink! I have a boy so it's nice to expect a girl. I can't wait to start buying stuff!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Rainstorm! :pink:


----------



## DoubleTFun

Congratulations Rainstorm!


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats Rain!!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats!


----------



## Twag

Congrats on team :pink: I cannot wait until the 17th June to find out :happydance: I have very strong :pink: vibes this time tho

On the feeling bubs with DS I didn't feel him until after my 20 week scan but this time I am sure at night I have felt some stretching/brushing from bubs :shrug: or I am mad :wacko:


----------



## startd

Congrats rainstorm! That's very exciting!


----------



## tallybee

Congrats rainstorm! !

Yea twag that's what I'm getting too it's lovely to feel xx


----------



## tallybee

I've started leaking colostrum lol! Oh was not impressed when I asked if he wanted any :rofl:


----------



## Twag

Yes I have it dried on my nipples at the end of the day lovely guess because this is #2 it was more likely :wacko:


----------



## cdelmar

Yea 17 weeks here, ftm and still havent felt anything, waiting patiently <3


----------



## GingerPanda

I got a single kick/punch this morning. Would never have felt it if I hadn't been laying on my back. Nothing since, but she's going crazy in there judging by the sound on the doppler.


----------



## apreslaube

I felt something odd in the area that had the heartbeat at the last ob appointment. It felt like... well like something small was moving around. I wonder if that was it or if that was just like a gas bubble or something. Hmm. It was after I'd been sitting at my desk for about half an hour.


----------



## GingerPanda

apreslaube said:


> I felt something odd in the area that had the heartbeat at the last ob appointment. It felt like... well like something small was moving around. I wonder if that was it or if that was just like a gas bubble or something. Hmm. It was after I'd been sitting at my desk for about half an hour.

I have this sometimes. I can't quite convince myself its baby, but it doesn't feel enough like gas for me to be like "oh that's totally gas". So I often end up wondering if it was really baby.


----------



## 3boys

babies first movements feel exactly like gas bubbles but when you know what you are looking for it makes it easier thats why 2nd time plus mums feel it easier. x


----------



## tallybee

3boys said:


> babies first movements feel exactly like gas bubbles but when you know what you are looking for it makes it easier thats why 2nd time plus mums feel it easier. x

Yeah they do, they will become unmistakable! :cloud9:


----------



## cdelmar

Tomorrow i have doc appt. (cant wait to hear baby heartbeat <3) and doc will probably tell me to schedule my anatomy scan. 
Sunday we revealed gender to his side of family (i have no family in the state we reside in, so i sent them a cute lil scratch off announcement in the mail) and i would say 90% of them wanted a girl since this will be grandson/nephew #3 on their side lol. Although they were so disappointed it was hilarious to watch (hubby and I got what we wanted lol!) We invited them over the new apt., we had to move since we needed a 2nd bedroom. Now, I cant wait until everything is unpacked to start figuring out how the nursery will be decorated <3.
But, lately Ive been very tired/sleepy and i hate it because I am not normally a nap person and it messes up my sleep routine, yesterday I fell asleep at 130am!!


----------



## Jilliank2005

It's an angel baby for me I'm afraid. Good luck everyone. X


----------



## GingerPanda

Jilliank2005 said:


> It's an angel baby for me I'm afraid. Good luck everyone. X

I'm so sorry, hon. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rainstorm

Jilliank2005 said:


> It's an angel baby for me I'm afraid. Good luck everyone. X

:hugs::nope: I'm so sorry


----------



## Tink1o5

Jilliank- so sorry hun :(


----------



## startd

Jilliank - I'm so sorry to hear your news


----------



## startd

Congrats Becca!


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats becca


----------



## GingerPanda

becca. said:


> Hi everyone, I am due October 3 with my fourth baby, team :blue:

Welcome, Becca! We're due date buddies!


----------



## apreslaube

Jilliank2005 said:


> It's an angel baby for me I'm afraid. Good luck everyone. X

:cry::hugs::nope: I am so so so sorry.


----------



## Twag

Jilliank2005 said:


> It's an angel baby for me I'm afraid. Good luck everyone. X

So sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Jilliank2005 said:


> It's an angel baby for me I'm afraid. Good luck everyone. X

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

becca. said:


> Hi everyone, I am due October 3 with my fourth baby, team :blue:

Hey welcome aboard xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jilliank2005 said:


> It's an angel baby for me I'm afraid. Good luck everyone. X


So sorry hunnie :hugs: x


----------



## startd

Came down with a cold on Sunday - still full of it and off work again today. So frustrating!


----------



## Tink1o5

Startd- sorry your not feeling well. Hope it passes quickly for you


----------



## GingerPanda

Feel better soon!


I don't know if it's pregnancy related, but my legs have been itching SO BAD today below the knee!


----------



## Tink1o5

My hands and boob's have been itching like crazy. I've also had cramps all day today for some reason


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Jilliank2005. I am so sorry for your loss, such an agonising time for you. Sending you virtual love and strength to face this xx


----------



## tallybee

startd said:


> Came down with a cold on Sunday - still full of it and off work again today. So frustrating!

I hope it passes soon xxx



GingerPanda said:


> Feel better soon!
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's pregnancy related, but my legs have been itching SO BAD today below the knee!




Tink1o5 said:


> My hands and boob's have been itching like crazy. I've also had cramps all day today for some reason

I've had some really bad itching too. A few weeks ago it was all over and Unbearable. It's now less bad but I can't wear jeans or anything fitted. I'm sure it's hormonal. 

I'm still really tired. It's annoying to say the least.

I'll pop out to vote in a bit and it'll leave me wanting to get back in bed!


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely felt little one fluttering around in there when I was trying to go to sleep last night! For about a minute! :cloud9:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Gingerpanda - I think my squigglet is buried really low down, i feel some things just down there :blush: 

But nothing whatsoever in my belly, i find the heartbeat also just above my pubic bone still :/ Im hoping i get a nice pic at my next scan lol


----------



## DoubleTFun

My left leg had been itchy too. Occasionally the tops of my feet. So annoying! Apparently it is common. Normally a cold compress helps me.


----------



## Dark_Star

Is anyone else suffering from swollen hands at night? They get so swollen and stiff that it hurts to move them.


----------



## Tink1o5

I want to know if any of you ladies have had any bad cramping?? I still have a large SCH that is still causing on and off bleeding (Brown blood) and yesterday I was having horrible cramps. It felt like really horrid period cramps. I woke up this morning and am still cramping but they seem to not hurt quite as bad.

No swelling here as if yet Darkstar


----------



## Twag

No swelling here but I do seem to be getting cramps in my hands which is new for me normally it is my feet :wacko:

My lower bump (or abdomen as no real bump to speak of yet) is very achy today I am wondering if I have a uti or something :wacko:

Hope the cramps are nothing :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks twag. I hope so too. I'm hoping it's just really bad growing pains :flower:


----------



## DoubleTFun

I get swelling sometimes if my hand is elevated above my head, but I also have Carpal Tunnel too.


----------



## onebumpplease

Dark star I got it really bad in my last pregnancy, it was carpal tunnel, but disappeared after birth. 
I feel baby moving really low, sometimes against my pubic bone.
I don't know what SCH is, have plenty of water and call midwives for reeassurance.
My bump is massive! Proper massive! 19 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Tink1o5

SCH is subchronic hemorrhage/hematoma. I called my doctor and they said it's probably growing pains and there isn't really anything they can do because I'm only 18 weeks. 

My anxiety is so high over this idk what to do. :(


----------



## Chrissi1981

I still get cramps now and again. I don't get swollen, but my gums do bleed now and again.

So exciting that many of us are starting to feel movement. Twinkle toes can be quite strong sometimes like right now as I write this hehe. Also decided I'd be his punchball yesterday during meditation. Brill lol !!!

Xxx


----------



## craquinette

I'll be 19 weeks on Sunday and still not sure I've felt baby. Well the other day I really thought I did but it's so hard to tell!! And I haven't felt anything for the past 2-3 days so now I'm not sure...

I'm (finally!) starting to show, but it's only obvious when I'm laying in bed (and especially in the mornings for some reason). The rest of the time, it really looks like I'm just getting fat... :/ Oh well, patience, my big belly will come I'm sure!

Only 3 more days until my 19-week scan!! I can't wait!!


----------



## startd

Enjoy the scan craquinette!


----------



## tallybee

Have a good scan craquinette xx I'll be 19 weeks on Sunday as well but no scan til 20+5. Oh will likely be working away so unable to come along.

I've not had swelling either but definitely bleeding gums. Being extra careful with brushing atm.


----------



## Dark_Star

Going for my anatomy scan in a couple hours, please keep me in your thoughts.


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> Going for my anatomy scan in a couple hours, please keep me in your thoughts.

Thinking of you hun I hope all is well xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, Dark_Star!


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck ladies on your scans. 

I will have my anatomy scan next week on Wednesday making me 18+5...but baby Is measuring 4 days ahead.


----------



## Dark_Star

I am now team :blue: + :yellow: ! 

Baby B was uncooperative and had its bum to my spine and head pointing to the middle of my belly so it was not possible to see it's bits. Fortunately I get an ultrasound every 3 weeks now. Baby A most definitely had a boy part. 

I'm very happy to have healthy babies, but I am really hoping that B is a girl... that is what I most wanted.


----------



## 3boys

welcome to team blue dark star, my heart always desires girls but let me tell you the love of little boys is unrivaled they are so sweet, take it from a soon to be mother of 6 boys. I love my daughter to pieces but it is definitely different. x


----------



## tallybee

Aww dark star :cloud9: hopefully B will cooperate and be pink when you get your next scan xx


----------



## onebumpplease

I am soooooo big and was worried, but looking back on my last pregnancy I was just as big. I am so jealous of those starting to show. Complete strangers are asking me about being pregnant.

18 weeks

https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/onebumpplease/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/5dbd8111-af36-4c78-b595-2610fa05d6c8_zps1imkilyt.jpg

I should also say I re-read my journal from my first pregnancy and forgot I had an anterior placenta so I didn't feel baby for sure till 20.5 weeks. I had felt flutters, but were too subtle for me to be sure. This time it was 16 weeks. I know with a second you tend to feel earlier, but think the placenta position has probably had an effect too.


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks ladies. 
I think I'm mostly disappointed in not knowing both babies sexes. I had planned it to be my mother's day gift to both of the grandmothers to be - bouquets of white roses with little pink or blue stuffed toys nestled in them. 
North American Mothers day is this Sunday, I know Europe's was a while back.


----------



## Rainstorm

Dark star, I understand your disappointment, though I guess it must be difficult for both babies to be in the right position for you to see the sex. Hope you find out soon


----------



## Tink1o5

Darkstar- Congrats on 1 :blue: baby
Hope you can find out soon what your other is. FX for a :pink: one for you


----------



## tallybee

Morning! I found lo on the doppler really easily last night it was magical :cloud9:


----------



## Rainstorm

I woke up this morning and Evelina was moving like crazy! Even DH could feel her! It was so wonderful to have a baby moving inside me again! Last time I was 20-something weeks the first time I felt it like this


----------



## DoubleTFun

Why do I feel so much pressure already? Only hitting 18 weeks tomorrow and I feel pressure in between my legs. I know there are 2 in here but how can I seriously feeling pressure so early? Dr Appt on Monday.


----------



## Mississippi03

This group is much more active then the october rainbows. 
Im due october 4th and have my scan this wednesday. I genuinely dont care if we have a boy or girl but i do have it set in my head that its a girl lol. Dh wants a boy so i also kind of hope for a boy for his sake.. Hopefully baby is cooperative and we can get a peek at what it may be


----------



## Dark_Star

Double: I am already feeling a lot of pressure too. You may be having contractions already, mine started at 16 weeks.

Here's a few pictures from my anatomy scan :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BabyB.JPG
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6









BothBabies.JPG
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









Itsaboy.JPG
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tink1o5

I've been having a "pressure" feeling too.


----------



## Aliop

Dark_Star said:


> I am now team :blue: + :yellow: !
> 
> Baby B was uncooperative and had its bum to my spine and head pointing to the middle of my belly so it was not possible to see it's bits. Fortunately I get an ultrasound every 3 weeks now. Baby A most definitely had a boy part.
> 
> I'm very happy to have healthy babies, but I am really hoping that B is a girl... that is what I most wanted.

Congrats! Good luck for baby b to be a little pink one! Will be interesting to see if they are different genders as I think I recall you writing their heartbeats are similar, you might debunk the HB theories!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Hello ladies, congratulations on scans and finding out the gender. 

I started feeling movement quite early (around 14 weeks) and it did feel at first like gas bubbles. At 16 weeks I had my midwife appointment and said that I thought I felt baby moving on my lower right side and she checked for hb there and he was there moving around (you could hear it). Now I am certain that these same movements are kicks. It does feel a little like little fish swimming in there, GP. lol We have our anatomy scan a week tomorrow.


----------



## tallybee

Mississippi03 said:


> This group is much more active then the october rainbows.
> Im due october 4th and have my scan this wednesday. I genuinely dont care if we have a boy or girl but i do have it set in my head that its a girl lol. Dh wants a boy so i also kind of hope for a boy for his sake.. Hopefully baby is cooperative and we can get a peek at what it may be

Hellooo! Yeah we are very chatty in here lol welcome along :flower: you're due same day as me :thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

Ooo just realised I'm on 19 weeks today and she's mango sized! Wowsers so close to half way :shock:


----------



## WW1

Hi all. I'm due 31st Oct so just an owl! I hope everyone is having a happy 2nd tri x


----------



## Mississippi03

tallybee said:


> Ooo just realised I'm on 19 weeks today and she's mango sized! Wowsers so close to half way :shock:

Tallybee this is where ill say I hope I am at half way lol.. At term but early! Lol hope this doesnt jinks me


----------



## tallybee

WW1 said:


> Hi all. I'm due 31st Oct so just an owl! I hope everyone is having a happy 2nd tri x

Yay welcome to the group!



Mississippi03 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Ooo just realised I'm on 19 weeks today and she's mango sized! Wowsers so close to half way :shock:
> 
> Tallybee this is where ill say I hope I am at half way lol.. At term but early! Lol hope this doesnt jinks meClick to expand...

Yeah that'd be nice! My others were at 39+3 so we will see!


----------



## 3boys

3 of mine were 41+2, 2 were 38 and 1 was bang on his due date


----------



## apreslaube

I was just lamenting that I hadn't felt anything in a few days and started having those annoying concerns that something was wrong. Just felt movement this morning. Lol I'm such a worrier! 4 more days until ultrasound!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Dark_Star said:


> Double: I am already feeling a lot of pressure too. You may be having contractions already, mine started at 16 weeks.
> 
> Here's a few pictures from my anatomy scan :cloud9:

Well my stomach isn't tightening at all like contractions. It just feels like a 5 pound weight is trying to get out. I know they aren't nearly that big yet. I know baby A has been keeping his head right on my cervix though. I just hope this pressure isn't going to mean that my cervix is shortening. It was 3.7 cm at my ultrasound on May 1. I have an appointment tomorrow since I am switching Dr's. My old OB office couldn't deliver at the hospital with the NICU and I want my kids as close to the NICU if they need it not be driven 30 minutes farther away from us than the hospital I will now deliver at.


----------



## startd

Good idea DoubleTFun. 
I've already debunked the heartbeat old wives tale - heart beat is quite fast and I'm expecting a boy

I'm very excited to be getting closer to the halfway mark. 10 days until my anatomy scan


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Wow. Looks like I've missed a lot. Just got back from work/vacation in California with my husband. Sort of like a baby-moon. It's back to the work grind tomorrow.

I've started working out again! It's helping so much. I've lost so much muscle and gained so much weight in the last year... Anywho. I'm working on getting it all under control.

Congrats to everyone who's found out gender and feeling baby move. Also, I'm loving the names! I hope all is well with everyone.

Next scan in 3 days. Fx'd for a little boy! :)


----------



## craquinette

Congrats on your scan DarkStar!! The pics look great! 

Tallybee and Mississipi, we are all due date buddies :thumbup: When hitting 19 weeks yesterday I also thought "Hey, almost halfway!", and I too wouldn't mind at all if this was actually half way and baby came a tiny bit early :blush:

Anatomy scan this afternoon!! I was pretty relaxed about it until last night, and now I'm freaking out a bit!
Tally, my boyfriend is away for work too so he won't be there unfortunately... I'll ask if I can video call him during the scan so he can still see it... We'll see!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## tallybee

apreslaube said:


> I was just lamenting that I hadn't felt anything in a few days and started having those annoying concerns that something was wrong. Just felt movement this morning. Lol I'm such a worrier! 4 more days until ultrasound!

Aww :cloud9:



DoubleTFun said:


> Dark_Star said:
> 
> 
> Double: I am already feeling a lot of pressure too. You may be having contractions already, mine started at 16 weeks.
> 
> Here's a few pictures from my anatomy scan :cloud9:
> 
> Well my stomach isn't tightening at all like contractions. It just feels like a 5 pound weight is trying to get out. I know they aren't nearly that big yet. I know baby A has been keeping his head right on my cervix though. I just hope this pressure isn't going to mean that my cervix is shortening. It was 3.7 cm at my ultrasound on May 1. I have an appointment tomorrow since I am switching Dr's. My old OB office couldn't deliver at the hospital with the NICU and I want my kids as close to the NICU if they need it not be driven 30 minutes farther away from us than the hospital I will now deliver at.Click to expand...

I hope the Dr switch is good and it all goes well! Xx 



startd said:


> Good idea DoubleTFun.
> I've already debunked the heartbeat old wives tale - heart beat is quite fast and I'm expecting a boy
> 
> I'm very excited to be getting closer to the halfway mark. 10 days until my anatomy scan

:happydance: Exciting! 



nmpjcp2015 said:


> Wow. Looks like I've missed a lot. Just got back from work/vacation in California with my husband. Sort of like a baby-moon. It's back to the work grind tomorrow.
> 
> I've started working out again! It's helping so much. I've lost so much muscle and gained so much weight in the last year... Anywho. I'm working on getting it all under control.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who's found out gender and feeling baby move. Also, I'm loving the names! I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Next scan in 3 days. Fx'd for a little boy! :)

Ah I feel for you, going back to work is always such a pain after a holiday! Good luck with the scan!




craquinette said:


> Congrats on your scan DarkStar!! The pics look great!
> 
> Tallybee and Mississipi, we are all due date buddies :thumbup: When hitting 19 weeks yesterday I also thought "Hey, almost halfway!", and I too wouldn't mind at all if this was actually half way and baby came a tiny bit early :blush:
> 
> Anatomy scan this afternoon!! I was pretty relaxed about it until last night, and now I'm freaking out a bit!
> Tally, my boyfriend is away for work too so he won't be there unfortunately... I'll ask if I can video call him during the scan so he can still see it... We'll see!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!

Sorry to hear your bf will miss your scan too. I think video call is a fab idea xx I'll see if that will be possible too xx


----------



## Twag

WW1 said:


> Hi all. I'm due 31st Oct so just an owl! I hope everyone is having a happy 2nd tri x

:hi: we are due date buddies I am due a Halloween owl too


----------



## Tink1o5

Have any of you been getting any kind of pain horizontal right below your belly button?? 

I am currently taking antibiotics for a uti, but am still having lower (period area) cramping and I've also noticed a weird horizontal pain across the upper part of my bump right below my belly button. 

Ant ideas?? I've called my ob and they are pretty useless.


----------



## Twag

Could you have pulled a muscle? sorry no idea hope it is just baby stretching :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Twag- honestly who knows lol. It's such a random pain...the horizontal one I mean. I'm calling my ob again today to get an appt to be checked for BV and a yeast infection too just in case. I want to clear everything up now.


----------



## Twag

Sounds like a good idea :thumbup: best to get checked over especially when pregnant


----------



## cdelmar

my baby's heart rate have been fast too...9 weeks about 170, 13 weeks 156 and 17 weeks at 150 and Im having a boy!

Tomorrow I have anatomy scan and Im excited to see baby! I invited my MIL to go too....to get here more excited about the baby boy (she wanted a girl and she hasnt been to any of her grandkid's ultrasounds so i think its special :winkwink:). Hopefully baby is moving around. The office did not tell me how to prepare, should I just do what they told me to do at my dating scan??? :shrug:


----------



## tallybee

I hope you can find out what is causing the pain Tink xx

Cdelmar if they haven't said otherwise I'd go with the same prep as before. 

I'm a bit pissed off oh got very drunk over the weekend and is worse than useless now it's bloody annoying he doesn't seem to register how alone it makes me feel. He suggested we take the dog (his dog) to the beach and we said my daughter could bring her friend. In the time it took her to get her friend (15 mins) he'd gone to bed feeling rough so I'm now left taking the kids and dog out while he snores.


----------



## MissR

Tally that doesn't seem fair at all! Why is he behaving that way? I hope he bucks his ideas up soon for you. Hugs xx

A week today until my anatomy scan. Excited and nervous at the same time!!xx


----------



## tallybee

MissR said:


> Tally that doesn't seem fair at all! Why is he behaving that way? I hope he bucks his ideas up soon for you. Hugs xx
> 
> A week today until my anatomy scan. Excited and nervous at the same time!!xx

There was a gig on yesterday that we played at and a pre gig thing on Saturday as well as that. If I hadn't have been pregnant I'd have been drinking as well but this is ridiculous I shouldn't have to do this akone


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well went to my appt today and was told to get a pregnancy support belt to help with the pressure. So I'll be getting that this week.


----------



## Mississippi03

So four weeks ago at the midwives they told me babes hb was 168 and today they told me it was 137-143... Is it normal to have dropped that much? They have always been in the 160s so i feel like she was just wrong today?


----------



## GingerPanda

Mississippi, Luci's heartbeat was 138 at my 16 week scan. It is supposed to be slower now than it was in the beginning. It will keep getting slower as we go. :)


----------



## DoubleTFun

Perfectly normal for it to lower. Mine were around 135 and 142 and now are at 140 and 155. 


Okay ladies in the US I have coupon codes for you Free Products just pay shipping and handling.

1. Carseatcanopy.com ABABY315CC $50 value
2. Bellybuttonband.com ABABY315BB $40 value
3. Uddercovers.com ABABY315UC $35 value
4. sevenslings.com ABABY315SS $40 value
5. Babyleggings.com ABABY315BL $50 value 5 pair
6. Nursingpillow.com ABABY315NP $40 value
7. Breastpads.com ABABY315BP $35 value 10 pair

Enjoy ladies!


----------



## Mississippi03

DoubleTFun said:


> Perfectly normal for it to lower. Mine were around 135 and 142 and now are at 140 and 155.
> 
> 
> Okay ladies in the US I have coupon codes for you Free Products just pay shipping and handling.
> 
> 1. Carseatcanopy.com ABABY315CC $50 value
> 2. Bellybuttonband.com ABABY315BB $40 value
> 3. Uddercovers.com ABABY315UC $35 value
> 4. sevenslings.com ABABY315SS $40 value
> 5. Babyleggings.com ABABY315BL $50 value 5 pair
> 6. Nursingpillow.com ABABY315NP $40 value
> 7. Breastpads.com ABABY315BP $35 value 10 pair
> 
> Enjoy ladies!

These codes wok for canada too but shipping is ridiculous


----------



## craquinette

Mississippi, I wouldn't worry too much about the change in heartbeat rate. It does normally vary throughout pregnancy, but it also depends if baby is active or not at that specific moment. 
2 weeks ago the doctor listenend to the heartbeat with a doppler, it was about 120 at the beginning and she told me "baby is sleeping now!". And then a bit later it was 140 and she said "he/she's awake now!". so in just a matter of a few minutes, it changes quite a bit, and it's normal. 
Don't worry, I'm sure it's all fine :thumbup:

As for me, I had my anatomy scan yesterday!! All good with baby, he/she's growing as it should, all measurements were on target, so not much to report. 
I didn't enjoy it too much though mainly because parts of it were in 3D which I find more creepy than cute. And also because the sonographer made a point in showing me how good her french is (I am french) and told me the body parts in French, and tried to explain things in French.. And even if her french wasn't bad at all, it was slow, she had to think before every word or to make sentences, and overall I felt like she would probably have explained a lot more if she had switched back to English... I didn't want to be rude and tell her to speak English, but I felt really frustrated!! :dohh:
But anyway, the most important thing is that Babe is doing well!!


----------



## tallybee

Hi! That's good that baby is well craquinette xx

Oh has apologised for being a tit so I'm feeling a but better but we'll see what happens next time there's an opportunity to drink!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks for the coupon codes! Shipping is a bit ridiculous, even in the US, but still loads cheaper than the original item price! I think ask these sites are owned by the same people. I wish they'd let you combine shipping.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

craquinette said:


> As for me, I had my anatomy scan yesterday!! All good with baby, he/she's growing as it should, all measurements were on target, so not much to report.
> I didn't enjoy it too much though mainly because parts of it were in 3D which I find more creepy than cute. And also because the sonographer made a point in showing me how good her french is (I am french) and told me the body parts in French, and tried to explain things in French.. And even if her french wasn't bad at all, it was slow, she had to think before every word or to make sentences, and overall I felt like she would probably have explained a lot more if she had switched back to English... I didn't want to be rude and tell her to speak English, but I felt really frustrated!! :dohh:
> But anyway, the most important thing is that Babe is doing well!!

I'm glad you had a good visit and baby is doing well. Congrats! I can't decide if I think the 3D is creepy or not... my scan tomorrow will be 3D, so we'll see. Haha. It sorta makes them look like little anorexic aliens. :haha:

Also, in defense of the slow sonographer (even though she was annoying). I appreciated people who let me practice when I was learning Spanish. Even though I'm sure it got on their nerves a bit. You're great for being a good sport.


----------



## cdelmar

DoubleTFun said:


> Perfectly normal for it to lower. Mine were around 135 and 142 and now are at 140 and 155.
> 
> 
> Okay ladies in the US I have coupon codes for you Free Products just pay shipping and handling.
> 
> 1. Carseatcanopy.com ABABY315CC $50 value
> 2. Bellybuttonband.com ABABY315BB $40 value
> 3. Uddercovers.com ABABY315UC $35 value
> 4. sevenslings.com ABABY315SS $40 value
> 5. Babyleggings.com ABABY315BL $50 value 5 pair
> 6. Nursingpillow.com ABABY315NP $40 value
> 7. Breastpads.com ABABY315BP $35 value 10 pair
> 
> Enjoy ladies!

Do these codes expire? This is my first baby and i find it so shocking they give all these nice things basically for free!


----------



## Tink1o5

OK ladies I have noticed for awhile now that my right boob does not hurt at all....BUT my LEFT is having a constant pain up toward the armpit boob area. It hurts when I lift my arm sometimes and sometimes feels like it's burning...but it is a constant pain. 

Anyone else have this??

I'm a hypochondriac and of course have convinced myself I have breast cancer :( ugh


----------



## GingerPanda

cdelmar said:


> DoubleTFun said:
> 
> 
> Perfectly normal for it to lower. Mine were around 135 and 142 and now are at 140 and 155.
> 
> 
> Okay ladies in the US I have coupon codes for you Free Products just pay shipping and handling.
> 
> 1. Carseatcanopy.com ABABY315CC $50 value
> 2. Bellybuttonband.com ABABY315BB $40 value
> 3. Uddercovers.com ABABY315UC $35 value
> 4. sevenslings.com ABABY315SS $40 value
> 5. Babyleggings.com ABABY315BL $50 value 5 pair
> 6. Nursingpillow.com ABABY315NP $40 value
> 7. Breastpads.com ABABY315BP $35 value 10 pair
> 
> Enjoy ladies!
> 
> Do these codes expire? This is my first baby and i find it so shocking they give all these nice things basically for free!Click to expand...


They charge a lot in shipping to make up their cost, haha. Then they give YOU a coupon code to give your friends. And if five of your friends order and use your code, they refund your shipping. ;)



Tink, sometimes I get a stitch pain inside one of my boobs, but never both at the same time. I just assumed it was another one of the normal pregnancy discomforts. :shrugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Yeah I thought the pain would come and go. But mine is constant


----------



## tallybee

I think all kinds of boob pain are pretty standard for pregnancy, mine is random, it can be constant in one boob or the other for a while then it can be random stabs for a bit. If you're worried it defo wouldn't hurt to mention it to your doc or mw but I'd say it's 99.999% likely to be completely normal hun :flower:


----------



## DoubleTFun

cdelmar said:


> DoubleTFun said:
> 
> 
> Perfectly normal for it to lower. Mine were around 135 and 142 and now are at 140 and 155.
> 
> 
> Okay ladies in the US I have coupon codes for you Free Products just pay shipping and handling.
> 
> 1. Carseatcanopy.com ABABY315CC $50 value
> 2. Bellybuttonband.com ABABY315BB $40 value
> 3. Uddercovers.com ABABY315UC $35 value
> 4. sevenslings.com ABABY315SS $40 value
> 5. Babyleggings.com ABABY315BL $50 value 5 pair
> 6. Nursingpillow.com ABABY315NP $40 value
> 7. Breastpads.com ABABY315BP $35 value 10 pair
> 
> Enjoy ladies!
> 
> Do these codes expire? This is my first baby and i find it so shocking they give all these nice things basically for free!Click to expand...

It is 5.95 for shipping and they say can expire at any time. I haven't used them yet, but I got them from 2 different Dr's offices, so hopefully good for this year.


----------



## mumziemcvoy

Hello only just found this thread  I'm due 24th October &#128512;


----------



## tallybee

mumziemcvoy said:


> Hello only just found this thread  I'm due 24th October &#128512;

Hi! Welcome along!


----------



## Mississippi03

DoubleTFun said:


> cdelmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoubleTFun said:
> 
> 
> Perfectly normal for it to lower. Mine were around 135 and 142 and now are at 140 and 155.
> 
> 
> Okay ladies in the US I have coupon codes for you Free Products just pay shipping and handling.
> 
> 1. Carseatcanopy.com ABABY315CC $50 value
> 2. Bellybuttonband.com ABABY315BB $40 value
> 3. Uddercovers.com ABABY315UC $35 value
> 4. sevenslings.com ABABY315SS $40 value
> 5. Babyleggings.com ABABY315BL $50 value 5 pair
> 6. Nursingpillow.com ABABY315NP $40 value
> 7. Breastpads.com ABABY315BP $35 value 10 pair
> 
> Enjoy ladies!
> 
> Do these codes expire? This is my first baby and i find it so shocking they give all these nice things basically for free!Click to expand...
> 
> It is 5.95 for shipping and they say can expire at any time. I haven't used them yet, but I got them from 2 different Dr's offices, so hopefully good for this year.Click to expand...

They always seem to have some code that has the same value.

See my shipping or canada was 22.95 per product.. Not worth it


----------



## Tink1o5

Yeah my shipping here in the states is 15.00 dollars


----------



## GingerPanda

I ordered two slings (they had a promotion where the second one was $10), and my shipping was $14 to Kentucky. It was $15 for one sling.


Welcome, mumziemcvoy! I'll add you in!


----------



## craquinette

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I'm glad you had a good visit and baby is doing well. Congrats! I can't decide if I think the 3D is creepy or not... my scan tomorrow will be 3D, so we'll see. Haha. It sorta makes them look like little anorexic aliens. :haha:
> 
> Also, in defense of the slow sonographer (even though she was annoying). I appreciated people who let me practice when I was learning Spanish. Even though I'm sure it got on their nerves a bit. You're great for being a good sport.

Hope your scan goes well!! And let us know what you think of the 3D. Maybe I'm the only one finding it creepy haha. But I did send photos to my mum and even if she didn't say "creepy", she did say it was a bit strange! 
About the sonographer, I usually honestly don't mind when people try and struggle to speak French. I actually think it's really nice that they try and even if they make mistakes, I think it's really cool and I'm pretty patient. It's just that in this particular situation, I was hoping I would get as much information as possible and felt like she would have said more if she wasn't trying in French... But anyway, no big deal! 

Enjoy your scan! :happydance:


----------



## Tink1o5

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow morning At 9.40am. I'm a ball of nerves. This pregnancy has had so many bumps in the road, some of which I'm still struggling with. I just really hope everything is OK tomorrow.


----------



## Aliop

Good luck for tomorrow Tink :flower: mine is on Friday, so very nerve wracking!


----------



## craquinette

Good luck on your scans Tink and Aliop!! 
Yes, it is very stressfull but so relieving once you know everything is fine! :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

Good luck with scans today ladies


----------



## tallybee

Good luck with scans!!


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck for those having scans today :) 

We had ours on Monday and it was brilliant. Doctor showed us everything including her heart and kidneys etc. And she's still a girl > 3


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck on scans! Mine is Friday morning, I'm so nervous!

One of my sisters had a heart defect, so they'll be paying extra attention to her heart.


----------



## Kerrie-x

I am having a little girl, due 25th october still xx


----------



## Twag

Congrats on team :pink:

I am getting so impatient the 17 June seems so far away still :brat:


----------



## Kerrie-x

My anomaly scan is 2nd June, It seems so far away! x


----------



## Mississippi03

Its a boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tallybee

Congrats all!!!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations on team :blue:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, ladies!


----------



## Tink1o5

It's 8:30am now. Just getting up and getting everyone ready for the appointment. Yea, my brother was born severely disabled with Cornelia De Lang Syndome. Basically his heart and bones did not grow with his body. He couldn't talk and was in diapers his whole life until he passed at age 21 from his disability. So I'm going to a high risk anatomy scan. 

Not to mention the complications I have had...oh man I feel the anxiety coming...0.0


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Tink I hope all goes well today :hugs:


----------



## Charmed86

Can I have a little blue stork next to my name on the front page, please? Hubby & I found out we're expecting a little boy last Saturday :D We're so excited xx


----------



## Twag

Congrats


----------



## Rainstorm

Tink1o5 said:


> It's 8:30am now. Just getting up and getting everyone ready for the appointment. Yea, my brother was born severely disabled with Cornelia De Lang Syndome. Basically his heart and bones did not grow with his body. He couldn't talk and was in diapers his whole life until he passed at age 21 from his disability. So I'm going to a high risk anatomy scan.
> 
> Not to mention the complications I have had...oh man I feel the anxiety coming...0.0

Good luck with everything! :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, Tink!


Charmed, I will get right on that. Congrats on blue! :)


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Twag said:


> Congrats on team :pink:
> 
> I am getting so impatient the 17 June seems so far away still :brat:

It will be here faster than you know it!



Mississippi03 said:


> Its a boy!

Congrats!



Tink1o5 said:


> It's 8:30am now. Just getting up and getting everyone ready for the appointment. Yea, my brother was born severely disabled with Cornelia De Lang Syndome. Basically his heart and bones did not grow with his body. He couldn't talk and was in diapers his whole life until he passed at age 21 from his disability. So I'm going to a high risk anatomy scan.
> 
> Not to mention the complications I have had...oh man I feel the anxiety coming...0.0

GL tink... Everything should be fine. Try to relax and enjoy the appointment (if it's not already over... haha time difference).

AFM - I'm leaving for my appointment in 1 hour... I'm so ready to leave work... today has been physically and mentally exhausting. I'm working on relaxing and getting mentally prepared for the visit... Ugh. One more task and then I'm checking out. I'll update you all later. We are halfway there!


----------



## tallybee

All the best Tink :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Well ladies, I'm home. 

So it is for sure a girl :) . Everything today looked great except my hematoma has not changed :(. I do have to go back in 4 weeks because there was some shots they were unable to get today.


----------



## Dark_Star

I've just had my 20 week OB appointment. My belly is measuring 28 weeks, so I am as big as a third trimester lady already. The babies are both in the 85th percentile for size and very active. Anatomically they both have no issues. Fortunately I get scans every 3 weeks now.

The bad news is that I have severe reflux and have already developed moderate to severe pregnancy-related carpal tunnel. I am in wrist braces and my hands are constantly swollen, numb, and aching. This will last until my swelling reduces postpartum. I still have a subchorionic hematoma but it is half the size. Fortunately these are minor problems and I am blessed to have no issues that threaten my children.


----------



## Dark_Star

Tink1o5 said:


> Well ladies, I'm home.
> 
> So it is for sure a girl :) . Everything today looked great except my hematoma has not changed :(. I do have to go back in 4 weeks because there was some shots they were unable to get today.

Ugh, I'm sorry. My hematoma is still present but smaller, and I am still having pain and spotting from it. It's hard to be happy when such a worrying thing is happening.


----------



## startd

Kerrie-x said:


> I am having a little girl, due 25th october still xx

Congratulations Kerry!



Mississippi03 said:


> Its a boy!

Fantastic - congratulations!



Charmed86 said:


> Can I have a little blue stork next to my name on the front page, please? Hubby & I found out we're expecting a little boy last Saturday :D We're so excited xx

YAY! Congratulations. We're expecting a boy too



Dark_Star said:


> I've just had my 20 week OB appointment. My belly is measuring 28 weeks, so I am as big as a third trimester lady already. The babies are both in the 85th percentile for size and very active. Anatomically they both have no issues. Fortunately I get scans every 3 weeks now.
> 
> The bad news is that I have severe reflux and have already developed moderate to severe pregnancy-related carpal tunnel. I am in wrist braces and my hands are constantly swollen, numb, and aching. This will last until my swelling reduces postpartum. I still have a subchorionic hematoma but it is half the size. Fortunately these are minor problems and I am blessed to have no issues that threaten my children.

I'm glad the babies are growing well, and hope you're not too uncomfortable. Reflux is the pits! 



Tink1o5 said:


> Well ladies, I'm home.
> 
> So it is for sure a girl :) . Everything today looked great except my hematoma has not changed :(. I do have to go back in 4 weeks because there was some shots they were unable to get today.

I'm glad you're ok, and your little girl is growing well


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I'm having a boy! He's measuring ahead. Due date Oct 1 still.


----------



## GingerPanda

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I'm having a boy! He's measuring ahead. Due date Oct 1 still.

Congrats!


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## startd

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I'm having a boy! He's measuring ahead. Due date Oct 1 still.

Congratulations! That's wonderful news. You're on the countdown now - very exciting to hit the half way mark


----------



## MissR

Congrats to everyone who has found out sex!! I am
Halfway through today yay! Got my scan on Monday. Nervous and excited, but cannot wait to find out if we are having a boy or a girl!!! I seem to be counting down the hours!xx


----------



## tallybee

Congrats everyone who has found out gender and healthy babies! 

Dark star sorry to hear you're suffering hun.

Tink :hugs:

Xx


----------



## apreslaube

Lol we are all having our scans. Mine is today. It's about an hour and 15 minute drive so we are leaving soon. Still need to chug my water. Not looking forward to that stomach ache. I'm going to put some OJ in a thermos and take with me so I can drink some right before going in lol. 

I am so incredibly nervous. I just want everything to look healthy! Worst case scenarios keep popping in my head. Either way we will know soon.


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck at your scan today.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Good luck!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

startd said:


> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a boy! He's measuring ahead. Due date Oct 1 still.
> 
> Congratulations! That's wonderful news. You're on the countdown now - very exciting to hit the half way markClick to expand...

Thank you! And yes, it feels great to be halfway done! :) 



Dark_Star said:


> I've just had my 20 week OB appointment. My belly is measuring 28 weeks, so I am as big as a third trimester lady already. The babies are both in the 85th percentile for size and very active. Anatomically they both have no issues. Fortunately I get scans every 3 weeks now.
> 
> The bad news is that I have severe reflux and have already developed moderate to severe pregnancy-related carpal tunnel. I am in wrist braces and my hands are constantly swollen, numb, and aching. This will last until my swelling reduces postpartum. I still have a subchorionic hematoma but it is half the size. Fortunately these are minor problems and I am blessed to have no issues that threaten my children.

Congrats on the healthy babies. I'm sorry you're feeling so crummy. I hope you feel better or at least the pain is manageable. You seem to have a great attitude about it all. :hugs:


----------



## apreslaube

Uhhh. I guess everything looked fine. She didn't ask about the sex. I'm so confused... do we not get to know?


----------



## GingerPanda

apreslaube said:


> Uhhh. I guess everything looked fine. She didn't ask about the sex. I'm so confused... do we not get to know?

Didn't you ask? I would have asked if she started wrapping up and I didn't know the gender!


----------



## apreslaube

We asked when we find out results and she said she can't tell us anything.


----------



## GingerPanda

Weird! I guess she wants the doctor to look at it first? I know depending on their level of certification, some of them are legally not allowed to tell you anything.


----------



## apreslaube

The tech said she doesn't know for sure, but was thinking boy. So we don't know still.


----------



## LisK

Wow ... weird that she didn't tell you.


----------



## MissR

Sorry you wasn't able to officially find out the sex! 

I've had such a crappy day today. Crashed my car :( luckily everybody was ok, we wasn't hurt at all. I have had to accept liability even though I don't believe to be at fault. My car is the one thing that I own that is all mine and paid off. And now we most likely are going to have to trade it in before it loses any more value. I am trying not to stress for baby's sake but I am so upset x


----------



## Tink1o5

Missr- the good thing is you all are ok. Sorry you are dealing with this situation though. How horrible! :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

my hospital refuses to tell gender, its so annoying having to pay for extra private scan.


----------



## startd

MissR, I'm glad you're ok. Car accidents are awful.
Congratulations on reaching halfway!


----------



## MissR

Thank you so much ladies. I have a doc appt this morning that is about a 15 minute drive away from me. I don't think I'm ready to drive yet so I may get the bus! Haven't done that in a very long time. 

Hope everyone is feeling good. On the plus side, I have my scan Monday so that will cheer me up xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm glad everyone is okay, MissR! Cars can be replaced. But it does majorly suck to be in a wreck. I hope you get the situation figured out soon. I know how scary it can be to get behind the wheel again after an accident. Take your time.



Our anatomy scan is in 2 hours!


----------



## tallybee

Omg MissR sorry to hear that. Glad nobody's hurt though xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Here's Luci!

https://s27.postimg.org/ts9g4q66b/WP_20150515_09_24_42_Pro.jpg




She did not cooperate very well, stubborn little turd. :haha:

But I think we got all the measurements we needed. She is going to recommend I come back for another ultrasound in a few weeks to have a better look at her heart. Not that she thinks something wrong, but one of my sisters had a congenital heart defect, and she wants to make sure Luci doesn't have it. But little girl is a little TOO little to get a good look right now. We know her heart has 4 chambers, though! So so far so good.

Placenta is anterior on the right side, so that explains why I've barely felt her move. She weighs 10oz and is the 34th percentile. So that's normal. They want her to be between 20-80th percentile.


----------



## Kerrie-x

Lovely photo GingerPanda. Glad everything is OK. My placenta is also anterior but covering my Cervix xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats GP. My little girl was only 8oz...at 18 weeks 5 days. I wonder if she's too small??

Good luck to rest of the ladies with scans today


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't think that's too unusual, Tink. I wouldn't worry, but you could always call your doc. I suspect they would have said something to you if they were worried, though.



We had an appointment with our doctor afterwards for our results, and he says Lucina is perfect as far as he can tell! :cloud9:

Having another ultrasound in 4 weeks just to make 100% sure that her heart is okay. :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Yeah, we met with the perinatal doc after our scan. She said everything looked good, except my little girl wasn't fully cooperative so we go back in 4 weeks so they can get better pictures than what my lo allowed. :haha:


----------



## Tink1o5

GP- I also just saw! CONGRATS on being half way!! :happydance:


----------



## MissR

GP, that's so great to hear that Lucina is doing well and everything looked good on ultrasound :) I'm sure she will go from strength to strength!

Tink, I have no idea about what weight they should be at this stage but I'm sure if doc said everything looks good, then not to worry too much xx

I got a Doppler today and heard baby's heartbeat for the first time :) picked it up really quickly. Has anyone else got a Doppler? I think il probably end up using it everyday now!xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks! Doc's office has had me one day ahead of what I thought all along. She still measured at that today, so I figured I would move myself up a day and get on my doctor's program. :haha:


I have had a Doppler since about 9 weeks. It has been a lifesaver after my two previous losses! Totally kept me sane.


----------



## Tink1o5

I have had a doppler since around 8-9 weeks. It has been great especially with the multiple complications I have had causing excess worry


----------



## apreslaube

Here is the US from yesterday. My OB called and said everything looks normal :thumbup:

We are going with gender neutral for everything for now. We won't be doing a private scan unless someone cares that much about genitals to pay for it themselves :haha: On the plus side, both of us HATE pink frilly princess stuff and anything super boy like "mama's hunk!" and stuff like that. I love everything gender neutral. Baby's size is basically right on target. Two days behind +/- a week. All body parts accounted for (minus genitals lol). We are very happy. BTW, he/she is in the fetal position for that pic, hence the weird leg positioning. 

https://s24.postimg.org/p2vn29h0l/baby_for_site.jpg


----------



## startd

Congratulations GingerPanda and Apreslaube! Your babies are gorgeous


----------



## Aliop

Glad to read about good scans (even if slightly uncooperative babies lol) and see cute pics!

All good with ours, baby boy is looking perfect and measuring in at 20+4 :happydance: 

He was sucking his fingers and we got a great video of him 'drinking' some amniotic fluid but I can't work out how to post it without my details?? 

My placenta is anterior but I am still feeling lots of movement just doesn't feel as forceful as my other children did at this stage. Had to get up and pee twice to get him to move so he could get all the pictures he needed:dohh:


----------



## Tink1o5

Aliop- glad your scan went well. :)

It feels like yesterday we were all joining this group as little poppy seeds. Now we are all coming up on the halfway mark or are already there.


----------



## tallybee

Tink1o5 said:


> Aliop- glad your scan went well. :)
> 
> It feels like yesterday we were all joining this group as little poppy seeds. Now we are all coming up on the halfway mark or are already there.

I know! It's amazing :cloud9:


----------



## 3boys

i feel this pregnancy is passing by so quickly, im over halfway there and normally i would have a huge bump by now but its not even noticable that i am pregnant yet so its really easy for me to forget about it which is great I'll be uncomfortable for long enough.


----------



## Aliop

Nesting has kicked in over here! Anyone else 'suffering'??? Lol 

Today I decided the fridge & freezer needing completely cleaning out (I'm a weekly fridge cleaner normally) and then the pantry needed sorting which was a HUGE task but I did it :happydance: Our house has a big walk in pantry with tonnes of shelving but is a massive clutter collecter because you can fit huge amounts of stuff in there and close the door haha!! Went on a container buying mission, labelled the crap out of anything that didn't move, threw out two big garbage bags of crap and feel so much better seeing my organised pantry :happydance: downside is I haven't sat down in around six hours and my back hurts! 

We also went out and bought paint for my eldest DS new room as he is moving into the 'spare' room and baby will go into his old room so I've got myself a painting project lined up for tomorrow LOL


----------



## DoubleTFun

I'm so excited to see all of your scans! I can't wait until we can post pics of our beautiful babies! My 2 had their US at 16+5 and weighed 6oz and 7oz then. Next US I will be 21+5. If anyone wants to join us over on FB the group is October Owls 2015 it is private so just message me and I'll get you added.


----------



## MissR

It's all so exciting that everybody is reaching the halfway stage! 

Aliop - I started nesting so early with my first. This time around I have gone on random sprees where il just go throwing a load of crap out, and then weeks where I can't be bothered! I painted my daughters Wendy house today and will be doing another coat on it tomorrow. I totally agree with the no relaxing and the back pain! Sounds like you achieved a lot today though :) xx


----------



## tallybee

Countdown is on for my next scan on Friday. Sad that oh will miss it due to work but I will make sure they let me video call him xx


----------



## startd

Aliop said:


> Nesting has kicked in over here! Anyone else 'suffering'??? Lol
> 
> Today I decided the fridge & freezer needing completely cleaning out (I'm a weekly fridge cleaner normally) and then the pantry needed sorting which was a HUGE task but I did it :happydance: Our house has a big walk in pantry with tonnes of shelving but is a massive clutter collecter because you can fit huge amounts of stuff in there and close the door haha!! Went on a container buying mission, labelled the crap out of anything that didn't move, threw out two big garbage bags of crap and feel so much better seeing my organised pantry :happydance: downside is I haven't sat down in around six hours and my back hurts!
> 
> We also went out and bought paint for my eldest DS new room as he is moving into the 'spare' room and baby will go into his old room so I've got myself a painting project lined up for tomorrow LOL

Sounds busy but productive! We're sorting out some other house things (e.g. landscaping) so that's curbing my nesting at the moment. I suspect it will kick into high gear when work settles in July though.



tallybee said:


> Countdown is on for my next scan on Friday. Sad that oh will miss it due to work but I will make sure they let me video call him xx

That's exciting! Mine is on Thursday. My DH will miss it too, as he will be away with work, but the ultrasound clinic is great and provides all the photos and video on usb. I'm really looking forward to seeing the baby again. I suspect he's grown a lot!


----------



## tallybee

That's good that you can get digi copies of it all startd. There's no chance of that for us as it's the nhs lol they'll give me a printout I'd imagine. I've heard some charge a fee for that, but we got given one at the dating.

Yea it sucks oh being away. If it was just a regular work day he'd take the time off but in this instance he's hundreds of miles away for a whole week so unfortunately that's the way it is as the money won't earn itself xx


----------



## tallybee

I'm 20 weeks today so officially half way... If she comes at same gestation as my others then I'm over half already... wow where did that go.


----------



## Hope87

Woo! Started 20 weeks today! 

Cannot believe how far we've come. It is very exciting. 

Nothing too exciting happening on my end, except I have my 20-week ultrasound this coming Friday. :happydance:

I can't wait to feel the baby start kicking! I'm a FTM and I've been told that I probably won't feel him/her until 20-22 weeks. I heard the baby's heartbeat during my last doctors appointment (18 weeks), so I know everything is alright. *Fingers crossed* I just wish I could feel him/her regularly so I can put some lingering worries to bed. 

I started prenatal yoga this past week. Honestly, if you're considering yoga but haven't signed up - DO IT! It is fantastic! A lot of my aches and pains are easily remedied with some light stretching.

Hope all you other mamma's are happy and healthy!


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats on reaching halfway ladies!!

Not much news to report from my side except yesterday we went to tell dh's mom and definitely did not get the reaction we wanted or were expecting. We haven't got to tell her till now because we wanted to tell her face to face and she had been out of the country. Anyways we went to tell her and when dh told her, he took out the ultrasound photos and she didn't even take them to look at them. Her reply to us expecting our 3rd (and first girl) was "ok" "make sure u take care of your kids". ( he even told her this was our last due to all the complications I've had with ALL of my pregnancies) Mind you I am a full time sahm. I have done nothing but taken care of my kids. Literally me and dh have had 2 times we asked her to watch our eldest (he is 5) and it was for 1 hour. Me and dh have NOT had an adult date since over 3 years ago. (That was 1 of the 2 times we had asked her to watch our eldest and it was for my birthday.) Her reaction was very cold and pretty much a idc type of attitude.


----------



## DoubleTFun

I'm sorry you didn't get the reaction you were hoping for. I hope you have other more supportive people in your life and enjoy your children!


----------



## tallybee

Sorry to hear your mil was so indifferent Tink xx sounds a bit like my dad. It shouldn't be so difficult for them to be happy for us :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm sorry Tink. I understand the disappointment. I had an issue with my stepmother getting angry at me when I told her because she heard my news from someone else first. It completely ruined my NT ultrasound day.


----------



## Tink1o5

Sadly we really don't have any support not from his family at all. Then on my side my mother, father and brother have all passed away. I have no contact with anyone else in my family. So it's just us and our kids. Sigh


----------



## Mississippi03

Tink1o5 said:


> Sadly we really don't have any support not from his family at all. Then on my side my mother, father and brother have all passed away. I have no contact with anyone else in my family. So it's just us and our kids. Sigh

Thats unfortunate that his fam is t supportive, especially when you dont have any to be close with. 


Im currently painting the babes room while dh isout for the day.. This way he cant change his mind again on what we agreed on lol


----------



## tallybee

Tink1o5 said:


> Sadly we really don't have any support not from his family at all. Then on my side my mother, father and brother have all passed away. I have no contact with anyone else in my family. So it's just us and our kids. Sigh

:hugs: it's hard isn't it hun xx my mum sadly passed before I even became a mum and it eats me up so bad. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Tally- it is tough. My mom was never apart of my life. I was raised by my dad, who passed of lung cancer when I was 16. My brother was severely disabled and was in a home (that understood his condition and could monitor him) and he passed when I was 18. It really sucks but I try to remain positive and strong for my kiddos.


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Tink that's awful, especially as she really should be a part of your support network.

My OH's mum said 'oh right' and his dad ...nada...I hadn't even been planning on telling my mum that night as I wanted to tell her face to face, but needed to hear someone happy for us. I don't know what caused their lacklustre response, but it made me feel rubbish!! Sorry you had such a rubbish experience too.

So my scan is at 3pm (GMT+1 BST) I am both nervous and excited. Wonder if baby will share their goods ;) Here's just hoping for a great scan no matter what!


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck onebump! Hope your scan goes well


----------



## bathbabe

Eeekk got my scan in the morning! I dunno if i scared or excited! X


----------



## craquinette

Congrats to all the ladies who had their scans last week and fingers crossed all goes well for those with scans coming up!!

Tally, I hope they let you video call your partner during the scan. They wouldn't let me call mine (he was away all week for work as well), but they did provide a USB with photos and a DVD with a video of the scan. If the place you go to doesn't provide those, maybe they'll be more understanding and let you call him... fingers crossed!! 

Hope87, I started prenatal yoga a few weeks ago too, it's great!! Although I'm barely showing now so I wasn't showing at all when I started at 15 weeks and felt pretty self-conscious with all the ladies much further along around me!! Might be silly but it felt like I didn't belong there haha! 

This week-end, we made our first purchase: we bought a cot!! I'm so excited!! It's beautiful, and it makes it feel a little more real (and a bit frigthening too!!). 

Half way mark passed, it feels VERY strange... Hard to realise still. Tomorrow I have my first appointment at the hospital, that will be interesting! 
Hope you're all doing well and have a fantastic week :flower:


----------



## apreslaube

We wanted to do a video of the ultrasound with our phone, but the tech got all feisty saying "I don't DO videos." The ultrasound was all pictures on a CD-ROM. She doesn't "DO" genital pics. LOL man that was so weird. She took a picture of the waist and was showing us, where I swear I saw 3 lines, but maybe it was something else? That picture wasn't on the CD-ROM though. I don't know what happened to it - there were 75 pictures! 

Halfway through. It seems like at the same time it's gone by fast and it's going too slow. I can't believe I have to be pregnant the same amount of time more I've already been pregnant. Holy. Cow. So done!

No one is predicting on the gender prediction forum. I am so dying to know what this baby is. Lol we are looking at boy names again. The names we were considering for a boy aren't sounding good to me anymore... The two names I really like DH doesn't like: Liam and Kieran. His two names that I hate are: Orville and Oswald. What in the world? lol.


----------



## Mississippi03

apreslaube said:


> We wanted to do a video of the ultrasound with our phone, but the tech got all feisty saying "I don't DO videos." The ultrasound was all pictures on a CD-ROM. She doesn't "DO" genital pics. LOL man that was so weird. She took a picture of the waist and was showing us, where I swear I saw 3 lines, but maybe it was something else? That picture wasn't on the CD-ROM though. I don't know what happened to it - there were 75 pictures!
> 
> Halfway through. It seems like at the same time it's gone by fast and it's going too slow. I can't believe I have to be pregnant the same amount of time more I've already been pregnant. Holy. Cow. So done!
> 
> No one is predicting on the gender prediction forum. I am so dying to know what this baby is. Lol we are looking at boy names again. The names we were considering for a boy aren't sounding good to me anymore... The two names I really like DH doesn't like: Liam and Kieran. His two names that I hate are: Orville and Oswald. What in the world? lol.

I looove liam.. Also a name my dh wouldnt approve lol


----------



## Tink1o5

Have I mentioned how much I hate having anxiety!!??

I mentioned a little bit ago about a breast pain (it's not sharp) but a constant breast pain only in my left breast. It is the upper left breast into the armpit. It does NOT go away and is Not a shooting pain. 

It's all I can think about. I Google and I can't find anything except things about breast cancer. So I have convinced myself there is no other option except for it to be breast cancer!! I saw my ob to check about a uti ( I didn't have one) she just said I probably pulled something. it doesn't feel like that at all though. 

I'm freaking out!!


----------



## apreslaube

LOL big concern for DH - cutting the umbilical cord. He doesn't believe me when I say it's no big deal and it will be easy. He's like, it can't be that easy. I don't know if I can do it. :haha:


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: Tink xxxxx


----------



## Mississippi03

Tink1o5 said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate having anxiety!!??
> 
> I mentioned a little bit ago about a breast pain (it's not sharp) but a constant breast pain only in my left breast. It is the upper left breast into the armpit. It does NOT go away and is Not a shooting pain.
> 
> It's all I can think about. I Google and I can't find anything except things about breast cancer. So I have convinced myself there is no other option except for it to be breast cancer!! I saw my ob to check about a uti ( I didn't have one) she just said I probably pulled something. it doesn't feel like that at all though.
> 
> I'm freaking out!!

Lol im the same way girl.. Anxiety and dr google dont mix.
But if it helps, i get the most random pains in my right breast all of the time. Only the riht. Sometimes sharp, sometimes stabby, sometimes i dont even know what it feels like.. Just pain... And i have to sit there and hold it until it stops. Try having that happen when you have a client in your office lol


----------



## geordiemoo

Tink, go and ask the doctor about it. You'll drive yourself mad panicking about it. After I had dd I found a lump I'm my right breast (my mum died of breast cancer so I was beside myself). Doc referred me to hospital immediately where they did ultrasound and biopsy and it was just a lump of fatty tissue. It's still there and whenever I feel an ache in that area I worry even though I know it's fine. Best to be checked although I would think it's more than likely a muscle or similar. Stop googling, all symptoms no matter where in the body link to cancer somehow.


----------



## Tink1o5

OK another question for you ladies. I got a call from my ob this morning. I saw her last week to get a swab done for bv, yeast infection symptoms. She called today to say all was clear no infection. The week prior to that I did a urine test for a uti. I had bilirubin, white blood cells, red blood cells, protein etc in my urine in high amounts indicating a uti. Yet when my urine test was sent for culture I had NO uti. 

So what could cause all of that to be in my urine in high amounts, with NO uti and no vaginal infections?


----------



## GingerPanda

Tink1o5 said:


> OK another question for you ladies. I got a call from my ob this morning. I saw her last week to get a swab done for bv, yeast infection symptoms. She called today to say all was clear no infection. The week prior to that I did a urine test for a uti. I had bilirubin, white blood cells, red blood cells, protein etc in my urine in high amounts indicating a uti. Yet when my urine test was sent for culture I had NO uti.
> 
> So what could cause all of that to be in my urine in high amounts, with NO uti and no vaginal infections?

Could be several things. Could be a bladder stone forming, could be something going on with the kidneys. Excess bilirubin also indicates a possible gall stone.

I would see a urologist to rule out these issues.


----------



## Tink1o5

Ok, my ob wants me to drop by (no appointment) to leave another urine sample to be dropped off.


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't think I'd be too worried. I bet it's nothing a round of antibiotics wouldn't take care of. I would just want to make sure. I bet your doc will figure it out. :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Yeah hopefully. Just feeling like it's one thing after another. Are we in 3rd tri yet :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Almost! I was just thinking my next doctor's appointment is at 24 weeks, then two weeks after that I'll be 3rd tri! :wacko:


----------



## Tink1o5

I am behind and haven't scheduled my next appt, it will probably be next week though. Then I have my 20 week rescan at 24 weeks. Seems kinda far away though..


----------



## MissR

So we had our scan today. First and foremost, everything looked good with baby and all is progressing well :) I am measuring what I should so very happy. 

We found out that we are team blue!! It's a boy!! :) :blue:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on team :blue:!


----------



## Dark_Star

Tink1o5 said:


> OK another question for you ladies. I got a call from my ob this morning. I saw her last week to get a swab done for bv, yeast infection symptoms. She called today to say all was clear no infection. The week prior to that I did a urine test for a uti. I had bilirubin, white blood cells, red blood cells, protein etc in my urine in high amounts indicating a uti. Yet when my urine test was sent for culture I had NO uti.
> 
> So what could cause all of that to be in my urine in high amounts, with NO uti and no vaginal infections?

I have been having intense pain in my pelvis and back after peeing. They were so bad on Friday that I ended up at the hospital and hooked up to a NST machine! My urine tests negative for infection and they don't know what it is. I suspect it's just severe ligament pain.


----------



## GingerPanda

Ugh, it hurts after I pee too. It's like my bladder is holding up my uterus, then when it's empty, it just falls and pulls on those ligaments. Uncomfortable, for sure! I even tried holding up my belly, but it didn't work. :haha:

I have to stand up veeeery slowly after I pee, otherwise it hurts worse!


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## GingerPanda

So far, here's the color breakdown of our bumps!

:blue: = 12
:pink: = 9
:yellow: = 10
? = 51


----------



## apreslaube

Lol ginger I'm one of the ?s. Sorry!


----------



## Twag

I am a ? Until 17 June


----------



## nmpjcp2015

GingerPanda said:


> Ugh, it hurts after I pee too. It's like my bladder is holding up my uterus, then when it's empty, it just falls and pulls on those ligaments. Uncomfortable, for sure! I even tried holding up my belly, but it didn't work. :haha:
> 
> I have to stand up veeeery slowly after I pee, otherwise it hurts worse!

Me too! It hurttttssss! Sometimes holding my belly up does help. Or if I lean forward a little bit. Or peeing slowly. Haha. It depends on the day. I think they key is just not letting my bladder get REALLY full.



MissR said:


> So we had our scan today. First and foremost, everything looked good with baby and all is progressing well :) I am measuring what I should so very happy.
> 
> We found out that we are team blue!! It's a boy!! :) :blue:

Congrats... Welcome to team blue! :) So glad he's doing well and you're progressing correctly.


----------



## GingerPanda

No problem on the ?s! :haha: I assume you ladies are just as excited to find out as I was! The only thing that bums me is all the ladies who joined and never came back. So we may never know about some of them!


----------



## tallybee

Congrats on team blue missR!

Dark star sorry to hear you're in so much pain hun xx

Ginger I get the pee pain as well, it is worse if I hold it for too long!

Tink :hugs: sorry I have no idea but I hpe your dr figures out what's going on x

AFM scan on Friday then MW appt about a week or 2 after (can't remember) and she said then she will be waning to book a home visit for home birth prep. It's flying by omg xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Dark_Star said:


> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> OK another question for you ladies. I got a call from my ob this morning. I saw her last week to get a swab done for bv, yeast infection symptoms. She called today to say all was clear no infection. The week prior to that I did a urine test for a uti. I had bilirubin, white blood cells, red blood cells, protein etc in my urine in high amounts indicating a uti. Yet when my urine test was sent for culture I had NO uti.
> 
> So what could cause all of that to be in my urine in high amounts, with NO uti and no vaginal infections?
> 
> I have been having intense pain in my pelvis and back after peeing. They were so bad on Friday that I ended up at the hospital and hooked up to a NST machine! My urine tests negative for infection and they don't know what it is. I suspect it's just severe ligament pain.Click to expand...

You should exercises to help make more room for babies. Posture is very important. Robozo is good as are some yoga stretches. This is everything my midwife told me and so far it's working. Good luck hun cxx


----------



## JennaSmith

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on been a bit down in dumps and reading too much into things so haven't been coming on much. We gave scan on Friday so hopefully will be able to update you all on :blue or :pink 
Hope I'm still welcome in the group sorry again xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Of course you're still welcome! Good luck at your scan!


----------



## JennaSmith

Thank you. I'm very excited seems ages away


----------



## onebumpplease

Sorry Jenna :hugs::hugs: Hope the scan really helps :thumbup:

So we had our scan this afternoon. Baby looks good, am so relieved!! There is just so much they look into, it never fails to amaze me.

:blue: here. The technician was able to point out his boy bits, so think she was pretty sure although reminded us that it wasn't 100%... I am so shocked!!! I would have bet boy, but because I had the girl exerience I still expected them to say girl. We went to the shop and bought something boy like!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on :blue:!


----------



## MissR

Congrats onebump! Seems to be a lot of blue bumps appearing :) xx


----------



## 3boys

Congrats on blue bumps x


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## startd

Congratulations! So exciting seeing what everyone is having


----------



## DoubleTFun

apreslaube said:


> LOL big concern for DH - cutting the umbilical cord. He doesn't believe me when I say it's no big deal and it will be easy. He's like, it can't be that easy. I don't know if I can do it. :haha:

My husband didn't want to cut the umbilical cord but they put the scissors in his hand and he did it without even thinking about it.


----------



## tallybee

Congrats on team blue onebump xxxx

Jenna good luck with the scan and I hope you're feeling better xxx


----------



## Twag

Heard the heartbeat (officially) at the midwives today :cloud9: Was 140 :)


----------



## bathbabe

Im now team Yellow!! Baby had cord bunched up between its legs lmao x


----------



## Tink1o5

Even with all of my worries and stress that I continue to have with this pregnancy, it all seems to be ok...because she (my little girl) makes it ok.

so happy to announce that with an anterior placenta me and DH just got to feel our LO from the outside For the first time!!


----------



## tallybee

bathbabe said:


> Im now team Yellow!! Baby had cord bunched up between its legs lmao x

D'awwww lol bless. 



Tink1o5 said:


> Even with all of my worries and stress that I continue to have with this pregnancy, it all seems to be ok...because she (my little girl) makes it ok.
> 
> so happy to announce that with an anterior placenta me and DH just got to feel our LO from the outside For the first time!!

That's lovely :cloud9:


----------



## apreslaube

Went to the OB today and told him about the ultrasound tech. He said that radiology office has had some complaints recently but he was definitely surprised. He did an ultrasound today to try and determine the sex but baby was wriggling too much  cutie. He ordered us a new gender determine only ultrasound for this Thursday :)


----------



## Tink1o5

That's awesome of your ob to do that for you. Something exciting to look forward too


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw bathbabe! Our wee one had his hand down there the first time the tech checked but apparently he was playing with it....

Tink that's wonderful news :cloud9: I had an anterior with my first and I only felt baby for the first time around 20 weeks, OH was a couple of weeks later. 

apreslaube, that's great, glad your OB was so on it. Your technician really didn't seem to give you the best experience.


----------



## ClaireJ23

I had my 20-week scan on Monday, all measuring as expected and baby boy moving around a lot. Still definitely a boy. We announced on FB last night. Lovely to get so many messages of congratulations, after lots of ´are you mad?´ comments to my face by other mums at toddler groups etc.


----------



## Hope87

Congratulations everyone! It is so exciting to know if you're having a girl or boy. DH and I are still team :yellow:. My 20 week ultrasound is Friday. In my province, the ultrasound technicians cannot tell you the gender during your scan. They send the results to your family doctor/obstetrician. Because I already have my next appointment scheduled, I'll have to wait a whole week and a half to get the results!!! Gahh! 

DH said he wouldn't mind not knowing. He likes the idea of a surprise and is squarely in the in :yellow: corner. But I can't do that... I need to know! hahaha 

Quick question - how many of you are still waiting to feel your little ones? I just started my 20th week a few days ago, and still haven't felt anything. This is my first baby and I'm so excited to start feeling it! I should be expecting something any day now, right?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey Ladies :wave: Congrats on finding out Genders... Were still Team Yellow :)

So sorry I've been abit AWOL... Things here have been pretty hectic, its like one thing after another and OMG I'm 20weeks today! How did that happened? lol, i feel like I've just blinked and BAM!!! 

Everything so far for me is "Normal".... The past few weeks, baby has been laying really low! it felt like a head or a bum was just wedged down there!, so not a nice feeling, thankfully he/she has moved up/turned and now this past week, i can feel kicks or punches really low down :) Still can't feel anything from the outside.

I feel like its the calm before the storm lol.... I haven't had an appointment since april, my 21week scan is on tuesday, then wednesday I've got results on my neck lymph-node.... all of june I've got an appointment one after the other :/ for another GTT test.... C-section date plan, Midwife, Consultant.. I need to make an appointment for my Neurologist consultant and Dentist :/ I can't be bothered lol and then ill have appointments ever 2 weeks after!

anyone else feel abit bamboozled by appointments :/ x


----------



## Charmed86

Hope87 said:


> Congratulations everyone! It is so exciting to know if you're having a girl or boy. DH and I are still team :yellow:. My 20 week ultrasound is Friday. In my province, the ultrasound technicians cannot tell you the gender during your scan. They send the results to your family doctor/obstetrician. Because I already have my next appointment scheduled, I'll have to wait a whole week and a half to get the results!!! Gahh!
> 
> DH said he wouldn't mind not knowing. He likes the idea of a surprise and is squarely in the in :yellow: corner. But I can't do that... I need to know! hahaha
> 
> Quick question - how many of you are still waiting to feel your little ones? I just started my 20th week a few days ago, and still haven't felt anything. This is my first baby and I'm so excited to start feeling it! I should be expecting something any day now, right?

I've still not really felt anything, although I think I might have an anterior placenta. I've had some little tickles, I'm not sure if that's our little boy or not though :blush:

I've started a couple of Pinterest boards for baby clothes, baby things & nursery ideas :D Can't wait to get the room sorted so we can start buying things properly!


----------



## bathbabe

Oh I forgot to mention... I have an anterior placenta again :cry: which explains why I feel movement at the sides of my tummy but not at the front. Im really gutted, I had one with my son too and I was excited thinking id get to feel more this time around but nope :nope: x


----------



## GingerPanda

bathbabe said:


> Oh I forgot to mention... I have an anterior placenta again :cry: which explains why I feel movement at the sides of my tummy but not at the front. Im really gutted, I had one with my son too and I was excited thinking id get to feel more this time around but nope :nope: x

After three years of infertility, two miscarriages, and a LOT of needles and tests, I was looking forward to feeling my rainbow kick and wiggle as well. But I also have an anterior placenta. I know (from scans and doppler) that she's going crazy in there, but I can't feel it.

It really sucks. :(


----------



## Tink1o5

I too have an anterior placenta. I just felt flutters 2 weeks ago. Though not consistent. 
Then yesterday out of the blue little girl was moving a ton and both DH and I felt her from the outside.


----------



## GingerPanda

I am overweight (5'6" and 200 pounds) PLUS the anterior placenta. I'm afraid hubs isn't going to feel little girl for a loooong time. :(


----------



## Tink1o5

I'm overweight too, even after losing weight from ms. I'm 5'10 and weighed 215-220 at the beginning of this, and I now weight 193-195. I carry all my weight around my tummy too.


----------



## GingerPanda

Your little girl must be a lot stronger than mine! Lucina can't get through my flab yet. :haha:


I will say though that multiple times today I have felt some weird feelings that might be her, but I can't tell. Definitely can't feel them from the outside, though.



Here's my flump (flab bump :haha:)

https://s11.postimg.org/jcq87g44j/WP_20150520_14_40_54_Pro.jpg



And here's some yarn I got today to crochet Luci a blanket:

https://s13.postimg.org/yaoakqp1z/WP_20150520_14_33_36_Pro.jpg


----------



## Tink1o5

:haha: try laying down flat on your back. That seems to be when I can feel her.

Very cute bump pic!! :crib:
I honestly haven't taken bump pics. I really should considering this is my last:dohh:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Tink1o5 said:


> :haha: try laying down flat on your back. That seems to be when I can feel her.
> 
> Very cute bump pic!! :crib:
> I honestly haven't taken bump pics. I really should considering this is my last:dohh:

That's when I feel the most too. Or sitting in the chair. I've just now started to feel him while walking around etc.

I haven't taken pictures either. I feel so fat and you can tell in my face too! Ehhh, I might take a belly shot when it gets huge but not right now!!


----------



## cdelmar

Hope87 said:


> Congratulations everyone! It is so exciting to know if you're having a girl or boy. DH and I are still team :yellow:. My 20 week ultrasound is Friday. In my province, the ultrasound technicians cannot tell you the gender during your scan. They send the results to your family doctor/obstetrician. Because I already have my next appointment scheduled, I'll have to wait a whole week and a half to get the results!!! Gahh!
> 
> DH said he wouldn't mind not knowing. He likes the idea of a surprise and is squarely in the in :yellow: corner. But I can't do that... I need to know! hahaha
> 
> Quick question - how many of you are still waiting to feel your little ones? I just started my 20th week a few days ago, and still haven't felt anything. This is my first baby and I'm so excited to start feeling it! I should be expecting something any day now, right?

I believe my husband and I felt baby this past weekend! I thought i was feeling movements and had my husband put his hand on my belly (i had my hand on my belly too), when i thought i felt a little poke/jab he felt it too!! so i think we did! 
I forgot to mention to you ladies we had anatomy scan and we are still team blue lol. baby was moving around a lot and is laying on his stomach. I didnt ask but i am now wondering if my placenta is anterior??? any other babies laying on stomach?? I thought it was so odd lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

They would tell you if your placenta was anterior... and it would be in your anatomy scan results. It's called placenta previa.

Mine wasn't on his tummy, but he was upside down kicking his feet in the air... They do some crazy things in there. :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Anterior placenta is different than placenta previa. Placenta previa is when your placenta fully or partially covers your cervix.

Anterior placenta just means that your placenta is on the front side of your tummy vs the placenta being located by your back


----------



## cdelmar

GingerPanda said:


> Your little girl must be a lot stronger than mine! Lucina can't get through my flab yet. :haha:
> 
> 
> I will say though that multiple times today I have felt some weird feelings that might be her, but I can't tell. Definitely can't feel them from the outside, though.
> 
> You have a great looking bump! I am just starting to show through my clothes although some people say i dont even look pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: try laying down flat on your back. That seems to be when I can feel her.
> 
> Very cute bump pic!! :crib:
> I honestly haven't taken bump pics. I really should considering this is my last:dohh:
> 
> 
> Yes, when i thought i felt the baby I was laying in bed
> 
> 
> 
> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: try laying down flat on your back. That seems to be when I can feel her.
> 
> Very cute bump pic!! :crib:
> I honestly haven't taken bump pics. I really should considering this is my last:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> That's when I feel the most too. Or sitting in the chair. I've just now started to feel him while walking around etc.
> 
> I haven't taken pictures either. I feel so fat and you can tell in my face too! Ehhh, I might take a belly shot when it gets huge but not right now!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am an overweight mommy too (over 200) and felt that this flab is getting in the way of feeling baby move :shrug: I am not 100% certain if i am feeling baby but i know it comes with being a ftm too...the unknown...they say with 2nd you are more certain with what you are feeling.Click to expand...


----------



## cdelmar

nmpjcp2015 said:


> They would tell you if your placenta was anterior... and it would be in your anatomy scan results. It's called placenta previa.
> 
> Mine wasn't on his tummy, but he was upside down kicking his feet in the air... They do some crazy things in there. :)

well he didnt mention. Because of insurance I dont get ultrasounds from my obgyn, i get it from the radiology department that is in the same building as my obgyn office. I will ask my obgyn at my next appointment. 

And how cute!


----------



## Mississippi03

I only feel babe when lying down at night between 9-11 but can feel it both internal and sometimes external. Movements def getting stronger. I still cant get dh to catch movement though.. Bby stops whnever he touches me lol

There might be the odd one kick throughout the day but nothing like what i feel at night. I was a tad overweight when i started and i have a posterior placenta


----------



## Dark_Star

I find I feel the babies a lot more when I'm wearing something snug and stretchy, like maternity pants or leggings with the high elastic band. They kick like crazy when I drink ice water.


----------



## Aliop

I was a bigger girl when pregnant with my first three children and I used to lie in bed behind DH with my bump pressing into his back (like cuddling him) and he'd feel lots of movement at night, it was harder to feel if I was just sitting or standing I guess because of the cushioning lol I remember one night with our first he said 'can you please turn around I can't get to sleep with the baby wiggling so much?!' haha!!

This baby is pretty consistent in it's 'awake' times so I feel plenty of movement when he is awake :cloud9:


----------



## tallybee

apreslaube said:


> Went to the OB today and told him about the ultrasound tech. He said that radiology office has had some complaints recently but he was definitely surprised. He did an ultrasound today to try and determine the sex but baby was wriggling too much  cutie. He ordered us a new gender determine only ultrasound for this Thursday :)

Glad you're getting a new scan xxx



ClaireJ23 said:


> I had my 20-week scan on Monday, all measuring as expected and baby boy moving around a lot. Still definitely a boy. We announced on FB last night. Lovely to get so many messages of congratulations, after lots of ´are you mad?´ comments to my face by other mums at toddler groups etc.

That's great xxx lol at the comments :haha:



Hope87 said:


> Congratulations everyone! It is so exciting to know if you're having a girl or boy. DH and I are still team :yellow:. My 20 week ultrasound is Friday. In my province, the ultrasound technicians cannot tell you the gender during your scan. They send the results to your family doctor/obstetrician. Because I already have my next appointment scheduled, I'll have to wait a whole week and a half to get the results!!! Gahh!
> 
> DH said he wouldn't mind not knowing. He likes the idea of a surprise and is squarely in the in :yellow: corner. But I can't do that... I need to know! hahaha
> 
> Quick question - how many of you are still waiting to feel your little ones? I just started my 20th week a few days ago, and still haven't felt anything. This is my first baby and I'm so excited to start feeling it! I should be expecting something any day now, right?

Aaah having to wait but knowing the information is there would drive me mad! My oh wasn't wanting to know either but let me have my way and has since really bonded with her so it's worked out good xx



Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey Ladies :wave: Congrats on finding out Genders... Were still Team Yellow :)
> 
> So sorry I've been abit AWOL... Things here have been pretty hectic, its like one thing after another and OMG I'm 20weeks today! How did that happened? lol, i feel like I've just blinked and BAM!!!
> 
> Everything so far for me is "Normal".... The past few weeks, baby has been laying really low! it felt like a head or a bum was just wedged down there!, so not a nice feeling, thankfully he/she has moved up/turned and now this past week, i can feel kicks or punches really low down :) Still can't feel anything from the outside.
> 
> I feel like its the calm before the storm lol.... I haven't had an appointment since april, my 21week scan is on tuesday, then wednesday I've got results on my neck lymph-node.... all of june I've got an appointment one after the other :/ for another GTT test.... C-section date plan, Midwife, Consultant.. I need to make an appointment for my Neurologist consultant and Dentist :/ I can't be bothered lol and then ill have appointments ever 2 weeks after!
> 
> anyone else feel abit bamboozled by appointments :/ x

Hi Hun! Good luck with all the appointments xxxx



nmpjcp2015 said:


> They would tell you if your placenta was anterior... and it would be in your anatomy scan results. It's called placenta previa.
> 
> Mine wasn't on his tummy, but he was upside down kicking his feet in the air... They do some crazy things in there. :)

Aww lol they do!

I have anterior placenta too but can feel loads and oh has been able to feel with his hand on belly. I know it's frustrating but soon everyone will be able to as well, once the babies are all bigger, I think we've maybe had it earlier due to me being on my third xxx

I thought placenta Previa was where it covers the cervix? I really don't want that...

Scan tomorrow!!!!! :happydance: now I just need the phone repair shop to hurry and fix my phone and give it back or else I won't get to vid o call oh!


----------



## MissR

I feel baby every day at around 5pm and always at 9pm. I know in going to have a night owl who loves to sleep all day and wake all night lol! Xx


----------



## Charmed86

The tickles I feel seem to always be around that time too , MissR :D I told DH & he was so excited that our little bear will take after him, he's very much a night owl too! Well, we both are :D I hate mornings! Haha

I'm so exited, we've just had a contractor in to look at some of the rooms we want redecorating and whatnot.. Including the nursery! I can't wait to get it sorted. We've been holding off on buying too much as we just don't have anywhere to store it atm. Well, that's a lie, it could all go in the office, but DH hates 'clutter', so it's in our bedroom for now. The office is going to have a *massive* transformation into the nursery, so I am going to take some before & after photos. So excited! 

I have got major cramps in my stomach right now. I think my uterus must be right on top of my bowels (sorry, tmi, I know!!). Normally it's worse in the evenings, but I seem to have woken up with it. I'm super gassy. Yuck.

And finally.. I saw a consultant the other day as I am apparently 'High Risk' - I think due to my weight? No one has actually clarified that for me.. Anyway, I was originally asked to go onto aspirin to reduce the risk of pre-e, but the consultant said not to because of my history of reflux. He said the risks outweighed the benefits in my case. He did ask how my reflux presents itself, so I told him (chest pain, left arm & shoulder pain, pain in my back, pain in my jaw etc). He seemed *very* concerned & said if it happens again then he will order a 24hr ECG. Well, it happened again, so I'm currently waiting for a phone call from my midwife to tell me what to do, as I don't have a direct number for this consultant. He seemed pretty annoyed that my GP didn't bother to do any further testing to make sure my heart was ok! I guess now is the time to make sure, considering the additional stress it's under right now! 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely Thursday morning <3 xx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Tink1o5 said:


> Anterior placenta is different than placenta previa. Placenta previa is when your placenta fully or partially covers your cervix.
> 
> Anterior placenta just means that your placenta is on the front side of your tummy vs the placenta being located by your back

Thanks for the correction. I guess I understood wrong. :blush::haha:


----------



## Tink1o5

No problem. It all can get confusing :haha:


----------



## tallybee

Oh has just left for a week, I hope they let me video call him during the scan tomorrow x


----------



## Tink1o5

Hopefully they allow it tally.


----------



## apreslaube

Had the ultrasound today... baby was showing his boy bits loud and proud!!! So excited :D and of course he was moving a ton again - no caffeine no orange juice. He likes to keep changing positions in there! I'll post a pic tonight as I don't think I can on phone.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, team :blue:!


----------



## Dark_Star

Congrats on team blue!

So many little boys on this thread... hopefully that means my twin B will turn out to be a girl on Tuesday :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark Star, I'm pretty sure I predicted Twin A would be a boy and Twin B would be a girl. So hopefully I'm right. :haha:


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## MissR

Congrats :) 

And charmed I hate mornings too! But I love my sleep so am going to struggle especially with DD to deal with in the day.

I can actually see baby wiggle in my belly now. I am in the bath at the mo and my belly is all over the place. Is it normal to be able to actually see it so soon? Does this mean baby will be huge?! Lol x


----------



## startd

Congratulations!


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats on team blue! 

Good luck with your scan today Tally :)


----------



## tallybee

I have forgotten whether I need a full bladder for this scan, does anyone know? lol thanks!


----------



## bathbabe

I had 1 glass of squash before i went in for mine. She didnt say anything about it so I assume it doesnt have to be full x


----------



## GingerPanda

They make me empty my bladder for my scans.


----------



## pink_bow

I had to have a full bladder Tally.


----------



## tallybee

Thanks girls my bladder feels full to bursting at the drop of a hat these days so will just sip water on the way there I reckon :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

I would call ahead and ask. :thumbup:



I *FINALLY* felt Lucina move both inside and outside! I don't know if it was a punch or a kick, but it was right in the palm of my hand! :cloud9:

Hubs is jealous. She only does stuff when he's not around. :haha:


----------



## bathbabe

GP could you please put me as team yellow X


----------



## tallybee

Aww ginger xxx

Scan was perfect xx she didn't want a photo and I wasn't allowed to Skype oh but lo is looking perfect and the placenta is nice and high :thumbup:


----------



## apreslaube

For my scans they require 16 ounces of water held for one hour. 

So apparently I have anterior placenta? I received a write up on my scan. I've been feeling the baby for a couple weeks though. I think the way he moves, re positions, kicks his legs out totally straight, etc is just so strong lol. I'm like omg what have we gotten into. I think this boy is going to non stop. We might need to invest in a kid treadmill or something Lmao.


----------



## Nanaki

Hello ladies. 

I went for 20 weeks scan yesterday and they checked everything even the baby's lip for any sign of cleft plate lip but the baby don't have it. So the baby's fine and healthy! 

I am so glad that the 16 weeks scan I went to because the sonograpaher there spending a bit more time on finding baby's bits before confirmed it's a girl and I had a scan yesterday on NHS but felt like its only 5 mins scan! :shrug: She had a trainee with her and explained whats what and, say they couldn't see the boy's bits on baby and think it is a girl. 

Only con out of that is to pay for the baby scan photo and I had mentioned that I always have ONE scan photo free if you need more and you will need to pay for more and her reply was NEVER free, they alway paid for the scan. In my mind it was so bullshit! Sorry for the language! Because I had a scan photo at 12 weeks scan was free! :growlmad: #

Anyway, I have posterier placenta lower border no low on the report - what do it means? She havent even explain to me that what it means!!! 

:(

Xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Posterior placenta means your placenta is in the back of your uterus, which is normal. Low probably means it's lower in your uterus, rather than higher. Not sure what the border thing means. You should only be worried if it says "placenta previa", which would mean it was covering your cervix. Anything else is fine (with regards to position). If you wanted, you could call your doctor's office and ask them if there's anything you should be concerned about, but I suspect they would have told you if there was. Breathe easy, mama. :)

That *is* bullshit about the scan photos. We always get them free here in the US. But the doc's office charges out the arse on ultrasounds, so we're still paying for it. I get like 6 pics at every scan.




I got myself some maternity shorts and tank tops today! Now I have to shave my legs! (BOO! :haha:)

https://s22.postimg.org/ufbdzxpe9/WP_20150522_13_41_04_Pro.jpg


----------



## JennaSmith

Had 20 week scan today and they can't be sure because wasn't very clear but think we are team Pink. Got to go back in 2 weeks because they couldn't measure a few things but everything looked fine and healthy. Very happy xx


----------



## tallybee

apreslaube said:


> For my scans they require 16 ounces of water held for one hour.
> 
> So apparently I have anterior placenta? I received a write up on my scan. I've been feeling the baby for a couple weeks though. I think the way he moves, re positions, kicks his legs out totally straight, etc is just so strong lol. I'm like omg what have we gotten into. I think this boy is going to non stop. We might need to invest in a kid treadmill or something Lmao.

Same here hun mine's anterior but I've been able to feel movement for quite a while, OH has been able to feel from outside too xx if LO takes after him she'll be high energy for sure :haha:



Nanaki said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I went for 20 weeks scan yesterday and they checked everything even the baby's lip for any sign of cleft plate lip but the baby don't have it. So the baby's fine and healthy!
> 
> I am so glad that the 16 weeks scan I went to because the sonograpaher there spending a bit more time on finding baby's bits before confirmed it's a girl and I had a scan yesterday on NHS but felt like its only 5 mins scan! :shrug: She had a trainee with her and explained whats what and, say they couldn't see the boy's bits on baby and think it is a girl.
> 
> Only con out of that is to pay for the baby scan photo and I had mentioned that I always have ONE scan photo free if you need more and you will need to pay for more and her reply was NEVER free, they alway paid for the scan. In my mind it was so bullshit! Sorry for the language! Because I had a scan photo at 12 weeks scan was free! :growlmad: #
> 
> Anyway, I have posterier placenta lower border no low on the report - what do it means? She havent even explain to me that what it means!!!
> 
> :(
> 
> Xxxx

That's crap about the photo thing! :/



GingerPanda said:


> Posterior placenta means your placenta is in the back of your uterus, which is normal. Low probably means it's lower in your uterus, rather than higher. Not sure what the border thing means. You should only be worried if it says "placenta previa", which would mean it was covering your cervix. Anything else is fine (with regards to position). If you wanted, you could call your doctor's office and ask them if there's anything you should be concerned about, but I suspect they would have told you if there was. Breathe easy, mama. :)
> 
> That *is* bullshit about the scan photos. We always get them free here in the US. But the doc's office charges out the arse on ultrasounds, so we're still paying for it. I get like 6 pics at every scan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got myself some maternity shorts and tank tops today! Now I have to shave my legs! (BOO! :haha:)
> 
> https://s22.postimg.org/ufbdzxpe9/WP_20150522_13_41_04_Pro.jpg

Nice clothes :D



JennaSmith said:


> Had 20 week scan today and they can't be sure because wasn't very clear but think we are team Pink. Got to go back in 2 weeks because they couldn't measure a few things but everything looked fine and healthy. Very happy xx

Aw that's lovely, hopefully you can get gender confirmed then too!

AFM I am absolutely knackered, again!
 



Attached Files:







scan 20+5 22 May....jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









scan 20+5 22 May..jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4









scan 20+5 22 May.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## apreslaube

Some photos from yesterday, including gender 

https://s28.postimg.org/6g59ras7h/pic_1_gender_j.jpg

https://s24.postimg.org/semokprmd/pic_3_face_j.jpg

https://s14.postimg.org/qk5kfibo1/pic_5_arm_and_leg_j.jpg

It's so crazy to think that that is in me right now! I wonder when we will start being able to feel the baby move on the outside. OH can't wait :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Apreslaube, DEFINITELY a boy, that one! That almost doesn't even look real! :haha:

Jenna, congrats! Do you want me to mark you as :pink: now, or wait until your followup scan?



I'm actually kind of dreading hubs feeling Lucina kick now! He says he doesn't think he'll be able to keep having sex once he's able to feel her. :haha:


----------



## tallybee

Oh no ginger! He might change his mind though it's a long time to wait!


----------



## MissR

Tally glad everything went ok with your scan :)

GP... I've been wearing midi dresses because they are most comfortable for me and I hate that it means I have to shave my legs :haha: such a task while pregnant! Lol. Also, I'm sure he will be fine with it. My OH was like that in my last pregnancy but he's fine this time around with feeling baby move.

Apreslaube great scan pics! That's what my little boy looked like but we didn't manage to get a scan potty shot pic!


----------



## Dreamer320

Hi girls! I follow this thread but I don't really post because it moves so very fast and sometimes I can't keep up! LoL! So happy to hear all the gender reveals and everyone progressing:thumbup:

I went for my 20 week scan and they confirmed we are team :pink: ! My DD is very happy she will have a sister :cloud9:

The baby looks great and is measuring on time but they did find an issue 

My baby has a single umbiical artery, a two vessel cord vs the normal 3 vessle cord. 

Normally this is a "soft" marker for other issues but my integrated screening blood work came up really low negative (Thank God) and her heart, kidneys and brain all look great. There isn't a cleft lip and her bones look strong.

The doctor believes the cord is an isolated issue , but babies that have this usually are preemies and have a low birth weight. So I go back in 4 weeks to make sure she is thriving. 

I am nervous of course , the doctor spent a long time looking at the heart and when he got to the kidneys he didn't speak to much of them but I did see two. I hope they are okay , I was caught off guard and almost speechless so I will ask more questions next appointment.

I posted in gestational complications but doesn't seem like anyone else has this 

I am trying to stay off google because there are a lot of scary scenarios!!! 

Does anyone here have any experience with SUA? Or know of anyone? 

:flower:


----------



## Mississippi03

Dreamer320 said:


> Hi girls! I follow this thread but I don't really post because it moves so very fast and sometimes I can't keep up! LoL! So happy to hear all the gender reveals and everyone progressing:thumbup:
> 
> I went for my 20 week scan and they confirmed we are team :pink: ! My DD is very happy she will have a sister :cloud9:
> 
> The baby looks great and is measuring on time but they did find an issue
> 
> My baby has a single umbiical artery, a two vessel cord vs the normal 3 vessle cord.
> 
> Normally this is a "soft" marker for other issues but my integrated screening blood work came up really low negative (Thank God) and her heart, kidneys and brain all look great. There isn't a cleft lip and her bones look strong.
> 
> The doctor believes the cord is an isolated issue , but babies that have this usually are preemies and have a low birth weight. So I go back in 4 weeks to make sure she is thriving.
> 
> I am nervous of course , the doctor spent a long time looking at the heart and when he got to the kidneys he didn't speak to much of them but I did see two. I hope they are okay , I was caught off guard and almost speechless so I will ask more questions next appointment.
> 
> I posted in gestational complications but doesn't seem like anyone else has this
> 
> I am trying to stay off google because there are a lot of scary scenarios!!!
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with SUA? Or know of anyone?
> 
> :flower:

Sorry about the news.. I cant offer anything in way of erperience but im glad to see everything else appears normal at this time


----------



## Mississippi03

Wanted to share my first baby buy with you ladies! 

A girl I know owns a shop on etsy called FlamingoBaby. Today at a local show I picked up these amazing blankets from her. I picked up organic muslin burp cloths, a pale yellow tie dye organic muslin, and a. Flannel swaddle. Im obsessed with every one. 

You can find her on instagram @flamingobabyorganics

BUT tomorrow night on instagram at 8pm shes having a flash sale on her sales account @flamingobabysale

Typically prices are even cheaper for people in US because of the exchange. Thought id share for any other mommas that love organic hand made goodies
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JennaSmith

GingerPanda said:


> Apreslaube, DEFINITELY a boy, that one! That almost doesn't even look real! :haha:
> 
> Jenna, congrats! Do you want me to mark you as :pink: now, or wait until your followup scan?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually kind of dreading hubs feeling Lucina kick now! He says he doesn't think he'll be able to keep having sex once he's able to feel her. :haha:

Yes please. We went out and bought a couple of pink things last night couldn't resist. Will return if next scan has something else appear


----------



## bitethebullet

Hey there. can I join? I'm due 10th Oct.


----------



## startd

Nanaki said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I went for 20 weeks scan yesterday and they checked everything even the baby's lip for any sign of cleft plate lip but the baby don't have it. So the baby's fine and healthy!
> 
> I am so glad that the 16 weeks scan I went to because the sonograpaher there spending a bit more time on finding baby's bits before confirmed it's a girl and I had a scan yesterday on NHS but felt like its only 5 mins scan! :shrug: She had a trainee with her and explained whats what and, say they couldn't see the boy's bits on baby and think it is a girl.
> 
> Only con out of that is to pay for the baby scan photo and I had mentioned that I always have ONE scan photo free if you need more and you will need to pay for more and her reply was NEVER free, they alway paid for the scan. In my mind it was so bullshit! Sorry for the language! Because I had a scan photo at 12 weeks scan was free! :growlmad: #
> 
> Anyway, I have posterier placenta lower border no low on the report - what do it means? She havent even explain to me that what it means!!!
> 
> :(
> 
> Xxxx

I'm so glad the baby is healthy - and congratulations on Team Pink!



JennaSmith said:


> Had 20 week scan today and they can't be sure because wasn't very clear but think we are team Pink. Got to go back in 2 weeks because they couldn't measure a few things but everything looked fine and healthy. Very happy xx

Congratulations! I'm glad the baby is healthy and growing well, and so exciting for you to be able to start imagining her more clearly



apreslaube said:


> Some photos from yesterday, including gender
> 
> https://s28.postimg.org/6g59ras7h/pic_1_gender_j.jpg
> 
> https://s24.postimg.org/semokprmd/pic_3_face_j.jpg
> 
> https://s14.postimg.org/qk5kfibo1/pic_5_arm_and_leg_j.jpg
> 
> It's so crazy to think that that is in me right now! I wonder when we will start being able to feel the baby move on the outside. OH can't wait :)

Cutie! I can't wait until we can feel the baby more clearly on the outside too. We can hear him though! I still find it a bit strange that so much is going on in there that I'm unaware of



Dreamer320 said:


> Hi girls! I follow this thread but I don't really post because it moves so very fast and sometimes I can't keep up! LoL! So happy to hear all the gender reveals and everyone progressing:thumbup:
> 
> I went for my 20 week scan and they confirmed we are team :pink: ! My DD is very happy she will have a sister :cloud9:
> 
> The baby looks great and is measuring on time but they did find an issue
> 
> My baby has a single umbiical artery, a two vessel cord vs the normal 3 vessle cord.
> 
> Normally this is a "soft" marker for other issues but my integrated screening blood work came up really low negative (Thank God) and her heart, kidneys and brain all look great. There isn't a cleft lip and her bones look strong.
> 
> The doctor believes the cord is an isolated issue , but babies that have this usually are preemies and have a low birth weight. So I go back in 4 weeks to make sure she is thriving.
> 
> I am nervous of course , the doctor spent a long time looking at the heart and when he got to the kidneys he didn't speak to much of them but I did see two. I hope they are okay , I was caught off guard and almost speechless so I will ask more questions next appointment.
> 
> I posted in gestational complications but doesn't seem like anyone else has this
> 
> I am trying to stay off google because there are a lot of scary scenarios!!!
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with SUA? Or know of anyone?
> 
> :flower:

Congratulations on your little girl! That's fantastic, and I'm glad to hear that she's growing really well. I don't know much at all about SUA, but I hope you get some more information soon. It sounds like your baby is growing beautifully regardless.



Mississippi03 said:


> Wanted to share my first baby buy with you ladies!
> 
> A girl I know owns a shop on etsy called FlamingoBaby. Today at a local show I picked up these amazing blankets from her. I picked up organic muslin burp cloths, a pale yellow tie dye organic muslin, and a. Flannel swaddle. Im obsessed with every one.
> 
> You can find her on instagram @flamingobabyorganics
> 
> BUT tomorrow night on instagram at 8pm shes having a flash sale on her sales account @flamingobabysale
> 
> Typically prices are even cheaper for people in US because of the exchange. Thought id share for any other mommas that love organic hand made goodies




bitethebullet said:


> Hey there. can I join? I'm due 10th Oct.

I haven't bought much yet, but I can feel the urges increasing rapidly....


----------



## tallybee

Dreamer congrats on team pink, sorry to hear of the cord issue, I'm so glad all else seems good though. Xxxxx

Hi bitethebullet! Welcome to the group x

Startd I've bought loads and been given a lot of clothes too. We have more than enough clothes til she's 6 months now lol x

Another week for me now eek !

I've woken up with loads of kicks this morning :cloud9:


----------



## Hope87

Well, we had our 20 week ultrasound and the baby is happy and healthy! 
I was concerned because I've only gained 10lbs, despite my efforts to put on weight (I blame my metabolism). But the baby is already weighing in at 1LB at 20 weeks! GAH! I also found out I have an anterior placenta, which is why I haven't felt our little one kick yet. My doctor will review the results and tell me the gender at my next appointment. I'm think we're having a boy. 

Afterwards, DH and I went and bought our nursery furniture. After weeks of research, we decided to buy the IKEA Gulliver crib (in birch) and a matching Malm dresser. I've heard surprisingly good reviews about IKEA cribs (e.g. The Wise Baby Gulliver Crib Review). I can totally see why! The floor model was really sturdy, atheistically appealing, and a perfect size for the baby's room. I love how it converts into a toddler bed too. All I need to buy is a standard mattress, and we're good to go! If you're thinking about IKEA cribs, I would defiantly go to the store and check it out.


----------



## apreslaube

Hope - at my check on Tuesday I had gained 5 pounds in a month, which takes me to 6 pounds overall. However I had lost 10 pounds in my 1st month or 2 so I guess it's not too bad. I'm pretty sad I gained so much in a month. I'm only supposed to gain 8-20 pounds the entire pregnancy. I'mjust so dang hungry all the time! Pre pregnancy I had to force myself to eat. This is so weird lol.


----------



## startd

Congrats Hope! I'm glad the baby is healthy and growing well. Love that you made a day of it and bought your furniture too. I'm really looking forward to purchasing ours.


----------



## tallybee

Hope that's great!

I've no idea what I've gained as I avoid scales, I was weighed at booking appt but not since. I only seem to be bigger on the bump and boobs!

As for furniture I really want a co sleeper cot xx


----------



## Aliop

Where is everyone going to have their LO sleep? 

You'd think I would have this decision all sorted being number four LOL We built a two storey house this time (house is 18 months old now) so all my other children we were in a single storey and not as big as this house so I'm over thinking where baby will sleep, particularly through the day as a newborn as once they are a little older I will have no qualms having him upstairs in his cot at all times to sleep. So I am thinking I will have the cradle in our room for overnight and put up the port-a-cot (pack & play) downstairs for through the day with the cot in his room upstairs WDYT? I could put the cot in our room easily but IDK for some reason I like the idea of it being in the nursery?? We have a (sound and breathing) monitor which I will use upstairs but initially I think I'd like him downstairs with me through the day. All the bedrooms are upstairs (6) but we do have a study/bedroom downstairs I could use for him. Any suggestions?? 
Also mums with a two or more storeys do you have a change table upstairs in their room and downstairs as well? 

Thanks :)


----------



## tallybee

I'm planning on having a co sleeper cot attached to my side of the bed to start with then it converts to a regular cot which will go through in the small bedroom once we've got the attic finished and older kids moved - and a Moses basket and stand for downstairs for naps early on. These will have canopies over them to keep the cats out!

I've never had a change table just a mat which can be fetched to wherever it's needed. 

We haven't got any spare rooms or study or anything


----------



## Dark_Star

I wanted a co-sleeper but as they have weight restrictions and I want to sleep my twins together until they can roll over, I am going to sidecar a crib to my bed instead. 

That's when you remove one side of a crib and raise/lower it to the level of the bed so it's essentially a co-sleeper.


----------



## bathbabe

I will have a crib in my room but will most likely cosleep. Im planning on just wearing a wrap around the house if baby falls asleep during the day. Harrison had 99% of his naps on me and I dont mind :) If I really need to get something done and a baby in a wrap will get in the way then I will have a moses basket tucked away somewhere so I can see them while im cracking on with whatever. Im a total baby hogger, I dont like having them out my sight lol x


----------



## apreslaube

We will use a crib or pack n play on the side of our bed for the 1st year.


----------



## geordiemoo

We will be using a crib in our room for the first six months with Moses basket downstairs for naps. Then in cotbed in nursery from 6 months. Baby will nap downstairs as long as it's not disturbed too much by dd but if from 6 months it's a problem I'll put baby in cotbed for naps.


----------



## Aliop

Sounds like we are all pretty similar in our ideas about where baby sleeps! I co-slept with my first but never felt properly rested and he was an awful sleeper, was a thousand times better once he was in his own cot so I have only on and off slept with the other two when needed. I have a stretchy wrap for the newborn as well which no doubt he will do a bit of sleeping in. Side car cots are quite popular over here too, our cradle is at bed height so I just put that on my side and I can sleep patting/touching the baby easily. 

It just all of a sudden seems so real :wacko: and I've got a school boy, preschooler and toddler to get my head around as well as a newborn, going to be a busy time!


----------



## Dreamer320

Aliop said:


> ...It just all of a sudden seems so real :wacko: and I've got a school boy, preschooler and toddler to get my head around as well as a newborn, going to be a busy time!

Wow you will be busy!! But it's sooo worth it :thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

the co sleeper I want actually clamps to the bedside to prevent any shifting which could create a dangerous gap.


----------



## Charmed86

How easy are the co-sleepers to attach to a bed? I've been looking at cribs with drop down sides, but I'm nervous they won't attach to our bed well. DH really wants a wooden crib that rocks though, so we might end up with that instead. We'll have a Moses basket downstairs too. 

I've been having some pain just under my ribcage, which I know can be a symptom of pre-e, but it's not there all the time & it seems to get worse when I'm feeling sick or refluxy. Is the pre-e pain really bad? I'm not sure whether it's worth bothering my midwife about.


----------



## Aliop

Charmed86 said:


> How easy are the co-sleepers to attach to a bed? I've been looking at cribs with drop down sides, but I'm nervous they won't attach to our bed well. DH really wants a wooden crib that rocks though, so we might end up with that instead. We'll have a Moses basket downstairs too.
> 
> I've been having some pain just under my ribcage, which I know can be a symptom of pre-e, but it's not there all the time & it seems to get worse when I'm feeling sick or refluxy. Is the pre-e pain really bad? I'm not sure whether it's worth bothering my midwife about.

I didn't know that pain was a sign of pre-eclampsia! I had it a lot last week but wasn't eating well and reflux was awful so I put it down to that, back on track eating well this week and the pains gone. Hope yours is an easy fix too. I'd ask your midwife if you're worried for peace of mind if nothing else. Do you have any other pre-eclampsia signs?


----------



## DoubleTFun

Charmed86 said:


> How easy are the co-sleepers to attach to a bed? I've been looking at cribs with drop down sides, but I'm nervous they won't attach to our bed well. DH really wants a wooden crib that rocks though, so we might end up with that instead. We'll have a Moses basket downstairs too.
> 
> I've been having some pain just under my ribcage, which I know can be a symptom of pre-e, but it's not there all the time & it seems to get worse when I'm feeling sick or refluxy. Is the pre-e pain really bad? I'm not sure whether it's worth bothering my midwife about.

I've never heard of any pain associated with pre Eclampsia. I was just told to watch out for sudden swelling of my face or neck and any long term swelling in my feet. If those happened to call immediately especially the face and neck swelling.



On another note I felt one of my twins kick on the outside last night as I was lying in bed. I've felt movement for weeks and little jabs inside, but this was the first time I felt it with my hand. He decided one was enough though. I wish I could have felt a few more!


----------



## 28329

Hi, can I join? I'm due October 9th but will have baby in September. I'm also team pink.


----------



## tallybee

28329 said:


> Hi, can I join? I'm due October 9th but will have baby in September. I'm also team pink.

Welcome


----------



## DoubleTFun

I will correct myself and say that I did see that abdominal pain in the upper right hand side is a symptom..one I forgot about. I am at risk for it, so I reread the symptoms to keep a better eye on myself.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope87 said:


> Afterwards, DH and I went and bought our nursery furniture. After weeks of research, we decided to buy the IKEA Gulliver crib (in birch) and a matching Malm dresser. I've heard surprisingly good reviews about IKEA cribs (e.g. The Wise Baby Gulliver Crib Review). I can totally see why! The floor model was really sturdy, atheistically appealing, and a perfect size for the baby's room. I love how it converts into a toddler bed too. All I need to buy is a standard mattress, and we're good to go! If you're thinking about IKEA cribs, I would defiantly go to the store and check it out.

We're probably getting all our furniture from IKEA. We love IKEA. :)




After a holiday weekend, I *think* I've got new ladies added and genders updated! Everyone check the first page and make sure everything looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi ladies!

Put me down for team :blue: :blue: !


----------



## GingerPanda

I was wrong! Congrats on :blue::blue:!


----------



## 3boys

Congrats darkstar team blue is amazing x


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks ladies :)

Here are a couple of pictures from today's scan.
 



Attached Files:







21w4d.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7









21w4d(2).jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Dark_Star said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Put me down for team :blue: :blue: !

congrats! :twinboys:


----------



## 28329

Dark_Star said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures from today's scan.

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Put me down for team :blue: :blue: !

Aww congrats!! your scan pics are ace too :)


----------



## Aliop

Dark_Star said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Put me down for team :blue: :blue: !

Congratulations! I guess you proved the HB theory correct:thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Has anyone ever used a Spectra S2 breast pump?


----------



## Aliop

GingerPanda said:


> Has anyone ever used a Spectra S2 breast pump?

I have one and it is great, love that you can pump either single or double. I had a Medela previously and I find the Spectra better in terms of noise and versatility. Price is better too. Totally recommend:thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Aliop said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever used a Spectra S2 breast pump?
> 
> I have one and it is great, love that you can pump either single or double. I had a Medela previously and I find the Spectra better in terms of noise and versatility. Price is better too. Totally recommend:thumbup:Click to expand...

Luckily, my insurance will pay for it or the Medela 100%. I'm just trying to figure out which one I should get. :haha:

Did you use Spectra bottles with it? I want to use the Dr Brown bottles, but I don't know if they'll fit on it.


----------



## DoubleTFun

GingerPanda said:


> Aliop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever used a Spectra S2 breast pump?
> 
> I have one and it is great, love that you can pump either single or double. I had a Medela previously and I find the Spectra better in terms of noise and versatility. Price is better too. Totally recommend:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily, my insurance will pay for it or the Medela 100%. I'm just trying to figure out which one I should get. :haha:
> 
> Did you use Spectra bottles with it? I want to use the Dr Brown bottles, but I don't know if they'll fit on it.Click to expand...

I get a pump through my insurance also just not sure what brand yet. I plan on using Kiinde bottles for pumping. They are only available at target and allow you to pump right into your storage bag. They have several adjustable connectors for the different types of pumps. I would check them out. I also plan on using Dr Browns bottles this time. I've never used them but always heard great things about them.


----------



## Aliop

GingerPanda said:


> Aliop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever used a Spectra S2 breast pump?
> 
> I have one and it is great, love that you can pump either single or double. I had a Medela previously and I find the Spectra better in terms of noise and versatility. Price is better too. Totally recommend:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily, my insurance will pay for it or the Medela 100%. I'm just trying to figure out which one I should get. :haha:
> 
> Did you use Spectra bottles with it? I want to use the Dr Brown bottles, but I don't know if they'll fit on it.Click to expand...

I just pump into the spectra bottles it came with and tip the milk into milk storage bags and freeze in the bags. For feeding I used tommee tippee and pidgeon bottles. I have never pumped and bottle fed with fresh pumped milk, it's always been on the odd occasion I am out and my husband fed them or he did the dream feed while I slept. I like having a frozen stash for 'just in case' :) I also like the breastmilk storage trays for freezing 'fingers' of breastmilk even for later on when I express for the their solids/breakfast.


----------



## Dreamer320

Congrats dark_star!!! :twinboys:


----------



## GingerPanda

So I decided on the Spectra S2 because it's a hospital-grade closed system pump. So I will be able to sanitize eeeeverything. I also went on Spectra's website and ordered adapters that will let me use regular-sized bottles with it. :thumbup:


----------



## craquinette

Hi Ladies!!

How is everyone? 
I haven't posted for a while because didn't have much to report on... 
I went to a prenatal exercice class last night that is offered by the hospital, it was great! I enjoyed it a lot more than the prenatal yoga I've been doing for the past few weeks! These exercice classes are more active, but the atmosphere is also a lot more relaxed (as in: not as serious as yoga). 

I started looking up prams and oh my god!! So many options!! And so stupidly expensive!! Have you all already chosen your pram? What are your criteria? 
And then I'll have to look into carseats, breastpumps and what not... It's overwhelming!! One thing at a time I guess :wacko:


----------



## MissR

Congrats dark star! Xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Hi Ladies. Hope you are all well! I can't believe how fast time is passing by! So exciting on all the gender news!

I have a query and I figures some of you ladies who have more TTC/Fertility knowledge that me might have some ideas.

So I'm now 9.5 weeks since MC. I had my first period on the 27th April, exactly 5 weeks after MC(4 weeks exactly after bleeding stopped). According to the app on my phone I was due on Mon 25th of May so am now late. BFN on tests I've done. I'm sure I did ovulate the week I should have as I was symptom spotting and keeping track of changes in CM which all pointed to being fertile/very fertile etc when it should have.

Anyone experienced this or have any ideas? I've given up knowing what my body is doing!


----------



## 3boys

Natasha2605 said:


> Hi Ladies. Hope you are all well! I can't believe how fast time is passing by! So exciting on all the gender news!
> 
> I have a query and I figures some of you ladies who have more TTC/Fertility knowledge that me might have some ideas.
> 
> So I'm now 9.5 weeks since MC. I had my first period on the 27th April, exactly 5 weeks after MC(4 weeks exactly after bleeding stopped). According to the app on my phone I was due on Mon 25th of May so am now late. BFN on tests I've done. I'm sure I did ovulate the week I should have as I was symptom spotting and keeping track of changes in CM which all pointed to being fertile/very fertile etc when it should have.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have any ideas? I've given up knowing what my body is doing!

It is possible to gear up to ovulate and then not. So you may have just ovulated later or even not at all. Hope you get your bfp in the next few days.


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi Natasha! After my last MC I got my period 19 days after the MC bleeding began, then not again for another 29 days. My regular cycle length is 24 days so that made me seem to be 5 days late, but my body was just resetting itself. It returned to 24 days a couple months later.

But you could also be headed towards a BFP. Some women are a week late before they see a +!


----------



## tallybee

Hi natasha! Thanks for popping by xxx I have no experience but sending you great bfp vibes xxxxx


----------



## Dark_Star

I've gotten some bad news today. Twin A has something called meconium peritonitis, which is a sort of bowel rupture. It is a strong marker for cystic fibrosis, downs syndrome, and a couple of severe infections. I won't have any news for a while as they are not taking any action until seeing what a follow up ultrasound in 3 weeks shows. If my baby does have this condition he will need a major bowel surgery after birth.


----------



## apreslaube

I'm so sorry Dark_Star :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star said:


> I've gotten some bad news today. Twin A has something called meconium peritonitis, which is a sort of bowel rupture. It is a strong marker for cystic fibrosis, downs syndrome, and a couple of severe infections. I won't have any news for a while as they are not taking any action until seeing what a follow up ultrasound in 3 weeks shows.

I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope everything comes out to the best possible outcome. I know these next three weeks will be forever long for you. I hope it's calcified by then, as that would rule out CF.

:hugs:


----------



## apreslaube

Got to the in-laws house to and saw this cute little surprise

https://s23.postimg.org/5zwos9dh7/20150527_165049.jpg

and https://s13.postimg.org/5gkr9kinr/20150527_165110.jpg

This little bassinett will be PERFECT for the first few months (depending on development) next to the bed! I'm so excited. The instructions say it is good up to 15 pounds. It is so darn cute! She has bought tons of clothes already, like a Santa outfit for Christmas (two of them, one for this year one for next :haha:). OH is like sweet, we don't have to buy anything for him. Lmao.


----------



## Tink1o5

Darkstar- oh no! The next 3 weeks are going to feel like forever. I hope you get better news at your next appointment. 

Apreslaube- very cute!


----------



## DoubleTFun

So sorry to hear that Dark_Star!


----------



## craquinette

Dark star, so sorry to hear your news... Must be really hard. Hope you get some good news at your next appointment...

Apreslaube, this is soooooo cute!!


----------



## tallybee

DarkStar sorry to hear this hun sending hugs xx


----------



## Twag

Sorry to hear that Darkstar :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Oh dark star, I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope your next appointment has better news for you.


----------



## 3boys

Dark_Star said:


> Hi Natasha! After my last MC I got my period 19 days after the MC bleeding began, then not again for another 29 days. My regular cycle length is 24 days so that made me seem to be 5 days late, but my body was just resetting itself. It returned to 24 days a couple months later.
> 
> But you could also be headed towards a BFP. Some women are a week late before they see a +!

Darkstar i know its not the same thing but i was born 30 years ago at 32weeks with my bowel on the outside and a pinhole in them that was poisioning me, i was very sick and had lots of operations for the first year. I've lived a completely normal life ever since so obviously i hope there is nothing wrong with your baby but even if there is something wrong it doesnt mean the end of the world x


----------



## 2have4kids

apreslaube cute, especially giraffe.
darkstar, sorry to hear the bad news, hopefully it's no serious long term illness...even if they have to do surgery and repair your little one I hope you have good news for long term health!

I have an anterior placenta and haven't felt movements until this week. Thought it was some serious gas bubbles moving down and then I put my hand on it and there was squirming movement in there. Strange feeling but good to know it's alive and kicking!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Hope your baby is OK dark star!

2have4kids - that's awesome. It's a great feeling :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Dark_star, I'm so sorry to hear your news. 3boys thanks for sharing your story, its good to know it doesn't necessarily mean long term problems (not to belittle the surgery baby would need). Sending you lots of love x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Is anyone else having chronic yeast infections? I really need some tips because the OTC treatments I've been using only help for a while and in the summer it's getting crazy uncomfortable.

HELP!


----------



## 2have4kids

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Is anyone else having chronic yeast infections? I really need some tips because the OTC treatments I've been using only help for a while and in the summer it's getting crazy uncomfortable.
> 
> HELP!

Have you tried probiotics? Most people say oh, just get a round of antibiotics or Canesten but I find cutting out sugar and taking a really good probiotic prevents UTI's, yeast infections and can get rid of them too. Our hormones throw our gut flora off making us more vulnerable to those things, replacing the bad with good bacteria helps me every time!
Also, probiotics help prevent heartburn too, they help you digest food quickly pushing it down and through, preventing backups in your tummy.


----------



## startd

DarkStar - I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you get more information and better news at your next appointment

Apreslaube - that's really cute!

2have4kids - that's fantastic! I have an anterior placenta too and hadn't felt too much, but I'm starting to get kicks etc to the sides


----------



## startd

It's been a really huge week work wise, and I am very glad it is Friday.

Feeling very glad to be at the half way point now. I feel like 6 months would be a better pregnancy period - 9 months is a bit too long!


----------



## Rainstorm

Dark_Star said:


> I've gotten some bad news today. Twin A has something called meconium peritonitis, which is a sort of bowel rupture. It is a strong marker for cystic fibrosis, downs syndrome, and a couple of severe infections. I won't have any news for a while as they are not taking any action until seeing what a follow up ultrasound in 3 weeks shows. If my baby does have this condition he will need a major bowel surgery after birth.

 I'm so sorry, I hope it doesn't carry any complications,... maybe it's not as severe as you think. How cruel you have to wait for so long to get an update :hugs:


----------



## Mississippi03

startd said:


> It's been a really huge week work wise, and I am very glad it is Friday.
> 
> Feeling very glad to be at the half way point now. I feel like 6 months would be a better pregnancy period - 9 months is a bit too long!

Ive been saying this all week lol wishing it was over next week. 
This is the first week ive been uncomfortable. I think a combo of the humidity, my belly getting much bigger, and honest to god chronic constipation at this point. Its been at least six days.. My tummy is actually in pain because of it. Im on day four of stool softeners and nothing yet. 

To worst parts of pregnancy.. Cant poop and no wine :( lol



nmpjcp2015 said:


> Is anyone else having chronic yeast infections? I really need some tips because the OTC treatments I've been using only help for a while and in the summer it's getting crazy uncomfortable.
> 
> HELP!

Not yeast but Definately more discharge which i also find annoying with dress season


----------



## GingerPanda

Mississippi, I was told by my OB/GYN that you can use a glycerin laxative suppository in constipation emergencies. And I would say a week is pretty bad. Stool softeners don't make you go, they prevent constipation. Once you're constipated, it's too late for the softeners to help.

Of course, I would ask your doctor first. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

DS - Thinking of you so much. I can't imagine what you're going through. I hate that you have to wait so long. :hugs:


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Mississippi, I was told by my OB/GYN that you can use a glycerin laxative suppository in constipation emergencies. And I would say a week is pretty bad. Stool softeners don't make you go, they prevent constipation. Once you're constipated, it's too late for the softeners to help.
> 
> Of course, I would ask your doctor first. :)

Thanks girl!

More often then not, supps dont work for me either. I have IBS but reverse of most people.. I get constipated. Ive been in hospital getting an enema and on morphine for the pain on four occasions in the past five years. I knew pregnancy would make it worse. Usually softeners help after a third day.. But not this time. I realized on monday that it had been a few days already and i havent gone since then either :(

I even try fecal massage and reflexology for it (on myself not by someone else) and i dont blieve in tjose things. Lol desperate. 

Has anyone been told its ok to take a softener daily? Mw told me i can take it but i didnt clarify if daily. 

Maybe i should try a supp tonight just to give it another kick at the can lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Softeners are safe to take every day as long as they're non-stimulating. Most aren't.


----------



## tallybee

Gosh I feel for you with the chronic constipation xx I have been lucky mine only lasted a few weeks then went away but that was bad enough. I hope u get some relief soon xx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

2have4kids said:


> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having chronic yeast infections? I really need some tips because the OTC treatments I've been using only help for a while and in the summer it's getting crazy uncomfortable.
> 
> HELP!
> 
> Have you tried probiotics? Most people say oh, just get a round of antibiotics or Canesten but I find cutting out sugar and taking a really good probiotic prevents UTI's, yeast infections and can get rid of them too. Our hormones throw our gut flora off making us more vulnerable to those things, replacing the bad with good bacteria helps me every time!
> Also, probiotics help prevent heartburn too, they help you digest food quickly pushing it down and through, preventing backups in your tummy.Click to expand...

Thanks. I will try this solution.

DS - I'm praying for your little baby. I hope the time passes by quickly for you!


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks for the replies everyone. I appreciate it and I'm hoping for the best, that it is an ultrasound anomaly or some minor deformity.
The fact that baby needs surgery is something I can deal with, but the possibility that he is in pain right now is really bothering me. 
From the research I have read, the chance of baby having cystic fibrosis with this condition is around 20-40%.


----------



## bathbabe

Have you had a blood test to check if you are a carrier of CF dark star?? CF runs in my OHs family and we were both checked to see if we were carriers, luckily neither of us are but his sister is, which means his mum is also a carrier. Iv been told BOTH parents have to be a carrier and even then the baby only has a 25% chance of getting CF x


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm waiting to get an appointment with a high risk OB, I assume it will be done then.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Really sorry darkstar :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry to hear this Dark_Star, I hope you get some good news soon.

Congrats ladies on all the scans! X


----------



## MissR

Dark star, so sorry to read this. I really do hope everything turns out good for you. Just sending lots of hugs your way and hoping that these weeks pass quickly for you xx


----------



## Mississippi03

I hope these weeks fly by dark star and come with optomistic news at the end <3


----------



## Rainstorm

Dark Star this should give you hope: Usually the perforation seals off and the bowel is intact at birth. Intra-peritoneal meconium usually calcifies, sometimes within 24 hours.


----------



## tallybee

DarkStar :hugs:

I had a proper vivid birthing dream last night. I was in a friend's house and it happened so fast nobody had time to get there and I caught her myself lol x


----------



## Charmed86

Mississippi03 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Mississippi, I was told by my OB/GYN that you can use a glycerin laxative suppository in constipation emergencies. And I would say a week is pretty bad. Stool softeners don't make you go, they prevent constipation. Once you're constipated, it's too late for the softeners to help.
> 
> Of course, I would ask your doctor first. :)
> 
> Thanks girl!
> 
> More often then not, supps dont work for me either. I have IBS but reverse of most people.. I get constipated. Ive been in hospital getting an enema and on morphine for the pain on four occasions in the past five years. I knew pregnancy would make it worse. Usually softeners help after a third day.. But not this time. I realized on monday that it had been a few days already and i havent gone since then either :(
> 
> I even try fecal massage and reflexology for it (on myself not by someone else) and i dont blieve in tjose things. Lol desperate.
> 
> Has anyone been told its ok to take a softener daily? Mw told me i can take it but i didnt clarify if daily.
> 
> Maybe i should try a supp tonight just to give it another kick at the can lolClick to expand...

I take Lactulose every day, I have the same issue with my IBS. So funny as it began as the IBS-D, then changed to IBS-C :dohh: I've taken Lactulose for months now, I can't stop! I was taking Laxido before getting pregnant, but had to change. I've also had to take Ranitidine daily because I get severe reflux too.

I spent my day yesterday at the maternity assessment unit, turns out I have a flow murmur, which the Dr isn't concerned about. But because of my symptoms, he's referred me to the cardiac unit for further tests.. I'm getting appointments in the post for a chest x-ray & echo. Fun times. The Dr said he didn't want any surprises when it comes to labour! Which I am fully supportive of! I'm nervous about having an x-ray while pregnant though, even if they do cover baby with a vest :(


----------



## GingerPanda

tallybee said:


> DarkStar :hugs:
> 
> I had a proper vivid birthing dream last night. I was in a friend's house and it happened so fast nobody had time to get there and I caught her myself lol x

I had a dream last night that I had twin boys. I was like, "Where's my little girl?! They said I would be having one little girl!" I was so upset, even though IRL I originally wanted a boy so bad. :haha:



Charmed, baby will be fine. The risk of not getting the x-rays WAY outweighs the risks of getting it. People freak out about dental x-rays during pregnancy too, but you honestly get more radiation spending a day in the sun than you do from dental x-rays. They are professionals, and they will take care of baby. I hope all your results come out fine. :hugs:


----------



## Rainstorm

During my last pregnancy I would dream I was having a girl all the time, even though I had known it was a boy since the NT scan. I even saw her in the dream. The I'd wake up and think: why on earth would I see a girl when I'm 100% sure it's a boy!
This time around I haven't had any dreams so far


----------



## tallybee

Agh I've got itching again it's bad on my legs. I'm ok when moving but not when sat still. I also can't walk far without getting the ligament pains. Humph.


----------



## bathbabe

Iv got a constant cramp on the bottom left of my bump. Bloody hurts! :cry: x


----------



## Hit Girl

Bathbabe, do you think you could have possibly pulled a muscle there? How long has it been there?


----------



## bathbabe

Hit Girl said:


> Bathbabe, do you think you could have possibly pulled a muscle there? How long has it been there?

Just today, since about an hour after getting up. Its still there just not quite as painful now so hopefully will be gone by tonight x


----------



## Charmed86

I have my anomaly scan in 2.5hrs. I am so nervous! :(


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your scan today :hugs:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Good luck charmed.

tally - I get that too. On the soles of my feet. :cry:

Look guys. I made some burp cloths this weekend :)
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Charmed86

I had my scan. The sonographer seems happy with the measurements, except for his femur, which was measuring at 30.8mm. She wants me to go back in 4wks to rescan and make sure he is developing well. Since then, I've looked through my notes & it seems his weight is low too.. Although she's not mentioned that. He's estimated to be 347g (Around 12oz) & when I look at the calculators for percentiles, it puts him at 26.. But for 21wks, he'd be in the 18th percentile.. And I'm 20+5, so he's somewhere between there :( Should I be worried?


----------



## Mississippi03

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Good luck charmed.
> 
> tally - I get that too. On the soles of my feet. :cry:
> 
> Look guys. I made some burp cloths this weekend :)

I wish i was this crafty! 



Charmed86 said:


> I had my scan. The sonographer seems happy with the measurements, except for his femur, which was measuring at 30.8mm. She wants me to go back in 4wks to rescan and make sure he is developing well. Since then, I've looked through my notes & it seems his weight is low too.. Although she's not mentioned that. He's estimated to be 347g (Around 12oz) & when I look at the calculators for percentiles, it puts him at 26.. But for 21wks, he'd be in the 18th percentile.. And I'm 20+5, so he's somewhere between there :( Should I be worried?

My scan was at like 19+4 i think and he was 12oz. I looked it up and found that average was just above 10 then.. So i think you are fine.
Babies start packing on the fat around 23-24 weeks


----------



## GingerPanda

Lucina measured 10oz at 20 weeks exactly. The sonographer told me she was in the 34th percentile, and they wanted her between 20 and 80, so they were happy.


----------



## Charmed86

Thanks both, that's really reassuring! I guess that's why she didn't mention it to me. Hopefully his femur will have grown normally when I have my next scan. When we went for one of the early scans, his femur was measuring at a week ahead, so I'm guessing he's had a couple of growth spurts.. The rest of his body has caught up & then some. 

My Mum has been so frustrating lately. I don't know if it's my hormones making me extra sensitive, or if she's just being that annoying! :haha: She said maybe his femur wasn't growing properly because I had an upset stomach the other night & so he wasn't getting enough nutrients?! And she was annoyed that when she jokingly asked what we are having (she came to our gender scan at 17wks), and I told her that he wouldn't show the sonographer! Cheeky boy. She said she couldn't believe that the NHS couldn't even give me the gender at our gender scan... So I had to explain that the 20wk scan is the *anomaly* scan, not a gender scan! Siiiigh.


----------



## Aliop

Love the burp cloths!

Charmed, all sounds good and I am sure your LO's femur will catch up at next scan.

AFM I had my first session with the chiro yesterday (and I'd have to say that this pregnancy has been a pain free experience mostly so far) in preparation for my VBAC and it was awesome! I was very nervous but she was fantastic and I left feeling like a new, energetic non pregnant person again :happydance::happydance: stopped by the hardware place and bought paint for the nursery. Nesting is insane at the moment LOL Totally recommend a visit :happydance:


----------



## Tink1o5

Not much to update here. I have my anatomy rescan on June 10th. I'm still having constant pain in my left breast, it's been 1.5 months now :( . Horrible anxiety about it being breast cancer. I mentioned it to my ob...she didn't even check me and said it was probably milk ducts. Right breast still has no pain....so it just doesn't make sense. 

I'm a bit annoyed because I'm about to be 22 weeks and have done nothing but worry and stress about everything that has gone wrong or could go wrong...and now this breast issue. It angers me that I can't relax and enjoy this pregnancy as it is definitely my last.

This past weekend we made our first big purchase. We bought our travel system. We went with the Graco modes travel system in Zola.


----------



## GingerPanda

I would have *made* her check it before leaving if it was bothering me that badly. Don't forget she works for you. You *are* paying her for her services.


----------



## Tink1o5

GingerPanda said:


> I would have *made* her check it before leaving if it was bothering me that badly. Don't forget she works for you. You *are* paying her for her services.

Yea I should have, but that day I really was tired of that offices crap. So all I could think about was getting the heck out of there.


----------



## tallybee

Hugs Tink xxx I know it's hard not to worry but Boob pain is really normal hun. I hope someone can examine and ease your mind over it xxxx


----------



## DoubleTFun

I go for 20 week scan on Friday. It's a little late, but oh well.


----------



## Hit Girl

GP, another boy here. Had my big scan yesterday and everything was confirmed. :)

:blue:


----------



## Aliop

Congratulations hit girl on the little boy!

DoubleTfun, good luck for your scan on Friday! 

I've finished painting the nursery :cloud9: settled on mint and grey offset with white. Love, love love it :happydance: can't believe it's all painted and now just needs final touches. Want to buy a new breastfeeding chair so will start looking for one in the near future. I was on complete bed rest from 27 weeks with first pregnancy so I'm really conscious of getting things done while I feel great as with pregnancy you never know how things are going to pan out and I am really enjoying being prepared this time as with no. 3 we were in a rental while our house was being built and everything was very chaotic which I did not enjoy. 

Had my booking in appointment at the hospital this morning too.


----------



## Hit Girl

Aliop, my little man's room is a pale mint green colour too and I love it. That would be gorgeous with the grey and white.

Here are my pics from yesterday...
 



Attached Files:







hg19_03.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









hg19_04.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









hg19_05.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2









hg19_01.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissR

Hello ladies, hope everyone is well?!

Just a quick question, posted over in second tri but not much response. I have been getting an ache/pain in my lower right side when I wee. And it comes and it goes but it is more noticeable at certain times than others. Last night when straining my stomach to wash and get out the bath, it was there again. And also in bed whenever I roll over at night. But in everyday life I never feel it. What does this sound like? Should I get it checked out?x


----------



## Hit Girl

I don't really know. I pulled a muscle about a week ago and that hurt for a bit. I always say that it doesn't hurt to get these things checked out even though it's most likely nothing to worry about.


----------



## Twag

Congratulations on Team :blue: no denying that :thumbup:

My 20 week scan is 2 weeks today :happydance: 2WW :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

You know what's kinda funny? I've been lurking so much on this thread and so hesitant to post anything because all of you seem so much further ahead than I am. I now realise how completely silly that is.

Twag, you must be so excited!


----------



## Twag

Hit Girl said:


> You know what's kinda funny? I've been lurking so much on this thread and so hesitant to post anything because all of you seem so much further ahead than I am. I now realise how completely silly that is.
> 
> Twag, you must be so excited!

Hit Girl - I have been exactly the same as I am not due to RIGHT at the end of October I feel a little left behind which is silly so I kind of stalk and post if it is appropriate :wacko:

I am excited but mostly impatient now :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

So happy I'm not alone there. :haha:


----------



## tallybee

Aw girls don't feel left out!

Congrats on team blue hit girl! :happydance:


----------



## bathbabe

Congrats on team blue!

I get an ache after i have a wee too!! Or sneeze. Or move too fast. Iv just assumed its normal and its just muscle pain. Get checked out tho if its worrying you xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Yup, peeing or moving too fast pulls and stretches those round ligaments. It's uncomfortable but normal!


----------



## Twag

I get these pains if I try and hold my pee for too long or sit for too long :dohh:


----------



## 3boys

Twag said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> You know what's kinda funny? I've been lurking so much on this thread and so hesitant to post anything because all of you seem so much further ahead than I am. I now realise how completely silly that is.
> 
> Twag, you must be so excited!
> 
> Hit Girl - I have been exactly the same as I am not due to RIGHT at the end of October I feel a little left behind which is silly so I kind of stalk and post if it is appropriate :wacko:
> 
> I am excited but mostly impatient now :haha:Click to expand...

I was like that on my last pregnancy and hated it, i was due on november 28th and felt like everyone was way ahead of me it was horrible especially at the end, it was made even worse by the fact baby decided to be late so i was the only one who didnt have a november baby, he decided to show up on December 7th.


----------



## Twag

Only bonus is a am part of the November group too (as I was originally due 6 November and pretty sure baby will be late :haha:) and there I am ahead of everyone although so many people have had early scan's and know their genders at 16 weeks :dohh:


----------



## 3boys

so twag you have the best of both worlds lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Exactly what I was going to say. :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

:haha: yeah :thumbup: but I am at the other end of the spectrum there as I am much further along than most :wacko: no winning when you are due the last day of the month :dohh:


----------



## 3boys

its not too bad here i think there is quite alot due earlier in the month, i have no idea when this baby will make an appearance, ive had 3 that were 9 days late 2 that were 2 weeks early and 1 on time. So he could come anywhere from mid-september to mid- october lol


----------



## Chrissi1981

Still here ladies. Not much going on apart from little wiggler wriggles a lot at sleepy time. Getting very excited and loving my bump. Also getting a lot of compliments which I'm soo not use to but love it all the same. Hope for those of you in the northern hempsiphere are looking forward to summer ? Xxx


----------



## Charmed86

Haha, I am dreading the summer!! I went for a short walk this morning & was so warm, & it's only June! :haha: I have a feeling I'm going to be soooo uncomfortable! 

I had my first uninvited belly rub yesterday! It was from a friend, so I wasn't too annoyed.. God help anyone I don't know well enough who does it though! Ack. 

I got on the scales this morning & I've gained 2lbs overnight?! I'm not sure if that's true. Hmm. I'm watching what I'm eating today though, just to be on the safe side. That puts me at a total of 8lbs so far, which is a little too much for my liking x


----------



## Twag

Just ordered some summer maternity clothes as realised I didn't have a bump last time until near the end and that was autumn/winter :wacko: not sure how I will cope if it gets hot here in the UK :shrug:


----------



## Charmed86

Twag said:


> Just ordered some summer maternity clothes as realised I didn't have a bump last time until near the end and that was autumn/winter :wacko: not sure how I will cope if it gets hot here in the UK :shrug:

I'm really hoping we have a cool summer! Otherwise, I might just not leave the house during the day :haha: I might invest in a couple of maternity dresses to carry me through the warmest days. At the moment, I'm managing in jeans/yoga pants & vests/jumpers. Light layers!!


----------



## Dark_Star

We've had some days here that were 25-29 degrees and I am loving it! Maxi dresses are the most comfortable thing at this point, but unfortunately there are no comfortable summer bras that will support how big my chest has become :lol:


----------



## Twag

I have to go to work so I need to loook semi smart so I have ordered some linen trousers etc to see me through :thumbup:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Twag said:


> I get these pains if I try and hold my pee for too long or sit for too long :dohh:

Me too!



tallybee said:


> Aw girls don't feel left out!
> 
> Congrats on team blue hit girl! :happydance:

Yay! Another one for the team blue squad!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh I love the summer we hardly ever have one here in the UK...but I'm a nanny and love the great outdoors !


----------



## tallybee

Ahh I love warm weather. We don't usually get too much heat here in Edinburgh, our hottest days are nice for me.

I am struggling to walk far without getting pains. MW mentioned SPD yesterday and said I can self refer to physio. I hope this doesn't get much worse, I'm used to being able to walk and cycle and do lots and feel very stuck :( We are really needing to get a car. Buses here are fantastic but it's still limited as to what I can do as there's always some degree of walking involved.

As for bras, I am in 34F now, normally 34DD. I hope they don't keep growing any more. They're already properly heavy. 

I'm still unable to wear any jeans or anything like that as my skin itches like crazy in them! Lol I just sound like I am complaining now sorry!


----------



## Hope87

Hi Ladies! Well, we FINALLY had our doctors appointment to review the 20 week ultrasound. We are team :blue:! The baby is measuring a whole week ahead of schedule! We are so happy and relieved the baby is happy and healthy. Woo!


----------



## startd

Congratulations on joining Team Blue Hope and HitGirl!

Tallybee, I hope the physio is able to help you feel more comfortable. 

It's winter here for me, and it will just be starting to warm up properly when I'm due. I'm very relieved about that, because being heavily pregnant through our north Australian summer would be pretty uncomfortable!


----------



## Mississippi03

Wondering if anyone can relate. 

This is my first and i struggle with dh. Hes not an overtly emotional person.. He keeps his feelings to himself, doesnt talk to people about problems yata yata. This drives me on a normal day but i figured he would be more supportive when im pregnant. 

He doesnt show any interest in the pregnancy. Hes 'relieved' its a boy. Wont take prenatal classes with me 'because he doesnt have time' .. Wont look at names, wont shop. Nothing. 

I told him tonight that if he isnt going to care, be there, be supportive etc when im in labour.. That he needs to decide now. Because i want him there but not if he isnt going to learn and support me. He says he wants to.. But he doesnt show it or make any strides towards it. I just picture me in labour and pissed off hes sitting in the corner texting. Id rather him tell me now so that i can have someone else.m


----------



## bathbabe

Do you have the option to have 2 people with you in the room? I knew my OH was going to be rubbish so I asked my mum to come along too. However everything happened quite quickly and she only arrived for the last 15mins and gave me more support than id had in the few hours before!! Im hoping she will be able to be there this time too but it will all depend on time of day/what day it is/ etc :( x


----------



## Rainstorm

Mississippi03 said:


> Wondering if anyone can relate.
> 
> This is my first and i struggle with dh. Hes not an overtly emotional person.. He keeps his feelings to himself, doesnt talk to people about problems yata yata. This drives me on a normal day but i figured he would be more supportive when im pregnant.
> 
> He doesnt show any interest in the pregnancy. Hes 'relieved' its a boy. Wont take prenatal classes with me 'because he doesnt have time' .. Wont look at names, wont shop. Nothing.
> 
> I told him tonight that if he isnt going to care, be there, be supportive etc when im in labour.. That he needs to decide now. Because i want him there but not if he isnt going to learn and support me. He says he wants to.. But he doesnt show it or make any strides towards it. I just picture me in labour and pissed off hes sitting in the corner texting. Id rather him tell me now so that i can have someone else.m

Men have a weird way to react to being parents. They don't seem to process it the same way we do. I was worried at first that he wasn't bonding with lo during the first months, and I always though this was a critical period for babies. He only started really bonding with him as he grew older and less baby-like. Then he confessed he was terrified during the first months.


----------



## DoubleTFun

Had a great ultrasound yesterday. Confirmed that we are definitely having 2 boys. Baby A is 1lb and Baby B is 15oz. They are both around 80th percentile. Baby B is breech currently and wiggles like crazy while Baby A is head down sitting right on my cervix and just likes to be stubborn and only move when he wants to. 

We took our other 2 kids with us and my DS says Mommy you have a dinosaur in your belly! He is 5. 

I go back in 3 weeks for my 24 week ultrasound and cervix check. My kids will be getting on a cruise ship that day with their grandma. 



Went to a few yard sales today and spent $26 and came home with 26 items including 5 maternity items for myself.


----------



## GingerPanda

Has anyone used a TENS unit for aches and pains during pregnancy? My chiropractor recommended it for my hip pain, and he consults with an OB/GYN who says it's safe. My OB/GYN told me he couldn't recommend it until I saw an orthopedist. I really don't wanna see an ortho.


----------



## DoubleTFun

Every OB is different. Some say okay, others are against it.


----------



## Twag

I used it for labour and back pains near the end last time but other than that sorry no help GP


----------



## bathbabe

I didnt think we were allowed to use them unless in labour? (In the UK at least.) X


----------



## GingerPanda

Doc associated with my chiro says it's fine as long as I don't put the probes on my belly.

There's a lot of conflicting information!


----------



## Twag

I have only ever used it on my back not belly


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, right. I only want to use it on my hip. But the receptionist at my chiro was just like, "Common sense rules apply... So don't put it on your belly."

Some docs say it's okay after 12 weeks, some after 20, some not until 37. Some say it induces contractions/labor, some say it doesn't. :shrug:


----------



## Mississippi03

Pretty sure tens is fine to use.. But you should be seeing a physio first just to ensure you are placing them in the proper spots


----------



## GingerPanda

Mississippi03 said:


> Pretty sure tens is fine to use.. But you should be seeing a physio first just to ensure you are placing them in the proper spots

My chiropractor specializes in the care of pregnant women, and uses a big TENS machine in his office, as well as orders smaller units for people to use at home. I'm thinking I will bring it in and let him show me how to do it.

I mean, the thing is powered by AAA batteries, so I doubt it's dangerous. Haha.





Cat90 said:


> Hi ladies, newbie here! I'm due on the 3rd with #3 - another baby girl! We have 2 daughters. DH was hoping for a boy but he's happy either way.

Welcome! I'll add you in!


----------



## Dark_Star

Here's my 23 weeks picture. Measuring 32 weeks fundal height now.
 



Attached Files:







20150606_184915.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## onebumpplease

Dark_star, so beautiful!


----------



## bathbabe

Thats about how big I look dark star and im only having 1!!! I havnt had my FH checked tho but I have midwife wednesday tho so she will probs check then x


----------



## Hit Girl

D_S, you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Aliop

Dark Star, how are you getting on with the pains? 

I ordered our nursery chair yesterday :happydance: we had a 'proper' nursing rocking chair for our first three but I sold it after no. 3 was no longer having night feeds as it was quite ...ummm... ugly! LOL Incredibly practical but not very aesthetically pleasing :winkwink: so this time I bought a gorgeous oh so comfy wing chair and ottoman, going to take 8 weeks to arrive in the fabric I chose but totally worth the wait as it is perfect. Said to my husband it is like they measured me and made it to fit, usually chairs like that are too high and push my head forward as I am short but this is perfect. I don't think he quite understands my excitement over a chair lol


----------



## apreslaube

I'm pretty big for being 23 weeks I think. People are like obsessed with my belly. It's weird. .. my one coworker was like that's gonna be a BIG boy. You sure you aren't due til October? Ugh yes! 

We decided on the name last night. I teared up that we made it official. Edison Daniel. So happy :)


----------



## bathbabe

Lovely name apreslaube. We cant agree on any names! X


----------



## Twag

Lovely bump DS :thumbup:

Lovely name choice :thumbup:

9 days until my 20 week scan and we find out if we are :pink: or :blue: :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

Dark star your bump is beaut!

Apres that's a gorgeous name :cloud9:

My bump is pretty giant too lol I have a mixture of folk going 'omg you sure there's only one in there?!?' to 'awww can I feel'

lol.

I am feeling quite alone atm, OH is away for work again. Haven't spoken since Friday and last text was yesterday morning, his phone was off when I tried calling. I hate this, I understand they are in the field but he knows how much it upsets me to not be able to contact, and he told me he should be able to keep charge in his phone. I bet they've been to the pub, he could've charged it there. Geez, I have a basic phone which lasts about a week on one charge - I offered it to lend him but he said he would manage to charge his usual phone. I cried yesterday as my hormonal mind has already decided that something awful has happened, rather than he has just not got charge in his phone. It doesn't help that fob is on the same work team - he's the one that cheated while I was pg with dd and has caused me pretty much a decade of grief since. So it all just snowballs in my mind.

There's a gazillion things to do round the house, which he says he will get round to but some have been left half done for months and months. I am trying to do a Uni assignment which was due in weeks ago, I got an extension til Thursday but it's just futile, I can't concentrate :( if I don't hand it in then the year is wasted along with £1.5K fees.

I can hardly walk to the shops now, everything takes 3 times as long. The house is like a bomb site, it's all just getting me down, the kids will do jobs but I have to nag etc. 
Sorry for the rant girls :(

Baby is fab, loads of movement.

ETA: he text, I rang back. Nothing's happened, they had no power for charging. It turns out he did have a basic phone with him which has also run out because they were using it for a music player. Nice to see the priorities there :(


----------



## bathbabe

Omg. Full on baby brain this pregnancy.... realised today that my MOT is 4months out of date!! What a dick, im lucky i havnt been pulled over!! X


----------



## onebumpplease

Tallybee I would be the same.my oh knows I have extreme anxiety issues though (due to an ex) and is very patient.

We cannot even decide on a shortlist of names....it really is stressing me out!


----------



## startd

Apres - great name! So exciting to be that step closer

Dark Star - your bump looks great. I'm only having 1 and was measuring 4 weeks ahead (by fundal height) at my last appointment. I've grown a bit more since then, so I'm interested to see what my measurement is again next week. How is your back holding up?

Tallybee, you sound like you're feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment. Travelling is hard - my DH travels fortnightly for work, and often has really big days so it's hard to stay in touch. Just need to trust him and look forward to having him home. Small steps - try and do something on your assignment, because getting started is the hardest part. You can get it done. The house can wait. Good luck!


----------



## tallybee

bathbabe said:


> Omg. Full on baby brain this pregnancy.... realised today that my MOT is 4months out of date!! What a dick, im lucky i havnt been pulled over!! X

Ooooopsie! At least you haven't been pulled over and can now get it sorted :thumbup: Hopefully it'll pass with flying colours!



onebumpplease said:


> Tallybee I would be the same.my oh knows I have extreme anxiety issues though (due to an ex) and is very patient.
> 
> We cannot even decide on a shortlist of names....it really is stressing me out!

Thanks hun :hugs: I hate anxiety, it's a million times worse with pregnancy! 



startd said:


> Apres - great name! So exciting to be that step closer
> 
> Dark Star - your bump looks great. I'm only having 1 and was measuring 4 weeks ahead (by fundal height) at my last appointment. I've grown a bit more since then, so I'm interested to see what my measurement is again next week. How is your back holding up?
> 
> Tallybee, you sound like you're feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment. Travelling is hard - my DH travels fortnightly for work, and often has really big days so it's hard to stay in touch. Just need to trust him and look forward to having him home. Small steps - try and do something on your assignment, because getting started is the hardest part. You can get it done. The house can wait. Good luck!

Thanks hun :hugs: 

He's back now :happydance:


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well today I had my OB appt. I am 22+2 and my fundal height is 23w. BP is finally down 120/76. Baby A HB is 140, Baby B HB 136. Everything is looking good. They requested me to do a 24 hr urine as a baseline to compare to if my BP starts rising. Plus a glucose test before my next visit.


----------



## apreslaube

They haven't measured my fundal height yet. Is that weird? They haven't mentioned my glucose test yet either. My next appt is on the 16th so maybe they will do it then. I will be 24 weeks.


----------



## GingerPanda

apreslaube said:


> They haven't measured my fundal height yet. Is that weird? They haven't mentioned my glucose test yet either. My next appt is on the 16th so maybe they will do it then. I will be 24 weeks.


I'm due the day after you, and they haven't done those things for me yet either. On Friday, they're doing my 1hr GD test, and they're doing an extra ultrasound to make sure Luci's heart is normal.


----------



## bathbabe

I dont think they usually start till 24weeks, at least not around here anyway. Personally I dont see why they bother, its such a silly way of guessing if baby is on track! It all depends of how baby is led, if you have a long or short torso etc! I have my appointment tomorrow morning eek x


----------



## DoubleTFun

This was the first time they measured mine.


----------



## DoubleTFun

Restless legs...anyone else dealing with this?


----------



## Mississippi03

DoubleTFun said:


> Restless legs...anyone else dealing with this?

Restless and crampy! Do some stretches for your leggies before bed it really helps


----------



## Tink1o5

Just checking in. Had my anatomy rescan today. Little girl was great and approximately 1lb 2oz.


----------



## WW1

Mississippi03 said:


> DoubleTFun said:
> 
> 
> Restless legs...anyone else dealing with this?
> 
> Restless and crampy! Do some stretches for your leggies before bed it really helpsClick to expand...

Yep I'm the same. I've had restless legs for about a month and cramp now and then over the past few days. Will try stretching to see if it helps.


----------



## tallybee

Yep bad restless legs here too xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Great news Tink! :)

I'm with an obstetrician and I've never had a fundal height measurement (even in my last pregnancy). She has an in-office ultrasound which I get scanned with every time so I guess there's no need. I'd never even heard of measuring the fundal height before I read about it on this forum. :dohh:


----------



## Twag

They start measuring fundal height at 16 weeks here in the UK not sure what the point is tbh but I measured right on track at 16 weeks :thumbup: but I know as pregnancy goes on and baby grows at it's own rate then it can start to differ but it doesn't change anything I think they use it to see if baby seems to be growing too quickly or not enough (as you only get 2 scans at 12 weeks & 20 weeks) to check all is okay growth wise :shrug: but I don't know


----------



## tallybee

I've not had FH measured yet this pregnancy, I'm in Scotland. 

We had our home birth booking yesterday, 2 lovely MWs came to the house to talk to us and make sure we had good access, went through birth plan, and gave us info about storing oxygen and Equanox canisters. So that's it all on - they go on call from 38 weeks for the HB! :happydance:

It was really nice for the relaxed way they were so positive about HB, it was lovely and reassuring for OH as obvs I've been through this twice before but he's new to it all. He was made up to find out that he can cut the cord :)

I mentioned about the 10 week wait for physio but they didn't seem surprised and couldn't suggest any way of speeding that up, might have to go to the GP.


----------



## Charmed86

No FH measurements for me either, I'm 22wks & in the UK. Weird! It must depend where you are in the UK. I know care can differ greatly from county to county

Congrats Tink!! :D


----------



## tallybee

Yeah the fh measurement always struck me as a completely nonscientific thing to do lol. I can't remember what stage they started it at with my other pregnancies.


----------



## Dark_Star

They started measuring mine at 12 weeks, but I was seeing an OB from 6 weeks. I'm measuring 9 weeks ahead consistently.

Those leg cramps are terrible! I know my diet and supplements are very good but I still get them sometimes in the morning and then my calf muscle won't work right all day!

Happy V day to me :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Happy V Day


----------



## bathbabe

I had my 24wk appointment yesterday and still no fundal height check? 
I was apparently 'loaded' with sugar so I have been rushed for a GTT tomorrow morning :( I really dont want GD :cry: x


----------



## Dark_Star

That's too bad :( I am also doing my GD test tomorrow, in the afternoon. Not sure what to expect.


----------



## bathbabe

Dark_Star said:


> That's too bad :( I am also doing my GD test tomorrow, in the afternoon. Not sure what to expect.

If your doing the 2 or 3 hour test then take a good book or friend with you because its bloody boring!!!! X


----------



## bathbabe

And good luck! X


----------



## Dark_Star

It's just the 1 hour to start, then the longer ones if I fail that. Fortunately the blood clinic I am going to is in a shopping mall so I'll be able to take a walk around.


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your GD tests ladies


----------



## GingerPanda

My GD test (1hr) is tomorrow too. Lucky for me, I'm drinking the junk, then going right in for an ultrasound, then I have an appointment with my doc after, so the hour should go pretty quick.


----------



## Dreamer320

My anatomy rescan is next Thursday!! So very anxious I hope my little girl is growing okay. (SUA baby) this month long wait to find out if she's healthy and growing has been so stressful, and this last week is going to be a killer! I finally have a noticable bump! From 20-22 weeks it literally just popped! So that has to be a good sign that she's growing!

My glucose test is scheduled for July 2. 

It's going to be a busy time for me! My fathers birthday, Father's Day, my birthday, my daughters 3rd birthday and DHs birthday!! Ahhhhh! 

I'm broke already just thinking about it:haha:

Hope everyone is feeling well!!!!


----------



## Dreamer320

GingerPanda said:


> My GD test (1hr) is tomorrow too. Lucky for me, I'm drinking the junk, then going right in for an ultrasound, then I have an appointment with my doc after, so the hour should go pretty quick.

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Dreamer320

dark_star said:


> they started measuring mine at 12 weeks, but i was seeing an ob from 6 weeks. I'm measuring 9 weeks ahead consistently.
> 
> Those leg cramps are terrible! I know my diet and supplements are very good but i still get them sometimes in the morning and then my calf muscle won't work right all day!
> 
> Happy v day to me :happydance:

happy v- day!!!


----------



## Twag

Good luck with the GD tests everyone we don't get them automatically here in the UK unless your urine suddenly shows sugars or something :shrug:

6 days until my 20 week scan :happydance: and until we find out if we are :pink: or :blue:


----------



## bathbabe

Twag said:


> Good luck with the GD tests everyone we don't get them automatically here in the UK unless your urine suddenly shows sugars or something :shrug:
> 
> 6 days until my 20 week scan :happydance: and until we find out if we are :pink: or :blue:

If your bmi is over a certain weight you will have to have one anyway. With my last pregnancy I had to have one at 28weeks and one at 32weeks because of my bmi, i never showed and sugar in my urine and they were both normal. Id of also already of been having one at 28weeks with this pregnancy coz of my weight. X


----------



## Twag

Ah okay I thought it was only linked to the sugars :shrug: :thumbup:


----------



## bathbabe

Twag said:


> Ah okay I thought it was only linked to the sugars :shrug: :thumbup:

You must be skinny ;) 
this is me :holly: lmao x


----------



## tallybee

^ :haha:

Good luck with all the tests and things girls!

Happy v day DS!


----------



## JennaSmith

We have been fir repeat scan today. Baby is looking healthy and everything is looking normal. He also said he couldn't see any boy but so he's sure we are team pink.
Hope your all well xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Well I'm worried. I still have a hematoma and without thinking ran a block carrying my 35lb son!!

I'm cramping really bad laying in bed on my left side! I hope I didn't hurt myself or my lo. :(


----------



## Dark_Star

Hope you feel better soon Tink. Drink a ton of water, that helps me when my contractions get too frequent.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope you're feeling better, Tink!


I just finished my glucose drink for my 1hr test. Did the fruit punch flavor. So sweet! TOO sweet! But not bad, taste-wise.


----------



## Charmed86

We have to drink a bottle of lucozade here.. It's foul!! I don't know how I'm going to manage it. The last time I tried to drink something fizzy, I managed about 50ml before feeling really sick. Even if I drink water too quickly, I throw up. Happy days! I've got to have a GTT because of having PCOS, apparently that puts me at a higher risk of having GD. I am trying to eat healthily, but everything still smells and tastes like sewage. Yuck yuck yuck! Hope everyone is enjoying their Friday :D xx


----------



## bathbabe

Iv just had my 2hour GTT, if its bad news I will know Monday at the latest. Had the whole Day Assessment Unit to myself so I used up all my 4G watching the vampire diaries!! Lol.

In other news.... Happy V Day to meeeeeeee!!! :wohoo:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

bathbabe said:


> Iv just had my 2hour GTT, if its bad news I will know Monday at the latest. Had the whole Day Assessment Unit to myself so I used up all my 4G watching the vampire diaries!! Lol.
> 
> In other news.... Happy V Day to meeeeeeee!!! :wohoo:

I hope it's negative! 

Happy V-Day... what an awesome feeling :) :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Happy v day!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats! Today was supposed to be V-day for me, but now I'm not sure. :(

The scan went... not according to plan. Lucina's growth has dropped off. Today, at 24 weeks, she measured 22w6d. She has always measured a couple of days behind, but in one month she dropped from the 34th percentile to 26th.

They're scheduling me for a special level 2 ultrasound with a high risk OB/GYN to see if they can find something wrong with her. Probably won't get that ultrasound until next week, and hubs is supposed to be out of town for work.

:cry:

They measured three times to make sure. Sonographer did a quick fetal Doppler study, and her heart tones are normal, which is a good sign. She has also been active, which is another good sign. But they're worried enough to send me to high-risk.



So, Luci is a fiery, stubborn little turd like her parents. She REFUSED to cooperate with the sonographer on the heart scan. She kept turning the wrong way, and when the sonographer would try to get her to move, she'd move the opposite direction. She gave me the People's Elbow twice and had a fight with the scan probe. The sonographer was like "Wow, they've never fought me this hard before!" :haha:

What glimpses we were able to get of her heart looked normal, but there were some things we didn't get to see again. So that's another reason we're going for the level two scan. They also want to check placenta function to make sure it's normal. Basically, the findings from the level two scan will decide whether everything is fine or if I ned to continue to be monitored by the high risk doc for the rest of the pregnancy. Which would probably mean I wouldn't get the birth I want. But I don't care as long as Lucina gets here safe and sound.

I *really* hope they can schedule it for Monday, because hubs has to go out of town for the rest of the week on Tuesday.


----------



## bathbabe

Oh GP, hopefully she is just a small baby and there isnt any reason for it :hugs: when I was preg with my son I had to have an extra scan at 34weeks and he was measuring dot on the 50th percentile. He was born 2weeks later on the 25th :shrug: the further you get into a pregnancy the less reliable the measuring is!! Id try to take it with a pinch of salt for now until anything confirmed x


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm sorry GP. I know it's terrible waiting for information. I wont have any news about my baby for another week. When I get really upset I just try to remind myself that today I am still pregnant, and today I still have 2 living, kicking babies inside me.


Tink, did your cramps settle down ?


----------



## Rainstorm

GP hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Gp I really hope all ends up being just fine. :hugs:

Dark star- the cramps have eased off but I am definitely a bit tender/sensitive when I move certain ways today.


----------



## lucylu79

Good morning!

Hope you don't mind me joining, don't know why I hadn't looked for an 'Oct' thread before!?

I'm currently 23 +1 with my second son (and probably last pregnancy unless I win the lottery!)

I've had a pretty good pregnancy so far except for ms up to 14 weeks - That was a killer with a hen do and a wedding to attend, both 3 hrs away by train. Luckily I was never sick, just felt like I wanted to be most of the dam day.

14-18 weeks I barely knew I was pregnant but 16 weeks onwards I started pelvic discomfort so I stopped running and to be honest haven't really exercised much after! Hubby and I love to walk though so weather permitting we walk for 4/5 miles every weekend.
From 20 weeks onwards the restless legs I experienced late on in my first pregnancy started so i'm already getting the occasional sleepness night - all preparation for the new arrival I say! My DS was a terrible sleeper, he didn't get into a routine until about 18months old and he still is an early riser, 5am yest and 6 today!

So my next appoint isn't until i'm 28 weeks so it feels an age away, I may have to self refer to the physio though, i've been for one appoint about the pelvic discomfort and she sent me home with pelvic floor exercises which I have religously done every day but it's not helped. It hurts to even roll over in bed sometimes (which could also be why i'm not sleeping) and i'm starting to worry about the overall effert (if any) it might have on labour and the latter part of pregnancy.

Don't know why i'm putting it off - I feel like i'm moithering but something's not right down there.

Anyway I hope to catch up with you all soon, I couldn't read it all i'm afraid!

I'm due Oct 9th btw.

Lu xx


----------



## CrazyMumma

Been ages since I posted in here!

Still suffering with SPD. Have about a 10 step tolerance before my hips pop out. So mainly stuck in a a wheelchair now. Yay!

Despite being immobile and being a total pig, I've only managed to gain 3lbs??? Think I have lost alot of muscle tone though so probably gained more in reality. 

Baby is growing well, had a scan at 22 weeks and measured 2 weeks behind, 34th percentile which is a bit worrying. Having a repeat scan later on to check growth.

Managed to stay team yellow, was so tempted to find out though!

Hope all you ladies are well, I am counting down the days til we startseeing baby announcements!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh GP I'm sure everything will be fine hun. Lots of prayers for you and your little one. Xxxx


----------



## WW1

Hi all. I haven't been on for a while but wanted to say hello. I'm now just over 20 wks and counting down to v day (that is such a big milestone in my mind!). I'm sorry that some of you are having a stressful time - I'll keep everything crossed for good news. At my 20 wk scan all was well except they might be concerned about the size of 1 kidney. We're being rescanned at 28 weeks to check. We stayed team yellow &#128512; 

Just a comment about growth scans by the way. With my DD they were worried about her, saying she was measuring very big and scans predicted a 10lb + baby. I was tested twice for GD (negative) and was induced at 39 wks due to all the fluid. She was 8lb. The scans aren't accurate in terms of weight so please try not to worry too much. Obviously it's great they're monitoring closely but the likelihood is that baby's just fine and is growing at his / her own rate. xx


----------



## tallybee

Hi girls! 

Tink glad the cramps have eased off hun xx

GP <3 I hope Luci is just little and perfect. 

CrazyMumma I feel for you with the SPD :hugs: I don't know how you manage it, mine has got a lot worse and I can't do much but still nowhere near as severe as yours xxx

V day here!!!!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Yay for v-day! Huge congrats to all the ladies you have hit that wonderful milestone. 

Next thing u know we will be hitting 3rd tri!!!!


----------



## tallybee

I know it's crazy, only seems like yesterday we were getting :bfp:


----------



## Twag

GP hope all goes well with the 2nd scan and Luci is just a perfect pettitt little girl :hugs:

Happy V days to all the ladies - huge milestone :thumbup: :happydance:

I am half way :yipee: and my scan is Wednesday morning cannot wait to (1) see my baby again and know if all is going okay in there and (2) finding out if we are :pink: or :blue:


----------



## Charmed86

GP, I hope your second scan goes well. I hate the waiting, it is the absolute worst. Like others have said though, the scans aren't always 100% accurate. A friend's baby was measuring normal & he ended up being 10lbs 12oz! It just isn't as scientific as we like to think. I am sending you massive hugs though because I know nothing we say will take away your anxieties. :hugs:

Happy half way Twag! :D Looking forward to finding out if your team blue or pink! I hope your LO behaves :haha:

AFM.. I've been feeling little Oliver moving more & more. In fact, the last 24hrs he's been really active! I only feel him lower down because of an anterior placenta, but it's such a strange sensation & he's definitely getting stronger <3 I can't believe I'm almost 23wks! We've still got SO much to do. I'm struggling to find a contractor who will do the nursery for us. Argh. We found a great one, but then he's really dragging his feet getting a quote over to us. Yesterday I bought the cutest little outfits for Oliver, including a little tweed jacket!! Omg, my heart melted <3 

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Good luck GP! 

And I'm loving that everyone is deciding on names...

Charmed - Oliver is so cute :) I cannot imagine a tweed jacket being that small. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

The ultrasound has been scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. A friend may be coming with me so I don't have to go alone. I don't think they'll find anything wrong, but I don't want to be alone just in case.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Got our name sorted too &#128516; Théodore (Jean-James) my husbands French he wanted his grandfathers name in there somewhere and I wanted my dad's. I think it sounds nice hehe. Haven't been on here much I'm too busy nesting !!!! Xxx


----------



## Dark_Star

We have names picked out too, I am keeping quiet about them for now :)

Tomorrow is my next ultrasound. The tech can't tell me anything but it will be nice to see my babies. I will find out on Friday more about Twin A's abdominal surgery and Twin B's low fluid.


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies I hope those scans go really well tomorrow, even if you can't find out anything Dark_star. I am hoping for the best on Friday for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

Good luck with your scans tomorrow ladies!!

Iv had no phone call from the hospital so no GD for meeeeee!!!!!! :wohoo: for now anyway! Next test is in about 3/4weeks x


----------



## Aliop

Lots to catch up on!

Good luck for all the scans coming up, fingers crossed for reassuring news :hugs:

Looking forward to start of third trimester, feel like I can go totally nuts then and organise every little thing second trimester feels a little bit limbo land lol 

Love the names people have chosen! I am thinking we will go for Thomas (Tommy/Tom) but cannot settle on a middle name. I like middle names that are a bit fun/bohemian/cute so I am having trouble finding one that we love. 

Apart from that seeing the chiro has been amazing for my body, I don't feel pregnant at all except for the bump that bumps into things and stops me squeezing out of he car door in tight parking spaces LOL also having regular massages each fortnight and they are awesome too. Hating on the scales though :blush: they just keep going up and up!! I have been doing a 5km treadmill walk each day (winter over here so outside is cold and wet) which I think is helping my 'chub spots' but overall the number just keeps on going up :dohh:


----------



## craquinette

Hi all! 
Haven't been writing for quite a while... Just like Aliop, second Tri feels like limbo land with really not much happening! Bit boring really!
I'm now 24 weeks, and someone FINALLY asked me for the very first time last week if I was pregnant! Yay! I'm starting to show (and not just look like I've been eating like a pig!)
I have my monthly check up tomorrow, will get to listen to Baby's heart, so that's pretty cool.
We decided to use cloth diapers and bought a big stack yesterday! They're so cute, I can't wait to use them (never thought I'd say that about nappies haha).
Other than that, not much to report... 
Hope all the scans this week will go well. Fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## Twag

Hope everyone's scans go well and all is okay with babies :hugs:

Scan day for me tomorrow and I cannot wait to see baby again and know if we are having a boy or girl so we can decide on names etc - no idea's at all for boys it was hard enough coming up with DS's :wacko:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Stuck in hospital
Fainted earlier and they are concerned about a blood clot being in my head. MRI tomorrow. 

Scared shitless


----------



## Twag

Oh no how awful :hugs: I hope it is nothing too serious


----------



## 3boys

I'm stuck in hospital too with suspected kidney stones since yesterday. So so bored. Also they have changed my due date until 21 September as they are insisting we go by lmp.


----------



## tallybee

CrazyMumma said:


> Stuck in hospital
> Fainted earlier and they are concerned about a blood clot being in my head. MRI tomorrow.
> 
> Scared shitless

:hugs: that sounds terrifying hun sending you hugs xx



3boys said:


> I'm stuck in hospital too with suspected kidney stones since yesterday. So so bored. Also they have changed my due date until 21 September as they are insisting we go by lmp.

:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

CrazyMumma said:


> Stuck in hospital
> Fainted earlier and they are concerned about a blood clot being in my head. MRI tomorrow.
> 
> Scared shitless




3boys said:


> I'm stuck in hospital too with suspected kidney stones since yesterday. So so bored. Also they have changed my due date until 21 September as they are insisting we go by lmp.

Sending lots of hugs to both of you. Let us know how y'all get on! :hugs::hugs::hugs:



My scan is in a couple of hours. I'm not too nervous, but I won't feel totally better until it's over and everything is okay.

I did get the news that I passed my 1hr GTT, though! My result was 130 with a cutoff of 140.


----------



## 3boys

Hope you get great news gp x


----------



## tallybee

I hope everything's good Ginger x


----------



## bathbabe

Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope the scans went well.

:hugs:crazymumma:hugs: :hugs:3boys:hugs:


----------



## Mississippi03

CrazyMumma said:


> Stuck in hospital
> Fainted earlier and they are concerned about a blood clot being in my head. MRI tomorrow.
> 
> Scared shitless

Yikes, i hope this isnt the case! Hopefully better news from the mri tomorrow! 



3boys said:


> I'm stuck in hospital too with suspected kidney stones since yesterday. So so bored. Also they have changed my due date until 21 September as they are insisting we go by lmp.

Whats going on around here! 
What symptoms have you had that make them think this? Just wondering because its something thats continually come up when i search back pain in the area i have it..


----------



## 3boys

Mississippi03 said:


> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> Stuck in hospital
> Fainted earlier and they are concerned about a blood clot being in my head. MRI tomorrow.
> 
> Scared shitless
> 
> Yikes, i hope this isnt the case! Hopefully better news from the mri tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> I'm stuck in hospital too with suspected kidney stones since yesterday. So so bored. Also they have changed my due date until 21 September as they are insisting we go by lmp.Click to expand...
> 
> Whats going on around here!
> What symptoms have you had that make them think this? Just wondering because its something thats continually come up when i search back pain in the area i have it..Click to expand...

Back pain and severe pain down left hand side enough for Doc to call an ambulance and morphine to be administered. Blood in urine and some blood test came back with high levels. Not in that severe pain now thank God.


----------



## Mississippi03

3boys said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> Stuck in hospital
> Fainted earlier and they are concerned about a blood clot being in my head. MRI tomorrow.
> 
> Scared shitless
> 
> Yikes, i hope this isnt the case! Hopefully better news from the mri tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> I'm stuck in hospital too with suspected kidney stones since yesterday. So so bored. Also they have changed my due date until 21 September as they are insisting we go by lmp.Click to expand...
> 
> Whats going on around here!
> What symptoms have you had that make them think this? Just wondering because its something thats continually come up when i search back pain in the area i have it..Click to expand...
> 
> Back pain and severe pain down left hand side enough for Doc to call an ambulance and morphine to be administered. Blood in urine and some blood test came back with high levels. Not in that severe pain now thank God.Click to expand...

What do they do to treat it? 
I have the terrible back pain on left and all down left side.. None of my supports have considered that but its always coming up when i research


----------



## 3boys

When Doc does his rounds tomorrow they will probably start antibiotics if he feels an infection is confirmed. If you think you have one you need to be seen as it can cause preterm labour.


----------



## 3boys

I forgot to mention constant feeling of needing to pee that won't go away.


----------



## Aliop

Charmed and 3boys, hoping all turns out well for you both :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Sending :hugs: to all of you ladies. Some scary situations you all are dealing with. Hopefully it all comes back with good news for everyone.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope everybody's okay and feeling better!

Luci has been breech the entire pregnancy. This morning, I sat on my balance ball, put some Rise Against on, and put the headphones low on my belly... and she was head down at the scan! :happydance:

She must have good taste in music, turning to hear it better! :haha:



I didn't see a doctor, just the ultrasound tech. She wasn't able to tell me much, other than that Luci is small, her heart sounds great, and there is no problem with the placenta or her supply through the umbilical cord. My doc should call tomorrow, but my mom says we would have heard something by now if there was really something wrong.


----------



## 3boys

That's great news gp


----------



## CrazyMumma

*Update*

No sign of clot on the MRI thank god so they think its vertigo and my inner ear isnt balanced causing the dizziness. Finally got some pain releif for when my pelvis is really bad and am now curled up in bed at home. Bedrest for a few days and have to be very careful if i stand up. Still feel like poop but am so glad to be home!


----------



## bathbabe

Glad you both had good news x


----------



## tallybee

Glad you had good news Ginger and CrazyMumma

:hugs: to everyone feeling crap x


----------



## 3boys

Just had my first scan. Can you believe that? Anyway my official dd is 21 September which makes me 26+2 and he weighs 900g. I think once my scan report comes back I can leave with antibiotics.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry girls I haven't posted for a long time.

So sorry to hear that some of you are struggling. Big hugs for those who need one :) 

Ginger, 2 of my close friends had little girls who measured small in pregnancy. Both little girls were born good sizes :)


----------



## Mississippi03

Happy to hear good news!!


----------



## Charmed86

OMG, if I have to deal with another contractor I am going to *SCREAM*. I can't seem to get hold of ANYONE to come and do the nursery for us. It needs more than just a bit of paint, otherwise I'd have done it myself. People just aren't returning calls, not turning up for appointments, not sorting out quotes. It's all just too much & I can't chase another person. Why do they make it so difficult?! ARGHHH


----------



## Twag

We had our scan today and we are team:pink: All perfect in there phew


----------



## GingerPanda

Twag said:


> We had our scan today and we are team:pink: All perfect in there phew

Awww, Twag! A little sister for Eliott! You must be so excited!


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations Twag x


----------



## Mississippi03

So im a bit panicky today. 
I go to chiro often and they suggested i try laser therapy for pain. I questioned if it was safe during pregnancy and they said yes as long as its not directly over the uterus. I even looked it up on the laser companies website and thats what it says there too 'not directly over' 
Well its for middle to upper back pain.. so i was like ya ok lets try it. 
Well i went home and emailed the laser company and they said not to use it on pregnant women period. Which isn't what their website says. 
So noow im like wtf? I decided to do this based on the info i had and now im worried i screwed up


----------



## startd

GingerPanda said:


> I hope everybody's okay and feeling better!
> 
> Luci has been breech the entire pregnancy. This morning, I sat on my balance ball, put some Rise Against on, and put the headphones low on my belly... and she was head down at the scan! :happydance:
> 
> She must have good taste in music, turning to hear it better! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see a doctor, just the ultrasound tech. She wasn't able to tell me much, other than that Luci is small, her heart sounds great, and there is no problem with the placenta or her supply through the umbilical cord. My doc should call tomorrow, but my mom says we would have heard something by now if there was really something wrong.

That's so exciting. I'm glad Luci is doing well, and she's getting into a good position.



CrazyMumma said:


> *Update*
> 
> No sign of clot on the MRI thank god so they think its vertigo and my inner ear isnt balanced causing the dizziness. Finally got some pain releif for when my pelvis is really bad and am now curled up in bed at home. Bedrest for a few days and have to be very careful if i stand up. Still feel like poop but am so glad to be home!

I'm so glad you're ok, and have some pain relief. Hope you feel better over the next few days.



3boys said:


> Just had my first scan. Can you believe that? Anyway my official dd is 21 September which makes me 26+2 and he weighs 900g. I think once my scan report comes back I can leave with antibiotics.

Wow - you're moving along quickly! Glad you had a scan, and that you can head home soon



Charmed86 said:
 

> OMG, if I have to deal with another contractor I am going to *SCREAM*. I can't seem to get hold of ANYONE to come and do the nursery for us. It needs more than just a bit of paint, otherwise I'd have done it myself. People just aren't returning calls, not turning up for appointments, not sorting out quotes. It's all just too much & I can't chase another person. Why do they make it so difficult?! ARGHHH

Totally understand. We've just built a house and dealing with contractors can be a long, slow, frustrating process. Obviously many of them are great at what they do, and rubbish at running a business! Good luck!



Twag said:


> We had our scan today and we are team:pink: All perfect in there phew

Congratulations! That's wonderful news. I'm glad she's growing and developing well, and love that you can start shopping for her.



Mississippi03 said:


> So im a bit panicky today.
> I go to chiro often and they suggested i try laser therapy for pain. I questioned if it was safe during pregnancy and they said yes as long as its not directly over the uterus. I even looked it up on the laser companies website and thats what it says there too 'not directly over'
> Well its for middle to upper back pain.. so i was like ya ok lets try it.
> Well i went home and emailed the laser company and they said not to use it on pregnant women period. Which isn't what their website says.
> So noow im like wtf? I decided to do this based on the info i had and now im worried i screwed up

They're probably just covering themselves. I doubt it will cause any issues, and you don't need to have it done again. I hope it made your back feel more comfortable

AFM, I have another OB appointment today, and I'm looking forward to hearing how things are going. I'm starting to calm down my work a little, which is helping hugely. I feel like all the baby wants me to do at the moment is eat and sleep!


----------



## Nanaki

Hi sorry for not to posting much now. :-( 

I am doing good so is my baby and she keeps kicking and moving. Other night I felt one area of bump on my right and I feel it and realised it was the baby pushed on the bump! 

The eldest son always wanted to talk to his baby sister and feel her. My youngest keeps asking is baby sister coming out yet??? Lol!!! 

My bump is not looking big the way I look at it and my husband said it is. I told him that I got a gut feeling that I will be sending for a growth scan for this one because I had with my eldest and youngest and I was sent for growth scans to make sure everything is ok because of the bump size wasn't right both times but with my 1st, I was so huge!!! With my 2nd I was small lol! 

Oh well!!!

Oh yeah! V-Day today!!! 

 xxx


----------



## Twag

Congrats on V Day


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Twag said:


> We had our scan today and we are team:pink: All perfect in there phew

Congrats on a girl twag!

Nanaki - Happy V-day!


----------



## tallybee

3boys said:


> Just had my first scan. Can you believe that? Anyway my official dd is 21 September which makes me 26+2 and he weighs 900g. I think once my scan report comes back I can leave with antibiotics.

Aw congrats! xx



Mrs Mel said:



> Sorry girls I haven't posted for a long time.
> 
> So sorry to hear that some of you are struggling. Big hugs for those who need one :)
> 
> Ginger, 2 of my close friends had little girls who measured small in pregnancy. Both little girls were born good sizes :)

:wave: nice to see you!



Charmed86 said:


> OMG, if I have to deal with another contractor I am going to *SCREAM*. I can't seem to get hold of ANYONE to come and do the nursery for us. It needs more than just a bit of paint, otherwise I'd have done it myself. People just aren't returning calls, not turning up for appointments, not sorting out quotes. It's all just too much & I can't chase another person. Why do they make it so difficult?! ARGHHH

Argh how frustrating! We have had something similar where we were made to feel like an inconvenience it's like erm hello we're offering to PAY you to do work lol! Do you want the job or not :rofl:



Twag said:


> We had our scan today and we are team:pink: All perfect in there phew

Aw congrats on team pink xx



Mississippi03 said:


> So im a bit panicky today.
> I go to chiro often and they suggested i try laser therapy for pain. I questioned if it was safe during pregnancy and they said yes as long as its not directly over the uterus. I even looked it up on the laser companies website and thats what it says there too 'not directly over'
> Well its for middle to upper back pain.. so i was like ya ok lets try it.
> Well i went home and emailed the laser company and they said not to use it on pregnant women period. Which isn't what their website says.
> So noow im like wtf? I decided to do this based on the info i had and now im worried i screwed up

I'm sure it won't cause any problems hun, startd is right it's probably just to cover their arse :flow:



Nanaki said:


> Hi sorry for not to posting much now. :-(
> 
> I am doing good so is my baby and she keeps kicking and moving. Other night I felt one area of bump on my right and I feel it and realised it was the baby pushed on the bump!
> 
> The eldest son always wanted to talk to his baby sister and feel her. My youngest keeps asking is baby sister coming out yet??? Lol!!!
> 
> My bump is not looking big the way I look at it and my husband said it is. I told him that I got a gut feeling that I will be sending for a growth scan for this one because I had with my eldest and youngest and I was sent for growth scans to make sure everything is ok because of the bump size wasn't right both times but with my 1st, I was so huge!!! With my 2nd I was small lol!
> 
> Oh well!!!
> 
> Oh yeah! V-Day today!!!
> 
> xxx

Happy v day!!!


----------



## startd

Happy v day Nanaki


----------



## Mississippi03

What do you guys take for pain relief? 
Lol anything other then tylenol? It sucks Im even trying 2 500s at a time and it doesnt even touch this back pain :(


----------



## Hit Girl

Congratulations Nanki :hugs: and congratulations Twag on your girly bump. :hugs:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Mississippi03 said:


> What do you guys take for pain relief?
> Lol anything other then tylenol? It sucks Im even trying 2 500s at a time and it doesnt even touch this back pain :(

Im now on tramadol as required. Paracetamol does nothing. Im not meant to take tramadol reguarly but when i get desperate at least i have something now


----------



## Dreamer320

Went for my 24 week growth scan. Looks like I will have one every 4 weeks. Once I reach 36 weeks I will do biphysicial profiles every two weeks. 

Baby girl is measuring good ! 1lb 8 oz . She looks healthy! Heart and kidneys are great! She is breech , almost in a sitting position, so different from her transverse position last scan. 

it looks like the single umbilical artery is an isolated issue, thank goodness. 

So they will just monitor her growth closely at the perinatal specialist until She gets here ! 

Overall I am happy how things went and feel more confident!! 

Yesterday was v-day so even more comforting!!

Hope all you lovely girls are feeling well! :flower:


----------



## Hit Girl

That's awesome news, Dreamer!


----------



## Mississippi03

Sometimes i swear my husband is the most self absorbed person in the world!
Hes trying to fix this ancient boat motor.. And decided it was appropriate to do this in the house. Spilt gas all over the hardwood floor while carrying it to the basement.. Likely our basement carpet too! Our house reeks of gas fumes (super dangerous for anyone let alone me and baby) then he yells at me because its my fault he doesnt have a garage?
Now he has it in the basement, his workshop is right under our bedroom and thats all thats venting into here. What does he do? Tells me to shut off the air and open the window. Not even considering the fact that his 80 yr old grandma is own for the weekend and has to sleep down there for the next three days!!!!! 
Why are men sooooo freaking stupid????


----------



## Dreamer320

Mississippi03 said:


> Sometimes i swear my husband is the most self absorbed person in the world!
> Hes trying to fix this ancient boat motor.. And decided it was appropriate to do this in the house. Spilt gas all over the hardwood floor while carrying it to the basement.. Likely our basement carpet too! Our house reeks of gas fumes (super dangerous for anyone let alone me and baby) then he yells at me because its my fault he doesnt have a garage?
> Now he has it in the basement, his workshop is right under our bedroom and thats all thats venting into here. What does he do? Tells me to shut off the air and open the window. Not even considering the fact that his 80 yr old grandma is own for the weekend and has to sleep down there for the next three days!!!!!
> Why are men sooooo freaking stupid????

Oh man oh man!!!! Just sending u hugs!!!! I can only imagine the frustration !!!! Ah! Please make sure to get fresh air somehow!!! Definitly not safe to breath in. Ugh!!


----------



## bathbabe

Great news dreamer :flower: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Yay V-Day for me!


----------



## Dark_Star

Still unsure about Baby A's condition, although the OB visit did reassure me somewhat. He still has an echogenic spot on his bowel that may be an obstruction or rupture, but the doctor says it may also turn out to be nothing significant. His weight is excellent, he is in the 90th percentile at 823g (1lb 13 oz) at my ultrasound dated 24 weeks and he shows no other sign of anomaly. So for now I will be getting ultrasounds every 3 weeks and monitoring any change.

Baby B is also healthy at the 75th percentile weighing 750g and has no anomalies.

I do most likely have Gestational Diabetes as my sugars measured very high and I am going to get that re-tested on Tuesday. I had a normal BMI prepregnancy but GD is very common with twins. Blood pressure is also quite high. My cervix is somehow coping with twins impossibly well, it is still 4.7cm.

Oh and I am now measuring 36 weeks in fundal height- 11 weeks ahead. I am now the size of a full term pregnancy :(


----------



## tallybee

Brilliant news dreamer xxx

Mississipi sorry he's being such a doofus! 

Wow dark star!!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Dark Star that's great news. The fact that Baby A's in the 90th percentile must be a good sign for sure!

I had the glucose test today. So disgusting! I hope it's a negative. :s


----------



## startd

Congratulations Dreamer and Tink - Happy V Day!

Mississippi - it is true. Men really can be exceptionally stupid. 

DarkStar - great news. I'm glad both babies are doing well, and your body is holding up as well as possible


----------



## Mississippi03

Glad to hear darkstar! 

Im glad this threads picked up a bit.. I swear everyone who followed my own journal has gone mia for different reasons, so i havent been writing there as much because theres no one to read lol


----------



## apreslaube

I had no idea what V day was so I looked it up. Looks like in the U.S. it is technically 28 weeks so I still have a few weeks to go. Neat though, looking at the statistics of baby survival if born early. Pretty amazing, in only a few weeks it'll be at 90%. 

I made all my OB appointments Tuesday, as the office books very far in advance. Kind of neat to have that all nice and scheduled. I got my dates for the GD test. Not looking forward to that. Have to get my RH negative shot around that time too since I'm O-. Not looking forward to that either!!

So I work with adults with developmental disabilities at a sort of nursing home. I am a case manager, but there is still some hands-on stuff. Unfortunately, while pushing people in wheelchairs, I began experiencing more achiness in my abdomen and some sharp pains. I talked to the doctor and we decided that I shouldn't do it anymore for the rest of the pregnancy. Thankfully, my work is extremely accommodating. 

I have been having awful lower back pain. Today I was lying on the couch and I couldn't move from the pain. I had to pee, so my husband had to help me up slowly and I carefully walked to the bathroom. No fun. Anyone else experiencing this? I talked to the doctor about pain in general and she didn't seem concerned. Edison is still at 148 bpm (doesn't the heart rate start to go down at some point??), my BP is good, and I'm not gaining too much. It just hurts so bad :(


----------



## Mississippi03

apreslaube said:


> I had no idea what V day was so I looked it up. Looks like in the U.S. it is technically 28 weeks so I still have a few weeks to go. Neat though, looking at the statistics of baby survival if born early. Pretty amazing, in only a few weeks it'll be at 90%.
> 
> I made all my OB appointments Tuesday, as the office books very far in advance. Kind of neat to have that all nice and scheduled. I got my dates for the GD test. Not looking forward to that. Have to get my RH negative shot around that time too since I'm O-. Not looking forward to that either!!
> 
> So I work with adults with developmental disabilities at a sort of nursing home. I am a case manager, but there is still some hands-on stuff. Unfortunately, while pushing people in wheelchairs, I began experiencing more achiness in my abdomen and some sharp pains. I talked to the doctor and we decided that I shouldn't do it anymore for the rest of the pregnancy. Thankfully, my work is extremely accommodating.
> 
> I have been having awful lower back pain. Today I was lying on the couch and I couldn't move from the pain. I had to pee, so my husband had to help me up slowly and I carefully walked to the bathroom. No fun. Anyone else experiencing this? I talked to the doctor about pain in general and she didn't seem concerned. Edison is still at 148 bpm (doesn't the heart rate start to go down at some point??), my BP is good, and I'm not gaining too much. It just hurts so bad :(

My back pain is pretty brutal. I have sciatic pain in my left hip/low back/bum... And thats BAD! But its nothing compared to the muscle weakness/ over compensation / pain in the middle of my back on the left side. Im doing massage, chiro, and physio... Nothings working! Plus tylenol is the most useless drug in the world


----------



## CrazyMumma

Is anyone else thinking of having an elective c section?

With the spd i havent been able to walk properly since 11 weeks pregnant. My legs are tiny as the muscles have wasted away over the last 14 weeks of being wheelchair bound and with the months of bugger all sleep I am exhausted constantly.

I was in labor for 46hrs with Miss 5. It was hard. I was physically exhausted and barely coped. I was in good physical condition with her, able to move around and change positions freely.

This time, im physically buggered. I cannot stand for more than 2 min, walk more than 5-6 steps without my hips giving out. Am a huge falls risk. I just dont know if ill be able to cope with labor?


----------



## Aliop

CrazyMumma said:


> Is anyone else thinking of having an elective c section?
> 
> With the spd i havent been able to walk properly since 11 weeks pregnant. My legs are tiny as the muscles have wasted away over the last 14 weeks of being wheelchair bound and with the months of bugger all sleep I am exhausted constantly.
> 
> I was in labor for 46hrs with Miss 5. It was hard. I was physically exhausted and barely coped. I was in good physical condition with her, able to move around and change positions freely.
> 
> This time, im physically buggered. I cannot stand for more than 2 min, walk more than 5-6 steps without my hips giving out. Am a huge falls risk. I just dont know if ill be able to cope with labor?

My friend ended up in a similar place to you with SPD and was induced at 37 weeks because of being wheelchair bound/massive pain etc which resulted in a section for her due to failure to progress (but over here quite often they don't allow a lot of time to progress and she was bed bound and had pain relief) Her experience with the section was pretty positive. I can ask more details if you'd like.


----------



## Aliop

Mississippi03 said:


> My back pain is pretty brutal. I have sciatic pain in my left hip/low back/bum... And thats BAD! But its nothing compared to the muscle weakness/ over compensation / pain in the middle of my back on the left side. Im doing massage, chiro, and physio... Nothings working! Plus tylenol is the most useless drug in the world

I've had great success with massage to release all my over compensated areas (mine was more shoulder/neck/between my shoulder blades) from my sciatica followed up with a chiro visit the day after (I've done this twice) and *touch wood* I've had no issues since :happydance: the only thing I do is sit on a heat pack for around 20 mins before exercising which the chiro recommended but I really don't feel like I need to anymore.


----------



## tallybee

CrazyMumma said:


> Is anyone else thinking of having an elective c section?
> 
> With the spd i havent been able to walk properly since 11 weeks pregnant. My legs are tiny as the muscles have wasted away over the last 14 weeks of being wheelchair bound and with the months of bugger all sleep I am exhausted constantly.
> 
> I was in labor for 46hrs with Miss 5. It was hard. I was physically exhausted and barely coped. I was in good physical condition with her, able to move around and change positions freely.
> 
> This time, im physically buggered. I cannot stand for more than 2 min, walk more than 5-6 steps without my hips giving out. Am a huge falls risk. I just dont know if ill be able to cope with labor?

Ive no experience hun but I think it sounds like something worth discussing xxx


----------



## CrazyMumma

Aliop said:


> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else thinking of having an elective c section?
> 
> With the spd i havent been able to walk properly since 11 weeks pregnant. My legs are tiny as the muscles have wasted away over the last 14 weeks of being wheelchair bound and with the months of bugger all sleep I am exhausted constantly.
> 
> I was in labor for 46hrs with Miss 5. It was hard. I was physically exhausted and barely coped. I was in good physical condition with her, able to move around and change positions freely.
> 
> This time, im physically buggered. I cannot stand for more than 2 min, walk more than 5-6 steps without my hips giving out. Am a huge falls risk. I just dont know if ill be able to cope with labor?
> 
> My friend ended up in a similar place to you with SPD and was induced at 37 weeks because of being wheelchair bound/massive pain etc which resulted in a section for her due to failure to progress (but over here quite often they don't allow a lot of time to progress and she was bed bound and had pain relief) Her experience with the section was pretty positive. I can ask more details if you'd like.Click to expand...

Yes please! Am seeing my midwife this week so would like to be prepared. Im just scared if i try natural ill end up eith an emergebxyemergency c section anyway and have a harder recovery


----------



## DoubleTFun

Dark_Star said:


> Still unsure about Baby A's condition, although the OB visit did reassure me somewhat. He still has an echogenic spot on his bowel that may be an obstruction or rupture, but the doctor says it may also turn out to be nothing significant. His weight is excellent, he is in the 90th percentile at 823g (1lb 13 oz) at my ultrasound dated 24 weeks and he shows no other sign of anomaly. So for now I will be getting ultrasounds every 3 weeks and monitoring any change.
> 
> Baby B is also healthy at the 75th percentile weighing 750g and has no anomalies.
> 
> I do most likely have Gestational Diabetes as my sugars measured very high and I am going to get that re-tested on Tuesday. I had a normal BMI prepregnancy but GD is very common with twins. Blood pressure is also quite high. My cervix is somehow coping with twins impossibly well, it is still 4.7cm.
> 
> Oh and I am now measuring 36 weeks in fundal height- 11 weeks ahead. I am now the size of a full term pregnancy :(


Looks like your babies are growing good. 
I just found out I have Gestational Diabetes, waiting for an appointment with a specialist. 
My cervix was really good at 4.2 last ultrasound which I am thankful for. 
I had a fundal height of 23 weeks at my 22 week visit, which was surprising since I look as big as most full term pregnancies. 

I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks everyone :)

Regarding the C-section thing, I am strongly considering booking one myself. Most twin births end up being at least 50% C-section and I really don't want to be recovering from both a vaginal birth and a C-section at the same time. My doctor says that if twin A is head down then I can attempt one, but it may not be the safest thing for the babies. I have a friend who has completed doula training so I will be talking about it more with her later in the pregnancy. The babies have both been transverse the whole pregnancy so I am not sure if they will change position near the end. 

DoubleTfun fundal height only measures the front of the uterus, so it is quite possible you look bigger than 23 weeks if you are carrying "rounder" than I am. My belly is sort of pointy like the tip of an egg so the measurement is high on me.


----------



## Dark_Star

We are announcing the sex of the babies tomorrow for Father's Day. We've combined my knitting skills with my partner's skill at photography.
 



Attached Files:







11639349_10152981841505678_1685797437_o.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## GingerPanda

Cute!


----------



## bathbabe

Aww x


----------



## startd

Apreslaube - I think we're a bit the same in Australia. Some babies survive from about 24 weeks, but they generally count about 28-29 weeks as the real v day. Amazing to think that despite being only a little more than half 'cooked' they can survive outside. 

I hope your back pain settles. Maybe chat to a physio - they can probably help. I get some back and hip pain, and my physio does a great job of settling it down. I have my GD test in 3 weeks, and I'll be getting the RH- injection too.

Mississippi - 

CrazyMumma - yes. My family history for birth is not good (lots of emergency c sections, babies getting stuck, haemmorhages, etc) so I'll be making a decision closer to the time. If it looks like I can give birth naturally with minimal risk then I'd like to give that a go, but if it looks like there will be a risk of needing too much intervention then I'll have an elective. A lot will depend on my size etc as I get closer too. I can't imagine doing labour in your position! I want to make sure I'm in a position to be able to be a mum once the baby is born and focus on feeding etc.

DarkStar - that looks gorgeous - I hope the announcement goes well!

DoubleTFun - glad your pregnancy is going well


----------



## bathbabe

Ugh.... heartburn.... let me sleeeeeeeep :cry: x


----------



## Hope87

Hi everyone! TFM question... how often do babies turn over? I think my baby turned around the other day, because the kicks have gone from being outward (I could feel and see them on my stomach) to inward (inside and not seen from the outside). Common, right? I'd really like my little guy to turn back over. How often should they flip/turn around?


----------



## Hit Girl

apreslaube - YES!! I'm so glad you said this because I've always counted V-Day at 27/28 weeks when the little one has a very decent chance of surviving. When I was pregnant with DS1 back in 2012, everyone here on BnB said their V-Day congratulations when they hit 27 weeks. Now 3 years later V-Day is at 24 weeks? Whaaat? :haha:

CrazyMumma - My c-sec is already booked and I couldn't be happier!

DoubleTFun - Very sorry to hear this. :( How will it be managed?

startd - Had no idea you were in Aus too!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I think v-day is sooner than it used to be because technology has improved. 

Also it very much depends on your doctor and hospital. There are facilities here within 39 miles of each other that differ by 2-4 weeks. In my hospital they consider it 24-25 weeks.


----------



## Dark_Star

To my understanding V day is significant because that is the mark at which doctors will attempt to medically intervene and sustain a baby's life, prior to that they will just allow mother to hold baby until it passes on as the chances of it surviving are so very low. Most 24 weekers do pass on or have significant handicaps even with all the medical assistance we can give. 28 weeks plus there is a much better chance of having a healthy baby with a normal life.

Although a girl in my town who is in a pregnancy group with me did have a 23 week baby last month that has now survived for a month and doubled it's weight so maybe when they get close to the mark they might evaluate the development of the baby on a case by case basis.


----------



## apreslaube

Hope - Edison pretty much only kicks inward. I am hoping he will eventually start kicking out, cause I swear I can feel him kicking organs. It doesn't feel good lol.


----------



## Mississippi03

Hit Girl said:


> apreslaube - YES!! I'm so glad you said this because I've always counted V-Day at 27/28 weeks when the little one has a very decent chance of surviving. When I was pregnant with DS1 back in 2012, everyone here on BnB said their V-Day congratulations when they hit 27 weeks. Now 3 years later V-Day is at 24 weeks? Whaaat!

I wondered the same thing because at 28 weeks survival goes up to about 90% 



Dark_Star said:


> To my understanding V day is significant because that is the mark at which doctors will attempt to medically intervene and sustain a baby's life, prior to that they will just allow mother to hold baby until it passes on as the chances of it surviving are so very low. Most 24 weekers do pass on or have significant handicaps even with all the medical assistance we can give. 28 weeks plus there is a much better chance of having a healthy baby with a normal life.
> 
> Although a girl in my town who is in a pregnancy group with me did have a 23 week baby last month that has now survived for a month and doubled it's weight so maybe when they get close to the mark they might evaluate the development of the baby on a case by case basis.

But after much research i realized why.. Because drs wont intervene like darstr has said here until you have reached 24 weeks because babies previous to this have too significant handicaps that drs dont see the benefits outweighing the risks


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well today my Sciatica is starting up. I worked this morning and had to do a lot of bending to pick things up. Yesterday I dealt with my first set of Braxton Hicks for 3 1/2 hours..they were not fun! I'm hoping tomorrow will be better since it is my day off. On Thursday I'll be going to have a pedicure with my future sister in law which should be relaxing! I should hear back from the specialist about my GD tomorrow and hopefully have an appointment this week. For now I need to reduce my starches which is really rough since I am a big bread eater. Hopefully I'll be able to keep it under control without medication or insulin.


----------



## tallybee

DoubleTFun said:


> Dark_Star said:
> 
> 
> Still unsure about Baby A's condition, although the OB visit did reassure me somewhat. He still has an echogenic spot on his bowel that may be an obstruction or rupture, but the doctor says it may also turn out to be nothing significant. His weight is excellent, he is in the 90th percentile at 823g (1lb 13 oz) at my ultrasound dated 24 weeks and he shows no other sign of anomaly. So for now I will be getting ultrasounds every 3 weeks and monitoring any change.
> 
> Baby B is also healthy at the 75th percentile weighing 750g and has no anomalies.
> 
> I do most likely have Gestational Diabetes as my sugars measured very high and I am going to get that re-tested on Tuesday. I had a normal BMI prepregnancy but GD is very common with twins. Blood pressure is also quite high. My cervix is somehow coping with twins impossibly well, it is still 4.7cm.
> 
> Oh and I am now measuring 36 weeks in fundal height- 11 weeks ahead. I am now the size of a full term pregnancy :(
> 
> 
> Looks like your babies are growing good.
> I just found out I have Gestational Diabetes, waiting for an appointment with a specialist.
> My cervix was really good at 4.2 last ultrasound which I am thankful for.
> I had a fundal height of 23 weeks at my 22 week visit, which was surprising since I look as big as most full term pregnancies.
> 
> I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.Click to expand...

:hugs: I am glad to know that the GD has been identified and you can have it managed (although not glad that you are having to deal with it but you know what I mean :flow:)

I'm massive too - I've not had fundal height measured but I am getting comments about the huge bump while the rest of me looks the same lol. I feel as big now as I was at 30+ weeks with my last one, and full term with my first! I looked at some old photos and I'm not just imagining it lol. I was lucky and didn't get any stretch marks with my first, and only a couple of very small ones with my second. At this rate my belly will turn into a road map lol.



Dark_Star said:


> Thanks everyone :)
> 
> Regarding the C-section thing, I am strongly considering booking one myself. Most twin births end up being at least 50% C-section and I really don't want to be recovering from both a vaginal birth and a C-section at the same time. My doctor says that if twin A is head down then I can attempt one, but it may not be the safest thing for the babies. I have a friend who has completed doula training so I will be talking about it more with her later in the pregnancy. The babies have both been transverse the whole pregnancy so I am not sure if they will change position near the end.
> 
> DoubleTfun fundal height only measures the front of the uterus, so it is quite possible you look bigger than 23 weeks if you are carrying "rounder" than I am. My belly is sort of pointy like the tip of an egg so the measurement is high on me.

Ah hun that must be hard having to weigh all those factors :hugs: 



Dark_Star said:


> We are announcing the sex of the babies tomorrow for Father's Day. We've combined my knitting skills with my partner's skill at photography.

aw that's lovely :cloud9:



Hope87 said:


> Hi everyone! TFM question... how often do babies turn over? I think my baby turned around the other day, because the kicks have gone from being outward (I could feel and see them on my stomach) to inward (inside and not seen from the outside). Common, right? I'd really like my little guy to turn back over. How often should they flip/turn around?

I don't know I reckon it's individual! A lot of our kicks seem internal due to my anterior placenta, I can feel LO so strongly, it feels like she's got a crew doing church bellringing with my insides :rofl: but when OH or the kids feel my belly there is nothing much to feel!



Hit Girl said:


> apreslaube - YES!! I'm so glad you said this because I've always counted V-Day at 27/28 weeks when the little one has a very decent chance of surviving. When I was pregnant with DS1 back in 2012, everyone here on BnB said their V-Day congratulations when they hit 27 weeks. Now 3 years later V-Day is at 24 weeks? Whaaat? :haha:
> 
> CrazyMumma - My c-sec is already booked and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> DoubleTFun - Very sorry to hear this. :( How will it be managed?
> 
> startd - Had no idea you were in Aus too!

Yeah I think the v day thing is kind of confusing - it will depend on policies of intervention etc. This site https://www.spensershope.org/chances_for_survival.htm is interesting explaining about it. 



DoubleTFun said:


> Well today my Sciatica is starting up. I worked this morning and had to do a lot of bending to pick things up. Yesterday I dealt with my first set of Braxton Hicks for 3 1/2 hours..they were not fun! I'm hoping tomorrow will be better since it is my day off. On Thursday I'll be going to have a pedicure with my future sister in law which should be relaxing! I should hear back from the specialist about my GD tomorrow and hopefully have an appointment this week. For now I need to reduce my starches which is really rough since I am a big bread eater. Hopefully I'll be able to keep it under control without medication or insulin.

:hugs: BH can be really distracting! I get them loads this time, loads more than with my others. I hope you have a nice day off. I would struggle with carb cutting too, I love fresh bread, pasta and potatoes lol I'd be rubbish! :hugs:

I am feeling absolutely massive already, although folk are saying the rest of me looks the same size as normal, but I have a huge bump that is already awkward when trying to do certain things, and the SPD is rough. I keep having to remind myself that it's really temporary in the grand scheme.

xxx


----------



## Dreamer320

Is there a website that helps determine what percentile the baby's weight is? Or is that purely info from the doctor?

Just curious because the specialist hasnt mentioned it to me ? I'll make sure I ask next time.


----------



## Dark_Star

Dreamer320 said:


> Is there a website that helps determine what percentile the baby's weight is? Or is that purely info from the doctor?
> 
> Just curious because the specialist hasnt mentioned it to me ? I'll make sure I ask next time.

In my case it was on the paper ultrasound report that my doctor reviewed with me.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

I've been using this site.


----------



## Dreamer320

Oh ok! Thank you :)


----------



## BrownEyeGirl

Can I join please :) 

My Due date is 12th October & I'm Team Pink! x


----------



## GingerPanda

BrownEyeGirl said:


> Can I join please :)
> 
> My Due date is 12th October & I'm Team Pink! x

Welcome! I've added you!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I'm feeling really stressed out. My DH and I are second guessing our son's name. I'm out of ideas. 

We picked Samuel Landon, but now he doesn't really think Samuel sounds like a strong enough name and I don't know how keen I am on Landon. Idk what to do.


----------



## Twag

:hi: welcome


----------



## bathbabe

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I'm feeling really stressed out. My DH and I are second guessing our son's name. I'm out of ideas.
> 
> We picked Samuel Landon, but now he doesn't really think Samuel sounds like a strong enough name and I don't know how keen I am on Landon. Idk what to do.

Think of a few more that you do like then decide once baby is born :) x


----------



## Dark_Star

nmpjcp2015 said:



> I'm feeling really stressed out. My DH and I are second guessing our son's name. I'm out of ideas.
> 
> We picked Samuel Landon, but now he doesn't really think Samuel sounds like a strong enough name and I don't know how keen I am on Landon. Idk what to do.

I think that's a great name. Little baby Sam :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

I like the name Samuel (sadly couldn't be on our boy list as our friends little boy has that name) :thumbup:

We have chosen our little girls name she is Isabella or Issy for short :cloud9: seems so real now calling her by name and I know it is a long way off but only 16 more weeks in the office :happydance:


----------



## Dark_Star

I had really high sugars on my GDS screening test so I went and did the 2 hour Glucose Tolerance yesterday, I just got my phone call and I don't have gestational diabetes! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

That is great news :happydance:


----------



## apreslaube

Yay dark star!!


----------



## BrownEyeGirl

Thanks for adding me :)

I really like the name Samuel too!

I've picked a name for my girly but hate telling people as I want it to be a surprise when shes born, altho my partner/mum/and daughter keep calling her it! I need to think of a middle name now x


----------



## Dark_Star

I am not telling the names I have picked either... I told some of the names that were in the running and got responses ranging from "I didn't like that character with that name in that TV show" to "Oh, my buddy named his dog that." I'd rather be happy about my perfect names in my head.


----------



## BrownEyeGirl

Thats exactly how I feel Dark Star lol.. x


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't want to tell my mom the name, because I think she'll have a negative reaction. She has been pretty judgy about any decision I've told her about so far. Pretty much told me it was child abuse not to do Santa Claus. Like... "Um, hello. We're atheists. We don't even celebrate Christmas." We'll still give her presents though, they just won't be from some scary dude who broke int her house at night. :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

We found out we're having another little boy!


----------



## onebumpplease

I think I've already said we are really struggling to come up with names that we both like enough!! 

Hope we have some favourites by the time baby arrives and that it all makes sense once he's here...wishful thinking maybe!


----------



## tallybee

BrownEyeGirl said:


> Can I join please :)
> 
> My Due date is 12th October & I'm Team Pink! x

Yay welcome and congrats on :pink:



nmpjcp2015 said:


> I'm feeling really stressed out. My DH and I are second guessing our son's name. I'm out of ideas.
> 
> We picked Samuel Landon, but now he doesn't really think Samuel sounds like a strong enough name and I don't know how keen I am on Landon. Idk what to do.

I like that a lot but yea if you're not sure then why not think of a few alternatives then decide later xx



Twag said:


> I like the name Samuel (sadly couldn't be on our boy list as our friends little boy has that name) :thumbup:
> 
> We have chosen our little girls name she is Isabella or Issy for short :cloud9: seems so real now calling her by name and I know it is a long way off but only 16 more weeks in the office :happydance:

Aw that's lovely xx



Dark_Star said:


> I had really high sugars on my GDS screening test so I went and did the 2 hour Glucose Tolerance yesterday, I just got my phone call and I don't have gestational diabetes! :happydance:

Brill news! :wohoo:



JJsmom said:


> We found out we're having another little boy!

Congrats :blue:



onebumpplease said:


> I think I've already said we are really struggling to come up with names that we both like enough!!
> 
> Hope we have some favourites by the time baby arrives and that it all makes sense once he's here...wishful thinking maybe!

Aw we've not come up with much either. I still like Marla but oh isnt convinced. Lol. He's not come up with anything but says he likes gaelic names. But nospecific names lool x


----------



## Dreamer320

JJsmom said:


> We found out we're having another little boy!


Congrats!!!! 



Dark_Star said:


> I had really high sugars on my GDS screening test so I went and did the 2 hour Glucose Tolerance yesterday, I just got my phone call and I don't have gestational diabetes! :happydance:


Yay Dark_Star!! Great news


----------



## Hit Girl

Dark_Star that is such awesome news!


----------



## 3boys

Dark star fab news x


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks everyone! 

I went to a government prenatal class today... the topic was nutrition and it all seemed to be very basic stuff to me. I was surprised that women in 3rd tri didn't seem to know things like what good sources of iron are, and what foods you need to avoid. Oh well, I got vouchers for 3 free jugs of milk. It was nice to hang out with other pregnant ladies though!


----------



## Tink1o5

Well I had an appointment today and brought up the pain I've been having in my left breast. This time the ob had a feel and said it felt pretty normal to her but she did say she felt some thickening. She said I probably just have fibrocystic breasts. She is sending me for a breast ultrasound, which will be followed up by a mammogram if they feel one is necessary. She said you can't be too sure when it comes to a chance of cancer.

Not going to lie, as someone with anxiety...I'm definitely shitting myself about the thought. My appt for the breast ultrasound isn't until July 2nd...


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm sorry Tink. I had a cancer scare myself last year, it is a terrifying prospect. Hoping for good news for you.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Wish I could hit the fast forward button. I want my life back! So sick of the pain I just want to go out and have fun but am stuck in this damn house


----------



## Mississippi03

CrazyMumma said:


> Wish I could hit the fast forward button. I want my life back! So sick of the pain I just want to go out and have fun but am stuck in this damn house

Lol i feel ya girl.. Ive officially started to get uncomortable lol


----------



## Aliop

CrazyMumma said:


> Wish I could hit the fast forward button. I want my life back! So sick of the pain I just want to go out and have fun but am stuck in this damn house

Massive :hugs:, I cannot imagine how sore and frustrated you must be. Asked my friend about her induction and subsequent c-section and she said she got kicked off with a balloon catheter and then had AROM, contractions kicked off mildly, laboured with an epidural, got to 7cm quite slowly and was decided baby wasn't in a good position (her 5th child so completely normal not to be engaged) and time was ticking so she elected for a section after 14 hours. She did say had she stuck with it she had no doubt she could have had him naturally but she was scared of the pain and hurting more. Recovery wise she said she was 'doped up to the eyeballs' for around 3 days, minimal movement as her hips would pop out after only a few steps so literally up for a shower and that was pretty much it. Went home still in wheelchair on good pain relief but overall she found it to be less painful than just the pregnant SPD maybe because of the good drugs.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Yay DS that's great! 

Congrats on a boy!!

Good idea Tally! That's basically what we've decided to do. For now I just told DH we will stick with what we have a keep other options for when he comes out. 

Oh I understand being tired of pregnancy. I'm tired if peeing all the time and not being able to look cute! :-( I can't image severe pain though. So sorry for you.


----------



## Aliop

Has everyone got their GD tests coming up? I booked mine yesterday for the 6th July, have to go straight to the two hour one though as I'm old lol :dohh: not looking forward to a two hour wait with my six year old home as well on school holidays (he's a great kid though so won't be any trouble) and starving from midnight!


----------



## craquinette

My Glucose test is next week too! Not really looking forward to it either! and same as you Aliop, I'm doing the 2-hour thing... Hopefully it won't be too bad! The midwife told me to make sure I bring a book, or crosswords or knitting or whatever I want to keep me busy as the 2-hr wait is a killer!

We're team yellow, I think we're pretty set on a girl's name but still not sure for boys... I don't really want to tell anyone though, we'll keep it to ourselves until baby's here! I really like the girl name we have, but boy names are just soooo much harder for me! We have a short list, but they're just 'ok', not great.... Hopefully time will help :shrug:

And yep, I'm getting pretty bored of this pregnancy. I really can't complain though as I haven't had any issues so far, and it's been pretty easy, but it's just so boring... I even have a hard time getting excited about it all as I just don't see what's so fantastic about being pregnant... I mean I understand the "it's amazing what our bodies can do, we're creating a life" thing, but it's like my body is on loan and doesn't belong to me anymore... Anyone else feeling like this? Or am I just super weird?


----------



## Charmed86

My GTT is tomorrow & I am dreading it! I have no idea how I am going to down a bottle of Lucozade without hurling. Yikes. I feel for the poor woman taking my blood tomorrow. What happens if I am sick? Will they make me retake the test? Ahh.. 

Tink, I am so sorry you're having to go through that. I can't imagine the anxiety you must be feeling right now. I really hope it's just a cyst and nothing more. :hugs:


----------



## Hope87

I had my Glucose Screening Test on Monday. Just the 1 hour wait test. It wasn't too bad, although the orange drink was really sweet and hurt my teeth. I think it will come back okay. 

Aside from bringing something to do (book, iPad, Twitter etc.), my only recommendation is to avoid any acidic foods before the test, or food that might create some indigestion when mixed with a super sugary drink. You cannot eat or drink _anything_ during the wait period, which makes it even more uncomfortable.


----------



## apreslaube

They gave me a one week window for my GD test which begins on the 2nd. I don't need to make an appointment for it. I am off the 2nd and 3rd so I'll do it one of those days. Not too excited haha. 

Officially at the <100 days mark. Crazy. But still so far away! I'm getting stressed at work - there's still so much to do!!!


----------



## tallybee

Tink1o5 said:


> Well I had an appointment today and brought up the pain I've been having in my left breast. This time the ob had a feel and said it felt pretty normal to her but she did say she felt some thickening. She said I probably just have fibrocystic breasts. She is sending me for a breast ultrasound, which will be followed up by a mammogram if they feel one is necessary. She said you can't be too sure when it comes to a chance of cancer.
> 
> Not going to lie, as someone with anxiety...I'm definitely shitting myself about the thought. My appt for the breast ultrasound isn't until July 2nd...

:hugs: I'm sure your ultrasound will bring reassurance, fx for you xxx



CrazyMumma said:


> Wish I could hit the fast forward button. I want my life back! So sick of the pain I just want to go out and have fun but am stuck in this damn house

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
It must be awful for you hun, I've had enough and I can still hobble and drag myself about to an extent. 



apreslaube said:


> They gave me a one week window for my GD test which begins on the 2nd. I don't need to make an appointment for it. I am off the 2nd and 3rd so I'll do it one of those days. Not too excited haha.
> 
> Officially at the <100 days mark. Crazy. But still so far away! I'm getting stressed at work - there's still so much to do!!!

Congrats on double digits! Not long for me to get there!

I am countig down the days of this pregnancy really it's crap I so wanted to enjoy it but it's far harder than my others so it's just an endurance test lol x


----------



## BrownEyeGirl

I've got to have the diabetes test because my mum has diabetes, I think its the long one, I'm 24 weeks now, did u book yours with hosp? I'm abit confused as my midwife told me to book it for 27 weeks so she can chase the results up when she sees me at 28 weeks, but I can't remember how she told me to book it.. I think I better ring her! xx


----------



## tallybee

BrownEyeGirl said:


> I've got to have the diabetes test because my mum has diabetes, I think its the long one, I'm 24 weeks now, did u book yours with hosp? I'm abit confused as my midwife told me to book it for 27 weeks so she can chase the results up when she sees me at 28 weeks, but I can't remember how she told me to book it.. I think I better ring her! xx

Yeah best ring her then xx I have no clue, I haven't had mention of diabetes testing x


----------



## Dark_Star

For any of you that have to do the 12 hour fast and 2 hour glucose test- I highly recommend bringing yourself a sandwich or snack to eat immediately after.

After fasting for so long then being loaded with sugar I felt a terrible sugar crash and got dizzy, nauseated, and shaky, and I don't even have GD. Having a snack will make you much safer to drive home afterwards.

I too am definitely feeling very pregnant. I'm measuring 36 weeks and it seems I can't even stand for half an hour to do cooking and cleaning without my back screaming in agony. Getting up 5 times a night to go pee doesn't help my mood much either. I did buy a back support of another local twim mom, so I will see if that helps me today. It seems that the two maternity back supports I have tried cut awkwardly into the fat on my thighs, backside, and lower belly. It's an odd feeling wearing one.


----------



## apreslaube

Dark star - the getting up in the middle of the night to pee is such a pain! ! I never woke up to before. It's so annoying lol.


----------



## Mississippi03

craquinette said:


> And yep, I'm getting pretty bored of this pregnancy. I really can't complain though as I haven't had any issues so far, and it's been pretty easy, but it's just so boring... I even have a hard time getting excited about it all as I just don't see what's so fantastic about being pregnant... I mean I understand the "it's amazing what our bodies can do, we're creating a life" thing, but it's like my body is on loan and doesn't belong to me anymore... Anyone else feeling like this? Or am I just super weird?

YES! ME! 

I feel like my body isnt mine at all. I wouldnt do anything to harm babe but im tired of having to question everything i do. My back is in agony.. And anything that people (chiro, physio, massage) want to do they cant because im pregnant.. Tylenol doesnt touch the pain.. I just want some damn advil :( 

And its worse when I complain and dh says 'you asked for this' like yes yes you are right, i want a child therefore i wanted to get pregnant.. But i didnt ask for this severe back pain that nobody can seem to help me with! 

And regardless of being in pain or not.. I get its a miracle, but it doesnt make pregnancy glamorous.


----------



## Hit Girl

Dark_Star said:


> For any of you that have to do the 12 hour fast and 2 hour glucose test- I highly recommend bringing yourself a sandwich or snack to eat immediately after.
> 
> After fasting for so long then being loaded with sugar I felt a terrible sugar crash and got dizzy, nauseated, and shaky, and I don't even have GD. Having a snack will make you much safer to drive home afterwards.

Sorry to hear that D_S. I had exactly the same experience when I went for mine back in 2012 with DS1. It was just awful and it caught me completely by surprise. Just like you I suddenly felt really dizzy, shaky and weak all over and I thought I was going to pass out. I was petrified that a reaction like that meant I had GD. I didn't. 
This time I will definitely be bringing something decent to eat for immediately after that final blood test. I'm not looking forward to it this time at all.


----------



## craquinette

Mississippi03 said:


> YES! ME!
> 
> I feel like my body isnt mine at all. I wouldnt do anything to harm babe but im tired of having to question everything i do. My back is in agony.. And anything that people (chiro, physio, massage) want to do they cant because im pregnant.. Tylenol doesnt touch the pain.. I just want some damn advil :(
> 
> And its worse when I complain and dh says 'you asked for this' like yes yes you are right, i want a child therefore i wanted to get pregnant.. But i didnt ask for this severe back pain that nobody can seem to help me with!
> 
> And regardless of being in pain or not.. I get its a miracle, but it doesnt make pregnancy glamorous.

Thanks Mississippi, it makes me feel a lot better to know I'm not the only one to not feel fantastic about it! Sometimes I feel really bad about feeling this way, because I've heard so many moms say how much they loved being pregnant, how amazing it was, etc, and I'm like "yeah.... Nope...". But again, it's not that bad, it's just not that beautiful experience I thought it would be! And like you said, it will be good to be able to do things without questionning whether it's good or bad for baby!

That being said, I had a pretty cool moment last night, I was lying in bed and felt baby kick, and looked at my belly and could definitely SEE it from the outside!! So weird!! I'm pretty sure I could have seen it for a while now but because it's winter here, I'm usually all tucked in under the blankets and don't uncover myself to check my belly! But I did last night, and it was pretty cool!


----------



## Mississippi03

craquinette said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> YES! ME!
> 
> I feel like my body isnt mine at all. I wouldnt do anything to harm babe but im tired of having to question everything i do. My back is in agony.. And anything that people (chiro, physio, massage) want to do they cant because im pregnant.. Tylenol doesnt touch the pain.. I just want some damn advil :(
> 
> And its worse when I complain and dh says 'you asked for this' like yes yes you are right, i want a child therefore i wanted to get pregnant.. But i didnt ask for this severe back pain that nobody can seem to help me with!
> 
> And regardless of being in pain or not.. I get its a miracle, but it doesnt make pregnancy glamorous.
> 
> Thanks Mississippi, it makes me feel a lot better to know I'm not the only one to not feel fantastic about it! Sometimes I feel really bad about feeling this way, because I've heard so many moms say how much they loved being pregnant, how amazing it was, etc, and I'm like "yeah.... Nope...". But again, it's not that bad, it's just not that beautiful experience I thought it would be! And like you said, it will be good to be able to do things without questionning whether it's good or bad for baby!
> 
> That being said, I had a pretty cool moment last night, I was lying in bed and felt baby kick, and looked at my belly and could definitely SEE it from the outside!! So weird!! I'm pretty sure I could have seen it for a while now but because it's winter here, I'm usually all tucked in under the blankets and don't uncover myself to check my belly! But I did last night, and it was pretty cool!Click to expand...

Lol ya im not one of these women (not talking about anyone on here, just in general) that thinks pregnancy is glam. I never thought it would be. Actually i assumed it would be much worse then I have had it. I think ive had it pretty good minus this back pain and previously horrid constipation.. But i know others have had it so much worse and probably just want to tell me to stfu! BUT it blows! Lol dont feel alone, im always complaining. I told my friends i want a wine shower.. Less for baby and more for 'congratulations you mader through it' lol pop on over to my personal journal (its in my signature) and follow me if you want to chat and not be lonely about it! Do you have one?


----------



## Rainstorm

I was afraid of having GD cos I felt so bad during the two hour wait, but I got the results today and they were negative. 
Getting up to pee was the worst part, or rather, the only bad part of my first pregnancy. I would stand next to the bedroom door cos I knew I'd want to pee two more times before going to bed, and then I would have to roll over again and get out of bed with all the effort it implied... 
This time around I haven't suffered it so much yet, pehaps in the upcoming months


----------



## Rainstorm

Oh, I just realized! V-day!!!


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations on V day!! X


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm going to be 26 weeks tomorrow. :saywhat:


Hubs is taking me to BBQ for dinner tonight because I've been craving it so bad. lol


----------



## bathbabe

Im 26weeks tomorrow too...! 1 week till 3rd tri! Then it will feel like time is at a standstill! 2nd tri seems to of come and gone within a blink of an eye! X


----------



## GingerPanda

bathbabe said:


> Im 26weeks tomorrow too...! 1 week till 3rd tri! Then it will feel like time is at a standstill! 2nd tri seems to of come and gone within a blink of an eye! X

Happy double-digit days to us! 99 days left!


----------



## Hit Girl

Congrats on the double digits guys! :happydance: That still seems like forever away!


----------



## Charmed86

I had my GTT today & it was nowhere near as bad as I was expecting! I managed to not throw up the lucozade & didn't feel jittery at all. By the evening, I was crashing pretty hard tho & I've been so tired! Results should be back in a couple of days. 

Congrats on vday & double digits! I'm so excited to get to double digits :D Sometimes I feel like this is all going so quickly!


----------



## Mississippi03

bathbabe said:


> Im 26weeks tomorrow too...! 1 week till 3rd tri! Then it will feel like time is at a standstill! 2nd tri seems to of come and gone within a blink of an eye! X

Lol i feel like second tri has dragged on forever


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm afraid of getting bigger than I am now. I'm literally as big as 8 months. I don't know how much my belly and back can take :(


----------



## Twag

Congrats on V Days and Double Digits ladies :happydance: 2 more weeks and I reach one of those milestones (2nd tri is dragging :haha:)


----------



## startd

Congratulations on v-day and single digit milestones!

I've made it to the 24 week v-day. I do wish things were moving a little faster though!

DarkStar - I guess your body will do what it can. Not too long until you meet your babies!


----------



## Twag

startd said:


> Congratulations on v-day and single digit milestones!
> 
> I've made it to the 24 week v-day. I do wish things were moving a little faster though!
> 
> DarkStar - I guess your body will do what it can. Not too long until you meet your babies!

Happy V Day :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

Yay on reaching milestones everyone!


----------



## bathbabe

GingerPanda said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Im 26weeks tomorrow too...! 1 week till 3rd tri! Then it will feel like time is at a standstill! 2nd tri seems to of come and gone within a blink of an eye! X
> 
> Happy double-digit days to us! 99 days left!Click to expand...

98! 98! :wohoo: x


----------



## tallybee

I'm on 100 days! So close to double digits lol x


----------



## Rainstorm

Things are moving way too fast for me this time. Last time, all the other women in BnB were complaining that their pregnancies were going too fast, and mine was draaaaging like it would never end. 
This time around... I've just realized I'm already six months pregnant and I might never be pregnant again... :(
I'm not even going to work these days, and yet days seem to pass way too fast...


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats to all the ladies hitting double digits.


----------



## Aliop

Happy 'double digits' to everyone hitting the milestone :happydance::happydance: I love the third trimester feels really 'real' and I feel free to go completely nuts with nesting LOL


----------



## tallybee

I wish I could enjoy this instead of counting down the days agh it's so horrible feeling so ill and sore :-(


----------



## Mississippi03

tallybee said:


> I wish I could enjoy this instead of counting down the days agh it's so horrible feeling so ill and sore :-(

Lol.. But at least were into doubles today tally!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Yesterday I had my 24 week ultrasound. I was 24+5. Babies look great! Baby A is 1lb 9oz, Baby B is 1lb 7oz. No abnormalities to be seen. They said my uterus is the size of a 32 weeks uterus, and my cervical length is great at 3.8cm. Dr said he doesn't see me having these 2 for awhile. Thankfully no more cervical checks! Next ultrasound in 4 weeks. He wasn't concerned that I was having some contractions this past week. He said as long as they are irregular not to worry. I have my GD consult on Tuesday. Fingers crossed that it can be regulated by diet!


----------



## CountryBride

I'm a new October Owl! My baby girl is due October 28th. :)


----------



## CrazyMumma

Ughh GTT

Trying not to vomit :( an hr to go!


----------



## Twag

CountryBride said:


> I'm a new October Owl! My baby girl is due October 28th. :)

:hi: welcome

:happydance: congrats to all the new double digits (I can't wait to reach that milestone)

Hope any GTT tests go okay today ladies who are having them!

Only 2 more weeks until V day :happydance:

Quick question baby has been very quiet the last few days :wacko: some movement but not as much and I know it is still early and she has plenty of room and I have a high anterior placenta which could all be playing a part! BUT does anyone know if they have a growth spurt around this stage?


----------



## Hit Girl

Twag, I've had a few quieter days and then some very active ones. I wouldn't worry about that too much.

Like you I can't wait to get to the double digits. Still feels so far away doesn't it?


----------



## Twag

Thanks :flower:

It does feel far away yes but only 18 more days for you Hit Girl :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

Only 6 days longer than that for you! :happydance:


----------



## Mississippi03

Twag said:


> CountryBride said:
> 
> 
> I'm a new October Owl! My baby girl is due October 28th. :)
> 
> :hi: welcome
> 
> :happydance: congrats to all the new double digits (I can't wait to reach that milestone)
> 
> Hope any GTT tests go okay today ladies who are having them!
> 
> Only 2 more weeks until V day :happydance:
> 
> Quick question baby has been very quiet the last few days :wacko: some movement but not as much and I know it is still early and she has plenty of room and I have a high anterior placenta which could all be playing a part! BUT does anyone know if they have a growth spurt around this stage?Click to expand...

23-24 weeks i believe


----------



## startd

My baby went a bit quiet for a few days around then too - and now has decided to party. Makes me very hungry!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Woop! Passed the GTT :) was at high risk as hige family history of diabetes plus I'm overweight and immobile with spd so its a hige relief. Iron levels are crap though!


----------



## tallybee

CountryBride said:


> I'm a new October Owl! My baby girl is due October 28th. :)

Welcome! 



CrazyMumma said:


> Woop! Passed the GTT :) was at high risk as hige family history of diabetes plus I'm overweight and immobile with spd so its a hige relief. Iron levels are crap though!

That's fantastic news hun x


----------



## Twag

Great news about passing the GTT :thumbup:

So after she has worried me for a few days I get the doppler out and hear her straight away and then all night she was giving me big movements - I think she has turned around from breech to head down so she is kicking my anterior high placenta which is why I am not feeling as much as I was :shrug: little madam


----------



## GingerPanda

My anterior placenta is just smack dab in the middle of the front and covers everything. So I only really feel Luci's movements really low for the most part. Sometimes I can see my belly moving, but can't feel it.


----------



## Charmed86

I think I failed my GTT :( I'm so worried. The Dr's receptionist called to make sure I was still going to my MW appointment tomorrow & when I asked why, she said because the Dr had looked at my results and I need to be seen to discuss my options. Apparently I need treatment. I asked if that meant the test had come back positive & she said she couldn't tell me. The MW will go through it all tomorrow. I've since phoned them back to ask to speak to a Dr so I know what to expect. I don't need that worry! Hopefully someone calls me this afternoon to go through it with me. I feel like such a massive failure :( I am praying my little guy is ok in there. I would never forgive myself if anything happened to him.


----------



## Rainstorm

Twag said:


> Quick question baby has been very quiet the last few days :wacko: some movement but not as much and I know it is still early and she has plenty of room and I have a high anterior placenta which could all be playing a part! BUT does anyone know if they have a growth spurt around this stage?

A couple of weeks ago I also had a quiet period and got worried, I have anterior placenta too. Then she got more active :thumbup:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I don't have anterior placenta, but I have periods of low movement too. I think they just have spurts. Now he won't be still and is getting REALLY strong. I think they are a little quieter during growth spurts, at least in my experience. Probably tired and sleeping more. 

Also, doesn't anyone elses baby like to stay on ONE SIDE consistently. He won't move from the right side, so my belly is really lopsided. :(


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> My anterior placenta is just smack dab in the middle of the front and covers everything. So I only really feel Luci's movements really low for the most part. Sometimes I can see my belly moving, but can't feel it.

Sounds quite like mine. I can feel her playing sports with my insides and see the belly moving but the placenta is right in the way for oh or the kids trying to feel kicks x


----------



## GingerPanda

tallybee said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> My anterior placenta is just smack dab in the middle of the front and covers everything. So I only really feel Luci's movements really low for the most part. Sometimes I can see my belly moving, but can't feel it.
> 
> Sounds quite like mine. I can feel her playing sports with my insides and see the belly moving but the placenta is right in the way for oh or the kids trying to feel kicks xClick to expand...

Hubs has been lucky enough to feel her down low.


----------



## WW1

Charmed86 said:


> I think I failed my GTT :( I'm so worried. The Dr's receptionist called to make sure I was still going to my MW appointment tomorrow & when I asked why, she said because the Dr had looked at my results and I need to be seen to discuss my options. Apparently I need treatment. I asked if that meant the test had come back positive & she said she couldn't tell me. The MW will go through it all tomorrow. I've since phoned them back to ask to speak to a Dr so I know what to expect. I don't need that worry! Hopefully someone calls me this afternoon to go through it with me. I feel like such a massive failure :( I am praying my little guy is ok in there. I would never forgive myself if anything happened to him.

Please don't blame yourself. Even if you've failed the GTT, there are plenty of things you can do to look after yourself and baby. You're getting mw support tomorrow which I'm sure will help. You didn't do anything to get this, these things happen. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow x


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well I had my GD consult visit and all went well. I get to test my blood 4 times a day and today every one was within the good range. I guess we'll see how it keeps going.


----------



## apreslaube

:hugs: Charmed


----------



## CrazyMumma

Sorry to here some of you are struggling with GD, hopefully its all easy to control for you all!

Am having my first antenatal class tonight, I cant wait!


----------



## Dark_Star

Charmed- I failed my GTST but passed my longer test. Supposedly this is quite common, and I have even heard of women being asked to retake the 2 hour test. You may just need an appointment to get your new test instructions and paperwork. How long was your test?


----------



## Lionheart03

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm due October 3rd with my first, team pink!


----------



## Twag

:hi: and congrats on team :pink:


----------



## Charmed86

Thanks ladies

Dark_star, my GTT was 2hrs. 

My mw has referred me to a specialist diabetes mw & should hear from them within the next couple of days. I've no idea what to do in the mean time though! I daren't eat anything! By the sounds of it, they won't let me retake the test. I failed by .5 :( My mw apparently couldn't give me any info on what to expect, just that I might be able to control it with diet. Will I have to test my BSL after every meal or anything? 

I've got another scan today to recheck Oliver's femur length. Fingers crossed that's normal! I need a win today! 

How is everyone coping with the heat? Apparently I'm supposed to try to get more exercise with GD, but how can I in this heat?! I'm currently sitting in front of a fan & plan to for a large portion of the day! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Charmed, I'm so sorry to hear about your GTT results. That really sucks. :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Lionheart03 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I'm due October 3rd with my first, team pink!

:wave: welcome :)



Charmed86 said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> Dark_star, my GTT was 2hrs.
> 
> My mw has referred me to a specialist diabetes mw & should hear from them within the next couple of days. I've no idea what to do in the mean time though! I daren't eat anything! By the sounds of it, they won't let me retake the test. I failed by .5 :( My mw apparently couldn't give me any info on what to expect, just that I might be able to control it with diet. Will I have to test my BSL after every meal or anything?
> 
> I've got another scan today to recheck Oliver's femur length. Fingers crossed that's normal! I need a win today!
> 
> How is everyone coping with the heat? Apparently I'm supposed to try to get more exercise with GD, but how can I in this heat?! I'm currently sitting in front of a fan & plan to for a large portion of the day! :haha:

I love the heat, it's beautiful here. I'm not itchy or any of that stuff any more thank goodness. The only thing I would suggest exercise wise would be swimming hun xx


----------



## bathbabe

Its too hot... ugh...


----------



## Hit Girl

It really sounds like you Northern Hemisphere girlies are experiencing quite the heatwave!


----------



## Twag

Sorry to hear about your GTT results Charmed!

I agree it is TOO HOT my poor little boy is just a toddler bundle of sweatiness bless him :(


----------



## Mississippi03

Yes youll test after every meal.. You should be able to control it is ypu stay away from sweets, pop, and minimize carbs. My gf due in four weeks has it and theyve knocked her own to testing once a day now and have no concerns about the baby


----------



## Lionheart03

I agree with the heat. Of course this summer when I'm PG that's when nature decides to get extra humid with some rain. So muggy and gross outside :/


----------



## Aliop

Sorry to hear about your GTT results Charmed, hope you get some answers and sorted soon :hugs:

Winter over here so we are all rugged up with the heater on


----------



## Tink1o5

Well tomorrow is my breast ultrasound appointment. I'm a nervous wreck. My anxiety is through the roof.


----------



## craquinette

Hope all goes well Tink!! :hugs:

I had my GTT yesterday. It really wasn't nearly as bad as I thought! Now hoping I don't hear back from them until my next midwife appointment in 2 weeks, which would mean all is good on that front!

I'm so glad it's winter here! I don't think I would enjoy 40-degree days while pregnant! But then I'm not sure baby will be too happy in January, being just 3 months old and melting in the australian heat either!


----------



## Tink1o5

It's so weird how seasons are different in different parts of the world.


----------



## Aliop

craquinette said:


> Hope all goes well Tink!! :hugs:
> 
> I had my GTT yesterday. It really wasn't nearly as bad as I thought! Now hoping I don't hear back from them until my next midwife appointment in 2 weeks, which would mean all is good on that front!
> 
> I'm so glad it's winter here! I don't think I would enjoy 40-degree days while pregnant! But then I'm not sure baby will be too happy in January, being just 3 months old and melting in the australian heat either!

My first two were June & July babies and my third is a December baby. I was totally freaking out about the heat with him but it was really a non issue as the house is ducted air con, cars are air con, shopping centres etc etc so everywhere was cool. It was only breastfeeding which was a bit sucky as we'd sweat on each other lol but I ended up putting a terry square between us and that solved the problem.


----------



## Hit Girl

craquinette, couldn't agree with you more. It's actually really nice being pregnant in winter isn't it? Today is particularly cold, at least where I am.


----------



## Hit Girl

Tink, all the best lovely. Will be thinking of you lots and lots. :hugs:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Cold over here too - thank god for heatpumps! 

I am so friggin tired its 6pm and I am already falling asleep ughh


----------



## Tink1o5

Just wanted to come shout double digits for me!! :happydance:


----------



## Hit Girl

Tink that's awesome!!! :)

Crazy, where in NZ are you?


----------



## CrazyMumma

Lil old Feilding haha are you in NZ too?


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm in Aus just across the ditch from you - but I know NZ well. We're frequent visitors.


----------



## MissR

Hello ladies, I've been absent from here for quite a while, been so busy and not had the time. I have read through the last couple of pages but can't read through it all. I hope everybody is well and your pregnancies are all going great!

I agree, this heat is insane. My poor DD was so hot last night, nothing would cool her down. Had to give her a cold bath on the end. I'm also feeling hot and bothered, just grateful we are due some rain today. I think I will go and stand out in it to cool down lol!

Bit of a pointless post ladies, but thought I would jump back into the conversation :) xx


----------



## Twag

good luck for today Tinks :hugs:


----------



## Charmed86

Mississippi03 said:


> Yes youll test after every meal.. You should be able to control it is ypu stay away from sweets, pop, and minimize carbs. My gf due in four weeks has it and theyve knocked her own to testing once a day now and have no concerns about the baby

Thank you for this, it is really reassuring. Hopefully I can control it easily with diet & monitoring then! I'm waiting on a call from the specialist midwife. I think they run clinics on Tuesday's so I'm not sure if I eat as normal until then or start being cautious now. I'm starting to be more careful of my meals, but struggling with snacks quite a bit. 

Good luck for today Tinks! Sending good vibes xxx

Tmi time.. Is anyone else, um, leaking?? I've noticed it a few times, but last night was just ridiculous! I woke up with dried milk all over my nipple, down my boob & even on my hand! :haha: Man, just when I thought pregnancy couldn't get any sexier?! Haha. Oliver is currently going crazy right now! He does this, I call DH in & he stops. Cheeky boy.


----------



## Dreamer320

Good luck today tink! 


Just drank the sugary glucose drink. Blood draw in an hour ! Ugh I've been awake for two hours already and starving- can't wait to eat lol

I'll get results within a week.... Send positive vibes girls! So happy I am 26+1 today. I had a bleed at 24+4 (cause not determined) so each week is such a blessing to still be pregnant. I'm a nervous wreck lately. Bed rest and no sex (who wants that now anyway? Lol!) was ordered until july 16 which is my next level 2 ultrasound. 

Hope all u ladies have a great day and remember- drink water and do ur kegels!


----------



## Mississippi03

Charmed86 said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> Yes youll test after every meal.. You should be able to control it is ypu stay away from sweets, pop, and minimize carbs. My gf due in four weeks has it and theyve knocked her own to testing once a day now and have no concerns about the baby
> 
> Thank you for this, it is really reassuring. Hopefully I can control it easily with diet & monitoring then! I'm waiting on a call from the specialist midwife. I think they run clinics on Tuesday's so I'm not sure if I eat as normal until then or start being cautious now. I'm starting to be more careful of my meals, but struggling with snacks quite a bit.
> 
> Good luck for today Tinks! Sending good vibes xxx
> 
> Tmi time.. Is anyone else, um, leaking?? I've noticed it a few times, but last night was just ridiculous! I woke up with dried milk all over my nipple, down my boob & even on my hand! :haha: Man, just when I thought pregnancy couldn't get any sexier?! Haha. Oliver is currently going crazy right now! He does this, I call DH in & he stops. Cheeky boy.Click to expand...

If you only failed by .5 i think you should be able to manage it. Just start healthier now. The sooner the better. 

I know she packs her lunch every say just with tons of snacks. Banana and peanut butter, whole grain crackers and cheese, strawberries and grapes, celery and peanut butter, hummus and veggies. 

Her test was done at 27 weeks and by 36 she went back and they told her to quit testing so much and they are aiming for natural delivery.


----------



## GingerPanda

No milk here, yet! This is my first pregnancy (well, first time making it out of 1st tri, third pregnancy technically). I do get weird white material in the little ridges on my nipples though, but it just looks like shed skin cells (sorry for the visual haha). It doesn't look like it was ever wet or anything. But last night we were laying in bed, and hubs reached over and grabbed my boob and goes, "WOAH! Your nipples are HUGE!"

:dohh:

Yeah, they're like 3 times bigger than they used to be. I had to take my nipple piercings out because they were really starting to hurt! That was back around 16 weeks or so. A few days ago, I finally had to take out my navel piercing because it was getting really irritated from stretching. I'm down to 7 piercings now, when I had 14 this time last year! Hubs jokes that I'm "so vanilla" now. :haha:


----------



## Twag

I don't have any milk either :shrug: but I also get what you described GP and I did with DS which I think is a small amount of colustrum that comes out but not enough to make anything wet etc :nope:


----------



## GingerPanda

I got this today. I'm so excited to get some sleep tonight. :haha:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=42448326&cp=&parentPage=search


----------



## StaceyM

Hello all! I usually post on the 35+ forum. I actually didn't realize these due date groups existed until someone mentioned it on the other forum. I'm 39 and my husband is 32. We've been together for 9 years; it took us a long time to decide to have a baby (or rather it took me a long time to decide :) ). Luckily, we didn't have any problems conceiving, and the pregnancy has been textbook so far. I'm having a girl, our first, and she is due on October 14. I thought it might be a good idea to hang out here, since many of you must be going through the same things that I am going through, and it's a nice way to find out about what to expect.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome new ladies!

Pink bumps are catching up!

:blue: = 22
:pink: = 19
:yellow: = 12


----------



## MissR

Welcome StaceyM :)

I haven't had any leakage yet, but I'm sure it won't be long! I can't remember exactly when it started with DD but I'm sure it was around 30 something weeks! 

So I haven't had a midwife appt since my booking in, because foolishly I assumed that you didn't have a 16 week one in your second pregnancy! Silly I know. Anyway, I've tried to book but midwife isn't in till Monday. Do you ladies know if I need to get my 28 week bloods done before or after I see her? I am currently 27 weeks today. Should I try and get them done tomorrow??x


----------



## Charmed86

Welcome Stacey! We have the same due date :D Nice to have you join us!

I feel rather special with my leakage :haha: If it carries on, I might have to invest in some breast pads!

I've got my nursery furniture being delivered tomorrow. Hurrah! Not that the room is even remotely ready yet, but at least we have our furniture.


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks ladies
I wanted to update you all. Basically they said a lymph node in my armpit is "puffy" but doesn't worry them. They also looked at the breast tissue in both breasts and said they look the same other than the swollen puffy lymph node in my left armpit. She said there is really nothing I can do. Typically they would recommend ibuprofen for the pain but since I'm pregnant I can't have that.

She then told me unless anything new comes up I don't have to return until I'm 40! ( I'm currently 25)


----------



## Dark_Star

Great news!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Charmed. I had my Diabetes consultation on Tuesday. I test 4 times a day. When I first wake up before I eat or drink anything, then 2 hours after each meal. I can have my snack after I test. Mix protein with each meal/ snack. It helps slow down the release of sugars into your blood. Everyone of my results have been great. I'm already cheating and still getting good numbers. I have to give my results to my consultant every Sunday night so they can review them and tell me what needs to be changed up for the week if there were any issues with my numbers.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Thats awesome Tink!

I've been leaking for ages haha. The other night was terrible I had horrific heartburn and ended up vomitting from the pain and hubby says to me "ummmm.....ur boobs" and I realized my top was totally soaked. Mostly its just a little bit though lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Such good news Tink! :hugs: You must feel so relieved!


----------



## apreslaube

I had my one hour GD test today. I didn't realize they tested more stuff than just the GD. They took 4 vials of blood, and my lower arm was hurting for awhile afterward. The "soda" wasn't too bad and I didn't feel crappy or anything. They have probably already begun analyzing the blood, and I haven't heard anything so there shouldn't be any problems. My medical group is really fast about that sort of thing. 

I'm 27 weeks today. My stomach has been feeling really "full" the past week or so. Sort of like if you have a big meal and need to walk it off? It's not my "stomach" though, but just my whole abdomen. I suppose it's normal, but it's uncomfortable and annoying. My husband and I walk about half an hour a day. I just want to walk all the time. It helps but not enough. Anyone else dealing with this? My abdomen now feels super hard all the time. His kicks are visible now, but I haven't been able to get a video yet.


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks all. To say I feel relieved is an understatement :)


----------



## Twag

Great news Tink


----------



## tallybee

Aw Tink brilliant news hun xxxxx

Stacey welcome to the group xx

We are going to a small festival setting off today coming back Monday. I've been looking forward to it for ages but worried about how I'll cope with being so tired and sore all the time. Not only is it 8 hours drive but sleeping in a tent. Not normally a hige issue but at the moment I'm worried. I have to do 99% of the driving as oh only has a provisional licence...


----------



## bathbabe

Great news tink x

Good luck with that tally, I dont envy you in the slightest! X


----------



## Twag

Good luck Tally


----------



## Hit Girl

Tally, sincerely wishing you all the very best with that. I can't imagine sleeping in a tent right now, let alone all that driving! :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

3rd tri today!!! :wohoo: x


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: congrats on 3rd tri


----------



## Hit Girl

Woohoo!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm third tri this morning too! :happydance:


I celebrated by waking up with terrible stomach pains and eventually getting super dizzy and vomiting up a little water. Feeling a bit better now! Don't know what that was all about.


----------



## Twag

Happy 3rd tri GP

Oh no hope it was a one off :wacko:


----------



## Rainstorm

Happy third tri to those of you who got there!!!! 
Here is a pic of my u/s <3 <3 <3 <3
 



Attached Files:







eco.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bathbabe

GingerPanda said:


> I'm third tri this morning too! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I celebrated by waking up with terrible stomach pains and eventually getting super dizzy and vomiting up a little water. Feeling a bit better now! Don't know what that was all about.

I was sick this morning too, but it was because OH tried to squash a spider but it fell on the floor and ran towards me lmao x


----------



## DoubleTFun

99 Days till my due date, not that I'm making it that far.


----------



## Dark_Star

I don't know if I have hit 3rd tri yet or not... the doctor is using a different ultrasound to determine my due date and he is saying Oct 9 now. I had several ultrasounds in first trimester due to bleeding. 

I still think I am further along, on my ultrasound at 23w0d my babies measured as in the attached image (A on left, B on right). All measurements were between 24w and 26w.

The babies composite gestational ages were even 1.5 and 2 weeks older than how far I was at the scan date...
 



Attached Files:







lb89Dmp.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CrazyMumma

GP - I've had similar a few times, the pain was horrific and turned out to be heartburn. Grab some antacids and hopefully if it happens again it might help


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats on 3rd tri! 

Sleeping in a tent?! NO WAY! I can barely even function in my own bed. 

Rainstorm- very cute photos hun


----------



## startd

Cute photos Rainstorm! Congrats to the ladies who have hit 3rd tri.
I definitely don't envy you sleeping in a tent. I'm staying in a hotel at the moment, and even the change of pillows was uncomfortable for the first night!


----------



## GingerPanda

It was food poisoning. :(

But I'm feeling much better now, thanks ladies!


CrazyMumma, Zantac is my best friend! The heartburn has been terrible for weeks! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

GP, I'm sorry to hear that lovely! Have you been able to identify what caused it exactly? Also happy third tri!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hit Girl said:


> GP, I'm sorry to hear that lovely! Have you been able to identify what caused it exactly? Also happy third tri!

I'm pretty sure it was the tempura shrimp I made for dinner last night. Never again!

And thanks! :D


Luci has decided I'm not allowed to sit cross-legged in my computer chair anymore. She will repeatedly punch my legs until I put them down. :haha:


----------



## 3boys

Oh gp I hope you are feeling better. 
Docs have me due on September 21 so according to them I've been in 3rd tri for nearly 2 weeks. I'm so confused lol. Had a nightmare night last night my 3 year old feel and broke his elbow. Trying to get him to sit for xrays was a disaster. He was in pain having complete meltdowns. I had to ring a friend to come and hold him in place. Poor little money.


----------



## Hit Girl

That's just horrible! Your poor little guy!! How did it happen? I can't imagine trying to get my DS to sit still for an xray while he's in pain.


----------



## 3boys

Hit Girl said:


> That's just horrible! Your poor little guy!! How did it happen? I can't imagine trying to get my DS to sit still for an xray while he's in pain.

Sods law really. We were out all day at this place where there was this huge tree house with slides and tunnels and we were nervous wrecks trying to keep him from falling etc. We come home I turn my back for a second and he tries to get a biscuit from the kitchen and falls.


----------



## tallybee

Gp sorry to hear about your food poisoning hun I hope you're feeling better xx

Omg 3boys I hope lo is ok.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. We made it to the campsite. I drove for nearly 12 hours due to ridiculous traffic and then getting lost near the end. Then we had to mess around for ages getting into crew camping and not having to park ages away from it, I was a crying mess. Got sorted though and it's good. I have my maternity pillow. Bumped into lots of familiar faces already


----------



## Hit Girl

3boys - Yikes! Typical murphy's law! I hope he feels better very soon. No doubt you're giving him plenty of extra cuddles.

Tally - So glad you made it okay. Great to hear you have your maternity pillow.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I might be a little late to the party :blush:


----------



## craquinette

Tally, I hope your camping week-end was great! I love camping and still go now, we went camping last week-end and might go again this coming week-end (we'll probably decide at the last minute!). Even if it's winter here, I really enjoy it, it's so good to get out of the city for a couple of days! I don't envy you on all the driving though!!

I hit 27 weeks yesterday, so I guess it's 3rd Tri for me too! Crazy!! I had a bit of a freak out on Saturday, Baby seemed to be quieter than usual (and had been for a couple of days) so rang the midwife who told me I could go in and get checked. It turned out that everything was fine, and of course as soon as the midwife put her hand on my belly, baby started kicking like crazy! We're team yellow but she said "oh I bet it's a boy to be giving such strong kicks!!". So much for being worried about a quiet baby haha!

I hope everyone had a great week-end!


----------



## apreslaube

Craquinette - Crazy that he/she started kicking like that. Edison will kick a lot but as soon as you put a hand on him he stops. He does kick back though if we give a little (gentle!) poke. 

I've heard about counting the kicks once you hit 3rd trimester or 28 weeks. But that doesn't make sense to me. Edison has a routine. I know what is normal for him. He kicks a ton in the morning when I am waking up. Like 10 kicks in 2 minutes. He kicks sporadically during the day. He NEVER kicks if I am walking or being active. He kicks a ton after I am home and relaxing for an hour. And then kicks sporadically again until I'm asleep. The must be 10 in an hour thing is just not reasonable for him.


----------



## craquinette

Totally agree apreslaube, I think actually counting kicks doesn't make much sense.. It's just the perfect way to get all stressed up if baby kicks a bit less during that hour! (and it's already easy enough to stress without counting, no need to add the pressure of a specific number of kicks!)

My baby is similar to yours when I'm active. I usually can't feel anything then, I think they're probably being rocked by our movements and then once we stop, they start to move... Which is the best :)


----------



## Hit Girl

apreslaube, yes my little guy is exactly the same!


----------



## Charmed86

I'm not sure on the advice for different countries, however it's changed for the UK. You don't count kicks now.. You just make note of what's normal for your baby & if that changes, then get checked out :) I had to pop to see the community midwife a week or so ago because Oliver wasn't moving one evening. Evenings have been his active time since I started to feel him! When I went in, they listened for his heartbeat & I guess woke him up because he began kicking like crazy! After 28 weeks, they do foetal monitoring to make sure baby isn't in distress.

The stopping of the counting the kicks is relatively new though. When I saw my midwife last week, there was a student in there. She told me to take note of what's normal for him etc & don't count kicks.. Then the older mw chimed in & told me to count 10 kicks!! Sigh.

Go with your gut. If you're worried there's a problem then get checked out xx


----------



## craquinette

Haha charmed, that sounds exactly like me this week-end, going in for what felt like reduced movement, only for baby to start kicking like crazy! :dohh:
Cheeky babies!!


----------



## Twag

Yes I read on the count the kicks website the other day it is more about pattern of your baby now than actual number of kicks! some babies kick way more than 10 times and others not as much which is normal for them but makes the mother freak out!

I am still too early at the moment for a normal pattern for her but she does tend to move about the same times each day and then the odd day she will go really quiet on me and freak me out so I get all worried and then just when I get the doppler out (as I can then hear her moving about even tho I can't feel her and hear her HB) she then moves into a position to kick me like mad :wacko: little madam is going to keep me on my toes I think :wacko:


----------



## bathbabe

Unfortunatly the UK and US count the kicks websites says comepletely different!! 
UK - its all about babies pattern and whats normal for your baby
US - pick an hour a day (same time every day) and make sure baby kicks 10times within that hour :dohh:


----------



## Rainstorm

apreslaube said:


> I've heard about counting the kicks once you hit 3rd trimester or 28 weeks. But that doesn't make sense to me. Edison has a routine. I know what is normal for him. He kicks a ton in the morning when I am waking up. Like 10 kicks in 2 minutes. He kicks sporadically during the day. He NEVER kicks if I am walking or being active. He kicks a ton after I am home and relaxing for an hour. And then kicks sporadically again until I'm asleep. The must be 10 in an hour thing is just not reasonable for him.

I agree. It's all about knowing your baby's rythm and what's normal for him/her. During my last pregnancy I was only asked to monitor movement in the last month, and it was just making that less than four hours had gone by without him kicking. 
I personally would go crazy if I had to monitor monitor ten kicks and I didn't get them...


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep, I'm not even going to worry about movement for another month or so yet. I read that their movement patterns are starting to change and get more on a schedule right about now, so it doesn't make sense to stress about it because it's supposed to be changing.

As long as feel her occasionally, I'm not worried. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyM

I'm also trying not to worry about this until a bit later on. My doctor always seems unconcerned, but ladies on this website sometimes seem very concerned. My baby kicks about 100 times per hour at times, and then seems to take a nap for hours on end. I don't want to go to the hospital every time she doesn't kick for a while. I would go insane.


----------



## Charmed86

I'm never sure whether to call the midwife or not. I've not really felt Oliver all day. I've had him a bit, but nowhere near as strong or as frequent as normal. I asked the mw when I should start being concerned about that as some people say now & some say beyond 28wks. She just said if I'm ever concerned & didn't really answer my question.


----------



## bathbabe

Charmed86 said:


> I'm never sure whether to call the midwife or not. I've not really felt Oliver all day. I've had him a bit, but nowhere near as strong or as frequent as normal. I asked the mw when I should start being concerned about that as some people say now & some say beyond 28wks. She just said if I'm ever concerned & didn't really answer my question.

Ring and see what they say xx


----------



## apreslaube

I say it never hurts to call Charmed. I think a quieter day is probably normal. I mean, I certainly have days where I'm more or less active than others!

So I got my gestational diabetes test back. Everything is totally normal, thank God. Tomorrow I get my Rhogam shot. Not as looking forward to that - supposed to be in the butt!! Youch!


----------



## apreslaube

Btw my tracker for today is totally right. People keep asking how I'm feeling! It's actually really annoying. I think everything is just more annoying lately :haha:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Is anyone electing for an induction?


----------



## Willow01

I always just usually read this thread so don't want to appear to be a stalker or rude by just suddenly talking, hope this is ok! but I also wanted to encourage you to ring the hospital charmed86 just to see what they say. A lady at work at the same stage as us left calling her midwife about reduced movement and was lucky enough to be taken in to hospital just in time. Her wee boys cord was causing problems and he had to be delivered at 27 weeks. Is was a terrible time for them but she said if it wasn't for me nagging her to go and get it checked out he wouldn't be here, she didn't want to bother the midwives. A midwife once told me you can't bother them, there is nothing too trivial to call them about if you feel you need to call. Good luckx


----------



## Charmed86

I did call them :) The midwife was lovely. She said I'm in that awkward stage of not quite having a proper pattern yet, but I know what's normal for my baby. She had a listen to his HB & was happy with that. I've felt him moving a bit since. She did say any time I'm even a little worried then just call. They don't mind :) Oliver is currently kicking my side! 

She prodded me quite a bit & I'm really tender on my left side. I think I overdid it while shopping yesterday! Luckily that's it for baby shopping for now! Everything else is online. Phew.


----------



## apreslaube

I have been going through our registries trying to take off things we don't need or really want. I went through our Amazon one and labeled things as high vs low priority. I made an excel document (I make those like CRAZY, I love organization) and separated things into what we would need to buy if it isn't bought from the registry vs things we want but can do without. I figured out that we are looking at $1300 which really isn't bad. I asked my husband if he wanted to know the amount and he's like no!!! Lol.


----------



## Mississippi03

Im going to ask my mw about what they say for movement tomorrow when i go in. 

My babe only kicks very randomly throughout the day.. But when i lie down around 9 at nights thats when he gets active and i feel him regularly. 

For me i guess id be concerned if i didnt feel him at night but im one of those 'wait and see' type people and i guess i should ask them so i know when i should call. 

We have two options, calling non urgent and they call back within two days or paging the urgent cell for the person on call.. Which is the one im hesitant to do. But they do list reduced fetal movement on my list of urgent reasons


----------



## GingerPanda

I never know when movement is actually reduced. This damn anterior placenta makes it hard to tell sometimes. And the docs would just say to go to the ER, which means sitting in the waiting room for 3 hours then getting a $2000 bill to be told everything is fine.

Luckily, I have a Doppler at home.


----------



## tallybee

Hi everyone! Camping was good although I've suffered for it! Got home late yesterday and slept nicely in our proper bed. LO still kicking me like mad lol!


----------



## Charmed86

Yay, I've reached double digits!! :D

I had my GD appointment today & I'm feeling a lot less overwhelmed by it. The midwife and diabetes nurse were so lovely, even the diabetes dietician was kind & helpful. They told me to eat normally for the first 24hrs just to see where changes need to be made.. I've just eaten crisps, sandwiches and chocolate for lunch (sort of normal.. I wanted to go high carb!) & got a reading of 6.7! A long as it's less than 7.8 then I'm good :) Not that I'll now be eating that for lunch every day, but it's nice to know! 

Oliver is kicking away, I think he enjoyed the sugar rush. :haha: 

GP - my midwives don't like me using a Doppler. I don't have one as I think itd cause me too much anxiety. I mentioned it to the mw though and she was dead against them! Lol. That's all they've done at the movement checks though. They say they know what they're looking for, which is apparently a variable heartbeat that doesn't have dips too low. 

Tallybee - so glad you made it! Lol. Sorry you're paying for it now though. Hopefully a bit of pampering and rest & you'll be as good as new x


----------



## geordiemoo

Bit of a lurker here, enjoy reading about everyone though and can't believe we are all either in third tri or nearly there - how quick? Just wondering if anyone else has had heart palpitations, I had some this afternoon, felt like my heart kept skipping a beat. I've got a consultant appointment tomorrow afternoon so I'll mention it there and everything I've read says not to stress about it but its difficult.


----------



## Dreamer320

I passed my GD test! Yay! But my iron is low so I have to take a supplement . 

I'm up 16lbs so far and baby is still breech. She has time to move of course , she better get going! Lol 27 weeks tomorrow!! 

Hope all is well with everyone :flower:


----------



## StaceyM

@Geordiemoo - Before getting pregnant I used to have 5-10 palpitations an hour, all day, for weeks on end at times due to my slightly lower thyroid (I have autoimmune thyroiditis). So basically, I had 1000s of palpitations a day, usually in little sequences of 3-5. This has been going on for years. It feels uncomfortable and makes you nervous - especially when they are as bad as mine are - but nothing bad has ever come of it. My ObGyn said that heart palpitations are normal in pregnancy, and that I should expect an increase. Luckily, mine haven't been too bad during pregnancy. I know it's scary, but try not to worry. You can have your doc do a quick ECG if you want. It only takes a minute. In my experience though, they happen, and you get through them. Things that sometimes help me to avoid them are eating only whole food (nothing processed or from a package, organic if possible), avoiding food additives, drinking more water, and making sure I have adequate amounts of iron and magnesium. I also find that more vegetables and protein over wheat products helps a bit too, but that is probably because most bread that you can buy commercially is full of additives.


----------



## apreslaube

I've had racing heartbeat sometimes. I'm going to the doctor today to get my rhogam shot so I'm going to ask about that.


----------



## geordiemoo

Thanks for those replies. I guess you can't help but think its more serious than it is and its frightening when I'm on my own with dd. I feel generally bigger and more breathless this week so I'm thinking baby may have moved or at least grown and that's putting pressure on.


----------



## lucylu79

I'm sooooo naughty!!!!

I popped in to say hi and then went AWOL!!!

That's it now, i've added the thread to my subscriptions so I can't miss anymore!

So i've had a lovely evening, in bed by 8.30 and i've been on here using the thread about the lists of what ladies have/need and i've really got cracking! Although i've got one child already you do forget things, and also learn by your mistakes. I personally want to be more comfortable in hospital for one!

Hope you are all ok anyway!!! 27 weeks on fri!!!!!


----------



## apreslaube

I had my rhogam injection with a nurse. There is an awesome nurse who I believe is Russian and we just love her. She's funny and always happy to see us. Unfortunately she was with another and we had this other nurse. She have me the shot, no info, and then shooed us out. I have no idea what symptoms of a problem with the injection to look out for. How long it will hurt. So weird how at the same office there can be great people and crappy ones.


----------



## apreslaube

Dreamer - did you get another ultrasound? Or can they tell if she is breech some other way? At Edison's ultrasound he was moving around and changing positions.


----------



## Hit Girl

apreslaube, I had to have that one all through my last pregnancy due to 10 weeks of bleeding and I've already had it a couple of times with this one. My obs has never said anything to me about side effects, she was just more relieved that I had it in my system. I'm sure you'll be a-okay.


----------



## Dreamer320

apreslaube said:


> Dreamer - did you get another ultrasound? Or can they tell if she is breech some other way? At Edison's ultrasound he was moving around and changing positions.

Yes I get ultrasounds frequently due to a two vessle umbilical cord (baby is supposed to have 3 vessles) and also I had some bleeding. She really doesn't move around too much just her arms and legs - and in each of my ultrasounds she has been transverse, and now breech. My First DD was the same as far as not flipping and flopping in there lol- she was transverse until 34 weeks- docs didn't think she had room to move that late- hopefully this one eventually turns too!


----------



## tallybee

Hey all. Feeling a bit nicer after 2 nights back in my own bed but more like a beached whale every day! I don't seem to be gaining much on my arse or legs though which is nice.

Next mw appointment is Thursday of next week and I'll have the rhogam shot then.


----------



## Twag

Okay may be a stupid question but Rhogan shot is that your anti-D if you are negative blood group?

If so I had mine with my son and it didn't hurt at all and had no side effects from it and I am booked in for one this time at 28 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

That's the one Twag. It sucks to be negative, doesn't it?


----------



## Twag

It does one more thing to worry about :wacko: luckily with my DS I only needed the one jab at 28 weeks as he is also B Neg the same as me :thumbup:


----------



## Becca_89

Hi can I join? Im due 27th October baby number 1 :) congratulations to everyone :) xxx


----------



## Mississippi03

Just to add to the previous kick counting question..

My midwives said if i noticed baby wasnt following his normal pattern i.e moving a lot between 9-11 at night THEN i could do a movement count.. Looking for six movements over a two hour window. She also encouraged me to drink something sugary to get the babe moving incase he was sleeping. She said if i was worried and/or didnt get six then to page


----------



## Tink1o5

Just checking in with you all. Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Aliop

How's everyone going? I had the 2hr glucose test on Monday and haven't heard anything so I assume all is good?? I hope so anyway! Officially hitting the 'beached whale' stage, rolling over in bed is getting hard and I just feel big and. Am very happy to have made it this far without incident as with my first son I went into labour at 27 weeks and was in hospital on bed rest until he was born at 35 weeks so it's a stressful milestone for me.


----------



## tallybee

Twag said:


> Okay may be a stupid question but Rhogan shot is that your anti-D if you are negative blood group?
> 
> If so I had mine with my son and it didn't hurt at all and had no side effects from it and I am booked in for one this time at 28 weeks :thumbup:

Aye that's the very one :thumbup:



Becca_89 said:


> Hi can I join? Im due 27th October baby number 1 :) congratulations to everyone :) xxx

Hi! Welcome to the group hun, congrats!



Tink1o5 said:


> Just checking in with you all. Hope everyone is well :)

Hi hun ok here just the usual gripes :lol:



Aliop said:


> How's everyone going? I had the 2hr glucose test on Monday and haven't heard anything so I assume all is good?? I hope so anyway! Officially hitting the 'beached whale' stage, rolling over in bed is getting hard and I just feel big and. Am very happy to have made it this far without incident as with my first son I went into labour at 27 weeks and was in hospital on bed rest until he was born at 35 weeks so it's a stressful milestone for me.

Oh I don't know but I would have to assume no news is good news?? Did they say when you should expect to hear? 

I know what you mean, rolling over is bad! I get popping sensation in the belly if I'm not careful! 

I imagine it must be super stressful at this time given your previous experience hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Becca_89 said:


> Hi can I join? Im due 27th October baby number 1 :) congratulations to everyone :) xxx

Congrats! Do you know if you're having a boy or a girl? Or are you team yellow?


----------



## GingerPanda

Has anyone else started lactating? I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow with my first, and discovered last night that I have, in fact, started to lactate. Only when I squeeze them, though. Also, I thought it was supposed to be clear or yellowish at first, but mine is white and liquidy, just like cow's milk.


----------



## Charmed86

GingerPanda said:


> Has anyone else started lactating? I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow with my first, and discovered last night that I have, in fact, started to lactate. Only when I squeeze them, though. Also, I thought it was supposed to be clear or yellowish at first, but mine is white and liquidy, just like cow's milk.

I've had this for a couple of weeks now! It began as like a crust on my nipple, but has since progressed onto actual liquid leaking! Most of the time, it's only if I squeeze them, but I've noticed a few times that they've just leaked all over me! :blush:


----------



## StaceyM

I just have the crust. It's been there for a few weeks now.


----------



## apreslaube

I just have the crust right now too


----------



## Mississippi03

Be careful squeezing them.. This can actually induce labour


----------



## CrazyMumma

I'm leaking bad haha. Wet patches on my top kinda bad! Thank god for breast pads!


----------



## GingerPanda

Mississippi03 said:


> Be careful squeezing them.. This can actually induce labour

Thanks for your concern. I have researched this, and also talked to my doctor. It can possibly induce labor if you're close to going into labor naturally anyway, but it's incredibly unlikely to make you go into pre-term labor before your body is ready. My doctor brings up the point that pregnant women breastfeed their older children throughout pregnancy without fear of going into early labor. Also, you'd have to be squeezing and stimulating them for at least like 10 minutes at a time. (Unless you're prone to pre-term labor or have a hormonal imbalance (which you and your doctor would probably know about). In that case, you should probably not be playing with your boobs.)

That said, I only squeezed them to confirm that the weird crusty white stuff I found on them while taking a shower was indeed milk and not something else. This being my first kid, and me being someone who had inverted nipples before getting them pierced to correct the problem, and has always been afraid I wouldn't be able to breast feed, I find the thought that my boobs appear to actually be doing something RIGHT for a change to be refreshing. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

You can get them pierced to correct the issue? Wow!


----------



## apreslaube

OK, so weird question. My boobs grew a little the first like 2 months of pregnancy. My nipples are definitely bigger, but I feel like my boobs haven't gotten bigger since then. They are basically the same size from before I got pregnant. Should I be concerned? I'm really afraid I'm not going to lactate and won't be able to breastfeed :(


----------



## Mississippi03

apreslaube said:


> OK, so weird question. My boobs grew a little the first like 2 months of pregnancy. My nipples are definitely bigger, but I feel like my boobs haven't gotten bigger since then. They are basically the same size from before I got pregnant. Should I be concerned? I'm really afraid I'm not going to lactate and won't be able to breastfeed :(

Nope... Some women dont grow until their milk comes in, which wont happen until 2-3 days after birth


----------



## Hit Girl

apreslaube, you should be absolutely fine! No worries there. I've had friends with mahoosive ones during pregnancy and they had very little supply. You never know what you're going to get. I had all the supply in the world but my nipples aren't ideal for actual breastfeeding. Oh the irony!

My nips haven't changed colour at all but they didn't in my last pregnancy either. :huh:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

My boobs got a lot bigger at the beginning and my nipples are really dark. But now they've stopped growing and are leaking if I sqeeze. I've found crust on them also.


----------



## Aliop

apreslaube, totally normal! With my first I got the rock hard huge boobs happening on day 3 after birth, with each subsequent baby I haven't seen any change in size/shape, just got milk lol I do BF for 2yrs+ though so they've basically been milky for 7 years now lol 

My 2.5yr old has only just self -weaned, declaring my milk was 'yuck' at 24 weeks so I ran with it and he has asked a few times since but I just say they are empty. I have never leaked in pregnancy!


----------



## Tink1o5

This is my 4th pregnancy, 3rd baby and I noticed this time that my boobs have not gotten bigger or anything... And all I'm getting is some colostrum but only if I squeeze very very hard. Ouch! 

I'm still having that pain in my left breast but since being checked out I keep trying to remind myself to chalk it up to this crazy pregnancy I've had.


----------



## CrazyMumma

I wish my boobs hadn't grown! Friggin things are heavy haha 

Had our growth scan this morning. Bubs is still on the smaller side (31st percentile) but is consistantly small so they are not worried unless baby suddenly changes its pattern.

We got to see baby on 3D and it was awesome! Although at one stage as she moved the wand baby looked like it had these huge eyes and I couldn't help but blurt out "it looks like a Chucky doll!!" DH cracked up laughing and now we keep referring to little one as Chucky! Bad parenting already!!


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> Has anyone else started lactating? I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow with my first, and discovered last night that I have, in fact, started to lactate. Only when I squeeze them, though. Also, I thought it was supposed to be clear or yellowish at first, but mine is white and liquidy, just like cow's milk.




CrazyMumma said:


> I'm leaking bad haha. Wet patches on my top kinda bad! Thank god for breast pads!

Yes I am leaking a lot lol. It ranges from clear, to milk coloured, to yellow. I've started using breast pads as my bra was starting to smell of cheese :sick: I'm on pregnancy no.3 but my children are 11 and 9 yrs old so it's been a long time - I bf them for 12 and 8 months respectively. 



apreslaube said:


> OK, so weird question. My boobs grew a little the first like 2 months of pregnancy. My nipples are definitely bigger, but I feel like my boobs haven't gotten bigger since then. They are basically the same size from before I got pregnant. Should I be concerned? I'm really afraid I'm not going to lactate and won't be able to breastfeed :(

I don't think size has anything to do with it hun :flower: 



CrazyMumma said:


> I wish my boobs hadn't grown! Friggin things are heavy haha
> 
> Had our growth scan this morning. Bubs is still on the smaller side (31st percentile) but is consistantly small so they are not worried unless baby suddenly changes its pattern.
> 
> We got to see baby on 3D and it was awesome! Although at one stage as she moved the wand baby looked like it had these huge eyes and I couldn't help but blurt out "it looks like a Chucky doll!!" DH cracked up laughing and now we keep referring to little one as Chucky! Bad parenting already!!

Omg mine are huge too. I was a 34 dd before my bfp and now a 34 f. They're super heavy and uncomfortable!

:rofl: at Chucky!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hit Girl said:


> You can get them pierced to correct the issue? Wow!

I don't know if it would work with everyone! Mine weren't inverted 24/7, but instead of getting hard, they would just go in. But I was still able to "pop" them out. So I popped them out and got them pierced about four years ago. Because of the bar, they weren't able to invert.

I had to take the bars out half-way through 2nd tri because my nipples got so big, but they have not inverted once since I took the bars out. And now when they get hard, they stay out. :thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> You can get them pierced to correct the issue? Wow!
> 
> I don't know if it would work with everyone! Mine weren't inverted 24/7, but instead of getting hard, they would just go in. But I was still able to "pop" them out. So I popped them out and got them pierced about four years ago. Because of the bar, they weren't able to invert.
> 
> I had to take the bars out half-way through 2nd tri because my nipples got so big, but they have not inverted once since I took the bars out. And now when they get hard, they stay out. :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's brilliant! I had mine done years ago but they wouldn't heal properly so i had to take them out. Boo.

I was at a friends place yesterday and another of their friends was there,she kept telling me how I need to get as much sleep as I can now etc etc. I just about pissed myself laughingand everyone looked at me like I was mental. Have these people not heard of spd and 3rd trimester discomfort? Have they forgotten (they're all parents ) or were they lucky? Who knows!!!!


----------



## WW1

Haha to plenty of sleep! What with backache, cramp, restless legs and the need to go to the toilet at least twice a night, I'm having the perfect night's sleep!! It's amazing how quickly people forget. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm very pleased to have made it to V Day! &#128512;


----------



## Hit Girl

Congratulations on V-Day WW1!

The other thing about that stupid sleep advice (aside from 'no-chance-in-hell' 3rd tri sleep) is that these people don't seem to realise is that sleep isn't something you can 'save up' like money. I had SO MANY people saying that to me when I was pregnant with DS1, "Save as much sleep up as you can now." Instead of handing out such useful advice, why don't they bring you a week's worth of dinners after baby arrives?


----------



## tallybee

:rofl: I know lol people say the stupidest shit :rofl:


----------



## Rainstorm

tallybee said:


> I was at a friends place yesterday and another of their friends was there,she kept telling me how I need to get as much sleep as I can now etc etc. I just about pissed myself laughingand everyone looked at me like I was mental. Have these people not heard of spd and 3rd trimester discomfort? Have they forgotten (they're all parents ) or were they lucky? Who knows!!!!

Such stupid advice. My toddler has only started sleeping through the night a few months ago. He ocassionally wakes up if he's sick or has tummy ache. Last night, I woke up to pee at 2:30 am. Couldn't fall asleep again till 4. he woke up at 4:15 crying. Put him back 4:30 and couldn't go back to sleep till 5:30, then when I was dozing off I had to pee. :dohh:
In my last pregnancy I got less sleep on the third tri than I did during the first three months with lo


----------



## startd

Hahaha it amazes me that with so many people pregnant, over all of history, that people still don't know what to say to pregnant women - so they end up saying stupid things like that. 
Or - "Wow, you're so big/small"....
And so much "when I was pregnant I did this/I could still do this/I am superwoman"


----------



## Twag

V day :wohoo: 

People do say the stupidest things it is mental :wacko:


----------



## MissR

I had so many people say that with my first. However I have noticed in this pregnancy, that nobody mentions the fact that I'm pregnant, which I'm happy with! But whenever I am out without my daughter and people think I'm a first time mummy, they always say something? 

Anyone else feeling a little fed up? I feel huge and uncomfortable but I'm not ready for little one yet. I want to try and enjoy this pregnancy as it will be my last but I'm really struggling with it x


----------



## Aliop

*touch wood* this has been my best pregnancy but I am hoping I continue feeing that over the coming weeks as it does suck when you're feeling uncomfortable and over it. 

When is everyone planning to wash and organise bub's wardrobes? I started sorting on the weekend and it is a much bigger job than I anticipated :wacko:


----------



## MissR

That's great your feeling good Aliop! I think I need to start making some changes in my life and diet and maybe that will help?! 

I have bubs wardrobe sorted. Each time I bought new clothes I washed them and put them in his room. I bought his wardrobe the other day and organised it all, so his room is almost finished now.

Would LOVE to see pics of everybody's nurseries, if anyone would like to share??xx


----------



## craquinette

MissR said:


> Anyone else feeling a little fed up? I feel huge and uncomfortable but I'm not ready for little one yet. I want to try and enjoy this pregnancy as it will be my last but I'm really struggling with it x

Me!! I feel the same!! Although I must admit I'm lucky as I'm not feeling really uncomfortable or don't have any pain, but I'm just sick of it! I find pregnancy pretty boring and frustrating, can't wait for it to be over but so not ready to have a little one for real!! It all feels so weird!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

No wardrobe sorting here. I've still yet to put together her furniture! Lol

I am painting all the drawers on her furniture set, but I forgot to sand first the first time, so I had to remove all the paint. Just got all the paint removed, so now got to sand, prime, repaint, and clear coat the drawers. Then I have to put everything together. THEN I'll wash and put away her clothes.

My first baby shower is this weekend. So I'm sure she'll be getting lots more clothes! (And probably not much of the stuff we really need.)


----------



## 3boys

This is the first pregnancy where I'm able to sleep which I'm so grateful for.


----------



## Twag

I am finding this pregnancy so much harder than my first more aches & pains (probably caused by also having a 17 month old), still sick and not sleeping :wacko: I cannot wait for her to arrive tbh although this is my LAST pregnancy I am not overly enjoying it :(

I have not sorted anything for her yet I need to get my son's new room sorted first then I can sort out her bits but I am nervous of washing her clothes (although I know she is a girl) just in case :wacko: stupid I know :dohh: I am itching to get it all sorted tho


----------



## Rainstorm

I can't sort out the clothes cos we are building new rooms for the kids (my lo's room was way too small for two children), so currently the house is a mess. I have looked though ds' newborn clothes to see what I can use with DD since most of it is pastel colours. I can't wait till the rooms are ready so I can start decorating the nursery!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

MissR said:


> Anyone else feeling a little fed up? I feel huge and uncomfortable but I'm not ready for little one yet. I want to try and enjoy this pregnancy as it will be my last but I'm really struggling with it x

This how I feel depending on the day... or hour. Haha. I'm tired of being pregnant mostly because I feel out of control with my body. Though I do love feeling him move around and grow, etc.



craquinette said:


> Me!! I feel the same!! Although I must admit I'm lucky as I'm not feeling really uncomfortable or don't have any pain, but I'm just sick of it! I find pregnancy pretty boring and frustrating, can't wait for it to be over but so not ready to have a little one for real!! It all feels so weird!!!

This sums up my thoughts. Pregnancy is boring, and it's taking waayyyy too long. I'm ready for it to be over, but I'm not ready for him to be real. I don't know how you team yellow ladies do it. I'd be going even more mad if I didn't know the name, sex, and who I'm going through all of this for. :haha:


----------



## lucylu79

Evening ladies, i've finally started to buy a few bits and bobs, found a bargain medela electric breast pump on ebay and i've just bought a new chest of drawers for DS' room so we can have the changing table out of his room for the nursery.

I've got family visiting next week, i've only allowed them to stay 2 nights as for those nights I give up my bedroom and hubby and I are on a pull out bed. 
Once they've gone, i've got one more week in work and then thats it! As of July 31st i've finished for 9 months maternity leave, I can't believe it's come around so quickly! Ok so babs isn't due until Oct 9th but it'll soon fly past with a 4 year old on summer hols to entertain!!!

Once i'm on leave I plan to be more on here, anyone find the Website slow with all the adverts? My laptop doesn't like it much and I find it a bit of a chore
to come on daily but with more time to myself I will be around!!!

x-x-x


----------



## MissR

I'm feeling so fed up tonight, I'm in one of those moods where I just want to cry for no reason. This is becoming more and more often these days... Anyone know if your hormones rage back up in third tri?? I'm feeling emotional about everything. And I know that I've probably spent most of this pregnancy moaning. My OH loves to tell me how much I moan. I don't mean to be a nag or a moaner. I'm just plain fed up. Sorry for the rant ladies! Xxx


----------



## Charmed86

Apparently hormones will continue to get worse until around week 36! I only know that because they mess with my gestational diabetes & I was told because of the increased production, my GD could get worse before it gets better. So yep, lots of hormones I'm afraid!

I'm trying to figure out when the 3rd trimester starts. Some people say 28wks, some say 27! I even wondered if it changed for each country, being in the UK is it 27wks? But even then I find conflicting opinions! Seems no one knows! 

A friend told me she's 13wks preg & asked how long I have left.. Just over 13wks! Yikes!! I can't wait to meet my little boy xx


----------



## MissR

Charmed I think in the uk, third tri is from the end of week 27/start of week 28. That's when I have counted it from. Could be wrong though! I know it does vary from place to place! Xx


----------



## Aliop

Hormones are the pits :wacko: My second pregnancy was really tough (my little boy was 18 months old), I think it was because he only had me for entertainment and I just wanted to hibernate with all my aches and pains. This time my two year old has his two bigger siblings to keep him entertained so it is a lot easier for me as they will play around and do basically anything he wants/needs and he is toilet trained so mama is (relatively!) off the hook ...until meal times anyway lol 

I will take some nursery photos! I love it! I had bags and bags of baby clothes to sort through :dohh: which means loads of washing to do plus I have bought him new things (which just quietly we did not need haha!) and I've still got all the cloth nappies to wash and sort :wacko: and bedding :wacko: OMG feels like shit is getting real!!!


----------



## apreslaube

I cry over everything. Hormones are a pain lol. 

I traveled to see family over the weekend and had my baby show. It was such a wonderful time. Family and friends were so great. 

So today we had one of our routine prenatal appointments. I told the doctor thay I had noticed over the past week that Edison's movement had decreased. He sent me to the hospital for a biophysical ultrasound test. We just left there. We were there 3 hours. Everything is totally normal thank god. I'm just not feeling him as much even though he's constantly moving. Apparently I'm dehydrated. The doctor said the baby looks spectacular. She said he actually moves more than the average 28 week old. I was a mess with worry of course!


----------



## tallybee

Hey all!

Just been for 28w appointment, had bloods and anti d. Fh measuring 29. Also lo has moved round so head down, she was booting me in the cervix until yesterday and now getting me under the ribs.

I've washed all her clothes as and when we got them, just need to organise properly as we've got all sizes up to 6-9 month pretty much covered but everything is just crammed in the cupboard lol.

We don't have a room for her to go in, the cot will be by our bed to begin with and I'm hoping to get the loft clear and put my 11 year old up there. It needs stair access first though. Then we'll move dd into ds's current room leaving the smallest for baby. 

It's all getting pretty imminent.

Hormones are indeed a bugger. Emotional roller coaster! I'm another who is not enjoying it at all tbh and moaned a lot. I also really wanted to enjoy this pregnancy as it will be my last. My other two were spoiled by abusive partners so it really upsets me that I can't even enjoy the one where my oh isnt a total twat. Just can't wait for lo to be here x


----------



## StaceyM

I haven't bought a single thing for the new baby yet. I think I'll probably wait until August. It's my first baby so I still have to get all of the furniture, diapers, and early clothing needs. My mom is coming into town next week, so I think I'll go shop around and price things out/see what's available. 

I haven't had any huge emotional surges like a lot of people are talking about. My temperament has been pretty even. My husband even mentioned it the other day. I am ridiculously tired though and I have trouble sleeping a lot. It isn't really the discomfort, but more that my hormones give me weird dreams and I wake up at least a few times a night. I feel lucky though because, even though I'm 39, what I'm experiencing doesn't really seem worse than the average preggo so far. I'm in pretty good shape though overall so I guess that helps.

Finally in the 3rd trimester tomorrow, if you count 27 weeks as 3rd. The first tri dragged and I was so sick, but the 2nd has been pretty quick. I don't know how it's supposed to be counted, but breaking it up into thirds - 13.3 weeks, 26.6 weeks, and 39.9 weeks - makes sense to me. Then again I have a math brain :wacko:


----------



## Hope87

Wow... almost done week 28 already! When I start thinking about all the stuff we have left to do, I get nervous and freak out. hahahah 

This is our first, so we've only bought the nursery furniture so far. There are a lot of essentials we need to buy, but will wait until after the baby showers next month. 

Last weekend, hubby and I spent an entire day looking at travel systems, specifically a jogger style system. It was pretty overwhelming! Especially the prices. I think we're going to pick the Graco Fast Action Jogger system, but I'm still not 100% sure. Its going for $529 here in Canada....that affordable compared to the BOB/Britax or Baby Jogger systems.... but is still a big price tag. 

The pregnancy is going really well! Baby is still measuring one week ahead of schedule. My iron and blood platelets are continuing to drop. They're now far outside the acceptable low (passed the normal low weeks ago) and my doctor is concerned that continues to drop even on supplements. So, I'm on a new iron supplement 2x a day, plus my prenatal. Thankfully, she recommended a laxative hahaha! 

The summer heat has really been bothering me. I cannot do yoga at home anymore (we don't have AC), or walk outside. Lane swimming has been my saving grace. I find its the only way I can safely do cardio in the heat. The stress and weight is lifted from your body and you feel like you can do anything! Seriously! If you've been thinking about it, just do it! Doesn't matter if you're a lane swimmer or someone who just wants to float around. It will cool you down, reduce swelling, reduce the stress on your joints and back, and give you some cardiovascular exercise. 

I hope you are all doing well <3


----------



## tallybee

Although this is my third, we have had to start from scratch with baby items, I have moved home 4 times since DD was born and even more before that since DS! Plus the gap in between, means nothing has been kept. I had no intention of having more until getting in a relationship with OH, and deciding we wanted this LO. 

Luckily money isn't as tight as it was in the past, but we have still got most things second hand. We've been quite lucky with relatives handing on items like we're getting a crib that used to be at OH's parents house for their other granddaughter, and a moses basket from my brother's OH's sister! Plus trawling gumtree and local facebook groups for items has been fantastic. I found a perfectly good Mamas n Papas Luna buggy last week - it needed a clean but is completely fine, the bin man was about to take it away so I rescued it! We now have 3 different pushchairs lol. The graco one I bought from a charity shop ages ago folds up small, so good for the car boot. The M&P one I found, slightly sturdier but bulkier too. And then a couple of days ago I got a Mothercare Xtreme (big 3 wheel off roader with car seat) for £50 on gumtree, they used to sell new for £400 and the one I got is in very good almost new condition! It takes up most of the car boot when folded, but will be great for going walks in the woods with the dog, and for festivals etc! Sorted lol! I always wanted the big 3 wheeler when my other kids were little but could never afford one. We also got given a free travel cot (pack n play) and backpack carrier for when LO is big enough. I feel reasonably organised lol. Just need to see about sling(s) as I have no clue about the best ones, but I have heard there's a local lady who runs a 'library' of them for trying different kinds so will definitely check that out!


----------



## bathbabe

28+5 weeks for me! Im really starting to struggle with my SPD and think im gunna have to give up work sooner than I wanted, which is a shame since I only have 4weeks left anyway and 1 of those is holiday! But I just cant do anything for very long, sit, stand, walk, nothing :( and im in agony by the time I get home and try to rest. Sleep?!?!?!? I cant get comfy, I toss from one side to the other and back again, up and down for a wee, no real resting time at all it sucks :cry: xx


----------



## tallybee

bathbabe said:


> 28+5 weeks for me! Im really starting to struggle with my SPD and think im gunna have to give up work sooner than I wanted, which is a shame since I only have 4weeks left anyway and 1 of those is holiday! But I just cant do anything for very long, sit, stand, walk, nothing :( and im in agony by the time I get home and try to rest. Sleep?!?!?!? I cant get comfy, I toss from one side to the other and back again, up and down for a wee, no real resting time at all it sucks :cry: xx

:hugs: I'm the same hun pretty shit ain't it xx I really feel bad for hating pregnancy but it's so hard xx


----------



## Becca_89

GingerPanda said:


> Becca_89 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join? Im due 27th October baby number 1 :) congratulations to everyone :) xxx
> 
> Congrats! Do you know if you're having a boy or a girl? Or are you team yellow?Click to expand...

Thank you :) sorry for the late reply! Im having a baby boy. What date are you due ? Xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm due the 2nd. :)

I'll update you on the front page!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Hubby and Miss 5 just put the cot together!!! Everything's getting real now!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Eeeek! Very exciting! Not long until you're 30 weeks. Wowzers!


----------



## WW1

Hi all. I've not bought a thing yet! We've got lots of stuff from DD but need a new cot etc. We're considering moving house and I'm reluctant to get a nursery sorted we might not use before moving. It's tricky! Baby will be in with us for several months anyway so I figure there's no hurry. So different from my first - her nursery was finished by now!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Consult for C section in the morning. Any ideas of what to ask? 

Excited to find out bumps birthday! I hope we get a date!


----------



## tallybee

No idea what to ask but good luck at the consultation xx


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well it's certainly nice being in the 3rd trimester! I only have about 9 weeks left for my twins to show up. Looking forward to meeting them! Thankful that we finally have names picked out. Cuinntin Aeneas Ozzy, and Jaetin David Lynn. Although we are keeping the names secret from the rest of our family. 

I've been testing my Sugar due to GD and everything has been great. I didn't even change my diet in any way, and my numbers have still been great. 

I was sleeping great until the last 2 nights and now I toss and turn all night. Very annoying!


----------



## Mississippi03

OMG these freaking muscle cramps in my legs while im sleeping. Usually i can work it out like a normal person in ten seconds... Not last night. It went on for like fifteen minutes.. I couldnt make it stop. It felt like my muscle was about to rip apart quite literally. From behind my knee cap alll the way to my ankle.. And anything i did only made it worse. I was screaming like i was being murdered.. Dh had to help force me to work it out. At one point he yelled at me telling me to shut up.. Lol so this morning it was a big joke.. I told him hes going to be terrible support when i go into labour and ya know what he says? 'Well i was sleeping, you woke me up ' lol like wtf you think i wanted this pain? And you think ill get a choice whn i go into labour? Lol

Now today im exhausted because i was terrified of going back to sleep thinking it would happen again.


----------



## Chrissi1981

It's so hard to get my head around the fact in one week I'll be at 30 weeks !! Time is flying so so fast. So excited about meeting little Théodore. He's a very active little boy hopefully more active in the womb than out hahaha. Ginger panda I hope all is well hun.

Xxx


----------



## DoubleTFun

Mississippi03 said:


> OMG these freaking muscle cramps in my legs while im sleeping. Usually i can work it out like a normal person in ten seconds... Not last night. It went on for like fifteen minutes.. I couldnt make it stop. It felt like my muscle was about to rip apart quite literally. From behind my knee cap alll the way to my ankle.. And anything i did only made it worse. I was screaming like i was being murdered.. Dh had to help force me to work it out. At one point he yelled at me telling me to shut up.. Lol so this morning it was a big joke.. I told him hes going to be terrible support when i go into labour and ya know what he says? 'Well i was sleeping, you woke me up ' lol like wtf you think i wanted this pain? And you think ill get a choice whn i go into labour? Lol
> 
> Now today im exhausted because i was terrified of going back to sleep thinking it would happen again.

I had a charlie horse a few nights ago. It was horrible! My husband went into massage mode and got it worked out. Now I try and stretch my legs out before bed. I haven't had any more since.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

CrazyMumma said:


> Consult for C section in the morning. Any ideas of what to ask?
> 
> Excited to find out bumps birthday! I hope we get a date!

What happened at your appointment? Did you get a date?


----------



## apreslaube

Charlie horses are the worst. I get them about once every two weeks.I had one last yyesterday and my leg is sore today. I find that maneuvering my foot into a flat position (like when you are standing on the ground) it stops it. The Charlie horse pulls my foot into a "tip toe" type position. It's so weird how much it hurts.


----------



## bathbabe

Regarding leg cramps - pointing your toes is the natural reaction to it but makes it a hell of a lot worse!! Pull your foot the other way so your lengthening your calf muscles instead and it will stop hurting sooner xx


----------



## Mississippi03

bathbabe said:


> Regarding leg cramps - pointing your toes is the natural reaction to it but makes it a hell of a lot worse!! Pull your foot the other way so your lengthening your calf muscles instead and it will stop hurting sooner xx

This wouldnt e en work for me the other night lol nothing was working.. Any which way made it so much worse


----------



## CrazyMumma

So that appointment did not exactly go as planned...

Babys tummy measurement has dropped from the 32 percentile to the 10th. I am having another scan in a week to see if baby has grown or if there is a problem. CTG and scan next week and then I see the head consultant. Trying not to Google or freak out but its very scary.

They are concerned that I am at massive risk of blood clots with being immobile so am now having to give myself injections daily. Did the first one on my own this morning - not helping my hatred of needles!!! 

I will be having a c section but don't know when and didn't even end up discussing tubal ligation 

My head is a mess right now


----------



## apreslaube

:hugs: I'm sorry crazymumma you had a bad appointment. We're his other measurements ok? I didn't know tummy was a big deal...


----------



## Aliop

CM fingers crossed all is well and you are just baking a little bub:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Sending love, hon. I hope all turns out well. That's scary, for sure! :hugs:



My first ever baby shower is today! I'm excited! I am also excited to be going back home tomorrow, as I miss my husband very much. Been spending the week with my family in Nashville where I grew up.


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have been so bad at updating lately. I am having some bad back and pelvic pain and haven't been sitting at my computer, and I find posting from my phone to be awkward. 

The boys are continuing to thrive and still measuring 1 week ahead. Twin A still had the echogenic spot on his bowel at my ultrasound last week which may be a Meconium Peritonitis/ Meconium Illeus, but because he is growing well and the spot is staying more or less the same my doctor feels it is best to keep him cooking and continue to monitor him every 3 weeks with an ultrasound. I also have NST and exams at the hospital weekly now.

My goal is 37 weeks now, if I make it to that then I can deliver at my local hospital. If I go any earlier I will have to be flown to the closest hospital with a NICU which is about 430km away, so that would understandably be a great disruption to our lives.

I am happy to be having no real complications except for a lot of body pain, which is understandable as I am huge! Measuring 41 weeks fundal height at my last appointment. So I am as big as an overdue singleton pregnancy even though I have only just entered 3rd trimester.
 



Attached Files:







Babies.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bitethebullet

Reading other people's posts I realise I must be quite lucky-I'm still managing a full night of undisturbed sleep. I'm at the loo every 20 mind during the day but for some reason I don't wake in the night for the loo. Once my toddler goes to sleep at 9-9.30 pm (she goes to bed far too late for a 2 year old) I'm out like a light until she comes toddling through to say good morning at around 7 am! I starting to feel fatigue again during the day but have gone into fully blown nesting mode and keep over doing it at the weekendand evenings (I'll be working 4 days until 2 weeks before my due date). Today I've bagged up all my toddler's clothes which are too small, taken a load of stuff to charity, deep cleaned the kitchen and cleaned the nursery ready to get small clothes out again. Also caught up on thelaundry mountain. Oh yes, and just bought a window vac so been doing all the inside windows and anything else I think it'll work on!


----------



## Aliop

bitethebullet said:


> Reading other people's posts I realise I must be quite lucky-I'm still managing a full night of undisturbed sleep. I'm at the loo every 20 mind during the day but for some reason I don't wake in the night for the loo. Once my toddler goes to sleep at 9-9.30 pm (she goes to bed far too late for a 2 year old) I'm out like a light until she comes toddling through to say good morning at around 7 am! I starting to feel fatigue again during the day but have gone into fully blown nesting mode and keep over doing it at the weekendand evenings (I'll be working 4 days until 2 weeks before my due date). Today I've bagged up all my toddler's clothes which are too small, taken a load of stuff to charity, deep cleaned the kitchen and cleaned the nursery ready to get small clothes out again. Also caught up on thelaundry mountain. Oh yes, and just bought a window vac so been doing all the inside windows and anything else I think it'll work on!

I am sleeping like a log too this time! My kids all go to bed at 7pm and come 8pm I am in bed too lol I have been attributing my solid sleeping to no resting/napping through the day just go, go, go haha!


----------



## apreslaube

Oh man. I haven't slept through the night in weeks. I get up just once or twice to use the bathroom. Last night when I woke up my lower back was hurting so bad. I almost woke up husband to have him rub it. It hurts when I go to bed. I am having a really hard time getting comfortable for sleep, even with the maternity pillow. I'm just achy. 

So I'm going for a promotion at work. My boss and her boss have not kept it secret basically since I started that they want me to move into this position. Unfortunately noone was expecting the position to open now. I've been at the company since September. I'm honestly not sure what will happen - my short time here plus upcoming 3 months off really don't bode well. I don't know if they would pick one of my coworkers just to get the position filled or if they would feel I'm worth the wait. I really want to move up.


----------



## tallybee

I've not had a full night sleep in forever lol x


----------



## CrazyMumma

I wish I could sleep! I get a couple of hours of broken sleep at best. Yay for spd!


----------



## Dark_Star

As soon as I fall asleep I have to pee. I am waking up 4-6 times a night for bathroom breaks now.


----------



## startd

CrazyMumma - I'm sorry the appointment didn't go as planned, and hope you're doing ok

Dark_Star - you sound like you're doing really well. I hope you get some relief from the back pain

GingerPanda - how was your baby shower? Hope you had fun

Apreslaube - good luck with the possible promotion! I hope you get it

Things are pretty busy here, but I've finally started to sort out furniture etc for the nursery which is making me feel a little calmer


----------



## Rainstorm

Hello everyone, hope you're doing well. Ginger I hope you had a great baby shower! I'm having the worst back pain right now. And my toddler is super clingy, which doesn't help the back pain. :S


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well today was my one day that I work a week, and I am sore like I have been for the last few weeks. Makes the rest of the day miserable! Doesn't help that this week instead of just waking up 4+ time a night to pee I now lie in bed not being able to sleep. I used to be able to just fall right back asleep. 

This week consists of my 28 week appointment on Tuesday, and Friday is my 28 week Ultrasound.


----------



## tallybee

Agh I'm so sore and uncomfortable. Just want to sleep but can't. I have to get up for my appointment for the whooping cough vaccine first thing x


----------



## tallybee

Lo is kicking like crazy. She has a habit of doing some wild gymnastics when I'm trying to rest. Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hey lady's. Just wanted to update those that remember me. We are pg again. 5+4 today. Hope all of you are enjoying your pg so far.


----------



## Twag

allforthegirl said:


> Hey lady's. Just wanted to update those that remember me. We are pg again. 5+4 today. Hope all of you are enjoying your pg so far.

Congratulations - happy & healthy 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

apreslaube -- I hope you get it!

CrazyMumma - I hope everything works out OK. That really sucks. :hugs:

Everyone else. Yeah, I have the same problem with peeing. I've started drinking only from 7 a.m.- 7:30 p.m. Otherwise, I stay up and down all night peeing!!

I think my LO is getting crowded too. He's kicking pretty hard these days. I was poking him yesterday, and he kicked back. So cute.


----------



## Charmed86

I wish peeing was my problem! I maybe pee twice in the night? My hips wake me up, they're so very sore. Walking helps, so I'm a little grateful when I get up to pee! Haha. 

Congrats allforthegirl! That's lovely news. xx


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> Hey lady's. Just wanted to update those that remember me. We are pg again. 5+4 today. Hope all of you are enjoying your pg so far.

Awwww, yay! I'm so happy for you, hon! I hope everything goes perfectly! (And I hope you get a pink bump, too, but not as much as I just hope everything is great!)



Thanks for asking about my shower, ladies! It was fun! Kind of awkward. I got a book of Veggie Tales children's prayers from one of my mom's co-workers who doesn't know me that well. My friends kind of chuckled, because everyone knows hubs and I are atheists. My mom said I responded very well. We will probably donate it to someone who will enjoy it. :haha:

We got a lot of other things, including money to put towards the car seat I want. A few of my relatives griped that the one I asked for was "too expensive" (it's $299, but it's one of the convertible ones she will be able to use for the rest of her life, and has an amazing safety and parent rating). I don't see how the thing I'm literally trusting to save my child's life in the event of a car crash can be "too expensive", but whatever. I'm a firm believer that there are some things you just don't go cheap on.


Here is the little dragon cake we got for the shower:
https://s17.postimg.org/gl0fshfan/WP_20150718_13_57_41_Rich.jpg


And here's a picture of the adorable diaper cake my cousin made:
https://s14.postimg.org/6hbebcdv5/WP_20150718_17_06_08_Pro.jpg


----------



## 3boys

Allforthegirl that's fab news congrats x


----------



## Mrs Mel

allforthegirl said:


> Hey lady's. Just wanted to update those that remember me. We are pg again. 5+4 today. Hope all of you are enjoying your pg so far.

Yay! Congratulations on your rainbow!!

I hope everyone else is doing well? I really can't believe how quickly time is going. 30 weeks to me has always felt like the home straight and we're all either there or almost there! Exciting! X


----------



## 3boys

Gp I love the shower pics x


----------



## Hit Girl

GP, the photos are gorgeous!!!

We had a very similar awkward moment. My aunt gave us a book of children's prayers and a book about Noah's ark that was loaded with LOTS of very religious language. It came with Noah and two giraffes. We donated the book and kept the toys. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks!


I'm feeling good, mostly just heartburn. Living off Zantac! :haha:

I went out and bought some really good, supportive sandals and sneakers today (sneakers are ones that don't have to be tied, of course ;)), so I am rather poor. But Motherhood Maternity had some t-shirts on sale, 3 for $10, so I got some t-shirts too!


----------



## Rainstorm

Ginger lovely pics! When I was pg with my DS I got an eating chair for my shower. It was a great gift that I'm still using and will be using for a long time. This time around I don't think I'll get a baby shower, and it's fine. People spent so much money on my lo, for the shower, christening and for his first birthday that I felt guilty lol


----------



## Dark_Star

I got my first "That has to be twins!" today! Measuring 41 weeks at my OB appointment last week. And still wearing miniskirts as you can see, haha! I don't get out anymore except to appointments, today I did my first NST.
 



Attached Files:







11760153_10154128413652814_3625433488984061794_n (1).jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dark_Star

GP that cake is beautiful!
I'm also living off Zantac and Tums... and still getting puke-burps all day long.


----------



## Tink1o5

Allforthegirl- I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Gp- very cute cake :)


----------



## Twag

Fantastic bump :thumbup:

Eeek I am almost down to double digits :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

allforthegirl said:


> Hey lady's. Just wanted to update those that remember me. We are pg again. 5+4 today. Hope all of you are enjoying your pg so far.

That's amazing news,so happy for you hun xxxx all the best!



Charmed86 said:


> I wish peeing was my problem! I maybe pee twice in the night? My hips wake me up, they're so very sore. Walking helps, so I'm a little grateful when I get up to pee! Haha.
> 
> Congrats allforthegirl! That's lovely news. xx

I feel your pain xx can't get comfy at all x



Mrs Mel said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey lady's. Just wanted to update those that remember me. We are pg again. 5+4 today. Hope all of you are enjoying your pg so far.
> 
> Yay! Congratulations on your rainbow!!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well? I really can't believe how quickly time is going. 30 weeks to me has always felt like the home straight and we're all either there or almost there! Exciting! XClick to expand...

Yeah I think the 30 week mark is a biggie too! Not long now omg. 



Twag said:


> Fantastic bump :thumbup:
> 
> Eeek I am almost down to double digits :happydance:

Yay! 

Gp lovely pics xx

I think everyone who even knows oh and/or myself would know not to buy anything religious lool xx

My arm has been quite sore from the whooping cough jab. Definitely worth it though x


----------



## MissR

Allforthegirl that is such great news! Congrats :) 

Ginger I love that cake!! Did it taste as good as it looks?

Lovely bump pic dark star!

I'm almost at 30 weeks! Feels so unreal. Is everybody prepared? I only have a few things left to buy, mainly my hospital bag stuff, but I still feel really unprepared! Xx


----------



## Charmed86

Haha, we've bought most things but the nursery is not ready. We still need it decorating & the furniture is all flat packed still!! It's taken us *months* to find someone to do up the nursery for us & it's driving me mad. We still don't have a completion date for it. Argh. With my GD, Oliver might come earlier than we expect too, so I need it doing asap! Not that it makes any difference to the bl**dy decorators!!


----------



## GingerPanda

The cake was good! It was actually a grocery store cake (Publix), and only cost $18! It was originally a dinosaur, but they put little wings on it for me to make it a dragon. :cloud9:


----------



## MissR

Charmed, must be frustrating for you not having it ready! Have they not set a date for when it will be completed by? Luckily, we seem to finally be getting there with the nursery. I have been hand painting stars onto his wall for what seems like an eternity! But finally am coming to an end! We have his furniture in and just need to put the cot together now.

GP that's so cute they did that for you! Making me want some cake now :haha: xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Hmmmm maybe in a few weeks can we start an october owls nursery picture sharing thread? So we can just share pics of our adorable baby rooms??? Is anyone else into this idea?? Lol id start it but im not ready to share yet hah


----------



## Dark_Star

My baby room is just piles of disassembled things and folded used baby clothes right now. I'm not worrying about it too much before the babies come as they will be in my room for the first 3 months or so, and I will feel better about doing all the labor to sort it out after they are safely born.


----------



## tallybee

Ahhhh I wish we had a room! Baby will have her cot next to my bed! My oh is so crap at getting anything done I just know she will be a toddler before he gets his finger out do it'll all fall to me. It's really irritating as he has lots of handy skills but getting him to start jobs is hard enough never mind finish them! I'll have to save up the money I save from my bargains rather than buying brand new and get a man in to do most of it. We really need the loft space as a 4th bedroom so need stairs instead of the ladder access. But the whole loft is full of his crap!


----------



## Dreamer320

Hi ladies - 29 weeks today!


Heartburn... Need I say more?!?! 

Tums isn't helping not one bit :wacko:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Scan in the morning and I am nervous as hell. Last time bub had dropped from the 32 percentile to below the 10th. Hoping for some good growth!

69 days to go here. C sec at 38-39 weeks means 55 days to go. That's if baby is growing well other wise they will bring baby earlier. Its feeling very real!


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your appointment today :hugs:


----------



## apreslaube

Good good luck crazymumma! !!

So my MIL's friend gave her a stroller/car seat system for me. It expired December 2014. I told her it's awesome and I'll use it as a stroller but I can't put that in the car. Another friend gave her a used car seat but this one is good till 2018 and I looked it up. It gets really good reviews so I'm happy about that. Anyway, one of her friends is throwing my baby shower. At her house. I'm so confused! I've spent a little time with this woman but I don't get why she is throwing it! It's super nice but I'm just like, this is awkward. ... lol.


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well yesterday at my 28 week appointment I was measuring 39 weeks. Thanks to my huge bump. My boys have been more active the last 3 days and waking me up during the night having parties in my tummy. Now if I rest my laptop on my belly they bounce it off. They are getting stronger by the day!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, CrazyMumma!

I have a growth checkup scan tomorrow.


I feel like Luci has been moving less the last week or so, but I've been so busy, it's hard to tell. She used to be most active when I laid down for bed, but that hasn't been the case for about a month, so I guess her pattern is changing. This stupid anterior placenta probably isn't helping either. I do still feel her move every day, and her heart rate is normal. We don't have the NHS, so I really don't want to go to the ER and get charged $2000 for them to tell me she's fine.


----------



## apreslaube

Ginger. I have anterieor placenta too. I was feeling decreased movement at my last appointment so they sent me for a biophysical ultrasound. Edison was kicking a ton, I just wasnt feeling mostly because I was a bit dehydrated. Are you drinking lots of water?


----------



## tallybee

Hey xx

Good luck crazymumma xx

Ginger, I second making sure you're drinking enough xx

LO has been moving loads still, she's turned fully round several times in the last week - I can feel the difference in where she kicks! I don't think the anterior placenta is making as much difference to feeling now that she's getting this big.


----------



## GingerPanda

I have been trying to drink more water. I find if I drink too much, I end up throwing it up when I cough or burp. I suppose I will keep on drinking more and just start carrying around my puke bowl from first tri again. :haha:


----------



## 3boys

Tomorrow I have glucose tolerance test in morning and then I have to go to fetal assessment unit for ecg and heart echo they are worried about palpitations but I thought it was normal in pregnancy.


----------



## MissR

Mississippi I love that idea! I just put up the cot bed today... Baby's room is tiny, it is the box room but I am grateful my LOs won't have to share as my DD likes her own space! I am in love with his room and can't wait to show it off when it's finished!

Crazymumma - good luck and hope all goes well :) 

I am another who struggles to drink enough water. I just kind of forget. But my Brixton hicks keep on getting more frequent so I should really drink more. I was told off by midwife at 28 week check so should deffo be drinking more x


----------



## Mississippi03

MissR said:


> Mississippi I love that idea! I just put up the cot bed today... Baby's room is tiny, it is the box room but I am grateful my LOs won't have to share as my DD likes her own space! I am in love with his room and can't wait to show it off when it's finished x

Im glad someone else is into it lol im obsessed with nurseries.. Cant wait to show it off when im done! 

Lol nobody else responded? Not sure if anyone else is into it? I dont post often because i feel bad that a lot just gets looked over and never acknowledged in big threads like this


----------



## apreslaube

We won't have a nursery, as we have a one bedroom apartment :(


----------



## Tink1o5

I won't be having a nursery either as I to am in an apartment


----------



## Charmed86

I love the idea of sharing nursery photos :) I can't wait to show everyone Oliver's room.. I think we might have found someone to decorate it. I just hope they are as reliable as they seem!! 

I've got my whooping cough vaccination this morning. 

I think I might have SPD.. My hips are so so sore when I go to bed now. I'm barely getting any sleep! Last night, I somehow ended up sleeping on top of my pregnancy pillow! My hips feel better for it, but my bump was so sore. Just can't win :(


----------



## Twag

My nursery is still done from #1 so it isn't going to change tbh but I am happy to post pics when it is all sorted again :thumbup:


----------



## MissR

Yay other people want to show theirs off too :) we will have to get that going when we have our nurseries ready! I know what you mean, it is very hard to keep up with everybody on here. I do my best to respond to everybody but it is difficult! 

I am struggling to keep up with my DD now, she is so so active and with it now being summer holidays in the uk, I won't be getting the little break I do when she goes nursery. She just chased me round the house 3 times while I was trying to tidy, and now I am exhausted!! I just don't want her to feel like I'm not putting enough energy into her :( but it's hard to keep up at this stage x


----------



## WW1

I'm not sure what to do about our nursery. We're thinking of moving house so I don't want to get the nursery done for us to move house and not use it (esp given LO won't be in there for several months anyway). I think we might repaint and then put furniture together if we haven't sold after baby is born. It's tricky! With DD the nursery was done by now!


----------



## GingerPanda

Our nursery is just painted and got the curtains hung. We bought all her furniture from IKEA, and I'm going to refinish and paint all the drawers, so it's a bit too much of a mess to show yet!

:haha:


Here was a pic I took of the paint while it was drying:
https://s10.postimg.org/ulo4objs9/WP_20150619_15_18_52_Rich.jpg


And here is a pic of her curtains, grey and white:
https://s23.postimg.org/xakky3ru3/WP_20150630_11_09_49_Rich.jpg


And here is a pic of the art I'm hanging over her crib:
https://s28.postimg.org/bgm5vx23h/WP_20150626_11_30_51_Rich.jpg


----------



## Dark_Star

I have a question ladies: I have been receiving a lot of gifts in the mail and will get more when I put up my registry, what is the etiquette around thanking for gifts if you do not see the gifter in person? Should I call/email/message them right away, or wait and send a physical card? How are you tracking what you receive? I'm not having a shower as most of my friends and family are long distance.


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star said:


> I have a question ladies: I have been receiving a lot of gifts in the mail and will get more when I put up my registry, what is the etiquette around thanking for gifts if you do not see the gifter in person? Should I call/email/message them right away, or wait and send a physical card? How are you tracking what you receive? I'm not having a shower as most of my friends and family are long distance.

I just have a list going of who gave me what, and I'm going to mail them all thank you cards when I get a chance.


----------



## Tink1o5

Gp- I wanted to share this with you just in case. It probably doesn't apply to you but rather safe than sorry 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...epair-recall-chest-dresser-tipovers/30497445/


----------



## Mississippi03

Tink1o5 said:


> Go- I wanted to share this with you just in case. It probably doesn't apply to you but rather safe than sorry
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...epair-recall-chest-dresser-tipovers/30497445/

I looked at the malm, decided on hemnes. Fyi in canada they include wall anchoring kits. But does this solve the problem? I betcha most people opt not to use them. I didnt use mine.. Yet! But i did keep it for when babe can climb so that i could anchor it then


----------



## Tink1o5

I'm not exactly sure if the wall anchoring kits fix the problem or if there is some kind of defect with the shelves themselves.


----------



## Twag

Eeek double digits :happy dance:


----------



## Hit Girl

Congratulations Twag! :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

Ds we haven't got that problem as nobody buys anything :rofl: I'd day a thanks in any form is good though??

Congrats on doubles twag!


----------



## bathbabe

10weeks! 10weeks! 10weeks! Eeeeekkk :wohoo:


----------



## GingerPanda

Tink1o5 said:


> Gp- I wanted to share this with you just in case. It probably doesn't apply to you but rather safe than sorry
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...epair-recall-chest-dresser-tipovers/30497445/

It does. I have already ordered my wall anchor kits. :)

Our bedroom set is Malm. It came with the anchors, we just didn't use them. But we did keep them to add later. Her nursery furniture didn't come with them, though, and they are mailing me free ones.


Thanks for checking, though!


----------



## tallybee

bathbabe said:


> 10weeks! 10weeks! 10weeks! Eeeeekkk :wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



GingerPanda said:


> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> Gp- I wanted to share this with you just in case. It probably doesn't apply to you but rather safe than sorry
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...epair-recall-chest-dresser-tipovers/30497445/
> 
> It does. I have already ordered my wall anchor kits. :)
> 
> Our bedroom set is Malm. It came with the anchors, we just didn't use them. But we did keep them to add later. Her nursery furniture didn't come with them, though, and they are mailing me free ones.
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking, though!Click to expand...

Glad you're sorted x


----------



## Tink1o5

GP- Glad to hear! :) 

Congrats on double digits and 10 weeks left ladies!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well my twins are measuring 3lbs 1 oz and 2 lbs 12oz. They are both breech currently. Hoping if I do some handstands in the pool next weekend I'll convince them to flip.


----------



## startd

allforthegirl said:


> Hey lady's. Just wanted to update those that remember me. We are pg again. 5+4 today. Hope all of you are enjoying your pg so far.

Congratulations! That's wonderful news!



3boys said:


> Gp I love the shower pics x

Likewise - looks like you had a great day. Love the cake!



Dark_Star said:


> I got my first "That has to be twins!" today! Measuring 41 weeks at my OB appointment last week. And still wearing miniskirts as you can see, haha! I don't get out anymore except to appointments, today I did my first NST.

You look great!



MissR said:


> Allforthegirl that is such great news! Congrats :)
> 
> Ginger I love that cake!! Did it taste as good as it looks?
> 
> Lovely bump pic dark star!
> 
> I'm almost at 30 weeks! Feels so unreal. Is everybody prepared? I only have a few things left to buy, mainly my hospital bag stuff, but I still feel really unprepared! Xx

I'm not prepared but quite relaxed about it now as I have purchased most things. We'll start working on putting together the furniture next weekend, and I have my baby shower in 3 weeks so will sort out the rest then



DoubleTFun said:


> Well yesterday at my 28 week appointment I was measuring 39 weeks. Thanks to my huge bump. My boys have been more active the last 3 days and waking me up during the night having parties in my tummy. Now if I rest my laptop on my belly they bounce it off. They are getting stronger by the day!

Cute!



Dark_Star said:


> I have a question ladies: I have been receiving a lot of gifts in the mail and will get more when I put up my registry, what is the etiquette around thanking for gifts if you do not see the gifter in person? Should I call/email/message them right away, or wait and send a physical card? How are you tracking what you receive? I'm not having a shower as most of my friends and family are long distance.

I always send a physical card, but most of my friends just message



Twag said:


> Eeek double digits :happy dance:

YAY! Congratulations!



bathbabe said:


> 10weeks! 10weeks! 10weeks! Eeeeekkk :wohoo:

Woohoo! You're getting so close



DoubleTFun said:


> Well my twins are measuring 3lbs 1 oz and 2 lbs 12oz. They are both breech currently. Hoping if I do some handstands in the pool next weekend I'll convince them to flip.

Please, please take a picture of that!

I'd love to see nursery pictures too. All going well here. We had our antenatal classes yesterday, and it was great to see the maternity rooms, delivery suites and theatre. It's definitely feeling more real. I'm getting tired faster now too - I need to start shrinking how much I'm trying to do each day, I think!


----------



## tallybee

Omg I'm 30 weeks :shock: :happydance:


----------



## startd

Woohoo Tally!


----------



## geordiemoo

tallybee said:


> Omg I'm 30 weeks :shock: :happydance:

Me too...after today we are in single digit weeks to go. Finally :happydance:


----------



## Mississippi03

tallybee said:


> Omg I'm 30 weeks :shock: :happydance:




geordiemoo said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm 30 weeks :shock: :happydance:
> 
> Me too...after today we are in single digit weeks to go. Finally :happydance:Click to expand...

Eeeeeeekkkkkk! Me too! Ten week countdown ladies! Xo


----------



## Twag

Yay for 10 week countdown ladies I cannot wait to get to that point


----------



## apreslaube

I am definitely nesting now...

So yesterday the in-laws came by to drop off some baby stuff and 2 dressers. They took us out to lunch, and my MIL saw a babys r us next door and wanted to stop in. They ended up buying us a play yard and a crib - https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23371996&cp=2255957.2273443.68293816.2256245&parentPage=search! We got the play yard up next to my side of the bed. The crib is staying at their house for awhile since we don't have the room and don't really need it yet. The play yard no longer looks like the picture - it has tons of Eddie's things in it that haven't been properly put away yet .

https://s12.postimg.org/kygcfxzrx/20150725_160955.jpg


----------



## StaceyM

Congrats ladies. That 10 week countdown must feel great!


----------



## DoubleTFun

apreslaube
I can't wait to get my pack n play. Ours looks like yours, but is brown and blue with monkeys. 

Week 29


----------



## craquinette

Mississippi03 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm 30 weeks :shock: :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm 30 weeks :shock: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too...after today we are in single digit weeks to go. Finally :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeeeeekkkkkk! Me too! Ten week countdown ladies! XoClick to expand...

Same here !!! So Weird !! 
10 weeks until due date, 8 weeks left at work (if all goes well!). Getting real now.
My nephew was born 5 weeks early, and as I told my boyfriend this week-end: 10 weeks to go... Unless this little one does like his/her cousin and arrives early, it could be 5 weeks to go! Hahaha Scaaaary!


----------



## Hit Girl

Very exciting craquinette! (And all the others who have 10 weeks to go.)

I still feel like the baby in the class being at only 27 weeks.


----------



## Hit Girl

Does anyone have a little one in a breech position? My little guy is and he's been jamming his head up into my diaphragm the last week or so causing me really bad reflux every night. I get woken up by it constantly and I've started having to sleep sitting upright. It really sucks.


----------



## craquinette

Hit Girl said:


> Very exciting craquinette! (And all the others who have 10 weeks to go.)
> 
> I still feel like the baby in the class being at only 27 weeks.

You'll hit 30 weeks before you know it! 
I don't know what position my baby is in... but I can definitely feel some pressure up my rib cage, not comfortable at all! 
I hope your baby moves and gives you a bit of relief!


----------



## Twag

Hit Girl said:


> Very exciting craquinette! (And all the others who have 10 weeks to go.)
> 
> I still feel like the baby in the class being at only 27 weeks.

Same here not even in 3rd tri yet :(

Exciting ladies on the final countdowns next milestone is single digit days :happydance:


----------



## Hit Girl

Don't worry Twag - we'll stick together! :hugs:


----------



## startd

I'm somewhere in the middle! Hit Girl, mine was breech last scan. He seems to be moving around quite a bit still though
Hope you get some sleep


----------



## GingerPanda

Hit Girl said:


> Does anyone have a little one in a breech position? My little guy is and he's been jamming his head up into my diaphragm the last week or so causing me really bad reflux every night. I get woken up by it constantly and I've started having to sleep sitting upright. It really sucks.

Yep! Going to work on flipping her today.

I would just leave her alone and let her flip in time, but I can barely feel her when she's breech because of the anterior placenta. We saw her going nuts on the ultrasound last week, but I could barely feel her at all. :(

I can feel her much better when she's head down, so flipping her for my sanity. Sitting on a big ball and playing music through headphones down low in my uterus got her to flip last time. Hubs jokes she must really like Rise Against. :haha:


The reflux is terrible no matter which position she's in, though. I take Zantac 150. No more than two per day.


----------



## Dark_Star

I've got 2 transverse babies- they are lying side to side like they are on bunkbeds in there. It's looking unlikely that they will both turn because they are crowded, and you cannot attempt to move twins within the womb.


----------



## 3boys

My little man has his head dug into my ribs. I'm not worried though as last baby was spinning breech to head down at 38 weeks


----------



## tallybee

This one has turned loads! She's back to head down again now from what I can feel!


----------



## apreslaube

Eddies rolling a lot today. He was moving a ton yesterday. He apparently now moves and kicks even when I'm doing stuff. 

The acid reflux is bad for me too :(


----------



## Mississippi03

How do you evn know what poition baby is in? I have nooooo clue. I honestly couldnt feel and differentiate what anything is in there lol
Every movement is below my belly button.. I feel a lot in my lower right but still ome on the left to.. And every now and then he tosses it up and wacks me in the cervix lol.. Sooooo how would i know? 
I go to the midwife tomorrow, maybe she can tell me?


----------



## Aliop

My baby is all over the place, I am hoping he decides to make head down his preferred position soon though! 

I have an OB appt late this afternoon which I am not looking forward to with having to take three children along to as well :wacko: weekly appointments start for me from here on it, just hope this baby decides to behave and stay put until 40 weeks!!


----------



## craquinette

I had a doctor's appointment this morning to get my whooping cough vaccine. 
Just by feeling my belly, she was able to tell me Baby is head down at the moment. That blows my mind, I have no idea how she's able to tell just by touching my belly!! I sure wish I could tell!! 
But she also said that at this stage (30 weeks), babies move A LOT, and we're not talking just kicks, but flips and turns and so on. So baby can be head down one minute, and the other way the next. It's not until about 36 weeks that they kind of settle in one position as it gets more difficult for them to move. 
I guess that's what all the weird movements I feel are! Baby's just having too much fun doing flips in there! :haha:


----------



## MissR

Baby is head down for me at the moment, so hoping it stays that way! He always has his feet on my right, jabbing me in the ribs! I know he is head down as he frequently gets the hiccups and it's down low. Is it just me that can sometimes feel a little hand/elbow through my belly button where it seems to be really thin? I'm assuming that's what it is anyway as it's definitely some sort of limb :haha: 

I really hate it when he turns his bum around and it's sticking out, makes my belly go rock hard and makes me need a wee lol. I'm almost at 9 weeks to go!!! It's coming round so quick now!x


----------



## 3boys

MissR said:


> Baby is head down for me at the moment, so hoping it stays that way! He always has his feet on my right, jabbing me in the ribs! I know he is head down as he frequently gets the hiccups and it's down low. Is it just me that can sometimes feel a little hand/elbow through my belly button where it seems to be really thin? I'm assuming that's what it is anyway as it's definitely some sort of limb :haha:
> 
> I really hate it when he turns his bum around and it's sticking out, makes my belly go rock hard and makes me need a wee lol. I'm almost at 9 weeks to go!!! It's coming round so quick now!x

I can feel hiccups down really low but every scan shows him breech. Plus his head hurts under my ribs.


----------



## Twag

No idea what my little miss is up too but she has been having a full on rave in there since after dinner last night and all night long and still having a few movements from her! Not sure if I should be worried she is moving so much :wacko:

I am pretty sure she is breech or transverse tho due to the movement and a lot of cervix kicks! but wondering if all her movement last night was her switching around as feeling a lot more up top of bump today :shrug:

I remember DS was breech for ages and very close to the end but I managed to get him to turn around making sure I sat upright and on my ball :thumbup:


----------



## MissR

Oh really 3boys? Maybe I have it wrong then. Just taking a guess that he is head down from the feet in the ribs lol! Xx


----------



## Nanaki

Hey hey girls!! How are you all doing? Apologises for my disappearing act as I have got a lot things to do and just got back from Skegness for our holiday there for a week.

Literally don't have time to come in here and check on you all girls! How are your babies doing?? 

My baby girl keeps moving punching and kicking down there!!! 

Almost reaching 30 weeks and will be seeing midwife at 31 weeks (next week) to discuss with a possible of home birth cuz I didn't know that I could put my name down from 37 weeks til 42 weeks to labour at home! Also I had my midwife appt couple of weeks ago but she was covering the original midwife! I was measured a slightly small I was almost 27 weeks and measured 25 Ish. I got a gut feeling that my bump will be still small and will be sending me for a growth scan as I have been through with my youngest son. So waiting game now for me. X


----------



## GingerPanda

Nanaki, Luci is measuring almost two weeks behind too. They've marked me as high risk, even though she appears to be fine. I get a scan every month to make sure she's still growing. Hoping your little miss is okay!

My bump is small too. Every time someone asks me how far along I am, and I say 30 weeks, I always here, "But you're so small!" or "You don't look like you're that far along!" I hate it!


----------



## 3boys

MissR said:


> Oh really 3boys? Maybe I have it wrong then. Just taking a guess that he is head down from the feet in the ribs lol! Xx

Oh gosh I wasn't saying yours wasn't head down just that I'd thought the same and he wasnt.


----------



## MissR

Hehe 3boys, I get what you mean :) he had hiccups again today and they was higher up so I have no clue now. Does anybody know why they get hiccups? Is it just natural for them or am I eating/drinking to much of something? Xx


----------



## 3boys

As far as I know it's just completely natural.


----------



## GingerPanda

Baby hiccups are a totally normal stage of development. They're not entirely sure WHY it happens. Some think it has to do with part of the maturation of the lungs/diaphragm.


----------



## Aliop

Love all the baby updates!

Great appt for me :happydance: Baby was head down but posterior, my 2nd and 3rd (EMCS baby) babies were never head down only breech and transverse so I am taking this as a positive step for my VBAC. We got the best 4d picture I've ever gotten with any of my babies and will try to upload it. Baby already has some hair!!! 

Thing I am happiest about is his measurements as he is now measuring 31 + 3 so has caught up and surpassed my count (30 + 4) as he was always measuring a week or two behind. I have upped my eating and been having more fats and carbs so maybe that helped??? 

Mine gets the hiccups too :cloud9:


----------



## Mississippi03

Sooo tmi post but typically i go number two once every 2-3 days and thats normal for me.. I dont worry about it! But just today i have gone three times. 
Ive been having tightenings in my tummy but not painful at all? Is this braxton hicks? I dont know lol
Then we just came in from a walk, i went wee and when i wiped had a pretty decent chunk of plug on there but it wasnt bloody. 

Are any of these things i should be worried about or just ignore them? Things always happen to me right after leaving the midwives lol


----------



## Aliop

Mississippi03 said:


> Sooo tmi post but typically i go number two once every 2-3 days and thats normal for me.. I dont worry about it! But just today i have gone three times.
> Ive been having tightenings in my tummy but not painful at all? Is this braxton hicks? I dont know lol
> Then we just came in from a walk, i went wee and when i wiped had a pretty decent chunk of plug on there but it wasnt bloody.
> 
> Are any of these things i should be worried about or just ignore them? Things always happen to me right after leaving the midwives lol

Keep an eye on it. Are you drinking enough water? I'd be having a few big glasses of water and a lie down on your left side and see if your BH ease up. Plug regenerates so that in itself wouldn't faze me and the change in bowel habits has been going on here too but whenever in doubt it is best to get checked :flower:


----------



## Mississippi03

Aliop said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo tmi post but typically i go number two once every 2-3 days and thats normal for me.. I dont worry about it! But just today i have gone three times.
> Ive been having tightenings in my tummy but not painful at all? Is this braxton hicks? I dont know lol
> Then we just came in from a walk, i went wee and when i wiped had a pretty decent chunk of plug on there but it wasnt bloody.
> 
> Are any of these things i should be worried about or just ignore them? Things always happen to me right after leaving the midwives lol
> 
> Keep an eye on it. Are you drinking enough water? I'd be having a few big glasses of water and a lie down on your left side and see if your BH ease up. Plug regenerates so that in itself wouldn't faze me and the change in bowel habits has been going on here too but whenever in doubt it is best to get checked :flower:Click to expand...

Ive been drinking more water then usual because ive been worried about dehydration in this humid heat.. Honestly, i drink i pee lol.. The tightenings dont affect me too much.. I noticed them more while out walking but now lying on the couch theyve gone!


----------



## Aliop

Mississippi03 said:


> Aliop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo tmi post but typically i go number two once every 2-3 days and thats normal for me.. I dont worry about it! But just today i have gone three times.
> Ive been having tightenings in my tummy but not painful at all? Is this braxton hicks? I dont know lol
> Then we just came in from a walk, i went wee and when i wiped had a pretty decent chunk of plug on there but it wasnt bloody.
> 
> Are any of these things i should be worried about or just ignore them? Things always happen to me right after leaving the midwives lol
> 
> Keep an eye on it. Are you drinking enough water? I'd be having a few big glasses of water and a lie down on your left side and see if your BH ease up. Plug regenerates so that in itself wouldn't faze me and the change in bowel habits has been going on here too but whenever in doubt it is best to get checked :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been drinking more water then usual because ive been worried about dehydration in this humid heat.. Honestly, i drink i pee lol.. The tightenings dont affect me too much.. I noticed them more while out walking but now lying on the couch theyve gone!Click to expand...

Great news! Sounds like you're all good!! We are in the midst of winter over here lol


----------



## Aliop

I've cropped out all my personal info but this is one of the pictures <3


----------



## Mississippi03

Aliop said:


> View attachment 885925
> 
> 
> I've cropped out all my personal info but this is one of the pictures <3

Amazing! I wish i got another scan so i could see who babe is looking like lol


----------



## apreslaube

My bump is supposedly right on target, however people keep thinking I'm farther along than I am. Someone at work asked how much longer I had. I said about 2 months. She goes, geeze, it looks more like 2 weeks! I really don't think I look *that* big!


----------



## craquinette

Aliop said:


> View attachment 885925
> 
> 
> I've cropped out all my personal info but this is one of the pictures <3

That's a beautiful photo Aliop!! So cute!! :thumbup:


----------



## startd

Mississippi03 said:


> Sooo tmi post but typically i go number two once every 2-3 days and thats normal for me.. I dont worry about it! But just today i have gone three times.
> Ive been having tightenings in my tummy but not painful at all? Is this braxton hicks? I dont know lol
> Then we just came in from a walk, i went wee and when i wiped had a pretty decent chunk of plug on there but it wasnt bloody.
> 
> Are any of these things i should be worried about or just ignore them? Things always happen to me right after leaving the midwives lol

I always have BH when I go out walking. Feels a bit strange (trying to walk while everything is so tight), but not painful. A big drink of water and getting off my feet for a few minutes and they always settle. Hope you're feeling more comfortable



Aliop said:


> Love all the baby updates!
> 
> Great appt for me :happydance: Baby was head down but posterior, my 2nd and 3rd (EMCS baby) babies were never head down only breech and transverse so I am taking this as a positive step for my VBAC. We got the best 4d picture I've ever gotten with any of my babies and will try to upload it. Baby already has some hair!!!
> 
> Thing I am happiest about is his measurements as he is now measuring 31 + 3 so has caught up and surpassed my count (30 + 4) as he was always measuring a week or two behind. I have upped my eating and been having more fats and carbs so maybe that helped???
> 
> Mine gets the hiccups too :cloud9:

This is fantastic news, and the photo is gorgeous! 

I'm keeping a very keen lookout for the post this week - I can't wait until our sheets and nursery bits arrive!


----------



## MissR

So after baby lying in the same position for allll that time. He now seems to have moved. Last night in bed, he did a lovely huge flip. I still think he is head down, but his bum is now over the other side and I'm feeling kicks on my left rather than my right. But with it, has come period like pains and lower back ache. It is a kind of constant ache. I don't think it's a cause for concern and just think it's where he's had a shift around and is now stretching a different area out a bit :haha: xx


----------



## Twag

Great scan pic wow it is so clear and you can see the hair :thumbup: wish I was getting another scan just so I can see her again always seems like such a long time between 20 week scan and then birth to see them again :wacko:

After my little miss having a complete party rave for the last 24 hours she has today calmed down but to her normal movement and I am not aching quite so much! I am sure she must have been having a growth spurt or something :wacko:


----------



## 3boys

Aliop that is a fab picture.


----------



## GingerPanda

Aliop said:


> View attachment 885925
> 
> 
> I've cropped out all my personal info but this is one of the pictures <3

So cute!






apreslaube said:


> My bump is supposedly right on target, however people keep thinking I'm farther along than I am. Someone at work asked how much longer I had. I said about 2 months. She goes, geeze, it looks more like 2 weeks! I really don't think I look *that* big!

Supposedly mine is measuring right on track, too! But baby is measuring almost 2 weeks behind, and all anybody talks about is how small my bump is for how far along I am.

We pregnant women can never meet people's expectations, can we?


----------



## tallybee

Hey all. Lovely pic aliop xx 

I can't do any walking really now. The pain has got much worse :-(


----------



## CrazyMumma

GingerPanda said:


> Supposedly mine is measuring right on track, too! But baby is measuring almost 2 weeks behind, and all anybody talks about is how small my bump is for how far along I am.
> 
> We pregnant women can never meet people's expectations, can we?

I have always measured big and yet baby was classed as IUGR after not growing for two weeks and falling below the 10th percentile. Still small now and sitting just under the 20th. I have had - in the same day no less! someone telling me I don't even look pregnant, to another asking when I was due and looking at me like I had two heads when I said 10 weeks. I wanted to slap both of them!


----------



## GingerPanda

It irritates the crap out of me! Why can't people just tell us we're beautiful and leave out all the other stuff? Being pregnant is hard enough without people making snide comments!


----------



## DoubleTFun

I've got 2 breech baby boys. Their heads are pushing into my diaphragm. Not fun! I originally thought they were both transverse because I would feel hiccups in my lady bits and kicks in my ribs. Turns out Baby A's butt is in my cervix and they were punches not kicks. I wish they would flip, but am starting to believe it will be highly unlikely. Although if they do flip I will be jumping for joy!!


----------



## apreslaube

LOL DoubleTfun. I was getting kicked/punched in the cervix last week. Holy cow that hurts! Silly baby doesn't know he's hurting mommy! I always tell him to kick *out* rather than in but he doesn't listen


----------



## startd

Tallybee, that doesn't sound too good. Hope you're managing ok.

DoubleTFun - pretty cute that your two are both 'sitting up' together


----------



## Dark_Star

I had another ultrasound today, the boys are still measuring ahead. They are 1585 and 1565g so about 3.5 lbs each. It's hard to believe I have 7lbs of baby in me already! I'll be visiting the doctor tomorrow to get more detail on the scan.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1438223638034.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StaceyM

What do your doctors base their estimate of the baby's weight on? Just the fundus measurement? I've literally never heard anything about weight or percentile; my doctor just tells me that that everything is within range... Also, isn't is usual for babies to be head up at this point? Mine has been head down the entire pregnancy, but my doctor acted as though this was somewhat unusual. He just shrugged and said 'gravity", but he definitely didn't seem to expect that the baby would start and stay head down.


----------



## tallybee

I've had no mention of percentile or weight either. Baby was head down at last appt according to midwife palatine my bump, and also I can sort of tell. She's turned a fair bit but seems settled head town for now. When she was feet down the kicks in the cervix were excruciating!


----------



## startd

Dark Star, that's great!

I just had an OB appointment, and my little one has wriggled his head down into my pelvis and she said he's far enough down that he'll stay there now. So he mostly just kicks and wriggles his backside. Very cool to watch him drinking and practicing breathing movements in there. Big feet and getting chubbier cheeks. I can't wait to meet him


----------



## Aliop

At the bottom of the ultrasound it had an estimate of weight which was 1.63kg, I have no idea how they calculate it. 

My first was head down (and trying to get out with prem labour!) from 27 weeks, no. 2 was breech and turned at 35 weeks and no. 3 was breech and an ECV was booked in but ended up staying transverse the whole time so I am glad this one seems to -at this stage anyway- know the right way to be! lol


----------



## Dark_Star

In my case they do a full growth scan every 3 weeks, the weight estimation is based on the head, belly, leg, and arm measurements they take. Fundal height means basically nothing with twins, I was measuring 41 weeks 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Dark_Star

Has anyone been prescribed Pantoprazole for heartburn? I just started it today. I was still having bad reflux and vomiting on 300mg Zantac.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Long time no post.

I haven't had a scan in 4 or 5 weeks. I can't remember. I have an appointment on Tuesday though, so maybe they'll do one then? I'm pretty sure my doctor doesn't do any scans after the anatomy scan though :(

Other than that, things are going fine. I'm pretty sure he's head down because keeps ramming his head into my pelvis. Haha.

Hospital tour tonight. Oh and I'm hot and tired as I'm sure many of you are. 

Just waiting... 9 more weeks. :coffee:

I've been keeping myself busy hunting down second hand deals and researching cloth diapering. 

DS - I don't have any experience with your new medicine, but I really hope it helps. I can't imagine your discomfort level. :hugs:


----------



## Charmed86

DS, I'm really sorry you're struggling with heartburn & vomiting so much :( I wish I had some advice. Thankfully I'm managing, just, on 150g Zantac & topping up with gaviscon throughout the day. I'm supposed to take 300g, but keep forgetting my morning dose. I hope you get some relief!

I've added SPD to my list of pregnancy ailments! Thankfully it's only mild atm. But I spent all of yesterday (literally) at the hospital with DH as he was having an op on his leg, then half of today there too. I am SO sore today. My pubic area hurts so bad. I've looked up support bands to see if they help. 

29wks now! I can't believe how close I am to meeting my little boy! I have another growth scan at 31wks, I think, because of the GD bee had a 3D scan a couple of days ago & saw his little face. He was all snuggled up against the placenta & sucking on his umbilical cord! He kept sticking his tongue out to reach for it! He is a snuggly bear so the midwife doing the scan said to make sure we have lots of cuddly toys for him & some dummies for after he's settled with bf. He has such long fingers and feet! Takes after his 6'4" Daddy :haha:


----------



## Mississippi03

I def hear everyone suffering from heart burn. Mine has started bad up again.. Sometimes it makes me feel like im puking in my mouth. Im fortunate enough that gavison seems to settle it or the most part right now.. But i think soon ill be having to go back to zantac! 

I cant imagine what it will be like to be carrying another 10+ pounds by the time I give birth. My back already hates the current extra 15 im carrying!


----------



## apreslaube

I am getting heartburn some too, but I just take Tums. Sometimes my mouth tastes horrible because of the acid though. So nasty. It's starting to get really exciting now - I'll be officially 2 months on Saturday. I'm ready, but SO not ready


----------



## Tink1o5

Haven't been around much as we have been super busy. We did go and splurge for a 4d ultrasound and we had that appointment today. Got some great pictures of our little girl :)

Hope you all are well other than the pregnancy discomfort.


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: :happydance: 3 months today until due date :wohoo: cannot wait

Sorry you ladies are suffering with heartburn - I do not seem to have this yet but I am still sick and taking anti-sickness meds :( some days are better than others but so done with it now I am sure this is sticking around until she comes out :wacko:


----------



## Dark_Star

Okay so Pantoprazole (Protonix) is a wonder drug... I took one almost 24 hours ago and still no heartburn even as I drink my morning coffee. If any of you find 300mg Zantac isn't enough do ask your Dr. for something stronger!

Tink and Charmed are you going to share some pictures of your 3d/4d scans? I would love to see them.


----------



## Charmed86

Wow! I'm so happy you got some relief! That is a wonder drug!!

I'll post a photo as soon as I'm on my laptop :) Our images were obscured slightly because he was hiding behind the placenta & sucking on his cord. He's so beautiful though. It makes me so sad, I want to meet him! 

Does anyone else have little freak outs over labour? I've been a bit constipated today & it's finally caught up with me (sorry, tmi! Lol). But the pains & feeling sick first had me so worried about how I'll cope. I'm so scared of the unknown that actually, I don't let myself think about it at all! I was hoping for more advice at the parenting class, but they didn't really tell us anything. A friend has recommended a yoga dvd for my SPD & said the breathing & relaxation techniques got her through her labour so I'll give that a go! 

Hope every one has a great weekend! xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Charmed86 said:


> Does anyone else have little freak outs over labour? I've been a bit constipated today & it's finally caught up with me (sorry, tmi! Lol). But the pains & feeling sick first had me so worried about how I'll cope. I'm so scared of the unknown that actually, I don't let myself think about it at all! I was hoping for more advice at the parenting class, but they didn't really tell us anything. A friend has recommended a yoga dvd for my SPD & said the breathing & relaxation techniques got her through her labour so I'll give that a go!
> 
> Hope every one has a great weekend! xx

Lol THIS is me! 
I freak over the pain constipation gives me.. More the nauseous im about to faint feeling i get as im actually getting relief. I was thinking this exact thing this afternoon.. Im not sure how im going to get through it


----------



## Dark_Star

The constipation upsets me too... and I'm afraid to push too hard at it and loosen something I shouldn't :lol:


----------



## Aliop

I am looking forward to labour. Yes, sounds odd I know lol I am aiming to VBAC and I just want to get it done because I know I can do it but the waiting game is driving me a little mad :wacko: I just want to get through it and know what I am dealing with as the last thing I want is another EMCS but if medically necessary I will consent to an 'elective' CS if problems arise as they did with my third. I really want the opportunity to birth another baby though, the high from my vaginal births was/is amazing even all these years later. 

If you are worried then take some time to skill yourself up, you'll feel much more prepared with a few skills to fall back on :flower: Birth Skills by Juju Sundin is excellent, and lots of people rave about hynobirthing etc as well.


----------



## apreslaube

I am looking forward to labor, but then again i'm a FTM so maybe it will be horrible . I'm just concerned he's going to come late. My mom is a teacher and she and my brother are coming out for about 5 days on Oct 10, which is during her fall break. She can't really come for more than a night or two besides that time. I'm due Oct 1st... Once Oct 1st comes you bet I'll be doing every trick in the book to get labor started. LOL


----------



## Tink1o5

Here is a pic of my 4d with my little girl.

As far as labor I am only nervous because of my postpartum hemorrhage with my previous pregnancy, but I am so ready for her to be here and meet her. All I can do is hope I don't hemorrhage again.


----------



## tallybee

Aw Tink beautiful xxxxxx

As for labour I'm kind of looking forward to it too. I trust my body and baby to do what needs to happen. The only thing I'm worried about is oh freaking out lol hopefully he will be fine!


----------



## MissR

Aw tink she looks such a cutie! What a lovely pic for you to cherish :) 

I am also kind of freaking about labour. My last didn't turn out like I wanted it to at all and I'm worried I won't have control just like before. I'm hoping it is completely different this time and I can have the labour and birth that I want. The last thing I'm wanting is to be induced like with DD, so hopefully I will start to labour on my own this time! X


----------



## 3boys

I've had positive labors and not so nice labors. So I'm apprehensive about it. Praying I don't have a massive bleed again and also praying he doesn't get too big with gd


----------



## Charmed86

3boys, I've got GD too! How are you finding it? I'm so nervous because they won't let me go past a certain date either, which will change depending on how my GD is managed. I think once it's all over, I'll feel better about having a second.. Just because I'll know what to expect. Or maybe I'll be just as scared! Who knows.

Just had to remove DH's dressings from his leg surgery. It took an hour to do, leaning over the bath. I am so sore & so tired now! I started to feel dizzy as well, so as soon as he was sorted, I grabbed some crisps and a PB blondie to bring my sugar levels back up. I'm finding that everything is taking a lot more effort than it did & it's a lot easier to accidentally overdo it. Hopefully it doesn't hurt Oliver. He's been kicking away since


----------



## bathbabe

Oh im excited for labour! Haha x


----------



## 3boys

Charmed86 said:


> 3boys, I've got GD too! How are you finding it? I'm so nervous because they won't let me go past a certain date either, which will change depending on how my GD is managed. I think once it's all over, I'll feel better about having a second.. Just because I'll know what to expect. Or maybe I'll be just as scared! Who knows.
> 
> Just had to remove DH's dressings from his leg surgery. It took an hour to do, leaning over the bath. I am so sore & so tired now! I started to feel dizzy as well, so as soon as he was sorted, I grabbed some crisps and a PB blondie to bring my sugar levels back up. I'm finding that everything is taking a lot more effort than it did & it's a lot easier to accidentally overdo it. Hopefully it doesn't hurt Oliver. He's been kicking away since

Just recently diagnosed so this is my first week testing and I can't seem to keep under their targets no matter what I do. Makes me feel really guilty cos if I can't control it on a healthy menu I can't imagine what it was doing to baby when I was eating rubbish before I knew.


----------



## Charmed86

3boys said:


> Charmed86 said:
> 
> 
> 3boys, I've got GD too! How are you finding it? I'm so nervous because they won't let me go past a certain date either, which will change depending on how my GD is managed. I think once it's all over, I'll feel better about having a second.. Just because I'll know what to expect. Or maybe I'll be just as scared! Who knows.
> 
> Just had to remove DH's dressings from his leg surgery. It took an hour to do, leaning over the bath. I am so sore & so tired now! I started to feel dizzy as well, so as soon as he was sorted, I grabbed some crisps and a PB blondie to bring my sugar levels back up. I'm finding that everything is taking a lot more effort than it did & it's a lot easier to accidentally overdo it. Hopefully it doesn't hurt Oliver. He's been kicking away since
> 
> Just recently diagnosed so this is my first week testing and I can't seem to keep under their targets no matter what I do. Makes me feel really guilty cos if I can't control it on a healthy menu I can't imagine what it was doing to baby when I was eating rubbish before I knew.Click to expand...

I found it really difficult at first, but then found a fantastic Facebook group who have really helped me to control my blood sugars! I'm not sure where abouts in Ireland you are, but if you're on FB, have a look for them. The group is called Gestational Diabetes UK Mums. I found that a high fat & protein diet works so well with GD! On the FB group they talk about 'food pairing', so making sure when you eat carbs, you have plenty of healthy fats, protein & veg to slow the processing down :) The advice I was given from my dietician was of no help at all! xxx


----------



## WW1

Charmed86 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charmed86 said:
> 
> 
> 3boys, I've got GD too! How are you finding it? I'm so nervous because they won't let me go past a certain date either, which will change depending on how my GD is managed. I think once it's all over, I'll feel better about having a second.. Just because I'll know what to expect. Or maybe I'll be just as scared! Who knows.
> 
> Just had to remove DH's dressings from his leg surgery. It took an hour to do, leaning over the bath. I am so sore & so tired now! I started to feel dizzy as well, so as soon as he was sorted, I grabbed some crisps and a PB blondie to bring my sugar levels back up. I'm finding that everything is taking a lot more effort than it did & it's a lot easier to accidentally overdo it. Hopefully it doesn't hurt Oliver. He's been kicking away since
> 
> Just recently diagnosed so this is my first week testing and I can't seem to keep under their targets no matter what I do. Makes me feel really guilty cos if I can't control it on a healthy menu I can't imagine what it was doing to baby when I was eating rubbish before I knew.Click to expand...
> 
> I found it really difficult at first, but then found a fantastic Facebook group who have really helped me to control my blood sugars! I'm not sure where abouts in Ireland you are, but if you're on FB, have a look for them. The group is called Gestational Diabetes UK Mums. I found that a high fat & protein diet works so well with GD! On the FB group they talk about 'food pairing', so making sure when you eat carbs, you have plenty of healthy fats, protein & veg to slow the processing down :) The advice I was given from my dietician was of no help at all! xxxClick to expand...

I'm also part of this group (thanks to Charmed mentioning it) and it is very helpful indeed. Definitely worth joining 
Please don't feel guilty - GD is caused by those pesky hormones and for some women, despite their best efforts, they need meds to help control the sugar. 
If you're keeping a food diary and taking sugars regularly and it's not helping, speak to your team. They'll help I'm sure xx


----------



## Aliop

How was everyone's weekend? Not too many weekends left before we all have new babies :haha:

Been out and about this morning and had my whooping cough and flu vaccines, also did my third tri bloods while I was at the dr surgery then in to the shops to stock up on cleaning products as our new cleaner starts today :happydance::happydance::happydance: Have a chiro appt at 4pm today as well. Found out this morning my husband is going to China in a fortnight for five days, not sure how I feel about that yet!

Hope you're all having a good Monday!


----------



## Tink1o5

Thought I would share this with you all for a giggle
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissR

Omg Tink :haha: that cracked me up!! I am definitely a purple minion right now!!


Aliop I wouldn't like that either. My OH just went on a golf weekend and I hated it. He rarely spends a night away from us so I hate the house without him.! X


----------



## DoubleTFun

StaceyM said:


> What do your doctors base their estimate of the baby's weight on? Just the fundus measurement? I've literally never heard anything about weight or percentile; my doctor just tells me that that everything is within range... Also, isn't is usual for babies to be head up at this point? Mine has been head down the entire pregnancy, but my doctor acted as though this was somewhat unusual. He just shrugged and said 'gravity", but he definitely didn't seem to expect that the baby would start and stay head down.

I have regular ultrasounds since I am having twins and they check measurements which calculate babies weight.


----------



## 3boys

Charmed86 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charmed86 said:
> 
> 
> 3boys, I've got GD too! How are you finding it? I'm so nervous because they won't let me go past a certain date either, which will change depending on how my GD is managed. I think once it's all over, I'll feel better about having a second.. Just because I'll know what to expect. Or maybe I'll be just as scared! Who knows.
> 
> Just had to remove DH's dressings from his leg surgery. It took an hour to do, leaning over the bath. I am so sore & so tired now! I started to feel dizzy as well, so as soon as he was sorted, I grabbed some crisps and a PB blondie to bring my sugar levels back up. I'm finding that everything is taking a lot more effort than it did & it's a lot easier to accidentally overdo it. Hopefully it doesn't hurt Oliver. He's been kicking away since
> 
> Just recently diagnosed so this is my first week testing and I can't seem to keep under their targets no matter what I do. Makes me feel really guilty cos if I can't control it on a healthy menu I can't imagine what it was doing to baby when I was eating rubbish before I knew.Click to expand...
> 
> I found it really difficult at first, but then found a fantastic Facebook group who have really helped me to control my blood sugars! I'm not sure where abouts in Ireland you are, but if you're on FB, have a look for them. The group is called Gestational Diabetes UK Mums. I found that a high fat & protein diet works so well with GD! On the FB group they talk about 'food pairing', so making sure when you eat carbs, you have plenty of healthy fats, protein & veg to slow the processing down :) The advice I was given from my dietician was of no help at all! xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun I'm in that group and have been following all the advice but it's just not working for me. They told me on the group to hope I am put on medication for babies sake. An example would be big portion of Salmon with 3 tiny baby potatoes and tonnes of veg had my sugars at 8.1. I have morning fasting sugars of 7.5 no matter what I eat the night before.


----------



## Aliop

Does anyone know what their iron level is? I just got a call from my OB office telling me to start an iron supplement today as my iron levels have gone from 131 in first tri to 13 yesterday which seems like a big drop?? Anyone clued up in this department? I should of asked but had two children distracting me :wacko:


----------



## craquinette

I don't know exactly what my levels are but I know they are quite high. In first tri my levels were normal but I was still advised to take Iron supplements from 20 weeks onwards. They said that pregnancy kind of sucks up a lot of your iron stores and that's why they usually advise women to take supplements, even if your levels are normal to start with...


----------



## StaceyM

For those struggling with GD, try to eat smaller meals. Sometimes it is as much what you eat as how much. Protein should still not be larger than a serving (about the size of the palm of your hand). Remember that not all veggies are created equally, and that corn is in fact a grain, for example. 3boys, your meal description is pretty much what I eat, except with a smaller portion of fish/meat, and I don't have GD. Try cutting that same meal in half and eating it as two smaller meals. It's tough; I get it. While I don't have GD, I have had thyroid disease for about 10 years, and had to change my diet completely to help my medication work. Give it time, and don't give up on your body. You will figure out what works. The non-medication route is always the best in my opinion. There is always a solution. I find that when I make a diet change sometimes it takes a few weeks to 'take affect', so to speak. It isn't instant.

Some others were talking about constipation. I've been craving a ridiculous amount of fruit- mostly berries. I haven't had any issues there and I sometimes think it is all of the fibre in the fruit I am eating. I eat about 5-6 servings of fruit per day. I guess that might not work for those with GD :( but for the rest...


----------



## 3boys

StaceyM said:


> For those struggling with GD, try to eat smaller meals. Sometimes it is as much what you eat as how much. Protein should still not be larger than a serving (about the size of the palm of your hand). Remember that not all veggies are created equally, and that corn is in fact a grain, for example. 3boys, your meal description is pretty much what I eat, except with a smaller portion of fish/meat, and I don't have GD. Try cutting that same meal in half and eating it as two smaller meals. It's tough; I get it. While I don't have GD, I have had thyroid disease for about 10 years, and had to change my diet completely to help my medication work. Give it time, and don't give up on your body. You will figure out what works. The non-medication route is always the best in my opinion. There is always a solution. I find that when I make a diet change sometimes it takes a few weeks to 'take affect', so to speak. It isn't instant.
> 
> Some others were talking about constipation. I've been craving a ridiculous amount of fruit- mostly berries. I haven't had any issues there and I sometimes think it is all of the fibre in the fruit I am eating. I eat about 5-6 servings of fruit per day. I guess that might not work for those with GD :( but for the rest...

Thanks hun but I have to disagree on the medication point obviously it's best to be diet controlled but a lot of gd is hormonal so if diet bringing the numbers down its too risky to baby not to do something. Uncontrolled gd increases baby's risk of death by 4 and at over 33 weeks that's not a risk I'm willing to take. Plus I naturally make big babies throwing uncontrolled gd into the mix will only cause more complications for both of us. If we were talking about type 2 diabetes I would completely agree but not when the baby is at risk. Ps when I said a big piece of salmon I meant bigger than I'd normally eat as I was advised to have slightly more protein to slow down release of carbs. If I was to cut it in half there would be nothing there and all my veg was gi friendly.


----------



## Charmed86

I'm sorry you're still struggling 3boys, is your hospital going to put you on medication? I agree completely with what you've said above. GD isn't in our control really, it's all hormone based so if it's going to get worse, then it will. Short of cutting all carbs (which must never be done! As we & baby need them!!), medication is the only realistic answer. And that's ok! 

We've got to have work done on our house as we have damp in all the rooms downstairs.. I am dreading it, especially as the people doing the work can't seem to give me a timeline of the work so we're not sure it's even going to be complete before our baby arrives! And to think, before this, my biggest headache was the nursery! Which still isn't done. Sigh. The builders have recommended I leave while they're doing the work as I won't have access to a working kitchen.. Super. I've nowhere to go really. I could go to my mums, but the stress of that isn't necessarily worth it tbh. 

Can't believe I'm 30wks tomorrow! Where is the time going?!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well my GD is controlled by diet during the day, but at night my fasting levels just wouldn't go down to where they wanted them. So I take 1 pill at bedtime and all my numbers have been great since. Thankful to not need insulin!


----------



## tallybee

GD sounds like a real nightmare :hugs: to those of you dealing with it x


----------



## 3boys

Appointment in gd clinic today so I'll know in a few hours what their plans are. Update when I get home.


----------



## Twag

Good luck :flower:

Happy 30 weeks to those that have just ticked over - 10 week countdown :yipee:


----------



## Charmed86

Good luck 3boys!

I've made it to 30wks! I honestly can't believe it! 10wks to go :D


----------



## Twag

Yay :yipee: I cannot wait to reach that milestone


----------



## 3boys

I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has flown by. There has been talk of inducing me at 38 week's which is less than 5 weeks away and I have nothing ready.


----------



## bathbabe

3boys..
whats your actual due date then? Because your on the front as the 2nd, the same as me but your tickers saying your a week and a half ahead of me? Lol x


----------



## 3boys

Due date was moved to September 21. Although it looks like he will be coming early as I'm being put on insulin.


----------



## bathbabe

Ahh... so you get to beat us all lmao x


----------



## cdelmar

oh my goodness I feel so bad for abandoning this forum. I hope everyone is doing well and I when i think back to the beginning and find it crazy how close we all are to the finish line (prenatal appointments are now every 2 weeks for me)! It still doesnt seem real to me but I am enjoying this journey :cloud9:. I hope we all have a happy and healthy labor and baby (ies). :flower:


----------



## DoubleTFun

Leaving in an hour for my appointment. I get to go kid free since my hubby is home sick. It will be nice to ask questions without distractions. Fingers crossed no protein in my urine this time. They were talking about doing a 24 hr urine last time but never ordered it. Hopefully only 5-6 weeks left with these twins baking. They are extremely active, and I am feeling more hopeful that they will turn.


----------



## MissR

Wow 3boys! Looks like you may be the first of us to actually have baby :) eek!! 

I'm 32 weeks tomo! Flying by now after it going so slow for so long xx


----------



## 3boys

Really looking forward to putting all this gd stuff behind me lol


----------



## Charmed86

3boys said:


> Really looking forward to putting all this gd stuff behind me lol

Hear hear!! Make sure you take some tasty treats into hospital with you! xx


----------



## Twag

Eeek lots of you getting so close now &#128522;

I feel like time has stopped I swear I have been 27 weeks for ages now :-\


----------



## bathbabe

Twag said:


> Eeek lots of you getting so close now &#128522;
> 
> I feel like time has stopped I swear I have been 27 weeks for ages now :-\

Typical 3rd tri feeling! Lasts foreverrrrrrrrr x


----------



## apreslaube

I feel like I still have soooo long to go, but as of tomorrow I'll have 8 weeks to go. I am in no way ready. I was talking to husband the other day about it and we both commented that nope, we aren't ready for this. Lol. It's just going to be such a big change. Our home will be so different. We are very quiet and calm people! I'm excited but I am started to feel so nervous. Like, can I really do this?


----------



## MissR

That feeling is normal apreslaube! I felt like that with my first and still feel that way this time too. So much so, that I can't actually get my head around the fact there will soon be a baby here! Im so nervous that I have to look after a baby again. That he will depend entirely on me! We have the same due date, I wonder which of us will have LO first?! X


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well had my appointment and lowest BP yet! No Protein in urine, but they made me do a second urine sample before I left, and ordered a 24 hr urine since I had blood in my urine. I am now being seen every week. Although they are talking about scheduling a C section at 38-39 weeks. I really hope these boys flip before then! Wishful thinking, but it's all I can do now.


----------



## Mississippi03

Thought i would share a gem i found.. An app for my ipad called full term.
Its meant for timing contractions BUT it has a kick counting feature which is awesome. My mw says 6 movements in a two hour window.. This app does ten for a two hour window. 
I use it nightly whenever i settle on the couch to relax.. Helps put my mind at ease because i dont necessarily pay attention throughout the day/i dont remember. This app helps me know and also compare times from previous nights


----------



## StaceyM

3boys said:


> StaceyM said:
> 
> 
> For those struggling with GD, try to eat smaller meals. Sometimes it is as much what you eat as how much. Protein should still not be larger than a serving (about the size of the palm of your hand). Remember that not all veggies are created equally, and that corn is in fact a grain, for example. 3boys, your meal description is pretty much what I eat, except with a smaller portion of fish/meat, and I don't have GD. Try cutting that same meal in half and eating it as two smaller meals. It's tough; I get it. While I don't have GD, I have had thyroid disease for about 10 years, and had to change my diet completely to help my medication work. Give it time, and don't give up on your body. You will figure out what works. The non-medication route is always the best in my opinion. There is always a solution. I find that when I make a diet change sometimes it takes a few weeks to 'take affect', so to speak. It isn't instant.
> 
> Some others were talking about constipation. I've been craving a ridiculous amount of fruit- mostly berries. I haven't had any issues there and I sometimes think it is all of the fibre in the fruit I am eating. I eat about 5-6 servings of fruit per day. I guess that might not work for those with GD :( but for the rest...
> 
> Thanks hun but I have to disagree on the medication point obviously it's best to be diet controlled but a lot of gd is hormonal so if diet bringing the numbers down its too risky to baby not to do something. Uncontrolled gd increases baby's risk of death by 4 and at over 33 weeks that's not a risk I'm willing to take. Plus I naturally make big babies throwing uncontrolled gd into the mix will only cause more complications for both of us. If we were talking about type 2 diabetes I would completely agree but not when the baby is at risk. Ps when I said a big piece of salmon I meant bigger than I'd normally eat as I was advised to have slightly more protein to slow down release of carbs. If I was to cut it in half there would be nothing there and all my veg was gi friendly.Click to expand...

Oh! I assumed because you mentioned in an earlier post that you were eating 'rubbish' that you (and maybe others) wanted support with what works in terms of diet from people with similar hormonal issues (my pre-existing condition is hormonal/metabolic in nature and I've been dealing with my diet for years). I knew you didn't need any help deciding whether to take medication. I assumed that you and your doctor would have that covered. :thumbup: I also do a combination of medication and diet for my issues. I just wanted to clarify though that I didn't say eat half of your meal; I said split it in half and eat it as two smaller meals to prevent blood sugar spikes, as they lead to insulin resistance, which is essentially what diabetes is.

Just one tiny thing though, for anyone who cares about this stuff. I'm not sure which study the 4x more likely stat came from (internet source maybe?), but the risk to the baby is proportional to how out of control the GD is. Some posters mentioned readings of 7-8 or so, so you wouldn't be in the category of 'uncontrolled'. Usually when studies use the word 'uncontrolled' they mean someone who doesn't take any responsibility for their condition, via medication OR diet, and allows it to escalate to dangerous levels. I don't want people to think that a glucose reading of 7 increases their baby's risk of death by a factor of 4!! Also GD and Type 2 are very closely related. Anyway, feel free to ignore me if this is too much information. I'm around academics a lot, and I love exchanging information, but people on here sometimes just seem to want people to listen and empathize. It's always tough for me because I don't function that way!!


----------



## Hit Girl

StaceyM, I totally understand where you're coming from. I'm also around academics a lot and oddly, quite a few of our closest friends are doctors. The info you've provided here is really appreciated! My DH and I are definitely the same as you - all about science-informed data/information. 

Side note: I saw my obs yesterday and I (very fortunately) passed my almost 3 hour GTT with flying colours.


----------



## 3boys

StaceyM said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StaceyM said:
> 
> 
> For those struggling with GD, try to eat smaller meals. Sometimes it is as much what you eat as how much. Protein should still not be larger than a serving (about the size of the palm of your hand). Remember that not all veggies are created equally, and that corn is in fact a grain, for example. 3boys, your meal description is pretty much what I eat, except with a smaller portion of fish/meat, and I don't have GD. Try cutting that same meal in half and eating it as two smaller meals. It's tough; I get it. While I don't have GD, I have had thyroid disease for about 10 years, and had to change my diet completely to help my medication work. Give it time, and don't give up on your body. You will figure out what works. The non-medication route is always the best in my opinion. There is always a solution. I find that when I make a diet change sometimes it takes a few weeks to 'take affect', so to speak. It isn't instant.
> 
> Some others were talking about constipation. I've been craving a ridiculous amount of fruit- mostly berries. I haven't had any issues there and I sometimes think it is all of the fibre in the fruit I am eating. I eat about 5-6 servings of fruit per day. I guess that might not work for those with GD :( but for the rest...
> 
> Thanks hun but I have to disagree on the medication point obviously it's best to be diet controlled but a lot of gd is hormonal so if diet bringing the numbers down its too risky to baby not to do something. Uncontrolled gd increases baby's risk of death by 4 and at over 33 weeks that's not a risk I'm willing to take. Plus I naturally make big babies throwing uncontrolled gd into the mix will only cause more complications for both of us. If we were talking about type 2 diabetes I would completely agree but not when the baby is at risk. Ps when I said a big piece of salmon I meant bigger than I'd normally eat as I was advised to have slightly more protein to slow down release of carbs. If I was to cut it in half there would be nothing there and all my veg was gi friendly.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I assumed because you mentioned in an earlier post that you were eating 'rubbish' that you (and maybe others) wanted support with what works in terms of diet from people with similar hormonal issues (my pre-existing condition is hormonal/metabolic in nature and I've been dealing with my diet for years). I knew you didn't need any help deciding whether to take medication. I assumed that you and your doctor would have that covered. :thumbup: I also do a combination of medication and diet for my issues. I just wanted to clarify though that I didn't say eat half of your meal; I said split it in half and eat it as two smaller meals to prevent blood sugar spikes, as they lead to insulin resistance, which is essentially what diabetes is.
> 
> Just one tiny thing though, for anyone who cares about this stuff. I'm not sure which study the 4x more likely stat came from (internet source maybe?), but the risk to the baby is proportional to how out of control the GD is. Some posters mentioned readings of 7-8 or so, so you wouldn't be in the category of 'uncontrolled'. Usually when studies use the word 'uncontrolled' they mean someone who doesn't take any responsibility for their condition, via medication OR diet, and allows it to escalate to dangerous levels. I don't want people to think that a glucose reading of 7 increases their baby's risk of death by a factor of 4!! Also GD and Type 2 are very closely related. Anyway, feel free to ignore me if this is too much information. I'm around academics a lot, and I love exchanging information, but people on here sometimes just seem to want people to listen and empathize. It's always tough for me because I don't function that way!!Click to expand...

Wow just wow!!!


----------



## Charmed86

I don't want to come across as a complete cow, StaceyM. I appreciate you trying to help, I really do. However, GD is very different to type 2 diabetes & there just isn't enough information out there to help Mums. The advice we are following, which we've had from the fantastic FB group mentioned earlier, is tried & tested. If BS levels aren't controlled by following the advice on there, then medication really is the answer. It's not bad, it doesn't mean anyone did anything wrong, it is literally down to hormones & that's it! Also, with regards to numbers, the targets are set by our individual Drs & that's what we must go on. If our target blood sugar levels are out of range, then they do have an effect on the baby, this is why it's so important for us to check levels & monitor ourselves so carefully. Even .1 out of range is too much. 

Like I say, I appreciate the thought, but we have the support of other GD mums around us & our diabetic teams. We've got it covered x


----------



## geordiemoo

So I'm a little late to this discussion but just been diagnosed with GD today. Basically babys abdomen measuring 3weeks ahead on Tuesdays scan while head and femur just 1 week ahead. Gtt yesterday and was rang today to say level after second blood test was 7.9, cut off 7.8. I've been to see the diabetes midwife and am now monitoring blood sugar. She's not convinced that is causing the baby's large abdomen as only just over cut off but has to act. Any advice anyone can offer will be truly appreciated as I feel a bit lost. Especially some breakfast ideas as clearly cereal and too much bread aren't great but I cant manage cooking a breakfast every day and really don't fancy eggs. 

The one thing I've really found a disappointment in it all is that it looks like an almost definite induction which I really hoped to avoid having been induced last time.


----------



## bathbabe

I know absolutely nothing about GD so i'll stay out of that one :flower:

In other news...... 32 weeks today :wohoo: :happydance: x


----------



## Charmed86

geordiemoo said:


> So I'm a little late to this discussion but just been diagnosed with GD today. Basically babys abdomen measuring 3weeks ahead on Tuesdays scan while head and femur just 1 week ahead. Gtt yesterday and was rang today to say level after second blood test was 7.9, cut off 7.8. I've been to see the diabetes midwife and am now monitoring blood sugar. She's not convinced that is causing the baby's large abdomen as only just over cut off but has to act. Any advice anyone can offer will be truly appreciated as I feel a bit lost. Especially some breakfast ideas as clearly cereal and too much bread aren't great but I cant manage cooking a breakfast every day and really don't fancy eggs.
> 
> The one thing I've really found a disappointment in it all is that it looks like an almost definite induction which I really hoped to avoid having been induced last time.

Hey Hun, welcome to the club! Are you in the UK? If so, get yourself on over to the Gestational Diabetes UK Mums FB group! If not, don't worry, there are lots of great groups on FB too :) Cereal tends to give most GD Mums high numbers. I've found a high protein, high (good) fat works for me. Making sure you pair your carbs with plenty of protein, fat & veg to slow the processing of the carbs down. The FB group explains it best, but if you want to pm me, I can go over it in more detail with you :) 

GD doesn't mean induction for certain, although it does mean your team will be less likely to let you go over a certain gestation. My team at the moment won't let me go over 40wks, so Oliver has a chance to come before then naturally. There does seem to be different cut offs depending on where you live & whether you're diet or on medication to control it. 

Sending massive hugs, GD sucks, but once you get your head around the diet, it's a lot easier! xxx


----------



## Mississippi03

geordiemoo said:


> So I'm a little late to this discussion but just been diagnosed with GD today. Basically babys abdomen measuring 3weeks ahead on Tuesdays scan while head and femur just 1 week ahead. Gtt yesterday and was rang today to say level after second blood test was 7.9, cut off 7.8. I've been to see the diabetes midwife and am now monitoring blood sugar. She's not convinced that is causing the baby's large abdomen as only just over cut off but has to act. Any advice anyone can offer will be truly appreciated as I feel a bit lost. Especially some breakfast ideas as clearly cereal and too much bread aren't great but I cant manage cooking a breakfast every day and really don't fancy eggs.
> 
> The one thing I've really found a disappointment in it all is that it looks like an almost definite induction which I really hoped to avoid having been induced last time.

My friend had the exact same reading and was able to totally control it with diet.. She actually lost a few pounds between 27-32 weeks due to the diet changes. They told her at 33 weeks she could drop to testing only once daily and they had no intention of inducing or c section as long as it styed below. 
It id nd she went naturally at 37 weeks to a 6 lb 2ozer


----------



## MissR

I also have no clue about GD! 

I was 32 weeks yesterday! Eeekk!!x


----------



## tallybee

Hey all!

I've been for physio and been given crutches, they're quite awkward to use but ok if I need to go out. 

I'll hit 32 weeks on Sunday!


----------



## 3boys

In hospital again since Thursday lucky me lol. Sugars are a bit mental because of steroids and my blood ketones went up to 1.9. I'm definitely going to be induced early as his stomach is on 80th percentile and head on 90 th.


----------



## Hit Girl

Wishing you all the very best 3boys. :hugs: Are they going to keep you in?


----------



## 3boys

My blood ketones came down when they put a glucose and insulin drip up but nurse reckons they will want to monitor me for 24 hours after drip comes down to make sure they don't rise again. Two nights of checking blood sugars hourly has left me exhausted.


----------



## tallybee

Aw 3boys sounds stressful hun xx


----------



## GingerPanda

3boys, thinking of you, hon! :hugs:

When are they thinking of inducing you?


----------



## Twag

Hugs 3boys hope all goes well today


----------



## geordiemoo

Charmed86 said:


> geordiemoo said:
> 
> 
> So I'm a little late to this discussion but just been diagnosed with GD today. Basically babys abdomen measuring 3weeks ahead on Tuesdays scan while head and femur just 1 week ahead. Gtt yesterday and was rang today to say level after second blood test was 7.9, cut off 7.8. I've been to see the diabetes midwife and am now monitoring blood sugar. She's not convinced that is causing the baby's large abdomen as only just over cut off but has to act. Any advice anyone can offer will be truly appreciated as I feel a bit lost. Especially some breakfast ideas as clearly cereal and too much bread aren't great but I cant manage cooking a breakfast every day and really don't fancy eggs.
> 
> The one thing I've really found a disappointment in it all is that it looks like an almost definite induction which I really hoped to avoid having been induced last time.
> 
> Hey Hun, welcome to the club! Are you in the UK? If so, get yourself on over to the Gestational Diabetes UK Mums FB group! If not, don't worry, there are lots of great groups on FB too :) Cereal tends to give most GD Mums high numbers. I've found a high protein, high (good) fat works for me. Making sure you pair your carbs with plenty of protein, fat & veg to slow the processing of the carbs down. The FB group explains it best, but if you want to pm me, I can go over it in more detail with you :)
> 
> GD doesn't mean induction for certain, although it does mean your team will be less likely to let you go over a certain gestation. My team at the moment won't let me go over 40wks, so Oliver has a chance to come before then naturally. There does seem to be different cut offs depending on where you live & whether you're diet or on medication to control it.
> 
> Sending massive hugs, GD sucks, but once you get your head around the diet, it's a lot easier! xxxClick to expand...




Mississippi03 said:


> geordiemoo said:
> 
> 
> So I'm a little late to this discussion but just been diagnosed with GD today. Basically babys abdomen measuring 3weeks ahead on Tuesdays scan while head and femur just 1 week ahead. Gtt yesterday and was rang today to say level after second blood test was 7.9, cut off 7.8. I've been to see the diabetes midwife and am now monitoring blood sugar. She's not convinced that is causing the baby's large abdomen as only just over cut off but has to act. Any advice anyone can offer will be truly appreciated as I feel a bit lost. Especially some breakfast ideas as clearly cereal and too much bread aren't great but I cant manage cooking a breakfast every day and really don't fancy eggs.
> 
> The one thing I've really found a disappointment in it all is that it looks like an almost definite induction which I really hoped to avoid having been induced last time.
> 
> My friend had the exact same reading and was able to totally control it with diet.. She actually lost a few pounds between 27-32 weeks due to the diet changes. They told her at 33 weeks she could drop to testing only once daily and they had no intention of inducing or c section as long as it styed below.
> It id nd she went naturally at 37 weeks to a 6 lb 2ozerClick to expand...

Thank you both. I've joined that group on fb so will have a good look at it. Breakfast seems to be my problem area but I can manage everything else so with a little trial and error I hopefully will find something I can eat


----------



## tallybee

32 weeks today eek!


----------



## craquinette

tallybee said:


> 32 weeks today eek!

Same here!! 8 weeks to go!! It's crazy!!!!


----------



## Dark_Star

39 days to go until I reach 37 weeks! My EDD was changed so my ticker is off. If I am still pregnant at that point the Dr. will induce or C-section me between 37 and 38 weeks. 

I was measuring 43 weeks at my last OB appointment so the babies are getting quite crowded in there.


----------



## 3boys

Wow dark star so close to meeting your little men x


----------



## startd

I lost track of this thread for a while, so I'm not even going to try to pick up where I left off.

Great to see everyone is doing fairly well, and not long now until we start seeing babies! I have my baby shower next weekend, and am starting to wind down work. I'm glad there are still a few weeks to go, but I am definitely getting ready to meet my little man


----------



## Mississippi03

Im starting to feel like time is creeping slowly.. I think this last 8 weeks is about to start dragging.
Cant wait until next weekend when ill have my first of two showers! Ek!!


----------



## Hope87

Yay! 32 weeks!!!! Cannot believe we've made it this far. We're defiantly in the home-stretch.

Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing decreased fetal movement. I've heard that at a certain point in your third trimester the movements change (which they have) and begin to decrease as the baby grows. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Twag

Happy 32 weeks ladies (damn this is still a long way off :wacko:) not much longer now


----------



## tallybee

Not much longer at all! Particularly since I have a dissertation due on October 1st which is a lot of work along with everything still needing done in the house Yikes so busy x


----------



## Hit Girl

A huge congrats to the 32-weekers!

Twag - we need a cuddle. :hugs: :haha:


----------



## bathbabe

Hope87 said:


> Yay! 32 weeks!!!! Cannot believe we've made it this far. We're defiantly in the home-stretch.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing decreased fetal movement. I've heard that at a certain point in your third trimester the movements change (which they have) and begin to decrease as the baby grows. Anyone else experiencing this?

The TYPE of movement can change as they move out of room BUT they should still move the same amount. Any change in movement should be checked out especially as you have said youve noticed decreased movement x


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm feeling a lot less big kicks and bumps too, but if I drink a glass of ice water and lie down I still feel a lot of little shoulder and knee rolls. If you feel concerned then do go in to get monitored.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep, I mostly just feel small movements now. Like shoulders and knees. Less with the kicking or punching. The shoulder and knee rolls are really hard for me to feel through the anterior placenta. Sometimes I have to hold my breath to feel her move. But she does usually meet her "kick count" goals my doctor gave me.


----------



## Charmed86

Hope87, movements shouldn't decrease, they should plateau. If you've noticed decreased movements then you need to tell your midwife xx


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi everyone, I don't post much here but I always read. We're all getting closer! Right now I have a terrible cold and so does ds, so I'm basically feeling like crap, but my little bump seems to be doing great so that's what matters. I enclose my 4d pic of dd and one of ds and bump :)
Hope you're all doing great, or as good as can be expected lol :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150805_002 1.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1









11794358_10153789753045283_690699791231409932_o.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tazgirl

30 weeks today for me (my ticker is slightly out)
So relieved to have made it this far but looking forward to finishing work at the end of the month
Time is flying by and I'm waiting until finished work to get things organised as I have no energy to do it at the mo


----------



## Dark_Star

So I have to do a 24 hour urine collection because I've had protein in my urine the last 4 times it was checked... going to feel very silly presenting the lab with a gallon jug of my pee on Wednesday morning.


----------



## Mississippi03

bathbabe said:


> Hope87 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! 32 weeks!!!! Cannot believe we've made it this far. We're defiantly in the home-stretch.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing decreased fetal movement. I've heard that at a certain point in your third trimester the movements change (which they have) and begin to decrease as the baby grows. Anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> The TYPE of movement can change as they move out of room BUT they should still move the same amount. Any change in movement should be checked out especially as you have said youve noticed decreased movement xClick to expand...

My pattern has def changed.. Less kicking and punching.. More rolling type movements. And i find that when he moves its more painful almost like its stretching the wall of my uterus to its limit. But he still moves the same amount. Sometimes i think its less but ive made it a point of using the app full term (i mentioned it previously) around the same time every night nd he always meets count in no time and its pretty consistent


----------



## startd

Rainstorm, they are gorgeous photos!
DarkStar, I would feel a bit silly too! Hope everything is ok. You seem to be holding up really well
Tazgirl, congratulations on reaching 30 weeks!

I'm definitely feeling bigger and more tired now. Glad to start winding down slowly.


----------



## Aliop

Hope everyone is well, have only skimmed the last few pages. We decided to take a family holiday last week so spent a week on the coast relaxing as a family of five before we become six!! Was really nice but I must confess it was very tiring by the end as I didn't sleep near as well while away even though the kids slept like logs and we did do a lot of activities and swam etc. 

Feel like I am in denial about the end looming so close, anyone else not want it to end? Don't get me wrong I love birth and babies/children but once they are born they grow so fast and whilst they are tucked up inside they are all yours :cloud9: it's so true when they say the days are long but the years are short, I'd like time to stand still for a bit.


----------



## tallybee

I would love it to stand still if it weren't for the pain lol can't wait for her to be born now

Been for mw check today everything is going good with lo so all happy xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I think Luci has turned her back to my front. I can't really feel her anymore, except the occasional elbow jab. The anterior placenta is really cushioning a lot of her small movements so I can't feel them. I tried to listen to her on the doppler last night, but she's so big and turned away now, it's hard to really get her heartbeat anymore. I got it for a little bit before I got the sound of her moving away, but didn't even feel her move.

Annoying and stressful. It's not doing my PTSD from my previous miscarriages any favors.


----------



## Charmed86

I'm really sorry GP, I know when I went in last week with reduced movements, the midwife had quite a job getting a steady heartbeat! They put me on a CTG(?) which managed to just about get a steady HB from him, but he was moving around so much & the majority of the time I didn't feel him! We could hear him on the monitor moving around! I'm sure that's all your little girl is doing too. Cheeky little monkeys! If you're worried, pop to the hospital for a check though :) These blooming anterior placentas!! 

I've just started my 6th wk of diet controlled GD, I honestly don't know where the time has gone! We agreed to have the damp work sorted before our bear arrives, so this wkend will be spent decluttering the downstairs of our house & moving everything upstairs! Just what I want at 31wks pregnant!! Looks like our nursery might be completed a week earlier than we thought though, so that's good news at least! Looks like I'll be spending a lot of time at my Mum's while all of this is going on. Shame I can't take our dog with me though. Poor pup. I am really looking forward to the work being finished, we are getting a new lounge and new kitchen out of it all, so that's positive at least!! DH is looking forward to getting a dishwasher at the end of it. The small things :haha:


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> I think Luci has turned her back to my front. I can't really feel her anymore, except the occasional elbow jab. The anterior placenta is really cushioning a lot of her small movements so I can't feel them. I tried to listen to her on the doppler last night, but she's so big and turned away now, it's hard to really get her heartbeat anymore. I got it for a little bit before I got the sound of her moving away, but didn't even feel her move.
> 
> Annoying and stressful. It's not doing my PTSD from my previous miscarriages any favors.

:hugs: that must be hard hun xxx fx she's all good. 



Charmed86 said:


> I'm really sorry GP, I know when I went in last week with reduced movements, the midwife had quite a job getting a steady heartbeat! They put me on a CTG(?) which managed to just about get a steady HB from him, but he was moving around so much & the majority of the time I didn't feel him! We could hear him on the monitor moving around! I'm sure that's all your little girl is doing too. Cheeky little monkeys! If you're worried, pop to the hospital for a check though :) These blooming anterior placentas!!
> 
> I've just started my 6th wk of diet controlled GD, I honestly don't know where the time has gone! We agreed to have the damp work sorted before our bear arrives, so this wkend will be spent decluttering the downstairs of our house & moving everything upstairs! Just what I want at 31wks pregnant!! Looks like our nursery might be completed a week earlier than we thought though, so that's good news at least! Looks like I'll be spending a lot of time at my Mum's while all of this is going on. Shame I can't take our dog with me though. Poor pup. I am really looking forward to the work being finished, we are getting a new lounge and new kitchen out of it all, so that's positive at least!! DH is looking forward to getting a dishwasher at the end of it. The small things :haha:

I hope all the work can be done on time with minimal stress hun i know how stressful it is... we have a load of stuff needs done too including wood burning stove installation which will be major and needs done before lo arrives! Oh has made it so goddamm complicated and his blasé attitude is driving me up the wall. We had a big row about it this morning cos he takes offence if I ask what the story is with it. Ahhhh :dohh:

On the plus side I have passed another uni assessment so it's just the one to go which is due in 3 days before my edd lol. I am on track to get a merit which is fab considering how much else I have going on.


----------



## apreslaube

So we did our "prepared childbirth" class over the weekend. Has anyone done these or other classes? It was fun and informative but it made for a non-weekend. Lol.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

We took 4 classes. 

Preparing for Birth
Breastfeeding
Newborn Care
Infant CPR

It was really fun and we learned a lot. 

Anyone plan on using cloth diapers?


----------



## Mississippi03

Omg this boy has been non stop today.. Never stops moving.. Feels like he is doing somersaults and kicking me on the side each time.. Its actually so painful.. He needs to have a nap in there


----------



## Aliop

nmpjcp2015 said:


> We took 4 classes.
> 
> Preparing for Birth
> Breastfeeding
> Newborn Care
> Infant CPR
> 
> It was really fun and we learned a lot.
> 
> Anyone plan on using cloth diapers?

We've used cloth nappies for all our kids and will for this one too


----------



## craquinette

nmpjcp2015 said:


> We took 4 classes.
> 
> Preparing for Birth
> Breastfeeding
> Newborn Care
> Infant CPR
> 
> It was really fun and we learned a lot.
> 
> Anyone plan on using cloth diapers?

I haven't taken any classes yet but have booked a breastfeeding class and a birth preparation class.

And yes, definitely planning on using cloth nappies! I bought them a few weeks ago and washed them all last week end. They are so cute, I can't wait to put them on Baby's bum!! (I never EVER thought I'd be excited about nappies but here it is :haha: it probably won't be all that exciting when they're all dirty though!)

I had a scan on Monday to check the placenta's position. It was low lying at my 19 week scan so they needed to check if it had moved out of the way. And it has! So all looking good. The sonographer also took a bunch of measurements to check baby's growth, heartbeat, volume of amniotic fluid, etc. All looks perfectly normal! Yay! 

I am still cycling everyday to go to work, it's not very long, only 5km, but it's getting pretty hard now... I think I'll have to stop soon, my belly is just getting in the way, and going up hill is really a pain.... But the idea of having to take the bus has been enough so far to keep me going on my bike haha! I guess I'll have to find another way to get to work for the last few weeks... and also make sure I still get some exercice... The great thing about cycling to work is that I don't have to worry about being inactive... So if I don't cycle, I'll have to make a conscious effort to go for walks, etc.... :cry:


----------



## apreslaube

Holy cow. I had my tdapp shot yesterday and I can't believe how sore it is today. I can't do anything with my arm or raise it. 

I don't know if it was my outfit today or what, but everyone at work was commenting that "you look ready to pop" and "I don't think your stomach can get bigger!" Even the phlebotomist today said that she was surprised I'm due Oct 1 because I look like I'm due today. Also someonecommented tthat they could tell I'm tired because my eyes are puffy. What in the world?!


----------



## Mississippi03

So ive always had a few of those spider veins on my legs but never varicose veins but tonight i noticed a tiny bump on my vagina and i looked in the mirror and it looks like a tiny varicose vein about the size of a pencil eraser if even.. Ohhhh pregnancy and its pleasantries... Anyone else have this?


----------



## Dark_Star

Ok so... if any of you need to take the 24 hour urine collection test for pre-eclampsia, make sure you get 2 jugs.

I filled up a one gallon jug in just over 12 hours. They clearly underestimated how much a lady in 3rd trimester with twins can pee. Now I have to take it again. :dohh:


----------



## Aliop

apreslaube said:


> Holy cow. I had my tdapp shot yesterday and I can't believe how sore it is today. I can't do anything with my arm or raise it.
> 
> I don't know if it was my outfit today or what, but everyone at work was commenting that "you look ready to pop" and "I don't think your stomach can get bigger!" Even the phlebotomist today said that she was surprised I'm due Oct 1 because I look like I'm due today. Also someonecommented tthat they could tell I'm tired because my eyes are puffy. What in the world?!

I had the same with my tdapp! Took 2-3 days before it felt ok again, I got red lump for my trouble which took about a week to disappear


----------



## Hit Girl

D_S - My husband is actually doing a 24 hour wee test right now (not for pre-e of course) and he's thinking he should have grabbed a second container too!


----------



## GingerPanda

I didn't have any soreness issues with my Tdap. It just bled more than I think shots usually do. I was surprised, because my arm gets really sore after the flu shot, but the Tdap was really nothing. I was kind of bummed I had to pay $45 out of pocket for it, though.

Hubs needs to hurry up and get his done. It can make you an asymptomatic carrier per pertussis for 1-2 months after getting vaccinated. We also both need to get our flu shots.



I also need to reach out to my mom again about getting proof that they've gotten the vaccine. She is fighting me SO HARD, and thinks I should just take her word for it that they're vaccinated "because her doctor is good". Adults aren't commonly vaccinated for pertussis! :dohh:


----------



## Charmed86

GP is tdap your vaccination for whooping cough? I don't think my husband can get it on the NHS, silly really if there's the risk of him passing it onto our little one! I don't think it's offered to partners as standard.

I've been thinking about getting a group b strep test done.. Hopefully my consultant will take the results seriously if they come back as positive! They didn't listen to me when I had a SCH that was picked up on a private scan. 

We had a site meeting today for the work we have to have done on our house.. Only the people treating the damp didn't bring their diary, so we've still no start or end date for the work! Sigh. Husband is getting very very stressed now. I'm trying to stay calm as stress pushes my blood sugar numbers higher.


----------



## apreslaube

Ginger - she is saying she is already vaccinated but she didn't specifically get it donerecently for the baby? I would just say "its your choice but unfortunately if I can't be certain we really can't risk baby spending time with you". I have to have this discussion with the in laws today. ... they find it odd that me and Adam are getting vaccinated! And he's a family doctor and she's a nurse! !! 

Speaking of crazy family. ... my MIL is so testing the waters with me. She doesn't agree that babies can't have ANYTHING in the crib until they are a year. Oh but cute bumpers! Oh but that's not how it was when the boys were babies! Oh but won't eddie be cold?! Luckily at this point she is listening to what I'm saying. I'm respectful but pretty matter of fact.


----------



## GingerPanda

Charmed86 said:


> GP is tdap your vaccination for whooping cough? I don't think my husband can get it on the NHS, silly really if there's the risk of him passing it onto our little one! I don't think it's offered to partners as standard.

Yes, Tdap is for tetanus, diphtheria, and pertussis (whooping cough).

I hope you're able to get some of your stressors out of the way!






apreslaube said:


> Ginger - she is saying she is already vaccinated but she didn't specifically get it donerecently for the baby? I would just say "its your choice but unfortunately if I can't be certain we really can't risk baby spending time with you". I have to have this discussion with the in laws today. ... they find it odd that me and Adam are getting vaccinated! And he's a family doctor and she's a nurse! !!
> 
> Speaking of crazy family. ... my MIL is so testing the waters with me. She doesn't agree that babies can't have ANYTHING in the crib until they are a year. Oh but cute bumpers! Oh but that's not how it was when the boys were babies! Oh but won't eddie be cold?! Luckily at this point she is listening to what I'm saying. I'm respectful but pretty matter of fact.

Yeah, she's saying she's had to have already had it done because she works in a hospital. She's a nurse too! But in the state where she works, the only thing that's required for hospital workers is MMR and flu. I just want proof that they've had it done, is all. But she's acting like I'm accusing her of picking a shoddy doctor or something. She seems more upset that I would doubt her doctor than she is about the possibility of killing my newborn with a preventable illness!

Glad your MIL is respecting your wishes for now. She sounds like my mom. My MIL has been golden!


----------



## Twag

I had my whooping cough last week OMG my arm hurt for 3 whole days :( 

I had my anti-d yesterday and although that hurt going in you feel it :wacko: it hasn't hurt since :thumbup:

I need my flu jab but they are not about until September :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

Muwahahaha!

I called the hospital where my mom works and asked them which vaccines were required for their employees, and Tdap is NOT on the list. So I texted her asking if she'd checked with their PCP, and she admitted they did need a booster and would be getting it soon.


----------



## apreslaube

Great ginger!


----------



## tallybee

Good stuff gp xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Twag said:


> I had my anti-d yesterday and although that hurt going in you feel it :wacko: it hasn't hurt since :thumbup:

I had my anti-d last week and it hurt like hell going in!!! I had to really stop myself from swearing like a sailor in front of my obstetrician. :haha: No hurties at all afterwards though, but holy crap it was painful while it was happening.


----------



## Twag

Hit Girl said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> I had my anti-d yesterday and although that hurt going in you feel it :wacko: it hasn't hurt since :thumbup:
> 
> I had my anti-d last week and it hurt like hell going in!!! I had to really stop myself from swearing like a sailor in front of my obstetrician. :haha: No hurties at all afterwards though, but holy crap it was painful while it was happening.Click to expand...

When I had it with DS we warmed it up in my hands before it was injected and it didn't hurt at all this time it was straight from the fridge and OUCH!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hi Ladies, can't believe you's are well into third tri already. How exciting! I don't pop in as often as I used to but I do follow a little. Hope you's are all doing well and preparations for the little ones are well under way xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks Natasha!

How are you feeling?


----------



## 3boys

Just seen your ticker Natasha. Massive congrats x


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, congrats, Natasha! Sending super sticky vibes your way!


----------



## GingerPanda

I have updated gender storks on the front page based off of poll results! (There were a lot of people who voted who aren't in the group, nor are they even due in October... :dohh: Makes it harder to see who I really need to update!)

If anyone knows if they're team yellow/pink/blue and your name hasn't been updated or I've got you down wrong, let me know!


----------



## tallybee

Congrats Natasha! Sticky dust to you hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## startd

Congratulations Natasha!

I had an OB appointment yesterday - and my baby has a full head of hair. Crazy!


----------



## Dark_Star

I've got all my furniture delivered now, we will finish building it this weekend. This all seems much more real now that there's a crib beside my bed! 

We decided to sidecar a full sized crib to our bed because bassinets and such have a weight limit that would not allow the babies to sleep together for very long.


----------



## bathbabe

33 weeks :wohoo: 
Im totally not mentally prepared for this to end!!


----------



## Aliop

Congratulations Natasha! Great news!!

Stard, mine did too was quite unreal as my other three have had a little hair but not enough to be seen so early on.

I am not in any way wanting this to end either lol 

I have an OB appt this afternoon so will see baby again. I am stressing about baby's position so I want to see exactly where he is at. My third baby never got into a good position (ended up with a prolapsed cord and EMCS) being breech and transverse the whole time so I am panicky about it with this one.


----------



## 3boys

Aliop said:


> Congratulations Natasha! Great news!!
> 
> Stard, mine did too was quite unreal as my other three have had a little hair but not enough to be seen so early on.
> 
> I am not in any way wanting this to end either lol
> 
> I have an OB appt this afternoon so will see baby again. I am stressing about baby's position so I want to see exactly where he is at. My third baby never got into a good position (ended up with a prolapsed cord and EMCS) being breech and transverse the whole time so I am panicky about it with this one.

Hope baby is in great position. That must of been really scary.


----------



## tallybee

3boys said:


> Aliop said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Natasha! Great news!!
> 
> Stard, mine did too was quite unreal as my other three have had a little hair but not enough to be seen so early on.
> 
> I am not in any way wanting this to end either lol
> 
> I have an OB appt this afternoon so will see baby again. I am stressing about baby's position so I want to see exactly where he is at. My third baby never got into a good position (ended up with a prolapsed cord and EMCS) being breech and transverse the whole time so I am panicky about it with this one.
> 
> Hope baby is in great position. That must of been really scary.Click to expand...

I hope so too that sounds terrifying hun xx


----------



## cdelmar

Question, Ive had a few people especially MIL consistently ask how much does baby weigh. I am never given that info during my appointments and it makes me wonder if i should know baby weight. I thought weight can only be measured through a sonogram (and my last one was the anatomy)??? Anyone with some experience/knowledge?


----------



## Dark_Star

cdelmar said:


> Question, Ive had a few people especially MIL consistently ask how much does baby weigh. I am never given that info during my appointments and it makes me wonder if i should know baby weight. I thought weight can only be measured through a sonogram (and my last one was the anatomy)??? Anyone with some experience/knowledge?

They can tell the weight at an ultrasound by measuring many different parts of the body. Other than that, there isn't a way to tell except by guessing.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

cdelmar said:


> Question, Ive had a few people especially MIL consistently ask how much does baby weigh. I am never given that info during my appointments and it makes me wonder if i should know baby weight. I thought weight can only be measured through a sonogram (and my last one was the anatomy)??? Anyone with some experience/knowledge?

People ask me this all the time too! I just tell them what my ticker says. Haha. I haven't had an ultrasound in 11 weeks, so I have no idea.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Aliop said:


> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> We took 4 classes.
> 
> Preparing for Birth
> Breastfeeding
> Newborn Care
> Infant CPR
> 
> It was really fun and we learned a lot.
> 
> Anyone plan on using cloth diapers?
> 
> We've used cloth nappies for all our kids and will for this one tooClick to expand...




craquinette said:


> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> We took 4 classes.
> 
> Preparing for Birth
> Breastfeeding
> Newborn Care
> Infant CPR
> 
> It was really fun and we learned a lot.
> 
> Anyone plan on using cloth diapers?
> 
> I haven't taken any classes yet but have booked a breastfeeding class and a birth preparation class.
> 
> And yes, definitely planning on using cloth nappies! I bought them a few weeks ago and washed them all last week end. They are so cute, I can't wait to put them on Baby's bum!! (I never EVER thought I'd be excited about nappies but here it is :haha: it probably won't be all that exciting when they're all dirty though!)
> 
> I had a scan on Monday to check the placenta's position. It was low lying at my 19 week scan so they needed to check if it had moved out of the way. And it has! So all looking good. The sonographer also took a bunch of measurements to check baby's growth, heartbeat, volume of amniotic fluid, etc. All looks perfectly normal! Yay!
> 
> I am still cycling everyday to go to work, it's not very long, only 5km, but it's getting pretty hard now... I think I'll have to stop soon, my belly is just getting in the way, and going up hill is really a pain.... But the idea of having to take the bus has been enough so far to keep me going on my bike haha! I guess I'll have to find another way to get to work for the last few weeks... and also make sure I still get some exercice... The great thing about cycling to work is that I don't have to worry about being inactive... So if I don't cycle, I'll have to make a conscious effort to go for walks, etc.... :cry:Click to expand...

What kind are you using?


----------



## Dark_Star

This chart might help, although the measurements in it seem a little low. 

https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart


----------



## tallybee

I have no idea about weight either. Last scan was at 20+5!

I reckon she will be quite big tho xx


----------



## Charmed86

My LO is measuring at 3lbs 13oz at 30wks. It says in my notes.. You can find calculators online, if you have the other measurements, they will work out an estimated weight. It's not 100% accurate though, a lot of hospitals don't tell women the estimated weight as it can be so wrong sometimes :haha: Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

All I know is that Luci is measuring about two weeks behind, so she's gonna be a little baby. No idea on her estimated weight, but they can be soooo wrong!


----------



## startd

They can make a guess based on measurements, but can't be sure until the baby is born. Mine was estimated to be just over 1.6kg last week. It's more length and size that my OB focuses on, and even that gets harder to track now.

Baby shower today!

I agree - I'm part desperate to meet my baby, and part enjoying being pregnant and still having time with just my husband and I.


----------



## startd

Oh - given my ticker is in the wrong time zone, I've just realised that I have 60 days until my due date. Getting closer!


----------



## tallybee

startd said:


> Oh - given my ticker is in the wrong time zone, I've just realised that I have 60 days until my due date. Getting closer!

Yeah they all seem to be behind, in a US time zone presumably. They seem tp be fixed. I remember near the beginning staying up waiting for it to change but being disappointed when it didn't at midnight :lol:


----------



## Dark_Star

5'3 with a 52" waist now (started at 28") .... not sure how another 5 weeks of growth is going to fit in there!
 



Attached Files:







20150816_180714.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 3boys

Love the bump dark star. Your poor back x


----------



## MissR

Wow dark star what a lovely bump! I haven't taken a bump pic for ages now. Should really take one. Hope everybody is well. 

Had a check up today and everything is good. Measuring at 31 weeks although baby was hiding a bit, so not sure how accurate that is! X


----------



## Dark_Star

Well it looks like I might meet my babies sooner than I thought. I am having regular painful contractions (7 minutes apart) and a pelvic exam shows some blood. I've been given my first round of steroid shots for the babies lungs and will be returning for the second round of steriods, another NST, and an ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## Mississippi03

Dark_Star said:


> Well it looks like I might meet my babies sooner than I thought. I am having regular painful contractions (7 minutes apart) and a pelvic exam shows some blood. I've been given my first round of steroid shots for the babies lungs and will be returning for the second round of steriods, another NST, and an ultrasound tomorrow.

Eeeekkk!! Take care girl.. Hopefully its a quick and safe delivery!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Eeeeep! OMG D_S! Sending lots of safe vibes and lots of love to you and your little ones. :hugs:


----------



## tazgirl

Good luck dark star


----------



## WW1

Good luck Dark Star x


----------



## Dark_Star

It might still be nothing ladies. But they did rush in starting me on the steroid shots. We will see. 

Here's a picture of my NST showing the contractions at the bottom- the 4 "mountain" peaks.
 



Attached Files:







11855709_10154199157172814_5577417205179496818_n.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 3boys

Good luck hun x


----------



## Aliop

GL Dark Star, boys are at a pretty good gestation so hopefully all goes quite smoothly :flower: and as a side note how much does the steroid needles hurt?!?!! OMG lol :baby::baby:


----------



## tallybee

Good luck dark star xxxxx


----------



## Twag

Good luck Darkstar


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck Dark Star! X


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my! Keep us updated, Dark Star! Good luck!


----------



## cdelmar

startd said:


> They can make a guess based on measurements, but can't be sure until the baby is born. Mine was estimated to be just over 1.6kg last week. It's more length and size that my OB focuses on, and even that gets harder to track now.
> 
> Baby shower today!
> 
> I agree - I'm part desperate to meet my baby, and part enjoying being pregnant and still having time with just my husband and I.

I feel the same way!! lol How did your baby shower go? 



Dark_Star said:


> 5'3 with a 52" waist now (started at 28") .... not sure how another 5 weeks of growth is going to fit in there!

How cute! 



Dark_Star said:


> Well it looks like I might meet my babies sooner than I thought. I am having regular painful contractions (7 minutes apart) and a pelvic exam shows some blood. I've been given my first round of steroid shots for the babies lungs and will be returning for the second round of steriods, another NST, and an ultrasound tomorrow.

Are you our first mommy who could possibly be having their little one soon? I hope all goes well! :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks ladies!

Contractions are slowed to every 12-15 mins now. They are definitely the real deal and not BH now... they feel like a menstrual cramp covering my whole belly, ouch! 

The steroid shot didn't hurt as much as I expected considering it looked to be about a 10 gauge needle they used. I got it in the behind where I am well padded, lol. Going back for the second one in a few hours.

Just had a scan and the babies are 4lb 10 oz and 4lb 11 oz. I'll find out more about the actual details later as the techs here can't tell us. Twin A was either hugging Twin B, or had him in a chokehold.


----------



## Dreamer320

Dark_Star said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Contractions are slowed to every 12-15 mins now. They are definitely the real deal and not BH now... they feel like a menstrual cramp covering my whole belly, ouch!
> 
> The steroid shot didn't hurt as much as I expected considering it looked to be about a 10 gauge needle they used. I got it in the behind where I am well padded, lol. Going back for the second one in a few hours.
> 
> Just had a scan and the babies are 4lb 10 oz and 4lb 11 oz. I'll find out more about the actual details later as the techs here can't tell us. Twin A was either hugging Twin B, or had him in a chokehold.

Awww they are great weights!! Good luck!! So exciting! Great gestation for twins. Keep us posted.

And LOL at the chokehold comment. So funny they r playing in there already!


----------



## tallybee

That's great dark star please keep updating us xx


----------



## 3boys

How exciting darkstar


----------



## nmpjcp2015

that's so exciting dark_star. best of luck and get us updated.


----------



## Willow01

Good luck darkstar :)x


----------



## bathbabe

Good luck dark star x


----------



## Aliop

LOL Dark_Star I have always had the steroid shots in my thighs. Boys are a great weight (my 35 week boy was 5lbs) and I am hoping all goes well for you all. Do you have to be moved to a bigger hospital or can you stay local?


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck dark star! I will keep checking back for updates! So excited for you.


----------



## Dark_Star

It looks like I am in pre-labor. My FFN (fetal fibronectin) swab is positive which means the connective tissue holding babies in is coming "unglued" and there is good chance they will arrive within the next 2 weeks.

Cervix is still long and closed so I have been sent home to wait for changes. Hopefully this is a slow process and they will stick around for another couple weeks.
 



Attached Files:







11911627_10154201725802814_1282501015_n.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hit Girl

Wow! Look at the difference with those charts!

Very excited for you D_S. Sending you so much love. :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

well hopefully all goes smoothly for you Hun.


----------



## MissR

Oh how exciting dark star! I think you will be the first of us owls to have your babies!

Good luck :) xx


----------



## Twag

Good luck Darkstar hope your boys stay in for an extra couple of weeks but you have done so well getting your twins so far along :thumbup:


----------



## 3boys

Agreed darkstar you have done amazing to get your boys so far x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck dark star =) x


----------



## Dark_Star

Yes I would have to be moved to a larger hospital 430km (5 hour drive) away if they start me on medication to stop contractions. There is no NICU here so if I go before 36-37 weeks (depending on the doctors judgment) I will have to be flown down. Definitely hoping it does not come to that as I have anxiety issues and I feel that being away from home would make me get worse. Fortunately this extra medical attention will not be costing me money.

Nothing to report here, condition is about the same. My partner is going to work today and I am home resting. I promise to update if anything happens. The more I read the more reassured I am that this will be a slow process.


----------



## tallybee

Fx they stay put for a while xx thinking of you hun xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Thinking of you, Dark Star, and hoping those boys stay put a little while longer!


----------



## 3boys

Darkstar I hope they stay put another couple of wks. 

Afm I'll definitely be induced at latest 14 September. Going for another growth scan on Monday and results of that could bring induction forward to 7th but I'm getting a concrete date next Wednesday. Can't believe he will be here so soon. Getting nervous.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my goodness, 3boys! So soon!


----------



## MissR

Wow everything is getting so exciting for everybody now! 

I hope that your boys stay put a little longer for you dark star!

Is everybody prepared? I feel like if my LO was to come now, I wouldn't be at all ready! I'm 34 weeks tomorrow so need to get in the zone lol xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't feel ready at all! Her furniture is not ready, we don't have everything we need... And now my body feels like it's giving out. Last night was totally miserable.

I hope I have better luck with omeprazole than Zantac!


----------



## Mississippi03

I feel like i have nothing to do and everything to do all at the same time! Lol im nesting at work and preparing all of my what if i go off early stuff that needs to be done.. But havent been doing that at home lol
Although babies room is pretty well done.. I started hospital bag last night.. Should get dh to install the car seat.. Do some freezer cooking.. Things like that.


----------



## apreslaube

I am really feeling more pregnant now. Our stuff is mostly ready at home. We need to pack the bag still. I need to still make an appointment with the local police station for a car seat safety check. I need to order my breast pump through my insurance. 

Work is the killer. I am doing a ton extra because or a coworker that apparently hasn't really done any work since she started in January. We are set to be audited soon so everything needs to be fixed. So that's overwhelming when I'm trying to get all my stuff sorted for maternity leave. It'sgetting hard to work . When I walk just a short distance I get stabbing pain in my cervix :( i swear he has moved way down. I wonder if they will check my cervix at my appointment next week.


----------



## Dark_Star

GingerPanda said:


> I hope I have better luck with omeprazole than Zantac!

GP I am on Pantoprazole which is the same type of drug, a proton pump inhibitor... I have had not a second of heartburn while I have been on it. It's wonderful! I was miserable even on 300mg Zantac.


----------



## Charmed86

I've been admitted into hospital this evening with reduced movements :( I'm not sure what to think, the midwives won't really tell me anything. I hope my little bear is ok. Thankfully, they've given me a private room.. I'm really not good with hospitals & they wanted me on a ward with women who were throwing up. I'm not good with sick! I should be monitored more in the morning & they're ordering a scan to check his blood flow. I'm really hoping they're just being overly cautious!


----------



## Aliop

Oh no Charmed! Hope all is well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

Hope all is ok charmed x


----------



## Twag

Hope all is okay Charmed x


----------



## tallybee

I hope everything turns out ok charmed x


----------



## MissR

Hope all is ok charmed. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## 3boys

Hope all is well charmed x


----------



## Mississippi03

Charmed86 said:


> I've been admitted into hospital this evening with reduced movements :( I'm not sure what to think, the midwives won't really tell me anything. I hope my little bear is ok. Thankfully, they've given me a private room.. I'm really not good with hospitals & they wanted me on a ward with women who were throwing up. I'm not good with sick! I should be monitored more in the morning & they're ordering a scan to check his blood flow. I'm really hoping they're just being overly cautious!

Hope everything is ok!! 




Soooo im freaking out. Last night i put the heating pad on my back because i was in a lot of pain... Which is fine on low heat for 15 minutes. BUT i fell asleep for TWO hours with it on my back... Now im terrified ive hurt the babe he was moving when i woke up last night, hes always awake in the middle of the night.. Not so mych in the morning... So now im lying here trying to get him to wake up just so i know hes ok in there


----------



## Mrs Mel

Mississippi03 said:


> Charmed86 said:
> 
> 
> I've been admitted into hospital this evening with reduced movements :( I'm not sure what to think, the midwives won't really tell me anything. I hope my little bear is ok. Thankfully, they've given me a private room.. I'm really not good with hospitals & they wanted me on a ward with women who were throwing up. I'm not good with sick! I should be monitored more in the morning & they're ordering a scan to check his blood flow. I'm really hoping they're just being overly cautious!
> 
> Hope everything is ok!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo im freaking out. Last night i put the heating pad on my back because i was in a lot of pain... Which is fine on low heat for 15 minutes. BUT i fell asleep for TWO hours with it on my back... Now im terrified ive hurt the babe he was moving when i woke up last night, hes always awake in the middle of the night.. Not so mych in the morning... So now im lying here trying to get him to wake up just so i know hes ok in thereClick to expand...


Hope everything is ok Charmed. Keep us posted.

Im sure he's ok Mississippi, have some orange juice or something sweet and I'm sure he'll be kicking around in no time :) x


----------



## Charmed86

Thank you ladies! I had another CTG this morning & that was ok. They've booked me for a scan, but it's tomorrow & apparently if I go home, I lose my slot. I'm so angry. None of the food here is GD friendly! 

Mississippi, my midwife has recommended putting a hot water bottle etc on my back before, just don't put it on your bump & you should be ok. Try Mrs Mel's advice and eat something to see if that gets baby dancing around a bit xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Glad that things are looking okay on the tests Charmed! I also hate the hospital... it reminds me of the reason I am there and I can't stop worrying. My protest is the only reason I have not been admitted already. It's ridiculous that you can't get GD food.

Mississippi I'm sure your baby is okay. Hope its movement picks up for you later. It's normal for the babies to have quiet days this late in the pregnancy to my understanding.

I kicked my hubby out of the bed last night and just surrounded myself in pillows, I slept better than I have in weeks. Still sore but I am feeling more optimistic today.


----------



## Charmed86

Lol, DS! I've done that a few times! I've found it so comfortable to take half of our quilt and bunch it up behind my back so I can sleep at an angle, rather than on my side as it hurts my hips. Poor hubby has to go downstairs or go cold though! :haha: 

Really hoping they discharge me soon! The woman next to me keeps throwing up, so I have to leave the ward. So frustrating because I was getting good movements until then. Now I think Oliver has gone back to sleep. Sigh x


----------



## Mississippi03

Charmed i hope you get home soon girl! 

I have felt him wriggling around in there today so that gives me a bit of peace lol.. It was stupid of me! At least i have my AC and ceiling fan on to keep my heat own a bit but i wish i didnt fall asleep!


----------



## Aliop

SO glad to hear things are looking ok Charmed! That's insane about the GD food though, you'd think they'd have people all the time with same requirements!? 

I have been freaking out as my baby is breech. I felt he was transverse yesterday but def breech with head jammed under my right rib this morning. I feel like I don't have as much time as I should with my history of 35 & 37 wk babies and especially as my last was an EMCS due to cord prolapse with a transverse baby that never turned :( :( I had the chiro this morning and she did the Webster technique (what an experience!), booked in twice next week as well and am booked in for moxibustion next Tuesday. Only thing I am happy with is I am at a point where if things do happen I can deliver here seeing as I am so close to 34 weeks and baby is measuring 2-3 weeks bigger. Having lots of prodromal labour. 

We bought a new mattress! I have been complaining about sore hips in bed and we worked out we bought the last one in my first pregnancy 8 years ago so we bought a new one which arrived yesterday. Best $2000 we've spent in a while lol slept even better than normal last night and not even slightly sore hips without all the extra pillows I had been using ..yay!


----------



## bathbabe

Aliop!! Make sure you put a good mattress protector on there!! Dont wanna ruin it if your waters break in bed!!

As for me... 34 weeks! Eeekk!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, ladies. Not so great news at our ultrasound yesterday.

Luci has dropped from the 32nd percentile last month to less than the 10th yesterday. Such a rapid decline. Her heart rate and movements are still spot on. They did a non-stress test yesterday, and we passed with flying colors.

We've been diagnosed with asymmetrical IUGR. Her head is measuring normal at 34 weeks, but her abdominal circumference is only measuring at 28 weeks. It means my placenta is likely dying and starving her to death for blood, oxygen, and nutrients.

We have an appointment with the actual doctor today at noon to discuss what our next steps are going to be. But honestly, with how rapidly she declined in one month, I think a c-section and a lot of time in the NICU is in my very near future.


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so sorry GP. I will keep your family in my thoughts. I'm sure little Luci will be in good hands.


----------



## bathbabe

Oh no GP :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## Charmed86

I'm so sorry GP, I'm glad they've caught it. You're 34 weeks now, so stay positive. Even if Luci has to be in the NICU for a little while, it's the best thing for her. I'm sending massive hugs right now because I know no one wants this sort of information. I hope they can come to a decision soon so you're not left worrying too long xxx


----------



## apreslaube

Ginger I'm so sorry. Praying for you and your LO


----------



## Dreamer320

Praying for you and your little one GP!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Will be thinking of you GP. Best of luck to you and your LO x


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry to hear your news Ginger. It's good that the problem has been identified earlier rather than later and she is in the best hands I'm sure. Thinking of you x


----------



## 3boys

Gp thinking of you x


----------



## Tink1o5

Thinking of you gp. Hopefully you get answers soon so you know what direction this is all taking and aren't left in limbo to long.


----------



## GingerPanda

We're in a holding pattern for now. Waiting for the hospital to call me to schedule further testing next week. Depending on what those tests say, we may or may not deliver.

Hopefully I can get little girl to flip head down, just in case!


----------



## cdelmar

MissR said:


> Wow everything is getting so exciting for everybody now!
> 
> I hope that your boys stay put a little longer for you dark star!
> 
> Is everybody prepared? I feel like if my LO was to come now, I wouldn't be at all ready! I'm 34 weeks tomorrow so need to get in the zone lol xx

Im not ready at all with his room or my hospital bag. 



Mississippi03 said:


> I feel like i have nothing to do and everything to do all at the same time! Lol im nesting at work and preparing all of my what if i go off early stuff that needs to be done.. But havent been doing that at home lol
> Although babies room is pretty well done.. I started hospital bag last night.. Should get dh to install the car seat.. Do some freezer cooking.. Things like that.

 I am working on getting my things at work too, started a week ago. Breast pump has been sitting in closet for past month i think and the hospital where i will deliver, all of the valets are certified in installing the car seats. :thumbup: 



GingerPanda said:


> Well, ladies. Not so great news at our ultrasound yesterday.
> 
> Luci has dropped from the 32nd percentile last month to less than the 10th yesterday. Such a rapid decline. Her heart rate and movements are still spot on. They did a non-stress test yesterday, and we passed with flying colors.
> 
> We've been diagnosed with asymmetrical IUGR. Her head is measuring normal at 34 weeks, but her abdominal circumference is only measuring at 28 weeks. It means my placenta is likely dying and starving her to death for blood, oxygen, and nutrients.
> 
> We have an appointment with the actual doctor today at noon to discuss what our next steps are going to be. But honestly, with how rapidly she declined in one month, I think a c-section and a lot of time in the NICU is in my very near future.


Ginger, I really hope everything turns out well, keep us posted! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Mississippi03

Ginger sending you and luci positive vibes.. A stint in the nicu might be the best thing for her!!


----------



## Dark_Star

Isn't it wonderful though that we have the technology to check on the babies and know when it's time to take them out and give them some help?


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark_Star said:


> Isn't it wonderful though that we have the technology to check on the babies and know when it's time to take them out and give them some help?

It is! I could very well lose this baby if not for the careful attention of my doctors. So glad to live in these times!


----------



## Dark_Star

I've been admitted for 24 hours at which point they will either send me home or to a larger hospital. Not pleased about being away from home tonight!


----------



## Tink1o5

Sorry your dealing with your problems too DS. Keep us posted. Hopefully they can figure something out soon for you so you have a plan in place.


----------



## Mississippi03

This babies movements are everywhere i feel like some are moving closer to my ribs... But ive started getting pretty good ones around my pubic bone. Is this normal?


----------



## GingerPanda

Thinking of you Dark Star!


Mississippi, it could just be that baby is running out of room and hitting all kinds of places. Luci doesn't kick much, because she always seems to have her feet in her mouth during ultrasounds lol


----------



## Tink1o5

Gp- that's funny! My little girl likes to have both her feet right across her forehead and face haha


----------



## tallybee

Ginger I'm sorry to hear of the issues you're dealing with. I'm sure you and luci will be well looked after xx thinking of you xx

Dark star thinking of you too hun xx

Mississipi I'm the same hun movement all over the place. Feels like she's battering every organ I've got. Headbutting cervix and kicks in the ribs, also rolls and punches everywhere in between Xx


----------



## WW1

Dark star and GP - hoping all is okay. It sounds like you're both being well monitored which is great. 

Charmed - how did your scan go? 

I'm 30 wks today and we've finally started painting the nursery. I'm also making some curtains which seemed like a good idea when I first thought of it!


----------



## Charmed86

DS, I've got everything crossed that you get to come home. Hospitals are the worst!!

My scan went ok yesterday, they were happy with the fluid levels & the blood flow. They didn't really find a reason as to why Oliver was being so quiet, hopefully it was just a quiet day for him! After my scan they made me have another CTG & if that was normal (it was), I could go home. It was so frustrating though, the mw initially set it up to monitor me as if I was 33+2 & DH didn't notice until we were half an hour in! So it had to be reset & then Oliver decided to go quiet so it took a while to meet the criteria. We were there for around 3hrs & of course, I took no snacks. When will I learn?! :haha: 

DH & I are emptying the downstairs of our house today (well, mostly DH) as the damp work starts on Monday! Fun fun fun. Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend so far xxx


----------



## MissR

GP so sorry to hear what your going through x will be thinking of you and your family. I'm glad your doctors picked up on this early for you to put Luci in the best care possible! X


----------



## startd

Oh my goodness, a lot has happened on here this week! DS and GP - I hope things are going ok for you, and Charmed, I hope you got to go home. 

I'm having a quiet weekend, as I overdid things a bit during the week - culminating in Braxton Hicks (starting to get painful) 7 mins apart for 3 hours, and a considerable drop in baby movement last week. Oops. Moral of the story is that crawling around trying to repair things is not a good idea.
It has made me realise though, that I should probably start thinking about washing items, and at least laying out what we might need to take to the hospital with us!


----------



## apreslaube

Startd. I overdid it this week too :( i worked 9 hour days sunday to Friday and went in for a couple hours today. I'm salary lol. There's just so much to do before maternity leave. I think I've decided to go on leave a week before my due date. It's on a Thursday so I'm definitely going to have the Friday before be my last day at the latest. It's just too much. 

Does anyone else get sharp pains at the cervix when walking? I only walk a short distance and it starts. Annoying!


----------



## Charmed86

I get that! I swear, it feels like Oliver's head is bouncing on my cervix!! It really takes my breath away. Ouch! 

I think I've been getting braxton hicks. In my hospital notes it says I was having some uterine activity but wasn't complaining of any discomfort.. Then the day before yesterday, I was getting some really strong pains in my side. It was either BH or round ligament pain, but I'd not over stretched or was even walking anywhere. Can you get one sided BH?? 

I'm so tired.. My hip woke me up a lot in the night & now it's 7am & I can't get back to sleep. 

Has anyone got any plans for today?


----------



## tallybee

Yes I get the stabby cervix a lot... I think lo is head butting it! I can't walk much at all now but it happens when I'm upright. So painful xx

Luckily I'm at home and have my open uni to finish which is quite hard with all the pains but I can do bits as and when I am able. Thank goodness I went overboard getting baby things earlier on when I could still manage to get around! 

Not much on today my sons friend had a sleepover so will need to drop him off at some stage.


----------



## tallybee

Ahh just noticed 34 weeks is butternut squash lol how cute xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Stabby cervix pains are round ligament, some of the ligaments in the belly are attached right about there. 

At this point I just assume every pain and discomfort in my body is baby related and that as long as it isn't severe everything's fine :lol: There's too much to worry about otherwise.


----------



## Hope87

apreslaube said:


> Does anyone else get sharp pains at the cervix when walking? I only walk a short distance and it starts. Annoying!

YES! It almost feels like a sharp pinching sensation. It is very, very annoying. Are you carrying low too?


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well 2 weeks ago I started my NST and weekly appointments to monitor my twins. Last Monday I started having contractions which continued on and off through out the week. Thursday they lasted for 12 hours every 8-10 minutes. Had my ultrasound appointment on Friday where my BP was higher than it's been my whole pregnancy. So they sent me to the hospital to be monitored. It never went high enough to admit me so I was sent home to relax and do nothing all weekend. It is still higher than normal, but better than Friday's readings. My boys heart rates are good, and they measure 4lbs 3 oz and 4lbs 1 oz. NST on Tuesday. Contractions seemed to have stopped yesterday. 

The joys of pregnancy!


----------



## Mississippi03

My cervix pains dont feel like head butts.. It feels like he has his hand or foot down there playing with it.. Which might be the case because baby is transverse


----------



## apreslaube

Yeah carrying low!


----------



## tallybee

Carrying low here too x


----------



## startd

DoubleTFun - glad the contractions have stopped. Rest up!

I think my belly has dropped again. Will be interesting to see what the OB says at this week's appointment


----------



## Twag

:hugs: to all your ladies that have such worrying times at the moment - you are in my thoughts :hugs:

30 weeks and finally 10 week countdown :wohoo:


----------



## craquinette

Oh wow! I hope everything turns out all good for those having issues!! That's not fun! But it's good that you're being monitored and taken care of.

34 weeks here! 4 weeks left at work, 6 weeks until due date! This is crazy!!


----------



## MissR

Can we see some bump pics please ladies?! 

Would love to see your bumps! Il upload one later x


----------



## Dark_Star

No longer in the hospital :) 
I've had regular contractions now for 8 days without stop. I've been sent home until Wednesday morning on bedrest to await changes. No dilation yet although the cramps have gotten more intense.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good to hear, Dark Star!


AFM, they're doing doppler studies and a biophysical profile on me and Luci at the hospital tomorrow afternoon. The results of those tests will determine where we go from here as far as how soon I'll be induced.


----------



## tallybee

That's good dark star xx

Ginger sending lots of hugs and positive vibes to u xx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

GP I hope everything works out OK for you and baby.

DS - That's great that you got to return home! :)


----------



## cdelmar

apreslaube said:


> Startd. I overdid it this week too :( i worked 9 hour days sunday to Friday and went in for a couple hours today. I'm salary lol. There's just so much to do before maternity leave. I think I've decided to go on leave a week before my due date. It's on a Thursday so I'm definitely going to have the Friday before be my last day at the latest. It's just too much.
> 
> Does anyone else get sharp pains at the cervix when walking? I only walk a short distance and it starts. Annoying!

 I do briefly and every once in a blue moon



Charmed86 said:


> I get that! I swear, it feels like Oliver's head is bouncing on my cervix!! It really takes my breath away. Ouch!
> 
> I think I've been getting braxton hicks. In my hospital notes it says I was having some uterine activity but wasn't complaining of any discomfort.. Then the day before yesterday, I was getting some really strong pains in my side. It was either BH or round ligament pain, but I'd not over stretched or was even walking anywhere. Can you get one sided BH??
> 
> I'm so tired.. My hip woke me up a lot in the night & now it's 7am & I can't get back to sleep.
> 
> Has anyone got any plans for today?

DH and I had our hospital tour yesterday, first baby for the both of us (we've only gone to the hospital to visit friends and family) and it was informative...best to know now because it puts me at ease and hopefully him too lol! 



MissR said:


> Can we see some bump pics please ladies?!
> 
> Would love to see your bumps! Il upload one later x

If I remember I will post tonight (I just realized i havent posted any pics at all on here)


----------



## Mississippi03

Thinking of you gp and dark star!


----------



## startd

DS - that's great news

GP - good luck! 

Apreslaube - when are you going to finish up at work? My tolerance for clients is diminishing rapidly


----------



## Tink1o5

DS- glad you were able to go home
Gp- hopefully after tomorrow's appointment you will know more and have an idea of where this is all going 

Sending both you ladies hugs! 

As for me, I got woken up 2 times last night by 2 painful contractions! I didn't know what to think. They definitely were not Braxton hicks. It was literally 2 seperate single contractions about 1.5 hours apart. Still don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Dark_Star

Are you ladies planning to use bumpers on your cribs? I know the opinion on these is kind of split... but I received some that are adorable and tie quite securely.


----------



## WW1

Dark_Star said:


> Are you ladies planning to use bumpers on your cribs? I know the opinion on these is kind of split... but I received some that are adorable and tie quite securely.

I've got cot bumpers on my cot for now but will remove them once baby goes into it. With DD I used air wrap bumpers - prevented DD getting her hand through but breathable. I'll use those again.


----------



## apreslaube

No, no bumpers. Nothing in the crib but a sheet :)


----------



## apreslaube

https://s28.postimg.org/epkn0m6el/2015_08_20_20_18_04.jpg


----------



## Hit Girl

We used the airwrap bumper with our DS too. It was great.


----------



## Dark_Star

Yeah the more I think about it the more sure I am about exchanging them and getting breathable ones.
The empty crib with nothing but a sheet on it just looks so bare though.


----------



## Hit Girl

Sending you lots of love GP. :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Dark_Star said:


> Yeah the more I think about it the more sure I am about exchanging them and getting breathable ones.
> The empty crib with nothing but a sheet on it just looks so bare though.

Yeah, we thought it would be okay when we stayed with our in-laws (they got a crib too, with no bumper). He kept getting his limbs stuck between the bars and crying. To make it worse, the crib they got was a very odd size and wouldn't fit our airwrap (or anything else for that matter).


----------



## 2have4kids

We got our bumpers ages ago and I'm trying to find alternative uses for them. They came in a lovely gender neutral set and the bright pattern is so beautiful... But seeing that babies have died with getting tangled in bumpers there's no way I can use them and also have peace of mind. Maybe when baby starts crawling we can wrap them around sharp corners of furniture or sticky velcro them onto the edges of the mantle that juts out.


----------



## bathbabe

I used a bumper for my son, but just on the bottom part of the crib (literally just wrapped over one end) because he kept sliding down and getting his legs stuck through the bars but I wont be using one with this baby unless I end up with the same problem x


----------



## 3boys

Hope your appointment goes well gp. 

I had a growth scan yesterday and baby is a little bigger than average but his heads on 98th percentile!! Ouch!! My last baby had a big head and there were complications so I'm a little bit scared. He's also completely breech he moved when I had too much fluid and now I'm wondering will he be able to turn. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Twag

I used a airwrap with my son and I will use it again this time :thumbup: 

Thinking of you today GP :hugs:

Darkstar glad all seems to be okay and you were allowed home :thumbup:


----------



## Hope87

No bumpers here! We are only using a sheet. There are some wonderful breathable bumpers at Babies R Us. Defiantly worth a look.


----------



## GingerPanda

Tink1o5 said:


> As for me, I got woken up 2 times last night by 2 painful contractions! I didn't know what to think. They definitely were not Braxton hicks. It was literally 2 seperate single contractions about 1.5 hours apart. Still don't know what to make of it.

I had that last night and once this morning, too, along with some normal BH. It was unpleasant, kind of like a charley horse. But each one only lasted about 10 seconds, then went away. Not had any since. Wasn't sure if it was baby pushing on something, or what.


----------



## MissR

I have purchased 2 sets of bumpers just because they look nice and I hate a bare looking crib. I will be taking them off at night though when baby is actually in the crib as I don't trust them. I don't know how long this will last though as il probably be too tired and just leave them off! Xx


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I won't be using bumpers. Just a sheet. I'm thinking about using a crib skirt for decorations since I won't have a bumper.


----------



## 2have4kids

We just went to a free sleep consultation at the local Indigo coffee/bookstore. It was fantastic. I'd be totally up the creek without that little speech, there were so many things she said that made sense. 
A few tidbits: baby has to learn to sooth itself to sleep and that starts as soon as it gets home from the hospital. No props, no light whatsoever (she even advised to get rid of the nightlight and cover that little pin of light on the baby monitor). No sounds unless it's white noise, light and noise (noise that is not constant is a stimulant ie waves, music etc, no props- co-sleeping, getting rocked or fed to sleep, ceiling light shows or crib mobiles), instead support baby to learn that when the lights go off, it's sleep time. 

At the age of 4 months add a 'sleep buddy' a stuffed toy and only allow it to be in the crib. It's a pavlovian trick, whenever baby/toddler/child goes to bed, including time to sleep on the plane or wherever else, the buddy comes out. Follow a bedtime routine, feed, bath, 1 book at the age of 1, 2 at the age of 2 etc up to age 5, all done with lights on. Then lights out and mom & dad leave room, baby/child sleeps.

There are variations that were spoken about after the class including leaving the child to scream & cry itself to sleep, and she didn't want to comment on when this happens, doesn't recommend it but it is the choice of some parents. What time is bedtime for baby & toddlers (7pm all the way up to age 6 including babies, babies just need more naps & feedings). The whole thing was VERY interesting, there are studies and psychological reasons for doing things she explained and she gave some of the background research. This group of professionals has a 100% success rate after a 10 day sleep behaviour session with family. My DH came (thankfully - I so hope to be on the same page with him for these types of things) and we both feel more ready for baby now, and know where to go if we need help! xx


----------



## Tink1o5

GP- Have you had your appointment yet? How did it go? thinking of you!


----------



## tallybee

No bumpers here just a crib with sheets xx


----------



## startd

No bumpers for me. Would love to see some more nursery pictures!

50 days to go...


----------



## GingerPanda

Tink1o5 said:


> GP- Have you had your appointment yet? How did it go? thinking of you!

Baby is even smaller than I thought. Her head and brain are measuring pretty much perfectly, 49.6 percentile. Her femurs are at 7.5%. Everything else is less than 3%.

Blood flow through the umbilical cord is fine, and there's a weird spot on her placenta. That's all we know until we talk to the doctor this afternoon. Oh, we also know she's still breech, and she is the most stubborn little turd in all the land, verified by four different ultrasound techs lol


----------



## Twag

Thinking of you this afternoon GP :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Thinking of you gp

Afm my induction is booked for September 8 th so 13 days and counting. Nervous!!


----------



## Twag

Wow that is so soon 3boys :hugs:


----------



## Mississippi03

Thinking of you gp.. Let us know how it goes this afternoon


----------



## startd

3boys - that's so soon! I can't wait to see some babies on here over the next few weeks

GP - I hope the appointment goes well. Sounds like you have a real little personality there!


----------



## Mississippi03

I went for a check in with my mw today..both this appt and last they have been concerned that babe could be breech because they cant feel him head down. Well they brought in one of my other mw today.. Turns out he is head down but his head is already soooo low into my pelvis that they couldn't feel it there because its behind my pubic bone


----------



## Aliop

3boys said:


> Thinking of you gp
> 
> Afm my induction is booked for September 8 th so 13 days and counting. Nervous!!

So close! GL :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

This thread is really getting exciting. Any day now there's going to be actual babies in it!


----------



## Tink1o5

I can't wait to see who goes first! The clocks ticking... Closer and closer


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> GP- Have you had your appointment yet? How did it go? thinking of you!
> 
> Baby is even smaller than I thought. Her head and brain are measuring pretty much perfectly, 49.6 percentile. Her femurs are at 7.5%. Everything else is less than 3%.
> 
> Blood flow through the umbilical cord is fine, and there's a weird spot on her placenta. That's all we know until we talk to the doctor this afternoon. Oh, we also know she's still breech, and she is the most stubborn little turd in all the land, verified by four different ultrasound techs lolClick to expand...

Thinking of you hun :hugs:



3boys said:


> Thinking of you gp
> 
> Afm my induction is booked for September 8 th so 13 days and counting. Nervous!!

Omg that's so soon! Exciting!!



Mississippi03 said:


> I went for a check in with my mw today..both this appt and last they have been concerned that babe could be breech because they cant feel him head down. Well they brought in one of my other mw today.. Turns out he is head down but his head is already soooo low into my pelvis that they couldn't feel it there because its behind my pubic bone

Wow getting snug and ready :D



Dark_Star said:


> This thread is really getting exciting. Any day now there's going to be actual babies in it!

I know! It's flown by hasn't it, can hardly believe it xxxx

AFM I am so bloody sore, the birth cannot come soon enough for me. I MUST make it to 38 weeks for the home birth.... I would be crushed otherwise.... but I wish I could fast forward it. I feel like a massive bag of crap :(


----------



## bathbabe

I cant wait for this thread to fill up with babies!! Eeekk! X


----------



## GingerPanda

Luci passed all her tests with flying colors! They're going to be monitoring me twice weekly until she's born, just to be safe. But for now, we're just planning on leaving her in as long as she'll bake!

Now I just need to get her to flip head-down!


----------



## tallybee

GingerPanda said:


> Luci passed all her tests with flying colors! They're going to be monitoring me twice weekly until she's born, just to be safe. But for now, we're just planning on leaving her in as long as she'll bake!
> 
> Now I just need to get her to flip head-down!

Fab news hun so happy for you xxx


----------



## Twag

Good luck with the flipping :thumbup:


----------



## bathbabe

Great news GP!! X


----------



## 3boys

Aww gp I'm absolutely chuffed for you. Brilliant news!!!


----------



## WW1

Fab news GP!


----------



## Charmed86

That's great news GP!! So pleased for you & Luci. 

I think my tolerance for carbs is reducing :( My consultant said it might happen, but I was hoping it wouldn't! My breakfasts numbers are slowly rising as the week goes on. Thankfully, I'm still in my range though. 

I'm starting to get a bit freaked out about birth.. Mostly because I've not really had any preparation. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to?! My parenting class only touched on it, so I'm a bit unsure what to expect. Yikes.


----------



## Dreamer320

Hi girls! What a day! I just got released home from L&D on strict bedrest :dohh:

All throughout lastnight and this morning I felt period like cramps. Not painful, just consistent. I called my OB and was advised to go to hospital as a precaution 

Mild contractions did show up on monitor and I was given a liter of fluid. 

When they did a cervical check they found I am 40% effaced and 3cm dilated :nope:

They said they hope they can get another weeks time before baby comes! So scary :/ I've been having cramps on and off last couple of weeks so most likely I've been 1-2cm for a little while now, and I very well might progress quickly at this point. They said since it's my second child it's hard to give a timeline

I will do my best to take it easy with a 3 year old at home . 

Also if this storm/hurricane hits even though it's only projected to be a cat 1, I have to go into hospital before they lock it down. 

Great.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies!



Dreamer, yikes! I hope they get you taken care of, and kiddo stays in longer! Stay safe in the storm!


----------



## Dreamer320

Thanks GP! glad u and baby are doing well!! 

I'll keep everyone posted xoxo


AHHHHHHHHHHHH! (Lol)


----------



## Dark_Star

Oh no, take care Dreamer!
Hopefully you can recruit someone into helping you care for the other little one, and don't hesitate to stay in the hospital if that storm hits you. Better to have an uncomfortable night than an unexpected home birth.


----------



## Tink1o5

Gp- so happy for you and lo :hugs:

Dreamer- try and take care Hun. Hopefully lo will cook just a bit longer!!


----------



## Twag

Dreamer - hope little one stays baking for a little longer :hugs:


----------



## MissR

3boys that is sooo soon! Can't believe we will have actual babies on here soon!

GP great news yay :) x

Dreamer, hope baby stays in a little longer for you! X

I'm actually feeling better than I have for a while. Still need a wee constantly and getting frequent BH. But I actually have been sleeping and feeling a whole lot better. Maybe baby has moved lower? I'm a little annoyed as my community midwife is only in on Mondays, and the next time I was due to see her it's a bank holiday. She advised I go drop in which I will the day after. I then got a letter today saying that due to unforeseen circumstances, my 38 week appt with her has been cancelled. So now I am left without seeing her probably up until 40 weeks! X


----------



## DoubleTFun

Well my October twinsies decided they wanted to be born in August! Today they were born at 4:37 and 4:38. They tried stopping contractions, but no luck and decided to do a Csection since they were both Breech. 
They are currently in the NICU. 
I'll update more later.


----------



## Dark_Star

Congratulations Double! Sending them lots of love, can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Dark_Star

Babies! Babies! Where are all you ladies, we have babies in the thread!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:twinboys:


----------



## Aliop

CONGRATULATIONS Double!!! :baby::baby: Hope the boys' stay is a short one and you are recovering well :hugs:


----------



## craquinette

Congratulations!! Hope babies and mum are doing well! :baby::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Mississippi03

Congrats double! Hope both babes and momma are doing well! <3


----------



## tallybee

Woow congrats double xxxxxx <3


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congratulations Double! Hope you're all doing well! X


----------



## Charmed86

Congratulation Double!! I hope you're all doing well. Can't wait to see photos of your perfect little babies <3


----------



## bathbabe

:wohoo: I have Double on fb and mum and babies are doing well x
Congratulations again hun xx


----------



## Dreamer320

Congrats Double!!!! Praying for strength and a speedy recovery!!! Can't wait to see pix!:cloud9:


----------



## geordiemoo

Congrats double. Can't believe we have actual babies in the thread already. Xxxx


----------



## MissR

Omg congratulations Double!!! I can't wait to see pics. The first of us owls to have your babies! Hope you are all doing well. Oh this makes me so excited lol!xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Double so excited for you! Hope your twins nicu stay is short and I hope you have an easy speedy recovery! :hugs:


----------



## startd

Congratulations Double! I hope your babies are doing well, and you are recovering well


----------



## 3boys

Oh wow congrats double, praying for a short stay in hospital x


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations Double, hope your babies do well and their stay in nicu is brief.


----------



## tazgirl

Congrats Double!! Glad all went well and I look forward to updates :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congrats Double hope you and babies are doing well


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, our first babies! :cloud9:

Congrats, Double! Echoing all the other ladies who hope their NICU stay is brief and uneventful! We can't wait to see pics and hear names and vitals!


----------



## Willow01

Congratulations double!!x


----------



## Rainstorm

Congratulations!! Enjoy your little bundles of love! How exciting! Two babies already!


----------



## Dark_Star

Measuring 47 weeks now!
 



Attached Files:







11904631_10154231371967814_4766628858721355297_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DoubleTFun

Quick little update:

Baby A is named Cuinntin Aeneas Alan 4 lbs 13.8 oz 16 1/2" long Doing very well breathing on his own, but they are watching his sugar numbers. Still being fed through a tube.

Baby B is named Jaetin David Lynn 4 lbs 6.5 oz 17 3/4" long. He has a central line in his stomach allowing them to monitor his hemooglobin. He was on CPAP with oxygen, now he is only receiving some nasal pressure to keep his oxygen levels up. They are both doing well for being born so early. 

I have held Cuinntin twice, and Jaetin can't be held until his central line is removed so it might be a few days if things go well. I am doing well after my Csection. First time I've had one, but I was up and walking around the next morning just 12 hours after surgery. Pics to come, but I have to remember how to get them on here.


----------



## 3boys

Fab news double


----------



## Aliop

Thanks for the update Double, hope it won't be long and you'll be cuddling both your little boys :baby::baby:


----------



## tallybee

Thanks for updating us double xx

Hopefully they will get really strong really fast and get home with you before too long xx


----------



## MissR

Thank you for the update!

Lovely to hear they are doing well. Hopefully they will be out before long and in your arms. Sending you love and good wishes xxx


----------



## Dark_Star

Sounds like you and the babies are doing great, Double! Thanks for updating us!


----------



## 3boys

Wow dark star I thought my back hurt.


----------



## GingerPanda

Precious! :cloud9:

I have updated the front page!


----------



## onebumpplease

Sounds good double!


----------



## WW1

Congratulations, Double! I hope your little ones have a short and uneventful stay in NICU.


----------



## startd

Double - I'm so glad they are doing well, and you are recovering nicely. I can't wait to see pictures!

DarkStar - that is a very impressive bump!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Been a while since I posted.

Am bedboubd with severe SPD and my hypermobility is really playing up. I'm so talanted that I even managed to dislocate my shoulder last weekend - wiping my ass! All my joints are popping in and out as everything is so lax. My spine is so out of alignment with dics slipping there is pressure on the nerves that cause me to regularly loose sensation in my legs.

My c sec is booked for the 16th when I will be 36+6. With the leg numbness getting more and more they won't allow me to go to term, as bigger baby gets the more pressure on my spine and it could end up permanent.

Can't wait for this pregnancy to be over!


----------



## startd

Oh goodness CrazyMumma - no wonder you're keen for pregnancy to be over. I'm glad you have an end date, and not too far away!


----------



## DoubleTFun

First update my milk came in last night! Since they are in the NICU and still receiving their feedings by feeding tube I have had to pump. 

Baby A is Cuinntin Aeneas Alan. He was born at 4:37 PM and weighed 4lbs 13.8oz and was 16.5 inches long. He is doing well and was unhooked from his IV yesterday. I was allowed to hold him 3 separate times too. He managed to spit up on me and later pee on me. 

Baby B is Jaetin David Lynn. He was born at 4:38 PM and weighed 4lbs 6.5oz and was 17 3/4 inches long. He has some assistance with his breathing and has a central line in his belly button. He is known as the feisty one since he likes to rip out his Nasal assistance and kick off his oxygen monitor. I have not been allowed to hold him until he has his central line removed. So trying to patiently wait. 

Since I wasn't producing a lot of colostrum(which is normal) and colostrum I was getting was going to Jaetin since he was more sick. Cuinntin for now has been receiving formula, but they do rub my milk onto his lips which he loves. Hopefully now that my milk showed up last night and I am producing more than what Jaetin can handle at the moment they will give Cuinntin some too. I will post pics as soon as I can figure this thing out. 

I should be released later this evening, but the boys will be here for a bit.


----------



## GingerPanda

CrazyMumma: Wow! That sounds horrible! Soon you will be free, and you'll have your sweet baby!

Double: Glad they're doing well! Keep us updated when you can! :)


----------



## cdelmar

DoubleTFun said:


> Quick little update:
> 
> Baby A is named Cuinntin Aeneas Alan 4 lbs 13.8 oz 16 1/2" long Doing very well breathing on his own, but they are watching his sugar numbers. Still being fed through a tube.
> 
> Baby B is named Jaetin David Lynn 4 lbs 6.5 oz 17 3/4" long. He has a central line in his stomach allowing them to monitor his hemooglobin. He was on CPAP with oxygen, now he is only receiving some nasal pressure to keep his oxygen levels up. They are both doing well for being born so early.
> 
> I have held Cuinntin twice, and Jaetin can't be held until his central line is removed so it might be a few days if things go well. I am doing well after my Csection. First time I've had one, but I was up and walking around the next morning just 12 hours after surgery. Pics to come, but I have to remember how to get them on here.

OH MY GOODNESS I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Got my hips propped way up in the air, trying to get this baby to flip!


----------



## 3boys

Gp my first baby flipped head down after 36 weeks. Hopefully Lucina will do the same x


----------



## GingerPanda

3boys said:


> Gp my first baby flipped head down after 36 weeks. Hopefully Lucina will do the same x

I hope she does! Doctor always said not to worry about it until 36 weeks. But now we're not sure how long she will stay in! :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Double congrats on your bundles, can't wait to see the pics! 
Dark star nice bump!
Crazym, spd sounds horrible. I bet you can't wait for delivery! I wonder how long it takes to fully recover from that, have you had it before?

I turn 40 this week, scary! We did a lovely hike in the Rockies, smallish 3 hour hike to a hidden waterfall off the beaten track. I treated my family & friends to a lunch at my fav restaurant in Canmore and thanked them for not doing a usual crazy 6-8 hour hike (which would have landed me in the delivery room or ER:haha:)


----------



## CrazyMumma

Unfortunately the SPD is the least of my problems - all my joints are way too lax naturally, and its just the hormones that have made it worse. Once the hormones go I'm hoping things improve, but after being on a wheelchair since 15 weeks I've now got about 5 months of muscle degeneration to deal with. For most people SPD goes very soon after birth, but the type of hypermobility I have makes it a lot more complicated


----------



## 3boys

Crazymumma I hope you don't suffer too much x


----------



## startd

2have4kids - Happy birthday! That sounds lovely
CrazyMumma - sounds like you'll be kept busy strengthening and rebuilding muscle and joint stability!


----------



## Mississippi03

Anyone else annoyed with big belly comments? My in laws keep commenting on how huge my belly is and that were going to have a big baby. My last mw appt my fundl height actually measured 1.5 weeks behind. I just wish they would shut up lol


----------



## apreslaube

Yeah, I still get the "are you sure it's not twins?" comments. "One can be hiding!" I am measuring right on target. Ugh.


----------



## Dark_Star

People just say "That's twins, isn't it?" to me now :lol: There is no guessing.

I am measuring 47 weeks and only 5'3.


----------



## Tink1o5

Dark star- I'm certain you have mentioned already but due to complete pregnancy brain are you having a Csection?? If yes do you have a date? I can only imagine how your body is feeling at this point carrying the load of twins!


----------



## Dark_Star

Tink1o5 said:


> Dark star- I'm certain you have mentioned already but due to complete pregnancy brain are you having a Csection?? If yes do you have a date? I can only imagine how your body is feeling at this point carrying the load of twins!

Both boys are head down so I will be allowed to attempt a natural birth! I have one last ultrasound to confirm this next week. Of course there is still a moderate chance it may end in a C section. I'm in pretty rough shape but fortunately I have no other children and my partner has taken paternity leave starting this week so I don't have to do too much.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Mississippi03 said:


> Anyone else annoyed with big belly comments? My in laws keep commenting on how huge my belly is and that were going to have a big baby. My last mw appt my fundl height actually measured 1.5 weeks behind. I just wish they would shut up lol

I totally understand. I went to a Harvester restaurant last night and went to the salad bar. One woman asked me what I was having and everyone (about 6 people, all complete strangers) around the salad bar started commenting on the size of my bump and how I was going to have a massive baby. Like seriously, I just went to get some salad by myself!


----------



## Twag

I am having the opposite I am getting people telling me how small my bump and it is so annoying and tbh it is starting to worry me - she measured spot on last appointment and I have a midwife appointment today so hoping she is still measuring okay :wacko:

DoubleT - pleased to hear your boys are doing well :hugs:


----------



## ClaireJ23

That is annoying, people shouldn´t be trying to worry you. They are not experts. Yeah, I measured spot on last appt too.


----------



## GingerPanda

Same here, Twag.

People repeatedly saying "you're so tiny" has an extra special sting to it when you're diagnosed with unexplained IUGR, though. I just want to be like, "Yeah, I know. My baby is really tiny, and we don't know why. I'm having multiple tests every week so we can make sure she's not in distress. I came out so I could try to forget about it for a little while, but thanks for reminding me that my baby might die!"


----------



## Twag

GingerPanda said:


> Same here, Twag.
> 
> People repeatedly saying "you're so tiny" has an extra special sting to it when you're diagnosed with unexplained IUGR, though. I just want to be like, "Yeah, I know. My baby is really tiny, and we don't know why. I'm having multiple tests every week so we can make sure she's not in distress. I came out so I could try to forget about it for a little while, but thanks for reminding me that my baby might die!"

:hugs: Ginger Luci is a fighter and she is going to prove to everyone that she is just as strong if not stronger than a normal sized baby :hugs:
Glad she is passing her tests :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks. :hugs:

I know, and I'm really not that worried about it. But I really want to "punish" people for not minding their own business sometimes! :haha:


----------



## Twag

people just think because your pregnant you become public property and they can say anything they feel like and don't care about your feelings etc! drives me mad! :grr:


----------



## onebumpplease

It's unbelievable the amount of strangers who think they can comment on your pregnancy!


----------



## MissR

I agree. Everyone just thinks they can throw any comment at you and your gonna just be fine with it. I'm looking pretty big now and everyone has such joy in telling me baby is going to be huge! Xx


----------



## tallybee

CrazyMumma I really hope you have a swift recovery after delivery xxxxx

I agree people seem to think they can comment freely on our bodies when pregnant. It's rude as hell . Most have no concept of how big we should look at any stage so are just talking crap. I've had comments ranging from ooh you're massive to wow you hardly look pregnant lol.

Atm I'm in lots of pain. I've started getting a shooting pain in my left thigh where it joins my groin which makes my whole leg give way. Still using crutches. Loads of pressure down below. Lo is such a kicker and getting me in the ribs quite painfully too. 

This last month can't go quickly enough xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

I'm having constant Braxton Hicks contractions today. I've noticed them off-on for over a week, but today is really bad. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Mississippi03

tallybee said:


> Atm I'm in lots of pain. I've started getting a shooting pain in my left thigh where it joins my groin which makes my whole leg give way. Still using crutches. Loads of pressure down below. Lo is such a kicker and getting me in the ribs quite painfully too.
> 
> This last month can't go quickly enough xx

Urghhh tally i hear you on this one.. Funny that we are due the same day! 
Yesterday i started Getting my lower back pain back.. And my left pelvis started popping back out of place.
Today i had that ontop of this groin pain you speak of. Left thigh where it meets my groin.. Feels weak, hurts when i put pressure on it to walk. 
I assumed baby had moved which is why it started hurting again then today a few people started commenting on how ive dropped.. So i think im stuck with this pain until the end! 
Hoping for a due date baby hahah come on september.. Get out of here!


----------



## MissR

Claire yes!! I also seem to be getting constant BH. I don't remember getting them this much with my first cx


----------



## ClaireJ23

MissR said:


> Claire yes!! I also seem to be getting constant BH. I don't remember getting them this much with my first cx

I don't remember them at all with my first but did get them a lot nearer to the end of pregnancy with my second. However, last night they were coming thick and fast and there didn't even seem to be breaks between them. Eased off this morning though.


----------



## Dark_Star

35 weeks!

Between my painful contractions every day for the last 3 weeks and a positive fetal fibronectin test 16 days ago... I never thought I would make it so far.


----------



## 3boys

Congrats on making it so far darkstar. 

Afm I had my last appointed in diabetic clinic today. Roll on Tuesday when I can forget all about gd.


----------



## Mississippi03

What the heck is this... 
I keep getting this tightening in my belly but when it happens i get this sharp pain like lightening.. about two inches to the right of my belly button running up and down.. It does not go down into my vagina.. And if i try to move positions it makes it worse.. It happens 4-5 times in a row then goes away


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Mississippi03 said:


> What the heck is this...
> I keep getting this tightening in my belly but when it happens i get this sharp pain like lightening.. about two inches to the right of my belly button running up and down.. It does not go down into my vagina.. And if i try to move positions it makes it worse.. It happens 4-5 times in a row then goes away

Let me know when you find out. That's been happening to me too. Especially when I've stood too long. 

Congrats dark star. That's amazing with twins!!!

Tally I hope you're feeling better. The end is near. 

AFM - one more week until full term. Bittersweet is how I feel. And panicked. I'm feeling really panicked!


----------



## Hit Girl

Congratulations DS! That's a huge achievement.


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks ladies. 

I get those pulling pains next to my belly button too. From what I can tell they are just muscles stretching and spreading. That seems to be where the greatest expansion is.


----------



## DoubleTFun

Tonight as I was leaving the hospital from visiting the twins in the NICU I had an older "gentleman" tell me I better not go too far as he points to my belly. Why thank you for pointing out that I still look 6 months pregnant 5 days after delivering twins!!! It's okay I know I created 2 beautiful lives and I'll happily carry my pregnant looking belly around. 

Out of the 30 lbs I gained I only have 10 lbs to lose to get to my pre pregnancy weight. Although I still have plenty more to get to where I want to be! I'd like to at least lose 25 in the next 3 months. Guess I better get my butt in gear as soon as I'm able!


----------



## ClaireJ23

DoubleTFun said:


> Tonight as I was leaving the hospital from visiting the twins in the NICU I had an older "gentleman" tell me I better not go too far as he points to my belly. Why thank you for pointing out that I still look 6 months pregnant 5 days after delivering twins!!! It's okay I know I created 2 beautiful lives and I'll happily carry my pregnant looking belly around.
> 
> Out of the 30 lbs I gained I only have 10 lbs to lose to get to my pre pregnancy weight. Although I still have plenty more to get to where I want to be! I'd like to at least lose 25 in the next 3 months. Guess I better get my butt in gear as soon as I'm able!

I had the same comment a couple of weeks after having my second daughter, lol. I just pointed her out in the double buggy. 

That's good news about the weight gain. I imagine that won't be too difficult to lose those extra pounds as you will be rather busy.


----------



## ClaireJ23

AFM, I'm still getting Braxton Hicks and they are definitely getting stronger and more regular. I can really feel everything tightening up, contracting and pulling on my cervix. I told midwife and doctor at my appointments this week but they just said it was totally normal.


----------



## tallybee

Mississippi03 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Atm I'm in lots of pain. I've started getting a shooting pain in my left thigh where it joins my groin which makes my whole leg give way. Still using crutches. Loads of pressure down below. Lo is such a kicker and getting me in the ribs quite painfully too.
> 
> This last month can't go quickly enough xx
> 
> Urghhh tally i hear you on this one.. Funny that we are due the same day!
> Yesterday i started Getting my lower back pain back.. And my left pelvis started popping back out of place.
> Today i had that ontop of this groin pain you speak of. Left thigh where it meets my groin.. Feels weak, hurts when i put pressure on it to walk.
> I assumed baby had moved which is why it started hurting again then today a few people started commenting on how ive dropped.. So i think im stuck with this pain until the end!
> Hoping for a due date baby hahah come on september.. Get out of here!Click to expand...

I know lol I've got my birthday on the 18th but doubt I'll do anything! Maybe order a hot curry :rofl:



Dark_Star said:


> 35 weeks!
> 
> Between my painful contractions every day for the last 3 weeks and a positive fetal fibronectin test 16 days ago... I never thought I would make it so far.

Super congrats on 35w hun!! :happydance:



nmpjcp2015 said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> What the heck is this...
> I keep getting this tightening in my belly but when it happens i get this sharp pain like lightening.. about two inches to the right of my belly button running up and down.. It does not go down into my vagina.. And if i try to move positions it makes it worse.. It happens 4-5 times in a row then goes away
> 
> Let me know when you find out. That's been happening to me too. Especially when I've stood too long.
> 
> Congrats dark star. That's amazing with twins!!!
> 
> Tally I hope you're feeling better. The end is near.
> 
> AFM - one more week until full term. Bittersweet is how I feel. And panicked. I'm feeling really panicked!Click to expand...

Thank u xx still feeling awful! Having to accept the house will be a mess lol x


----------



## MissR

36 weeks for me today! I'm really hoping I don't go over. I had a feeling he was going to be early, but now I feel like he may be late?

Anybody else got a feeling?xx


----------



## Twag

Dark Star way to go making 35 weeks :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

MissR said:


> 36 weeks for me today! I'm really hoping I don't go over. I had a feeling he was going to be early, but now I feel like he may be late?
> 
> Anybody else got a feeling?xx

I still don't think I'll make it to edd. Partly wishful thinking as I'm so sore. But hopefully get to 38w so we can go for the home birth xx


----------



## craquinette

MissR said:


> 36 weeks for me today! I'm really hoping I don't go over. I had a feeling he was going to be early, but now I feel like he may be late?
> 
> Anybody else got a feeling?xx

Same! I'll be 36 weeks this week-end, really hoping not to go over (if baby could come a week or 2 early that'd be even better!) but for some reason I'm sure baby will stay put and be late... :sad2: Oh well!


----------



## Dark_Star

I am quite certain I will go into full labor naturally within a week. I can't really explain how I know... the nesting instincts have just gone mad. You should have heard me last night on the phone with Toys'R'Us when they f-ed up my breast pump order. I am quite sure that supervisor needed to go on break after!

DoubleT - that is so rude! I know I'm going to get it too and probably be too flustered to think up a decent comeback when it happens.


----------



## apreslaube

I'm 36 weeks today too. I've felt for a few months that he will be early. I think he will be about a week early. I'm feeling so big and it's been hurting to walk and move in general so I hope I'm right.... but I don't want him too early! I'm still getting stuff done at work and we have 2 baby showers to go - MIL's on the 13th and work on the 14th.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow. I had a cervical check today. She's still breech. Cervix is tightly closed. They swabbed for group B strep.

I think she's going to be late, since she's small.


----------



## ClaireJ23

MissR said:


> 36 weeks for me today! I'm really hoping I don't go over. I had a feeling he was going to be early, but now I feel like he may be late?
> 
> Anybody else got a feeling?xx

I don't feel like I will be too late. That's just a feeling though.


----------



## Aliop

Good to read everyone is doing so well! Double, sounds like the boys are doing great too :)

It is 3.10am (!!!!) here and I am awake after waking at 2.30 needing to go to the bathroom and feeling nauseous :wacko: at first I was having a stress attack about labour/birth but I've talked myself down now LOL baby still feels transverse so I've been telling him we are not ready until he gets lined up better! Was feeling extra freaked out as DH is away until tomorrow night and six hours away but I'm sure all is good, just a bit of late third Tri craziness lol


----------



## Charmed86

Omg, I get like that Aliop! Every morning, I've woken up at around 4am, for weeks now! I think it was this morning that I had a bit of a meltdown about labour. It's especially bad when I'm not feeling too well. Last night I was having period type pains & it really freaked me out. I don't know why, but I always feel so scared & alone in the middle of the night/early hours of the morning :(

I think I had a BH contraction earlier. It lasted longer than I thought, it really felt like my IBS pain, but it went away.. Which if it was IBS then it wouldn't have! No more since, so I guess that's ok. DH has been making life super stressful for me the last couple of days, and I've ended up in tears, with cramps & my blood sugars have been a little higher than I like as a result :( 

I am feeling so so heavy today!! I couldn't finish my dinner, I'm so full of baby. Haha. How is everyone doing on weight gain? I've gained around 8lbs so far, but I was overweight to begin with. My weight gain stopped and I lost some since my GD diagnosis. So funny as someone was complaining to me about it.. They'd gained 2st by this point. I didn't want to point out to them that GD isn't something to be envious off! Lol. 

Can't believe I'm 34wks!! Crazy!!


----------



## Dark_Star

Ugh, so my stretch marks are tearing apart and bleeding. I woke up to my white t-shirt being covered with dots of blood, and bruising under the skin on my belly. I cover myself in coconut oil and Palmers stretch mark lotion twice a day but my belly is just way beyond capacity right now. It hurts to move.


----------



## bathbabe

36weeks tomorrow! 
Finally had my fundal height checked... 44cm! Lmao x


----------



## Twag

Oh Dark Star bless you :hugs:


----------



## MissR

Oh dark star, poor you! I really do feel for you. It sounds really painful. Just keep in mind it's all worth it for those beautiful babies :) xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Dark_Star said:


> Ugh, so my stretch marks are tearing apart and bleeding. I woke up to my white t-shirt being covered with dots of blood, and bruising under the skin on my belly. I cover myself in coconut oil and Palmers stretch mark lotion twice a day but my belly is just way beyond capacity right now. It hurts to move.

Oh dear, hope the lotions ease the discomfort.


----------



## Mississippi03

So as much as im dreading labour.. Im a FTM.. Like i get the idea that this baby needs to come out.. It causes me anxiety when i think about it

But truthfully i dont think my head believes it. Like im four weeks away fom my edd.. This could happen anytime.. And my head is sooo far from that. I dont think ill believe it til im actually in labour. And im pretty sure this is about where dhs head is at too. 

Is anyone else like this.. Literally just arent there in believing how real this will be very soon??


----------



## Aliop

Charmed86 said:


> Omg, I get like that Aliop! Every morning, I've woken up at around 4am, for weeks now! I think it was this morning that I had a bit of a meltdown about labour. It's especially bad when I'm not feeling too well. Last night I was having period type pains & it really freaked me out. I don't know why, but I always feel so scared & alone in the middle of the night/early hours of the morning :(
> 
> I think I had a BH contraction earlier. It lasted longer than I thought, it really felt like my IBS pain, but it went away.. Which if it was IBS then it wouldn't have! No more since, so I guess that's ok. DH has been making life super stressful for me the last couple of days, and I've ended up in tears, with cramps & my blood sugars have been a little higher than I like as a result :(
> 
> I am feeling so so heavy today!! I couldn't finish my dinner, I'm so full of baby. Haha. How is everyone doing on weight gain? I've gained around 8lbs so far, but I was overweight to begin with. My weight gain stopped and I lost some since my GD diagnosis. So funny as someone was complaining to me about it.. They'd gained 2st by this point. I didn't want to point out to them that GD isn't something to be envious off! Lol.
> 
> Can't believe I'm 34wks!! Crazy!!

Hope everything settles down for you :hugs: I was so close to ringing DH crying in a state :blush: I had some really intense BH that felt all too familiar so I was a little bit beside myself lol Hopefully I will go back to my regular log sleeping and this is a one off lol 



bathbabe said:


> 36weeks tomorrow!
> Finally had my fundal height checked... 44cm! Lmao x

that's an impressive fundal height! :thumbup:



Mississippi03 said:


> So as much as im dreading labour.. Im a FTM.. Like i get the idea that this baby needs to come out.. It causes me anxiety when i think about it
> 
> But truthfully i dont think my head believes it. Like im four weeks away fom my edd.. This could happen anytime.. And my head is sooo far from that. I dont think ill believe it til im actually in labour. And im pretty sure this is about where dhs head is at too.
> 
> Is anyone else like this.. Literally just arent there in believing how real this will be very soon??

I am in denial big time. Labour is good though, it feels productive and feels like you're really doing something super super important -which you totally are!! I really enjoyed my labours and I am so keen to VBAC and experience it again. In my freak out this morning I was giving myself a heart attack about the fact I haven't properly packed so must get on to that so I can enjoy these remaining weeks.

I went and had my 36 week bloods taken this morning and have another OB appt on Wednesday to see where this little boy is lying (felt breech again this morning and transverse last night ho hum), I have added 'hypnobabies turn your breech baby' hypnosis session and belly binding to my already exhausting efforts to get this one positioned well and stable:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Aliop

Oh and I forgot had a funny with the blood collection lady this morning, she looked at my form and it said '36 weeks' but in dr scribble and looked a bit like '06 weeks' and she looked at me and said 'you're only 6 weeks?' so I said I was 36 weeks and she says 'oh you're pregnant?!' ummm...hello giant watermelon strapped to my tummy:wacko: so I said yes and she said 'it must be your first, I can't even tell' :haha: I am wearing super tight exercise leggings and singlet, there's no way people couldn't tell lol Then I got back to the car and figured she was probably trying to be nice LOL :winkwink:


----------



## startd

Yes - I'm there too Miss. Although, I don't know that it is something I can actually wrap my head around, so I've just accepted that it will all feel quite surreal!


----------



## startd

That's quite funny Aliop - I wonder why people are so unsure about what to say.

I haven't even started packing - I think I might still be in denial!


----------



## Dark_Star

I don't think labor is a thing to be scared of at all. It means pregnancy is almost over which is a good thing! The more books I read about it the more confident I get. 

I'm living out of my maternity bag at the moment and repacking it before every appointment in case I do get airlifted to the larger hospital. They already tried to take me there almost 2 weeks ago, that would have been a long boring wait with no babies yet!

I noticed an increase in my symptoms. Lets just say that my bathroom issues have *ahem* reversed themselves and I have little interest in food, I think my body might be doing the purgative thing that precedes real labor. Also the heartbeat of twin A (who was already head down and engaged) is about 1.5 inches lower on my belly than it was before. I'm still feeling strongly that I will go right around 36 weeks.


----------



## Tink1o5

Dark star- 36 weeks is great for twins! Won't be much longer now I'm sure. I can't believe babies are just popping up in this thread now!! 
I mean 3boys goes in on the 8th!! It's crazy!!! And exciting!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Dark Star- I had little red dots on my belly for weeks that were popping up here and there but nothing bled like crazy just blood to the top of the skin. So happy that you have made it this far! 

Side note for those who are having a Csection or who may end up having one. The only side effect I experienced was really bad shivers. I shook within minutes of the epidural Until 1 1/2 hours after it was over. They gave me this blow up blanket thing in recovery that blows hot air in it and warms you up nicely. I never was aware that I could have the shivers for that long! 

Still working on getting pictures on here, but apparently I've gone computer stupid!


----------



## Dark_Star

Double T- make sure you are viewing this in 'desktop version' (bottom of the page) not 'mobile view' if you are on a phone. 

Click go advanced at the bottom of your post.
Click manage attachments. 
Choose file, you may have to dig around through files on your phone to find it. 
Click upload. 
Close window. 
Your post should now have a picture in it.


----------



## tallybee

Dark_Star said:


> Ugh, so my stretch marks are tearing apart and bleeding. I woke up to my white t-shirt being covered with dots of blood, and bruising under the skin on my belly. I cover myself in coconut oil and Palmers stretch mark lotion twice a day but my belly is just way beyond capacity right now. It hurts to move.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:



bathbabe said:


> 36weeks tomorrow!
> Finally had my fundal height checked... 44cm! Lmao x

Yikes! I am interested to see what I measure on Tuesday at my next appt. I was bang on last time at 32. I feel that LO has dropped since then and she had written 4/5 palpable then.



Mississippi03 said:


> So as much as im dreading labour.. Im a FTM.. Like i get the idea that this baby needs to come out.. It causes me anxiety when i think about it
> 
> But truthfully i dont think my head believes it. Like im four weeks away fom my edd.. This could happen anytime.. And my head is sooo far from that. I dont think ill believe it til im actually in labour. And im pretty sure this is about where dhs head is at too.
> 
> Is anyone else like this.. Literally just arent there in believing how real this will be very soon??

My oh is like this I think, he's never had much of a sense of urgency about anything, at all, but this is getting so close and he's still got his head in the clouds! I'm quite prepared mentally though, I think because I am on no.3 and know pretty much what to expect. Whereas he's not done this before!



Aliop said:


> Charmed86 said:
> 
> 
> Omg, I get like that Aliop! Every morning, I've woken up at around 4am, for weeks now! I think it was this morning that I had a bit of a meltdown about labour. It's especially bad when I'm not feeling too well. Last night I was having period type pains & it really freaked me out. I don't know why, but I always feel so scared & alone in the middle of the night/early hours of the morning :(
> 
> I think I had a BH contraction earlier. It lasted longer than I thought, it really felt like my IBS pain, but it went away.. Which if it was IBS then it wouldn't have! No more since, so I guess that's ok. DH has been making life super stressful for me the last couple of days, and I've ended up in tears, with cramps & my blood sugars have been a little higher than I like as a result :(
> 
> I am feeling so so heavy today!! I couldn't finish my dinner, I'm so full of baby. Haha. How is everyone doing on weight gain? I've gained around 8lbs so far, but I was overweight to begin with. My weight gain stopped and I lost some since my GD diagnosis. So funny as someone was complaining to me about it.. They'd gained 2st by this point. I didn't want to point out to them that GD isn't something to be envious off! Lol.
> 
> Can't believe I'm 34wks!! Crazy!!
> 
> Hope everything settles down for you :hugs: I was so close to ringing DH crying in a state :blush: I had some really intense BH that felt all too familiar so I was a little bit beside myself lol Hopefully I will go back to my regular log sleeping and this is a one off lol
> 
> 
> 
> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> 36weeks tomorrow!
> Finally had my fundal height checked... 44cm! Lmao xClick to expand...
> 
> that's an impressive fundal height! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> So as much as im dreading labour.. Im a FTM.. Like i get the idea that this baby needs to come out.. It causes me anxiety when i think about it
> 
> But truthfully i dont think my head believes it. Like im four weeks away fom my edd.. This could happen anytime.. And my head is sooo far from that. I dont think ill believe it til im actually in labour. And im pretty sure this is about where dhs head is at too.
> 
> Is anyone else like this.. Literally just arent there in believing how real this will be very soon??Click to expand...
> 
> I am in denial big time. Labour is good though, it feels productive and feels like you're really doing something super super important -which you totally are!! I really enjoyed my labours and I am so keen to VBAC and experience it again. In my freak out this morning I was giving myself a heart attack about the fact I haven't properly packed so must get on to that so I can enjoy these remaining weeks.
> 
> I went and had my 36 week bloods taken this morning and have another OB appt on Wednesday to see where this little boy is lying (felt breech again this morning and transverse last night ho hum), I have added 'hypnobabies turn your breech baby' hypnosis session and belly binding to my already exhausting efforts to get this one positioned well and stable:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah labour is definitely good in a productive way :) I'm looking forward to it. 



Aliop said:


> Oh and I forgot had a funny with the blood collection lady this morning, she looked at my form and it said '36 weeks' but in dr scribble and looked a bit like '06 weeks' and she looked at me and said 'you're only 6 weeks?' so I said I was 36 weeks and she says 'oh you're pregnant?!' ummm...hello giant watermelon strapped to my tummy:wacko: so I said yes and she said 'it must be your first, I can't even tell' :haha: I am wearing super tight exercise leggings and singlet, there's no way people couldn't tell lol Then I got back to the car and figured she was probably trying to be nice LOL :winkwink:

:haha::haha: lol xx



DoubleTFun said:


> Dark Star- I had little red dots on my belly for weeks that were popping up here and there but nothing bled like crazy just blood to the top of the skin. So happy that you have made it this far!
> 
> Side note for those who are having a Csection or who may end up having one. The only side effect I experienced was really bad shivers. I shook within minutes of the epidural Until 1 1/2 hours after it was over. They gave me this blow up blanket thing in recovery that blows hot air in it and warms you up nicely. I never was aware that I could have the shivers for that long!
> 
> Still working on getting pictures on here, but apparently I've gone computer stupid!

I was really shivery with my first natural birth, it was really violent shivers! I have lots of blankets now lol x

AFM still really sore. My hands hurt from using crutches and furniture to haul myself around :wacko: and joy of joys I have gone back to being constipated! Painful! Pregnancy is such a joy :rofl:

I am so glad we can vent here as it feels like IRL people think we're ungrateful if we complain about symptoms etc xx


----------



## craquinette

tallybee said:


> I was really shivery with my first natural birth, it was really violent shivers! I have lots of blankets now lol x
> 
> AFM still really sore. My hands hurt from using crutches and furniture to haul myself around :wacko: and joy of joys I have gone back to being constipated! Painful! Pregnancy is such a joy :rofl:
> 
> I am so glad we can vent here as it feels like IRL people think we're ungrateful if we complain about symptoms etc xx

Yes! Or if you complain about being big (I know I do), people will say "well that was to be expected". Yes, I know, but even if it's completely normal and expected, it doesn't mean it's pleasant!


----------



## 3boys

I feel the same not just about pregnancy but about having a big family. If I don't smile sweetly and pretend I never get tired or have a bad day people have smart comments about the amount of children I have which makes no sense as even people with 1 child have bad days.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Mississippi03 said:


> So as much as im dreading labour.. Im a FTM.. Like i get the idea that this baby needs to come out.. It causes me anxiety when i think about it
> 
> But truthfully i dont think my head believes it. Like im four weeks away fom my edd.. This could happen anytime.. And my head is sooo far from that. I dont think ill believe it til im actually in labour. And im pretty sure this is about where dhs head is at too.
> 
> Is anyone else like this.. Literally just arent there in believing how real this will be very soon??

This is exactly how I feel, I guess I'm not sure about the whole pregnancy leads to babies thing when it comes to my own pregnancy. I am very much ready to not be pregnant anymore, but I don't know how ready I am to be a parent. Haha. :dohh::haha::blush::baby:


----------



## Rainstorm

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> So as much as im dreading labour.. Im a FTM.. Like i get the idea that this baby needs to come out.. It causes me anxiety when i think about it
> 
> But truthfully i dont think my head believes it. Like im four weeks away fom my edd.. This could happen anytime.. And my head is sooo far from that. I dont think ill believe it til im actually in labour. And im pretty sure this is about where dhs head is at too.
> 
> Is anyone else like this.. Literally just arent there in believing how real this will be very soon??
> 
> This is exactly how I feel, I guess I'm not sure about the whole pregnancy leads to babies thing when it comes to my own pregnancy. I am very much ready to not be pregnant anymore, but I don't know how ready I am to be a parent. Haha. :dohh::haha::blush::baby:Click to expand...

Exactly how I felt with DS. It all happens so fast after that... Right now I'm feeling pretty much the same about having two children lol


----------



## tallybee

craquinette said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> I was really shivery with my first natural birth, it was really violent shivers! I have lots of blankets now lol x
> 
> AFM still really sore. My hands hurt from using crutches and furniture to haul myself around :wacko: and joy of joys I have gone back to being constipated! Painful! Pregnancy is such a joy :rofl:
> 
> I am so glad we can vent here as it feels like IRL people think we're ungrateful if we complain about symptoms etc xx
> 
> Yes! Or if you complain about being big (I know I do), people will say "well that was to be expected". Yes, I know, but even if it's completely normal and expected, it doesn't mean it's pleasant!Click to expand...

Yup so true!



3boys said:


> I feel the same not just about pregnancy but about having a big family. If I don't smile sweetly and pretend I never get tired or have a bad day people have smart comments about the amount of children I have which makes no sense as even people with 1 child have bad days.

Totally! Everyone is allowed bad days. Some people are just smug lol.



nmpjcp2015 said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> So as much as im dreading labour.. Im a FTM.. Like i get the idea that this baby needs to come out.. It causes me anxiety when i think about it
> 
> But truthfully i dont think my head believes it. Like im four weeks away fom my edd.. This could happen anytime.. And my head is sooo far from that. I dont think ill believe it til im actually in labour. And im pretty sure this is about where dhs head is at too.
> 
> Is anyone else like this.. Literally just arent there in believing how real this will be very soon??
> 
> This is exactly how I feel, I guess I'm not sure about the whole pregnancy leads to babies thing when it comes to my own pregnancy. I am very much ready to not be pregnant anymore, but I don't know how ready I am to be a parent. Haha. :dohh::haha::blush::baby:Click to expand...

You'll be grand once lo is here it does come naturally to an extent... newborns have pretty simple needs really although it's full on, all they want is a full tummy and clean bum along with all our love! The rest comes as you go along xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Ohhh im not worried about the parenting part lol i just dont believe yet that baby comes with this big belly hah or that im about to labour and go through hell with that lol


----------



## Dark_Star

Mississippi03 said:


> Ohhh im not worried about the parenting part lol i just dont believe yet that baby comes with this big belly hah or that im about to labour and go through hell with that lol

I still don't believe I really have babies in me!


----------



## Mississippi03

Well my BH have definitely kicked it up tonight.. Happening more regularly, stonger, tighter.. But not painful at all. Its just weird because when i get a strong one i feel so bad like i have to go poop.. But i dont.. Im actually quite constipated lol

Dh has caught a really bad cold.. Im horrified of catching it and having to give birth while having it.. Any tips on preventing??


----------



## DoubleTFun

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!AKURVgxkANTpk6Q&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg 

Cuinntin


----------



## DoubleTFun

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=4FD92CEFA0F47839!81275&authkey=!ABaXp0cK6do_wdU&ithint=folder,

Jaetin


----------



## Mrs Mel

DoubleTFun said:


> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!AKURVgxkANTpk6Q&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg
> 
> Cuinntin




DoubleTFun said:


> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=4FD92CEFA0F47839!81275&authkey=!ABaXp0cK6do_wdU&ithint=folder,
> 
> Jaetin

They're so cute! Hope all is going well! :)


----------



## apreslaube

I think DH is coming down with a cold too... I think he just needs a good night's sleep. I know unless there is a fever over 100 you shouldn't treat a cold with cold medicine like nyquil if you can, because it treats the symptoms which are expelling the illness. 

So I don't think I've had any braxton hicks. I've felt a ton of pain at my cervix where he's kicking or head butting. Shouldn't I have had some contractions by now?


----------



## Aliop

They are so sweet Double!:cloud9::cloud9: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tink1o5

Double they are so precious!!

Mississippi- load up on vitamin c also garlic capsules are great!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Sorry it took me so long something has been going on with my computer since the 15th and my pictures weren't transferring for me to upload. They are now a week old, and hopefully Cuinntin can come home this weekend! Jaetin is finally bottle feeding and his oxygen stats are wonderful now!


----------



## Tink1o5

So glad to hear they are improving! I'm sure you must be ecstatic to bring those sweeties home


----------



## tallybee

That's awesome double xx


----------



## tallybee

My oh has the most horrible cough. He's refusing to get seen for it and it's been weeks. I had to move to dds room last night to get back to sleep. Men.


----------



## 3boys

Such wonderful news double x


----------



## Mississippi03

Tink1o5 said:


> Double they are so precious!!
> 
> Mississippi- load up on vitamin c also garlic capsules are great!

Ive been taking 1000mg of vit c daily since he has been so bad.. And im trying to make sure i get enough sleep so that my body can fight it off! 

Lol tally my dh wouldnt go get a cold checked either! 

Double those boys are adorable!


----------



## Willow01

Aaaw the boys are beautiful Double, thanks for sharing with us :)


----------



## Dark_Star

Beautiful babies Double! So exciting that one will be coming home with you soon!


----------



## geordiemoo

Gorgeous pics double, pleased they are doing so well x


----------



## WW1

Gorgeous pics Double. Both your boys are adorable!


----------



## ClaireJ23

apreslaube said:


> I think DH is coming down with a cold too... I think he just needs a good night's sleep. I know unless there is a fever over 100 you shouldn't treat a cold with cold medicine like nyquil if you can, because it treats the symptoms which are expelling the illness.
> 
> So I don't think I've had any braxton hicks. I've felt a ton of pain at my cervix where he's kicking or head butting. Shouldn't I have had some contractions by now?

Tbh I didn't notice BH at all in my first pregnancy. I was having mild contractions towards the end and had to have them pointed out to me as I thought they were the baby sometimes pushing against my the wall of my womb due to lack of space or something. Even now, I'm having pretty regular BH but if I'm busy doing something they are easy to miss as they are pretty painless. It's only when I sit down at night and relax that I notice them more. I only started noticing them in this pregnancy relatively recently. Even then, I was being examined by my midwife and she had to wait for the BH to subside before she could feel the baby and I wasn't even aware of that particular one myself.


----------



## Twag

Gorgeous double


----------



## apreslaube

Double, they are so sweet! They look healthy! Congrats!!!


----------



## DoubleTFun

tallybee said:


> My oh has the most horrible cough. He's refusing to get seen for it and it's been weeks. I had to move to dds room last night to get back to sleep. Men.

My husband has had a cough for 6 weeks now. He went to the Dr after 2 weeks and they said he had an Upper Respiratory infection, but never gave him anything for the cough. He then developed Bronchitis. He finally went back last week, the day before I delivered and got a cough medicine with codeine and he still has a slight cough, but he is feeling much better! 

My husband hates going to the Dr! Better be seen before the baby arrives!


----------



## bathbabe

I didnt have any braxton hicks in my first pregnancy apreslaube. Not everyone gets them or feels them x

As for me... started loosing my plug, baby is super super low, swollen feet, achey hips and pelvis, feel like I have a bowling ball up my foo foo - im ready for this to be over! X


----------



## tallybee

DoubleTFun said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> My oh has the most horrible cough. He's refusing to get seen for it and it's been weeks. I had to move to dds room last night to get back to sleep. Men.
> 
> My husband has had a cough for 6 weeks now. He went to the Dr after 2 weeks and they said he had an Upper Respiratory infection, but never gave him anything for the cough. He then developed Bronchitis. He finally went back last week, the day before I delivered and got a cough medicine with codeine and he still has a slight cough, but he is feeling much better!
> 
> My husband hates going to the Dr! Better be seen before the baby arrives!Click to expand...

I'm glad he finally got something for it. 6 weeks is a long time to be coughing. Mine has had his about that long at least but he won't go to the doctor! I hate the thought of having to phone and arrange it for him as if he's a child!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Men are stubborn. Hubby didn't go to doc for his chest infection (despite his severe asthma and wife nagging) until he thought he had fractured his rib from coughing so hard!


----------



## Hit Girl

Double, your little boys are the sweetest!!!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Looks like I wont be having an October baby after all! C section booked for the 16th September...9 days away!!!!


----------



## Aliop

​


CrazyMumma said:


> Looks like I wont be having an October baby after all! C section booked for the 16th September...9 days away!!!!

Woohoo!!! Not long at all! How are you feeling?


----------



## DoubleTFun

tallybee

I kept telling my husband he wasn't going to be allowed around the babies if he didn't get checked out. He still has a lingering cough, but coughs are horrible and don't like to go away. I'm just glad he sounds much better and isn't whining all the time about a cough. Good luck with your husband!


----------



## Tink1o5

Crazymumma- you must be so excited! Not long at all now


----------



## Dark_Star

Aren't men terrible about their health? Mine doesn't even have a health care card for the province we live in and he's been here for 6 years. And health care is free here! He just can't be bothered to fill out the form because he literally never goes to the doctor.


----------



## Hit Girl

So excited for you CrazyMumma!!!

Mine is 35 days away and I feel this time will drag on forever.


----------



## craquinette

OMG, CrazyMumma, not long! That's so exciting!!

Less than a month left for me, it feels like nothing!! 2 weeks at work, then 2 weeks on Mat leave and that's it (that's if baby comes on time of course...).

We had a birth preparation class on Saturday, it was really interesting but also pretty full on with lots and lots of information. It was great, but once we got home, we both felt drained, and pretty freaked out too! We each needed time on our own to digest everything that had been said during the day. It made it feel so real.... I don't even feel ready yet!! Not long before we have our little baby, I'm ready to be done with pregnancy but not ready to bring a baby home! :wacko:


----------



## 3boys

Crazymumma that's great news. I'm so nervous about tomorrow I hope it all goes to plan.


----------



## tallybee

CrazyMumma said:


> Looks like I wont be having an October baby after all! C section booked for the 16th September...9 days away!!!!

Brill news hun, it must be great to have a date in sight xx I hope you have a fast recovery and your body can start to gain strength again afterwards xx



DoubleTFun said:


> tallybee
> 
> I kept telling my husband he wasn't going to be allowed around the babies if he didn't get checked out. He still has a lingering cough, but coughs are horrible and don't like to go away. I'm just glad he sounds much better and isn't whining all the time about a cough. Good luck with your husband!

That's not a bad idea. Thanks hun xxx men are just overgrown kids. 



Dark_Star said:


> Aren't men terrible about their health? Mine doesn't even have a health care card for the province we live in and he's been here for 6 years. And health care is free here! He just can't be bothered to fill out the form because he literally never goes to the doctor.

Yep totally, healthcare is free here but oh is an idiot about going! Since he doesn't live here but in the next county, about 30 miles away, it's not as simple as me making him an appointment and sending him out the door lol. His GP practice is known for being a pain in the butt for getting an appointment. Most people would make sure they phone asap when they need one but not my oh lol nope he just ignores the whole thing hoping it'll go away :growlmad:

AFM yesterday I felt like LO would fall out any moment, i was having the most pressure down there and strong BH. It was happening while out, we went to the beach and I was sitting wincing constantly! The only time I go out lol. It calmed down again and is just the usual now.


----------



## Twag

Good luck for tomorrow 3boys :hugs:

Crazymumma great news about your date :thumbup:


----------



## Charmed86

Today sucks :( Turns out my dog might have caught kennel cough while in kennels & away from the stress of our house being ripped apart.. And of course, there are strains of it that are apparently a risk to pregnant women! Super, considering I spent the night in a room with him last night. He's off to the vets later for some antibiotics & ive asked them to do a swab to find out what strain he has. Especially as we are living at my mum's, who has 2 cats & our rabbit & guinea pigs all in close quarters. And he's a risk to all of them too! Can this day get any worse??

Baby has been quiet today, so I'm currently trying to relax & feel some movements (I am). I've got some pain, which is either BH or my IBS! I honestly don't know any more. 

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Dark_Star

Well it's "Labour day" here and I've woken up with bad cramps in my back. Usually I don't have any back pain until after moving around for a few hours. It probably means nothing but I can hope. I'm so ready to meet these little guys!


----------



## Twag

Fingers crossed fro you Dark Star *labour*:dust:

Charmed sorry to hear you are having a bad day :hugs:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck Dark_Star, back period-like cramps are definitely a good sign that things might be happening for you soon.


----------



## Mississippi03

CrazyMumma said:


> Looks like I wont be having an October baby after all! C section booked for the 16th September...9 days away!!!!

Ekkkkkk!! Thats so soon.. Im jealous that you know when to expect it. Im too controlling for this lol i need to know!!



Charmed86 said:


> Today sucks :( Turns out my dog might have caught kennel cough while in kennels & away from the stress of our house being ripped apart.. And of course, there are strains of it that are apparently a risk to pregnant women! Super, considering I spent the night in a room with him last night. He's off to the vets later for some antibiotics & ive asked them to do a swab to find out what strain he has. Especially as we are living at my mum's, who has 2 cats & our rabbit & guinea pigs all in close quarters. And he's a risk to all of them too! Can this day get any worse??
> 
> Baby has been quiet today, so I'm currently trying to relax & feel some movements (I am). I've got some pain, which is either BH or my IBS! I honestly don't know any more.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!

Ohhh noo.. I hope your pup and everyone lse is okay! Its stressful to see our fur babies sick



Dark_Star said:


> Well it's "Labour day" here and I've woken up with bad cramps in my back. Usually I don't have any back pain until after moving around for a few hours. It probably means nothing but I can hope. I'm so ready to meet these little guys!

Ive had this all weekend.. Crushing my SI joint again and period like cra,ps and pressure in my back. I kept saying yesterday that it felt like the baby was trying to get out my bum and everyone thought i was being ridiculous!


----------



## Mrs Mel

We're all getting so close now! Yippee! X


----------



## CrazyMumma

Thanks everyone. I'm having a pre op appt today and for some reason its meant to take 3hrs! Dunno why! I'm quite nervous but excited too


----------



## Mississippi03

Baby boys nursery!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Twag

Lovely &#128077;


----------



## Rainstorm

Mississippi03 said:


> Baby boys nursery!

Beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Aliop

CrazyMumma said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm having a pre op appt today and for some reason its meant to take 3hrs! Dunno why! I'm quite nervous but excited too

GL with the appt!




Mississippi03 said:


> Baby boys nursery!

Love it!

Has anyone else noticeably dropped? I am still agonizing over baby boys position but the bump has def dropped. I now have a hand width at the top!! My DH helpfully told me I am giving birth to a bowling ball after feeling my bump this morning :haha:, it does actually feel quite like a ball lol The chiro commented yesterday as well that it has dropped.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Love the nursery!! 

Pre op went well, I get to be awake (yay!). Risk is higher of me bleeding due to anterior low lying placenta and shocking iron stores but my platelets are good and they will have plenty on hand so should be fine. Will have a spinal block done and morphine afterward. The hardest part will be to get me moving enough to prevent blood clots when we don't know how the hypermobility/SPD will be afterwards. Am on blood thinners to prevent clots though


----------



## tallybee

Good luck Dark Star hopefully things will move soon for you xx

CrazyMumma great news about the pre op xxx

Aliop yes I feel LO has dropped noticeably. Loads of pressure and pains down below, my pelvis feels like it's been run over by a bus. 4 weeks ago the MW wrote 4/5 palpable on my notes, I am back with her this afternoon so we'll see what she reckons then!


----------



## 3boys

Induction started. Hopefully I'll have a baby soon.


----------



## Twag

Good luck today 3boys :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

All the VERY best 3boys! :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Thanks guys I'm so nervous all the memories are flooding back and I'm thinking what have I done.


----------



## Aliop

3boys said:


> Induction started. Hopefully I'll have a baby soon.

Good luck 3boys, can't wait to hear the baby news :hugs::baby:


----------



## Aliop

tallybee said:


> Good luck Dark Star hopefully things will move soon for you xx
> 
> CrazyMumma great news about the pre op xxx
> 
> Aliop yes I feel LO has dropped noticeably. Loads of pressure and pains down below, my pelvis feels like it's been run over by a bus. 4 weeks ago the MW wrote 4/5 palpable on my notes, I am back with her this afternoon so we'll see what she reckons then!

I think mine is popping in and out of my pelvis :dohh: I am really hoping for some good news postponing wise tomorrow and not breech or transverse :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Mel

3boys said:


> Thanks guys I'm so nervous all the memories are flooding back and I'm thinking what have I done.

Good luck! As you know it's such a short period of time and so, so worth it! X


----------



## Dark_Star

So excited for you 3boys!


----------



## tallybee

Good luck 3boys how exciting! !

Aliop I hope lo is the right way round for u xx


----------



## Rainstorm

Wow! Another baby coming!! Good luck 3boys!


----------



## Dark_Star

I've just had my last ultrasound and the babies are weighing 6lb and 6lb4oz, both are still head down :)


----------



## Twag

Dark Star they are both good weights :thumbup: did they give any indication of when they are likely to arrive?


----------



## Dark_Star

Twag said:


> Dark Star they are both good weights :thumbup: did they give any indication of when they are likely to arrive?

Not yet, I have a NST at the hospital later and they will likely check on my cervix, then a OB appointment on Friday. Hopefully I will know more soon!


----------



## Tink1o5

3boys- good luck! Can't wait to see an update

Darkstar- those are great weights. Hope u find out more soon


----------



## onebumpplease

Great weights darkstar.

Hope you have a baby now 3boys or at least nearly!

17 days till c section date here. I have serious haemorroids (sp?) Been on phone twice to midwives crying. Feel so pathetic, but is so painful...


----------



## WW1

Good luck 3 boys -hope baby is with you soon.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, 3boys!

I'm in the hospital too! My blood pressure is too high. If the bottom number on my blood pressure continues to be 100+, they will take her around 9:30 tonight. If it goes down, we will wait. But she will definitely be here by Friday at the latest! We will be having a c-section as she is still breech.


----------



## GingerPanda

Update: Looks like Luci is coming tonight!


----------



## Aliop

Thanks Tallybee :hugs:

GP, hope you're doing ok and Luci is too :hugs: 

3boys, hope the induction is going well OR you're already holding your LO:cloud9:

So exciting logging on reading baby news!!


----------



## Dark_Star

So excited for you GP! You and your family are in my thoughts. Wishing you a quick and safe procedure!

Hospital exam shows my cervix is still 3.5cm long and closed, so all the contractions in the last 3 weeks have not gotten me any closer to the end... :growlmad:


----------



## Rainstorm

GP good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mississippi03

Eeeeeekkk babies! 
Hoping everyone arrives safe and sound and the mommas do great :)


----------



## craquinette

Oh wow, so many exciting news!! 

Good luck 3boys, your baby might be her by now.... Hope it all went well!!

Thinking of you GP, you'll have your little Luci in no time :)

Dark Star, you're doing such a great job with your twins! You can be proud of how long you've already gone. Not long now for sure!


----------



## Aliop

GingerPanda said:


> Update: Looks like Luci is coming tonight!

Woohoo! Just had to check your ticker and you're nearly 37 weeks which is great. GL for Luci's arrival!


----------



## Hit Girl

All the very best GP! :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

My yellow bump turned blue yesterday morning at 5:40am after a very quick and intense labour! 4hours from waters breaking and 3hours from contractions starting! X


----------



## Mississippi03

bathbabe said:


> My yellow bump turned blue yesterday morning at 5:40am after a very quick and intense labour! 4hours from waters breaking and 3hours from contractions starting! X

Congrats on your little man! And a lucky momma for such a quick labour!!


----------



## Tink1o5

OMG so much news! 
Gp- hope you have a quick and safe procedure. 

Bathbabe- congrats on your little man's arrival

Darkstar- I'm sure it won't be much longer

3boys- I hope all is well and you have your lo by now


----------



## Rainstorm

Bathbabe congrats!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Bathbabe - A huge congratulations on your beautiful little boy! 

Soon there's only going to be a few of us left to actually have our babies in October! :haha:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Best of luck GP! 

Had my iron infusion today. Can't wait to feel a bit better


----------



## Hit Girl

Crazymumma, what was that like? I'll probably be having one next week.


----------



## Mrs Mel

So much happened overnight!

Good luck to everyone and congratulations to the new babies :)


----------



## CrazyMumma

Hit Girl said:


> Crazymumma, what was that like? I'll probably be having one next week.

Much better than I expected! The actual infusion was only 15 minutes (small bag of browny fluid through an IV) followed by 100ml of saline slowly over half an hour to flush it through. They kept an eye on my blood pressure as its common to drop slightly after the iron bag (which it did) but the saline drip bought it back up. Was there about an hour all up, got to lax out on a lazy boy and watch TV!


----------



## Hit Girl

That doesn't sound toooo bad. I imagine getting the initial IV line placed is the worst bit - at least that's the bit I'm dreading the most. Thanks for the info! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Lucina was born via c-section at 10:29pm, weighing 3lb 14oz! She weighs just 45 grams too low to stay in the room with me, so she's in the nursery even though all her vitals, temps, and scores seem perfect. I can't wait to get to hold her!

https://s23.postimg.org/jtfy2aemz/WP_20150908_23_29_58_Pro.jpg


----------



## Charmed86

Congratulations GP! She is beautiful. I hope you're ok xx


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG GP!! Luci is just gorgeous!!! A huge congratulations.


----------



## tallybee

Omg congrats!!!


----------



## startd

Wow! 

Congratulations bathbabe! Welcome to your little boy

GP - congratulations! She is just beautiful, and sounds like she is doing really well


----------



## startd

3boys, I hope everything went well

CrazyMumma, I hope you start to feel better with the infusion

DarkStar - I hope you get some progress soon!

I'm at 3/5ths engaged, and growth going well. No real concerns - just looking forward to meeting him in a few weeks


----------



## Tink1o5

OMG gp!! She is absolutely precious! Hope you have a speedy and easy recovery :hugs:


----------



## Willow01

Congratulations to both Bathbabe and GP on the safe delivery of your beautiful babies!!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations GP she is beautiful and such a little warrior :hugs:

Congratulations Bathbabe on your little boy :hugs:

Hope both mummies are doing well :hugs:

Wow these babies do not want to wait until October do they :wacko:

3boys I hope all is going well :hugs:


----------



## Aliop

She's just lovely GP! Congratulations!!


----------



## Dark_Star

GP she's perfect and lovely!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations bathbabe! 

Congratulations GP, she is gorgeous!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats bathbabe, GP, and 3boys!


----------



## cdelmar

Mississippi03 said:


> Baby boys nursery!

So cute! 



GingerPanda said:


> Update: Looks like Luci is coming tonight!

I hope she is here and got here safely!!!
Just after i typed this i realized i didnt see the post about Lucina being here.....so exciting, congrats!!!! 

 I just had my shower on Saturday (it was coed and SO MANY people attended). Monday I sorted through ALL the gifts, DH set up crib yesterday while I was at work :kiss: I have laundry to do, purchase a few more things, and get hospital bag done by this weekend (I had a dream last night that I was going into labor and never ended up making it to the hospital AND I had no hospital bag ready lol smh).


----------



## Rainstorm

Welcome to the world Lucina! Congrats GP! Enjoy these miraculous first moments with your little bundle of love! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Congrats Bathbabe and ginger. Lucian looks like she's done amazingly well!


----------



## apreslaube

Congrats! 

I hope Eddie comes early. This pain is so annoying. We had an appointment yesterday. He's head down but no dilation or effacement. Ugh.


----------



## WW1

Congratulations Bathbabe and GP! 

I'm in hospital at the moment as I had a bleed today. They're keeping me in to give me steroids, which due to gestational diabetes might spike my blood sugar. Please keep your fingers crossed baby stays put as I'm only 32+4 and s/he needs to cook for a bit longer yet!


----------



## Mississippi03

Congrats to everyone on the beautiful bbes ekkkk!


----------



## startd

WW1 - good luck! Hope your baby is snuggled in and doing well

Apreslaube - hope you get some progress soon. I'm 35 weeks, 3/5ths engaged, but haven't started effacement etc. still a bit of time to go!


----------



## Mississippi03

This may sound stupid.. Maybe im naiv, i dont know lol
But does anyone just have this feeling their babe is coming early? 

I had this massive headaches.. Shock like pain accross the lower back that runs horizontally.. Low dull back ache.. Much more frequent bh.. And have to go the the bathroom more/gassier but not loose stools. My cervix is so high and has been this while time, i cant even feel it. 

And on top of that, my gut just says he will be coming soon. Is that dumb?

I see my mw tomorrow so maybe she will check my cervix for me?


----------



## Aliop

Congratulations Bathbabe on your little boy:baby: Seems we are having our first baby boom lol :happydance:


----------



## Aliop

Mississippi03 said:


> This may sound stupid.. Maybe im naiv, i dont know lol
> But does anyone just have this feeling their babe is coming early?
> 
> I had this massive headaches.. Shock like pain accross the lower back that runs horizontally.. Low dull back ache.. Much more frequent bh.. And have to go the the bathroom more/gassier but not loose stools. My cervix is so high and has been this while time, i cant even feel it.
> 
> And on top of that, my gut just says he will be coming soon. Is that dumb?
> 
> I see my mw tomorrow so maybe she will check my cervix for me?

Not dumb at all! With my first I met up with my friends for coffee and then went home and cleaned out the pantry, fridge, organised my bag, put a waterproof sheet on my bed just based on a weird feeling and boom! Waters broke that night!


----------



## Tink1o5

Well I had my ob appt today and had the group b test. She went ahead and checked me to but saved my cervix was so high she couldn't reach it. So she couldn't tell if I was effaced or dilated or anything. She did say she could feel baby's head down there though.

Now I've been having continuous spotting and cramping. Is this normal after a check??


----------



## craquinette

Mississippi03 said:


> This may sound stupid.. Maybe im naiv, i dont know lol
> But does anyone just have this feeling their babe is coming early?
> 
> I had this massive headaches.. Shock like pain accross the lower back that runs horizontally.. Low dull back ache.. Much more frequent bh.. And have to go the the bathroom more/gassier but not loose stools. My cervix is so high and has been this while time, i cant even feel it.
> 
> And on top of that, my gut just says he will be coming soon. Is that dumb?
> 
> I see my mw tomorrow so maybe she will check my cervix for me?

I wish!! But I'm the opposite, I'm pretty sure baby will stay there as long as possible and possibly go over due :nope: 
I hope I'm wrong as I'm so sick of being pregnant, but had an appointment yesterday (I'm 36+4 now), and baby is still high, and there is no sign of anything happening anytime soon. Not even Braxton Hicks.... 

Other than that, I had a breaastfeeding class yesterday... Anyone else planning on breastfeeding but not excited about it AT ALL? I mean, I know it's supposed to be the best for baby, and that's really the only reason I'll give it a go, but man, I don't like the idea... Anyone else?


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I don't dislike the idea but I'm nervous. And DH would rather I pump, so it's a little discouraging.


----------



## ClaireJ23

I breastfed both my girls and I know it's not for everyone but I found it really convenient. There's no washing and sterilising, measuring out formula, remembering to pack bottles etc. I lost at least a 1lb a week and returned to my pre-baby weight within months. I think there are a lot of advantages for mum too.


----------



## craquinette

ClaireJ23 said:


> I breastfed both my girls and I know it's not for everyone but I found it really convenient. There's no washing and sterilising, measuring out formula, remembering to pack bottles etc. I lost at least a 1lb a week and returned to my pre-baby weight within months. I think there are a lot of advantages for mum too.

Thanks for your feedback, that's good to know...
I guess what bothers me (at the risk of sounding like a bad mom already...) is the fact that breastfeeding means being the only one responsible for feeding baby.... That includes getting up every night, but also always having it in mind if planning to do things... If I want to take some time for myself, I'll have to anticipate and express, and also express while I'm out (if out for a few hours) to keep the supply up and avoid discomfort as well. It just seems really overwhelming and like your body is still not yours...


----------



## tallybee

craquinette said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> I breastfed both my girls and I know it's not for everyone but I found it really convenient. There's no washing and sterilising, measuring out formula, remembering to pack bottles etc. I lost at least a 1lb a week and returned to my pre-baby weight within months. I think there are a lot of advantages for mum too.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, that's good to know...
> I guess what bothers me (at the risk of sounding like a bad mom already...) is the fact that breastfeeding means being the only one responsible for feeding baby.... That includes getting up every night, but also always having it in mind if planning to do things... If I want to take some time for myself, I'll have to anticipate and express, and also express while I'm out (if out for a few hours) to keep the supply up and avoid discomfort as well. It just seems really overwhelming and like your body is still not yours...Click to expand...

Im similar to claire with it. For me it's totally worth it and only for another short while so I will bf as long as it's right for us. I have bought a pump this time too so we'll see how we go xx


----------



## tallybee

OK I was at the MW on Tuesday and she had to call me to sort out the 38 week home visit, which she has just arranged - OK. She then dropped the bombshell on me that she's arranged a consultant appointment as well, saying that I need to be assessed for my mobility (SPD) issues as it might prevent my home birth. This is my worst nightmare. What would be available in hospital that would make it better anyway? Help :( I am now really stressed and worried :(


----------



## Twag

WWI - I hope all is okay and your little one bakes for a little longer :hugs:

I breastfed my son and I plan on doing so again it was so nice not having to worry about bottles etc or having to get up and go get a bottle at night etc a lot less disturbing - I was really sad when it ended at 9 months :( - I went back to work at 13 weeks and was pumping then so he was both bottle and breastfed from that point

I am not going to sugar coat it - it does hurt to begin with but doesn't last and you do at times just feel like a daisy the cow :wacko: but I think personally the pro's outweighed the con's for me :thumbup:


----------



## Charmed86

I'm sorry Tally, that really sucks :( Hopefully you can bring that point up with your consultant & see what they say. I know a friend who had really bad SPD & it did effect her birth, but she was really bad with it & is now permanently disabled because of it. It didn't help that she didn't take any of the advice given & continued to work out etc! Maybe you could look into some SPD friendly birthing positions that might help change their minds? As with all home births, if you find it too much to cope with, or there are complications, the hospital is nearby for help anyway! I hope you're able to keep your home birth.

craquinette - I get where you're coming from. I've never breastfed before, this is my first, so I've no idea what to expect! I didn't even consider that I'll have to pump while I'm out, even if my baby isn't with me to keep supply up! I was just thinking along the lines of just pumping for DH when he takes baby out without me - if & when that ever happens! Haha. And of course, hopefully helping with night feeds too. I think I'll just have to see how it goes. 

Does anyone else feel really guilty about complaining about their pregnancy? I find myself wanting to say things, but stop myself - even on here! Because I feel as though I am so blessed to even be pregnant! I don't think I've had an easy pregnancy, but it's certainly not been the worst.. I had terrible MS for 20+wks, then GD, plus SPD & now sciatica. I just hate to complain, I worry that if I complain then it'll all be taken away from me. I was told 6yrs ago that I'd probably not be able to have a baby, so this little guy really is my little miracle, how dare I complain?! :(


----------



## Aliop

Tallybee, GL with the appointment, hope it goes well & your homebirth plans are supported:hugs:

craquinette, once you get used to it BF is super easy and convenient. Def a learning curve though! At the end of the day you have to do what makes you and baby happiest. I have always demand fed for the first couple of months and then moved onto a more routine feeding schedule (whilst still being flexible of course) which meant I have had some predictability and haven't been as tied down to it. My first two took expressed milk from a bottle too no drama at all, I got lazy and didn't bother trying with my third and he wouldn't (which sucked!) but come six months or so you're not their sole food so it isn't near as draining I've found. I've fed all mine for 2 yrs+.

Charmed, you've got just as much right to complain as the next person! Sometimes things just plain suck -even things you are eternally grateful for! Don't beat yourself up, venting is healthy:hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Charmed86 said:


> I'm sorry Tally, that really sucks :( Hopefully you can bring that point up with your consultant & see what they say. I know a friend who had really bad SPD & it did effect her birth, but she was really bad with it & is now permanently disabled because of it. It didn't help that she didn't take any of the advice given & continued to work out etc! Maybe you could look into some SPD friendly birthing positions that might help change their minds? As with all home births, if you find it too much to cope with, or there are complications, the hospital is nearby for help anyway! I hope you're able to keep your home birth.
> 
> craquinette - I get where you're coming from. I've never breastfed before, this is my first, so I've no idea what to expect! I didn't even consider that I'll have to pump while I'm out, even if my baby isn't with me to keep supply up! I was just thinking along the lines of just pumping for DH when he takes baby out without me - if & when that ever happens! Haha. And of course, hopefully helping with night feeds too. I think I'll just have to see how it goes.
> 
> Does anyone else feel really guilty about complaining about their pregnancy? I find myself wanting to say things, but stop myself - even on here! Because I feel as though I am so blessed to even be pregnant! I don't think I've had an easy pregnancy, but it's certainly not been the worst.. I had terrible MS for 20+wks, then GD, plus SPD & now sciatica. I just hate to complain, I worry that if I complain then it'll all be taken away from me. I was told 6yrs ago that I'd probably not be able to have a baby, so this little guy really is my little miracle, how dare I complain?! :(

Thanks hun xx

OMG that's bad about your friend, I am sitting here thinking how impossible it would be to work out with this pain! 

Yeah I also feel bad about complaining about pregnancy, but we are here for each other for good and bad stuff. Don't feel bad about writing on here if you're feeling rubbish hun we're in the same boat :hugs:



Aliop said:


> Tallybee, GL with the appointment, hope it goes well & your homebirth plans are supported:hugs:
> 
> craquinette, once you get used to it BF is super easy and convenient. Def a learning curve though! At the end of the day you have to do what makes you and baby happiest. I have always demand fed for the first couple of months and then moved onto a more routine feeding schedule (whilst still being flexible of course) which meant I have had some predictability and haven't been as tied down to it. My first two took expressed milk from a bottle too no drama at all, I got lazy and didn't bother trying with my third and he wouldn't (which sucked!) but come six months or so you're not their sole food so it isn't near as draining I've found. I've fed all mine for 2 yrs+.
> 
> Charmed, you've got just as much right to complain as the next person! Sometimes things just plain suck -even things you are eternally grateful for! Don't beat yourself up, venting is healthy:hugs:

Thanks xx

I hope the consultant is ok. OH is very supportive. He gets my point completely which is that unless LO is at risk then my decision is final.


----------



## Twag

Tally - I hope you can still keep your homebirth :thumbup:

Charmed - don't feel bad about complaining pregnancy is damn hard and we are here for you through the good and the bad times :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

For those on the fence about breastfeeding, I found this article very interesting and it made me more determined to try my best at it. 

https://www.thestranger.com/feature...-learn-about-breast-milk-the-more-amazed-i-am


----------



## ClaireJ23

Something that made me laugh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ClaireJ23

I think the disadvantages to exclusively breastfeeding would be that DH doesn't get up to do night feeds, but my DH wakes at 5am to go to work so I didn't feel like I was getting such a raw deal. Plus, after the first few months DD1 was sleeping for 6+ hours and DD2 only had 1 feed in the night up until 8 months, so it wasn't forever. I guess I was lucky in that I could feed and put the baby back to sleep without a problem (we have a cot adjacent to the bed) and I would go back to sleep easily too. 

In terms of going out without baby for extended periods of time. The baby came with me pretty much everywhere for the first couple of months so that wasn't a problem. After that there were longer periods of time (3-4 hr) between the feeds so I could go to the gym or whatever and leave DH in charge and not worry too much. 

After 6 months I started weaning and introduced the bottle and formula in combination with breastfeeding so then I really started to be able to leave baby for longer. 

I have a breast pump but don't particularly like pumping but that is just personal preference. Obviously this is an option if you want. 

I'm intending to breastfeed again, but if didn't work out for whatever reason I wouldn't feel guilty or anything like that as I know lots of very healthy formula-fed babies.


----------



## tallybee

Claire you are so like me in bf attitude lol xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Honestly economics is one of the primary reasons I am planning to nurse. Formula feeding 1 baby in Canada for 6 months total runs from $1500-1900 in my area, and we really cannot afford to pay that much x2.


----------



## onebumpplease

Dark_Star ouch, put like that it would be soooo expensive. 

For me I want to try breastfeeding, but I couldn't manage with my first, she stayed in special care for the first few nights of her life, so being away from her meant my milk didn't come in properly. So I feel guilty about the thought of breastfeeding 1 and not the other...So not sure my heart is in it, but I do know I want to try....just don't know for how long...

I was sure baby would come early, but now with only 2 weeks to section date, I'm convinced he's staying put till he's evacuated!


----------



## tallybee

Yikes Dark star that's a lot of money, formula is super expensive. I've never looked at a total cost for it here, I never used it for DS and only a tiny amount for DD1 but BF will always win hands down if it's economics we're talking about :lol:


----------



## ClaireJ23

onebumpplease said:


> Dark_Star ouch, put like that it would be soooo expensive.
> 
> For me I want to try breastfeeding, but I couldn't manage with my first, she stayed in special care for the first few nights of her life, so being away from her meant my milk didn't come in properly. So I feel guilty about the thought of breastfeeding 1 and not the other...So not sure my heart is in it, but I do know I want to try....just don't know for how long...
> 
> I was sure baby would come early, but now with only 2 weeks to section date, I'm convinced he's staying put till he's evacuated!

Anything can happen in the next two weeks!


----------



## Rainstorm

I breastfed my son for 15 months. Of course it turned out much longer than I would have expected. He EBFed until 6 months old and then it just went on as a connection between us, with less and less sessions during the day, until he only breastfed at night. It was a wonderful experience. It wasn't easy, that I can tell you. DS went in the NICU the day after he was born, and we got to see him for an hour every three hours. I would spend the whole hour getting him to lach, and sometimes I couldn't do it at all. But I insisted and insisted even when family and friends said: oh, just give it up, formula is just as good. I'm glad I stuck with it long enough to thrive.
And yes, we saved tons of money on formula


----------



## Chrissi1981

GP congratulations she's so stinking cute!! Xxx


----------



## Charmed86

Rainstorm, I hope I am able to be that strong when it comes to BF in hospital. I'm so scared that my birth won't go as planned & they'll end up giving Oliver formula :( If everything goes to plan, then I want him on me asap for skin to skin & then BF from there. But I guess if I end up needing a c section or if he has problems with his sugars, then I don't know what will happen. 

I had a routine MW appointment today, she sent me to the hospital again as baby's heart rate was tachycardic :( She wanted to make sure there wasn't anything serious, but then kept saying 'well, at least if they induce you, he'll be fine at 35wks!' 

Thankfully all turned out fine! He was just being a wriggle bum at the MW & fell asleep at the hosp while I was hooked up to the CTG monitor.


----------



## Twag

Glad to hear all was okay with your little guy Charmed :hugs:

From my experience of friends etc who have had c sec or babies in NICU in the UK they will ask you to express rather than formula feed :shrug:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Charmed I had my son via emcs and he breastfed fine. I was do lucky I found it really easy, Xander seemed to know what to do from the start and never needed any formula feeds other than when we chose to give it to him for convenience. I've heard that sections can have a negative impact on fb but that wasn't my experience at all. 

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their little ones :cloud9: and I hope things are going well for you 3 boys :hugs:


----------



## ClaireJ23

There's lots of women I know who have had c-sections and had no problems whatsoever with breastfeeding.


----------



## Dark_Star

Baby receiving an ounce or two of formula in the nursery isn't a failure at breastfeeding, in my opinion. They are just supplementing baby's needs while mom recovers if they decide it is necessary. To my understanding most places to try to get expressed milk before trying that route.


----------



## Rainstorm

Charmed I'm glad to hear your lo was ok. Hopefully things will go exactly as you planned them :) My ds did take a supplement while at the NICU and then at home the first weeks, before my supply was established. I guess no matter what turns out, we always do what's best for our little ones. Even if I hadn't managed to breastfeed I would have been satisfied knowing I did all I could. Some women decide against it and move on directly to formula and that's fine as well. I don't know how easy or how hard it'll be for me this time around, with ds being super clingy. I used to bf him every hour at the beginning, but I don't know if I'll be able to do the same for dd with ds demanding my attention all the time. I'll do what I can to make sure I bf her as long as possible though. At least the first 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Aliop

Charmed86 said:


> Rainstorm, I hope I am able to be that strong when it comes to BF in hospital. I'm so scared that my birth won't go as planned & they'll end up giving Oliver formula :( If everything goes to plan, then I want him on me asap for skin to skin & then BF from there. But I guess if I end up needing a c section or if he has problems with his sugars, then I don't know what will happen.
> 
> I had a routine MW appointment today, she sent me to the hospital again as baby's heart rate was tachycardic :( She wanted to make sure there wasn't anything serious, but then kept saying 'well, at least if they induce you, he'll be fine at 35wks!'
> 
> Thankfully all turned out fine! He was just being a wriggle bum at the MW & fell asleep at the hosp while I was hooked up to the CTG monitor.

Have you considered expressing your colostrum before Oliver is born and taking it with you in preference to formula? I will be doing this with this baby.


----------



## Dark_Star

Before you try expressing colostrum be aware that nipple stimulation is a proven effective way to start and speed up labor. This may be a good thing or a bad thing depending on your timing.


----------



## Tink1o5

Has anyone heard from 3boys??? I was thinking about her with all the updates. I hope all is well!


----------



## Dark_Star

Based on her journal it seems she is having a rough induction :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, sending 3boys some love.


I didn't get to see Luci for 13 HOURS after my c-section. They fed her high calorie formula, but they DID ask if it was okay first. Since she was IUGR, I can't afford for her to lose any weight while my milk comes in. They are VERY pro-breastfeeding at my hospital, though. They're helping me pump and hand-express as much colostrum as I can so they can give it to her at feedings. She's a little too weak to actually feed directly from my breast, plus I'm still not producing much. Also my nipples are huge and barely fit in her mouth, so we're going to try a shield sometime soon.

It's not a failure if little one needs formula. Luci has only had a total of about 4ml of colostrum from me and loooots of formula feeds, but she clearly prefers the taste of my colostrum. So I still feel needed, loved, encouraged, and I'm still giving her as much of the good stuff as I can while I wait for my milk to come in. They did have to give her a feeding tube, as well, just because she's too small to have the strength to suck down as much as she needs to gain weight.


----------



## Mississippi03

Sending luci some strength gp! Keep trying, itll come in eventually.. Youre a good momma


----------



## GingerPanda

Mississippi03 said:


> Sending luci some strength gp! Keep trying, itll come in eventually.. Youre a good momma

Awww, thanks! I'm slowly getting a little more and more. Almost 48 hours post-delivery, so could be another day or two. I'm pumping regularly and in time with her feedings, so we will still stay on the same schedule, even if I can't feed her on my own yet. :)


https://s29.postimg.org/lwx9inanb/WP_20150910_008.jpg


----------



## Tink1o5

Darkstar- thanks for updating on 3boys. I must have missed her journal

Gp- you are doing an amazing job, and luci is just absolutely gorgeous. I love the pictures you have shared of her with us. It's great to see and hear about her progress.


----------



## GingerPanda

I walked to the nursery and gave her a feed. Now we're hanging out. :)


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> I walked to the nursery and gave her a feed. Now we're hanging out. :)

Yay! Enjoy!


----------



## Aliop

GingerPanda said:


> I walked to the nursery and gave her a feed. Now we're hanging out. :)

Awww...:cloud9: must be so nice to have her here safe and sound


----------



## craquinette

GP, she's SO cute!!!!! Congratulations!!!! :flower:


----------



## WW1

Awww. Gorgeous GP! 

I'm now cautiously home and baby has stayed put (for now). Still some bleeding and steroids mean my blood sugars are screwy but otherwise they are happy with baby. Cervix is closed. They basically said if it is preterm labour then everything has been done to prepare baby and they're not worried. So I've got to take it easy, monitor baby and go back if there's any new blood / contractions etc. 33 weeks tomorrow so if this little one cooks for at least 4 more weeks I'll be very happy!


----------



## tallybee

Awww Ginger, Luci is seriously gorgeous :cloud9:

I have my consultant appointment in a couple of hours. I am nervous as it's all new to me but confident that my body can still birth naturally so will be declining any offer of hospital etc. OH has managed to get time off to come with me, and he's fully supportive. He has really started growing into his Daddy role, I'm proud of him! I had been a bit worried before as he seemed lost with it all but I think it's all got real for him and he's dealing much better :)


----------



## Twag

GP she is so gorgeous :flower:

WWI - hope all stays well and you get to bake for a little longer :hugs:

Tally - good for you for sticking your ground on your home birth

3Boys - hope all went okay and you are now holding your baby in your arms :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

GP how beautiful! 

WW1 hope baby stays put for a while yet ;-)


----------



## Twag

Happy Full Term Onebump :thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

Been to see the consultant, she was actually lovely! She sees no problems for me home birthing and actually commented that she didn't know quite why I had been referred to her lol. Feeling SO MUCH better :D


----------



## Mississippi03

Yay tally! Such good news!


----------



## Dark_Star

I've definitely lost my plug!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is the only place I can tell where people will actually be excited and not grossed out.


----------



## Willow01

Lol Darkstar that made me laugh! Not long now hopefullyx


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Twag, I forgot 37 weeks was full term! 
Oooh hope that it won't be long.dark star.
Tally that's good news x


----------



## 3boys

Baby Nathan was born yesterday 10 th September at 20.02 after a long induction and difficult labour. Babies neck was flexed meaning he was coming ear first in beginning. His heart rate kept dipping with each contraction. Talk of c section all day but consultant really wanted to avoid one with having 6 kids before. At 9cm his heart rate dropped to 50 and the room was chaos with people trying to get him out. Absolutely terrifying. I eventually got him out and it was discovered he had a couple of true knots in his cord. I'm really blessed he wasn't stillborn.


----------



## Dark_Star

Being admitted to the hospital with a bp of 176/123. OB sayd Emergency c section is likely.


----------



## Mississippi03

3boys said:


> Baby Nathan was born yesterday 10 th September at 20.02 after a long induction and difficult labour. Babies neck was flexed meaning he was coming ear first in beginning. His heart rate kept dipping with each contraction. Talk of c section all day but consultant really wanted to avoid one with having 6 kids before. At 9cm his heart rate dropped to 50 and the room was chaos with people trying to get him out. Absolutely terrifying. I eventually got him out and it was discovered he had a couple of true knots in his cord. I'm really blessed he wasn't stillborn.

Glad to hear babes is ok now and with his momma! 



Dark_Star said:


> Being admitted to the hospital with a bp of 176/123. OB sayd Emergency c section is likely.

Eekkk! Best of luck dark star.. Hoping that isnt the case but if so, hopefully it goes the best it can!


----------



## Tink1o5

3boys- thanks for the update. Glad all is OK now and! How scary it all must have been. Congrats on your little bundle 

Darkstar - keep us posted. Hope all goes how your hoping it does wether that be a csection or whatever other options you have. :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Darkstar really hoping it all goes well for you x


----------



## WW1

Congratulations 3 boys. It sounds so scary but your boy is here safe and sound. 

Dark star - good luck. It sounds like you'll be cuddling your little ones really soon.


----------



## GingerPanda

3boys said:


> Baby Nathan was born yesterday 10 th September at 20.02 after a long induction and difficult labour. Babies neck was flexed meaning he was coming ear first in beginning. His heart rate kept dipping with each contraction. Talk of c section all day but consultant really wanted to avoid one with having 6 kids before. At 9cm his heart rate dropped to 50 and the room was chaos with people trying to get him out. Absolutely terrifying. I eventually got him out and it was discovered he had a couple of true knots in his cord. I'm really blessed he wasn't stillborn.

Aww, I'm so happy he's here safe and sound! Poor precious boy! Rest up, mama! :hugs:





Dark_Star said:


> Being admitted to the hospital with a bp of 176/123. OB sayd Emergency c section is likely.

Sounds like what happened to me. Are they putting you on magnesium sulfate? Definitely ask for a fan for your room. It will set you on fire. Keep us updated, hon.


----------



## onebumpplease

3boys, I had an awful experience with my first, I'm just so glad he is here safe. I am getting really anxious about anything being wrong in there that I don't know about, can't wait for him to arrive, hopefully safe and sound. Hope you are recovering well sounds like a real ordeal x

Darkstar as long as you all make it safe and sound, honestly not worth any risks at all. Good luck hope all goes well no matter how they arrive xx


----------



## Charmed86

Congratulations 3boys! What an ordeal. I'm so thankful you are both ok after that. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. xxx

DarkStar, really hope you're ok! Whatever happens is best for your little ones & you've done amazingly well to keep them cooking for as long as you have! Good luck xxx

I feel like my 'problems' pale in comparison really. It's starting to get very real now you ladies are having your babies!! I hope everyone is healing well & all babies are happy & healthy. Hugs xxx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations 3boys!

Good luck Dark_Star


----------



## Twag

Tally great news &#128077;

3boys so pleased your boy arrived safely:hugs:

Dark star good luck


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations on all the new arrivals and good luck darkstar! Xx


----------



## bathbabe

These October babies dont wanna hang around do they!! 
Congratulations to those who have had baby/babies! 
Good luck dark star.

I'll update here with my birth story when I get a better chance xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Congrats 3boys!!
Darkstar good luck, let us know how you make out.


----------



## Dark_Star

Leif Hudson Young and Finley Jasper Young were delivered by emcs this afternoon.

More details later, I'm in the ICU with pre-eclampsia right now.
 



Attached Files:







20150911_165538.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## 2have4kids

Gorgeous sprogs darkstar! Hope you feel better soon xx

Ladies we need a thread title update! Bring on the babies:bunny:


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations!!!! Xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Congrats darkstar!!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats on all the new babies. DS they are a great size!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congratulations 3boys and dark star! X


----------



## Tink1o5

Gorgeous Darkstar! 
Hope you have a quick recovery!
They are precious


----------



## startd

3Boys - Congratulations! I'm so glad he arrived safely, and I hope that you both have time to recover now

DarkStar - Congratulations! They are absolutely adorable. I hope you recover quickly


----------



## startd

All these gorgeous babies desperate to meet their families early!


----------



## WW1

Congratulations Dark Star. They're gorgeous! I hope you have a quick recovery x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations dark star, they are gorgeous!


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations darkstar, these babies are coming thick and fast now! We aren't going to be waiting for October either it seems as baby is measuring large so will be having a c section week after next, get the date on Wednesday.


----------



## tallybee

Wowsers! Congratulations 3boys so glad he is safe xx

Dark star congratulations hun!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations dark star and 3boys! These boys are sure impatient!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, DarkStar! They're super cute! 




2have4kids said:


> Ladies we need a thread title update! Bring on the babies:bunny:

Sorry, I've been kind of busy, and haven't updated the thread title. :haha:

I'm being discharged today. Can't wait to be in my own bed and get some real sleep! I just can't function in the hospital. Gonna miss being a short walk from my sweet girl, but I'll visit often.


----------



## Charmed86

GP - You take as much time as you need!! I'm so glad to hear you're being discharged. Hospitals are the worst. Have they said how long Luci will need to stay in?

I've caught a stupid cold from my Mum. Ugh. She is the worst for keeping germs to herself. We had to stay with her & her BF for 3wk while work was being done on the house. We finally had enough & moved out, 2 days too late. I'd already got sick. Hmph. Our kitchen isn't quite fully functional yet.. We have an oven & sink. No fridge etc. and the lounge is barren. But it's so nice to be home!! 

Was getting worried about Oliver's movements today, but he's just started wriggling about! I hate that he doesn't seem to have a set routine for his activity & he can easily sleep for over 2hrs. 

We have no sofa, so I'm in bed, wrapped up in my big jumper & surrounded by pillows. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Here's another picture of the boys all cleaned up and swaddled. Poor Finley got a pink hat.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1442071083485.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## 2have4kids

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats, DarkStar! They're super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Ladies we need a thread title update! Bring on the babies:bunny:
> 
> Sorry, I've been kind of busy, and haven't updated the thread title. :haha:
> 
> I'm being discharged today. Can't wait to be in my own bed and get some real sleep! I just can't function in the hospital. Gonna miss being a short walk from my sweet girl, but I'll visit often.Click to expand...

Ginger you get yourself some rest! The update can wait:thumbup:


----------



## Tink1o5

Ginger- yay for getting out of the hospital. Hopefully luci will join you soon

Darkstar- they are too cute. Are they identical? The first picture you shared I wasn't sure, but these 2nd picture they definitely look identical. .


----------



## apreslaube

They are precious dark star! Wow things are getting exciting on this thread!!


----------



## tallybee

Brill you're getting discharged ginger I hope luci can come home soon too xx


----------



## Twag

Beautiful DarkStar congratulations


----------



## Willow01

Congratulations Darkstar!!


----------



## Aliop

Congratulations 3boys & DS!!


----------



## startd

GP - glad you're getting to go home, and hope you get some rest & Luci joins you soon

Charmed - hope you feel better soon & the renovations are finished quickly


----------



## tallybee

Made it to 37 weeks! 1 week today they go on call for my home birth.... lo can be born then thanks very much lol x


----------



## Charmed86

I had a crazy night! Went in to be monitored again for reduced movements & while we're there, Oliver goes crazy & we end up with the opposite problem! The MW then starts telling us worst case scenario, the consultant might want to deliver tonight, no food in case I need steroids etc. hubby freaks out completely & I end up calling him down?! So much for support for me! Sigh. They finally let me go home at 1am, after filling me with fluids. It was decided that I was probably dehydrated because of this damn cold I caught from my Mum. Ugh. I read my notes before going to bed & they made a comment about having fetal macrosomia, which was not mentioned to me by my diabetic consultant, so not sure why it's in my notes today?? I've got to go back in this morning for another CTG. because this was my 3rd trip in for reduced movements, they've now set an induction for the 30th September. I'm terrified of being induced. 

Had a rotten night's sleep, guess I ought to get up & go in for more monitoring. Fingers crossed Oliver is ok & we're not there long! x


----------



## WW1

Sounds scary, Charmed but at least they're keeping a close eye on you. I hope Oliver's movements have returned to normal today x


----------



## Willow01

Good luck today Charmed I hope everything is ok


----------



## tallybee

Gosh that sounds scary Charmed xxx


----------



## MissR

Omg!! I've not been on in a couple of days and just had to read through everything!

Wow! Cannot believe all these babies have been born :) congratulations to you all!! So glad to hear they have all arrived safely.

As for me, been having some painful BH and had a really dodgy belly last night which I don't know means anything. I have a feeling I'm going over with him xxx


----------



## startd

I hope today is a better day for you Charmed!
MissR - I hope your belly feels more comfortable soon

I've had quite an increase in Braxton Hicks contractions in the last few days. At least it feels like my body and baby are trying to work out what to do!


----------



## onebumpplease

Congrats Darkstar, what beautiful boys.
GP glad you got home, hoping Luci isn't long to follow.
Charmed, hope today's hospital trip was a success.


----------



## Rainstorm

Darkstar those babies are just too cute! Congrats! GP how long does Luci have to stay?


----------



## Twag

Charmed hope all went ok today


----------



## Aliop

Great news Tally :) 

Sounds scary Charmed, thinking of you xx 

I am 37 weeks today (ticker is out I think), today, at this gestation, my 3rd baby was born and my first was already 9 days old. Three more days and it will be the most pregnant I've ever been!! I have a relaxation package booked in for Friday morning (kids at school & preschool) so I am determined to enjoy that and then seriously get in the mindset of having another baby. 

I've had a gross side effect of late pregnancy the last two days -the clear out *ewwww* really hoping I am one of the people who can have this stuff happen for ages before my body actually decides to go into labour as I am not ready and I feel I have the greatest chance of a VBAC the longer my baby bakes.


----------



## Mississippi03

Ive been losing little bits of my plug for about a week whenever we dtd.. But just now i lost about a dime sized chunk of it and we didnt dtd at all today. No blood though. Lol how long will this go on for before babe decides to show


----------



## DoubleTFun

I lost chunks the size of AA batteries a week before they did my C section.


----------



## DoubleTFun

Congrats Dark Star! They are adorable!


----------



## DoubleTFun

Congrats on all the babies! So cute! 

I'm enjoying having both of my boys home now. Cuinntin spent 12 days in the NICU, and Jaetin spent 15 days in there. I was very emotional and I am just thankful to have them home now.


----------



## Tink1o5

So glad you have your little ones home with you now Double! I couldn't imagine leaving my baby at the hospital. I would lose it.


----------



## Aliop

Best news Double!!:happydance::happydance: It is heart wrenching having your baby not be with you. So glad you're all home:hugs:


----------



## Dreamer320

Yay for babies!!!! They are all so so so precious!!!! Congrats mommas! Great job!!:happydance::yipee::wohoo:

AFM, I've been in prodromal labor since 34 weeks. Definitly not comfortable and lots of L&D visits, but happy she still is in.

I will be 37 weeks on Wednesday and tonight my contractions are getting painful- I'm going to start timing them.:coffee:

Xoxoxo !


----------



## Tink1o5

Sounds exciting dreamer! GOOD LUCK :happydance:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Lost my plug last night and still having BH. 


Good luck ladies


----------



## Charmed86

Well, Oliver's movements have returned to normal now, but because I've had so many instances of reduced movements, they're keeping my induction date. It's kind of scary to think I'll meet our little bear in 2.5 weeks! 

Work on the nursery starts today, thank god! We've got Oliver's things in our bedroom, the lounge is still boxed up & everything is off the floor in the kitchen as that's being put down today! Well, part of it. Looks like if everything goes to plan, we'll have a weekend of relaxing before I go in for my induction. Yikes. 

Hubby is scared that he still doesn't feel confident changing nappies and putting on baby clothes, so we're going to practice on a teddy. Hehe.


----------



## Nanaki

Congrats for those ladies has been giving birth to babies! They are beautiful! Sorry I wasn't in most of time now because of kids and things to be done around the house. 

I haven't got any show yet or anything. :-( Will be 37 weeks this Thursday. But still getting BHs and baby moving is hurting me now lol! 

At the moment, my mind is all over place since I saw my consultant last week, she read all of my notes and noticed that the water birth is my first option but was told I can't have it due to no waterproof to protect the equipment by a male consultant at 16 weeks appt I think. I was accepting the fact that I can't have that so spoken to my midwife and she was the one who suggested for home birth and I was going for it but since I saw my consultant and she said I can have waterbirth at hospital - wtf?! She said they does have equipment that can monitor the baby and me in the water pool. I got less than 4 weeks left to giving birth and my midwife said I can have hire a pool for home birth so have to do research!!!! I also was angry because I was told no at first time now told me yes I can!!! Cons is happy for me to have home birth due to the baby is growing perfect and she is aware of my plan of doing home birth and she don't plan to stop me.

I told my midwife at my appt last week that I wasn't happy at all. So I don't know what to do now. :-( sorry rant over!!

I wish I can have a baby now so all things like this will be gone forever as this is my last baby. :-( 

Hugs to all of you and thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Hope87

CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance: Its so wonderful to see so many beautiful babies. I can only imagine how blissfully exhausted the new mammas' are feeling. Sleep. Heal. Love! 

Well, I'm officially 37 weeks+1! 

LO has dropped substantially over the last 2 weeks. Not only is there increased pressure in my back and pelvis...but my cute baby bump now looks like an old mans beer gut! hahahah:laugh2::laugh2:

Aside from the dropped belly. I'm feeling okay. I'm in discomfort. I tire really easily, and hit a wall around 2pm. We're all ready for the baby and our hospital bags are packed - just in case. 

This weekend I went thrifting for some post-baby outfits. Comfort and accessibility for breastfeeding will be really important. And in Canada, there is no graceful transition from summer to fall/winter. Its instant, with no warning, and it gets COLD! So my summer maternity wear won't be much use.

Found *a lot *of cute baggy shirts, long flowy and/or baggy cardigans, flannel button down shirts, and leggings leggings leggings. I have a few nursing bras and tanks, so I think I'll be set. 

How is everyone else feeling? All ready?


----------



## Charmed86

I need to go shopping for some post baby clothes, I'm just not sure what size to go for :haha: When's the best time to go shopping for nursing bras? My boobs haven't really grown at all since getting pregnant, so I'm unsure how much they'll grow once my milk is in! My maternity bras still have room in them, so I wonder if I get a couple at this size & then get more if they're ok? 

Next job is to buy all the things we've forgotten & lots of easy to cook meals! Lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I'm all ready. Got my bags finished this weekend. 

I plan to keep wearing maternity clothing until it gets to big and THEN shop, so I don't waste any $$. I did buy two nursing sleep bras and a nursing tank though. I'm so excited to go shopping and REALLY hoping my feet didn't grow and it's just the swelling because I have about 50-60 pairs of shoes.


----------



## 2have4kids

Charmed, your DH will have loads of time to practice when baby is here. Fortunately they cry when you do it correctly and they cry when you don't so he'll have lots of time to get the perfect bum wiping techniques down:haha:

Nanaki, I was transferred from MW's to a hospital for blood clotting issues then transferred hospitals to another hospital (a new one) as they were meant to have birthing pools. Turns out they don't:nope: Not please about this but it sounds like you still have options? I'm going to make use of the private bathroom/shower if I need, the bikini & trunks are already packed. 

Hope87 I was just on ebay this morning picking up a cable-knit onsie sweater style as it's getting cold here in Calgary! There are SO many cute things on ebay, fair isle toques, dresses, leggings, and onsies and faux fur jackets. I'm a bit frustrated now because I don't know the gender and there are some really cute things that have auctions ending soon. What do do? I can't find things like what I've picked out in the stores here, our shopping is very limited and much more pricey than ebay. 
I picked up a gorgeous neutral bunting soft suit from North Face brand new for $20 last week and a down puffer jacket for 0-3 mnths old. We're set!

These are the things I want to get but don't know the gender yet:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Holy cow. I'm having my baby tomorrow!


----------



## MissR

So glad your babies are home with you, where they belong double!

Feeling awful the last few days. Keep getting horrible stomach cramps if I eat too much and throwing up x I've had a dodgy belly for days now. I am at the point of being fed up but still not ready to deliver yet. 38 weeks on Thursday!x


----------



## Charmed86

Good luck crazyMumma!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Hope it goes smoothly and easily for you crazymumma. :flower:


----------



## geordiemoo

Good luck crazymumma


----------



## 2have4kids

Good luck crazym!


----------



## Aliop

Woohoo CM!!!! Hope all goes perfectly, GL :hugs::happydance:


----------



## startd

Double - I'm glad your babies are home with you now

CrazyMumma - good luck!

I'm starting to get a bit uncomfortable, and tired more quickly. Lots of BH & lasting longer, and sore cervix. Glad the baby is trying to work out what to do!


----------



## Twag

Good luck crazymumma


----------



## 3boys

Crazymumma good luck x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck Crazymumma


----------



## Dark_Star

Good Luck Crazymamma!

I was well enough to take the twins home today! They are getting pinker and cuter every day. Still having issues from the pre-eclampsia but I seem to be healing well from the c-section. Trying to keep 2 babies clean, fed, happy, and comfortable is proving to be a much bigger job than we expected. Both babies want to be held all of the time!
 



Attached Files:







11200812_10154279252737814_1732853040698663185_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Twag

Glad you are home now Dark Star and OMG your boys are just precious :cloud9:


----------



## Aliop

Great news DS!!


----------



## Aliop

Tonight marks unchartered pregnancy territory for me; the most pregnant I've ever been with baby all in tact! My waters broke with my little girl at 37+1 but she wasn't born until 37+3, she was my longest pregnancy! I'm really hoping to go into spontaneous labour and ideally make it right to the end but I'm getting so nervous!! I have no idea what spontaneous labour feels like:wacko: all my contractions have come via induction after PROM and nothing happening:shrug: getting so nervous I won't know I am in labour?!? And I need around 4.5hrs minimum to get my IL's here to stay with the kids or I'll be doing it alone .....arrghhhh!! LOL 

Good news, husband went and bought me ice cream because I keep saying I'd like it but don't *need* it so I've been staying strong lol strength ended tonight haha!


----------



## tallybee

Good luck CrazyMumma I hope it all goes smooth and you recover quickly x


----------



## apreslaube

So at last week's appointment Eddie was head down. This week she did an ultrasound and he's breech :( she said we could try manually turning him but we decided against that. He may move back to head down because he's so active but we will see. No dilation or effacement.


----------



## Twag

Sorry to hear baby has turned hope he turns back soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Charmed86

I hope he turns back around!! Mine has been naughty and gone from cephalic & even slightly engaged, to now being transverse. Sigh. My MW seemed really optimistic & said that babies who have been in the right position often turn back around by themselves. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## startd

DarkStar - they are gorgeous. Sounds like you'll be kept busy!

Aliop - good luck!

Charmed & Apreslaube - I hope your babies turn for you and engage soon


----------



## Tink1o5

Apreslaube- check out spinning babies if you haven't already.


----------



## Charmed86

Tmi ladies!! Has anyone's body started having a 'clear out'? I swear for the last week or so, I've not had a normal BM. They've been pretty grim to put it politely! And I wondered if it might be my body getting ready for action? I've had period type pains on & off today.. My mum panicked when I told her & told me to go to hospital! Lol. They're not regular or anything, and they stop when I change position. So I'm not sure how much of that is my poor bowels, SPD and braxton hicks! I've got round ligament pain back again now! 

My mum has spent the evening telling me about her experiences of labour. I'd rather not hear about it tbh! Throughout my pregnancy, she's done nothing but tell me how easy it all was for her. She had no problems getting pregnant, no morning sickness, no GD, no SPD, no sciatica. Well, great for you! And of course, her labours were all apparently very easy, not painful, just uncomfortable. Sigh.


----------



## geordiemoo

Charmed86 said:


> Tmi ladies!! Has anyone's body started having a 'clear out'? I swear for the last week or so, I've not had a normal BM. They've been pretty grim to put it politely! And I wondered if it might be my body getting ready for action? I've had period type pains on & off today.. My mum panicked when I told her & told me to go to hospital! Lol. They're not regular or anything, and they stop when I change position. So I'm not sure how much of that is my poor bowels, SPD and braxton hicks! I've got round ligament pain back again now!
> 
> My mum has spent the evening telling me about her experiences of labour. I'd rather not hear about it tbh! Throughout my pregnancy, she's done nothing but tell me how easy it all was for her. She had no problems getting pregnant, no morning sickness, no GD, no SPD, no sciatica. Well, great for you! And of course, her labours were all apparently very easy, not painful, just uncomfortable. Sigh.

Ditto to both. Except it's my Nanna who likes to tell me of her labour where the midwife had to tell her she was having a contraction!!!!! We are nearly there!


----------



## tallybee

Ugh people who bombard with stories of their own pregnancy and labours do my head in. Lol. Luckily I've not had that really this time as they wouldn't dare... lol. 

Charmed I've been the same. I've no idea what my body is trying to do any more. Bms are ridiculous, bhs are crazy. Period cramp things too. Pressure down there proper intense. Yesterday evening I felt as if lo would kick her way out of my failing body. Just so ready to have this baby x


----------



## Alpha

Hiya, I never really posted in here but I've followed the thread.
Just wanted to say my twin daughters were born on 31/8 at 33+2. I had pre-eclampsia and was in the high dependency unit for 4 days. I also hemmoraged after the birth and lost 2 litres of blood.
Babies are still in NICU unfortunately the girls have had no breathing issues or anything but they've been very slow to learn to eat and are still taking the majority of their feeds through the NG tube :-(. 
Congratulations to everyone who's had their babies and good luck to those that haven't! 
Xx


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Alpha on your twin girls :hugs: hope they are home with you soon :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Congrats on twin girls x


----------



## Dreamer320

Congrats Alpha!! Hope they will be home soon :hugs:


AFM--- THIS IS IT!! My blood pressure is sky rocketing and since today I am 37 weeks exactly I will be induced later tonight . My baby girl will be here no later than tomorrow morning!

I will post pictures when I can.


----------



## Twag

Good luck Dreamer :hugs:

Wow it seems all the babies want to come in September not October :wacko:


----------



## ClaireJ23

apreslaube said:


> So at last week's appointment Eddie was head down. This week she did an ultrasound and he's breech :( she said we could try manually turning him but we decided against that. He may move back to head down because he's so active but we will see. No dilation or effacement.

Same here (almost). Had an appointment two weeks ago and he was head down. Today´s appointment showed an oblique breech presentation. However, they say there is plenty of room for him to move around. I have to go back on Friday for another check and a scan.


----------



## Charmed86

Good luck dreamer!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Alpha congrats! Hope you take them home soon!
Dreamer good luck!!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Dark star your babies look great! Super healthy and happy! I'm glad to hear you're all home!

AFM, I have four more weeks to go, but I feel like I'm going to burst. I've had so much on my hands lately: finishing construction, moving rooms, ds starting kindergarden, ds stressing out about moving and waking up a hundred times, plus this weekend we are going on a trip. It's DH's birthday and he's been longing for this since January, and we could never travel cos we had to put all our money on building the new rooms. So we are going as his birthday present, leaving saturday and back on monday. I'm looking forward to it too, and I know it will be good for ds to spend some time in the countryside, but I just hope I make it ... right now I can't even pick things up from the floor, and my bump is half what it was with ds. Of course, when I was pregnant with ds I spent the last trimester lying in bed watching movies lol


----------



## MissR

Ahhh dark star, they are gorgeous!! You will get into the swing of things I'm sure xx

Crazy momma hope all is going well for you today!

Feel like in going to be one of the last on here to have baby for some reason &#128586; xx


----------



## MissR

Ohh I missed the last page! Congrats alpha! And good luck dreamer :) xx


----------



## Twag

MissR said:


> Ahhh dark star, they are gorgeous!! You will get into the swing of things I'm sure xx
> 
> Crazy momma hope all is going well for you today!
> 
> Feel like in going to be one of the last on here to have baby for some reason &#128586; xx

Nope that will definately be me :haha: :wacko:


----------



## tallybee

Congrats Alpha!!!

Dreamer good luck hun xx

me: fed up and bored :lol:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congrats Alpha

Good luck Dreamer


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations Alpha, hope the girls are home soon. Good luck Dreamer, hope it all goes quickly for you. I got my section date today 25th September, 9 more days left. It is definitely becoming a September baby thread!


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Geordiemoo, me too! Still keep hoping baby wants to come early, have way too any aches and pains, finding it taking its toll mentally . Want baby to be here safe and sound....


----------



## WW1

Congrats Alpha and good luck, Dreamer.


----------



## Tink1o5

Glad to see all is well with you ladies!

As for me, had my OB appointment today and apparently LO has flipped her back to the right side. (Still head down) but apparently Ideally you want their back to be on the left not the right!!! Greeeeat! :dohh:


----------



## bathbabe

Tink1o5 said:


> Glad to see all is well with you ladies!
> 
> As for me, had my OB appointment today and apparently LO has flipped her back to the right side. (Still head down) but apparently Ideally you want their back to be on the left not the right!!! Greeeeat! :dohh:

My baby flipped from side to side during labour... they kept loosing his heartbeat :haha: so I got my 'unstrapped down 'labour after all coz they gave up trying to keep finding it. I dont think it really makes a difference!!! X


----------



## Tink1o5

My OB was telling me that with her back on the right side i could be having a longer more painful labor (and a high chance of back labor) :(


----------



## startd

Alpha - congratulations! I hope your gorgeous girls are home with you soon.

Dreamer - good luck!

Rainstorm - I hope you get to enjoy the weekend away and things calm down a bit for you


----------



## Aliop

Congratulations Alpha!!!:baby::baby:

Dreamer, good luck!!

Tink, spend some time on all fours doing pelvic tilts and rocking side to side to encourage baby into the optimal position again, right side is still a good place to be and will likely turn on its own either before or during labour:thumbup:

Hope everyone else's baby's decide to get into an optimal position too -including mine! Mine is popping in and out at the moment so I get excited he is positioned well and then he moves again lol I get so excited when I feel the head engaging happening -or trying to happen- hard to remind yourself that babies know how to be born and trust the process! :wacko: I keep telling myself that if I leave well enough alone things will happen the way they are supposed to. Waiting is exciting but very nerve wracking and I am so sick of people saying it would be easier for THEM if they knew when baby would arrive arrggghhh!!! Like I care about it being easier for them :dohh:


----------



## 2have4kids

Alpha congrats & dreamer all the best!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Question: Is it normal to have cramping after a cervical check? It's been almost 4 hours ago and I'm still cramping. 

Also congrats on the new arrivals and I hope the stubborn babies turn!


----------



## Tink1o5

Nmp- yes it's normal. I had a check last week and was cramping till the following day. And I also had spotting into the next day too.


----------



## Rainstorm

I had an OB appointment today. He said no to our trip, cos apparently dd is closer to making her appearance than we might think. It's a shame cos I was excited about the trip, but it means I might not have to wait 30 more days so yay!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Rainstorm - what is making your doctor think that your lo is going to arrive sooner?? Any specific reason?


----------



## Rainstorm

I don't know exactly what it was but at first he said the trip was an unnecessary risk but it was up to us, and then after he did the customary check up he became more convinced that it wasn't a good idea. He said she was already engaged and quite low. So I don't know what it was exactly, but I also feel she's getting ready. I really want an october baby but I do feel kinda like I did the last weeks before DS was born. Maybe it's just that I'm super anxious lol


----------



## Tink1o5

Well here's to hoping it won't be much longer for you. Intuition I suppose. :) 

I'm so exhausted today and I'm so sick of heartburn and indigestion! ! ZzZzZ


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Thanks Tink! I was worried.


----------



## Mississippi03

My goodness.. My vagina, bum, lower back all feel seized up in the muscles lol.. My 'menstrual' like cramps have gotten stronger and more consistent but i still dont think its meaningful at all. My cervix is no where to be found! Babe is going wild in there.. Heres to another sleepless night?


----------



## apreslaube

Nmp- I had a cervical check yesterday and was still cramping and had some spotting today. I think it's pretty normal. 

Ok TMI but with all the times I go to the bathroom my butt and vagina feel SO raw. We have nice toilet paper but I think I need to switch to our lotion Kleenex now. I'm like I need to break out the baby diaper rash creams for myself lol.


----------



## geordiemoo

onebumpplease said:


> Oh Geordiemoo, me too! Still keep hoping baby wants to come early, have way too any aches and pains, finding it taking its toll mentally . Want baby to be here safe and sound....

I'm desperately hoping baby doesn't attempt to budge before, it's measuring above 97th centile so I'm worried about shoulder dystocia. Hoping that it will wait for the elective section as an emergency cs, frightens the life out of me. Can't wait now though, countdown is definitely on.


----------



## tallybee

Nice to see everyone going in the right direction! Can't wait to see more chicks x


----------



## Twag

I am getting a lot of AF style achiness/crampy feeling this morning - I feel like I need a hot water bottle front & back but I think it is little madam burrowing in down there (she is head down) - she started this Tuesday night and since I have felt like I am walking around with a waddle and the hiccups yesterday which I could feel through my lady bits and bottom were not fun :wacko: :haha:

Too early for her to be thinking about making an appearance :wacko:


----------



## Dark_Star

So exciting, so many of you are getting close!

I've been insanely busy. Hubby came down with a gastro bug and I won't let him touch the babies so I have been getting less than an hour of sleep at a time around the clock caring for the little ones who seem to be on about a 2.5 hour feed/change/sleep cycle right now. Unfortunately that means that if either one of them is fussy and needs to be soothed that I am stuck walking and patting them until the next cycle, leaving no time for mom to eat, sleep, or bathe.

Here's a picture of the boys at 5 days old.
 



Attached Files:







12019788_10154283907702814_5351942875123123478_n.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Twag

Oh Dark Star that would be hard for anyone with one baby to look after but two my goodness HUGE :hugs: Supermom are you able to get any help from friends or family during the day so you can get a nap in?

OMG they are just adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Rainstorm

Dark star they are perfect! I know the first month is hard, cannot imagine having two and a sick hubby on top of that. All the same, you seem to be doing a great job! 
By the way, bathing is a total luxury with only one newborn lol


----------



## tallybee

They look so perfect dark star xx


----------



## Charmed86

I'm so sorry things are tough on you atm dark star! How inconsiderate of hubby to get sick!! I hope he feels better soon & can start helping out. You really are supermum. Sending lots of hugs your way. You LOs are just adorable xxx


----------



## geordiemoo

The boys are gorgeous darkstar. Hope dh is better soon xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Hope your hubby feels better soon darkstar. Your little guys are to cute.


----------



## onebumpplease

geordiemoo said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Oh Geordiemoo, me too! Still keep hoping baby wants to come early, have way too any aches and pains, finding it taking its toll mentally . Want baby to be here safe and sound....
> 
> I'm desperately hoping baby doesn't attempt to budge before, it's measuring above 97th centile so I'm worried about shoulder dystocia. Hoping that it will wait for the elective section as an emergency cs, frightens the life out of me. Can't wait now though, countdown is definitely on.Click to expand...

That's why I'm getting an elective c section as my daughter had a shoulder dystocia and it was honestly a terrible experience for both of us and my partner. She was 9lb2. Apparently this baby is on the large side of normal, so if he had wanted to come before now, I would've been willing to try natural labour, but it's too late now. I'm not risking me or baby's life (it really was that bad first time).


----------



## Charmed86

I'm starting to wish they'd offered me an elective c section. Oliver was measuring at 6lbs 1oz at 34wks & my MW today was so certain that he's at least 8lbs now! I don't have another growth scan until my induction now at 38wks & I'm so nervous. His head was measuring at 97th centile & stomach 95th centile at 34wks :( I asked the diabetic consultant if I should be worried & she said no, as long as he doesn't get to 9lbs! But I won't know without a scan! I'm quite petite in that area, so I've no idea if I'll even be able to birth him safely. Every time I bring it up with a MW or consultant though, they brush me off. When I say petite.. I mean, my GP has had issues giving me a pelvic exam before because even the smallest speculum was too big for me! It took a long, long time before I was able to DTD with DH. It was very painful for a long time :( My induction is in 2wks & I only see my MW once before then. No more diabetic scans or hospital appointments at all.


----------



## Dark_Star

Well I'm back in the hospital now with a post surgical infection in my Csection. I knew I felt terrible but I thought that was the norm after pre-eclampsia and a twin c section. The public health hurse visited today and noticed that I had high bp and a fever and sent me in to the ER. Hoping I won't be admitted. They have just given me some iv antibiotics


----------



## Twag

Oh Dark Star hugs


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Darkstar, that's awful. Is hubby at home with the babies? Hope they can give you antibiotics and you can get home x

Charmed, I wish I was able to say sthg constructive....you are getting another scan though and I'm sure they would spot any further probs....if you go into labour just discuss your concerns with medical professionals and they will keep it in mind as they help you progress.


----------



## Tink1o5

Oh no Darkstar! I hope they dont have to admit you. Hopefully they can get this infection under control quick and Im sure you will start feeling much better if they do! :hugs:


----------



## Rainstorm

Oh Dark Star do you have someone who can help you?


----------



## Charmed86

onebumpplease said:


> Oh Darkstar, that's awful. Is hubby at home with the babies? Hope they can give you antibiotics and you can get home x
> 
> Charmed, I wish I was able to say sthg constructive....you are getting another scan though and I'm sure they would spot any further probs....if you go into labour just discuss your concerns with medical professionals and they will keep it in mind as they help you progress.

I'm not getting another scan :( 

I hope you feel better soon DS! Fingers crossed they let you go home soon xx


----------



## Dreamer320

Feel better DS!!! Ugh sorry u r going through that :hugs:



Sofia was born today at 37 weeks. 6lb 8oz 
Her Umbilical cord issue turned out to be isolated and had no affect on her :thumbup:


----------



## Tink1o5

She is precious Dreamer! Congrats! Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks everyone!
I have to come back for an exam and iv antibiotics daily but I don't have to be admitted. 

For those of you getting a c section I recommend taking your temperature for a few days after you return home. I knew I felt terrible but I thought it was just from healing.

Congrats Dreamer, beautiful little girl!


----------



## Rainstorm

Dreamer congratulations! She is gorgeous! Glad to hear everything went well!


----------



## startd

Congratulations Dreamer! Sofia is beautiful.

DarkStar, you poor thing. You have had a time of it. I hope both you and your DH recover quickly, and others are able to help


----------



## 3boys

Congrats dreamer x


----------



## Mississippi03

Is this the first girl born on the thread? Or did we have twin girlies earlier in the week? I cant remember anymore lol


----------



## Charmed86

Don't forget GP's Luci! I hope she's doing well, not heard from GP in a while xx

DS so pleased you're ok! Wishing you a speedy recovery again! Hugs xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Charmed86 said:


> Don't forget GP's Luci! I hope she's doing well, not heard from GP in a while xx
> 
> DS so pleased you're ok! Wishing you a speedy recovery again! Hugs xx

Lol see i told you i have baby brain!


----------



## Aliop

Dreamer320 said:


> Feel better DS!!! Ugh sorry u r going through that :hugs:
> 
> View attachment 896587
> 
> 
> Sofia was born today at 37 weeks. 6lb 8oz
> Her Umbilical cord issue turned out to be isolated and had no affect on her :thumbup:

Dreamer, Sofia is just precious :cloud9: Great news about the cord issue! 

DS, hope your hubby is on the mend quick smart and you're feeling better too:hugs:

I have spent the morning (my last one for the school term alone as school holidays start here on Monday so no preschool either and I assume baby will be born in the next two weeks ...eeek!!) having a facial and massage package! Yes, my husband is a keeper lol I felt really ungrateful but I found her massage technique so annoying LOL she was so airy fairy and light it felt all a bit pointless so I tried to spend that hour channeling my irritation to loving messages to the baby about knowing how to be born and when to be born and all that mumbo jumbo:haha: Thankfully the facial was AMAZING! and I kept nodding off which was embarrassing :dohh: all in all a truly indulgent way to spend 2.5hrs on a Friday! 

Hope everyone else is well and all the babies are growing nicely :flower:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Hello ladies, I am in hospital after being admitted last night.

My BH contractions started getting more frequent and painful and I was due to see consultant today anyhow because of possibility of baby not being head down.

Baby boy is currently in an unstable transverse lie which means if my waters go then there is a chance of cord prolapse which is serious.

The contractions eased off a bit during the night but I am not allowed to go home. I am now being given the option of csection today, watch and wait (in hospital) - baby could turn or labour starts up again, or stay until 39 weeks and have elective date then.

Contractions have started up again this morning so am thinking I might not have any options left now anyhow.

Bit worried generally :(


----------



## Aliop

ClaireJ23 said:


> Hello ladies, I am in hospital after being admitted last night.
> 
> My BH contractions started getting more frequent and painful and I was due to see consultant today anyhow because of possibility of baby not being head down.
> 
> Baby boy is currently in an unstable transverse lie which means if my waters go then there is a chance of cord prolapse which is serious.
> 
> The contractions eased off a bit during the night but I am not allowed to go home. I am now being given the option of csection today, watch and wait (in hospital) - baby could turn or labour starts up again, or stay until 39 weeks and have elective date then.
> 
> Contractions have started up again this morning so am thinking I might not have any options left now anyhow.
> 
> Bit worried generally :(

I feel for you so badly right now, this is what happened with my third :hugs: I ended up with an EMCS with a cord prolapse, you are certainly in the right spot. My little boy was born at 37 weeks exactly but quite unwell at birth (apgar of 2). Are you looking at vaginal birth if he does turn? Such a hard decision not knowing how things will go for sure, thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Thank you, was looking at VBAC but realistically don't think that's going to be a possibility now. Just need to do what is best for baby.


----------



## Tink1o5

Claire- how worrisome! I hope it all gets sorted out and hopefully all will go well no matter which direction you have to go. Sending massive :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Dark star sorry to hear you're feeling so rotten. I hope you're better soon xx

Dreamer Aw congrats xxxx beautiful xx

Claire sending u hugs xx 

Afm I have the mw in a couple of hours. Oh has to work and is at his place. I phoned him this morning and he didn't say happy birthday :grr:


----------



## Tink1o5

\\:D/\\:D/:bunny::bunny: HAPPY BIRTHDAY :bunny::bunny:\\:D/\\:D/

Also I hope your appointment goes well today


----------



## craquinette

ClaireJ23 said:


> Baby boy is currently in an unstable transverse lie which means if my waters go then there is a chance of cord prolapse which is serious.

I hope all goes well Claire! That's exactly what I'm worried about too... I was told I have a high volume of amniotic fluid, which makes it a lot more difficult for baby's head to engage (it just bobs in and out), and if my waters break and baby's not engaged, there's the risk of cord prolapse, which really scares me... I have an appointment with the doctor next week to discuss it, I'm just hoping nothing happens until then (i'm 37+5 today...). 
But being at the hospital, you're in the best place to be taken care of! :hugs:



Aliop said:


> I feel for you so badly right now, this is what happened with my third :hugs: I ended up with an EMCS with a cord prolapse, you are certainly in the right spot. My little boy was born at 37 weeks exactly but quite unwell at birth (apgar of 2). Are you looking at vaginal birth if he does turn? Such a hard decision not knowing how things will go for sure, thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

Wow Aliop, that sounds so scary. Were you in the hospital already when that happened? How is you little boy doing now (if you don't mind me asking...)


----------



## craquinette

And happy birthday tallybee!! :happydance:


----------



## ClaireJ23

I must have lots of amniotic fluid though no one has actually mentioned this. Baby has plenty of space to move about and grow is all they have said previously. 

Baby seems to be head down now but not engaged, he's all over the place. Still risky like you say craquinette. 

Aliop, yes we're you in hospital when that happened?


----------



## ClaireJ23

Happy birthday Tallybee


----------



## Twag

Congrats Dreamer she is adorable :flower:

Dark Star - hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:

Claire - hope all goes okay and glad they have you in to monitor you

Tally - Happy Birthday :cake:


----------



## tallybee

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies! 

I've sat in and waited and nobody came for my home visit so am a bit pissed off. I phoned and left a message on the voicemail an hour after they were sposed to show up and nobody has got back to me. :grr:


----------



## tallybee

Ok they just got back to me and someone is coming at 3.30 now 

Am I being unreasonable to be a bit pissed off?


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations dreamer. Hope you're better soon darkstar, can I ask if you had any antibiotics prior to the section. I've been advised I will get them here in uk, infection is the one thing I'm pretty frightened of as a friend had a bad experience. Happy birthday tally!


----------



## geordiemoo

onebumpplease said:


> geordiemoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Oh Geordiemoo, me too! Still keep hoping baby wants to come early, have way too any aches and pains, finding it taking its toll mentally . Want baby to be here safe and sound....
> 
> I'm desperately hoping baby doesn't attempt to budge before, it's measuring above 97th centile so I'm worried about shoulder dystocia. Hoping that it will wait for the elective section as an emergency cs, frightens the life out of me. Can't wait now though, countdown is definitely on.Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I'm getting an elective c section as my daughter had a shoulder dystocia and it was honestly a terrible experience for both of us and my partner. She was 9lb2. Apparently this baby is on the large side of normal, so if he had wanted to come before now, I would've been willing to try natural labour, but it's too late now. I'm not risking me or baby's life (it really was that bad first time).Click to expand...

You're definitely my c section buddy! Your story makes me realise I've made the right decision. I was so frightened of the section I initially did opt for induction but the thought of going through Labour wondering if things are going to go wrong is too stressful.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

tallybee said:


> Ok they just got back to me and someone is coming at 3.30 now
> 
> Am I being unreasonable to be a bit pissed off?

I'd be upset as well. Especially if they gave you a time and didn't show up or call! :growlmad:


----------



## onebumpplease

Tally I'd be angry too!

Charmed, sorry I must've read your message wrong, I thought you were getting one the day you were induced.

The man who was delivering my girl by forceps when everything went wrong visited me the following day and said although he can't tell me not to, he really didn't think I should attempt natural birth as it was so touch and go. Not long now Geordiemoo!


----------



## Charmed86

It's ok, it would make sense for them to do another scan! I might put my concerns across to my MW & see what she says about it. 

I managed to express 0.3ml of colostrum tonight! Within around 10 mins or so. I stopped as my poor boobs were getting sore! Lol. Not bad for my first go, I think. I don't want to do it too much in case it induces labour earlier than 38wks! Purely because the house isn't ready. Haha

Decorators are almost finished with Oliver's nursery!! They just need to put the floor down. I'll post my before & after photos when it's done. It already looks amazing, exactly what I wanted! 

Potentially stupid question here.. When getting the nursery ready, do you put the mattress in the cot with a sheet on? For the first 6 months at least, Oliver will be in with us. First in his crib & then in his cot. But I'm so scared to take the protective covers off the mattresses! Sounds stupid, I know. His pram mattress is still covered in cellophane! It makes no sense as when he's here, it'll just be open to the elements! I do still need to buy my pram sheets though :/


----------



## GingerPanda

Dark Star, glad you got to take the boys home! Hope you're doing well recovering from your issue with the c-section. They gave me antibotics through an IV before I had mine to prevent infection.


Congrats to all the new mommies! I'm trying to update the front page, but I'm missing lots of info! I want names, birth dates and times, weights, and lengths! :happydance:



AFM, Luci spent 8 whole days in the special care nursery. She came home yesterday, and we slept, fed, and changed her pretty much the rest of the day and night. Today, she's a whole 10 days old. I still can't believe she's a little ginger like me, and doesn't have black hair like her daddy!


----------



## Mississippi03

Charmed i took mine off because apparently most of them has a stink to them due to the fire ******ent material and you want to give it the time to breathe and get rid of it. I put a sheet on mine after a bit and then will just rewash the sheet when babes actually going to use it


----------



## startd

Claire - I hope things go well today. Good luck!

Tally - Happy birthday! I'd be a bit cross too. I hope your day improved

Geordie - when's your c-section date?

Charmed - I can't wait to see pictures!

GP - It's hard to believe Luci is 10 days old already! Congratulations on being home


----------



## Aliop

craquinette said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> Baby boy is currently in an unstable transverse lie which means if my waters go then there is a chance of cord prolapse which is serious.
> 
> I hope all goes well Claire! That's exactly what I'm worried about too... I was told I have a high volume of amniotic fluid, which makes it a lot more difficult for baby's head to engage (it just bobs in and out), and if my waters break and baby's not engaged, there's the risk of cord prolapse, which really scares me... I have an appointment with the doctor next week to discuss it, I'm just hoping nothing happens until then (i'm 37+5 today...).
> But being at the hospital, you're in the best place to be taken care of! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Aliop said:
> 
> 
> I feel for you so badly right now, this is what happened with my third :hugs: I ended up with an EMCS with a cord prolapse, you are certainly in the right spot. My little boy was born at 37 weeks exactly but quite unwell at birth (apgar of 2). Are you looking at vaginal birth if he does turn? Such a hard decision not knowing how things will go for sure, thinking of you :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Aliop, that sounds so scary. Were you in the hospital already when that happened? How is you little boy doing now (if you don't mind me asking...)Click to expand...

He is just perfect thankfully :cloud9: 

I was admitted (36+4) similarly to Claire with contractions to be monitored with the idea I'd have him vaginally if at all possible. 

On the third day after admission they scanned me as they did with their obs and he was head down (not engaged) and the decision was made to AROM there and then as my cervix was favourable and being an unstable lie it was decided to give it a go while he was in a good position. This is sadly where it all goes wrong.

Waters were broken after another ultrasound in the delivery suite showing baby head down, cord at the top -waters broken, baby turns transverse and goes up high, waters pouring out and cord came with it. OB watched with horror (I will never forget her face) as it all happened. 

Within a few minutes I was in theatre and he was wedged up under my left rib effectively suctioned inside me, a second team and OB were called and it was all a massive meltdown. It took at least four of them to push/pull and reef his poor little body out. He had compressed ribs and dislocated shoulder, non responsive but alive! He was taken to NICU and I was put back together which took over an hour and then in recovery I kept passing out and freaking out so it was nearly another two hours before I could even see him. He had no lasting issues and for that I will be forever grateful. 

I am still raw about the whole thing and the trauma is very raw. I am so glad they've kept you in and are monitoring the situation. I am sure you will have a better birth than what I did :hugs:

It is key to know that if your baby is transverse and your waters do break at home alone you need to open the front door, call 000, get down on floor with bum in the air and wait. If cord is prolapsed you need to push it back in. 




ClaireJ23 said:


> I must have lots of amniotic fluid though no one has actually mentioned this. Baby has plenty of space to move about and grow is all they have said previously.
> 
> Baby seems to be head down now but not engaged, he's all over the place. Still risky like you say craquinette.
> 
> Aliop, yes we're you in hospital when that happened?


----------



## Aliop

Happy Birthday Tally!!!:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Aliop, how awful! I am so happy for you that the outcome is so amazing!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Aliop thanks for sharing your story and so glad your boy is OK now. Sounds really traumatic. 

Baby is transverse again. I have been shown the emergency (downward dog yoga) bum in air position and have red emergency buttons in case waters go.

Sonographer came and ruled out excess fluid or blockages.

Consultant wants to wait until Friday (39 weeks) before doing section as at the moment my contractions have returned to BH like painless ones. If baby engages before then a VBAC is still possible.

I had another show this morning so am being vigilant. Would like to avoid emergency section obviously. 

Hope all you ladies are OK.


----------



## tallybee

Aliop how scary hun. :hugs: so glad lo came out ok though. 

Gp that's ace that luci is doing well and home xx

Thanks for all the birthday wishes! It was good in the end. Mw came and all is good with lo and home birth is on. Friend came round and we shared nom alcoholic cider! Then out for a huge buffet meal with oh and kids which made me feel I would burst!


----------



## 2have4kids

Charmed86 said:


> Potentially stupid question here.. When getting the nursery ready, do you put the mattress in the cot with a sheet on? For the first 6 months at least, Oliver will be in with us. First in his crib & then in his cot. But I'm so scared to take the protective covers off the mattresses! Sounds stupid, I know. His pram mattress is still covered in cellophane! It makes no sense as when he's here, it'll just be open to the elements! I do still need to buy my pram sheets though :/

Congrats on getting the house sorted, much better than when baby's here yes?
I'd get the mattress all ready & take plastic off to air. We've now been to 2 seminars -a Wee Sleep talk and Health Services conference on Sleep Like A Baby and both they advised to have LO take day naps in their own crib so the transition from bassinette to crib to own room at 6 mnths isn't so rocky. Nights, mornings, & evenings in our room in the bassinette but day naps in crib. She said if it's done 100% in bassinette & mom's bedroom baby's can struggle with the transition to new room.

Tally happy birthday!

Allop that sounds horrific & traumatic! Glad he was ok xx

Claire not long now, maybe you're next?

GP gingers are the best! Glad you're at home resting now.


----------



## Dreamer320

tallybee said:


> Dark star sorry to hear you're feeling so rotten. I hope you're better soon xx
> 
> Dreamer Aw congrats xxxx beautiful xx
> 
> Claire sending u hugs xx
> 
> Afm I have the mw in a couple of hours. Oh has to work and is at his place. I phoned him this morning and he didn't say happy birthday :grr:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!! I hope your OH made that up to you !!!


----------



## geordiemoo

startd said:


> Claire - I hope things go well today. Good luck!
> 
> Tally - Happy birthday! I'd be a bit cross too. I hope your day improved
> 
> Geordie - when's your c-section date?
> 
> Charmed - I can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> GP - It's hard to believe Luci is 10 days old already! Congratulations on being home

25th September, can't wait now, just ready for pregnancy to be over...didn't really feel like that last time and disappointed to be like that this time (last pregnancy) but found the gd really stressful. Christ aliop, so pleased your lo was ok after that. This baby was transverse until 36 week scan and I was petrified of similar happening.


----------



## Rainstorm

GP glad you were able to take Luci home! My ds was in the NICU for 4 days and it felt like eternity.


----------



## Aliop

Thanks ladies :hugs: I am terrified of having this baby but trying to out on a brave face. The flashbacks are awful and when I went to book into the hospital I felt totally paralysed and sat in tears mostly. I've done a lot of work dealing with it all after being diagnosed with PTSD so I am determined to make this experience a good one no matter how LO enters the world. 

GP, I am so glad Luci is at home with you :cloud9: How are you feeling now she is home? 

Claire, hope all is ticking along nicely for you :hugs:

And I have forgotten everything else I was going to write but I hope everyone else is well & all the new babies are settling in:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: aliop xx

I'm 38w today yay x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Thanks Aliop

Contractions starting again so I'm having section today as baby is in a very unstable lie. Flipped from transverse head left to transverse head right last night. I think it's for the best and hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Rainstorm

ClaireJ23 said:


> Thanks Aliop
> 
> Contractions starting again so I'm having section today as baby is in a very unstable lie. Flipped from transverse head left to transverse head right last night. I think it's for the best and hope it all goes smoothly.

:hug: best of luck!!!


----------



## Mississippi03

ClaireJ23 said:


> Thanks Aliop
> 
> Contractions starting again so I'm having section today as baby is in a very unstable lie. Flipped from transverse head left to transverse head right last night. I think it's for the best and hope it all goes smoothly.

Best of luck to momma and babe today!


----------



## Tink1o5

Good Luck Claire! Hope everything goes smoothly for you and baby :hugs:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

GL Claire!


----------



## Hope87

Well, today I'm officially 38 weeks. And I _think_ I just lost my mucus plug? There was no blood, so I'm not 100% sure. But it was one big glob of yellowish mucus. I'm a FTM, so I still have tons of time before baby makes his arrival It just means things are headed in the right direction. I'll have to confirm with my doctor this week. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## onebumpplease

I know this might sound really ungrateful. I don't mean it to, I want nothing more than being pregnant so I get my special second baby. However I am so sick and fed up, the pain is sometimes unbearable, I can't function or look after my wee girl. I plan on this being my last so know I'll miss this, but also can't cope....


----------



## Mississippi03

Hope87 said:


> Well, today I'm officially 38 weeks. And I _think_ I just lost my mucus plug? There was no blood, so I'm not 100% sure. But it was one big glob of yellowish mucus. I'm a FTM, so I still have tons of time before baby makes his arrival It just means things are headed in the right direction. I'll have to confirm with my doctor this week.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Not all people bleed when they lose it! Im jealous, im 38 weeks and i havent lost it yet!


----------



## ClaireJ23

He's here, James Alexander and all went perfectly well. 9lb 7oz

We're delighted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ClaireJ23

Here is a close up
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tink1o5

Aww hes perfect Claire! I'm so happy to hear all went well and you can put the worries behind you. Enjoy your new addition. :flower:


----------



## MissR

Congratulations Claire!!

As for me, I have 11 days until my due date! No real signs of anything. Occasional period type pains, lots of irregular BH, and a lot of discharge but nothing that signals labour starting anytime soon. On one hand I'm ready for him to be here, and on the other in terrified lol!

Also had a really bad day today. Lost my old phone which had all of my pictures and videos of my DD on. From the moment she was placed on my chest, to her first Xmas and first steps. Everything up until she was 2. Have turned the house upside down with no luck. I'm heartbroken and have spent most of the day in tears. How can I ever explain to her she has no memories :( it's devastating me to be honest!x


----------



## Tink1o5

Missr- so sorry about your pictures. I know exactly what that feels like sadly :(. After I had my first DS I had all of his photos and videos from birth on my laptop. Then bam my laptop harddrive screwed up and broke. I contacted every person I could to recover the files and nobody could recover anything. I balled my eyes out for the longest time. Sending you huge :hugs:


----------



## Rainstorm

Claire he's gorgeous! Glad he's here and you're both well!


----------



## Rainstorm

onebumpplease said:


> I know this might sound really ungrateful. I don't mean it to, I want nothing more than being pregnant so I get my special second baby. However I am so sick and fed up, the pain is sometimes unbearable, I can't function or look after my wee girl. I plan on this being my last so know I'll miss this, but also can't cope....

There are days when I feel exactly like this. Other days, like today, are a bit better. But you're not the only one hun


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations Claire. Glad you are both well hope your recovery is fast :-D


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations Claire xxxx


----------



## Hope87

Beautiful, Claire!


----------



## Mississippi03

Congrats claire! 

Im not sure if you guys have heard of drop box but its free and you can have it automatically load pics there so then if anything ever oes happen to your device, they are backed up elsewhere. 

AFM - i lost my mucus plug!! Woot!! No bloody show but still a step in the right direction? But i know without the blood it likely means labour is still a ways off right??


----------



## Aliop

ClaireJ23 said:


> He's here, James Alexander and all went perfectly well. 9lb 7oz
> 
> We're delighted.

I am so glad to see this, massive CONGRATULATIONS!!! :cloud9::cloud9: I adore his name too :baby:


----------



## Tink1o5

Mississippi - is one drive private? Or do others have access to your photos...? 

Also congrats on the plug loss, wish I had something going on over here. No plug loss, no nothing.. blegh


----------



## Aliop

onebumpplease said:


> I know this might sound really ungrateful. I don't mean it to, I want nothing more than being pregnant so I get my special second baby. However I am so sick and fed up, the pain is sometimes unbearable, I can't function or look after my wee girl. I plan on this being my last so know I'll miss this, but also can't cope....

:hugs: pregnancy can be so tough, venting is good for you. Go easy on yourself and I hope your LO arrives soon for you :hugs:



MissR said:


> Congratulations Claire!!
> 
> As for me, I have 11 days until my due date! No real signs of anything. Occasional period type pains, lots of irregular BH, and a lot of discharge but nothing that signals labour starting anytime soon. On one hand I'm ready for him to be here, and on the other in terrified lol!
> 
> Also had a really bad day today. Lost my old phone which had all of my pictures and videos of my DD on. From the moment she was placed on my chest, to her first Xmas and first steps. Everything up until she was 2. Have turned the house upside down with no luck. I'm heartbroken and have spent most of the day in tears. How can I ever explain to her she has no memories :( it's devastating me to be honest!x

That's awful, I hope it turns up :hugs: I'd be devastated too



Mississippi03 said:


> Congrats claire!
> 
> Im not sure if you guys have heard of one drive but its free and you can have it automatically load pics there so then if anything ever oes happen to your device, they are backed up elsewhere.
> 
> AFM - i lost my mucus plug!! Woot!! No bloody show but still a step in the right direction? But i know without the blood it likely means labour is still a ways off right??

Woohoo! Def a good sign, could be anytime or a long time -lol so annoying huh!? I lost it with my first and then waters went within a few hours, never lost it with the others at all :wacko: This one I have had teeny tiny mucous bits (delightful! TMI) but nothing worth getting excited about:nope: Sounds like your body is gearing up and prepping nicely!!:thumbup:

I am 38!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! weeks today:happydance::happydance: I have an OB appt at 11am (currently 8.30am) and seeing at it is school holidays it will be me plus three going, will see how how the old blood pressure fairs with my tag alongs haha!!


----------



## Mississippi03

Tink1o5 said:


> Mississippi - is one drive private? Or do others have access to your photos...?
> 
> Also congrats on the plug loss, wish I had something going on over here. No plug loss, no nothing.. blegh

Its private but you can email access to an album to someone if you wanted

Sorry i lied its called drop box lol pregnancy brain


----------



## 2have4kids

Claire you & baby look great! Congrats xx

Tink I'm in the same boat as you are 38 weeks tomorrow, no sign of anything not even BH's. 

MissR sorry to hear about your photos. Have faith that it shows up miraculously. Fx for you.

Allop all the best with your OB appt!

Mississippi congrats on losing the mp, 1 step forward!

Not much happening here, just bd'ing to try to get something going. Got the ball blown up, DH bought me a Spectra S2 breast pump new off ebay today. We're all set, baby can come annny time now!


----------



## tallybee

Congrats claire hun xxx

I agree about using Dropbox it's really good. MissR I hope your phone turns up.

One bump it's ok to vent hun I'm the same. It's horrid feeling so rotten. We're near the finishing line though x

Mississipi that sounds promising xx

Aliop good luck with the appointment! 

I've been bouncing ony ball and hoping for the best lol no plug or anything but lots of tightening and pressure x


----------



## Dreamer320

Congrats Claire! Just beautiful !


----------



## Aliop

Tally, I am doing the same, bouncing away and getting lots of tightening and pressure. Let's hope it works for us both! 

2have4kids, I have the Spectra pump too, it is a good one! I have no enthusiasm to BD lol 

Appointment went well, baby head down and lower than last week :thumbup: slightly posterior still but in the grand scheme of things I couldn't care less about being posterior haha! My only concern is my blood pressure is high, have to go in for NST on Wednesday at the hospital but apart from that OB said 'sex, sex and then some more sex followed by bouncing and squats' haha! Bounce and squat I can do, sex nope! :haha:


----------



## Charmed86

My MW told me to have sex too, there's no chance :haha: I'm crazy swollen down there! Have you tried to express some colostrum? That can help to induce labour :) I've got to collect some for Oliver, just in case his blood sugars are low, but I won't be doing it until I reach 37wks, just in case. I practiced the other day & got 0.3ml in a quick session. I don't think I was at it long enough to encourage any contractions though xx


----------



## tallybee

Ok so I had about 3 or 4 quite painful contractions after I went to bed last night but then it stopped and I fell asleep. Disappointing!


----------



## onebumpplease

Tallybee I was contracting from 12-4am...I'm knackered I must admit I know worried as I need to have c section and am booked for Friday, would prefer to just hold off now. Would've been different if it was a week or two early. I honestly thought it had started last night, but felt like I had to wait for them to become regular before contacting the midwives....


----------



## craquinette

Congrats Claire!! So glad it all went well! He is beautiful :thumbup: The picture of you both is so sweet! 

It's crazy to read all the updates from everyone now, from babies being born to c-sections or inductions planned to labour watch... It seems like it wasn't that long ago that we were in 2nd tri, which for me felt like the longest and most boring time ever! Now it's all going super fast!

But nothing happening for me haha! First day of maternity leave today (I'm not counting the week-end :) ), I'm now 38+1, and it's going to be a waiting game until baby comes... But no sign yet, I guess he/she's too comfy in there :haha:


----------



## Twag

congratulations Claire he is beautiful I am glad all went well and he is here safe :hugs:

:hugs: ladies you are all so close now :thumbup:

34 weeks here and full term still feels like forever away :wacko: :(


----------



## tallybee

No more action here back to the ball bounce lol x


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm happy to say baby's head isn't engaged (I'd be gutted if I was waiting on natural labour). I had a midwife appointment and all is well with urine, no, heartbeat etc, but baby's head is high still. I hope we can make it to our planned date on Friday. Only 4 sleeps...just hope I get more than my piddly 4 hours I got last night...I know how precious sleep will be next week!


----------



## Twag

:haha: I think this is maybe one of the only posts I have seen where someone is happy that baby isn't engaged - hope baby stays that way for you :hugs:


----------



## cdelmar

Congrats Claire!!! Reading back a few posts it seems there are quite of a few ladies ready for baby to come lol! I keep telling my lil one I hope he doesnt come too early...im having a feeeling he is liking it in there anyway and I have a tiny feeling he may come a little late but, we shall see what happens...


----------



## onebumpplease

Twag I know, would've been heartbroken if I was waiting on labour kicking in. As well as the logistics of having childcare set for DD and getting an elective rather than emergency c section, by it happening on the (local) holiday weekend I'll often be off (I'm a teacher) at baby's birthday and OH gets paid on 25th of every month, so that's handy for birthdays too. Don't get me wrong, I would've liked him to come by now, but now that I'm so close to the planned date, it would be better to happen as planned.....I am so glad I'm not going past 39 weeks though as I am just so sore and exhausted now.


----------



## Nanaki

No sign for me at the moment :-( apart from lost a bit of mucus plus last week and nothing since! I had enough of this pregnancy and wanted this baby is out now because of sick of doing school runs every day until October Half Term!!!!! :-( 

Anything to encourage the labour? Or what to help loose the mucus plug :haha: 

I am nearly 38 weeks - this thurs. 

Will see my midwife this Wed. 

Congrats to Claire! Wow what a whooping 9lbs baby boy!! Xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Well I was up this morning having pains every time i tossed and turned in bed. That was about 1:30am. Continued having period type cramps that were all the way into my hips and lower back...Then i wake up this morning and it feels like the cramps have calmed down a bit. Still there.. but not as bad. :(


----------



## Charmed86

I'm so glad I'm not the only one with these period pain cramps!! They're so frustrating. I'm ready for Oliver to make his appearance, but the house isn't yet. Haha. Id rather go naturally than be induced tbh, but I guess we'll see what happens! 

Congratulations Claire!! xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Yea i was induced with my first son and it was HORRIBLE! Then with my 2nd i had a sweep an that got things moving. 

As of right now i'm still cramping and i've been really nauseous since last night. I HATE NAUSEA!! sigh :(


----------



## Charmed86

I had that a couple of nights ago, I think it's worse than actually being sick! I hope you feel better soon. I keep thinking that everything might be a sign of labour, but then it goes away. 

I'm really hoping being induced is a positive experience, but I am preparing for the worst :( It doesn't help that DH can't stay with me beyond visiting hours either, unless I'm in active labour. I hate hospitals & could really do with him there to keep me calm through it all! Pets are all sorted now, so he'll just be coming home & worrying about me & Oliver anyway :(

I managed to express some colostrum today! My MW gave me some 1ml syringes at my last appointment & I filled one today. I could have filled more, but I figure a few ml is better than none right now! I have another appointment on Thurs, so I might ask for more. The hope is I won't end up needing them anyway!


----------



## 2have4kids

Charmed I wish I could feel like my breasts are working, I worry that LO will get here and I'll be dry! Hopefully the process of labor gets everything working. That's terrible that your DH is considered a visitor. He's part of the program! What a dumb rule.

I felt like I was hungover this morning-weak, tired (barely slept 3 hours), shaky, and like I was going to pass out. I wish I had a good reason to feel that way other than being pregnant:haha:
Cleared & cleaned desk at work and now trying to finish a job so that I can call in sick without fretting about my clients. :sick:


----------



## Tink1o5

Charmed- I keep looking for signs left and right too. That's crap that DH can't stay at the hospital with you. I would lose it. I can't stand hospitals, they creep me out. Lol. 

2have- sorry you were feeling so bad :( hopefully you feel a bit better now. As far as breasts working I'm sure it will all sort itself out. 


It seems my Braxton hicks have picked up. Still feel like she's NEVER going to come out lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Claire! He's so squishy and cute!


----------



## Willow01

Congratulations Claire!x


----------



## tallybee

I'm the same thinking everything could be a sign! It's so annoying. The period type cramps are really rubbish. No more proper sore contractions after last night but lots of solid bh.


----------



## Tink1o5

I'm still cramping and having lower back ache. My Braxton hicks have been coming every 7-12 mind apart for 3 hours now.


----------



## Aliop

I am joining the 'back ache, BH, nauseous, far too frequent toilet needs, annoying tightenings that last for hours' group! Baby is head down and nice and low apparently but still no mucous plug, no waters breaking, nothing that actually makes me think it is ever going to happen LOL :haha:

Anyone else having food aversions? I cannot stand the thought of most food right now and people eating near me (and sadly my children must be fed haha!) is making my stomach churn, god help them if they talk with food in their mouth!! OMG heave!!


----------



## startd

I'm joining that group too Aliop. Still a bit to go for me though, I think


----------



## Mississippi03

I dont even time my bh.. I feel like if they dont hurt they dont count? Lol then watch ill be shocked when im in labour and 'didnt see it coming' 

But for real im sooo constipated.. I just dont see it happening anytime soon lol does anyone go into labour without having the clear out first???


----------



## Tink1o5

You can definitely go into labor without a clear out. 
I am timing my bh because they are actually slight painful today and overall my stomach feels really odd today. Like constantly tight ....just different


----------



## startd

It is interesting to hear about what everyone feels like.

I had a bit of an uncomfortable day yesterday, and had BH for about 40 seconds every 5-10 minutes. I was a bit grumpy and hormonal too! Today I feel like I have a lot more energy, am more puffy, have had a slight change in my BM, am more achy in my pelvis area, but my stomach is not as sore. I don't think anything is happening, but interesting to hear about how everyone is feeling at this stage.


----------



## Dark_Star

I got a sneak peek image back from my newborn pictures :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







11221417_10154298020692814_4331148758808729094_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Tink1o5

Darkstar- OMG that picture is just the sweetest! !!


----------



## Hit Girl

DS, they are totally scrumptious!!!


----------



## startd

So beautiful!


----------



## tallybee

Beautiful ds xx


----------



## Aliop

Cute DS!


----------



## geordiemoo

DS that pic is just lush


----------



## Twag

OMG DS they are absolutely precious :cloud9:


----------



## 2have4kids

Ahh, very cute DS


----------



## apreslaube

OMG dark star so sweet!!

Well had our appointment. Eddie is still breech and I've had no change - no dilation or effacement so we are a go for next Tuesday the 29th for the C section. I can't believe it - in a week we will have our baby boy! I'm so excited and ready I want to cry. 

Then again I am crying every day. I need to contact the psych connected to the hospital - I'm convinced I'll have PPD. 

Question - I haven't had any leaking. I've had just a bit of dried colostrum on my nipples all the time. Will a c section still do whatever hormones that will induce colostrum? Should I try pumping this week? I've tried hand expressing but nothing comes out. I'm so scared I won't have milk :(


----------



## Mississippi03

apreslaube said:


> OMG dark star so sweet!!
> 
> Well had our appointment. Eddie is still breech and I've had no change - no dilation or effacement so we are a go for next Tuesday the 29th for the C section. I can't believe it - in a week we will have our baby boy! I'm so excited and ready I want to cry.
> 
> Then again I am crying every day. I need to contact the psych connected to the hospital - I'm convinced I'll have PPD.
> 
> Question - I haven't had any leaking. I've had just a bit of dried colostrum on my nipples all the time. Will a c section still do whatever hormones that will induce colostrum? Should I try pumping this week? I've tried hand expressing but nothing comes out. I'm so scared I won't have milk :(

Props to you for trying to be proactive and seek support for ppd. Many people dont and suffer in silence.. Its very common and we are here for each other! Take care of yourself so you can take care of that babe!


----------



## Aliop

apreslaube said:


> OMG dark star so sweet!!
> 
> Well had our appointment. Eddie is still breech and I've had no change - no dilation or effacement so we are a go for next Tuesday the 29th for the C section. I can't believe it - in a week we will have our baby boy! I'm so excited and ready I want to cry.
> 
> Then again I am crying every day. I need to contact the psych connected to the hospital - I'm convinced I'll have PPD.
> 
> Question - I haven't had any leaking. I've had just a bit of dried colostrum on my nipples all the time. Will a c section still do whatever hormones that will induce colostrum? Should I try pumping this week? I've tried hand expressing but nothing comes out. I'm so scared I won't have milk :(

So exciting :cloud9:Your milk will be just fine :hugs::hugs: I cannot to this day after almost 7 years(!!!) straight breastfeeding hand express a drop! Def not an indication you'll have any trouble :hugs: You can ask about having skin to skin with your little one straight up and ask about your hospitals LC, everyone will be willing and waiting to help, don't be afraid to reach out :hugs:


----------



## MissR

Dark star that picture is just stunning! They are gorgeous!!

No signs here for me. Few BH but nothing significant. 8 days till due date and feel like he is going to make a late entry. Hope everyone is doing well!xx


----------



## tallybee

MissR said:


> Dark star that picture is just stunning! They are gorgeous!!
> 
> No signs here for me. Few BH but nothing significant. 8 days till due date and feel like he is going to make a late entry. Hope everyone is doing well!xx

It's annoying waiting huh xx I'm so bored of it. No more signs :-(


----------



## MissR

It's so annoying! It's the not knowing when or how it's going to start &#55357;&#56906; I've been to the loo twice (slightly TMI!) and have had lots of discharge every time I wipe. Not sure if it could be mucus plug? No blood though. Confused x


----------



## GingerPanda

You will be fine BFing after a c-section. It just might take an extra day or so for your milk to come in. If he's breech, I wouldn't try pumping first. It might set you into labor. Would hate for you to end up having an emergency section instead of a nice planned one. :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

Thank you ladies, we arrived home yesterday.

Cute DS!

My milk just came in <72 hrs after section, so I would imagine that it would be similar for you Apreslaube. I didn't notice nipple leakage during this pregnancy either.


----------



## apreslaube

I hadn't thought of that ginger - thank you!


----------



## Rainstorm

I didn't hace any leakage last time, and this time only after sex the other day. This morning I woke up and got a very intense pain on my back and felt baby move in a way that was nothing like ever before. Dh took ds to my aunt's next door and I lied down . The intense back pain didnt come back but I felt the weird movement two or three times after. Could it mean anything? I was induced last time so I wouldnt know


----------



## nmpjcp2015

GP, that picture is amazing. So jealous.

Awww ladies, I feel like I'm in a TWW thread again. So many symptoms. 8 days until October! Roll on babies :)


----------



## GingerPanda

https://s9.postimg.org/f49b5ge5b/FB_20150921_19_25_57_Saved_Picture.jpg


----------



## Rainstorm

OMG Ginger she's beautiful!


----------



## geordiemoo

Awww GP so cute!


----------



## Tink1o5

Aww what a beautiful little girl GP! :flower:


----------



## Charmed86

GP, she is adorable!! I just want to cuddle her!

I've had leaky nipples from really early on, my hormones have been crazy though. I was originally expecting twins & even after losing one at 10wks, my hormones never settled back down. It definitely isn't an indicator of how well you'll breastfeed though! :) 

It's almost 6pm here & our decorator is still here, putting the final touches to the nursery. Bless him. He's delayed another job by 3 days so he can finish it! He's so kind! He's done a great job on it & I'll try my best to get some before & after photos put up. We've got a guy coming on Friday to build the furniture. The temptation to try to do it myself is pretty strong though! I guess it's only one day that I have to wait. I'm looking forward to putting Oliver's things away at the weekend.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks! :cloud9:


----------



## 3boys

Oh ginger she's adorable. It won't let me upload any pictures of Nathan it keeps saying file too big.


----------



## 3boys

Not a great pic but its the only one that will upload.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150919_008.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GingerPanda

Cute!


----------



## Twag

GP she is gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## geordiemoo

Lovely baby pics, keep them coming!


----------



## Tink1o5

3boys- Nathan is just perfect! to cute! :)


----------



## MissR

What gorgeous little babies!!!xx


----------



## GingerPanda

https://s22.postimg.org/pl8fqd7o1/FB_20150921_19_26_31_Saved_Picture.jpg


----------



## onebumpplease

GP that photograph is just too adorable.

Such a cute baby 3boys. It's all so exciting now :-D


----------



## Tink1o5

love all the baby pics ladies


----------



## Twag

3boys gorgeous :)


----------



## tallybee

Loving the baby pics! The chicks so far are scrumptious!


----------



## startd

They are both so gorgeous!

37 weeks today. Definitely getting ready to meet my baby now


----------



## Aliop

GP and 3boys, your babies are gorgeous! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh what gorgeous photos ladies, makes me soooo excited to meet our little one!


----------



## MissR

So was woken up 3 times in the night with contractions and lower back pain, and this morning. Nothing?! Xx


----------



## tallybee

MissR said:


> So was woken up 3 times in the night with contractions and lower back pain, and this morning. Nothing?! Xx

Gah so frustrating I literally feel your pain as my body is playing all the tricks too. It's weird as with my other 2 I just went straight into labour with no messing around or any signs beforehand. I'm so done with thisnow. I want to walk again.


----------



## Tink1o5

Been happening to me too for 2 days straight now! Sigh....i am no fan of these "games"


----------



## MissR

Ahhh we will have our babies here soon ladies! I'm no fan either. All this symptom spotting is making me feel like we are back in TWW! Lol xx


----------



## bathbabe

I cant remember if I updated on here what name we decided on? Full on baby brain! Took us 10days to decide lol.

So... Lucus was born on the 8th September at 36+4weeks, 5:40am, 4hours after my waters broke and 3hours after my contractions started, weighing 5lb 11oz. Quick and intense, all pain from my contractions were in my back and hips but I still managed with just gas and air. He is the spitting image of his older brother and totally gorgeous. :cloud9: xx


----------



## Twag

Congrats Bathbabe wow that was a quick labour :wacko: lovely names ladies


----------



## 2have4kids

Congrats bathbabe, sounds like a quick delivery!

My 38 week OB appointment is today and I have my first internal with this doc. I hope there's some progress but I doubt it. Haven't had signs of anything except for a little BH on a noon hour walk a week ago.


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations bathbabe, love the name


----------



## MissR

We still haven't decided on a name. We have disagreed on every single one. Nothing just seems to click for us! Hoping we will know when he gets here x


----------



## Tink1o5

congrats bathbabe!


----------



## tallybee

Managed to have gentle sex this morning.. a small bit of plug came out after but nothing else at all meh


----------



## onebumpplease

I am sh!##ing myself now. I think it's mainly hormones, but I'm so scared. C section is tomorrow, I'm not sure that's what making me worry, rather that I'm scared of looking after a baby, I already did it once, so u think I would be calmer, but I'm not, also worried about impact on OH and me, we have a strong relationship, so don't know why. But I was just breaking my heart....it's a horrible feeling...


----------



## MissR

One bump I think it is normal to be scared. I'm also worrying about how it will effect our family setting once baby comes. Me and OH are solid too but sleepless nights are never good for me lol! I turn into a psycho zombie! Worried how it will affect my daughter too but I'm hoping everything will just fall into place.

All we can do is take each day as it comes and do the best we can :) good luck for tomorrow xx

Anyone having any signs of labour?! Nothing over here. Plug loss/discharge seems to have stopped today so don't have a clue what's going on x


----------



## Charmed86

I'm starting to get scared too, my induction is less than a week away now. DH keeps piling his fears on me too, which is not helpful. Like he's scared I'll die etc. Great. I'm so scared of actually giving birth & then depending on the time Oliver is born, they'll send DH away & I have to look after him alone until 11am the next day! It's crazy. And surely so lonely. I don't even know what I'm supposed to do if I need a wee?! 

Hubby won't come near me for sex until the house is ready. Haha. Thankfully, it's almost done! The nursery furniture is being built tomorrow.. Thank god for people who do that for a living!! Maybe we'll have sex over the wkend. I don't know.. I'm really sore & swollen down there. I don't know how a baby will come out if I can't get a penis in :haha: 

Good luck for your section tomorrow one bump! I'm sure it will be ok & once your LO is here, you'll feel much better xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Im most worried about how bringing home baby will affect my pup. Shes my little girl right now, glued to my hip, super spoiled.. I honestly saved her life. But i dont want her in distress or depressed about baby.


----------



## geordiemoo

onebumpplease said:


> I am sh!##ing myself now. I think it's mainly hormones, but I'm so scared. C section is tomorrow, I'm not sure that's what making me worry, rather that I'm scared of looking after a baby, I already did it once, so u think I would be calmer, but I'm not, also worried about impact on OH and me, we have a strong relationship, so don't know why. But I was just breaking my heart....it's a horrible feeling...

Good luck tomorrow onebump, I feel exactly the same. Fingers crossed all goes well for us both. Mine has thankfully been moved from pm to am so luckily less waiting around. Looking forward to reading your baby news xxxxx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck ladies. 

Here is James at 4 days old.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## apreslaube

I'm concerned about my dog too Mississippi. He's a very anxious dog. I'm not sure if he's sick or he can tell it's almost baby time but the past 3 days he hasn't been eating normal and he peed twice on his cage. He seems.... More anxious than normal. Sort of acting like he's in trouble.


----------



## startd

Claire, he's gorgeous!

Lots of BH here, and baby is measuring about 6 pound 6 at the moment. I have the go ahead from the OB to do lots of walking, stairs, bouncing etc - time to stop things being so comfortable in there! Doing a sweep next week if he hasn't made an appearance (cervix is stretching and thinning anyway), and induced at 39 weeks if nothing by then. Coming around so quickly! I'm very relieved to have a plan though.

It does seem very surreal.


----------



## Mississippi03

apreslaube said:


> I'm concerned about my dog too Mississippi. He's a very anxious dog. I'm not sure if he's sick or he can tell it's almost baby time but the past 3 days he hasn't been eating normal and he peed twice on his cage. He seems.... More anxious than normal. Sort of acting like he's in trouble.

I hope they both do ok. Mine will stop eating when shes stressed or tired and she cant afford to she only weighs 12 pounds. So ive been keeping an eye on her to make sure shes eating every day as we lead up to it


----------



## tallybee

Good luck onebump xx

Claire he's beaut!!

Still no more signs for me!


----------



## MissR

Good luck today Onebump!! Xx

Stil nothing here either! Slightly worried as I haven't felt baby a lot since last night, but think it's probably because I went to bed early and actually managed to get to sleep and sleep the whole night!! Which hasn't happened in a very long time. There is midwife drop in this morning, so I may just pop there and see what they say if I don't overly feel him this morning?!x


----------



## 3boys

Good luck onebump x


----------



## Tink1o5

Good Luck OneBump :flower:


----------



## Twag

Good lucj Onebump x


----------



## tallybee

MissR said:


> Good luck today Onebump!! Xx
> 
> Stil nothing here either! Slightly worried as I haven't felt baby a lot since last night, but think it's probably because I went to bed early and actually managed to get to sleep and sleep the whole night!! Which hasn't happened in a very long time. There is midwife drop in this morning, so I may just pop there and see what they say if I don't overly feel him this morning?!x

Good idea hun. How has baby been this morning? Did you go to drop in? Xxx


----------



## MissR

Yes I did go to drop In, however they was running really late. I had to get my daughter from nursery so had to leave without being seen.

He has literally just had a little wriggle in the past couple of minutes so hopefully all is ok: I've been having shooting pains down low all morning too. Not sure if it's just him getting ready? X


----------



## Hope87

MissR said:


> Yes I did go to drop In, however they was running really late. I had to get my daughter from nursery so had to leave without being seen.
> 
> He has literally just had a little wriggle in the past couple of minutes so hopefully all is ok: I've been having shooting pains down low all morning too. Not sure if it's just him getting ready? X

I've noticed a change with my little one, now that he is "engaged". He moves throughout the day, but its just not the same. His movements are slight, more like shifting and wiggles, instead of the kicks and punches I'm accustomed to. I also have been feeling his hands/arms moving down low. My anterior placenta might be interfering. 

I mentioned the change to my doctor and she said its normal for their movements and patterns to change. At this point, they are sleeping more and for longer periods of time, in preparation for labour. And they are lower down and have less room. I should still be able to feel him moving throughout the day, but it won't be the same bold movements as before. 

Yesterday I was freaking the eff' out because I hadn't felt him in awhile. So I had a glass of ice water, laid down on my left side, and started rubbing his back. He woke up and wiggled for a bit, then went back to sleep. This morning, he is shifting his weight around, trying to get comfortable. 

~ ~ ~ ~ 

My doctors appointment went well this week. I didn't gain an ounce, which apparently is normal. Next week we're going to check my cervix to see if I've dilated any. My doctor wants to schedule me for a sweep sometime next week (39 weeks) or the week after (40 weeks). 

I have become addicted to my stability/exercise ball. Last week I had horrible back pain, just debilitating. Since, I have been stretching 2-3 times a day and replaced the couch with a stability ball. Its been helping with my posture, opening my pelvis, and moving the baby into the right position. Here are some great position ideas: https://rootedforlife.wordpress.com...-birth-ball-during-pregnancy-birth-and-after/ 

My back is feeling a lot better. Now, its just BHC pain vs. pinched nerves/pulled muscles. 


How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## tallybee

I hope it's just him getting ready MissR. 

Hope, that sounds good too. 

I keep getting the thing where my leg gives way with a shooting pain where it joins to my body. Proper annoying and frustrating!


----------



## onebumpplease

Michael arrived this morning at 9:35 weighing a whopping ten pounds, four ounces. I've been physically sick all day, but think I've turned a corner, Michael is doing well, sleeping for Scotland x


----------



## MissR

Congratulations Onebump!! Hope you are feeling ok and baby is doing well xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Onebump! I hope you feel better soon!


Ladies who have already had their babies, check the front page and make sure I've updated with your baby's info! If there's any info not there that you want included (middle names, weight, length, etc), let me know! :)


----------



## geordiemoo

onebumpplease said:


> Michael arrived this morning at 9:35 weighing a whopping ten pounds, four ounces. I've been physically sick all day, but think I've turned a corner, Michael is doing well, sleeping for Scotland x

Congratulations onebump. Ditto on the sickness! Lois Frances arrived at 10.51 weighing a surprisingly low 7lb 9.5...so much for my 10lber. She is absolutely stunning, as soon as I remember how I'll put a pic on x


----------



## chathamlady

My october bump became a september 24th baby due to pre-e was induced on 35+6 had her 10 hours later at exactly 36 weeks weighs 6lbs 5oz and she is doing well and my pre-e has already resolved itself


----------



## Mississippi03

chathamlady said:


> My october bump became a september 24th baby due to pre-e was induced on 35+6 had her 10 hours later at exactly 36 weeks weighs 6lbs 5oz and she is doing well and my pre-e has already resolved itself




geordiemoo said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Michael arrived this morning at 9:35 weighing a whopping ten pounds, four ounces. I've been physically sick all day, but think I've turned a corner, Michael is doing well, sleeping for Scotland x
> 
> Congratulations onebump. Ditto on the sickness! Lois Frances arrived at 10.51 weighing a surprisingly low 7lb 9.5...so much for my 10lber. She is absolutely stunning, as soon as I remember how I'll put a pic on xClick to expand...




onebumpplease said:


> Michael arrived this morning at 9:35 weighing a whopping ten pounds, four ounces. I've been physically sick all day, but think I've turned a corner, Michael is doing well, sleeping for Scotland x

Wow! Three new babes!! They sure arent waiting until october are they lol
Congrats to the mommas nd hope all babies are doing well


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Awww three new babies. 

Congrats onebump, chathamlady, and geordiemoo!


----------



## Twag

Wow 3 new babies today congratulations ladies


----------



## Dreamer320

Congrats!! Yay new babies! Wow October babies just can't wait lol.

My Sofia is 1 week old - would have been 38 weeks. She's doing good - had to rent a billi blanket for her jaundice but doc says I can stop using it now &#128079;&#127995; had to switch formulas to Nutramagen which smells gross and is expensive but she has GERD and milk intolerance so it is what it is! She is now 6lb 2oz. 

Hope all you ladies r feeling good in this final stretch!! Take some mommy time before baby comes if at all possible. 

Xoxoxo to all


----------



## apreslaube

Wow congrats ladies!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats on all the new arrivals ladies! :happydance:


----------



## startd

So many new babies! Huge congratulations!


----------



## bathbabe

Wow! Congratulations on all the new babies!! Exciting :)

GP... Iv just realised I spelt Lucas wrong on my last post so you have written it wrong on the first page... it is LucAs not LucUs... I can blame that on baby brain right?! Haha xx


----------



## WW1

Congrats on all the new babies. So exciting!


----------



## 2have4kids

Congrats on the new babies mamas! 

Had our OB appt yesterday and scheduled for a due date Oct 5th induction :argh:Oct 6th is our 7 year wedding anniversary. Oct 7th is our Thursday evening babies & birth class at the same hospital so it'd be fun to go down with new baby in my jammies to do a quick show 'n tell. Most of the class is delivering at the same hospital, we're one of the first with edd.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations one bump, geordiemoo and chathamlady! Lots of babies


----------



## ClaireJ23

GP for the update page, James was born 6.53pm on 20th Sept. 9lb 7oz Thank you


----------



## tallybee

Wowsers ladies congrats on the new babies!! Cannot wait for us to join the list!


----------



## Willow01

Congratulations to all the new babies! I'm 37 weeks now hope it is my turn soon....please let it be lol!x


----------



## Aliop

Huge CONGRATULATIONS to all the mama's with new babes :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I love how there is a baby boom every now and then lol 

2have4kids, the 5th is my EDD :happydance: if you don't mind me asking how come you are being induced? Sorry if I missed it beforehand:blush: Our wedding anniversary is the 30th Sept! I keep wondering if my little boy will decide to appear then.

I am calling another baby boom for tomorrow (Sunday) with the moon thing happening...:winkwink:


----------



## 2have4kids

Aliop said:


> Huge CONGRATULATIONS to all the mama's with new babes :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I love how there is a baby boom every now and then lol
> 
> 2have4kids, the 5th is my EDD :happydance: if you don't mind me asking how come you are being induced? Sorry if I missed it beforehand:blush: Our wedding anniversary is the 30th Sept! I keep wondering if my little boy will decide to appear then.
> 
> I am calling another baby boom for tomorrow (Sunday) with the moon thing happening...:winkwink:

Hi Allop, it's because I'm over the hill:haha: over 40 they like to induce at 40 weeks as the risk of still born goes up quite a bit. 
Congrats on your anniversary! 

How's everyone doing? Congrats on the new babies & mamas:bunny::happydance:


----------



## 3boys

Congrats on the new arrivals ladies. 

Gp can you add that Nathan was 7lb 2 oz


----------



## CrazyMumma

Oh gosh I have been slack!

Elijah John was born on the 16th weighing a teeny 5lb 8oz

The c section went well and I have been up and about and not used the wheelchair since day 4. I feel amazing!!!


----------



## 3boys

ClaireJ23 said:


> GP for the update page, James was born 6.53pm on 20th Sept. 9lb 7oz Thank you

Aww congrats he shares a birthday with me x


----------



## tazgirl

Congrats on all the new babies! 

I never thought I'd still be here at this point, my ticker is 2 days behind as I'm 37 weeks on Monday but can't be bothered changing it lol

They will break my waters on 6th Oct if still pregnant, can't be induced due to previous CS with DS but both babies are head down. No signs that they're about to make an appearance any time soon tho


----------



## ClaireJ23

3boys said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> GP for the update page, James was born 6.53pm on 20th Sept. 9lb 7oz Thank you
> 
> Aww congrats he shares a birthday with me xClick to expand...

Thank you. That's nice :)


----------



## MissR

Wow so much has happened!! 

Congratulations all you ladies who have had their little babies :) 

Such lovely news.

Been getting lots of BH today and random pains. 5 days till due date and I honestly have no clue when he will make an appearance. I can feel he is really low, making me need to wee every 5 minutes! Lol xx


----------



## Aliop

CM, that's awesome news! Congratulations :cloud9: and so glad to read you are feeling amazing:hugs:


----------



## tallybee

CrazyMumma said:


> Oh gosh I have been slack!
> 
> Elijah John was born on the 16th weighing a teeny 5lb 8oz
> 
> The c section went well and I have been up and about and not used the wheelchair since day 4. I feel amazing!!!

Im so happy for you hun congrats xxxxx :happydance:

I'm 39 weeks now.... come on baby!!


----------



## Willow01

I am 37 weeks but it feels like my due date (16 October) is forever away! I am jealous of all the women having their babies lol!


----------



## 3boys

Willow01 said:


> I am 37 weeks but it feels like my due date (16 October) is forever away! I am jealous of all the women having their babies lol!

Nathan was awake every hour on the hour last night. I was jealous of all you ladies still pregnant lol


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies. Congrats for those ladies who has new babies. 

I am still here and pregnant :-( I am now 38 weeks 3 days almost 39 weeks on Thursday! 

Been up to hospital on thurs evening with right side pain, but when I got in and they put baby monitor to check on the baby and her hb shot up and over the place!!! They weren't happy about it and had put me on drip which was really painful on my hand to calm her down which it has but they like to keep me in overnight for observation due to irregular contractions. Next day it has calm down a bit and the consultant said she thinks it's my body is trying to get in labour but not yet there! 

I said to husband that I am a bit confused of what difference between BH and contractions lol. So we had a sex this morning and BH/contractions are painful accompany with back pain. No mucus plug yet! :-( wanted the baby to come out now!!!! :haha: 

Xxxx


----------



## tallybee

3boys said:


> Willow01 said:
> 
> 
> I am 37 weeks but it feels like my due date (16 October) is forever away! I am jealous of all the women having their babies lol!
> 
> Nathan was awake every hour on the hour last night. I was jealous of all you ladies still pregnant lolClick to expand...

Aw bless lol. I can't sleep anyway so what the hell come on baby!


----------



## Charmed86

Haha, I'm with Tally, either my SPD, sciatica or needing a pee wakes me up every hour anyway :haha: I can't wait for my little guy to get here.. Just got the induction to get through first! Hopefully this time next week, he'll be here! I just want him home & in my arms now.


----------



## Chrissi1981

GP lucinda is so cute !! Congratulations ladies. I'm 39 weeks and 1 day now with very stinky gas lolol ...

Can't wait to meet little Théo &#128149;&#128153;&#128169;


----------



## Rainstorm

Congrats on all the new arrivals!! Hope you ladies are all feeling well!


----------



## Aliop

39 weeks here today! Not long back from OB appt, all looks same as last week. Baby is partly posterior which is what I assume is causing me to have quite a bit of (annoying!) prelabour that goes nowhere.


----------



## Tink1o5

Well I'm pretty sure my waters has started leaking tonight. Not 1 big gush, but I keep getting small gushes. We shall see how this plays out. Hopefully things will start on their own because I do not want to be induced


----------



## Aliop

Yay!! Tink!! Best of luck, hope contractions kick off for you and your sweet baby girl is here before you know it :baby:


----------



## tallybee

Hopefully soon then Tink xx

Still waiting here x


----------



## MissR

Had irregular contractions through the night last night. Which has led to nothing this morning! Feel like he is going to be hard work to get out! I think I may finally be ready to have him here now, pretty fed up! X


----------



## 2have4kids

Good luck Tink!!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies. I seems to lose mucus plug last night and this morning. When we had a sex tmi a bit of string white thingy came out and i think it's a part of mucus plug. This morning I got a yellow discharge mixed with brown discharge!!! Is it a sign of labour in sight? I keep having back aches still. 

I had contractions yesterday was painful now this morning painless!! *shrugs*


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies


----------



## tallybee

Lots of bh and pressure since getting up and small plug bits lol well we shall see


----------



## Hope87

Hi Ladies! This video has made the rounds and went viral. But just in case you've never seen it, grab the kleenex and enjoy! 

*"Parenting Advice - 10 Things I Wish I'd Known Before Having a Baby"*
https://youtu.be/p27Hi8QoHoo


----------



## 3boys

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Mississippi03

Tink1o5 said:


> Well I'm pretty sure my waters has started leaking tonight. Not 1 big gush, but I keep getting small gushes. We shall see how this plays out. Hopefully things will start on their own because I do not want to be induced

Tink.. Stealing my full moon labour lol

I have nothing over here!


----------



## Rainstorm

Oh the full moon should bring news to this thread! Not for me though. But oh well, 15 more days at the most


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Nanaki said:


> Hi ladies. I seems to lose mucus plug last night and this morning. When we had a sex tmi a bit of string white thingy came out and i think it's a part of mucus plug. This morning I got a yellow discharge mixed with brown discharge!!! Is it a sign of labour in sight? I keep having back aches still.
> 
> I had contractions yesterday was painful now this morning painless!! *shrugs*

Sounds like something to me! Keep us updated!


----------



## MissR

So been having irregular contractions all day. They have been painful but nothing I can't get through the day with. The last couple I've had have gone up a notch in intensity but I still am convinced that it's nothing lol!xx


----------



## Dark_Star

So exciting, so many of you are so close now!

I went into a bit more detail about my birth in my last journal entry in case anyone is curious, I won't post it here as it was a negative experience.


----------



## MissR

So contractions are much worse now. Getting them between 7-8 minutes. Will be time for hospital soon I think ladies. Wish me luck! Xx


----------



## Charmed86

I'm starting to get really nervous about being induced on Weds. That & visitors after Oliver arrives. I've told family that DH & I want a week to ourselves before anyone visits so we can get into routines etc. Now I'm thinking I might want it longer than a week. Honestly, I don't want certain people in my family near my baby & the thought of it is making me really stressed out. 

My mum especially. Given that she spent weeks telling everyone that she wanted Oliver to be a preemie just so she could meet him & just so I'd give birth while we were still having to stay with them. That makes me so angry. The other day, we went over to pick up some of our pets, now the house is officially finished!! & she called me into the lounge to chat. I declined because I needed to help DH with the pets, but turns out she's sick anyway!! So I text her later, a rather passive aggressive 'thanks for the heads up that you're ill!' & she replies with 'that's why I stayed out of the way'.. Well, you didn't. You called me in!! It makes me so angry. She hides a lot of stuff like that from me so we still go over & it infuriates me. I can't trust her to actually be well in herself when she visits and I know that seeing Oliver and holding him is more important to her than his wellbeing, given her comments from before. 

I need to relax, sorry for the rant! I was feeling so calm until she text me earlier, asking why id not replied to her today. I told her I was just busy preparing for Oliver. But honestly, I just need some time away from her. I need to get my head in the right place for Weds & she's not helping with that at all. Maybe it's my hormones, but I'm just so angry at her. I'm tempted to block her on my phone until I'm mentally ready to talk to her.


----------



## Twag

Good luck MissR


----------



## Willow01

Thanks for sharing your story Darkstar and glad everything turned out ok in the end.

Good luck Miss R too!

I need to go for a presentation scan on Wednesday, baby is lying breech. If she still is then will discuss a section date with the consultant on Friday :(


----------



## tazgirl

Sorry if I missed it but what weight were ur boys DS? Hope u continue to heal x


----------



## Rainstorm

Good luck MissR!
Charmed, do what you need to. This is a very stressfull time for you, so don't feel guilty for focusing on your own wellbeing and your lo's and nobody else's.
Dark star what a difficult experience! The important thing is that you're all ok now...


----------



## 2have4kids

Good luck Mrs R!

Charmed, I totally feel for you with mom problems. My mom loves to tell everyone how she's not going to buy anything for our baby and how little time she has for it. It's her first grandchild, at 75 she's retired and has all the time in the world! You'd think she'd be less negative but she gets on the phone with me to tell me the negative stories she told her friends and our family doctor... How she's never going to babysit, never buy it clothes, her sister asked if she's knitting for it -no way! I just have to wonder what the hell is going through her brain. I was so upset I didn't know what to say so all I said is that's unfortunate mom and I'm sorry she feels that way (it must come from a really dark place to say all that). Then I called her back 1/2 later after I gathered my thoughts and told her that both sis & I feel she and dad should have never had kids because she always made us feel like we were a huge imposition and she will NOT be doing this to my baby. I told her if she has any more negative stories to tell to keep them to herself and doesn't she understand how crazy and heartless she must sound to the people she's airing this load of bunk to? She apologised and offered to get our stroller for us. I really don't want her money or efforts especially since she's made all this fuss but it's so important to me to cut her off with her negativity. Our family doctor said she has a huge chip on her shoulder. She explained to my mom that as a grandma, she has a little set of spare clothes and toys for her grandchildren and is my mom going to do that too? My mom quickly put her ideas down and said she has no time for that and that I was so hard to buy clothing for why would she ever want to start that again for grandchildren? So sad!

Your issue is different yet similar, these women feel the world somehow revolves around them. Keep your chin up and don't take on the games they play. This should be a positive experience for us, I intend to ensure, at all costs, that my mother doesn't sabotage that in her own fkd up way. (excuse my french)


----------



## tallybee

:Hugs: to those having family issues.. not what any of us need right now! 

Xx


----------



## Nanaki

HCharmed, I am in similar situation as you but totally opposite though. 

For a while, we know that my DH's parents didn't see my boys more often than my parents does see the boys. All they are doing is skyping or FaceTime and we felt that don't do any much and not enough bonding with my boys or play with them physical and before that we found out that DH's Dad been looked after my brother in law's two kids for 5 days and none for my boys! All because of the parents are working and I am a full time mum stay at home and DH's at work so they thinks it's okay? So I had to text to tell them enough is enough and we don't get any supports from them anymore. They never come up to see the boys for summer holidays! Now they twisted and use DH's sister's illness and all that blow up. We are angry and upset that they don't see the facts!!! So now I am not keen to text them anymore as this was a long story even blocked them on Facebook lol!! 

So that's my situation at the moment and i feel like I don't want them to come up and see my baby girl once she is here so she gets fame if u know what I mean? I have known that my niece is a spoil brat because she is their first granddaughter but my eldest son is their first grandson where is fair in that? So I won't have them spoil my daughter like that! Sorry rant over! 

Eeekkkk I am down to single digit now!!! 9 days left!!!! I am not ready - nah, I am so ready to have her out now as I had enough lol!!!  

Xxxxx


----------



## Charmed86

I'm so sorry you're having problems with family too, 2have4kids! Why do nice occasions seem to bring out the crazy in families? Or is that just mine? Haha. Any big event has to have some sort of drama.. Usually created by my mother! Sigh. 

Tomorrow is the big day for me! I had a wacky dream about being induced last night!! I had 3 days of being given pessaries, twice a day.. Which amounted to nothing, then monitoring & Oliver's HB dropped to 20bpm so they decided to do an EMC, but the next available date was next Weds?! Anyway, they did it the next day at 10.45am.. Except it wasn't me on the table? It was someone else.. Weird. I waited in a waiting room. When they brought him out to me, he was so small that he fit in the palm of my hand, but they told me he was almost 12lbs! Yikes. DH slept through the entire thing because he forgot the time, so he didn't know the baby had been born until I took him home.. But then I lost him because he's so small >.<

I'm racing through errands today, in the hopes I can get everything ready in time for tomorrow.


----------



## MissR

So baby arrived early hours of this morning at 1.12am weighing exactly the same as his sister at 6lbs 13oz and exactly 2 days early like she was. Managed to labour at home for most and was 8cm when I got to the hosp. He was out 36 minutes after I got there. Was the best experience I could have asked for. We are both doing well but he doesn't want to feed as he's so exhausted! And we still don't have a name for him! Any suggestions welcome :) xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Aliop

MissR, he is simply gorgeous :cloud9: Congratulations!! 

Charmed, sending you lots of labour :dust: for tomorrow, so exciting! 

As for me, I am fairly sure I had my bloody show today!!! eeekkkk!! Google tells me actual labour may be a way off but I feel relieved my body is doing what it is supposed. Had some intense pre-labour back aches and BH this afternoon that had me ringing DH at work in a panic because it was overwhelming me. 

Trying really hard to remind myself my baby knows how and when to be born, I have to trust the process. Very hard when you've come from such a traumatic experience though, anyway hoping tomorrow isn't the day as it is our wedding anniversary lol


----------



## Charmed86

Congratulations MissR, he is absolutely beautiful <3


----------



## apreslaube

Aww MissR :) have you googled sibling names that go with your girl?

Well, today's C section today. Bout 4 1/2 hours we should be meeting our boy. So nervous. I managed about 2 1/2 hours sleep lol. My body is not happy! Hopefully I can figure out how to post a pic on here from my phone. I know someone explained it awhile ago.


----------



## Twag

Huge congratulations MissR he is adorable :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow Charmed

Aliop all sounds promising good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

apreslaube said:


> Aww MissR :) have you googled sibling names that go with your girl?
> 
> Well, today's C section today. Bout 4 1/2 hours we should be meeting our boy. So nervous. I managed about 2 1/2 hours sleep lol. My body is not happy! Hopefully I can figure out how to post a pic on here from my phone. I know someone explained it awhile ago.

Good luck for today :hugs:

I am feeling very jealous so many of you meeting your LO's already and I still have 5 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Mississippi03

Congrats missr!
Good luck apreslaube! 
And hopefully for anyone else with symptoms, something turns up for you!


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations missr and good luck everyone else xx


----------



## tallybee

Congrats MissR! !


----------



## 2have4kids

Charmed that was a strange dream indeed!
Allop sounds promising, I bet you it'll be on your anniversary:haha: I think I'll have to be induced next week and the next day after induction is our 7 year wedding anniversary too.

Apreslaub all the best with the section, can't wait to see more baby photos:dance:

MrsR congrats and beautiful! What's your & his backgrounds? We are scots / Irish so went with very Celtic names.

Did I miss anyone? There seems to be so much going on, just can't keep up!

Today is my OB appt & a sweep. We'll see if there's even any dilation or softening. Won't let her sweep if not, that'll be too painful and I'm too much of a chicken!:argh:


----------



## ClaireJ23

So exciting, congratulations MissR. 

AFM, we had the in-laws visiting on Sunday, a week post C section. With hindsight I wish it had been two weeks and it was my choice so could have delayed it a bit. 

In a nutshell, I ended up making them tea/coffee whilst MIL took my seat on the sofa, they turned up at a time which was convenient for themselves (11am) and not the time invited (10am). We invited them for tea/coffee but I had to feed my older children lunch at around 1pm (late for them) and then faced dilemma of preparing food for everyone when I wasn't feeling up to it. I didn't do that, but it was a bit embarrassing as then they were saying they would go to a restaurant. 

I should have left it until I was feeling better or DH should have stepped up. Some people are understanding and will help, some people want to be treated like guests. I would say invite those who will help you and leave yourself some time before inviting those who will not. I have learnt my lesson, please don't make the same mistakes.


----------



## WW1

Twag said:


> I am feeling very jealous so many of you meeting your LO's already and I still have 5 weeks :dohh:

You're not alone, Twag. I feel exactly the same! 

Congrats to all those with gorgeous new arrivals - and good luck to those about to have them &#128512;


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats missr! He is beautiful! 

My baby girl was born September 29th at 8.07am, 6lb 8oz and 19 inches long.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats Tink! 

At this rate, I'll be the first to make it to my due date... AND PAST IT.

2 more days.


----------



## Twag

Congrats Tink 

Wow this is more of a September baby thread than October lol


----------



## 3boys

Congrats mrsR and tink


----------



## Willow01

Congratulations to miss R and Tink!!


----------



## Willow01

Good luck with the section Apresauble :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations to all new babies. I am struggling after my c section, in part mentally with how incapacitated I feel. 
Anyway here is a pic of my big boy
https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/onebumpplease/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/IMG_20150928_201649_zpscq5oyc4h.jpg


----------



## 3boys

onebumpplease said:


> Congratulations to all new babies. I am struggling after my c section, in part mentally with how incapacitated I feel.
> Anyway here is a pic of my big boy
> https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/onebumpplease/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/IMG_20150928_201649_zpscq5oyc4h.jpg

Oh he's gorgeous. I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## geordiemoo

Gorgeous onebump. Congratulations tink xxx


----------



## Twag

Gorgeous onebump x


----------



## Chrissi1981

Mrs R he's so adorable and a great day to have a baby I was kinda hoping my twinkle would come today as its my bday lol but nooooo hahaha xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Tink & Onebump congratulations!!

I had my check & sweep done this morning, 1.5 cm dilated, 50% effaced, soft & baby's head is square in the middle! 
Come on out anytime now :bunny::happydance::dance:


----------



## startd

MissR - huge congratulations - just gorgeous!

Tink - congratulations!

One bump - hope you recover quickly. He is adorable!

Claire - that's so frustrating. I hope you get some time without guests now

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tallybee

There will be nobody left come October at least his rate!!! Congrats everyone, please be me soon I'm going insane :hissy:


----------



## Mississippi03

tallybee said:


> There will be nobody left come October at least his rate!!! Congrats everyone, please be me soon I'm going insane :hissy:

Lol tally we have a jinksed edd!


----------



## apreslaube

So the section went pretty well. The spinal took awhile which wasn't fun and I had a hard time with shaking. 

Edison was born at 9:42am. 7 pounds 4 ounces, 19.5 inches. He is absolutely gorgeous. Reddish blonde hair. I'll have to do a picture when I get home on Friday and have my laptop. We are having trouble with breastfeeding (he isn't wanting to do it) but besides that all is well!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats on Edison. Looking forward to seeing his little face!

Today we scheduled my induction for October 7. So unless Sam comes tomorrow I will have an October owl.


----------



## Mississippi03

apreslaube said:


> So the section went pretty well. The spinal took awhile which wasn't fun and I had a hard time with shaking.
> 
> Edison was born at 9:42am. 7 pounds 4 ounces, 19.5 inches. He is absolutely gorgeous. Reddish blonde hair. I'll have to do a picture when I get home on Friday and have my laptop. We are having trouble with breastfeeding (he isn't wanting to do it) but besides that all is well!

Congrats momma!


----------



## startd

Congratulations Apreslaube! I'm glad it went well, and he's here safely


----------



## startd

Unless something drastic changes in the next few hours, I'm still here for October too!


----------



## Aliop

Congratulations for all the new babies:cloud9::cloud9:

I am heading for an October baby too:thumbup: 30th today and nothing doing, baby perfectly happy on this mornings NST


----------



## Mississippi03

Aliop said:


> Congratulations for all the new babies:cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I am heading for an October baby too:thumbup: 30th today and nothing doing, baby perfectly happy on this mornings NST


I still have another 25 hours to make it through the 30th lol.. I want an october babe!


----------



## Rainstorm

Congrats to the last September babies! Well, some more could make a show tomorrow at the rate the thread is going. Hope the new moms are feeling better and their los are doing well. 
No news on my front. Ob app tomorrow


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations apreslaube. I was the same with shaking during the section and taking ages for the spinal. All worth it in the end though x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations Tink and Apreslaube x


----------



## Twag

Congratulations to all the new babies :flower:

and lots of labour :dust: to those still waiting 

:hugs:


----------



## Charmed86

Congratulations ladies!!

I'm waiting for the labour ward to call me. Apparently they have a bed for me, but not enough midwives. Ack. The wait is killing me! I've been having some period pains & Oliver has been really pushing down since spending time on my ball. I wonder if he got his eviction notice? The pain eases when I lie on my side, although it's still there. It intensifies when I sit up though! Massively in fact, all the way around my back. Eek.


----------



## Charmed86

Omg as soon as I posted that, they called! I've got to make my way in soon. Nerves are kicking in now!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck Charmed


----------



## Twag

Good luck charmed


----------



## geordiemoo

Good luck charmed x


----------



## 3boys

Oh charmed how exciting. Good luck I can't wait for pictures x


----------



## lucylu79

Wow, sorry for being AWOL! Been busy on other threads and totally forgot about this one, sorry! :blush:

Lovely reading the birth announcements ladies - Congratulations!! :flower:

AFM, I'm not sure if its all in the head but i'm convinced I feel a bit crampy today, i'd say a firm 2/10 so very mild but definitely feeling 'something'. I've been having lots of discharge for nearly a week now and have to confess I've turned into a bit of a 'serial checker', if I feel wet on my pad I will get the mirror handy :haha: Just can't help it! Everything looks so puffy down there but I guess it's the pressure of the baby.

So my mw appoint yesterday resulted in her telling me to get on all fours to get baby to fully engage - She's put in my notes 3/5 but it was 4/5 two weeks previous :shrug: I decided to watch a video on youtube and have just completed a bit of a circuit so i'm feeling like i'm doing whatever I can to help!


----------



## Willow01

Good luck Charmed :)

I think I might well be the last one on this thread, I'm due 16 October and have no signs of anything happening, boo hoo :( !!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Still hanging on here and still no signs my due date is Saturday I'm getting too excited. !! Cx


----------



## tallybee

I'm seeing small bits of snotty plug on my pad - nothing bloody. Still being taunted with bh s that get almost regular. Cramps and loads of pressure. But nothing to tell me anything will happen soon at all. Getting sick of this now


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies all so close now still 30 days until due date for me &#128542;


----------



## GingerPanda

Twag said:


> Good luck ladies all so close now still 30 days until due date for me &#128542;

Hey, you wouldn't be the first of us to have their little owl almost a month early! 37 weeks is term. :)


----------



## Twag

Thanks GP I have a feeling she will early but who knows :-\


----------



## CrazyMumma

Colic can kiss my ass

*yawn*


----------



## Aliop

Oh dear CM! :sleep:

I made it to October 1st (at least!):happydance::happydance: will def be having an October baby, was so excited when I woke up that I got up at 6am all full of energy lol


----------



## GingerPanda

CrazyMumma said:


> Colic can kiss my ass
> 
> *yawn*

Yep. And pumping. I have mastitis.

Soooooo exhausted!


----------



## Hit Girl

GP, pumping REALLY sucks. I went through the same thing with DS1. So many bouts of engorgement and mastitis. I refuse to pump like I did last time if BFing doesn't work out again. I was suffering way too much and I wasn't able to be a good mummy for my little one in the beginning.


----------



## Rainstorm

GP I'm sorry to hear you have mastitis. It's awful. I had an ob appointment today and got some bad news. If my little girl doesn't show up on her own, induction date would be around the 20th!!! I had relaxed and accepted that it might go on for another week to ten days, but twenty more days!!! I could go crazy!!


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> Colic can kiss my ass
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> Yep. And pumping. I have mastitis.
> 
> Soooooo exhausted!Click to expand...

Might sound funny.. But i was told if this happens to me to hop in the shower and let the hot water poor over your chest, then get out and have dh give the girls a suck. He can suck stronger then baby and its the best thing to unclog your ducts


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats on all the new arrivals !


----------



## GingerPanda

Mississippi03 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> Colic can kiss my ass
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> Yep. And pumping. I have mastitis.
> 
> Soooooo exhausted!Click to expand...
> 
> Might sound funny.. But i was told if this happens to me to hop in the shower and let the hot water poor over your chest, then get out and have dh give the girls a suck. He can suck stronger then baby and its the best thing to unclog your ductsClick to expand...

Hub's reaction:

https://www.reactiongifs.us/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/gross_no_thank_you_supernatural.gif

:rofl:


I have special booby heating pads that fit in my bra. It helps. I also got put on antibiotics, so hopefully it clears up soon. I would just say screw it and give her formula, but her immune system is compromised due to being an IUGR preemie. So I want her to get as much from me as she can.


----------



## Mississippi03

GingerPanda said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> Colic can kiss my ass
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> Yep. And pumping. I have mastitis.
> 
> Soooooo exhausted!Click to expand...
> 
> Might sound funny.. But i was told if this happens to me to hop in the shower and let the hot water poor over your chest, then get out and have dh give the girls a suck. He can suck stronger then baby and its the best thing to unclog your ductsClick to expand...
> 
> Hub's reaction:
> 
> https://www.reactiongifs.us/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/gross_no_thank_you_supernatural.gif
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> I have special booby heating pads that fit in my bra. It helps. I also got put on antibiotics, so hopefully it clears up soon. I would just say screw it and give her formula, but her immune system is compromised due to being an IUGR preemie. So I want her to get as much from me as she can.Click to expand...

Tell him to get over it.. Luci needs it :)


----------



## GingerPanda

He said "I already massage them for you before you pump. Isn't that enough?" Like he's some kind of saint for playing with my boobs. :haha:

I am feeling better with the meds, though. Just need to get my supply back up.


----------



## Rainstorm

GingerPanda said:


> He said "I already massage them for you before you pump. Isn't that enough?" Like he's some kind of saint for playing with my boobs. :haha:
> 
> I am feeling better with the meds, though. Just need to get my supply back up.

You girls had me laughing hard with the boob sucking thing LOL 
I don't think my dh would be up for it either. I had mastitis several times last time. Antibiotics and feeding as much as possible did the trick. Hot showers are good for milk clogs.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Haha I can just imagine my hubs reaction to doing that....not a hope in hell!

Little Mr has an audiology appt tomorro. He failed the newborn hearing screen. Stressing :(


----------



## Mississippi03

CrazyMumma said:
 

> Haha I can just imagine my hubs reaction to doing that....not a hope in hell!
> 
> Little Mr has an audiology appt tomorro. He failed the newborn hearing screen. Stressing :(

Lol mine would actually do it.. Which is weird because he wont even shave my vagina lol

Good luck with the tests tomorrow!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Mississippi03 said:


> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> Haha I can just imagine my hubs reaction to doing that....not a hope in hell!
> 
> Little Mr has an audiology appt tomorro. He failed the newborn hearing screen. Stressing :(
> 
> Lol mine would actually do it.. Which is weird because he wont even shave my vagina lol
> 
> Good luck with the tests tomorrow!!Click to expand...

The nurses at the hospital did that for me. It was... um... a bonding experience? But she gave me razor burn. It put a strain on our relationship. LOL


----------



## startd

Hahaha this conversation gave me a good chuckle

Hope it goes well CrazyMumma!


----------



## Mississippi03

startd said:


> Hahaha this conversation gave me a good chuckle
> 
> Hope it goes well CrazyMumma!

#pregnancyproblems


----------



## tallybee

:lol: no chance would my oh suck my milky boobies either lol x


----------



## Dark_Star

GingerPanda said:

> The nurses at the hospital did that for me. It was... um... a bonding experience? But she gave me razor burn. It put a strain on our relationship. LOL

I never got a shave! I'm almost jealous... have not been able to do that myself for some time! :lol:


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies. Missed whole conversation lol! 

I woke up to a discharge mixed with streak of blood this morning when wipe and some bad contractions there and then. I never had this before so does it mean I could go anytime?? I am exactly 39 weeks today!  

Hope you ladies are well though with babies or still pregnant!! :haha:

Xxxx


----------



## tallybee

Nanaki said:


> Hi ladies. Missed whole conversation lol!
> 
> I woke up to a discharge mixed with streak of blood this morning when wipe and some bad contractions there and then. I never had this before so does it mean I could go anytime?? I am exactly 39 weeks today!
> 
> Hope you ladies are well though with babies or still pregnant!! :haha:
> 
> Xxxx

sounds promising hun!! 

I am equal with the furthest along I have ever been today, 39+4 - my others came at 39+4 and 39+3. 

I am so so done and desperate for labour to start. SPD has completely screwed me, carpal tunnel has kicked in as well so I can't even play music or crochet any more as my hands won't work properly. Typing on here takes loads of frustration!

I think I must have tried about every supposed method going to try and bring things on but no joy.

Gah sorry just a rant!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I think my DH would do it. He'd never let me live it down though. 

Well it's my due date!! No baby, no signs is labor, no nothing. Gonna get up in a little while and go to work. 

My poor little nieces are so confused. Note to self: do not tell children that EDD is the day the baby will come.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: ladies

BUT

My baby is due this month :happydance: I am so excited :happydance:


----------



## Rainstorm

Twag said:


> :hugs: ladies
> 
> BUT
> 
> My baby is due this month :happydance: I am so excited :happydance:

Mine is too!!! Sometime this month! Could be any time!! LOL


----------



## Rainstorm

CrazyMumma said:


> Haha I can just imagine my hubs reaction to doing that....not a hope in hell!
> 
> Little Mr has an audiology appt tomorro. He failed the newborn hearing screen. Stressing :(

I know it can be stressing like hell, but just so you know, my friends boy who's my son's age failed the test three times. And he went on to show no signs of a hearing impediment. He eventually passed it and he's perfectly fine. I don't know what the problem was that made him fail so many times


----------



## bathbabe

Happy due month Ladies!! Not long left now!! X


----------



## 3boys

Rainstorm said:


> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> Haha I can just imagine my hubs reaction to doing that....not a hope in hell!
> 
> Little Mr has an audiology appt tomorro. He failed the newborn hearing screen. Stressing :(
> 
> I know it can be stressing like hell, but just so you know, my friends boy who's my son's age failed the test three times. And he went on to show no signs of a hearing impediment. He eventually passed it and he's perfectly fine. I don't know what the problem was that made him fail so many timesClick to expand...

Nathan failed the first one but passed the more in-depth test.


----------



## Mississippi03

3boys said:


> Rainstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> Haha I can just imagine my hubs reaction to doing that....not a hope in hell!
> 
> Little Mr has an audiology appt tomorro. He failed the newborn hearing screen. Stressing :(
> 
> I know it can be stressing like hell, but just so you know, my friends boy who's my son's age failed the test three times. And he went on to show no signs of a hearing impediment. He eventually passed it and he's perfectly fine. I don't know what the problem was that made him fail so many timesClick to expand...
> 
> Nathan failed the first one but passed the more in-depth test.Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## tallybee

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I think my DH would do it. He'd never let me live it down though.
> 
> Well it's my due date!! No baby, no signs is labor, no nothing. Gonna get up in a little while and go to work.
> 
> My poor little nieces are so confused. Note to self: do not tell children that EDD is the day the baby will come.

:hugs: I know I am not actually due til SUnday but I was so sure I would've had LO by now. My others were born by this stage. Also have a niece who will be disappointed as she wanted to share her birthday today!

As for symptoms I have given up looking for them I am sure I will notice labour when it comes lol.



Twag said:


> :hugs: ladies
> 
> BUT
> 
> My baby is due this month :happydance: I am so excited :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



bathbabe said:


> Happy due month Ladies!! Not long left now!! X

Yay! I have to keep reminding myself every day is one closer. Had a proper meltdown earlier over being too fat and sore to get dressed. Luckily OH was here and rescued me but blah lol x



Mississippi03 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> Haha I can just imagine my hubs reaction to doing that....not a hope in hell!
> 
> Little Mr has an audiology appt tomorro. He failed the newborn hearing screen. Stressing :(
> 
> 
> 
> I know it can be stressing like hell, but just so you know, my friends boy who's my son's age failed the test three times. And he went on to show no signs of a hearing impediment. He eventually passed it and he's perfectly fine. I don't know what the problem was that made him fail so many timesClick to expand...
> 
> Nathan failed the first one but passed the more in-depth test.Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope the next test shows he's fine!


----------



## GingerPanda

https://s24.postimg.org/scj966yid/WP_20151001_16_07_46_Rich.jpg


----------



## Twag

Awww lovely


----------



## startd

Haha you ladies made me feel much better. It must be a day for feeling a bit frustrated at the lack of labour progress!


----------



## Kimbra83

I feel like :coffee: everyday now. So fed up with being pregnant. Common little man, out you pop! Pleeeeaaseee :winkwink: 

Wish you all lots of patience and that our babies will be here soon. :happydance:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Wee man failed the second hearing test in his right ear. Left ear technically passed but he shows no response to sounds at all so may have some loss there too :(


----------



## startd

CrazyMumma, I hope he's ok


----------



## tallybee

CrazyMumma said:


> Wee man failed the second hearing test in his right ear. Left ear technically passed but he shows no response to sounds at all so may have some loss there too :(

:hugs:I hope he's ok x


Need something to happen today


----------



## Willow01

Crazymumma I hope you wee boy is ok, my friends little one failed 2 test and passed on the third so fingers crossed the same will happen for you too.

38 weeks now, please come soon baby!!


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies. Just to let you all know that I had my baby girl Isabella Mai weighted 6lbs 4oz at 1.05am this morning and home birth went smooth! Will post story later! 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mississippi03

CrazyMumma said:


> Wee man failed the second hearing test in his right ear. Left ear technically passed but he shows no response to sounds at all so may have some loss there too :(

Hopefully hes okay.. He just doesnt want to listen to others yet! Thinking of you guys! 



Nanaki said:


> Hi ladies. Just to let you all know that I had my baby girl Isabella Mai weighted 6lbs 4oz at 1.05am this morning and home birth went smooth! Will post story later!

Congrats nanaki!


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Crazymomma hope he is okay

Congrats Nanaki


----------



## tallybee

Congrats nanaki!


----------



## Tink1o5

Crazymumma I hope all is OK sending :hugs:

Congrats nanaki! Glad everything went smooth for your home birth


----------



## Rainstorm

CrazyMumma said:


> Wee man failed the second hearing test in his right ear. Left ear technically passed but he shows no response to sounds at all so may have some loss there too :(

Oh sweetie... I hope it turns out to be nothing... :flower:
Nanaki congrats on your gorgeous baby!


----------



## Willow01

Nanaki congratulations!!x


----------



## Aliop

Nanaki said:


> Hi ladies. Just to let you all know that I had my baby girl Isabella Mai weighted 6lbs 4oz at 1.05am this morning and home birth went smooth! Will post story later!

Congratulations!!:cloud9:

CM, sending you :hugs: where to from here for your little man, will he more intensive tests to determine any loss at this young age? Sorry, not sure how it works :hugs: thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## startd

Congratulations Nanaki!


----------



## Charmed86

Oliver David John was born 1st October at 10.33am, weighing 7lbs 4oz! I'll post a proper birth story as soon as we go home, we were kept in for 24hrs due to blood sugar monitoring because of GD & one more night to make sure we're OK with breastfeeding! Which I'm currently doing now. Lol. Oliver has been cluster feeding this evening so I am knackered! Love to all xx


----------



## Mississippi03

Charmed86 said:


> Oliver David John was born 1st October at 10.33am, weighing 7lbs 4oz! I'll post a proper birth story as soon as we go home, we were kept in for 24hrs due to blood sugar monitoring because of GD & one more night to make sure we're OK with breastfeeding! Which I'm currently doing now. Lol. Oliver has been cluster feeding this evening so I am knackered! Love to all xx

Congrats charmed!!


----------



## MissR

Congrats to all those have had their little bundles and good luck to those still waiting! 

Currently up with baby who I think is constipated. Had this issue with DD but hopefully it will pass quickly. Am feeling pretty sad tonight. I feel like baby is already growing so quickly. I know he is my last and I really just want to cherish every moment. I miss my bump even though I had a crappy pregnancy. I think my emotional hormones have kicked in lol. On a brighter note, I think we have finally decided on a name for baby. We are 99% sure he is going to be named Harley James :) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats all. 

CM I hope it all works out. Keep us updated. 

MissR love the name!

AFM I'm still pregnant!


----------



## startd

Huge congratulations Charmed!
Great name MissR! Such a gorgeous photo

Hahaha still pregnant here too


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats charmed


----------



## 3boys

Congrats charmed and nanaki.
Cm hope everything works out ok. MrsR I love the name. Cluster feeding is draining. I miss being pregnant as well.

Today is the first day I'm going to venture out alone with all 7. We are heading to the zoo. Hopefully I don't lose anyone and it's not too stressful lol


----------



## apreslaube

We came home today. All are well. Eddie's still not breastfeeding well so we are on a 2 hour breastfeeding, pumping, and bottle feeding with formula. Here he is!

https://s8.postimg.org/j9bc3ipj9/image.jpg


----------



## Hit Girl

Eddie is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Aliop

Loving seeing all the newborn babies :cloud9::cloud9: so delicious!


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations charmed and nanaki xxx


----------



## craquinette

Hey Ladies! 
Congrats on all the new arrivals!

My baby didn't wait until October!
My little boy was born on 30th Sept at 39+3. We named him Charlie and are absolutely in love. We're back home now, it still feels a little surreal but all is good! :baby:


----------



## startd

Eddie is so gorgeous!

Congratulations craquinette!


----------



## tallybee

Aw Eddie is beaut xx

Congrats charmed and craquinette xx

I'm still preggers :coffee:


----------



## tazgirl

Beautiful babies!

I'm still pregnant too!


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations craquinette


----------



## MissR

So I've suddenly come over all hormonal and teary. Not sure why. I feel like Harley has already grown so much and he's only 5 days old. I won't be having any more babies so it makes me happy and sad to see both of mine growing so quickly. I'm also feeling a bit sad about how little time I can spend with my DD. 

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations charmed, Craquinette and nanaki x


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats craquinette!

This is my last too and I've been very emotional since she has been born. I keep breaking down crying. :(


----------



## Charmed86

Poor Oliver is a bit jaundiced, so we're staying another night in hospital to pop him into an incubator to see if we can lower his levels. He's such a little soldier. Just had his blood taken & fell asleep on DH. No tears. I'm so sore from delivery still, but that's slowly easing. Managed a shower earlier!! So I'm feeling a little more human :haha: DH has been so great with us both, he's been so helpful & supportive. I am so in love with my little guy, I hope the incubator helps so we can take him home soon. At least he'll be in it in my room, so he'll be with me. This post is all over the place! My mind is frazzled! I can't believe I had a baby! Lol


----------



## Tink1o5

Hopefully the incubator helps your little guy


----------



## lucylu79

Babies Babies Babies!!! Congratulations ladies!!!!

I seem to be very 'on and off' with my symptoms, more 'off' to be honest, literally people keep saying how i'm probably fed up by now but honestly i'm really not! That's why I think he's not coming anyday soon.

I did have a wobbly half an hour today where the bottom of my bump was doing this weird intense pain gradually and then easing off but soon after I needed to empty my bowels and I never felt it again so I just assumed it was the urge to go.

I just wish I knew what a natural contraction felt like! Sometimes I feel like a ftm but as I was induced I just remember pure and utter pain from the moment I felt my first one.


----------



## Aliop

lucylu79 said:


> Babies Babies Babies!!! Congratulations ladies!!!!
> 
> I seem to be very 'on and off' with my symptoms, more 'off' to be honest, literally people keep saying how i'm probably fed up by now but honestly i'm really not! That's why I think he's not coming anyday soon.
> 
> I did have a wobbly half an hour today where the bottom of my bump was doing this weird intense pain gradually and then easing off but soon after I needed to empty my bowels and I never felt it again so I just assumed it was the urge to go.
> 
> I just wish I knew what a natural contraction felt like! Sometimes I feel like a ftm but as I was induced I just remember pure and utter pain from the moment I felt my first one.

I can totally relate! Baby no. 4 and I've never experienced a spontaneous contraction! Yesterday at my NST at the hospital I actually had uterine activity on the monitor for the first time, midwife asked if I could feel it which I could but it wasn't painful just coming and going tightening on the front and constant back ache. She said lots of ladies come in with readings lower than mine and are in pain?? I don't think the toco readings are all that accurate though but it was nice to see some of my 'bigger' BHs on paper lol anyway the tightening a kept up all afternoon, even hard to walk through at one point at the supermarket! Then NOTHING! Totally gone! Haha! So strange! 

All last night (8am on Sunday 4th here), I kept dreaming my waters broke or I was having contractions so I'd wake up to check and nothing:dohh::haha:


----------



## Charmed86

Lucy, I was contracting and didn't even realise it! I had period pains all day & turns out that was contractions! I went in to be induced & was already at 3cm :haha: Don't lose hope xx


----------



## Charmed86

Aliop, my toco readings were in the 60's when I was admitted on Weds & my contractions were going into the 70's. Apparently the number itself isn't what they use, but the pattern of the tightenings. Normally my numbers are lower, it can depend a lot on how your lying etc. My natural contractions weren't that bad & mostly felt like an IBS attack :haha: I was having regular contractions after they broke my waters, every 1-2 mins apart & they just felt like period pains that would come & go. Not really too painful at all! The MW was amazed I was 3cm already, then 5cm 2 hours later as they weren't that bad at all. The hormone drip was another matter. I hate that they forced me to have it in the end!

Oliver is just settled in his incubator after his first night feed. The mws are being weird with me because of how long he feeds for (this feed was 1hr45mins). They're talking about giving him some breast & then topping up with formula, but I'm not really sure why?? The paediatrician was happy for me to exclusively breastfeed, and that was after I explained he might be out of the incubator for at least 2hrs! During the day, he feeds for 30mins-1hr & can then sleep solidly for 4hrs! 

Anyway, I'm rabbiting on. Lol. I need to start a parenting journal! Maybe when I get home. I ought to get some sleep soon, next feed in 2hrs! Only 11hrs until DH is allowed back on the ward.


----------



## Mississippi03

Im trying out this nipple stimulation thing, see if it will send me into labour lol im trying to convince dh to dtd but hes super tired from working all day so it isnt looking likely


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck Mississippi! Hopefully things start up for you soon.


----------



## Aliop

Charmed86 said:


> Aliop, my toco readings were in the 60's when I was admitted on Weds & my contractions were going into the 70's. Apparently the number itself isn't what they use, but the pattern of the tightenings. Normally my numbers are lower, it can depend a lot on how your lying etc. My natural contractions weren't that bad & mostly felt like an IBS attack :haha: I was having regular contractions after they broke my waters, every 1-2 mins apart & they just felt like period pains that would come & go. Not really too painful at all! The MW was amazed I was 3cm already, then 5cm 2 hours later as they weren't that bad at all. The hormone drip was another matter. I hate that they forced me to have it in the end!
> 
> Oliver is just settled in his incubator after his first night feed. The mws are being weird with me because of how long he feeds for (this feed was 1hr45mins). They're talking about giving him some breast & then topping up with formula, but I'm not really sure why?? The paediatrician was happy for me to exclusively breastfeed, and that was after I explained he might be out of the incubator for at least 2hrs! During the day, he feeds for 30mins-1hr & can then sleep solidly for 4hrs!
> 
> Anyway, I'm rabbiting on. Lol. I need to start a parenting journal! Maybe when I get home. I ought to get some sleep soon, next feed in 2hrs! Only 11hrs until DH is allowed back on the ward.

Sounds like little Oliver is a smart cookie already working hard to bring your milk in perfectly! Perhaps they are thinking the formula will help with the jaundice? Fingers crossed he enjoys his little incubator sleep :flower:


----------



## 3boys

Charmed86 said:


> Aliop, my toco readings were in the 60's when I was admitted on Weds & my contractions were going into the 70's. Apparently the number itself isn't what they use, but the pattern of the tightenings. Normally my numbers are lower, it can depend a lot on how your lying etc. My natural contractions weren't that bad & mostly felt like an IBS attack :haha: I was having regular contractions after they broke my waters, every 1-2 mins apart & they just felt like period pains that would come & go. Not really too painful at all! The MW was amazed I was 3cm already, then 5cm 2 hours later as they weren't that bad at all. The hormone drip was another matter. I hate that they forced me to have it in the end!
> 
> Oliver is just settled in his incubator after his first night feed. The mws are being weird with me because of how long he feeds for (this feed was 1hr45mins). They're talking about giving him some breast & then topping up with formula, but I'm not really sure why?? The paediatrician was happy for me to exclusively breastfeed, and that was after I explained he might be out of the incubator for at least 2hrs! During the day, he feeds for 30mins-1hr & can then sleep solidly for 4hrs!
> 
> Anyway, I'm rabbiting on. Lol. I need to start a parenting journal! Maybe when I get home. I ought to get some sleep soon, next feed in 2hrs! Only 11hrs until DH is allowed back on the ward.

That's crazy it's completely normal for babies to cluster feed in the evening.


----------



## tallybee

3boys said:


> Charmed86 said:
> 
> 
> Aliop, my toco readings were in the 60's when I was admitted on Weds & my contractions were going into the 70's. Apparently the number itself isn't what they use, but the pattern of the tightenings. Normally my numbers are lower, it can depend a lot on how your lying etc. My natural contractions weren't that bad & mostly felt like an IBS attack :haha: I was having regular contractions after they broke my waters, every 1-2 mins apart & they just felt like period pains that would come & go. Not really too painful at all! The MW was amazed I was 3cm already, then 5cm 2 hours later as they weren't that bad at all. The hormone drip was another matter. I hate that they forced me to have it in the end!
> 
> Oliver is just settled in his incubator after his first night feed. The mws are being weird with me because of how long he feeds for (this feed was 1hr45mins). They're talking about giving him some breast & then topping up with formula, but I'm not really sure why?? The paediatrician was happy for me to exclusively breastfeed, and that was after I explained he might be out of the incubator for at least 2hrs! During the day, he feeds for 30mins-1hr & can then sleep solidly for 4hrs!
> 
> Anyway, I'm rabbiting on. Lol. I need to start a parenting journal! Maybe when I get home. I ought to get some sleep soon, next feed in 2hrs! Only 11hrs until DH is allowed back on the ward.
> 
> That's crazy it's completely normal for babies to cluster feed in the evening.Click to expand...

Totally completely normal!!

I'm shredded here, been having contractions that amount to nothing, am very sore and sleepless and emotional x


----------



## tallybee

Oh and also made it to 40 weeks :coffee: never been this far and never expected to so very very fed up and scared my body has forgotten what to do, that everything will go wrong


----------



## ClaireJ23

tallybee said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charmed86 said:
> 
> 
> Aliop, my toco readings were in the 60's when I was admitted on Weds & my contractions were going into the 70's. Apparently the number itself isn't what they use, but the pattern of the tightenings. Normally my numbers are lower, it can depend a lot on how your lying etc. My natural contractions weren't that bad & mostly felt like an IBS attack :haha: I was having regular contractions after they broke my waters, every 1-2 mins apart & they just felt like period pains that would come & go. Not really too painful at all! The MW was amazed I was 3cm already, then 5cm 2 hours later as they weren't that bad at all. The hormone drip was another matter. I hate that they forced me to have it in the end!
> 
> Oliver is just settled in his incubator after his first night feed. The mws are being weird with me because of how long he feeds for (this feed was 1hr45mins). They're talking about giving him some breast & then topping up with formula, but I'm not really sure why?? The paediatrician was happy for me to exclusively breastfeed, and that was after I explained he might be out of the incubator for at least 2hrs! During the day, he feeds for 30mins-1hr & can then sleep solidly for 4hrs!
> 
> Anyway, I'm rabbiting on. Lol. I need to start a parenting journal! Maybe when I get home. I ought to get some sleep soon, next feed in 2hrs! Only 11hrs until DH is allowed back on the ward.
> 
> That's crazy it's completely normal for babies to cluster feed in the evening.Click to expand...
> 
> Totally completely normal!!
> 
> I'm shredded here, been having contractions that amount to nothing, am very sore and sleepless and emotional xClick to expand...

Absolutely normal, all of mine have done that.


----------



## Willow01

I wonder if my body has forgotten what to do too!! Does it remember I am pregnant and needs to deliver a baby?! I am so impatient lol


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies. 

Just to let you all know that I have posted a home birth story in birth announcement and stories. Xx


----------



## Rainstorm

I woke up with contractions two hours ago. Not sure what Im feeling though. Mostly back pain, maybe bh ... I dont know. Oh has to tan a quick errand, said he wouldnt be long and to call him if things get worse. :s


----------



## Willow01

Ooooh good luck Rainstorm I hope this is the real thing :)


----------



## Rainstorm

Thanks Willow! But it was nothing... Contractions stopped and I eventually fell back asleep... I woke up so disappointed! lol


----------



## tallybee

Aw rainstorm! xxx so frustrating and cruel when that happens, it's been a few times for me... however, I have been having contractions all day which seem to be moving in the right direction although still not very intense or close together. Just getting on with things and letting it unfold. Every other time they;ve started then stopped within an hour or 2 and this has been all day so fingers crossed!

If she gets a move on before midnight we'll have a due date arrival!


----------



## Rainstorm

How exciting Tally! This might be it for you!! Labour dust! :dust:


----------



## Mississippi03

Tally my contractions aren't consistent or meaningful at all.. Lol sending you baby dust girl!


----------



## onebumpplease

Tally so exciting! 

I feel bad for my DD too, due to the c section recovery even when I have time I can't properly get down with her!


----------



## 3boys

Labour dust to all that need it x


----------



## onebumpplease

3 boys, I can't believe you went to the zoo with 7 children on your own, so amazing!


----------



## Aliop

Tally, hope you're holding your Bub :flower:

Today is my EDD:happydance::happydance: 40 weeks!!! Woohoo!! Feels like such a milestone, like my body has FINALLY worked out how to do this pregnancy thing properly -only took four children! LOL I also feel like my chances of a successful VBAC increase a lot more now as baby should be more 'ready' whenever he decides it's time. I'm also hoping this means he will be born not needing any assistance and be all mine from the second he is earth side :cloud9: 

Hard to believe after a 35 & two 37 week babies I will actually get a full term babe! I've been having a lot of prelabour that goes nowhere & im sure now I am past the magical EDD I'll get impatient but I've made it!! 

Everyone around me is impatient, telling me to hurry up which is super helpful -not:wacko: and my IL's have been here for going on for two weeks as my MIL was worried she would miss the birth (not that she is coming to the birth but they offered to look after the kids) which is driving me beyond demented and I'm sure ruining my mojo for my body to click over into labour arrghhhh!! But anyway, here we are :happydance:


----------



## startd

That's frustrating, Rainstorm. I hope it kicks into established labour soon.

Good luck Tally!

Congrats Aliop!


----------



## Willow01

Good luck Tally!


----------



## 3boys

onebumpplease said:


> 3 boys, I can't believe you went to the zoo with 7 children on your own, so amazing!

Thanks it was a lovely day. Nathan slept got most of it in my ring sling. I had the other 2 little ones aged nearly 2 and 3 in a double buggy and the 4 bigger ones ran around. They were all very well behaved so it was great.


----------



## tallybee

Born at 6.55 this morning, 6lb 12.5 oz after labouring mildly all day yesterday it ramped up about 6.30 pm when the contractions were 4-5 apart and a minute long. Called the mw who arrived quickly and I laboured in the bedroom as planned. Couple hours later I requested cervical check but was only 1.5 dilated but almost fully effaced. Was slightly worried by this since the contractions were so strong I'd expected to be more dilated based on experience. Got her to check again after another couple of hours and was fully effaced but no more dilation! By this stage is been using the g&a but it didn't help and made me vomit. Mw mentioned she'd spotted in my notes that I'd had colposcopy on my cervix for borderline changes 2 years ago and thought that scarring could be causing the issue. She said my cervix was paper thin and could easily dilate all at once after all the hard work already done but possibly not. We decided to give it another couple of hours and then if no change transfer to hospital as I was really struggling with the pain by now. Bearing in mind I had my others with no pain relief and was fine. But I was in constant pain even between contractions.

Called a friend to sit with the kids and as there was no change after that couple of hours we transferred in so I could have some pain relief. I was desperate. As anyone who knows me will understand I was set on another fully natural delivery.

Ambulance took us in and I had morphine which helped a bit. Dr tried to ease the scar tissue cervix open to loosen but it was agony and only got us to 3.5cm then morphine wore off and next lot didn't help and I was in agony begging for epidural &#55357;&#56871; by this stage lo's heart rate was dropping during contractions so it became a worry, I was told the epi would be too long in sorting and taking effect, so I actually consented to spinal anaesthetic, another shot at manipulating cervix open once numb, but if that didn't work a section. I was gutted but had to for safety of lo. Well between the decision and getting the anaesthetic was pure agony like nothing I can describe, beyond my experience and kept having to get into non spd friendly positions to administer it. Horrific but once it kicked in I truly was numb. Very weird, surreal feeling! And crying my eyes out as I was heading for a section which I hated the idea of. 

Anyway they managed to manipulate the scarred cervix once I was numb and it pinged right open! So I was instructed when to push as I was unable to feel contractions by now. I couldn't feel what I was doing and had my legs in stirrups. Ended up with forceps delivery no tears or cuts which was a brilliant result in the end. I'm feeling absolutely destroyed now still catheterised and numb legs so need to stay in not sure until when. 

But Marianne Sheila McCormack is perfect and we are running on euphoria.


----------



## Aliop

Tally, you are AMAZING! Congratulations!! Enjoy your little girl :cloud9:


----------



## Mississippi03

Ohhh tally - sorry about all of the drama for your labour.. But im glad to hear that she has arrived without the need for a csection! Take care of yourself momma'


----------



## 3boys

Oh tally that sounds horrendous I hope you heal well and enjoy your little girl.


----------



## lucylu79

Baby dust to everyone!!!

Baby's putting a lot of pressure on my bits and bottom today, haven't felt this uncomfortable to date, hopefully that's a good sign that he's right in position!
Felt sick earlier but eating has quickly got rid of that feeling. Managed to clean the cupboard that all my bottles, formula etc will live. I am planning on bf to start but combi after a few weeks like with ds.

Hubby has just suggested a snooze....perhaps I can suggest something else to help things along too.....


----------



## startd

Tally, I'm glad you're ok. Congratulations!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations Tally x


----------



## ClaireJ23

3boys said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> 3 boys, I can't believe you went to the zoo with 7 children on your own, so amazing!
> 
> Thanks it was a lovely day. Nathan slept got most of it in my ring sling. I had the other 2 little ones aged nearly 2 and 3 in a double buggy and the 4 bigger ones ran around. They were all very well behaved so it was great.Click to expand...

Today is my first day with all 3 children as OH is back at work. I need to take some tips from you 3boys. Dropped DD1 at playgroup and took DD2 and baby James to mum and toddler group. All going well so far but I enlisted the help of my mum this morning. DD2 and baby James are napping so is quite peaceful at home now.


----------



## tallybee

Thanks all x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Rainstorm

Welcome to the world Marianne! Congrats Tally!!! Sounds like it was hard work but the important thing is it had a good outcome, you're both looking great!!

AFM, today is one of those days it looks as if I could be preggers for another month or two lol, no sign of anything. But I had a surprise baby shower thrown for me and DD yesterday. Dh took me and ds to the mall, and in the meantime my SIL, MIL, mom, aunt and best friends decorated my house beautifully!! We played games, and they gave me A LOT of baby clothes (I didn't need anything else cos we have everything good as new from last time). They gave me the cutest little dresses and onesies. It was a lovely time. I was exhausted from the early morning contractions and the day out, but it was worth it.


----------



## Willow01

Congratulations Tally!!x


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations Tally x


----------



## WW1

Congrats Tally!


----------



## Tink1o5

Tally- the beginning of your story sounds horrific but I am so glad in the end you still got to have your vaginally delivery and that you and lo are both doing great. Huge congrats!!!


----------



## lucylu79

tallybee said:


> Born at 6.55 this morning, 6lb 12.5 oz after labouring mildly all day yesterday it ramped up about 6.30 pm when the contractions were 4-5 apart and a minute long. Called the mw who arrived quickly and I laboured in the bedroom as planned. Couple hours later I requested cervical check but was only 1.5 dilated but almost fully effaced. Was slightly worried by this since the contractions were so strong I'd expected to be more dilated based on experience. Got her to check again after another couple of hours and was fully effaced but no more dilation! By this stage is been using the g&a but it didn't help and made me vomit. Mw mentioned she'd spotted in my notes that I'd had colposcopy on my cervix for borderline changes 2 years ago and thought that scarring could be causing the issue. She said my cervix was paper thin and could easily dilate all at once after all the hard work already done but possibly not. We decided to give it another couple of hours and then if no change transfer to hospital as I was really struggling with the pain by now. Bearing in mind I had my others with no pain relief and was fine. But I was in constant pain even between contractions.
> 
> Called a friend to sit with the kids and as there was no change after that couple of hours we transferred in so I could have some pain relief. I was desperate. As anyone who knows me will understand I was set on another fully natural delivery.
> 
> Ambulance took us in and I had morphine which helped a bit. Dr tried to ease the scar tissue cervix open to loosen but it was agony and only got us to 3.5cm then morphine wore off and next lot didn't help and I was in agony begging for epidural &#65533;&#65533; by this stage lo's heart rate was dropping during contractions so it became a worry, I was told the epi would be too long in sorting and taking effect, so I actually consented to spinal anaesthetic, another shot at manipulating cervix open once numb, but if that didn't work a section. I was gutted but had to for safety of lo. Well between the decision and getting the anaesthetic was pure agony like nothing I can describe, beyond my experience and kept having to get into non spd friendly positions to administer it. Horrific but once it kicked in I truly was numb. Very weird, surreal feeling! And crying my eyes out as I was heading for a section which I hated the idea of.
> 
> Anyway they managed to manipulate the scarred cervix once I was numb and it pinged right open! So I was instructed when to push as I was unable to feel contractions by now. I couldn't feel what I was doing and had my legs in stirrups. Ended up with forceps delivery no tears or cuts which was a brilliant result in the end. I'm feeling absolutely destroyed now still catheterised and numb legs so need to stay in not sure until when.
> 
> But Marianne Sheila McCormack is perfect and we are running on euphoria.

Wow - That's a story alright, thanks for sharing!!

Glad to hear your bundle has arrived safely in the end and I wish you a speedy recovery!!! :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Congrats tally - that's quite a traumatic labour, I'm so glad to hear you didn't have to have a section in the end!


----------



## 2have4kids

I had my girl MacKinky Bronwyn Sept 30th, 5 days before my edd. I was awoken by a strong contraction at 11:30pm and didn't know if that was B&H or the real thing. I thought it was fake. I went into the shower to try to calm my belly and it was great, contractions almost went away. I dried off and got another horrendous one and called our local nursing hotline to ask if they were fake. She said they shouldn't hurt if they're fake. DH & I went back to bed to rest between contractions - annoyingly he kept telling me to sleep (right). At 2am we went to hospital as they were 5 min apart and I was 4 cm dilated. At 6am I asked for an epidural and at 7:30, after 12 min pushing she was delivered. 
We've been struggling with bf-ing at the moment as she's tongue tied so supplementing with formula & pumping. We get her sorted with a doctor tomorrow evening. I have to say it was a very easy pregnancy, easy labour & delivery and she's a super easy baby only up twice each night to feed. I hope I get the chance to do this again!


----------



## Willow01

2have4kids congratulations!


----------



## Willow01

I think I am going to be the last one!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hey Tally congratulations ! My little boy shares the same birthday as yours... hehehe ...

Little Theodore was born at home yesterday lunchtime and is as healthy as can be. We are all so happy and content with everything that happened and for the wonderful midwife team that helped us through a very interesting week lol...

Thank you to God for this wonderful miracle.


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw all these little october babies are so sweet! Congratulations ladies. Those who are still waiting, I hope your LO's come soon!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations ladies beautiful babies :cloud9:

My last day working in the office today and I cannot wait to be working from home I am so uncomfortable now :wacko:
I had a midwife appointment today and baby is head down no longer 'free' but not engaged either - jeez making walking painful I feel like my pelvis is splitting :(


----------



## WW1

Congrats to all the new mummies. I'm counting down to starting Mat leave - 2 more work days!


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats on the new babies


----------



## startd

Congratulations to everyone on their new babies! So exciting!

I'm getting induced tomorrow night if nothing happens before then. I'm really looking forward to meeting my little one


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations 2have4kids and Chrissi xx


----------



## Rainstorm

Congrats new moms!! 

I'm still waiting... I had to run errands with dh today, and went for monitoring. Baby's fine, no sign of anything. I can barely walk these days...


----------



## Aliop

Congratulations Chrissi!! Theodore is one of our top choices for this little one, just waiting to see him and decide if that's his name or not. 

Spent the day yesterday in maternity after my usual OB appointment and having very high BP and low fluid they decided they needed to admit me. Got sent down for an in-depth ultrasound (my OB does a quick one each visit) and fluid pockets around baby are within normal limits -just! BP came down and stayed down through the day (think being away from the MIL was the greatest help lol) and I was allowed to go home at about 6pm after my bloodwork came back and declared excellent:thumbup: I have to go in for another NST on Thursday. 

I had an awesome ultrasound technician who took a look at my cervix and said it was long, closed and 'sorry not looking like it is ready for action yet' lol so that was nice to know it is still just a waiting game. Funnily enough DH and I did the deed last night and I've been having what I assume is a bloody show all morning (TMI sorry!), I have read you can be checked one day and go into spontaneous labour the next which is why I have declined VE's as they seem rather pointless :shrug:

Anyway, hope everyone else is ticking along nicely, either pregnant or enjoying their new additions :flower::flower:


----------



## Mississippi03

Aliop said:


> Congratulations Chrissi!! Theodore is one of our top choices for this little one, just waiting to see him and decide if that's his name or not.
> 
> Spent the day yesterday in maternity after my usual OB appointment and having very high BP and low fluid they decided they needed to admit me. Got sent down for an in-depth ultrasound (my OB does a quick one each visit) and fluid pockets around baby are within normal limits -just! BP came down and stayed down through the day (think being away from the MIL was the greatest help lol) and I was allowed to go home at about 6pm after my bloodwork came back and declared excellent:thumbup: I have to go in for another NST on Thursday.
> 
> I had an awesome ultrasound technician who took a look at my cervix and said it was long, closed and 'sorry not looking like it is ready for action yet' lol so that was nice to know it is still just a waiting game. Funnily enough DH and I did the deed last night and I've been having what I assume is a bloody show all morning (TMI sorry!), I have read you can be checked one day and go into spontaneous labour the next which is why I have declined VE's as they seem rather pointless :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone else is ticking along nicely, either pregnant or enjoying their new additions :flower::flower:

Glad to hear you and babe are doing ok.. One of these days our babes will show up!


----------



## lucylu79

I've had a lovely day at home by myself today, hubby works today tomorrow and fri 12 hour day shifts and with ds at school I took the opportunity to get something done that's been bothering me - The OVEN! Bloody hate cleaning it but to be fair using one of those oven kits really got the burnt on grime off and now its like new again!

Hoovered and moped the floors so i'm feeling better about the house in general. Last thing i's want is to go into labour and either come home to a mess or worse, come home and have visitors, I hate a messy house!!!

Just got back from picking up ds and although I've been active all day and bending a lot, actually walking is another story!

I've lost more plug today but apart from that no more symptoms, he will come when he's ready I guess!!!


----------



## Willow01

Your message just made me go and do some hoovering!!


----------



## Hope87

Hi Ladies,

Well... my EDD has come and gone! My LO is far too comfortable in there!

I had an OBGYN appointment yesterday and I'm only 1cm dilated...but my cervix is extremely soft and baby is very, very low. The doctor did a sweep and we talked about my options. If LO doesn't come on his own, we will proceed with an induction next week. I really, really, reallllllyyyy hope it doesn't come to that. Especially since my doctor will be away for two weeks! Meaning, she won't be be delivering my baby. 

To prevent that, I've been walking lots. Bouncing on a birthing ball. And talking to my LO, convincing him to come out. hahahah! 

How is everyone else? 

How are the new mamas?


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations 2have4boys and Chrissi


----------



## Willow01

Hope87 I hope that things get moving for you soon so your doctor can deliver the baby, it would be a shame if that can't happen.


----------



## 3boys

Hope87 I hope things move along soon.
Afm I can't believe how fast time is going by. Nathan is 4 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Aliop

Still here with baby very happily tucked up inside! This one is so different from my others, he is trying to teach me patience already LOL perhaps he will be my terror haha! 

My OB didn't book me anymore appointments after my 40 week one as she didn't think I'd need it, feels weird not having anything booked and still being pregnant. 

I got woken by some quite intense tightenings throughout the early hours of the morning, little niggly tightenings this morning especially as I walked my big boy to the bus stop but doesn't feel like I'd imagine actual labour starting would feel like?? :shrug:


----------



## startd

Twag & WW1, I hope you enjoy the start of your leave
Nice work Lucylu! I hate cleaning the oven. I had a big day of final cleaning yesterday. Glad everything is sorted now before we go in.
Good luck Hope & Aliop!
3boys, I can't believe it's been a month!

AFM, I've been losing plug, lots of BH, and getting admitted today to start induction. I'm really looking forward to meeting my little one!


----------



## Tink1o5

Hopefully things get moving along for you ladies still patiently waiting for your lo's arrival. 

AFM- I'm 8 days PP and am so stressed about having another PPH. I hemorrhaged 8 hours after my 2nd sons birth. I never got answers as to why. So now it's all I can think about. My PP bleeding slowed down a ton at day 6 but then day 7 (yesterday) it picked up again. My tummy just feels weird. ..and I've had some more cramping. Pph is all I can think about. :(


----------



## Charmed86

I hope babies start arriving soon for you ladies! 

Oliver is 1 week old & I can't believe it. I'm up atm doing the feeds. He cluster feeds so it means very little sleep. DH has been complaining of being sleep deprived so he's asleep on the sofa while I see to Oliver all night. Roll on 8am! He won't settle off me so is currently attached to my arm. I'm so tired.


----------



## Willow01

Startd good luck with the induction today!!


----------



## Twag

Good luck today startd


----------



## lucylu79

Baby dust to everyone today!

I'm experiencing the most discomfort I've experienced today, it's very bare able so I know it's not contractions but still, it must be things moving along slowly, lower back pain also. Going to take it easy today, might even get a hot (well warm) water bottle...I'm aloud one am I? Better go google first!


----------



## Aliop

Good luck startd!! 

Tink, hope all is ok :hugs:

Charmed, hope little Oliver finds a nice little groove soon & you get some sleep.

I'm still having niggle nothing's I think would best describe the tightenings lol lost a fair bit more mucous (yuck sorry!) so hopefully they are working away at something :thumbup: I'm starting to feel sick of everyone's pressure -mainly the MIL- and I'm feeling like my body is reacting to the stress of them being here (2weeks today they've been here!!!!) has really stalled my body. Anyway, it will happen eventually :shrug:


----------



## Aliop

lucylu79 said:


> Baby dust to everyone today!
> 
> I'm experiencing the most discomfort I've experienced today, it's very bare able so I know it's not contractions but still, it must be things moving along slowly, lower back pain also. Going to take it easy today, might even get a hot (well warm) water bottle...I'm aloud one am I? Better go google first!

Sounds like what I've been having! Yes, warm heat pack on your back totally ok. Hope it ticks over into the real thing for you :flower:


----------



## tallybee

Good luck to everyone still waiting!

Thanks for all the lovely messages, we are doing great at home now very tired but recovering well. 

Xxxx


----------



## Mississippi03

Aliop said:


> Good luck startd!!
> 
> Tink, hope all is ok :hugs:
> 
> Charmed, hope little Oliver finds a nice little groove soon & you get some sleep.
> 
> I'm still having niggle nothing's I think would best describe the tightenings lol lost a fair bit more mucous (yuck sorry!) so hopefully they are working away at something :thumbup: I'm starting to feel sick of everyone's pressure -mainly the MIL- and I'm feeling like my body is reacting to the stress of them being here (2weeks today they've been here!!!!) has really stalled my body. Anyway, it will happen eventually :shrug:

I feel so bad for you having the in laws there.. I hope babe shows up soon o that you can get rid of them. Mine arent here but i cant stand the phone calls and texts.. Theyve annoyed me so much with that, that ive decided i dont want them staying when my babe arrives!


----------



## Moniskill

good luck everyone, 
do you think i am bad that i bought my mother in law a sling so that she could get out of the house and take the baby with her... guilt is setting in now.. its a lovely sling, a Pittari, but will she be offended?


----------



## Twag

I think you are a braver woman than I and it is actually a very nice thought

I barely let my MIL take my son out now and she certainly wouldn't be taking my newborn :wacko:


----------



## ClaireJ23

My MIL taking my newborn out of the house. Nightmare scenario for me, never going to happen.

If you have a good relationship with her then go for it.


----------



## Rainstorm

Since we're on the MIL subject, my MIL is sorta annoyed cos she has to babysit DS while I'm in the hospital and she will miss labour. I honestly think it's a bit childish on her part. She cannot expect my mum to be babysitting and her in the prelabour room with me! If my SIL was giving birth she wouldn't allow SIL's MIL to be there and not her, right? I honestly don't know


----------



## MissR

I keep missing all these births! 

Congrats everyone on the new babies! And congrats Tally! I feel like we was waiting forever for our babies! Sorry to hear you had such a hard labour but glad all turned out well in the end :)

Harley is now 9 days old and he was registered today. He is doing well but has bad trapped wind so doesn't settle easily at night. I'm finding it hard to get into any sort of routine but hopefully will get easier when OH goes back to work and we settle into normal life again.

Hope the ladies still waiting for their LOs happens soon xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

On Tuesday at 11 days old the midwife called an ambulance for Michael as he was limp and struggling to breathe. It was one of the scariest moments of my life. Cutting a long story short, we stayed in overnight for monitoring and it looks like he has sthg known as 'floppy larynx ' However it wasn't affecting his numbers so they were happy to let us go home and we have been referred to the ENT specialists to see if anything needs done to help him. I had such awful thoughts on Tuesday, I'm so happy he seems OK!


----------



## Rainstorm

onebumpplease said:


> On Tuesday at 11 days old the midwife called an ambulance for Michael as he was limp and struggling to breathe. It was one of the scariest moments of my life. Cutting a long story short, we stayed in overnight for monitoring and it looks like he has sthg known as 'floppy larynx ' However it wasn't affecting his numbers so they were happy to let us go home and we have been referred to the ENT specialists to see if anything needs done to help him. I had such awful thoughts on Tuesday, I'm so happy he seems OK!

Oh sweetie! It sounds so scary!! :hugs: Im glad you could go home at least


----------



## Tink1o5

How scary!!! Glad his numbers were still ok though and it didn't seem to be effecting him


----------



## Mississippi03

Lol everyone needs some wine to deal with these mils haha.. 

Ive set pretty strict boundaries with my in laws.. Dh and I are planning a trip in winter 2017 and ive already made sure they know my parents are sitting not his. I wont even let them watch my dog. Nice people ith great hearts, but very different from me and wont be pushing their values on my kid


----------



## WW1

onebumpplease said:


> On Tuesday at 11 days old the midwife called an ambulance for Michael as he was limp and struggling to breathe. It was one of the scariest moments of my life. Cutting a long story short, we stayed in overnight for monitoring and it looks like he has sthg known as 'floppy larynx ' However it wasn't affecting his numbers so they were happy to let us go home and we have been referred to the ENT specialists to see if anything needs done to help him. I had such awful thoughts on Tuesday, I'm so happy he seems OK!

How scary! I'm glad Michael is okay x


----------



## Twag

Onebump how scary I am so pleased he seems okay tho


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I had my son October 7 at 8 pm. I ended up with an induction and almost 24 labor. I pushed him out in 15 mins. GL everyone who hasn't delivered yet and congrats to those who have. 
We are still at the hospital recovering. He's feeding great!


----------



## Twag

Congrats


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats


----------



## Rainstorm

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I had my son October 7 at 8 pm. I ended up with an induction and almost 24 labor. I pushed him out in 15 mins. GL everyone who hasn't delivered yet and congrats to those who have.
> We are still at the hospital recovering. He's feeding great!

Congrats! Have a great return home with LO!


----------



## Aliop

Congratulations nmpjcp2015!!:cloud9:

onebumpplease, so glad all is well with Michael! My niece had a floppy larynx and made a wheezy sound when she was asleep, I think it just corrected it self?? Hope you manage to relax again, must of been awfully scary!

I am STILL pregnant!! :wacko::dohh::happydance::shrug: all at once! I walked in to the kids preschool this morning and the first thing one of the teachers said was 'OMG that is going to be a 10 pound baby for sure!' irked the absolute crap out of me LOL Like I care if he comes out a 10 pound baby?? I am feeling quite cranky and ranty today -maybe that's a sign! LOL 

The in-laws have gone on a day trip -thank GOODNESS!!! I know it is a waste being so uptight and cranky anout the situation but I just cannot get past the fact they shouldn't even be here until the baby arrives like we agreed on ARGGHHHH!!! Far out:dohh: 15 days today they have been here...:growlmad:

Anyway, like I wrote I am having a cranky day, need to suck it up and try and relax. 

I do have a whole new appreciation for mums who go overdue, I never knew how frustrating stupid obvious comments were from every single person you see! :dohh:


----------



## Mississippi03

Lol the comments are annoying long before you go overdue!
Still waiting out my babe with ya girl - same due date too! Apparently they arent fully cooked yet hah


----------



## geordiemoo

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I had my son October 7 at 8 pm. I ended up with an induction and almost 24 labor. I pushed him out in 15 mins. GL everyone who hasn't delivered yet and congrats to those who have.
> We are still at the hospital recovering. He's feeding great!

Congratulations x

Onebump, pleased all is ok with Michael x


----------



## Willow01

I am still waiting with you ladies it's so frustrating isn't it!! Come on babies


----------



## 3boys

Oh I hate comments when I go overdue. I normally go 9 days overdue so I know how you feel.


----------



## Hope87

Gah. I'm still pregnant! 

I've been having menstrual like back cramps all night, but I doubt it means early labor. I'm now 40+5 (based on dating scan)/40+3 (based on LMP). If LO doesn't make his appearance this weekend, I'll be induced next week. 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## MissR

Onebump, that must have been so upsetting for you. My DD was admitted to hospital at 2 months old and I was terrified at the time. Sending hugs your way and glad he is doing well xx


----------



## Twag

Sending lots of labour dust :dust: to you ladies that are awaiting the arrival of your little ones!

37 weeks for me tomorrow and I REALLY need to pack my hospital bags :wacko:


----------



## Rainstorm

I'm still pregnant as well! Only god knows how much longer


----------



## Willow01

Poor you Rainstorm you have one stubborn baby who loves it in there too much to leave!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Willow01 said:


> Poor you Rainstorm you have one stubborn baby who loves it in there too much to leave!!

:hugs: thanks for putting that way. I'm just too anxious, and this time around, with a toddler at home to take care of, it's become much harder to go though this stage. But oh well, it will happen eventually. I saw a post from a girl who was 42+. That would be complete hell!!!


----------



## Aliop

Rainstorm said:


> Willow01 said:
> 
> 
> Poor you Rainstorm you have one stubborn baby who loves it in there too much to leave!!
> 
> :hugs: thanks for putting that way. I'm just too anxious, and this time around, with a toddler at home to take care of, it's become much harder to go though this stage. But oh well, it will happen eventually. I saw a post from a girl who was 42+. That would be complete hell!!!Click to expand...

A local lady in my VBAC support group just delivered at 43+2, I am in total awe, imagine the patience!!! And she got her VBAC!! 

40+5 and STILL pregnant here! Had a night with quite regular tightenings that had me thinking 'yes, this must be what spontaneous labour is' and :happydance: so I thought I'd try and rest from 2am onwards and managed to fall asleep, waking every now and then with a good strong tightening but here I am 7am on Saturday the 10th still with a baby inside -what the heck is that about?? I'm starting to think I really suck at this going into labour thing! Lol


----------



## Dark_Star

Happy due date to me... my little buddies are 4 weeks old today!
 



Attached Files:







11201173_10154333680177814_5756773046954988_n.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## geordiemoo

So cute


----------



## Tink1o5

Very cute darkstar. 

Happy due date to me as well. My little girl is 10 days old. <3


----------



## Mississippi03

Mason Michael Alexander was born at 8:24 am weighing 8lbs 7oz and 20 inches long.

Just a few quick details because im exhausted and want to sneak in some sleep while i can!
My water broke at midnight.. Contractions started about twenty minutes later. 
My mw didnt believe i was in active labour 'because it happened too quick' and told me to go back to bed. 
Finally at 330am i called her telling her she needed to come over and he did. She checked me at 430 and said i was 2-3cm and 90% effaced.. 
My contractions were every 3 minutes and complete back labour it was fucking hell. 
At 530 i told her i wanted to go to the hospital because i wanted drugs. She told me she wouldnt take me yet because i wouldnt be 4cm yet and theyd just give me drugs and send me home. I got mad and told her to check my cervix.. She did and looked at me and said we have to go now you are 8cm. 
I went to get in the car and i honestly stood in my driveway and intentionally peed my pants and it was the best choice i made all night.. It made the car ride o much easier. 
I started pushing at around 630am.. Again still all back labour. Not to sugar coat it.. I wasnt trying to deliver him, i was trying to poop.. Because i was convinced that if i could poop it would ease the pain. Not sure i ever pooped?
For the last 30 minutes i was completely dissociating during contractions to the point it was scaring dh. 
Mason was born at 8:24am.. I have minimal tearing.. All very superficial and around my labia not my perenium.. But it still hurts like an effer to pee! 
We came home around 130pm and have been exhausted ever since! Hes breast fed 2.5 times.. Hes such a sleepy boy lol
Ohhhh and for the record.. I didnt get the drugs. I was only allowed gas and air as it was too late. Was done au naturale.. And hurt like a mother fucker
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rainstorm

Aliop 43+ is crazy! 
Dark star the look cuter and cuter as time passes. Hope you are all doing well and adjusting after your initial setbacks.
Mississippi congrats!!! Thanks for sharing your birth story! He's so gorgeous!!


----------



## Hope87

Hi Ladies! Well, there has been a change in plans! My day started with LO not moving. It was terrifying! From 4am until 9am he wasn't moving, even after orange juice and coffee. We rushed to the hospital, they found his heartbeat, but was worried how low it was. They admitted me, monitored baby, and have begun induction. Currently on a round of cervidil, and will start pitocin sometime tomorrow. Looks like we'll be having a Canadian Thanksgiving baby. Will post updates when able.


----------



## lucylu79

Hope87 - Thanks for updating us on your induction and I hope lo is ok, sounds like if they are inducing you gradually.

What happened to the lady who was due to be induced and then her waters went - Startd was it??

AFM, seeing as it was my due date yesterday I was going to have a treat of a little glass of red, thought it might help me relax and at least spend one night in my bed but I didn't have any in the end - Don't get me wrong I can't wait for one once lo is here but last night wasn't the time and instead I had a Rennie!

Is anyone taking Rennie's?? The pack says its ok during pregnancy, just be nice to know i'm not the only one and ok to do so?

DS has a hair cut at 10am so we've got a bit of a walk from the car park and back but that's about it for me today, hubs will take him swimming after and I've got a hot date with the ironing! I have this massive fear of lo arriving and MIL coming around and taking it to do :/


----------



## Aliop

GL Hope!! 

Well done Mississippi03!!! Mason is beautiful :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Willow01

Congratulations Mississippi!!

Hope87 - good luck with the induction, I am glad you went to the hospital when you did and are now in the right hands :)

Startd - I hope everything went well for you :)

39 + 1 today, won't be allowed a sweep until 41 weeks so I am hoping things happen before that!!


----------



## Rainstorm

I definitely felt dd engaging last night, and this morning her head was much lower so yay! We're moving in turtle motion but it was a change!!


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations mississippi, good luck hope


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats Mississippi! Glad it finally happened for you

Good luck hope!


----------



## Aliop

40+6 :haha::wacko::happydance::dohh::shrug::baby: seriously have no idea how I feel about it?? All I do know is pre-labour is getting a little bit tiring :wacko:

Good news is the IL's leave today (have to go back to work tomorrow :happydance:) so my DH is tipping tonights the night LOL :haha:


----------



## Rainstorm

Aliop said:


> 40+6 :haha::wacko::happydance::dohh::shrug::baby: seriously have no idea how I feel about it?? All I do know is pre-labour is getting a little bit tiring :wacko:
> 
> Good news is the IL's leave today (have to go back to work tomorrow :happydance:) so my DH is tipping tonights the night LOL :haha:

Good luck!!! Hope today's the Day!


----------



## Tink1o5

Good Luck Aliop! Hope things get going for you.


----------



## MissR

Congrats Mississippi! What a gorgeous little baby :) 

Good luck hope, and all the other ladies waiting on babies, wishing you lots of labour dust xx

Harley is now 12 days old. Time is flying by too quickly!! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Willow01

I think I need a bucket of labour dust to get things moving for me lol!


----------



## Charmed86

Really hope this works! Sorry if the file is huge, I'm on my phone. I'd like to introduce Oliver David John, born 1st Oct at 10.33am & weighing 7lbs 4ozs. I've not written my birth story yet, so I'll do that now for anyone who is interested :) It didn't go how I'd hoped, but me & Oliver are both ok & that's all that matters really. I can't believe he's 10 days old now! 

I went in to be induced on 30th September, I was late going in as the hospital had to close earlier in the day due to being too busy! I'd been bouncing on my birthing ball all morning & had period pains constantly. It just felt like an ibs attack, so I ignored it & DH & I watched some tv while we waited to be called in.

At 3pm I got the call asking us to go in for 4pm! I was so nervous. When we got there, they took me to the labour ward & eventually examined me. Turns out I was already 3cm dilated & having regular contractions. They were constant because at that point, Oliver was back to back. They broke my waters & sent me to walk around for an hour or so. 2 hours later & I'd dilated to 5cm! The midwives were amazed! 

Then things started to go downhill, they made me have constant monitoring & if I said I didn't want it, they told me I was hurting Oliver. I was strapped to a monitor and had to lie in bed.. Which made the contractions agony & I didn't dilate at all. They told me I had to start on the hormone drip as I wasn't progressing, so they hooked that up. I told them I wanted to go really slow on it & they agreed. The midwife actually turned it up whenever she got the chance & I went from 0.5ml per hour to 3ml per hour in no time. The contractions started getting really intense and painful. They were so close together & I could barely cope. I demanded an epidural & that took 2 hours to come, it was then placed incorrectly & failed. The midwife wouldn't believe me that it hadn't work & 2 people came in to test it. It had failed. The contractions were back to back at this point & moving me around to do the epi made me throw up. They checked me again around this time & I was only 6cm dilated. 

I demanded they turn the drip off, which they did around 2am! It was a case of turn it off or I'd rip it out of my arm! They said it'd take an hour to wear off though & the epi could be resited, but the guy was in surgery right now so couldn't do it. The midwives started whispering something so I asked them what they were saying?! Apparently the guy was on his way! Eventually he came, 2 hours after I asked for it to be resited. Meanwhile, I've been begging for a c section & told them I'd cut Oliver out myself if I had to! The midwives were trying to tell me not to do that, just think of the scar! Lol. I really didn't care! 

The resited epi worked amazingly. The guy gave me a stronger dose, the one they give people before c sections to help me calm down. It worked within 30mins, but instantly it eased the pain. For a while I was still using gas & air alongside it. I still had great use of my legs too, which was odd. The midwives were confused! The ridiculous thing is, once they'd resited the epi, they checked me & I'd dilated to 10cm by myself!! That stupid hormone drip did nothing but cause me agony!! 

They asked me to wait an hour or so before pushing, so I had a nap. I was exhausted. I pushed for an hour & a half, but they weren't happy with how Oliver was progressing so there was talk of forceps. I pushed as hard as I could, but he was facing the side, so it was unlikely he'd come without intervention. They gave me a dose of something to numb me again, faster working than the epi though. The dr got all of her equipment. It all gets a bit hazy after that. 

The dr pulled on Oliver every time I had a contraction & I pushed along too. He came out with around 3 pushes I believe. I had an episiotomy & tore twice. I lost around 600ml of blood.

Once Oliver was out, the paediatrician took him straight away & checked him over. Initially he had problems breathing, but he was given oxygen & he was ok after a while. I was being stitched up at this point, with lots of things in me to stop my bleeding. 

We had some skin to skin, Oliver fed & we were moved over to the ward to rest. We had to be in for at least 24hrs for olivers blood tests. It ended up being 4 days in hospital as I struggled to feed him, then he was jaundiced. He's doing much better now, no thanks to the Drs & midwives! Turns out my milk never came in, it still hasn't. So Oliver was working so hard to get milk & was essentially starving. We ended up in hospital with him on Monday because he'd deteriorated so quickly. They tested my supply & put him into formula. He'd lost 13.5% of his birth weight. 

He is doing much better & by weds he'd put 210g (8oz) back on in two days! The midwife was amazed. Haha. I'm still ridiculously sore from all of my stitches, thankfully my GP gave me some meds for that, so I can just about sit down! The bruising was really bad. The tears were through my labia & internally & the episiotomy runs down towards my anus. The midwife said it was the worst she's ever seen! 

So yeah, that's my story & our first few days!! Lol. I'm sorry if it's a bit disjointed, Oliver is still waking every hour in the night to feed so I am exhausted! 

Congrats to all the new Mummies!! And good luck to all of those still to go. You're time will come soon! xxx


----------



## Aliop

Charmed, Oliver is adorable:cloud9::cloud9: and you are AMAZING! Congratulations again!! 

I am currently in the midst of what I think may be spontaneous labour!! Contractions every 4-5 mins, and getting very intense. To be honest I am terrified -what if this isn't the real deal and I am struggling with it already?? It is 4am here and I am 41 weeks exactly today.


----------



## lucylu79

Amazing story Charmed and thanks for sharing!!! Congratulations x


----------



## lucylu79

Aliop said:


> Charmed, Oliver is adorable:cloud9::cloud9: and you are AMAZING! Congratulations again!!
> 
> I am currently in the midst of what I think may be spontaneous labour!! Contractions every 4-5 mins, and getting very intense. To be honest I am terrified -what if this isn't the real deal and I am struggling with it already?? It is 4am here and I am 41 weeks exactly today.

Have you taken anything? Paracetamol and perhaps a bath for the pain?

Don't worry about how you will cope if this is it - Try to go with the flow and keep timing them I say. Good luck!!


----------



## lucylu79

Willow01 said:


> I think I need a bucket of labour dust to get things moving for me lol!

Here Here!


----------



## Tink1o5

Charmed- you did amazing. I'm glad you and lo are home safe and happy

Aliop- I have to agree try not to worry about it and just go with the flow. Stress will NOT help the process.


----------



## 3boys

lucylu79 said:


> Aliop said:
> 
> 
> Charmed, Oliver is adorable:cloud9::cloud9: and you are AMAZING! Congratulations again!!
> 
> I am currently in the midst of what I think may be spontaneous labour!! Contractions every 4-5 mins, and getting very intense. To be honest I am terrified -what if this isn't the real deal and I am struggling with it already?? It is 4am here and I am 41 weeks exactly today.
> 
> Have you taken anything? Paracetamol and perhaps a bath for the pain?
> 
> Don't worry about how you will cope if this is it - Try to go with the flow and keep timing them I say. Good luck!!Click to expand...

Please don't take paracetamol it blocks prostaglandins which you need to get labour started. Paracetamol has been linked to long drawn out slow labours because of this.


----------



## lucylu79

Oh crumbs sorry I thought it was safe!


----------



## WW1

3boys said:


> lucylu79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aliop said:
> 
> 
> Charmed, Oliver is adorable:cloud9::cloud9: and you are AMAZING! Congratulations again!!
> 
> I am currently in the midst of what I think may be spontaneous labour!! Contractions every 4-5 mins, and getting very intense. To be honest I am terrified -what if this isn't the real deal and I am struggling with it already?? It is 4am here and I am 41 weeks exactly today.
> 
> Have you taken anything? Paracetamol and perhaps a bath for the pain?
> 
> Don't worry about how you will cope if this is it - Try to go with the flow and keep timing them I say. Good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't take paracetamol it blocks prostaglandins which you need to get labour started. Paracetamol has been linked to long drawn out slow labours because of this.Click to expand...

I'm sure they recommend paracetamol in the UK! 

Charmed - what a birth story! Your little one is beautiful. 

Good luck Aliop - I hope you're soon cuddling your baby.


----------



## Rainstorm

Aliop best of luck!


----------



## Lost7

I never joined this thread, but my little boy Jake would have been due Tuesday 13th October. :cry:


----------



## MissR

Charmed he is so gorgeous! Congrats and sorry to hear your labour was so difficult! Xx

Aliop good luck!!xx


----------



## Charmed86

Paracetamol is recommended in the uk, but only because it buys the midwives an hour or so :haha: The parenting class midwife told us that they suggest taking it & having a bath, waiting an hour or so, just to stop you coming in! 

Aliop, best of luck! You can do this! 

I'm sorry for your loss Lost7. Hugs xx


----------



## lucylu79

Charmed86 said:


> Paracetamol is recommended in the uk, but only because it buys the midwives an hour or so :haha: The parenting class midwife told us that they suggest taking it & having a bath, waiting an hour or so, just to stop you coming in!
> 
> Aliop, best of luck! You can do this!
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss Lost7. Hugs xx

Phew, I thought i'd told the op to take paracetamol and it be harming to either her or the baby. I knew my mw had told me that it was fine to be taken, in fact my friend gave birth 2 weeks ago and she managed to just do it on 2 paracetamol and G&A and it happened in less than 5 hours.

Lost7 - Very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

AFM - Day 3 overdue and I had a rubbish nights sleep. Glad I've got nothing to do today except take ds to school shortly. After that, I've a date with the sofa! Ironing and hovering can wait :sleep:


----------



## Charmed86

No, you're ok Lucy! I've been told to take before during my pregnancy, just stick to the guidelines obviously :) 

I've just showered & looked at 'myself' in the mirror. The bruising has gone down significantly now, but my bum looks kind of weird. Like they've deformed it while stitching me back up! :(


----------



## tallybee

Hey all! Hard to catch up on my phone but hope everyone is keeping up ok! Labour dust to those still waiting.

Marianne is a week old!! Day 5 she had gained 90 grams from birth weight, very pleased with that! She's a little booby monster and fab in every way :)

I'm feeling really good and been out and about quite a bit, so so good to be able to walk!


----------



## 3boys

Oh no paracetamol won't do any harm it just blocks the bodies receptors to prostaglandin which can slow labour down.


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: :happydance: full term - baby can come now please :haha:

She is so low down :wacko:


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi everyone! Hope all the babies are doing well and all the bumps are ready for labour soon! 
AFM last night ds slept at his grandparents for the first time ever. We wanted him to have some practice cos we know he will be spending at least one night away from me when I'm in the hospital, and we didn't want it to be such a shock. Luckily, it went smoothly. He fell asleep without problems and woke up in a good mood. We picked him up first thing in the morning. Unfortunately, I couldn't get any rest cos I've been having period like pain since we went to sleep last night. Had a very rough night. No contractions though, but something must be cooking


----------



## 2have4kids

Twag, Rainstorm& Allop how are things? Fx for you!
Lost, so sorry to hear of you losses, are you still trying?
Charmed sounds like a horrific induction, our dd wasn't getting milk on the first night or second day so I demanded formula. The nurses were so hesitant saying it would prevent my milk from coming in but I wasn't going to continue hearing dd scream in hunger. We got formula supplementation the first week and she only lost 6 oz and was back up to full birth weight by day 6. I don't like how medical staff are so rigid (obviously with many things like the drip too). 

We're having a fantastic time with dd, she only wakes once or twice/night for feedings and travels really well.


----------



## Charmed86

Rainstorm, keep an eye on those period pains! I dilated to 3cm with period pains! They didn't come & go in waves either, just constant pain. Turned out at the time, baby was back to back! Something might be happening!!

2have4kids, the hospital was really awful. Turns out I'm anaemic too, which the GP has picked up on.. But that can affect milk supply & might explain why it never came in! The hospital are supposed to check iron levels if a woman loses a certain amount of blood, for a vaginal birth, it's over 500ml & I lost 600ml. Enough for it to be classed as a postpartum haemorrhage :( 

I saw my MW today, who was more bothered about filling in paperwork than actually talking to me. She wrote that my uterus had contracted properly, but never actually checked!! Also, she told us off for feeding on demand because overnight Oliver had a few small & some larger feeds. She said if we carry on then he'll just play us. Um, he's 11 days old.. I don't think he's playing us! Lol. Ridiculous. 

I'm going to see my GP tomorrow about the anaemia & hopefully get more painkillers from him. A midwife is coming out on Thurs to check Oliver's bilirubin levels, so I'll ask her to check my uterus for me. I'm so unhappy with the care we received. Both during labour and after Oliver was born. I want to complain about it. Imagine if we hadn't picked up on olivers feeding! He would have died!! Because they were reluctant to let us give him formula. The whole experience has soured me to the thought of having a second child. DH is ok with that. Labour was bad for him to witness. He said he never wants to see me in that pain ever again :(


----------



## Rainstorm

Charmed the pain hasnt subsided so you give me hope!! Anyway, your MW sounds like a bit of am @$$ to me. Baby needs to feed on demand at least the first month. He's trying to grow up not play with you poor thing lol dont pay attention to her


----------



## GingerPanda

I've FINALLY gone through and updated with all the ladies who have had their babies that told us the baby's name, birthdate, and whatever other info they shared.

If you've had your baby and the front page isn't updated, I didn't have enough info to do so. If you want your baby's info on the front page, post the name, date of birth, and anything else you want to share (weight and/or length). :)

CONGRATS TO THE NEW MAMAS!

LABOR DUST TO ALL THE LADIES WHO ARE WAITING!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Heres my info. 

Samuel Henry - 7lb 13oz - Oct 7 - 8:02 PM - 21 inches


----------



## Aliop

I got my VBAC!!!!! My little boy arrived on Monday 12th October at 12.26pm after just four hours of active labour! He is perfect, weighs 7lbs 3oz & 47cm long. He arrived at 41 weeks gestation exactly. Will post more when we come home on Friday.


----------



## Charmed86

Massive congratulations Aliop!! How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Aliop

Charmed86 said:


> Massive congratulations Aliop!! How are you feeling? xxx

On top of the world!! So happy & content, walked away with no grazes or tears and feel amazingly well xxx


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Aliop


----------



## lucylu79

Congrats Aliop! Gives me hope which seems to be fading by the day, ay 40+4 i'm starting to thing about the induction that's booked for the 22nd. 

I know its days away and things could change at any moment but i'm just feeling a bit more like I need to be prepared for an induction today - I'll call it hormones!


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations ladies xx


----------



## Twag

Labour dust being sent to those that need it :dust:

I have had period type cramps/aches for the last 2 days and also lightening cervix ouch hoping it is doing something :wacko:


----------



## Willow01

Congratulations Aliop!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Congratulations Aliop! Cant wait to ser pics of your Little piece of sunshine!!


----------



## tazgirl

My beautiful girls are a week old today, another successful vbac, induced at 37+6, twin 1 weighed 6lb13 and twin 2 weighed 7lb 14.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Twag

Congrats Tazgirl they are adorable


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations tazgirl xx


----------



## WW1

Congrats Aliop and Tazgirl x


----------



## GingerPanda

Lost7 said:


> I never joined this thread, but my little boy Jake would have been due Tuesday 13th October. :cry:

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've had a couple, myself. :hugs:



Congrats Aliop and Tazgirl! Post baby info if you want it on the front page! :)


----------



## Charmed86

I ended up at the maternity assessment unit last night, turns out I have a uterine infection, possible retained products and anaemia. This whole time, the midwives have been brushing me off, telling me that the pain I'm feeling is normal, my discharge is normal etc. Just wanted to say that if anyone has even the slightest feeling that something isn't right, then push to get it investigated. Stupid midwives, I'm so angry at them! I've been given a combination of antibiotics that are apparently the equivalent of drinking disinfectant :haha: & should kill everything and anything! Plus a scan tomorrow to see whether there is anything remaining. And on top of that, iron tablets and strong painkillers, that don't actually kill the pain as effectively as id like.. But enough that I can just about sit up and feed Oliver. The midwife last night said she wasn't surprised my milk never came in, my body probably just refused after everything it's been through!


----------



## Rainstorm

Charmed hope you recover soon so you can enjoy Oliver... Thanks for sharing this info with us.
AFM, ob App today. I seriously hope he gives me good news. Today is my 9 year aniversary, 4 year marriage anniversary!


----------



## MissR

Congrats aliop and tazgirl!

Poor you charmed, hope your feeling a little better now xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Charmed, I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through. 

My little Sebastian was born on the 12th via elective csection at 3.738kg (8lb 4oz) . He's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Twag

Huge congrats Hit Girl :hugs:


----------



## WW1

Congrats Hit girl. 

Sorry to hear you've been through such a hard time, Charmed. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon x


----------



## Rainstorm

Ok so I saw my OB today. He will induce me early saturday morning. It was kind of a mess cos the hospital we were supposed to go to is in a financial crisis so he's having me go to another hospital. DH went crazy cos we had asked him several times if the hospital would remain the same and he would always say everything was fine, and now two days before labour he tells us we're going somewhere else, a place I've never even stepped on. I honestly didn't give a damn where, but DH was livid. So then he starts making a fuss of everything, that it will be an inconvenience if baby comes on saturday, that it's mother's day on sunday (where I live) and we will have to postpone the celebration. I could have killed him!! He's very structured and he was overwhealmed by the sudden change of venue, but he should at least try and pretend for my and baby's sake that he can handle it!!! Than he had to teach a late class and there was a bad storm outside and he left all the same and I was left with ds and a twisted ankle that is killing me (I can barely walk) and all this rage. Half an hour later he called and apologised, but it was such an awful day... So yea! My little girl is coming on saturday! Just two more days two go!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Tazgirl, hitgirl, & Allop congrats!! 

Rainstorm wishing you all the best Saturday - let us know how it goes!

Charmed if they have you on harsh antibiotics you may want to get some probiotics or acidophilus to avoid heartburn & recurrent uti's. When I got pneumonia with h1N1 a few years back they put me on harsh antibiotics and I was up all night long with the most horrific heartburn. And then, because those pills wipe out all good and bad bacteria I suffered a uti. Probiotics introduce good bacteria back which help you recover and avoid the nasty side effects of antibiotics. Are you still going to try to breastfeed?

Twag you're still hanging in there? Sending you :dust:

GP I had to laugh, you've got my daughters name a little messed up...it's MacKinley rather than MacKinkey:haha:


----------



## Twag

Rainstorm - good luck for Saturday sorry yesterday was so stressful but hoping all goes well for you in the new hospital :hugs:

Still hanging in there I have my 38 week midwife appointment on TUesday so although I know she won't check down there as they don't I will at least get to know what madam is doing :shrug:
I am SO ready for her to arrive tho - I have been feeling sicky again, still af type achy also, today I have gone through my mothers cupboards etc (I am at my parents house during the day as I didn't want to be home alone with my son & 2 dogs this close to the end) and sorted those so nesting has kicked in somewhat :thumbup: hopefully she doesn't keep me waiting too much longer :thumbup:

Sending labour dust to all those still waiting :dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

2have4kids said:


> GP I had to laugh, you've got my daughters name a little messed up...it's MacKinley rather than MacKinkey:haha:

I thought it was probably MacKinley, but you wrote MacKinkey in your post, and I was like, "Well, who am I to judge what people name their kids?" LOL


----------



## Rainstorm

Thanks Twag, I know how you feel.. At least you get some help with ds. I recruited my mom for today and my MIL for tomorrow cos of my twisted ankle.
Ginger hows Lucy doing? Did your mom get used to the name in the end?


----------



## GingerPanda

She did. We told her Lucina's name when they came to the hospital, and she goes, "Oh, that's not THAT bad." :growlmad:

She refuses to call her Lucina, only Luci. Which is her nickname, but she's never even SAID Lucina's whole name, so I feel like she's trying to forget it's not just Luci because she doesn't like it as much.

Oh well. Not her kid. When I was pregnant, I told her she shouldn't get to say anything about picking bad names. Because she named me Hailey, which comes from the Old English term for someone who cleans up hay and crap from horse stalls! :haha:


----------



## tallybee

Lol gp!

Luckily we have had everyone really happy about lo's name! Oh's mum is over the moon we used her name. 

Marianne is now 7 pounds 11 ounces so gaining really well,she's a little sweetheart melting our hearts despite the broken sleep lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

I made this for Luci's one month on the 8th. :cloud9:

https://s7.postimg.org/3x0zadia3/FB_20151012_19_46_16_Saved_Picture.jpg


----------



## Rainstorm

GingerPanda said:


> I made this for Luci's one month on the 8th. :cloud9:
> 
> https://s7.postimg.org/3x0zadia3/FB_20151012_19_46_16_Saved_Picture.jpg

You made me laugh with the name thing... don't pay attention to your mom. Actually, I had never heard the name before and I love it! It sounds similar to my dd's name: Evelina. 
Anyways, that one month pic is the sweetest thing! I loved it! (my ds hated tummy time as well lol)


----------



## Tink1o5

Love the one month pic GP! I may have to do something like that for my little girl. Although im not the most creative person :haha:


----------



## Aliop

We are home! Baby boy is 4 days old, he hates sleep but LOVES breastfeeding, is totally adorable and weighed 6lb 13oz on discharge today. Milk is in but I am working on building a better supply to see if he will sleep better when more satisfied. Kids are totally smitten :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: as are we. Looking forward to having DH to help tonight and keep me company. Will read through properly and catch up on all the news plus write up our birth story. Cannot believe I got my VBAC:happydance:


----------



## Tink1o5

Aliop - HUGE congrats on your VBAC! I'm happy to hear everything seems to be going wonderfully for you! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congrats Aliop glad you got your VBAC :thumbup: enjoy being home

AFM - hardly slept a wink last night and today I just feel rotten all full of cold and a headache :( eugh


----------



## tallybee

Awesome congrats aliop on the vbac:happydance:

Sorry you're feeling so rough twag xx

Gp that is a lovely idea for her 1 month :)


----------



## Rainstorm

Aliop congrats! Enjoy being home with your full family!!

Over here, DH and I are getting everything ready for tomorrow. We finished putting up the guest room (very last minute I know, the matress for the bed arrived this morning). This time tomorrow, I will hopefully be holding my daughter in my arms!!!


----------



## 3boys

Good luck rainstorm x


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck rainstorm!


----------



## 2have4kids

GingerPanda said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> GP I had to laugh, you've got my daughters name a little messed up...it's MacKinley rather than MacKinkey:haha:
> 
> I thought it was probably MacKinley, but you wrote MacKinkey in your post, and I was like, "Well, who am I to judge what people name their kids?" LOLClick to expand...

Omg did I? :haha: coukd you imagine the poor thing going around with a name like MacKinkey? Poor thing!


----------



## Willow01

Good luck Rainstorm!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Thank you girls! I'm about to get my drip going so enjoying my past pain-free hours. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Twag

Good luck


----------



## tallybee

Good luck rainstorm xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Yay. Hope all is smooth and easy for you


----------



## Aliop

Can't wait to hear Rainstorm, GL!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi girls. Labour was amazing, I dilated incredibly fast compared to last time. She was born before we could even realize what was going on. Her name is Evelina, she was born October 17th at 1:08pm. She weighed 6.87 oz and she's beautiful! 
Her brother met her in the afternoon and he was ok with it, though he obviously wasn't thrilled, but it went much better than I expected. 
She had a Little trouble latching but she's getting the hang of it. Thanks for all your support! I'll update once I'm home.


----------



## WW1

Congrats Rainstorm!


----------



## Aliop

Congratulations Rainstorm!! Enjoy your new baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats


----------



## Twag

Congrats rainstorm


----------



## tallybee

Rainstorm congrats Hun xxx


----------



## shelby1090

It's been forever since I posted but I've kept up with everyone. Congrats on all your babies! Anyone still pregnant? I'm due this Friday and feel so ready to meet my baby girl. I'm a centimeter dilated and 80% effaced and she's a -1 station as of last Thursday. I have my next appt this Thursday and I'll be scheduling my induction in case she doesn't make her appearance by 41 weeks. I've been walking, birth ball sitting and dh and I have tried dtd. Even got a sweep done last appointment and nothing but cramping. Been getting nauseous at night again now and some braxton Hicks. I'm just so ready to meet our little Lila and be her mommy!! Anyone else waiting to enjoy their babe?


----------



## Twag

Still waiting here too 
Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer


----------



## 2have4kids

Rainstorm glad to hear your labour was great, congrats on your little girl!


----------



## WW1

Still waiting here - not very patiently!


----------



## Twag

Very impatient here too lol :blush:


----------



## Aliop

Hope the rest of our October mummies are enjoying their last few days/weeks before their LO's arrive & I hope they arrive soon for you :flower:

How's the new babies going? My little boy is a different temperament to my others (not sure why this shocks me lol), I've had to co-sleep with him as he will not have a bar of his cradle or bassinet :wacko: he sleeps right in the crook of my arm and likes to feed on and off ALL night long :sleep: I unwrapped him at 2am this morning, changed his butt and basically woke him right up with the intention of him having a good feed and then good stint of sleep but he wasn't having it! Took one side and then sound asleep and wouldn't attach again, woke an hour later looking for the rest :dohh:vicious cycle!! Trying to work out how I am going to juggle everything with all the kids next week alone :shrug::shrug: anyway, that's my sleep deprived complaint lol


----------



## Charmed86

Aliop, Oliver is exactly the same. I had to give formula as my milk never came in (thanks nature) & O will have up to 1L of formula a day, in hourly chunks. It's absolutely exhausting.


----------



## Dark_Star

My boys feed for an hour at a time every 2-3 hours... when you factor in bum changes and getting them back to sleep, there's very little time to spare. Once one is fed and clean the other needs it, I'm not even eating until the afternoon most days.


----------



## lucylu79

My induction was booked for 6.45am this morning and i' been dying t get on here to tell you all that Dougie Jack was born on Sunday 18th at 4.31pm after my first contraction at 2.30pm! It was all so fast I had him at home!!! 

I will post a full birth story as soon as I can, he's just perfect, feeding is hard as my milk hasn't come in yet and i'm so sore! Might try a bottle of formula today just to give me a break...i've only slept about 10hours since fri!

Labour dust to everyone patiently waiting


----------



## Aliop

Congratulations!!! Very quick arrival!


----------



## WW1

Congratulations lucylu - that was speedy!


----------



## apreslaube

I'm sorry I haven't been on in a couple weeks. As expected, I have PPD and I'm now starting to feel better - went on meds last week. I'm struggling to breast feed as I have low supply but I'm working hard to increase it. Baby is doing well. I hope all the other babies are doing well and the ladies waiting, I hope you have a safe and quick delivery.


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations Lucylu!

Aliop, Lois is really excellent, such a chilled baby - just like her sister which we weren't expecting at all, really thought we'd get a livelier one but there is still time! I chose to ff and she's feeding really well, 4 oz every 3/4 hours. Sleeping mostly in between which is getting very dull for her big sister! We have had lots of issues with throwing bottles up as she's been snotty for the past couple of weeks and burping takes an age, she drinks a bottle in about 20 mins but burping her 3 times through the bottle takes at least an hour. Finding it a whole new experience having to cope with two, especially getting ready for school in the morning and I'm lucky to have had help every day as I'm unable to drive. Dreading after half term when I actually have to get us all out of the house and to school all by myself. Mostly I'm trying to rest and get sleep when I can to get fully recovered from c-section so that we can all start getting out and about more and trying to enjoy Lois as I know she will be my last baby.


----------



## Aliop

Charmed86 said:


> Aliop, Oliver is exactly the same. I had to give formula as my milk never came in (thanks nature) & O will have up to 1L of formula a day, in hourly chunks. It's absolutely exhausting.

It sucks so bad, I am running on empty which I am sure you are too :hugs:I decided to try and give a dummy last night to stretch him to two hours between feeds and got him in his cradle asleep for a whole 2.5hrs!! I'm not a dummy fan and haven't used one with my others but desperate times and all LOL 



Dark_Star said:


> My boys feed for an hour at a time every 2-3 hours... when you factor in bum changes and getting them back to sleep, there's very little time to spare. Once one is fed and clean the other needs it, I'm not even eating until the afternoon most days.

I'm exhausted thinking about having to do everything twice :hugs: 



apreslaube said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been on in a couple weeks. As expected, I have PPD and I'm now starting to feel better - went on meds last week. I'm struggling to breast feed as I have low supply but I'm working hard to increase it. Baby is doing well. I hope all the other babies are doing well and the ladies waiting, I hope you have a safe and quick delivery.

Glad to read you are starting to feel better :hugs: PPD is awful, glad you're getting help early on :hugs:



geordiemoo said:


> Congratulations Lucylu!
> 
> Aliop, Lois is really excellent, such a chilled baby - just like her sister which we weren't expecting at all, really thought we'd get a livelier one but there is still time! I chose to ff and she's feeding really well, 4 oz every 3/4 hours. Sleeping mostly in between which is getting very dull for her big sister! We have had lots of issues with throwing bottles up as she's been snotty for the past couple of weeks and burping takes an age, she drinks a bottle in about 20 mins but burping her 3 times through the bottle takes at least an hour. Finding it a whole new experience having to cope with two, especially getting ready for school in the morning and I'm lucky to have had help every day as I'm unable to drive. Dreading after half term when I actually have to get us all out of the house and to school all by myself. Mostly I'm trying to rest and get sleep when I can to get fully recovered from c-section so that we can all start getting out and about more and trying to enjoy Lois as I know she will be my last baby.

Louis sounds like a dream baby, I'm jealous lol We have lots of burping time here too, he is quite windy and miserable when he has trapped wind. Next Monday I am on my own with all four and have to do the school and preschool run and I am pooping myself over it already, no idea how to make it work but I guess we will have to somehow. 

We had his newborn photos taken yesterday, can't wait to see them. Nothing exciting happening today, trapped in a bit of a Groundhog Day thing. He seems so little I have only taken him out once to the photographer and I'm normally a have to get out every day type of person so I think I need to bite the bullet and just get out. For some reason the thought of him losing it in public is incredibly stressful (has been with all my children) and him not sleeping well makes it even worse I think.


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi girls Im ttying to post pics from my Phone and I cant. Been so busy since labour! My MIL ended up staying over to give us a hand and it was much better than I expected. DD was a bit fussy the first two nights so MIL had ver while I slept for two hours. Last night she went home, but DD slept wonderfully! Only got up to feed ver twice and back to dleep. DS is a bit sad, but all in all he's doing well. He already nsmes her as part of the family, and he's accepted her presence in the House without problems. Well, hope you're all doing well. Contrats to the new arrivals!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Evelina
 



Attached Files:







WP_20151021_005.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tallybee

I never used a dummy with my others either and never been that much ifs fan of them but started Marianne on one to give my nipples a break! She soothes with it so it's all good!


----------



## Rainstorm

Twag any news?


----------



## Twag

Still pregnant here :(

Aww she is beautiful Rainstorm &#128077;


----------



## tallybee

Very cute rainstorm xx


----------



## geordiemoo

How is everyone, the thread has been very quiet. Hope this means an influx of new babies soon xxxx


----------



## Twag

Still pregnant although I lost a bit more plug this morning and baby is SO LOW hoping she shows up soon


----------



## geordiemoo

Fingers crossed for you twag


----------



## Charmed86

Fingers crossed Twag!!

My little boy is now 3wks old! I can't believe it. He's finally in his 10lb clothes. We've just been into town to buy some more, as we were expecting him to be so big, we didn't buy many smaller clothes. Lol. 

I've been struggling a lot physically after the birth (anyone who hasn't given birth yet, might not want to read this! Bear in mind, I do seem to be in a minority of people, so this is unlikely to happen to many others!). So my uterine infection seems to have cleared with the antibiotics, but either my vaginal tear or episiotomy has broken down near my vagina & keeps bleeding. That originally broke down because of a speculum exam last week that should never have been performed! I'm still taking my iron tablets for the anaemia caused by the haemorrhage & now, to add to my misery, I have a prolapsed uterus!! I can feel my cervix in my vaginal opening when I walk. So there's that. Plus, I've had to stop taking my painkillers as they aren't safe long term, so I'm back to being in quite a bit of pain. 

Oliver is just perfect though. He's gained back his weight that he lost while we were in hospital & failing to breastfeed. He was born at 7lb 4oz, went down to around 6lb 4oz, last week he weighed in at 7lb 2oz & this week, 8lb 6oz!! Haha. He's a tough little guy & I'm so thankful that he's ok after our pretty traumatic birth. I can just about cope with myself being torn apart, but not him. 

We're on our way home from town now & I found it to be so anxiety inducing, mostly because I'm terrified of him getting sick. Has anyone else taken their little ones out? Or am I just a terrible parent already? :(


----------



## 3boys

Charmed I hope you feel better soon. As for being out with baby I had Nathan out from 1 week old. At 3 weeks we spent the day at the zoo. You're a fab mam x


----------



## Aliop

Charmed, hope it is speedy healing from here :hugs: I have only taken my little boy to his newborn photo shoot, I am really paranoid about him getting sick & people are so clueless with touching all over little babies which makes me want to scream! My big kids have to wash hands and change out of school clothes before touching the baby -which does sound over the top but I don't care. I have a snooze shade for the capsule I put on for all my babies to keep random people away from them when out & about. So yes, I am totally paranoid until they've had their immunisations and are more robust


----------



## tallybee

Twag I hope it's not much longer for you xx

Charmed you're a fab mummy xx 

M will be three weeks tomorrow and is doing fab, she as 8 lb 10 on Thursday which is awesome gain from 6 lb 12.5 at birth all on my breast milk. She's keeping me busy and is lovely in every way 

Me, I'm physically great but keep finding myself going over the birth in my head, it sucks. I had a wobble the other day when I saw an ambulance and sort of flashed back to being in one. Don't get me wrong I'm happy and everything, we're healthy and I'm super grateful for the care we did receive but it was all so far removed from the plan/expectation. I suppose these feelings will pass with time though. 

Xx


----------



## Rainstorm

Twag labour dust!

Tally Im sure that feeling will pass and you will only remember Meeting your beautiful girl.

Charmed hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

AFM, Im quite tired. I have achilles tendinitis which makes walking hard, and Im short on patience , esp since ds is being a bit difficult. Dd is a sweetie. She sleeps all night Long, but its her brother that has started waking up at night. I guess its one of the famous regressions. Well hugs to all


----------



## shelby1090

Officially 40+3 as of the 26th. 
Waahhh :(


----------



## tallybee

Thanks rainstorm xx I have found a group on fb for ladies in a similar boat, super supportive and lovely so I'm glad I found them x I hope you feel better soon xx

Shelby I hope you're holding your baby soon hun x


----------



## Rainstorm

tallybee said:


> Thanks rainstorm xx I have found a group on fb for ladies in a similar boat, super supportive and lovely so I'm glad I found them x I hope you feel better soon xx

I'm glad you found support sweetie, it's incredible how comforting it can be at times to hear that someone has gone through the same and managed to overcome it... 

Shelby lots of labour dust to you!


----------



## Twag

Full moon tomorrow hoping it means babies will come &#128077;


----------



## Rainstorm

:dust: To you Twag!


----------



## 28329

Betsy was born via emergency c section on September 26th at 2:57am weighing 7lb 3oz. She's just perfect.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Labor dust. I'm stalking and checking in. Sleep deprivation sucks. I think we will be one and done. So tired. 

As for people touching my baby. I agree. I've gone out but not much. I couldn't take being in the house any longer. Seems like a lot of older moms think I'm the worst mom ever though. 

I really want to make a song "b**** don't touch my baby" to the Rihanna beat. Lol.


----------



## Willow01

Hi ladies just to let you know Calleigh Laughlin was born 19th October after induction!! She was 8lbs 13oz and is just the sweetest thing, I am so I'm love!!!xx


----------



## WW1

Congratulations Willow!

Still waiting here. Have induction date for Sat (due date) if baby isn't here by then. Had a sweep today and 1cm dilated so fingers crossed it works! I hope everyone and their bundles are well x


----------



## Twag

Congrats Williow

Great news WW1 hope you don't need to.be induced but glad you have an end date in sight!

Still pregnant and I do not get to see midwife again until 41 weeks when they will do a sweep and book induction :(
I am so done now tho I just want her to arrive!!


----------



## tallybee

28329 said:


> Betsy was born via emergency c section on September 26th at 2:57am weighing 7lb 3oz. She's just perfect.

Congrats Hun xx



Willow01 said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know Calleigh Laughlin was born 19th October after induction!! She was 8lbs 13oz and is just the sweetest thing, I am so I'm love!!!xx

Congrats Hun! Xxx



WW1 said:


> Congratulations Willow!
> 
> Still waiting here. Have induction date for Sat (due date) if baby isn't here by then. Had a sweep today and 1cm dilated so fingers crossed it works! I hope everyone and their bundles are well x

Labour dust to you!



Twag said:


> Congrats Williow
> 
> Great news WW1 hope you don't need to.be induced but glad you have an end date in sight!
> 
> Still pregnant and I do not get to see midwife again until 41 weeks when they will do a sweep and book induction :(
> I am so done now tho I just want her to arrive!!

Labour dust to you! Xx

M has been really hungry and unsettled, I'm exhausted but hopefully it's just another growth spurt.


----------



## Charmed86

Tally, Oliver is the same! He will not settle unless he's on me, it's exhausting. A friend recommended the wonder weeks app as it shows when babies are likely to go through developmental leaps, Oliver is coming up to one, so I wonder if that's part of it. Thankfully nights aren't too bad.. For me at least, hubby spent 40mins trying to get him to settle at 3am. I'm mentally tapped out. 2 weeks paternity leave is bullsh*t.


----------



## Rainstorm

Willow congrats!!! Enjoy your little one!

Twag 41 weeks! Hang in there sweetie... hope she comes on her own before that!

This time I'm doing things a bit different. My ds was held ALL THE TIME. I wanted to get him used to being in his moses basket, but then relatives would come and he would sleep on people for hours, so I thought it was unfair for me, his mom, to have to put him down, so I held him as well. His sleep was all over the place for a year and a half. It was also due to the fact that he got used to being nursed to sleep. I had to nurse him to resettle him for over a year. 
This time around, dd is spending a lot of time on her moses basket. I try to make sure I cuddle enough when I nurse her, so I don't feel she's not getting enough love lol, but I just can't spend another year and a half like that


----------



## 2have4kids

Twag & WW1 baby dust to you and if you go till your inductions then smooth deliveries!

Willow congrats!!

Ok so I've been bf-ing and pumping after and got 2 blisters on the right nip. This morning it started bleeding when I pumped, gave me a shock!


----------



## Twag

Thanks still pregnant hoping for something soon lost loads of plug and bump has really dropped


----------



## Willow01

Good luck Twag I hope things start for you soon this time in a pregnancy is so frustrating


----------



## GingerPanda

I miss sleep. Lucina has reflux, and hasn't slept in three nights. So neither have I. I might die!


----------



## Rainstorm

Twag you're almost there!
GP I feel for you... Sleep deprivation sucks big time... What can you do about the reflux?


----------



## Charmed86

GP, we're having a reflux problem too.. Although nota and by the sounds of it!! We're changing formula, but our health visitor suggested a comfort formula or gaviscon. I'm not sure if either of those might be an option? I'm sure you've tried everything, but just in case xx


----------



## Twag

Still pregnant here hoping she doesn't make us wait too much longer :(

Sorry to hear about the reflux ladies


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations on the new babies and labour dust to the rest. Come on babies we are nearly in November


----------



## Tink1o5

Seems like the majority of the babies wanted to make their appearance before October... and that last coupld LO's are waiting till November!


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: twag I know the frustration at the end stage xx


----------



## 3boys

Charmed86 said:


> Tally, Oliver is the same! He will not settle unless he's on me, it's exhausting. A friend recommended the wonder weeks app as it shows when babies are likely to go through developmental leaps, Oliver is coming up to one, so I wonder if that's part of it. Thankfully nights aren't too bad.. For me at least, hubby spent 40mins trying to get him to settle at 3am. I'm mentally tapped out. 2 weeks paternity leave is bullsh*t.

Oh you're lucky to get 2 weeks my hubby wasn't entitled to any and he'd just started a new job so no holidays. I got out of hospital Saturday evening and hubby had a 12 hour shift on the Monday.


----------



## Charmed86

That's really awful 3boys! Do you mind me asking why he wasn't entitled to paternity leave? Annoyingly, DH's work doesn't offer company leave, so he had to take the statutory, which meant a pay cut for 2 weeks. He's working from home atm while I'm trying to heal from whatever is going on down there.


----------



## Twag

Due date and still pregnant hoping it is soon as I hurt my groin/pelvis feel like they are snapping and like baby will fall out :(


----------



## GingerPanda

*Happy Halloween
from
Luci the Sushi!*


https://s2.postimg.org/75hl3d9p5/luci_sushi.jpg​


----------



## Twag

So cute


----------



## Dark_Star

Happy Halloween!
 



Attached Files:







12189934_10153253099645678_202359722123639103_n.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Twag

Awww lovely

So seems baby didn't want to be an October Owl :(


----------



## 2have4kids

GingerPanda said:


> I miss sleep. Lucina has reflux, and hasn't slept in three nights. So neither have I. I might die!

Hi GP, sorry to hear you're going though this. Have you guys tried probiotics? Our wee one had really bad gas, probiotics helps them digest food helping it get down the tubes quicker. It's been known to help them with reflux too. There are probiotics in the pharmacy specially formulated for infants. xx


----------



## Aliop

Twag said:


> Awww lovely
> 
> So seems baby didn't want to be an October Owl :(

Sorry Twag, hopefully not much longer and you'll be holding your precious girl :cloud9:

Love the Halloween photos!

GP, reflux is the pits. Hope you find something that works for Luci. I agree with 2have4kids about the probiotics, we noticed an improvement in my eldest who had severe silent reflux plus the osteopath or chiro was a helpful too.

How's everyone going?


----------



## tallybee

Luci the sushi omg so cute!!

Twag I feel for you Hun fx your baby comes asap x


----------



## WW1

Hi all. I got my October baby - just! Daniel May was born on 31.10.15 at 8.36pm via EMCS in the end. Waters broke spontaneously on Fri 11.30pm then contractions thick and fast. 3cm at 12.15am, labouring in my back (ouch) and after 4 hrs of very rough contractions still 3cm! Started on drip which moved me to 7 cm by 3pm, massive contractions and at 7pm still 7cm with baby's head not descending! They were worried about scar rupture so we called an EMCS. He was born at 8.36pm and he weighed 8lb 11. So sore but Totally in love! Discharged last night so trying to get to grips with BF. Is it normal for nipples to hurt? Ouch! x


----------



## Twag

Congratulations WW1 

Yes the nipples will hurt for a while use some lanosh cream really helps it does pass honest

Afm still pregnant tried all the home remedies to go into labour and nothing yet :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been total AWOL!!! i kind of started up my own business whilst pregnant, so literally shot my whole entire spare time into this :)

We stayed team yellow all the way to the end, when Baby Squigglet arrived dot on 39weeks, weighing 8lb 8oz at 9:03am... Sadly though we ended up being a September baby, born: 30/09/2015... Heres my Little Teo <3
 



Attached Files:







TEO.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Willow01

Congrats WW1 and Babee Bugs!! Twag I hope your time comes soon


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats new mamas! Labor dust to anyone still waiting!

Just got my bills from the birth. Almost $9000 after insurance paid for $20k of it. I hate America's for-profit medical system. :(


----------



## geordiemoo

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats new mamas! Labor dust to anyone still waiting!
> 
> Just got my bills from the birth. Almost $9000 after insurance paid for $20k of it. I hate America's for-profit medical system. :(

I would too GP :hugs:. Congratulations all the new mummies and labour dust to the others, come on babies, it's time to move now!


----------



## Twag

Still waiting here :(

Ouch GP!!


----------



## Dark_Star

Ouch, that's a lot! 
I don't want to think about how much my 3 days in the ICU with pre-eclampsia would have cost.


----------



## Rainstorm

Gp thats insane!! I paid the equivalent of$30 for my stay at the hospital and birth. Twag honey anytime now!! Hang in there!


----------



## Twag

My only light at the end of the tunnel is I will see the midwife Saturday when she will do a sweep and book my induction which I am hoping will be early next week :-\


----------



## Tink1o5

Keep your head up Twag. Things can go from 0 to 100 when it comes to labor. So who knows.... C'mon baby Issy you cant stay in there forever!


----------



## Willow01

Checking in on you Twag I hope you are ok :)


----------



## Charmed86

Ok, so this might sound totally crazy.. Especially after the birth I had.. But I can't stop thinking about getting pregnant again! I honestly can't wait. Me & DH agreed to wait 3years before trying again, but now he's saying he doesn't want any more. I'm so upset. I mean, 3 years feels forever anyway! But to take it off the table completely? He says he could never go through the newborn stage again. It's too difficult.


----------



## WW1

Charmed86 said:


> Ok, so this might sound totally crazy.. Especially after the birth I had.. But I can't stop thinking about getting pregnant again! I honestly can't wait. Me & DH agreed to wait 3years before trying again, but now he's saying he doesn't want any more. I'm so upset. I mean, 3 years feels forever anyway! But to take it off the table completely? He says he could never go through the newborn stage again. It's too difficult.

Give him time. He'll forget!


----------



## Twag

Still pregnant here :( 41 weeks tomorrow and my midwife will be coming out tomorrow to perform a sweep and book my induction date
I have been holding onto the hope that it will be booked for 10 days late but now I have this huge fear that they are going to make me go 2 weeks over :-\ I cannot go another week I am so done :(

Charmed hope your DH changes his mind they forget about the newborn phase as do us mummas :hugs:


----------



## Rainstorm

Twag I just can't believe... I was induced at 40+2 and I still have to rub almond oil on dd's skin cos she was overdue... I really hope she books the induction for the upcoming days sweetie. Is there still chance she comes on her own??

Charmed, my hubby went from: let's have three!! to: let's stick to one... to: So glad we got pregnant before ds turned 18 months, we would never have tried for dd if we had known what it'd be like, to: oh! you'll never be pregnant again... so sad...

We were discussing our birth control options with ob, who suggested a thingy that goes under your skin and lasts three years... cos I said there was no way I would consider another baby till dd is at least three and ds is five, and now he's worried I'll be 39 in three years and it might be too late. So there, don't worry about it, he'll surely come around :)


----------



## Aliop

Twag, hope things start happening for you soon :hugs:

Charmed, I said exactly the same thing as your husband with each of mine when we were in the thick of the NB phase, now I'm breastfeeding no. 4 :winkwink: the first one nearly broke me though but you do forget or at least make peace with the fact it doesn't last long really. GL


----------



## apreslaube

So Eddie is now 5 weeks old... and my period already started back up! What a jip!


----------



## Tink1o5

Apreslaube- No way??! Are you sure? It cant be true can it??


----------



## Twag

Hoping that my sweep today starts things off she has dropped again as I can hardly walk today :( 
I feel like I have the gestation of an elephant ha ha


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Twag said:


> Hoping that my sweep today starts things off she has dropped again as I can hardly walk today :(
> I feel like I have the gestation of an elephant ha ha

Good luck with the sweep. With my first I had a sweep at term plus 13 and he was born the next day at exactly two weeks overdue. TBH you're Lucky they will give u one so "early" trust me I know how fed up you are. My second was 15 days late after an induction at 14 days over (hospital had no free beds until I was already two weeks overdue... Charming eh) I'm hoping for all Future children I can find a midwife who will start sweeps at term. Seems to make much more sense. I always say I have the gestation of an elephant. Good luck =) :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Twag hopefully you will go yourself soon. 

Charmed my hubby was adament we were having no more after our second and we've just had our 7th. I wouldn't take what anyone says about babies weeks after birth seriously.


----------



## 3boys

apreslaube said:


> So Eddie is now 5 weeks old... and my period already started back up! What a jip!

Oh no poor you, if I'm the same as I normally am I won't have a period for at least a year.


----------



## geordiemoo

apreslaube said:


> So Eddie is now 5 weeks old... and my period already started back up! What a jip!

Oh that is a jip. If it's anything like with my first mine will be here any day now, I'm surprised it hasn't turned up already. Good luck Twag, I'm sure that baby can't be in there too much longer. 

With us it's me saying definitely no more babies, louder than DH. I've been fully put off after this pregnancy with GD and having a c-section. Enough is enough.


----------



## Willow01

I feel the same!! My neighbour gave birth early this morning and I am incredibly jealous, I only gave birth 3 weeks ago and want another one already, I still haven't healed properly from my episiotomy but the pain from that isn't stopping me thinking of more lol!


----------



## Twag

Induction booked for 11/11 @ 11am &#128077;
Midwife came baby is 4/5 engaged had a sweep but not feeling anything tbh:shrug: Nice to have an end date in sight tho :)


----------



## Dark_Star

apreslaube said:


> So Eddie is now 5 weeks old... and my period already started back up! What a jip!

My PP bleeding stopped 1 day before my 6 week checkup! And then I got my period the next day and have had it for 2 weeks now...


----------



## tallybee

Rhi! Just seen your ticker, congrats Hun xxx

Twag I hope something happens for you xx

You lot thinking about more babies are mad lol :rofl: my oh would want more mind you but for how bad pregnancy and birth were for me this time. He knows this is it. 

You poor things getting af back already, I'm hoping mine stays away for as long as possible. Pp bleeding stopped a week ago, hopefully ebf will keep the witch away a few months.


----------



## apreslaube

I guess I can't complain. I don't know why/how but my bleeding after the c section was very minor. It was basically just spotting for like 3 weeks. I've heard that this might not be a real "period." So I will find out next month if it's a period or just a weird bleeding thing. TMI but the bleeding is not normal for me. It's very "clotty." 

Part of me wants to get pregnant again. But the other part is just like, no way. I am getting over PPD (thank god for medicine, holy cow. I'm like a new woman!), and I am just such a worrier. The stress of pregnancy and the stress of this time is so much. I don't know if I could do it again. I have so many intrusive worries about Eddie. My husband on the other hand has NO interest in more children. LOL.


----------



## Rainstorm

I havent had my period since january 2013. I never got it back after ds. Had some spotting that lasted a day and a half december 2014 and got pregnant again. I truly hope to have the same luck this time, though I dont plan on breastfeeding for so long. I still have pp bleeding though


----------



## Rainstorm

21 days
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-11--16-09-30.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 2have4kids

apreslaube said:


> So Eddie is now 5 weeks old... and my period already started back up! What a jip!

Are you breast feeding? Does anyone know how likely it is to get AF back while bf-ing? It would be great if I could continue bf'ing my DD and work on child #2!


----------



## Tink1o5

I BF my first for 18 months (he weaned himself) and I got my period back with him ( i honestly dont remember how soon) but i fell pregnant with my second son when my first son was 15 months old.


----------



## Tink1o5

Also i BF my second till 2 years (he also weaned himself) and i had a period while BF him also... (again not sure how soon i got it back after birth though)


----------



## tallybee

I'm trying to remember it was quite long ago but I think I got af back when my older ones started on food so fewer bfeeds overall iykwim so like 6 months x

I woke up today with browny discharge like at the end of af


----------



## Natasha2605

So many lovely little babies, congratulations ladies :cloud9:

I hope that any of you still waiting don't have to wait much longer :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

My af doesn't come back until I wean at 1


----------



## Twag

My AF came back last time at 6 months when I moved him to his own room but I was still breastfeeding!

Had a sweep yesterday and nothing happened yesterday no blood or mucus or anything but I woke this morning and i have been having bloody show all day and aching on & off also been feeling like my MS is back and generally off all day so hoping something is starting!

Induction is booked for 11/11 @ 11am if nothing before then!


----------



## geordiemoo

Good luck Twag. 11/11/11 is my daughters DOB so your baby will be in good company lol xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks ladies for letting me know when af came back, I'd be do grateful if me ne came back at 6 mnths but I'm over 40 just so not sure how efficiently everything will work :haha:

Twag, all the best with it before Wednesday! :dust:


----------



## apreslaube

I'm trying to bf but I have low supply so he only latches once or twice a day for vomfort sucking. I pump every 3 hours.


----------



## Tink1o5

I'm 6 weeks PP on Tuesday and still bleeding... i only wear a liner though. And am super paranoid because sometimes its brown.. sometimes its like a dark rusty red. My bleeding is also coming and going throughout the day. Just wish this postpartum crap would be over already. I hate having anxiety and i REALLY hate having health anxiety


----------



## Charmed86

Apreslaube - I had low supply too :( I had to stop BF after 4 days as Oliver just wasn't getting anywhere near enough from me. I FF now. I hate it & wondered if it would be worth trying to let him use me for comfort. I tried yesterday, mostly he just played with my nipple in his mouth. He did suck a couple of times, but soon got fed up of it. The annoying thing is that I am still producing milk drops! Sigh. I hope your supply increases, but don't beat yourself up if you need to supplement. Easier said than done!!

I still daren't leave the house alone with Oliver.. I mean, I'll walk around the village with him, but i daren't go anywhere further away. The formula situation doesn't help really, that I can't make a bottle in advance for anything over 2hrs & the comfort formula doesn't come in premade cartons like the normal. I figure I'd have to take a flask with boiled water in & just make fresh & pray that the water is hot enough at the time! Ack. I want to try going to the library in the next village over today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dark_Star

Charmed, if you are using powdered formula you can put sterilized water in a bottle and bring a measured portion of powder in a baggie and mix it when you need it. Babies don't need warm bottles, room temperature is fine. Mine were started on room temerature ready to feed formula and now take powdered formula mixed with room temperature boiled water.


----------



## Tink1o5

Still bleeding and it seems to have picked up dark rusty color mostly...but had to go back to bigger pads rather than a liner... my husband keeps saying it's probably my period but idk....


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm still bleeding too... going to the doctor this week as its been 9 weeks now.


----------



## Tink1o5

Hopefully everything is OK with you darkstar. 
I am 6 weeks tomorrow and have my 6 week postpartum checkup on thursday


----------



## Charmed86

Dark_Star said:


> Charmed, if you are using powdered formula you can put sterilized water in a bottle and bring a measured portion of powder in a baggie and mix it when you need it. Babies don't need warm bottles, room temperature is fine. Mine were started on room temerature ready to feed formula and now take powdered formula mixed with room temperature boiled water.

Oliver has his at room temp too, we started him on the premade in hospital. But don't you need to mix it with boiling water (70 degrees at least) to kill the germs in the powder? xx


----------



## Aliop

Tink1o5 said:


> I'm 6 weeks PP on Tuesday and still bleeding... i only wear a liner though. And am super paranoid because sometimes its brown.. sometimes its like a dark rusty red. My bleeding is also coming and going throughout the day. Just wish this postpartum crap would be over already. I hate having anxiety and i REALLY hate having health anxiety

I'm only four weeks out but I'm still bleeding too, def didn't last this long with my others.


----------



## Dark_Star

Mine says to cool before mixing. It's Enfamil Gentlease.
 



Attached Files:







12212366_10154400479147814_571558288_n.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tink1o5

My bleeding has been totally weird this go around. It has been stop and go throughout the days ... red...dark red purple... brown etc all over the place. Then at 3 weeks i lost a nickle size clot then another clot a tad smaller than a .50 cent piece. After i lost those 2 clots i started bleeding heavily (like a heavy period) with lots of smaller clots. So i went to the ER... the did an ultrasound and said i had "retained products" they gave me cytotek with i wasnt comfortable taking (it has only been FDA approved for stomach ulcers) I then had a follow up with my OB 2 days after that incident and they did another ultrasound and said everything looked clean in my uterus and the only thing was i had an "irregular endometrium" but that was normal because i was only 3 weeks postpartum. The ob also felt for my uterus and said it was shrunk down where it should be and even felt pretty toned and tight for only 3 weeks pp. 

The bleeding from there slowed down again and was still dark rusty red, or brown. I thought things were looking good so i started doing more... i did a TON of laundry, cleaned the bathroom, and ran to the grocery store. Then yesterday my bleeding started to pick up a bit, and today its a little heavier than yesterday and i am having very light cramping on and off also having very small clots.... I dont know wtf to think anymore....


----------



## Charmed86

How strange DS! Oliver is on sma comfort, it says to cool the water for no more than 30mins! The formula you use must be sterile? 

I've started getting cramps! Not sure if AF is on her way or what?! My uterus is apparently back to where it should be, do its not after pains. I can't remember what AF was like before getting pregnant. :haha: I suppose it all changes after a baby any way!


----------



## Tink1o5

charmed - when did your pp bleeding stop?


----------



## Charmed86

Tink, around 4wks I think. I had a random day of bleeding at 4 1/2wks & nothing since :) x


----------



## Tink1o5

Lucky! I am so paranoid im going to hemmorhage ( i had a PPH with my 2nd) so now im freaking out... sigh..


----------



## Charmed86

Has the bleeding slowed down, Tink? Mine kept coming and going for a while before stopping completely. And then when I thought it had finished.. It came back! If you're worried then why not pop and see a dr? As long as your uterus is contracting normally then you should be ok xx

I woke up this morning & my quilt was over olivers face. He's fine, I think. I'm so scared I've caused him brain damage. What if he was suffocated? I could have killed him. I feel like the worst mum in the world right now. I don't even know how to cope with the fact that I could have woken up to a dead baby. He's been really fussy overnight and I don't know if that's normal for him or if I've hurt him. I can't cope. He'd be so much better off without me.


----------



## Tink1o5

Right now the bleeding is a dark rusty red color and is l continuing like a light medium flow with very small clots. I have my 6 week checkup on thursday. Not sure if you saw my more in depth explanation of everything that's happened but it's on the previous page.

I cosleep so I can understand your worry. Usually I have my daughter lay on top of my blanket so she's not in the same blanket with me and then I use one of her smaller blanketsize for her. I'm sure your lo is OK:hugs:


----------



## Charmed86

I just saw your post, I find it odd that they didn't do anything about the retained products. I has suspected retained products, but they couldn't be sure as the above tummy ultrasound didn't show a good enough picture & I declined an internal as 2 days earlier the dr had given me an internal exam with a speculum & pulled a couple of stitches & my vaginal tear opened up. To be on the safe side, they gave me 2 lots of antibiotics, and actually, it wasn't until I'd finished them that the bleeding began to trail off. Before then, I'd lost some large clots too. One while in the hospital still 3 days pp) & another at home a bit later on. Around 2wks pp? Apparently antibiotics are the first line of treatment for retained products here. If that doesn't work then it's surgical options. Your bleeding does sound odd & I would be nervous. Definitely worth speaking to someone about it! 

We use a co sleeper with Oliver, the Chicco next2me. I still feel absolutely awful. DH is so dismissive of what happened, but then he just didn't listen to me. He said it wasn't as if it was on his face! Um, that's exactly where it was. Ugh. I don't know whether to have him seen by a dr or something?!


----------



## Tink1o5

I don't think he needs to be seen by a doctor unless you think he is showing signs of something being wrong. 

Well I had two vaginal ultrasounds. The one at the hospital which they said showed retained products...but didn't say what the products were (could be clots) they prescribed cytotec which is to cause uterine contractions but I didn't take it because it has only been approved for use with stomach ulcers. 2 days after the hospital trip I had a follow up appointment with my ob. They did another vaginal ultrasound and the ultraround tech at my ob told me everything looked good. Then my ob looked over the ultrasound and also told me everything looked good and she did not see anything retained at all. She also told me after checking that my uterus was contracted to where it should be and was toned.


----------



## Willow01

Good luck for tomorrow Twag!!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Charmed86 said:


> Has the bleeding slowed down, Tink? Mine kept coming and going for a while before stopping completely. And then when I thought it had finished.. It came back! If you're worried then why not pop and see a dr? As long as your uterus is contracting normally then you should be ok xx
> 
> I woke up this morning & my quilt was over olivers face. He's fine, I think. I'm so scared I've caused him brain damage. What if he was suffocated? I could have killed him. I feel like the worst mum in the world right now. I don't even know how to cope with the fact that I could have woken up to a dead baby. He's been really fussy overnight and I don't know if that's normal for him or if I've hurt him. I can't cope. He'd be so much better off without me.

Don't even say it. There is nothing better in the world for Oliver right now than you. Even if you're tired and scared and overwhealmed. No one can replace his mum. We've all done things... The first time I gave ds a bath, he swallowed bathwater and almost choked. I felt my blood freeze for about a minute, and after a while he was fine. His dad never found out though lol


----------



## Rainstorm

Twag I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Twag

Thanks ladies I cannot wait to finally meet baby 

Charmed huge hugs


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck twag


----------



## geordiemoo

Tink1o5 said:


> My bleeding has been totally weird this go around. It has been stop and go throughout the days ... red...dark red purple... brown etc all over the place. Then at 3 weeks i lost a nickle size clot then another clot a tad smaller than a .50 cent piece. After i lost those 2 clots i started bleeding heavily (like a heavy period) with lots of smaller clots. So i went to the ER... the did an ultrasound and said i had "retained products" they gave me cytotek with i wasnt comfortable taking (it has only been FDA approved for stomach ulcers) I then had a follow up with my OB 2 days after that incident and they did another ultrasound and said everything looked clean in my uterus and the only thing was i had an "irregular endometrium" but that was normal because i was only 3 weeks postpartum. The ob also felt for my uterus and said it was shrunk down where it should be and even felt pretty toned and tight for only 3 weeks pp.
> 
> The bleeding from there slowed down again and was still dark rusty red, or brown. I thought things were looking good so i started doing more... i did a TON of laundry, cleaned the bathroom, and ran to the grocery store. Then yesterday my bleeding started to pick up a bit, and today its a little heavier than yesterday and i am having very light cramping on and off also having very small clots.... I dont know wtf to think anymore....

I had a c section and my bleeding was like this. It would start to tail off then if I did something remotely strenuous I'd get a heavy flow. I'm now 6 weeks pp and it probably stopped properly about a week or so ago.


----------



## Twag

Yay induction day


----------



## Willow01

Good luck Twag your time is finally here!!


----------



## 3boys

Have a great day twag x


----------



## Tink1o5

Wishing you the best twag


----------



## Charmed86

Good luck Twag!!


----------



## Rainstorm

Looking forward to your news Twag!! Good luck!


----------



## tallybee

All the best twag xxx

Charmed I can understand the shock and distress when you saw the duvet on his face, but I'm sure he's fine. You're a great mum xx

My bleeding went for a week then I had two days of almost black :wacko: gone again now. 

Lo is keeping me super busy. We're not very routine led so I'm just working around when she sleeps which is random lol. She's growing proper fast on ebf x


----------



## WW1

Good luck Twag. I hope it's going well x


----------



## Twag

Isabella (Izzy) was born 11/11/15 @ 7.42pm weighing 8lb 10oz
She is a boob pro already:cloud9:


----------



## Charmed86

Congratulations Twag!!


----------



## Willow01

Congratulations!! Beautiful name toox


----------



## geordiemoo

Congratulations Twag! xx


----------



## Rainstorm

yay!!! congrats Twag!! pics!!


----------



## tallybee

Congrats twag  lovely name x


----------



## Twag

https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/Mobile%20Uploads/WP_20151112_16_47_51_Pro.jpg


----------



## WW1

Adorable Twag! Congratulations x


----------



## GingerPanda

Congats, Twag! She's beautiful!



Luci is 2 months old now, and up to 6lb 13oz and 19¾ inches long. Sometimes I think she's so big now, because of where she started. But then I see a "normal" size newborn, and I'm like "OMG THAT BABY IS HUUUUGE!" Luci still doesn't fit in newborn clothes, but she's too long for her preemie outfits now. I think one day she'll be tall like her daddy (he's 6'3") :haha:


----------



## Aliop

Twag said:


> Isabella (Izzy) was born 11/11/15 @ 7.42pm weighing 8lb 10oz
> She is a boob pro already:cloud9:

Congratulations!! :cloud9:


----------



## Rainstorm

twag they're both so lovely!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

beautiful girls twag congrats


----------



## Dark_Star

Congrats Twag! And congrats to everyone I missed!

Ginger, it is wonderful that Luci is doing so well. I know what you mean about seeing term babies and thinking they are huge, my boys were not nearly as small as Luci but they were in preemie clothes for a few weeks and just moved out of newborn.

My boys just hit 2 months old as well. They weigh 10.6 and 11 lb and look so different now, I don't think they even look like brothers. Funnily enough, Leif (on top) looks identical to me and Finley is 100% his dad. 
They have begun smiling, laughing, and grabbing at things.
My bleeding finally stopped 1 day short of 9 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







12241311_10154404132712814_7119180887872128470_n.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2have4kids

Twag she's got lovely chubby cheeks - nice job! Both girls are beautiful<3


----------



## apreslaube

Congrats!

I can't believe you guys are at 2 months. Eddie is 6 1/2 weeks. I can't believe how fast this time has gone by. On one hand, I'm sad he's already getting bigger, but on the other, I feel like he's "easier" than he was. I'm sad too because at 6 1/2 weeks, the stuff I'm doing to basically start breastfeeding is probably not going to be nearly as beneficial as if I started early on. Stupid effing hospital... 

Eddie is 8 pounds 11 ounces. He gains about an ounce a day. He is transitioning into 0-3 clothes now.


----------



## Tink1o5

Im super happy to hear Luci is thriving and doing so well GP! She is such a cutie

DarkStar - Thats great that your bleeding finally stopped!! Your boys are so handsome. 

AFM - I had my 6 week checkup appointment today. (im still bleeding) and I requested another Ultrasound to double check for retained products (even though my US 3 weeks ago said i was clear and there was nothing retained... i wanted this one to ease my anxiety) anyways when they did there usual check they told me my uterus was shrunk down and my cervix was closed BUT i have a polyp on my cervix which could be causing my bleeding apparently. So i have my US on tuesday next week and if the polyp hasnt gone by then, they will remove it. I got the clear to use my Diva Cup though for my bleeding so i dont have to use pads YAY :happydance: 
Also Trinh is now 1.5 months old and she is weighing at over 10lbs now and she is 23 inches tall. 100 percent BF :)


----------



## Becca_89

Congratulations all :)
My baby boy was born 3 weeks ago on October 20th 2015
My little Orion Benjamin xxx


----------



## Twag

Thanks everyone :)

Now I know I need to get my sons hair cut lol as he looks like a girl:haha:


----------



## Rainstorm

Thank you for the lovely pics ladies. 
Eddie looks so sweet from your avatar pic A.
DS the twins are lovely, and they do look different.
Twag I don't think he looks like a girl, his cheeks are so kissable lol
AFM Evelina is having a hard time pooping so she's been doing a lot of crying for the first time since she was born, but she's also started cooing which is so sweet! School term is almost over here in the southern hemisphere, so dh (who's a teacher, we both are but I'm on leave) is wrapping up his year and soon he will be around much more.. In the meantime, I get a lot of help from my aunt and my MIL...


----------



## Willow01

Twag - beautiful photo :) Aaaw they both look so sweet :)
Becca - congrats on your little ones arrival :)!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Twag said:


> Thanks everyone :)
> 
> Now I know I need to get my sons hair cut lol as he looks like a girl:haha:

OMG :dohh: SO sorry! I think it was just the rosy cheeks i saw mixed with me being exhausted! They are both to cute though :)


----------



## Twag

No worries ladies I found it funny lol especially as I have been putting off cutting his hair


----------



## tallybee

Lovely pic of your gorge kids twag!

Dark star your boys do look really different both super cute though!

Ginger I'm so glad to hear how well luci is doing xx

Marianne is doing amazing and keeping me busy lol. A week ago past Thursday she was 10 pounds 5 oz which is amazing at 4 weeks 3 days from birth weight of 6 lb 12.5. She is already too big for some of her 0-3 month clothing :shock: ebf still.she will be weights again on Monday at exactly 6 weeks old x


----------



## Charmed86

Lol, tally, she's heavier than Oliver at 6 weeks!


----------



## tallybee

Charmed86 said:


> Lol, tally, she's heavier than Oliver at 6 weeks!

:lol: she's a good eater that's for sure! For all the breastfeeding I think I should be losing some weight but no joy lol x


----------



## bathbabe

Hey ladies! 
Congratulations on all the births :hugs: :flower:
Lucas will be 10weeks on Tuesday and 10lb 6oz crazy how fast time is going, I want it slow wayyyyyy down!! X


----------



## Charmed86

Oliver cries all.the.time. It's so hard to cope with. I hate leaving the house with him because he ends up screaming at me for whatever reason he screams at me for. I feel like such a terrible mummy. We tried to go to the garden centre today, it took us hours to get him out of the house and I'd already had enough. Then we got there & he just screamed and screamed. Tried to calm him by showing him the Xmas lights and some random old woman comes up to me to ask me about him. I just started crying and told her to leave me alone, then found DH & demanded he take us home. I never want to leave the house. I don't know what he wants. Is he hungry? Tired? Gassy? Reflux?? I've no idea. It seems like he's so hungry all the time, he will eat and eat until he's sick & I feel like a bad mum if I let him feed on demand and I feel terrible if I don't. And to top it off my mil visited yesterday & took Oliver from me while I was trying to settle him, despite me telling DH I didn't want her to hold him. She spent a good hour basically taking credit for everything about Oliver. He has none of me in him. I am so tired and I'm so fed up. I honestly don't think I can cope.


----------



## Rainstorm

Charmed86 said:


> Oliver cries all.the.time. It's so hard to cope with. I hate leaving the house with him because he ends up screaming at me for whatever reason he screams at me for. I feel like such a terrible mummy. We tried to go to the garden centre today, it took us hours to get him out of the house and I'd already had enough. Then we got there & he just screamed and screamed. Tried to calm him by showing him the Xmas lights and some random old woman comes up to me to ask me about him. I just started crying and told her to leave me alone, then found DH & demanded he take us home. I never want to leave the house. I don't know what he wants. Is he hungry? Tired? Gassy? Reflux?? I've no idea. It seems like he's so hungry all the time, he will eat and eat until he's sick & I feel like a bad mum if I let him feed on demand and I feel terrible if I don't. And to top it off my mil visited yesterday & took Oliver from me while I was trying to settle him, despite me telling DH I didn't want her to hold him. She spent a good hour basically taking credit for everything about Oliver. He has none of me in him. I am so tired and I'm so fed up. I honestly don't think I can cope.

Hun, there's nothing more nervewracking than a baby crying non stop, nothing more frustrating than not knowing what the heck its problem is, and nothing more infuriating than a know-it-all MIL. My advice is cry it out, vent, have a nice rant with someone you confide in. This stage WILL pass... :hugs: :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry. It's hard. :(

There are some "shh baby" tracks on YouTube that are basically just someone saying "shh" over and over in different speeds and patterns depending on the video. I don't know why it works, but I'll pull one of those up on my phone and let it run on full blast, and 90% of the time she will stop crying. Eventually she'll go to sleep.


----------



## Tink1o5

Charmed- just remember this to shall pass. You have come this far and been through so much, you will get through this too. It's ok to cry and vent. It's ok to not always know what's wrong. And it's ok to ask for help if you need it. Keep your head up because even if you don't see it now...to your baby you are Super Mom. :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Charmed, don't be ashamed to seek some help for PPD. It sounds like you're getting very frustrated, and understandably so. It is so hard to be responsible for a tiny person who is visibly upset and can't tell you why. I am getting counselling myself to help me cope.


----------



## Aliop

Charmed86 said:


> Oliver cries all.the.time. It's so hard to cope with. I hate leaving the house with him because he ends up screaming at me for whatever reason he screams at me for. I feel like such a terrible mummy. We tried to go to the garden centre today, it took us hours to get him out of the house and I'd already had enough. Then we got there & he just screamed and screamed. Tried to calm him by showing him the Xmas lights and some random old woman comes up to me to ask me about him. I just started crying and told her to leave me alone, then found DH & demanded he take us home. I never want to leave the house. I don't know what he wants. Is he hungry? Tired? Gassy? Reflux?? I've no idea. It seems like he's so hungry all the time, he will eat and eat until he's sick & I feel like a bad mum if I let him feed on demand and I feel terrible if I don't. And to top it off my mil visited yesterday & took Oliver from me while I was trying to settle him, despite me telling DH I didn't want her to hold him. She spent a good hour basically taking credit for everything about Oliver. He has none of me in him. I am so tired and I'm so fed up. I honestly don't think I can cope.

Charmed :hugs: this mothering gig is the bloody hardest thing in the world :hugs: I've been where you are with my first and its the most helpless out of depth feeling. How is your DH supporting you? Can you unload to him or a close friend? 

I found Dunstan baby language helpful in being able to better hear what he was needing/wanting. 

Biggest thing for me was a routine which I know a lot of people are against but seriously it saved my sanity because I had a baby who ate at certain times, self settled & slept at predictable times and I could plan appointments/trips easily and most of all he was so much happier once we settled into a schedule (I am craving that same for T but he's also a silent reflux babe like my first and still sorting meds so he's not ready yet), it def isn't for everyone but it did help us and I could finally enjoy him with a little predictability to our days.

Do you have community centres over there for day stays with a baby nurse who will help you read your baby/settle/sleep advise for them etc? 

i hope today is a better day :hugs:


----------



## WW1

Charmed - huge hugs x. You're not alone in feeling as you do. My first was a high needs baby who cried literally all the time, wouldn't feed properly etc. It is so damn hard but believe me, you're doing fine. Just one question, is Oliver getting enough sleep? It sounds like a stupid question but with our first we kept misreading tiredness for hunger / wind etc. It didn't occur to me that babies don't necessarily just fall asleep when tired and they needed help to learn this. Once I realised this things got easier. 

The mantra "this too shall pass" is so true. Before you know it you'll be waving him off at the school gate. But in the meantime vent as you need to, seek help if you need to and know that although this is the hardest job in the world you're the perfect woman for the job xx


----------



## tallybee

Charmed lots of hugs to you. I echo the others in saying that you're doing amazing and the stage will pass. Xxxx


----------



## Charmed86

Thank you all so so much! I am on my phone right now as Oliver is finally asleep, even if it is in my arms! DH is being amazing. He's been working from home for a few weeks to help out as I was really losing it by the second week of him being back at work. I am so drunk if I have PPD or if I'm just stressed and tired. I ended up crying my heart out in the garden centre car park yesterday because it was too much. 

WW1, he's not sleeping well at all. That's our main problem. Something is stopping him. Maybe reflux? When he's awake, he's constantly yawning& then screams as he's overtired. No time for tummy time etc. 
Sorry. He woke up. I'll be back!


----------



## WW1

Charmed86 said:


> Thank you all so so much! I am on my phone right now as Oliver is finally asleep, even if it is in my arms! DH is being amazing. He's been working from home for a few weeks to help out as I was really losing it by the second week of him being back at work. I am so drunk if I have PPD or if I'm just stressed and tired. I ended up crying my heart out in the garden centre car park yesterday because it was too much.
> 
> WW1, he's not sleeping well at all. That's our main problem. Something is stopping him. Maybe reflux? When he's awake, he's constantly yawning& then screams as he's overtired. No time for tummy time etc.
> Sorry. He woke up. I'll be back!

Awww. Bless him and hugs to you x My DD had silent reflux and colic which I think contributed to poor sleep. I found having her in a sling helped and went to the docs re the reflux. It doesn't last forever I promise - once we got the reflux under control the sleep followed and she slept through soon after. Now, aged 5 she is the world's greatest sleeper and will usually sleep for 11-12 hrs no problem. It doesn't make it easier right now but it WILL improve and you are doing a great job xx


----------



## Charmed86

Thank you WW1. Oliver is finally settled. Bless him. For the first time in weeks, he is asleep in his Moses basket! I've been able to go for a wee & have a snack even! The dr told us to go back to the normal milk (come off the comfort) & try the gaviscon again. Turns out gaviscon doesn't thicken in sma comfort!! Since having one feed with gaviscon, he's been so settled. We had a few cries because he was overtired and wouldn't sleep, and then he fell asleep & pooped :haha: but even after that & one failed attempt at the Moses, he finally settled in it! We've had no screaming, no back arching. None of that! I can't believe it. 

Thank you all for your support, it means a lot to me & I don't really have that here :( xxx


----------



## WW1

That is brilliant, Charmed! I hope it's the start of things to come. Try to enjoy a bit of rest xx


----------



## Rainstorm

Glad to hear things are improving Charmed. We are here for each other. Like the girls say, motherhood is far from easy :)

AFM there are days when everything goes smoothly and days when I pull my hair out. 
Yesterday night dh and I went out for dinner with dd, and we left ds with my MIL. My friend texts me and I comment of what I'm doing and she's all like: why don't you take Nicky?? He's such a nice kid! . Like we are horrible parents for leaving him with granny. She's not the mother of a two-year-old. She doesn't know how hard it gets. But I felt so judged...


----------



## GingerPanda

If it's reflux, try burping him very often during feeding and keeping him propped up for at least 30 minutes after eating. Our doctor also prescribed Lucina some liquid Zantac. I don't know if you're BFing or not, but we also put Luci on Enfamil AR, which is a thick formula, and it has helped immensely.


----------



## Mississippi03

Charmed86 said:


> Thank you WW1. Oliver is finally settled. Bless him. For the first time in weeks, he is asleep in his Moses basket! I've been able to go for a wee & have a snack even! The dr told us to go back to the normal milk (come off the comfort) & try the gaviscon again. Turns out gaviscon doesn't thicken in sma comfort!! Since having one feed with gaviscon, he's been so settled. We had a few cries because he was overtired and wouldn't sleep, and then he fell asleep & pooped :haha: but even after that & one failed attempt at the Moses, he finally settled in it! We've had no screaming, no back arching. None of that! I can't believe it.
> 
> Thank you all for your support, it means a lot to me & I don't really have that here :( xxx

Charmed, you are an awesome momma! , dont think you are alone, we all have our struggles. 

You can get tons of advice on here.. I just wanted to echo what the others have said. My LO struggles with gas and was such an angry bird when he has it. I did a lot of research on it.. Burping every 1-2oz, keeping upright 20-30 minutes after each feed.. But i also put him on baby probiotics and it has done wonders for the gas and ive read it does the same for colic as well.. Might be something to look into. 

Lastly, ive read a lot about how some babies literally wont sleep on their backs. You could try napping him on his tummy during the day where you can watch him and see how he does. Tummy sleeping also helps with gas. But i wouldnt tummy sleep overnight until you know your LO can move his head side to side on his own. Tummy sleeping is controversial BUT i say do what works for you! 

Keep up the good work hun!


----------



## Aliop

How's everyone going?


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi Aliop. My little girl turned one month two days ago. She's doing great! She does ocassionally throw up, like last night we went to bed and I was burping her and she threw up all over me, so I had to take a shower at 11 pm, and then bathe her :dohh: . Other than that, she's great.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20151111_003.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aliop

She is beautiful Rainstorm :cloud9: bummer about the late night throwing up!


----------



## Rainstorm

How are you doing?


----------



## Hope87

A few questions - How old is your LO? Are you using formula? If so, what kind? Or are you pumping and feeding breast milk? Are you tracking what you're eating? 

We are combination feeding and our LO had some serious gas issues a few weeks ago. 

We originally were on Enfamil, but LO would be sooooo gassy and would be in such discomfort when he tried to pooped. We switched to Good Start with added Omegas, Probiotics, Dietary Fibre and all that good stuff... we noticed a huge difference. 

Then, around 3-4 weeks, he started getting gassy again and spit-up a lot. He would cry during feedings. Cry during burping. Nothing was settling him. We went to the doctors and she ruled out reflux or allergy. Instead, she suggested that his digestive system was finally maturing and that this is normal. She recommended we use alcohol free gripe water or Ovol drops if he was really uncomfortable. LO seemed to like the gripe water best.

Then last week, LO was really uncomfortable after breast milk and spit up half of his feed. After doing some research, I learned that I was eating a LOT of the foods they recommend you avoid during breastfeeding: https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/f...on-problems/colic-causing-foods-breastfeeding

Once I cut out all of those foods, LO has been much, much better. Now...mamma' can't live without her morning coffee (lol) so he'll have to suck it up! But otherwise, I'm maintaining a clean diet and have eliminated all of those aggravating foods. 

Hope there are some good nuggets of information in my experience that can help you!


----------



## 3boys

Nathan was 10 weeks old yesterday. We are breastfeeding but thankfully I haven't had to avoid any foods. My last baby had problems with wind but the cause of that was a tongue tie. Have you checked for that?


----------



## Rainstorm

Hope87 said:


> A few questions - How old is your LO? Are you using formula? If so, what kind? Or are you pumping and feeding breast milk? Are you tracking what you're eating?
> 
> We are combination feeding and our LO had some serious gas issues a few weeks ago.
> 
> We originally were on Enfamil, but LO would be sooooo gassy and would be in such discomfort when he tried to pooped. We switched to Good Start with added Omegas, Probiotics, Dietary Fibre and all that good stuff... we noticed a huge difference.
> 
> Then, around 3-4 weeks, he started getting gassy again and spit-up a lot. He would cry during feedings. Cry during burping. Nothing was settling him. We went to the doctors and she ruled out reflux or allergy. Instead, she suggested that his digestive system was finally maturing and that this is normal. She recommended we use alcohol free gripe water or Ovol drops if he was really uncomfortable. LO seemed to like the gripe water best.
> 
> Then last week, LO was really uncomfortable after breast milk and spit up half of his feed. After doing some research, I learned that I was eating a LOT of the foods they recommend you avoid during breastfeeding: https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/f...on-problems/colic-causing-foods-breastfeeding
> 
> Once I cut out all of those foods, LO has been much, much better. Now...mamma' can't live without her morning coffee (lol) so he'll have to suck it up! But otherwise, I'm maintaining a clean diet and have eliminated all of those aggravating foods.
> 
> Hope there are some good nuggets of information in my experience that can help you!

I started avoiding dairy (yes, chocolate too :cry: ) and fatty food on doctor's suggestion after she was born, and she started having trouble pooping. My ds used to be very colicky when he was her age, which is why I tried to be careful this time around. Turns out she isn't colicky so far, so I decided to stop watching my diet to see if she could poop, and she started doing it regularly. So I now eat whatever I want. Of course, I don't eat chocolate every day or have three cups of cofee. I drink a mug of coffee latte in the morning, and an ocassional bar of chocolate and the like, and she's doing quite well in that respect


----------



## Aliop

I am breastfeeding, limit caffeine and have cut out chocolate completely. My boy has silent reflux and is now on losec. He was six weeks yesterday. 

Has anyone else's baby started the dreaded catnapping stage? Arghhhh I can set my watch to his 40 min wake:wacko: been through it with all my babies but was hoping by some miracle he'd skip it LOL 

So tired today, think it's time to get him out of my bed as co-sleeping is what was working best but I am SO tired, my tired is tired:coffee: just can't get into a deep sleep with him and I'm maxing 1.5hrs sleep at a time and that's only 3-4 stints at best. He is waking way more than my other babies and I am (old!!) exhausted! I can't keep going like this, I've got no help from anyone except my DH of course and I've got three others who need their mummy too. Can't sleep through the day so I am feeling a bit woe is me at the moment. I sort of wish I'd never started full time co-sleeping with him (only ever co-slept with my others in early hours of the morning & when they're sick/upset etc) because now I have no idea how to gently stop :cry:


----------



## Charmed86

Catnapping is a thing? Ugh. I wonder if that's what we've been going through! Doesn't help that we get somewhere between 2-5 hours at night, then after that it's just naps. During the day he's not been sleeping much at all, unless he's on one of us. 

Oliver has been diagnosed with a cows milk protein allergy & he's now on nutramigen & gaviscon. Poor guy. We had to take him to the hospital in the end, where the nurse told me I was overfeeding and that was why he was in as much pain as he was. She told us to drop him down from 35-40oz per day to 24oz, split into 3oz feeds every 3 hours. Ugh. He was distraught! It wasn't until the consultant witnessed his screaming herself & couldn't settle him (she's a mother and grandmother). She said it was simply unacceptable for him to cry like that & she couldn't take longer than 10 mins of it (welcome to the last 7 weeks of my life!!!). She said scrap the feeding regime, feed the poor boy & start on a cows milk free formula. 

I'm possibly going to my GP tomorrow as I'm struggling mentally.. After what we've been going through, I don't think it's a big surprise really! I just can't cope when he cries any more. Goodness knows what she'll say.


----------



## Tink1o5

Good Luck with your appointment tomorrow charmed. Its good that you are seeking advice to help you cope. Hopefully they can figure out something to help you out. Remember just take it one day at a time. :hugs:


----------



## Rainstorm

My two-year-old asked his baby sister how she was doing today. I melted.

Aliop I don't know how you do it with four. I have two and A LOT of help and I still go mad at times. I only co sleep with my eldest when he's sick or in the morning just like you... No idea how to stop nightime cosleeping. DD sleeps in a moses basket that attaches to the stroller...
Charmed I'm sorry Oliver's having a tough time, but the good thing is you found what the problem was so now he can only improve. You see? It wasn't you, anyone in your position would have got inmensely stressed out. If that woman with all her experience couldn't take it for even 10 minutes... It will only get better from now on. :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

It's gone quiet in here! I hope everyone is ok :)

All good here, lo had her BCG on Friday and her routine jabs are tomorrow. Hopefully she will cope just as well tomorrow as she did on Friday :)


----------



## Rainstorm

HI Tally! Glad to hear you're both doing well. Everything fine over here, planning a short getaway after Christmas... :D


----------



## tallybee

Glad to hear you're doing well too rainstorm, a post Xmas getaway sounds brill x


----------



## Tink1o5

Things have been a bit hectic over here. Our lease is ending in january, so we were trying to decide whether to move or not. 

other than that things have been good. Trinh is getting very tall and chunky. She is great at holding her head up. She is also starting to smile more.


----------



## apreslaube

We just had our 2 month appointment. He has dropped to the 2nd percentile for weight :( What the heck seriously


----------



## Tink1o5

Do you have an clue as to why?? Did your pediatrician say why?


----------



## Aliop

Pretty good over here. He is still catnapping which makes days somewhat painful but this time of year is so busy I'm waking him to go to things constantly and because he hates the car he wakes up and screams even if he 'should' be sound asleep, my others all slept beautifully in the capsule and going out was easy but this one is a whole new ball game lol Lucky he is pretty good at night although still primarily in our bed but his feeds have stretched out and some nights after his dream feed at 10ish he is only waking once before I wake him to start the day at 7. 

A, What was Eddie before?


----------



## apreslaube

He's always been small. He was in the 5th percentile last month. I keep telling them that he spits up a ton, sometimes his whole bottle. They are like, oh that's normal, he's gaining. They are like, as long as he's not projectile vomiting, he's fine. They are going to check him in 2 weeks and we'll go from there.


----------



## Aliop

apreslaube said:


> He's always been small. He was in the 5th percentile last month. I keep telling them that he spits up a ton, sometimes his whole bottle. They are like, oh that's normal, he's gaining. They are like, as long as he's not projectile vomiting, he's fine. They are going to check him in 2 weeks and we'll go from there.

Hopefully all is well:hugs: is he medicated for reflux? All my kids have been little and all have dropped or at best maintained their curve, I just don't have big kids sounds like Eddie is a little one too.

My toddler has a cough and runny nose (in summer too WT?!), hoping baby boy doesn't get it. I'm spending my whole day telling him not to cough on or touch the baby, feel so mean!


----------



## Tink1o5

Its tough when our older ones are sick and we have act like that have the plague or something and keep them 20 feet away from our new lo's, but we have to do what we have to do. Hope your toddler feels better soon. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Charmed86

We're doing well! It seems Oliver is going through the second developmental leap. I hope so at least! He's being so fussy 

DH & I stupidly fooled around this morning. Not full on dtd, but partially. I'm waiting for my next period & then going on the pill. If I'm not pregnant! That'll be just my luck. Try for 6 years & the get pregnant accidentally 10w pp! It's scary to think about. I keep telling myself it's not possible.


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi girls, I'm doing fine. My dd is an angel, she's the sweetest thing. DS has his moments, poor thing. Today dd has her two month shots. Looking forward to christmas!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Hello Ladies!

Hope you all are doing great! The holidays have been crazy! I cant wait to get a fresh start in the New Year. This year has been a tough one. I'm hoping for a more easy going and enjoyable 2016! 

My little girl is 3 months old today! I cant believe how fast the time has gone. She is growing so quick and is VERY tall. Her length alone has me putting her in 6 month clothes!! December 26th was my birthday and my husband took me to get a tattoo for her ( i have tattoos for both my boys too) so that is healing now... :) 

Hope you all had a great holiday. :flower:


----------



## geordiemoo

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! We are getting along fine, adjusting to being a family of 4 instead of 3 but it's mostly going very well. Lois has started to sleep a lot better, at least 8 hours in a row from about midnight which means I generally get 6/7 hours sleep at night which is amazing. I never realised how much the lack of sleep had affected me as the gd during pregnancy and crazy thirst and consequent weeing had me up 5/6 times a night and obviously since then Lois has!

She was 3 months old on Christmas day and as of 3 days before was weighing in at 14lb14 so a proper little chunk. She's got a fab nature though, very placid and full of smiles. Hope everyone else is getting on well and I wish you all a fab 2016.


----------



## Twag

Wishing you all a wonderful 2016

My baby girl is 7 weeks tomorrow and is still so diddy we are just getting into 0-3 month clothes from newborn and tiny baby - how when she was born 8lb 6oz I do not know where her weight is tbh!!!
We have our first Dr check up on Thursday and i will find out how much she now weighs &#128077;

She has started cooing and smiling and laughing when she is awake :)


----------



## Charmed86

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! It's great to hear how people are getting on :) 

Oliver is 12+5 now & doing so well. He's 15lbs 10oz! The little chunk. Hehe. He's lean though, the HV says he's getting long! Bless him. He treated us to his very first laugh on Christmas Eve & we've had a chuckle out of him every day since. I really love this little guy!


----------



## Aliop

Happy New Year's Eve everyone! Glad to read babies are doing so well:thumbup:

My little boy is having a rough trot, reflux is getting me down and sleep is basically non existent. Overnight he is waking every 30-40minutes with maybe a 1 hour stretch if I am lucky. Finding it all a bit much and back to paed for review today at 3.30. My husband is on holidays so he is doing the days (yeah the 'easy' shifts lol) as baby boy is still catnapping and needs constant resettling to even get a 40 min day sleep and I do the nights. Worn out and exhausted doesn't begin to describe it. I'm kicking myself big time as I am sure I have created bad sleep associations with co sleeping and honestly wish I'd never done it. Reflux is a huge problem but the sleep associations I have built are contributing too. Wish I was able to handle him crying and do something?,?,!! To make him learn to sleep better. My others were not co-sleepers unless sick/miserable etc and loved their sleep. Lucky he is my last as he is doing my head in! Anyway sorry for the downer, I keep reminding myself the days are long but the years are short and when he giggles I soon forget how exhausted I feel :cloud9:


----------



## tallybee

Hi everyone! Lovely to catch up on some updates xx

Aliop try not to kick yourself too much over 'bad habits' Hun, I'm a firm believer that babies sleep is based more on luck, my three have all been treated the same but had completely different habits, it sounds like reflux is the thing. I hope it eases soon for you all xxx

M is growing so fast. Some 3-6 month onesies are getting tight on her :shock: most other 3-6 stuff is just right though. 

She has been enjoying her jumperoo and looking at everything, starting to grab stuff, but also started to hate at rides which is a pain!

I hope everyone has a great new year and all difficult phases pass quickly x


----------



## bathbabe

Hey ladies.. hope you and babies are all well and were well and truely spoilt over the holidays! Lucas is teething and has been rather grumpy until his tooth cut the other day x


----------



## Dreamer320

Wow early Teether!!! So cute :) glad he's doing better


----------



## Charmed86

How is everyone? It seems so crazy how fast this thread was moving & now we're all so busy with our babies! xx


----------



## lucylu79

So busy yet I seem to be doing not much! Back to work in May, can't bear the thought of it yet, I was fine with ds1 but this time I want to look after ds2! Anyway needs must.

Anyone got any tips about our routine.... Not that I'm complaining as ds1 didn't sleep through until 18 months but this is ds2:

At 4.45 he is niggling, I bath him, try to keep him up as much as poss but in bed (cot now in own room) by 5.30. 
He will sleep through until about 3/4 am, takes about 5-6 ounces, back down until 6/7 am depending if he's pooped/woke up by ds1.

I cannot keep this little man up past 5.30, any tips?


----------



## 2have4kids

Lucyu it sounds like a pretty good routine and similar to our DD's. Except our DD stays up till midnight, she naps for 1-2 hours off and on all day until midnight and then goes down for the night waking up at 6:30 and then back down till 9:30-10am. Since we started feeding her pablum twice/day she sleeps longer lengths of time. She's been n pablum since the 3 month mark. She's up in the 97th percentile for height and has barely kept in the 50th percentile for weight. Pablum, bf-ing, pumping and formula...anything to help her keep up her weight. We're very lucky that she'll take boob and bottle. She prefers pablum to milk! We get up with her at 6:30am to top her off with another bottle and diaper change and then she goes back to sleep very easily. 
She's been teething for the last month, we're wondering when those teeth will pop through?

Ladies can we see some photos of your cherubs?
Here's our MacKinley @ 5 months old (sorry I can't seem to get it upright :/)


----------



## lucylu79

Awww cute!

Sorry, no idea what pablum is though (from uk) is it baby rice or something?

My little boys the opposite, he's fallen under centile and now under his birth centile so he's at the bottom!

Will try and upload pic....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi lucylu, yes pablum is ground flour with a something to make it a thicj sticky consistency. So she's got brown rice, oatmeal, barley, and ancient grains flavours. No sugar added. I'vw tasted them and they're good, naturally sort of sweet & bland.


----------



## Tink1o5

Hello all! 
Glad to see you and your lo's are doing well!

As for my DD. She is HUGE. She was born 6lb 8oz and 19 inches long. She is now 17lbs and 28 inches long! Still exclusively breastfed.


----------



## apreslaube

Here's my LO!

I quit my job, so I'm a sahm :) doing marketing for a company on the side from home. Never thought I'd be a sahm! https://s8.postimg.org/9loqhhxpx/20160219_155930.jpg


----------



## lucylu79

I'd love to be a sahm until ds2 goes to school but it just can't happen in this house, I'll keep trying the lotto though!


----------



## Aliop

Hi ladies, great to see your little ones growing so big! 
My little boy is 20 weeks tomorrow and an itty bitty 13lbs. He is rolling both ways and pulling himself along the ground like a slug lol 

We did find out he has a heart problem and is under the care of a paediatric cardiologist at the Royal children's hospital which has been quite the roller coaster of worry. 

Sleep is still rubbish (and a huge shock after three great sleepers and I'm STILL mad at myself for co-sleeping which I still do mostly :wacko: haha!). We've cracked day naps though and he's doing 2x 1.5-2hr day sleeps with a small 45 min nap at the end of the day if needed and up to bed at 6.30/7 with the other kids.


----------



## Charmed86

lucylu79 said:


> So busy yet I seem to be doing not much! Back to work in May, can't bear the thought of it yet, I was fine with ds1 but this time I want to look after ds2! Anyway needs must.
> 
> Anyone got any tips about our routine.... Not that I'm complaining as ds1 didn't sleep through until 18 months but this is ds2:
> 
> At 4.45 he is niggling, I bath him, try to keep him up as much as poss but in bed (cot now in own room) by 5.30.
> He will sleep through until about 3/4 am, takes about 5-6 ounces, back down until 6/7 am depending if he's pooped/woke up by ds1.
> 
> I cannot keep this little man up past 5.30, any tips?

That sounds like a good routine! We manage to get Oliver to nap 3 times in the day & his last one normally ends around 4pm. We then keep him awake until bedtime, between 6-7pm depending on the day. Bath time helps to push him back slightly & we're feeding on demand, but it's always helpful if he's due a bottle at the same time!! Normally he'll wake up an hour later for a cuddle & then sleep until 10pm for a bottle. Then it's 2am for another bottle and finally 5.30-6am is his usual wake up time. Last night he spoilt us with 7.30-2.30, then 3-6. Beautiful. 

Oliver is 5 months old today! He's 19lbs 10oz & on the 95th centile. He's been gaining weight & height like a champ on nutramigen because of his cmpa.


----------



## MissR

Wow, I haven't been on here in what feels like for ever. Just had a read through of the last couple of pages to catch up a bit and your little babies are so absolutely gorgeous!! Hope you all enjoyed Christmas and new year. Harley is doing well, growing and eating great. My DD had weight issues and struggled so I'm so happy to see Harley doing so well. Have began weaning a tiny bit and will continue to in the coming weeks. He hates to sleep in the day but does sleep through the night from about 8 till around 7 am. My daughter still doesn't sleep through And she's almost 4, so I don't understand how this even happened lol! He is a nightmare in the day however. He is teething and he seems to just cry 24/7. My daughter did the same and my MIL tells me that my OH was like this too so I'm guessing it's in the Genes! 

As we are sharing pictures, here is my bear, as I call him: (useless picture but it wouldn't allow me to upload a nicer one :haha: ) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rainstorm

Charmed86 said:


> lucylu79 said:
> 
> 
> So busy yet I seem to be doing not much! Back to work in May, can't bear the thought of it yet, I was fine with ds1 but this time I want to look after ds2! Anyway needs must.
> 
> Anyone got any tips about our routine.... Not that I'm complaining as ds1 didn't sleep through until 18 months but this is ds2:
> 
> At 4.45 he is niggling, I bath him, try to keep him up as much as poss but in bed (cot now in own room) by 5.30.
> He will sleep through until about 3/4 am, takes about 5-6 ounces, back down until 6/7 am depending if he's pooped/woke up by ds1.
> 
> I cannot keep this little man up past 5.30, any tips?
> 
> That sounds like a good routine! We manage to get Oliver to nap 3 times in the day & his last one normally ends around 4pm. We then keep him awake until bedtime, between 6-7pm depending on the day. Bath time helps to push him back slightly & we're feeding on demand, but it's always helpful if he's due a bottle at the same time!! Normally he'll wake up an hour later for a cuddle & then sleep until 10pm for a bottle. Then it's 2am for another bottle and finally 5.30-6am is his usual wake up time. Last night he spoilt us with 7.30-2.30, then 3-6. Beautiful.
> 
> Oliver is 5 months old today! He's 19lbs 10oz & on the 95th centile. He's been gaining weight & height like a champ on nutramigen because of his cmpa.
> 
> View attachment 932260Click to expand...

He can't be more cute! You both seem to be doing great! 
Here is a pic of Evelina wearing a t-shirt I wore as a baby :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160227_005.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Charmed86

Omg, rainstorm, she is beautiful! Xx


----------



## apreslaube

Anyone getting baby fever?


----------



## 2have4kids

I wanted to try again two weeks after delivery. Unfortunately I've only had AF jan 8 and it came again Saturday:wacko:


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi ladies, we're doing great! It's good to see all of your beautiful pictures.

I'd love to have more kids, but I'm still on 2 medications to control the high blood pressure that pre-eclampsia left me with, the doctor says it is chronic and will need to be controlled for the rest of my life. I had no idea that pre-e could do lasting damage, but apparently it is not that rare.

Here's a picture of my boys at 7 months.
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20160411_160931.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Charmed86

They're beautiful dark star!! I had no idea that could happen, it's really worrying isn't it? 

I'm totally getting baby fever. Haha. My AF is currently awol.. But I have a feeling that's pcos related, unfortunately. My son is now 6.5 months & I've no idea where the time has gone. We've not long been weaning him & that seems to be going well, he's moved into his own room now & is sleeping well (one wake up a night atm). I'm getting better with PND, I've had lots of help. 

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Nice to see you ladies still doing so well. 
DarkStar- sorry you have had lasting effects of pre-e :( thats never fun. Your boys are so handsome!

So many beautiful babies in here!

My little girl is so big! I blinked and shes over 6 months now! We have a 7 month well check coming up. However she is about 29 inches long and 19lbs currently!! At 6 months she has to wear 12+ month clothes! 

No baby fever here. Considering my 3 pregnancy all progressively got worse and worse each time. I am certain im done and am just looking forward to enjoying my complete family. I do still get sad thinking about it or seeing other ladies pregnant but I know its whats best for my body. :)


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi girls, love to see your babies are all so big! Darkstar those twins are lovely! They're so big! I'm sorry to hear about the consequences of your preclamsia...
My Little girl is doing Great! We moved her to her own room and she adjusted Just fine. And she started on solids thisbweek. I'm still breastfeeding and haven't had my period yet. I haven't had it in over three years actually. I got my last before I got pg with ds and it never came back. Then I got pg again, and so far nothing. All the same, I dont think Im having another. We have been talking about it a lot lately, but I dont want to keep splitting my attention. Ds is still young and needs me a lot as well.


----------



## cdelmar

Hi everyone! Geez, I realized I didnt even give a little birth announcement, smh! First time mom and I got so consumed with my little one. He was born 3 days early on 10/9/15, 7lbs 11oz, 21 inches long, at 8:24 pm. Long story short, I checked in the hospital around 6pm that night, no epidural or pain meds over here, one big push, and with the help of DH and he was out (one small stitch I had since he literally popped out)!!! I wasnt trying to be super woman but i didnt need the pain meds afterwards. 
Anyways, Im exclusively breastfeeding (I went back to work right after the New Years and between family we take care of him so no daycare). I started introducing solids here and there since he was about 5 months and 3 weeks I believe. He didnt take to it right away but as of recently I am noticing he is now opening his mouth when the spoon is near!!! He has suffered pretty bad gas from the very beginning (at night) and still does to this day and as of a week ago I noticed a little tooth coming through...and he has been pretty good about it. Not sure what else to share but I'll post a pic one day (at work right now) lol he is about 20 lbs now and im enjoying every piece of him!!! Havent had my period yet and Im not missing it lol but we plan on trying for #2 next year around this time....i told DH I need about a good 6 months after i wish to stop breastfeeding (when he is a year) to just enjoy not breastfeeding/pumping lol Not sure what else to share but I hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well!!!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Hello ladies! Oh my its been awhile. Not sure if there is just a new thread or what. However I know many of us have had our LO's turn 1 of over the past month or so and a couple more to go still. My little girl just turned 1 on September 29th. I cant believe how fast the last year has gone. Its crazy. I hope all of you are doing well and your LO's are full of smiles and laughter. <3


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Tink, happy 1st bday, our DD turned on the 30th. We had a lovely party for her. We're also expecting again in February. Twins too, should be fun with 3 under 2 years old:wacko:

I'd love to see some update pics if the ladies don't mind sharing. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MissR

Hi everyone! 

I can't believe it has been a year already. I was really emotional on my DS 1st birthday as I'm not having any more and I just don't want him to grow up :haha: Happy birthday to all the little ones who have had their birthdays and to the everyone who has there's to come! My DS birthday was also on the 29th tink &#128522; 

Harley is walking now and is a real handful! But I love how much energy he has and he's enthusiastic about everything. He's just come to down with impetigo in the last couple of days so wish me luck with that! 

And congratulations 2have4kids! What lovely news for you! Xxx


----------



## shelby1090

Wow so cool seeing everyone a year later! Our DD was born just after 5am on Halloween. I can't believe she's about to be 1. She's already walking everywhere and signing for boobie and all done. She knows the words water, eat and dance too. She loves peeaboo and reading book with daddy. She's a chunker at over 20lbs and still nursing on demand. Loves solids too though!


----------



## Tink1o5

OMG congrats on twins!!! ( i secretly envy that your having more kids) I just cant decided if i want more or not. I was so sure with all the complications I had during pregnancy and delivery and still now feeling "normal" a year later that I was done... but I just dont know :( 

MissR I cant believe your little one is walking. My daugher isnt walking yet, though im sure its just around the corner. 

Shelby- Wow walking and talking! My lo isnt talking either... she says num for food or mam mam if she wants me lmao.


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks Tink. Well my dream family has 4 kids but after this we'll just be kicking back ntnp. Our DD started walking a month ago, babies are all different. Half of her babies & birth class isn't walking yet and they were all born in oct. In fact most of her class still have no hair or teeth! I feel like her baby days are over:cry: she eats solids and self-weaned herself from boob to bottle at 6 months. MacKinley's cut 5 teeth already (omg the sleepless nights!) and at 23 pounds she's just over 33 inches tall. She's not a chubby chicken by any means but she's as tall as most 2 year old children. She just got her first cold. Does anyone have any good tips for congestion? We're reading her books about baby siblings, hoping she'll catch on a little before they get here. She can't say much but do you ladies ever ask where things are in books ie point to the sun/moon/trees/owl etc she knows what & where everything is! I'm so impressed at these little beings! They're like sponges lol


----------



## tallybee

Omg hi all! Lovely updated pics a year later... Here is Marianne then and now <3
 



Attached Files:







mariannebday.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my gosh, you guys. I totally fell off the face of the planet after Lucina was born. Sorry! :haha:

She turned 1 on September 8th, and she's walking all over the place!
 



Attached Files:







14233027_10153883436883543_7541625273224408991_n.jpg
File size: 76.5 KB
Views: 4









14183845_10153883437388543_7585701890309477723_n.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4









14203176_10153883437108543_505648960075151128_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4









footprints.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3









pretty girl.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## apreslaube

Hey moms! Eddie turned 1 on September 29. We went to Disneyworld and had a great time! We did his birthday party at a pumpkin patch. He is 30 inches and 22 pounds 14 ounces. He hasn't started walking yet, but he's cruising and is a super fast crawler. He has stood on his own a few times (of course not when we had our phones on us to record lol) so I think it's coming soon. He says mama and dada. I think he's saying "yeah" and "do-ee" for doggy. No siblings on the horizon yet lol.
 



Attached Files:







eddie.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CountryBride

Aww the babies are adorable!! My little owl turned 1 on the 8th of this month. :D


----------



## 2have4kids

Lovely pics ladies, sweet little sprogs!


----------



## GingerPanda

Happy Halloween! What are you dressing your kiddos as?

I decided at Luci's first Halloween that I was going to make all her costumes until she wouldn't let me anymore. I had her sushi outfit made weeks in advance.

This year, I haven't had the time! I woke up this morning, and was like "Crap, Luci doesn't have a costume." And we don't have extra money, so I was like... what can I make with what I have laying around?!

Took a pair of black undies I never wore because they don't fit and cut them up. Sewed her a headband with kitty ears, embroidered the pink insides by hand, and also cut out and hand sewed a kitty tail. Stuffed it with scrap yarn. Sewed it to a pair of black pants she already had. She didn't have a plain black shirt, so I took a black onesie and just turned it inside out. You can still kind of see the outline of the words through it, but I'm calling it done. I'll make her a little black nose and whiskers with eyeliner when the time comes. #worldsokayestmom :haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

We got a brand new unicorn costume for $8 at a popular used kids store in our area and we're going to walk around the neighbourhood looking at the yards (people have done a great job decorating). But no candy, we're keeping the sugar out of her diet until absolutely necessary! Will update with a picture later.


----------



## Aliop

Long time ladies! Congratulations to all who are pregnant again!

Little T is a fully fledged walking boy now, well, he actually prefers to run! He has four teeth, says quite a bit (other kids names, mama :cloud9:, dad, cats name, up, no, hey hey, book, bus, kids, ummmm..sure there's more but that's the common words), loves books and playing with his big brothers and sister. 

He loves strawberries and apples most of all but will have a go at eating everything including rocks and bark on the ground:wacko: 

Halloween isn't a really popular thing in Aus but our little neighbourhood has a few houses that decorate so we did a walk around the block this year. T was superman, biggest boy was Dracula, little girl was a skeleton and little boy was a teenage mutant ninja turtle, all costumes out of our dress up box! They were super cute!


----------



## CountryBride

For harvest festival I dressed baby girl in an orange & green pumpkin princess dress. We went to a trunk or treat, and then mommy got to eat all her candy!!
She was sick for the first time in her life on Thanksgiving, so that really blew.
I've got her reindeer antlers and bells for her feet to wear this Christmas. So excited!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, is anyone getting holiday photos done? We just had a little mini-session special offer from our lady who did our mat & newborn shots. We had a mini package with grandma, dad, DD and myself with the twin bump. Was lots of fun and MacKinley loved the sparkly fake snow. I hope you're all getting ready to enjoy the holidays. Any trips to see Santa this year?


----------



## GingerPanda

Cute!

We don't do anything with Santa or trees in our house, so no trips to Santa for us. Well... I guess that might not be completely true, since hubs's company is doing a kid's holiday party where they're having a Santa and giving the kids presents, and we didn't want Lucina to be left out. So we're going to that. I'm making yummy magic custard cake for it. Mmmmm.


----------



## Aliop

Cute photo!

T isn't a fan of santa! He isn't really a fan of strangers in general (never has been a baby to just go to anyone) and my three year old freaked out too so no santa meet and greet photos here. We LOVE Christmas though so we are really looking forward to it & celebrating.


----------



## craigbaby

Hi mommas. I'm try again and it is so much harder than the first time :( Feeling pretty down.


----------



## 2have4kids

craigbaby said:


> Hi mommas. I'm try again and it is so much harder than the first time :( Feeling pretty down.

Sorry to hear that. When by 8 months my cycle hadn't come back regularly we went straight to ivf. I wanted our children to be very very close in age. I wish you all the best:dust:
Have you tried the cbefm?


----------



## craigbaby

2have4kids said:


> craigbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi mommas. I'm try again and it is so much harder than the first time :( Feeling pretty down.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. When by 8 months my cycle hadn't come back regularly we went straight to ivf. I wanted our children to be very very close in age. I wish you all the best:dust:
> Have you tried the cbefm?Click to expand...

I use the internet cheapies. Maybe I will try that next month!


----------



## 2have4kids

I got mine used off ebay, sterilized it, reset it and it works brilliantly. I needed to be ultra frugal as we did 6 ivf's and immune testing before we got a natural. DH used to get super excited when the big "O" lit up, he'd ask if he needed to come home from work to get started:haha:

It made understanding cycles quite easy, it shows bars as your hormone levels rise and counts the days for you.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Hi all.

I'm sorry I dropped off the face of the earth! It's been a very long haul for us with lots of ups and downs. I can't remember if I have ever posted here since he was born! Long story short, when wee man was born we noticed his right ear looked a little different, turns out he has Microtia Atresia - so his outset ear didn't form correctly and internally he is missing an ear canal - leaving him totally Deaf in his right ear. As well as that she has had a lot of troubles with his chest, his airway was underdeveloped and they are thinking he will have lifelong issues with asthma. He is also a midget &#55357;&#56834; 17 months and only 9kg! Can still fit 6 month clothing he is such a shorty! So the paediatrician is also monitoring closely for that. We have had over a dozen hospital admissions in his first year alone! In saying that - he is walking, signing and still the happiest lil man you could imagine! I hope you all are well!


----------



## apreslaube

I know we don't check this very often. Last post was January! How is everyone? How are your littles? Anyone have siblings yet? 

We don't plan on trying for a couple years yet. Eddie is amazing. He's quite a troublemaker but he is super sweet and smart. We have had some health issues with him - chronic ear infections, chronic croup, and some seizures. He is constantly sick :(. We are so happy with him though! 

Pics!!!


upload photo


----------



## 3boys

We are due a little princess the beginning of November. Very excited.


----------



## Aliop

I am very happily done with our four. Feeling too old and ready to move on to the next stage, looking forward to potty training and T growing up. He is our worst sleeper (by far!), very clingy and extremely adorable which is his saving grace haha! I'm looking forward to finally going back to work and being a real person, this SAHM gig is well and truly stale for me.


----------



## CountryBride

We are due with a little boy in 30 days!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats to those expecting again!

We think we will be having a second, but not sure when. I just got a 3 month refill on BCP, so at least that long :haha:

When Lucina was born, the doctor told me I had a heart-shaped uterus during the c-section. I just had an HSG done last month, and... nope. It is normal. Turns out some doctors will lie to you about it to scare you out of trying for a VBAC. Luckily I've moved (we built a new house in another state), and Im now very close to an amazing hospital and doctor.


----------



## Aliop

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats to those expecting again!
> 
> We think we will be having a second, but not sure when. I just got a 3 month refill on BCP, so at least that long :haha:
> 
> When Lucina was born, the doctor told me I had a heart-shaped uterus during the c-section. I just had an HSG done last month, and... nope. It is normal. Turns out some doctors will lie to you about it to scare you out of trying for a VBAC. Luckily I've moved (we built a new house in another state), and Im now very close to an amazing hospital and doctor.

Good on you for getting another opinion:thumbup: you'd be amazed at some things people are told to 'encourage' another c-section! My VBAC was a very healing, positive experience which I will be forever thankful for. Good luck with everything :flower:


----------



## 3boys

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats to those expecting again!
> 
> We think we will be having a second, but not sure when. I just got a 3 month refill on BCP, so at least that long :haha:
> 
> When Lucina was born, the doctor told me I had a heart-shaped uterus during the c-section. I just had an HSG done last month, and... nope. It is normal. Turns out some doctors will lie to you about it to scare you out of trying for a VBAC. Luckily I've moved (we built a new house in another state), and Im now very close to an amazing hospital and doctor.

congrats on the house, Im delighted you got a second opinion x


----------



## 3boys

CountryBride said:


> We are due with a little boy in 30 days!

Congrats! I am super jealous! i would love to be that far along, im so over being pregnant!


----------



## 2have4kids

3boys & countrybride congrats on your pregnancies. 3boys hang in there! 

Congrats on the new house Gingerpanda & good on you for not letting a doctor persude you to do another section out of fear. You know in the states they don't even train the majority of doctors now in breach deliveries? I chose a hospital and group of doctors that specialize in breach deliveries for my twins. They were both head down right up to the birth in Jan and when the first exited, the second decided to party with all the new found space. I guess it's quite typical of twins. The doc took 17 min to get twin 2 out and from what the nurses told me 90% of other doctors would have rushed me for a section when it got a little hairy (the cord of #2 also prolapsed and he couldn't turn her and had a hard time grasping her leg to pull her out). Anyways, if you get a well trained doctor they are simply more comfortable and experienced in high risk situation, which a vbac may be. 

I have no plans for more babies. We have to get 2-3 babysitters for date nights now as our 21 montg old almost requires a person to herself and the twins now 6 months old always want to be held. In Canada they've provides us with respite ladies that come and take care of the twins twice/week for 3 hours each free of charge. It's a wonderful volunteer program. The one lady had a real colicky baby (25 years ago) and absolutely cherishes holding and snuggling the girls. She couldn't hold her own daughter without being screamed at 24/7 and so appreciates the time with the girls. It's also hard to save for their university and a fourth would just throw the savings plan into a tail spin. So we're done! 
Are your 21 month old babies talking yet? MacKinley's first string of words were 'I rov nuuu' when I sang skinamarink-y-dink-y-dink to hee a few months ago. Was very sweet!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, I had to have a c-section with Lucina because she was breech. It wasn't even an option. And the HSG test I had done just to find out a doctor lied to me was $1250 out of pocket. :dohh:

She doesn't talk as much as I would like her to. She says several words, but mostly she still just babbles. She definitely understands everything we say, though.


----------



## 3boys

nathan also understands everything and has a few words! some of them are quite strange but i guess that comes with having older siblings teach you! He likes to run around the house shouting "america" we live in Ireland


----------



## 2have4kids

3boys said:


> He likes to run around the house shouting "america" we live in Ireland

:rofl:


----------



## 2have4kids

GingerPanda said:


> Yes, I had to have a c-section with Lucina because she was breech. It wasn't even an option. And the HSG test I had done just to find out a doctor lied to me was $1250 out of pocket. :dohh:
> 
> She doesn't talk as much as I would like her to. She says several words, but mostly she still just babbles. She definitely understands everything we say, though.

Were you struggling with infertility to have her do an hsg test? That's terribly expensive, does that mean in the States you pay a monthly premium for health care plus all sorts of 'extras' that aren't covered? I pay about $35/month with my company for premiums and everything except for 20% of drugs are covered. My friend lives in Florida and said she paid $7000 for the best healthcare plan last year so she could have her baby in a hospital. I was pretty horrified. Her baby was breach so what would happen if she didn't pay that money and needed to deliver in a hospital? She has no house or car, no assetts to sell or leverage. I just don't understand why Anericans, especially women, continue voting for a party that wants to take their universal healthcare away??


----------



## GingerPanda

2have4kids said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I had to have a c-section with Lucina because she was breech. It wasn't even an option. And the HSG test I had done just to find out a doctor lied to me was $1250 out of pocket. :dohh:
> 
> She doesn't talk as much as I would like her to. She says several words, but mostly she still just babbles. She definitely understands everything we say, though.
> 
> Were you struggling with infertility to have her do an hsg test? That's terribly expensive, does that mean in the States you pay a monthly premium for health care plus all sorts of 'extras' that aren't covered? I pay about $35/month with my company for premiums and everything except for 20% of drugs are covered. My friend lives in Florida and said she paid $7000 for the best healthcare plan last year so she could have her baby in a hospital. I was pretty horrified. Her baby was breach so what would happen if she didn't pay that money and needed to deliver in a hospital? She has no house or car, no assetts to sell or leverage. I just don't understand why Anericans, especially women, continue voting for a party that wants to take their universal healthcare away??Click to expand...

I did have other fertility issues that made getting pregnant difficult before, but those are all worked out. We literally only had this test because the old doctor told me I had a bicornuate uterus, and my new doctor wanted to know exactly what we were dealing with in case I wanted to get pregnant again later.

Girl, don't get me started on the state of healthcare in the US. It drives me crazy. The way it works here is you spend hundreds of dollars a month on insurance premiums, and they cover a certain percentage of certain things. Things having to do with fertility are rarely covered at all. Then you have to pay the rest.

Healthcare is more expensive here, so Lucina's birth and NICU stay was more than $100,000 before insurance. After insurance, we owed almost $10,000 out of pocket. The hospital will let you set up a payment plan woth them, and you just pay them some every month. Like a car.

Every year I vote for candidates pushing universal healthcare. We shouldn't be dying because we can't afford tens of thousands of dollars for treatment that shouldn't even cost that much in the first place.


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh my goodness that's horrific! You'd want to have twins back to back with that expensive a hospital stay! But they'd probably jack the price seeing that twin pregnancies/births are *special*:gun::grr:


----------



## cdelmar

Ladies I can't believe we are planning for birthday #2! My lil man has a personality on him!! Lol, he is a jokester, fearless (for the most part lol) but he is sooo sweet. All of his teeth are in, he naps one time a day and for the most part he sleeps through the night. Baby #2... we aren't planning nor preventing lol. I hope to find a new job before #2. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Charmed86

We've started actively trying for #2. Exciting! 

I can't believe our little monkeys are coming up to 2 soon! It's crazy to think it was 2 years ago that I was pregnant with Oliver!


----------



## 2have4kids

Happy 2nd birthday planning everybody! We're so busy with both our little toddler and our 6 month old twins and there's never a dull moment! She still has lots of work to do in the learning-to-share department but she's a great big sister. I just bought fabulous tulle & feather dresses for their first birthday as zulili has great sales this weekend and we're busy planning MacKinley's 2nd birthday bash. Just after she turns 2 we're booked on a trip to mexico. We're just in the process of asking a babysotter to come with us all expenses paid as I think it'll be a little hairy travelling with a toddler and two babies. Should be interesting!


----------



## apreslaube

Universal healthcare would be amazing. It's just so damn expensive. We met our son's out of pocket around May after his MRI. I swear we just kept getting separate bills in the mail. That one was about 1500 total. One of the small bills went to collections because we just slipped up with all the other crap. On the other hand, we've been able to do other tests for him to figure out these stupid seizures and it's all on insurance now. He turned 2 on the 29th of September. How were and are the 2nd bday parties?? It's so crazy. I swear the past month he's been on this learning craze. Such a fun time :) I can't imagine having another kid right now. How are you ladies doing it?! We are on the fence, but if we do it'll be in a few years.


----------



## 3boys

apreslaube said:


> Universal healthcare would be amazing. It's just so damn expensive. We met our son's out of pocket around May after his MRI. I swear we just kept getting separate bills in the mail. That one was about 1500 total. One of the small bills went to collections because we just slipped up with all the other crap. On the other hand, we've been able to do other tests for him to figure out these stupid seizures and it's all on insurance now. He turned 2 on the 29th of September. How were and are the 2nd bday parties?? It's so crazy. I swear the past month he's been on this learning craze. Such a fun time :) I can't imagine having another kid right now. How are you ladies doing it?! We are on the fence, but if we do it'll be in a few years.

Oh wow sounds so expensive. My little fella turned two on September 10 we were on holiday so he just had a cake with his older siblings. We are counting down days to next baby. Should be here in about two weeks time so lots of excitement. Definitely my last pregnancy and I'm really looking forward to not being pregnant lol


----------



## 2have4kids

apreslaube said:


> Universal healthcare would be amazing. It's just so damn expensive. We met our son's out of pocket around May after his MRI. I swear we just kept getting separate bills in the mail. That one was about 1500 total. One of the small bills went to collections because we just slipped up with all the other crap. On the other hand, we've been able to do other tests for him to figure out these stupid seizures and it's all on insurance now. He turned 2 on the 29th of September. How were and are the 2nd bday parties?? It's so crazy. I swear the past month he's been on this learning craze. Such a fun time :) I can't imagine having another kid right now. How are you ladies doing it?! We are on the fence, but if we do it'll be in a few years.

Oh, let me reassure you, you REALLY are not on universal healthcare if you're paying that much. The United States has soooo very much to learn about private vs real universal healthcare. At a few years in you're just calling a recently rolled over private system universal and have yet to experience any benefits, especially in how the Repubs fashioned the caveats to the bill. But no one can understand unless they benefit from a robust, full universal system. What the USA has is medicade which is private mixed with some public funding which they've called 'universal' but operationally is bery different than Common Wealth and European systems. It's almost as if they wish to give universal healthcare the dirty 'socialist' spin to put people off and from many accounts it's completely fooled people. Our systems are nothing alike. We'd never pay a dime for an infant/child/adult mri like that, it's completely covered here in Canada. And depending on the need you'd likely be jetted to the front if the line with your baby's needs. I'm so sorry to hear you're dealing with this AND outrageous bills for diagnostic healthcare. That's completely 3rd world and unfair.


----------

